# All laptop related queries here!!!



## indro (Jun 3, 2005)

Hello forum users, 

I've seen lots of threads and posts where users keep asking for Laptops and quotes according to their specifications and requirements.... 

So , For better and centralised way of finding the right information , Which can include a new Laptop , Mobile Processors , Prices  , or Mobile Graphics GPU's , this thread can serve your purpose . 

Happy Posting People !

---------------------------------------------

All the general laptop queries can be continued to be posted here. 

*Sourabh*


----------



## Sourabh (Jun 3, 2005)

I guess a portable section for Cellphones, Notebooks, MP3 players, Digicams and etc wod be worth a thought

Seeing that laptops are getting so cheaper and everyone wants to get rid of their wire cluttered desktop, tht wod certainly be an icing on the cake.

meanwhile a sticky for this wod be good, if the mods approve tht is


----------



## indro (Jun 4, 2005)

Yes , thats what  i thought , 

Hopefully :d


----------



## mayneu (Jun 5, 2005)

*i need clarification on the price of laptop*



			
				indro said:
			
		

> Yes , thats what  i thought ,
> 
> Hopefully :d


  which u have quoted there... is it available in india now?
 where is it available?


----------



## indro (Jun 8, 2005)

I dont know what u are talking about ?


----------



## premrajeev (Jun 8, 2005)

tell me , what would be the cost of  a laptop ram, 128mb, (SDRAM) , 100 Mhz ??

This is for my IBM thinkpad i series one.


----------



## supernova (Jun 8, 2005)

@premrajeev..  u may check www.npithub.com for getting prices in Nehru Place, Delhi


----------



## premrajeev (Jun 8, 2005)

is there a way that i can have rates from bombay like this ?


----------



## mamba (Jun 8, 2005)

hello ppl

wanna ask u something , thats been buggin me 4 quite some time now . 

going 2 canada 4 my studies . there would most probably get a inspiron xps gen2 . it has a ative res of 19xx X 12xx . even tho it has Go 6800 ultra , me thinkz playin something like doom3 would tax it 2 hell n the fps wouldnt b playable . its got a lcd screen . n lcdz have a prob in runnin at ne other res than their native 1

so my query is , will it b able 2 play games at a lower res , say 16xx X 12xx , without there being ne distortion or blurring on the screen ??


----------



## chirayu garg (Jun 9, 2005)

I need a LAPTOP with following configurations:
P4 2.4GHZ
512 MB DDR 400MHZ
DVD writer -R/+R
17"display
and a good Graphics card
Please tell model and Price


----------



## sumitava_b (Jun 9, 2005)

chirayu garg said:
			
		

> I need a LAPTOP with following configurations:
> P4 2.4GHZ
> 512 MB DDR 400MHZ
> DVD writer -R/+R
> ...




I hope u r well-known about all the pros and cons of the config u have mentioned. Choosing a pentium 4 with 17" screen will definitely cause a pain in ur shoulder and pocket. Most of the lappy with ur config u will find too heavy too carry around. If u r looking for a desktop-replacement, then its okay. U have to sit with ur lappy always power-plugged in, because ur system will eat ur battery like a monster.

I dunno ur requirements....but why not Pentium M which is not that much power-savvy, but fast too???

How ever, ur specified config is majorly indicating Sony vaio GRT series (Be ready to shell out heavy buckes!!). Otherwise u can also look for Toshiba satellite P25,  Acer Aspire AS1711SCi or HP Comapaq nx5000. Search in the net for more information. Not all the lappy have 17" sceen. Some have 16.1" too. I am sorry about indian prices. Not all the laptop company have upto-date indian sites.......


----------



## super_i_man (Jun 9, 2005)

*Suggestion*

1. Laptops are not for games: This is my personal experience. You can play games, for this I will suggest you to get an extra USB keyboard and mouse. A docking station will also do. 

2. Boss you want a 17" laptop: what do you want it for, a 17 inch notebook is the most trouble some thing on earth. Now in the US 12" are coming out. 17" is definitely a no no for a notebook. Battray consumption is also a question.


----------



## Nemesis (Jun 9, 2005)

mamba said:
			
		

> hello ppl
> 
> wanna ask u something , thats been buggin me 4 quite some time now .
> 
> ...



The native resolution of 1920x1200 makes for some good eye-candy while using XP althought you will have trouble finding good wallpapers 

When you play games, the LCD will stretch the display to fit the screen. As a result, if you run games on lowe resolutions, then they will not look too pretty. My Inspiron 9100 has a resolution of 1680x1050 and DOOM III on 800x600 looks OK. But you should be able to run it at a higher resolution so it will be fine. Try UT2004 though. It supports upto 1920x1200 and will play at that resolution without any problems  I myself play it at 1680x1050 with absolutely no issues.

Another thing you can do is set the LCD to not stretch the display. If you play at 1024x768 for example, there will be a small window of tht size in the middle of the screen and the rest of the display will be black. Although not comfortable, it reveals the games in all their glory 

@super_i_man: Wake up dude. The XPS is a gaming laptop. Nobody thinks about battery life when they buy an XPS. A Wireless mouse is a definite buy although the keyboard is not really needed. And the 17" display is gorgeous. I see no reason not to get it. It will look good with DVDs since it is a widescreen display. And he wants a gaming laptop and not an ultra-portable so a 12" display is a definite no-no for him.


----------



## sumitava_b (Jun 9, 2005)

I agree with nemesis. Today with so many eye-popping specs introduced in the laptop section, u can not say that laptop is not for game. Its obvious that desktop is best for gaming purpose, but laptop is not left behind much. Just see the config of XPS or acer ferrari. Superb powerhorse to run most of the latest games with ease.....

And choosing the size of ur screen is purely based on personal choice and requirement. If u r inclined to use it for entertainment purpose more, then go for 17". Otherwise settle down for 15". 12" is okay if r dieing for the ultraportability of ur lappy, but it really creates an uneasy feeling to see those small fonts, specially if u r involved in lot of editing and programming.


----------



## er.darshan (Jun 9, 2005)

chirayu garg said:
			
		

> I need a LAPTOP with following configurations:
> P4 2.4GHZ
> 512 MB DDR 400MHZ
> DVD writer -R/+R
> ...



you can go for Dell Inspiron 9300It would be better if you read through a thred named Buying a Laptop


----------



## mamba (Jun 10, 2005)

thanx nemesis . was thinkin on the same lines myself . otherwise how can u explain janta around the globe getting ' bawdi '  , falling over each other , mobilising resources 2 get their hands on a xps2 ( atleast this is what i percieved frm reading other forums ) . ita a gaming lappy , n ppl r buying it 2 do just that - play games . so it must b able 2 nething , without much of a problem

its backup is bout 2 hrs , enuf 4 me . tho would have liked 4-5 hrs which 9300 gives but ' kuch pane ke liye kuch khona padta hai '


----------



## sumitava_b (Jun 10, 2005)

The battery life of xps wudnt stretch to 2 hrs (with 6-cell, by default) if u r playing some latest 3-D game unplugged, for which u r taking this machine, I presume. In this situation, 9300 also wont last 4-5 hrs. Battery life mainly depends on the programs u r running while unplugged.


----------



## sumitava_b (Jun 10, 2005)

Can anyone tell me about toshiba satellite M40 model? Does anyone here have that model? What will be indian price of it?

Actually I was zeroing my search to Dell inspiron6000. Recently I came across with that Toshiba model. It caught my eyes because of its graphics card (nvidia go 6600), which is the only cons I am finding in dell model (ATI x300). Please inform me about the comparison of their performance.


----------



## mamba (Jun 11, 2005)

check out this months CHIP . they have carried out a notebook comparo

in it the m40 gets the best performance award , with its go 6600 n all . its price is 109k in india . definately recommended seeing the kindda systems available here 4 much higher price


----------



## premrajeev (Jun 11, 2005)

ny one going for a new laptop must choose the centrino platform (if u r an intel FAN) and not p4. It's more cool, powerful and eats up less battery.Also, u will get wireless conncetivity.

17"are good for gaming, if u dont mind carrying it around. For me, the smaller, the better. I game on my desktop, and a 19"montor .But ppl who wants gaming on the move KING SIZE, must go for a 1"7 incher...and buy lot of spare batteries too...


----------



## sumitava_b (Jun 13, 2005)

premrajeev said:
			
		

> ny one going for a new laptop must choose the centrino platform (if u r an intel FAN) and not p4. It's more cool, powerful and eats up less battery.Also, u will get wireless conncetivity.



To choose a centrino platform, u need not to be an intel fan. Because Athlon is best (with controversy!!) in desktop section only. In laptop platform, athlon does not yet give a tough competition to centrino. With its less hunger for power and wi-fi connectivity, centrino rulez here...


----------



## premrajeev (Jun 13, 2005)

yeah at least for the time . We will wait and see....I know AMD people are not sleeping out there..It's just about time...


----------



## mariner (Jun 13, 2005)

i got a sony vaio with P4 1.6 gigs centrino,15.4" wxga wide screen x balck lcd,dvd rw,wifi,lancard and all  and it rocks. much better than amd i guess.


----------



## sumitava_b (Jun 13, 2005)

mariner said:
			
		

> i got a sony vaio with P4 1.6 gigs centrino,15.4" wxga wide screen x balck lcd,dvd rw,wifi,lancard and all  and it rocks. much better than amd i guess.



Yeah, at any particular price, centrino will be better than products from AMD. However how much did u pay for this?


----------



## mariner (Jun 13, 2005)

i got it for 2000 usd .


----------



## Aniruddh (Jun 14, 2005)

hii guyz
well i m planning to buy a lappy-dell inspiron 6000 which will cost me around 55 excluding taxes(saw dat in the digit june 2005).so juz wanna kno is it a gud deal?as i wont b able to go for lappy more then 60k.and i'll b playing loads of games so wanna know bout some graphic card for it as it has a 915 chipset so i guess  hav to go a pci-e card so need some suggestion bout the cards from cheapest to medium range wid price if u guyz can as well as model.and wat do u guyz think can i get a betta lappy in 60k then dell ins 6000?
thanx in advance.


----------



## sumitava_b (Jun 14, 2005)

Aniruddh, nice to hear that u r planning for a 6000, like me too. I found it very much VFM (value for money) at such a low price. But actually I am planning for some updates in the config, like hdd, optical drive, ram, graphics card etc. They will make me shelling out something around 80K.

About the graphic card, Dell is giving u option to upgrade it to ATI radeon X300 64/128 mB. This card will be a decent one for playing all sort of games except the high-end ones, like Doom3. Dont forget to get a external mouse if u wanna play games for long hours.

If anybody knows how much extra bucks Dell is charging for this particular update of graphics card, please post it.


----------



## Aniruddh (Jun 14, 2005)

sumitava_b well ya this is the best one can get in 55k.if i ask dell people to make some changes for me b4 buyin it will de do it?and wat changes u r gonna make which will cost u 80k i mean so much?eva i'll like to make some changes like 60gb,graphic card,and yaa mouse.wats optical drive?


----------



## sumitava_b (Jun 14, 2005)

Well, to upgrade ur config, u have to ask for a quotation in the Indian dell site, as there is no option for upgrading the system online and know the estimates simultaneously like in other country's dell site. After that they will contact u either by mail or phone for details.

However, I estimated 80K including taxes and all. Otherwise it wud have been 70-72K before tax. My prefered config for dell ins6000 is like:

Intel Pentium M Processor 730 (1.60GHz/2MB Cache/533MHz FSB) 
512MB Shared DDR2 533MHz SDRAM (2 DIMMs) 
15.4" XGA LCD Panel 
128MB ATI Mobility Radeon X300Video Card 
80GB Ultra ATA Hard Drive
Integrated 10/100 Network Card and Modem
8X DVD+/-RW Drive *(Optical Drive)*
Intel PRO/Wireless 2200 (802.11b/g) Internal Wireless 
80 WHr 9-cell Lithium Ion Primary Battery 
Windows XP Home

Till now I havnt ask for a quotation from dell. After getting it, if the estimate crosses my limit, I may have to cut down some upgrades.


----------



## premrajeev (Jun 14, 2005)

why winxp home instead of proff ??

only bcoz it's costlier or any reasons other than that ?


----------



## sumitava_b (Jun 14, 2005)

premrajeev said:
			
		

> why winxp home instead of proff ??
> 
> only bcoz it's costlier or any reasons other than that ?



cost is the only contraints, otherwise I could have taken a lot better system like ins9300....   

Any how, can u tell me the xtra cost to pay if I go for proff?


----------



## Aniruddh (Jun 15, 2005)

hii guyz 
can any one suggest me a gud lappy under 60k?basically i'll be playing loads of games,surfing,movies...i want atleast 15''inch screen...i know my budget is quite less for all those things but still if any one can help me out then plz i'll b thankful.centrino 1.5 min,40-60GB hdd,512ram,CD-RW/DVD-ROM combo.and yaa i'll like to hav a card for it and it wont be included in 60k i'll buy it seperatly.so temme sum gpu for lappy from cheapest to mid range and if possible then plz wid model and price.


----------



## Aniruddh (Jun 15, 2005)

eva i thought of going for a DELL Inspiron 6000 but afta few changes it was going beyond my budget.i neva thought nor i m a any fan of ACER and have any idea bout it but dun mav much choice wat u guyz hav to say bout ACER TravelMate 4150?it will cost me bout 47k includin taxes.or i can get a betta lappy then that of acer plz suggest me.. 
thanx in advance...


----------



## super_i_man (Jun 16, 2005)

Aniruddh said:
			
		

> hii guyz
> can any one suggest me a gud lappy under 60k?basically i'll be playing loads of games,surfing,movies...i want atleast 15''inch screen...i know my budget is quite less for all those things but still if any one can help me out then plz i'll b thankful.centrino 1.5 min,40-60GB hdd,512ram,CD-RW/DVD-ROM combo.and yaa i'll like to hav a card for it and it wont be included in 60k i'll buy it seperatly.so temme sum gpu for lappy from cheapest to mid range and if possible then plz wid model and price.




Boss, please dont mind but pls dont do cross posts. Post your question in only thread, thats a lot easyer for us.


----------



## Aniruddh (Jun 16, 2005)

@super_i_man sooooo sorry.
wont do that again in the future.


----------



## Aniruddh (Jun 16, 2005)

hii guyz i cousin from US has mailed me and hav given this config for a dell lappy:-
Inspiron 6000 :-
Inspiron 6000D IntelÂ® PentiumÂ® M Processor 750 (1.86 GHz/2MB Cache/533MHz FSB) 
Operating System MicrosoftÂ® WindowsÂ® XP Media Center Edition 2005 
Display 15.4 inch UltraSharp WSXGA+ LCD Panel 
Memory 1GB DDR2 SDRAM 2 Dimms 
Video Card 128MB DDR ATI's MOBILITYâ„¢ RADEON X300 PCI Express x16 Graphics 
Hard Drive 60GB 7200rpm Hard Drive 
Network Card Integrated 10/100 Network Card and Modem 
Combo/DVD+RW Drives 8x CD/DVD burner (DVD+/-RW) with double-layer write capability 
Wireless Networking Card IntelÂ® PRO/Wireless 2915 Internal Wireless (802.11 a/b/g, 54Mbps) 
Battery 9-cell Lithium Ion Battery (80 WHr) 
Bluetooth Wireless Dell Wireless 350 Bluetooth Internal(2.0 + Enhanced Data Rate) 
Floppy Drive and Other Home Setup Accessories Dell A425 Speakers 
Media Center Enhancements TV Tuner w/ Remote Control 
Security Software McAfee Security Center with VirusScan, Firewall, Spyware Removal, 15-months 
Digital Imaging Photo Albumâ„¢ SE Basic 
Digital Music MusicmatchÂ® Jukebox Basic 
No productivity suite - Corel WordPerfect word processor only
Adobe Software AdobeÂ® AcrobatÂ® Reader 6.0 

And this will cost me around 79800 RS.
i guess this is the best i can get for that amount.wat u guyz hav to say?
there r few other options available like 14.1 display,1.6 400MHz fsb 512 ddr2,40GB (5400)HDD,64MB X300 Card,CD-RW/DVD Combo,Without speakers and headphone,no tv-tuner with remote,Windows XP Home Edi,6 cell battery for 13000 less then that,dat means around 65-66k.


----------



## sumitava_b (Jun 16, 2005)

Aniruddh, u r confusing me. Few hours before u were crying over ur budget limit (60K) and u were actually pressing over the budget. Now u r telling that u r thinking for a system at 80K :roll:  :roll:  :roll: 

How ever, if u can stretch ur budget more, get a 9300 from US....absolutely a xps gen2 for the poor!! It rocks.........

Otherwise ur config is not a bad choice at all. Go for it if ur dad allows


----------



## Aniruddh (Jun 16, 2005)

@sumitava_b   
hahaha    i knew u r gonna say that and i was writting bout that in my last post but then i thought why to write all that unless sumone ask me bout dat and as u askin me well i m gonna giv my cousin 65k rite now and other 15 will c later i mean will giv her later.or else if that does happens then i hav to stick wid the other option the cheaper one.what do u think bout the other option not gr8 but not that bad at all at that price isnt it?well eva now i m gettin very confused lets c wat happens.
sumitava and others plz keep on givin me suggestions and all it wud help me a lot as dun hav much idea bout lappys.


----------



## Nemesis (Jun 16, 2005)

Well if you are getting it from the US, then visit www.dell.com and configure a system for yourself and see.


----------



## sumitava_b (Jun 17, 2005)

Understood the scenario, Aniruddh. Well, ur 2nd config is not at all bad, specially if u get ur graphics card with 128 mb instead of 64. Its very much okay system to get a near-super performance. U can play all the directX8.0 based games with great fps. For directX9.0 based games like doom3, its still playable with mid resolution. 

In the first config, floppydrive is really useless today. Get a USB memory stick instead. There is a review of 6000 recently sent by er.darshan (I know u have seen it). He says the internal speakers of it are quite good. I think, u dont need external ones. And think about tv-tuner card also. Do u need it in ur laptop really?

As nemesis said, dell US site is really wonderful. there u can configure the system online and see the total price. Check it out.


----------



## Aniruddh (Jun 17, 2005)

sorry folks i m really troublein u guyz a lot but as dis will be my 1st lappy and dat to buyin from US so a bit confused,and excited at the same time a bit scared as if somthin goes wrong then i really wont b able to any thin.
@sumitava_b
well ya b4 i thought of goin for a TV-Tuner wid remote but now i wont.
now i hav com down to 3 options and all the 3 options r gud and most importantly in my budget 2,All da 3 will cost me sum where around 1600$-70k hehe...here goes
NO.1 My 1st Choice:-
 Sony VAIOÂ® FS690 
  15.4" WXGA TFT with XBRITE Technology    
  Wireless LAN (802.11 a\b\g)    
  NVIDIA GeForce Go 6200 128MB with TurboCache    
  Intel Pentium M Processor 730 (1.60 GHz)    
  Microsoft Windows XP Home Edition    
  CD-RW/DVD Drive    
  512MB DDR-SDRAM (DDR333, 256MBx2)    
  60 GB Hard Disk Drive 5400rpm                  
  Double Capacity Lithium-ion Battery (BPL2)   
  Sony VAIOÂ® Optical Mobile Mouse (Black) 
  Folding Travel Speaker..
  (Total-$ 1,569.98 =$ 1,600.00.MAX)

  No.2 My 2nd Choice:-
  Dell Inspiron 9300 
  IntelÂ® PentiumÂ® M Processor 730 (1.60 GHz/2MB Cache/533MHz FSB)
  MicrosoftÂ® WindowsÂ® XP Home Edition
  17 inch UltraSharpâ„¢ Wide Screen XGA+ Display
  512MB Dual Channel DDR2 SDRAM at 533MHz 2 Dimm
  128MB ATIsâ„¢ Mobility Radeonâ„¢ X300
  40GB Hard Drive 5400rpm
  Integrated 10/100 Network Card and Modem
  24X CD Burner/DVD Combo Drive
  IntelÂ® PRO/Wireless 2200 Internal Wireless (802.11 b/g, 54Mbps)
  9-cell Lithium Ion Primary Battery (80 WHr)
  Dell Wireless 350 Bluetooth Internal(2.0 + Enhanced Data Rate)
  Dell A425 Speakers
  Total-$ 1600 MAX

  No.3
  Toshiba Tecra S2-S511TD IntelÂ® PentiumÂ® M Processor 740 (1.73GHz, 2MB L2, 533MHz), MicrosoftÂ® WindowsÂ® XP Professional (SP2), 512MB PC2700 DDR333 SDRAM (256MBx2), 15" XGA display (1024x768), NVIDIAÂ® GeForceâ„¢ Go 6600 w/dedicated 128MB DDR SDRAM, 40GB HDD (5400 rpm), DVD/CD-RW Multifunction drive, Bluetooth (v1.2), Li-Ion Battery (6-Cell, 4300mAh), MicrosoftÂ® Works, 1-Year Standard Limited Warranty.
  Total-$ 1600 MAX.

  So guyz which one is the best for me?i saw the pics of all the 3 models but i really liked the sony model it was lookin gr8.so which one u think is the best?i need to decide within a week as my cousin to whom i m gonna ask for the lappy her parents r goin to US nxt week so i hav to giv them the cash so that i'll get it nxt month wen they come bak.


----------



## suave_guy (Jun 17, 2005)

ok...

sony lappy looks decent but it has 15.4" widescreen which is smaller in comparison to dell 9300 which has 17" widescreen and toshiba doesnt have widescreen at all...so dell 9300 is a clear winner here....

looks wise sony is impressive but dell is equally good....

battery wise also dell is a winner...

in terms of gaming performance there's no match for toshiba but if i were u i'll never pick this particular toshiba model....reason is that widescreen is now a must have...its a sort of trend which shud not be missed/ignored...besides buying a laptop just for gaming is not a much recommended step...

in terms of software and cds again dell is ahead...

dell has a better performing RAM then the other two models...

so in my opinion dell 9300 is the winner out of ur shortlisted models...

one suggestion...dont go for external dell speakers....instead go for good quality headphones, like sennheiser(easlily available in US) or get altec lansing AHP512i headphones from india itself...

ENjoy...


----------



## godzi_85 (Jun 17, 2005)

ok guys my uncle wants laptop for under 30k ..  any models/brands avaILABLE here india forthat price?
and also will i get a lappy for under 30k in the US(do`nt want refurbished)
the main thing i want in the laptop is a dvd writer.. hmm also can i buy a laptop now with a cdrw only and later add a  dvd writer??????????????????


----------



## nebeldunkel (Jun 18, 2005)

*RE:*

What is the highest amount of video ram available on a laptop in the current market?

I am talking to a dealer in the US who has a Sony Vaio Laptop with a 256MB ATI Radeon card. I have seen only models with 128MB so far but this one has me amazed so I was wondering if there may be custom made ones if not already available in the market with 512MB models.


----------



## Aniruddh (Jun 18, 2005)

well yaa i hav seen gpu upto 256mb in a lappy,NVidia go 6800 256 mb in sony,dell as well as in toshiba.dun know bout 256MB ATI but i guess ya its der i mean available.but neva eva heard bout 512MB gpu in a lappy.


----------



## super_i_man (Jun 18, 2005)

Aniruddh: Dell is good, but the 17" is a little bit big to carry around. See the dimentions like width, height. Someone mentioned that Dells battry is good and they are offering 9 cell just because as I see it larger the TFT more power it will consume. Also I wont suggest a lappy for gaming, you will end up buying a keyboard!! I have seen some of my friends in the US have taken 12" ones for personal use. The 12" also have good configs. One advantage that I see with 12" is that you get components that are designed especially for lappys and are small and consume less power. THIS IS WHAT I HAVE UNDERSTOOD, IF I AM WRONG PLS CORRECT ME.


----------



## super_i_man (Jun 18, 2005)

godzi_85 said:
			
		

> ok guys my uncle wants laptop for under 30k ..  any models/brands avaILABLE here india forthat price?
> and also will i get a lappy for under 30k in the US(do`nt want refurbished)
> the main thing i want in the laptop is a dvd writer.. hmm also can i buy a laptop now with a cdrw only and later add a  dvd writer??????????????????



LAPPY UNDER 30K: Acer has one for 31500 (full cost with taxes and octroi in Mumbai.) Compaq also has models for 33500* (taxes extra) 

DVD Writer: This config will go above Rs 80,000 in India. I think it may be possible to attach a USB or in IBM models an UltraBay DVD writer.


----------



## indro (Jun 18, 2005)

World's Fastest Laptop , 

*img.hexus.net/v2/systems/Dell/XPSGen2/Top2S.jpg
*img.hexus.net/v2/systems/Dell/XPSGen2/DVIs.jpg
*img.hexus.net/v2/systems/Dell/XPSGen2/Side2S.jpg
*img.hexus.net/v2/systems/Dell/XPSGen2/ScreenS.jpg

Specs are - 

System Name Dell Inspiron XPS Gen 2 
Processor Intel Pentium M 770 - 2.13GHz - 2MB L2 cache 
Motherboard Intel i915PM (dual-channel support, PCI-Express) 
Memory 1GByte (2x 512MB) DDR2 PC4200 SODIMMs 
Hard Drives Fujitsu MHU2100AT 100GB, 8MB cache, 4,200RPM 
Screen 17" WUXGA (1920x1200) 
Graphics card NVIDIA GeForce Go 6800 Ultra (450/1100) 
Optical drive Sony DW-D56A 
Optical drive characteristics 8x DVD-R, 8x DVD+R, 4x DVD+RW, 4x DVD-RW, 2.4x DVD+R9, 24x CD-R, 10x CD-RW, 8x DVD-ROM (read)  
Sound Intel High-Definition Audio  
Modem Conexant D110 MDC 
Networking Broadcom 5702 Gigabit LAN, Intel 2200BG 802.11b/g Wireless, Bluetooth, FireWire 
Ports connectivity 6x USB2.0, 1x 4-pin FireWire400, modem, RJ45 LAN, S-Video, DVI, HD15, PCMCIA, line-out (audio), microphone-in 
Operating system Windows XP Home SP2 
Weight 3.9kg (without charger) 
Dimensions 394mm (w) x 288mm (d) x 42mm (h) 
Warranty Dell 1-year next business day 
Price Â£2099.99 (as at 14/06/05)) 
Shipping Included in price 
Other notables Integrated SD card reader


----------



## Aniruddh (Jun 19, 2005)

ooh man this lappy is awesome with dat config specially wid go6800 ultra gpu   except for dat 4200rpm hdd but i guess for 100 gb hdd 4200rpm is only available.price on the higher side but its worth it wid dat kinda config.can i get dat in US for 70k??


----------



## Aniruddh (Jun 19, 2005)

i know i wont get dat for 70k not eva in china.
 @super_i_man yaa eva i m not soon keen on 17'' inch lappy as it b hard to carry around.bulky.but i guess as i'll b playin games so it will b a gud choice.i liked the sony vaio the most but the thing wid it is that it has a 333MHz ram and dell has a DDR2 533 which will b quite fast and is the latest one.but i m juz scared of dell service as i will b gettin it from US so here in india dell people r gonna help me out or not if sumthin goes wrong or they r gonna say as u hav bought it from US so u hav to send it der itself for the servicing dats the only issue and a big one.but wen it comes to sony at worst they r gonna take hell of a money from me to repair it or to help me out while in trouble but it is sure wid dat i wont hav any problem as der r loads of service centre here so it wont b a problem.and ya dell has a direct support no dealer nothin so 4 me its a bit risky for,ofcourse not for the one who hav bought it from india.so plzz friends temme wat shud i do?now left wid 2 options no more toshiba wid that 15'' and eva now i dun feel like goin for it.suave u think i shud go for dell,eva i'll like to go for dell but wat bout the service and all???


----------



## super_i_man (Jun 19, 2005)

@indro: what a beauty, great. I dont think in India they will have it. And the cost will go to the sky. I also saw the dell india site and they dont have that model.

@Aniruddh: what does dells site tell about worldwide support. I think that like all others Dell will also provide world wide serviece, I dont think that will be of concern.


----------



## Nemesis (Jun 19, 2005)

Dell XPS Gen 2 costs upwards of $2200 approx in the US. Dell does NOT provice WorldWide warranty support, at least they don't make that obvious. However, you can ask Dell India if they will service a laptop that you bought in the US. They might charge you money but if they do it, then you can go ahead and buy a Dell.


----------



## sumitava_b (Jun 20, 2005)

Hmm...Discussions unlimited........

Aniruddh: Dell India support is only for Asia pcific region. It wont cover the lappies from US. Actually they give a code called 'service tag' while selling any product here. That code is necesary to call for support. But u can call them, as nemesis advised, and discuss the matter. If they say yes, then u r lucky.

May be in this case rohanbee wud be the right person to comment, bocz very recently he bought a 9300 from abroad.

And nemesis, u r correct. Some 2-3 months before only, Dell india introduced 9300 long after the introduction of this model in US. So we have to wait for few more months to get XPS gen2 in india.


----------



## Aniruddh (Jun 20, 2005)

thanx a lot 2 every one.i m really glad to hav so many suggestion thanx a lot for helpin me out but its not ova  as dell people wont gemme service if i buy a lappy from US.so now dell is not in my list any more.so v r left wid sony vaio but eva wid dat i doubt..here goes to more lappy from HP.HP will provide me service...
1.HP Pavilion zd8000
â€“ Microsoft(R) Windows(R) XP Home Edition with SP2 
â€“ Intel(R) Pentium(R) 4 630 w/HT Technology, 3.0GHz 
â€“ 17.0" WXGA+ BrightView Wide Viewing (1440x900) 
â€“ 512MB DDR2 SDRAM, 400MHz (2x256MB) 
â€“ 60 GB 5400 RPM Hard Drive 
â€“ FREE Upgrade DVD+/-RW/R CD-RW Combo w/Double Layer 
â€“ 128MB ATI Mobility Radeon(TM) X600 
â€“ 54g(TM) Integ. Broadcom 802.11b/g WLAN & Bluetooth 
â€“ 12 Cell Lithium Ion Battery 
â€“ Microsoft(R) Works/Money 
â€“ Earbud Headphones with In-Line Volume Control 
â€“ HP Mobile Remote Control 
dis config will cost me sum where around 70k but its not a centrino its a P4 config  
2:-HP wid AMD platform
Operating System Microsoft(R) Windows(R) XP Home Edition with SP2           
Processor AMD Athlon(TM) 64 4000+ (2.4GHz/1MB l2 Cache)           
Display 15.4" WXGA BrightView Widescreen (1280x800)          
Graphics Card 128MB ATI RADEON(R) XPRESS 300M w/Hypermemory(TM)           
Memory 512MB DDR SDRAM (2x256MB)           
Hard Drive 60 GB 5400 RPM Hard Drive         
Primary CD/DVD Drive DVD/CD-RW Combo Drive          
Networking 54g(TM) Integ. Broadcom 802.11b/g WLAN & Bluetooth        edit   
Primary Battery 12 Cell Lithium Ion Battery          
Productivity Software Microsoft(R) Works/Money          
Accessories Earbud Headphones with In-Line Volume Control 
Optical USB Travel Mouse 
dis is cost me around 66k 

is Amd gud for lappy?eva P4?wat do u guyz hav to say bout dez 2 lappy?


----------



## sumitava_b (Jun 20, 2005)

Ok, so dell is out. Between the two config u have given, the 1st one is a beast. U will soon understand why they r giving 12 cell battery instead of 6. Pentium 4 with 17" screen with X600 card !! everything will squeeze ur battery like anything...It will heavy too. But if u r going to work static and generally power-plugged, then its okay.

The biggest negative point with the 2nd config is Athlon. Although athlon rules the roost in desktop section, intel is far superior in lappie section. I am very sure soon amd will catch intel up, but till now, its intel who reigns. Acer ferrari has come up with athlon 64 bit, but I heard that even after that the performance is not worth of the money spent. 

My advice is that, u go to www.notebookreview.com and search laptops after giving specific config set.


----------



## super_i_man (Jun 20, 2005)

The HP with intel is the best. one of my friends has an HP high end config and he never had any problems with it. Just stay away form viruses.


----------



## Aniruddh (Jun 21, 2005)

well i guess instead of other lappy i shud opt for sony vaio thats the best i can get i feel.


----------



## sumitava_b (Jun 21, 2005)

Definitely that sony vaio model is winner among three. Al least it has got Centrino platform. If possible, upgrade the processor to Pentium M 750 (1.86 GHZ, 2MB Cache, 533 MHz FSB) and combo drive to DVD-writer (it fully depends on ur requirement, but I am advicicng it bcoz once u bought  a lappy, after that upgrading the optical drive is difficult. and u know that age of dvd is coming fast!). Other than these everything is okay.


----------



## Aniruddh (Jun 21, 2005)

@sumitava_b
well u r rite but the problem is dat if i go for 1.86+dvd-rw for dis i hav to pay 8k more which i think is not worth it and da biggest thin is dat it will go beyond my reach i hav sum where around 70-75k datsy at max so for me dat is not posible.


----------



## sumitava_b (Jun 22, 2005)

Aniruddh: I mentioned that it depends on ur requirement and also reach. How ever ur config is still superb. Go for it........


----------



## premrajeev (Jun 22, 2005)

@sumita

WinXP OEM costs about 3500 , bt dont know what would be the cost it u choose to upgrade from home to proff.


----------



## rohanbee (Jun 23, 2005)

Probably another 5-6k for sure.............


----------



## indro (Jun 25, 2005)

Rohan :  r u sure ?


----------



## indro (Jun 26, 2005)

Here is something interesting , whoever is interested in buying in a laptop, the AMD Turion 64 chips is quite a thing in the market as more and more vendors are gradually going into making lappy's with th new chip in the market . 

More Pics : ) 

IMG tags removed from the pics. 
Edited: *Sourabh*

*www.amdzone.com/pics/amd/techtour/summer2005dallas/P1010136.JPG
*www.amdzone.com/pics/amd/techtour/summer2005dallas/P1010137.JPG
*www.amdzone.com/pics/amd/techtour/summer2005dallas/P1010212.JPG
*www.amdzone.com/pics/amd/techtour/summer2005dallas/P1010220.JPG
*www.amdzone.com/pics/amd/techtour/summer2005dallas/P1010222.JPG
*www.amdzone.com/pics/amd/techtour/summer2005dallas/P1010230.JPG

Enjoy !!


----------



## super_i_man (Jun 26, 2005)

thanks boss for the photos, for me it was ok, the photos did not take any time at all for downloading, but i think the dial up users might have some problems in viewing them!


----------



## premrajeev (Jun 27, 2005)

O'boy.......Those photos were huge......

i know many users who struggled to view them...so next time, reduce the size to a max 640 by 480...which will be decent enough ..

Thanks for the show..


----------



## rohanbee (Jun 27, 2005)

Good pics!!!
but wow are they huge or what.............
my net connection was slow and it took me ages to open them,


----------



## Sourabh (Jun 27, 2005)

naah seriously edit ur post

and post thumbnials or lower resolution pics

these are huge!! if a dialup or someone who has data transfer limited broadband, he wod be screwed

or just post the links


----------



## sumitava_b (Jun 28, 2005)

Hey, indro..nice pics!!

Rohan, I am waiting for the review of ur new machine, inspi9300. How is it performing? must be rocking


----------



## indro (Jun 30, 2005)

Aspire 3002LCi; Mobile AMDÂ® Sempron Processor 2800+ (1.60GHz); 256MB DDR-333 RAM; 40GB 4,200RPM Hard Drive; Combo 8x24x24x24 DVD-ROM/CD-RW Drive; Integrated 3D AGP Graphics Chipset; 10/100 Network Adapter; 802.11b/g Wireless Network Adapter; 15.0" XGA Display; Microsoft Windows XP Home Edition (SP2)
Price - 499$ ( Steller )

*www.acer.co.in/images/tm2300.jpg


----------



## Sourabh (Jul 3, 2005)

Indro,

The Aspire 3002LCi isnt available in India. Wht however is available in India is Aspire 3002 NLC which has the same features as what u mentioned except the Wi-Fi, and XP HOME SP2

The pic you have posted says travelmate, but most acer laptops except Ferrari Series and Tablet PC have the same body that goes without saying :d


----------



## amey_dude (Jul 4, 2005)

Hello, 
Is Acer Aspire 1681WLCI available in Mumbai ?   

Also if yes whats its price ?


----------



## plasmafire (Jul 7, 2005)

what is the best VFM laptop in the market, that i can get on EMI? budget arnd 40-60k


----------



## rohanbee (Jul 9, 2005)

Are these loans being offered by computer companies or third party?? I didn't know that computer companies were doing this ??


----------



## magnet (Jul 13, 2005)

i was reading at reviews...........according to them amd is still way behind......intel in  laptop dept...there turion also doesnt provide any big adv in  laptop dept...they stated that the  k8 architecture of amd  mad it easy to transform it into laPPY...


----------



## super_i_man (Jul 17, 2005)

Please Help:

My friend has a Jaguar M270S Laptop. He needs its sound card driver, as he has lost the driver CD. Can any one tell me where can we download the audio drivers from internet. The name of the sound card may be Avance AC97, we dont know exact name.


----------



## jugaaru (Jul 26, 2005)

*HP Pavilion dv4000*

I was trying to connect my Nokia 7610 with my laptop HP Pavilion dv4000 using bluetooth, but no luck, how do I know my laptop has is bluetooth enabled? Is there any software for it.


----------



## rohanbee (Jul 26, 2005)

Does your laptop have a blue tooth device in it. Usually it is a ad on?  or are you using a dongle. If you are then it should show? i have win xp and mine comes on whenever i use the dongle. Also you need your software to connect and sync it with your pc.


----------



## jugaaru (Jul 28, 2005)

Thanks for the reply rohanbee, This laptop model doesn't have bluetooth in it.


----------



## infra_red_dude (Jul 30, 2005)

*some basic points...*

one way to check for bluetooth is to see in the device manager.

also some thots:
if raw power is wot you are looking for (DTRs), nothing can beat the P4s! but in case of power consumptions they are the biggest suckers and the current generation of AMDs are no better. but amd is improving on the new turions. so if battery life is wot is imp for you nothing can beat the Pentium-M processors. but i'd say from my personal experience P4 beats all processors in the gaming arena. i am using my laptop for an year now and the only sore point in this laptop is the ati radeon igp345m. but nevertheless its a great laptop and still very much powerful wid its 2.8ghz Moblie P4 CPU. i'm a casual gamer anyway. but i can run NFS UG2 wid average setting @ 800x600. thats pretty decent. btw i dun intend to play doom3 on this laptop!!! if you want a DTR (desktop replacemnt) i'd suggest the following minimum config:

P4 3.0ghz upwards, 512mb ddr(2) ram, 60+ gb hdd, nvidia 6200 go upwards or ati mobility 9700 or x200 upwards. other parts depend on ur requitements (for eg a combo/dvd rw, bluetooth, screen size etc.)

that should be the minimum you should be looking for. over and above is ur choice. i must say that the ati radeon mobility 9700 is a chip wid a hell lot of potential!

one thing i wish to say is that i see absolutely no use of wi-fi presently here in india unless of corz if ur company provides it! rite now the wifi access costs are alarmingly high here and unfortunately not everywhere u find wifi hotspots. so i'd say not to go in for wifi cards if possisble. i've seen many models now that feature only the pentium-m cpu wid out the intel pro wireless card. i'd recommand that (so the model is essentially not marketted as a centrino). you anyway have a mini-pci slot and this card can be plugged in anytime. this comes in response to intel's latest addition of some feature to its 2200 series wifi cards thru a driver and software update. however the older 2100 series cards are not supported! (dun ask me how or why, you can find it out urself if you do a bit of searching on the net). thus at the end of the day the person who has the 2100 series card is a loser while a 2200 series owner is benifitted free of cost. so it pays to wait and get things when you really feel the need.

bluetooth cellphone users should definitely go in for a built in bluetooth module. that saves them a lot of hassles, as i am facing now. also make sure you have a good audio chipset onboard (dun expect a 5.1 channel soundcard but at least a faithful audio production chipset)

the new pentium-m 780 is out and it is supposed to be a killer performer. but as usual its price is very high. its not yet launched here i guess (anyway if you are adventerous enough you can pin-mod ur pentium-m!!!)

also one important thing for gaming is the native resolution of the screen. as someone pointed it out the native res and gaming res need to match. consider this: the tft lcd has a native res of 19xx X 12xx and the gpu is an ati radeon 9100igp or of the same class. then is a perfect mismatch! the screen wont show anything fullscreen clearly other than the native res and the gpu (or igp) here is not powerful enough to run the game in the lcd's native res. so one needs to be careful about this!

last but not the least is the warranty thingy! unlike desktops where warranty is not a big concern (unless of corz if you are extremely numbwit or a hardware freak who fiddles tooo much wid hardware), for a laptop this aspect is very important. since laptops are basically mobile devices they go thru lotsa hardships and are prone to go to service centers. so i'd be wise to check out the after sales support and serivce of the company. in the quest to save some money you may have to shell out much more for service afterwards in case of a bad or a very far away serivce centre! i think these are the basic points anyone should consider before buying a laptop.


----------



## rohanbee (Aug 2, 2005)

Dell has the bluetooth space in its laptops , you can send dell an enquiry. i forgot to get miine installed and have ordered one from Dell(usa) for approx 1000 bucks only. i know the place where it is supposed to go at the bottom part of my machine and will do the installation myself when it arrives.



			
				infra_red_dude said:
			
		

> one thing i wish to say is that i see absolutely no use of wi-fi presently here in india unless of corz if ur company provides it! rite now the wifi access costs are alarmingly high here and unfortunately not everywhere u find wifi hotspots.



I disagree with you completly. In laptops it is an absolute must. 
You dont need to look for hot spots, at many airports and lounges and cafes abroad it is free now. Many hotels in INDIA would also provide you this for free or a very minimal charge like 150/day for unlimited surfing. SO WHAT ARE YOU SAYING DUDE??

Since laptops remain with us for a longer period without upgrading then desktops do. whereas i change my desktop config every year i do not do the same for my laptop. Whatever you want to use now and maybe get later please get it when you buy the lappy and dont add it later , its a hassle and more expensive as when you strike a deal in the begining you get the best prices.

About the wifi thing it is eventually getting cheaper. I have wifi enabled both in my home and office and believe me its a pleasure. The intel centrino chip is wifi enabled so you dont pay anything extra. Its the best thing about my laptop yet..

About P4's in laptops:
They have a tendency of getting real hot and hence have not been very succesful and thats to say the same about the desktop chips with their issues of over-heating.


----------



## sumitava_b (Aug 2, 2005)

Wi-Fi is a near-future thing. You would be wise to get it instead of neglecting it for a few extra bucks. Hope one day it will be dirt-cheap in india too. Already in cities, wi-fi hotspots r mushrooming everywhere. So better have it now considering its usefulness.

Rohan, how much did you shell out to enable ur home wifi enabled?


----------



## infra_red_dude (Aug 2, 2005)

yeah buddy how much did u spend for ur home wifi setup? and yes, i completely agree wid you about P4 thing. ouch! it runs hhhhot! i can never keep it on my lap!


----------



## pratikmohapatra (Aug 22, 2005)

*Hi there...*

I am Pratik. i am new to this forum.  . i hav been reading all those valuable info that you people have been uploading. N ways i just wanted to ask all u out there about something regarding purchasing the right kind of a lappy. 
Actually the confusion all started when a friend of mine purchased an IBM thinkpad. well to start with i t was a cool bargain. It costed him around 51k
but still i found it to b a bit on the slower side.
Ok my problem is quite genuine coz i hzv been using a desktop all these days. But i would still like to ask u people about what could b a better option at say 70-75k
with regards
Pratik


----------



## sumitava_b (Aug 22, 2005)

Pratik, welcome to the forum. 

As you might have seen in some of the posts in this thread, one has to understand what is ur requirements before suggesting one model. So first u mention ur requirement and purpose. U must have some special purpose bcoz u r going for such a high priced lappy even after having a desktop. At this price range, u will either get a massive workhorse or an ultra-portable one. Choose one first according to ur reqs.


----------



## pratikmohapatra (Aug 23, 2005)

*here's what i found*

hi sumitava,
i just went through the new dell Inspiron 9300
it is good. It comes with -intel Pentium M processor 740, Intel PRO/ Wireless 2200 Network conection 802.11b/g, -Intel 915 Chipset, -256 SD DDR RAM 533MHz, -60GB HDD, -24X Combo Drive, -17" XGA+TFT (1440x900 res), -64 MB mobility radeon, -56K internal modem.

All this and more, @ Rs.78900/-
Actually i will b leavin the Desktop behind and want to move around whereever i am posted with my laptop.
However the only changes i would like to make tn the above configuration would b. I will like to add wi-fi, and in place of a combo drive , i would like to hav a DVD writer. let me tell u i am not all that crazy about gamin and all. so i will like to hav the minimum graphics support. and would prefer IBM over anything.
with regards,
Pratik


----------



## sumitava_b (Aug 23, 2005)

Pratik,
I was just about to refer Inspi9300 to you as I am a big-time aficionado of Dell. But I chose to take the details from u first. 

Let me tell clear some doubts/misunderstandings from your part. The First thing is that Inspi9300 does have Wi-Fi feature in it. You dont need to update it. To make ur lappie fully wireless capable, add bluetooth module if u have bluetooth-enabled mobile or r planning to buy in near-future. The second thing is about the price. The quoted price is before tax and delivery charges. If u r ordering it from kolkata, I think the VAT will be at 4% and the delivery charge will be around 1K bucks. So count those too. And the third thing is that dell india is offering free upgrade to DVD writer with dual layer capabilities. So in this area also, u need not to worry.

But above all, the point is that if u really dont need any eye-candy stuffs on screen, then why r u going for such a high-end system? 9300 is basically meant to be used for superb screen expeience. It has got 17" screen and a good graphics card, which I think will be of no use for u. Apart from that a 17" screen will be too heavy for u shoulder if u need to move with it. Instead u can go for a 15" screen with integrated GMA900 which wud be more than enough for normal work. It will save ur shoulder as well as ur pocket too. U must have guessed the model to which I am refering. Yes, I am refering to the bro of 9300, Inspiron 6000. It is available at Rs. 56900 (obviously before tax and delivery charge). Actually Dell offered two submodels under 6000 model. One is with combo dive and integrated GMA900 and other one is with DVD writer and radeon X300. The second one costs around Rs. 65K. So I think it will fit to ur reqs and budegt too.

Personally, I have Inspiron 6000 with lot many upgradations and I am very much satisfied with it.


----------



## pratikmohapatra (Aug 24, 2005)

*Thanks*

Hey Sumitava, 
I got what u wanted to say but still what i would like to ask u is that what do say about the post sales service. there i feel IBM is better and specially with it's feature of online data recovery it is safer. what do u hav to say about that?
N ways thanks again 4 your suggestions.
Pratik


----------



## sumitava_b (Aug 24, 2005)

Pratik, IBM and dell r both known for their good after-sale services. For Dell, I can assure u that. Their call center/helpdesk remains available and a guy will come within a day if u report anything. But nowadays nobody is quite sure about the future services for thinkpads bcoz IBM is no longer handling these issues. They have handled the hardware business to Lenovo, a chinese biggy. In fact, after the handover the business of thinkpad got down and brands like acer, HP flourished in the market. There is no doubt that at one time IBM was relishing monopoly in the indian laptop market. But the trend is falling for sure.

I believe that thinkpad is for company corporates who r always on the move and very much afraid of losing the critical data stored in their lappies. Thinkpad is very much rugged and safe with one-button (not "online", u confused me!    ) data recovery options. But truely speaking for us who will use it as nothing more than a pc, are those options really useful? Especially when u r having DVD writer? U can write all ur important files in CD/DVD at any point of time, right? Till today, how many times did u need to restore ur desktop system to a previous date? Think over it.

I agree that Ibm has made their thinkpad very rugged, but at the cost of its look. For example, place one thinkpad and one inspiron model side by side. U will definitely fall in love with the inspi one. It does not have any sharp edge which generally leads to scratches there. The hinges are beautifully designed. The touchpad will be absent in most of the thinkpad. Instead they have provided a red mouse-button which is irritatingly small and slow to maneuver. Speaker sound in thinkpad is comparatively meeker.    

The biggest disadvantage with Dell is that u cant touch or see ur product before ordering, something with which all indians are not habituated. They realy want to check every corner of the product which they r buying. One has to gather guts to order something so expensive without seeing them. I relied on their reputation and have no regret about it.

In the end, IBM is still one of the best brand available in India. Still people go for them. There is no harm if u go for R series of thinkpad. But before that weigh other options too.


----------



## rajas (Aug 25, 2005)

Dell Inspiron are one of the beautiful laptops I have worked/used/seen. On the other hand latitude are the other segment of laptops with high reliability and toughness. Opting for Inspiron9300 is a very gud option looking at the product and after sales service.

*img.dell.com/images/global/brand/themes/gmoon/footer.gif


----------



## pratikmohapatra (Aug 25, 2005)

*yeah*

Hi there,
I got your point. After talkin to u i got curious and wanted to know what r other brands like. Believe me i found AmarPC's configuration is the best. I mean the price they quote 4 the confiuration they r givin is simply amazing.  . 
N ways thanks to u that i now feel comfortable enough to go and buy a lappy without any fear   . 
Pratik


----------



## pratikmohapatra (Aug 25, 2005)

*yeah*

Hi there,
I got your point. After talkin to u i got curious and wanted to know what r other brands like. Believe me i found AmarPC's configuration is the best. I mean the price they quote 4 the confiuration they r givin is simply amazing.  . 
N ways thanks to u that i now feel comfortable enough to go and buy a lappy without any fear   . 
Pratik


----------



## sumitava_b (Aug 26, 2005)

Pratik, so whats ur final choice? Have u decided yet? I heard about AmarPC in kolkata for their unique prices. In fact, I heard that they started selling 10K PC long before the recent venture of HCL. You must be lucky to avail AmarPC. Best of Luck!

I believe that u havnt found any Dell model there. Dell dont allow anyone to show their models.  

cia


----------



## sniper (Aug 26, 2005)

Hi dudes,

i have a budget of 50k.
Plan to buy a lappy within 2-3 months.

Im a coll student.
Im an FPS arcade gamer, but willing to compromise.
I need a DVD writer. will make an external one. Pioneer+case, howzat?
Portability is not a big issue. its a small issue 

currently using IBM R51.
dunno, i can play Condition Zero on it and im happy  sortof.

so what are my options now? will be living in Cochin for the next 4 years. any duty free shops around the place? heard lot of gulf dumps in kerela?


----------



## pratikmohapatra (Aug 26, 2005)

*Hi...*

Hello people,
Hi there Sumitav actually i haven't yet decided which one to purchase. Basically just want to take my time since i will b investin a lot of money for that. N ways don't u worry a bit. If in future i purchase a Lappy u will b the first person to know.  
Well we hav another person who is havin the same problem as i had  So Sniper do not worry. Just read the conversation between Sumitav and me. Iam pretty suer u will hav a clear idea about the entire thing. 
Regardin your budget then u can go 4 IBM Thinkpad.
ThinkPad R50e, a "fully configured notebook" with "optimum" memory, hard disk capacity and cache, along with ready to use Windows operating system and a CDR-W/DVD optical drive. R50e notebook is equipped with Intel Celeron 1.4 GHz processor, Windows XP home operating System, CDR-W/DVD-ROM combo optical drive, 256 MB memory, 15-inch TFT screen, hard disk shock absorber, Thinklight (a work-in-the-dark option) and a carry case. The product is priced at Rs 43,990. 
If u r still havin problems                            *froogle.google.com/froogle?q=IBM+T...,GGLG:2005-33,GGLG:en&sa=N&tab=ff&oi=froogler

check out this link. and i hope u will hav a clear enough idea about it. 
Till then,
Bye
Pratik


----------



## Tech&ME (Aug 27, 2005)

Can anyone tell me about the TABLET PC, Which company offers them and where in India can I buy these from.


----------



## sumitava_b (Aug 30, 2005)

Tech&ME: I presume that u have some specific reason for going for tablet pc instead of a laptop. Because at any time a tablet pc is 25-35% costlier than the laptop (which is a costly affair by itself) version with same configs. Loose parts, unreliable features, and imperfect handwriting recognition will keep these pcs from overtaking the notebook. Even after that if u r going for it then u must have some thing special.  

OK, coming to point. In india, there are lots of models available in tablet pc. The most significants among them are Acer Travelmate C100/300 series, HP compaq TC1000 series, Toshiba Portege and satellite serie, Viewsonic V1100 series. Apart from them, other companies like fujitsu, LG, sharp, motion computing etc. are also coming up in the market. For the specific hardware config check this link,

*www.tabletpctalk.com/faqs/comparison/2004.php

Surely u will get names of some companies there which r not present in india. But if u r going to buy it from abroad then its relevant.


----------



## Tech&ME (Aug 31, 2005)

Well its sad to see that no one is interested in the future of computing? Huuuu... Why do I say that ?

I know this "Tablets" does nothing special, but ya you carry it around and work that the way it is. The same can also be used as an ordinary Laptop. 

Now the real deal is MONEY. Ya i did some research on the NET and found IBM is retailing it at a price tag of around rs 2 lakhs. I was too much interested in this machine, but know it seems i have to change my plans. 

Well If i purchase it from outside India, what price difference can i get in terms of discounts ?

Any idea as to which company retails it at the lowest price ?


----------



## sumitava_b (Aug 31, 2005)

Tech&ME, I never mentioned that I am not interested in this future of computing. What I tried to highlight that in the present situation of tablet pc it is really not that worth of the price quoted until and unless u r pasionate about them. In fact in my last mail I was wrong to say that tablet pc is 25-35% costlier than laptop. Actually after that I found the difference is much more. I feel that tablet pc is still in its nascent stage. It hasnt got the power to battle the laptop out given its not-so-rugged build and high price although the special features of a tablet pc are simply helpful. Surely it is the next revolution in the world of computing, but right now no need to spend 1.5-2 lacs for this product. 

Incidentally, I too felt interested in tablet, but settled for a lappie instead. Specially the scenario of tablet pc in india is very poor. U will rarely get a user of tablet pc here.

Coming to point, HP compaq comes in cheapest price range. Toshiba satellite is also comparable. Those u can get at around 1K$. check it in online stores. I found it strange to see that acer is pricing their tablet quite high when they r providing one of the cheapest laptop.  There are many sites dedicated for tablet pc only. There u will get many reviews too. I really found it difficult to find the indian price for them. U have to check for advertisements or call them directly.

cia
Sumit


----------



## Tech&ME (Aug 31, 2005)

Ya! you are right to some point. Actually I need a decent "device", Which will sit on my office (executive) table. And I want it to be little different from others and hence, the idea of this TABLET poped up.

Nevertheless, I have noted your suggestions. Am still hunting down to get a decent price tag for it. By the way which lappy do you have and please tell me its config and price that you bought it for.


----------



## sumitava_b (Sep 1, 2005)

I am having a Dell inspiron 6000 model with a lot of modifications on the default config. Recently I bought it and I am quite satisfied with it. Moreover it is really one hell of a eye-catching machine. With its arctic silver body combined with alpine white and black keys, it is cool to make others envy. I mean it!  

My system config is like,
System: Intel Pentium M Processor 730 (1.60 GHz/2MB Cache/533MHz FSB) 
Screen: 15.4" XGA widescreen LCD Panel 
GPU: 128MB ATI Mobility Radeon X300 Video Card 
Memory: 512MB DDR2 SDRAM (2 DIMMs) 533MHz 
HD: 80GB Hard Drive
Network Card: Integrated 10/100 Network Card and Modem 
Optical Drive: 8x CD/DVD Burner (DVD+/-RW) with double-layer writing capability(NEC) 
Battery: 9 cell high capacity lithium ion primary battery (*80Whr) 
Carry Case: Dell Deluxe leather Carrying Case 
O/S: Microsoft Windows XP Home Edition with SP2 
Wireless Card: Intel Pro/Wireless 2200 Internal Wireless (802.11 B/G, 54mbps) 
Bluetooth Module
Secure Digital Card Reader/Writer

It cost me around 79K after tax. The default config for this model comes at 58K.

cia
Sumit


----------



## Tech&ME (Sep 1, 2005)

ya seems to be a good choice. And thank you for the info.


----------



## a_medico (Sep 5, 2005)

hey guys....it was worth waiting...i was planning to buy a basic cheapest dell model available in india... then i decided to get it from US


*Model* - Dell Inspiron 700m

*Basic price in india* - Rs 65,000 (with taxes and all)

*Upgraded to config which i have right now* - Rs 85,000 to 1 lakh (plz correct me if i am wrong)

*I got it for* - Rs 47000 ( no hidden price ..thats flat rate...) oh did i say i got a printer free? but my frns dad who carried it dumped it there vonly !! anyway m more than happy with just my 700m .... its phenomenal !!! it has changed my life and its just been 2 days !! i have taken a post sale service risk tho !! thats subjective....

i've added the config to my signature..best part is the *12" screen/1 GB RAM/DVD Writer/8 Cell Battery*

a_medico


----------



## esumitkumar (Sep 19, 2005)

Can anyone tell me which is the cheapest and best lappi in India, UK and US ?

Thanks
Sumit


----------



## sumitava_b (Sep 20, 2005)

@esumitkumar: If u have gone through this entire thread, u can get some points about laptops. Please do specify ur particular requirements and budgets clearly. :roll:  :roll:  Nothing is best until and unless it meets ur requirements. Mention if there is anything special you need to be in ur lappie, like wi-fi or long battery life or monsterous speed.

Any way, an overall idea may be given. If u r going for cheapest lappie, Acer is the company. But remember, in cheap region (around 30-35K) u wont get centrino i.e. no wi-fi. U will get celeron, turion, sempron. If celeron is ok for u, the best bet is acer travelmate2355.

Acer TM 2355NLC: Mobile Intel Celeron-M Processor 360 @ 1.4GHz, 1MB L2 Cache, 400MHz FSB, 256MB DDR RAM, 40GB HDD, 24x CDRW+DVD Combo Drive, 15 inch TFT, LAN, 56K Fax/Modem, 3 USB Ports, Linux OS, 1 year standard ITW (including battery). (Additional Charges for Freight, handling and Carrybag for TM 2355NLC model applicable)
Price : Rs. 30999/-

For centrino platform, u have to go beyond 40K.    Then u can go for compaq, IBM or Dell too. 

cia
Sumit

PS: Post-service is a critical aspect for new lappie. So do check the local muggle   representative of the company u will be going for.


----------



## Rollercoaster (Sep 20, 2005)

people what abot  a table pc any recomendations price lower then 75K...

How is the one from acre?


----------



## sumitava_b (Sep 20, 2005)

See the discussion betwen Tech&ME and me in the previous page about tablet PC. If u need more info, post with details


----------



## esumitkumar (Sep 20, 2005)

> Acer TM 2355NLC: Mobile Intel Celeron-M Processor 360 @ 1.4GHz, 1MB L2 Cache, 400MHz FSB, 256MB DDR RAM, 40GB HDD, 24x CDRW+DVD Combo Drive, 15 inch TFT, LAN, 56K Fax/Modem, 3 USB Ports, Linux OS, 1 year standard ITW (including battery). (Additional Charges for Freight, handling and Carrybag for TM 2355NLC model applicable)
> Price : Rs. 30999/-



Thanks Sumitava.................. but Linux OS   a big NO NO........Can i have windows XP ?
Can I change this 24x CDRW+ DVD to DVD writer ?? 
Can I change RAM to 512 MB ?
and which latest games it can play ? Any idea 



> For centrino platform, u have to go beyond 40K



Can you please tell how much and what will be the specs say i spend upto 50K ? 



> So do check the local muggle Wink representative of the company u will be going for



Hahaha sure thing


----------



## magnet (Sep 20, 2005)

sumit..... if u want genuine copy of xp..then add 3k+.......else get linux installed one...and then 4mat and get your xp cd on it..and sav bucks.....


----------



## sumitava_b (Sep 20, 2005)

sumit, you are most welcome.

But I think u got my point. If u had mentioned early that u dont want linux, things would have been more effective from my side.

So approximately I can guess that u want a centrino-based lappie with pre-loaded windows. And u r gamer, right? But I fear that u wont get a decent dedicated grafix card in ur budget. Anyway, integrated GMA is not at all bad for all games except those hungry ones like Doom3, far cry, cronicle of riddick etc. I have seen people playing all sorts of graphix-loaded games with the integrated one, obviously at lower resolution. 

If u want DVD writer and 512 ram, my suggestion is that get a normal system which is coming at around 45K and ask the manufacturer to upgrade the optical drive and RAM. That way u will save some bucks bcoz lappie with DVD writer by default comes in high-budget range.

Keeping in mind ur gaming requirements, I would suggest Compaq Presario M2224AP.

*Compaq Presario M2224AP*: 
Processor: Intel Pentium-M 725A @ 1.6GHz 
Chipset: Intel 915 GM Chipset 
Operating System: Win XP Home 
Cache: 2MB L2 Cache 
Memory: 256MB DDR SDRAM 
Hard Disk Drive: 40GB HDD SATA 
Optical Drive: 24X CDRW-DVD Combo 
Display: Intel graphics media accelerator (GMA) 900 / Up to 64MB DVMT 3.0 
Video: 15" XGA TFT Display/ Brightview Displa 
Speakers: Altec Speakers / 6-in-1 Digital Media Reader 
Modem : 56K Modem 
Network Card: NIC, Integrated 802.11b/g Wireless LAN 
Others: Integrated Bluetooth,TouchPad / S-Video TV Out / IEEE 1394 
Battery (backup): 6-cell LiIon Battery 


It has got 15" screen, altec lansing speakerand Bluetooth at around 47K. May be, u can find even lower price bcoz in today's scenario, no price quoting is safe for more than one months!!    

cia 
Sumit


----------



## esumitkumar (Sep 20, 2005)

Thanksssssss Sumitava...........

But can u tell from where can i check the price + 

Does this lappi have slot for AGP 8x card ??

*Plus kya assembled lappi bhi banta hai NP, Delhi main ?? *


----------



## magnet (Sep 20, 2005)

sumita.... why is compaq so cheap comparing the amd turion..???its centrno na????also can u place a  pict of your system


----------



## sumitava_b (Sep 21, 2005)

@Magnet: A little correction needed, I am mentioning my name in my post. You can please check that. And I am confused about "pict of your system". I dont own that compaq one. In fact I am having a dell lappy. 

For the image of the compaq model, u can visit *www.notebookbazaar.com/details.asp?item=366

@esumit: For the latest price, the best u can do is to search for the number of ur nearest dealer and call them up bcoz even in site, they dont always mention the price and if it is mentioned there is no guarranty that it is the latest one.

For the AGP slot and all other bits n pieces, u can visit the HP site and see the things in details. Then u will have a clear idea of possible upgradations too.
*whp-sp-orig.extweb.hp.com/country/in/en/prodserv.html

esumit, my genuine suggestion is that never go for an assembled laptop. Laptop is not that much sturdy like a desktop. Due to its weak build and unprotected components like, keyboard, laptops are very much susceptible to damage and we need technical support for them. In branded lappy only, u will get a good support.

Lastly, the turion issue. With AMD's recent release of its Turion processor, Intel's mobile market faces its first real challenge since it introduced the Centrino platform. Based on AMD's powerful Athlon 64 line, the Turion 64 mobile processor claims to offer comparable battery life and even better performance than Intel's Pentium M champion. So definiely Intel is waging a price-war against Turion. Honestly speaking, turion is still a new baby in indian market. As far as my knowledge is concerned, till now, only Acer has launched a model based on turion64. I think it is aspire 5000. You can surely check that one for a test.

Hope this will help u both.

cia
Sumit


----------



## magnet (Sep 21, 2005)

yup also i hav heard amd comin up with ddr2 this jan 4 turion to improv batt life.....but i still hav doubt whether it offers wifi capabilities or not..can somone guide me with this???


----------



## esumitkumar (Sep 21, 2005)

> Anyway, integrated GMA is not at all bad for all games except those hungry ones like Doom3, far cry, cronicle of riddick etc. I have seen people playing all sorts of graphix-loaded games with the integrated one, obviously at lower resolution.



So 

1. can I play Prince of Persia : Sands of Time , 
    Resident Evil 4, Thief III  etc etc ?? 

2. This lappi has slot or not so that if i wanna buy AGP/PCi can i buy and insert in 915 GM motherboard

3. I checked notebook bazaar.com and found Compaq Presario M2201TU same with Compaq Presario M2224AP with only diff of linux....but in M2224AP , display is written Intel graphics media accelerator (GMA) 900 / Up to 64MB DVMT 3.0 while in Compaq Presario M2201TU it is only Intel graphics media accelerator (GMA) 900................??? So is it wise to buy that linux walla and install ur own copy of XP  that is saving 5000 bucks

Very much thanks for my so many qs answering !!


----------



## esumitkumar (Sep 22, 2005)

Hey...I found this lappi awesome plz comment

HP Compaq nx6125 AMD Turion 64 / 15 XGA TFT / 512MB RAM / 60GB HDD / DVD+/-RW / 802.11b/g / XP Pro / Notebook PC

*www.misco.co.uk/productinformation/~101892~/product.htm


----------



## merawalaid (Sep 25, 2005)

i want to buy a laptop with the following configuration within a price *range of Rs 50,000- Rs 60,000*.
so if you know of any good model by a good company (Acer/HP/etc) avialble IN INDIA plz respond

*Processor* : Intel pentium M 1.6 Ghz or more running at 533mhz fsb
*RAM* : 512mb or upgradeable to 512 mb RAM (will prefer DDR2@533mhz)
*Graphics card* :will settle for default intel IGP 900 but better if it is some thing more powerful
*Harddisk* : Minimum 40 Gb 
*Optical drive* : minimum DVD/CDRW combo 
*Display* : will prefer a wide screen display as it going to be my desktop replacement and , i will use it to watch movies and a few occisonal games.

Also i would like to know how does *Intel M 1.6ghz(533fsb)* compare with *AMD Turion 64 2800 *


Is there any site where i can get the prices of the HP note books.
i saw the link of www.notebookbazaar.com but it only lists the HP copmpaq presario models
i would like know the street prices of HP nx6130 etc


----------



## merawalaid (Sep 26, 2005)

i found one place for detailed HP laptop configurations
i mean *Really Detailed *

url:

```
*h18000.www1.hp.com/products/quickspecs/ProductBulletin.html
```

alas it has got no price list !


----------



## merawalaid (Sep 29, 2005)

All students out buying laptops, here is some great news.
Acer is giving Rs 2,000/- discount to students on these two models. 
Acer Aspire 5002 - Rs 48,500(pre discount)
Acer TravelMate 4152 - 48,000 (pre discount)

(The discount is being handeled by Acer and not the dealers so , u'll have to pay full price and then send ur discount request with proper id and papers to acer , which will then refund ur Rs 2,000)


and also one neat trick, usually the sales tax in most states is around 4.2% of the list price.
It seems you can beat that by paying acer direct (not via some dealer) by a credit card , in this case sales tax is only 1.2% , so a cool 3% off. for a laptop of Rs 50,000 u save Rs 1,500. 

and also look out, Acer charges Rs 2,500 extra from the list price for carrybag, fright and handeling wich is NOT OPTIONAL.

both laptops have only 256mb ram so u have to sell out additional Rs 3000 (fr DDR) or Rs 3,900 (fr DDR2) to upgrade it to 512mb.


----------



## rollcage (Oct 2, 2005)

Hi Guys..

This going to be the second laptop for my friend
He already has Sony Viao,

1.7Gz wi-fi, Dvd-writer, has almost everything but its not a widescreen one
So, reply accordingly

Which one

Dell
Compaq
HP
IBM

-->Have to take a cheaper one .. to be used by him and
majorly by others .. who dont use computer at all.

-->I mean ..The requirement is not for gaming and programming
Just a simple Laptop for marketing use & data transfer

Whats your take on those sub 30K lapies

There has been a advertisement from compaq for the same

I have IBM THINKPAD R51 centrino 1.5Gz Laptop
I have the idea about the centrino lapies, but not
of the cheaper Celron or Amd based

I am not following the market currently,
So plz help
budget is minimum since its a second laptop(around 30k)
The point he is mentioning is a cheaper & sturdy laptop

Plz. reply fast
Have to take in few days only!


----------



## mukul (Oct 6, 2005)

guys's i m in iitR
i m looking for a notebook with min of following configs:

processor>=740 centrino m
512 mb ddrII (533 mhz)
60 gb hdd
dvd writer
atmost a 15'' screen(14.1'' will do!!!  )
bluetooth module
Intel Pro/Wireless 2200 Internal Wireless (802.11 B/G, 54mbps) 
Digital Card Reader/Writer 
Intel graphics media accelerator (GMA) 900 / Up to 128MB DVMT 3.0

without a operating system will do as i already have legal xp pro
don't need any softwares too

and services n support for atleast a yr

budget::: <=70k


----------



## AGENT_SMITH (Oct 7, 2005)

Dell Inspiron 6000
it costs 53000 + 3000 to upgrade to 60GB HD
and DVD Writer


*www1.ap.dell.com/content/products/features.aspx/featured_notebook4?c=in&l=en&s=bsd


----------



## sumitava_b (Oct 7, 2005)

@agent_smith: Buddy, There are have some gap in ur info. For inspi6000, there r two submodels, one with the configuration as given, and other one with an upgradation of ATI Radeon X300 card and DVD writer with dual layer capacity. You cant mix them up. Like in the 53K model, u cant upgrade to DVD writer. The second submodel comes at around 64K. See my previous mails for details.

As far mukul's req, I think this model needs more upgrades, like processor, ram, bluetooth. And moreover there is no digital card reader mentioned in the brochure (Although a SD card reader came with my system). So after all the upgradation, I think the price will cross his budget. But if he can negotiate with either his parents or his req. then inspi6000 is the best option, in my opinion. 

And Mukul, one advice from my side, r u sure to keep such a feature-heavy and costly laptop in your hostel in Roorkee?  You are in fourth year, right? you can buy a above-average-but-not-so-high-end laptop and do away with it after one year when u would have joined a company or an institute. The basic model of inspi6000 is good enough for the life of roorkee. This is only my opinion. You can very well go ahead with your plan. NO hard feeling......... 

ciao 
Sumit


----------



## khemkarahul (Oct 9, 2005)

Hi!!..I'm plannin to buy a future proof laptop that wud keep me happy for atleast 5 years..I've seen the Acer Farrari 4000 Series of laptops..I liked the configuration only drawback is it's quite heavy....Can anybody sugest me a laptop which has a gud configuration and which is also not very heavy to the pocket...


----------



## rollcage (Oct 9, 2005)

First of all the laptops cant be fututre proof for 5 years .. 
It can be for 3 years

IBM now LENOVO THINKPAD R51 Series will serve your purpose..


----------



## vignesh (Oct 25, 2005)

Which is the basic laptop and how much does it cost.I saw one in ACI about 27000 buck?Any lower.


----------



## rollcage (Oct 25, 2005)

Compaq has few laptops .. in below 30k category but you cant get much features with that .. if its a Celron .. it would be slow .. but they do have a laptop with AMD-Sempron processor with multimedia features around 26K.


----------



## cvvikram (Oct 26, 2005)

Try for Acer basic laptops which starts from 29k/ has good features etc..


----------



## vignesh (Oct 28, 2005)

Thanks guys...


----------



## Aniruddh (Nov 4, 2005)

hi frenz,i wanna laptop for spme college work,GAMING,movies,music etc etc...and my BUDGET IS 70K MAX.here is the minimum requirments:-

1.intel centrino with min of 1.6GHz with 533MHz FSB and 2MB L2Cache not 400MHz FSB.
2.915 chipset
3.minimum of 512 RAM.
4.decent grapix card not dat onboard one as i'll b playing games.
5.40GB of HDD minimum more will b fantastic,if its 5400RPM den it will b gr8.
6.decent quality speakers.
7.decent battery backup.
8.14.1 or above screen with widescreen.15,15.4 is prefered.
9.COMBO drive.
10.Bluetooth is needed if its der den fine else i'll buy one will hardly cost me around 1k.
 wont b buyin DELL,so plz temme any other companies LAPPY.

 does any model from HP,COMPAQ has this kinda config widin 70k?
 plz guyz help me out.
 THANX IN ADVANCE.


----------



## rollcage (Nov 4, 2005)

1. you can get 1.8 centrino

2. you are a AMD freek like .. me So why dont you try Athlon64 ..


----------



## Aniruddh (Nov 4, 2005)

@rollcage pal i wont mind Athlon or turion64 if i'll get a config like Acer FERRARI for 70k.i m really a big fan of AMD.i hav used XP2000+ and now using AMD64 3000+(939) and i m LOVING it and between these 2 i used P4 3GHz and i was so p*ssed off and i really started hating intel.but wen it comes to laptop then centrino is a clear winner by every aspect.centrino runs cooler and is less power hungry so 1st priority centrino.

come on frenz help me out,need ur suggestions, it mite make hell of a diff and i want it soon bcoz i'll b buyin a nu lappy soon.


----------



## rollcage (Nov 5, 2005)

@Aniruddh

I am too using amd .. infact one of the first ones here .. using amd for 6th year now
Acer FERRARI would gr8 but wouldnt come for 70k.. 
I have both .. the centrino n desktop athlon64

Let me hav a look . then i tell you


----------



## Yamaraj (Nov 5, 2005)

Aniruddh said:
			
		

> hi frenz,i wanna laptop for spme college work,GAMING,movies,music etc etc...and my BUDGET IS 70K MAX.here is the minimum requirments:-
> 
> 1.intel centrino with min of 1.6GHz with 533MHz FSB and 2MB L2Cache not 400MHz FSB.
> 2.915 chipset
> ...



I suggest you take a look at ThinkPad R52 series. They're quite sturdy, well
made and feature packed too. The only gripe is that they don't come with
a dedicated graphics card.

LG LW60 Express seems to be what you're looking for. Follow this link:
*www.lgezbuy.com/productdisplay.aspx?mapid=1188&modno=LW60&region=28&pid=1189&catid=68
Although it's listed for 72,300/- on that site, you can get it for less than
65,000/- from most dealers.


----------



## infra_red_dude (Nov 6, 2005)

R52 is a good choice. comes wid almost all the features except a dedicated graphics card. but if u can live wid it, its the best value for money.

tho lenovo laptops never looked good, they are good value for money.


----------



## Aniruddh (Nov 6, 2005)

@Yamaraj pal i dun wanna go for a brand like LG,SAMSUNG,specially LG if i wont hav a betta option den i mite go for SAMSUNG but no way LG its all cr*p as far as i kno.still thanx a lot for ur suggestion.any other option?

 @infra_red_dude i totally agree with u dat IBM is one of the best company wen comes to laptop at the same time der built quality is juz awesome but i wanna lappy wid dedicated grapix card and it has juz 256ram,40GB HDD 4200,no widescreen and as it dun hav a external gpu so i dun think i m gonna go for dat still thanx for the suggestion.any other gud lappy wid dedicated card?

 does any one here hav any idea bout the price and performance of HP NC8230 series and NC6230 series?they seems to me a powerful lappy wid gud config and at the same time they hav a dedicated grapix card.


----------



## rollcage (Nov 7, 2005)

@Aniruddh

I may not be able to reply a few days.. just tellin you in short

1st IBM is gr8 no doubt on that .. excellent business laptop .. R52 is good
 1.7Gz Centrino is standard
 _ask them which is the highest speed they can offer in it .._
(i know its lenovo now .. )

2ndly My frd took a Compaq laptop in Navratras, .. dont know the model no .. but its celron n a widescreen one. costs around 30k ... but he added a few stuff So, he paid around 37k

What I want to tell you is ... try for a Wide-Screen laptop .. they are Hot these days ..

3rd Amd are also good but Centrino is certainly popular for cool runnning


----------



## Aniruddh (Nov 7, 2005)

Well guyz i m not getting a gud laptop wid dedicated grapix ,except for ACER 4601WLMi with X700 but dont wanna go for ACER.so now i hav decided to go for a COMPAQ V4118AP with the following config:-

 1-Intel centrino 740(1.73GHz) 2MB L2Cache,533MHz FSB
 2-60GB (5400RPM) HDD
 3-256*2 RAM
 4-15.4 Widescreen TFT 1280X800 WXGA screen
 5-INTEL Graphics 900
 6-8x DVD-RW double layer(8.5GB)
 7-Windows HOME SP2
 8-56k modem,4 USB 2.0,integrated BLUETOOTH,802.11 b/g,intel Pro/wireless 2200BG,altec lansing speakers.2.9 kg weight.

 this will come around 60k including all taxes and a 256 ram as it has 256 by default.
 so wat u guyz say bout this compaq lappy?shud i go for it or there is a betta option then dis?
 by the way wats the config of IBM R52 and how much it is gonna cost?


----------



## Yamaraj (Nov 8, 2005)

Compaq V4118AP doesn't have dedicated graphics. It's definitely a good machine, but not
in the same league as IBM/Lenovo or Fujitsu. I suggest  you at least visit an LG dealer for the LW60.
LG laptops are not bad in quality and the price/performance ratio is too good to resist, IMHO.
If you can live without dedicated graphics, ThinkPad R52 is the best choice.

ThinkPad R52 (1860A35)
-------------------------------------------
Â·IntelÂ® Centrinoâ„¢ Mobile Technology
  -IntelÂ® PentiumÂ® M Processor 750
 (1.86GHz, 2MB L2 Cache)
  -IntelÂ® PRO/Wireless Network
  -Connection 802.11b/g
Â·MicrosoftÂ® WindowsÂ® XP Professional
Â·IntelÂ® 915 GM Chipset
Â·256 MB PC2 4200 DDR2 533MHz SDRAM
Â·60GB HDD with Shock Absorber & Active Protection System
Â·DVD-CD/RW Combo Drive
Â·IntelÂ® Graphics Media Accelerator 900
Â·One Express Card slot
Â·Embedded Security Subsystem
Â·Bluetooth
Â·Modem, Gigabit Ethernet
Â·UltraNAV (TouchPad + TrackPoint)
Â·38.1 cms (15 inches) TFT monitor
Â·3-year customer carry-in global warranty

It will cost you around 65000/-

ThinkPad R52 (1860A33)
-------------------------------------------
Â·IntelÂ® Centrinoâ„¢ Mobile Technology
  -IntelÂ® PentiumÂ® M Processor 750
 (1.86GHz, 2MB L2 Cache)
  -IntelÂ® PRO/Wireless Network
  -Connection 802.11b/g
Â·MicrosoftÂ® WindowsÂ® XP Professional
Â·IntelÂ® 915 GM Chipset
Â·256MB PC2 4200 DDR2 533MHz SDRAM
Â·80GB HDD with Shock Absorber & Active Protection System
Â·DVD-CD/RW Combo Drive
Â·IntelÂ® Graphics Media Accelerator 900
Â·One Express Card slot
Â·Embedded Security Subsystem
Â·Bluetooth
Â·Modem, Gigabit Ethernet
Â·Integrated Fingerprint Authenticator
Â·UltraNAV (TouchPad + TrackPoint)
Â·38.1 cms (15 inches) TFT monitor
Â·3-year customer carry-in global warranty

This comes for 68000/- to 70000/-.

I consider these two models best in ThinkPad R52 series.


----------



## HellGuardian (Nov 9, 2005)

can any1 plz tell me the price of laptop components, like 256 mb or 512 mb ram, a gfx card like 6200go or x300 or x600 mobility and so on...


----------



## diabolic_saint (Nov 9, 2005)

hi buddies please help me out choosing the right laptop my budget is 50000-55000 tell me which is the best value for money,i hav 4 options they are:-

 ACER TravelMate 4021 NWLCi
1.intel centrino M725(1.6GHz,2MB cache,400MHz fsb)
2.intel 915GM chipset
3.256MB DDR2 533MHz ram
4.60GB ATA 100 HDD
5.15.4 WXGA with 1280X800 screen
6.DVD/CDRW Combo drive
7.3USB 2.0ports,Ext VGA port,modem,lan,wi fi
8.Linux
   45000/- including all taxes

 COMPAQ M2201TU
1.intel centrino 725a(1.6GHz),2MB cache,400MHz fsb
2.256MB DDR 333MHz ram
3.intel 915GM chipset
4.40GB sata HDD
5.15'' TFT 1024X768 XGA screen
6.Altec lansing speakers 2watts RMS
7.CD-RW/DVD Combo drive
8.3 usb 2.0 ports,modem,1 IEEE 1394 port,
9.Linux
   49000/- including all taxes

 COMPAQ 2224AP
1.intel centrino 725a(1.6GHz),2MB cache,400MHz fsb
2.256MB DDR 333MHz ram
3.intel 915GM chipset
4.40GB sata HDD
5.15'' TFT 1024X768 XGA screen
6.Altec lansing speakers 2watts RMS
7.CD-RW/DVD Combo drive
8.3 usb 2.0 ports,modem,1 IEEE 1394 port,802.11b/g,bluetooth.
9.Windows XP Home SP2a
   53000/- including all taxes

 Compaq V4118AP
1.intel centrino M740(1.73GHz),2mb cache,533MHz fsb
2.60GB ultra ATA
3.256MB DDR 333MHz ram
4.15.4 widescreen TFT 1280X800 WXGA,brightview screen
5.intel 915 chipset
6.Altec lansing speakers 2watts RMS
7.8X DOUBLE Layer(8.5GB) DVD-RW
8.3 usb 2.0 ports,modem,1 IEEE 1394 port,802.11b/g,bluetooth,intel Pro/wireless 2200BG Network.
9.Windows XP Home SP2a
   57200/- including all taxes

 my basic requirment are some office use,music,movies,games,mobility.and which of these hav the best battery backup?
 please friends help me on this i am very much confused.any other suggestion will be fantastic.suggest the best from above or from your side as soon as you can because day after tomorow i mite buy one.thanks


----------



## Yamaraj (Nov 9, 2005)

If gaming is on your list, go for LG LW60 Express. It has ATI X700
graphics card, as opposed to the underpowered onboard Intel chips
found on most laptops, including the ones you've listed here.

Go ThinkPad for quality, service and longetivity.


----------



## diabolic_saint (Nov 10, 2005)

i have asked for the price of most of the IBM laptop but they all are above 55000 and as i said my budget is 50000-55000 at maximum so its out of my reach if there is any ibm laptop within 50000 then plz tell me the model number and with its configuration.same is the case with LG its above 60000 so just cant buy that.
 by the way which you think is the best out of those 4 laptop about which i wrote in my last post.
 do tell me about ur own suggestion which is not included in my list but please at the same time everyone do tell me which one is the best according to u people which is in my list.
 thanks


----------



## goobimama (Nov 10, 2005)

All I can say is stay away from Compaq as they are very low quality. Even that iBall one is horrible in quality. Wont last you more than 2 years. 

IBM has a laptop for 45k or something...(or was it 35k?). By IBM, you mean, Lenovo ThinkPad right?

Also, have you given any thought for the apple iBook? the 12 inch one costs 60k...But I got a 14 inch for the same price, it was on offer.


----------



## Aniruddh (Nov 10, 2005)

well eva i m buying a nu lappy,earlier it was decided that i'll buy it on 10 nov dat means today but still cant decide,but all the lappy which was on my list r available so the time i decide i'll get it widin 2-3 hours.
eva i gave a serious thought on COMPAQ4118AP but as few r sayin dat now a dayz compaq's quality isnt that gud so i m in a bit confused so  takin more time to decide.
 as far as VFM is concerned ACER4021 look the best as far as i can c but der is a big question mark wen it comes to acer bout its quality,performce,after sales service,battery backup,and all the hardware used.so eva i really wanna know howz dis ACER brand???and this particular model has juz got 4cells so i guess der wont b much of a battery backup,may b for an hour or 2 at MAX.
 IBM was really gud that i kno untill a chinese company(lenovo) takeover,rite now i dunno if the quality,performance and fit and finish is same.

 well guyz i dont have much idea bout laptops so if i wrote sumthin wrong then plz forgive me.
 and yea plz help me too as even i wanna decent lappy and i m not able to decide need ur suggestions urgently.thanx


----------



## esumitkumar (Nov 11, 2005)

Plz ans my queries:

1. Does Turion , Semperon and Celeron doesnt support wi fi ?

2. Whats the minimum price of wi fi laptop ?

TIA
Sumit


----------



## Sourabh (Nov 11, 2005)

Notebook with any of those can support wifi. Its just that Intel for its mobile solutions chosed to promote Centrino platform with Pentium M processors and Wi-fi. May be thats why you feel that these processors wont be supporting wi-fi.

All notebooks with Pentium M processors would have wi-fi. Moreover, even if you dont have wifi, you can add a PCMCIA wifi card to any notebook and get the work done.

TIA?


----------



## nphanindra (Nov 17, 2005)

Aniruddh said:
			
		

> well eva i m buying a nu lappy,earlier it was decided that i'll buy it on 10 nov dat means today but still cant decide,but all the lappy which was on my list r available so the time i decide i'll get it widin 2-3 hours.
> eva i gave a serious thought on COMPAQ4118AP but as few r sayin dat now a dayz compaq's quality isnt that gud so i m in a bit confused so  takin more time to decide.
> IBM was really gud that i kno untill a chinese company(lenovo) takeover,rite now i dunno if the quality,performance and fit and finish is same.
> 
> and yea plz help me too as even i wanna decent lappy and i m not able to decide need ur suggestions urgently.thanx



I bought (for my sis) a Compaq Presario V2356AP (EH101PA) in Visakhapatnam costing 47k with Sony Mouse......can hav a look frm here
*h50025.www5.hp.com/hpcom/in_en/11_29_64_2892_EH101PA.html

It was a decent one and better than THINKPAD in many aspects like weight, widescreen, bluetooth etc......that was my impression :roll: 
Battery ran for 4:20Hrs after being charged full.

ask me if want more info
~cheers


----------



## infra_red_dude (Nov 17, 2005)

4:20 hours?? wow!!! thats a  hell lot of backup!! me has a p4 2.8ghz, 15.1" xga and normal stuff and my battery backup has been never more than 1.5 hours!!!!


----------



## Aniruddh (Nov 18, 2005)

4:20 hour of battery backup?huh thats awesome.by the way for how much did u get tht laptop?and can u give the detailed configuration plzzz.


----------



## nphanindra (Nov 18, 2005)

infra_red_dude said:
			
		

> 4:20 hours?? wow!!! thats a  hell lot of backup!! me has a p4 2.8ghz, 15.1" xga and normal stuff and my battery backup has been never more than 1.5 hours!!!!


P 4 sucks..... almost outdated......use Pentium or AMD turion mobile tech for notebooks.



			
				Aniruddh said:
			
		

> 4:20 hour of battery backup?huh thats awesome.by the way for how much did u get tht laptop?and can u give the detailed configuration plzzz.


dude see the link for detailed config.....ya it was 4hr20mins while running M$powerpoint and winamp. Lappyz cost was 47900 precisely


----------



## infra_red_dude (Nov 18, 2005)

nah dude, P4 doesn't suck...it may be a battery hogger but the performace i get...me pretty satisfied...gives me an overall FSB of 533mhz.


----------



## nphanindra (Nov 18, 2005)

infra_red_dude said:
			
		

> nah dude, P4 doesn't suck...it may be a battery hogger but the performace i get...me pretty satisfied...gives me an overall FSB of 533mhz.



Good for you......if u want performance better get a top-end desktop for the same price instead of a lappy. 
Donno the weight of ur lappy, but it shudnt be a burden to carry


----------



## goobimama (Nov 24, 2005)

I got 5 hours and 38 minutes on my iBook G4...During which I played a DVD and also worked on Apple iWorkages....


----------



## AGENT_SMITH (Nov 28, 2005)

Lappy prices in Mumbai
www.braintoneinfo.com


----------



## gdatuk (Nov 29, 2005)

guys i have a advent laptop which i got from uk. 
its a Pentium M processor 1.6gig
15 inch
256 ddr
60 gigi hdd
dvd rw
wifi....usb..ieee...ir...and many such regular featuers
i have attacehd usb mouse and keyboard at my home for comfort

now..i use to play winamp in it for hours
and sometimes even watch movies
but for otherwise i work in my lappie from morn 9 to night 9
it is on for almost 15 hours a day
 will it affect my hard disk?
or if i play from dvd mp3..will if affect the life of dvd drive..??

i regularly discharge and recharge


----------



## super_ferrari (Dec 6, 2005)

I have a budget of around 60,000 so plz recommend a good laptop and I am going to purchase it in Pune. Preferrably Acer.

I am considering this one:

Acer  TM4601 NWLCi

ntel Â® CentrinoÂ® 1.60
256 MB DDR Ram
60 GB Hard Disk
15.4â€? TFT
Ati Radeon Graphic card 64 MB
DVD Multi Burner
Lan + Modem
Wi-Fi
Infra Red /BlueTooth
Os Linux
Stereo Speakers
1 Yr Warranty
Weight 2.7 kg
Battery : 2.5 Hrs

or what about this:

Dell Inspiron 6000 

Intel CentrinoÂ® M 1.6
512 MB DDR2 SDRam
60 GB Hard Disk
15.4" SXGA
Ati Radeon 64 mb Graphic Card
DVD Writer
Wi-Fi & Bluetooth
Win XP Home
1 yr Warranty
Weight : 2.36 kg
Battery : 3.0 Hrs

thank you

Regards.


----------



## goobimama (Dec 7, 2005)

@gatuk: the pentium M laptops are very efficient at controlling heat and other such issues related to leaving the laptop on for long hours. Also, the batteries are not affected by frequent discharging and recharging.

Many vendors recommend that you turn off your laptop only if for long hours. otherwise, sleep mode is the best.

If you are worried about dvd drive life, then use a software which copies files to your hdd and then reads them (there are some which do this in real time, I don't know the name).


----------



## goobimama (Dec 7, 2005)

@super: don't go in for the acer. The dell is a much superior brand when it comes to laptops. The build quality is not so good of the acer (at least the one I saw).

before i get flamed, sorry for the double post.


----------



## sumitava_b (Dec 7, 2005)

super_ferrari said:
			
		

> Dell Inspiron 6000
> 
> Intel CentrinoÂ® M 1.6
> 512 MB DDR2 SDRam
> ...



@super_ferrari: I doubt that the above config u will get at 60K. The default config of Inspi6000 is having far less features that u have mentioned and it is already tagged at 53K which is before VAT. After adding VAT and delivery charges it will cross 55K. 

And here u r asking for an extra graphic card, DVD writer and bluetoth, at least. Personally I owned a inspi6000 too and it has a slightly better config than urs. Apart from urs, I got 80 GB HDD, 128 MB graphics card, leather bag etc. It cost me around 80K including all four months back. Things have changed a lot after that. But no so to touch 60K, I think. Just check ur source.  

Anyway, for suggestion, inspi6000 is the best deal that u can get at not-so-high budget. I am very happy with its built and performance. And believe me its look will make others envy


----------



## super_ferrari (Dec 7, 2005)

this is my source. Since i will buy it in Pune it will be slightly less than mumbai price.

*www.braintoneinfo.com/dell.html

 Is there any other good laptop around 60K u know about.

anyways thanks for the input.

Regards.


----------



## sumitava_b (Dec 7, 2005)

@super_ferrari: I doubt about the reliability of the info provided on that site. First thing, Dell sells through direct selling. No dealer or thirs party can not quote their price, particularly for the upgradations on the basic model which they mention only in the quotation. And I dont think that site has any kinda link with Dell. 

Secondly, there are serious flaws in the informations on the very page that u have posted. There is no model called Inspiron510 and Inspiron 700M. Indeed, there is a model called Inspi710M which does not match with the details given for 700M. It is showing the price of Inspi9300 comparable with others. That is hilarious!!     :roll:  Why anyone then won't go for it when it is giving a dream config?? Its basic price before VAT quoted by Dell is 75K. Visit *www1.ap.dell.com/content/products/features.aspx/featured_notebook5?c=in&l=en&s=bsd

And among other flaws, the most amazing is that that site is mentioning DVD writer with every system except 9300. In fact, it is other way around if you consider the basic config. So my earnest request is that please refrain from using that site, at least for Dell sonfig. I havnt checked for other brands. If you need to know about Dell models visit their site and ask for a quotation. 

Adios
Sumit


----------



## anku207 (Jan 3, 2006)

*oops!*

Hi, 
                i hope you guys can help me out. i am looking for a low
priced, value for money laptop. i need it for
presentations and research. i have to go through
multimedia cds and have access to the net daily, if
not constantly. compatibility and connectivity ( net,
MFD printers, projectors, old n near future computers
etc) is important than anything else but the one thing
i need the most from the laptop is reliability. 
        my budget is only 35 thousand rupees. i was
thinking of a well cooled laptop with a decent DDR2
memory and shock resistant SATA2 HDD with RAID and
good data buffer, and USB 2.0 and IEEE1394. but i
can't find an address for an authorised dealer in
bangalore (wholesale distributor?) with whom i can get
the best bargain. 
        my plan is to buy a wireless network combo
card adapter and a laptop cooler seperately. i would
be greatful for your advice.               
                    Thanks


----------



## invisiblerohit (Jan 6, 2006)

*Apple lappy*

hi people,

i went through most of the posts, basically to check if there is anything about apple laptops. But i cud find none.

The reason being that I am buying an apple ibook g4 12.1". Cud any1 tell me any demerits of the same(if any).

the only one i cud c ffrom my point of view is that its just that its 12.1"(but that y v call them laptops)

thanx 'n' regards,


----------



## Siriusblack (Jan 7, 2006)

hi, i'm from MIT manipal . I'm deperately looking for a lappy around Rs.50000 which would be used extensively on gaming. Can u suggest any . Also can u tell if it will run the new games as FEAR and Quake4 ??
and what is actually INTEL GMA 900. Is it Directx 9.0c compliant. Come on Guys. Pls Help!!!!!!!


----------



## plasmafire (Feb 14, 2006)

Hi guys.. i want to buy a lappy that weighs abt 1.5-1.8 kg, uses centrino,has a DVD burner and looks sexy. 
budget abt 50k(will do?)..
can u guys suggest a few models? not acer plz


----------



## esumitkumar (Feb 15, 2006)

How about Dell 630m plasmafire...check the Dell India Site It costs about 45800


----------



## plasmafire (Feb 16, 2006)

but the 630M chassis alone is 2.4 kg .. i dont need the 13.1 normal screen too.. a 12 widescreen is enuff for me..
the price comes to 

N540215 - Dell Inspiron(TM) 630M Intel(R) Pentium(R)M 735/750 Notebook 
   1   49,840.00   49,840.00  

but i dont need bloody windows on my lappy..grrr


----------



## dragonlord (Feb 23, 2006)

*lappie for vista*

Hi folks,
I'm planning to go in for a lappy in a month and just started searching today.
Here's my requirements.

1. Vista Compatibility(Support for WDDM).
2. 512MB Ram(upgradeable)
3. Briteview / Ultrasharp or whatever they call the BETTER screens (size no
matter)
4. Budget Approx 50k.

Maybe the cheap lappies with a GFX card (bare minimum to support vista).


Pointers plz guys.........  :roll:


----------



## merawalaid (Mar 2, 2006)

dragonlord, 
I don't think u'll find a notebooks with a good graphics card eg (ATI Radeon/ GeForce Go) in a budget around 50k IN INDIA. Especially not with new processors like Centrino dual core.
if your budget is about 60-65K, and then you may have a few choices.
You could try this one
Acer TM4602 NWLCi	
Intel Centrino 1.73 Ghz,	256 MB DDR Ram,	60 GB Hard Disk,15.4" TFT,Ati Radeon Graphic card 64 MB
DVD Writer ,Lan + Modem etc
 cost Rs 53,000
upgurade to 512MB ram +4500	
+ tax+handelling +carry bag etc.
Total : Aprox 60K
info:*www.braintoneinfo.com/acer.html


----------



## merawalaid (Mar 13, 2006)

Has anyone bought a DELL laptop in india from the site www.dell.co.in ?
What are the hidden cost/taxes etc. Do they accept online payment from ICICI bank?


----------



## esumitkumar (Mar 13, 2006)

Hi Can any one tell me lappy with this combination :
Intel 945 GM chipset + A good deecnt grafix card

I was seeing Dell HK site It has Intel 945 + Nvidia Geforce GO 7800 256 MB Price : 15134 HK $ 
but it is too high acc to my budget... can somebody suggest Intel 945 GM chipset + A good deecnt grafix card

Thanks


----------



## naveenpoddar (Mar 14, 2006)

I am planning to buy a lappy around 60k

I found numerous models from IBM DeLL and HP which suits my needs 

I just want to ask a question about the *proccessor* .

With this budget i am able to get 

 Firstly *Intel Centrino 750* ie Pentium (M) 1.83 Mhz (533 Mhz) which is the most common processor that is available with all the leading brands

 Secondly i came across *AMD Turion 1.6 GHz* which i found available with  HP notebook

Finally the latest & most powerful processor  
*Intel Centrino Duo 1.6 Ghz (677 Mhz)*

But the think is that the CPU speed is varying in all these type of processor.  better the processor lesser CPU Speed but higher BUS Speed

Please tell me what do you consider the best among them and why.


----------



## knight_ad (Mar 15, 2006)

hey guys im plannin on getting a laptop 4 myself i dont have a gr8 budget its around 35k my requirements aren't for gaming they r for office apps and a bit of multimedia fun , so which laptop would u guys recommend? also would there be a major diff in the performance in a celeron 370(I.6 G) mobile processor if i upgrade the ram to say 512 or 1g ? will the performance be comparative to a centrino processor with about 256 of ram.....


----------



## krish (Mar 22, 2006)

Hi,

Which of these two will you recommend:

Acer Aspire 3003NWLMi
AMD Sempron 3000+ Processor (1.8GHz) / 256 MB DDR333 RAM / 60 GB / DVD Dual drive/ 15.4" WXGA CrystalBrite TFT screen w/ 1280 x 800 resolution / LAN / 56K Fax/Modem/ 802.11b/g wireless LAN/ 8-cell Battery/ 3 USB Ports/Linux/ 1 year standard ITW (incl. Battery)

*www.acer.co.in/products/notebooks/aspire3003.html

OR

Compaq Presario M2512 AU
AMD SEMPRON 3000+ @ 1.8GHz / ATI Radeon XPRESS 200 Chipset / 256MB DDR SDRAM / 40GB HDD Ultra DMA / 24X CDRW-DVD Combo Drive / 15" XGA TFT Display / ATI RADEON XPRESS 200M PCI Express Graphics / Up to 64MB Shared Memory / Altec Lansing Stereo Speakers / 56K Modem / NIC / Integrated Wireless LAN 802.11 b/g /  LiIon Battery / TouchPad / S-Video TV Out / 2 USB 2.0 / FreeDOS

*cgi.ebay.in/Rs-34990-ONLY-FOR-COMP...6861148834QQcategoryZ3711QQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem
(Use the above link only for specifications, can't get it on compaq website)

And remember there is a big difference in their chipsets. Acer has got SIS whereas Compaq got ATI.

Please revert soon. Thanks.

Krish


----------



## krish (Mar 23, 2006)

Anybody.......??????


----------



## esumitkumar (Mar 24, 2006)

Whats ur budget and requirement ? Like I will use my lappi for gaming and multimedia so grafix card is a must for me....

Tell ur budget and use of lappi then i will look for it..

In above choices I would select Compaq obviously because of ATI


----------



## krish (Mar 24, 2006)

See right now, price budget is a big consideration. So I want to get the best available in a budget of 35-40 K.

Mine will be used for gaming, applications like Oracle etc, and for the entertainment purpose. I know that for gaming, this is very less budget but can't help it. That's why I wan't the best in this budget.

Compaq appeals more to me too. But will storage be a constarint? As ACER has got DVD writer + 60 GB HDD and compared to compaq which got Combo + 40 GB......

What say esumitkumar ??


----------



## mervyn (May 8, 2006)

hi guys, im new  to this forum and i will b in india only till the 12 th may.i have just boughta sony vaio and i wanna sell my compaq v2306 ap It has an intel centrino, with 60GB hdd and a optical DVD WRITER.
the detiled specs are such:
intel centrino 740 
Windows XP Home 
512MB (1 x 512MB) DDR SDRAM 
60GB HDD 
Dual Layer DVD?RW/?R with Sonic software loaded. 
Intel? Graphics Media Accelerator 900 
High speed 56K modem 
Integrated 10/100 LAN Ethernet, Intel? Pro/Wireless 2200 802.11b/g integrated wireless LAN 
6-cell Lithium-Ion battery 
14" colour TFT WXGA High-definition BrightView 15:9 Widescreen 
(1) 6-in-1 Digital Media Reader slot, (1) IEEE 1394 port, (1) S-video port, (1) VGA port, (1) Port Replicator connector, (1) Headphone, (1) External Microphone, (1) AC power connector, (1) RJ-11, (1) RJ-45, (3) USB 2.0 ports 
(1) Type I/II PC Card Slot with support for 16-bit PCMCIA and 32-bit Cardbus 
Altec Lansing branded speakers, AC97 audio 
With I TUNES , MS OFFICE 

Available in Mumbai 
call 9969312870  only till 12 th may06.


----------



## grinning_devil (May 14, 2006)

wud have loved to look @ ur lappy and give u the best price for it...been looking for one for a long time..bt iam in delhi...!!

someone pls suggest a good lappy in 40k range...!! no gaming nd all..my desktop is sufficient for that..ofice applications and entertainment..


----------



## Mangal Pandey (May 19, 2006)

hi guys
need ur expert views.
planning to buy a Acer Laptop Model Aspire 3003NWLMi
confign as below
Mobile AMD Sempron 3000+ (1.8 GHz with AMD Hyper Transport Tech.)
SiSM760GX chipset
802.11 b/g wireless LAN
256 MB DDR333 RAM
60 GB ATA 100
39.1 cm TFT 1280 x 800
DVD Dual layer drive
56K modem
2.25 hrs battery
3 USB ports
all for 38000/- here in raipur 0 % intrest 
is it worth it?


----------



## Akshay (May 20, 2006)

Acer laptops r less expensive but they have no style or class. Acer laptops give u lots of features but the build quality, looks, performance, display, etc. is not as gud as compared to other sys. like HP, compaq, dell, etc. 

If ur budget is arnd 40k then buy a new model of compaq which has almost the same features as that of Acer except that it does not have DVD writer


----------



## Aniruddh (May 20, 2006)

i live in raipur...i wont suggest u Acer nor Compaq..bcoz they lack built quality,after sales service..espcially here in raipur..instead check out ibm(lenevo),HP,Dell...they r quite decent...and much better then Acer,Compaq.but mite b lilbit more expensive...but still they r worth it.bcoz they hav quality products.


----------



## amit_k_gusani (May 20, 2006)

hi guys i'm amit 4rm jamnagar,i'm planning to buy a lappy for that i was surfing the net & came across the digit forum.my budget is 35k i'm going to use it for online trading and graphics works that is editing photos and videos i found compaq m2512 AU with amd sempron will be okay?right now i dont have more budget i can expand ram only if necessary.guys help out,i wish to buy a lappy by next week


----------



## amit_k_gusani (May 21, 2006)

Hello guys please take care to give a bit of advise on buying a laptop,hope u might get some freetime on sunday!


----------



## abracadabra (May 23, 2006)

*Compaq armada 1571*

i wuld llike to what is the key combination for *COMAPQ ARMADA 1571 *laptop for to access the *BIOS*. 

I have tried DEL , F2, Fn + F8, Fn+ F10. 

No luck any others plz...

im aware its a double post


----------



## reddick (May 26, 2006)

*Which one to go for : LG or ZENITH?*

I wana Laptop of "LG" or "Zenith" company.I'm frm town in Punjab n only these two brands r there in Laptops.So i have to choose between these two only   I wana Laptop having GOOD config n i prefer watching movies n surfing net on it.Also playing mid-range games too  Please tell me which one to go for n wht is it's cost...My budget is around 35K.


----------



## bukaida (May 28, 2006)

I have bought a LENOVO 3000 C 100 this month and is very much satisfied 
with it's performence. It has a 15" screen and 256DDR2. processor is 1.5Ghz celeron and Intel 915GM motherboard.A combo drive 802.11b/g, RJ45,RJ11(Modem),Card reader, PCMCIA ,Firewire and Bluetooth and a 8cell battery(4-5hrs backup time)and also four USB2 ports. The keyboard has windows key also.All of these backed by
 the brand IBM @33,500(Kolkata price).I think you can give it a try.

ps. My broadband router is wireless and doing gr8 with my 802.11b/g.


----------



## gery128 (May 30, 2006)

can anybody suggest me web for buying laptop from dubai , singapore ,?


----------



## Mangal Pandey (May 31, 2006)

hi guys finally settlesd down with HP Pavilion DV 1000 for 54000/-
but the problem is that if u click on the above link it tells that u'll get a Wi Fi Card Rs. 6500/- for free. but now when i have registered the product there is no such thing. can someone help me.


----------



## Mangal Pandey (May 31, 2006)

hi guys finally settlesd down with HP Pavilion DV 1000 for 54000/-
but the problem is that if u click on the below link it tells that u'll get a Wi Fi Card Rs. 6500/- for free. but now when i have registered the product there is no such thing. can someone help me.
*cgi.ebay.in/HP-PAVILION-DV1615TS-L...6886299160QQcategoryZ3711QQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem


----------



## Sourabh (May 31, 2006)

Hey did ya pay for it? Coz frankly 54k for a centrino laptop is a bit too high. You can easily get a Core Duo powered laptop from Dell, Lenovo and HP. So if you havent made the payment think about your choice again. There are many other options worth looking at.


----------



## Mangal Pandey (May 31, 2006)

" Hey did ya pay for it? Coz frankly 54k for a centrino laptop is a bit too high. You can easily get a Core Duo powered laptop from Dell, Lenovo and HP. So if you havent made the payment think about your choice again. There are many other options worth looking at."


sorry yaar bought the laptop day before yesterday. any way thanx for the noble advice.


----------



## reddick (Jun 1, 2006)

Hey Guys PLEASE HELP ME...I'm waiting for ur reply since 4 days but no one reply yet.I wana Laptop of only LG or ZENITH brand.My budget is around 35K...THX FOR UR PATIENCE


----------



## Sourabh (Jun 1, 2006)

either of them are not so good notebook brands. I doubt that even the celeron notebooks from LG come within 35k. You can get one from ebay India. If not try Dell or Lenovo, they ship it free right to your door steps. You can check out www.lenovo.com/in and www.dell.co.in 

I would suggest getting the C100 from Lenovo powered by celeron M, costs 36k shipped.


----------



## reddick (Jun 1, 2006)

@Sourabh
I described above that only LG n ZENITH brands r available in my town...So i have to select between these two only.
Secondly,I don't trust on i-shopping like ebay,fabmall,rediff shopping, etc. as they can ship u faulty products n who knows who is d seller in case of warranty,service etc. 
I think both brands r good n having high reputation in international market!


----------



## Sourabh (Jun 2, 2006)

Well yea I know that you are from a small town, that is why i recommended a Dell/lenovo shipped option. If your dealer assures of good aftersale support from a service center in ur town or nearest ciry, then go with the LG.


----------



## fyoudigit (Jun 5, 2006)

*First timer*

Hi, 

I'm an Engineering student, and want to buy a laptop for browsing/movies and mid level games (Counterstrike, QIV). My budget is around 35k, but there are so many brands available that I simply can't decide. Please give me your opinion on which ones to buy. Around here, the Compaq Presairo model is very common; How does it compare to the others in its price range? 

Thanks a lot!


----------



## fyoudigit (Jun 5, 2006)

Also,I'd be much obliged if you tell me what are the functionalities that will miss in a 35k laptop when compared to a desktop pc I will get for 35 k.

Thanks again!


----------



## Akshay (Jun 9, 2006)

Mangal Pandey said:
			
		

> hi guys finally settlesd down with HP Pavilion DV 1000 for 54000/-
> but the problem is that if u click on the above link it tells that u'll get a Wi Fi Card Rs. 6500/- for free. but now when i have registered the product there is no such thing. can someone help me.



HP-Compaq ppl r very lethargic and unsure about the free products they offer with their product. I have faced this problem twice... The only solution u have is to constantly mail and call them (of course toll free no.) and nag them about ur free gift. Unless u do so u will not receive ur gift. I had received my Discman after 6 months (!!!) and Worldspace after 4 months...


----------



## Akshay (Jun 9, 2006)

*Re: First timer*



			
				fyoudigit said:
			
		

> Hi,
> 
> I'm an Engineering student, and want to buy a laptop for browsing/movies and mid level games (Counterstrike, QIV). My budget is around 35k, but there are so many brands available that I simply can't decide. Please give me your opinion on which ones to buy. Around here, the Compaq Presairo model is very common; How does it compare to the others in its price range?
> 
> Thanks a lot!



I dont think so there is any laptop costing below 45k which can play Quake 4 (hpe that is wht u meant by QIV) at gud frame rates with even medium settings.

Compaq Presario is a gud option and the prices are reasonable. (though a little expensive than others, HP-Compaq offer freebies worth the difference).

Also I wud like to suggest that dont buy Celeron sys....


----------



## d00by (Jun 17, 2006)

Sourabh said:
			
		

> either of them are not so good notebook brands. I doubt that even the celeron notebooks from LG come within 35k. You can get one from ebay India. If not try Dell or Lenovo, they ship it free right to your door steps. You can check out www.lenovo.com/in and www.dell.co.in
> 
> I would suggest getting the C100 from Lenovo powered by celeron M, costs 36k shipped.



I live in delhi.

I went to the market today and had a look.

Boy, it was confusing.

But, I zeroed in on on two contendors.

Acer travelmate 2424 nwxci - Rs. 31,500
Lenovo C100 0761D7A - Rs. 35,000

Lenovo was offering extra gooding like free adsl router and reliance data card worth 6000 bucks. Lenovo also had 4.5 hours battery life (8 cells), 915 GM chipset.

Acer in comparsion offered 2.5 hours battery (6 cells), it had 910GML intel chipset.

I don't know whta this 910, 915 means.

also, lenovo was 15' monitor. Acer was 14.1 inches but it was wider.

I am still rooting for acer, but I also like Lenovo's battery.

What is this 910 and 915 chipset thingy?

Can you recommend a laptop for me?


----------



## Sourabh (Jun 17, 2006)

Dude, get the Lenovo C100. I own a Acer myself, nothing against it. I brough it about 15 months ago when there were no other options for budget laptops. Now you do. Ask out for some discounts, I had seen a c100 for 33k at plug n play in lammy. Even the price on the lenovo website for the same is 35k shipped. So you never know.


----------



## d00by (Jun 18, 2006)

Thank you for your time. 

Can you elaborate a little more on why you are preffering lenovo?

also, why do some people recommend NOT to go with celeron proceessors as far as laptops are concerned? if clelron is bad then what is the alternate processor?


----------



## d00by (Jun 18, 2006)

*Compaq vs lenovo c100 and acer?*



			
				Akshay said:
			
		

> Compaq Presario is a gud option and the prices are reasonable. (though a little expensive than others, HP-Compaq offer freebies worth the difference).
> 
> Also I wud like to suggest that dont buy Celeron sys....



how is the Compaq Presario 2512 model?
more info here *tinyurl.com/hcf5g

Is it better than the two laptops I am mentioning in my previous posts in this thread?


----------



## Sourabh (Jun 18, 2006)

Stick with Intel. Celeron is nice, and descent enough for most needs. People say a lot of things, not all of them are true. Celeron might not have the speed step technology, or a 2MB cache or other features on the paper but it gets the work done. That is what you want at the end of the day. Do not go in for AMD, they lay no specifications on chipsets to be used as such and what these manufacturers use are mere desktop chipsets which are stripped down for laptops. the result is a power hungry laptop with a pathetic battery life.

I just preferred Lenovo over Acer, because it has a better config and a better battery life. No experience with Lenovo's After Sales support, but it should be nice. If I am not mistaken, you can even extend your warranty to upto three years paying 10k extra and get peace of mind. Though it doesnt mean much if you are going for a budget laptop.


----------



## Raiden Bee (Jun 18, 2006)

try the intel centrino core2...its the latest and the best..


----------



## d00by (Jun 18, 2006)

Sourabh said:
			
		

> I just preferred Lenovo over Acer, because it has a better config and a better battery life. No experience with Lenovo's After Sales support, but it should be nice. If I am not mistaken, you can even extend your warranty to upto three years paying 10k extra and get peace of mind. Though it doesnt mean much if you are going for a budget laptop.



Thank you for your time and patience.

one last query. What are your views on Compaq Presario vs. Lenovo? 

d00by


----------



## Sourabh (Jun 18, 2006)

doesnt matter much. Personal choice if its the same config.


----------



## bukaida (Jun 18, 2006)

Go for c100D7. I am using it. no issue.Perfect balance for price and performence.


----------



## d00by (Jun 19, 2006)

Sourabh said:
			
		

> doesnt matter much. Personal choice if its the same config.



thank u for your time and help.

I am going to nehru place today. I will most probably buy lenovo c100 d7...

Wish me luck. I hope I end with a laptop which will not make me regret buying it! 

best,
d00by


----------



## d00by (Jun 19, 2006)

Sourabh said:
			
		

> doesnt matter much. Personal choice if its the same config.



I just bought compaq presario 2623 for 36K. It has 60 GB hdd and dvd writer.

I hope I have made a good choice.

I did not go for Lenova as I was not too thrilled with the idea of buying a chinese product.

d00by


----------



## Akshay (Jun 20, 2006)

What do u mean by Chinese product? Most of the leading companies like sony, nokia, compaq have a manufacturing and R & D units in China. If u knw, the nokia phones shipped in india (with bill and warranty) are chinese make. 

Lenovo is any day the best when it comes to safety and reliability as lenovo is nothing but IBM. Only the ownership has changed and not the technology... 

Compaq is a gud choice u have made though processor cud have been Intel Centrino or core. Personally I have used acer and compaq & definitely from my personal experiences and inputs from my friends, I am against an ACER sys...


----------



## d00by (Jun 20, 2006)

Nehru Place is the centre hub as far is computer hardware in delhi is concerned.

I talked to a few people there and they were not too enthusiastic about Lenovo. They thought of it as a chinese company!

I guess I freaked out! 

I hope I did not make a mistake in going for compaq presario 2623 against lenovo c100.

I guess I was also attracted to compaq because of the dvd writer feature and 60 gb HDD.

But the battery backup is not as good as lenovo.

Anyway, I have bought compaq. Now, I have to live with it for Better or for the worse.

I hope it's the former!! 

d00by


----------



## Akshay (Jun 20, 2006)

Compaq definitely has a lower battery life as compared to other manufacturers. With compaq, luckily I am yet to face a prb... U can rely on compaq as much as u can on a lenovo sys. 

In case u wer promised a free gift with purchase of compaq sys., I wud suggest u to register urself at the link provided asap coz the HP-Compaq ppl have tendency to delay the delivery of freebies or not deliver them at all!!!

I guess u will be getting a reliance card or phone or something like dat... u can confirm the same with Compaq toll free no...


----------



## d00by (Jun 20, 2006)

I got a leather carry bag when I bought the laptop at the shop itself.

I have registered the laptop at theie website.

I agree with you that the battery is not all that great.

Lenova would have given better battery!


----------



## Akshay (Jun 20, 2006)

With compaq u can take carry case for granted... What I am talking about is something more than that... Even my friend got a compaq sys last week (dont remember the model but arnd 35k only) and he is getting free reliance mobile phone.. so jus confirm it from ur dealer and their toll free no. (their site is not upto date most of the times regarding freebies)


----------



## d00by (Jun 21, 2006)

I did not know about the data card.

Do you know the customer care number from where I can enquire about the freebies?


----------



## digicool (Jun 21, 2006)

hi there, im just planning 2 buy a laptop- Hp pavillion dv5118TX but the model is being discontinued....so now there gonna be a dv5200 any idea bout da new dv5200..price..specs..etc


----------



## Akshay (Jun 21, 2006)

Try calling 1800-444-999 (this no. doesnt seem to work). U can also try calling on 1800-112267 or 30306363 (technical support nos)


----------



## Sourabh (Jun 27, 2006)

anarchist said:
			
		

> Anyone here?
> Please give suggestions for laptop ~35k


 
Cmon, you just needed to have a look at the current and the previous page.


----------



## TechGuru#1 (Jun 27, 2006)

how is the Tosibha series Laptops(price vs performance)?


----------



## fortebuster (Jun 27, 2006)

Hey, I'm looking for a laptop with following featutes.

# Suitable Intel Core Duo Processor. 1.66 Ghz+
# 1 GB RAM or above
# 80 GB HDD or above
# Media Center OS WITH TV Tuner
# Suitable Graphics Card to play current games.
# DVD Writer
# 15 inch screen or above.

I'm looking for models from Dell or Toshiba. Willing to look at other companies.
Please suggest a suitable model.


----------



## Sourabh (Jun 30, 2006)

fortebuster said:
			
		

> Hey, I'm looking for a laptop with following featutes.
> 
> # Suitable Intel Core Duo Processor. 1.66 Ghz+
> # 1 GB RAM or above
> ...



Configure Dell Inspiron 6400 as per your needs from Dell India. Alternatively you can also check out HP's dv5100 offering. Haven't come across Toshiba's core duo laptops in India and are quite over priced for what they offer. If you want reliability you can go with the Dell's Latitude series.

As for the analogue tv tuner, I suggest getting a USB 2.0 based Tv tuner from Pinnacle or Compro. Express Card based tv tuners have only just hit the US markets in some notebooks. Would take a long time for them to make an appearance here in India. You can check out the Pinnacle 100e, I am using it currently and its quite nice. But its a little costly for around 5k due to the bundled Pinnacle MediaCentre proggy (very resource hungry - makes my laptop crawl)


----------



## imdbest (Jul 11, 2006)

*Help! Suggest LAPTOP [Budget Constarint]*

HELP!
I awake the power of geeks & gizmo freaks
Hey LORD of Gadgets gimme the power
Hey Gizmos gimme the Techies

Now Serious Talk: Its URGENT

```
I plan to buy a Laptop for 3D-Animation & Gaming, but don't have 
HUGE Budget... [More for 3D-Animation purpose]
```


```
It should be able to play Current level of games & should be able
 to run s/w like 3DS-Max, Combustion, etc.
```

So need *GraphicsAccelerator* CARD packed, *nice mem*, ok HDD  &* fine paced* Laptop.


```
BUDGET : 40k-----55k 
[i exceeded limit too, don't take it otherwise, it's economy d00d]
```

Please suggest some reliable & in-budget LAPTOPS

Some MODELs I found
Dell Inspiron 9100
DELL Inspiron 6400
DELL NoteBook XPS M1210
DELL Inspiron E1705 Single Core


----------



## aryayush (Jul 24, 2006)

I want to buy a laptop and my budget is about one lac rupees. I hope and expect it's quite generous.
I will primarily be using Adobe Photoshop CS2, 3DSMAX and other such graphics editing and 3D rendering programs. I want a good large screen and upgradeable RAM.
Is the Acer Aspire 9800 launched? If yes, what is the approximate price? If no, by when is it expected to hit Indian shores? Is it recommended?
Which are the laptops I should consider and what are the advantages and drawbacks?
I hope I been very clear in my query.
Thanks! 

P.S. - Please post a reply in this thread:
*www.thinkdigit.com/forum/showthread.php?t=32493


----------



## Akshay (Jul 24, 2006)

@fortebuster

In india u will hardly find laptops with standard 1gb ram. U will have to install another 512mb ram for it. I will suggest that u go for HP nx/dv series laptops. With ur requirements, it shud cost u arnd 60-65k (these ones come with Geforce graphics card, 512ram, wifi, etc.) U will have to spend arnd 2.5k for additional ram.

Dell is a gud option but still I wud suggest u go for HP/Compaq.


----------



## plsoft (Jul 25, 2006)

Which one shud i go 4, Lenovo 3000 C100 0761D7A or Toshiba Satellite L30-C330? They both cost around 35,000.


----------



## pintuonline (Jul 26, 2006)

hi


----------



## Pathik (Jul 26, 2006)

pintuonline said:
			
		

> hi


wats the meaning of this....


----------



## joshi_ban (Jul 27, 2006)

GUYS, thinking about buying one laptop. have budget of 30-35 k, and i will be using for basic purposes, not for graphic designing and programming. 
thought of ACER TravelMate 2424NWXCi, please suggest.


----------



## Akshay (Jul 27, 2006)

Wudnt recommend acer.. try compaq sys in dat range dey r gr8. Even if u have to listen to some music, acer comes with some sidey spkrs whereas with compaq u get altec lansing. Dat does make a difference though not dat much. For display, build quality, etc. I'll recommend compaq. 

U can also try Dell at *www.dell.co.in. But confirm the end price b4 u buy dell sys...


----------



## joshi_ban (Jul 28, 2006)

@ Akshya, can u give me the model no of com[aq at 30-35 range


----------



## Akshay (Jul 28, 2006)

Chk dis one:
*h50025.www5.hp.com/hpcom/in_en/11_29_64_5092_EV879PA.html

and 

*h50025.www5.hp.com/hpcom/in_en/11_29_64_4888_EY019PC.html

and

*h50025.www5.hp.com/hpcom/in_en/11_29_64_4888_EX029PA.html (this one cost arnd 36k & comes with DVD writer)


It'l be bettr if u visit a compaq showrm coz their site does not have all the products.


----------



## imdbest (Aug 8, 2006)

I'm planning to buy 
*HP Pavilion dv5200tx*
is it a right choice..............is it performing well...........anyone using it plz. tell


----------



## Akshay (Aug 8, 2006)

Its a gud choice. The price, config., looks everything is perfect...


----------



## mAYHEM (Aug 12, 2006)

Plz help me to buy a notebook.Config i am looking for is:-
Intel Core Duo 1.66 or more
80 GB HDD
512 MB ram or more
15 inch wide screen
DVD Writer
Spill proof(most important) and scractch proof
Good audio speakers.
Vista Ready

Gaming is not my preference.Main preferences are A/V and multitasking.I have seen a HP Pavillion DV2025TU it has got everything but the screen is 14 inch and costs 55K.Any other model i should look after with same config.
Budget- 50-60K


----------



## Akshay (Aug 12, 2006)

Try HP Dv series. Links r provided above. But for spill proof, nothing beats lenovo & toshiba though they r more expensive compared to HP


----------



## aryan83 (Aug 14, 2006)

*All Laptop Related Queries Here ! ! !*

I wanna Buy a laptop and iam vacillating between two models. I want suggestions regarding.

The models are HP Pavillion Series 5200TX
HP Pavilion dv5200TX with Carry Case 

Specifications 
Processor - Intel® Core™ Duo Processor T2250 with Intel® Centrino® Duo Mobile Technology (1.73 GHz, 2 MB L2 Cache, 533 MHz FSB) 
Operating system - Genuine Microsoft® Windows® XP Home 
Standard memory - 1GB (2 x 512MB) DDR2 SDRAM (667MHZ) 
Maximum memory - Upgradeable to 2GB 
System memory - 1GB (2 x 512MB) DDR2 SDRAM (667MHz), upgradeable to 2GB 
Cache - 2MB Level-2 Cache 
Hard drive - 100GB (5400 rpm) 
Optical drive - SuperMulti Drive Dual Layer DVD±RW/±R 
Graphics - NVIDIA GeForce® Go 7400 Dedicated Graphics (TurboCache 2.0 Technology upto 512 MB Video Memory) 
Modem - High speed 56K modem 
Network - Integrated 10/100 LAN Ethernet, Intel® PRO/Wireless 802.11 a/b/g integrated WLAN, integrated Bluetooth etc.. and another one is


Lenovo 07684KA 3000N series which is having the same config as this but its having Fingerprint reader and integrated camera.

HP is offering 1GB Ram and 1.73GHz processor, 100GB Hard diskand Graphics card.


----------



## nishant_nms (Aug 15, 2006)

How is Thinkpad R60. And also qoute it's price


----------



## vinayasurya (Aug 16, 2006)

Which is a better processor AMD X2 or Intel Solo? I saw a compaq model 3029AU and i am impressed by intergrated GeForce 6150 and 80 GB HDD. The compaq model 3018TU has 1.8Ghz solo processor but packs only 60 GB and intel intergrated media accelerator. And it retails for around 46000. Of the two which is more value for money?


----------



## kisorgovinda (Aug 17, 2006)

After IBM laptops were taken over by Lenovo its quality has deteriorated ( I have heard from one of my friend ). He suggested me acer products. What do u all suggest? I am looking for a Laptop around 40k.


----------



## Akshay (Aug 20, 2006)

I recommend Compaq Presario/HP/Dell. Definitely not acer


----------



## Skud (Aug 22, 2006)

I need to buy a laptop within 35000. please help. thanx in advance.


----------



## Akshay (Aug 22, 2006)

U have lots of options from  HP/compaq, dell, acer, lenovo, etc. What r ur requirements and wht r u going to use it for? chk links in previous posts


----------



## Austin06 (Aug 24, 2006)

hey.. just a booked a HP pavilion dv5200TX.. im a bit confused now.. just 2 -3 days before i saw GeFOrce Go7400 (256mb with turbocache 2.0 upto 512mb).. now it has reduced 128mb (acc. HP INDIA portal : Up to 128MB discrete + 128MB shared memory for >= 512MB system memory)?

I mean wat the hell!! i am damn confused.. finally which Graphic card am i gettin..

And is dv5200 worth a buy? Here's the latest config :
------------------

Processor	
Intel® Core™ Duo Processor T2250 with Intel® Centrino® Duo Mobile Technology (1.73GHz, 2MB L2 cache, 533MHz FSB)

Operating system	
Genuine Windows XP Home

Standard memory	1GB

Maximum memory	
Upgradeable to 2GB

System memory	
1GB (2 x 512MB) DDR2 SDRAM, upgradeable to 2GB

Cache	
Level 2 cache 2 MB

Hard drive	100GB (5400 rpm)

Optical drive	Super Multi Drive Dual Layer DVD±RW/±R

Graphics	
Up to 128MB discrete + 128MB shared memory for >= 512MB system memory

Modem	
High speed 56K modem

Network	10/100 LAN Ethernet integrated

Pre-installed software	
Microsoft® Windows® Media Player, Muvee AutoProducer, Microsoft® Money, Microsoft® Works, Microsoft® Encarta (available for AU/NZ only), Sonic Digital Media Plus, HP Quickplay 2.1, Sun Java, Symantec Norton AntiVirus-Virus Definition File Update, Symantec Norton Internet Security (60 days live update - pre-install), HP Photosmart Premier, .Net Framework, Macromedia Flash

Software on CD	
HP Pavilion recovery partition (including possibility to recover system, applications and drivers separately); Optional re-allocation of recovery partition; Recovery CD/DVD creation tool; Symantec™ Norton Internet Security™ 2006 (60 days live update); Notebook Help & Support

Battery	6-cell Lithium-Ion (Li-Ion) battery

Display	15.4" colour WXGA+ BrightView

Pointing device	Touch Pad with dedicated vertical Scroll Up/Down pad

I/O interfaces	(1) 6-in-1 Digital Media Reader slot, (1) IEEE 1394 port, (1) S-video port, (1) VGA port, (1) Notebook Expansion Slot, (1) Headphone, (1) External Microphone, (1) AC power adapter, (1) RJ-11, (1) RJ-45, (3) USB 2.0 ports

Security features	
Kensington Micro Saver Lock slot, power-on password; accepts 3rd party security lock devices

PC card slots	
(1) Type I/II PC Card Slot with support for 16-bit PCMIA and 32-bit Cardbus, (1) ExpressCard/54 Slot


Audio	
Altec Lansing branded speaker

Keyboard	
101 key compatible keyboard

Dimensions	
26.39 cm (L) x 35.78 cm (W) x 3.50 cm - 4.40 cm (H)

Weight	2.98 kg (6.6 lbs)



Internal Hard Disk Drive	
100GB

Resolution	1280 x 800

Viewable Image Size	15.4" colour WXGA+ BrightView
---------------------

waitin for swift replies..


----------



## Akshay (Aug 24, 2006)

This is the best sys u can get in India in this price range. For graphics, ur card will have 128mb mem. totally to itself. Rest wil be shared. 

Regarding this sys., one negative point is its battery life. It is below 2hrs. So either upgrade ur battery or have power connection nearby.


----------



## Maverick340 (Aug 24, 2006)

Oaky this may sound odscure , but what if i want to buy an extreme laptop , meaning no price budget  , which is used primarily for playing movies , playing games , music and internet .


----------



## Akshay (Aug 25, 2006)

Den go for Dell models specifically meant for it or even Acer Ferrari is a gud option in dis case. Alienware has some cool systems for u...


----------



## Maverick340 (Aug 25, 2006)

Acer ferrari has a very bad battery life i heard. True ?
And i was wondering what wud the config of such a laptop be . brand is not the major concern . I just dunno what to pack in


----------



## Akshay (Aug 26, 2006)

U shud go for sys with a gud processor (preferably intel duo), atleast 1GB Ram, a decent 256MB graphics card (preferably nvidia), DVD Writer, Widescreen, gud quality spkrs, bluetooth, wifi, card reader, webcam, atleast 80GB HDD.

Given the config of such high end sys, ur battry life is bound to b less unless u upgrade it too. Get a spare battry also.


----------



## Maverick340 (Aug 26, 2006)

Is intel better for laptops or AMD . I for one swer my AMD , but with dual core 2 , AMD is certainly under threat !


----------



## eagle_y2j (Aug 26, 2006)

Plz review this confi:---Dell Inspiron(TM) 6400 Intel(R) Core(TM) Duo Processor T2050 Notebook


Processor:- Intel(R) Core(TM) Duo Processor T2250 1.73 GHz, 2MB Cache, 533 MHz FSB

DIMM Memory 1024MB (2 X 512MB) DDR2 SDRAM 

Keyboards Internal Dell(TM) 87 Keys Keyboard (English) 

EIDE Hard Drives 80GB SATA Hard Drive 

Internal Optical Drive Internal 24X Max DVD/CD-RW Combo Drive

Wireless Solution Intel(R) PRO/Wireless 3945 Dual Band 802.11a/g 54Mbps Wireless Mini Card 
Modems Internal 56K Modem

Dell(TM) Wireless 355 Bluetooth Module

*Total Amount Before Tax Rs 53,471.00 *

Is this a right choice or I can get any other gud solution at this price


----------



## Sourabh (Aug 26, 2006)

If you are going with onboard graphics, configure the Inspiron 640m. Its 14.1 in widescreen form-factor can serve all purposes. Not to mention 640m will be slightly easy on the budget. You should go in for a Core duo T2400, Dell should be ashamed trashing cheap silicon like T2050 in Indian market. Moreover, stick with 512MB RAM from the default config. You can sell it off later if you are not satisdied and get 51MB2x2 DDR2 667Mhz sticks from the local market. They are quite cheap. I wouldnt like to see any bottleneck in the system, so going in for a 667Mhz RAM would be a lot wiser, though there is not much performance difference. When you order 512MB RAM from stock config, there are a lot of chances you can get a 667Mhz one too. It becomes a very costly affair if you customize your laptop a lot. You should also consider a DVD writer, its just 2k more and comes in handy while backups. It is very costly to ugprade the optical drive later on.


----------



## jijus (Sep 5, 2006)

*EDGE/GPRS connection problem*

I use a HP Compaq nx 6110 laptop + xp home and a SonyEricsson GC 85 EDGE/GPRS pc card modem on my type II card slot, and a fixed monthly rate, unlimited data package from my cell company to connect to net, the problem is it drops the connection if no physical activity on the laptop, so getting down some huge files with a torrent client makes it impossible, is there a way to over come this? (I know this type of connection not meant to be using with a torrent client, but I want my laptop which’s display is broken and the connection package to be put to use fully while I am sleeping 

did i post it at the right place?


----------



## Sourabh (Sep 5, 2006)

As for the laptop switching itself off due to inactivity, Check the Power Options on the PCMCIA Adapter in Device Manager. If there is no option related to 'Allow this device to switch off to save power', then you would have to tinker with the general settings in Control Panel> Power options. You can set the Turn off monitor, hard disk and system stand-by to 'Never' to solve your problem.


----------



## jijus (Sep 5, 2006)

Thank you sourabh, my laptop runs on power, power managements settings are set to nevr turn off /no stand by mode! no scree savers as well! in device manager no power settings found!


----------



## Sourabh (Sep 5, 2006)

Are you sure inactivity of your laptop causes the connection to reset (even after taking necessary precautions from the OS) ?

Moreover, I googled and found that some of these cards have inbuilt sleep timer on inactivity (probably just of the connection and not the laptop)

Even the ISP of the same, have certain time duration after which they want you to reconnect again be there activity or not.

Next time, if possible, have an eye over the laptop - when exactly the connections get dc'ed , that could probably give the reason.


----------



## jijus (Sep 5, 2006)

Hi sourbh, thank you once agin what i ve understood the same, thers free utility for handheld device to over come this issue but iave not found anything for a laptop as the networ provider dont want everyone leaching their network this type of connection works "just in need" like this if i leave it for some time the speed shows as 00kps and i will be signed out fom email accounts etc and when i am back again the speed picks up (up to 225kbps or more at times in need) but i neeto sign in again at places where i was signed in!!! so me to assume that its the way it works and i want t find a work around this setting! hope you nowunderstands my problem compleetly thanks once again.


----------



## mAYHEM (Sep 5, 2006)

Anyone knows how to turn-off WiFi on HP DV2025,it has a switch which switches on and off both WiFi and Bluetooth.


----------



## Akshay (Sep 5, 2006)

@mayhem

Dats a prb with HP n Compaq. U can disable ur wifi frm "Device Manager" whnevr u want to. So this doesnt affect ur bluetooth. U can resume using wifi by just enabling wifi frm Device Manager again


----------



## paul_007 (Sep 6, 2006)

pls suggest me a good laptop inthe range of 50 to 55 K , it shud have good graphic capabilities for games


----------



## hackers2005.3721 (Sep 7, 2006)

hii!!!!!!!! all  this is akhilesh  frm  mumbai i  need a laptop  good  one for gaming and surfing  i  have seen  dv5200tx and dv8216tx both  have nice configration  can  anyy  one tell me the differance and the price  for the both as i  am  thinking  to  buy one of them .   i  can spend  65000rs maxx nt more thatand i  dont  need webcam , fingerprint reader, and other all thing  i  am  a colledge going guy ad will  be needeing for my mba 

the second  thing  is  the life span  of a laptop  is  how much  ?? and how much  hours shuld it be  used  

the third thing is i  have heard that  after december the prices of laptop  will  go  down  more then  ever before is it true as i  have meet mayy  people sayigto  buy a laptop  after december


----------



## paul_007 (Sep 8, 2006)

guys i am goin for HP pavillion DV5200TX , is this laptop good , i saw it configuration and was really impressed , so shud i go for this one ??


----------



## hackers2005.3721 (Sep 8, 2006)

paul_007 said:
			
		

> guys i am goin for HP pavillion DV5200TX , is this laptop good , i saw it configuration and was really impressed , so shud i go for this one ??






yaa dude  i  am  going too  for dv5200tx it is good for gamers  and net .  and can u  also  telll  me what is the price frm  where u  gt  and where do  u  live as am  thinking to  buy this one after u  buy so  u  can pst your coments PLZZ TELL  ME THE PRICE OF  DV5200TX YARR  PLZZ EVER ONE PST YOUR COMMENT PLZZ


----------



## nirbhai21 (Sep 10, 2006)

hello to fellow geeks,
i have an acer aspire 5032
with Turion processor and the goodies.
my troubles are:
1. the performance is not upto the mark due to insufficient RAM can u tell me from where and for how much i can get a 512 mb ddr @ 333 mhz stick.
2. the lap has an 8 cell Li ion battery but despite this the backup is pathetic lastin just 2- 2:15 hrs. plz help me rectify this.
3. the system heats up excessively .
4. acer has some softwares like epowermanagement and AMD has Powernow where can i get these.

thanx in advance.


----------



## mohammed_intekhab (Sep 13, 2006)

lenova /hp/sahara/compaq/sony
which is best fit in quality quantity price
*img181.imageshack.us/img181/6822/postedimagidrp8.gif
 mohammed


----------



## paul_007 (Sep 14, 2006)

hackers2005.3721 said:
			
		

> yaa dude  i  am  going too  for dv5200tx it is good for gamers  and net .  and can u  also  telll  me what is the price frm  where u  gt  and where do  u  live as am  thinking to  buy this one after u  buy so  u  can pst your coments PLZZ TELL  ME THE PRICE OF  DV5200TX YARR  PLZZ EVER ONE PST YOUR COMMENT PLZZ



its price is quoted to me(new delhi)----> Rs 67,430 including  taxes, handling etc


----------



## Akshay (Sep 15, 2006)

@mohammed

Go 4 HP/Compaq... Sahara, Acer, Zenith r cheap in price, quality, looks, etc...


----------



## hackers2005.3721 (Sep 16, 2006)

hiiiiii all every one using  hp  5200tx i  have heard that  v3000of compaq is beeter can  any  one tell  meee  
i  have heard that  dual  core laptop  r  vryy  cheap  and low of quality


----------



## plsoft (Sep 17, 2006)

Bought Compaq Presario V3070TU from Nehru Place for Rs 48,000 (total amt).
Intel Core Duo Processor T2050 (1.6 GHz)
Intel 945GM Express Chipset
60GB HDD SATA
8X SuperMulti Drive Double Layer (8.5 GB) DVD Writer
Li-Ion Battery (6 Cell)
14" Widescreen WXGA TFT Display with BrightView Screen Technology
Altec Lansing Stereo Speakers
512 MB DDR2
Intel Graphics Media Accelerator (GMA) 950
Integrated Wireless LAN 802.11b/g
5-in-1 Digital Media Reader, 56K Modem, NIC,  Integrated Bluetooth, TouchPad, S-Video TV Out, IEEE 1394, 3 USB 2.0, FreeDOS
1 year Parts and labour


----------



## Akshay (Sep 17, 2006)

gud deal plsoft...

Dell Inspiron 6400 has a close config to dis one... costs arnd 48k


----------



## grizz46 (Sep 20, 2006)

Hi all.. i have planned to buy a laptop and found the dell inspiron 6400 to fit my needs except one thing.. i want to play games as well but the highest option they have is ati x1400 which is not meant for latest games.. so does anybody know if i can request them to fit it with atleast a nvidia 7800 Go ? do they encourage such requests.. if anybody has already done so or has any idea.. please try to help me.. Thanx..

OH forgot to ask.. also tell me if there is any alternative to this config.. budget is arnd 60k.. Thanx


----------



## Sourabh (Sep 20, 2006)

^^ Dell Inspiron 9400 (17" ws) has customization for Go7900GS but that could turn out to be a 75k+ affair. You can probably ask Dell for the Go7900GS on the 6400 - could be done ideally speaking instead of the X1400 but cooling and heasink size used on the 9400 would be an issue to fit in on the relatively smaller 6400.

You wouldnt find anything for hi-end gaming on a 60k laptop, accept it and stick to a descent X1400 or Go7400. Gaming is not all about playing latest games at the max resolutions.


----------



## grizz46 (Sep 20, 2006)

Thanx for the reply @Sourabh..
you r rite about the 9400, it has option of Go7900gs but also notice that it has the the ati x1400 as standard so the size of both cards will be the same and as the x1400 also comes in 6400, the 7900gs could be installed in the 6400.. I had found a nice guide on this.. goto this link..  *www.legitreviews.com/article/349/1/    .. a dell E1705 is shown which comes with x1400 as standard which is replaced by a Go7800. Notice both cards have same size.. so i thought it might be possible for the inspiron 6400 as well.. neways thanx for helping me out..


----------



## amit_at_stg (Sep 30, 2006)

*Cheap And Best 12" Screen Laptop*

I want to buy a slim light weight 12" screen laptop, plz suggest the sheap and best model and its price.

thanks


----------



## mad_dr1ver (Sep 30, 2006)

HI jutst purchases HP Compaq Presario V3070TU 'book...

Must say its quite a looker and a gr8 piece of hardware. i have a grouse though...... where is the DRIVER FOR THE HP INTEGRATED MODULE AKA the Bluetooth......!

Its not on any accompanying CD
Its not on the Website
There is no information as to the chipset in use so that i can search for a generic driver.......

its taken me 3 hrs and still am at loss as to how to remove that ! mark against the HP integrated module in my device manager... any help wud be more than welcome

Thanks


----------



## return_of_vengeance (Oct 6, 2006)

hey r the core 2 duo processor based laptops gonna take over the whole market????????????


----------



## Sourabh (Oct 6, 2006)

Intel plans to have 85% of its mobile processor sales in the form of core duo and core 2 duo by the end of this year. Forget about them taking over the Indian market entirely, when we still see 3xx celeron M in most entry level notebooks. So for them to go main stream, you would have to do away with celeron M, pentium  M and then core duo's. too far fetched isnt it?


----------



## rajwansh2003 (Oct 6, 2006)

Lap. for Rs 25,000 for student of computer science engg.


----------



## hackers2005.3721 (Oct 6, 2006)

i  dont think laptop  r  for  25000 bucks dude increase your buget to  30000 u  can  get it easilyy


----------



## elumalai (Oct 7, 2006)

do anybody know where in chennai the Sharp QA-1650 panels are sold?
Please, not even a single page from india are returned when searched in google.


----------



## virus_killer (Oct 14, 2006)

*Re: ALL LAPTOP RELATED QUERIES HERE !  !*

hi,
       wnt new laptop, can u plz suggest me a good one under 60 to 65k, 

 u tel me which laptop to buy , i just want 1GB of DDR RAM (667MHZ), 80 or 100GB of Hard Drive, DVD writer, 15.1" screen,Graphics card of 256MB or 512 MB,,Wi-Fi,bluetooth


     and also tel me whts d difference between COMPAQ's lap and HP, b'coz i have found that compaq's laptop are cheaper then HP at the same configuration level. help me guys


----------



## hackers2005.3721 (Oct 14, 2006)

is  laptop  dv5200tx the compnay has stoped it


----------



## rohanchauhan22 (Oct 15, 2006)

please can anybody tell me about a low-price gaming laptop.


----------



## merawalaid (Oct 15, 2006)

> "low-price gaming laptop"


 those are pretty difficult to find rohanchauhan22 !!!
if you just want to play games like Counter-strike , the cheap option is to go for a core-solo processor with 1GB ram. Other wise for 3D heavy games you eithe switch to destops or increase ur budget and buy a lappy with a 3D card like Geforce Go or Ati Mobility.


----------



## return_of_vengeance (Oct 16, 2006)

hey in Inida are the core2duo based laptops launched by any other company other than  DELL? i guess hp/compaq didnt launched yet.


----------



## eggman (Oct 16, 2006)

is it better to buy a laptop now or should i wait til Feb'07, since core 2 duo will be launching in most brands ....and maybe some laptop bundle Dx10....maybe


----------



## kumargautam2003 (Oct 18, 2006)

*Dell Inspiron 6400*

I ordered this system yesterday from dell online shop.

Dell Inspiron 6400 Code-N541006 
1. Intel (R) Core (TM) 2 Duo Processor 2 GHZ, 4MB Cache, 667 MHZ FSB (Originaly it was 1.66 GHz 2 MB Cache Core Duo)
2. 1024 MB (2 x 512 MB) DDR2 SDRAM
3. 80 GB SATA Hard Drive (Originaly it was 60 GB)
4. 8X DVD+/-RW Combination Drive dual layer write capabilities (Originaly it was 24x DVD/CD-RW Combo Drive)
5. 128MB ATI Mobility Radeon (R) X1300 Hypermemory 
6. Wireless 355 Bluetooth Module
7. Wireless Network Intel (R) PRO/Wireless 3945 Dual Band 54 MBPS
8. 15.4" WXGA TFT Display (1280 x 800 res)
9. Windows(R) XP Home Edition with CD Media
10. Carry case nylon case

It costed me exactly 63,485 Including taxes.

Now that i have ordered it , i find 4 issues.

1. In the invoice they have told me its XP home dedition, may be i missed this customization i think, so what should i do now?? Can i upgrade it to proffesional myself?

2. The graphics card is a hypermemory, will it eat into my main system RAM.

3. Have i done anything wrong in this order, Please tell me if theer is something wrong so that i can change it.

4. What are the applications of core 2 duo, and will it be able to play new games.

----------------------------------------
Curently dont own anything where i am right now, waiting for order to come in 14 days.
Having an old P4 810 at home, it sux big time.


----------



## paradisevikas (Oct 21, 2006)

can ne1 suggest me which laptop to go 4 amdx2 processor or core duo


----------



## mad_dr1ver (Oct 24, 2006)

*Re: Dell Inspiron 6400*



			
				kumargautam2003 said:
			
		

> I ordered this system yesterday from dell online shop.
> 
> Dell Inspiron 6400 Code-N541006
> 1. Intel (R) Core (TM) 2 Duo Processor 2 GHZ, 4MB Cache, 667 MHZ FSB (Originaly it was 1.66 GHz 2 MB Cache Core Duo)
> ...


Ur graphics card is not quite up to the mark if gaming is the interest . geForce 7000 series is a better option but i guss its not an option inthis laptop.

Opt for the AV connection kit if u want to watch movies playing on thelaptop on ur television.

And u wont be able to upgrade to profesional urself as selling off the XP home version tht comes with yopur laptop will be an issue. If u upgrade now only, its going to be  cheaper alernative. but really if u are a usual home user, there is no need to upgrade to XP pro.



Also have u checked teh prices, the configcome to almost 70,000 withut taxes for me


----------



## DipDaWiz (Oct 26, 2006)

Planning to buy a notebook within 70K.

Planning for HP dv6114tx laptop, its 63K after upgrading the RAM to 1GB and including TAX in Pune.

How is Toshiba Setellite A100 laptops with Core Duo? Any Suggestions or feedback...


----------



## rohanchauhan22 (Oct 29, 2006)

You did better go for alienware or rock laptops. They are really made for games
__________
Your configuration is good however there are three mistakes. 1)The graphic card will just eat and eat your ram.2) you did better go for XP proffesional. 3) dell's service is not nice.
__________
You did better go to rockdirect.com for such laptop.


----------



## Akshay (Nov 6, 2006)

Hav come across lots of complains against dell recently n bad service of dell... Beware! Acer has improved its service of late... but no change in d quality


----------



## mmbootwala (Nov 6, 2006)

DipDaWiz said:
			
		

> Planning to buy a notebook within 70K.
> 
> Planning for HP dv6114tx laptop, its 63K after upgrading the RAM to 1GB and including TAX in Pune.
> 
> How is Toshiba Setellite A100 laptops with Core Duo? Any Suggestions or feedback...


Murtaza Bootwala


----------



## Akshay (Nov 6, 2006)

HP wil b bettr option coz of price, reliability, quality n service.


----------



## ashish_11 (Nov 14, 2006)

Acer Or Dell (budget notebooks)

i heard acer notebooks breakdown after a year or so 
they constantly give trouble after it`s warranty period

Is it true


----------



## Akshay (Nov 14, 2006)

Ofcourse Dell whn compared to Acer. Acer's do breakdown soon but not all units r d same...  So go 4 Dell.


----------



## ashish_11 (Nov 15, 2006)

hey Akshay

i wanted to ask u abt the small companies like Zenith, MSI, ACI etc..

r they good, If yes which one(i'm intrested in the MSI in particular)


----------



## ashwn_acharya (Nov 16, 2006)

rohanchauhan22 said:
			
		

> You did better go to rockdirect.com for such laptop.


 
Can u buy Rock laptops in india??


----------



## aryayush (Nov 16, 2006)

return_of_vengeance said:
			
		

> hey in Inida are the core2duo based laptops launched by any other company other than  DELL? i guess hp/compaq didnt launched yet.


Apple. The MacBook and MacBook Pro range.


----------



## Akshay (Nov 17, 2006)

@Ashish

Out of Zenith, MSI, ACI - MSI is bettr. But service wud again b a prb. 
Whn u r buyin a laptop, giv preference to service n quality. U can find Compaq/HP/Lenovo service centres in almost all cities.

Zenith n Sahara r definite *NO NO*


----------



## ashish_11 (Nov 17, 2006)

@Akshay

Thanx man
I'll be goin for Dell


----------



## DipDaWiz (Nov 20, 2006)

At last I am going for HP Pav. dv6114. bcoz of its price-performance ratio. I got it in 58500 all incl.  in Pune from Punam Electronics. Now I'll add 1gb RAM to it.

For Punekar... Punam elec. is a very good place for H/W. they are the dealer and offer very good price and all with proper warrenty and bill. Its in Ghole Rd. Shivaji Nagar. I am giving the ph no. ... 020 25521740/43/44/45


----------



## Akshay (Nov 20, 2006)

@dipdawiz

Dats a gud deal though on Lamington road, it wud cost u arnd 1000 buks less. Regarding RAM, buy Transcend, kingston or hynix only. Dont buy unbranded ones. Preferably get a single 1GB thing instead of 512*2. Chk d ram if it is compatible wit ur system ram (speed, type, etc.)


----------



## DipDaWiz (Nov 21, 2006)

Yep.. I am going for a Kingston RAM, as its cheaper than transcend but a good brand. dealer agreed to take back my installed 512mb ram (but with a lesser price) and I am installing 1x1024 RAM. so that the 2nd slot remains upgradable.


----------



## salils (Nov 25, 2006)

what about hp dv 5200 is it still available in markets
and is there any graphics card included in hp dv 6114?
plz help me as I'm ready to buy any one of these


----------



## hackers2005.3721 (Nov 25, 2006)

dude  go  for  v3033 its cool  i  have it an  info   tell  me


----------



## DipDaWiz (Nov 27, 2006)

salils said:
			
		

> what about hp dv 5200 is it still available in markets
> and is there any graphics card included in hp dv 6114?
> plz help me as I'm ready to buy any one of these


 
DV5200 is discontinued. and new model HP Pav dv 6114 have same feature as dv5200, except, 6114 has T2050 processor(1.6 Ghz, 533 Mhz) 512Mb RAM and a 80GB HDD. 
where as DV5200 was with 1.73Ghz 533Mhz FSB processor, 1GB RAM and 100GB HDD.

Both have nVidia Geforce Go 7400 TC. 

Anyway it is not the best in term of performence when game is considered but its one of the best for average user and gamer.

In this price there are no laptops in india that have a dedicated graphics more powerfull than Geforce go 7400TC.


----------



## salils (Nov 28, 2006)

ok tell me something about v 3033
__________
i've found a missing in dv 6114 as it is not coe 2 duo
so can any one give me full details of all core 2 duo laptops as i want a core 2 duo not core duo with oher things remaining same


----------



## hackers2005.3721 (Nov 28, 2006)

if u  need  core2 duo  then  wait  as  only  dell  has intrduced  these laptop   u  can customiza it  and cheack  the price


----------



## GunshotSilence (Nov 29, 2006)

*which laptop shud i buy?*

hi

i need to buy a laptop which will replace my current p3 desktop and will be powerful enouhg for gaming and video editting and other heavy work.

after full market research i have zeroed in on 2 models
dell and hp are over priced so i dont want them

the 2 models r -the intel VBI s96j barebone *www.notebookreview.com/default.asp?newsID=2975(parts here r the ones given abroad. below mentioned are provided in India) and the ACI matrix *www.techtree.com/India/Reviews/ACI_Matrix/551-77363-616.html

now the problem is that, though both have a similar configuration and quality(its seems the ACI matrix is based on the asus s96j barebone as per design)

in long term use(say another 4-5 yrs) which shud be suitable for me? and whose price is justified?

the various configurations available here in India are

Specs-----------------*Aci Matrix*------------------*Intel S96J barebone* 
*Price:*------------------70000/---------------------52000(with taxes-ram)------------
*Warranty:*------------3yrs(type not known)-------------1yrs(National)---------------
*Proc:*--------------Intel Core 2 Duo 2GHz---------------Core duo1.6Ghz---------------
*Ram:*--------------2 * 512MB DDR2 667MHz------------No ram(get ur own)---------------------
*Mobo:*--------------------Intel 945PM Express and ICH7-M --------------------------
*Graphics:*-----------------ATI Mobility Radeon X1600 256MB VRAM---------------------
*Hdd:*---------------WD 80GB SATA-------------------Hitachi 80Gb SAta-------------- 
*Optical:*------------------------Super Multi DVD-RW----------------------------
*Screen:*-------------------15.4" WXGA Color Shine (1280 * 800)----------------- 
*Misc:*---------------------Inbuilt V.92 56kbps MDC module-----------------------
------------------------------Intel 802.11a/b/g with mini PCI slot ----------------------
-------------------------------Realtek ALC 882 Sound Card ---------------------------
*IO Ports:* All same

4 x USB 2.0 
PCMCIA Type II Slot 
VGA Port 
S-Video Out 
RJ-11, RJ-45 Socket 
DC-in 
Mic-in, Speaker/Headphone out jack 
1 x Min-IEEE 1394 
SD/MMC/MS Card Reader/Writer 
1.3 MP Inbuilt Web Cam 

*Dimensions: *

Length: 362 mm 
Width: 268 mm 
Height/Thickness: 28.5 mm 
Weight: 2.9 Kg


now looking at the price, warranty, and processor choice(though the mobo is Merom compatible, one wud not find the individual merom cor2duo processor here in India in retail for assembled laptops.)

which laptop wud u recommend in the longer run?

also Intel is selling the VBI assembled laptops thru _redington india_ who will sell me thru their authorised dealer

and im not sure about their service quality

more over i havent found the ACI matrix on any Indian webpages either and neither have i seen it nor do i have their contact info.

so to sum it up i have no idea about their warranty and service quality

so what wud u suggest looking at "all" factors?
which one do i go for?
__________
also what i find strange is that

the ACI matrix with core2duo 2 ghz with the same graphics MRX 1600 and 5400 rpm hdd has a 3Dmark 2005 score of 3740

where as the S96j with a core duo1.8 ghz with the same graphics MRX 1600 with 7200 rpm hdd has 3921 score

how come?


----------



## DipDaWiz (Nov 29, 2006)

salils said:
			
		

> ok tell me something about v 3033
> __________
> i've found a missing in dv 6114 as it is not coe 2 duo
> so can any one give me full details of all core 2 duo laptops as i want a core 2 duo not core duo with oher things remaining same


 
For Core 2 Duo only dell have some models and they definitly cost you not less then 60K. This week I orderd a Dell XPS 1210 with Core2Duo 1.83Mhz, 1x1024MB 667Mhz DDR2 RAM, 12.1" WSXGA, 80GB 5400rpm SATA, 8x DVD RW DL, anyway graphics card is same as HP dv6114 that is 256Mb (64MB dedicated,up to 192MB shared) Geforce Go 7400TC. 
It cost me Rs.67048 after discount. It comes with 1 year complete cover that means any accidental hazard is covered.

The funny thing is I burgained with the Dell guy and he sent me a quotation that deducts the TAX and Octroi and saves Rs.4300.

as gunshotsilence said Aci have Core2Duo laptops. But I am not sure about its service and availability.

But before buying, the main questions should be Requirment and Budget. try to finalise these two. It will be easy for you to narrow down your search for a laptop


----------



## salils (Nov 29, 2006)

what about 64 bit computing
can I run vista smoothly on core duo??
or still core 2 duo has an advantage on running vista


----------



## GunshotSilence (Nov 29, 2006)

> i need to buy a laptop which will replace my current p3 desktop and will be powerful enouhg for gaming and video editting and other heavy work.
> 
> after full market research i have zeroed in on 2 models
> dell and hp are over priced so i dont want them



like i said, only after keeping in mind my budget and my requiremtnts, of all companies and their laptops, i have narrowed doown to the ACI matrix and the s96j assembled.

and a core2duo will definelty be a great buy and for the future.

budget is 65k. work=gaming and heavy video editing and animation, again for the future


----------



## dotcommakers (Nov 29, 2006)

hi  looking to buy a laptop for mobility.. i need good graphic performance as i am webdesigner.. i have 65k budget.. i prefer HP  but let me know if you have any other good model in mind... will HP be the best choice?


----------



## DipDaWiz (Nov 29, 2006)

@Salils - Core2Duo basically a 64bit processor. previously Intel used to call it EM64T (Intel x86-64 extensions). 

@dotcommakers - The Dell configuration I told previously in this posts, is a pure mobility laptop with only 12.1" WSXGA and only 2.09KG. but as you are a web designer you should go for atleast 15" version of laptops. If not interested in HP, then go for Dell inspiron 6400 or for Acer Aspire serise. But as I am using HP dv6114, its very good, I hope its a good one for your need too.

@gunshotsilence - in 65K budget you will not get laptop(major brands) with a graphics card that is more powerfull than ATI x1300/x1400 (I am not sure which company in India has this option) or Geforce Go 7400. both have almost same performance, ATI got 128bit chip, where as gefoce go 7xxx got 64bit. So work==game may not work out properly if you compare it with new high end desktops. 
The DELL XPS 1210 laptop got more than 2000 in 3d mark 05. thats quite good for laptops with in its size and price. you can check its review in *www.notebookreview.com/default.asp?newsID=3199*www.notebookreview.com/default.asp?newsID=2975


----------



## GunshotSilence (Nov 30, 2006)

@DipdaWiz

see this *www.techtree.com/India/Reviews/ACI_Matrix/551-77363-616.html. i can stretch my budget max to 70k.

this laptop gives ati MRX 1600 with 256 mb dedicated. also intel verified s96j for 56k comes with aTI mrx 1600

*www.notebookreview.com/default.asp?newsID=2975(parts here r the ones given abroad. below mentioned are provided in India)

now the problem is that, though both have a similar configuration and quality(its seems the ACI matrix is based on the asus s96j barebone as per design)

in long term use(say another 4-5 yrs) which shud be suitable for me? and whose price is justified?

the various configurations available here in India are

Specs-----------------Aci Matrix------------------Intel S96J barebone 
Price:------------------70000/---------------------52000(with taxes-ram)------------
Warranty:------------3yrs(type not known)-------------1yrs(National)---------------
Proc:--------------Intel Core 2 Duo 2GHz---------------Core duo1.6Ghz---------------
Ram:--------------2 * 512MB DDR2 667MHz------------No ram(get ur own)---------------------
Mobo:--------------------Intel 945PM Express and ICH7-M --------------------------
Graphics:-----------------ATI Mobility Radeon X1600 256MB VRAM---------------------
Hdd:---------------WD 80GB SATA-------------------Hitachi 80Gb SAta-------------- 
Optical:------------------------Super Multi DVD-RW----------------------------
Screen:-------------------15.4" WXGA Color Shine (1280 * 800)----------------- 
Misc:---------------------Inbuilt V.92 56kbps MDC module-----------------------
------------------------------Intel 802.11a/b/g with mini PCI slot ----------------------
-------------------------------Realtek ALC 882 Sound Card ---------------------------
IO Ports: All same

4 x USB 2.0 
PCMCIA Type II Slot 
VGA Port 
S-Video Out 
RJ-11, RJ-45 Socket 
DC-in 
Mic-in, Speaker/Headphone out jack 
1 x Min-IEEE 1394 
SD/MMC/MS Card Reader/Writer 
1.3 MP Inbuilt Web Cam 

Dimensions: 

Length: 362 mm 
Width: 268 mm 
Height/Thickness: 28.5 mm 
Weight: 2.9 Kg


----------



## salils (Nov 30, 2006)

what is the appx price of hp dv2119tx?
can any one tell me?


----------



## DipDaWiz (Nov 30, 2006)

GunshotSilence said:
			
		

> the various configurations available here in India are
> 
> Specs-----------------Aci Matrix------------------Intel S96J barebone
> Price:------------------70000/---------------------52000(with taxes-ram)------------
> ...


 
Yes they are giving ATI x1600. but two thing - 1. Availability 2. Service

Are these laptops easily available? I dont think so. 
Less availability == Less Service == Less peace of mind. you are spending 70K, its a huge ammount. and laptops are more fragile (specially HDD and Screen) and not easily replacable and price is also high, so service is one of the major factor while selecting a laptop. So be sure about the after sale service before buying any of these.


----------



## ninad_sshinde (Nov 30, 2006)

can any one please give me a BEST configuration of laptop for using graphic softwares ie. 3dsmax / maya . please


----------



## dragonlord (Dec 6, 2006)

Do u mind telling us how u managed to bargain with the so called DELL guy ?  Sure will be handy for many of us here..



			
				DipDaWiz said:
			
		

> For Core 2 Duo only dell have some models and they definitly cost you not less then 60K. This week I orderd a Dell XPS 1210 with Core2Duo 1.83Mhz, 1x1024MB 667Mhz DDR2 RAM, 12.1" WSXGA, 80GB 5400rpm SATA, 8x DVD RW DL, anyway graphics card is same as HP dv6114 that is 256Mb (64MB dedicated,up to 192MB shared) Geforce Go 7400TC.
> It cost me Rs.67048 after discount. It comes with 1 year complete cover that means any accidental hazard is covered.
> 
> The funny thing is I burgained with the Dell guy and he sent me a quotation that deducts the TAX and Octroi and saves Rs.4300.
> ...


----------



## GunshotSilence (Dec 7, 2006)

actually theres been a mistake

the specs u can see of ACI matrix, are UK models.

in INDIA u will get the same specs as the s96j, for around same rpice.

u can upgrade the processor to 1.8 (cost unknown) through them and u get 1 yr UK and india warranty.

rest all specs and prices r same as that of s96j


----------



## Akshay (Dec 7, 2006)

@dipdawiz

Dats not a gud move. Say u can save on octroi by giving addr of place whr thr is no octroi. But 4 tax, I doubt if dey wil giv u a proper bill or whthr ur warranty wil b intact...


----------



## aneeshkj (Dec 8, 2006)

*Dual core HP laptop*

plz suggest a dual core hp laptop with a wide viewing angle lcd about 15"
with 1 GB ram and 160 GB hdd..
Plz tell me comparitive prices..


----------



## DipDaWiz (Dec 11, 2006)

Akshay said:
			
		

> @dipdawiz
> 
> Dats not a gud move. Say u can save on octroi by giving addr of place whr thr is no octroi. But 4 tax, I doubt if dey wil giv u a proper bill or whthr ur warranty wil b intact...


 
For your information in maharashtra octroi is applicable. and in pune its 3%. govt is thinking to make it 0%. And DELL are not giving it without taking any tax or octroi. they just deduct same amount(TAX+ Octroi) from total as a discount. 
__________


			
				dragonlord said:
			
		

> Do u mind telling us how u managed to bargain with the so called DELL guy ?  Sure will be handy for many of us here..


 
Simple go to www.dell.co.in make your customized laptop or PC. ask for a quotation. with in some day a sales representative will call up. dont commit on the buying or confirm the order. but tell him that you are interested and ask for any discount and if he doesnt agree tell him if he can ask abt discount to his manager etc etc. most probably you will get a discount. - all these things were told by a friend of mine who is in DELL. But there is no gaurranty that you will get a discount. I think, it fully depends on the sales representative of dell whether their daily/weekly sales margin is filled or not.

Try your luck. All the best.


----------



## dotcommakers (Dec 11, 2006)

Hi really need your helps guys.. i need following configurations 

Core 2 duo...  [intel preferred] 
2gb ram
160gb hdd *
xp pro
bluetooth/wifi **
12cell batteries
microphone/web cam **
graphic card [really wish if this can be achieved]


* this options can be accepted in lower configurations
** this is optional if not available than ok

plz tell me if this configuration can be achieved in mumbai than i can come there .. i am from rajkot.. how much it cost me

regards


----------



## ash24 (Dec 12, 2006)

hi there can anybody suggest me a laptop my budget is around Rs 60,000
iam thing of Sony or Compaq-HP.plz also suggest me a good configuration.


----------



## dotcommakers (Dec 12, 2006)

hi ash i am also searching.. and so far i think dell inspiration 6400 is the best for my need.. i am web designer so this model is the best for me with dual core 1gb ram and 80gb hdd 256 graphic card


----------



## khemkarahul (Dec 13, 2006)

whats the difference between Geforce 7200 and GeForce 7400  ????


----------



## tech_cheetah (Dec 15, 2006)

you can do the performance comparision betweem 7400 and 7200 at followin pages :

See 7200's performance :
*www.notebookcheck.net/NVIDIA-GeForce-Go-7200.2146.0.html

See 7400's performance :
*www.notebookcheck.net/NVIDIA-GeForce-Go-7400.2143.0.html


----------



## dotcommakers (Dec 25, 2006)

i need to your suggestions guys

i choose two models one is hp nx5325 and one is dell inspiration 6400

here is hp link
*h10010.www1.hp.com/wwpc/in/en/sm/W...24051-1124051-12434656-12433944-77995399.html

here is dell link
*dellstoreroa03.sg.dell.com/public/cart/configurator.jsp?prd_id=40111&sr_no=1
 Dell Inspiron(TM) 6400 Notebook 

let me know which one should i buy.. hp has amd processor and dell has intel core 2 duo


----------



## khemkarahul (Dec 25, 2006)

can the GeForce 7400 play NFS carbon with good fps ???


----------



## imagineer_aman (Dec 25, 2006)

Hi Team,
NEED :  laptop within 45000 INR
FOR : working in Flash 8 and 9(when it is launched) and gaming on weekends - like Doom 3, HL2

which one of these 2 is good?
Compaq V3155AU - Rs.35000(exclusive Tax) 
Compaq V6106AU - Rs.43000(exclusive Tax) 

Is it ok to go for amd turion64 X2 (or) the basic amd turion64 will do?
In other words, when shud one go for dual core processors?

Also, how much time does it take to burn a cd/dvd with 8x supermulti drive dl dvd writer?

Thanks.


----------



## salils (Dec 26, 2006)

Can I upgarde processor of my laptop later?????


----------



## ashu888ashu888 (Dec 27, 2006)

Guys,

I need to buy a laptop under a price range of say 50-55K, so tell me wich laptop shud i go for? (please note, i hv no idea abt laptops, this is my first time buying it although i hv a PC at home).

The main purpose will be official work with NO EXTREME gamin' but light gaming, bit of movies and music listening.

I saw a few days back tat laptops hv cum with a web camera at their top(above the screen)?? Please advice me... step by step.

I want it from a good brand wich also has good after sales customer support, How are Sony, IBM, HP laptops?

Cheers n e-peace....


----------



## ajayashish (Dec 28, 2006)

can anyone tell me how to get a Coupon for Dell India.


----------



## salils (Dec 28, 2006)

ashu888ashu888 said:
			
		

> Guys,
> 
> I need to buy a laptop under a price range of say 50-55K, so tell me wich laptop shud i go for? (please note, i hv no idea abt laptops, this is my first time buying it although i hv a PC at home).
> 
> ...


you can try either hp dv 6114tx or hp dv2117 tx.
In my home I have both,good performers for good prices.........
6114- 55-56K
2117-59-60K


----------



## kushal_657 (Dec 29, 2006)

my workin wud be downloading,programming, movies & songs and a little bit of gaming(not EXTREME)..pls advice me for a PC or a Laptop?????

Sum laptops hav also cum with a web camera at their top(above the screen)?? wat about 'em???

Be it PC or Laptop ;I want it from a good brand wich also has good after sales customer support, wat about Sony(Vaio), IBM, HP laptops???


----------



## ashu888ashu888 (Dec 29, 2006)

salils said:
			
		

> you can try either hp dv 6114tx or hp dv2117 tx.
> In my home I have both,good performers for good prices.........
> 6114- 55-56K
> 2117-59-60K


 
Thanx for the reply, can u tell me exactly wats its configuration? 


Cheers n e-peace....


----------



## dragonlord (Dec 29, 2006)

any good dealers for buying 6114\2117 in chennai ?


----------



## soumya.shanker (Dec 29, 2006)

Okay, I'm looking for a laptop in the 45000-50000 range.

I'll primarily be using the laptop for 
1. LAN gaming. Nothing too extreme as far as games is concerned, I'll be happy if the new games run smoothly, with medium graphics....dont need all the bells and whistles activated. 
2. Music - Pretty much throughout the day, dont need good laptop speakers, just a sound card which will give decent output on my headphones/speakers
3. Networking - I am connected to the LAN 10-12 hours a day, and am a pretty heavy internet user.
4. Battery life - Anything will be an improvement after my present Acer. I'll be happy with around 2 hours.

The HP Pavilion series looks ideal, but all my friends who have bought it complain of physical problems, eg: keys breaking off, CD drives not working. Do all HP's have this problem?

My comp guy suggested the Lenovo 3000 N100 0768A35. This got a pretty low score in the C-net reviews, plus it doesnt seem to have much gaming capability. Any views on this notebook?

A final question, is it worth shelling out money to change the screen of my current ACER ASpire 3002 NLC, running on an AMD sempron, which is slow and cranky, and has already lasted me 2 years. I have the usual "vertical lines on LCD" problem, and need to replace it. 
Here's hoping for some good recommendations......


----------



## Akshay (Dec 29, 2006)

@soumya

I guess Lenovo N100 has celeron processor n considering ur needs, its a definite no-no.

Chk d Lenovo A-39/A-35 laptops. One of dem has a core2duo processor wit 512RAM, dvd writer, 15.4", Bluetooth, wifi, etc. It wil cost u arnd 47.5K

If u can extend ur budget to Rs.56k, Lenovo Y100 wud b d best deal. It comes wit a tv tuner card w/remote, dolby system, etc...

HP doesnt hav d prbs u hav mentioned. Such prbs r rarity wit HP. 

How much is d dealer quoting 4 new LCD screen?


----------



## rohanwadhwa (Dec 30, 2006)

*Gaming Laptop.*

Hi..
i am planning t buy a loptop in 60 - 65k range.. I want to primarily use it for gaming.. Im looking for one with a decent grachics card, and atleast 1 GB RAM..

I saw Lenovo 7761-6AQ with 1.66 Ghz Core 2 Duo, 1 GB DDR2(667 Mhx), Geforce 7400 ( 256MB with Turbo Cache), 15.4", 100GB 5400 SATA which is available for RS 68500 at Nehru Place, Delhi.
Can some one please tell me, does the above graphics card have shared or dedicated memory..? 

please also advice any other good laptops in this range if you have some other in mind..
Thanx a lot.


----------



## dragonlord (Dec 31, 2006)

*Re: Gaming Laptop.*

TurboCache eats a share of the system memory


			
				rohanwadhwa said:
			
		

> Hi..
> i am planning t buy a loptop in 60 - 65k range.. I want to primarily use it for gaming.. Im looking for one with a decent grachics card, and atleast 1 GB RAM..
> 
> I saw Lenovo 7761-6AQ with 1.66 Ghz Core 2 Duo, 1 GB DDR2(667 Mhx), Geforce 7400 ( 256MB with Turbo Cache), 15.4", 100GB 5400 SATA which is available for RS 68500 at Nehru Place, Delhi.
> ...


----------



## anandf12000 (Jan 1, 2007)

hi guys i have compaq presario v3133AU with the following config 
AMD Turion 64 X2 
1.6 ghz 
80 gb Hdd 
512 mb 
Anything to upgrade to my pc.

my system is always on with internet , downloading lots of stuff 
my system heats up so much. anyone known about which is the best cooler fan. 
i also need to which is the best extenal hard disk for laptop.


----------



## rohanwadhwa (Jan 1, 2007)

*Asus G1*

Hey guys,
Just wanted to check if anyone could tell me where can I find ASUS G1 laptop in Delhi ( or anywhere in India)...

Thx.
Rohan
Find its review here...
*www.notebookreview.com/default.asp?newsID=3403&review=Asus+G1


----------



## Sourabh (Jan 1, 2007)

*Re: Asus G1*



			
				rohanwadhwa said:
			
		

> Hey guys,
> Just wanted to check if anyone could tell me where can I find ASUS G1 laptop in Delhi ( or anywhere in India)...
> 
> Thx.
> ...



Won't find one for sale in India. G1 laptop means serious business with a high-end config like that and still priced less than $2k. They sell like hot cakes  even in US. It has to be pre-ordered accompanied by a considerably long wait. ASUS doesn't have much of a presence in India for their notebooks, neither for AsMobile (Built on ASUS), nor Ensembles (which don't offer any customisation, comes with a standard config)

So, getting it from abroad is the only option.


----------



## dragonlord (Jan 2, 2007)

*Sony VAIO with GeForce7400 for 70k*

Guys, 

SONY VAIO VGN-C15GP has a Gefore 7400 and has similiar config as HP2117&6114TX and doesn't cost a bomb (SonyWorld dealer @ Chennai quoted 70k) .

Any reviews or does anyone have it ?

Also, is there a sonyStyle site for india ?


----------



## rohanwadhwa (Jan 2, 2007)

*Geforce*

hi again..
Am still looking for a laptop with a nvidia Geforce Go 7600 ( or more) Graphics card.. within 70k range..  Found only 2 close to what i was looking for...

Lenovo 7761 - 6AQ  - > With only Gefoce 7400. And not sure how Lenovo is as compared to other brands like Hp..

Hp dv 9010  - > A bit above my range.. For around 90k...


Incase any of you has any other model in mind close to what i am looking for, please suggest....

Thx a lot..


----------



## dragonlord (Jan 2, 2007)

*Re: Geforce*

Dell Inspiron 9400
-> With Ati X1400 = 70k
-> with Gefore7900GS = 80k
As per the Notebookreview.com graphics card comparison, AtiX1400 and Gefore7400 has comparable performance. Not sure though. [*forum.notebookreview.com/showthread.php?t=39568]



			
				rohanwadhwa said:
			
		

> hi again..
> Am still looking for a laptop with a nvidia Geforce Go 7600 ( or more) Graphics card.. within 70k range..  Found only 2 close to what i was looking for...
> 
> Lenovo 7761 - 6AQ  - > With only Gefoce 7400. And not sure how Lenovo is as compared to other brands like Hp..
> ...


----------



## soumya (Jan 5, 2007)

Is this notebook good?

*www-604.ibm.com/webapp/wcs/stores/...18425052502&dualCurrId=1000105&catalogId=-356


----------



## skrbhatt (Jan 6, 2007)

guys, i was thinking of buying a general purpose laptop.I do play games, but need not at high res.
I am thinking of dell inspiron 6400.
I have a few doubts.i can add another 5k to make the total 65k.what should i buy?
processor: 1.8 core2 to 2ghz core2.
RAM: 512 to 1 gb
or the gfx card.
Which do you think is the most appropriate?the proc?


----------



## hailgautam (Jan 8, 2007)

@skarbhatt, you can add a graphics card to your dell 6400, it will run the games. Ram you can upgrade later, processor and graphics can't.


----------



## hackers2005.3721 (Jan 8, 2007)

hey  does  any  one has  v3133au   and can the owner tell  me  how is it  can it play  nfs undergroung and about ram  512  or  ungrdding needed  

and  also  my frd  i  wnat to  know about v6106  can anyy  one show mw its picture and does it have the  couting


----------



## ajayashish (Jan 8, 2007)

skrbhatt said:
			
		

> guys, i was thinking of buying a general purpose laptop.I do play games, but need not at high res.
> I am thinking of dell inspiron 6400.
> I have a few doubts.i can add another 5k to make the total 65k.what should i buy?
> processor: 1.8 core2 to 2ghz core2.
> ...


 
go for graphic card.. it will really help in long run.,..


----------



## naveenchandran (Jan 8, 2007)

After a long time back to forums..... 

I am planning to take a notebook... [Next Month]

Budget ~35K

I need a good/descent Speed 
Proccessor: [Core DUO / Turion 64]
Ram >=512MB
>=60 GB HDD
Descent Graphics...

Size, Weight doesn't matter!
Any Make..

Please Suggest the BEST Notebook.


----------



## doctorarnab (Jan 11, 2007)

I want to buy a laptop for home use in the price range of 30k-35k. i use mostly for surfing, office program and some movie viewing. i have shortlisted 1.Lenovo Y500 77611AQ 
2.Compaq Presario C301TU
3. LG FD-225QA2
for this. Which one of this would be a good buy? LG Xnote looks great and has 512RAM while the other two have256. All other specs are same. Can LG notebooks be trusted? Whats the general opinion regarding LG Notebooks? what other models of HP/Compaq/Acer can I consider. Please give ur user experience. all suggestions would be welcome. also i want to know whether the lenovo model comes with a TV tuner card or I have to buy it separately?
Please reply.
Thanks.
Dr. Arnab


----------



## naveenpoddar (Jan 18, 2007)

hav a look on hp 3155 
no other notebook gives better value for money & it also suits your budget
check out the specification here


----------



## rahul_becks23 (Jan 18, 2007)

Dell is the best in laptops


----------



## doctorarnab (Jan 19, 2007)

Hi all!
The response i got for my query was very interesting indeed. while doing research i stumbled upon this interesting reader survey comdicted by PCMag.
for those vouching for Dell laptops this could be an eyeopener. please go through this article. perhaps it will help all those who want to make an informed choice about buying a laptop. please do post your opinions about the article.
__________
Hi all!
The response i got for my query was very interesting indeed. while doing research i stumbled upon this interesting reader survey comdicted by PCMag.
for those vouching for Dell laptops this could be an eyeopener. please go through this article. perhaps it will help all those who want to make an informed choice about buying a laptop. please do post your opinions about the article.


----------



## rahul_becks23 (Jan 20, 2007)

thats useless buddy


----------



## Manshahia (Jan 26, 2007)

I want to buy a laptop for study purpose..
Wat sud the config??


----------



## Akshay (Jan 27, 2007)

@manshahia

1st of all wht is ur budget n wht do u mean by study purpose - for programming, graphics or MS Office?

U shud go 4 a laptop wit 512 MB Ram (though 256 wud b sufficient but if u r planning to use XP, 512 is a safe bet to some extent) atleast 1.5ghz processor, wifi, preferably get a centrino sys.


----------



## dhan_shh (Feb 2, 2007)

Is there any laptop with small screen monitor like 10" or 12",light weight,descent battery? Kindly help me,My budget is around 40K.


----------



## Akshay (Feb 5, 2007)

@dhan_shh

U can chk d laptops frm Dell @ dell.co.in. Dey shud hav some lower priced model. 2nd option wud b sony. But dey wud b quite expensive (>50k)


----------



## torrent08 (Feb 5, 2007)

I am a dentist & goi for PG studies..im based in india..
 I need a Laptop[will have to present powerpoint case presentations, seminar etc etc]


My Requirements  1.Dualcore processor[pentium 4, 2 Ghz]  2. 1 or 2 GB Ram  3. 40 to 60 GBharddisk   4. 14 to 17 inch monitor
 actually i have no idea regarding what other requirements to look when buyi a Laptop..sorry, im a novice here ..

my brother in US askd me to find out how much the abve configuration will cost here in India. he says Sony , Hp & Dell  are good...
  Whats ur all opinion, dear friends here..?
 my budget within  i thnk 30-70 k..


----------



## anandf12000 (Feb 6, 2007)

*www.techcomindia.com/prodimages/USB-TV-Tuner%281%29.jpg

*SSD-TV-811
**Features:*
USB 2.0 Interface Hot Plug & Play
Support Notebook PC
Full Channel TV Programs receivable
With Infrared remote control
Auto full channel scanning
Compress TV programs into MPEG-1, MPEG-2, MPEG-4
Capture motion & still image
Hi guys i'm going to buy this tv tuner card 
pls give sug : is it worth to buy for my laptop 
1400 Rupees .


----------



## Akshay (Feb 6, 2007)

Ur budget is too varying.. 30-70K. Can u specify how much r u willing to pay? For 65-70k u wil get almost top of d line laptop wit Vista capability. Whereas for 30k u wil get bare minimum. 

If u want a laptop for videos, music, games, etc. as well, it shud cost arnd 50-55k. 

For ur presentation requirements, a laptop of arnd 40k shud b more den enuf. Compaq has d best ones n most of dem r listed on their site. Chk it out...


----------



## evil_maverick (Feb 10, 2007)

need a lappy wid good gamin capabilities.....
budget------70k 
any suggestions?


----------



## dragonlord (Feb 10, 2007)

evil_maverick said:
			
		

> need a lappy wid good gamin capabilities.....
> budget------70k
> any suggestions?



The below lappies have Geforce 7400 and would come in your budget

-> Dell Inspiron 6400
-> Sony vaio C Series
-> Lenovo Y500
-> HP 2119,6114 (baackup sux, i heard)


----------



## Pathik (Feb 10, 2007)

evil_maverick said:
			
		

> need a lappy wid good gamin capabilities.....
> budget------70k
> any suggestions?


dell xps m1210... tho the small screen wd be a problem...
also try dell inspiron 6400... u can customize it to the fullest in 70k


----------



## Sourabh (Feb 10, 2007)

@anandf: the performance and quality of the tv tuner from techcom may not be spectacular, but at a 1.4k price we are talking about a neat feature that will enable you to watch TV on the laptop. If you want sharp picture quality and intend to record from live television or timeshift, getting a better tv tuner would be advisable. That would also stretch your budget to the 3.5k mark and above. In that range you have all possible options from Compro, Pixelview and Pinnacle - all of these even offer the FM feature. Now you know your options, make the best choice for your needs.

@evil maverick: If you are really interested in a gaming notebook in a sub 70k budget, you will have to compromise on the brand value. No configuration offered by manufacturers in mainstream 70k budget is suitable for gaming. Go7300/7400, ATI X1300/X1400 are good for casual gaming and running Aero on Vista and that is just about it. Get in touch with ACI or Redington India distributors in your area. ACI offers Matrix 1500 notebook based on T7200, X1600 256MB, 1GB System RAM and the other usual stuff for 70k. Redington India deal in the Verified by Intel laptops on Intel's behalf. You can get the same X1600 256MB GPU, a core duo T2300E CPU, 512x2 MB RAM on the S96J barebone (built by ASUS) for 55k. Both notebooks come with 1 year warranties and make good gaming systems. Google for S96J reviews, ACI Matrix 1500 is based on S96J barebone itself.


----------



## desh2s (Feb 13, 2007)

I am goingto buy dell inspiron 6400 but I am confused while selecting the graphics card.

which card should I select 
1. ATI Radeon X1400 with hypermemory
2. nVidia GeForce Go 7300 with TurboCache.

Both cards have 256 MB dedicated memory.

please help me in selection.
I will use this lappy mainly to do the office work. But I want it to play modern games also.


----------



## Sourabh (Feb 13, 2007)

X1400 is better and cheaper too, go with it.


----------



## mutant_8085 (Feb 14, 2007)

Akshay said:
			
		

> Ur budget is too varying.. 30-70K. Can u specify how much r u willing to pay? For 65-70k u wil get almost top of d line laptop wit Vista capability. Whereas for 30k u wil get bare minimum.
> 
> If u want a laptop for videos, music, games, etc. as well, it shud cost arnd 50-55k.
> 
> For ur presentation requirements, a laptop of arnd 40k shud b more den enuf. Compaq has d best ones n most of dem r listed on their site. Chk it out...


 
I want to buy laptop which is Vista enabled. Want also Aero effect to be supported. Please help me in this regard. Is HP-Compaq Presario V3137TU Notebook PC meets my requirements?

Awaiting for reply.


----------



## Akshay (Feb 20, 2007)

@mutant

U will need a powerful laptop given d features u want to use. So go for a laptop wit atleast 1GB RAM (upgrade if 512 is already given), core2duo processor, graphics card (nvidia preferable).

For HP/Compaq Sys, go thru: *h20219.www2.hp.com/services/cache/384863-0-0-101-121.html

As well chk dis page: *h50011.www5.hp.com/vista/in/index.asp

3137TU - It will run Vista but regarding Aero feature, I cant definitely say dat it will run smoothly. But u must upgrade 3137TU to atleast 1GB Ram.

U can also go 4 Dell sys. which r vista compatible. Chk it at dell.co.in.


----------



## maverick123 (Feb 25, 2007)

*Looking for a new laptop within Rs.50,000/-*

Hey all,

I am looking for a branded laptop within Rs.50,000/- with the following configuration:

Operating system installed - WinXP or Linux
Processor speed - 2 GHz
Processor type - AMD Turion 64 Mobile Technology or an Intel
Standard memory - min. of 512 MB
Internal hard disk drive - min. of 80GB
Wireless technologies - Intel® Pro/Wireless 3945ABG 802.11a/b/g or Boardcom 802.11 a/b/g
Display size - 14.1" or 15" 
Display resolution - 1280 x 800
Video adapter - NVIDIA® GeForce™ Go 6150
Video RAM - good enough to support home-based applications
Weight - max. of 2.5 kgs


Thanks and waiting for all your replies on this.

-- maverick


----------



## Sourabh (Feb 25, 2007)

Look no further, Dell Inspiron 6400 is for you. Configure and suit your needs, stock config should do just fine. *dellstoreroa.sg.dell.com/public/default.jsp?c=in&s=bsd&l=en&prd_id=40396


----------



## snake (Feb 26, 2007)

I am looking for Laptop with

Processor speed - 2 GHz (pref intel)
Ram - 1gb
Screen should be very clear and sharp( need for presentations and reading)
Graphic Card - nVidia 7600 or radeon x1600
Hdd - 80gb in sufficient but 7200rpm pref.
Good Battery life and not very heavy
last but not least BANG for BUCKS 

Can guyz plz hlp me decide


----------



## grinning_devil (Feb 26, 2007)

I am planning to get rid of my desktop, and go in for a laptop...kinda desktop replacement type. I have finalised the following config --- Its a CTO model which will be shipped to US address only. I'll have it then shipped back to me. 

With the following config the price is around $1850    .. 
Its an HP dv9000t . Config is --- 
Let me know if something needs to be modified or removed/changed with something else... 


Intel(R) Core(TM) 2 Duo T7200 (2.0GHz/4MB L2Cache) 
17.0" WSXGA+ BrightView Widescreen (1680x1050) 
512MB NVIDIA(R) GeForce(R) Go 7600 
2048MB DDR2 System Memory (2 Dimm) 
160GB 5400RPM SATA Hard Drive
Super Multi 8X DVD+/-R/RW w/Double Layer Support 
Intel(R) PRO/Wireless 3945ABG Network w/Bluetooth 
HP Expresscard TV Tuner for Windows Vista Notebook 
HP Imprint Finish + Microphone + Webcam 
High Capacity 8 Cell Lithium Ion Battery 
Genuine Windows Vista Business 
-----


----------



## snake (Feb 26, 2007)

@grinning devil
Change ur hdd get 7200rpm hdd

And r u using any kind of service to get it shipped from usa adress to u?


----------



## grinning_devil (Feb 26, 2007)

hmm...yup...ur right...i was also planning to go ahead with 7200rpm...but the size factor made me go in for 5400. THe max they are giving away on 7200rpm is 100Gb disc. I can opt for 100GB * 2 = 200GB...but will add to the weight of the lappy as a whole. 

PS... 100GB 7200rpm is $24 cheaper than 160GB one. 

Shipping will not be a problem...the company I am working for right now has a office in Chicago and New York. Will ship it to that address, and they'll ship it back to me. Or if someone is coming over(which many guys do every month ) they'll bring over the lappy themselves.


----------



## hailgautam (Feb 26, 2007)

any way your laptop would be quit heavy and could not be carried around, so why bother about the extra weight


----------



## grinning_devil (Feb 26, 2007)

apart from weight, its the cost too ... it goes way beyond my budget with 2 drives....goes to $2100 !!!! 

I'll be selecting either 100GB 7200rpm or 160GB 5400rpm ... keeping in mind that my laptop will remain powered on 24*7, and downloading will go on all the time ....  like it happens on my present Compaq laptop, i guess i will require that additional space !!!


----------



## snake (Feb 26, 2007)

wahh u r lucky every month guyz coming from der
I would suggest buy 100 gb for now couz u have dvd writer and incase u still need space u can always buy USB hdd from there.USB hdd avail there are very neat and handy and as they are usb u can plug n play.


----------



## sivarap (Mar 7, 2007)

Does DELL XPS M1210 have inbuilt bluetooth and 802.11g ???? It is not mentioned it their site..... It has an awesome config otherwise.


----------



## Sourabh (Mar 7, 2007)

Yes


----------



## sivarap (Mar 8, 2007)

Sourabh said:
			
		

> Yes



Proof?


----------



## Akshay (Mar 8, 2007)

@sivarap

*Check Here*


----------



## sivarap (Mar 8, 2007)

Akshay said:
			
		

> @sivarap
> 
> *Check Here*


Is it invisible to me alone???? or is there any secret word like "Showme seseme"

I alreadyu checked teh page. Send a snapshot if u see it and if possible.


----------



## Akshay (Mar 8, 2007)

No it is not invisible if u keep ur eyes open.. Clik on d technology tab - wireless ready. Dat shud clear ur queries

*imagecloset.net/uthumbs/opt1173351997o.jpg

*imagecloset.net/uthumbs/rgh1173352201i.jpg


----------



## rakeshishere (Mar 8, 2007)

Hi Digitians,
I have decided to buy a laptop and have a budget of 35k.I wanted to know if there is a possibility to upgrade any peripheral like RAM or HDD for a higher version than the standard specifications mentioned by the Retailer.and Is it possible for me to Get an Assembled Laptop anywhere in Bangalore

Specifications I need:
2.6-3.0Ghz Processor
512MB/1GB RAM
80GB/Higher HDD
DVD Writer

I can Extend my Budget to 40K in case for a Higher RAM or HDD.I would like to use my laptop for browsing,Running applications like PHOTOSHOP,ILLUSTRATOR,Visual Studio e.tc. and No GAMES at all though it might be a diff fact that Laptops r not Good for Gaming than DESKTOPS.As per my Budget and requirements ,I found a nice Little Model named-->Compaq Presario V3155AU
In the above compaq model they have mentioned the PROCESSOR:AMD Turion™ 64 Mobile Technology MK-36 .Does it mean its a 64bit Processor and will it give me any compatibily problem for softwares including my OS?

I would like ur suggestions on this and would take all ur opinion into considerations for the purchase of this latop...Plz Do suggest if there is any other model available not considering the Price/Budget provided it has excellent features and does not arise any problems


----------



## Akshay (Mar 9, 2007)

@rakesh

3155AU is gud option. Else configure ur sys at Dell. Though it wud cost a little more, it wud b worth it. Dont go 4 Acer though dey r cheap.. Compaq has a DVD Writer model in their sub 40k model but it is celeron


----------



## sekharengg (Mar 12, 2007)

I want to buy a laptop for programming related to application development and do some gaming too.Gaming not on high end.

My budget is 40k. So please help me out which brand or configuration to go for.


----------



## Akshay (Mar 13, 2007)

@sekharengg

Chk Dell Inspiron 640 & 6400 series. They will b a little higher then ur budget but r good ones. Also chk compaq series mentioned in earlier posts. Best - chk latest issue of Digit for same query


----------



## Maverick340 (Mar 13, 2007)

I wanted to know if all laptops can be upgraded .Or does it depend on motherboards .. ? I want a gfx card for hp dv6245ca and an internal dvd writer for compaq nx6120


----------



## prankie (Mar 16, 2007)

hey,
can anyone tell me how to buy DELL laptops??? AFAIK, they dont have any retail shops...
reply soon... i live in bhopal...

my friend wants a lappy below 55k..
his only requirement is that it shud be able to run Vista with aero support...


----------



## Akshay (Mar 16, 2007)

@prankie

Call up dell on their TOLL FREE No. or leave ur contact details at their site - *www.dell.co.in. They will revert bak 2 u. U can configure ur sys @ their site


----------



## sivarap (Mar 16, 2007)

Dell website is awesome...the way they have options for different components and auto update of their prices. But someone telme if it wld be a lot cheaper if i buy it in a store? 
Also are there similar sites for Compaq and other lappys


----------



## prankie (Mar 16, 2007)

any other option other than dell??


----------



## GunshotSilence (Mar 17, 2007)

my uncle recently bought a hp pavillion 6137tx with

core2 t5500 @1.6ghz @667hz fsb
1x1gb ram
120 gb 5400 rpm hdd
15.4" widescreen
1.3 mgpixel camera
dvd writer and geforce 7400 go
1yr warranty

for 61000 incl taxes

i have finalised aci matrix 1500 with

core2 t7200 @2ghz @667hz fsb
1x1gb ram
120 gb 5400 rpm hdd
15.4" widescreen
1.3 mgpixel camera
dvd writer and ati Mobility radeon x1600 256 mb dedicated
2yr warranty

for 70000 incl taxes

buying in april as soon as exams get over


----------



## Akshay (Mar 17, 2007)

Dell is not available normally in stores. It wil b cheaper to buy directly frm dell. 

Common practise follwd in India is to contact Dell as "xyz computer stores" n get those few hundred rupees of extra discount. 

Apart frm Dell, Compaq/HP r d best options. Sony is more expensive


----------



## Josan (Mar 21, 2007)

i want to buy a laptop around 100k ,,,so should i go for sony vio or other tablet editon any other company


----------



## Akshay (Mar 22, 2007)

*SUGGESTED LAPTOP:*

Range - Upto 42,000/-

COMPAQ PRESARIO V6211AU

AMD Turion 1.6, 512 DDR2 RAM, 120GB HDD, 8x double layer DVD Writer, nvidia Geforce 6150, 15.4"widescreen, Vista Home Basic, card reader, BT, wifi, etc...

Dealer/Co. is offering free webcam, HP Headset, international calling card, data card & 1 year insurance free on dis product. 

So seems a cool offer compared to odr cos.

Same product is available in Intel Dual core for Rs.46k (V3239TU). But it doesnt have nVidia card. So for Vista, 6211AU wud b preferable.


----------



## patelpk (Mar 22, 2007)

Can somebody tell me review of "*Dell Inspiron 1501*" 
also please tell me street price of it and how much gonna cost me for 1 gb ram upgrade


----------



## hailgautam (Mar 22, 2007)

patelpk said:
			
		

> Can somebody tell me review of "*Dell Inspiron 1501*"
> also please tell me street price of it and how much gonna cost me for 1 gb ram upgrade



You can get the price of the machine on the dell site itself, it is a Inspiron 6400 almost except for the fact that it is based on the AMD Turion based processor, hence it is cheaper. AMD mobile processors it seems get hot a lot and that is why they are not recommended for the laptops....


----------



## abs_shayz (Mar 25, 2007)

*Help in buying*

Hello,
I want to replace my desktop with a laptop. the specifications I want in the lappy are as follows, 
Core 2 Duo 1.6ghz, 1gb ram(upgradable), 15" widescreen display, 100+ gb sata HDD, DVD RW, bluetooth, good quality speakers etc. This will be mainly used for graphics purposes. are there any advantage opting for AMD Turion 64 X2? Pls recommend some models having solid performance. and my budget is max of 60k rupees.

Thanks in advance.


----------



## GunshotSilence (Mar 25, 2007)

hp pavilion 6137tx
core2 t5500 @1.6ghz @667hz fsb
1x1gb ram
120 gb 5400 rpm hdd
15.4" widescreen
1.3 mgpixel camera
dvd writer and geforce 7400 go
1yr warranty

for 61000 incl taxes -chennai


----------



## bhabendrasaikia (Mar 26, 2007)

Hi friends,
want to buy Dell Inspiron 6400 laptop, but a small doubt, say after 3 years the battery stops working, need replacement or the keyboard malfunctions, how is Dell's response in such cases . any option other than going to Dell if they dont replace the components ?


----------



## Sourabh (Mar 26, 2007)

They do replace components like battery, keyboard and likes. If the laptop serves you well for three years, you may be more willing to get the faulty components replaced from local laptop repair guy than pay Dell a much bigger sum.


----------



## sanyaldk (Mar 26, 2007)

*baterry problem*

hi guyes !
i have hp pavilion dv 2122tu. my battery lasts for just 1.45hr max while doing some word file typing and other minor works.my friend have dell 640m his battery lasts for about 3hr doing same works. both have 6cell battery.
so the poor battery life is characteristic of hp or my laptop`s battery has some problem?


----------



## bhabendrasaikia (Mar 27, 2007)

@Sourabh,
you mean Dell components can be replaced by non-Dell vendors ?


----------



## Sourabh (Mar 27, 2007)

Yes, Why does that surprise you?


----------



## bhabendrasaikia (Mar 27, 2007)

I thought they wont be compatible. Fine if it is not so. Thanks.


----------



## sid311 (Apr 1, 2007)

hi guys...need to buy a laptop for around 50-60k...choice is between hp pavillion and sony viao...which one do u think is better...need it for mid range gaming, watching videos etc...pls suggest (any other brand would also do except dell..)

my choice is between hp dv6226tx and sony VGN-C22GH...please let me know....


----------



## sivarap (Apr 3, 2007)

Del Inspiron 6400 and XPS1210 can be configured with almost the same config...but teh price diff is huge...any idea why?


----------



## arijitraja (Apr 8, 2007)

*Laptop within 40k*

Hi..
I want a laptop costing not more than 40k. I currently have a IBM T43  and its wonderful but its too expensive to no point thinking of it. If I can get it from the US then its cheaper and within budget but then i will only get it when someone i know comes back to india in near future.. But i want to buy it within 10-12 days. Now about the constraints and requirements - 
1) Good battery backup and not very heavy.
2) doesnt need to be a desktop replacement but yes atleast 60GB HDD and 512 RAM and basic things which are there in every laptop these days.
3) Wireless
4) Shouldnt be COMPAQ.

How is Acer ? There is one model i dont remember the model number which has every feature possible and costs around 42k. what are the general drawbacks if any of Acer generally ?

O yes and as someone already asked.. hows this model ? 

DellTM InspironTM 1501 Notebook
AMD®  Turion 64x2 Mobile technology TL50
Genuine Windows VistaTM  Home Basic
15.4" Wide Screen XGA TFT Display (1280x800 res.)
512MB DDR2 SDRAM at 533MHz (1X512MB)
80GB1 5400RPM SATA Hard Drive
Free upgrade to 8X DVD+/-RW Combo Drive with dual layer write capabilities


----------



## Chirag (Apr 12, 2007)

Anyone used HP dv2214TU or HP dv6226TX??? How are they?


----------



## hackers2005.3721 (Apr 12, 2007)

i  think  compaq roxx


----------



## GunshotSilence (Apr 13, 2007)

dv 6226tx is diff from 6137tx by just OS. latter has MCE, former has vista home premium.

mu uncle bought 6137tx last month. seems good. havent used it.cost is 61k

me buying hp dv9222tx on thursday for 67k

  17" at 1440x900, 160 gb hdd, 1gb ram t5200 1.6ghz and geforce go 7600 and vista home premium


----------



## patelpk (Apr 16, 2007)

Hi All,

I have zeroed on these 2 model for me

ACER ASPIRE 5572
Compaq Presario V6211

Both are around 40K

Can u suggest me the best Buy


----------



## hackers2005.3721 (Apr 16, 2007)

i have compaq 6211 its cool i got it for 43k  its rocking man


----------



## patelpk (Apr 16, 2007)

hackers2005.3721 said:
			
		

> i have compaq 6211 its cool i got it for 43k  its rocking man



Hi I checked it here (Bangalore) its coming in 39500 incl. taxes + carry case

Can u giv me more info about the performance & other features

Thanks


----------



## hackers2005.3721 (Apr 16, 2007)

dude  its rocking  man  what  can  i  tell  more its value for mone  but hey  listen  try  to  get a  cooling  pad  <if u  use the  lappy  more than  2.5 hours  >constant. and a mouse  it  looks a babe .  i  took  it bc it looks  grt


----------



## patelpk (Apr 17, 2007)

hackers2005.3721 said:
			
		

> dude  its rocking  man  what  can  i  tell  more its value for mone  but hey  listen  try  to  get a  cooling  pad  <if u  use the  lappy  more than  2.5 hours  >constant. and a mouse  it  looks a babe .  *i  took  it bc* it looks  grt


How much cooling  pad will cost me & the price of Mouse 
Please tell me whts the meaning of bc in the *Bold* text above 

Do tell me are they providing Driver cd & wht about the recovery partition. Is it too difficult to delete it to free space

& did they provide Vista CD with It ... 

Please post wht all the things which come along with it

& if possible pls post some pics of it..


----------



## aritrap (Apr 17, 2007)

Can anyone tell me about the Model no and name of company whose laptop has any processor of frequency 1-2Ghz, 256 or 512 MB memory, atleast 40GB hard disk,combo drive or DVD writer comes with/without preloaded OS and costs around Rs.30000.

Please include the price too.


----------



## Ganeshkumar (Apr 18, 2007)

Hi I am planning to buy DellTM InspironTM  6400 Notebook... (Core 2 duo, 1GB Ram, 80GB, DVD Writer,...) Is there any other good bet?? I can spare arnd 50K... 

I heard that Dell has no dealers.. I have to deal direct with Dell... So how is the support? 

I am ready to buy other brands too...
Waiting for reply frnds...


----------



## hackers2005.3721 (Apr 18, 2007)

yaaa dell is good but noo looks  man compaq  v6000 has  grt look  one of the  bst


----------



## bhabendrasaikia (Apr 19, 2007)

*Dell Inspiron 6400 Vs HCL AX009012*

Friends,
     please help me decide which one to buy. Both have almost same config Intel Core2Duo processor, 1 GB RAM, Priced around 48k. 
     HCL AX009012 was declared "Editor's Choice" in laptop review in PCQuest,April Issue in budget category (under 55k) . On the other hand Dell doesnot have local dealers , so i fear i might get stranded if it gives some problem in future.
     Your opinions please.


----------



## patelpk (Apr 19, 2007)

Hey , *hackers2005.3721*

did u got the the free gifts available with Compaq V6211AU.

*h50043.www5.hp.com/ENP5/Public/Content.aspx?contentID=20827&portalID=372&pageID=1

Please let me know because i am going for this lappi only

& also do tell me wht and all comes along with Notebook i mean carrycase etc.


----------



## hackers2005.3721 (Apr 19, 2007)

man  i got original carry  case  of  leather  see  that  its puree  bc it cost  io  think  more than 1000rs amd i mentioned  the dealer beofre only  while nego to  give me a free mouse and yes i  didnt got it  but while  a no and u  haev to  regiter your product  will be givin to u have to  register  it  and  then u  have to  pay  the amount told  by them .  the dealer will  also  do it for  u .but u hae to  pay for  the courier charg as said by the compaq . i  have also registered my product and  it will  take about more than  15 days as i have paid then 10 days beofreee kkk for how much r u buying ??/ plzzz cna u tell .  and haaa plzz see  that  u buy  frm  a good dealer .  and buy your lappy which is not used too show the product  like  in croma ther r  man  lappy showed dont buy them . buy seal packk kkk


----------



## Ganeshkumar (Apr 19, 2007)

hackers2005.3721 said:
			
		

> yaaa dell is good but noo looks  man compaq  v6000 has  grt look  one of the  bst



Thanks... 
But for me ergonomics is not that much important... 

Is there any other good bet???



			
				bhabendrasaikia said:
			
		

> Friends,
> please help me decide which one to buy. Both have almost same config Intel Core2Duo processor, 1 GB RAM, Priced around 48k.
> HCL AX009012 was declared "Editor's Choice" in laptop review in PCQuest,April Issue in budget category (under 55k) . On the other hand Dell doesnot have local dealers , so i fear i might get stranded if it gives some problem in future.
> Your opinions please.



For HCL laptops.. they r not putting price in their web pages.... n there is no such hcl 009012 model in their web site... ?

Is there any other model u r looking at? I am too planning at ur same price range .. let me know wen u fing anything better config @ better price..

Dell pricing is g8!@!
Thanks n bye


----------



## sivarap (Apr 20, 2007)

how are HP dv6000t and dv2000t? any better ones in teh range?

Need a Laptop with following config

7200 2Ghz Ducore proccy 
2GB DDR 667FSB
SWXGA display
256MB NVDIA GFX card
DVD writer


----------



## bhabendrasaikia (Apr 20, 2007)

Ganeshkumar said:
			
		

> Thanks...
> For HCL laptops.. they r not putting price in their web pages.... n there is no such hcl 009012 model in their web site... ?
> 
> Is there any other model u r looking at? I am too planning at ur same price range .. let me know wen u fing anything better config @ better price..
> ...


yes, strangely no mention of model ax009012 in hcl site. 
Refer to PCQuest,april issue. It is adjudged editor's choice in 55k category.
Config:1GB RAM,Core2Duo,160 GB HDD,Vista home basic,bluetooth etc
price rs 48896 incl of taxes here in guwahati.



			
				Ganeshkumar said:
			
		

> Thanks...
> 
> For HCL laptops.. they r not putting price in their web pages.... n there is no such hcl 009012 model in their web site... ?
> 
> ...


yes, strangely no mention of model ax009012 in hcl site. 
Refer to PCQuest,april issue. It is adjudged editor's choice in 55k category.
Config:1GB RAM,Core2Duo,160 GB HDD,Vista home basic,bluetooth etc
price rs 48896 incl of taxes here in guwahati.


----------



## patelpk (Apr 25, 2007)

Hi Friends,

Does anyone have Windows XP Drivers for Presario V6211AU.

'hackers2005.3721' u Have the same Notebook ... 
Do u Have those Drivers or can u tell me where can i find them....

Basically looking for Chipset, VGA, and Audio Drivers.


----------



## hackers2005.3721 (Apr 25, 2007)

i  dont  know what  r u  saying   .  ask  frm  whom u  have taken  the  notebook  reee


----------



## patelpk (Apr 26, 2007)

hackers2005.3721 said:
			
		

> i  dont  know what  r u  saying   .  ask  frm  whom u  have taken  the  notebook  reee



That i will do ...

I was just asking whether u are also using Xp on ur Laptop.


----------



## khandu (Apr 26, 2007)

Hi There

Whats ppl thoughts about 

*www-604.ibm.com/webapp/wcs/stores/...18425052502&dualCurrId=1000105&catalogId=-356

LENOVO 776127Q

Although it lacks VISTA as OS.. 

anyone has proper pics of it

some thoughts plz.. my budget is 75000


----------



## Akshay (Apr 26, 2007)

@patel

U can find all d drivers for ur notebook on compaq site. In case ur sys is not listed, u can search ur model n get d links to drivers


----------



## patelpk (Apr 27, 2007)

Akshay said:
			
		

> @patel
> 
> U can find all d drivers for ur notebook on compaq site. In case ur sys is not listed, u can search ur model n get d links to drivers



Well Akshay believe me i search everthing i did'nt get what i wanted.

Only 3 drivers i wanted 
1. Chipset Driver.
2. Display ( VGA ) Driver.
3. Sound Driver.

Check Here
*h10025.www1.hp.com/ewfrf/wc/softwareList?os=228&lc=en&cc=in&dlc=en&product=3398076&lang=en

None of them Listed here

Do u have any suggestions.


----------



## neo_anderson (Apr 27, 2007)

matshita uj-805s firmware upgrade for compaq v3228au, problem listed as dvd-discs unreadable,pls respond asap...


----------



## coolendra (Apr 27, 2007)

can any1 please suggest me a good laptop within 45-50 K....

it shud hav a reasonable gaming pc feature...nd wi-fi internet usability....basically required for hostel use ...


----------



## hackers2005.3721 (Apr 28, 2007)

compaq v6000 seies  and i havw  v6211 42000 u  will  love the  machine  in the first  site


----------



## Akshay (Apr 29, 2007)

@patelpk

Download d drivers from Intel site. U will get all d 3 drivers thr.... (hope urs is a 9** m.b)


----------



## Ganeshkumar (Apr 30, 2007)

coolendra said:
			
		

> can any1 please suggest me a good laptop within 45-50 K....
> 
> it shud hav a reasonable gaming pc feature...nd wi-fi internet usability....basically required for hostel use ...



I am too planning in this range n...
I am going for Dell Inspiron 6400! !


----------



## hackers2005.3721 (Apr 30, 2007)

i think  d6400  has noo lokks  i think  go for compaq v6211


----------



## patelpk (May 2, 2007)

patelpk said:
			
		

> Well Akshay believe me i search everthing i did'nt get what i wanted.
> 
> Only 3 drivers i wanted
> 1. Chipset Driver.
> ...



While Seaching for Solution of Above problem i got this link which has all the drivers for the Presario V6211AU Notebook for XP.

*h10025.www1.hp.com/ewfrf/wc/softwareList?os=228&lc=en&cc=us&dlc=en&product=3177518&lang=en

Hope this could help some of you Like Me.


----------



## coolendra (May 4, 2007)

how is ACER ASPIRE 5052 laptop ??...

it has got AMD turion 64 X2...512 RAM , 80 GB HDD ,ATI Radeon 1100 extndable to 256 mb vram 14 inch screen , DVD writer , Bluetooth , wi-fi etc.... for around 38500...

but some one said it heats up fast.....is it true....

plz tell me....


----------



## Drizzling Blur (May 5, 2007)

Hello everyone, firstly i could not read the whole thread, since i have to make a decision real quick and make an effective one about which Lappie to buy. 

Uses, id put my Laptop through after buying

1) Document Processing
2) Internet Accessing (Wi-Fi and Cable)
3) Movies
4) Music

Those are the four major uses id put my laptop to, but then trust me when i say Movies, Music and Internet, I take it to the limit, since im on the run, i need something thats reliable, that has a good battery backup and good display and ease at mobility. Kindly help me, I have Sony Vaio in mind but for the same cost of a Sony Vaio if i can get the best model in some other brand i would not mind shifting, i need as many features as possible by default. Kindly help me, i would check this thread now and then since i have to make a decision by evening. Also my budget is not a constraint  

Kindly help me.

Also, some random questions about Laptops, Im totally unaware of their working whatsoever, it could sound funny, but im geniunely interested to know the answer to these questions.

1) Id be taking a fixed line Internet at my place for the laptop, at the workplace, there's Wi-Fi, how do i configure both ? Will there be any issues doing all this ? I mean the IP things and stuff, I dont have a clue about it all 

2) Does a Lappie have a static IP ? or rather if someone gives me a link on how lappies and Wi-Fi actually work together it'll be amazing

3) I download a lot from the internet, my desktop is cool with it all, can i do the same thing with the laptop ? I usually download office material worth like 60Mb twice a day or something depending on the work that day, will my lappie be comfortable with these kind of downloads ?


----------



## liquid_nitrogen88 (May 6, 2007)

hi friends

i am planning 2 buy a laptop in the range 50k-65k.

i have already done a bit of research including this nice thread.

i dint but get answers 4 ONE qn which i am puttin down here.

________Which brand from HP/Dell/Vaio/Acer ?________

the points 2 consider are
     @ weight is not a problem
     @ i will be watching lots of movies in it
     @ occasional gaming only
     @ no hevy duty work

pls help me out on this pals

thx


----------



## Akshay (May 9, 2007)

@coolendra

Dont buy Acer Aspire 5052. Build quality is also not dat gud. Chk out Compaq, Dell options with same config.


----------



## sivarap (May 9, 2007)

Drizzling Blur said:
			
		

> 1) Id be taking a fixed line Internet at my place for the laptop, at the workplace, there's Wi-Fi, how do i configure both ? Will there be any issues doing all this ? I mean the IP things and stuff, I dont have a clue about it all


Ask ur admin team to setup ur wi-fi at home and for ur wired connection ask ur provider's call centre. That will be good rather than me explaining. If u still want help, PM me.


			
				Drizzling Blur said:
			
		

> 2) Does a Lappie have a static IP ? or rather if someone gives me a link on how lappies and Wi-Fi actually work together it'll be amazing


Can be set as both dynamic and static. Usually wireless(since there is no idea how many will be connecting to it) is dynamic and wired(ur DSL modem) is static IP


			
				Drizzling Blur said:
			
		

> 3) I download a lot from the internet, my desktop is cool with it all, can i do the same thing with the laptop ? I usually download office material worth like 60Mb twice a day or something depending on the work that day, will my lappie be comfortable with these kind of downloads ?



Ofcourse yes. Even if you feel lappy d/l speed is slow, download in PC and then establish a n/w between ur lappy and Desktop and transfer it to ur laptop. Jimble


----------



## deepakchan (May 10, 2007)

liquid_nitrogen88 said:
			
		

> hi friends
> 
> i am planning 2 buy a laptop in the range 50k-65k.
> ________Which brand from HP/Dell/Vaio/Acer ?________
> ...



Definitely only hp/dell. Nothing else. Dell's service is better than hp's. But hp's looks are better. Its a tough choice. Its ultimately you who has to decide.


----------



## hackers2005.3721 (May 11, 2007)

deepakchan said:
			
		

> Definitely only hp/dell. Nothing else. Dell's service is better than hp's. But hp's looks are better. Its a tough choice. Its ultimately you who has to decide.





true  go  for hp  or dell  no no noo  for any thing else


----------



## sivarap (May 14, 2007)

AMD prcessor or Intel? I have an eye on Intel 7200 processor which has 2GHz and  4MB L2 cache,


----------



## anandf12000 (May 14, 2007)

hi guys i have compaq presario v3133au
AMD 1.6 X2
512 Ram
80 gb 
NVIDA GEforce go 6150 256 MB 
i got the game Need for speed Carbon original version 
when i play the game its streaming much 
what i have to upgrade ......


----------



## hackers2005.3721 (May 14, 2007)

i  think  u should upgrade ram  and even it is because of the  low end grapic crd


----------



## sivarap (May 14, 2007)

sivarap said:
			
		

> AMD prcessor or Intel? I have an eye on Intel 7200 processor which has 2GHz and  4MB L2 cache,


No one knows about it?


----------



## Sourabh (May 14, 2007)

@sivarap: You should wait for the new Santa Rosa based notebooks to hit the Indian shore. Manufacturers sell notebooks with T7200 with a high premium in India. The T5x00 Core 2 Duos are more common. So, I were you, I won't bother about T7200 in May 2007. Hope you get the point!

I have just ordered the Inspiron 640m notebook from Dell


----------



## sivarap (May 14, 2007)

Sourabh said:
			
		

> @sivarap: You should wait for the new Santa Rosa based notebooks to hit the Indian shore. Manufacturers sell notebooks with T7200 with a high premium in India. The T5x00 Core 2 Duos are more common. So, I were you, I won't bother about T7200 in May 2007. Hope you get the point!
> 
> I have just ordered the Inspiron 640m notebook from Dell


I am getting it from teh US so it is almost 15K cheaper. What say? ofcourse the warrenty is a risk.

what is the performance difference between 1.6Ghz with 2MB L2cache and 2GHz 4MB L2 cache?
(The price difference is Huge )


----------



## Sourabh (May 14, 2007)

The performance different is not much to warrant the premium costs. If you do plan to get it, get those ASUS machines G1, G2, a8js or similar. They come with T7200, nice GPUs and 2GB RAM. Dells, Lenovos and HPs are too expensive for it on customization.

Just my views!


----------



## Ganeshkumar (May 15, 2007)

CAN I go for ATI Mobility Radeon x1400 Hypermemory in mY Dell Laptop for Rs. 4150?? 

IS IT REALLY WORTH???


----------



## Akshay (May 15, 2007)

@Ganeshkumar

Wht r u going to use Radeon for? If intensive gaming, a definite no-no. For general purpose like movies, etc. it is ok.


----------



## Ganeshkumar (May 15, 2007)

Fow Windows Vista Aero Interface...

Can I go for??


----------



## Akshay (May 16, 2007)

Shud wrk provided if u have enuf free ram but if u hav a few applications running as well, performance will suffer...


----------



## azaad_shri75 (May 17, 2007)

I want "only laptop " from any good reputed and with good post sales service,


config should be- 15.4" wide screen tft, 2gz c2d 667 mz atleast, a dedicated 256 mb gfx,1gb ram(upgradable to 2-4gb) 80-120 gb hdd,dvd rw dl dvdram,and other common stuff like usb ports, fire wire port, good complete key board etc......

suggestions would be appreciated,

i dont want pre installed M$ OS, I would using linux or solaris...


----------



## sivarap (May 17, 2007)

shri75 said:
			
		

> I want "only laptop " from any good reputed and with good post sales service,
> 
> 
> config should be- 15.4" wide screen tft, 2gz c2d 667 mz atleast, a dedicated 256 mb gfx,1gb ram(upgradable to 2-4gb) 80-120 gb hdd,dvd rw dl dvdram,and other common stuff like usb ports, fire wire port, good complete key board etc......
> ...



The usual reply in the thread....DELL inspiron 6400 or HP dv6xxx series


----------



## azaad_shri75 (May 17, 2007)

^^ I want without pre installed M$ os.


----------



## sivarap (May 17, 2007)

You can choose to get Linux installed....I don't think that will be a problem. But you will not be able to buy online.


----------



## azaad_shri75 (May 17, 2007)

^^ thats ok, I want to know the models from other makers as dell , lenovo, hp are costly.


----------



## deepakchan (May 17, 2007)

shri75 said:
			
		

> ^^ thats ok, I want to know the models from other makers as dell , lenovo, hp are costly.


 
But their service is good. What if your hard disk or keyboard konks off? You'll be running around with ur laptop?


----------



## Ganeshkumar (May 18, 2007)

shri75 said:
			
		

> ^^ thats ok, I want to know the models from other makers as dell , lenovo, hp are costly.



Dell is relatively the Cheaper one with HP, Lenovo......  

I think HCL is the Cheapest laptop available here...


----------



## azaad_shri75 (May 18, 2007)

Ganeshkumar said:
			
		

> Dell is relatively the Cheaper one with HP, Lenovo......
> 
> I think HCL is the Cheapest laptop available here...


 
checked hcl models not liked them,

will dell provide without M$ os,thus price could reduced.


----------



## sivarap (May 18, 2007)

Ganeshkumar said:
			
		

> Dell is relatively the Cheaper one with HP, Lenovo......
> 
> I think HCL is the Cheapest laptop available here...



Whaaat? Dell is cheaper than HP? no way


----------



## Ganeshkumar (May 18, 2007)

shri75 said:
			
		

> checked hcl models not liked them,
> 
> will dell provide without M$ os,thus price could reduced.



Yes for me too...
Thats y I went for DELL... But they wont come without MS OS.... I confirmed frm DELL... 

Anyway I think it is a good bet...



			
				sivarap said:
			
		

> Whaaat? Dell is cheaper than HP? no way



Are U in INDIA???


----------



## sivarap (May 18, 2007)

yes I am but I've watched only teh US prices....I want someone to buy it from there..... ...really....is DELL cheaper than HP?


----------



## Ganeshkumar (May 18, 2007)

Yes SIVA....
If we r going for Basic core 2 duo laptop... The difference is nearly RS.8000/....


----------



## sivarap (May 26, 2007)

Which one is better?
256 MB ATI Mobility(TM) Radeon(R)X1400 Hypermemory
or
256 NVIDIA(R) GeForce(R) Go 7300 Turbo Cache

Also please telme why.....I am very confused as i don't know much about GFXz card.


----------



## rajputsanju (May 26, 2007)

hi , I m sanju, i m a new member of this community, first of all hello! to every one. I have some query , that i have a compaq presario V2000 series laptop, i m running windows VISTA on my notebook, my motherboard is intel 915 gm chipset, so my inbuilt graphics card is 128 mb, so i m not able to enjoy the windows AERO glass theme, coz its need higher graphics card, can any tell me tht is it possible to upgrade or set a graphics card on tht mother board mentioned above?, i m waiting for ur reply frends..........


----------



## suhasde (May 28, 2007)

Hi frnds, I'm planning to buy an HCL 2102 model laptop. config is : Intel core duo 1.73Ghz, 120GB SATA, 512MBRAM, DVD writer, webcam, 14" screen. My dealer is quoting the price as 37500/-. is ihe price ok?

also one of my frnd told me not to buy HCL laptops. as they get heatup & hang frequently. he also told that there was recent news in BBC that the touchpad of HCL notepad is causing nerve related diseases in some cases!!!!!!!!!!. Is it true???


----------



## Ganeshkumar (May 28, 2007)

I too heard the same thing abt HCL laptops... I went to DELL... It is better value for money in my segment..(50K) 

Have a look at this Dell Site n compare urself with ur needs!
www.dell.co.in

And i dont know anything abt BBC News..!


----------



## sivarap (May 28, 2007)

Which one is better?
256 MB ATI Mobility(TM) Radeon(R)X1400 Hypermemory
or
256 NVIDIA(R) GeForce(R) Go 7300 Turbo Cache

Also please telme why.....I am very confused as i don't know much about GFXz card.


----------



## Ganeshkumar (May 28, 2007)

sivarap said:
			
		

> Which one is better?
> 256 MB ATI Mobility(TM) Radeon(R)X1400 Hypermemory
> or
> 256 NVIDIA(R) GeForce(R) Go 7300 Turbo Cache
> ...



Hi Siva!

I Ordered for ATI Radeon x1400 which i googled and got it the best between two... 
& Also it the cheaper one...

These two links will help u.. 

*www.thinkdigit.com/forum/showthread.php?t=58230&highlight=X1400
*forum.notebookreview.com/showthread.php?t=39568


----------



## sivarap (May 28, 2007)

Ganeshkumar said:
			
		

> Hi Siva!
> 
> I Ordered for ATI Radeon x1400 which i googled and got it the best between two...
> & Also it the cheaper one...
> ...


Thanks a loooooot.....


----------



## Ganeshkumar (May 28, 2007)

^^^
R u Going for Dell Laptop??


----------



## sbhas2k (May 28, 2007)

Hi,

Planning to purchase a laptop.. Sony FE serious..
Config as below..

*Sony VAIO® VGN-FE890 CTO Series Notebook PC                     *

*Customization Details*

                                 Microsoft Works 8.5                                 
                                 Wireless LAN (802.11a\b\g) and Bluetooth Technology                                 
                                 Microsoft Windows Vista Home Premium                                 
                                 NVIDIA GeForce Go 7600                                 
                                 15.4" WXGA TFT with XBRITE-HiColor Technology and MOTION EYE White Camera                                 
                                 DVD+-R Double Layer/DVD+-RW Drive                                 
                                 120 GB Hard Disk Drive                                 
                                 2 GB DDR-SDRAM (DDR2-667, 1 GBx2)                                 
                                 Intel Core 2 Duo Processor T7200 (2GHz)                                 
                                 Norton Internet Security 2007 (Trial)                                 
                                 Engraving                                 
                                 None Movie Pack                                 
                                 Large Capacity Lithium-ion Battery (BPL2C)                                 
                                 Video Standard                                 
                                 Photo Standard                                 
                                 Music Plus                                 
Shd i go for this.. or rather Macbook pro with

2.16GHz Intel Core 2 Duo
1440 x 900 pixels
1GB memory
120GB hard drive1
6x double-layer SuperDrive
ATI Mobility Radeon X1600 graphics with 128MB SDRAM
for 2000$ ??


----------



## hackers2005.3721 (May 28, 2007)

hey  i  brought v6211 for  41400 with  mouse  its a grt piece but 15.4  screen  i  think  is too small as i  have a pc of  17 inch


----------



## sysfilez (May 29, 2007)

Intel® Centrino® Duo Mobile Technology 
• Intel® Core™ 2 Duo processor T5200 
• 1.6 GHz , 2 MB L2 Cache, 533 MHz FSB 
• 802.11a/b/g WLAN
&
AMD Turion™ 64 X2 Dual-Core Mobile Technology TL-60 
• 2.0 GHz, Level 2 cache 1 MB, Up to 1600 MHz system bus running at AC/DC mode 35 Watt 

well i have selected these two models from hp 
1) HP Pavilion dv9222TX Entertainment Notebook PC (RZ899PA)
link is *h10010.www1.hp.com/wwpc/in/en...-78223585.html

2)HP Pavilion tx1016AU Entertainment Notebook PC (RZ904PA) link is
*h10010.www1.hp.com/wwpc/in/en...-78223651.html

i'm going 2 buy one of these two during de weekend . pls leave ur suggestions ASAP.

tnx in adv.


----------



## Ganeshkumar (May 30, 2007)

Hi 

I got the price list frm a Dealer in Chennai....

Hope this will be useful for those who r going to Buy laptop... 

*s181.photobucket.com/albums/x48/Agkgans/?action=view&current=Agk001.jpg
*s181.photobucket.com/albums/x48/Agkgans/?action=view&current=Agk002.jpg
*s181.photobucket.com/albums/x48/Agkgans/?action=view&current=Agk003.jpg
*s181.photobucket.com/albums/x48/Agkgans/?action=view&current=Agk004.jpg
*s181.photobucket.com/albums/x48/Agkgans/?action=view&current=Agk005.jpg


----------



## sivarap (May 30, 2007)

Ganeshkumar said:
			
		

> ^^^
> R u Going for Dell Laptop??


Yeah DELL.....but a frnd is bringing it frm the US

C2D 7200 2Ghz 4MB L2 cache proccy
2GB 667 Mhz ram
DVD writer
15" WXGA display
Soundblaster (Is this only for the speaker Or is it a Sound card?)
Raedon 256 MB GFX card
No bluetooth
80 GB HDD

Comes to about 42k

Cool deal right?


----------



## Ganeshkumar (May 30, 2007)

yep!! Carry On!

Same config here will be 70K arnd here!!


----------



## sysfilez (May 31, 2007)

HP Pavilion tx1016AU Entertainment Notebook PC (RZ904PA) link is
*h10010.www1.hp.com/wwpc/in/en...-78223651.html
ok i got this one yesterday cost me Rs. 73,000/=


----------



## sivarap (May 31, 2007)

invalid link sysfilez


----------



## rohanwadhwa (May 31, 2007)

Hey guys...
I have Compaq V6112AU laptop.. baught in Feb 07...

I want to upgrade from 80 GB Sata to 160 GB SATA HDD ( internal only)..

Can any  one please suggest how much for would be a new 160 GB SATA HDD for Laptops.. and any particular brand...


----------



## maskorama (Jun 11, 2007)

hey guys i went to a rpg cellucom outlet today and operated a compaq 6211 AU machine wich had been swtchd on for past 4-5 hrs n da touchpad was burnin up!!does da turion really heat up so much or was it a fluke!!?????


----------



## Ganeshkumar (Jun 12, 2007)

No Inspiron 6400 in Dell Website!!!

Any1 know wat is the reason???
Are they planning to launch any new series of laptop???


----------



## hackers2005.3721 (Jun 12, 2007)

maskorama said:
			
		

> hey guys i went to a rpg cellucom outlet today and operated a compaq 6211 AU machine wich had been swtchd on for past 4-5 hrs n da touchpad was burnin up!!does da turion really heat up so much or was it a fluke!!?????




i  have v6211 of compaq yesnit  does it heat up not that high  but when  i  touch  down  u  can fell  that its warm  after 1 hour but then  i should  amd is beeter  value for money  i  just had to  put a coooling pad dowen  and then  it works vry fine  and amd r cheap and also  works  nicely like dual coreeeeee


----------



## Sourabh (Jun 12, 2007)

Ganeshkumar said:
			
		

> No Inspiron 6400 in Dell Website!!!
> 
> Any1 know wat is the reason???
> Are they planning to launch any new series of laptop???



Yes, newer Inspiron models with improved design will be available in a few weeks from now. June 26, if I remember correctly, is the launch date of the new models in US. Expect them on Dell India shortly. A new lineup called Vostro is also scheduled for release anytime now.

For more information, check this.


----------



## sivarap (Jun 13, 2007)

Sourabh said:
			
		

> Yes, newer Inspiron models with improved design will be available in a few weeks from now. June 26, if I remember correctly, is the launch date of the new models in US. Expect them on Dell India shortly. A new lineup called Vostro is also scheduled for release anytime now.
> 
> For more information, check this.


6400 is already an old model when compared to the US market....


----------



## Sourabh (Jun 13, 2007)

sivarap said:
			
		

> 6400 is already an old model when compared to the US market....



Nope. E1505 and 6400 are just the same. Consumer 15.4-inch laptop = E1505 in US, Business one = 6400 in US. Same thing, different name. In india, all are labeled the same(6400) For what it's worth, atleast it avoids some consfusion in India.


----------



## Ganeshkumar (Jun 13, 2007)

Thnaks for the info....

If the price remains same.... it would be the best deal!!!


----------



## patelpk (Jun 15, 2007)

Hi All,

This is just to inform u all that today i received my free gifts from HP after purchasing Presario V6211AU Notebook.

It Contains "a Web Cam","a HeadSet" and "a International Calling Card"

They have the facility to apply for data card from Relinace but they want an initial amount of 3300/- ... I dont like this idea so I didn't went for that offer.

"hackers2005.3721" Have you received your gifts ????


----------



## sivarap (Jun 15, 2007)

patelpk said:
			
		

> Hi All,
> 
> This is just to inform u all that today i received my free gifts from HP after purchasing Presario V6211AU Notebook.
> 
> ...


Congrats...howmuch did it cost?


----------



## patelpk (Jun 18, 2007)

sivarap said:
			
		

> Congrats...howmuch did it cost?


300/- as handing & transportation charge


----------



## hsr (Jun 29, 2007)

i need a laptop and i will use it for doing these:
Office work (word excel ppt pagemaker etc..)
Movie Watching
Browsing(optional)
Gaming(Gta vc nfs most wanted f1 2002)
Music(thru headset)
and at last some backup(power)


----------



## prasad_den (Jun 29, 2007)

^^ Your budget..??


----------



## hsr (Jun 29, 2007)

Rs 30000 to 40000


----------



## prankie (Jun 29, 2007)

plz help me decide a laptop, my budget is £700-800 (gettin frm UK)
i need:
17" TFT
decent gfx card (plz tell which is better Geforce 7600go or 8600m??)
i specially like dell inspiron 1720 with geforce8600m
and hp pavillion dv9341eu with geforce 7600go
plz help me decide.... or give any better models.?


----------



## Akshay (Jun 30, 2007)

@prankie

Go wit HP Pavilion dv9341.

@hari

Go wit Compaq Presario V6211AU. It wil satisy most of ur criteria except 4 it mite cost a little more den 40k n u wil need to upgrade battry 4 extra life. It is recommended dat u go wit a little high power laptop coz wit Office 2007, u wil need extra power...


----------



## gauravakaasid (Jul 1, 2007)

Hi people, my friend needs a lappy widin 40k max. he's gettin these quotes:
(all prices are inclusive of tax)
HCL AMD Turion Y2002 dual core 1.6ghz @Rs.38,470
HCL Pentium Core Duo AXK2101 1.73Ghz @Rs.40,590
HCL Centrino Core Duo AX8008 1.73Ghz @Rs.37,990
LG Core Duo Centrino FD-223QA2 1.73Ghz @38,990
Acer AMD Turion Dual Core Aspire 5053 ANWXMi 1.6Ghz @38,990

wich of the above will be the best bang for buck?

n also, hows the HP Pavilion dv9341, as Akshay mentioned. wats its price?

hey guys...help me out with this plzzzz.....


----------



## prankie (Jul 1, 2007)

dv9341eu retails for 800pounds... it has AMD Turion X2 tl-56 proccessor,1GB ram, 17" WXGA+ TFT,  Geforce7600Go dedicated 256MB gfxcard...


----------



## Ganeshkumar (Jul 1, 2007)

gauravakaasid said:
			
		

> Hi people, my friend needs a lappy widin 40k max. he's gettin these quotes:
> (all prices are inclusive of tax)
> HCL AMD Turion Y2002 dual core 1.6ghz @Rs.38,470
> HCL Pentium Core Duo AXK2101 1.73Ghz @Rs.40,590
> ...



As far as I knew....
HCL is not preferred brand for laptops!!
Go for compq! or Acer or Dell(may u have to wait long) ...


----------



## Pravas (Jul 2, 2007)

Suggest me a good laptop. Must haves 15inch or 17inch screen. 160gb HDD. 1gb ram atleast.Intel core 2 duo Processor. Please mention the cost too. It would be better if further upgrading is available in the system. And how can i use my laptop screen only to run my desktop cpu.


----------



## gauravakaasid (Jul 2, 2007)

@Ganeshkumar...too late dude...already got the HCL AMD Turion Y2002


----------



## Chirag (Jul 3, 2007)

Comments on this one plz:

*h10010.www1.hp.com/wwpc/in/en/ho/WF05a/1090709-1116637-1116665-1116665-1116665-13077516.html

Also is there any model by HP in which directX 10 card is there??? Also any model in which 7600gs is there and which costs below 60k??


----------



## prasad_den (Jul 3, 2007)

So far I haven't seen any HP laptops with Dx10 cards.. YOu can opt for a Dell Inspiron 1520 with Nvidia 8600 card that has dedicated 256MB memory.. Will definitely fit within your budget..!


----------



## Chirag (Jul 3, 2007)

^^
Nah not dell.. Warrenty stuff and all.. None by HP??

Also is it good to go with 7 series card instead of 8 series card now??


----------



## deepakchan (Jul 4, 2007)

Chirag said:
			
		

> ^^
> Nah not dell.. Warrenty stuff and all.. None by HP??
> 
> Also is it good to go with 7 series card instead of 8 series card now??


 
What do you mean by warranty stuff?? Dell has the best warranty and service among laptops..


----------



## Chirag (Jul 4, 2007)

^^
I mean its support in India. It got only 3 service centres in India. I know they will come at home to take the laptop. But my frnd who had DELL laptop got some probs with it and they took long time to replace it.. Me still rethinking of going with DELL and it is the only offering Dx10 cards in laptop right now. Correct me if I m wrong..


----------



## prankie (Jul 4, 2007)

Is buyin a laptop frm ebay a good idea????
chk this out
*cgi.ebay.co.uk/HP-Pavilion-DV9260N...goryZ177QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem
for a similar laptop in india u got to pay more than a lakh.. this guy is sellin it for 430 pounds...
what say???


----------



## GeekyBoy (Jul 4, 2007)

How's this Laptop for such a low price ?(Rs 31990)

*h10010.www1.hp.com/wwpc/in/en/ho/WF06a/1090709-1116637-1123071-1123071-1123071-13031696.html


----------



## prasad_den (Jul 4, 2007)

prankie said:
			
		

> Is buyin a laptop frm ebay a good idea????
> chk this out
> *cgi.ebay.co.uk/HP-Pavilion-DV9260N...goryZ177QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem
> for a similar laptop in india u got to pay more than a lakh.. this guy is sellin it for 430 pounds...
> what say???


Its an awesome rig.. Pity that the seller accepts only wire transfers.. not paypal..!! With paypal you at least have some protection..!

The specs are good, but the GFx card is a tad old.. Anyway, I'd prefer to make a direct purchase when such a large amount is involved..


----------



## prankie (Jul 4, 2007)

but how do these guys manage to get these machines for so less price???
i can get this machine by my brother, he lives in london...
but will there be any  issues with the warranty???


----------



## hailgautam (Jul 5, 2007)

patelpk said:
			
		

> Hi All,
> 
> This is just to inform u all that today i received my free gifts from HP after purchasing Presario V6211AU Notebook.
> 
> ...



my friend bought a hp notebook some time in june, they were offering data card, but since he is not here in india asked me to take it. but can i get the webcam+headset + international card instead???



			
				rajputsanju said:
			
		

> hi , I m sanju, i m a new member of this community, first of all hello! to every one. I have some query , that i have a compaq presario V2000 series laptop, i m running windows VISTA on my notebook, my motherboard is intel 915 gm chipset, so my inbuilt graphics card is 128 mb, so i m not able to enjoy the windows AERO glass theme, coz its need higher graphics card, can any tell me tht is it possible to upgrade or set a graphics card on tht mother board mentioned above?, i m waiting for ur reply frends..........



Bad Luck... Notebook pcs are not really upgradeable when it comes to graphic cards....


----------



## himtuna (Jul 5, 2007)

HI guys my old laptop battery in no more. May it rest in peace,,, I have bought  a new one and wants to extended its liftime. Please guide me in giving some extra hours to it. And how to dischagre a battery, I have seen in guides that one must disharge the new battery 2-3 times before using it. But how to do it? (discharing!=using>>>then how??)


----------



## hackers2005.3721 (Jul 5, 2007)

full  battery should  be overrr


----------



## azaad_shri75 (Jul 5, 2007)

himtuna said:
			
		

> HI guys my old laptop battery in no more. May it rest in peace,,, I have bought a new one and wants to extended its liftime. Please guide me in giving some extra hours to it. And how to dischagre a battery, I have seen in guides that one must disharge the new battery 2-3 times before using it. But how to do it? (discharing!=using>>>then how??)


 
not neccessary for new lithion batteries, just use it.


----------



## himtuna (Jul 5, 2007)

hackers2005.3721 said:
			
		

> full  battery should  be overrr


whats "overrrr"
but in the instruction manual its written ......to discharge ...for along life.....not include in 6 months warranty..........??

AND just use the lion battery???

Man let me tell you one thing just today I got the battery replaced..because the one which I bought suddenly died after after I think 2 uses???? Thanks to warranty. I think its because of overheating, my lapy is just too hot even after a half an hour use. and the vendor says the previous battery malfunctioned due to motherboard failure???lurk...he even added the overheating problem could also burn the CPU??

One thing I know that the lapy is burning my laps and about its internal I dont know? 
I there any way I could save the old lapy from sudden " Burning"  

recently I have emptied my pocket on:
1) 80 gb hdd (previous one was giving :"Disk read error")
2) a keyboard (it was too costly, but was that much important also)
3) a ram ( as ofcourse the previous one.." dumping the physical memory")
4) a battery....a new battery which worked only for two uses....and today I got it replaced......

Now I dont want to go for a motherboard or a processor.


----------



## hackers2005.3721 (Jul 5, 2007)

see dude  laptop  heats within  half an hour  only when  there i€s no  proper ventilation  .  plzz  dont put the  laptop  on  the  bed  or anyy  cloth  it is bbeter u  keep  it on  the table  .  so  taht  it ventation  system  works  .  kk  and evevn  if  your sys€tem  heat€s up  then  u  u€se a cooling which  is€ about lee€s than  1000  bukc  which  will  ever  heat your s€y€stem  very  nice thing i  €shoud €say  for  all  thos€e  who  r  haivng the complaint  of  heating laptop   vry  nice thing  i have  it and  my  laptop  now odes€nt heat  only  and  plzz dont kkeep  it  on  the pillow or  bed  .  u  will  burn  your  mohtherboard


----------



## manoj_299 (Jul 6, 2007)

I'm confused in buying Dell laptop model 6400 & 1420. 1420's festures and benefits are much more than if compared with 6400 but Just I have habit in working with 17" Monitor so just confused that 14.1" screen for Dell 1420. Will it be too small viewing? This 14.1 Inch push me back to buy 15.1" 6400 model. I am very confused. And also please tell me Difference between Normal monitor they Provide VS Truelife VS Ultrasharp with Trulife....Please suggest and help me out


----------



## himtuna (Jul 6, 2007)

prankie said:
			
		

> Is buyin a laptop frm ebay a good idea????
> chk this out
> *cgi.ebay.co.uk/HP-Pavilion-DV9260N...goryZ177QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem
> for a similar laptop in india u got to pay more than a lakh.. this guy is sellin it for 430 pounds...
> what say???




*h10010.www1.hp.com/wwpc/in/en/ho/WF25a/1090709-1116637-1116665-1116665-1116665-13077748.html
just check this out .....not around one lakh but you will be buying it form an indian dealer, whats more you want


----------



## hackers2005.3721 (Jul 6, 2007)

dude  i  think  go  for  15  inch  not le€s€s than  that  if u  wnat to  an   desktop  replacment   if u  wnat to  use  for ofice  use  then   14 inch  is  beeter  but  i  will  reccomd  15 inch  only  .  but i  know it is  tought as  in  1430  what  ever the  no  is  as  beeter looks and new design  and also  new feature  . beeter u  have  to comnparise on  screen  .  but if u  need a desktop  replacment  go for 15 inch  only


----------



## Ganeshkumar (Jul 6, 2007)

manoj_299 said:
			
		

> I'm confused in buying Dell laptop model 6400 & 1420. 1420's festures and benefits are much more than if compared with 6400 but Just I have habit in working with 17" Monitor so just confused that 14.1" screen for Dell 1420. Will it be too small viewing? This 14.1 Inch push me back to buy 15.1" 6400 model. I am very confused. And also please tell me Difference between Normal monitor they Provide VS Truelife VS Ultrasharp with Trulife....Please suggest and help me out



If u move with ur laptop everyday.... then get 14" only!!!
else 15"... I have 6400... and feels little heavier than my frnds lenevo! Movie watching will be better in 15"! 

Regarding Truelife... they have better contrast so that u can watch better even in daylight!! generally u go for this.... it will be useful if u use the laptop in outdoor! and ultrasharp... they have higher resolution!! i bought mine with truelife and completely satisfied


----------



## manoj_299 (Jul 7, 2007)

I will use mostly as desktop replacement really. I am not gamers at all. Havent remember when played last game. I will this laptop for being online almost I use 8-10 hrs everyday. Work isnt like very high graphics and multimedia but Its mostly Office related and yes need good screen as mentioned Trulife. Need for watching movie. Please thell me how is battery life and what kind of problem if any with Dell? Please suggest.


----------



## Ganeshkumar (Jul 7, 2007)

manoj_299 said:
			
		

> I will use mostly as desktop replacement really. I am not gamers at all. Havent remember when played last game. I will this laptop for being online almost I use 8-10 hrs everyday. Work isnt like very high graphics and multimedia but Its mostly Office related and yes need good screen as mentioned Trulife. Need for watching movie. Please thell me how is battery life and what kind of problem if any with Dell? Please suggest.



Few problems with DELL are....
No showrrom - so u cannot c ur laptop!
Delivery time - arnd 10days
Buy through  - Phone or Online!
Ergonomics -  Not Great!!

But....
U can save VAT 
Dell is great value for Money at this budget!!

In WinXP i get arnd 3 hrs battery life if i am only browsing!! with my 6 cell battery


----------



## himtuna (Jul 7, 2007)

how about ultra portable laptop
 I am getting it for Rs 35,000.00

*i197.photobucket.com/albums/aa90/himtuna/020113c.jpg
Config : 800Mhz Processor (celeron), 364mb RAM, 40 gb hdd.....mY Father is 
*i197.photobucket.com/albums/aa90/himtuna/020109d.jpgdying to get this and is even ready to pay Rs. 35k for this second hand lapy..He wants it for online shares trading.....is it a worth buy....?
I told him that we will get a lapy 13" at least with much higher config in about 40k.but he wants compact..giving reasons that an O2 costs almost the same. How to make him understand that this wouldnt be a worth buy! But if he decides he will buy it.  Is there any other ultra mobile laptop under 40k.


----------



## manoj_299 (Jul 7, 2007)

Ganeshkumar said:
			
		

> Few problems with DELL are....
> No showrrom - so u cannot c ur laptop!
> Delivery time - arnd 10days
> Buy through  - Phone or Online!
> ...




How can I save VAT? They said charges always exclusive VAT. WIll I have to bargain with them? "Ergonomics -  Not Great!!" Arent you satisfied with Dell? I dont want to go with other brand because no fit budget and want onsite warranty. And also Dell is one of the premier brand in Market.


----------



## Ganeshkumar (Jul 7, 2007)

manoj_299 said:
			
		

> How can I save VAT? They said charges always exclusive VAT. WIll I have to bargain with them? "Ergonomics -  Not Great!!" Arent you satisfied with Dell? I dont want to go with other brand because no fit budget and want onsite warranty. And also Dell is one of the premier brand in Market.



As u buy directly from DELL... The VAT is not applicable! 
So they would ask for a letter stating that u r not going to resell it - I think that wont be a problem so u save VAT 4% i.e. approx.4K 

I own 6400 and i like it except that *pure white* coating over the edges wen i open the laptop! I too had dilemma wen i was planning to buy ... but now satisfied as i saved a huge amt over HP!

Yes! DELL's Service is No.1 that is wat i heard frm the users!  
wat model u have planned to get>>??


----------



## manoj_299 (Jul 7, 2007)

Ganeshkumar said:
			
		

> As u buy directly from DELL... The VAT is not applicable!
> So they would ask for a letter stating that u r not going to resell it - I think that wont be a problem so u save VAT 4% i.e. approx.4K
> 
> I own 6400 and i like it except that *pure white* coating over the edges wen i open the laptop! I too had dilemma wen i was planning to buy ... but now satisfied as i saved a huge amt over HP!
> ...


I've plan to get 6400.

*www1.ap.dell.com/content/products/productdetails.aspx/inspn_6400?c=in&cs=inbsd1&l=en&s=bsd&~ck=mn
Click customize to see product. 
I reqested for quotation and Dell called me and talked 45 mins. I Asked for VAT off and referencing I have friend in Delhi using 6400 Name Ganesh  he got VAT off but he said he would paid higher price at that time price the price was higher. Now he cant make the VAT off. If you can PM me detail about you I can ask him saying your reference that you gave letter that you want for personal use.

*The quoted price:*
Intel(R) Core(TM) Duo Processor T2450
	Genuine Windows Vista(TM) Home Basic 32 bit (English)
	1 Year Next Business Day (8x5) Onsite Response (Parts + Labour)
	1GB (2 X 512MB) 667MHz Dual Channel DDR2 SDRAM
with Trulife monitor.

*pic1.picbin.net/direct/fvf0gjc.jpg


----------



## azaad_shri75 (Jul 7, 2007)

and what are other specs ie, whether exclusive graphics card of 256 mb is provided or using the on board memory, and what about dl dvd writer, if your budget permits upgrade your cpu to t7200.


----------



## Ganeshkumar (Jul 7, 2007)

manoj_299 said:
			
		

> I've plan to get 6400.
> 
> *www1.ap.dell.com/content/products/productdetails.aspx/inspn_6400?c=in&cs=inbsd1&l=en&s=bsd&~ck=mn
> Click customize to see product.
> ...


U r not getting any favour frm them! It is legal for us to get exempted from VAT... VAT is applicable only if U r going to buy and resell them... 

Check ur PM...


----------



## manoj_299 (Jul 8, 2007)

azaad_shri75 said:
			
		

> and what are other specs ie, whether exclusive graphics card of 256 mb is provided or using the on board memory, and what about dl dvd writer, if your budget permits upgrade your cpu to t7200.




I hardly reached this budget. Upgrading Processor Is very expensive here. I am not going to upgrade it. And whatever is my works with this laptop I think this processor is more than enough. I am still using my PIII 1.13 with 256 RAM and 120 GB HDD. I am providing you other specs....

Intel Core Duo T2450	
2.0 GHz, 2MB Cache, 533 MHz FSB

	Intel Core 2 Duo T5500 (+Rs. 7621)
1.66 GHz, 2MB Cache, 667 MHz FSB

	Intel Core 2 Duo T5600 (+Rs. 11929)
1.83 GHz, 2MB Cache, 667 MHz FSB

*"Does Core Duo and Core2Duo different? What difference" *



Genuine Windows Vista(TM) Home Basic 32 bit (English/Hindi) DVD Media

1 Year Next Business Day (8x5) Onsite Response (Parts + Labour)

1 ExpressCard Slot, (DOES NOT SUPPORT PCMCIA CARDS)

Artic Silver with Alpine White accents on a black base

 Integrated 10/100 Fast Ethernet

Intel(R) 945 Chipset Family

Integrated Stereo Sound

Dell(TM) Media Direct 3.0

Internal 56K Modem

Dell(TM) PC-Restore

15.4" Wide Screen XGA TFT Display with Truelife(TM) 1280x800

1GB (2 X 512MB) 667MHz Dual Channel DDR2 SDRAM  	

Intel(R) Media Accelerator 950 Graphics Up to 224MB shared system memory

No Floppy Drive

80GB SATA Hard Drive

Internal 8X DVD+/-RW Combination Drive with dual layer write capabilities. Roxio Creator 9.0

Dell(TM) Network Assistant - 90 days Trial

Dell(TM) Wireless 355 Bluetooth Module

Intel(R) PRO/Wireless 3945 Dual Band 802.11a/g 54Mbps Wireless Mini Card

6-cell 53Whr Lithium Ion Primary Battery + 65W AC Adapter

DELL Large Nylon Case.

I have provided all info.


@Ganesh, Thanks for PM. Did you buy the same config or the config with fast processor. When did you buy and how much it costs you.


----------



## azaad_shri75 (Jul 8, 2007)

manoj_299 said:
			
		

> I hardly reached this budget. Upgrading Processor Is very expensive here. I am not going to upgrade it. And whatever is my works with this laptop I think this processor is more than enough. I am still using my PIII 1.13 with 256 RAM and 120 GB HDD. I am providing you other specs....
> 
> Intel Core Duo T2450
> 2.0 GHz, 2MB Cache, 533 MHz FSB
> ...


 
yes there is a differenece in core duo and core 2 duo, latter has slight architecture difference(technically I too dont know much) and has 64bit support which is and would be default platform for future apps.

if possible go for single 1 gb memory stick, it would be easy for future upgrade,

go for home premium,

and how have you selected hdd partition, as in dell you have no freedom to have custom ones,


I think the days are not far when we could assemble notebooks to our own choice and at much cheaper price.


----------



## manoj_299 (Jul 8, 2007)

azaad_shri75 said:
			
		

> yes there is a differenece in core duo and core 2 duo, latter has slight architecture difference(technically I too dont know much) and has 64bit support which is and would be default platform for future apps.
> 
> if possible go for single 1 gb memory stick, it would be easy for future upgrade,
> 
> ...



I can partition HDD myself as I talked this issue in Dell they said you can partition yourself your HDD. You can customize as needed partition yourself. Yes it support maximum 2 GB Memory i.e. 1 Gb x 2. not going for home premium because it would need more RAM as Dell recommends 2 GB RAM for this. Core Duo Doesnt support 64 Bit?????? I think that AMD Processor in 1501 model support 64 Bit and this Intel dont? AMD is cheaper with 64 bit support and dual core processor. Please check if Core Duo support 64 bit or not?


----------



## Ganeshkumar (Jul 8, 2007)

@ Manoj
These links will help u... theses threads r started by me wen i planned to buy the dell...
*www.thinkdigit.com/forum/showthread.php?t=57433

For My config and price i bought look into this... 2nd page
*www.thinkdigit.com/forum/showthread.php?t=55820


What i prefer u is.. get core 2 duo!! u can get core 2 duo configured laptop for less than 46K!!

Hope those links help u!


----------



## azaad_shri75 (Jul 8, 2007)

manoj_299 said:
			
		

> I can partition HDD myself as I talked this issue in Dell they said you can partition yourself your HDD. You can customize as needed partition yourself. Yes it support maximum 2 GB Memory i.e. 1 Gb x 2. not going for home premium because it would need more RAM as Dell recommends 2 GB RAM for this. Core Duo Doesnt support 64 Bit?????? I think that AMD Processor in 1501 model support 64 Bit and this Intel dont? AMD is cheaper with 64 bit support and dual core processor. Please check if Core Duo support 64 bit or not?


 
yes it does not support 64 bit, as Ganesh says try little harder on your budget and get core 2 duo and ask for 1 gb ram stick.


----------



## Ganeshkumar (Jul 8, 2007)

Dell give 1x1GB ram stick only in in other series... like latitude for amt arnd 700... Anyway ask them is it possible for them to give... Lucky if u get it!


----------



## manoj_299 (Jul 9, 2007)

Today the Dell Man Keerthan again called me asking cheque but I finally decided to wait some more and collect money to extend budget for core2duo at least. I asked that man to give RAM 1 GB stick but he said Vista Need dual channel Stick so he cant help it. Thanks Ganesh I read your blog, it helped me so much.


----------



## Ganeshkumar (Jul 9, 2007)

manoj_299 said:
			
		

> Today the Dell Man Keerthan again called me asking cheque but I finally decided to wait some more and collect money to extend budget for core2duo at least. I asked that man to give RAM 1 GB stick but he said Vista Need dual channel Stick so he cant help it. Thanks Ganesh I read your blog, it helped me so much.



I think that sales man is fooling!! saying Vista Need dual channel Stick....... 
Then How come Dell Latitude Laptops have option of 1x1GB Ram Stick with VISTA!>>???


----------



## awestriker (Jul 9, 2007)

Hi,
Can any body tell me, where can I get exchange offers on laptop in Chennai?
I got a P4(HT) Mobile 2.8Ghz Processor Compaq laptop, which is 1.5years old. The model number is 2517AT.It has genuine Windows Xp Pro SP2. I have put a extar 512MB RAM and upgraded the HDD to 80GB. The laptop has no problems till date. I am more intrested to go for a high-end laptop and hence sell/exhchange mine.

Else if anyone is intrested to buy this one, then please pitch in your rates. 

Cheers,
Jack


----------



## azaad_shri75 (Jul 9, 2007)

manoj_299 said:
			
		

> Today the Dell Man Keerthan again called me asking cheque but I finally decided to wait some more and collect money to extend budget for core2duo at least. I asked that man to give RAM 1 GB stick but he said Vista Need dual channel Stick so he cant help it. Thanks Ganesh I read your blog, it helped me so much.



what does he think, by saying so, insist for 1 gb stick.


----------



## manoj_299 (Jul 10, 2007)

*Re: Will wait and go for C2D*



			
				azaad_shri75 said:
			
		

> what does he think, by saying so, insist for 1 gb stick.



I will insist sure and talk another salesman too. I asked him upgrading is problem if you provide RAM in both slot so leave one I will buy 1 GB RAM later from Dell but he said 512*2 will be provided. But I have decided finally to extend budget and go for Core2Duo to further one month waiting for arranging money. Its already huge expenses I dont want my Lappy goes outdated soon when it comes to run latest application. Maybe price would fall too. Thanks all buddy here for helping me.


----------



## abhinav_bipnesh (Jul 10, 2007)

*Asus G1s-A1*

Hi
I am looking for the new Santa Rosa platform Asus G1s-A1 in INDIA as it is prsent on the Asus India site so bassically i want the some seller in Pune as I am thinking to buy this. So please help me out in this regard.
Also if anyone can suggest me the equivalent in other brand then also fine.

You can find details of it on asus india site as the link given below 
*in.asus.com/products.aspx?l1=5&l2=74&l3=464&l4=0&model=1447&modelmenu=1

Help Me out plzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzz


----------



## manoj_299 (Jul 11, 2007)

Dell launched *Vostro* Series for sale in India. Watch out on Dell site.


----------



## Ganeshkumar (Jul 11, 2007)

These laptops from DELL is Going to Rock~~~!!!

Seems to be cheaper tooo!


----------



## hackers2005.3721 (Jul 13, 2007)

yaa  man  frll  has realed it but me uphappy i brought v6211 just 15 days back  irs expensive and also too  low memory


----------



## manoj_299 (Jul 13, 2007)

*Inspiron 1520* vs * Vostro 1500 *

Someone Please review Vostro 1500 Notebook and Please compare it with Inspiron 1520 and tell which will be best option to go with 1520 Inspiron or 1500 Vostro


----------



## Sourabh (Jul 13, 2007)

@abhinav_bipnesh: You can configure Dell Inspiron 1520 with the same config as the ASUS G1S-A1. Surprisingly, You can get it for cheaper than the ASUS. So, go with the Dell. You can save another 4-5k by upping the RAM to 2GB after purchase on your own. If your budget allows, get 3-year complete cover on the Dell.


----------



## abhinav_bipnesh (Jul 13, 2007)

Sourabh said:
			
		

> @abhinav_bipnesh: You can configure Dell Inspiron 1520 with the same config as the ASUS G1S-A1. Surprisingly, You can get it for cheaper than the ASUS. So, go with the Dell. You can save another 4-5k by upping the RAM to 2GB after purchase on your own. If your budget allows, get 3-year complete cover on the Dell.





@sourabh: Ya you are right but what i know is that Dell Inspiron 1520 does not come with Intel's Santa Rosa platform chip mainly M965 chip set which i am looking for. So please tell me that whether it is coming with the same chip set or not then I can go with as my budget is up to 80K as I am looking for a laptop which come with the latest hardware with this budget so that I can have a good gamin performance & i can go for development work also.
So any other good option are welcome Please hlep me out.


----------



## boomchick88 (Jul 13, 2007)

any one got what will be the best price for this config
core2duo t7100 800 fsb
intel 965
1GB (2 X 512MB) 667MHz Dual Channel DDR2 SDRAM 
120 gb hdd,8xdvd+-rw,
14" wide screen
wifi bt


----------



## Ganeshkumar (Jul 13, 2007)

47.5K ........... Go for Dell vostro 1400!!! customize in their website!


----------



## manoj_299 (Jul 14, 2007)

boomchick88 said:
			
		

> any one got what will be the best price for this config
> core2duo t7100 800 fsb
> intel 965
> 1GB (2 X 512MB) 667MHz Dual Channel DDR2 SDRAM
> ...



I also vote for Dell Vostro 1400 series...


----------



## TechHunter (Jul 14, 2007)

Hi Guys,

I am planning to buy a laptop around 50K.

Though i agree DELL would give me best perfromance, I am not so much comfortable with DELL as i can't get to see what i am paying for  and besides it doesn't have any good looks as that of HP.

Can anyone suggest which would be the best model/configuration i can get, if i am going for HP in my budget. I am mostly going to use it for my studies and occationally for watching movies  .


Thanks,
TechHunter.


----------



## nikhilpai (Jul 17, 2007)

Any idea when the Sony Vaio CR series with 14 inch displays will be available in India ?


----------



## hackers2005.3721 (Jul 18, 2007)

dude the new dell  sriers vestro  what ever  it is is  its have a grt looks


----------



## TechHunter (Jul 19, 2007)

Hi,

Any suggestions on Hp dv6314!!

Thanks,
TechHunter.


----------



## Ganeshkumar (Jul 19, 2007)

Yes u can go for it ....... If u prefer only HP! I too had the same model in my mind but this wuld come arnd 60K so i went for Dell!


----------



## TechHunter (Jul 20, 2007)

Thanks for the reply Ganesh...

One of the main reasons why I am not going for DELL is that I will not be able see or feel what I am going to get, before I pay for it. I also want to try out some basic test on the lappy before I could decide for which one to go for.
Though I also came to know that DELL is going to showcase its model in some select outlets in a couple of months from now... but I can't wait till that to happen.

As of the cost, I tried configuring *Dell Inspiron 1520* to the same as *DV6314*. It came around 57K. This is pretty much the same as some dealers have quoted for DV6314. I am also looking for further reduction on this as we are buying 2 pieces at a time (one for me and another for my friend).

However, there are 2 things that are bugging me on DV6314:
    * One the 2*512MB RAM (which just takes out my option on upgrading later) and
    * Windows Vista Ultimate, which is preinstalled. 
      Will I be getting the DVD for this if it’s preinstalled or is there a workaround (as some dealers have told me about some recovery sort of thing)?

Any idea on this?

Thanks,
TechHunter.


----------



## prasad_den (Jul 20, 2007)

^^ 1.You'll get a recovery DVD... 
2. Even dell has 2 x 512 MB RAM.. So HP or dell, you'll be stuck with 2 512mb sticks unless you decide to go in for an upgrade with them itself.. But that would be too costly (dell charges around 9k for an upgrade from 1gb to 2gb). You're better off getting the default version. and going in for a RAM uograde later by yourself.. 
3. dv6314 comes with a go7400 gfx card, whereas the dell comes with 8400 or 8600 card..


----------



## Ganeshkumar (Jul 20, 2007)

I think u have decided for Hp..... Anyway it is a g8 brand if price doen't matter! I asked some dealers in chennai and they told me that HP wont give u 1x1GB ram.... and there is no chance for that! anyway u demand them! and I think HP wuld give Ultimate DVD with system!

I configured Dell Vostro laptop with 2 GB Ram I think this wuld be the best deal in this segment......
Q540706V - Dell VOSTRO 1500 Notebook

	Base System 	Intel(R) Core(TM)2 Duo Processor T5470 	 1	 	 	

	1.66GHz, 2MB Cache, *800 MHz FSB * 

	 Operating System 	Genuine Windows Vista(TM) Home Basic 32 bit (English) 	 1	 	  	
	Dell Services: Hardware Maintenance 	1 Year CompleteCover 	 1	 	 	

	1 Year Telephone Technical Support (9am To 6pm, Monday - Friday) 	 	 	 	
	1-Year Limited Warranty (Next Business Day Service - parts & labour) 	 	 	 	
	Regulatory Label 	 	 	 	
	  	Dell(TM) Keyboard with Touchpad (English) 	 1	 	 	
	  	Integrated 10/100 Fast Ethernet 	 1	 	 	
	  	Dell(TM) Media Direct 	 1	 	 	

	Approx. 2.0GB of HDD space will be allocated to Dell Media Direct. 	 	 	 	
	  	Internal 56K Modem 	 1	 	 	

	RJ-11 Modem cable (AP) 	 	 	 	
	Display 	15.4" Widescreen WXGA (1280x800) TFT Display with TrueLife(TM) 	 1	 	 	
	Memory 	*2GB (2 X 1024MB) 667MHz* Dual Channel DDR2 SDRAM 	 1	 	 	
	Audio Solution 	Integrated Stereo Sound 	 1	 	 	
	Video Card 	*NVIDIA(R) GeForce(TM) 8400M GS* with 128MB GDDR2 dedicated graphic memory 	 1	 	 	

	Base Assembly (Discrete) 	 	 	 	
	Hard Drives 	120GB SATA Hard Drive 	 1	 	 	
	Internal Optical Drive 	Internal 8X DVD+/-RW Combination Drive with dual layer write capabilities 	 1	 	 	

	Roxio Creator 9.0 	 	 	 	
	Security Software 	McAfee(R) Security Center(TM) 8.0 - 15 Months OEM (English) 	 1	 	 	
	Bluetooth Module 	Dell(TM) Wireless 355 Bluetooth Module  	 1	 	 	
	Wireless Network Solution 	Intel(R) PRO/Wireless 3945 Dual Band 802.11a/g 54Mbps Wireless Mini Card 	 1	 	 	
	Adapter 	90W AC Adapter 	 1	 	 	
	Primary Battery 	6-cell 53Whr Lithium Ion Primary Battery  	 1	 	 	
	Carry Case 	DELL Large Nylon Case 	 1


*RS.55,700 ARND*


----------



## prasad_den (Jul 20, 2007)

^^ How much did that cost you..??


----------



## Ganeshkumar (Jul 20, 2007)

Arnd 55.7K!


----------



## TechHunter (Jul 21, 2007)

Thanks for ur replies guys....

And Ganesh, you had almost got me there, to think back on going 4 DELL with ur Vostro configuration. That was a really good configuration... Thanks for the  effort u spend, i really appreciate that.

I had gone today for another round of laptop hunting here in Chennai. Guess what, HP has another pavillion model released HP DV6516. 

The config is similar to that of the DV6314 with the below +ve points:
  -- 2 GB RAM
  -- NVIDIA GeForce 8400M GS 128 MB Dedicated Graphics
  -- Fingerprint reader (though not much of a use but still a add-on  )

And the -ve points:
  -- Intel Core2 Duo Processor T5250(1.5 GHz, 2 MB L2 Cache, *667 MHz FSB*) to T5300 1.73 GHz , Level 2 cache 2 MB, *533 MHz FSB*.
  -- The integrated web cam is a VGA cam as compared to 1.3mp of DV6314.

The processor clock speed has gone down though its FSB is higher. Any comments on this.
Let me know if i am missing something.

Ah.. yes... the cost... its almost the same as DV6314, in fact with some dealers the bargain came to a lesser amount of about *57K(inclusive of Tax)*.

Thanks,
TechHunter.


----------



## Ganeshkumar (Jul 21, 2007)

I dont c that dv6516TX model in thier website...! I dont think this dv6516TX with 2 GB and Geforce8400m that cheap!

dv6516TX seems to be better than the previous model....

But now my heart aches a liitle wen i think i bought dell inspiron 6400 (1GB ram and ATI x1400) for 53K a 50 days back!

let me know ur decision....

Bye......


----------



## prasad_den (Jul 21, 2007)

@techhunter: That HP 6516 looks very good.. are you sure it costs only 57K... CAn you tell me where in Chennai you are getting that.. and when are you planning to buy one..??


----------



## orangeperl (Jul 21, 2007)

Here are related laptop battery and some tips, 
*www.laptopbatteryshop.ca

This below is nice:
*www.laptopbatteryshop.ca/laptop_batteries/toshiba-pa2452672.htm


----------



## dhan_shh (Jul 22, 2007)

HP 6314 is doing very well in Chennai!

I heard that it's getting withdrawn gradually! People should hurry up in getting it as soon as possible!

I think we can still customize it.
YOu can go for 1GB x 2 in exchange for original 512MB x 2 (They are giving 'Transcend' 1GB x 2 for Rs.3475 + VAT with 3yrs warranty)

If you still insist on HP RAM,you can still get 1gb x 2 for Rs.6475 + VAT with 1yr warranty (this time no exchange)

So,it comes to Rs.56,990 + VAT  =        59,220
     Transcend 1gbx2--->3475+VAT=       3,614
                                                -------------------
                                                       62,884

They are also offering many finance schemes like 4.5% @ 1yr or 3.5% @ 6months.


----------



## prasad_den (Jul 22, 2007)

^^ Any option of customising the GFx card from the go7400 to the 8600..??


----------



## dhan_shh (Jul 23, 2007)

I think NVIDIA 8600 with with 256MB GDDR2 should cost around 2.9K for notebook!
-----------------------------------------------------------------------------------
I had a discussion with one of my senior friend,who says 'hp 6314' lacks the 

power,b'coz of a "tiny" processor to tackle 'Vista Ultimate or buiness pro'! 

He says we need atleast  2GHz,4MB cache,800 MHz FSB(T7300) or 2.2GHz,4

MB cache,800 MHz FSB(T7500) to have better 3D experience(Aero) along 

with minimum RAM of 2GB to 4GB!

He also says not to go for 'Transcend',the most horrible RAM!!!????

Is it right to wait for upgraded processor model of hp? 

or customize it with Dell (then it comes to very high cost,around 77K)

Confused!!!!!!!!!!?????????????????

MY budget is 50 to 60K,decent pro,vista home premium or business,

Wifi,BT,webcam,fingerprint reader,DVD RW with ?BR reader

120-160GB hdd,weight 2.5 to 3.0KG,atleast 5hrs battery life,


Experienced heads,kindly help!!


----------



## TechHunter (Jul 23, 2007)

Ganeshkumar said:
			
		

> I dont c that dv6516TX model in thier website...! I dont think this dv6516TX with 2 GB and Geforce8400m that cheap!
> 
> dv6516TX seems to be better than the previous model....
> 
> let me know ur decision....


 You are right... I too couldn't find the DV6516TX model in HP site. Its only when i went, this weekend, for getting quotations from a HP dealer on DV6314 she said about this (very) new model in market. Though the discount price she quoted was of 58.5K. I goggled around to get the link I had given there. (HP DV6516)

This configuration took me also by surprise  . With this new model name in my mind i went around Chennai to some 10-12 dealers, and the discounted price started to vary from 56.5K to 59.5K.
I haven't completely reached at any decision yet though DV6516 seems to be a good Prey.



			
				prasad_den said:
			
		

> That HP 6516 looks very good.. are you sure it costs only 57K... CAn you tell me where in Chennai you are getting that.. and when are you planning to buy one..??


 Yes Sir, it’s around 57K but after some tough bargain. I got these quotations with some dealers in Ritchie Street, Chennai. I am planning to buy/order this in a week or 2, most probably this weekend. And as we are planning on a 2 piece buy I am looking for still better bargain. Any plans of joining us to take the count to 3?? 



			
				dhan_shh said:
			
		

> HP 6314 is doing very well in Chennai!
> 
> I heard that it's getting withdrawn gradually! People should hurry up in getting it as soon as possible!
> 
> ...


 You are right.. HP 6314 is doing well. But the only -ve point in that is that they are giving Windows Ultimate with 1 GB RAM. The OS itself will take up most of the RAM leaving little for heavy applications. Hence I was planning to change the OS to *Windows XP* after purchase. But now HP DV6516 has set me to look again on things, with not much price difference from DV 6314.

The only thing that’s bugging me is the processor speed going down to 1.5GHz from 1.7GHz (of 6413) though the FSB is higher. Can anyone suggest if its something to be concerned with!!


----------



## prasad_den (Jul 23, 2007)

> And as we are planning on a 2 piece buy I am looking for still better bargain. Any plans of joining us to take the count to 3??



Well.. I asked that for the same reason.. to see if a combined purchase will get a better bargain.. But next weekend is a little too early for me. I was planning to get it in the 2nd or 3rd week of August. And I'm planning to go for an EMI purchase.. don't have enough dough to spend fully...


----------



## TechHunter (Jul 23, 2007)

prasad_den said:
			
		

> Well.. I asked that for the same reason.. to see if a combined purchase will get a better bargain.. But next weekend is a little too early for me. I was planning to get it in the 2nd or 3rd week of August. And I'm planning to go for an EMI purchase.. don't have enough dough to spend fully...


I am not sure if my friend is ready to delay it any more (already we are 2 weeks behind our planned purchase date)... anyway how about first week of August(i can try convincing him if we can get a better bargain.. otherwise there is no sense in delaying it further)?


----------



## prasad_den (Jul 23, 2007)

^^ Don't delay it on my account dude.. Just proceed with the purchase..!! How are planning to pay for it..?? EMI..?? If so, let me know the T&C of the EMI..


----------



## TechHunter (Jul 23, 2007)

^^ As i said, i haven't completely decided on the thing yet... we will be getting to the final decision by this weekend (Hopefully).


----------



## prasad_den (Jul 23, 2007)

^^ OK. Just as a favour, PM me when you have decided, and let me know the details of your purchase..


----------



## Ganeshkumar (Jul 23, 2007)

dhan_shh said:
			
		

> I think NVIDIA 8600 with with 256MB GDDR2 should cost around 2.9K for notebook!
> -----------------------------------------------------------------------------------
> I had a discussion with one of my senior friend,who says 'hp 6314' lacks the
> 
> ...


 
Hi wat i feel is U can configure Dell Vostro 1400... 

What i think is for Vista 1.8GHz 800Mhz fsb is enough... With this processor u can opt for 2GB ram, Nvida 8400m, 9 cell battery, display true life, vista premium, DVD writer, 120 gb .... Thsi comes arnd 61K!!1

I think this will suits for u........ 

Main thing for Vista is Ram and Graphics card.... and i dont think processor wuld be that much important! so even 1.5 Ghz, 2GB, with grapics card  wuld work same as 2GHz 2 GB ram with same gfx card! (There wont be much diff) !


----------



## prasad_den (Jul 24, 2007)

Today I enquired the HP delaer in my city.. and he too has the HP DV6516TX lappy.. The specs are as follows:



> Intel C2D T5250 (1.5GHz)
> intel 965 PM chipset
> 2 GB PC2-5300 DDR2 RAM
> 160GB SATA HDD @ 5400rpm
> ...



Worth buying....??


----------



## TechHunter (Jul 25, 2007)

^^ i don't know if there has been any price revision on DV6516TX since last week. When i had asked last week the price ranged from around 57K to 59K inclusive of taxes, with different dealers. Though the first dealer had quoted me 58K + Taxes.

I still am a bit confused between DV6516 (1.5GHz) or DV6314 (1.73GHz), on the processor speed. After all RAM can be upgraded but not the processor. Is that 230MHz that significant, any suggestions ??


----------



## dhan_shh (Jul 25, 2007)

ThanQ Ganeshkumar for ur suggestion:

I have few queries!

1.For Dell laptops,how will you pay? Online transfer? Do they accept 'Debit Cards'? 

2.How much time it will take for Delivery? Should I have to pay anything for installation? if any?

3.MOst of the laptops are loaded with 'genuine' OS! Then what to do for 'Office 2007' or Office XP? Then the budget becomes very heavy!!!
I don't think we'll be able to run 'pirated' office in a genuine OS! We may expect some conflicts??!!

4.How is the experience with 'Spare battery'? HOw is it differerent from having 6cell or 9cell batteries?

5.How useful is the 'Lock'?

Kindly share your views!! Thanx in advance!!


----------



## Ganeshkumar (Jul 25, 2007)

^^^

Regarding Payment ... U can go by Credit card or Cheque or DD! in the name of Dell India Pvt. Ltd. I went through DD....

For me it took 9/10 days.... 

If u want any help in installing u can go for with extra amt... If u opt for Basic system install worth Rs.900 they will come and open pack and check everything is right not more than that! so u prefer only if u dont know anything.... or also u can go for classic install for rs. 1300!

My frnd doesnt have any conflict with genuine vista and pirated Office XP!

U have to carry the spare battery with u... If that is OK u can go..... but wen u opt for 9 cell u r adding another 250 gms for ur laptop!

I dont know much abt lock.....


----------



## dhan_shh (Jul 25, 2007)

Oh! That's Gr8!!!!

ThanQ verymuch,Friend!!

------   .    -----    .    ------------

Regarding 'Data Card' from Airtel,Reliance or Tata Indicom,Anyone with personal experience? 

Dell comes without PCMCIA slots,that's very unfortunate! 
But,luckily most of the 'Data cards' now come with 'USB Modem' option!!

I'm using Airtel's MO for checking mails,browsing and as a modem for my mobile! MO also frequent problems,At this time,now MO is out of order due to Server problem in Chennai!

Any good suggestion is welcome!!


----------



## nikhilpai (Jul 25, 2007)

dhan_shh said:
			
		

> Oh! That's Gr8!!!!
> 
> ThanQ verymuch,Friend!!
> 
> ...



I thought none of the new laptops come with PCMCIA slots


----------



## boomchick88 (Jul 26, 2007)

any one got idea about HP 6510b models
*h10010.www1.hp.com/wwpc/in/en/sm/WF25a/1090709-1124051-1124051-1124051-12434656-78262804.html
r they availaible in india
whats the price(best buy)
i m cnsidering to buy
any one know in Pune from where i can get it(whre is computer market in Pune)


----------



## prasad_den (Jul 26, 2007)

^^ You can try the "house of laptops" in Pune..


----------



## dear_srik (Jul 26, 2007)

hi,
yesterday I've bought the HP 6516TX laptop, it was one of the best models I have zeroed in... the other being Dell XPS...
This is a good notebook but the battery could have been better.. It barely lasts 2 to 2:30 hours on full charge... I was using internet through bluetooth so may be it was draining the battery more... 
One thing I was shocked was I cannot install windows XP on this system as there were no drivers avail... and the HP service center also said the same.. i was little dissappointed... very few s/w or no comparible s/w are avail on vista yet..so jus be prepared for a surprise... 
the note book is pretty good and at 58500 at visakhapatnam, i think its a good deal but wonder if it will be avail at some better price.


----------



## TechHunter (Jul 26, 2007)

dear_srik said:
			
		

> hi,
> One thing I was shocked was I cannot install windows XP on this system as there were no drivers avail... and the HP service center also said the same.. i was little dissappointed... very few s/w or no comparible s/w are avail on vista yet..so jus be prepared for a surprise...


  are u sure 6516 doesn't support Win XP ?? That was the first thing i was planning to install in the system !!!

*Edited:* Did u ask them about DV6565us, it is the same version(well.. almost... i guess) in US as of 6516 in India ?

Check this link out:
*h10025.www1.hp.com/ewfrf/wc/softwareCategory?lc=en&cc=us&dlc=en&product=3446806〈=en&
is this what driver u were talking about ??


----------



## Sourabh (Jul 27, 2007)

Why is everyone so paranoid about drivers? You don't need HP to provide drivers for XP. Go to Intel website for chipset, WiFi & graphic drivers. There are a few options when it comes to sound chips used, so google for the model and get the drivers. LAN, modem and others, if not detected by XP directly can also be found. Other utility softwares(additional keys, touchpad, webcam) which the manufacturers provides are same for all models. All laptops you get in the market today will run XP.


----------



## TechHunter (Jul 27, 2007)

Sourabh said:
			
		

> Why is everyone so paranoid about drivers? You don't need HP to provide drivers for XP. Go to Intel website for chipset, WiFi & graphic drivers. There are a few options when it comes to sound chips used, so google for the model and get the drivers. LAN, modem and others, if not detected by XP directly can also be found. Other utility softwares(additional keys, touchpad, webcam) which the manufacturers provides are same for all models. All laptops you get in the market today will run XP.


Oh Boy, I am so happy to hear that... 
I don't know much about the drivers and all those stuffs... that's why just got carried away when "dear_srik" told DV6516 doesn't support Win XP . 

Anyway, thanks for pacifying my worries .


----------



## dhan_shh (Jul 29, 2007)

Is this worth trying??

HP Pavilion tx1201AU :

AMD Turion™ 64 X2 Dual-Core Mobile Technology TL-56 
• 1.80 GHz, 512KB + 512KB L2 Cache, Up to 1600 MHz system bus running at AC/DC mode 35 Watt 

Genuine Windows Vista® Home Premium

2GB DDR2 RAM

160 GB HDD

DVD writer

WiFi+ Bluetooth+

NVIDIA® GeForce™ Go 6150

12.1” WXGA High-Definition HP BrightView Widescreen Display with Integrated Touch-screen (Pen input optimized)

Fingerprint Reader+

Remote control+

Stylus with Tether+

5-in-one Card Reader+

WebCam+

Price:65,990+


(Special Points: 2GB RAM,vista home premium,"Touch Screen",fingerprint reader) 

How is "AMD Turion 64 X2 Dual-Core Processor"????? 

Anyone with personal experience with AMD Turion?,kindly share your views!!!


----------



## sun1983 (Jul 29, 2007)

Hello to all Friends,

Great Information suppplied ......    Thanx a lot    

Actually I wanna buy a laptop, by budget is Rs. 50,000/-...
I like DELL n HP brand....but im confussed about what to choose???

I've some doubts, can anybody pls reply n give me proper vision.....

1. FIrst thing, I wanna buy a laptop by Finance ....EMI....so kindly let me know are there any provision for EMI in DELL ......If I purchase it with credit card ...tehn any bank will going to provide me EMI facility?

2. I recentely visited HP's dealer in my town (Ahmedabad) ....they show me HP pavilion DV2519TU (Core2Duo@1.50 Ghz., Intel 965GM, 160 GB HDD, Intel GMAX 3100, 1.3 mp cam, 14.1" screen, Lightscribe DVD 2 layer writter)
and cost is Rs.51750/- + Oct.   is it gud ?????

3. Im also intersted in DELL Inspiron 1520 model, after customization total amount rise upto 55000/- if I purchase it with credit card with EMI option ...then How much I spend....can u pls suggest which bank in india gives a EMI option at lowest int. rate ..?????


4. DELL & HP which brand is technically the best ..., I heard from my friend ....DELL's service is gud but after warranty period, its costly to repair from DELL professional ...part are available in inda??? and if there are no dealer n sub delear ....then who will take take service responsibity??? are they tie-up with other company for service purpose ????

5. are there any H/W. problem issues in DELL???? if yes ...then HP is safer ......isnt it ???


6. last but not least, the Visual, audio & build  quility for both DELL & HP ...which is the best???? why??

I deadly waiting for your reply pals ........

THanx in advance ........


----------



## hackers2005.3721 (Jul 29, 2007)

dude  evevn  hps service is vry  bad my mom  throughed  my  laptop  and every  thing was working  bt  noy  the screen  when  i  went there  they  told me  25000 rs  for the  screen  . what  the dell  man 25000 rs  . compoaq  givs a new laptop for 25000 rs


----------



## netprog (Jul 29, 2007)

hows long does the hp dv6516 run on dvd viewing, browsing etc


----------



## Ganeshkumar (Jul 29, 2007)

For comparision.............

DELL Inspiron 6400 of mine is coming arnd 3 hrs wen i am using it for browsing only through my WLAN!!


----------



## qams (Jul 30, 2007)

HP Service is not good.
Go for New ACER Silver black model
ACER Core2 duo model will cost u 37000/-, Intel 965GM, 120 GB HDD,  1.3 mp cam, 15.4" screen, DVD 2 layer writter

Toshiba is also better than DELL


----------



## Ganeshkumar (Jul 30, 2007)

What I heard frm many of them is Toshiba is scrap!!! Service is the worst! One of my frnd who is working in HCL itself confirmed this!!! 

Acer that model is 37k+2K(tax)+2K(Handling)+3K(1GB Ram) = 44K!!
Dont forget this ... I too like that acer looks but noone had yet made comment on Acer support!!!

Dell service i like it.... and g8! But dont know how costly will be that!


----------



## deepakchan (Jul 30, 2007)

Ganeshkumar said:
			
		

> What I heard frm many of them is Toshiba is scrap!!! Service is the worst! One of my frnd who is working in HCL itself confirmed this!!!



I second that. My friend disposed off his 4 yr old Toshiba and didn't even bother to call them up again for support. Stay away from any product HCL supports. Even HCL PCs the support is pathetic. In my office they were always using assembled with a trusted guy and for a new branch ordered HCL PCs to try branded. It is 3 yrs now and now almost all the HCL PCs have been replaced again by assembled ones.


----------



## pradeeprajmbbs (Jul 31, 2007)

NEED HELP IN BUYING LAPTOP. PLEASE HELP. 
i decided to buy a laptop, i wish to go a higher end laptop with all features for entertainment, gaming business, webcam.

I can across some offers from a guy, HP Pavilion dv2519TU for  43k , Sony VAIO N250E/B - Core Duo T2250 1.73 GHz - 15.4" TFT for 45k( webcam not included) and i saw in del.co.in Dell1420 laptop for 43.5k.

i am really confused to go which one, whereever i read in internet i saw hp after sales is very poor, i am really afraid of it. Since i dont  handle with softhands,  a good after sales is much necessary for me. and also about price ,though concerned i am not that much strict  . so could u please help me out with those offers, I doesnt really know whether the above mentioned laptop are good, i am even ready to go for some good ones u know. Thank u in advance


----------



## abhinav_bipnesh (Jul 31, 2007)

i have just order Dell Inspiron(TM) 1520 Notebook with Intel Core 2 Duo T7100, 
2GB Ram, 160 GB Hard Drive & other features.
I am litle bit confuse with the term 
* Integrated Sound Blaster Audigy ADVANCED HD Audio Software * 
what this means that an sound blaster Audigy card will be there or an software will be provided.
So anyone can help me out in this case....................


----------



## sun1983 (Jul 31, 2007)

sun1983 said:
			
		

> Hello to all Friends,
> 
> Great Information suppplied ......    Thanx a lot
> 
> ...




pls reply ......friends ......im confussed .........


----------



## infra_red_dude (Jul 31, 2007)

abhinav_bipnesh said:
			
		

> i have just order Dell Inspiron(TM) 1520 Notebook with Intel Core 2 Duo T7100,
> 2GB Ram, 160 GB Hard Drive & other features.
> I am litle bit confuse with the term
> * Integrated Sound Blaster Audigy ADVANCED HD Audio Software *
> ...


my sis got 1420 wid almost exact config (but 14.1" screen) and it has audigy as the soundcard  a remote control is also provided.


----------



## Sourabh (Aug 1, 2007)

It's not a sound card, just a software to bring the best out of the High Definition Audio 2.0 from Santa Rosa platform. I wonder why they charge for the same during customization. The thing is available for free download if you check out the support/driver section on Dell.com


----------



## infra_red_dude (Aug 1, 2007)

i don't think the creative hd software will work widout a creative product. if they charge then there definitey is a sound card in there. i'll check the pci deivce id and report back here.


----------



## pradeeprajmbbs (Aug 1, 2007)

Could anybody please reply over this. Is it ok to go for HP Pavilion dv2519TU for 42k. is it worth going.



			
				pradeeprajmbbs said:
			
		

> NEED HELP IN BUYING LAPTOP. PLEASE HELP.
> i decided to buy a laptop, i wish to go a higher end laptop with all features for entertainment, gaming business, webcam.
> 
> I can across some offers from a guy, HP Pavilion dv2519TU for  43k , Sony VAIO N250E/B - Core Duo T2250 1.73 GHz - 15.4" TFT for 45k( webcam not included) and i saw in del.co.in Dell1420 laptop for 43.5k.
> ...


----------



## Sourabh (Aug 1, 2007)

Are you sure about the price of the dv2519tu? It costs around 50k in Mumbai. So, make sure it's the right model. If price is not an issue, get Inspiron 1420/1520 and upgrade it to 3-years warranty from Dell India. Considering you just pay additional 6k for complete insurance in case something goes wrong. My experience with Dell has been a good one until now. Another 2 years 10 months before I give my final verdict 

If you're getting dv2519tu for 42k, go with it considering you will have to wait atleast a couple of weeks to get the Dell at your doorsteps.


----------



## TechHunter (Aug 1, 2007)

Hi Guys,

Finally decided and got my laptop yesterday... 'HP Pavilion DV6516tx'.
In total, it came for 56.4K (inclusive of all cost).

An initial work out on the laptop gave a good impression on its capacity and power with Vista onboard. It has an awesome look too, especially with its 'Radiance Pattern' design.

Thanks very much indeed to all, for the help you had given in the decision for the Laptop.

Thanks,
TechHunter.


----------



## Ganeshkumar (Aug 1, 2007)

Congratzzz  

so will be busy working with laprop a few days!!


----------



## TechHunter (Aug 2, 2007)

^^^ 
Thanks buddy,
Absolutely !! i will be spending not just days but few weeks working on the new lappy


----------



## deepakchan (Aug 2, 2007)

long back there was a discussion about charging laptops in cars, check this out, *www.axiomenergy.co.in/index.html


----------



## Ganeshkumar (Aug 2, 2007)

Yes deepak!! i started a thread regarding this......

Thanks for the link!!


----------



## infra_red_dude (Aug 2, 2007)

yes, saurabh you are correct. the vendor id for hdaudio is 8086 (intel, of corz). creative is providing only software and charging for that is bad.. really bad.


----------



## abhinav_bipnesh (Aug 2, 2007)

so this means they are just making fool by not giving full details of the sound card. i was think that they are providing creative sound card.
So not good for such a big company......................


----------



## infra_red_dude (Aug 2, 2007)

yes, i checked the pci device id. the hdaudio has 8086 (intel) while the codec is provided by sigmatel. thats it. the only hardware that creative is supplying is the integrated cam and nothing else in the whole package!

that audigy hype is jus software (media manager, audio control panel, wavestudio)


----------



## Ganeshkumar (Aug 2, 2007)

deepakchan said:
			
		

> long back there was a discussion about charging laptops in cars, check this out, *www.axiomenergy.co.in/index.html



Can I use my Laptop's 90W AC adapter with 75W car inverter??

Power consumption of prinetrs is generally less than 15W so can i connect my printer to my car inverter and can use it??

Wat r the devices u r using with this???


----------



## digit i am thinking (Aug 2, 2007)

From where can i get all laptop prices in india.


----------



## srinivasr (Aug 3, 2007)

Finally I have ordered my first laptop from Dell I 1520, ordered on 26th, I believe I have taken the right decision, I would like to know if anybody has ordered the Advanced Audigy Software along with there 1520, I am doubting if I wasted money on that option as its only a software.

Hey guys after how many days did you receive your dell's after ur order date. The guy said 18 days, how abt you people ...

Srinivas


----------



## abhinav_bipnesh (Aug 3, 2007)

I have also order my first laptop from Dell I 1520 with th Advanced Audigy Software. initially i was also thinking that they provide the creative sound card with the software but that is not the case. 
To me the sale guys said 15 working days to deliver the system & also check the site it showing the expected date similarly.
So I am also waiting for the laptop to come.
Is anyone has tested the Intel Audio chip which come with the system & hows the sound quality it has.

Also anyone knows from where i can get the creative express sound card in India.


----------



## infra_red_dude (Aug 3, 2007)

^^^ the audio quality of the onboard intel hd audio is quite good and sufficient for normal usage... the audigy software allows eax, 3d and other enhancements.


----------



## pradeeprajmbbs (Aug 3, 2007)

Finally Ordered Del 1520 sterday. Just called the customer care for a enquiry, the person said that offer closes shortly by few hrs n so i wil be missing a graphics card n 120gb hdd for extra 1000 rupees, even if i order even few hours late n they are updating dell web page. So i ordered it the same time, since i was already planned for dell 1520 boz i was attracted by its 3years complete cover. My config is 
Dell 1520 
Processor T5250
1 gb ram
120 gb hdd
15.4 (1440x900) TFT Display
8600m graphics memory
3 yrs complete cover

So it came to 62394, i pay it with myCC same day . The same config now costs 67618. Thanks to [URL="*www.thinkdigit.com/forum/member.php?u=1894"]Sourabh n others in the forum for their suggestions[/URL]**www.thinkdigit.com/forum/member.php?u=1894*​


----------



## gxsaurav (Aug 3, 2007)

infra_red_dude said:
			
		

> the audigy software allows eax, 3d and other enhancements.



These are not available if you use Windows Vista. You have to pay $20 for Creative Alchemy software to enable these features in Vista.

No problem if you use XP.


----------



## infra_red_dude (Aug 3, 2007)

^^^yeah,the audigy suite is not free.


----------



## netprog (Aug 5, 2007)

Which santa rosa laptop is available with xp pro now...(like dell vostro1500)
I need a 14inch one.


----------



## oval_man (Aug 5, 2007)

Hi all,is there any 10.6" notebooks available in India? 

pls quote links & description,

Thanks to all!!


----------



## Sourabh (Aug 6, 2007)

Check out LG C1 and Sony  VAIO TZ Series.

LG C1 is available for 93k, for TZ I'd say go with the prices quoted on their website.


----------



## TechHunter (Aug 7, 2007)

Hi Guys,

I am facing some problem while trying to connect my laptop to net using bluetooth.

I had activated my Airtel GPRS for 24hrs using Airtel's instant GPRS service.
After setting up my mobile(Motorola L6) as an external modem via bluetooth, with the setup details as given by Airtel Custome Care, when i try to dial up its giving me a error stating "Error 692: There is a hardware failure in modem or some other device...". 
I am able to browse using the mobile's inbuilt browser though.

Before this error comes up, while dialup, the laptop access the Moble and requests for permission to network Gateway twice. The error comes up after i give "Grant" access to both the request.

Please let me know if anyone of you have faced this issue and how to get it resolved.

Thanks,
TechHunter.


----------



## Maverick340 (Aug 7, 2007)

Its my turn to buy a laptop. Budget is *upto 50000rs *
Main usage will be for multimedia / internet - slight gaming. I prefer AMD . [Apps running are Photoshop ,Maya , Adobe Premiere ]
I am really confused about the brands , HP , Acer ,Dell , Toshiba.
No sony , compaq - preferably .

Hopefully you can suggest some thing ...


----------



## theshield247 (Aug 8, 2007)

digit i am thinking said:
			
		

> From where can i get all laptop prices in india.



Try here, Also add 4% VAT and Delivery charges Applicable

*fastrackcomputing.net/shop/

Guys, thanks a lot for your posts and opinions. I have been checking your posts on laptops since the past few days. I am after the HP dv6516tx.


*fastrackcomputing.net/shop/product_info.php?products_id=1392 

On the above link it says it has a 1.3 MP Camera, But someone had mentioned earlier that it only has a VGA? Well does it?

More Info on DV6516TX as on the Original Website

*h10010.www1.hp.com/wwpc/in/en/ho/W...116665-1116665-1116665-13077980-80376335.html


----------



## infra_red_dude (Aug 8, 2007)

^^^ actually i dont see megapixel class cam utility on the laptop. that will mainly be used for webcam conferences etc. for which in my opinion a vga cam is jus fine. the dv6516tx has 1.3mp cam. confirm wid imav.


----------



## TechHunter (Aug 9, 2007)

^^^ Nope DV6516tx doesn't have 1.3 Mpx camera. It has a VGA camera.

Also the OS in DV6516 is "Genuine Windows Vista® Home Premium" and not "Genuine Windows Vista™ Ultimate" as given in the "Fastrack" site.


----------



## abhinav_bipnesh (Aug 9, 2007)

Guys one Question what abt the cemra in Insprion 1520 (dell) which has 2MP camera whether its vga or something else ....................


----------



## infra_red_dude (Aug 9, 2007)

^^^ yeah thats 2mp cam for sure.


----------



## sun1983 (Aug 9, 2007)

Helo Friends,

Sony has launched New lappy model they called CR series, with gr8 config, only the thing is that they still are not considering storage capacity at high ......chk out ......
*www.sony.co.in/productcategory/it%2Bpersonal%2Bcomputer?site=hp_en_IN_i


----------



## deepakchan (Aug 10, 2007)

Ganeshkumar said:
			
		

> Can I use my Laptop's 90W AC adapter with 75W car inverter??
> 
> Power consumption of prinetrs is generally less than 15W so can i connect my printer to my car inverter and can use it??
> 
> Wat r the devices u r using with this???


 
I bought a 150W inverter from axiom. Why buy a 75W when your laptop charger alone required 90W.

I usually use the phone charger or the laptop charger or the bluetooth headset charger only with the inverter as of now.. Didn't try connecting more than one device at a time..


----------



## abhinav_bipnesh (Aug 10, 2007)

infra_red_dude said:
			
		

> ^^^ yeah thats 2mp cam for sure.




whether it is vga or not ..............


----------



## infra_red_dude (Aug 10, 2007)

did anyone check out acer aspire 5583nwxmi? it advertises core2duo t5500 (1.66g, 2mb, 667mhz), 160gb 5400rpm hdd, BT, 5in1 card reader, 1.3mp cam, s-video out, 14.1" screen, linux and a 128mb dedicated memory grafix card (this is the question here!!!). all this for 41k + tax!!! can anyone confirm what gfx card is that? if thats a respectable one then this deal is real coooool!


----------



## theshield247 (Aug 10, 2007)

TechHunter said:
			
		

> ^^^ Nope DV6516tx doesn't have 1.3 Mpx camera. It has a VGA camera.
> 
> Also the OS in DV6516 is "Genuine Windows Vista® Home Premium" and not "Genuine Windows Vista™ Ultimate" as given in the "Fastrack" site.



I Agree. Fastrackcomputing site has minor errors, But I will buy it when I visit there showroom here in Chandigarh. Or If I get it cheaper somewhere.

Q. I know the HP dv6516tx only gives a battery backup of 2 - 2.5 Hrs.  What  will it cost to upgrade to a  12 cell battery instead of the 6 cell provided. Also Is it better to get a Travel Battery which I suppose is External?


----------



## Ankur Gupta (Aug 10, 2007)

infra_red_dude said:
			
		

> did anyone check out acer aspire 5583nwxmi? it advertises core2duo t5500 (1.66g, 2mb, 667mhz), 160gb 5400rpm hdd, BT, 5in1 card reader, 1.3mp cam, s-video out, 14.1" screen, linux and a 128mb dedicated memory grafix card (this is the question here!!!). all this for 41k + tax!!! can anyone confirm what gfx card is that? if thats a respectable one then this deal is real coooool!



Just 512MB RAM...Add 5-6k or more for 2 GB RAM and price comes out over 50k..


----------



## Ganeshkumar (Aug 10, 2007)

yes!! 41K+3Kfor512MB+2000 forVAT+1500 Handling = 47.5K
This is where DELL rocks!

NO VAT.... NO BROKERAGE FOR DEALERS and Handling only arnd 900rs!!!!!!


----------



## Sumit Kumar (Aug 11, 2007)

Hello 
I have a lenovo Y 500 series laptop (37Q) i want to know that how do i recover my laptop.....?
its getting very slow... so....
pls help


----------



## srinivasr (Aug 13, 2007)

Hi all,

    Got my laptop Dell I 1520, on 11th, Inspiron rocks, very little or almost no fan sound, very comfortable keyboard, and the place we usually tend to keep our hand on laptop does not get hot. 

All in all very good for me so far, let me try the dell tech support, hope I dont need to talk to them, But I did not have a very good impression about their sales support.

Yaa I liked the delivery guy

Hey one problem, vista does not support McAfee 8.0, any idea which one to use.


----------



## infra_red_dude (Aug 13, 2007)

^^^ kaspersky, avast, nod32.


----------



## abhinav_bipnesh (Aug 14, 2007)

I have also receive my Dell Insipron 1520 on 11th much ahead of the expected date shown on their site. up till my experience is very much fine with it. Also the build, the quality & overall is very much fine. 
The sound quality, the graphics & the display is much fine than the HP one which one of my friend have. I have not tested the gaming part on my NVidia 8600 GT but looking to do the bench mark in one or two days........


----------



## Cool G5 (Aug 14, 2007)

A friend of mine wants to buy a laptop.
He will be using it for watching movies,listening songs & moderate gaming.
Suggest a good one at Rs.35K(can't be extended).
He will be buying it tommorow in the evening,so plz let me know before that.

Thank you.


----------



## sekowe (Aug 17, 2007)

Hello,

I need to buy a laptop and have no idea what would be a good choice. I would be most gratefull if someone could help me with some advise. It needs to have the folowing specifications:

Processor: Intel Pentium M Processor 750 (1.86 GHz, 2 Mb L2 cache, 533 MHz FSB) (Minimum)
Ram: 512 Mb (Minimum) 1024 Mb prefered
Screen: 15,4” breedbeeld (WXGA 1280×800)
Video: 128 Mb Memory and OpenGL support (Minimum) (For example an ATI Mobilty T Radeon X300)
Network: Wireless 802.11 a/b/g
Hard Disk: 80 GB (Minimum)
DVD +/- RW Drive 8×
USB2.0

Budget: 1400$ Max ^^


----------



## Ganeshkumar (Aug 17, 2007)

^^^
And abt Budget???


----------



## sun1983 (Aug 18, 2007)

sun1983 said:
			
		

> Helo Friends,
> 
> Sony has launched New lappy model they called CR series, with gr8 config, only the thing is that they still are not considering storage capacity at high ......chk out ......
> *www.sony.co.in/productcategory/it%2Bpersonal%2Bcomputer?site=hp_en_IN_i






Anybody chk. ...think new VAIO models. ......pls suggest which is better ????


----------



## Ganeshkumar (Aug 18, 2007)

sekowe said:
			
		

> Hello,
> 
> I need to buy a laptop and have no idea what would be a good choice. I would be most gratefull if someone could help me with some advise. It needs to have the folowing specifications:
> 
> ...


 
goto dell website and configure urself... ur minimum config. will be under 1000$ in India...

55K u wuld get very decent config.... go for dell inspiron 1520 or Dell vostro (u can get 2GB Ram ) at same price....

Now usb 2, 80Gb and Wifi r all became std.. u can c in any laptop think so!!


----------



## sekowe (Aug 18, 2007)

Ganeshkumar said:
			
		

> goto dell website and configure urself... ur minimum config. will be under 1000$ in India...
> 
> 55K u wuld get very decent config.... go for dell inspiron 1520 or Dell vostro (u can get 2GB Ram ) at same price....
> 
> Now usb 2, 80Gb and Wifi r all became std.. u can c in any laptop think so!!



Thanks for the advice, i will give it a look.


----------



## arunks (Aug 18, 2007)

hello guys...
how r u all...!!

me fine...


Currently i have a 2.66GHz P4 desktop computer intel original D101 with 512 MB ram ...

Now i have decided to buy a laptop...

Plz tell me which laptop should i buy...

The problem with me is that a 3.0Ghz with 1 GB or 3200++ amd desktop computers also appears slow to me (actually i tried them ..my friends have that)

I know i cant get very much higher performance in laptop in 30K.

But do try to tell me higher performance laptop in 30k having all the general features..

As a computer person i demand very good performance from my laptop like good battery backup and faster processing and good maintenance facility..etc. etc.

rest u are also smart people thats why we are here on thinkdigit forum...

Plz tell me what BEST configuration i can in maximum of 30K in the range 25-30K

and Which company and which model...

and one thing i live in patiala (punjab) so i prefer to buy it in patiala or maximum from chandigarh....


Sorry for long post and repeated statemensts.. but i hope i will get best laptop by using ur suggestions


thanx in advance...

have a nice day

Hey guys where r u all

one day has passed but no one is suggesting me..

Plz help


----------



## Ganeshkumar (Aug 18, 2007)

sekowe said:
			
		

> Thanks for the advice, i will give it a look.



sure u r welcomeee!



			
				arunks said:
			
		

> hello guys...
> 
> ................
> Hey guys where r u all
> ...



*Hi this is wat i culd configure for u at DELL*

Q540821V - Dell VOSTRO 1000 N-Series Notebook
	1	  31,650.00	  31,650.00	
	Date 	18/08/2007 07:48 PM	 	 	 	
	Catalog Number 	41367	 	 	 	
	Base System 	AMD Athlon(TM) 64 X2 Dual-Core Mobile technology TK-53 	 1	 	 	

	1.66GHz, 2MB Cache, 800 MHz FSB 	 	 	 	

	AMD Athlon Duo Core Label 	 	 	 	
	DOS Operating System 	DOS Factory Installed (English) - No Genuine Windows OS 	 1	 	 	

	N Series Label 	 	 	 	

	N-Series System Driver DVD Kit 	 	 	 	
	Dell Services: Hardware Maintenance 	1 Year CompleteCover 	 1	 	 	

	1 Year Telephone Technical Support (9am To 6pm, Monday - Friday) 	 	 	 	

	Regional Support Within Asia Pacific Countries for Notebooks with 1 Yr NBD 	 	 	 	

	1-Year Limited Warranty (Next Business Day Service - parts & labour) 	 	 	 	
	Dell Services: Installation 	Basic System Install (Qty 1 System) 	 1	 	 	
	Item included in the System 	1 ExpressCard Slot, (DOES NOT SUPPORT PCMCIA CARDS) 	  	 	 	

	Shipping Mod with Powercord 	 	 	 	

	Mod Specs Info (India) 	 	 	 	

	Regulatory Label 	 	 	 	
	  	ATI Radeon(R) Xpress 1150 256MB HyperMemoryTM (integrated) 	 1	 	 	
	  	Dell(TM) Keyboard with Touchpad (English) 	 1	 	 	
	  	Integrated 10/100 Fast Ethernet 	 1	 	 	
	  	Internal 56K Modem 	 1	 	 	

	RJ-11 Modem cable (AP) 	 	 	 	
	  	Base Assembly 	 1	 	 	
	Display 	15.4" Widescreen WXGA (1280x800) TFT Display 	 1	 	 	
	Memory 	512MB (1 X 512MB) DDR2 SDRAM 	 1	 	 	
	Audio Solution 	Integrated Stereo Sound 	 1	 	 	
	Floppy Drive 	No Floppy Drive 	  	 	 	
	Hard Drives 	80GB SATA Hard Drive 	 1	 	 	
	Internal Optical Drive 	Internal 24X Max DVD/CD-RW Combo Drive 	 1	 	 	

	Roxio Creator v9.0 Software 	 	 	 	
	Wireless Network Solution 	Dell(TM) Wireless 1390 802.11g 54Mbps Wireless Mini Card 	 1	 	 	
	Adapter 	65W AC Adapter 	 1	 	 	
	Primary Battery 	6-cell 53Whr Lithium Ion Primary Battery 	 1	 	 	
	Carry Case 	No Case 	  	 	 	
	Remark 	Discount is only valid if the corresponding upgraded item is selected above. 	 1	 	 	
	  	Limited time promotional offer only. No further discounts apply. 	 1	 	 	
	Freight Charges 	Inspiron(TM) Handling & Insurance Charges (India) 	 1	 	 	
	Delivery & Freight Charges 	Inspiron(TM) Delivery Charges (India) 	 1	 	 	

	Total 	 	 	 	 	

Total Amount	Rs 	31,650.00

*And I went for Dell and completely satisfied.. so i think u toooo!

U can ask Dell representative... that u dont need basic system install so u can save another 900Rs... And try to increase ram to 1GB... for Rs. 2100!*


----------



## arunks (Aug 18, 2007)

what is included in basic system install...


----------



## Ganeshkumar (Aug 18, 2007)

Wat they do basic system install is....:

The Dell representative will come and Open the pack and Check whether all items r included correctly and is there any damage in it...!

That's all they do and nothing extraaa... 

As u r not new to compters u wont have problem in thiss!


----------



## Akshay (Aug 18, 2007)

@Ganeshkumar

*Q540821V - Dell VOSTRO 1000 N-Series Notebook* seems to b a really gud option 4 budget sys.... It is cheap yet powerful


----------



## arunks (Aug 18, 2007)

Ganeshkumar said:
			
		

> sure u r welcomeee!
> 
> 
> 
> ...



thank you very much for this configuration
but in this there is no windows is preinstalled....if i want windows xp then how much more i have to pay..

also is there any other configuration below 30K sa wht abt acer


----------



## Ganeshkumar (Aug 18, 2007)

^^^^^
I dont think they r providing XP now a days... instead u can get a Vista Basic for arnd 3k extraaa!

But dont go for Celeron or Pentium processors.....


----------



## arunks (Aug 18, 2007)

Ganeshkumar said:
			
		

> ^^^^^
> I dont think they r providing XP now a days... instead u can get a Vista Basic for arnd 3k extraaa!
> 
> But dont go for Celeron or Pentium processors.....



isnt that dell laptop recommended coming with 14 inch screen

that suggested by u has 15.4"

So i can get 14.1" then i think further 2-3K can be reduced

hey i came to know that if u know any dell employee working in bangalore then u can buy laptop with his help with price reduced near abt 10000..

means if a laptop is of 40000 in market then i can get it at 30000 thorugh that dell emplloyee.... 
is this true??

also laptop will be on my name or on that employee name?

and what abt warranty gurantee in that case?


----------



## Pathik (Aug 18, 2007)

arunks check out the acer aspire series and the hp v6000 series...
also if u can order from the us.. get the dell 1521


----------



## arunks (Aug 18, 2007)

@pathiks 

plz read below and plz take 10-15 mins to think and suggest me a good laptop in range 25-30K
Currently i have a 2.66GHz P4 desktop computer intel original D101 with 512 MB ram ...

Now i have decided to buy a laptop...

Plz tell me which laptop should i buy...

The problem with me is that a 3.0Ghz with 1 GB or 3200++ amd desktop computers also appears slow to me (actually i tried them ..my friends have that)

I know i cant get very much higher performance in laptop in 30K.

But do try to tell me higher performance laptop in 30k having all the general features..

As a computer person i demand very good performance from my laptop like good battery backup and faster processing and good maintenance facility..etc. etc.

rest u are also smart people thats why we are here on thinkdigit forum...

Plz tell me what BEST configuration i can in maximum of 30K in the range 25-30K

and Which company and which model...

and one thing i live in patiala (punjab) so i prefer to buy it in patiala or maximum from chandigarh....


Sorry for long post and repeated statemensts.. but i hope i will get best laptop by using ur suggestions


----------



## entrana (Aug 18, 2007)

hey guys what is the best laptop available for under 48k


----------



## arunks (Aug 19, 2007)

hey guys what abt hcl ...i think they are cheaper than others.. can i get good performer in hcl stock... near 30K... where can i see hcl laptop prices


----------



## Ganeshkumar (Aug 19, 2007)

entrana said:
			
		

> hey guys what is the best laptop available for under 48k



Configure at Dell site.. man! u will get compromised with both tech  and price!!!



			
				arunks said:
			
		

> hey guys what abt hcl ...i think they are cheaper than others.. can i get good performer in hcl stock... near 30K... where can i see hcl laptop prices



HCL lappy have some problems... this is wat i heard from some techiess... so it is not recommended~!


----------



## arunks (Aug 19, 2007)

and what abt sahara laptops.. the problem with me is that i wanna have very goood laptop means the best which i can get in 30K ... so thats why i m thinking and asking for suggestions a lot.... i m going to buy laptop this week in 3-4 days .. thats why i want to decide fast ater going through ur suggestions gyuys


----------



## Ganeshkumar (Aug 19, 2007)

y dont u try to extend ur budget a very little upto 5K .... Becus buying lappy is once in a few years... so try to get with max. possible config.

I dont know any abt... SAHARA!


----------



## arunks (Aug 19, 2007)

if i increase budget by 5K ...means maximum 35 K..
will i be able to buy best performance laptop in that budget...

if yes then plz suggest which should i buy.. but i wanna say i want best laptop that i can get in my budget

thanx in advance ganeshkumar ji

will i be able to get a core 2 duo in maximum of 35K..
i dont have a problem with screen size.. i m happy with 14.1" also.. i think it will have 2-3K less than that of 15"


----------



## Ganeshkumar (Aug 19, 2007)

^^^^^

Here in India... i dont think that 14.1" is cheaper in price than 15.4"..! 

If u can extend.... then u must extend ur budget!!! 
becaus after u bought u may think if i wuld have spent just a few thousand extra .. i wuld have got a gud lappy!

If possible get a goood processor lappy with even 512 MB rAM and then wen u get money u upgrade it ! (But try to get 1x512 MB RAM wen u buy)


----------



## arunks (Aug 19, 2007)

@ganeshkumar

thanx for telling me future prospects of importance of laptop... ok i will extend my budget to maximum of 35 K then which laptop will u suggest to u


----------



## Ganeshkumar (Aug 19, 2007)

If u want C2D laprop with 1GB u must atleast spend.. 39.5k... Ya now in dell 14.1" seems to be little cheaper... Wen i bought my lappy a 100 days back.. there is not such difference!

i am looking for the best config u can go for... will post here!


----------



## arunks (Aug 20, 2007)

ok i m waiting for ur post.thanx

if i purchase a new laptop without preinstalled windows..
then will i be able to install windows xp in that laptop???

i mean whether every new laptop now in the market supports windows xp?
is there any driver related problem to install xp on new laptop..??


----------



## Akshay (Aug 20, 2007)

@arunks

Sahara wud fall in negative list for me. It is not a quality laptop. Also most of d parts r frm unknwn cos or r of cheaper quality. Service is andr issue wit sahara.

So Sahara = definite NO NO

I dont think thr is ne laptop which doesnt support XP. 

Yes definitely u can install XP in ne laptop u buy.


----------



## Ganeshkumar (Aug 20, 2007)

*Dell laptop at 35K u can go his one...*

Q540802V - Dell VOSTRO 1000 Notebook
	1	  34,650.00	  34,650.00	
	Date 	20/08/2007 07:56 PM	 	 	 	
	Catalog Number 	41362	 	 	 	
	Base System 	AMD Turion(TM) 64 X2 Dual-Core Mobile technology TL-56 	 1	 	 	

	1.8GHz, 512KB+512KB L2 Cache 	 	 	 	
	Operating System 	Genuine Windows Vista(TM) Home Basic (English) 	 1	 	 	

	System Driver DVD Kit 	 	 	 	

	Microsoft(R) Windows(R) Software Driver 	 	 	 	

	For basic PC use. Improved security and reliability vs. Windows XP. 	 	 	 	

	Does not include the new Aero graphics interface. 	 	 	 	

	Vista(TM) Welcome 	 	 	 	

	Cyberlink PowerDVD Software 	 	 	 	

	Dell(TM) PC-Restore Software 	 	 	 	

	PC Restore will occupy some HDD capacity. 	 	 	 	

	The capacity varies with preloaded material and operating environment. 	 	 	 	

	Genuine Windows Vista(TM) Home Basic 32 bit (English/Hindi) DVD Media 	 	 	 	
	Dell Services: Hardware Maintenance 	1 Year CompleteCover 	 1	 	 	

	1 Year Telephone Technical Support (9am To 6pm, Monday - Friday) 	 	 	 	

	Regional Support Within Asia Pacific Countries for Notebooks with 1 Yr NBD 	 	 	 	

	1-Year Limited Warranty (Next Business Day Service - parts & labour) 	 	 	 	
	Dell Services: Installation 	Basic System Install (Qty 1 System) 	 1	 	 	
	Item included in the System 	1 ExpressCard Slot, (DOES NOT SUPPORT PCMCIA CARDS) 	  	 	 	

	Dell(TM) Support 	 	 	 	

	Shipping Mod with Powercord 	 	 	 	

	Mod Specs Info (India) 	 	 	 	

	Regulatory Label 	 	 	 	

	Dell(TM) Support Center 1.0 	 	 	 	
	  	ATI Radeon(R) Xpress 1150 256MB HyperMemoryTM (integrated) 	 1	 	 	
	  	Dell(TM) Keyboard with Touchpad (English) 	 1	 	 	
	  	Integrated 10/100 Fast Ethernet 	 1	 	 	
	  	Internal 56K Modem 	 1	 	 	

	RJ-11 Modem cable (AP) 	 	 	 	
	  	Base Assembly 	 1	 	 	
	Display 	15.4" Widescreen WXGA (1280x800) TFT Display 	 1	 	 	
	Memory 	512MB (1 X 512MB) DDR2 SDRAM 	 1	 	 	
	Audio Solution 	Integrated Stereo Sound 	 1	 	 	
	Floppy Drive 	No Floppy Drive 	  	 	 	
	Hard Drives 	80GB SATA Hard Drive 	 1	 	 	
	Internal Optical Drive 	Internal 24X Max DVD/CD-RW Combo Drive 	 1	 	 	

	Roxio Creator v9.0 Software 	 	 	 	
	Security Software 	McAfee(R) Security Center(TM) 8.0 - 15 Months OEM (English) 	 1	 	 	
	Wireless Network Solution 	Dell(TM) Wireless 1390 802.11g 54Mbps Wireless Mini Card 	 1	 	 	
	Adapter 	65W AC Adapter 	 1	 	 	
	Primary Battery 	6-cell 53Whr Lithium Ion Primary Battery 	 1	 	 	
	Carry Case 	No Case 	  	 	 	
	Remark 	Discount is only valid if the corresponding upgraded item is selected above. 	 1	 	 	
	  	Limited time promotional offer only. No further discounts apply. 	 1	 	 	
	Freight Charges 	Inspiron(TM) Handling & Insurance Charges (India) 	 1	 	 	
	Delivery & Freight Charges 	Inspiron(TM) Delivery Charges (India) 	 1	 	 	

	Total 	 	 	 	 	

Total Amount	Rs 	34,650.00

*u can go for additional 1 GB RAM at ur convenience... so that later u can have 1.5GB RAM! which will be quite enough...

and This comes with VISTA HOME.... and this same processor my frnd also has in his lappy.. he is quite satisfactory with that performance... he has 2 GB RAM and not a gamer!

Tell them that u dont need BASIC System Install!

AT 35K u have this only Option! in DELL! BUT as early as possible u gat another 1GB Ram..

Other brands r concerned... i am not familar with current prices... so i could not help u! anyway here other digitians will help u... try Compaq! or Acer!
dont go for other cheap brands like zenith, HCL, ... also dont go for Toshiba!!!*

Also if u need u can get XP instead of Vista in this lappy!

But dont go for.........


----------



## arunks (Aug 20, 2007)

hey i visited to  many companies showrooms today in my city i.e. patiala

i visted acer, hp, compaq, hcl, sahara, toshiba, lenovo...

I got an offer to get HCL laptop @ Rs.32490 having

15.4" wide XGA TFT Display
Intel Dual core Processor T 2250 @ 1.73GHz
wifi
512 MB DDR2 ram
Combo drive
80GB hard disk
Carry Case Bag
Lion 6 cell battery
4 USB ports
10/100 MBPS ethernet
Dos operating system preloaded
one year warranty

i think it has also 56K modem but i dont remember correctly...

So how is this laptop

and if u add integrated web camera and integrated bluetooth and card reader in above configuration then they ooffer me @ Rs. 34490


So tell me plz should i go for it..

Plz dont get irritate by me for asking repeated questions..

and laptop is purchased once many years and also we cant buy costlier laptop.. thats why i m asking u again again digitians ...!!!!

@ganeshkumar
thanx for searching dell configuration for me...
it is also good at 34650

but tell me one thing is amd turion better to buy or intel dual core etc. I mean whose better amd or intel


----------



## Ganeshkumar (Aug 20, 2007)

^^^^^^
A very goood thread running heree... wat u neeeed!
*forum.notebookreview.com/showthread.php?t=71674

Remember DELL Support n service is very good than others!


Post it wat u decided man!!!


----------



## arunks (Aug 20, 2007)

ok but should i buy HCL laptop or not with configuration mentioned above in 32490 rs.
what do u suggest ... is it a good configuration or not in 32490 that i can get????????????????


----------



## keves2002 (Aug 20, 2007)

*Laptop LCD As Desktop Monitor*

hi,  

Just wanna know is it possible to connect my PC to Laptop LCD, here i want the Display of my desktop PC into my Laptop LCD[*not about* *connecting one more LCD to my Laptop*] , i hav a VGA out in my Laptop , i hope i posted in the right place 

Note : Laptop is in working condition

Thanx in Advance 
keves


----------



## arunks (Aug 20, 2007)

Guys i have compiled a list of laptops that i may be interested..plz check below and tell me which will be the best laptopp near 30000 budget
.. I have given below the features in each laptop configuration but i have left the common features like usb port,wifi, 56k modem, ethernet 10/100 etc whcih all laptops have

*Dell VOSTRO 1000 N-Series Notebook @ 31,650.00*
AMD Athlon(TM) 64 X2 Dual-Core Mobile technology TK-53 1
1.66GHz, 2MB Cache, 800 MHz FSB  
ATI Radeon(R) Xpress 1150 256MB HyperMemoryTM (integrated) 
80GB
512MB ram
Display 15.4" Widescreen WXGA (1280x800) TFT Display 1
24X Max DVD/CD-RW Combo Drive 1 


or



*Dell VOSTRO 1000 Notebook @ 34,650.00 *
AMD Turion(TM) 64 X2 Dual-Core Mobile technology TL-56 1 
1.8GHz, 512KB+512KB L2 Cache
Windows Vista(TM) Home Basic
System Driver DVD Kit 
ATI Radeon(R) Xpress 1150 256MB HyperMemoryTM (integrated) 
Display 15.4" Widescreen WXGA (1280x800) TFT Display 1
Memory 512MB (1 X 512MB) DDR2 SDRAM 1
80GB
24X Max DVD/CD-RW Combo Drive



or



*HCL laptop @ Rs.32490 having*

15.4" wide XGA TFT Display
Intel Dual core Processor @ 1.73GHz
512 MB ram
Combo drive
80GB hard disk
Carry Case Bag
Dos operating system preloaded



or

*
HCL laptop @ Rs.34490 having*

15.4" wide XGA TFT Display
Intel Dual core Processor @ 1.73GHz
512 MB ram
DVD writer drive
80GB hard disk
Carry Case Bag
Dos operating system preloaded
integrated web camera 
integrated bluetooth 
card reader


or



*Acer Aspire 5052ANWXMi @33000*
Amd turion processor MK38(2.2GHz,512KB cache)
Ati raeden xpress 1100 chipset
512MB ram
120GB hdd
14.1" screen
dvd writer
card reader
ati readen xpress integrated 128MB sahred
integraredted 0.3 megapixel camera
Linux


or



*acer aspire 5573ZNWXMi @ 35000*
intel pentium dual core processor t2080 (1.73GHz, 1MB, 533MHz)
intel 943GML Chipset
512MB ram
120GB hdd
14.1"
dvd writer
128MB shared emory 3d graphics
5in 1card reader
S-video tv out
Linux
4 way scroll button


or 


*compaq presario v3424au @33500*
amd turion 64 MK-38 2.2 Ghz 512KB l2 cache
512mb ram
120GB hdd
dvd writer
14.1" widescreen
nvidia geforce go 6150 96 mb memory
altec lansing speakers
5in1 card reader 
touchpad
s video tvv out
MS vista Home Basic
HP executive carry case



or

*
toshiba  @30999 + 4%vat*
Intel celeron M 1.86Ghz
512mb ram
80GB hdd
dvd writer
15.4" wide screen
microsoft vista starter edition



or


*compaq presario v3225au @ 32990*
turion 64 ML-36 2000Mhz 
512mb ram
80gb hdd
nvidia geforce 
windows vista home basic
14.1"
bluetooth
card reader
inbuilt webcamera


or


any other ....

or


*Acer Aspire 5052ANWXMi-Turion-LX.AXD0C.039LE @26699*

Part No : LX.AXD0C.039LE

* AMD Turion Processor MK38 (2.2GHz, 512KB Cache)
* 120GB Hard Disk Drive (5400RPM)
* ATI Radeon Xpress 1100 Chipset
* 8X DVD-Super Multi double-layer drive
* Integrated 802.11 b/g Wireless LAN
* 6 Cell Lithium Ion Battery
* 512MB DDR 333MHz Memory
* 56K Fax Modem, 10/100 Ethernet, 3 USB 2.0 Ports, Integrated
5-in-1 Card Reader
* 14.1" WXGA TFT LCD, 1280 x 800 resolution
* ATI Radeon Xpress 1100 integrated 3D graphics with up to 128 MB of
shared system memory
* Linux Operating System
* Acer SignalUp Wireless Technology
Non Crystal bright Screen
* Acer Orbicam 310000 Pixels Camera
* Acer Folio Design with Non-Slip Carry Grip, Easy Access Ports and 4 Way Scroll Button
* 1 Year International Traveller's Warranty


this list will help others to choose laptop near 30000.
*
But currently plz help me ... Plz suggest which laptop should i buy from above list???

Which is best laptop among the above mentioned configurations?*


----------



## astroutkarsh (Aug 21, 2007)

Hello Everyone
i want to buy a Laptop for my work.
My budget is 50K.(+/- 5K) (including all like Tax, RAM upgrade, Bag/Case etc)
my requirement
   - i want to use for DotNet (VS 2005) (more RAM as u all know)
   - No gaming at-all on Laptop
   - No AMD Procy
   - DVD Writer Dual-layer
I don't know whether Vista home Basic Supports IIS Confi
because XP Home does not supprots this and we have get XP Prof for that matter.
so i want XP Professional on that.
so Anybody can suggest/guide me?
Thankx in advance.


----------



## infra_red_dude (Aug 21, 2007)

*Re: Laptop LCD As Desktop Monitor*



			
				keves2002 said:
			
		

> hi,
> 
> Just wanna know is it possible to connect my PC to Laptop LCD, here i want the Display of my desktop PC into my Laptop LCD[*not about* *connecting one more LCD to my Laptop*] , i hav a VGA out in my Laptop , i hope i posted in the right place
> 
> ...


not possible since only the out ports are available and not in.

@arunks
great work there buddy


----------



## Ganeshkumar (Aug 21, 2007)

@Arunks
R u Sure this 
acer aspire 5573ZNWXMi @ 35000  is net Price?



			
				astroutkarsh said:
			
		

> Hello Everyone
> i want to buy a Laptop for my work.
> My budget is 50K.(+/- 5K) (including all like Tax, RAM upgrade, Bag/Case etc)
> my requirement
> ...



DELL Vostro... with C2D and 2GB Ram will be priced at arnd 55K....
Best config in that budget! 
configure at DELL India website


----------



## arunks (Aug 21, 2007)

ya asked the dealer and he said that price for acer aspire 5573ZNWXMi i.e. @ 35000 ...
why r u asking that...?

is it much than expected or what?

HCL laptop with intel dual core processor @ 1.73GHz is available @ rs. 32490 only..but it has combo instead of dvd writer and has 15.4" and has 80 gb instead of 120GB in acer aspire 5573ZNWXMi..

So tell me yaar which laptop is best to from my list...
nobody is suggesting... what r u digitians?


----------



## maskorama (Aug 22, 2007)

hey guys
we r goin for a bulk deal at our institute and initially i wasnt interested,was gettin my lappy frm US an HP (t7300 , 2 gb ram,120 G HDD,8400 m gs)48k no warantee
bt nw we r expectin a Lenovo thinkpad R61(t7100,1 gb ram,120 gb hddd,8600 GT!!!!) around 47k thru da bulk deal
i have apprehensions bout lenovo however being a gamer ,i love da config 
thinkpads under ibm enjoyed a very gud status,but with lenovo hw gud they stil are??


----------



## keves2002 (Aug 23, 2007)

*Re: Laptop LCD As Desktop Monitor*

@infa_red_dude
Thanx


----------



## RahulT (Aug 24, 2007)

Hello Techies,

I am deciding on one of the following laptops.
Dell Vostro 1000 (TK-53), 
Compaq 6406TU
Compaq V3424AU
Can somebody run Super PI and Prime on their laptops and post results ?
I think that should give good comparison of the laptop performance.

Thanks


----------



## hackers2005.3721 (Aug 24, 2007)

dude u cna go  for vostro


----------



## Akshay (Aug 24, 2007)

@maskorama

Thinkpad havnt changed much after being under Lenovo... So u can safely go 4 it.


----------



## arunks (Aug 24, 2007)

Hey what abt HCL powerlite Laptop 9500 MT

it is having

Core DUO T 2450 @  2GHz
512 MB RAM
80GB hdd
dvd writer
15.4" wide screen
carry bag


Is this good laptop to buy?
whats its current market price..


----------



## Akshay (Aug 24, 2007)

@arunks

Not available in the market??? d product or d price?

Wud recommend Compaq/Lenovo/Dell over HCL/LG


----------



## arunks (Aug 24, 2007)

Hey what abt HCL powerlite Laptop 9500 MT

it is having

Core DUO T 2450 @ 2GHz
512 MB RAM
80GB hdd
dvd writer
15.4" wide screen
carry bag


Is this good laptop to buy?
whats its current market price..'

guys plz reply...
is HCL powerlite leaptop 9100 TR better or 9500 MT


----------



## theshield247 (Aug 25, 2007)

Guys.. I have bought my laptop today.. hp dv6516tx with nVidia 8400GS 128mb dedicated graphics.. It costed me 56.5 k... I have not done all tests and all but The Laptop is amazing...


----------



## rollcage (Aug 25, 2007)

^ Congrats man .. on new gadget 

>> and To All the geeks 

Hi There .. My brother is buying a new laptop.
Pls suggest me which brand-model is preferable.
his budget is 50,000/-
preferred config:
1.8GHz processor speed (Intel/AMD),1 GB RAM, 100GB HDD, integrated cam, DVD+R/W, Display (preferably) 13.1', OS any.
WiFi: 802.1 a/b/g


Do let me know at ur earliest.

Regards


----------



## Ganeshkumar (Aug 25, 2007)

I think 13.1" size laptops r coming in delll but the price wuld go arnd 56K....

Go for Dell 1420.. or Vostro 1400 U will like it!


----------



## dipusen (Aug 26, 2007)

*Sound driver problem*

I have compaq presario c505tu model laptop. this was the first time a tried to format and reinstall windows xp on my laptop. now i can not load the sound driver on this machine. it is saying continiously "the media device could not be found for this driver"

pls help me.


----------



## qtfan1 (Aug 26, 2007)

I am using a reliance pcmcia data card (Huawei 321). I am buying the new dell xps m1330.It has only an express slot. 
Reliance were unhelpful, as usual. They said that I'd have to surrender this pcmcia card and buy a new usb modem and go through the entire process of getting a new connection!
Where can I buy a pcmcia to usb adapter? It should support vista. Thanks


----------



## rollcage (Aug 28, 2007)

Ganeshkumar said:
			
		

> I think 13.1" size laptops r coming in delll but the price wuld go arnd 56K....
> 
> Go for Dell 1420.. or Vostro 1400 U will like it!


 Thanks for replying 

have two options
*www.sony.co.in/product/vgn-cr12gh/sku/vgn-cr12gh%2Fbe1?site=hp_en_IN_i
& 
*www.asia.apple.com/macbook/

Hey, he would love to go for Apple (even afford upto 55,000) if it runs windows OS. 
It would be tough to carry on with MAC there in kolkata.(he works in ibm there)
 what do u say.....


----------



## aryayush (Aug 28, 2007)

Yes, it runs Windows OS just fine. Tell him not to worry.

If he goes to City Centre in Kolkata, he can even see Windows running on a Mac (the only ugly thing in the beautiful store!) and use it for a while to get the feel of it.


----------



## rollcage (Aug 28, 2007)

oh thats cool .. u are in Kolkata, thanx I will tell him that.
btw I know using a Mac is definitely better, He still wants it
says that he needs it for some programms.


----------



## Abhishek Dwivedi (Aug 30, 2007)

guys i need help on ma new Compaq V3424AU notebook..it comes with Vista Home basic...but i need to install XP on it...it has 110GB paration and i wana create 4 out of it without loosing ma data on it...plzz help as soon as possible


----------



## rollcage (Aug 31, 2007)

use .. any partition manager, 
 I am using Acronis.Disk.Director.Suite.10.0.0.2117, (*kalpik* suggested me this one)
Its works like a charm ...


----------



## ajazz (Sep 2, 2007)

Hi,guys!!
can anyone tell me if asus a8js laptop avaliable in india and if yes for how much?
i think this laptop gives every penny worth.
thanks


----------



## sanjeev choudhary (Sep 6, 2007)

hi, guys..
well i m here after a long gap........need help.

my cousin is planning to buy a notebook..........budget is 80k...
If anyone can suggest the good brand+model.......under 80k.....it would be very helpful.
which one is better for a window user......dell ,sony or apple(have'nt seen around).
waiting for reply ....thanks in advance.


----------



## abhinav_bipnesh (Sep 6, 2007)

^^^^ I think u can go for Dell Inspiron 1520 or the Vestro series with full customization as I am having Dell Inspiron 1520 & much satisfied with the performance...........


----------



## dd_wingrider (Sep 7, 2007)

thinking of buying this lappy HP Dv6502AU, its costing me around 45k, any suggestions or any other laptop which comes in this price range n is better please let me know


----------



## Ganeshkumar (Sep 7, 2007)

^^^
Sure the answer wuld be DELL... 
customize in their website!


----------



## aryayush (Sep 7, 2007)

sanjeev choudhary said:
			
		

> hi, guys..
> well i m here after a long gap........need help.
> 
> my cousin is planning to buy a notebook..........budget is 80k...
> ...


What is he going to use it for?


----------



## Pathik (Sep 9, 2007)

Get a pimped up Dell 1520 or a Dell Xps m1330 or a Macbook


----------



## v3425au (Sep 11, 2007)

Hi Guys,

I bought my V3425AU yesterday. Everything working absolutely fine and has an IR port too. NOw interesting thing is my friend has bought DV2401TU and has an IR, interestingly DV2401TU came with a IR remote control which can controll functions of ur notebook like switching ON DVD player and its controls, Vol +/-, power point controlls, shutting down/hybernating the notebook and some more features which you'd ideally like to have in the remote. 

When I tried the same remote on V3425AU, Bang; averything works the same. u can operate ur DVD plyr / hybernate and all other features which DV2401 offers thru their remote. I chked with HP/compaq guys they said V3425AU dsnt come with the remote and HP is not selling it separately 

Guys can someone please tell me where I can find this remote or if I can order it online? I'd like to have it, especially when I have seen it working.


----------



## arunks (Sep 11, 2007)

DV2401TU .... which model is this and which company's and what is its price and whats is its configuration?


----------



## aryayush (Sep 13, 2007)

Umm... I have a budget of Rs. 60,000 (flexible) and I want the most value for money notebook.

Purposes:
1. All forms of entertainment, including games.
2. Programming.

Looks are somewhat important but not overly so. Thank you! 


P.S. - Not for myself, of course.


----------



## Sourabh (Sep 13, 2007)

Best Value for Money: Dell Vostro 1500 N-Series Notebook (No Windows OS Bundled)

*www1.ap.dell.com/content/products/compare.aspx/vostronb?c=in&cs=inbsd1&l=en&s=bsd

Select the first config from the Vostro 1500 Catalog. Customize it with WSXGA+ screen (1680x1050), 2GB RAM, Nvidia GeForce 8600M GT, Intel's draft-n WiFi chip, 9-celled battery and webcam.

Final price after customization: Rs. 62k


----------



## CadCrazy (Sep 13, 2007)

I want to purchase laptop with 17 inch screen. My budget is between 50-55k. Please suggest any good model Dell or HP.


----------



## aryayush (Sep 13, 2007)

Thanks, Sourabh! 

In case he wants Windows too, which one should I recommend?


----------



## Sourabh (Sep 13, 2007)

Aryayush - The second config from the same Vostro 1500 catalog.

CadCrazy - You've got 2 options. Inspiron 1720 from Dell or HP Pavilion dv9502AU

Go for the HP if the only reason you need a 17-inch laptop is because of the massive screen. That's the only 17-inch laptop from HP available in India right now. It has onboard go7150 graphics which may be good for HD video playback but seriously no gaming on this one. 

The base config of the Dell is better but costly.


----------



## v3425au (Sep 14, 2007)

Ankur DV2401TU comes for around 45K including taxes, damn good machine..


----------



## Abhishek Dwivedi (Sep 14, 2007)

hi....does ne one owns Compaq V3424AU....can ne one tell me where can i find all da drivers for XP...plzzzzzzzzzzzz....thx


----------



## Akshay (Sep 15, 2007)

@abhishek

Download drivers for HP Pavilion DV6150 or Compaq Presario v6000 CTO

I got my drivers from d dealer.. He gave me a cd of all d drivers. Though I had to download drivers for processor frm AMD site.


----------



## managana (Sep 16, 2007)

*Good News for Tamil Nadu Students*

*Tamil Nadu Govt's ELCOT  has come out with an scheme for supply of Laptops at concessional rate. *The site says:
"This scheme is envisaged to provide an affordable HIGH QUALITY professional laptop computer to the student community of TamilNadu. It is open to students of all segment starting from LKG to Post graduate courses. It is also open to the open university / distant education students. But the address of the student should be within TamilNadu.
These professional laptop computers are currently being purchased by ELCOT Rs.44000 plus taxes. But we are offering the very same laptop computers for Rs.26000 - 30000 a piece. Hence the offer is open only for students within TamilNadu as it is meant ONLY for student community."

URL is

```
*elcot.in/student_laptop/student-laptop-intro.php
```

Can someone comment on this?


----------



## CadCrazy (Sep 16, 2007)

@ Saurabh Thanks
I am not into the gaming, so the Hp option seems to be a good deal for me


----------



## deepakchan (Sep 16, 2007)

Going to order a Flemingo Pink Colored Dell Inspiron 1420 for my sis. They have sent 3 quotations.

1 Yr Complete Cover - Rs.47020
2 Yrs Complete Cover - Rs.52342
3 Yrs Complete Cover - Rs.54277

The difference between 2 and 3 yrs is less. Why is it so much for the 1st and the 2nd.? Moreover, I thought extending the warranty alone for 2 yrs is only 5000. But now the difference is 7250. And they don't have an option of only upgrading the warranty. Only Complete Cover.

---------UPDATE-----------

I've ordered the laptop.. They further reduced the price to Rs.52663 for 3 yr complete cover.. God know how..


----------



## manoj_299 (Sep 18, 2007)

Can Anyone Tell me more about HP DV9502AU Model: I means review and performance. I have plan to buy a notebook as desktop replacement. I have to choose between Dell 1520 & HP DV9502AU. 

+ Point for Dell: Good service, Fast processor. GFX= Intel 3100
+ Point for HP : 17" Screen and other good feature like Finger Print Reader. Good for Desktop replacement + one more HDD space support 400 GB HDD.

I have seen the Product of HP today at retailer. The screen is damn large. Good view.

I am confused: which one for I go. I need it for Basic use Internet surfing. Webpage editing etc. No game at all. I get quotation of HP DV9502AU and it says Chipset: NVIDIA MCP67M. Is it Good? How will be the performance? Does NVIDIA Geforce Go 7150 M is better than Intel 3100? Help me to choose. I dont need for Game. but I am hardcore internet user means too many tabs in Firefox togeter and my PIII 1.1 Ghz witrh 256 MB Ram just stop to respond at that time. HP is preferable because I always used 17" monitor in home. I want to know about its performance with my work. They are Providing Vista Home Premium....Will this system handle VISTA or I will have to move to XP. Please help me out.


----------



## aryayush (Sep 18, 2007)

@Sourabh
Thanks, yaar! But he does not like Dell for some reason. Any other option? Preferably from Lenovo.


----------



## Sourabh (Sep 19, 2007)

aryayush - The customized Vostro 1500 and Inspiron 1520 from the Dell are the only value-for-money gaming laptops in India currently. Others are a bit expensive. Asus G1S has similar specs, but it's priced at 90k and comes with 2-year warranty. HP has no performance oriented laptops (in India), forget gaming. And the 90k figure reminds me, the all-new-basic MacBook Pro isn't far away then. 97k on CafeGadgets.

Lenovo is the last company who will make a gaming laptop. They, at best, put entry-level Nvidia/ATi solutions for Vista!

Tell your friend, he doesn't have any other options. Sometimes, it's a nice thing to have. So tell him to put his 'likes' aside and get the Dell.


----------



## aryayush (Sep 19, 2007)

Yaar, he is adamant. He is intent on buying the Lenovo Y500 series. I told him your opinion but he hates Dell. The notebook he is buying has an nVidia 7400 256MB graphics card.


----------



## dr_jimit (Sep 19, 2007)

Hello friends,

I am here again for asking your help in deciding a Laptop for my Aunty,

Basic requirements
Budget is less then Rs.45,000/-

Vista Premium ready
Core 2 Duo Mobile with good speed
1GB RAM
Graphics should be able to run Vista Premium, Intel inbuilt chipset good if it can handle Aero

Minimum 15" screen, good resolution, widescreen if +,
DVD supermultidrive
Wireless g
Inbuilt webcam and microphone if available 
Onsite warranty if available

I think hp/compaq brand is good,
My brother and 2 of my friends have it, newer models perform as good as they look.
Thanks,
Dr. Jimit


----------



## manoj_299 (Sep 20, 2007)

manoj_299 said:
			
		

> Can Anyone Tell me more about HP DV9502AU Model: I means review and performance. I have plan to buy a notebook as desktop replacement. I have to choose between Dell 1520 & HP DV9502AU.
> 
> + Point for Dell: Good service, Fast processor. GFX= Intel 3100
> + Point for HP : 17" Screen and other good feature like Finger Print Reader. Good for Desktop replacement + one more HDD space support 400 GB HDD.
> ...




Soneone please help me.... Answer my Question.


----------



## aneesh kalra (Sep 20, 2007)

Is it possible to attach an add on sound card to a laptop,as far  as I know it cannot  be done but then how do the likes of nvidia and ati bundle them along.If not is there any other way of using an external graphics card like the quadro from nvidia.


----------



## eminemence (Sep 20, 2007)

Can someone suggest a laptop from either HP/Lenovo/Sony?
Budget : 60K
User Requirements : Mainly programming and some net browsing.
Does not matter if its multimedia rich or not,but need good network interface options(LAN/WIFI/BT) and card reader as well.
Any suggestions are welcome.
And also shop options in Pune are also welcome.
Thanks.
--eminemence.


----------



## Sourabh (Sep 20, 2007)

aryayush - Go7400 is seriously outdated. Check out the dv6516TX instead (priced at 57k). Features 8400M GS

eminemence - Check out VAIO CR series laptop on www.sony.co.in . It's available for 55k with option for a few colors. Sony laptops are easily available in malls and Sony showrooms. Pay another 5k since your budget permits and extend the warranty to 3-year.

aneesh kalra - PCMCIA sound cards are available from ages. Even ExpressCard variants of the Creative X-Fi have been announced, but not available in India yet. External graphic cards for laptops continues to be a dream in the real world.

manoj_299 - The screen size is not the only criteria. You can opt for a 1680x1050 WSXGA+ on the 15.4-inch widescreen of the Dell Inspiron 1520/Vostro 1500 and get more desktop real estate than the HP. Just 5k additional charges. I would suggest you to get the Dells due to the customisation option to suit your needs. Dells also come with on-site warranty and better battery life. 17-inch laptops are HUGE anyways, no mobility. Both the Dell and HP are more than capable of Windows Vista.

dr_jimit - Check out the Dell Inspiron 1520/Vostro 1500 on Dell India website. HP Compaq's current lineup for 45k budget is poor. No onsite warranty too.


----------



## abhinav_bipnesh (Sep 20, 2007)

Dell Laptop are i think the best value for money as even my two friends has bought HP laptop & the configuration they got is not to the mark to the present system configuration. Also I am more satisfied as the h/w which we get from dell is latest & also u can customize according to ur need & buget & also the performance is also good.........
As i am looking for a benchmarking tool to bench mark my system as the configuration of my laptop is

Dell Insprion 1520
Intel Core2Duo T7100 (1.8 GHz 800Mhz Fsb)
2 GB 667Mhz (dual channel ) Ram
160 GB HDD
NVidia 8600GT 256MB GDDR2
15" (1680X1080) WXGA 
& all other regular stuff.

So any good Benchmarking tool to bench mark my system ...............


----------



## Sourabh (Sep 20, 2007)

abhinav_bipnesh said:
			
		

> Dell Laptop are i think the best value for money as even my two friends has bought HP laptop & the configuration they got is not to the mark to the present system configuration. Also I am more satisfied as the h/w which we get from dell is latest & also u can customize according to ur need & buget & also the performance is also good.........
> As i am looking for a benchmarking tool to bench mark my system as the configuration of my laptop is
> 
> Dell Insprion 1520
> ...



*www.laptoplogic.com/reviews/detail.php?id=170&part=full&page=6 

Enjoy!


----------



## abhinav_bipnesh (Sep 20, 2007)

thxxxxxxxxxx

some freeware benchmarking tool


----------



## Sourabh (Sep 20, 2007)

Download 3DMark 03, 05, 06

PCMark '05

SiSoft Sandra for CPU and Memory Bandwidth

Find most of these apps for download here


----------



## manoj_299 (Sep 21, 2007)

Thanks Sourabh


----------



## abhinav_bipnesh (Sep 21, 2007)

thanks sourabh


----------



## eminemence (Sep 21, 2007)

Sourabh said:
			
		

> eminemence - Check out VAIO CR series laptop on www.sony.co.in . It's available for 55k with option for a few colors. Sony laptops are easily available in malls and Sony showrooms. Pay another 5k since your budget permits and extend the warranty to 3-year.



Thanks Sourabh for the reply.
Actually I was just wondering,aren't the Sony laptops a bit over priced?
The HP dv lineup seems quite loaded in terms of RAM.
Sony seems to have that extra memory card reader which will read all those sony proprietary memory cards and would connect seamlessly with the Handycam and PSP.
Apart from that any other good reason for going for Sony and not for HP?
--eminemence.


----------



## Sourabh (Sep 21, 2007)

eminemence -At present, HP and Sony laptops in the 55k range have similar specs. Sony should be expensive but apparently they're not. Sony VAIO CR features a better T7100 (800MHz FSB) processor. 

Check it for yourself here and here.

There is little performance difference between these two laptops. It's a personal choice of brand. Get whatever you feel good with. HP model now comes with 2GB RAM, 160GB HDD and 8400M GS graphics. That's a good buy for 60k too.


----------



## Ankur Gupta (Sep 21, 2007)

Well I dont think that Sony laptop comes even close in config with the HP one that you mentioned...
1 GB compared to 2 GB...14.1" compared to 15.4".....ATI Mobility Radeon™ x2300 compared to Nvidia 8400GS.....100GB compared to 160 GB...
only that Sony one has a better processor...
And Hp one is 3k lower in price than Sony one...


----------



## Sourabh (Sep 21, 2007)

Agreed. That's why I said similar with little performance difference. The HP uses the most basic Core 2 Duo processor (1.5GHz with just 667MHz FSB) but comes with nice specs like 2GB RAM, 160GB HDD and the marginally better 8400M GS. The Sony CR is 'Santa Rosa' based in real sense of the term with native T7100. RAM is dirt cheap anyways, can be upgraded easily. A better processor in stock config is always welcome.

VAIOs are known to be very expensive. As a result, this particular model CR-series model is an exception. I was speaking in general in my previous post. Both are very good laptops, having their own USP. Get the one which suits your needs better.


----------



## Ankur Gupta (Sep 22, 2007)

Sourabh said:
			
		

> Agreed. That's why I said similar with little performance difference. The HP uses the most basic Core 2 Duo processor (1.5GHz with just 667MHz FSB) but comes with nice specs like 2GB RAM, 160GB HDD and the marginally better 8400M GS. The Sony CR is 'Santa Rosa' based in real sense of the term with native T7100. RAM is dirt cheap anyways, can be upgraded easily. A better processor in stock config is always welcome.
> 
> VAIOs are known to be very expensive. As a result, this particular model CR-series model is an exception. I was speaking in general in my previous post. Both are very good laptops, having their own USP. Get the one which suits your needs better.



But I still feel that 60k is too much for this config...50k would have been bang on target to get its sales soaring like the HP one...
Yeah but as you said for the VAIO tag it is quite cheap...


----------



## deepakchan (Sep 22, 2007)

ax3 said:
			
		

> have seen many laptops bt they seem 2 b 2 heavy ....... any light weighted lappy`s ?


 
If you want really low weight laptops you have to go for the mag alloy casing, which boosts up the price like anything.. Any 14" or less screen sized laptop should be of reasonable weight. My Dell Inspiron 6400 is 15.4" and is quite heavy compared to the Dell Inspiron 640m that my friend has which is 14".


----------



## Ankur Gupta (Sep 22, 2007)

@ax3
sony Vaio SZ series and some others are really light  but then you have to shell out more for them...


----------



## blademast3r (Sep 23, 2007)

hey guys..
 basically i need a laptop for my engineerin...budget round 35k...
not for gaming...powerful processor..atleast 1gb ram nd 120 gb hdd required...pls suggest...ty


----------



## arunks (Sep 23, 2007)

@blademast3r
hey go for hcl or acer ...u will easily get a good one in this range
or see compaq 3424 if u prefer hp compaq


----------



## vivektheone (Sep 24, 2007)

Hi friends,

Hope all of you would help me in choosing a Laptop....I would like to buy a laptop within the range of 35 k to 45k(any company would do...preferably Acer,HP Compaq and Dell)...My requirement is for 1gb+ ram and 160 gb hdd and a DVD Writer and also preferably good graphics card.AMD or Intel doesn't matter as I am ready it compromise if price matters. Also i would not like to have Windows Vista with it. Instead I prefer going for XP Pro. So I would like to purchase a copy of it as well...Please give ur suggestions ASAP...Thanks in ADVANCE...


----------



## gr8usr (Sep 25, 2007)

Which is the most economical 17 inch widescreen laptop??


----------



## visky (Sep 27, 2007)

my dad is plannin to take a compaq presario v3424tu for me @ 43000 can any one plz tell me can i go for it or is there any other product better available i wanna btter processor n its of intel dual core 1.73 ghz is dual core very much inferior to core 2 duo


----------



## return_of_vengeance (Oct 4, 2007)

hey friends,
how abt Acer Aspire 9300 series laptops?/?
good on performance or not?

AMD Turion X2 TL54 1.9Ghz 2X512KB cache
17"
niVidia GeForce Go 7300 128mb
180gb HDD
1Gb DDR2

DO write, is it good to buy or not?


----------



## arunks (Oct 4, 2007)

visky said:
			
		

> my dad is plannin to take a compaq presario v3424tu for me @ 43000 can any one plz tell me can i go for it or is there any other product better available i wanna btter processor n its of intel dual core 1.73 ghz is dual core very much inferior to core 2 duo


 
hey r u sure ...it is bit expensive price that u r saying....3424 is available at much less than 43000


----------



## dragonlord (Oct 5, 2007)

hi guys, order my Dell XPS M1330. Base Configuration+3 yrs completecover+addon gfxcard+extra 9 cell battery. Got it for 62K (with a whopping discount of 15K, through dells emplyee purchase program - thru a dell employee friend)


----------



## earthen61 (Oct 5, 2007)

hey..............cld ne1 plz tell wat da taxes on a configured dell laptop amount 2?....................i mean, if da total comes 2 around 55k without taxes, wat'll it b with taxes n delivery added?


----------



## Ankur Gupta (Oct 5, 2007)

The price without the taxes is the final price and no taxes are added if you dont want the laptop before 15 days...if you want it before 15 days they charges the taxes..
And you even get a good discount on that price if you call them and tell them you are a student or bargain with them...


----------



## anujtripathi (Oct 5, 2007)

I am in a super delimna about dell laptops.
Here is the base config which i have thought of :

2.0 Ghz Core 2 Duo 2MB Cache 800Mhz FSB/ 2GB RAM/ DVD Writer/14" screen/ Hard disk has no limitation

Now i configured a dell inspi 1420 on dell.ci.in for arnd 51K.

anyone has any suggestions ? Any other brand which is comparitive.

Moreover I am paying 2.5K more for .3 Ghz proc speed and 133Mhz FSB.
I may get 1.66 Ghz core 2 duo 2MB cache 667 FSB for arnd 48.x K

What say ?


----------



## earthen61 (Oct 5, 2007)

@ ankur

thanks mate


----------



## dragonlord (Oct 5, 2007)

earthen61 said:
			
		

> hey..............cld ne1 plz tell wat da taxes on a configured dell laptop amount 2?....................i mean, if da total comes 2 around 55k without taxes, wat'll it b with taxes n delivery added?



U wont need to pay any taxes if u give them a declaration while placing the order saying that lappie is not for resale(normally this happens when u place the order confirmation).


----------



## arunks (Oct 9, 2007)

How to know whether infra red is there or not in a laptop....  I m not able to figure it out in my friends laptop..
He has purchased a secondhand laptop.. 


So now tell how should we confirm abt infrared port as it is not visible anywhere on outside..


----------



## talkingcomet (Oct 9, 2007)

Help!!!!
Guys I hav a Compaq laptop with Vista home pre installed.
I tried to install XP... and there..
I cant find the drivers..
The problem is that I lost my recovery disk set too..
Can any one tell me how I can get a new set of disks from HP?
After all I paid them for the OS too!!!


----------



## Garbage (Oct 9, 2007)

Hey, can anyone please suggest any good laptop for *Linux*

I need following configuration - 

Intel C2D / AMD Turion
1 GB DDR2 RAM
120 / 160 GB HDD
*Graphics cards (mostly nVidia)*


----------



## ShekharPalash (Oct 10, 2007)

I'm planning to buy *HP Pavilion 9507 TX* by October 25

Here's the specs... 

• Intel® Centrino® Core™2 Duo processor T7100 1.8 GHz
• Windows Vista Home Premium
• 2 GB DDR2 (667 MHz) 
• 240 GB SATA 5400 RPM (120GB x 2)
• LS SM DVD Writer (+/-R +/-RW) DL, 
• NVIDIA® GeForce™ 8400GS, 256MB 
• 17.0” WXGA HD BrightView 1440 x 900

Will cost me 67K including taxes. 

Mianly I'm looking for a 17" (1400x900 or above), around 2GB ~ + and ~ 256MB GFX... as I have heavy-duty works... So far Pavilion 9507 TX seems good... 

I checked other options, but couldn't find anything alternative... 
If you guys have came across something let me know... Thanks... 

PS: HP HDX Series is also here, damn it's 1L+...


----------



## infra_red_dude (Oct 10, 2007)

What kinda heavy duty work? grafix? If so then don't buy the one with 8400. But something with at least 8600.


----------



## ShekharPalash (Oct 10, 2007)

infra_red_dude said:
			
		

> What kinda heavy duty work? grafix? If so then don't buy the one with 8400. But something with at least 8600.



Thanks infra.... Yea, GFX... mainly. 
Could you tell me the diff between 8400 and 8600?
Or, Please suggest any alternative lappy...??


----------



## nikhilpai (Oct 10, 2007)

I needed to know a couple of things about the Dell 1420:

1. What is the current expected shipping time for Dell Inspiron 1420?

2. Sony has recently announced its NR series of Vaios which are supposed to be in the Budget category but have similar specs to the Dell 1420. Is it worth waiting for the Sony NR series?

3. What is the difference between Dell's Inspiron & Vostro series?

Lastly, I know that resale value of desktops is really low these days. But if I have to sell off my old desktop, is there any place anyone can recommend which can give the best price?


----------



## deepakchan (Oct 10, 2007)

nikeel said:
			
		

> I needed to know a couple of things about the Dell 1420:
> 
> 1. What is the current expected shipping time for Dell Inspiron 1420?


 
The shipping time is around 25 days. It was 18 days when I had ordered. But due to the pink color (its for my sis) and Bluetooth mouse, it got delayed I was told. They have promised delivery on 13th October. Placed the order on 17th September.



			
				nikeel said:
			
		

> 2. Sony has recently announced its NR series of Vaios which are supposed to be in the Budget category but have similar specs to the Dell 1420. Is it worth waiting for the Sony NR series?


 
Will Sony service the laptop at your doorstep? That's the main reason anyone buys a Dell.



			
				nikeel said:
			
		

> 3. What is the difference between Dell's Inspiron & Vostro series?


 
As far as I know, Vostro is the business series and Inspiron is the Multimedia/Entertainment series. No major difference as such.


----------



## Ankur Gupta (Oct 10, 2007)

@ShekharPalash
HP DV9507TX is an excellent lappy for its price..
And yes FYI it has nvidia 8600GS...check out the link below...
*www.cyberparkindia.com/laptops/hp-pavilion/pavilion-dv9507tx.htm


----------



## CadCrazy (Oct 11, 2007)

My friend want laptop for vista and watching movies. His budget is 35000/-. Suggest any with 15.4 inch screen


----------



## ShekharPalash (Oct 11, 2007)

Ankur Gupta said:
			
		

> @ShekharPalash
> HP DV9507TX is an excellent lappy for its price..
> And yes FYI it has nvidia 8600GS...check out the link below...
> *www.cyberparkindia.com/laptops/hp-pavilion/pavilion-dv9507tx.htm



Great info man... thanks  
99%... I'll go for this


----------



## sivarap (Oct 11, 2007)

Atlast a proud owner of DV6500t(thats right got it from US)

HP Pavilion dv6500t
- Genuine Windows Vista Home Premium (32-bit)
- Intel(R) Core(TM) 2 Duo processor T7500 (2.20 GHz, 4 MB L2 Cache, 800MHz FSB)
- 15.4" WXGA High-Definition HP BrightView Widescreen Display (1280 x 800)
- 2GB DDR2 System Memory (2 Dimm)!
- 383MB NVIDIA GeForce 8400M GS
- HP Imprint (Radiance) + Fingerprint Reader + Microphone
- Intel(R) PRO/Wireless 4965AGN Network Connection and Bluetooth(TM)
-  120GB 5400RPM Hard Disk !
- SuperMulti 8X DVD+/-R/RW with Double Layer Support
- 6 Cell Lithium Ion Battery

Hows it?


----------



## infra_red_dude (Oct 11, 2007)

Everythings fine  

Things which could've been better:
1) nvidia 8400 could've been 8600
2) 160GB instead of 120GB
3) at least a 9cell battery instead of 6cell.

Mentioning this as you've got it from the US. Things will surely be cheaper there (due to no import duty).


----------



## infra_red_dude (Oct 11, 2007)

Everythings fine  

Things which could've been better:
1) nvidia 8400 could've been 8600
2) 160GB instead of 120GB
3) at least a 9cell battery instead of 6cell.

Mentioning this as you've got it from the US. Things will surely be cheaper there (due to no import duty).


----------



## sivarap (Oct 11, 2007)

8400 was the max available for 15". I also wanted 8600 
I find it difficult to manage HDD with huge space.....Most of them go a waste in temporary files or forgotten files. I like to have my files in DVDs.
I'll be using it mostly at home or @work with a dock station. So.....


----------



## visky (Oct 11, 2007)

arunks said:
			
		

> hey r u sure ...it is bit expensive price that u r saying....3424 is available at much less than 43000


 





mm so how many bugs can i spend for v3424tu
and can i hav a graphic card along with a tv tuner card in 3424tu


----------



## Ankur Gupta (Oct 11, 2007)

sivarap said:
			
		

> Atlast a proud owner of DV6500t(thats right got it from US)
> 
> HP Pavilion dv6500t
> - Genuine Windows Vista Home Premium (32-bit)
> ...



Everything is perfect except the battery....you should have definitely gone for a 9 cell battery....anyway it is a pretty good config..
How much did it cost you...must be around 50-52k....


----------



## sivarap (Oct 11, 2007)

Ankur Gupta said:
			
		

> Everything is perfect except the battery....you should have definitely gone for a 9 cell battery....anyway it is a pretty good config..
> How much did it cost you...must be around 50-52k....


 
There was only 12cell available....that wld make the thing heavy and bulky.....I'll don't travel much....

Yeah almost.....I cld have saved abt 5 more k if I had waited for 3 days...there was a better offer  ..... anyways got it atlast....(in deep debts though).....

And....can someone tell me hummach will a express slot tv tuner card cost?


----------



## ~Phenom~ (Oct 11, 2007)

Hi,
I am planning to buy a laptop within next 1-2 months. My budget is max. 50,000 but can be extended but it is really worth it.

I am intel fan. I will use this laptop as my desktop replacement. I know nothing about laptops.
What I want from my laptop is :
1.It should be able to run Vista Ultimate with all graphic effects like aero etc.
2.It should be able to run all the latest Linux distros, I mean it should be able to display their graphics like beryl effects,compiz etc.
3. It should be durable and futureproof for atleast next 2-3 years.
4.As I am a software engineer, It should be able to run all programming languages with their development environments like Java, VB, .NET, Maya, Abobe softwares, etc. and should support multitasking.
5.As I am an audiophile,It Should have good audio system.
6.I am not a hardcore gamer but like to play games occassionally , so laptop should allow that also.
7. I will use this laptop for continous long hours say 6-8 hours but I will mostly use at my home or at my workplace..not much on the move.

8.It should have wireless card, bluetooth and decent camera, also slots/ports for all latest cards/devices.
9.It may not have any windows pre-installed because I can install/use linux or windows myself.

My preferred brand is Dell as I have heard that dell is good but you may suggest other brands also. what in my mind is to have atleast intel core 2 duo 1.5 GHz and 2 GB RAM will be good.
Please suggest the best I can get in this budget.... 
Also tell me where to buy laptop, I mean can i buy it from anywhere just like desktops( my computer vendor dont sell laptops) or these are to be ordered online( what is the procedure for that) ???


----------



## CadCrazy (Oct 12, 2007)

CadCrazy said:
			
		

> My friend want laptop for vista and watching movies. His budget is 35000/-. Suggest any with 15.4 inch screen



Any suggestion


----------



## thewisecrab (Oct 12, 2007)

read chotocheeta's review in review section of  d forum on acer4710z


----------



## sivarap (Oct 12, 2007)

hulo....I asked abt express slot TV tuner card.....


----------



## ~Phenom~ (Oct 12, 2007)

someone please reply to my query also...


----------



## Ganeshkumar (Oct 12, 2007)

^^^^^^^^^^
I think Dell Inspiron 1520 would be suitable for u! 


 	Intel(R) Core(TM)2Duo Processor T5450 	 1	 	 	

	1.66 GHz, 2MB Cache, 667 MHz FSB 	 	 	 	

	Label (Dual Core & Intel Wireless) 	 	 	 	
	Operating System 	Genuine Windows Vista(R) Home Premium - with AERO experience 	  	 	 	

	Dell(TM) Wireless 355 Bluetooth Module  	 	 	 	

	Dell(TM) PC-Restore 	 	 	 	

	PC Restore will occupy some HDD capacity. 	 	 	 	

	The capacity varies with preloaded material and operating environment. 	 	 	 	

	System Driver DVD Kit (Vista) 	 	 	 	

	Microsoft(R) Windows(R) Software Driver 	 	 	 	

	Added performance for entertainment and movie making. Features the new 3D Aero 	 	 	 	

	graphics interface. Includes Windows Media Centre functionality, 	 	 	 	

	Movie Maker, advanced photo features and DVD authoring. 2GB+ RAM recommended. 	 	 	 	
	Dell Services: Hardware Maintenance 	1-Year Limited Warranty (Next Business Day Service - parts & labour) 	 1	 	 	

	1 Year Telephone Technical Support (9am To 6pm, Monday - Friday) 	 	 	 	

	Regional Support Within Asia Pacific Countries for Notebooks with 1 Yr NBD 	 	 	 	
	Dell Services: Installation 	Basic System Install (Qty 1 System) 	 1	 	 	
	Item included in the System 	1 ExpressCard Slot, (DOES NOT SUPPORT PCMCIA CARDS) 	  	 	 	

	8-in-1 media card reader 	 	 	 	

	Dell(TM) Support Center 1.0 	 	 	 	

	Regulatory Label 	 	 	 	

	Shipping Mod with Powercord 	 	 	 	

	Mod Specs Info (India) 	 	 	 	

	Dell(TM) Support 	 	 	 	
	  	Dell(TM) Keyboard with Touchpad (English) 	 1	 	 	
	  	Integrated 10/100 Fast Ethernet 	 1	 	 	
	  	Internal 56K Modem 	 1	 	 	

	RJ-11 Modem cable (AP) 	 	 	 	
	  	Dell(TM) Media Direct 	 1	 	 	

	Approx. 2.0GB of HDD space will be allocated to Dell Media Direct. 	 	 	 	
	  	Dell(TM) Travel Remote Control 	 1	 	 	

	Noise Isolation Ear Buds 	 	 	 	
	Display 	15.4" Widescreen WXGA (1280x800) Display with TrueLife (TM) 	 1	 	 	
	Memory 	2GB (2 X 1024MB) 667MHz Dual Channel DDR2 SDRAM 	 1	 	 	
	Audio Solution 	Integrated Sound Blaster Audigy ADVANCED HD Audio Software 	 1	 	 	
	Video Card 	NVIDIA(R) GeForce(TM) 8400M GS with 128MB GDDR2 dedicated graphic memory 	 1	 	 	

	Base Assembly (Discrete) 	 	 	 	
	Floppy Drive 	No Floppy Drive 	  	 	 	
	Hard Drives 	160GB SATA Hard Drive 	 1	 	 	
	Internal Optical Drive 	Internal 8X DVD+/-RW Combination Drive with dual layer write capabilities  	 1	 	 	

	Roxio Creator 9.0 	 	 	 	
	Wireless Network Solution 	Intel(R) PRO/Wireless 3945 Dual Band 802.11a/g 54Mbps Wireless Mini Card 	 1	 	 	
	Color Kits 	Jet Black Color with Matte Finish and camera 	 1	 	 	
	Adapter 	90W AC Adapter 	 1	 	 	
	Primary Battery 	6-cell 53Whr Lithium Ion Primary Battery  	 1	 	 	
	Carry Case 	DELL Large Nylon Case 	 1	 	 	

	Shipment Box for Case  	 	 	 	
	Remark 	Discount is only valid if the corresponding upgraded item is selected above. 	 1	 	 	
	  	Limited time promotional offer only. No further discounts apply. 	 1	 	 	
	Freight Charges 	Inspiron(TM) Handling & Insurance Charges (India) 	 1	 	 	
	Delivery & Freight Charges 	Inspiron(TM) Delivery Charges (India) 	 1	

This Comes arnd 58K 
But shuld be the best config!

Also customize DELL VOSTRO & C that tooooo!


----------



## ~Phenom~ (Oct 12, 2007)

^^Thanx a real lot GaneshKumar. I dont want any Vista or other OS , Can I get this Config without this OS and other softwares ??I hope this should reduce cost by 5 K. I think that 2MP web cam is missing from this config, also what if I go for "Video Card NVIDIA(R) GeForce(TM) 8600   256 MB  dedicated graphic memory " ? What will be the new price then ?? Also should I order it online or through local vendors, what will be cheaper and better option ??


----------



## ~PunK~ (Oct 12, 2007)

hey wozza??
i'd lyk 2 purchase a laptop for roun <80k.
i prefer dell
ma required specs r as follows
intel core 2 2.4 or 2.2
2gigz ram
200> HDD
15"screen
dvdrw bluray anythin
fingerprint reader
etc
suggest a good laptop 
~Peace ouT~


----------



## Ganeshkumar (Oct 13, 2007)

~Phenom~ said:
			
		

> ^^Thanx a real lot GaneshKumar. I dont want any Vista or other OS , Can I get this Config without this OS and other softwares ??I hope this should reduce cost by 5 K. I think that 2MP web cam is missing from this config, also what if I go for "Video Card NVIDIA(R) GeForce(TM) 8600   256 MB  dedicated graphic memory " ? What will be the new price then ?? Also should I order it online or through local vendors, what will be cheaper and better option ??




u r welcome!! 

U can only order through ONLINE / Phone.. U have to tell them Credit card details or u have to pay be cheque/DD!
No Dealers for them & bcoz of that only u r saving some amt in our lappy! 

One disadvantage is that u have to w8 for a min. of 10 days to max. of 20 days for lappy to be delivered!

In Vostro series u have the option not to choose OS!
Here in the config i customized... u can go for Home basic Vista and can save arnd 1.5K! But in Inspiron it is must to choose atleast a Basic Vista that wuld cost RS. 3K

Video Card NVIDIA(R) GeForce(TM) 8600   256 MB  dedicated graphic memory
... i think u have to pay arnd 3K more! 
U can c these things in their website

And also the specification i posted as Web camera... 

Hope clarified all !


----------



## ~Phenom~ (Oct 13, 2007)

^^thanx again for all the clarification.


----------



## Abhishek Dwivedi (Oct 13, 2007)

i've been asking da same question everywhere but i've not got ne answer yet....


plz can ne 1 tell me where can i download all da drivers required to install Windows XP-2 on COMPAQ V3424AU and what are the problems i am gona face when i install XP on dis machine....plzz reply...


----------



## Ganeshkumar (Oct 13, 2007)

Jus now i saw the price n config of Vostro series laptops... 

Seems they had increased the price!!!!!! 
months back wen i saw they were giving a high clock speed processor for the sme rate... but now they r giving only 1.4GHz processor !!!



			
				Abhishek Dwivedi said:
			
		

> i've been asking da same question everywhere but i've not got ne answer yet....
> 
> 
> plz can ne 1 tell me where can i download all da drivers required to install Windows XP-2 on COMPAQ V3424AU and what are the problems i am gona face when i install XP on dis machine....plzz reply...



Search in the compaq website... in the support section of ur model!!
u will get it!

have u tried that?


----------



## deepakchan (Oct 13, 2007)

@Ganeshkumar I ordered a laptop for my sis Dell Inspiron 1420 on sept 17th. Today only (oct 13th) it has come. And I've asked the installation person to come today itself. They said the he's got two calls today and can schedule mine only on Monday. Two days keeping the laptop just like that am i crazy. I asked them to come whatsoever today itself. They said they'll send by 7.30pm but if the Dell people call, they asked me to say that the installation person came before 6pm. I said ok.

So the delivery can take up to a month. Beware!


----------



## Akshay (Oct 13, 2007)

Abhishek Dwivedi said:
			
		

> i've been asking da same question everywhere but i've not got ne answer yet....
> 
> plz can ne 1 tell me where can i download all da drivers required to install Windows XP-2 on COMPAQ V3424AU and what are the problems i am gona face when i install XP on dis machine....plzz reply...



*Download drivers for HP Pavilion DV6150 or Compaq Presario v6000 CTO*


----------



## ~Phenom~ (Oct 13, 2007)

One month for delivery will be too much , still I dont have any choice , do I ?? Also , I have heard a lot about inspiron 1420/1520 being very good laptops but about vostro I have heard for the first time , are they equally good ? If yes , why are they not as popular as Inpiron 1520 ?


----------



## Sourabh (Oct 14, 2007)

~Phenom~ said:
			
		

> One month for delivery will be too much , still I dont have any choice , do I ?? Also , I have heard a lot about inspiron 1420/1520 being very good laptops but about vostro I have heard for the first time , are they equally good ? If yes , why are they not as popular as Inpiron 1520 ?



Vostro is a new product family which was introduced by Dell a few months back. It's mainly for the needs of Small and Medium Business. Hence the simple look and slightly lower price.


----------



## ~Phenom~ (Oct 14, 2007)

^^Do u have any idea , whether Dell anounces any attractive  offers/discounts at Diwali, Christmas or New Year??Because I am in no hurry if wait can save me some good bucks. Also , Should I go for nvidia 128 MB or 256 MB as I am not a hardcore gamer but Will definitely want all aero effects of vista and beryl, compiz, etc. to run in  full glory.Also I want my system to be future proof for atleast 2-3 years as far as graphics of different OS are concerned. I am planning to go for C2D 2.0 GHz , 2GB RAM and 6 Cell battery as 9 Cell one dont fit in completely and looks bad outside. Please tell me if my decision is right or not ..


----------



## RCuber (Oct 14, 2007)

Please check this laptop and give me your suggestions. 

HP Pavilion dv9502AU Entertainment Notebook PC


Its 47K + taxes.


----------



## deepakchan (Oct 14, 2007)

~Phenom~ said:
			
		

> One month for delivery will be too much , still I dont have any choice , do I ?? Also , I have heard a lot about inspiron 1420/1520 being very good laptops but about vostro I have heard for the first time , are they equally good ? If yes , why are they not as popular as Inpiron 1520 ?



Just received the laptop. Pestered the local guy for same day installation. Got it up and running. Got a Creative EP630 noise cancellation earphones free with the laptop. It was there in the quotation itself. Just that I didn't notice it.


----------



## Pathik (Oct 14, 2007)

@charan do u really want a 17" lappy.. it ll be too bulky...
rather get the dv6502 au..


----------



## RCuber (Oct 15, 2007)

pathiks said:
			
		

> @charan do u really want a 17" lappy.. it ll be too bulky...
> rather get the dv6502 au..



Sorry pathiks I missed your post.I droped the idea of that 17" one. Now I am considering DV6502 AU or DV6602 AU

Both are almost similar. 
6502 has TL-56 processor, max 4GB RAM , and 6602 has TL-58, max 2 GB RAM 

Which one do you recomended?


----------



## Sourabh (Oct 15, 2007)

dv6502au is a good buy. The other one would be a bit more expensive with little performance difference. You are never going to install more than 2GB of RAM on this laptop, so don't worry about that.

dv6502 gives you the looks, feature and design of the higher end Pavilion notebooks for an affordable price of 45k. So, it's nice VFM. If you plan to use it as a desktop, why not get the 17-inch counterpart of the same? Just a few grands more and you get a 17-inch laptop.


----------



## RCuber (Oct 15, 2007)

^^^ Thanks a lot for the reply. The laptop is for my father, he will only be using it for watching DVD and TV ( retirement investment  )  Still checking with DV9502AU 17", so thats also one of my options but weight is the only problem. I will go to some HP dealer and check out all 3 models.Final selection will be done by my father


----------



## ~Phenom~ (Oct 15, 2007)

Do  Dell anounces any attractive offers/discounts at Diwali, Christmas or New Year??Because I am in no hurry if wait can save me some good bucks. Also , Should I go for nvidia 128 MB or 256 MB as I am not a hardcore gamer but Will definitely want all aero effects of vista and beryl, compiz, etc. to run in full glory.Also I want my system to be future proof for atleast 2-3 years as far as graphics of different OS are concerned. I am planning to go for C2D 2.0 GHz , 2GB RAM and 6 Cell battery as 9 Cell one dont fit in completely and looks bad outside. Please tell me if my decision is right or not ..


----------



## RCuber (Oct 15, 2007)

Just enquired about DV6602 AU it is Rs. 44780 /- Inclusive of all taxes. Its a higher version of DV6502 AU which costs approximately the same.


----------



## infra_red_dude (Oct 15, 2007)

Hey Charan, the DV6602AU specs don't mention any HDMI port. Are you sure its there?

And it has 2 headphone out + 1 line in. So you can hook up your 5.1 to it


----------



## RCuber (Oct 15, 2007)

Yea anirudh. Looks like I over looked HDMI port. I have to check this model myself.


----------



## ~Phenom~ (Oct 15, 2007)

someone please reply to my query also...


----------



## vkumar_89 (Oct 16, 2007)

*1GB or 2GB*

hey pals....i m plannin 2 buy a laptop........most probably dell 1520........i want to use it for gaming purpose........and i want a future proofing for atleast 4 years........my budget is arnd 55k .......so which combo shud i go for.....1gb ram with nvidia 8600m gt graphics card or 2gb ram with nvidia 8400m gs graphics card so dat i can play hi-def games in coming 4yrs or so......plz help me.......i wud b highly obliged.......


----------



## sivarap (Oct 16, 2007)

This is really funny....I tried to use my SD memory disk pro duo in the inbuilt card reader in my HP6500t....it was detected, i did some copying and all that....but I didn't know how to take it out.....  ...... so later I pulled it out using a tweezer......Someone enlighten me on how to eject the memory disk....or will I have to carry a tweezer in my laptop bag


----------



## infra_red_dude (Oct 16, 2007)

Most of the memory card readers need you to push the card inside till a spring pops it out. Try if it works for you.


----------



## deepakchan (Oct 16, 2007)

Most memory card readers especially in laptops, take in Memory Stick Pros but not Pro Duos. At least in mine. Check if you could use a MS adapter. Just like a mini-SD to SD converter..


----------



## sivarap (Oct 16, 2007)

@infra....tried that....but no...
@deepak....you might be right....duo is not listed.....but I am able to access the files.....the slot seems big even for pro....Ihave to give it a try....and I don't think you get a adapter for duo to pros...cos the size is abnormal....Think I'll have to go with the tweezer


----------



## Abhishek Dwivedi (Oct 16, 2007)

thx for da download link guys....can ne 1 tell me whats da demerits of installing XP-2 on compaw V3424au...


----------



## ~Phenom~ (Oct 17, 2007)

Whats this tru Life thing in Dell Inspiron Screen??Should I go with this Tru Life or not ???

Someone advised me to use local RAM instead of buying from Dell, but using local brand RAM may violate warranty of the laptop , isn't it ??? Also , Dell is charging around 4000 for upgrade of RAM from 1 GB to 2 GB.For how much will I get 2*1 GB RAM from outside and which brand will u suggest ?? Also what will I do of that 1 GB ram that I will get with Dell laptop. And can I replace the RAM in lappy myself , else who will ??? Mind u I am a complete noob when it comes to laptops.
Also , I was just searching net to gather some info about my purchase and got following links which shocked me. The prices on which these people have bought their lappies is unbelievably cheap . The config I m getting for 65 k now , they have purchased it for 50 K , two months ago, hows that possible ??? also something like dell coupons ( which they say are freely available all over net , which can give huge discounts upto 500 $) is mentioned which I m completely unaware of. Please tell all about them. Also, can i bargain over prices with dell people on phone or their prices are fixed ???


*www.fastrackcomputing.net/for...ead.php?p=2134

*www.reviewpub.net/2007/07/inspiron-1520.html

*forum.notebookreview.com/showthread.php?t=141260


please reply.....


----------



## deepakchan (Oct 17, 2007)

@~Phenom~
The Tru Life is just like BrightView in Hp/Compaq or CrystalBrite in Acer.
It is just a common technology to increase the brightness of the LCD beyond the normal and render a sharper image. I noticed that there is no price difference between normal and TruLife now. A year and half ago, I paid 1k extra for Tru Life. When I bought my sister's laptop last month, I didn't pay anything extra for it. So u can safely choose Tru Life.

Those discount coupons I think can be used only in the US. Here in India, I've heard that towards the end of the week (Friday evening) or last day of the month, you can press for discounts 2-4k, as the marketing executives strive to achieve targets and give some of their incentive to you. Try that tactic.


----------



## vkumar_89 (Oct 17, 2007)

*Plz Help Me Guyz......*

hey pals....i m plannin 2 buy a laptop........most probably dell 1520........i want to use it for gaming purpose........and i want a future proofing for atleast 4 years........my budget is arnd 55k .......so which combo shud i go for.....1gb ram with nvidia 8600m gt graphics card or 2gb ram with nvidia 8400m gs graphics card so dat i can play hi-def games in coming 4yrs or so......plz help me.......i wud b highly obliged.......


----------



## ~Phenom~ (Oct 18, 2007)

@deepakchan and all others, I have heard trulife is very shiny and too reflective and can only be used inside rooms having dim light not in sunlight/daylight. Is that true ?? I will also do a lot of reading and programming stuff on my lappy . so I cannot tolerate glare , please tell me are there any such issues ???

Also , which warranty u choosed ??? The dell agent was telling  me to go for 3 year complete cover , the cost of which is 8000 , but if i take 1 yr complete cover , it will cost  1 K because they already provide 1 year limited warranty. what will u suggest ??? 

Lastly about color, Which color should be chosen ?? Earlier I decided to for default jet black because I was on  US site and their it was default and other colors costed 50 $ extra but on India site , all colors are same rate , so what color will u suggest Because I cant really get the exact idea how color will look in real ?


----------



## prakhar18 (Oct 18, 2007)

hey guys suggest me a good laptop......my budget max limit is 1.1 lakhs...
brands can be any....but i will prefer HP ,SONY..
i want windows vista...
atleast 1 GB ram..
more than 1.8 Ghz
more than 120 Gb
excellent graphics card
light weight
dvd or blu ray writter
etc,,,


----------



## arunks (Oct 18, 2007)

hey  buddy 1.1lakh  
in this u can get a decent decent and super decent configuration easily..


----------



## deepakchan (Oct 18, 2007)

@~Phenom~

Ya. In bright sunlight, it is a bit difficult to read. You have to weigh how much u use indoor and how much u use outdoor. I hardly use it 10% or even lesser in the car. So more than 90% indoors only. So I chose TruLife. U cannot have the best of both worlds. U have to choose that or this. In indoors without TruLife, there is no life only in the screen. That's why the name I guess. I havent experienced any glare unless there is some direct sunlight coming from a window behind. Cos the screen is a little glossy with TruLife.

I chose 3 yr complete cover. It costed only 5.5k extra. Initially he said 7k, then suddenly he reduced the price after I said I've already bought a laptop from Dell. If you say you want the 3 yr complete cover for 5k and just keep off the phone saying, if you can provide me at that price, call me back, definitely you'll get a deal. They'll be behind you to complete the sale. Instead of being desparate to buy a laptop, let him be desparate to make you a sale.

Color is completely personal choice. My sister chose Pink. Don't go for Alpine White, very prone to scratches. I personally like Black or Blue.


----------



## ~PunK~ (Oct 19, 2007)

am looking fer a laptop; preferably dell or toshiba
dont prefer oder brands as i reside outside india.
specs r as follows:
Intel core 2 duo 2.0Ghz or higher
2 gb ram
160+gb hdd
dvd-writer
bluetooth
wi-fi
card reader etc will be an added bonus
reply @ d earliest
~Peace ouT~
~PunK~


----------



## gurujee (Oct 19, 2007)

why people say ACER lappy is not good ???? any particular reasons ?


----------



## ~Phenom~ (Oct 21, 2007)

Hi, I am planning to buy dell inspiron 1520.
Well, I have decided to wait till diwali, please tell me if its a wise decision? Is there any possibility that prices may go up that time ??? Because I am thinking that prices will go down but if went high I will be screwed up.
I have decided following config:
Intel C2D T7250 2.0 GHz
Vista Home premium
3 Year Complete Cover
15.4" widescreen WXGA 1280*800 display with truelife
2 GB RAM
Integrated sound blaster audigy advanced HD audio software
Nvidia 8600 GT 256 MB
160 GB SATA HDD
8x DVD writer
Ruby Red color
9 cell battery

I am getting this config in 67 K , is it a fair deal ??
is my config good enough ??
Also , I am bit confused about battery, 9 cell does not fit in completely and look bad but gives extra backup. So which one should I go for ??? Also , what is the battery back up time of 6 cell and 9 cell ???

Now , about color I am confused between Ruby Red , Jet Black and midnight blue. I dont know how they will look in real coz u dont get complete idea from pics in advetisements. Any suggestions ???


----------



## azaad_shri75 (Oct 22, 2007)

^^ seems to be ok, and if not interested in 9 cell battery you can opt for spare 6 cell one for few extra bucks.


----------



## deepakchan (Oct 22, 2007)

if you are not going to use it extensively on the move, then it is not advisable to get a 9 cell, there is a considerable weight difference between the 6 and 9 cell batteries and will add to the already heavy 1520. for normal usage 6 cell will give 2-3 hours backup based on the apps used. for 9 cell it is 3.5-4.5 hours.


----------



## ~Phenom~ (Oct 22, 2007)

Thanx for replies guys , I have decided to go for 9 cell.


----------



## valtea (Oct 22, 2007)

what the cheapest i can get for intel based processor (not celeron)


----------



## bikdel (Oct 24, 2007)

guys i want a laptop having followig features...

Dual Core (any, intel or amd)
1 GB RAM
120 GB + HDD
DVD DL Writer


Budget ~35 k


----------



## gurujee (Oct 24, 2007)

bikdel said:
			
		

> guys i want a laptop having followig features...
> 
> Dual Core (any, intel or amd)
> 1 GB RAM
> ...


acer 4710z


----------



## bikdel (Oct 25, 2007)

^^^

Isnt Acer 4520 available... it has Nvidia Geforce 7000M gfx...
and AMD tl-56 x2....1.8 ghz dual core... its good enough but i dont like the model style........

isnt any compaq model available?


----------



## MetalheadGautham (Oct 25, 2007)

I have been following Asus-Tek's EEE PC for a long time.

*en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Eee_pc

1. It comes bundled with Xandros, but I prefer ubuntu. It lacks a cd drive. do you think I may be able to install ubuntu in it?

2. Do you think it can make a good light weight notebook?

3. I was originally saving up for an iPod Video(to upgrade from my transcend T Sonic 610). But now, I feel The Asus EEE PC will make a better investment, seeing they ar both similarly priced, and I lack a notebook. Is eee pc worth it?


----------



## ksundar (Oct 25, 2007)

I've spent horrible sleepless nights while trying to convert my Laptop's (Compaq 3225) OS from Vista to XP.

Drivers are either not available or not working after hours of downloading!

hp/compaq is more concerned about newer products,they ignore old lappies or give useless weblinks for downloads!

Some people suggested few 'hardware experts' doing this,With lot of doubts I met people from 'tndsystems.com' in Chennai!

Thank God! They really helped me and now I have my 3225 with XP working great! Eventhough it looks expensive but worth trying it!

XP is far better than Vista! No doubt!


----------



## JohnephSi (Oct 27, 2007)

What is the starting price of a laptop having core 2 quad. processor.Any idea guys.


----------



## drrevv (Oct 27, 2007)

HP Pavilion DV 6602 AU AMD Turion TL58/ 1024 MB/ 160 GB/ DVDRW/ BT/ Vista Premium/
priced around 42k very good lappy..


----------



## squid (Oct 27, 2007)

Hi 
I will be buying a notebook next month. My budget is upto 38000
I have selected the following configuration from DELL.
Please suggest a good notebook at this price range
I will be using it for browsing and for occasional movies

Dell Vostro 1000

CPU AMD Athlon X2 TK-55
Windows Vista Home Basic
Integrated ATI Radeon 1150 256MB
Display 15.4" widescreen TFT
HDD 120 GB Sata
RAM  1 GB 533Mhz Dual Channel DDr2 SDRam
Internal 8X DVD+/RW Dual Layer Writing
MsAffee Security Center 15 Months
90W AC Adapter
9 Cell Lithium Battery

RS 36011/-


DELL Inspiron 6400

Pentium Dual Core T2080
Windows Vista Home Basic
Artic Silver with Alpine White accents on a black base 
15.4" XGA TFT Display with Tru Life
1 GB(2*512)MB DDR2 667Mhz
Intel Media Share 950 Graphics/ 224MB Shared Memory
120 GB Sata HDD
Internal 8X DVD+/RW Dual Layer Writing
90W AC Adaptor
9 Cell Lithium iON Battery

Total 38500/-

Should I go for INspiron 6400 or Vostro 1000 or else suggest a better notebook at this price range.


----------



## abhishek_del (Oct 27, 2007)

I want to know the various options for internet on laptop using data card/mobile etc.

Currently i am using airtel mobile office, n the speed really sucks.

I want decent speeds around 64-128 kpbs.....Is there any alternative....I can't have wired connections.

Pls suggest me options and provide the cost also
Thanks


----------



## JohnephSi (Oct 28, 2007)

What is the starting price of a laptop having Intel core 2 quad. processor.Any idea guys.


----------



## JohnephSi (Oct 28, 2007)

Iam planning to buy 1 .What is the starting price of a laptop having Intel core 2 quad. processor.Any idea guys.I will purchase it using cash


----------



## earthen61 (Oct 28, 2007)

hey ppl!.............is dell likely to have any seasonal offers on?..........i mean, like a 10% discount or sumthing?


..........nd about da core2quad thing..............don't u think it'll b wiser to jst add in some xtra ram nd a betr grafix card............unless ofcourse, u've already maxed out those criterias...........


----------



## ~Phenom~ (Oct 28, 2007)

^^ the current prices will be revised on 3rd nov , prices may go down or may increase also.


----------



## nikhilpai (Oct 28, 2007)

All the Compaq Notebooks available in the market today come with only Win Vista Home Basic. If I want to buy a Compaq notebook with Home Premium on it, what is the procedure of getting this upgrade from Compaq/Microsoft?


----------



## JohnephSi (Oct 28, 2007)

What is the starting price of a laptop having Intel core 2 quad. processor.Any idea guys.I will purchase it using cash


----------



## deepakchan (Oct 29, 2007)

Windows Vista Home Premium: Suggested retail price for full package product, $239.00 USD. Suggested upgrade retail price, $159.00 USD

Source : *www.microsoft.com/windows/products/windowsvista/editions/homepremium/default.mspx


----------



## squid (Oct 29, 2007)

please give your suggestion
Compaq Presario V6608AU
AMD Turion TL-58 1.9Ghz 1600Mhz FSB
1 GB 5300 DDr2
160 GB SATA 5400RPM
8X DDL DVD Writer
Geforce Go 7150M GS upto 287MB
15.4" TFT Widescreen
Altec Lansing Speakers
6 Cell Lithium Ion
Integrated 10/100 BaseT, 56K Modem, 802.11b/g,
Express card/54 Slot, Bluetooth HP module
5 in 1 Digital Media Reader
Windows Vista Home Basic

Dealer has quoted the price @Rs.38000

Is this a good deal or is there any other better notebook at this price range
thanx


----------



## ~Phenom~ (Oct 30, 2007)

Hi, just checked their dell website . my customised 1520 which was earlier showing Rs. 74,655 is now Rs. 69,786. Wow.
Now. officially they are saying the prices will be revised on 2 nov . So , should I wait till 2 nov (hoping further decrease in price) or shall I place the order today only( becoz the current price decrease may be becoz its end of month, and prices may go up on 2nd nov )prices ??? Please Please Please help...

I have decided following config:
Intel C2D T7250 2.0 GHz
Vista Home premium
3 Year Complete Cover
15.4" widescreen WXGA 1280*800 display with truelife
2 GB RAM
Integrated sound blaster audigy advanced HD audio software
Nvidia 8600 GT 256 MB
160 GB SATA HDD
8x DVD writer
Midnight Blue color
9 cell battery

Link on dell site : *www1.ap.dell.com/content/products/category.aspx/notebooks?c=in&cs=inbsd1&l=en&s=bsd
Please reply...


----------



## gdatuk (Oct 30, 2007)

The following is my expected configuration of notebook that i intend to purchase. Could you suggest me some improvements or changes that ought to be done in this list. Also it would be great if you suggest me a brand which i could purchase. My price range is between 50k to 70k. 
Important note is i dont need any OS to be installed with this
MY LAPTOP / NOTEBOOK CONFIGURATION
·         Processor shall be of INTEL – CORE 2 DUO.
·         Chipset shall be of Intel 965 series type like that of (Mobile Intel® GM965 Express Chipset)
·         Processor Cache Memory shall be of atleast 4 MB.
·         Front Side Bus be atleast 800 MHz
·         Processor Speed shall be from 2 to 3 Ghz
·         RAM shall be of 2GB to 4GB.
Upgradeable slots to be provided so that RAM such that it shall be upgraded to 6 – 8 GB in future if necessary
·         The inbuilt hard disk shall be of 120 to 160 GB
·         A good DVD writer ( Sony shall be avoided )
·         Display Screen Size – not less than 15“ to 17”
·         The Display resolution shall be atleast of 1280 x 800 / 1440 x 900
·         Video Display Card – NVIDIA ( Ge Force) – dedicated type of atleast  1 (One) GB.
·         It shall have Built – in camera with resolution of atleast 2MP
·         Its shall have Internal Modem of 56Kbps
·         Network Adapter which supports Network / Wireless LAN and Wi-Fi shall be present
·         Battery shall of preferably Lithium ion with atleast 6-cell to a 9-cell one.
·         The computer interfaces (ports  & peripherals)
v  Express Card option / PCMCIA
v  Serial Port
v  S-video
v  USB Port ( 3 to 5 nos)
v  Firewire
v  Bluetooth
v  Infrared Port ( Optional )
v  Digital Media Reader ( at least 5 in 1 to 8in 1)
·         TV tuner card shall also be present
·         The other options it shall have
v  Sound Card
v  Speakers
v  Mic
v  Headphones (Optional)
v  Remote (Optional)
Mouse shall be of Touchpad type. 
Colour shall of Jet Black, if not Sliver is preferred.


----------



## ~Phenom~ (Oct 30, 2007)

I have just placed the order of same config . thank u all for all ur help.


----------



## gurujee (Oct 31, 2007)

One of My friend is going to buy a lappy this diwali. Since I heard acer's price reduced recently and also I am currently using acer 4710z, I recommended him to go for acer because it is very good value for money.

Now his requirements are only watching DVDs, listening music, internet and sometimes TORRENT. So i suggested him to get a acer 4310(Celeron) but since he is buying he wants to make the purchase futureproof to some extent. So suggest 4520 or 4710z. for What he should go for ??? Whenever I think of AMD processors, I dont feel good. Thats why I am asking....

here is config of both-

acer aspire 4710z
ntel® Pentium® dual-core T2080(1 MB L2 cache, 1.73/1.86 GHz, 533 MHz FSB)
Mobile Intel® 943GML Express Chipset with integrated 3D graphics, featuring Intel® Graphics Media Accelerator (GMA) 950 with up to 224 MB of shared system memory
# 1GB DDR2 667MHz RAM (512MBx2)
# 160GB 5400RPM 2.5-inch SATA HDD
# 8x DVD Burner with Dual Layer Support
# 14.1-inch WideScreen Acer CrystalBrite LCD (glossy display) capable of 1280×800 resolution
# 802.11b/g WiFi, Gigabit Ethernet
# Bluetooth 2.0+EDR
# 5-in-1 multiple card reader (SD, MMC, MS, MS PRO, xD)
# Integrated Acer Crystal Eye webcam (VGA/0.3 megapixel)
# S/PDIF (Sony/Philips Digital Interface) output for digital speakers
# ExpressCard Slot (Express Card/54)
# 6-cell Li-ion battery
# Dimensions: 342 (W) x 247 (D) x 35/38 (H) mm
# Weight: 2.67Kg
# Warranty: 1-year Internation Traveler’s Warranty from Acer.

acer aspire 4520
AMD (Turion) Athlon 64 X2 Processor - TK-53 (1.7GHz, 512kB L2 Cache combined)
# Nvidia nForce 610M chipset
# NVIDIA® GeForce® 7000M with up to 896 MB of TurboCache™ (256 MB of dedicated system memory, up to 640 MB of shared system memory)
# 1GB DDR2 667MHz RAM (512MBx2)
# 160GB 5400RPM 2.5-inch SATA HDD
# 8x DVD Burner with Dual Layer Support
# 14.1-inch WideScreen Acer CrystalBrite LCD (glossy display) capable of 1280×800 resolution
# 802.11b/g WiFi, Gigabit Ethernet
# Bluetooth 2.0+EDR, Infrared
# 5-in-1 multiple card reader (SD, MMC, MS, MS PRO, xD)
# Integrated Acer Crystal Eye webcam (VGA/0.3 megapixel)
# S/PDIF (Sony/Philips Digital Interface) output for digital speakers
# ExpressCard Slot (Express Card/54)
# 6-cell Li-ion battery
# Dimensions: 342 (W) x 247 (D) x 35/38 (H) mm
# Weight: 2.67Kg
# Warranty: 1-year Internation Traveler’s Warranty from Acer.

Or should he go for Celeron instead ? His budget is max 32K.


----------



## Tuffleo (Oct 31, 2007)

HI 
i want to buy a new laptop in next 5 days 
and i am going to buy it from net because i have to send it to my brother in U.k
and the money is not a limitation i have a budget of 2000 pounds or about 1,80,000rs

but the laptop should be small about 13.3 in or a little more but not 15 inch
and should give out the best gaming performance in its type.
and i need 4gb ram out of the box .
a good battery life.
i dont care of the harddisk space.
Can anyone please suggest a good laptop


----------



## Pathik (Oct 31, 2007)

Tell him to go for the acer 4520 @ gurujee..
@tuffleo if u can use a 17" then go for this...
if u want a smaller screen go for a pumped up dell xps m1330 or a asus g1s


----------



## Tuffleo (Oct 31, 2007)

pathiks said:
			
		

> @tuffleo if u can use a 17" then go for this...
> if u want a smaller screen go for a pumped up dell xps m1330 or a asus g1s


dude actually he allready has a macbook pro and with the highest configs 
he need a laptop which he can take to Uni , and in his bag so it should small
i love the asus g1s but its just a little big and battery life is just 2.30hours max
M1330 is a really good option but i was wondering if there was anything near that 
like a second option
cuz if there is nothing else i will buy M1330
btw does anyone know how long the dell people will take to ship the laptop if i configure it with the max options available like 4 gb ram , 9 cell battery ect
thx for the reply tho


----------



## gurujee (Oct 31, 2007)

pathiks said:
			
		

> Tell him to go for the acer 4520 @ gurujee..
> @tuffleo if u can use a 17" then go for this...
> if u want a smaller screen go for a pumped up dell xps m1330 or a asus g1s


thanks for the reply...

just a query, I just read 4520 has keyboard lagging problem. Is it true ?


----------



## sivarap (Nov 1, 2007)

Tuffleo said:
			
		

> dude actually he allready has a macbook pro and with the highest configs
> he need a laptop which he can take to Uni , and in his bag so it should small
> i love the asus g1s but its just a little big and battery life is just 2.30hours max
> M1330 is a really good option but i was wondering if there was anything near that
> ...


 


hey....its much easier to get it online in Uk than in india.....it certainly wld be cheaper there....and there is also the problem of warrenty and other things..... I think there is a site called warehouse or something.....try buying from a UK site itself.....


----------



## dragonlord (Nov 1, 2007)

Late reply but still..

If you opt for 3 years complete cover, dell will give you a discount of 1.5 to 2k. They wont agree at first, but just call directly to their call centre and talk to some other guy.It sure did work for me.

Also, if you can catch hold an a firend who works for DELL, you can get amazing discounts under their EPP program. I got a fully loaded 1330 for 62K (actual price was 77K).

Gud luk



			
				~Phenom~ said:
			
		

> Hi, just checked their dell website . my customised 1520 which was earlier showing Rs. 74,655 is now Rs. 69,786. Wow.
> Now. officially they are saying the prices will be revised on 2 nov . So , should I wait till 2 nov (hoping further decrease in price) or shall I place the order today only( becoz the current price decrease may be becoz its end of month, and prices may go up on 2nd nov )prices ??? Please Please Please help...
> 
> I have decided following config:
> ...


----------



## Pathik (Nov 1, 2007)

Tuffleo said:
			
		

> dude actually he allready has a macbook pro and with the highest configs
> he need a laptop which he can take to Uni , and in his bag so it should small
> i love the asus g1s but its just a little big and battery life is just 2.30hours max
> M1330 is a really good option but i was wondering if there was anything near that
> ...


if u want it to be shipped to the UK then it shd be very fast.. btw actually the 9cell battery wont look good on it... and adding 4gb ram etc ll increase its cost greatly.. its like blowing up money... 2gb shd be enuf for normal gaming and usage.. u can get a really decent config in just 1000GBP


----------



## ~Phenom~ (Nov 2, 2007)

^^Cash/DD


----------



## gunzz (Nov 5, 2007)

Please help me choose!!! 
For immediate purchase availing the Diwali discounts (or should I wait??? )

Which would be VFM  - between Compaq Presario v6608U (Rs. 35,000) vs Dell Inspiron 1540 (Rs. 44,000).

Config of both given below. Other than the 2GB memory of 1540 (and of course processor C2D  T 5250), is Dell Inspiron 1540 worth the additional 9,000/-??

Am looking forward for the members valuable inputs, please!!!
(am also posting it in the general Forum too!!)


TIA
- Gunzz  

==========================
*Compaq Presario V6608AU Notebook PC Features (Rs. 35,000)*

    * AMD *Turion 64 X2 Processor TL-58*, 1.9 GHz, Dual Core Processor, AMD PowerNow Technology, HyperTransport Technology
    * 1-MB L2 Advanced Transfer Cache, 1600 MHz FSB
    * NVIDIA MCP67M Chipset
    * *1024-MB PC2-5300 DDR2 *(667 MHz), 2 SODIMM Slots (maximum 4 GB)
    * 160-GB Serial-ATA Hard Drive, 5400 rpm, 150 MB/sec transfer speed
    * 8X SuperMulti Drive Double Layer (8.5 GB) DVD Writer
    * 15.4-inch (39.1 cm) WXGA TFT display, 1280 x 800 pixels resolution in 16:10 Aspect Ratio, BrightView Screen Technology
    * NVIDIA GeForce Go 7150M Graphics chipset, upto 128 MB Video memory
    * Integrated Wireless LAN 802.11 a/b/g
    * Integrated Bluetooth v2.0 module
    * 56 kbps v.52 modem/fax card
    * Realtek 10/100 integrated Ethernet LAN interface
    * Altec Lansing Stereo Speakers
    * 3D Sound Blaster Pro compatible sound 16 bit integrated
    * 5-in-1 Digital Media Reader supporting Secure Digital, SDIO, Multi-media card, Memory stick, Memory stick pro and xD picture card.
    * Microsoft Windows Vista Home Basic
    * 6-cell LiIon Battery, 2.5 hrs backup
    * Dimensions: WxDxH - 14.05 x 10.11 x 1.29/1.56 inches
    * Weight: 2.99 Kgs (without power pack and media card)
    * Headphone, Web camera as part of Promotional offers


*Dell Inspiron(TM) 1520 Notebook    # E-VALUE CODE : Q541102N (Rs. 43,500)

*    * Intel(R) *Core(TM)2Duo Processor T5250* 1.5 GHz, 2MB Cache, 667 MHz FSB Label (Dual Core & Intel Wireless)     
    * *2GB* (2 X 1024MB) 667MHz Dual Channel DDR2 SDRAM     
    * Genuine Windows Vista(R) Home Basic 32 bit (English)
    * Dell(TM) Wireless 355 Bluetooth Module      
    * 8-in-1 media card reader     
    * Dell(TM) Travel Remote Control 
    * Integrated 10/100 Fast Ethernet     
    * Internal 56K Modem     
    * 15.4" Widescreen WXGA (1280x800) Display 
    * Jet Black Color with Matte Finish and camera
    * Integrated Stereo Sound
    * Integrated Intel(R) Graphics Media Accelerator X3100     
    * 160GB SATA Hard Drive     
    * Internal 8X DVD+/-RW Combination Drive with dual layer write capabilities      
    * Intel(R) PRO/Wireless 3945 Dual Band 802.11a/g 54Mbps Wireless Mini Card     
    * 90W AC Adapter     
    * 6-cell 53Whr Lithium Ion Primary Battery      
    * DELL Large Nylon Case


----------



## anjuanand (Nov 6, 2007)

if anybody have following invitation???



*www.bwtorrents.com/

*www.dctorrent.com/

ples give me also

if anybody have invitations
www.bwtorrents.com
www.dctorrent.com
my id gupta_anjuin@yahoo.co.in


----------



## Akshay (Nov 6, 2007)

@gunzz

If u hav d budget, go wit Dell.. I feel dat extra 9k is worth its value...


----------



## solidashraf (Nov 6, 2007)

Go For Compaq Pressario v6608U for the best Value for money.It has got superb configuration in this Range.


----------



## gunzz (Nov 6, 2007)

Thanks Akshaya, solidasraf for your inputs! Well, 50 - 50 recommendation . I do own a Compaq Presario x1000 for the last three years - which has been pretty reliable, and touch wood, no issues at all! But I do feel it is a bit bulky! Have not seen/used a Dell Lappy - but I guess at nearly 3kg+ it sure would be as bulkier!! Anyone has experience of both??


----------



## nikkyan (Nov 7, 2007)

Hi
I am planning to buy a laptop.The ads i see in newspapers show different types of intel dual core processors models names and do not mention speed(eg E2160) .Sometimes it gets very difficult to understand it.Can somebody help me out how to solve it ?

 nikkyan

 _[*Link Edited*. Please don't post irrelevant links and use the post for signature.]

_


----------



## gunzz (Nov 7, 2007)

Read this and you will be enlightened!!!
*islandgamers.wordpress.com/2007/03/01/notebooks-intel-core-2-duo-vs-amds-turion-64-x2/#comment-4555

Helped me decide on Compaq v6608AU over Dell Inspiron 5140!!  
Realised that all the talk of C2D and Graphics card are good selling points and price rise - but not exactly useful for a 'gamer' - at the current config of the machines actually!


----------



## hackers2005.3721 (Nov 9, 2007)

only delll nhting elseee


----------



## shaan23 (Nov 10, 2007)

Hello guys.....i must say this is one of the most informative threads about laptops that i could google out!!! Pls help me out as well,  as I'm desperately looking for some specific answers about the laptop model i've almost decided to buy.....
Model Name: *Dell VOSTRO 1000 N-Series Notebook*

Doubt 1> The OS is "DOS Factory Installed (English) - No Genuine Windows OS", and it says on the web site that a "N-Series System Driver DVD Kit" will be supplied....does it mean i will be able to install Win XP Professional using that Driver DVD kit? Also, will the driver kit contain drivers for Vista as well ?

Doubt 2> I don't want the "Basic System Install" if all they do is to open the box and check if everything is ok.... ( got this info from this thread only...) so is there anyway to cancel it totally? I tried to uncheck the box online, but Dell won't accept it.......

Doubt 3> As i primarily would be using this laptop for programming, can u suggest a good Linux Distro for it ? 

Pls give me a response quickly.....


----------



## Sourabh (Nov 10, 2007)

N-series Dell laptops have pre-installed DOS.  The 'N-Series System Driver DVD Kit' is a CD/DVD which has drivers for XP and Vista. Yes, you can install any one of these OS and use the driver CD. Even if they don't provide the driver CD, all the drivers are available for download from the Dell website.

You can't skip the Basis System Install. Wonder why they have to be so precise and transparent about it. When you get the laptop, even the N-series with no OS, you'd get a call from their support team (in my case Wipro) asking if you need any help setting up your PC for the first time. Politely refuse if you can manage on your own.

No idea about a Linux distro. Most distros will run fine because the main chipset and integrated GPU is from the Xpress 1150 chipset which is quite old. So, there won't be any driver issues.

Very good choice (Vostro 1000 N-Series). Good luck!


----------



## Ganeshkumar (Nov 10, 2007)

Hi Shaan23!! 

I dont think Driver for the laptop would be a problem!! (Being New model )U can get drivers for all Windows OS in their website!

When i bought my Inspiron 6400, I unchecked that option... But now v could not uncheck it... Anyway while Ordering Ur lappy.. Demand them i wont waste 1K for that.. and tell them i wont go for dell if it is so.. 

For Inspiron model.. one of my frnd installed Ubuntu linux.. and made all things work properly!! dont know for vostro!!


----------



## shyamno (Nov 10, 2007)

Hi..guys...can anyone help me in deciding which laptop which I recommend to my friend..his budget is 40-42k....

Meant for ...low end to mid range gaming and ... little bit of ...multimedia..that's all..

I have no idea in this field...and I think you will guide me to a right path....

Also .. tell me which models are upcoming ones, for which he can bet and ..should wait for that..if any such cases are there..


----------



## Ganeshkumar (Nov 10, 2007)

Dell Inspiron 1420 or 1520!! 

Allrounder!! Customize urself in DELL website!!


----------



## gunzz (Nov 10, 2007)

Well, have made my choice - picking up my lappy on monday. Earlier in the forum I had queried about the choice between Compaq v6608AU (35K) and Dell Vostro 1500 (43K). After lots of rounds with dealers, hands on with the systems (yess, got hold of a Dell Inspiron 1420 from afriend), pouring over reviews and various forums views, I have decided to go in for the HP Pavillion dv6602au (available at about 41K - will bargain more!!).

Reasons:
*Dell Vostro 1500*. Ok, Dell has a great config and seems VFM. But I realsied that the C2D advantages do not add up much as against Turion 64 X2 TL-58 - even for gaming. The NVIDIA 8400 graphics is a distinct advantage - but I am not much of a gamer - plus most games today runs easily on lower hardware, and for real graphics intensive games - even the NVIDIA 8400 on the lappy will not be good enough. Check out:
*islandgamers.wordpress.com/2007/03/01/notebooks-intel-core-2-duo-vs-amds-turion-64-x2/#comment-4555

Where Dell lost out was on the looks, key board (does not have the crispiness!!), weight (yup - big factor - its like a brick) and overall having a clunky feeling. I dunno - just could not connect. And lost out horribly on the entertainment section - lots of cribes about poor sound, screen graininess etc etc (all from the Dell forum cribs!!)

*Compaq v6608au.* I consider this the best VFM at 35K. You can easily get it upgraded to 2GB at an additional 2K (kingston). Slim and sleek looking. Great looks. My initial choice!! Only issue - it was a bit vulnerable looking and has a bit of flex when you hold the notebook. My opinion. those who own it swear by its robustness!!  [ hey, you also get those promotional goodies]

*HP Pavillion v6602au*. This is similar to the CP v6608au - except that it has a fingerprint reader, web cam, lightscribe DVD writer etc. Lookwise it is great! Seems tough and no nonsense. I was bowled over by its looks (my opinion again!!). Also the promotional offer goodies were just right. so thought could spare a 3-5K more than the compaq for this beauty. After all it will be with me for the next three to four years at the least!!

Guys feel free to comment on MY views!!!


----------



## Pathik (Nov 10, 2007)

^^+1 the dv6608au is an awesome VFM lappy..


----------



## nsbindra (Nov 10, 2007)

Hi friends, 
I want 2 buy a laptop with a budget of approx 65-70k. One option is to configure Dell 1520/Dell1720. What r the other options available? My tentative config is the following:-
C2D T7250 (or thereabouts)
Windows Vista Home Premium or above
At least 2 GB RAM
Discrete graphics card (preferably 256 MB)
At least 160 GB HDD
At least 15 inch screen
Bluetooth/Wi Fi/ Card reader/ Webcam

I will be using it as a multimedia centre (music/video), surfing, Email and casual gaming (not very important). I don't travel much, so weight is not that critical a factor.

What r ur suggestions? HP Pavillion/Toshiba/Sony / Lenovo or any other? Please give model numbers. Help will be greatly appreciated.

Any suggestions pleeeeeease ??????



			
				gunzz said:
			
		

> Well, have made my choice - picking up my lappy on monday. Earlier in the forum I had queried about the choice between Compaq v6608AU (35K) and Dell Vostro 1500 (43K).


 
Congrats gunzz on ur new acquisition. Did u see/ consider other lappies while u did market research. what r ur suggestions? Thanx


----------



## Pathik (Nov 10, 2007)

^^ if u dont need a big screen go for a dell xps m1330.. it rocks/.


----------



## shyamno (Nov 11, 2007)

shyamno said:
			
		

> Hi..guys...can anyone help me in deciding which laptop which I recommend to my friend..his budget is 40-42k....
> 
> Meant for ...low end to mid range gaming and ... little bit of ...multimedia..that's all..
> 
> ...



please give me some other models..also from HP or Compaq 

How is acer ..??


----------



## gurujee (Nov 11, 2007)

shyamno said:
			
		

> please give me some other models..also from HP or Compaq
> 
> How is acer ..??


best will be dell 1420. Hp is expensive, wont fit to your budget.

I have used the acer's new aspire gemstone series. Its awsome- price,performance and looks. I will recomend 
*acer 4520(amd x2,1.80ghz, 1gb ram, 160gb, NVIDIA® GeForce® 7000M)28/29k+tax
*acer 4710(core2duoT5300,1.73ghz, 1gb ram, 160gb, Intel GMA 950)35k+tax
*acer 4920(core2duoT7300,2.0ghz, 1gb ram, 160gb, Intel GMA X3100)50k+tax  >>> just upgrade to 2gb ram, and it is one of the fastest


----------



## Pathik (Nov 11, 2007)

+1.. the black gemstones look gorgeous..
get a acer aspire 4520 or else get a loaded hp dv 6608au..
Remember dont take any gma 950 lappy..


----------



## Mohak (Nov 11, 2007)

hey i have a hp nx5000 which gets very hot. i wanna know how to clean the fan. can anybody tell me which screws and what i will have to open? and also i want to buy a graphics card and ram for it...so will they be the same size as a normal desktop or will they be of a different size.
And finally, i don't know whether i have a DDR 1 slot or DDR 2 slot. so how can i find it? thanx


----------



## gurujee (Nov 13, 2007)

today, me and my friend had been to acer mall to purchase a acer 4520. And we returned empty handed because the vendor quoted price 34k incl.tax. Last 
tuesday, there was an AD of Acer with the price of 4710z 30k+tax. Now how in this earth possible now that 4520 is 34k ??? He said
2500handling,frieght+1500vat,in this way showroom price is 30k, isn't it ? Then 4710z is equal to 4520 !!!what's the hell....

can some of you tell what 4520 costs in your states ??


----------



## awestriker (Nov 14, 2007)

Hi Folks,
I am going to purchase a Dell Inspiron 1420. But all credit goes to this forum, as I have done an extensive study of almost all the posts and selected this system.
Thanks to all those guys who are the torchbearers, went ahead and brought the Inspirons and gave a hands-on review.
Before going ahead with the deal, ofcourse I would like to get my configuration and price quoated review by you folks. 
I am getting the below configured system at 54,420/- . Please let me know, is the deal worth it.
Any changes, suggestions are appreciated and welcomed.
Dell Inspiron 1420 Configuration Details:
************************************************
-Intel(R) Core(TM)2 Duo Processor T7300 2.0 GHz, 4MB Cache, 800 MHz FSB 
-2GB (2 X 1024MB) 667MHz Dual Channel DDR2 SDRAM 1
-NVIDIA(R) GeForce(TM) 8400M GS with 128MB GDDR3 Dedicated graphic memory
-160GB SATA Hard Drive
-Internal 8X DVD+/-RW Combination Drive with dual layer write capabilities
-Intel(R) PRO/Wireless 3945 Dual Band 802.11a/g 54Mbps Wireless Mini Card
-Genuine Windows Vista(R) Home Basic 32 bit (English)
-14.1” Widescreen WXGA (1280x800) Display with TrueLife(TM)
-Jet Black Color with Matte Finish and Integrated -2MP Webcam
-1 ExpressCard Slot, (DOES NOT SUPPORT PCMCIA CARD -S)
-8-in-1 media card reader -
-Integrated 10/100 Fast Ethernet
-Internal 56K Modem
-Dell(TM) Travel Remote Control
-Noise Isolation Ear Buds 1
-Integrated Stereo Sound
-No Floppy Drive
-Dell(TM) Wireless 355 Bluetooth Module 1
-1-Year Limited Warranty (Next Business Day Service - parts & labour)
-1 Year Telephone Technical Support (9am To 6pm, Monday - Friday)

Regards,
Awe


----------



## deepakchan (Nov 15, 2007)

Go for 3 yr complete cover.. will cost around 5k extra.. but totally worth the money..


----------



## INS-ANI (Nov 21, 2007)

Hi guys,
This thread had been very informative. Especially Acer 4520 suits my requirement very well....
I wish if u can advice me some products with this configuration

AMD Turion(>1.5Ghz)
1 GB RAM
160GB HDD
Free DOS

I wasn't able to find any DELL lappy with this configuration


----------



## aryayush (Nov 23, 2007)

OK, I have a budget of around Rs. 50,000 and I need a notebook from any company.

I need it for the purpose of interior design and it should run AutoCAD 2008 and 3DsMAX properly. There is no other requirement.

Are both these applications fully compatible with Vista?

Thank you!


----------



## JohnephSi (Nov 25, 2007)

Hi guys plz tell me the laptops which have a quad. core processor.Wht is the starting price of it.


----------



## acharpriya (Nov 25, 2007)

Hello,
I am thinking of buying this laptop : Sony Vaoi  -VGN CR 23G. Can anyone pls. tell me anything about this? Recommendations? Whether I should go for this or not? If someone has used and like to share anything? 
priya


----------



## deepakchan (Nov 26, 2007)

You might want to consider Dell Inspiron 1420.


----------



## Ganeshkumar (Nov 26, 2007)

+1 
mainly bcoz of its price comparision with sony!!


----------



## hayabusa_ryu (Nov 27, 2007)

hello friends,

                Can anyone plz tell me which laptop will be best for me under price range of 35000/-? I'm not going for AMD.Suggest an intel processor's based laptop.I m a student. thanx


----------



## maxknr (Nov 27, 2007)

Hows Compaq Compaq Presario V3611AU / 3611 in comparison with pentium dual core processor based notbooks 
its  mobile athlon based . does that heating problems ?


----------



## gurujee (Nov 27, 2007)

hayabusa_ryu said:
			
		

> hello friends,
> 
> Can anyone plz tell me which laptop will be best for me under price range of 35000/-? I'm not going for AMD.Suggest an intel processor's based laptop.I m a student. thanx


acer 4710z


----------



## indranilmaulik (Nov 27, 2007)

i bought acer 4710z last week.

its a neat balanced performer. good value for money.
good configuration. driver for xp and vista provided.
cost :: 33,000/=

i have installed windows xp pro sp2.


----------



## arunks (Nov 28, 2007)

Hey guys my laptop has got some problem...

I m not sure whether it is really a problem or not 

Actually when i use laptop on the bed then sometimes the touchpad mouse stops working .. It seems like it gets hanged for sometime(the mouse cursor hangs, operating system never hangs).. after sometime or after changing the position of laptop it starts working again..

SO plz tell me is laptop not recommended to be used on the bed...????
Is this a problem with touchpad mouse or what.....?
pLz explain


----------



## Ganeshkumar (Nov 28, 2007)

YES!! u shuld not use it in keeping bed!! Allow some Air circulation.. bottom of laptop for hot air to escape...

so u better buy some cooling pads or keep a Book below ur laptop while using like me


----------



## arunks (Nov 28, 2007)

hey is air circulation related with touchpad mouse working???????

is this problem in every laptop or only in mine?????????

plz understand the query and reply..

thanx in advance


----------



## Akshay (Nov 28, 2007)

@arunks 

Ur bed blocks the air circulation of the laptop. This results in heating up of area near your mousepad thus affecting the working of it. I normally keep a box between my bed and laptop so air flow is not affected.

I experience sluggish performance and overheating of keypad and mousepad when air flow of my laptop is blocked.


----------



## hayabusa_ryu (Nov 29, 2007)

And which is the best laptop under price range of 40000/- to 45000/-? Almost for every purpose like playing games ,watching movies, future proof etc. I prefer only Intel Processors.


----------



## sivarap (Nov 29, 2007)

@arunks

1.it could be because of the shock to the hdd when you move the laptop around. 
2.it could be because of heat which is slows ur entire machine... not only ur mouse movement.
3.might sound silly but could be because u accidentally turned the touchpad off. does it happen always?
what laptop do you have? what OS?
When u take it to your bed (only literal meaning meant......) i assume you unplug the power cord.....the transition to battery mode power setting cld also be the reason.
As the guys suggested, use a flat surface to keep ur notebook so that there is a lil gap between the laptop and the surface(due to the shoes provided at the base of the laptop)


----------



## Ganeshkumar (Nov 29, 2007)

@arunks

Ooops!!


----------



## arunks (Nov 30, 2007)

it only happens with mouse cursor and tht too happens sometimes and that for little time..

and power is there ...
I will try placing some book below laptop


----------



## sivarap (Nov 30, 2007)

and did u try using the shorcut keys when u say that hte mouse pointer is stuck????? then u can narrow down that its a problem only with ur touch pad...
also try reinstalling the driver for ur touch pad....


----------



## arunks (Nov 30, 2007)

ya shortcut keys work.. and i already know that it is touchpad related problem

but i was asking that whether this is physical problem or just becoz of irregular air ventilation due to placing it on bed


----------



## SunnyChahal (Dec 1, 2007)

my sis wants to buy a lappy under 35 k.
which one do she go for???
she likes compaq but r there any better notebooks???


----------



## s18000rpm (Dec 3, 2007)

how's *HP dv9507tx* ?

it comes wit 8600M GS, is it good enuf to play NFS PS, Crysis, BioShock, Colin McRae DiRT ??? 

actually its for my father, office will get the laptop (free)

budget=1 lakh

it comes wit Vista Home Premium, but i've asked for Vista Business or Ultimate.

whats better, PCMCIA data card or USB for internet?

.

btw how much Office 2007 costs?


----------



## Cerebral Assasin (Dec 11, 2007)

Hi i want to buy a laptop under Rs 35000. I need a laptop that i can configure as a client and connect it to my server. First of all it should be from HP or Lenovo, they are the most reliable brands, Also it should have the following configurations

Intel Pentium Core 2 Duo
15.4" TFT
Integrated camera 1.3 megapixels
Atleast 2 GB RAM
Atleast 160 GB hard disk
DVD Writer
10/100 Ethernet

Please tell me about the right option and the right price, including taxes and installation charges.


----------



## Ganeshkumar (Dec 11, 2007)

^^

I dont think the above mentioned brands have laptops of ur configuration below 35K! iT WILL GO @LEAST 10K more....


----------



## choudang (Dec 11, 2007)

Recently im having IILM (Notebook N222S) which requires Audio & Graphics Driver. I'm unable to find it thru google, can anybody help


----------



## gurujee (Dec 11, 2007)

Cerebral Assasin said:
			
		

> Hi i want to buy a laptop under Rs 35000. I need a laptop that i can configure as a client and connect it to my server. First of all it should be from HP or Lenovo, they are the most reliable brands, Also it should have the following configurations
> 
> Intel Pentium Core 2 Duo
> 15.4" TFT
> ...


acer 4710-> 35k+taxes ..............................it has 1gb ram
acer 4920-> 50k+taxes ..............................t7300 2.0ghz 965graphics


----------



## Batistabomb (Dec 11, 2007)

can we connect  a PC harddisk to Laptop harddisk


----------



## bal1961 (Dec 13, 2007)

i like to have a small screen preferably touch ,
which is the best and also least cost..
someone kindly help?


----------



## rollcage (Dec 18, 2007)

Sunny1211993 said:
			
		

> my sis wants to buy a lappy under 35 k.
> which one do she go for???
> she likes compaq but r there any better notebooks???


 35k .. try Dell - V1000
(my friend has taken it its good .. and service is also good in metros)
try this for current updates.. *www1.ap.dell.com/content/products/category.aspx/notebooks?c=in&cs=indhs1&l=en&s=dhs&~ck=mn 
wait for jan I suppose new models are coming
and there are better cos. but in ur budget .. hmm DELL is good, 
I dont like Compaq or Lenovo (both looks cheapo) 
if u go up in budget IBM, Dell, Apple, Sony, are good.

For Those who want a 35k Laptop  


> Item 	Description 	Qty 	Price 	Amount
> 
> 
> Q541201N - Dell Inspiron(TM) 1420 Notebook
> ...


----------



## SunnyChahal (Dec 18, 2007)

^ thnx


----------



## vortex_mak (Dec 20, 2007)

For those of you who have laptops with 3d cards .... How is the performance in real world gaming?
I want to play Half- Life episode 2 and other new games at decent settings and frame rates but I cannot afford a full fledged gaming laptop, just something below 50-55k

Will an 8600GT do?
How low (graphics card) can I go?

How about if I get it from the USA? Is the warranty valid here?

Thanks a lot


----------



## ratedrsuperstar (Dec 20, 2007)

my friend is planning to buy a lappy in march-april.will the 9xxx series of video cards be available then.his budget is 45-50k.

is there a company which offers laptops without vista.he basically needs a pc with

the next intel procc.(2-2.2Ghz)
2GB RAM
Nvidia's next series card
2MPX cam(optional)
15 inch display will do.

the first 3 are very imp.

any current brand and model offering the above with current series of hardware.he doesn't need vista he uses ubuntu and red-hat.


----------



## MetalheadGautham (Dec 21, 2007)

*HiFi Laptop without Window$*

This might just be a semi hypothetical question, and not a serious one, but still:

Can someone give me a list of laptops that don't force you to buy a Windows licence with each book? I am talking about the High End Segment with the following(and I am talking about one which can come out within the next 6 months)

1. Min 2 cores
2. Min 2.4 GHz clock speed per core
3. Min 4 mb L2 cache
4. Min 4 GB RAM DDR2 @ 800 MHz Dual channel
5. Min DirectX 10.1 and OpenGL3 compatible Graphics Card
6. Min 1GHz clock speed of graphics card without OCing
7. Min 1 GB DDR 3 RAM
8. Min 5 Hours battery life
9. Min 320 GB HDD

My Neighbour asked it, and I have NO IDEA why he wants such a good machine

He bought the OEM Version of Windows Vista Ultimate, which he uses in the two computers at his home, his dad's two laptops(one of them is crippled, so no aero), his mom's laptop and his 6 office machines. Thats the reason he does not want Vista, because the OEM version comes with 100 Licences. He offered me an install, but I obviously refused.


----------



## ratedrsuperstar (Dec 21, 2007)

^lol 5hrs battery that's gonna cost equal to the GC + Procc.

me too want a good lappy without OS or linux.even i have 1000licences of vista(lolz )


----------



## MetalheadGautham (Dec 22, 2007)

ratedrsuperstar said:
			
		

> ^lol 5hrs battery that's gonna cost equal to the GC + Procc.
> 
> me too want a good lappy without OS or linux.even i have 1000licences of vista(lolz )


howcome 1000 licences? I know the OEM gives 100.


----------



## Choto Cheeta (Dec 22, 2007)

*Re: HiFi Laptop without Window$*



			
				MetalheadGautham said:
			
		

> This might just be a semi hypothetical question, and not a serious one, but still:
> 
> Can someone give me a list of laptops that don't force you to buy a Windows licence with each book? I am talking about the High End Segment with the following(and I am talking about one which can come out within the next 6 months)
> 
> ...




The BEST One can buy in notebook segment is,

Iether MAC Book Pro 17" or, an Alienware


----------



## rahulrajen (Dec 23, 2007)

*SIM card slot in inspiron 1720??*

hi ppl..
i own a inspiron 1720 notebook.. its really awesome..
wen i went thro' the manual i noticed the option for inserting the sim in the slot provided for it in the battery compartment.. but they've not mentioned the use of it.. i tried inserting and it fits perfectly... but it shows no sign of any change when pc is turned on... what is it for???


----------



## CadCrazy (Dec 26, 2007)

I want laptop with 17' screen. Budget is 50000/-. Dell 1720 is 62000 out of my budget. Any cheaper option with AMD procy


----------



## sudhir_mangla (Dec 26, 2007)

I want to buy a new laptop. My budget is around 50,000 to 55,0000 rupees.
I would use laptop for programming purpose mostly using visual studio 2005 or 2008. and sometime for net surfing

Kindly suggest me best configuration laptop for this price range.

Choto Cheeta (A member of digit forum) hs suggested me to choose between Dell 1520 and HP Pavilion dv6516TX Entertainment Notebook PC.

is there any other laptop availabel for my budget or these are the best available option. I am findling Dell 1520 as good option.
I would like to know experts comments.


----------



## Pathik (Dec 26, 2007)

Dell 1520 FTW.


----------



## Sourabh (Dec 26, 2007)

sudhir_mangla said:
			
		

> I want to buy a new laptop. My budget is around 50,000 to 55,0000 rupees.
> I would use laptop for programming purpose mostly using visual studio 2005 or 2008. and sometime for net surfing
> 
> Kindly suggest me best configuration laptop for this price range.
> ...


I would suggest you to consider XPS M1530. The specs and price are similar. M1530 has a brilliant design, sleek looks, slot-loading optical drive, GDDR3 VRAM, touch-sensitive media buttons, fingerprint reader, thinner and of course lighter. 

Stock config costs 50k, configure it with GeForce 8600M GT for additional 3k and you're good to go. Any day better than the Inspiron 1520. I guess I forgot to mention, XPS M1530 also features a built-in HDMI port to hook it up to a bigger LCD TV if you have or want to. Opt for the one which works out the best for you.


----------



## CadCrazy (Dec 26, 2007)

CadCrazy said:
			
		

> I want laptop with 17' screen. Budget is 50000/-. Dell 1720 is 62000 out of my budget. Any cheaper option with AMD procy



Abe kisi ko meri post dikayi nahi de rahi kya


----------



## gurujee (Dec 26, 2007)

CadCrazy said:
			
		

> Abe kisi ko meri post dikayi nahi de rahi kya


hp offers 17inch too but price ka kya kehna


----------



## CadCrazy (Dec 26, 2007)

Hp 9502 for 38500/- . I want something better than that as i can extend my budget to 50000/-. Any other option plz


----------



## Pathik (Dec 26, 2007)

Dell 1720.


----------



## gurujee (Dec 26, 2007)

what is best for video editing ??AMD or INTEL ???


----------



## Sledgehammer (Dec 29, 2007)

Hi!
I'm a student doing engineering in computer science and engineering and am planning to buy a laptop for myself.
I dont really need a notebook which gives really high performance.Im not a hardcore gamer either.Programing and animation to a certain extent along with the usual music and movies is the stuff i need my machine to be able to do.my budget is around 35-40k.the cheaper the better..... 
Please guide me on the following issues and suggest some possible options too..(i want to stick to either of hp,compaq,dell or lenovo only)
1)what does the Ghz rating mean and how does it affect the functionality of my laptop?( i was looking at something between 1.7-2)
2)how useful is cache memory for me?
3)what is the difference between an amd athlon turion and a core 2 duo?
4)i found that the compaq presario V6608AU was quite like a thing i needed.. kindly comment.
Actually im still not really sure a bout an AMD.does this presario come with an intel thing?

thanks!

*
*

I also found Dell Inspiron 1420 and 1520 interesting... kindly advice...


----------



## MetalheadGautham (Dec 31, 2007)

is acer *                            Aspire 4520* a good buy in the VFM(features to cost ratio) segment?


----------



## Pathik (Dec 31, 2007)

Sledgehammer said:


> Hi!
> I'm a student doing engineering in computer science and engineering and am planning to buy a laptop for myself.
> I dont really need a notebook which gives really high performance.Im not a hardcore gamer either.Programing and animation to a certain extent along with the usual music and movies is the stuff i need my machine to be able to do.my budget is around 35-40k.the cheaper the better.....
> Please guide me on the following issues and suggest some possible options too..(i want to stick to either of hp,compaq,dell or lenovo only)
> ...


You can get the dv6608au.. It used to be the best vfm.
But now 1420 and 1520 prices hav been slashed too much..
@mhgautam wait for some time... and dv6608au is much more vfm than 4520.. Dell prices may come down more..


----------



## CadCrazy (Jan 1, 2008)

pathiks said:


> Dell 1720.



Its out of my budget(50000+). Available for 60800 for now.


----------



## MetalheadGautham (Jan 2, 2008)

pathiks said:


> You can get the dv6608au.. It used to be the best vfm.
> But now 1420 and 1520 prices hav been slashed too much..
> @mhgautam wait for some time... and dv6608au is much more vfm than 4520.. Dell prices may come down more..


*h10010.www1.hp.com/wwpc/in/en/ho/W...123071-1123071-1123071-80637409-80841672.html
wow... I still can't breathe properly. Does HP sell it without Vista(I use linux)?
And by Dell, tell me something they have thats better than even this baby.


----------



## gabbar (Jan 2, 2008)

*Laptop from US or india ??*

Hi,
One of my friends is coming to india from US. He could bring along a laptop for me. I wish to know whether its a good idea to buy a laptop lets say DELL 1720 from US (price $1099 --> approx 45,000 INR) and buy the 3yr-warranty package in india or I should buy it from india only ?? 

Also If I get it from US then should I buy the DELL 1720 or any other brands ??

Thanks in advance


----------



## Akshay (Jan 2, 2008)

@gabbar

Doubt if dell India will provide u extended warranty for the laptop u've got from US. U can 1st call up their toll free no. and find out. 

New Viao's are also available 4 arnd 60k but dell 1720 is d best option 4 u


----------



## sudhir_mangla (Jan 3, 2008)

Hi I have just ordered Dell 1520 But no they said dell has stop this model and a new model would be launched soon. I feel cheated now. New model would be more costlier. Kindly suggest another model.


----------



## Pathik (Jan 3, 2008)

sudhir_mangla said:


> Hi I have just ordered Dell 1520 But no they said dell has stop this model and a new model would be launched soon. I feel cheated now. New model would be more costlier. Kindly suggest another model.


Yup they will be launching 1525 soon.


----------



## gabbar (Jan 4, 2008)

Akshay said:


> @gabbar
> 
> Doubt if dell India will provide u extended warranty for the laptop u've got from US. U can 1st call up their toll free no. and find out.
> 
> New Viao's are also available 4 arnd 60k but dell 1720 is d best option 4 u



Hi,
I talked to the DELL representative and he told me that I can actually purchase the warranty package which will come out to be 8,000/- for 1 yr and 13,000/- for two years for 1720. Is this the correct price.. because it looks quite steep to me ? What do you guys suggest ??


----------



## Ganeshkumar (Jan 4, 2008)

^^^
Just Insure ur Laptop... thats enough in case of any heavy damage for ur laptop... U will get the money after some depreciation...


----------



## xplusak (Jan 10, 2008)

*Re: Laptop from US or india ??*



gabbar said:


> Hi,
> One of my friends is coming to india from US. He could bring along a laptop for me. I wish to know whether its a good idea to buy a laptop lets say DELL 1720 from US (price $1099 --> approx 45,000 INR) and buy the 3yr-warranty package in india or I should buy it from india only ??


 
All cos have International warranties. So think like it is you who bought it in US and brought it here. It is covered for whatever is paid for there, 1-2-3 years. It may take time but they have to service it here (if International is the extended warranty). Only thing they may not extend warranty here, so plan it beforehand. 

And WTH, 62-45=17k (minus+minus check the custom duty if any) saved! you can pay all repairs from this savings if u get unlucky, and that can happen. 

BTW, i suggest u get 9 cell packed, it is <2k extra.

On the lighter side - can he carry 2 pieces - JJ.



rahulrajen said:


> hi ppl..
> i own a inspiron 1720 notebook.. its really awesome..
> wen i went thro' the manual i noticed the option for inserting the sim in the slot provided for it in the battery compartment.. but they've not mentioned the use of it.. i tried inserting and it fits perfectly... but it shows no sign of any change when pc is turned on... what is it for???


 

Phew.... what da techy says? i also wannna know? 
BTW did you opt for 9 cell pack (and addi AV cable set) they say makes 5 hrs go by. More qtns - what bill?


----------



## Cyclone (Jan 11, 2008)

Finally, Its my turn!!! Been reading all the posts on this threads for months, watching and learning, and waiting to get the green signal from my parents! Now that they've said yes, i have to decide the model. I'm pretty set on the HP Dv6602AU, the Compaq v6608AU's big brother. Somehow, picking up a stripped down dell doesn't agree with me, when I'm getting this power-packed baby for a steal. But thats just me. 

Alright fellas, start shooting. College student, a little gaming, a little studying, and a lot of AutoCAD and ProE. Budget ~40k. Options - HP Dv6602AU, Dell 1520/1420/1525 (I'm rather hesitant about 'ordering' a laptop, esp since my college is in an out-of-the-way place), and Acer Aspire 4720.

My roommate just bought the last one, and to tell you the truth, i'm not that impressed by its looks - the plasticky decor rather put me off, it reminded me of one of those toy computers i used to mess around with when i was in my diapers. Is it a better performer than the HP 6602? <please, for the love of god, say no!!! You'll break my heart!!!  >

Cyc Out!


----------



## ratedrsuperstar (Jan 11, 2008)

plz any lappy without vista and with 8600


----------



## INS-ANI (Jan 16, 2008)

hi guys...
well.. i was hoping to buy dell inpiron 1420..
i got a quotation of Rs. 36800 for that!
i request u to advice if it is a good price?
i am getting Intel C2D 1.66Ghz, GB ram, 14.1" Truelife TFT screen,etc


----------



## seriuslyblack (Jan 17, 2008)

Well hello Digitians
i contacted Dell to enquire abt XPS M1530 (which i thnk is a superb notebook)...also i asked abt ny discounts as me n my frnd r planning to buy it together...however d sales exec(or whoever) said he cud simply not do dat for d XPS series as it was a premium lineup n said he wud definitely get a gud deal for ANY other viz., 1420,1525 n d lot....

so wat do u thnk? shud i make a few more calls or jus go on wid d buy?

thnx


----------



## Pathik (Jan 17, 2008)

Tell them to bundle more warranty for less. They can do that surely. Or get some accessory free.


----------



## INS-ANI (Jan 18, 2008)

Good news!
I just booked my 1420 just now for 37k (includes 3% MH octroi.... which i had to pay Grrrrrrr)
its 1.66Ghz and 667FSB, I GB RAM.. midnight blue. etc

expctng delievery on 29th


----------



## Pathik (Jan 18, 2008)

Congrats. Seems that everyone on the planet except me has a laptop now..


----------



## nsbindra (Jan 18, 2008)

seriuslyblack said:


> Well hello Digitians
> i contacted Dell to enquire abt XPS M1530 (which i thnk is a superb notebook)...also i asked abt ny discounts as me n my frnd r planning to buy it together...however d sales exec(or whoever) said he cud simply not do dat for d XPS series as it was a premium lineup n said he wud definitely get a gud deal for ANY other viz., 1420,1525 n d lot....
> 
> so wat do u thnk? shud i make a few more calls or jus go on wid d buy?
> ...


I bought two XPS 1530s about 2 weeks back. No discounts on the laptops. However, the laptop bag was given for Rs 1000/- in place of original cost of Rs 2600/- odd. You can see the config here. The lappy has been delivered. Engineer is coming tomorow for installation. Any other querry, lemme know.


----------



## deepakchan (Jan 18, 2008)

gabbar said:


> Hi,
> I talked to the DELL representative and he told me that I can actually purchase the warranty package which will come out to be 8,000/- for 1 yr and 13,000/- for two years for 1720. Is this the correct price.. because it looks quite steep to me ? What do you guys suggest ??



When I placed an order for Dell Inspiron 1420 in Sept 2007, I got 3 years Complete Cover for just Rs.5,500 extra. I am placing an order for my company for a Vostro 1000 laptop. I did not want Complete Cover and just the Warranty for 3 yrs. He said 6,000 initially. Then I told him about the offer I got for the 1420. Then bang! Immediately the 3 yr warranty became Rs.4,500.

You just need to bargain with the salesman to get a better offer. They are at free will to reduce the price. Beyond a point they will offer reduce the price further to part with some of their incentives.


----------



## dragonlord (Jan 18, 2008)

nsbindra said:


> I bought two XPS 1530s about 2 weeks back. No discounts on the laptops. However, the laptop bag was given for Rs 1000/- in place of original cost of Rs 2600/- odd. You can see the config here. The lappy has been delivered. Engineer is coming tomorow for installation. Any other querry, lemme know.



y r u waiting for the engineer ? You could just tell them that u'd do the so called 'installation' yourself. The 'engineer' would just need a signature from you.


----------



## Cyclone (Jan 26, 2008)

WTF??? Visited the HP/Compaq site last evening, and to my surprise, most of the models have been discontinued!!! Except for 3-4 odd models, everything else's off the list! I'm shocked!!! I was just about to pick up the v6608au, and now this's happened! Check it out: *h10010.www1.hp.com/wwpc/in/en/ho/WF09a/1090709-1116637-1116665.html


----------



## ksundar (Jan 26, 2008)

HCL has comeout with amazing 7inch notebooks: MiLeap X & Y

HCL MiLeap full specifications unvieled.These laptops will be available from 26th of January.

*Specifications**HCL MiLeap - X series **HCL MiLeap - Y series* *Operating System *LinuxGenuine Windows Vista Home Premium *CPU Speed *Intel Processor @ 900 MHz Intel Processor @ 800 MHz *Main Memory *512 MB DDR2 1 GB DDR2 *USB Port *Two (Ver 2.0) Two (Ver 2.0) *Web Camera *No1.3 Mega Pixel (Internal) *Internal MIC *YesYes*External MIC input *YesYes*Inbuilt Speaker *YesYes*Bluetooth *NoYes*LCD Display *7" Wide 800x 480 colour LCD VPT 7" TFT Colour LCD *Battery *6 cells, Approx. 4 hrs. idle condition 3 cell Li-ion Battery, Approx 3 hrs. idle condition *Weight*Approx. 1.44 Kg Approx. 960 gm *Pen *NoStylus Pen​ 
Price: Rs.13,990 & 29,990.


----------



## Sourabh (Jan 26, 2008)

Cyclone said:


> WTF??? Visited the HP/Compaq site last evening, and to my surprise, most of the models have been discontinued!!! Except for 3-4 odd models, everything else's off the list! I'm shocked!!! I was just about to pick up the v6608au, and now this's happened! Check it out: *h10010.www1.hp.com/wwpc/in/en/ho/WF09a/1090709-1116637-1116665.html



The webpage for discontinued Compaq Presario laptops leads to 404.

I don't think that v6608au model has been continued. It is available in Mumbai for Rs. 32,750/- with bag.  I purchased two units of the same yesterday (for a friend and my aunt). True VFM.

Any one buying the Eee PC?


----------



## Cyclone (Jan 27, 2008)

okay, if its been discontinued, could anybody suggest any similar models? I'd prefer an X2 Turion, and the nVidia 7150. Price ~30-32k. Thanks...


----------



## Maverick340 (Jan 28, 2008)

I need to buy a mid-range Laptop. Primary usage will be home usage (internet , light gaming , office , movies ..etc) and in particular Flight Simulators (should run MS Flight Sim X )
Between HP and Dell , somehow i feel like going for HP - because i am unsure about ordering online from Dell. Also i am cautious about stuff like warranty (what if someone goes wrong, who do i go to types  ). Will be in mumbai.
Also someone suggested a Acer Inspire 5520. How is it ? 
I am an AMD fan so will prefer and AMD lappy. Also since i don't have any high end work, AMD is good VLM. However if C2D gives a better deal , i am open to it. Kindly suggest


----------



## Pathik (Jan 28, 2008)

Sourabh said:


> The webpage for discontinued Compaq Presario laptops leads to 404.
> 
> I don't think that v6608au model has been continued. It is available in Mumbai for Rs. 32,750/- with bag.  I purchased two units of the same yesterday (for a friend and my aunt). True VFM.
> 
> Any one buying the Eee PC?


Yup. Me hopefully. 
BTW It is launching on Jan 29th in Croma. Also could u tell me where u got the v6608au for 32.5k? the shop details?


----------



## Sourabh (Jan 28, 2008)

Purchased the Compaqs from _PC Guide_. Best deals on HP and Compaq laptops there, good place to buy them.

I'm no more excited about the Eee PC. The launch is so late, new Eee PCs will be released in a few months from now. Also the price of Rs. 18,000/- is bit too high. I will wait and get it at distributor price (around 15k). They (ASUS India) had a program called Campus Elite Organization and I was selected in that from my college, so I enjoy this privilege. I guess it is time to make the most of it...


----------



## deepakchan (Jan 30, 2008)

How to know the speed of a DDR2 SDRAM module in my Dell Inspiron 6400?
I am planning to upgrade my RAM and am not sure if the RAM in my laptop is 533 Mhz or 667 Mhz.
And also irrespective of that can I go for the additional module at 667 Mhz?


----------



## Pathik (Feb 1, 2008)

Sourabh said:


> Purchased the Compaqs from _PC Guide_. Best deals on HP and Compaq laptops there, good place to buy them.
> 
> I'm no more excited about the Eee PC. The launch is so late, new Eee PCs will be released in a few months from now. Also the price of Rs. 18,000/- is bit too high. I will wait and get it at distributor price (around 15k). They (ASUS India) had a program called Campus Elite Organization and I was selected in that from my college, so I enjoy this privilege. I guess it is time to make the most of it...


Hey Saurabh you can get the EEE for rs 15,901 from Samtron Computers, Sion. 
Are you really thinking of getting one? BTW which laptop do u currently have?
And which college are you from? Mumbai?


----------



## Sourabh (Feb 2, 2008)

Pathik said:


> Hey Saurabh you can get the EEE for rs 15,901 from Samtron Computers, Sion.
> Are you really thinking of getting one? BTW which laptop do u currently have?
> And which college are you from? Mumbai?



Yeah, I saw that on CompareIndia. Did you personally verify if that's inclusive of taxes?

I currently have Dell Inspiron 640m and the older Acer Aspire 3002. The thought of third laptop for personal use is very frightening but I really need something like an Eee PC. I've spent too much on laptops in the last 8-9 months that I don't think I should spend another 16k. So, I'm not sure if I should get the Eee PC.

I'm in VJTI (final year).

Are you considering to buy the Eee PC?


----------



## Pathik (Feb 2, 2008)

Yep. But i dont think it ll be feasible 4 me. Cos this is gonna be my 1st lappy. The eee is a lil too underpowered for my needs. Also i think that the Acer 4315 wxnci 4 20.8k (cel m 530 +960gl + 512mb ddr2)is a good option. What do u say?
Btw r ur placements done? Wich branch?


----------



## shwetanshu (Feb 2, 2008)

suggest a laptop for 60k-70k.. no special requirements... a frnd of mine needs it.... shez gonna take a students loan for it... shez doing architecture

she was thinking of getting it from one of her relatives from singapore, but i denied due to warranty probs... i did right, hopefully, eh??


----------



## drgrudge (Feb 2, 2008)

^^ 
Apple MacBook Pro or MacBook? OS X is good for students and maybe for Arch studs. MBP starts $2k so might be out of her budget. MacBook starts from $1,100. 

Get from Singapore. The price is going to cheaper than in India by atleast 5%. All Apple Macs come with International Warranty for a year (you can extend ot 3 years if you pay for Apple Care). 


If you're into Windows only, then Dell XPS M1530. I think the Santa Rosa walla costs Rs 64k here.


----------



## shwetanshu (Feb 2, 2008)

windows prefered.... n if she buyz from singapore, wont warranty b a problemo??


----------



## drgrudge (Feb 2, 2008)

shwetanshu said:


> windows prefered.... n if she buyz from singapore, wont warranty b a problemo??


Apple gives International Warranty (no need to pay extra) for a year (can be extended). Not sure about other brands. My Mac was shipped from USA and I've confirmed with my local Chennai Apple dealer that he will replace/service the Mac without charging, should there be any issue. 


Your budget is in the higher side, so suggested Mac. Also girls tend to like Apple/Sony because of the design. But if you want Windows, then go for Dell XPS. At 64k (should be cheaper in Singapore) is a good buy and it looks good. Talk to your local Dell guy and confirm if you can ship the lappy from outside India.


----------



## MetalheadGautham (Feb 2, 2008)

drgrudge said:


> ^^
> Apple MacBook Pro or MacBook? OS X is good for students and maybe for Arch studs. MBP starts $2k so might be out of her budget. MacBook starts from $1,100.
> 
> Get from Singapore. The price is going to cheaper than in India by atleast 5%. All Apple Macs come with International Warranty for a year (you can extend ot 3 years if you pay for Apple Care).
> ...


wait a sec, why is macintosh good for students ? Any built in encyclopedias, tutorial software etc comes with it ?


----------



## xbonez (Feb 2, 2008)

whats the price of a 160GB, 120GB laptop hdd?


----------



## MetalheadGautham (Feb 2, 2008)

xbonez said:


> whats the price of a 160GB, 120GB laptop hdd?


4.5k, 3.5k
*www.theitwares.com/hdd/hdd.htm


----------



## xbonez (Feb 2, 2008)

^^ i checked that, but the prices seem exorbitantly high....80gb laptop hdd is for 2.2k, why shud 160gb be so high?? are these prces tru?


----------



## Pathik (Feb 2, 2008)

The prices are generally 200-300 less in local shops.


----------



## coolendra (Feb 4, 2008)

hi ppl....

I need to buy a lappy with a 60grand budget..

i am game for HP only...
plz suggest a good one ..
it would be primarily used in a hostel..(gaming,movies nd presentations)

so plz shoot ur suggestions...


----------



## Pathik (Feb 4, 2008)

You shd hav gotten a Dell XPS m1530. HP doesnt have better options in 60k.


----------



## MetalheadGautham (Feb 6, 2008)

coolendra said:


> hi ppl....
> 
> I need to buy a lappy with a 60grand budget..
> 
> ...





Pathik said:


> You shd hav gotten a Dell XPS m1530. HP doesnt have better options in 60k.


pathik is right. For 60 grands Dell XPS is the best bet. Get a big screened one as you watch movies.


----------



## coolendra (Feb 8, 2008)

Hi ppl.. thanx for ur suggestions...

i checked the dell xps 1530 ... its got a 15.4 screen....i am looking for 17"

i have seen HP Pavilion dv9507TX....
Here are the specs..
*h10025.www1.hp.com/ewfrf/wc/document?docname=c01177990&lc=en&cc=in&dlc=en&product=3446847

i am getting this for around 59-60 grands...

howz the deal ??...
ne other mean machine which has a good processor nd grafix card in this budget ??..


----------



## joey_182 (Feb 9, 2008)

guys plz check out here..

*www.thinkdigit.com/forum/showthread.php?t=79974


----------



## MetalheadGautham (Feb 11, 2008)

Just want to inform you all:

*forget the Compaq Pressario V702 and go for the F733AU notebook instead by paying just Rs. 3k extra. It has an additional 512 mb ram, an Athlon X2 1.9GHz*2 instead of a crappy Celeron 1.8GHz, 40GB extra HDD, Nvidia GeForce Go 7000M instead of GMA X3100 and hence a much sweeter deal if you are looking at the value segment.*


----------



## juggler (Feb 11, 2008)

MetalheadGautham said:


> Just want to inform you all:
> 
> *forget the Compaq Pressario V702 and go for the F733AU notebook instead by paying just Rs. 3k extra. It has an additional 512 mb ram, an Athlon X2 1.9GHz*2 instead of a crappy Celeron 1.8GHz, 40GB extra HDD, Nvidia GeForce Go 7000M instead of GMA X3100 and hence a much sweeter deal if you are looking at the value segment.*



how much is f733au is selling for ???
isnt x3100 better than geforce 7000m


----------



## MetalheadGautham (Feb 15, 2008)

juggler said:


> how much is f733au is selling for ???
> isnt x3100 better than geforce 7000m


F733AU sells for 28K.
GeForce 7050M is supposed to be the best onboard, so 7000M must be close.


----------



## juggler (Feb 15, 2008)

MetalheadGautham said:


> F733AU sells for 28K.
> GeForce 7050M is supposed to be the best onboard, so 7000M must be close.



If you are going by that argument then geforce 7150m much better


----------



## Pathik (Feb 15, 2008)

Then rather pay 4k more and get a v3702au with a tl-58 and 7150m and 2 gb ram.


----------



## juggler (Feb 15, 2008)

Pathik said:


> Then rather pay 4k more and get a v3702au with a tl-58 and 7150m and 2 gb ram.



this would be a good deal


----------



## Pathik (Feb 15, 2008)

No actually thqt is 24+3+4. 4k more than gautham's lappy.


----------



## juggler (Feb 15, 2008)

^^I doubt it that the v3702au with a tl-58 and 2 gb ram will come in 31k


----------



## Maverick340 (Feb 15, 2008)

The V370AU is a  great laptop except for its screen size (14.1")
Its got a 7150 GPU which is really good. I am consued between a  Acer 4520, Compaq F733AU and possible V370AU. Between Acer 4520 and Compaq V370AU , compaq is better because it has 7150 and Acer has 7000M
However Compaq F733AU has a 15.4" screen (good for movies )
Oh btw my requitement : MUltimedia ( FlightSim 2004 + Web,Music, Movies)
and budget is under 35 k


----------



## Pathik (Feb 15, 2008)

Actually I think that the 14.1" screen is a Plus point. 15.4" look too big for comfort.


----------



## gopz (Feb 15, 2008)

Pathik said:


> Actually I think that the 14.1" screen is a Plus point. 15.4" look too big for comfort.


 
Right...I agree with you. 14.1" is a plus point and rates go up as the screen size goes down


----------



## sachin_kothari (Feb 16, 2008)

what is your preference from programming point of view, normal screen or widescreen and large display size (17") or smaller display size (15")?


----------



## Pathik (Feb 16, 2008)

If it's a laptop it should be small and portable. For programming IMO 12.1" / 13.3" is the best. 
But they can be costly. So 14.1".


----------



## Akshay (Feb 17, 2008)

Got a new HP Pavilion DV6703TX.. Its gr8. Will be writing a review shortly...


----------



## Pathik (Feb 17, 2008)

^^ How much. ? And congo.


----------



## Maverick340 (Feb 17, 2008)

Bought a compaq F733AU for 28000. Great laptop , great deal (New Delhi )
Will write a short review shortly ..


----------



## juggler (Feb 18, 2008)

^^^ waiting for the review if possible please include what all games can be played on ur laptop at what resolution


----------



## Akshay (Feb 18, 2008)

My Config:

HP Pavilion 6703TX: Intel Core2Duo 1.66 Ghz, 2GB RAM, 160GB HDD, 256MB GeForce 8400M , 15.4", Card Reader, BT, Wifi, DVD-Writer with Lightscribe, Webcam, Two headphone jacks, Vista Home Premium, remote control...Getting a TV Tuner card as a part of promotion offer.

I have played FEAR for sometime on this config. FPS at 1024*768 hovered over 40fps with custom settings (more of medium of everything).

Vista is working fine though a little sluggish at times. Vista experience is 3.5.

Got it for 49k in Pune. 

Will write a detailed review soon..


----------



## sachin_kothari (Feb 18, 2008)

^^could you please tell from where did you bought it from in pune?
also what other options did you considered?


----------



## Akshay (Feb 18, 2008)

@sachin

I had considered Dell 1520 and Dell 1525. Dell 1520 was my 1st choice coz it had  9 cell battery + Vista Business with media alongwith 256MB graphics card. Rest config was same except for HP has fingerprint reader in it and a TV Tuner card comes free (u need to redeem it). I got it thru a friend in Pune who knw some1 at cybernet.it at FC road.


----------



## Maverick340 (Feb 18, 2008)

*Attention !! *
As mentioned above i bought a Compaq F733AU a few days back. It came with freedos and so no drivers CD shipped along. THe guy (dealer) gave me a drivers CD (dled from various sources off the net). Howerver a lot of the hardware is simply incompatible with Windows XP. I asked the person and he said its the same with all new generation lappys. The nforce630a chipset and the Intel 965M. For eg , when i plug in my headphones, audio comes from both the laptop speakers and headphones ( unresolved issue according to him and two more people who had the same prob at the shop )
This sucks bad .. These laptop manufacturers are supporting Vista whole hartedly and XP lovers like us are doomed !

Oh i also had tons of BSODs while installing the drivers (due to incompatible hardware/ faulty drivers )


----------



## juggler (Feb 18, 2008)

So there are only proper drivers for vista.
Damn microsoft is forcing people to use vista by any means possible

Check if this helps
*www.zyxware.com/articles/2008/01/23/compaq-presario-f733au-laptop-drivers-for-windows-xp

How much did u buy ur laptop for (512mb ram or 1 gb ram)


----------



## Maverick340 (Feb 18, 2008)

Tried that page .. drivers are installed okay now, the audio problem (headphones) still remains 
Yea, MS is playing dirty !!
I bought it for 28000 ( additional 2 GB ) i.e total 2.5 GB ram

Edit : Yea !! got the sound to work properly. Now when i plug the headphones, the laptop speakers dont output sound ! yahoo !
Here is the updated drivers for all you guys : 
Download file »  sp32898.exe 1/1 (6.12M)
*Make sure you have the Microsoft Universal Audio Architecture (UAA) Bus Driver for High Definition Audio ( Look for SP31994 (or later) on the Software and Driver Downloads section of the www.hp.com website) before installing *


----------



## ~It_is_Andrew~ (Feb 19, 2008)

Please have a look in this thread :
*www.thinkdigit.com/forum/showthread.php?p=751467#post751467


----------



## Choto Cheeta (Feb 19, 2008)

Source >> *Choto Cheeta Online*



> I have already went through the cheapest Main Stream notebooks or laptops here, at one of my quest to find which one to buy, whether the new 7" notebook / laptops or the cheapest main stream notebooks / laptops.
> Over these months I find my self with so many people asking one simple question, as a student or for basic yet performance need which is the notebook / laptop one should buy or rather what would be a value for money notebook which should not compromise on the performance factor too.
> Before I can start my quest to find a budget yet performance notebook / laptop for a student or a small business professional or just for personal mobile usage, I need to shade some light on the subject of Budget.
> *What exactly can be called budget ?*
> ...






> This sucks bad .. These laptop manufacturers are supporting Vista whole hartedly and XP lovers like us are doomed !



Software & Driver downloadsfor Compaq Presario F733AU Notebook PC (OS - Windows XP)


----------



## juggler (Feb 19, 2008)

Maverick340 said:


> Tried that page .. drivers are installed okay now, the audio problem (headphones) still remains
> Yea, MS is playing dirty !!
> I bought it for 28000 ( additional 2 GB ) i.e total 2.5 GB ram
> 
> ...



Good deal
Please post ur review and experience of installing windows on ur laptop


----------



## Choto Cheeta (Feb 19, 2008)

@juggler

There is no Native Hardware support for HD (H.234) playback on the 7000M GPU  also its the Athlon X2 Mobile, not the more powered Turion X2


----------



## juggler (Feb 19, 2008)

Choto Cheeta said:


> @juggler
> 
> There is no Native Hardware support for HD (H.234) playback on the 7000M GPU  also its the Athlon X2 Mobile, not the more powered Turion X2


ohh didnt know that 
Accha I am getting compaq 6608au for 30k all inclusive with some goodies 
is it a good deal ?? Does 7150m support HD (H.234) ??


----------



## Choto Cheeta (Feb 19, 2008)

> Accha I am getting compaq 6608au for 30k all inclusive with some goodies



go for it eyes close but do note, its not in production any more... how ever that doesnt mean much  go for it eyes close


----------



## juggler (Feb 19, 2008)

Thanks


----------



## juggler (Feb 20, 2008)

choto u said that u were not happy with compaq v3702au screen. could u elborate on that point as it will also help us in judging a laptop screen


----------



## sourav237 (Feb 23, 2008)

*lightweight small laptop for my boss*

I need a lightweight laptop for my boss. intel is the choice. the requirements are net surfing, powerpoint presentations, viewing documents.He prefers 11 inch vaio(costs more tahn a lakh). i think it's not required. my personal choice is hp. plz suggest.
thnx in advance.


----------



## Choto Cheeta (Feb 23, 2008)

Dell XPS 1330 would do with 9 Cell battery


----------



## gopz (Feb 23, 2008)

Yeah XPSm1330 is perfect for him.
Make sure you opt for accidental damage extended warranty, its WORTH it


----------



## coolendra (Feb 24, 2008)

*One final time.....Hellyeah...!!...!!...*

Hi guys....me again....

i've set my eyes on these 2 systems...

*HP Pavillion dv9704tx*

#	Intel® Core 2 Duo processor T7250 (2.0GHz, 800MHz FSB, 2MB L2)
#	Intel ® PM965 (Crestline PM), Intel® PRO/Wireless 3945BG Network Connection
#	20484MB DDR2 667 (1024MBx2DIMM)
#	250GB Hard Drive 5400rpm
#	DVD+/-RW Drive (Super Multi DVD Writer Dual format, Double Layer) Light Scribe
#	5-in-1 Digital Media Reader Slot (SD, MMC, SDIO, MS, Mspro, xD)
#	17" TFT WXGA LCD Brigtview Wide Screen
#	Nvidia NB8P-SE( Geforce 8600M GS) with 512MB of dedicated video memory 
#	Altec Lansing branded speaker
#	10/100 LAN Ethernet, high speed 56K modem, 802.11b/g Wireless LAN, Bluetooth
#	3xUSB 2.0 ports, 1394a (1), VGA, S-Video Output, RJ-11 / Modem, RJ-45 / Ethernet, Consumer IR input, Headphone / Line out (stereo), Microphone Input (stereo), AC Port, One Type I/II PC Card slot, One fingerprint reader, One ExpressCard/54 Slot, Full size Keyboard with numerical key pad
#	New moulding HP Imprint technique 
#	Microsoft® Windows® Vista Premium
#	8-Cell LilON Battery
#	Limited warranty 1 year
#	HDMI Port
#	ULTRA SLIM REMOTE CONTROL
#	QuickPlay Function (Play/Preview Music, Movie and Pictures)
#	Integrated HP Pavilion Webcam

	 i'm getting this for around *60-61 thousand...*


nd the 

*Dell XPS 1530*


# 	2.0 GHz Core 2 Duo T7250 processor, Santa Rosa chipset 
# 	2GB DDR2-667 SDRAM 
# 	250GB 5400 RPM SATA HDD 
# 	15.4-inch WXGA (1280 x 800) CCFL glossy screen
# 	"Crimson" red paint 
# 	Slot-loading dual-layer DVD±RW drive
# 	NVIDIA GeForce Go 8600M GT with 256MB GDDR3
# 	WWAN option for Verizon
# 	Ethernet, 802.11a/g/n (Intel 4965), Bluetooth option
# 	Integrated 2.0 megapixel webcam
# 	HDMI, VGA, S-Video, Firewire/1394, three USB 2.0 ports, integrated media reader (MS, SD, xD), fingerprint reader
# 	Media Center remote located in ExpressCard slot
# 	Windows Vista Home Premium

nd this would be around *58 thousand...*

i'm now utterly confused which one to go for....

also i see a huge price difference in purchasing a 250 gig with xps than a 160...
just extra 90 gigs for an additional 3000/- .... i guess getting an external 160 portable HDD for 3300 would be a cheaper option..

please help point my descision on the best one....

thanks nd regards


----------



## Choto Cheeta (Feb 24, 2008)

HP comes with 17" where as this Dell is 15.4", both are ment for different purpose... if you have your own private trasport like a 4 wheeler  then HP and if u travel via bus or train or in public transport like me, then carrying 17" around would be really difficult 

also 17" would offer less battery backup unless u get your self a HP 9 cell battery


----------



## sourav237 (Feb 24, 2008)

thnx . can u plz mention the price & size of the monitor


----------



## Choto Cheeta (Feb 24, 2008)

sourav237 said:


> thnx . can u plz mention the price & size of the monitor



which monitor ??


----------



## coolendra (Feb 24, 2008)

Choto Cheeta said:


> HP comes with 17" where as this Dell is 15.4", both are ment for different purpose... if you have your own private trasport like a 4 wheeler  then HP and if u travel via bus or train or in public transport like me, then carrying 17" around would be really difficult
> 
> also 17" would offer less battery backup unless u get your self a HP 9 cell battery




Im goin for MBA....so hostel nd classroom....thats almost my travel area around the campus for the next 2 yrs i guess..

also i would like to know...
will i be able to play crysis , nfs ProStreet nd god of wars on these laptops (in the free time i mean..)..hehe...jst love these games..


----------



## Choto Cheeta (Feb 24, 2008)

I would vote for 15.4" Dell with 9 Cell battery and some good config  also if possible then extra 2 years warrenty pack 

Better deal over a 17" I would say


----------



## coolendra (Feb 24, 2008)

Choto Cheeta said:


> HP comes with 17" where as this Dell is 15.4", both are ment for different purpose... if you have your own private trasport like a 4 wheeler  then HP and if u travel via bus or train or in public transport like me, then carrying 17" around would be really difficult
> 
> also 17" would offer less battery backup unless u get your self a HP 9 cell battery





Choto Cheeta said:


> I would vote for 15.4" Dell with 9 Cell battery and some good config  also if possible then extra 2 years warrenty pack
> 
> Better deal over a 17" I would say



the HP one has a 512 mb graphics card...nd the dell xps has 256 mb....

will it suffice my gaming needs ??...as in i would also be playing games on it...


----------



## life31 (Feb 25, 2008)

Can any one advice which lappy i should go for.

I only need it for storing presentations and  some office data. And the most important is internet.
So what are your suggestions.


----------



## juggler (Feb 25, 2008)

^^^  get a Compaq-Presario C702


----------



## life31 (Feb 25, 2008)

Any idea what the cost would come up to???


----------



## juggler (Feb 25, 2008)

21k


----------



## Choto Cheeta (Feb 25, 2008)

juggler said:


> 21k



Do note, its stock clearance so its just few Note book at ur place available at real low price... C702TU is no longer in production its been replaced buy C733 models which would cost Rs. 24.5k


----------



## Pathik (Feb 25, 2008)

@juggler where is it 21k? I saw it for 23k at a place. You sure about it?


----------



## juggler (Feb 26, 2008)

i think i saw it at compareindia.com

I checked it again the price is shown to be 22k


----------



## INS-ANI (Feb 26, 2008)

hey guys good news, after air of almost one month, i got me inspiron delivered on 19th feb!


----------



## Choto Cheeta (Feb 26, 2008)

INS-ANI said:


> hey guys good news, after air of almost one month, i got me inspiron delivered on 19th feb!



Congarts


----------



## sourav237 (Feb 27, 2008)

Dell XPS 1330 price & screen size?


----------



## juggler (Feb 27, 2008)

^^
visit here:
*www1.ap.dell.com/content/products/productdetails.aspx/xpsnb_m1330?c=in&cs=indhs1&l=en&s=dhs


----------



## tgpraveen (Feb 27, 2008)

i need a laptop for lite gamin purpose and 
jus watch movies 
pls recomend me somthin
price around 35-45000
and plz tell me bout dell xps 1530 and compaq 6608au


----------



## Pathik (Feb 27, 2008)

6608au is discontinued.. XPS 1530 is out of your range.. 1525 is too much within your range but no GPU. You need to look elsewhere..
Maybe this..
*h10010.www1.hp.com/wwpc/in/en/ho/WF05a/1090709-1116637-1116665-1116665-1116665-81119315.html.. it is 46k I think..


----------



## juggler (Feb 28, 2008)

^^  ++1


----------



## roker89 (Feb 28, 2008)

i want to buy a new laptop for lite gamin purpose and media stuff but confused about brand to go for DELL < SONY < HP < ACER
pls suggest me the brand...........
i have sorted some models like dell xps1530 , acer 5920, compaq 6608au
and pls tell me is amd turion (6608au) wid 2 gb ram n nvdia is worth goin for or c2d is better option
and can enyone tell me when is dell wid penryn or amd phenom comin in india ,is ther anythin else comin soon worth waiting


----------



## Akshay (Feb 29, 2008)

@roker

I wud suggest Dell then HP. Sony is out of question for me. Acer su(ks at gaming. 

I wud recommend C2D over AMD.


----------



## s18000rpm (Mar 1, 2008)

The Giant HP Laptop Out-Of-The-Box Guide


----------



## purujitb (Mar 1, 2008)

Hi,

Can anyone suggest a cheap laptop for <30k(as low as possible). My dad will use it for basic word processing, surfing n stuf.


----------



## MetalheadGautham (Mar 1, 2008)

purujitb said:


> Hi,
> 
> Can anyone suggest a cheap laptop for <30k(as low as possible). My dad will use it for basic word processing, surfing n stuf.


Look No Further than the Compaq Pressario C773TU . It will suit all your needs perfectly.


----------



## coolendra (Mar 3, 2008)

Guys...me again....
after loads of research nd discussion....
finally madeup my mind for xps 1530..

so please suggest pros nd cons of the config nd suggest some good bargains that i can ask for while ordering it in the coming week........

*Dell XPS 1530*

# Windows Vista Home Premium
# 2.0 GHz Core 2 Duo T7250 processor, Santa Rosa chipset
# 2GB DDR2-667 SDRAM
# 160GB 5400 RPM SATA HDD
# 15.4-inch WXGA (1280 x 800) CCFL glossy screen
# "Crimson" red paint
# Slot-loading dual-layer DVD±RW drive
# NVIDIA GeForce Go 8600M GT with 256MB GDDR3
# WWAN option for Verizon
# Ethernet, 802.11a/g/n (Intel 4965), Bluetooth option
# Integrated 2.0 megapixel webcam
# HDMI, VGA, S-Video, Firewire/1394, three USB 2.0 ports, integrated media reader (MS, SD, xD), fingerprint reader
# Media Center remote located in ExpressCard slot

can i install xp on it later on ??..wher to look for help for it ??...

Moreover I think going for 160 gigs HDD would be a better options rather than upgrading it to 250 for addl. 3000...
i guess purchasing an external 160 gigs HDD for 3500-3700 would be a better options.....please comment on this entire post...pros/nd cons nd stuff that i can use ..


----------



## coolendra (Mar 5, 2008)

guys...!!... ne1 have some spare time to reply ??...


----------



## ss_in (Mar 5, 2008)

*Sony Vaio... any good??*

Hi... I am tryin 2 buy a laptop for around 55k... to be used for everyday computin, movies and some decent gamin.... 

Saw this sony vaio cr 36 model with the new penryn processor t8100 which costs about 53k....
its got 2.1GHZ, 2GB RAM,  200GB HDD, 128mb ATI raedon X2300.... 

is it of any value or is it overpriced as it is a vaio?? are there any issues with sony vaios?? is the ATI GPU any good for decent gamin and is it as good as Nvidia?

are all companies upgradin to the new processor series?? or should i wait and buy an HP pavilion after it has upgraded its processors??


----------



## coolendra (Mar 7, 2008)

coolendra said:


> Guys...me again....
> after loads of research nd discussion....
> finally madeup my mind for xps 1530..
> 
> ...



guys....plz reply to this post...!!....
kinda urgent....last min. suggestions plz..


----------



## s18000rpm (Mar 8, 2008)

HP dv9704tx - Altec - Lansing Speaker

recorded a small vdo on the sound quality.

sound clarity is really nice.

i'd recomend you HP, as you get onsiite warranty....

this lappy has a Vista user index of 4.8.
*s2.supload.com/thumbs/default/index.jpg
[the thumbnail image is screwed up by supload.com]


----------



## navrajyadav (Mar 9, 2008)

hi guys!

              suggest me a good laptop in range 35k-40k. the laptop must be compact size (ie i prefer small screen size). so please help me. give me some views of dell laptop regarding this.

thanks


----------



## Pathik (Mar 9, 2008)

If you want a 12" then get a Acer 2920. 37k.


----------



## gopz (Mar 9, 2008)

Yeah Acer 2920 is excellent VFM but the only issue I noticed is that it DOES NOT have a Firewire port. 

Also, if you have a higher budget, why not Dell XPS m1330?


----------



## marvindrao (Mar 9, 2008)

Hi guys...
I am planning to buy a new laptop in the range of 35k-40k range..
my aim is to enjoy sum decent gaming experience and multimedia applications....
Plz suggest sum appropriate model.....


----------



## Pathik (Mar 9, 2008)

Dell 1420/1525


----------



## realdan (Mar 10, 2008)

my friend looking for a laptop with 12inch or 13inch screen at a budget of 50000.


----------



## gopz (Mar 10, 2008)

realdan said:


> my friend looking for a laptop with 12inch or 13inch screen at a budget of 50000.


 
Dell XPS m1330. Period.


----------



## coolendra (Mar 10, 2008)

ya...go 4 xps 1330 without any confusion...


----------



## earthen61 (Mar 10, 2008)

wldn' it make more sense 2 wait fer da 9600gt to hit notebooks?......i mean, in any case ur gonna get the thing delivered about a month late, so u mite as well wait fer a month nd get


----------



## gopz (Mar 10, 2008)

I dont even see 8600GT to hit 13" notebooks till end of this year, no chance of 9600GT


----------



## Sourabh (Mar 10, 2008)

If it was possible to keep heat issues at bay for the 13.3" laptops integrated with even the mid-range GPUs like GeForce 8600M GS/GT, manufacturers would definitely have done that. Moreover, having mid-range and high end GPUs defeats the purpose of an ultra-portable.

That said, there are a few laptops in 13.3" form factor which do have GeForce 8600M GS in them but it's in best interest of everyone that no one puts that in such small laptops. Not with normal cooling and high power ratings of these GPUs surely.


----------



## Geforce (Mar 12, 2008)

coolendra said:


> Guys...me again....
> after loads of research nd discussion....
> finally madeup my mind for xps 1530..
> 
> ...




How can you be sure that 8600M GT is coming with GDDR3 and not with the slower GDDR2 memory. I have had a long conversation with the Dell Rep but they say its DDR2 (~GDDR2). The following was my conversation with them:- 

*Me:* [XR147] -256MB NVIDIA(R) GeForce(R) 8600M GT : Please confirm whether the 256MB of dedicated memory in this part is of type GDDR2 or GDDR3. The reason for asking this question is that in some dell models for example- Inspiron 1520 it is explicitly mentioned that it is of type GDDR2. Various Internet resources point out that Dell XPS M1530 model being a gaming laptop contains the GDDR3 type of memory in the graphics card but I would still like to confirm it from your side (or any other dell technician). In windows this information can be found by downloading and running the free utility - 'TechPowerUp GPU-Z' on that system. This information is important  to me because there is considerable performance/speed difference between GDDR2 and GDDR3 in a graphics card.

Note: Being an advanced user in computers I understand that this is different from the 2GB of system memory (RAM) which in this case is of type DDR2 running at 667Mhz.

*Dell Rep:*256MB NVIDIA(R) GeForce(R) 8600M GT is DDR2


From various internet resource it is clear that Dell XPS M1530 contains GDDR3 but has this information been confirmed in india. May be in India they are putting the cheaper GDDR2 option. 

If anyone has purchased this laptop with 8600GT card in India, please confirm by running the utility - 'GPU-Z'. 

Please help!


----------



## shahhardik27 (Mar 13, 2008)

hi guys..i m planning to buy a new laptop. my range is 30k-37.5k.....my aim is playing sports games like fifa07-08,cricket 07-08,nfs mw-carbon...etc...n i also going to use little bit related to education....so plz suggest me any new laptop.......hoping 4 ur reply....


----------



## coolendra (Mar 13, 2008)

Geforce said:


> How can you be sure that 8600M GT is coming with GDDR3 and not with the slower GDDR2 memory. I have had a long conversation with the Dell Rep but they say its DDR2 (~GDDR2). The following was my conversation with them:-
> 
> *Me:* [XR147] -256MB NVIDIA(R) GeForce(R) 8600M GT : Please confirm whether the 256MB of dedicated memory in this part is of type GDDR2 or GDDR3. The reason for asking this question is that in some dell models for example- Inspiron 1520 it is explicitly mentioned that it is of type GDDR2. Various Internet resources point out that Dell XPS M1530 model being a gaming laptop contains the GDDR3 type of memory in the graphics card but I would still like to confirm it from your side (or any other dell technician). In windows this information can be found by downloading and running the free utility - 'TechPowerUp GPU-Z' on that system. This information is important  to me because there is considerable performance/speed difference between GDDR2 and GDDR3 in a graphics card.
> 
> ...




 I had a word with a Dell Representative....he told me that its GDDR3 ....
can ne1 else confirm me this ??...


----------



## Pathik (Mar 14, 2008)

Yup. It is GDDR3.


----------



## Geforce (Mar 14, 2008)

coolendra said:


> I had a word with a Dell Representative....he told me that its GDDR3 ....
> can ne1 else confirm me this ??...



 Dell have now corrected their own statement and confirm that 8600GT in dell XPS M1530 is DDR3.


----------



## urvish_acharya (Mar 15, 2008)

Hey budy..

it would be better if u keep ur laptop drive with less capacity n invest in external drives.


----------



## ~It_is_Andrew~ (Mar 16, 2008)

*img150.imageshack.us/img150/7756/xps1530serviceopsio0.jpg


above is the service/warranty options present in XPS 1530 currently.

I am confused whether the basic configuration (selected by default) includes the 1 - yr limited warranty/next business day onsite support? (as it is not mentioned anywhere directly)

If it has the thing then the difference between dell care & default one is only 'helpdesk'?!!

Please reply...


----------



## ~It_is_Andrew~ (Mar 17, 2008)

Someone Please reply.... sorry for double post.....


----------



## shyamno (Mar 21, 2008)

Suggest me a laptop ...within 40-42k (with C2D) ....


----------



## choudang (Mar 24, 2008)

I have got a notebook N222S. it was issued by IILM previously. now the problem is that i'm not able to find out any drivers for N222S notebook. Can someone help me out.


----------



## mcmillan123 (Mar 28, 2008)

For gaming purpose 17" is good in my point of view.


----------



## shyamno (Mar 28, 2008)

Which will be better for laptop processor Core 2 Duo or Dual Core ?? plz reply....


----------



## Pathik (Mar 29, 2008)

Core 2 Duo obviously.


----------



## raina_rocks (Mar 29, 2008)

hey i want a laptop with the conf---->
1 gb ram 
c2d
160 gb hdd
DVD writer -R/+R
17"display
plz cn u temme wat wud b d range....


----------



## raina_rocks (Apr 1, 2008)

reply plzzzzzzzz


----------



## delta4 (Apr 2, 2008)

I have a desktop pc. I hardly use my Sony Vaio Laptop. I would like to know how long can I keep the laptop idle without using it....for dayss...for months...for years....will it be harmful for the laptop if it's not used for a long time?


----------



## rahulmig (Apr 2, 2008)

raina_rocks @ Below 60 k


----------



## coolendra (Apr 2, 2008)

raina_rocks said:


> hey i want a laptop with the conf---->
> 1 gb ram
> c2d
> 160 gb hdd
> ...



Dude....u can have a look at the dell's 1720 or the HP's dv97xxtx series notebook for 17 inch segment...

not sure if these will fit ur budget specs since HP one comes with 2 gig ram nd 250 gig hdd....
but i guess u can customize dell one....
Price range starts from 55K upwards...

if u can cut down the screen to 15.4 .... u can get the similar config for 45-50k..

wat would be ur primary usage in the notebook ??...
give us some more info so that we can sugest u better...
TC
Ciao


----------



## rollcage (Apr 2, 2008)

raina_rocks said:


> hey i want a laptop with the conf---->
> 1 gb ram
> c2d
> 160 gb hdd
> ...


Hey plz answer few things
I like 14.1 dont you think 17" just too big to carry, or you buying this to keep at one place

Secondly, Do you want to use it for office or home multimedia? then i can tell you better, 

thirdly, whats your budget mate nothing starts before that is clear??
btw 2Gb is a must now

Regards


----------



## raina_rocks (Apr 4, 2008)

rollcage said:


> Hey plz answer few things
> I like 14.1 dont you think 17" just too big to carry, or you buying this to keep at one place
> 
> Secondly, Do you want to use it for office or home multimedia? then i can tell you better,
> ...


 


coolendra said:


> Dude....u can have a look at the dell's 1720 or the HP's dv97xxtx series notebook for 17 inch segment...
> 
> not sure if these will fit ur budget specs since HP one comes with 2 gig ram nd 250 gig hdd....
> but i guess u can customize dell one....
> ...


 


hey thanks alll......
well i would b using my laptp mostly fr doing some projects etc, listenin 2 songs, net n if posb in budget fr games.......... but i want d laptop to b fast.... tats y i want c2d n 2gb ram......
and ya i mistakenly wrote 17" screen.....tat will b too big......
n ya my budget is arnd 40k.......


----------



## rollcage (Apr 4, 2008)

raina_rocks said:


> hey thanks alll......
> well i would b using my laptop mostly fr doing some projects etc, listenin 2 songs, net n if posb in budget fr games.......... but i want d laptop to b fast.... tats y i want c2d n 2gb ram......
> and ya i mistakenly wrote 17" screen.....tat will b too big......
> n ya my budget is arnd 40k.......


Now thats better,,
2GB and c2d is a must as you said, for casual gaming onboard is ok, but better to buy nvidia8500GS 256MB with it and 8600gt 256ddr3 may not make that up in your budget.

check out the asus gaming laptop rates, if those prices are also down, then asus is a good to buy, buy i think it will be in 50k range.

in 40k .. you can get Dell 1525, or a toshiba m200

UPDATE:

INFACT BUY 1420 ..


> Total Price :   	 Rs 43,992.31
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## sivarap (Apr 4, 2008)

how is Toshiba Satellite L40-18X ? whats the price in india?


----------



## arunks (Apr 10, 2008)

hey guys my hcl leaptop charger is not working due to some sparking occurence ..my laptop is still in warranty..plz tell me is charger like accesories also covered under waraanty..tell me the customer care no. to contact hcl..


----------



## hahahari (Apr 10, 2008)

guys I have a budget of 40K I need a Laptop. My main concer is that it must have 14" and *NO WINDOWS* bcs I have my own copy which I suppose I can use in that.

Gr8 addons would be a finger print reader and a card reader and inbuild bluetooth or webcam. But the above 4 are not necessary. Pls suggest me a good LAP.


----------



## arunks (Apr 12, 2008)

arunks said:


> hey guys my hcl leaptop charger is not working due to some sparking occurence ..my laptop is still in warranty..plz tell me is charger like accesories also covered under waraanty..tell me the customer care no. to contact hcl..




NO REPLY to my query????????????????


----------



## deepakchan (Apr 12, 2008)

Dont you have the contact number of HCL in the laptop invoice itself? My Dell adaptor was gone and it was replaced within 36 hours.


----------



## coolendra (Apr 15, 2008)

Whoa...!!...

Finally got my *Dell XPS 1530*

Configs are as follows...

# 2.0 GHz Core 2 Duo T7250 processor, Santa Rosa chipset
# 2GB DDR2-667 SDRAM
# 160GB 5400 RPM SATA HDD
# 15.4-inch WXGA (1280 x 800) CCFL glossy screen
# "Crimson" red paint
# Slot-loading dual-layer DVD±RW drive
# NVIDIA GeForce Go 8600M GT with 256MB GDDR3
# Ethernet, 802.11a/g/n (Intel 4965), Bluetooth option
# Integrated 2.0 megapixel webcam
# HDMI, VGA, S-Video, Firewire/1394, three USB 2.0 ports, integrated media reader (MS, SD, xD), fingerprint reader
# Media Center remote located in ExpressCard slot
# Windows Vista(R) Home Premium - with AERO experience
# Dell(TM) Travel Remote Control
# Noise Isolation Ear Buds
# External USB modem (WW)
# RJ-11 Modem cable (AP)
# McAfee(R) Security Center(TM) – 30 days trial
# Dell(TM) Wireless 355 Bluetooth Module
# Intel(R) 4965AGN Wireless-N Mini-Card
# Palmrest with Fingerprint Reader
# 90W AC Adapter
# Dell Backpack
# 9-cell Lithium Ion Primary Battery
# 1-year XPS Premier Service with 1-year Complete Cover
# 1 Year Priority PC User 24x7 Support (Round-The-Clock Technical Assistance)

costed me around Rs.49000 ..

the only downside that i have seen in the awesome notebook is that the screen is a samsung ...so it is a bit grainy
am hoping to replace it with an LG one....
apart from it....this is a wild'n'wicked machine...

cant wait to play crysis nd stuff on it...
any suggestion for the screen replacement guys...??..


----------



## tgpraveen (Apr 16, 2008)

@coolendra u r lucky as recently most probably just few days after u orddered ur lappy . dell india has increased prices on both xps 1330 and 1530 although the default config has been upgraded. it is very clear to see that overall the price they have increaded mostly due to the popularity that they have received on these xps models.

even some upgrades like 9 cell battery which was around 2000 back then has gone up to 8000 now.


----------



## CHETAN MAJITHIA (Apr 16, 2008)

coolendra said:


> Whoa...!!...
> 
> Finally got my *Dell XPS 1530*
> 
> ...


 

*When did you place the order*?.....*How much discount did you get*?


----------



## aytus (Apr 17, 2008)

coolendra said:


> Whoa...!!...
> 
> Finally got my *Dell XPS 1530*
> 
> ...





hi .. im curious how did u get that price. .. did u get that with a coupon or jst the barganing .. also did u bought it from india??


and ru sure the graphics ram is DDR3??
i called cc and they told me it was DDR2

please conform


----------



## aytus (Apr 18, 2008)

tgpraveen said:


> @coolendra u r lucky as recently most probably just few days after u orddered ur lappy . dell india has increased prices on both xps 1330 and 1530 although the default config has been upgraded. it is very clear to see that overall the price they have increaded mostly due to the popularity that they have received on these xps models.
> 
> even some upgrades like 9 cell battery which was around 2000 back then has gone up to 8000 now.



actually there was a fire in LG,s factory about 2-3 weeks ago which manufactured these battries for laptops .. accountion for approximatly 40percent of all battries .. so simple supply and demand game here.. source:techpowerup.com


----------



## jatt (Apr 18, 2008)

I have HP compaq presario V2000 with 256MB RAM i want to install windows vista on it.so i need to upgrade its RAM.please suggest here for upgardes.
thanks in advance.


----------



## coolendra (Apr 19, 2008)

tgpraveen said:


> @coolendra u r lucky as recently most probably just few days after u orddered ur lappy . dell india has increased prices on both xps 1330 and 1530 although the default config has been upgraded. it is very clear to see that overall the price they have increaded mostly due to the popularity that they have received on these xps models.
> 
> even some upgrades like 9 cell battery which was around 2000 back then has gone up to 8000 now.



ya i just checked that....indeed 9-cell costs a hell of a lot now....



CHETAN MAJITHIA said:


> *When did you place the order*?.....*How much discount did you get*?



i got the lappy through dell's EPP as my brother is working in Dell...[]..



aytus said:


> hi .. im curious how did u get that price. .. did u get that with a coupon or jst the barganing .. also did u bought it from india??
> 
> 
> and ru sure the graphics ram is DDR3??
> ...



the 8600GT in the XPS 1530 is indeed a DDR3...(thats wat the BIOS is showing....[]...)



aytus said:


> actually there was a fire in LG,s factory about 2-3 weeks ago which manufactured these battries for laptops .. accountion for approximatly 40percent of all battries .. so simple supply and demand game here.. source:techpowerup.com



Okz....that makes sense....dnt know bout the fire....

also mine's a freakin samsung screen...dint notice much grainyness in it though....but u could see it if a wallpaper has white backgroung....otherwise this beauty i a wicked one...cool to flaunt nd play...


----------



## shyamno (Apr 27, 2008)

Can anyone give me some info about laptops within 50k budget...?? Its urgent..plz help me out...


----------



## cyberpyrate (Apr 28, 2008)

i am thinking of going for xps m1530

i can either go for 4gb of ram(instead of 3 gb) or 160 gb high performance drive instead of 160 gb standard

which is the better option?

oh yeah oter specs : c2d 2.0 ghz 8600 m gt

machine will be used for gaming


----------



## gopz (Apr 28, 2008)

I assume you will run 32bit vista? So its better to go in for the faster hard drive instead of 4gb RAM. Because it will make a difference for gaming.


----------



## cyberpyrate (Apr 28, 2008)

default vista home premium


----------



## gopz (Apr 28, 2008)

cyberpyrate said:


> default vista home premium


Yeah, so that will be 32Bit. And it wont see more than ~3.2 GB RAM anyways, so its better off investing the money on a 7200RPM drive, instead of 4GB RAM.


----------



## tusharlad (Apr 28, 2008)

Hi ! coolendra ,
yours is a nice configuration at very lucrative price.
me and most others are not fortunate like you to have benifites of EPP etc.

You have really the steal.

I M also going to place order for XPS 1530  within a week.
Please post your review of the system. it will be very helpful strengthening my decision. My configuration is going as high as 66000


----------



## cyberpyrate (Apr 29, 2008)

gopz said:


> Yeah, so that will be 32Bit. And it wont see more than ~3.2 GB RAM anyways, so its better off investing the money on a 7200RPM drive, instead of 4GB RAM.



thanks man ill do that


----------



## roker89 (May 16, 2008)

shyamno said:


> Can anyone give me some info about laptops within 50k budget...?? Its urgent..plz help me out...


in 50k u can have a decent lappy ....... u can go for dell inspiron or xps(52-53k) and config as per ur needs
u can also try compaq


----------



## nikhildhanda (May 18, 2008)

Hey guys i want to buy XPS M1330 and with a high config which is turning out to be quite costly and the price listed on the site is 

Rs. 69,000 /- incl of taxes nd delivery

My question is that ; the taxes are raising the cost by almost 10-12 K..

1. Is ther some way of getting this waived and are bargains possible with dell through phone??...

2. Also if anyone has bought an XPS and have managed a discount..can you plz tell me the number to contact and the sales guy who sold it to you?(may be he/she will giv enuff discnts )

3. Is it true that if we dont really need it delivered within 15 days then we can get further discounts??

4. Also if we tell them that we do not need the reciept..will the taxes be waived??..

5. Do you think a 10 - 15 % discount is possible??

6. If any1 can Provide me some discounts plz do respond ???...

Thanks..

Nikhil


----------



## MetalheadGautham (May 18, 2008)

this is for a student:

can someone please give me a list of all sub 20k laptops in India, with specs and price ?(links welcome)


----------



## MetalheadGautham (May 19, 2008)

bump... anybody ?

can you please give me a list of all sub 20k laptops alon with links to specs page and price ?
I need it urgently.


----------



## Pathik (May 19, 2008)

Sub-20k EEE PC, HCL Mileap X, For 22k you can get a Acer 5315. 
Wait for a month or two and you ll get the MSI Wind in 21k.


----------



## gopz (May 19, 2008)

There was a Lenovo laptop on sale at SPAR supermarket in Bangalore for Rs.19,990. Celeron, 512MB RAM, 80GB HDD, DVDRW etc.

But the sale was just for 2 days, you might wanna check with them if they have any stocks left.


----------



## MetalheadGautham (May 19, 2008)

gopz said:


> There was a Lenovo laptop on sale at SPAR supermarket in Bangalore for Rs.19,990. Celeron, 512MB RAM, 80GB HDD, DVDRW etc.
> 
> But the sale was just for 2 days, you might wanna check with them if they have any stocks left.


talking about here back home, I remember an ad about a really good config laptop with 160 gb hdd, celeron D 420 or 540, dvd rw, etc for 17.5k on what I *think* was an NIIT advertisement.

I think I was on my way to somewhere near majestic, from near mekhri circle.

did anyone notice the same ?


----------



## cpyder (May 23, 2008)

Me too looking for a new lappy. Visited Dell website. There are so many processors listed  viz t5270, t5780 etc etc.. 

Can someone tell me or point me in right direction about these? I tried googling but that dint help much. Want to know so that I can make an informed decision and choose the right proccy w/o burning a hole in my pocket. 

Dell Vostro 1200, seems to be ok for me. Seems to be a good value for money too.


----------



## navrajyadav (May 23, 2008)

hi everyone, 

i recently buy compaq f739 au laptop, i install xp on it. please any one provide me link for its drivers for xp. there is no sound, no lan cardetc

please help me


----------



## aytus (May 24, 2008)

jatt said:


> I have HP compaq presario V2000 with 256MB RAM i want to install windows vista on it.so i need to upgrade its RAM.please suggest here for upgardes.
> thanks in advance.


go to youtube and im pretty much sure you will find some vids showcasing how to change ram in your lappy


nikhildhanda said:


> Hey guys i want to buy XPS M1330 and with a high config which is turning out to be quite costly and the price listed on the site is
> 
> Rs. 69,000 /- incl of taxes nd delivery
> 
> ...


i have heard people get discounts and freebies when striking a deal with dell.
though i am unsure of this but when i called dell for my xps order then they told me that the tax can be waived if you are ordering for home use only.. i dont know exactly what were they talking about though. some1 friend on notebookreview forums also had the same reply/ he told me its an option now.


gopz said:


> I assume you will run 32bit vista? So its better to go in for the faster hard drive instead of 4gb RAM. Because it will make a difference for gaming.


actually.. yes the 32 bit version cant use more then 3.2GB but are u sure that it would be the case as the some IRQ is allocated to system ram equal to video ram present in gfx card and that ram is also useless.. plus there is some debate on the performance gains of 7200 rpm drives.. ppl say that the gains are very small as density plays a more important role in these hard drives .. in simple words u wont expect high performance gains on 7200rpm drives compared to 5400 drives if the capicity is excedding 200 gb..


cpyder said:


> Me too looking for a new lappy. Visited Dell website. There are so many processors listed  viz t5270, t5780 etc etc..
> 
> Can someone tell me or point me in right direction about these? I tried googling but that dint help much. Want to know so that I can make an informed decision and choose the right proccy w/o burning a hole in my pocket.
> 
> Dell Vostro 1200, seems to be ok for me. Seems to be a good value for money too.



5xxx series is old now. they dont offer good performance 7250 is ok.. but these are based on 65nm dies ... the newer chipsets 8xxx and 9xxx are merom chipsets based on 45nm dies .. they consume lesser power .. and hav a bit higher cache.. i think 8300 is the sweet spot rit now.. go with it if u can.


----------



## ss_in (May 25, 2008)

Hey hi... does ny1 know when HP will release their 15.4" penryn based laptops with better graphics n all?? like the dv6800 notebooks they have outside india?


----------



## alexialexander (May 25, 2008)

Hola guys ! i am going to US on 28thMay and i will be staying there or 2 months . I am planning to buy a laptop there which is good for gaming and other puposes can you please suggest a good laptop to buy unde budget of Rs70000.Thanks!


----------



## tusharlad (May 25, 2008)

At last I got my lappy DELL XPS 1530 yesterday


----------



## coolendra (May 26, 2008)

alexialexander said:


> Hola guys ! i am going to US on 28thMay and i will be staying there or 2 months . I am planning to buy a laptop there which is good for gaming and other puposes can you please suggest a good laptop to buy unde budget of Rs70000.Thanks!



hey .. lookout for a revvedup xps1530 wth high specification....or maybe a m1703 if u can upp the budget a bit..



tusharlad said:


> At last I got my lappy DELL XPS 1530 yesterday



congrats dude....welcome to the club'de'XPS

wats the config u opted for ??..how much u paid for it nd wat all discounts (if applicable) did u get..??..

do share it wth us....

Cheers...!!..



nikhildhanda said:


> Hey guys i want to buy XPS M1330 and with a high config which is turning out to be quite costly and the price listed on the site is
> 
> Rs. 69,000 /- incl of taxes nd delivery
> 
> ...




hey....try and get hold of any one who works at Dell.....those guys get a hell a lot of discounts via the EPP...then all ur queries will be taken care of at one go..

my config costed 69,997.... i paid around 48-49k....so u can see the difference....


----------



## sude (May 30, 2008)

*Which is the best laptop within 30000k??*

i know there's a thread which asks to post all laptop queries...

but sorry i didnt post there intentionally, as i have great hurry and urgently get a laptop (within 10th of june 2008).

my specs are pretty simple..
a moderate processor,
160 or more spaced HDD.
1GB or more RAM
Bluetooth IF POSSIBLE.
graphics card NOT REQUIRED.

budget: rs.30000 /-

brands prefferd:
HP/Compaq
Dell
Acer.
or any other of ur choice..

plz help waiting fr replies...

-SUDE


----------



## aytus (May 30, 2008)

^^ dell inspiron 1525.. got everything u need.. price near to 32k.. check site www.dell.co.in for details.. pretty much made for u..


----------



## sonumittal (Jun 6, 2008)

which brand is better between sony and dell accordong to performance support and value for money........
my bedget is 40k
requirement
2ghz pro
2gb ram
160 hdd
15.4" tft

which brand is better between sony and dell accordong to performance support and value for money........
my bedget is 40k
requirement
2ghz pro
2gb ram
160 hdd
15.4" tft
suggest any particular model


----------



## Pathik (Jun 6, 2008)

Dell 1525 with a t7250 and 3gb ram.


----------



## sonumittal (Jun 7, 2008)

can we buy it from deals2buy.com ...
do they deliver it in india......
wats the use of dell coupons in nidia............


----------



## rahulmig (Jun 9, 2008)

*[FONT=&quot]Dell Inspiron 1420[/FONT]*[FONT=&quot][/FONT]
  [FONT=&quot]Intel Core 2 Duo 1.6 Ghz, 2GB RAM DDR2, 250GB Harddisk; Integrated Webcam 2.0 Mps[/FONT]
  [FONT=&quot]14.1" WXGA w/ truelife; Windows Vista Home Premium[/FONT]
  [FONT=&quot]Intel Media Accelarator X3100 Graphic Card dedicated[/FONT]
  [FONT=&quot]Internal 8X DVD+/- RW Combination Drive with dual layer write capabilities 
[/FONT]
[FONT=&quot]1 Year Warranty By Dell ; Color Black 
[/FONT]
Rs 42,000 /- With Carry Case 


For Bulk Deals( Min 10 Units)  PM me for Price

Interested People can PM me if willing to Buy.
Shipping All Over India Rs 700/- Extra
Mumbai Delivery Free !! 
[FONT=&quot] [/FONT]*[FONT=&quot][/FONT][FONT=&quot][/FONT]*[FONT=&quot][/FONT]


----------



## mayank.abhishek (Jun 11, 2008)

Hi,

I am looking for a laptop with the following configuration,

Processor: Intel Core2 duo >=1.5 Ghz
RAM: >=2 GB (shared OK)
HDD: >=160 GB
DVD R/W
Bluetooth/WiFi/LAN/Card Reader
Modem optional
Display: >=15.4 1280x768

Budget: <=Rs. 40000/-

As I am going to wipe the laptop and install ubuntu so I do not wish to pay for any OEM version of Windows pre installed.

I have found two laptops meeting the above needs, they are,
1. Acer Aspire 5920 Specs
2. Compaq Presario C773TU (KU771PA) Specs

Which one should I go for or are there any other suggestions? Please also consider the price factor.


----------



## Pathik (Jun 11, 2008)

^ Dell 1525. ftw!


----------



## gopz (Jun 11, 2008)

Go in for 

2. Compaq Presario C773TU (KU771PA) Specs

I am not sure if you can get a Dell laptop without any OS (Vostro maybe?) Check with the sales rep.


----------



## mayank.abhishek (Jun 11, 2008)

Pathik said:


> ^ Dell 1525. ftw!



Dell does not sell laptops without Windows in India, moreover price is out of my range.

Anyway, thanks for the quick reply.


----------



## sude (Jun 14, 2008)

*Re: Which is the best laptop within 30000k??*



sude is back said:


> i know there's a thread which asks to post all laptop queries...
> 
> but sorry i didnt post there intentionally, as i have great hurry and urgently get a laptop (within 10th of june 2008).
> 
> ...



this was my query some days back..
thanks everybody for ur support till now..

*now i have decided on to brands, ACER and COMPAQ... Acer Aspire 4520 and Compaq Presario F700 series and C772TU ...*
is anyone using this model/s. .. if so please reply..
YOUR COMMENTS WILL HELP ME MAKE A PROMPT DECISION..

any other model (according to u) which suits my budget (Rs.30000... lower would be favorable).

waiting

-sude


----------



## sysfilez (Jun 19, 2008)

Pls suggest a laptop within 40,000/- all inclusive. 
It sud have a integrated webcam and Wi Fi. 

I am in a hurry to buy.


----------



## Cyclone (Jun 19, 2008)

Compaq V3749AU - X2 Turion TL-60 2.0 ghz, 2GB Ram, Nvidia 7150 graphics (~700MB total), wireless, bluetooth, wifi, web-cam, 14.1" screen, etcetra, etcetra. 35k. Bought it last evening. Very neat.


----------



## sysfilez (Jun 19, 2008)

^^ thanks.
will go thru the details on the net and finalize. 
did u buy it from kol? if yes which shop?


----------



## Cyclone (Jun 21, 2008)

Nope, vizag. Really good laptop, and don't listen to anything your dealer tells you about it being not popular or whatever (they probably get a bigger quota when they sell c2ds, i dunno), this laptop is good. Vista works fine, and I've just installed gutsy too. Some guy called Yash's posted a review on his blog, just google Yash V3749AU and you'll get it....


----------



## kaustav_geek (Jun 23, 2008)

How are acer laptops in terms of build quality . How do they fare after few months of purchase ?
I'm planning to get the HP dv2762TX . Any ideas regarding the prices in the sub-urbs ?


----------



## marvindrao (Jun 23, 2008)

M lookin for a laptop wid d following specs:-
Hard Drive Speed/Capacity 320GB SATA 5400RPM
Optical Drive 8X Super Multi LightScribe DL DVD+/-R/RW
Processor Speed 2.0GHz
Processor Type Intel Core 2 Duo T5750
RAM 4GB DDR2
Screen Size 15.4"
Web Cam in built.


Also should include 2 years global warranty..

Also one more doubt...
i hv a hp laptop wid preloaded vista....
i want to migrate over to xp....
bt hvin difficulties 2 gt xp drivers for my nvidia display adaptr...
on nvidia's forum i read ders no such official xp driver....
so ne of u guys out der, can u help me find official or  unofficial xp driver for d same...
thanx in advanvce....


----------



## gopz (Jun 23, 2008)

marvindrao said:


> M lookin for a laptop wid d following specs:-
> Hard Drive Speed/Capacity 320GB SATA 5400RPM
> Optical Drive 8X Super Multi LightScribe DL DVD+/-R/RW
> Processor Speed 2.0GHz
> ...


 

You are asking for Dell XPS m1530 

For your HP laptop, download drivers from here:

www.laptopvideo2go.com


----------



## arijitraja (Jun 25, 2008)

Planning to buy a laptop within 35k .. searched and found this one nice..
HP-Pavilion dv6705AU  
Price: Rs 36,000  (this will get lesser) .. any better price for this ?? (Am from Delhi)
Processor : Turion 64x2 TL60 
It has everything.. like whats needed 2GB RAM, 160 SATA HDD etc..etc..
Just thinking about the Turion Processor. Anyone any experience on this ? or should i get a Intel Core 2 Duo model ?

Apart from this i liked the following models.
HP Pavillion 2601 TU
Acer-Aspire 5920N
Dell - Vostro 1400

Please suggest a good buy around 30 - 35 k..


----------



## rhitwick (Jun 25, 2008)

Hi Guys,
My friend has HP DV6226TX. He has Vista installed it and wants to install XP. He is anxious about the drivers. Does he need to install diff. driver to run XP? How to get the drivers? Please help...........
Thanx


----------



## choicefreedom2000 (Jun 26, 2008)

this is a great thread and very helpful 
though i m confusing about the different processor and its frequencies (speed) with different model like - Dell 1525 with a t7250 - but not which are other processors available in t7250 range and which are better ones compare to one another.
i m inclined with the graphics also so also want to know about the graphics card their 
can anyone post here  the latest processor  from every brand with its speed and the model it comes with 

can anybody say which is the best from this?
*www.cpu-world.com/sspec/Core 2 Duo.html

i want to buy laptop and budget is 30000 but i want the latest processor and latest graphics card in it and also the best RAM. so it can be compatible with all the softwares coming next

newbie (in hardware world) here...


----------



## ssk_the_gr8 (Jun 29, 2008)

arijitraja said:


> Planning to buy a laptop within 35k .. searched and found this one nice..
> HP-Pavilion dv6705AU
> Price: Rs 36,000  (this will get lesser) .. any better price for this ?? (Am from Delhi)
> Processor : Turion 64x2 TL60
> ...



have good experience with turions ... they do just fine.. just go & buy it.. u are getting a good deal ....
im also looking to buy something in same category but a little costlier 35k-45k & i am considering this model

Guys plz suggest some models for a budget of 35k-45k.. preferably HP.. may consider other brands
considering .  HP-Pavilion dv6705AU cpu: turion x2 tl-60 , 2 gb ram, 160gb hdd.

what i want is

cpu- Core2duo or turion x2 or turion x2 ultra(id prefer to go with AMD)
ram- 2 gb
hdd- 160 gb

no fancy stuff like fingerprint etc. required nor a camera required

Plz suggest some models.


----------



## kunaltech (Jul 1, 2008)

Hello Friends

one of my friends want to buy an LAPTOP and his budget is 30-35k.

his requirements are basic i.e for study and music

kindly suggest me the best Laptop and also the configuration.

looking forward to hear from you all ASAP.

Thanks in Advance
Kunal


----------



## ssk_the_gr8 (Jul 1, 2008)

this thread seems to be dead.. nobody replies for 3 days ??


----------



## gary4gar (Jul 1, 2008)

My friend is buying a used lappy, please tell what should be the correct price for this machine.

Sony VAIO VGN-FE855E/H laptop
15.4" screen
Intel Core 2 Duo Processor T5500
1 GB RAM
120 GB Hard Drive
DVD¿RW Drive
Vista Premium
Three USB 2.0, one FireWire, ExpressCard/34 slot, memory card reader (SD, XD, Memory Stick)
Tri-mode Wi-Fi LAN (802.11a/b/g), 10/100 Ethernet, Intel GMA 950 video card with up to 224 MB shared memory


Amazon.com: Sony VAIO VGN-FE855E/H 15.4" Laptop (Intel Core 2 Duo Processor T5500, 1 GB RAM, 120 GB Hard Drive, DVD¿RW Drive, Vista Premium): Computers & PC Hardware

*condition: 1 month old
seller is asking Rs.36,000/-*

Please tell me, what would be the fair price of this machine

Thanks


----------



## gopz (Jul 2, 2008)

gary4gar said:


> My friend is buying a used lappy, please tell what should be the correct price for this machine.
> 
> Sony VAIO VGN-FE855E/H laptop
> 15.4" screen
> ...


 
if it is just one month old, reduce the depreciation of 20-25% of the purchase/current price of the laptop. 

But...he can also consider a brand new Acer 4720 or HP pavilion machine with similar or better config for the same price (or lesser)


----------



## gary4gar (Jul 2, 2008)

Thanks, he has decided against it.

buying a new machine is a better choice


----------



## prabhatmohit (Jul 2, 2008)

How are Dell laptops as compared in HP n Acer and what about service and support?


----------



## gary4gar (Jul 2, 2008)

Dell are good VFM machines.
Support is done on Phone & service at your house.
now dell has also opened its retail stores


----------



## prabhatmohit (Jul 2, 2008)

Ok then what abt HP n Acer?


----------



## choicefreedom2000 (Jul 2, 2008)

is there any laptop that support additional display like mouse and keyboard 
i know we can use UDB mouse and keyboard for faster usage but i want a big lCD screen attached to laptop for larger view
is there any?


----------



## kunaltech (Jul 2, 2008)

ITS URGENT

Hello Friends

one of my friends want to buy an LAPTOP and his budget is 30-35k.

his requirements are basic i.e for study and music

kindly suggest me the best Laptop and also the configuration.

looking forward to hear from you all ASAP.

Thanks in Advance
Kunal


----------



## gopz (Jul 2, 2008)

@kunaltech:

You can ask your friend to buy Acer 4720 which comes with Core 2 Duo, 2GB RAM, 250GB HDD, nVIDIA graphics etc. Might have to stretch the budget a bit (maybe by 2k)


----------



## Pathik (Jul 2, 2008)

Or check out the Compaq v37xx series


----------



## Shikhar (Jul 3, 2008)

*Suggest a laptop for less than Rs. 35000*

Hi. Since I am joining IIT Roorkee Computer Science this year. I need a laptop with the following specs.

RAM > 1GB
HD >=160GB (7200rpm preferable) (or else 80GB)
Graphic card - supporting DirectX 9 features and with 256MB RAM (min)
Integrated Wifi
Bluetooth / Infrared
LAN ethernet port
USB port
Card reader
DVD writer
processor-best possible under the price constraint.
OS - Linux/DOS (to save cost)
if possible -slightly sturdy as I will be using it for gaming too.

I wish to know about AMD 64x2. What are the good processors available for laptops???
Is buyig a 64bit based processor any good as of now or nexr 4 years???
Sorry if I sound stupid , I have become  'outdated' with regards to computers during the 2 yrs of JEE prepn 

Thanks in advance.


----------



## sude (Jul 3, 2008)

@kunaltech and 
@shikhar

u all can go for COMPAQ models (i suggest an entry model C783TU)
specs are:
RAM 512mb
HD 120GB 
NO Graphic card Integrated
Integrated Wifi
NO Bluetooth / Infrared
LAN ethernet port
3 USB port
Card reader
DVD writer
processor T2370 DualCore Intel (1.73).
OS - FREEDOS (to save cost)

and its sturdy too..
Cost 28000 (@bangalore)
after upgrade to 1gb more RAM it costed me 28600

u cn go 4it/.

-SUDE

@shikhar u can consider dell lapps .. they r good and economical..

-SUDE


----------



## kunaltech (Jul 4, 2008)

Thanks a lot friends for giving suggestion.

i will inform my friend regarding this


----------



## nikhildhanda (Jul 4, 2008)

*Dell XPS M1330 ORDERED BABYYYYY *

Hey guys,

jus ordered my new lappy, its a Dell XPS M1330...

the specs are as follows :

Intel C2D 9300 ie 2.5 ghz 

Win Vista home (didn have a choice else would hav not ordered dis)

Midnight Blue Slim & Light WLED Display (imp part is da white led display unit)

2gb dual channel ddr2 (will buy another 2gb from outside whch turns out cheaper)

160 gb 7200 RPM 

internal 8x dvd dual layer recorder

Nvidia 8400M GS 128mb gddr3 

Intel 4965AGN nw card

Dell Bluetooth 

etc etc etc

This unit cost me Rs 55k..

Man now im jus waitin ....nd waitin.....expected date of arrival is in a weeks tym 

man its a torture to wait 4 ur comp isn it?!


----------



## gopz (Jul 4, 2008)

*Re: Dell XPS M1330 ORDERED BABYYYYY *



nikhildhanda said:


> Hey guys,
> 
> jus ordered my new lappy, its a Dell XPS M1330...
> 
> ...



Its an awesome machine, check my thread too...I guess you bought it through EPP, someone told me that EPP has been stopped two days ago, is that true?


----------



## IronManForever (Jul 5, 2008)

*Tablet PC with Touchscreen... Which one?*

I first thought of HCL Mileap MV02 earlier as it was sexy, small, n cheap. but I could not expect much productivity out of it...

So now I am thinking to go for Hp TX1301AU. yeah that 12.1 inch from HP which is a tablet with biometrics and AMD platform... My max budget is around the price of the Tx1301AU... 50000+ (max to 60 k)...
THough I have narrowed down on one model, if there are decent offerings form other manufacturers, I might go for it..


My prime requirements are...

Decent Proccy ...( For office work, Internet, Music & Movies)
2 GB RAM
Decent Graphics ...(for Aero support and odd gaming sessions comprising 2-3 yr old games)
80 GB HDD ...(160 gb would be sweet spot)

Expresscard slot (for quick upgrades like wireless N card  )

Bluetooth + Wifi ...(Infrared if available)
Webcam + Mic

Any kind of Biometrics would be a Plus...
And good warranty... 

Can you guys provide me a link for the products as well....


I couldn't locate HP Tx1301 In HP India's website... they are so poorly designed. 

Anyways thanks..


----------



## kumarmohit (Jul 5, 2008)

*Re: Tablet PC with Touchscreen... Which one?*

This one looks nice bt using its TS is a pain. It has an asshat touchsreen which would not respond until you actually punch in the damn thing!


----------



## IronManForever (Jul 5, 2008)

*Re: Tablet PC with Touchscreen... Which one?*

^^personal experiences???


----------



## Shikhar (Jul 6, 2008)

Hi
I would like to know whether AMD turion x2 has any heating issue???
Thanks in advance.


----------



## IronManForever (Jul 7, 2008)

Anybody who would like to answer my question? 

Offtopic: This is what I HATE when threads are merged into a sticky..... now one would give a daMn to answer the questions..... Separate thread though may increase clutter will lead to quicker replies..


----------



## Shikhar (Jul 7, 2008)

Mods- Just one suggestion - can we have a separate section on laptops like we have for QnA , Gamerz etc


----------



## ssk_the_gr8 (Jul 8, 2008)

Shikhar said:


> Mods- Just one suggestion - can we have a separate section on laptops like we have for QnA , Gamerz etc



totally agree



Shikhar said:


> Hi
> I would like to know whether AMD turion x2 has any heating issue???
> Thanks in advance.



no they dont have any heating issues

@ironmanforever
Hp TX1301AU .. the specs are gr8... i think u should go for it
& abt touvhscreen experience.. i dont have any so.. u better find some reviews..


----------



## IronManForever (Jul 8, 2008)

Shikhar said:


> Mods- Just one suggestion - can we have a separate section on laptops like we have for QnA , Gamerz etc



+1 Thats what even I would like. But it won't be allowed as they may feel it will increase the clutter. But i personally dont like the same thread for mobile phones and laptops. Just a view. 

@ssk_the_gr8

thanks.. But I'd like someone to comment ontouchscreen as well. Thats what I wanna buy it for.


----------



## Shikhar (Jul 8, 2008)

@ssk_the_gr8 Thanks.

I hope the mods consider creating a new section on laptops. Lets hope for the best guys.


----------



## piyush_begi (Jul 12, 2008)

*which laptop is best?*

hi guys!
i want to buy a laptop, my budget is 20000-30000, tell me which configuration is best for me.
thanks


----------



## gopz (Jul 12, 2008)

*Re: which laptop is best?*



piyush_begi said:


> hi guys!
> i want to buy a laptop, my budget is 20000-30000, tell me which configuration is best for me.
> thanks



If you dont have any preference towards Brand names...then I suggest Acer 4520, nothin can beat it at 26k!!!


----------



## Nimda (Jul 12, 2008)

Hi,

I'm planning to purchase a new notebook very soon. After a bit of research, I've decided to go for either a Vaio CR series notebook or a Dell Inspiron series. I plan to use Ubuntu on it mostly, so HP is out of question. And I will play games on it occasionally, so it'd be nice if the laptop had a graphics card.

I just wanted to know if there are any issues/hidden costs with the CR series or Inspiron.. and if you know of any better models, please let me know. My budget is 40-55k. Any help would be appreciated..

Thanx in advance.


----------



## ssk_the_gr8 (Jul 13, 2008)

IronManForever said:


> @ssk_the_gr8
> 
> thanks.. But I'd like someone to comment ontouchscreen as well. Thats what I wanna buy it for.



the touchscreen works fine... just found out... 
the only problem.. is that the standard battery is a 4-cell Li-on . it gives only 90-120 mins backup... so u better upgrade to a 6-cell Li-on
otherwise this tablet is a good buy..


----------



## gopz (Jul 13, 2008)

Nimda said:


> Hi,
> 
> I'm planning to purchase a new notebook very soon. After a bit of research, I've decided to go for either a Vaio CR series notebook or a Dell Inspiron series. I plan to use Ubuntu on it mostly, so HP is out of question. And I will play games on it occasionally, so it'd be nice if the laptop had a graphics card.
> 
> ...



Hi Nim(bu)da  

Take a look at Dell XPS, instead of Inspiron or VAIO CR. I am suggesting this because you want to play occassional games and also because your budget is upto 55k. You can even consider the Dell Studio but its just slightly cheaper than XPS and has a weaker graphics card.


----------



## Nimda (Jul 13, 2008)

Thanx for replying.. and for the new name 

Dell XPS seems to go above 55k after taxes (am gonna purchase it from Delhi). I checked out the Dell Studio as well and it seems like a good buy. But I wanna know how Dell's service is. I mean I know that Sony service centers are out there in every small town. But Dell.. I'm not so sure (I'm studying in a not-so-big town in Kerala). Besides, Vaio seems to have a Radeon card too (X2300). How good is it compared to the 3450 that Dell Studio has?


----------



## desiibond (Jul 14, 2008)

VGN-CR36G/B and other models in CR series with onboard ATI x2300 look good but one thing that's real bad in Sony laptops is the bloatware that comes with the laptop. 

ATI mobility Radeon X2300 is nothing but renamed X1350. It's a directX 9 card.

Better go with Dell XPS with 8600M GT.


----------



## Nimda (Jul 14, 2008)

Well the bloatware shouldn't be too much of a prob. since I plan to use Ubuntu. I checked out the performance figures for the X2300 vs 3450. Pretty huge difference. Vaio CR seems like a waste of money..

I heard bargaining is possible for Dell. Do the Sony guys reduce the price too? If I can get that CR for 50k, it'd be a steal. Also, how long would it take for a Dell lappy to get delivered from the time it's ordered? (Ordering from Delhi).

Thanx in advance.


----------



## desiibond (Jul 14, 2008)

^^ they say upto two weeks.

My friend got it inside 7 days. Some people in this forum reported delivery inside 2 days and for some it took 2 weeks.


----------



## k6153r (Jul 15, 2008)

It would be great if digit reviews all netbooks, once Dell's E is launched.


----------



## azaad_shri75 (Jul 15, 2008)

please suggest me decent notebook, my requirements are

c2d 2.4 gz  800fsb (or higher config)
3-4 gb ram 667 ( or higher speed)
200-300 gb hdd ( if higher speed less capacity will do)
256 mb dedicated gfx card
15.4" anti glare screen 1400x900 rsolution preferred
and other  common features as card readers,usb ports, wifi, ethernet ports etc.

with or without os as I am not interested in vista may use sled or next version of windows,

budget --40k

requirement by year end or next year first quarter.


----------



## Spiff (Jul 19, 2008)

my sis possess Dell Inspiron 630m lappy....

it has Y9943 battery ...nd on the battery its written that we can replace battery with Y9943 or C9551...nw i cant find where to order the battery...

the site mentioned on the battery to order battery *www.dell.com/notebookbatteries does not comprise of India in Choose ur region option...

please help...!


----------



## sumirjosan (Jul 19, 2008)

Hi,

I have a HP dv 2701tx laptop. Intel core2duo 1.66ghz.
I want to know can I upgrade my processor or motherboard?
If yes then where in India is it done?
Is it possible in Nehru Place, New Delhi?


----------



## gopz (Jul 19, 2008)

sumirjosan said:


> Hi,
> 
> I have a HP dv 2701tx laptop. Intel core2duo 1.66ghz.
> I want to know can I upgrade my processor or motherboard?
> ...



Its not an easy task to source the right motherboard and CPU. First of all, why would yo want to do this? There will be no noticeable performance difference. 

Better sell the laptop and buy a new one, if you are looking for a GPU upgrade. Otherwise, this laptop is good enough, do not try to upgrade the CPU and motherboard and invest a lot of money on it!!!


----------



## azaad_shri75 (Jul 20, 2008)

azaad_shri75 said:


> please suggest me decent notebook, my requirements are
> 
> c2d 2.4 gz  800fsb (or higher config)
> 3-4 gb ram 667 ( or higher speed)
> ...



no suggestions


----------



## gopz (Jul 20, 2008)

azaad_shri75 said:


> please suggest me decent notebook, my requirements are
> 
> c2d 2.4 gz  800fsb (or higher config)
> 3-4 gb ram 667 ( or higher speed)
> ...



You want all this under 40k? Tough, IMO..probably only Acer can satisfy your requirements...but they dont have a 1440x900 15.4" screen 

And you want it by year end or next year first quarter, dear friend, laptop (generally computer hardware) prices keep varying by each day, so I suggest you come back to this thread around a week before your purchase, and then we can help you.


----------



## Spiff (Jul 21, 2008)

gargtush said:


> my sis possess Dell Inspiron 630m lappy....
> 
> it has Y9943 battery ...nd on the battery its written that we can replace battery with Y9943 or C9551...nw i cant find where to order the battery...
> 
> ...



guys..pls help... need the battery coz of frequent power cuts in this torrid climate....


----------



## gopz (Jul 21, 2008)

gargtush said:


> guys..pls help... need the battery coz of frequent power cuts in this torrid climate....



Call Dell on 1-800-425-4026 and ask them to transfer you to Bindu J (Spares dept)

She will help you place the order for the battery.

Alternatively, you can email bindu_j@dell.com

If they dont have stock, try ebay.com or your local computer market for a non-genuine one.


----------



## Spiff (Jul 21, 2008)

gopz said:


> Call Dell on 1-800-425-4026 and ask them to transfer you to Bindu J (Spares dept)
> 
> She will help you place the order for the battery.
> 
> ...



Thanks a ton.....
 i  knew calling call center can solve the issue...bt the day i posted was sat .....

n costomer care operates only MON to FRI... 9 to 6..

definitely call today..n place the order..


----------



## joey_182 (Aug 4, 2008)

HI,
i have a query for my dell inspiron
i m using this for years but nw  HDD is giving me problems and it is almosT gone.
rather going for jusT new HDD i want to buy new one. but dont know what shd i do with thiS one.i can go for dell new series but i want to asK that does dell provide any exchange for old laptop's or something like this..i didnt found any but if does then plz tell me how ?


----------



## gopz (Aug 4, 2008)

joey_182 said:


> HI,
> i have a query for my dell inspiron
> i m using this for years but nw  HDD is giving me problems and it is almosT gone.
> rather going for jusT new HDD i want to buy new one. but dont know what shd i do with thiS one.i can go for dell new series but i want to asK that does dell provide any exchange for old laptop's or something like this..i didnt found any but if does then plz tell me how ?



Well Dell does not provide any exchange offers as far as I know. But you can go to the retailers who sell Dell, they will exchange it, but be aware that they will pay you peanuts.

I suggest that you can post the specs here in the bazaar section, maybe someone will buy it for a reasonable price.


----------



## MetalheadGautham (Aug 5, 2008)

I have a small doubt:

In Dell laptops in India, is it possible to refuse to buy windows vista premium with it ? I heard of several instances where people recorded footage of the process of purging the windows install and returning the install disc and asking for a refund. Also, whats the cost of Windows Vista Premium OEM which Dell would return ? I heard they sometimes return only peanuts back to us.


----------



## Spiff (Aug 8, 2008)

I have been playing around with the Dell Inspiron 630m of my sis..

I installed the Ubuntu 8.04 LTS bundled with Digit and made it to dual boot with Windows XP Home Edition. 

But, the problem now i encountered is the lappy does not boot in one attempt.
i.e, after the Dell logo comes, the screen remains blank and, only a single cursor keeps blinking. Waiting doesn't yield a result. 

Then I need to forcibly shut down the lappy with power button. And the next time it works properly. 

Although I encountered the same problem before installing Ubuntu but now it has become a regular problem.


----------



## zeekftw (Aug 8, 2008)

heylo
i bought this hp dv6000 series
it has windows XP homepre 2 gb ram AMD 64Turion and NVIDIA 7150 gs
i turned off vsync and all other possible option ran cs and it ws working perfectly on 100fps on 640 reso
frm nxt day m gettin 65 66 fps max on 640 in cs 
wat could be the prob plz help


----------



## ankushkool (Aug 9, 2008)

i wanted a laptop 4 home use and casual gaming for under 50k, i saw vostro 1710 with 2gb ram, c2d 2.0, 160 gb hdd 7200 rpm and 256mb 8600M gs for 49k.
but the only problem is that it does not have a option of glossy screen, only anti glare screen. will it be good for movies and games???


----------



## ankushkool (Aug 10, 2008)

no post in 24 hrs :O 
whts going on???


----------



## abhagat2 (Aug 14, 2008)

Thanks for managing such a great thread....I was quite helpful for me to decide right hardware for my Lappy...

Today I have ordered Dell Inspiron 1420 with following configuration:

-Intel(R) Core(TM)2 Duo Processor T5750 2.0 GHz, 2MB Cache, 667 MHz FSB
-Genuine Windows Vista(R) Business 32 bit SP1 Edit (English)
-14.1” Widescreen WXGA (1280x800) Display with True Life(TM)
-Jet Black Color with Matte Finish and Integrated 2MP Webcam
-3GB (1 X 2 GB + 1 X 1 GB) 667MHz Dual Channel DDR 2 SDRAM
-250GB SATA Hard Drive 
-Internal 8X DVD+/-RW Combination Drive with dual 1layer write capabilities
-NVIDIA(R) GeForce(TM) 8400M GS with 128MB GDDR3 d
-Dell(TM) Wireless 1395 802.11g 54Mbps Wireless Mini Card
-Integrated Stereo Sound
-Dell(TM) Wireless 355 Bluetooth Module
-6-cell 56Whr Lithium Ion Primary Battery
-Dell Small Nylon Case 
-90W AC Adapter
-8-in-1 media card reader

I will be paying Rs. 46571 /- for this.......

How do you think this deal is?

There is one more query from my side here, I stay at Navi Mumbai and unlike mumbai we face a lot of voltage fluctuations here(I had UPS before but it burned 4 months back). Thats what the reason my desktop PC gone waste recently.....
Now will my Laptop is gonna suffer the same fate......or AC adapter will protect my Lappy or does it absolutely mandatory for me to get a UPS for my Lappy too....


----------



## azaad_shri75 (Aug 14, 2008)

get a volatage regulator and spike buster that would be sufficient.


----------



## ksrao_74 (Aug 15, 2008)

*Brands Interested in:*
Dell, HP, Lenovo, Sony

*Requirements:*
Shud cost less than *Rs.90,000*
Good Battery Life(at least 3-4 hrs)
Good Wireless Connectivity
At least 2 GB RAM
At least 100GB HDD
Weight shud be below 2.5 Kgs
Display 14" Widescreen

As of now I have two models in mind.
1.Thinkpad T61 - 14" Widescreen
2.HP Compaq 6910p - 14.1"

 Main purpose is basic computing( MS Office), surfing internet and watching movies( which is why Im looking at widescreen display). Guys your thots on the above two models and your suggestions!!!!!


----------



## desiibond (Aug 15, 2008)

Dude. T61 is really really big headache. There are copule of T61 owners in my company and all them are reporting various issues like display issues and network issues.

Since you have a budget upto 90k, go for Sony or Dell. They are light and are sexy and feature rich. If you are a gamer, get Dell XPS 1530.

I would pick this one: *www.sony.co.in/product/vgn-sr13gn

Core™2 Duo Processor P8400 (2.26 GHz) with 1066MHz FSB
2Gb DDR2 RAM
HD3470 onboard (directX 10 card)
250Gb HDD
13.3 (33.8 cm) wide (WXGA: 1280 x 800) TFT colour LED display (Clear Bright LCD: White LED)
cardreader, wifi, bluetooth, inbuilt 1280x1024 resolution camera

Less than 2kg weight
windows Vista Business SP1 preinstalled
optional Windows XP disc included.
Price : 75k.


option 2:

Dell XPS M1530

Intel(R) Core(TM)2 Duo Processor T9300 2.5GHz 800MHz FSB
Genuine Windows Vista(R) Home Premium 32 bit SP1 Edition (English)
15.4" Widescreen WXGA+ (1440x900) TFT Display with TrueLife(TM)
4GB ( 2 X 2048MB ) 667MHz Dual Channel DDR2 SDRAM
320GB SATA Hard Drive
256MB NVIDIA(R) GeForce(R) 8600M GT
Integrated Sound Blaster Audigy ADVANCED HD Audio Software
TV Tuner Card (ExpressCard)
wifi, bluetooth
1 ExpressCard Slot
Dell(TM) Travel Remote Control
Price : 78k including tax.
weight will be around 3kg and not more than that but is an extremely powerful laptop.


----------



## dreamcatcher (Aug 15, 2008)

desiibond said:


> Dell Inspiron M1530
> 
> Intel(R) Core(TM)2 Duo Processor T9300 2.5GHz 800MHz FSB
> Genuine Windows Vista(R) Home Premium 32 bit SP1 Edition (English)
> ...



Its DELL IXUS 1530 mate


----------



## ksrao_74 (Aug 15, 2008)

desiibond said:


> Dude. T61 is really really big headache. There are copule of T61 owners in my company and all them are reporting various issues like display issues and network issues.
> 
> Since you have a budget upto 90k, go for Sony or Dell. They are light and are sexy and feature rich. If you are a gamer, get Dell XPS 1530.
> 
> ...



thx dude sony looks good but dell has got more options.....but sony is damn lite and donno abt dell....anyways think im gonna go for sony

thx duke..appreciated


----------



## streakrider007 (Aug 15, 2008)

My laptop won't shutdown!!! woe is me....when i give shutdown command it just wont shutdown and i will have to use the turn off switch please help me..!!!


----------



## desiibond (Aug 15, 2008)

dreamcatcher said:


> Its DELL IXUS 1530 mate



Actually it's Dell XPS. My mistake.

btw, IXUS is Canon's digicam brand name.


----------



## R2K (Aug 18, 2008)

^^

emi will be a waste of money............save enough and then go shopin......for the lappy


----------



## Ei8t (Aug 19, 2008)

How to Check if a Graphic Card is DDR2 or DDR3 in a laptop(9600 GT)???????????


----------



## azbokikr (Aug 26, 2008)

*Confused*

Hey guys, 
I was looking to pick up a Compaq laptop in the range 30-35k. I have narrowed my choice down to two laptops: 

1. *Compaq V3749AU*- *AMD Turion 64 X2 TL-60*, 2ghz 2x512kB cache, 1600Mhz FSB, 160gb HDD, 2gb RAM NVIDIA GeForce Go 7150M (shared upto 799MB) graphics card, 14.1" display. 

2. *Compaq CQ50-107AU*- *AMD Athlon 64 X2 QL-60*, 1.9ghz 2x512kB cache,1600Mhz FSB, 160gb HDD, 2gb RAM, NVIDIA GeForce 8200M (shared upto 895MB) graphics card, 15.4" display. 

Between the Turion TL-60 and the Athlon QL-60, which processor is better (wrt performance and battery-life)? I have heard about the Athlon X2 TK series but have never come across the QL-60 processor. I tried looking it up, but did not find any reviews as such.

Also, is there any significant difference between the two graphics cards?

Thanks in advance.


----------



## IronManForever (Aug 27, 2008)

*Re: Confused*



azbokikr said:


> Hey guys,
> I was looking to pick up a Compaq laptop in the range 30-35k. I have narrowed my choice down to two laptops:
> 
> 1. *Compaq V3749AU*- *AMD Turion 64 X2 TL-60*, 2ghz 2x512kB cache, 1600Mhz FSB, 160gb HDD, 2gb RAM NVIDIA GeForce Go 7150M (shared upto 799MB) graphics card, 14.1" display.
> ...



The 2nd Laptop looks pretty nice to me as far as the specifications go.

The 1st laptop ought to be better battery wise but the 2nd one seems better in performance aspect. T

he graphics card on the 2nd laptop is much better for gaming as well as HD videos. 

PS: What is the price of the 2nd laptop? Specs are pretty good if it comes @ around 30 thousand...


----------



## azbokikr (Aug 27, 2008)

*Re: Confused*

@IronManForever:
The CQ50 107AU costs ~35k. 

The V3749AU is apparently discontinued, therefore its out of the question. However, I am still skeptical about going in for the Athlon X2 as i heard that the turion X2s is much much better in terms of performance(?).

I read here that the QL 60 was released on June 2008. So is it an improvement over the Turion X2 TL series?

EDIT: I also had a look at *Lenovo G410 2049 44Q* laptop- Intel Core2Duo T5450, 1.6GHz processor, 1GB RAM, 120GB HDD, Intel Graphics Media Accelerator 950, 14.1" display, Bluetooth integrated. The price is roughly the same @ ~35k. Is it worth considering?


----------



## premshunyo (Aug 29, 2008)

*which is the best laptop available in the market for a 25000-35000 pls reply because its urgent for me*


----------



## Dr.tweaker (Aug 30, 2008)

i am also looking for a decent laptop from acer/compaq within a price budget of 28000/- to 30000/-.i want a solution from amd processors as they seem to come with better integrated graphics.I narrowed down on acer aspire 4520 but it has amd 1.7ghz proccy with 2*256kb l2 cache.will it be a problem in ocassionally playing games?does 4520 has a turionX2 or Athlon X2 proccy?is there any soln with amd turionX2 within this budget?please do not suggest pentium dual cores.also is there a c2duo in this budget/


----------



## batsD1 (Aug 30, 2008)

*ASUS Eee PC vs MSI Wind 100U*

People, I'm looking to buy an ultraportable and can't decide between the ASUS Eee PC 1000H and the MSI wind. Need help making up my mind. Read the reviews but looking for actual user experience in India especially the after sales service.


----------



## cooldudie3 (Aug 31, 2008)

Lenovo makes great ultraportables like the X series Thinkpad. I like the Lenovo ideapad U130. Good design and ultraportable with power.


----------



## Sourabh (Aug 31, 2008)

*Re: ASUS Eee PC vs MSI Wind 100U*



batsD1 said:


> People, I'm looking to buy an ultraportable and can't decide between the ASUS Eee PC 1000H and the MSI wind. Need help making up my mind. Read the reviews but looking for actual user experience in India especially the after sales service.



1000H is slightly expensive over the WIND but it's worth it. If you don't mind the fact that it has a regular hard drive (in a netbook), then go for the 1000H. Should set you back by 25-26k in India. Regarding after sales service, ASUS does have service centers in most major cities so just check at your end. Should be fine as long as there's a service center in your city. As a bonus, the 1000H model has 802.11n WiFi, Bluetooth and has a more sturdy build. I really hate the fact that they've just launched Windows XP Eee PCs in India. Nothing against Windows XP but just that it turns out to be slightly expensive.


----------



## gurujee (Aug 31, 2008)

*Re: ASUS Eee PC vs MSI Wind 100U*



batsD1 said:


> People, I'm looking to buy an ultraportable and can't decide between the ASUS Eee PC 1000H and the MSI wind. Need help making up my mind. Read the reviews but looking for actual user experience in India especially the after sales service.


how about the NEW acer aspire one 18klinux/21kWXp


----------



## batsD1 (Aug 31, 2008)

*Re: ASUS Eee PC vs MSI Wind 100U*



gurujee said:


> how about the NEW acer aspire one 18klinux/21kWXp



Thanks people. I would prefer a windows machine as I'm more comfy with it. Nothing against Linux coz its ok as long as you using the regular built in apps. For customising you have to do a lot of messing around and that is something I neither have the time for nor the inclination.


----------



## raina_rocks (Sep 8, 2008)

hey ppl i need a laptop... 
folln r d specifications...
c2d
2gb ram
250gb hdd
dvd rw
n other normal things....
graphics card is optional....
can u ppl plz help.... wat will b d budget fr all this... 
n wat brand shud i prefer???


----------



## azaad_shri75 (Sep 8, 2008)

go for dell.


----------



## raina_rocks (Sep 9, 2008)

azaad_shri75 said:


> go for dell.



can u plz xpand on this .......
gimme sm good config b/w 35-40k.......
vostro or inspiron.......
r thr sm things which i cn avoid n save money like OS n all.....


----------



## IronManForever (Sep 9, 2008)

^^ Try Dell 1525 with integrated GMA X3100. Great VFM. Plus its a Dell.


----------



## azaad_shri75 (Sep 10, 2008)

raina_rocks said:


> can u plz xpand on this .......
> gimme sm good config b/w 35-40k.......
> vostro or inspiron.......
> r thr sm things which i cn avoid n save money like OS n all.....



go for inspiron 1525 or if you can increase your budget another 5k you can get studio model, go to dell site and configure to suite your need and budget.


----------



## raina_rocks (Sep 10, 2008)

no i cant increase my budget further...... my limit is arnd 39k......
im quite impressed by dell vostro 1510.....
c2d..... 2gb ram.... 160 gb hdd..... 256mb graphics card.... dvd wr..... 15.7" monitor.... n sm other stuff,.....
in 39k...... wat do u ppl say???



azaad_shri75 said:


> go for inspiron 1525 or if you can increase your budget another 5k you can get studio model, go to dell site and configure to suite your need and budget.


im goin 2 order d laptop frm india..... so will inspiron 1525 b avail in india???


----------



## IronManForever (Sep 10, 2008)

^^ of course. 

Guys; Help me with this please. 
At what price is Asus EEE PC 1000H retailing? Also please tell me the price of Asus EEE PC 900 HD ?

IronMan.



			
				Sourabh said:
			
		

> Should set you back by 25-26k in India.


Okay, got it for 1000H. But for 900HD? 
Also can we buy it *without Windows XP*?


----------



## azaad_shri75 (Sep 10, 2008)

I think linux ones are also there


----------



## pskunk (Sep 15, 2008)

I am planning to buy a laptop for around 40k and I know  I will get the best advice out here! So please suggest me a laptop within 40k other than dell 1525 (frankly, the design, finishing sucks!). BTW how are sony vaio's?


----------



## JessMyz (Sep 18, 2008)

*Re: ASUS Eee PC vs MSI Wind 100U*



batsD1 said:


> People, I'm looking to buy an ultraportable and can't decide between the ASUS Eee PC 1000H and the MSI wind. Need help making up my mind. Read the reviews but looking for actual user experience in India especially the after sales service.


 
Have you considered Voodoo's Envy 133? Definetley fits he ultraportable bill at .7 inchs thin and just a little bit over 3 lbs.

Can't offer first hand advice - sorry, but user reviews have been very good.

In fact, here's a video of some lucky sucker unboxing his for the first time:

*www.thenextbench.com/hpg/blog/article?message.uid=13862


----------



## ajit456 (Sep 21, 2008)

I am planning to buy dell vostro 1710 (Rs 51,615) mainly for gaming. I want it to play also new games atleast at low settings effectively . I need the suggestion of you guys whether to go for this laptop r not.

Specs are
*
:: Processor*
Intel Core 2 Duo T5870 2.0 GHz, 2mb l2 Cache, 667 Mhz
 
*:: Mainboard*
Intel GM965

*:: Memory*
3gb RAM GDDR2 

*:: Graphics adapter*
 NVIDIA GeForce 8600M GS - 256  MB, Core: 600 MHz, Memory: 702 MHz, 

*:: Display*
17.1, 1440x900 WXGA+ pixel

*:: Harddisk*
250gb

*:: Connections*
1 Express Card 54mm, 6 USB, 1 Firewire, 1 VGA, 1 Kensington Lock, Audio Connections: 2 (Headphones and Microphone), Card Reader: SD/MMC MS Pro

*:: Networking*
Realtek RTL8168/8111 Gigabit-LAN , Wireless WiFi Link 4965AGN Intel, optional Bluetooth

*:: Optical drive*
8X slot load double layer DVD+/-RW DVW28SLC 

*:: Size*
height x width x depth (in mm): 40.5 x 393 x 268

*:: Weight
*3.26 kg

*:: Battery*
56 Wh  Lithium-Ion, 11.1 V, 5045 mAh

*:: Operating System*
Microsoft Windows Vista Home Premium 32 Bit

carry case provided with it...and above all not CVD, Tax, etc.....all other laptops with this same config comes to 58k-61k after adding CVD and taxes as applicable......

*Sources:*
www.dell.co.in
*www.notebookcheck.net/Review-...k.11052.0.html
*
*No other dell laptop givin this GPU in this cost range*

I hrd that this config can also play crysis in low settings. But also i hrd there are some heating problems related with this card and dell has given only temporary solution for that.So i wanna hear suggestions from u guys?..Also if theres some other brand with better config in the same cost range, i welcome ur suggestions....will b waiting for ur reply ....this offer is goin to b over bi next mnth starting ..so i have to decide b4 dat..so do reply asap.....


----------



## desiibond (Sep 21, 2008)

^^ Crysis is not meant to be played in low settings. moreover, 8600M GT is not a great GPU to pick as it has heat and life issues. 

Go for a laptop with 9600M GT or 9500M GT.


----------



## ajit456 (Sep 21, 2008)

@ desiibond
See no other laptops/ High-end GPUs are within my range....(Rs 48K -52K inclusive of all shits lyk tax,CVD,etc.)...only xps 1330 is der which can play these games as far as i heard but i need atleast atleast 15" widescreen screen....Crysis running on low settings is enuf for me.......Yeah i  know about that heat issues, but i thought since i wont b playing games continuously for more than 2 hrs, it wont be a prob....IF am wrong plz correct me.....Can anyone plz suggest some other laptops within these range and config as i expect?


----------



## ring_wraith (Sep 25, 2008)

Quick question, which is the best laptop that can be had for under 30k?


----------



## Ankur Mittal (Oct 1, 2008)

Guys I am looking for a laptop in the range of around 80K

Here are the some of the things I do prefer it should have-

screen bigger then 15 inch
A good graphics card
Processor should be Intel Core 2 Duo T 9K series or above(quad core should be great) with 6 MB L2 or L3 catche or higher
Blue Ray disc compatible
A battery life of more then 3 hours 
and ofcourse it should have some good looks
Preferably Sony,HP or Dell

I could even get it from Singapore,US too so if anyone could suggest a model not available in India then also it would be fine


----------



## ajit456 (Oct 1, 2008)

*URGENT!!! PLZ HELP...(sorry for such a long post)*

*I'll be happy if this models can play CRYSIS atleast at low settings , obviously in DX9 mode. Thatz enuf for me!!! ....These are the models i have chosen with money as main constraint...*

*Pavilion DV6910TX Laptop with 3 GB **(New model) (COST- ARND RS.51000)*
*Processor:* Centrino - Intel Core 2 Duo Processor T5750 (2.00 GHz),(Intel 965PM Express Chipset / 2MB L2 Cache / 667 Mhz FSB)
*Oprating system: *Windows Vista Home Premium *Memory: *3 GB PC2-5300 DDR2 (667 MHz)*Hard Disk:* 320 GB SATA @ 5400 RPM)*Optical : *Super Multi Drive DVD +RW/ +R Writer Light Scribe*Graphics:* NVIDIA GeForce GS 8400M -256MB Dedicated 
*Display:* 15.4" WideScreen (WXGA) with BrightView TechnologyFinger Print Reader, Remote Control, Bluetooth. Integrated Web Cam & Microphones, 5-in-1 Digital Media Reader, Integrated 802.11b/g Wireless LAN / Bluetooth, ExpressCard/54 Slot, S-Video TV Out / IEEE 1394a / 3 USB 2.0, IR Remote, 6 Cell Lithium Battery, Weight 2.60 kg.*Warranty: *One year warranty (option to extend three years)*Software: *HP QuickPlay, HP Mobile Express Card Remote Control HP Photosmart Premier, Norton Antivirus (60 days live update), MS Works 8.5, Acrobat Reader 8.0, Muvee Autoproducer, Cyberlink DVD Suite, HP Games

*DELL VOSTRO 1710 (COST - RS.52614)*
Processors Intel® CoreTM 2 Duo Processor T5850(2.0GHz, 2MB L2 Cache, 800MHz FSB)

*i.dell.com/images/global/products/superview/sv_clear_spacer.gif Operating SystemGenuine Windows Vista® Home Basic
*i.dell.com/images/global/products/superview/sv_clear_spacer.gif
Memory3GBDual Channel 667MHz DDR2 SDRAM5. 
*i.dell.com/images/global/products/superview/sv_clear_spacer.gif ChipsetWith discrete graphics: Intel® PM965 Express chipset

*i.dell.com/images/global/products/superview/sv_clear_spacer.gif GraphicsDiscrete Graphic Card: 256MB NVIDIA® GeForce® 8600M GS Graphics 

*i.dell.com/images/global/products/superview/sv_clear_spacer.gif LCD Display17" Wide Screen WXGA+ (1440 x 900 screen resolution) with anti-glare coating
*i.dell.com/images/global/products/superview/sv_clear_spacer.gif Audio and SpeakersTwo channel high definition audio codec; 
Hard Drives5400RPM: 250 GB
*i.dell.com/images/global/products/superview/sv_clear_spacer.gif
Optical DrivesFixed Internal 8x DVD / 24x CDRW Combo Slot Load Drive including Software
*i.dell.com/images/global/products/superview/sv_clear_spacer.gif Power6-cell 58WHr Li-Ion Battery
*i.dell.com/images/global/products/superview/sv_clear_spacer.gif Cameraintegrated 1.3 mega pixel webcam in LCD back with camera indicator and (1) digital microphone
*i.dell.com/images/global/products/superview/sv_clear_spacer.gif Wireless*Wi-Fi Options:*
Intel® Pro/Wireless 3945 802.11 a/g Mini Card Wireless

*Bluetooth Options:*
Dell Wireless 360 Bluetooth® Module (2.0 + Enhanced Data Rate)
*i.dell.com/images/global/products/superview/sv_clear_spacer.gif Ports, Slots, Chassis*Externally Accessible*
(6) USB 2.0 compliant 4-pin ports
15-pin VGA video connector
Integrated network connector 10/100/1000 LAN (RJ45)
AC adapter connector
Microphone in & Headphone jack
4-pin IEEE 1394 port
8-in-1 media memory card reader
54 mm ExpressCard slot
Optional External Modem via USB port
*i.dell.com/images/global/general/spacer.gif*Internal Card Slots*
1 Mini-Card

*Dimensions & Weight*
Width: 15.5" (393mm)
Height: 1.32" (33.6mm) front / 1.59" (40.5mm) back
Depth: 11.3" (286mm)
Weight: Starting weight at 7.07 lbs (3.21 kg)7

DIFFERENCES:
1)The main difference is GPU which is very important for 
gaming. DELL gives 8600m gs while HP gives 8400m gs. 

2) HP has service centers are everywhere in India whereas DELL doesn't have any?. I am not sure how reliable is DELL service without any physical existence.

3) HP ilaptops are in a offer period now and it comes with a 8.2 MP digicam free .

I am not able to decide between DELL superior config and HP reliable service centers. 

Can u guyz tell me howz DELL's service in India, any personal experiences ?. If its good and if the cost is also negotiable with DELL,its my first choice.so guys can u tell me how to bargain with sales rep. How to approach him for any discount.

Incase if i didnt get discount and If 'CRYSIS' is playable at low seetings in 8400m gs, ill go for HP b'cos 8600m gs also doesn't make it playable at high settings.

So my questions are:

1) Are both these laptops ok for games like 'CRYSIS' at low settings?

2) Howz DELL's service in India?

3) Is DELL's cost negotiable and how shd i do that?

4) are there any other 15"/17" laptops available in Indian market with nvidia 8600m gs in Cost range of 50k-53k?

Guyz plz. help me in this regard. HP's offer is valid only till tomorrow. i have to decide it by tonite.


----------



## pulkit_aga (Oct 2, 2008)

This guide for all those planning to buy new laptops


Note:All prices indicated are approx. Street prices (including all taxes etc)
The prices may vary +- rs.500 to rs.1000 or more depending on city and place you buy from.                                
Also note that all models may not be available in all parts of country.
The major brands to look for are Lenovo,Acer,Dell,Compaq,HP,Toshiba,IBM,sony.
try and avoid brands such as HCL / SAHARA / Zenith PC / Amar PC etc.
If you find any laptop model which is good and worth mentioning in a category please do post with configuration and price
I donot need to go in details of type of laptop,category or configuration etc. As it is clearly mentioned in guide. Coming directly to main stuff (I will mainly be focusing on budget category with best value for money).

1.BUDGET  around Rs.20000	
In this category you will find ultraportables like asus eeepc,msi wind and the newly launched acer aspire  one. these are meant mainly for office users,students,those who need to travel a lot and need a laptop for business purpose,as a mobile internet and communication device or those who need a secondary laptop.
These are the cheaper variety of ultraportables meant mainly for business purpose on the move and not meant for heavy use. It is better to call them netbook rather than notebook.

Asus eeepc
Msi wind 

Acer aspire one 
Linux version Rs.19000,XP version Rs.21500


2. BUDGET  around Rs.25000
In this segment notebooks to look for

Acer aspire 5315                                                                                                                                                           Intel Celeron M 560 Processor ( 2.13 GHz, 1MB L2 Cache, 533 Mhz FSB), Intel 960GML Chipset with Intel GMA X3100, 1 GB DDR2 Memory 667Mhz, 15.4"WXGA TFT LCD , 1280 X 800 Resolution, High brightness 200 nits screen with Crystal brite screen with 16ms response time, 120GB Hard Disk Drive , 8X DVD Writer, Acer Crystal Eye Webcam, Integrated 802.11 b/g Wireless LAN, 56K Fax Modem, 10/100 Ethernet, 3 USB 2.0 Ports, Linux Operating System (1 Year International Traveller's Warranty) 
Price: Rs. 25000/-

Compaq Presario C791TU
Intel Celeron-M 550 (2.0 GHz) / Intel 960GML Express Chipset / 1 GB DDR2 (667 MHz) /120GB HDD SATA / 8X SuperMultiDrive DVDRW with DL/ 15.4" WXGA TFT with BrightView Screen Technology /Intel Graphics Media Accelerator (GMA) X3100 / Up to 128 MB TAG memory / Altec Lansing Stereo Speakers / 56K Modem / Integrated Webcam / Integrated Wireless LAN 802.11 b/g / LiIon Battery / TouchPad / S-Video TV Out /2 USB 2.0 / DOS, Carry Case ( 1 Year Limited Warranty)
Price: Rs. 25550/-

Lenovo 3000 G410-2049 52Q
Intel Celeron M Processor 550 (2.0GHz, 1MB L2 Cache, 533MHz FSB), Intel 945GM Chipset, Intel GMA 950 Integrated Graphics, 512MB DDR2 RAM, 80GB SATA HDD, Dual Layer DVD Writer, 14.1 inch Widescreen TFT, 802.11b/g WiFi,LAN, 56K Modem, 4 in 1 Card Reader, 3 USB Ports, DOS, carry Case (1 Year Limited Warranty)
Price: Rs. 24550/-
These are the best available for the price and among these acer 5315 comes out as clear winner for its value for money. second best will be Compaq unless you are diehard fan of Lenovo. And NO you cannot buy a c2d in this budget (maybe in future).

3. BUDGET around Rs.30000
In this category it is really difficult to choose as you will find many products from different brands with similar config. And more or less similar pricing.
I feel in this category it is better to go with amd+graphics card based laptops than intel as what you will get is the dual core+onboard graphics which are less powerful compared to amd counterparts.                                                                                                                                    Some to look for are

Acer aspire 4520 NWXMi
Mobile AMD Athlon 64 X2 TK-57 (1.9GHz) Processor, Nvidia nForce Graphics, 1GB DDR2 RAM, 160GB HDD, 8X Dual Layer DVD Writer, 14.1" Crystal Bright WidescreenTFT, Integrated Web CAM, Integrated Bluetooth 2.0 + EDR, LAN, 56K Modem, 5 in 1 card reader, 802.11b/g WiFi, 4 USB Ports, Linux OS, 1 year standard ITW 
Price: Rs. 28000/-

Acer aspire 4720ZNWXMi
Intel Pentium Dual Core Processor T2390 (1.86GHz, 1MB, 533MHz), Intel 960GL Chipset with Intel GMA X3100 Integrated 3D graphics controller, up to 224MB Shared Memory, 2*1 GB DDR2 Memory 667Mhz(1 GB), 14.1"WXGA TFT LCD , 1280 X 800 Resolution, High brightness 200 nits screen with Crystal brite screen with 16ms response time, 160GB Hard Disk Drive, 8X DVD-Super Multi double-layer drive, Integrated 802.11 b/g Wireless LAN, 56K Fax Modem, 10/100/1000 Ethernet, Integrated Webcam, 4 USB 2.0 Ports, Integrated 5-in-1 Card Reader, Dolby Sterio Speakers, Linux Operating System (1 Year International Traveller's Warranty) 
Price: Rs. 30000/-

Compaq C770TU 
Intel Pentium Dual Core Processor T2370 (1.73 GHz) / 1 MB L2 Cache / 1GB DDR2 / 160GB SATA HDD / 8X SuperMulti DVDRW with DL/ 15.4" Widescreen WXGA TFT Display with BrightView Screen Technology /Intel 960GL Express chipset/ Intel Graphics Media Accelerator (GMA) X3100 / up to 251 MB TAG Memory / Altec Lansing Stereo Speakers / 56K Modem /Integrated Wireless LAN 802.11 b/g / LiIon Battery / TouchPad / S-Video TV Out / 2 USB 2.0 / Integrated Webcam / DOS, Carry Case ( 1 Year Limited Warranty)
Price: Rs. 30000/-

Lenovo 3000 N200-0769 A74 
Mobile Intel Pentium Dual Core T2370 Processor @ 1.73GHz, Intel 960ML Chipset, 512MB RAM, 120GB HDD, Dual Layer DVD Writer, 15.4 inch Widescreen TFT, Integrated Bluetooth, 802.11a/b/g WiFi,LAN, 56K Modem, 4 in 1 Card Reader, 4 USB Ports, Free Dos, Carry Case( 1 Year Limited Warranty).
Price: Rs. 31000/-

I personally don’t recommend HCL but i could not stop myself not to look at this model from HCL.I don’t think that any company can beat this.For the price what HCL is giving I think this is the cheapest c2d laptop that you can get in this budget and certainly better than buying any local brand(If anyone knows any other do let us all know) So,those of you who want a c2d in this budget range you can get it only from HCL.But even though it is cheapest i will spend few extra bucks and go for some better brand.
HCL B3011 
Intel Core 2 Duo Processor T5550 1.86 GHz, 667 MHz FSB, Wireless Network 802.11b/g, Free DOS,1 GB DDR2 SDRAM upgradeable,160 GB SATA Hard Disk Drive, DVD Super Multi Drive, Web Camera Integrated, Bluetooth Integrated, 15.4”WXGA Wide Screen TFT (1280X768) with View Perfect Technology Inbuilt, 4 in 1 Card Reader, PC Card Slot,87 Keys + 2 Hot Keys Keyboard, Touchpad Li-ion Battery (6 cells) Approx. 3 Hrs (Idle State)Approx. 2.8 Kg weight without Adaptor, 10/100 mbps Ethernet, 56K Modem, Inbuilt Speaker, System Power Management -ACPI 3.0 with Enhanced Intel Speed Step technology Ports: 4 USB, 1* mini IEEE1394, 1*External MIC, 1*External Audio, 1*Internal MIC one Year Warranty, Leaptop Companion DVD Targus Carry Bag
Price: Rs. 31900/-

4.BUDGET around Rs.35000
This category also provides plenty of options for the customers. 
At this price you can get a full fledged notebook with almost all modern features expected in a notebook. This kind of notebook is perfect for home users and for those who will use it for all general purpose it will run all your software,music, videos, vista with aero effect and can do mild gaming(don’t expect to play crysis with onboard graphics)                                                          
The only thing that i would like to mention is that  you might not get a graphics card(except if you buy amd based laptop) at this price and may have to push your budget to get one.                                                                                                                   
  Having a discrete graphics card is better than an onboard graphics solution but this is upto you as if you are not planning to do any gaming or want to do very mild gaming or will not use any graphics intensive programs then onboard X3100 should be enough for you 
  Look for no less but c2d based laptops.
Models to look for  

Acer aspire 5920NWXMi
Intel Core 2 Duo Processor T5550 @ 1.86GHz, Intel 965GM Chipset with GMAx3100, 2GB DDR2 RAM, 160GB SATA HDD, 8X Dual Layer DVD Writer, 15.4" Crystal Bright WidescreenTFT with 220nits and response time 8ms, Integrated Blueetooth 2.0, Integrated Web CAM, LAN, 56K Modem, 5 in 1 card reader, 802.11a/b/g WiFi, 4 USB Ports, Linux , Dolby sterio Speaker with subwoofer, 1 year standard ITW.
Price: Rs. 34500/-

Compaq C785TU 
Intel Core2 Duo Processor T5550 (1.86 GHz) / Intel 965GM Express Chipset / 1 GB DDR2 (667 MHz) /160GB HDD SATA / 8X SuperMultiDrive DVDRW with DL/ 15.4" WXGA TFT with BrightView Screen Technology /Intel Graphics Media Accelerator (GMA) X3100 / Up to 128 MB TAG memory / Altec Lansing Stereo Speakers / 56K Modem / Integrated Wireless LAN 802.11 b/g / LiIon Battery / TouchPad / S-Video TV Out /2 USB 2.0 / DOS, Carry Case ( 1 Year Limited Warranty)
Price: Rs. 35000/-

Compaq Presario V3749AU
AMD Turion64 X2 TL-60 (2.0 GHz) / 512KB L2 Cache /2GB DDR2 / 160GB SATA HDD / 8X SuperMulti DVDRW with DL/ NVIDIA MCP67M Chipset / 14.1" Widescreen WXGA TFT Display with BrightView Screen Technology / NVIDIA GeForce Go7150M GS/ Upto 799MB TAG Memory / Altec Lansing Stereo Speakers / 56K Modem /Integrated Wireless LAN 802.11 b/g / LiIon Battery / TouchPad / S-Video TV Out / 3 USB 2.0 / Integrated Webcam / Vista Home Basic, Carry Case ( 1 Year Limited Warranty)
Price: Rs. 35000/-

Lenovo 3000 N200-0769 AB2 	
Mobile Intel Core 2 Duo T5450 Processor @ 1.66GHz, 2MB L2 Cache, 667 MHz FSB, Intel 965GM Chipset, 1GB DDR2 RAM, 160GB SATA HDD, Dual Layer DVD Writer, 15.4 inch Widescreen TFT, Integrated Bluetooth, Intgrated Web CAM, 802.11a/b/g WiFi,LAN, 56K Modem, 4 in 1 Card Reader, 3 USB Ports, DOS, carry Case (1 Year Limited Warranty)
Price: Rs. 36500/-

Few things to note
About Dell                                                                                                                                                                                     >i did not mentioned dell not because they are not good but because of the difference in web price and the delivery price. Though dell makes good laptops which are customizable and real value for money at the web price but the final price that you have to give defeats whole purpose of any savings.  
>For any laptop shown on the web you will have to add Rs.5000 or more extra as taxes and delivery charges so a 35000 laptop on web will cost you 40000 or more.                                  
>Second thing is that there are not much service centers and also you cannot look and feel the laptop personally before buying(i have heard that dell will partner with some store chain and you can see the laptops before buying but don’t know when this will happen).                                                                                                               >So buy dell only if you have budget of >35k(maybe you can get a vostro for less) and if you don’t mind spending those few extra bucks in taxes and delivery charges. Dell is good for those with budget range of 40-60k.                         
>Those looking for gaming laptops Dell XPS series is the best                                   >One tip to save money is if you know anyone who is a dell employee then get the laptop through him/her as they get heavy discounts as an employee and you will get laptop even cheaper than the web price.So,if you know anyone then think for no other laptop but dell.

About HP
>HP laptops are known for their quality but this comes at premium price. Compared to similar products in market HP laptops costs about  5000-15000rs more than others.    
>One more thing do look at HP india site as HP has launched new model with great configs.

about Macbook        
>Real good machine but same problem cost.

About sony      
>very few options to choose from and that too is costly compared to the config provided(sony laptops just for total show off)

About Toshiba                                                                                               >haven’t seen much around so can’t really comment on it.

So to summarise in short                                                                                                                                                   Budget 20k-35k go for brands like Acer,Lenovo,Compaq as these will only give you best value for money in this range.                                                                                                                                                        Budget >40k go for Dell,HP,Macbook

About Centrino 2:
 Centrino 2 is now here (launched by intel in july 2008) so i don’t know where the market will turn.        
 None of the major brands except HP and recently acer have launched centrino2 notebooks in India which indicates that major brands are still trying to sell centrino and most probably if you buy a laptop now you will buy a c2d+x3100(centrino) as market is filled with these and even the older generation dual core and amds. 
To highlight features of Centrino2       
•	code-name Montevina
•	fifth-generation Centrino platform, now formally named Centrino 2
•	processor--a second-generation Intel Core2 Duo 45nm processor with 1066 MT/s FSB with clock speeds ranging from 2.26 GHz to 3.06 GHz, also featuring SSE4.1 support, which adds 47 new instructions to SSSE3. It is planned to consume no more than 29W, compared to Merom's and first-generation Penryn's 34W TDP.
•	an Intel Mobile 4 Express series chipset ( GL40, GS45, GM45, GM47 or PM45) with Intel's GMA X4500 graphics technology and ICH9M southbridge, 1066 MT/s front side bus. The graphics core GM45/47 is expected to be clocked at 533/640MHz which will contain ten unified shaders, up from the eight provided by GMA X3100. X4500 is 3 times more powerful than X3100.Performance of X4500 can be compare to nvidia 8400GS and it will be able to run crysis in low settings.
•	RAM support for DDR2-667, DDR2-800, DDR3-800, DDR3-1066 and DDR3-1333 SO-DIMM.
•	NAND flash-memory caching branded as Intel Turbo Memory .
•	Gigabit Ethernet LAN controllers 82567LM and 82567LF .
•	Main support for DisplayPort with an external connector attached to the motherboard along with full supplemental support of HDMI, DVI, and VGA standards.
•	Intel WiFi Link 4965AGN (a/b/g/draft-n) Wireless-N technology boasts a 5X speed increase, along with a 2X greater coverage area.
  As from my prediction you should be able to get centrino 2 notebooks from all major brands by end of this year or starting of 2009 by then market will be ready.
So if you need laptop urgently go ahead and buy one or if you want to wait, wait for centrino2 not centrino.

hope this helps someone


----------



## appy (Oct 2, 2008)

hey u all which is the best laptop processor of the lot coz i m a bit copnfused abt them
whether the Core2Duo is good or the Atom or to go for the M/T series or AMD pls tell me in detail abt speed,cache,FSB ......
pls tell me the difference between Centrino2 and others i m relly confused
ps:i m planning for an portable one(read12")


----------



## dragonlord (Oct 3, 2008)

pulkit_aga said:


> This guide for all those planning to buy new laptops
> 
> 
> Note:All prices indicated are approx. Street prices (including all taxes etc)
> ...



Adding on to the above...

Dell systems can bee Seen @ CROMA strores, before you buy.
Dell has stopped the Employee Purchase Plan (EPP) option. Instead they give Corporate Discounts now...


----------



## ajit456 (Oct 3, 2008)

ajit456 said:


> *URGENT!!! PLZ HELP...(sorry for such a long post)*
> 
> *I'll be happy if this models can play CRYSIS atleast at low settings , obviously in DX9 mode. Thatz enuf for me!!! ....These are the models i have chosen with money as main constraint...*
> 
> ...


 


Guys come on...Plz do reply....Which one to go for....HP dv6910tx or Dell vostro 1710?...I am in urgenc and i need ur suggestions...wat happened to everyone?


----------



## vilas_patil (Oct 3, 2008)

Hi guys, One of my friend is interested to purchase laptop, his 
Budget is Rs 25000/-
  Minimum retirement : Intel Core2dual Processor & 1 GB RAM

Is this possible ? what brand pls?


----------



## Arun the Gr8 (Oct 5, 2008)

Hey guys,
i guess i need some valuable advice from u guys.
I need to buy myself a laptop. I am confused between 4.
-> Lenovo S10
-> MSI Wind
-> Asus EEE
-> Dell XPS M1330
My main needs are programming, watching movies, listening to music and some occasional counter strike. I guess all the above can very well handle these. Also I need portability, light weight and long battery life.
The Lenovo is very cheap 17k but has only a 3 cell battery. Wind has everything and costs 21k but has a toylike appearance, and maybe is not that durable. EEE is same as Wind, only better looking but costs a whopping 27k.
While the above 3 are netbooks, i am considering the XPS because, i may sometimes need to do video and audio encoding as i have a DV camcorder. But this is an option since i have a Pc which can do this too, but aint too fast (Athlon 64 3000+). But the XPS retails at around 55k after taxes. I can go there, but what i thought is that even the EEE almost costs half of that and has almost everything i need. So i am not able to decide. Can u guys help me out please.


----------



## gurujee (Oct 5, 2008)

^ have u seen Dell Inspiron 13
*www1.ap.dell.com/content/products/productdetails.aspx/laptop-inspiron-13?c=in&cs=&l=en&s=gen&~ck=mn


----------



## Arun the Gr8 (Oct 5, 2008)

gurujee said:


> ^ have u seen Dell Inspiron 13
> *www1.ap.dell.com/content/products/productdetails.aspx/laptop-inspiron-13?c=in&cs=&l=en&s=gen&~ck=mn



even that is costly. And by d way, d indian prices r not quoted. It says check at a reseller.


----------



## gurujee (Oct 5, 2008)

Arun the Gr8 said:


> even that is costly. And by d way, d indian prices r not quoted. It says check at a reseller.


then check @ resellers, because i think it should be less priced than XPS. 
Generally, Dell XPS series is costlier than inspiron series.


----------



## Arun the Gr8 (Oct 5, 2008)

But if it was between d netbooks which one wil u say i should buy.


----------



## MetalheadGautham (Oct 6, 2008)

Any idea about the prices of these two versions of EEE PCs ? They look quite cheap abroad.

*www.misco.co.uk/applications/SearchTools/item-details.asp?EdpNo=318579&CatId=3300

*www.misco.co.uk/applications/SearchTools/item-details.asp?EdpNo=321676&CatId=3300


----------



## joey_182 (Oct 8, 2008)

hey digitians i need ur advice here..
i m going to buy new laptop...after seaching all around and reading reviews..i got stuck upto this configuration of dell studio 15


> *Base System* 	Intel(R) Core(TM)2 Duo Processor T8100
> 2.1GHz, 3MB Cache, 800 MHz FSB
> 
> *Memory* 	3GB (1X1GB + 1X2GB) 667MHz Dual Channel DDR  SDRAM
> ...




rest of features are common..i customized this according to my budget of 50K but after adding excise duty it goes upto 55K which i dont want to pay....so can u guys suggest me...same configuration or higher configuration than this one but under the budget of 50K


----------



## tgpraveen (Oct 9, 2008)

^^if u call dell. and discuss with them abt this config then u can bargain. it is easy to shave of most of the taxes if  u say it is for personal use. call dell few times. talk to different call centre ppl at dell. and bargain easy to knock off atleast 3-4k


----------



## anni (Oct 9, 2008)

Hi,
I am using IBM thinkpad. I purchased two yr back only 80 gb disk. I want to purchased a new one. I want to know is it possible to replace my old disk with new more gb disk like 160 or 320 hard disk or i hv to attach a external usb hard disk. and if possible, where i can replace this in delhi. As I never open my laptop, in pc i know how to replace, but in laptop i don't know.


----------



## hissam.sherkar (Oct 11, 2008)

Hey guys 

                I'm was planning to HP pavillion DV 6910 TX but got to know from resellers that WIN-XP nor linux could be installed on it.*www.thinkdigit.com/forum/images/icons/icon5.gif

I need to have dual booting with Ubuntu linux and Win-XP as for my work preferences.*www.thinkdigit.com/forum/images/icons/icon12.gif

Guys, lemme about this problem *www.thinkdigit.com/forum/images/icons/icon3.gif*www.thinkdigit.com/forum/images/icons/icon3.gif
that is it true that if Vista is integrated that means no other OS could be installed??*www.thinkdigit.com/forum/images/icons/icon4.gif
Also heard bout bios option(HP)  Native OS-On/Off, do anyone know about this??*www.thinkdigit.com/forum/images/icons/icon12.gif

Also which brand is good in comparison HP or Dell??*www.thinkdigit.com/forum/images/icons/icon5.gif*www.thinkdigit.com/forum/images/icons/icon5.gif


----------



## ajit456 (Oct 13, 2008)

hissam.sherkar said:


> Hey guys
> 
> I'm was planning to HP pavillion DV 6910 TX but got to know from resellers that WIN-XP nor linux could be installed on it.*www.thinkdigit.com/forum/images/icons/icon5.gif
> 
> ...


 

I just now bought a dv 6910TX.it simply rocks!!!..IMO, HP is better in India than DELL....if u dont want vista, buy some other lappy . U'll save some money atleast.....But if u r not goin to experiment with ur installed OS and hardware, i strongly recommend HP DV6910TX......

also forget to say...i got a 8.2MP digicam free with my lappy.....although it's not still in my hands...HP says it will take 6 weeks to reach me.......So my effective cost is only 41K......i think the offer is over...u r bit unlucky....had u posted little early, i would hav told u...


----------



## dragonlord (Oct 15, 2008)

*Dell XPS 1530 Waiting Time*

What is the current waiting time to get an Dell XPS 1530 delivered (Dell says the standard 1 weeks time), but ppl who ordered already, should have an exact idea.... Anyone ???
(Shiiping to TamilNadu - Chennai)


----------



## williamkane (Oct 16, 2008)

Hi guys,

I bought a hpdv6700 special edition notebook a week back. I have some queries about it, though they appear long, I tried my best to explain my questions in detail, I request you to answer them - 

1) Do I need to charge my laptop for the first time for __ number of hours ??. I charged it initially for a couple of hours, I saw that its 95% charged. Then I unplugged it and started using it, and within 30mins, I saw the charge comedown to 80-85%...is that normal?..For how long will a 6 cell battery give power backup? ..I request you to provide some clear information on battery backup and charging.

2) Hard disk size is 250gb. But I see two drives here named localdisk(C) - 220 GB and HP_RECOVERY- 12 GB. So where is the other 18 GB??...I am sorry if my question is too naive but this is the first time I am using a harddrive of this big size with vista installed on it, so please tell me if that is how it is supposed to be.

3) Out of the 220 GB of Localdisk (C), around 55GB is already filled with vista and HP related stuff. But when I check the individual files, they do not occupy more than 25GB!!..is that because of some hidden files or something that ivent counted while checking???...how much space does vista occupy?..also the HP_RECOVERY drive is almost full. So out of 250 GB is my effective usage only around 170 GB ????.

4) I see a remote control holder kind of a plug point on the right, but I fail to understand how to place the remote properly there, coz when i try putting it inside I am unable to take it out easily.  Is it for remote actually or is it for something else??..

Please answer these questions as soon as possible  .


----------



## PeedDGrt (Oct 16, 2008)

Hi I've.. Hp pavilion dv6703tx laptop containing nVidia GeForce 8400Gs graphic card...
But i'm nt able to find any driver for XP for this Gcard....Any body having any solution as Hp don't provide any driver for xp in its website....


----------



## Jayanth.M.P (Oct 16, 2008)

hello guys,

i just bought a LG ED 500 laptop. Costed Rs 30,500 in bangalore. although i am happy with the performance of the lappy. I find the battery backup a bit low. Its been only on 2 charges till now but it doesnt last more than 2:30 mins. Can someone tell me how i can purchase a battery for this that lasts more than 3-4 hrs.

I am also interested in knowing about external ie Universal laptop battries.


----------



## vineyard (Oct 18, 2008)

can anyone tell me how is sony viao cr series??


----------



## REY619 (Oct 19, 2008)

8 new models launched in the Lenovo Ideapad Y series Today!
Check Here


----------



## sreeraj.r.kartha (Oct 21, 2008)

Hi William,

Regarding your first query, I think this is normal to have the battery charge reduced to 80% after 30 minutes of use....Rest of the questions...sorry...

Have a nice day...
Sreeraj


----------



## Nidhi87 (Oct 21, 2008)

hey guys!
help me in purchasing a laptop.
i want buy a hasslefree laptop, which'd not get attacked by viruses blah blah blah
my bf is insisting me to buy a Apple Mac mini, he says this laptop is immune to virus. he said that even if a virus is opened, it cant affect my files.
is it true?


----------



## ThinkFree (Oct 21, 2008)

^^Mention your budget.
Linux is immune to virus, you can use that on any laptop. No need to buy a costly mac if you just want immunity from viruses.


----------



## williamkane (Oct 22, 2008)

sreeraj.r.kartha said:


> Hi William,
> 
> Regarding your first query, I think this is normal to have the battery charge reduced to 80% after 30 minutes of use....Rest of the questions...sorry...
> 
> ...


 

Thanks a lot buddy. I appreciate your affort to answer at least one question


----------



## shwetanshu (Oct 26, 2008)

williamkane said:


> Hi guys,
> 
> I bought a hpdv6700 special edition notebook a week back. I have some queries about it, though they appear long, I tried my best to explain my questions in detail, I request you to answer them -
> 
> ...



2) Computer manufacturers take one GB as 1000 MB and 1 MB as 1000 KB and 1 KB as 1000 bytes. Now 
(1000(bytes)x1000(KB)x1000(MB)x250(GB)) / (1024(bytes)x1024(KB)x1024(MB)x250(GB)) = 232.83 GB

3)YOur missing space most probably be taken by SYSTEM RESTORE feature of Windows. Assuming u have  VISTA, go to My Computer-->Properties-->System Restore and UNCHECK those drives you want to disable system restore on!

4) No idea


----------



## desiibond (Oct 26, 2008)

Nidhi87 said:


> hey guys!
> help me in purchasing a laptop.
> i want buy a hasslefree laptop, which'd not get attacked by viruses blah blah blah
> my bf is insisting me to buy a Apple Mac mini, he says this laptop is immune to virus. he said that even if a virus is opened, it cant affect my files.
> is it true?



What is your budget? Any preferrence over brands?


----------



## choudang (Oct 28, 2008)

I want to know a very simple answer for below mentioned laptops...

*Can i use graphics card, does it has pci slot to use it*

ThinkPad R61i 8932A87
ThinkPad SL400 2743AQ
Thinkpad SL500 274652Q
Lenovo Y410 775763Q
Lenovo Y410 775762Q
Lenovo N3000 0769AB2


----------



## desiibond (Oct 28, 2008)

^^ for laptops, NO!!!


----------



## choudang (Oct 28, 2008)

option for external card????

lenovo provides few models which are having Grafix cards.... can i update that one?


----------



## m-jeri (Oct 29, 2008)

there is a Asus .. external soln... a XG something... its not in india though.. i dont know much..a frnd of mine who is in animation told me..

*gizmodo.com/gadgets/laptops/asus-x...irst-external-laptop-graphics-card-226648.php

*www.engadget.com/2007/01/08/hands-on-with-the-asus-xg-station-external-gpu


----------



## pravesh nagar (Oct 30, 2008)

recently got aspire 4930  basic model  but  it is  not  suppporting win xp os and on installation showing blue screen error i have tried 2-3 xp cds


----------



## utsav (Oct 30, 2008)

pravesh nagar said:


> recently got aspire 4930  basic model  but  it is  not  suppporting win xp os and on installation showing blue screen error i have tried 2-3 xp cds



what error was it giving in that bsod. Mention it here if possible


----------



## gurujee (Oct 30, 2008)

pravesh nagar said:


> recently got aspire 4930  basic model  but  it is  not  suppporting win xp os and on installation showing blue screen error i have tried 2-3 xp cds


here u will get everything u need and will need..
*komku.blogspot.com/2008/09/acer-aspire-4925-4925g-aspire-4930.html
*komku.blogspot.com


----------



## williamkane (Oct 31, 2008)

shwetanshu said:


> 2) Computer manufacturers take one GB as 1000 MB and 1 MB as 1000 KB and 1 KB as 1000 bytes. Now
> (1000(bytes)x1000(KB)x1000(MB)x250(GB)) / (1024(bytes)x1024(KB)x1024(MB)x250(GB)) = 232.83 GB
> 
> 3)YOur missing space most probably be taken by SYSTEM RESTORE feature of Windows. Assuming u have  VISTA, go to My Computer-->Properties-->System Restore and UNCHECK those drives you want to disable system restore on!
> ...



Hi Shwetanshu,

Perfect reply. Now I have answers to all my questions . Special thanks for giving the calculation of how disk space works. I seriously didnt know this. And yes the remaining part of the memory has been occupied bcoz of the system restore. And for my fourth question, it is not a slot for remote but for express card (according to some people), whatever it is, it definitely answers my question there. Thanks again for your reply. But, I have some questions for you (call it the effect of your reply ) - 

1) Is that perfectly fine if I just uncheck system restore?. As in what are the chances of me saying "Ohno, I shouldnt have done that" sometime in future?..The reason I am asking this question is that I just want to know if system restore will ever be of use to me. I dont experiment much with OS, so i dont see the need to restore my settings anyday. Please answer.

2) I read in some forums that for HP DV6700 edition, we cannot install any other OS but we will have to use Vista alone. Is that true?.

3) I didnt get any Vista CD, so does that mean even if this Vista that I am using fails or something else happens, I cannot format my system and install fresh Vista again?. Arent they supposed to give me a CD as this effectively means I bought the notebook along with the OS?.

Three questions this time, but I am sure smart minds are all in here..Please respond soon  .


----------



## desiibond (Oct 31, 2008)

1) System Restore is necessary. It saved me many times. I take weekly backup of my windows drive using "Windows backup and restore" feature. 

2) Most of the manufacturers stopped supporting XP. Either use Vista or use linux

3) If anything fails, there should be restore option. You need to check with the manufacturer about this. varies from brand to brand. For my thinkpad, came with xp and in boot up there is an option for error recovery. Very fast and effective.


----------



## shwetanshu (Oct 31, 2008)

*All Laptop Related Queries Here ! ! !*

all of ur ques have been answered but for third, u said that u have recovery drive... as stated above u u must be getting recovery options during start-up.... that will help u sort of format ur system... it will make ur lappy in the same state that it came in! that means with default settings, default softwares and other ****!

*Now my Query: *I m planning to buy dell inspiron 1525 without OS (Free DOS is what they will be giving). Now if i want to install certain Dell Apps, can i download them from Dell Site and install them on my installation of Vista ??

If i want to buy Dell Remote separately after sometime, can i buy it and download the requisite application later and hence use it???

I m planning to install Ubuntu only at first but later on Vista when my bro returns!


----------



## williamkane (Nov 1, 2008)

desiibond said:


> 1) System Restore is necessary. It saved me many times. I take weekly backup of my windows drive using "Windows backup and restore" feature.
> 
> 2) Most of the manufacturers stopped supporting XP. Either use Vista or use linux
> 
> 3) If anything fails, there should be restore option. You need to check with the manufacturer about this. varies from brand to brand. For my thinkpad, came with xp and in boot up there is an option for error recovery. Very fast and effective.



Thank you Mr.Bond. I take your answer to question 2) like this - we can install ubuntu without any problems. So, system restore of great help to you. I didnt understand this weekly backup principle. Could you please elaborate on that?.



shwetanshu said:


> all of ur ques have been answered but for third, u said that u have recovery drive... as stated above u u must be getting recovery options during start-up.... that will help u sort of format ur system... it will make ur lappy in the same state that it came in! that means with default settings, default softwares and other ****!
> 
> *Now my Query: *I m planning to buy dell inspiron 1525 without OS (Free DOS is what they will be giving). Now if i want to install certain Dell Apps, can i download them from Dell Site and install them on my installation of Vista ??
> 
> ...



Hello Shwetanshu, I didnt know that my other queries have been answered before, could you please give me a hyperlink for that?.

And for your question, what can be the issue there?. I think you are authorized to download stuff from dell site as soon as you have bought a DELL machine. Isn't that so?.

btw, for how much are you planning to buy this No OS laptop from DELL?. My friend is thinking about something similar, he loves Ubuntu and he wants only Ubuntu on his machine.


----------



## davidbeckham (Nov 1, 2008)

*Price of Compaq presario original battery and charger spare parts in chennai?*

I own a compaq presario v3070tu laptop n i want to buy a genuine spare parts - a good battery and laptop charger . as both of them are beyond repair.

What is the cost of these two (in Chennai , India)?

Where can i get it here ?

Also please suggest for RAM and hard disk upgrades ..


----------



## desiibond (Nov 1, 2008)

williamkane said:


> Thank you Mr.Bond. I take your answer to question 2) like this - we can install ubuntu without any problems. So, system restore of great help to you. I didnt understand this weekly backup principle. Could you please elaborate on that?.



*www.microsoft.com/windows/windows-vista/features/backup.aspx

Takes around 13gig of backup. have 400gb+ space and it's a very reliable method for me to keep the OS safe.

Takes less than 10 minute to restore os to previous stable state. no more reinstall's required.


----------



## sureshmicro2007 (Nov 2, 2008)

my laptop model is compaq presario c7oo i want it sm driver,sound driver


----------



## aritrap (Nov 2, 2008)

Is any spare battery which will give extended battery life, available for the Acer Aspire 4530. The Aspire 4530 is great VFM with a good price but the only problem is its low battery life. It is the only thing which is stopping me from going for this notebook.

If any battery is available, plz try to mention its price also.


----------



## choudang (Nov 3, 2008)

Can anyone know the prices of below laptops @delhi

ThinkPad R61i 8932A87
ThinkPad SL400 2743AQ
Thinkpad SL500 274652Q
Lenovo Y410 775763Q
Lenovo Y410 775762Q
Lenovo N3000 0769AB2

Answers appreciated


----------



## Ricky (Nov 8, 2008)

I looking for Laptop for ~30K though can stretch budget to 35K but ~30K is preferred. 

I  want to avoid intel GMX  3100 but looking for some nvidia graphic on board like 9100M etc. While other feature I need that must have TV out. And yes, should have decent battery life. 

Also, whatever it is I am looking for some latest config but decent .. shouldn't be based on some old chipset etc. 

Lastly, this Lappy will be running Linux all the time hence do not want any preloaded OS..

I hope this query won't die with bunch of other queries.


----------



## fawks (Nov 10, 2008)

hello....
i wanted to buy a laptop wid a budget <50k having....
good processor preferably the 1 with intel centrino 2 platform..
3gb ram
250gb hdd
a good gpu which cn run high graphics game..(better if it is from nvidia 9 series)

-is hp dv5 and dv4 special edition vailable in indian market? what is the cost of these laptops??
i have heard that we can bargain with dell people by calling them..can u give me 1 such call center number???
which is a better lappy in the price range of <50k...dell or hp????
pls...suggest me satisfying the above config...u can even suggest me if a better config is available for that price range...basically i want a lappy wid very gud graphics


----------



## Ricky (Nov 11, 2008)

Welcome .. lets see how much time it will take you to get answer in this official thread.. 4 din toh mere query ko hi gaye hain.. still no response on it...


----------



## desiibond (Nov 11, 2008)

fawks said:


> hello....
> i wanted to buy a laptop wid a budget <50k having....
> good processor preferably the 1 with intel centrino 2 platform..
> 3gb ram
> ...




HP DV5 cost should be around 65k.

I don't you will get centrino2+9xxx laptop under 50k. Dell has not yet updated their laptops to 9xxx GPU. They are still giving 8600 or 8400 for dedicated GPU.

gaming laptop under 50k, your best bet would be XPS 1530 with 8600GT



Ricky said:


> I looking for Laptop for ~30K though can stretch budget to 35K but ~30K is preferred.
> 
> I  want to avoid intel GMX  3100 but looking for some nvidia graphic on board like 9100M etc. While other feature I need that must have TV out. And yes, should have decent battery life.
> 
> ...



Your query produced 0 results. You want new chipset, 9xxx GPU, without an OS and inside 35k. 

My suggestion to you is to go and check in Acer and compaq showrooms.


----------



## fawks (Nov 11, 2008)

hey..how is ATI radeon hd3450 graphic card????does it run games like crysis??wats the equivalent graphics card from nvidia..???wats the cost of nvidia 9200m gs with 512 mb dedicated memory????can i hve external nvidia graphics with sell studio 15 lappy????


----------



## ray|raven (Nov 12, 2008)

Can someone tell me the price of the Inspiron 13 in India?
The dell site doesnt seem to list it.


----------



## desiibond (Nov 12, 2008)

fawks said:


> hey..how is ATI radeon hd3450 graphic card????does it run games like crysis??wats the equivalent graphics card from nvidia..???wats the cost of nvidia 9200m gs with 512 mb dedicated memory????can i hve external nvidia graphics with sell studio 15 lappy????


 
both are crap. you will not be able to play crysis on them. get atleast 9600M based laptop.


----------



## mskgadv (Nov 13, 2008)

*Re: Dell XPS 1530 Waiting Time*



dragonlord said:


> What is the current waiting time to get an Dell XPS 1530 delivered (Dell says the standard 1 weeks time), but ppl who ordered already, should have an exact idea.... Anyone ???
> (Shiiping to TamilNadu - Chennai)


Max 4 working days


----------



## Ricky (Nov 13, 2008)

I find that all popular version of DELL are available through their dealers on the spot !


----------



## Mike84 (Nov 14, 2008)

Hi All,

I am from Kolkata and i want to buy a HP DV 7 laptop. Does anyone know where can i find one in Kolkata?
Any Idea about the current price of these laptops? Just to get an idea so that i don't get cheated in the shop.

The config am looking for is P8400, 4Gigs, 320GB, 512MB 9600MGT,fingerprint reader, cam, and the rest usual stuff. Whats the price of this lappy? I hope they are giving the DDR3 version of the card

I am going to buy a lappy with atleast a DDR3 9600GT. Any one with a better laptop in mind? I can spend around 70-80K for it.

Thanks in advance.


----------



## View Sonic (Nov 16, 2008)

Ok, so I want to buy a laptop for graphic art work. Mainly for drawing, using soft wares like Flash, the adobe creative suite (photoshop, illustrator, premier etc…), 3D Max. 
I want the laptop mainly as a stand in for a PC, because I don’t want to get a PC right now, which means I’m not going to travel with it, just take it around the house, or if I have problems to get it repaired or something.
The main thing is I do a lot of drawings, and my old computers freeze, ditto with the flash, I make these animated cards, slideshow things, and it freezes, also the rendering in 3D max, it takes time, so a good graphics card is a must. 
Anyways, I decided on a Dell XPS M1530 (for the NVIDIA graphics card) or a Dell studio 15 (for the 3GB memory). So I was deciding, because studio 15 has the ATI graphics card, and I read on reviews that ATI is slower and eats up more power. So we went to the laptop shop, (I live in Pune), and the dealer suggested an HP DV 6910 TX.
We have to remove Vista and install XP in any of my choice, because Vista doesn’t work on many of the graphics soft wares. Also, I initially wanted an Apple, but it is not used widespread here, and I don’t have a good soft ware dealer (Actually I don’t even have one).  The HP DV 6910 TX, seems to be the same, like the DELL. 3GB, Nvidia graphics card, heavy HDD. 
I do have a doubt though, I went to the HP site, India and US, well, unlike the Dell site, I couldn’t find the tech specs nor a good photo of the laptop, also there is not a single review on the international boards about this laptop, it sort of seems like it didn’t do well on the market there and they just dumped it here? Am I wrong? Can someone get me an online review?
I read a few pages previous (on this laptop thread) someone who was very happy with his/her HP. Can you please tell me if you use this for graphics?
I know HP is better for graphics (actually I am presuming, because it sponsors the show “the engine room” on VH1. anyways, I f anyone can help me make my decision based on what I’m using the computer for.

Does anyone have any other HP models you can recommend for graphics artists?
Has anyone had Vista removed from their laptop, and had HP added and has anything happened to the functioning of said laptop?
Which really is better Ati or Nvidia?

Other than my choice that I have discussed above, does anyone have any experience with a laptop, that can be as good as a PC, or nearly as good, used for graphics?

thanks for taking the time to read my query, I hope someone can help me out J


----------



## achu_182 (Nov 17, 2008)

I am going to buy a  Dell Studio 15, so this is my query-

I want to play the following Games: FIFA 09 (and if possible subsequent FIFAs), CS, NFS MW and GTA IV

Graphics Card + RAM:  i have 2 options here(due to budget constraints)-
1. 3GB (1X1 + 1X2) DDR2 SDRAM  with 256 MB ATI Mobility Radeon 3450HD
2. 4GB (2X2) DDR2 SDRAM with Intel GMA 4500MHD

Intel(R) Core(TM)2 Duo Processor P7350 (2.0GHz, 3MB Cache, 1066 MHz FSB)

320 GB SATA Hard Drive

Which GFX Card + RAM combination should i buy?

Thanx in advance!
Achyuth Sanjay


----------



## Ricky (Nov 21, 2008)

Go for mob. radeon 3450 HD and 3GB RAM and guess what.. you can most of the games at very good fps. Its a good VFM lappy  Gfx card 

Intel GMA 4500 is good but 3450HD is atleast 3 times better than it and GMA 4500 is no match to  M Radeon 3450HD .


----------



## s_arka_r (Dec 1, 2008)

Can u guys suggest me a Lappie with great config. for 70k....
My prime concern is config n not the style quotient....
Altho i have thought of the Dell studio 17 or the XPS 1530 as good choices.....
but i needed to kno if i have any more choices there.....


----------



## Mike84 (Dec 3, 2008)

Hmm... well, dv5 1016tx would be good. 69K

centrino 2 GHz 9600GT(512MB DDR2) 3GB 250GB FP reader wifi blue ray webcam.
15" screen.. and pretty cool looks

pretty good config if u ask me.


----------



## tanvir (Dec 8, 2008)

hi 
i have a hp pavilion dv 6516tx laptop.....i brought it last year...but now a days i am facing few problems with the battey....the battery life i am getting is only for 45min - 1 hr max......is there anyway i can increase my battery life...mine's a 6 cell lithium battery....
please help me....


----------



## Anurg (Dec 14, 2008)

Can anybody suggest a good laptop for 50K. I will mostly play games on it.

Hey guys i wanna buy a laptop with 9600m GT.Budget 50K-55K.


----------



## azaad_shri75 (Dec 14, 2008)

for that budget you will not get a gaming laptop, for your budget dell studio suits better.


----------



## vamsi360 (Dec 14, 2008)

Anurg said:


> Can anybody suggest a good laptop for 50K. I will mostly play games on it.
> 
> Hey guys i wanna buy a laptop with 9600m GT.Budget 50K-55K.


 
Brother 9600GT laptops are not present yet in any country. But you can get DELL M1530 with 8600GT graphics starting at 53000. Choose a good processor atleast 2.2Ghz for good gaming experience.



> I find that all popular version of DELL are available through their dealers on the spot !


 
You are lucky one year back people have to buy in the internet to get DELL. I too bought my lappy via internet.


----------



## Vibhu12 (Dec 18, 2008)

Hi Guys, me just joined dis forum....

I want to buy a good gaming laptop and 80k is my budget...I stay at hostel so cannot buy a desktop.have considered the following, kindly give me ur expert opinions and views:

1.) Acer 8920g - 18.4" HD screen, blue-ray, 5.1 speakers, nvidia 9600GT 512
2.) HP dv5-1016TX- 15.4", bluray, nvidia 9600GT 512
3.)Dell XPS 1530

Guys please help me out, dere's an offer wid pavalion dats gets u a philips 5.1 home theatre system worth RS.10,500 only fr dis month, so if i hv to buy a d hp 1016tx, will hv to buy it by d end of this month.

All help greatly appreciated.


----------



## Vibhu12 (Jan 2, 2009)

Guys...me bought the hp dv5 1016tx....but it gets heated up really fast....any of d other owners experienced it???

plz lemme know wat to do..or is dere any problem wid my laptop.....


----------



## jax_diu (Jan 5, 2009)

hello frienddssss...
i want to buy a new laptop which would be about 45k.
and which have 2gb ram, 260gb sata,grafic card for latest games,higher than 2 giga heartz...
pls give me full detail.....
thanx.....


----------



## c2tarun (Jan 8, 2009)

i own DELL STUDIO1535
i got windows vista installed in it
i want to remove this and install WIN XP and LINUX
can anyone tell me that from where i can get the drivers for my laptop.
for both operating systems


----------



## azaad_shri75 (Jan 8, 2009)

^ from dell's website.


----------



## c2tarun (Jan 12, 2009)

azaad_shri75 said:


> ^ from dell's website.



hi azaad
i tried to download driver from dell website....
but for my laptop [Studio 1535] they are just giving the drivers for Vista 32 bit and Vista 64 bit.....
Any Suggestions????


----------



## azaad_shri75 (Jan 12, 2009)

ya I also saw on the  website  , its not showing for other oses, why don't you chat with them.


----------



## mAYHEM (Jan 24, 2009)

Want to buy a laptop between 45K - 55K with good multimedia and connectivity options.Any recommendations.


----------



## Akshay (Feb 12, 2009)

@mayhem

HP 1104AX (AMD processor with 512MB graphics card) or HP 1104TU (with C2D and no graphics card)

Both are below 50k and come with 3GB ram, 320GB HDD, DVD writer


----------



## Samyajit (Feb 19, 2009)

I require a tough laptop with loads of RAM-3~4GB for processor intensive applications. For applications which proc is the best AMD or Intel's? Budget:<=35000INR. Pls post the config if possible. The laptop should be on the cooler side. 
Thanks in advance.


----------



## ankushkool (Feb 23, 2009)

in that budget i think u will only get a Acer AMD laptop. dont know de exact config though.


----------



## izzikio_rage (Feb 24, 2009)

Is the graphics ram in the dell studio 15 ddr2 or ddr3 ....and is changing from 256 to 512 going to improve performance significantly? The laptop has a ATI 4570 graphics card..


----------



## desiibond (Feb 24, 2009)

^^ It definitely would.


----------



## prashantmaxsteel (Feb 27, 2009)

Hullo, everybody,
My friend want to buy a laptop with a budget of Rs48,000
His uses are minimal but want to buy the best 48k has to offer.
He aims to replace his desktop with a laptop but must be portable enough and must be high on connectivity.

Can you suggest me some models that are the best within the range.

I checked sony models, but with this budget the available models are lack lustre.


----------



## izzikio_rage (Mar 1, 2009)

dell studio 15 (48K) the Zenith director plus ultra too (44K)....there are lots of discussions going on about it on other threads....check it out


----------



## pagol123 (Mar 3, 2009)

HI I AM HAVING AN "ACER EXTENSA 4630" LAPTOP.

 can any one tell me do i add graphic card in it. that means is it have a graphic card slot????


----------



## choudang (Mar 3, 2009)

Guys ...Need some urgent info regarding a laptop.

*Lenovo 3000 G430 415333Q*: this piece of lappy has good futures like dual core 2.00 GHz @ FSB 800 in New Montevina Platform, 1GB RAM@667, nVidia 9300M 256 and can be available in a price of 28500+4% VAT. so its a value for money. but need some info as i have found some mismatch details about it.

1. does in has 256 or 128 MB nVidia, i have spooked to dealer and they said its 256 as well as website also. Chip forum says its 128 and few says 256.
2. Can i upgrade the ram means additional slot available or not, if yes upto how much.

this piece lacking of attached bluetooth and camera, but both can be arranged within 1000 bucks.

if all going well, i will take it on 5th March.


----------



## kiah (Mar 12, 2009)

Hi. I want to buy a new laptop. The Dell Studio 15 caught my eye.
I am going to customize it - 512 mb GP (ATI Radeon mobility HD4570), 64-bit Vista Premium (just coz it costs 100 more)

Now my question is whether to update the processor or not ?

 its default is Core 2 Duo 2.4GHz - there's the option of making it 2.66 GHz at the cost of 9k. My only reason for considering it is whether the 2.4 processor can reaaaally max out the 512 mb gfx card

Excluding the processor customization the net cost is 52k  

I am open to suggestions - please let me know if there are better config available at this price

I've seen some hp models offering nearly the same at cheaper prices but with AMD processors (Turion 64 X2).I am not quite confident about them

any help will be welcome


----------



## zero77cool (Mar 13, 2009)

I was looking for a laptop to buy. 
My budget is *upto 75,000.*

These are my main requirements

==================================================================================================
Processor: Intel 2.2 GHz onwards  (If same speed, priority to TXXXX over PXXXX coz of 6 MB lvl. 2 cche)
RAM : 4GB *DDR3*
Hard Drive: 320 GB or more but must be *7200 RPM*
Graphics Card: 512 MB. Willing to switch to 256 if not available.
Screen Size: Doesnt matter as long as its above 14".
Optical Drive: DVD multi. Not very keen on Blu-Ray.
Connectivity: WLAN, Bluetooth essential
==================================================================================================

P.S. Looks dont matter. Performance is priority. 

I'v narrowed my search to a customized DELL Studio XPS 16. It shows Rs. 72000, but taxes are extra and wont be shown till I add to cart. Has anyone bought from the dell site? How much would the taxes come upto and is it reliable?

Dell is not my only choice, please give do me your opinions. Brands dont matter, as long as it has a year or more warranty in India with service centres.

Oh, and is there an Alienware outlet anywhere in the country? Just curious


----------



## desiibond (Mar 13, 2009)

Dell XPS 16 is perfect for you need. get it with 4670 gpu.


----------



## narasimhan1990 (Mar 23, 2009)

my father is going to buy a laptop. the company is hcl (can't change it). suggest the best hcl laptop out in the market. i visited hcl website *www.hclleaptops.in/ and the price of the maximum laptop was Rs57000. i was hoping to find a good gaming laptop but the top hcl laptop (HCL Leaptop Z-3919 ) has only "Mobile Intel Graphics Media Accelerator (GMA) 4500M-HD - Inbuilt in GM45 chipset" which won't play any of the new games even in low graphics. but other company laptops at the same price have good gaming capacity. but my father wants only hcl( as his friend works for hcl). so which is the best hcl gaming laptop? please suggest fast. thanks. sorry i didn't see this thread so i started a new topic.


----------



## techno0065 (Mar 30, 2009)

plz suggest a good laptop...my budget is around 70000 ..i want a screen 15 inch or higher wid  good graphics for gaming n gud build quality as i will not change my lappy soon...is it worth spending extra on thhe studio xps from dell or should i go for the studio 15 by having a 512 mb graphic card wich makes it rather similar in configuration to the xps model???


----------



## azaad_shri75 (Mar 30, 2009)

techno0065 said:


> plz suggest a good laptop...my budget is around 70000 ..i want a screen 15 inch or higher wid  good graphics for gaming n gud build quality as i will not change my lappy soon...is it worth spending extra on thhe studio xps from dell or should i go for the studio 15 by having a 512 mb graphic card wich makes it rather similar in configuration to the xps model???


   look for studio 16.


----------



## Silicon Chip (Mar 30, 2009)

Is Asus G50VT-X1 available in India.
It retails for $1000 in US.


----------



## ayanavish (Apr 7, 2009)

warrior said:


> Guys ...Need some urgent info regarding a laptop.
> 
> *Lenovo 3000 G430 415333Q*: this piece of lappy has good futures like dual core 2.00 GHz @ FSB 800 in New Montevina Platform, 1GB RAM@667, nVidia 9300M 256 and can be available in a price of 28500+4% VAT. so its a value for money. but need some info as i have found some mismatch details about it.
> 
> ...



1. 128 MB Nvidia...chcked in Computr Warehouse
2. Upto 4 GB (2 GB each)
-----------------------------------------
Posted again:
-----------------------------------------


narasimhan1990 said:


> my father is going to buy a laptop. the company is hcl (can't change it). suggest the best hcl laptop out in the market. i visited hcl website *www.hclleaptops.in/ and the price of the maximum laptop was Rs57000. i was hoping to find a good gaming laptop but the top hcl laptop (HCL Leaptop Z-3919 ) has only "Mobile Intel Graphics Media Accelerator (GMA) 4500M-HD - Inbuilt in GM45 chipset" which won't play any of the new games even in low graphics. but other company laptops at the same price have good gaming capacity. but my father wants only hcl( as his friend works for hcl). so which is the best hcl gaming laptop? please suggest fast. thanks. sorry i didn't see this thread so i started a new topic.



Check in Chroma
2 models have nVidia graphics with upto 256/512 mb of dedicated graphics
Price below 40k


----------



## chirag_leo (Apr 8, 2009)

I am looking for a laptop for MBA purposes and den later for job purposes. Looking for good portability(light weight) and for watching movies..
ppl have suggested me to go for 14 inch laptop..so the options r very limited for me,i guess..
one is Dell studio 14(nt many ppl buying it apparently)
second is Hp pavilion Dv4-1240tx/Dv4-1242tx .

I actually liked Dell studio 15 bt i feel its more of a desktop replacment...
plz help me with the above two models...also, plz suggest if thr is ay other laptop which can fit the bill(my price range is : 40000 to 60000/- ).

Thanks in advance..


----------



## Plasma_Snake (Apr 15, 2009)

My sister is about to buy a Lenovo S10, the guy is selling it for 22K and also offering an external laptop DVD drive(laptop's optical drive in a casing) for 3K, is it a good deal? I mean how much wud this drive cost out there in places like Nehru Place etc ? 8)


----------



## desiibond (Apr 15, 2009)

^^dude. seriously, 25k for a netbook+external dvd drive???

And that too second hand??

For another 1k you get Acer 4530
-----------------------------------------
Posted again:
-----------------------------------------
I would rather get a 12" ultraportable instead of a worth-for-nothing netbook


----------



## desiibond (Apr 15, 2009)

If you really like netbooks, here is what you get for 16.5k:

Asus EEE PC
Model No : PC 904H-XP-80G
Specifications
LCD : 8.9" 1024x600 (WSVGA)
CPU : Intel Mobile 
Memory : 1 GB DDR II
HDD : 80 GB
Audio : Hi-Definition Audio CODEC
Camera : 0.3 M Pixel
WL : 802.11/b/g
USB : 3
Card Reader : MMC /SD
Battery : 6 Cell (7 Hr)

Sony/samsung dvd burner: 1.1k
3.5" external case: 500 bucks

Total: 18k-19k

Add another 4k-5k and you will get EEE PC with 10" display.
-----------------------------------------
Posted again:
-----------------------------------------
Samsung  netbook for some 24k

Part No : NP-NC10-KA01N
CPU : Atom N270,1.6Ghz
Indent : Sapphire Blue
LCD : 10.2"WSVGA LED Backlit
Memory : 1GB, DDR2 667Mhz
HDD : 160GB
-----------------------------------------
Posted again:
-----------------------------------------
Samsung  netbook for some 24k

Part No : NP-NC10-KA01N
CPU : Atom N270,1.6Ghz
Indent : Sapphire Blue
LCD : 10.2"WSVGA LED Backlit
Memory : 1GB, DDR2 667Mhz
HDD : 160GB


----------



## Plasma_Snake (Apr 15, 2009)

Bhai Sahab, the prices I mentioned are all for the first hand product, nothing second hand here.


----------



## desiibond (Apr 15, 2009)

oooooh okay.


----------



## desiibond (Apr 15, 2009)

is there any budget constraint??

HP has released a new ultra portable 12" laptop (HP DV12) with AMD's new neo platform (1.6GHz Athlon processor + ATI graphics) and it's lot lot faster than any netbook available in the market now.


----------



## Plasma_Snake (Apr 15, 2009)

Yes Budget is the biggest constraint, it was 20K and going for this config also means going overboard.


----------



## technocrack (Apr 16, 2009)

Friends,

I got a problem with my Sony Vaio (VGN-NR430E). It is not switching on at all. When given to Sony service centre, they said motherboard is gone and need to be replaced. The estimate given is Rs.21,000. Though the laptop is only 9 months old, it doesn't have warranty as it was bought in US 

What shall I do?


----------



## reddick (Apr 18, 2009)

Hello Guys!

I want to buy a laptop.My Budget is 50K and the requirements are :-

17" screen 
Good speakers
Long battery life
reliable service after sale (it is must)

Basically I need it for surfing internet,watching movies,Games (average ones).
I want to buy of DELL and I like 'Studio 17' series.

But some of my friends advice me to go for HP as there r only limited service centers (here in Chandhigarh in Punjab) of Dell.I have heard that it's drivers n softwares are hardly founded and is costly than HP laptops.
Please advice me which one to choose - HP or DELL?
And if Dell,than what r the advantages of it than HP
Please reply to my questions.
Thanks a lot


----------



## Plasma_Snake (Apr 19, 2009)

Who says u can't get the service for Dell. Dell has the best service and after sales support in all of the MNC laptop companies. U don't have to exactly go to the service center like in the case of HP/Compaq, just ship the product and u r all done. As for comparing between the 2, Dell beats HP hands down. Dell maybe expensive a tad bit but that's what u r paying for the quality of the product and quality of the service. HP/Compaq devices have run into battery trouble lately and won't suggest it to anybody. As for support to, in Chandigarh, I've been to their center and it is operated by a complete bunch of mad@ss n00bs.
My friend's laptop,  a HP-DV-4 series had its battery conked out and when we went for replacement, we explained the whole case but still they adamantly replied,"Sir,  Iske barey main company ka engineer hi dekh k bateyega, hum aise battery replace nahin karke de sakte"  After 15 days we got the laptop back but not with a new battery but a refurbished one. 
I purchased 2 laptops last week only and none of them is HP/Compaq. I bought a Lenovo S10 for my sister and a Dell Studio 15 for myself.


----------



## reddick (Apr 19, 2009)

So is it wise to buy 'Studio 17' series, as it fits my requirements
Only customised options I want to do is buying :

9-cell Battery
1 GB RAM more
and a stylish Bag for laptop

I have to pay extra for these upgrades.
I plan to buy in mid of the may (may b the price will slashed down)

So is this is d right laptop for me or other options...

Thanks again for reply.


----------



## reddick (Apr 20, 2009)

AnyOne


----------



## Plasma_Snake (Apr 20, 2009)

Yup! Go ahead for it, its a good laptop but remember its gonna cost between 55-60K.


----------



## reddick (Apr 21, 2009)

I know
Thanks a lot for ur replies


----------



## harmik (May 1, 2009)

I needed some advice for a laptop.
Intended usage:
Some student work, presentations etc, Movies,little Gaming and internet.
Budget: about 50K.

I am looking for a config and have the foll specs in mind:
Processor: dualcore 2GHz+, 2+MB L2Cache
RAM: 2+GB 800+MHz DDR2 (or DDR3 even  )
Screen Size: 15-16 inches.
Resolution: would prefer 1440x900 or higher (or 1366x768)
Gfx: good enough for little gaming.
OS: would really prefer sys to be w/o an OS (but most of the systems nowadays have Vista).

Till now, Dell Studio 15 seems the best bet.
with Core2Duo P8600, 3GB DDR2, 15.6", 320GB 7200rpm, 512MB Radeon HD4570 price comes to around 53K.
is it possible somehow to get this sys w/o Vista nd shave off a few bucks?
Is there a huge performance diff b/w 256 MB & 512MB ATI Mobility Radeon HD4570 ???

Please advise if u knw any other better config, than the one stated....
Thanks...


----------



## izzikio_rage (May 1, 2009)

Check out the other threads on this forum for laptops in this range.....will give you a fair idea of what all is available for this price range.....as far as I believe this is the best config ...however you are stuck with vista


----------



## harmik (May 1, 2009)

izzikio_rage said:


> Check out the other threads on this forum for laptops in this range.....will give you a fair idea of what all is available for this price range.....as far as I believe this is the best config ...however you are stuck with vista



Hmm... I had already checked out existing threads on the forum. However, most of them are pretty old and most of those models are now phased out.
So any new suggestions are welcome...
thnx


----------



## izzikio_rage (May 2, 2009)

*www.thinkdigit.com/forum/showthread.php?t=107265
*www.thinkdigit.com/forum/showthread.php?t=113481
*www.thinkdigit.com/forum/showthread.php?t=109085

yup they are a little old ...but will give you a fair idea of what is in the market right now...


----------



## harmik (May 2, 2009)

Thanks a lot for the posts. Had already read 2 of them.
3rd was pretty informative.
Reading the reviews for Dell Studio 15 is tipping the scales in its favour. 
But still, any new suggestions are welcome...


----------



## hackerzlab (May 6, 2009)

i'm planning to buy a laptop and my budget is 60K

m gonna install windows xp or may be windows 7 if it comes out. m looking for atleast c2d 2.0 (minimum) with which can support upto a 4GB RAM atleast. a simple graphics card cuz playing games is not in the list. although will be dealing with movies and photo editing. 

i want a laptop which is light and also whch doesn't get heated up easily and yeah thin too if possible. how's apple in the market? 

m looking at apple mac... how about any dell or lenovo, or sony models?


----------



## hackerzlab (May 6, 2009)

sorry. double post./


----------



## technocrack (May 7, 2009)

technocrack said:


> Friends,
> 
> I got a problem with my Sony Vaio (VGN-NR430E). It is not switching on at all. When given to Sony service centre, they said motherboard is gone and need to be replaced. The estimate given is Rs.21,000. Though the laptop is only 9 months old, it doesn't have warranty as it was bought in US
> 
> What shall I do?


 
Any suggestions?


----------



## Mike84 (May 11, 2009)

hackerzlab said:


> i'm planning to buy a laptop and my budget is 60K
> 
> m gonna install windows xp or may be windows 7 if it comes out. m looking for atleast c2d 2.0 (minimum) with which can support upto a 4GB RAM atleast. a simple graphics card cuz playing games is not in the list. although will be dealing with movies and photo editing.
> 
> ...



Del Studio XPS 16


----------



## bigron (May 12, 2009)

Planning to buy a laptop.Screen size 12-13 inches and weight less then 2kgs.optical drive and all the necessary paraphanelia.budget not a constraint. kindly suggest.


----------



## se7en_sg (May 14, 2009)

Hi All,
I am interested in buying a netbook/mini notebook under 20K to supplement my desktop. The primary use will be surfing the web (downloading lots of files..), reading large PDFs & documents on the go and some basic multimedia viewing (viewing pictures, videos, songs).

I visited a few shops in Chandni Chowk, Kolkata but the only netbook under 20K
was the ASUS EeePC 900HA (1.6GHz Atom, 1GB RAM, Win XP Home, 160GB HDD, 5 hrs battery life)
It was available for Rs.17.5K + taxes.

I couldn't find the Lenovo S9/Acer Aspire one 9" models.
Lenovo S10 was really impressive; so was SAMSUNG NC10, but it was way beyond my budget.

Are the Acer/Lenovo 9" netbooks are still available in India ?

Also, how good is the ASUS Eee PC after-sales support?

Also, I hope the Atom 1.6Ghz CPU can handle firefox, thunderbird, VLC, Acrobat & Openoffice (not all at the same time though! ).


----------



## geek_rocker (May 21, 2009)

Hi everyone,
I'm going to buy a laptop. My budget is Rs. 50,000. I've been looking at the Dell Studio 15 and I think it's a good deal after upgrading the HDD to 500 GB. It has good graphics too.
I shall use my notebook for Internet/E-mail, Programming, Audio recording/editing, and some gaming. The ATi Mobility Radeon HD 4570 256 MB is good enough for games like F.E.A.R. but I think it cannot run Crysis.  Will the 512MB version be better?

Also, I want to know if I have better options within my budget.

Thanks in advance,
~GR~


----------



## desiibond (May 21, 2009)

HD4570 won't be able to play crysis whatever amount of RAM it has. You may be able to play at ultra low resolution.


----------



## varunparakh (May 22, 2009)

I want to buy a notebook mainly for gaming.Suggest me which one is better for playing the latest demanding games like crysis,gta 4 etc..

Chioice 1ell Studio 15

Processor
Intel®  Centrino® 2 Mobile Technology Intel®  CoreTM 2 Duo Processor P8600
Operating System
Genuine Windows Vista®  Home Premium
Operating System
Chipset
Intel®  Cantiga GM45 Chipset
Memory
4GB Dual-channel DDR2 SDRAM (2 x 2GB)
Hard Drive
320GB 7600RPM SATA Hard Drive
Display/Monitor
15.6” 720p WLED (1366x768) TrueLifeTM
Graphic Card
512MB ATI Mobility Radeon HD 4570
CD-ROM/DVD-ROM/Disk drive
Slot Load 8X max DVD+/-RW D with DVD+R double layer write capability
I/O Ports
VGA, HDMI 3x USB 2.0 (1x USB/E-SATA combo, 2x standard) IEEE 1394a / Gigabit NIC (no RJ11 – via dongle for USB External Modem) 1x Stereo in, 2x headphone/speaker out 8 in 1 media card reader ExpressCard 34

Approx 55K

Choice 2:HP DV5 1221TX

Processor
Intel C2D T6400(2GHz,@MB L2 Cache,800 MHz FSB)
15'4" Infinity Flush Glass WideScreen
HDMI v1.3 with HDCP Key
Hybrid TV Tuner Card
4GB PC-26400 DDR2(800MHz)
320 GB Serial ATA (5400RPM)
nVIDIA GeForce 9600 M GT(512MB)
FingerPrint Reader,Integrated Web Camera & Microphones
Blu-ray Drive with SuperMulti DL(8.5GB)DVD Writer
Windows Vista Home Premium(32bit
Three USB 2.0 Ports, • One IEEE 1394a Port (4 pins),  Two Stereo Headphone Jacks,  One RJ-11, One RJ-45,  One VGA Out,  Expansion port 3 - Docking port


Costing Approx 59K


----------



## rajhot (May 22, 2009)

HP one is a better choice but if u can spend 10k more u can get DELL XPS 16


----------



## desiibond (May 22, 2009)

varunparakh said:


> I want to buy a notebook mainly for gaming.Suggest me which one is better for playing the latest demanding games like crysis,gta 4 etc..
> 
> Chioice 1ell Studio 15
> 
> ...



Processor: Dell (more cache, lower power consumption, faster)
Display: Dell (LED display rocks)
HDD: Dell (faster rpm)
Battery backup: Dell (low power processor and LED display means more battery life)
Graphics: same
ram: same
support: dell
multimedia: HP


----------



## varunparakh (May 22, 2009)

Does ATI radeon 4570 n nvidia 9600 m gt has the same performance?benchmarks show a significant dif...this is the main aspect m lukin forward to..plz tell me which one as overall better for gaming?


----------



## k4ce (May 24, 2009)

^ *www.notebookcheck.net/Mobile-Graphics-Cards-Benchmark-List.844.0.html ...... compare the two cards here .... wid individual game benchmarks


----------



## varunparakh (May 24, 2009)

I have already seen this,i wanted to know how is the performance going to be with the above mentioned config.??

So plzz tell me which of the above 2 lappy is best for gaming..


----------



## desiibond (May 24, 2009)

This is the final time I am saying, That Dell laptop will be lot faster (faster HDD, processor and similar GPU). If you want speed and excellent support, go for Dell.


----------



## damngoodman999 (May 24, 2009)

varunparakh said:


> I have already seen this,i wanted to know how is the performance going to be with the above mentioned config.??
> 
> So plzz tell me which of the above 2 lappy is best for gaming..



dude that 9600MGT is better than 4570 , but that HP model has HDD & battery back up problem as for gaming go for MSI which comes with same 9600MGT 

as for CRYSIS u can expect the good resolution in the laptop & also 9600MGT or 4570 is not future proof for the games upcoming .

get a decent laptop and good gaming desktop .

the gaming LAPTOP that too plays CRYSIS @ 1280 X 1024 with all high settings is DELL XPX 1730 ... which costs a LAKH & above , it comes with 9 cell battery only backup for 1 & 1/2 hrs thats all ..


----------



## varunparakh (May 24, 2009)

So one last question
1.Suggest me any other laptop(best for gaming) within 60K(any company)
2.Are MSI lappy's availble in india??
3.Should i get a lappy from U.S(less expensive,wider range of choice HP or Dell or any other)
4.Should a wait for the Budget which is going to be released on July 31st??

Plzz help me..I am a student pursuing B.Tech(C.S.E)


----------



## damngoodman999 (May 24, 2009)

varunparakh said:


> So one last question
> 1.Suggest me any other laptop(best for gaming) within 60K(any company)
> 2.Are MSI lappy's availble in india??
> 3.Should i get a lappy from U.S(less expensive,wider range of choice HP or Dell or any other)
> ...



if u play @ & below 1024 X 768 @ medium grafix for CRYSIS , go for HP that one but get a 9 cell battery

r u living in a DORM/HOSTEL ???


----------



## varunparakh (May 26, 2009)

I live in a PG...what advantage can i get with 4 gigs of ram on 32 bit...3 is enough..bt dell ship der lappy with 4gigs...should i upgrade mine to 64-bit...but games??will any of those run on 64-bit..i suppose no..
nyway..i spoke to a dell xecutive he said the lappy would cost Rs.54,102...including shipping and taxes!!
Dats kewl..i will also be getting a Bluetooth mouse with it!!!
So i am pretty much inclined towards the dell one now..Will be getting one after my exams,that is by the end of next month..Jus cant wait!!
Thanks evryone..if u see anyone by the time..please let me know.


----------



## damngoodman999 (May 26, 2009)

varunparakh said:


> I live in a PG...what advantage can i get with 4 gigs of ram on 32 bit...3 is enough..bt dell ship der lappy with 4gigs...should i upgrade mine to 64-bit...but games??will any of those run on 64-bit..i suppose no..
> nyway..i spoke to a dell xecutive he said the lappy would cost Rs.54,102...including shipping and taxes!!
> Dats kewl..i will also be getting a Bluetooth mouse with it!!!
> So i am pretty much inclined towards the dell one now..Will be getting one after my exams,that is by the end of next month..Jus cant wait!!
> Thanks evryone..if u see anyone by the time..please let me know.



Good dont even think abt of playing CRYSIS !!

Studio 15 GPU is 4570 lower than 9600MGT !!


----------



## azaad_shri75 (May 26, 2009)

varunparakh said:


> I live in a PG...what advantage can i get with 4 gigs of ram on 32 bit...3 is enough..bt dell ship der lappy with 4gigs...should i upgrade mine to 64-bit...but games??will any of those run on 64-bit..i suppose no..
> nyway..i spoke to a dell xecutive he said the lappy would cost Rs.54,102...including shipping and taxes!!
> Dats kewl..i will also be getting a Bluetooth mouse with it!!!
> So i am pretty much inclined towards the dell one now..Will be getting one after my exams,that is by the end of next month..Jus cant wait!!
> Thanks evryone..if u see anyone by the time..please let me know.



double check with sales guy, generally they dont send the bluetooth mouse and when asked they would give some lame excuses.


----------



## izzikio_rage (May 28, 2009)

finally got my dell studio 1555 ....a few questions....is it better for the battery if I keep the lap plugged in at all times? I am using it as a desktop replacement so AC power is available......

2) I connected it to another dell studio 1555 via wifi ..the laptop shows the other laptop but when I double click on it .it asks me to check the spelling of the name of the other laptop ....I even tried using the ip address ....the firewall is off ...


----------



## desiibond (May 28, 2009)

1) *www.laptop-battery.org/batterytips.html


----------



## techno0065 (May 30, 2009)

i am getting dell studio 1555 wid da following config-
p8600 processor 2.4 ghz
4 gd ddr2 ram
512 ati 4570 gr320 gb 7200 rpm hard disk
topo black colour
backlit keyboard and creative soundcard
windows vista 64 bit
total price comes out to be rs57435
i am gettin a bluetooth mouse free
is dis a good config????
any issues wid dis laptop???WILL IT BE ABLE TO RUN DA LATEST GAMES EVEN AT LOW SETTINGS???
kindly advise...


----------



## damngoodman999 (May 30, 2009)

techno0065 said:


> i am getting dell studio 1555 wid da following config-
> p8600 processor 2.4 ghz
> 4 gd ddr2 ram
> 512 ati 4570 gr320 gb 7200 rpm hard disk
> ...



u have to understand one thing about the laptop especially the laptop under 60K r not much capable of playing all the games
with HD 4570 u can some games @ medium level , but not the crysis ,farcry2 @ medium .. horrible grafix


----------



## izzikio_rage (May 30, 2009)

I got the same ....the lap is great .....you'll be able to run crysis and all at medium settings, bioshock at almost full and quite a lot more at near the top levels ....My only advise is to check the soundcard thing...its creative's sound enhancement software ..not a sound card ...by the way the one that is default is pretty good. 


guys ..help me connect to another studio 15 in vista...


----------



## damngoodman999 (May 30, 2009)

izzikio_rage said:


> I got the same ....the lap is great .....you'll be able to run crysis and all at medium settings, bioshock at almost full and quite a lot more at near the top levels ....My only advise is to check the soundcard thing...its creative's sound enhancement software ..not a sound card ...by the way the one that is default is pretty good.
> 
> 
> guys ..help me connect to another studio 15 in vista...



@ what resolution u run crysis ??


----------



## IronManForever (May 30, 2009)

Guys, I need a laptop. No, not a netbook. 

*Purpose:* Should run Linux (Ubuntu) flawlessly. Field computer. Should be comfortable to work with. Should have a DVD drive. 

*Price:* 20k to 30k. Basically this isnt about speed or hardware or anything. Any budget full size notebook with RAM upgradeable to 4GB (if possible). 

Do I have choices?


----------



## techno0065 (May 30, 2009)

hi rage
since u hve bougt dis lappy can u tell me sumthing more abt dis...lik i hve heard dat deres some colour problem in da screen??? n also does it heat up too much??? ...plz share ur experience wid  dis lappy so far...


----------



## damngoodman999 (May 30, 2009)

IronManForever said:


> Guys, I need a laptop. No, not a netbook.
> 
> *Purpose:* Should run Linux (Ubuntu) flawlessly. Field computer. Should be comfortable to work with. Should have a DVD drive.
> 
> ...




dell vostro 1310 series are good & also the acer Extensa series goes good for the LINUX


----------



## azaad_shri75 (May 30, 2009)

damngoodman999 said:


> dell vostro 1310 series are good & also the acer Extensa series goes good for the LINUX



avoid vostro.


----------



## IronManForever (May 30, 2009)

@damngoodman999
It was kinda hard to look up Dell Vostro 1310. A product link? I think these models are expensive? Cuz the ones I got were 1,000$+.

Also which Acer Extensa model is within the range? 

@azaad_shri75
I think Acers are less dependable than Dells? 
----

I just need an inexpensive notebook that runs Linux well. Any hardware prerequisites can be neglected.


----------



## azaad_shri75 (May 31, 2009)

I said vostro not all dell models,


----------



## techno0065 (May 31, 2009)

hey can neone tell me sumthing more abt dis studio 1555...lik i hve heard dat deres some colour problem in da screen??? n also does it heat up too much??? ...plz share ur experience wid dis lappy so far...neone???


----------



## damngoodman999 (May 31, 2009)

IronManForever said:


> @damngoodman999
> It was kinda hard to look up Dell Vostro 1310. A product link? I think these models are expensive? Cuz the ones I got were 1,000$+.
> 
> Also which Acer Extensa model is within the range?
> ...



Acer Extensa which comes which core2duo 2GB RAM 160GB HDD costs u 29500/- , i dono exact model no i let u know by today !


----------



## izzikio_rage (May 31, 2009)

about the dell studio 1555 ...nope the screen is great ...no colour problems yet, altough the factory settings for the contrast and gamma and all could have been better ....am looking for some software to set these optimally, will let you know more on this soon...

As far as heating is concerned ..no it does not heat up too much as long as the vents are not obstructed so no lying on the bed and using the lappy...Long hours of gaming and all will heat the lap to some extent but then also the palm rests and all do not heat up too much ....also I have a 9 cell battery so it gives a nice front tilt to the laptop creating even more space for air circulation ....

the lap is pretty good ..looks ...keyboard ...features and all....vista is a pain but then dell have now oficially released windows XP dirvers for this model so will move to XP soon....

You can check out other reviews in the reviews section of this forum ....will post a longer review there soon....


----------



## techno0065 (Jun 1, 2009)

hey thanks rage
i hve just ordered da da dell studio 1555 wid da following config
p8600 processor 2.4 ghz
4 gd ddr2 ram
512 ati 4570 gr320 gb 7200 rpm hard disk
topo black colour
backlit keyboard and creative soundcard
windows vista 64 bit
total price comes out to be rs57398
m gettin a bluetooth mouse free and a bag worth 840
will be gettin dis widin a week...hope derse no prob wid da screen in mine tooo!!!


----------



## cool_techie_tvm (Jun 1, 2009)

techno0065 said:


> hey can neone tell me sumthing more abt dis studio 1555...lik i hve heard dat deres some colour problem in da screen??? n also does it heat up too much??? ...plz share ur experience wid dis lappy so far...neone???



I am using the product since the past two weeks. No such screen problems, at least for me. Heard that they are replacing the faulty screens with newly calibrated screens. 

The laptop doesn't heat up much. I spend hours playing GTA IV and obtained 43~48 FPS with the latest ATI catalyst 9.5 drivers (modded to work with Dell s1555, by myself ) Even after playing for hours, the product does not get heated up. I am not using any form of notebook coolers..


----------



## cool_techie_tvm (Jun 1, 2009)

techno0065 said:


> hey thanks rage
> i hve just ordered da da dell studio 1555 wid da following config
> p8600 processor 2.4 ghz
> 4 gd ddr2 ram
> ...



I got the same for 52500/-. Base config with the addition of 512MB GPU and back lighted keyboard. How come they charge u 4900/- extra? No freebies extra of course. 

The creative addon is just software, no hardware changes.


----------



## cool_techie_tvm (Jun 1, 2009)

izzikio_rage said:


> finally got my dell studio 1555 ....a few questions....is it better for the battery if I keep the lap plugged in at all times? I am using it as a desktop replacement so AC power is available......



I started something similar in another forum, please check it out in here *forums.whirlpool.net.au/forum-replies.cfm?t=1210941


----------



## izzikio_rage (Jun 2, 2009)

thanks cooltechie will check it out.....by the way is there any free software that can help me set my screen contrast and other things....I remember there was one in which you were shown coloured cubes and things and had to change the settings accordingly to get the perfect display ...any idea where I can get it? 

By the way the ans to my own problem the dell gives some problem connecting to others due to the mcaffee firewall...I need to turn it off and then access the LAN.


----------



## cool_techie_tvm (Jun 2, 2009)

I used *www.photofriday.com/calibrate.php to calibrate the LCD ..


----------



## cool_techie_tvm (Jun 3, 2009)

Newer A06 Bios Released for S1555


----------



## techno0065 (Jun 3, 2009)

cool_techie_tvm said:


> I got the same for 52500/-. Base config with the addition of 512MB GPU and back lighted keyboard. How come they charge u 4900/- extra? No freebies extra of course.
> 
> The creative addon is just software, no hardware changes.


i think the taxes have raised my price...i belong to punjab bt i suspect 4900 is too much...excluding taxes the price was 52772..


----------



## izzikio_rage (Jun 3, 2009)

@cool_techie_tvm: is the new bios worth updating to? 

@techno0065: I think all the taxes are mandatory .....being in punjab you'll be getting a concession that is equal to your VAT paid ....don't worry too much, the laptop's great and worth every paise you put in....


----------



## cool_techie_tvm (Jun 4, 2009)

izzikio_rage said:


> @cool_techie_tvm: is the new bios worth updating to?



I do not know. But i updated it to be on the safe side


----------



## techno0065 (Jun 4, 2009)

bt how cum u get it 4900 less cool techie....did u get da p8600 processor or da default t6400?? n can u plz tell da amount u paid in taxes???





cool_techie_tvm said:


> I got the same for 52500/-. Base config with the addition of 512MB GPU and back lighted keyboard. How come they charge u 4900/- extra? No freebies extra of course.
> 
> The creative addon is just software, no hardware changes.


----------



## cool_techie_tvm (Jun 4, 2009)

techno0065 said:


> bt how cum u get it 4900 less cool techie....did u get da p8600 processor or da default t6400?? n can u plz tell da amount u paid in taxes???



I opted for the P8600. 

Here is a screenie of the last page which depicts the sums involved 

*imgur.com/3ELDO.jpg


----------



## izzikio_rage (Jun 4, 2009)

I paid rs 53K ..the only changes being 512MB graphics card, 9cell battery, topo black colour and 4GB of RAM ...this should come out to 52K now .....

You get the best price if you buy online straight from dell...


----------



## cool_techie_tvm (Jun 4, 2009)

53k for 512MB GPU, 9 cell battery and 4GB RAM is really good indeed.

I got 512 MB GPU, 6 cell battery and 3GB RAM for 52500/-


----------



## techno0065 (Jun 4, 2009)

hey how come its 5000 more for me????.........hey techie can u plz send ur final quotation wich dell sends to confirm order in pdf to me at mann0265@yahoo.com


----------



## cool_techie_tvm (Jun 4, 2009)

I have emailed the quotation PDF, according to which i had made the payment of 52500/-.

The only changes were 512MB GPU and back lighted keyboard. Now they are giving away 4GB RAM, when i ordered only 3GB was available. The rest are the same (P8600 and 320GB HDD etc etc).


----------



## damngoodman999 (Jun 4, 2009)

^^ those who go for DELL studio15 , they can surely go for ASUS laptop which has 9600Mgt GDDR3 GPU with P8600 proccy costs 59000/-


----------



## techno0065 (Jun 5, 2009)

cool_techie_tvm said:


> I have emailed the quotation PDF, according to which i had made the payment of 52500/-.
> 
> The only changes were 512MB GPU and back lighted keyboard. Now they are giving away 4GB RAM, when i ordered only 3GB was available. The rest are the same (P8600 and 320GB HDD etc etc).


thanks a lot techie......as i figure out mine is costlier duie to 4 gb ram,320 gb 72oo rpm hard drive (i think urs is 5400 rpm),topo black colour,creative sound solution,carrying case,windows 64 bit....all dese things add up to make mine expensive dan yours...i think dis may b da case..wht do u thnk???


----------



## cool_techie_tvm (Jun 5, 2009)

techno0065 said:


> thanks a lot techie......as i figure out mine is costlier duie to 4 gb ram,320 gb 72oo rpm hard drive (i think urs is 5400 rpm),topo black colour,creative sound solution,carrying case,windows 64 bit....all dese things add up to make mine expensive dan yours...i think dis may b da case..wht do u thnk???



The extra RAM and HDD can be added to the laptop, without voiding the warranty. They are available at cheaper rates than that is being given away by Dell. 

The creative add on is just software. Many have reported not much use in the case of this product. Besides u will be able to use them for a maximum of three re-installs only. And every time u reinstall the OS, u will have to request for a new key from Creative. Quite cumbersome in my opinion.

64bit OS is necessary and the carry case is essential.


----------



## techno0065 (Jun 5, 2009)

cool_techie_tvm said:


> The extra RAM and HDD can be added to the laptop, without voiding the warranty. They are available at cheaper rates than that is being given away by Dell.
> 
> The creative add on is just software. Many have reported not much use in the case of this product. Besides u will be able to use them for a maximum of three re-installs only. And every time u reinstall the OS, u will have to request for a new key from Creative. Quite cumbersome in my opinion.
> 
> 64bit OS is necessary and the carry case is essential.


bt i thnk its gud to get it from dell itself....besides dis i m also gettin 1 yr acidental cover wich costs abt 1200 more dan da normal warranty...so adding all dese things make my lappy expensive dan urs n i thnk it still gives a gud value at dis price wid all dese things included...n btw how is ur lappy performing in games,techie??


----------



## cool_techie_tvm (Jun 5, 2009)

Yes, it is better to opt from Dell itself, if u hate the idea of opening up and tinkering with the product 

I have only tried GTA IV and i was able to obtain 40~48 FPS for the game using 9.5 catalyst drivers (which i had modded for Win XP). Formatted and installed Win XP SP3 the day i got the product. Completed the game too  (a must play if u ask me!!) 

Saw in many forums that laptops cannot be used for gaming and various other bla bla bla. Trust me, i have spent many all-nighters playing GTA IV and the product performs consistently. Of course i am on the stock cooling and the fan noise is quite low even when they are on high speeds. I am using the product as a desktop replacement and hence have removed the battery and use an UPS instead. For my "mobile" needs, i have another work supplied laptop. Make sure to invest on an external keyboard and mouse if gaming is on your mind. U will be able to find USB to PS2 adapters in ebay. Now u do not want to ruin the delicate keys by consistent gaming, right? 

Frankly it is been sometime since i left the arena of gaming, so am unsure about the latest games. I have come across youtube videos depicting good crysis gameplay using the same.


----------



## izzikio_rage (Jun 5, 2009)

tried playing GRID on it....works great even at a resolution of 1024X786 with all the settings at high or ultra ....

Burnout paradise starts stuttering albeit breifly at 1360X786 but is still playable in most areas ....

I tried running 3d mark vantage on it but got the error that the min resolution of 1200X something is not supported ....altough the native resolution is 1360X786 ...need help on this issue....


----------



## techno0065 (Jun 5, 2009)

it means it performs well in da gaming dept...yeah ill b using da bluetooth mouse wich s free wid dell n my logitech wireless keyboard for gaming ..hey wht do u mean by modding da drivers..how did u do dat...n can u plz tell me to install xp by keepin da vista wich comes preinstalled


----------



## cool_techie_tvm (Jun 5, 2009)

I will copy-paste something i had posted in an Australian forum some days ago ..

_Catalyst Drivers released by ATI cannot be installed on OEM products. This is due to some foresaken tieup between these firms (OEMs and ATI). But the official drivers can be installed on OEM systems. We just need to "cheat" the system. Suitable changes in the inf files (not on the driver kernel) and it can be installed on OEM systems.

This is what i did. Changed and added some entries in the inf files so that it matched dell's specifications and lo! i was able to install the official catalyst 9.5 drivers for my 4570. Anyone will be able to do it for their desired OS. U will need to compare and seek the difference in the inf files (between ATI official drivers and Stock ATI drivers supplied by Dell)._


----------



## cool_techie_tvm (Jun 5, 2009)

techno0065 said:


> it means it performs well in da gaming dept...yeah ill b using da bluetooth mouse wich s free wid dell n my logitech wireless keyboard for gaming ..hey wht do u mean by modding da drivers..how did u do dat...n can u plz tell me to install xp by keepin da vista wich comes preinstalled



Logitech softwares (which come with their products) are known to effect the normal working of Dell's Quickset. Quickset is the integrated software which controls backlighting and various other features like power management. 

U will not be able to install XP straightaway. The laptop comes with three partitions. Of these two are reserved for recovery and diagnostics. The main partition comes with windows vista installed. I formatted that partition and divided it into more partitions of 40GB (it was 290GB as a single partition). Installed windows xp in one of the partitions. Since i created more partitions, i will be able to install vista/win 7/linux is any of the partitions.


----------



## izzikio_rage (Jun 6, 2009)

you don't even need to format ....I used a free partition manager to make them ....EASUS or something (its mentioned in the freeware fast track of digit). now I have 4 partitions ....


----------



## varuog (Jun 6, 2009)

Guys, I need your advice.

For a Intel Core 2 Duo Processor P8600 (2.4 GHz / 1066 FSB) , which one would be better ? -  *4 GB DDR2 *RAM or *3 GB DDR3* RAM ???


----------



## damngoodman999 (Jun 6, 2009)

3GB DDR3  RAM is better than 4GB DDR2


----------



## williamkane (Jun 6, 2009)

Hi I have a query regarding hard disk free space.

I have a HP dv6700t with hard disk size of 250gb

Of late I have been downloading stuff so much that I didnt bother to check what is the free space. Now when I finally did it yesterday, I saw that it's only 5gb ..so it is like this now

Local Disc (In which I have all the data) Total space = 220 gb, Free space = 5gb
HP_Recovery Total size = 12gb, Free space = 1.99gb

But when I checked the folders individually, I found that the space was primarily consumed by 

The folders created by me (movies etc) =  120 GB

Windows = 14 gb

program files = 5gb

documents and pics = ~ 6gb

So the actual space consumption, as I see it, is only 145 gb and I must see a free space of 75 gb!!! in the drive (220-145)  ..can anybody please let me know where all the space might be hiding and how to get it back?..I do a shift del so it is not in the recycle bin...Is there any software which can show me the individual sizes of all the folders I have on my system and their sum, so that I can compare that with the free space available?.


----------



## paroh (Jun 6, 2009)

This is because of TWO reason.
1)Check system restore is on or off (If it is on it is taking lot of space)
2)Run a chkdsk on ur drive (If there is some problem with FREE space allocation mark as free space is marked as allocated)


----------



## izzikio_rage (Jun 7, 2009)

one really stupid question ......how do I use the memory card reader in the dell 1555 .....I put in my sony memory stick pro duo and the whole thing went in ....had to pull it out with a compass.....so how do I use this card reader , the manual says that it can be used for a memory stick... HELP


----------



## Power UP (Jun 7, 2009)

damngoodman999 said:


> ^^ those who go for DELL studio15 , they can surely go for ASUS laptop which has 9600Mgt GDDR3 GPU with P8600 proccy costs 59000/-



Dude which model ?? G50V ??


----------



## cool_techie_tvm (Jun 7, 2009)

izzikio_rage said:


> one really stupid question ......how do I use the memory card reader in the dell 1555 .....I put in my sony memory stick pro duo and the whole thing went in ....had to pull it out with a compass.....so how do I use this card reader , the manual says that it can be used for a memory stick... HELP



No such problems for me. The stick fits properly, just like the blank provided with the laptop..


----------



## izzikio_rage (Jun 8, 2009)

its a sony memory stick pro duo (the one supplied with the sony cybershot cameras) ...the stick has a width less than that of the blank ....


----------



## Mike84 (Jun 9, 2009)

Suggestion required:

My friend requires a laptop and i need your suggestion in this.

Budget: 35-45K

Requirements: [As stated by my friend  ]
Core 2 Duo ..............(>=2.0 Ghz)
Beeeg HDD---------------(>=250GB)
Good RAM................(=3Ghz)
Fingerprint Reader(must have)
Camera(must have... preferrably with face recognition software)............(>=2.0MP)
Bluetooth............I guess its there in all laptops
less than 17" screen but will watch movies..........(so 14" or 15")
Bright and sweet colors(pink red green...)....................(anything that is swwet would do... like bright and glossy with led lights... backlit keyboards... cool vinyls... anything sweet-for a girl) 


Please suggest something that matches these...


----------



## techno0065 (Jun 12, 2009)

hi guys...i got my studio 15 today...its awesome bt i hve found it heats up quickly...even in an ac room it heats up fast...how to prevent it frm heating too much?? n wht r some initial tweaks i do wid da lappy lik in da graphics dept..etc..for good performance...i want to retain da original windows vista...n r dere ne sort of updates of ne drivers available  i need to install on my new dell studio 1555???


----------



## drvarunmehta (Jun 12, 2009)

Get a laptop cooler


----------



## soham (Jun 13, 2009)

Hey guys, can anyone tell me how good is the ACER 5738G which has been recently launched. Price is around 41k. The configuration is as follows:

CPU: 	Intel Core2 Duo CPU T6400 (2 MB L2 cache, 2 GHz, 800 MHz, 35 W),supporting Intel 64 architecture
Screen: 	15.6 inch HD 1366 x 768 pixel resolution, high-brightness (220-nit) Acer CineCrystal
Memory: 	4 GB DDR3 1067 MHz RAM
Operating System: 	Genuine Vista Home Premium
Hard Disk: 	320 GB HDD
Optical Drive: 	8X DVD Super Multi double-layer drive
Wifi: 	Yes
Bluetooth: 	2.0+EDR (Enhanced Data Rate)
Modem: 	(RJ 11) port
USB: 	4 USB 2.0 ports
Audio: 	Dolby 8-optimized surround sound system with two built-in stereo speakers
Graphics: 	nVidia GeForce 512MB VRAM - Dedicated Graphics
Carrybag: 	Yes
Battery: 	6 cell Lithium Ion battery
Warranty: 	1 Year Limited International Travelers Warranty
Camera: 	Integrated Acer Crystal Eye high-def webcam, featuring 640 x 480 @ 30 fps
Others: 	HDMI port with HDCP support,(VGA) port, Microphone-in jack, Ethernet (RJ-45) port,Headphone/speaker

*www.newtechnology.co.in/wp-content/uploads/2009/05/acer-aspire-5738g.jpeg

*www.newtechnology.co.in/wp-content/uploads/2009/05/acer5738g.jpg


----------



## izzikio_rage (Jun 13, 2009)

@techno0065 in an AC room it may seem like the laptop is heating up a lot....but check the temperature that the processor and all are running at (use everest or something like that ) before you decide to invest in a laptop cooler. as per my experience the lap does not heat all that much ...


----------



## techno0065 (Jun 13, 2009)

izzikio_rage said:


> @techno0065 in an AC room it may seem like the laptop is heating up a lot....but check the temperature that the processor and all are running at (use everest or something like that ) before you decide to invest in a laptop cooler. as per my experience the lap does not heat all that much ...


yeah i think in an ac room lappy tend to feel heating up too much...i can certainly do widout a cooler...btw can u tell me ne driver updates as i mentioned before for my studio wich will enhance da gaming capabilties and overall performance of da sysytem n som tips to speed up da vista...i want to stick to vista only


----------



## izzikio_rage (Jun 14, 2009)

the latest updates are all available on the dell website under the support...the whole set is around 600MB ...and to really enhance gaming turn off all the bells and whistles of vista ...there are detailed tutorials and softwares for it on the net....

BTW: try a game first..the lap gives pretty good performance even without any tweaking ...


----------



## techno0065 (Jun 14, 2009)

all da driver updates are before da date of my studio being deliverd ...so i think it must have da latest drivers???


----------



## gunzz (Jun 14, 2009)

Anybody using Linux (Say Ubuntu 8.10 or 9.04) on Dell Studio laptops? Any issues of drivers for audio, display etc?? I intend going in for Dell Studio 15 and have to use Linux on it.


----------



## gunzz (Jun 14, 2009)

Also anyone from Mumbai, please recommend a good laptop dealer (Acer, toshiba, HP etc - with good discounts than in authorised  show rooms??)  in Mumbai based on your experience, maybe in Lamington road etc.. with whom you have done purchases!!! 

moreover, though it is advisable to do Dell purchases online, i have seen many shops in Lamington Road, Mumbai, sell Dell machines off the counter (in sealed/packed condition) with discounts of a couple of thousands that the online listed/configured prices?  Any experiences on this?

thanks in advance


----------



## cool_techie_tvm (Jun 16, 2009)

Did anyone order the creative software upgrade with their S1555? If so, could u please upload the CD contents to rapidshare or any other file sharing website?

I want to run the software as trial and invest on it, if it is worthy enough. 

PS: I do not want your serial key, i just need the utility. It is actually a 30 day trial.


----------



## techno0065 (Jun 17, 2009)

hey guys m new to laptop gaming....do u guys ysually use an external keyboard mouse for gaming on da lappy???....n will my logitech wireless keyboard mouse work fine wid ma dell studio??..plz advise


----------



## damngoodman999 (Jun 17, 2009)

techno0065 said:


> hey guys m new to laptop gaming....do u guys ysually use an external keyboard mouse for gaming on da lappy???....n will my logitech wireless keyboard mouse work fine wid ma dell studio??..plz advise




what game do u play ?? 

use any USB keyboard , if u using Desktop gaming then u can opt for higher end keyboard this is Ok ,, any Cordless or corded


----------



## drvarunmehta (Jun 17, 2009)

External keyboard - not necessary
External mouse - Yes

And yes, your wireless kbd/mouse will work with the Dell Studio.


----------



## techno0065 (Jun 18, 2009)

damngoodman999 said:


> what game do u play ??
> 
> use any USB keyboard , if u using Desktop gaming then u can opt for higher end keyboard this is Ok ,, any Cordless or corded


currently m playing bioshock and stranglehold..


----------



## izzikio_rage (Jun 18, 2009)

you need a mouse only if you are into FPS ....for racing the keyboard is enough.


----------



## Mike84 (Jun 23, 2009)

Hi Guys,
Am having a strange problem... Can someone please help me???
I have an MSI GX720 Laptop for 5 months now, and it is running great with the vista home premium provided with it.
The strange problem is that... i cannot upgrade my Nvidia driver. the 176.XXX version provided with it works... but when i download the latest ones from nvidia after the activeX scanning from the nvidia site even, its not working... While installing it is only recognizing the HD audio drivers and upgrading it. Its not detecting any gcard hardware on the system(the setup). There is no problem with install, as all games and gpuz are detecting the card perfectly and it is also working great without a single glitch so far...
Any ahs any idea about this issue???
Am playing Lost Planet adn i think upgrading the driver will improve performance... Its running great anyways... just want to shift to high gear on the eye candy part..


----------



## gunzz (Jul 3, 2009)

Hi Friends
Anybody using the Acer Travelmate 5730?? Want to go in for the same. any reviews/experiences?
TIA
- Gunzz


----------



## apacheman (Jul 3, 2009)

I've got an internal SATA HDD, I wanna connect it to my laptop which has an eSATA port, how do i do that? is there some kinda cable for that sorta connection? 
lemme know please...


----------



## varunparakh (Jul 3, 2009)

Hii..ereryone..

I got another laptop to talk about..
Wish to buy it..but m confused..So help meh..

Should i get the 
Dell Studio 15 with T8600 and 512 MB of ATI RADEON 4570(No touch bottons or Remote or LED's or Dedicated buttons for Wifi and Bluetooth)


or the

HP Pavillion dv6-1110AX Portable with
AMD Turion X2 Dual-Core Mobile Processor RM-74(2.2GHz,1MB L2 Cache,Up to 3600 MHz FSB,64-bit)
15'5"" HD widescreen
4GB(800MHz) RAM
320GB HD
*"ATI Radeon HD 4650 with 1GB dedicated Graphics"*

Basically i am confused because of the processor,should i get an AMD over C2D or not..
No dought the GPU is far more better..

So plzz lemme know ur views over AMD procc..


----------



## varunparakh (Jul 5, 2009)

hello guyzzz plzzz reply..i need to get the lappy asap..
plzzz


----------



## thetillian (Jul 5, 2009)

varunparakh said:


> Hii..ereryone..
> 
> I got another laptop to talk about..
> Wish to buy it..but m confused..So help meh..
> ...



Bro, i heard that AMD processors get more hot than Intel's (I only heard from some one). So to india's temp intel are best i think. But Look before you leap


----------



## varunparakh (Jul 5, 2009)

> Bro, i heard that AMD processors get more hot than Intel's (I only heard from some one). So to india's temp intel are best i think. But Look before you leap



Still...d confusion exists..wht to buy...n wht to leave>.???


----------



## rajhot (Jul 6, 2009)

DELL studio 15


----------



## varunparakh (Jul 6, 2009)

I am inclined towards the HP one..HP are also giving a lappy..dnt noe the model no..
with C2D t6200 i sppse or may b 8600..and 512 mb Nvidia 9600GT


----------



## drsubhadip (Jul 8, 2009)

I want to buy a gaming laptop with budget around 40 to 45 thousand rs
can any one help to buy it
which company do i go
Dell ,hp, hcl, acer, or zenith
what is ur suggestion
help me please
well it has to be having a graphiz card


----------



## desiibond (Jul 9, 2009)

there is one in Zenith but I don't trust it's reliability.

For Dell/HP, you need to put atleast 55k for a good gaming laptop.

check these:

1) Dell Studio 15
2) Lenovo Ideapad Y430 (comes with c2d and 9300M) only for casual gaming
3) Dell Studio XPS with HD4570 ( i think)
4) HP pavilion dv5
5) ASUS and MSI gaming series notebooks.


----------



## drsubhadip (Jul 9, 2009)

Help me to select laptop
what about zenith
is it reliable
can i go for it


----------



## desiibond (Jul 9, 2009)

Can't say how reliable zenith is. I would rather go for brands like HP/Dell/Toshiba/Acer/ASUS/MSI/Samsung over zenith.


----------



## Gursimran (Jul 10, 2009)

The mute key of my dell studio 15 has come out.... what to do guys??
do i need to call dell or simply go to local laptop repair center.

it is under limited hardware warranty


----------



## azaad_shri75 (Jul 10, 2009)

^ dell's built quality is not satisfactory, call dell and bash them.


----------



## desiibond (Jul 10, 2009)

Just call Dell and get it fixed. And make sure they don't charge anything for that.


----------



## Gursimran (Jul 10, 2009)

but it was my fault.....power plug fell on it....but the buttons are too delicate, sometime they get jammed and i 've to press it very hard to normalize it...


----------



## varunparakh (Jul 10, 2009)

> I want to buy a gaming laptop with budget around 40 to 45 thousand rs
> can any one help to buy it
> which company do i go
> Dell ,hp, hcl, acer, or zenith
> ...


There is no point in even thinking of Acer or HCL or Zenith
The comp is btw Dell and HP..
I'd suggest go for HP Pavillion dv6-1110AX
Its powered with AMD Turion X2 procc(2.2GHz)
4Gigs of RAM,320Gb of HD and all other features as dell or any other laptop has!!

Most importantly its got a 1Gig of Graphic Card ATI Mobility Radeon 4650
Which can play GTA IV,Crysis,Prototype and all other recent games fluently at medium settings!
Its worth just 47K(in my town that is)
I myself will be getting it pretty soon..Jus cant wait!!!
And ahann...u get a tata photon+(1200 rs extra) or a tata photon whiz(700 rs extra)(depending upon the service availble in ur town)by promotion offer given by HP..so hurry!!
And do ask ur dealer,whether he can avail u the offer HP recently stopped,1gb Phillips mp4 player for rs 1500(worth rs 4500) or a MOTOROLA Rokr E8 for rs 5450(worth approx 9-10K)


----------



## drsubhadip (Jul 10, 2009)

Thank u
in kolkata hp dv6 1110ax is around 45 thousand
do not Any thing about other offers
i love this specification of this laptop


----------



## drsubhadip (Jul 10, 2009)

Basically i'm thinking between two laptop

one is hp pavilion dv6-1110ax portable

second is acer 5536 g laptop

in this acer model there is Same Amd turion
3 gb ddr3 ram
ati hd 4570 card with 512 mb 
others r same
dos
price is 36000

i'm confused between these two
please help me guys
also tell me about the company ACÉR


----------



## desiibond (Jul 10, 2009)

What is the config of dv6-1110ax.

Don't worry about Acer. It is now no.2 PC manufacturer (desktop+notebook+netbook) only second to HP (pushed Dell to 3rd spot).


----------



## drsubhadip (Jul 10, 2009)

Where from do u got the information about the second spot of äcer
do u really know that dell is after that in 3 rd position
ru sure
well see the previous reply u'll know the specification
thanks
but i 'm still confused between acer and hp


----------



## desiibond (Jul 10, 2009)

Am pretty sure about Acer's move to 2nd place, thanks to it's stronghold in European and Asian markets. Moreover, netbooks helped them a lot in getting more sales.


----------



## drsubhadip (Jul 10, 2009)

So what do i do
go for acer or for h p
please advice me


----------



## drsubhadip (Jul 10, 2009)

Also can any one tell me in which edition of digit there is review of laptops
i forgot that


----------



## desiibond (Jul 10, 2009)

check this months' PCWorld.


----------



## drsubhadip (Jul 10, 2009)

Tell me here what u've read
which one is good


----------



## varunparakh (Jul 10, 2009)

Except for mr.Desi bond!!...no onez sure bout d Acer thingie..
I'd suggest go for the HP one..atleaast u ll have that certainty of getting a product form the No 1 company instead of some other..
Go amigo go!!


----------



## drsubhadip (Jul 10, 2009)

Ya
that's also bothering me
as h p brand value is so good
but the price of acer is almost 9000 rs less
for this i'm searching
that's all
but over all i like hp

also any one else please help me to decide between hp and acer


----------



## soham (Jul 12, 2009)

Actually bro, currently Acer sells the second highest number of personal computers next to Dell. So rating Acer as a second rung company isn't really justified.


----------



## desiibond (Jul 12, 2009)

varunparakh said:


> Except for mr.Desi bond!!...no onez sure bout d Acer thingie..
> I'd suggest go for the HP one..atleaast u ll have that certainty of getting a product form the No 1 company instead of some other..
> Go amigo go!!



There are many Acer laptop users in this forum. Am not sure how you came to a conclusion that I am the only one who is sure about Acer. Dig the forum kiddo!!!!


----------



## varunparakh (Jul 12, 2009)

> There are many Acer laptop users in this forum. Am not sure how you came to a conclusion that I am the only one who is sure about Acer. Dig the forum kiddo!!!!



Oooh..thanks for all that gyan sir..i thank you!!..
So..paaliiiisss guys listen to sir desi bond n go for ACER!!
and ol u ppl with brains go for HP!!


----------



## desiibond (Jul 12, 2009)

@varunprakash, enough of this rants on Acer.

FYI, Acer is now no.2 PC Manufacture (global) and HP is no.1. Moreover, Lenovo too is breathing down the neck of Dell. 

I do recommend Dell/HP for budget above 50k but anything less than that, Acer is the one with most VFM.

I would be better if you learn that fact else you will be left as one of those forum users who did nothing rants and eventually leave the forum.


----------



## drsubhadip (Jul 12, 2009)

Please don't say any thing which will hurt any one of this great forum
i'm sorry for all these
please
and i don't think any one is going to be paid from hp or acer if i buy my laptop from either of those company
so please don't go for each other
healthiz healthy discussion is needed
i think from my personal point of view that hp dv6 1110ax  modal is good
so i don't know what i'll do
but also thinking of other models also
thank u all buddy


----------



## varunparakh (Jul 13, 2009)

@desibond...

its varun parakh..get it..??
nyway..fine..lets just chuck the matter..


----------



## drsubhadip (Jul 14, 2009)

Hey guys stop this matter now please


----------



## soham (Jul 14, 2009)

@ varun parakh
If you really feel Acer sucks, why don't you put your reasons forward? All you are doing is creating hullabaloo..


----------



## Deleted member 26636 (Jul 14, 2009)

can anyone help me with this- *www.thinkdigit.com/forum/showthread.php?t=119302


----------



## girish.g (Jul 14, 2009)

hey what's the difference between 	
Intel(R) WiFi Link 5300 (802.11a/g/n) Half Mini-card and 	
Intel(R) WiFi Link 5100 (802.11a/g/n) Half Mini-card??


----------



## varunparakh (Jul 15, 2009)

Hey fellas..plzzz help me out with this..
Which of the 2 is better for heavy gaming and programming

AMD Turion X2 RM-74(2.2GHz) with 1mb L2 +  ATI Radeon 4650 1gb DDR3
OR
Intel C2D P8600(2.4GHz) with 2mb L2 + ATI Radeon 4570 512mb DDR2


----------



## azaad_shri75 (Jul 15, 2009)

processor wise it does not matter much with intel having upper hand, however the one with amd has igb gpu with ddr3, this looks better.


----------



## letmein (Aug 4, 2009)

Buying a new laptop guys, full post here:
*forum.notebookreview.com/showthread.php?t=405629

since I am unable to post a new thread for some reason.


----------



## ssk_the_gr8 (Aug 4, 2009)

varunparakh said:


> Hey fellas..plzzz help me out with this..
> Which of the 2 is better for heavy gaming and programming
> 
> AMD Turion X2 RM-74(2.2GHz) with 1mb L2 +  ATI Radeon 4650 1gb DDR3
> ...



go with the amd + radeon 4650


----------



## kjd_1122 (Aug 11, 2009)

Hi all, 

Please suggest a good cooling pad for HP Pavilion DV6 laptop. (15.6", HD4650, C2D P8600, 4 GB, 500GB)

Thanks


----------



## techno0065 (Aug 11, 2009)

hey guys i own a dell studio 1555 laptop wich i ought 2 months bak...it runs perfectly well bt nw da games need for speed undercover n virtyal tennis 2009 tend 2 stuck a little...dese games ran vry well when i first installed dem bt frm da past 5-6 days dey tend 2 stuck lik dey dont run dat smoothly...i already finished hitman blood money n crysis on dis lappy wid no  problems at all bt nw dey dnt run dat smooth...wht mst b da problem...do i need an upgrade???...plz advise


----------



## desiibond (Aug 11, 2009)

kjd_1122 said:


> Hi all,
> 
> Please suggest a good cooling pad for HP Pavilion DV6 laptop. (15.6", HD4650, C2D P8600, 4 GB, 500GB)
> 
> Thanks


there are couple of CoolerMaster laptop coolers available in the market. What's your budget?


----------



## kjd_1122 (Aug 12, 2009)

budget would be at max 2.5K

Also, I googled a bit and got to know that zalman cooling pads are excellent. Some NC-2000 or something. 
Are they also available in India?


----------



## kjd_1122 (Aug 12, 2009)

desiibond said:


> @varunprakash, enough of this rants on Acer.
> 
> FYI, Acer is now no.2 PC Manufacture (global) and HP is no.1. Moreover, Lenovo too is breathing down the neck of Dell.
> 
> ...



YES indeed. IF you are really gonna get Lappy below 50K, you should Always think about Acer, HCL, Lenovo etc. etc.

Check out his link of HCL
*www.hclleaptops.in/
All the models which are there, are below 50K. 

Even Acer models also, very few must be priced beyond 50K.

So IMHO, these products are meant to be sold in Indian market.
And another case is budget over here. At-least 60-70 % of the crowd who's gonna buy a laptop will not think for going beyond 50K for it. They would purchase PC instead.

But there are people who are having main concern as portability, plus and whatever their reasons are for purchasing a good lappy. They would consider their own budget for buying a lappy.

So in indian market dell has to launch laptop like studio 15 ,whose build quality is not that good, there are having heating issue. (Am strictly not biased to any brand). But still it's with Full HD, lower middle class GPU, middle class power saving Proccey and etc etc. build quality downgraded for Performance.

It's like, there's cooler master HAF cases at 9K, but you can also go with Cooler master elite 33X series at 2K, whether you game or not.

If you have visited dell website thoroughly, you would have marked one thing. Why upgrades which are there in studio 15 are cheaper, in comparision of another lappy.
Coz they want this product to reach to max public who's gonna buy lappy. In short to improve competition with other brands.

I dont know that which brand is number one, 
But I recently purchased HP pavilion DV6 1154TX @ 66K
It's an exellent product. Right now top model in Pavilion series IMO. And If I play like 1 to 1.5 hours, it's getting quite hot. But that's lappy's one main charactoristic. You know what I mean!

As far as varun parekh's query is concerned, I think you should go with HP Pav lappy if you are gonna game a lot. 
AMD proccy is not that bad when it comed to heating, But ya, they are on 2nd rank when compared to intel.
And If not gonna game a lot on your lappy. go with whatever brand you like. Whether it's acer or HP or Dell or whatever. (Well, I dont have much info about cheap lappys which are not built for middle level gaming)
I think I would go with Inspiron 15 of dell in this case. C2D T6400/T6500, HD 4330, Full HD, Blu-ray rom, around 45K

Sorry for typos it any.


----------



## letmein (Aug 13, 2009)

Dude, are you serious? HCL has the worst quality ever, same with Acer.


----------



## kjd_1122 (Aug 13, 2009)

I have used HCL laptop for like 3 years,  And that also in full portable conditions.
It has worked like a charm for me. 
And regarding warranty,  I did not face any issue. 
In my case....
After 2 years lappy's fan goes down, And within 2 days fan was replaced.
Now still my father is using that lappy. He is also traveling a lot with that. 
And He has not faced a single issue. 
And in three years, Not a single times I have formatted the lappy or installed OS again. inspite of  having full usage of internet and download.

No offense to you and still dont know about other, But this is my review.

May be it depends upon how you use your product sometimes dude.


----------



## kjd_1122 (Aug 13, 2009)

And Dont have much idea about acer, 
But some of my friends are having acer lappy, and they all seems to be satisfied with'em


----------



## kjd_1122 (Aug 14, 2009)

desiibond said:


> there are couple of CoolerMaster laptop coolers available in the market. What's your budget?



Budget would 2500 at max.
HP pav DV6 1154TX
C2D P8600
HD 4650
4 GB
500 GB
Vista HP


----------



## hackerzlab (Aug 16, 2009)

i am thinking of getting Lenovo G450 - 294955Q for personal use. i wont be playing games. the web price is about 32K but the actual market price is about 36k!!

how do u guys think of this? any better product in this range?

my minimum preferred criteria is:
c2d 2.0, 2 GB RAM, 250 GB HDD, cam, bt, etc etc.. and ~14" inch screen and Free DOS is fine by me. i get legal copies from my college.


----------



## desiibond (Aug 16, 2009)

for price of 36k I think Acer 5738 or 5739 should be good choice.


----------



## williamkane (Aug 16, 2009)

Hi guys,

Need help regarding HP REMOTE CONTROL, Ive a hp dv6700 special edition and today, for the first time, i tried to use its remote. Sadly only one button (Switch screens) was working and the rest are not. I tried removing the cell and placing it again n other small things but they didnt really help. Here is more info about my laptop:

OS: Windows Vista Home Premium

Note: When I bought this, I saw that there are too many hp softwares installed and then the quick play was really bugging me so i uninstalled those hp video/quick play softwares. So now the two quick play buttons on my laptop dont function but I am fine with it. Can that be a reason for the abnormal behavior of my remote control???.

Even if it is, it still has to perform all the windows related functionalities and should not work for quick play right?..Please help me in this regard.


----------



## hackerzlab (Aug 21, 2009)

well i was hoping for a better response!


----------



## desiibond (Aug 21, 2009)

kjd_1122 said:


> Budget would 2500 at max.
> HP pav DV6 1154TX
> C2D P8600
> HD 4650
> ...


Cooler master notepal infinite R9-NBC-BWCB-GP should be good for 1.5k


----------



## kjd_1122 (Aug 25, 2009)

thanks for the reply. 
After googling a bit, I got to know about zalman pads. Are they available online?


----------



## k.mandar (Aug 27, 2009)

indro said:


> Hello forum users,
> 
> I've seen lots of threads and posts where users keep asking for Laptops and quotes according to their specifications and requirements....
> 
> ...


hi i m mandar i m looking 4 a new laptop 4 my dtp work on it so plz suggest me a cheapest and fastest laptop model frm any brand plz reply fast thank u.


----------



## damngoodman999 (Aug 27, 2009)

dell inspiron , its DTP work means go for 15.4" square model laptop i think Dell Vostro & Acer travelmate HCL


----------



## antoniobc (Sep 1, 2009)

*Dell Studio 15 vs HP DV6 1152tx*

Hey guys... I need URGENT help and quick replies cause I'm in a hurry to buy a laptop... Im stuck between buyin a HP DV6 1152tx vs a Dell Studio 15.

The HP DV6 specs are given here: *www.techtree.com/techtree/jsp/model.jsp?model_id=59636

Dell Studio 15 specs can be obtained from: *configure.ap.dell.com/dellstore/config.aspx?c=in&cs=indhs1&kc=&l=en&oc=S540811IN8&s=dhs

Please help me...


----------



## damngoodman999 (Sep 2, 2009)

^^ DELL studio 15 comparing to HP !!

DELL studio 15 is my choice , what is ur need ??


----------



## antoniobc (Sep 2, 2009)

damngoodman999 said:


> ^^ DELL studio 15 comparing to HP !!
> 
> DELL studio 15 is my choice , what is ur need ??



Well, im a computer engineering student. Its a basic overall greed for power. Plus the HP DV6 comes with Altec Lansing speakers, a remote, plus an inbuilt dialup, a full keyboard with numpad, multimedia touch buttons, a great look, etc... which arent available on the dell...

The Artistic themes for the DELL are way too expensive. The HP is an all in One package. 

Any special reason why you would suggest the DELL?


----------



## damngoodman999 (Sep 3, 2009)

^^^ But they have AMD processors ! AMD processors are not good @ notebooks , check out the HP DV6 screen with Studio screen 
Num pad is really not essential if u need go for USB keyboard , Dell is good @ servicing & replacement  , Do u really like in built speakers in Laptop ???

Dial up modem is still no need !! the way USB datacard is available much cheaper .

Studio comes with HD4570 is moderate Grafix for all multimedia .


----------



## dextervardhan (Sep 5, 2009)

Hello Guys! I've planned to buy a new Acer laptop... 5738G... It's got AMD Turion™ X2 dual-core processor RM-75 (1 MB L2 cache, 2.20 GHz, DDR2 800 MHz, 35 W) / AMD M780G Chipset / ATI Mobility Radeon™ HD 4570 with 512 MB dedicated VRAM / 3 GB DDR2 RAM / 15.6" HD / DVD Writer/ 320 GB HDD / BlueTooth/ MultiCard Reader / Gigabit LAN / WebCam/ 4 x USB Ports / Dolby Stereo Speakers/HDMI/ Fingerprint Reader etc. But many of my friends scoff me for choosing Acer. They accuse that Acer's got the worst build quality, and that it crashes too often. I've got 3 extra choices- HP DV61211AX (or) HP DV1110AX (or) Dell Studio 15. I'm utterly confused on choosing the right lappy. Please show me a way outta this maze.


----------



## kjd_1122 (Sep 7, 2009)

Well I would say go with HP pav DV6 1110ax, as IT's coming with HD4650. So IT's far far far more better then HD4570. And I am using 1154tx with Intel Processor. And Build quality of 1154tx and 1110ax are the same. I have seen both the laptops personally while purchasing mine. And Build quality is good. 
Dont think to go with studio 15. IT HAS uncountable issues. List is too long. See following link about discussion over Studio 15 laptop.
*www.techenclave.com/laptops/gaming-laptop-for-50k-138502.html
You can see review of studio 15 on www.notebookcheck.com also


----------



## rishabh_s (Sep 7, 2009)

Hello guys. I need a laptop for around 30k. I think acer has a good price vs features ratio but ppl say its not good (i dont really know).
So what would you say? Otherwise i think i'll go for Hp


----------



## aman3645 (Sep 8, 2009)

i know this one has been asked a zillion times here but now that lenovo has come out with S10-2 model which looks quite decent which proves to be a good buy.
i am currently using a compaq celeron M laptop for 3.5 years and need a good replacement and have zeroed on these two netbooks.
I was quoted 19.3k for acer aspire one 6cell model and 20.7k for lenovo s10-2.
feature wise it is difficult to choose between different netbooks these days but what matters is looks and after sale service.
Can you guys pitch in with your experiences with the both models and is there any other good netbook upto 25k .
-----------------------------------------
Posted again:
-----------------------------------------
i know this one has been asked a zillion times here but now that lenovo has come out with S10-2 model which looks quite decent which proves to be a good buy.
i am currently using a compaq celeron M laptop for 3.5 years and need a good replacement and have zeroed on these two netbooks.
I was quoted 19.3k for acer aspire one 6cell model and 20.7k for lenovo s10-2.
feature wise it is difficult to choose between different netbooks these days but what matters is looks and after sale service.
Can you guys pitch in with your experiences with the both models and is there any other good netbook upto 25k .


----------



## solidashraf (Sep 10, 2009)

*What About Acer 5536G?Under Rupees 31500*

So much has been written for the best package a budget Laptop Should have.But what about Acer 5536g,Which has a marvelous Configuration under Rs 31500.The configuration can be seen here. *www.acer.co.in/acer/product.do?l ... xHistory=1
One of the Acer 5536g which has some scaled down version than the Indian Model is Reviewed here which tells the whole story.*www.notebookcheck.net/Review-Ace ... 192.0.html


----------



## desiibond (Sep 11, 2009)

aman3645 said:


> i know this one has been asked a zillion times here but now that lenovo has come out with S10-2 model which looks quite decent which proves to be a good buy.
> i am currently using a compaq celeron M laptop for 3.5 years and need a good replacement and have zeroed on these two netbooks.
> I was quoted 19.3k for acer aspire one 6cell model and 20.7k for lenovo s10-2.
> feature wise it is difficult to choose between different netbooks these days but what matters is looks and after sale service.
> ...




Why not a Sony Vaio W 10.1" netbook? It looks damn good and has very good build quality.


----------



## oromis (Sep 12, 2009)

Hey

need some advice about purchasing a laptop. my budget is 50k Rs, and im looking for something which can run most recent games, has dedicated gfx card memory, decent screen size etc. 

also, it should be capable of supporting visual softwares like autoCAD, solidworks  etc.

i had seen a HP pavillion DV6 series laptop, for around 50000 rs, with 1GB Ati radeon card etc, is that a good buy for this price?


----------



## desiibond (Sep 12, 2009)

Dell Studio 15 or XPS with HD4670 (if available)

what radeon card are you getting on that HP DV6. and yes, afaik, DV6 is a good model.


----------



## izzikio_rage (Sep 13, 2009)

the dell studio 15 ....recently got one and it does all of the above....although you'll have to settle for medium settings on some games....


----------



## oromis (Sep 13, 2009)

HD4650 1GB  is what comes with dv6. the 1121ax to be more specific


----------



## ssk_the_gr8 (Sep 14, 2009)

Guys could you please check out my thread. 'laptop for 45k '  and help me out. I cant post the link cause i'm using my mobile for net.


----------



## azaad_shri75 (Sep 15, 2009)

guys how are zenith notebooks, could we go for it or acer would be better choice.


----------



## phuchungbhutia (Sep 15, 2009)

Yeah nobody talks about zenith nowadays . . Zenith ultra c2d 6500 with nvidia 9600 2 gb ddr2 ram and priced around 33.5 k . .


----------



## azaad_shri75 (Sep 15, 2009)

yeah you are right, I needed a notrbook with follwing specs

display 15.6"
hdd-250-320gb
ram -2-4gb
cpu -P8400 atleast
gpu 512mb dedicated

within 40k with or wihtout OS, if with OS then with disc.


----------



## desiibond (Sep 16, 2009)

hmm. Did you check Dell Studio 15?


----------



## azaad_shri75 (Sep 16, 2009)

desiibond said:


> hmm. Did you check Dell Studio 15?



yes,other than dell, which is more reliable.


----------



## desiibond (Sep 16, 2009)

Acer 5739G (*www.acer.co.in/acer/product.do?lin...8e.c2att101=-1&CRC=2759084358#wrAjaxHistory=0)

HP dv4 maybe

also, macbook pro 13 is available for 60k-65k (student offer).


----------



## rishabh_s (Sep 17, 2009)

rishabh_s said:


> Hello guys. I need a laptop for around 30k. I think acer has a good price vs features ratio but ppl say its not good (i dont really know).
> So what would you say? Otherwise i think i'll go for Hp




??
no replies??


----------



## desiibond (Sep 17, 2009)

^^yes. You can check Acer and Compaq. my suggestion is to increase budget to 35k and you may be able to get Dell Inspiron.


----------



## rishabh_s (Sep 17, 2009)

thanks for replying will check out.


----------



## azaad_shri75 (Sep 20, 2009)

DV6 1211AX, am interested in this model, however its not on display on hp site,

""Its a brand new model with AMD Turion X2 2.2 GHz, 4GB DDR2 800MHz Ram, ATI 4650 1GB DDR3 Ram, 320GB HDD 7200RPM, WIFI with ABGN, yes also Draft N, Bluetooth 2.1 EDR, 15.6" WLED HD Display, yes again LED backlit display and the cost is just INR 45000 in Mumbai including VAT. Its the best performing model in AMD from HP in DV6 series. Its the replacement of DV6 1110AX which had standard display means no LED backlit & 320GB 5400RPM HDD.
This model gets hot but the same problem also with DV6 1154TX as both of these use high performance ATI 4650 1GB DDR3 RAM Graphics card.

But don't worry as the 1211AX doe not get that hot. Its simply awesome model...

Simply SUPERB.................""

this was a review on same site by one consumer, is it possible to get this piece without OS preloaded thus possible price reduction- suggestions from the experts is solicited


----------



## azaad_shri75 (Sep 22, 2009)

no response


----------



## akhilesh_mehta2002 (Sep 25, 2009)

bosss , 
           i have amd based laptop its gets too hot u cant even imagine. and bakwass ass ,not at all satisfied. u know buy 1 thing only but a good thing people say naa " expensive u will cry one but sasta u will cry agian and agian " i have gone a mistake nthing except DELL with atleast 2 years warrenty extended simply peace of mind and if some one is in US then atleast u will get 505 less than indian price and dont worry there is free international warrenty okkk


----------



## azaad_shri75 (Sep 25, 2009)

akhilesh_mehta2002 said:


> bosss ,
> i have amd based laptop its gets too hot u cant even imagine. and bakwass ass ,not at all satisfied. u know buy 1 thing only but a good thing people say naa " expensive u will cry one but sasta u will cry agian and agian " i have gone a mistake nthing except DELL with atleast 2 years warrenty extended simply peace of mind and if some one is in US then atleast u will get 505 less than indian price and dont worry there is free international warrenty okkk



thanks for your reply bro, however am not at all interested in dell.


----------



## logonaniket (Oct 2, 2009)

I am thinking of buying Dell's Inspiron 15 or Dell's Studio 15.
I am flexible with money thing. I can go arnd 50k and I need Great looks with great functionalty too. I am designer so I want a high end machine too. So please suggest me whivh One should I go for?
I saw Studio 15 and it looks very basic  I was expecting some awesome looks from it.

Also tell me what is U-TRIM? Dell's site has Black U-Trim option in it...

Please help me soon.,.. 
-----------------------------------------
Posted again:
-----------------------------------------
I am thinking of buying Dell's Inspiron 15 or Dell's Studio 15.
I am flexible with money thing. I can go arnd 50k and I need Great looks with great functionalty too. I am designer so I want a high end machine too. So please suggest me whivh One should I go for?
I saw Studio 15 and it looks very basic  I was expecting some awesome looks from it.

Also tell me what is U-TRIM? Dell's site has Black U-Trim option in it...

Please help me soon.,..


----------



## ssk_the_gr8 (Oct 2, 2009)

azaad_shri75 said:


> DV6 1211AX, am interested in this model, however its not on display on hp site,
> 
> ""Its a brand new model with AMD Turion X2 2.2 GHz, 4GB DDR2 800MHz Ram, ATI 4650 1GB DDR3 Ram, 320GB HDD 7200RPM, WIFI with ABGN, yes also Draft N, Bluetooth 2.1 EDR, 15.6" WLED HD Display, yes again LED backlit display and the cost is just INR 45000 in Mumbai including VAT. Its the best performing model in AMD from HP in DV6 series. Its the replacement of DV6 1110AX which had standard display means no LED backlit & 320GB 5400RPM HDD.
> This model gets hot but the same problem also with DV6 1154TX as both of these use high performance ATI 4650 1GB DDR3 RAM Graphics card.
> ...



i am also planning to buy the same model. It is to good to resist.


----------



## azaad_shri75 (Oct 2, 2009)

yeah its the same feeling here, however will wait before buying it, as even on hp forums people have the same complaint of over heating of amd based notebooks.


----------



## azaad_shri75 (Oct 2, 2009)

any comments on HCl notebooks, they use nvidia chipset gpu included, are they worth the penny.

 	HCL ME LAPTOP B3861

OS        	Free Dos
Processor        	Intel® CoreTM2 Duo Processor T66000
- Details        	C2D T6600 (2.2 GHz, 800 MHz, 2 MB)
- Chipset        	Nvidia Geforce 8200 M G GPU based Chipset
Memory        	4GB DDR2 memory
HDD        	500 GB SATA Hard Disk Drive SATA
ODD        	DVD DL Super Multi Drive with DVD RAM Support
WLAN        	Wireless LAN (802.11b/g)
BT/CAM        	Integrated Bluetooth & 1.3 MP Web Camera
Card Reader        	4 in 1 Card Reader (Multimedia Card (MMC) /Memory stick (MS)/Secure Digital Card/ MS-PRO),
Screen        	15.4" Wide XGA TFT Screen with View Perfect Technology (VPT),Resolution:1280x 800 
Graphics        	NVIDIA® GeForce® 8200M G - Inbuilt in MCP79MVL chipset
Audio        	Realtek ALC268 High Definition Audio controller (24-bit ADC & DAC)
Kbd + Touch        	88 Keys Keyboard , Built-in touch pad with 2 click buttons and scroll function
Battery Life        	Li-ion Battery (6 cells) Approx. 02 Hrs 25 min Idle State
Weight        	Approx. 3.0 Kg weight without Adaptor
I/O Port        	PCI Exp Card Slot, 4 USB Port (2.0), VGA Port ,RJ 45 - LAN Port, RJ-11 Port,External MIC Input, Audio Out
Softwares/Bundles        	Leaptop Companion DVD,10000 Gaming Hours, Microfibre LCD Protector , EC2 System Recovery Utility
Warranty - Support        	One Year Warranty with unique 24x7x365 days helpline support from HCL
Carry Case        	Targus Carry Case


Price: Rs.36918/-


----------



## ssk_the_gr8 (Oct 2, 2009)

azaad_shri75 said:


> yeah its the same feeling here, however will wait before buying it, as even on hp forums people have the same complaint of over heating of amd based notebooks.


could you please give of a link to those forum posts cause i have to buy my new laptop by the 15th. And i am pretty much decided on the dv6 1211.


----------



## azaad_shri75 (Oct 2, 2009)

ssk_the_gr8 said:


> could you please give of a link to those forum posts cause i have to buy my new laptop by the 15th. And i am pretty much decided on the dv6 1211.



the above was from hcl website, and if you are going for 1211ax, check the street prices, here at my place it was 44.5k final with carry case, let me know of your user experience.


----------



## izzikio_rage (Oct 3, 2009)

logonaniket said:


> I am thinking of buying Dell's Inspiron 15 or Dell's Studio 15.
> I am flexible with money thing. I can go arnd 50k and I need Great looks with great functionalty too. I am designer so I want a high end machine too. So please suggest me whivh One should I go for?
> I saw Studio 15 and it looks very basic  I was expecting some awesome looks from it.
> 
> ...



go for dell.....I just bought a studio 15 a few months back and am pretty happy with it...

you can configure the specs of the laptop on the site to as far as your budget permits, the config options are pretty good although not what you would call high end....but they are more than sufficient to enjoy the laptop to the max...(gaming at medium to high resolutions, photoshop, music editing and all ....)

if you want to go for looks there's always the designer range of colour combinations from dell.....mike ming and stuff.....or there is always laptopskinz.in for personalized skins...

and there is always the great dell warranty ....I blew my charger and dell replaced it within 5 days.....


----------



## izzikio_rage (Oct 8, 2009)

guys need help...the display of my laptop LCD is showing a green vertical line to the left....I think it is a hardware fault as the line comes on the moment the dispaly switches on....any suggestions


----------



## damngoodman999 (Oct 8, 2009)

izzikio_rage said:


> guys need help...the display of my laptop LCD is showing a green vertical line to the left....I think it is a hardware fault as the line comes on the moment the dispaly switches on....any suggestions



LCD panel is out , not the problem wid hardwares 

If u have warranty get it replaced ASAP


----------



## nmenon (Oct 9, 2009)

Guys!
Has anyone got an Idea as to how the Mobility Radeon HD 4650 compares to the GeForce GT230M. If yes I need an urgent reply.
Thanks in advance!!


----------



## desiibond (Oct 9, 2009)

GT230M is rebranded GeForce 9700M GTS

and it is just slightly faster than HD4650.


----------



## nmenon (Oct 9, 2009)

Thanks!
My friend is confused whether to buy an HD 4650 based laptop from Toshiba or a newer model with the GT230M. Rest of the Hardware is same except that the one with GT230M comes with 4GB of DDR3 1066MHz RAM to the older one's 4GB DDR2 800MHz. Price difference is negligible according to him.


----------



## desiibond (Oct 10, 2009)

then go for the newer one. can you post full config of both models?


----------



## techno0065 (Oct 10, 2009)

hey guys i bought a dell studio 1555 in july this year which comes with windows vista home premium.i want to get the best of gaming.can u plz tell me the tweaks to do for windows for dat and i also want to know  can i check if any updates are there for the ati 4570 512 mb graphics  card so dat i may download the latest graphics driver and get the best of my games.plz advise


----------



## nmenon (Oct 10, 2009)

The Rest of the config of the 2 Toshiba Laptops (Satellite: A500-134, A500-19W) is as below.
Processor : Core2Duo P8700 2.53GHz 1066MHz FSB
RAM        : 4GB DDR2 800MHz (For the 134) 4GB DDR3 1066MHz (For the 19W)
HDD        : 500GB (for the 134) 400GB (for the 19W)
OS          : Windows Vista Home Premium (134) Windows 7 (19W)
Graphics  : HD4650 1GB DDR2 (134) GT230M 1GB DDR2 (19W)
Optical Drive : DVD writer single and dual layer
Display    : 16.0" 1366x768 resolution
Price       : 490 Riyals in Oman (134) TBA (estimated around 600 Riyals for the
19W)
Price is not much of an issue within 650 Riyals for him. Sony Vaio with equivalent hardware as the A500-134 costs 740 Riyals.
Not interested in Dell


----------



## azaad_shri75 (Oct 11, 2009)

^^ these models not shown on indian website.


----------



## nmenon (Oct 11, 2009)

The 2 Toshiba models (A500-134 and A500-19W) are unfortunately available in the Middle-East but unavailable here. The A500-134 had an Indian version which is not available now the A500-13F. My friend works in Oman, he wants to buy it from there.


----------



## izzikio_rage (Oct 12, 2009)

techno0065 said:


> hey guys i bought a dell studio 1555 in july this year which comes with windows vista home premium.i want to get the best of gaming.can u plz tell me the tweaks to do for windows for dat and i also want to know  can i check if any updates are there for the ati 4570 512 mb graphics  card so dat i may download the latest graphics driver and get the best of my games.plz advise



try searching for tweaks for vista ....there are a huge number available on the net....apply those that suit you.....as for catalyst driver for the graphics card, keep checking the dell support page for the latest drivers and all....


----------



## adithya.scor@gmail.com (Oct 13, 2009)

guys.. i wanna buy laptop.. i have short listed dv6 1211.. 
my req are movies, music, good gaming , and programming to considerable extent.
some times i travel a lot so gaming on the move.
i'm totally confused whether to go for a psp and a lappy without gfx or 1211..
i already own ipod touch.. 
if at all i'm buying a psp for 9k why not an xbox by spending 6k more plus a lappy for 35k?? my budget is 50k max..  could get 1211 for 44.5k at my place.. 
and i don wanna go for other brands .. i jus wan hp lappies..
please suggest


----------



## azaad_shri75 (Oct 13, 2009)

1211ax is discontinued, you still getting it, then got for it, or wait for this week some new models are being announced with win 7.


----------



## phoenix_71 (Oct 20, 2009)

Are u sure that the 1211ax has been discontinued? Because on the HP site, it says "new" for this model and when i called up HP Pre-Sales, they also said its still in production..


----------



## ssk_the_gr8 (Oct 20, 2009)

no 1211 ax is retired.. the new model is 2005ax


----------



## phoenix_71 (Oct 20, 2009)

ssk_the_gr8 said:


> no 1211 ax is retired.. the new model is 2005ax



ok thanx..is this model available in india yet? If not, do you have any idea when it will be??


----------



## azaad_shri75 (Oct 20, 2009)

^^ its available.


----------



## gopi_vbboy (Oct 22, 2009)

is hcl laptop worth buyin?

wanted to buy a decent laptop with main needs -good for programming ,windows os,14 or 15 inch okay,wi-fi needed,shud run long time

budget-35-35k

pls  suggest some good ones...
-----------------------------------------
Posted again:
-----------------------------------------
is hcl laptop worth buyin?

wanted to buy a decent laptop with main needs -good for programming ,windows os,14 or 15 inch okay,wi-fi needed,shud run long time (i mean life time),battery  backup-decent,good noumber of usb ports,if serial port ther then preferable as i need for proj(or i will use converter not a big issue),

budget-35-35k

pls  suggest some good ones...
-----------------------------------------
Posted again:
-----------------------------------------
wats the cost of dell studio 15 including tax?


----------



## gopi_vbboy (Oct 22, 2009)

i have one more query

can i get good company laptop with no preinstalled os or OEM limitations....i need to use ubuntu or existing copy of XP ? 

wat is the free dos version of laptops?


----------



## azaad_shri75 (Oct 22, 2009)

free dos is from oss community and not from M$, its just a crap and you could install your OS of choice, you could get aspire 5536g without os(it comes with linux) or vostro from dell.


----------



## desiibond (Oct 22, 2009)

gopi_vbboy said:


> i have one more query
> 
> can i get good company laptop with no preinstalled os or OEM limitations....i need to use ubuntu or existing copy of XP ?
> 
> wat is the free dos version of laptops?



no need to break head to find out what free DOS is. Consider a laptop with free DOS as laptop with no OS


----------



## gopi_vbboy (Oct 23, 2009)

desiibond said:


> no need to break head to find out what free DOS is. Consider a laptop with free DOS as laptop with no OS




Ok what if i want to install another os on my laptop i purchase that comes say with WIn7 as specified in Dell site...will i able to install m existing XP in new latop with Win if i need


----------



## izzikio_rage (Oct 25, 2009)

yes....you can remove the preloaded os and install any os of your choice...


----------



## red dragon (Oct 28, 2009)

guys i want to buy a laptop,basically for movies,basic photo editing,browsing and casual gaming,budget max 40k,with win 7 preferably.please reply asap.
-----------------------------------------
Posted again:
-----------------------------------------
anyone please!i am going ti buy it on Friday


----------



## desiibond (Oct 28, 2009)

Dell Inspiron


----------



## ssk_the_gr8 (Oct 28, 2009)

^^Dell inspiron 14 or 15... configure it to your budget - dell.co.in


----------



## Wiley (Oct 30, 2009)

*New Laptop .. Help Me...!!!!*

Howdy Friends,

I am going to buy a new laptop in a few days...Budget is 40-45 k , my needs are basic...
Basically I need the laptop for programming n stuff, watching a little movies... and a bit of gaming...

Would love a better battery backup...

Any brand would do as long as the laptop works fine...

From the last few days I am really not able to decide even the brand..let alone the laptop...

So finally I have come to the badshaws of knowlegde...Let me bask in your glory...
Please suggest...!
Wiley...!


----------



## azaad_shri75 (Oct 30, 2009)

try one of these

1) *HP Pavilion DV6-1256TX  -----  40k
2) **HP Pavilion DV6-2005AX ------  43.8k

however the price of first is doubtful.

source -*www.priceindia.in/laptop/
*


----------



## Wiley (Oct 30, 2009)

Dost,

These lappies come with pre loaded os , can I get something that comes with DOS so that i save the cost of OS (chuckle) .

Common guys throw up a few options...!

Wiley


----------



## azaad_shri75 (Oct 30, 2009)

then check dell's vostro models.


----------



## Wiley (Oct 30, 2009)

What about Acer dude...? 5738 n 5738g eh  ?


----------



## azaad_shri75 (Oct 30, 2009)

Wiley said:


> What about Acer dude...? 5738 n 5738g eh  ?


  they come preloaded with OS, you can try 5536 ones.........


----------



## Wiley (Oct 30, 2009)

Dude whats your pick tell me that...!

My friends say that hp gets overheated, acer sucks and dell is overhyped..Kinda funny 

Pls suggest me a good option within 45- 50 range...


----------



## azaad_shri75 (Oct 30, 2009)

what you heard is true, and in that price bracket hp ones are better, as of me I have picked 2005AX.


----------



## Wiley (Oct 30, 2009)

In one of your previous posts you said that DELL laptops are overhyped...aren't you contradicting yourself...?

Wiley


----------



## azaad_shri75 (Oct 30, 2009)

Wiley said:


> In one of your previous posts you said that DELL laptops are overhyped...aren't you contradicting yourself...?
> 
> Wiley



where am I contradicting , if you see my previous reply you would understand that am not biased to any brand in the given budget naturally one would select the best model available, there is no use continuing this topic, 
-----------------------------------------


----------



## Wiley (Oct 30, 2009)

Dost gussa mat karo yaar..! I relly appreciate your suggestions trust me.... 


Thanks a heap..!

Wiley


----------



## azaad_shri75 (Oct 30, 2009)

Wiley said:


> Dost gussa mat karo yaar..! I relly appreciate your suggestions trust me....
> 
> 
> Thanks a heap..!
> ...



no its not the point of getting angry or something, have seen and used some notebooks from different manufacturer, if not most of the available...
as of your statement --- had bought vostro early this year after hearing from all go for dell go for dell, however I was completely dis-satisfied with that piece, and regarding heating-- this was burning by the time OS was installed.........
so you can make what I want to say.........

for the given price you would not dell with 1gb gfx that 4650.


----------



## Wiley (Oct 30, 2009)

Thanks dude ...so that means that hp would be a good option after all....

What do you say...?

Wiley


----------



## azaad_shri75 (Oct 30, 2009)

think so, as of me also planing to buy the same........


----------



## Wiley (Oct 30, 2009)

The  following are available in my city:-

hp dv6-2005AX
hp dv6-1152
hp dv4-1506

I think hp dv6-2005AX would be good

What do you say..?


----------



## azaad_shri75 (Oct 30, 2009)

yep and where do you stay?


----------



## arunks (Oct 31, 2009)

Hi guys...

Please help to find a good performance netbook with 10" screen size. 
I searched and found asus eee pc, lenovo ideapad s9/s10, acer aspire one, samsung n series, dell mini..

But I am not able to figure out which one would come under Rs. 15000.

Please help me to choose a good configuration netbook in that price range.

Also Kindly tell me where can one purchase that in bangalore from a good reputed shop.

Please reply as soon as possible.


----------



## azaad_shri75 (Nov 1, 2009)

bought yesterday evening dv6 2005ax for 45.5k, no freebies.


----------



## ssk_the_gr8 (Nov 1, 2009)

^^
congrats
-----------------------------------------
Posted again:
-----------------------------------------


Wiley said:


> The  following are available in my city:-
> 
> hp dv6-2005AX
> hp dv6-1152
> ...



dv6 2005ax is my choice... gr8 graphics card inside..


----------



## sandeepk (Nov 2, 2009)

I am planning to buy a new laptop in the range of 30K - 40K. It will be used mainly for programming and movies. It should be able to play 720p atleast (If able to play 1080p, it will be really good  )
Please suggest laptops which will be readily available. So Dell is out of question.

Are laptops available now which have Win 7 preinstalled?


----------



## azaad_shri75 (Nov 2, 2009)

^^add another 5-6k and get dv6 2005ax, you would not regret it.


----------



## red dragon (Nov 3, 2009)

spot on shri75!bought this baby for 45.5k n really loving it,really good graphics.


----------



## azaad_shri75 (Nov 4, 2009)

red dragon said:


> spot on shri75!bought this baby for 45.5k n really loving it,really good graphics.



congrats, from where did you buy?


----------



## red dragon (Nov 4, 2009)

azaad_shri75 said:


> congrats, from where did you buy?


bought it in kolkata ,chandni chawk


----------



## sandeepk (Nov 5, 2009)

Thanks for your replies. I will check out dv6 2005ax. How is battery life? Anybody from Pune has bought it? I want to know the name of shop where I can find it. I had visited Croma in Aundh yesterday. I don't think that it was there on display (but I may be wrong).


----------



## azaad_shri75 (Nov 5, 2009)

for normal use battery gives upto 1.5hrs, if you play games kinda stuff, you would get just half it.


----------



## Mike84 (Nov 6, 2009)

Hi Guyz and gals,
I need a suggestion. Please help me pick a laptop for a friend of mine. Very modest budget of 30K.
The main purpose of the laptop would be for internet(chatting and social networking... and may be flash videos) and movies.
There isnt any graphical requirement other than HD videos and Windows 7 
Main thing is that the laptop shouldn't be a black brick.. cause my friend's a girl. 

Please Please Please Please suggest some good models. The budget isnt very strict... but she is forbidden to cross 40K at any cost.


----------



## dare devil (Nov 8, 2009)

I want to buy a Laptop.
Budget:45K - 55K
Purpose:Office Applications ,Surfing & Gaming

In the following 3 HP Laptops which one is best for me?

1)DV6 2005AX- Rs.46490

AMD Turion II 2.2Ghz,
4GB DDR2,
320Gb HDD,
ATI HD4650

2)DV6 1256 TX-Rs.53990

Intel C2D T6600
4Gb DDR2
500GB HDD
ATI HD 4650

3)DV6 1319 TX-Rs.54490
Same config as 1256TX,the diff. is 4GB DDR3 Ram

(All the three have Win 7 Home 32bit OS)


----------



## azaad_shri75 (Nov 8, 2009)

^^all are excellent and in your budget, you can pick anyone.


----------



## izzikio_rage (Nov 8, 2009)

Mike84 said:


> Hi Guyz and gals,
> I need a suggestion. Please help me pick a laptop for a friend of mine. Very modest budget of 30K.
> The main purpose of the laptop would be for internet(chatting and social networking... and may be flash videos) and movies.
> There isnt any graphical requirement other than HD videos and Windows 7
> ...




try net books or the dell inspiron series....since your hardware requirements are not that great you could spend some cash on the looks aspect ...and that is pretty good with dell.......

irrespective of the brand you choose you could always turn the laptop into a looker by putting a skin on it...check out laptopskinz.in


----------



## desiibond (Nov 8, 2009)

dare devil said:


> I want to buy a Laptop.
> Budget:45K - 55K
> Purpose:Office Applications ,Surfing & Gaming
> 
> ...



remember that T6600 doesn't support h/w virtualization and you won't be able to use win7's XP mode if you want to. 

Why not check Dell Studio 15 and Acer 5xxx series. One thing that is good with Acer is after-warranty costs unlike in Dell and HP.


----------



## Mike84 (Nov 9, 2009)

izzikio_rage said:


> try net books or the dell inspiron series....since your hardware requirements are not that great you could spend some cash on the looks aspect ...and that is pretty good with dell.......
> 
> irrespective of the brand you choose you could always turn the laptop into a looker by putting a skin on it...check out laptopskinz.in


I am not sure about the power of the netbooks... please tell me. Can netbooks run HD movies on windows 7 properly with... perhaps a zipping or a couple of mass data transfer operation and a song download on firefox going on in the back end. (cause thats probably the max usage that will be done on it.) I doubt atom processors are capable of that, but i really have no idea.
In case it does, please suggest some good nettop models...


----------



## red dragon (Nov 10, 2009)

guys, I am having a strange problem,I stay in kolkata and my isp is the local cablewalah who gives it through cable modem,it works without a hitch in the desktop,now when i am inserting the cable in the laptop(dv6 2005ax) IT IS NOT WORKIN EVEN THE INDICATOR IS NOT BLINKING,initially thought it to be some lan driver issue,but device manager says lan card and drivers are working correctly,whats happening?anyone with similar issues?any solution?


----------



## puneetgarg (Nov 10, 2009)

i just bought acer 4736 hows that one ??


----------



## IronManForever (Nov 10, 2009)

^ You've bought it already. Why do you ask?

My friend got a good deal on that one. *Acer 4736*
- Screen is small enough (13?) but has 1366X768 resolution. Good. 
- Keyboard Okish. Not contoured. 
- Trackpad Okish.. No no, horrible!
- 3GB DDR2 RAM + 320 GB HDD .. Okay for the price.
- Graphics subpar. Intel 4500M. Definitely not for games. 
- VGA + HDMI .. Definitely a plus. But then no way to go higher than 1920x1200. 
- 3 USB ports. Okay. 
- Modem (?)
- No OS bundled .. Bad
- Sound .. Passable. 
- Fingerprint Security with custom command assigning functionality: Great.. but purpose? 


Still, for a low end laptop at a good price, its recommended.


----------



## puneetgarg (Nov 10, 2009)

well mine is actually 14.1" with 3GB DDR3 RAM
but im not able to work up with fingerprint security feature...
anyways i liked it
and presently using Win 7 on it


----------



## Mike84 (Nov 10, 2009)

Hi All,

Can anyone tell me how is this laptop? Is it worth the price or will i get more value for money with other manufacturers.

*VPCCW12EN/BU

Link: *www.sony.co.in/microsite/vaio/products/vaio_cw/cw12_specification.html
*


----------



## dare devil (Nov 10, 2009)

Desibond: What is Win 7's XP Mode?
Then i go with DV6 2005ax with AMD  proccy?


----------



## ssk_the_gr8 (Nov 10, 2009)

^^
its a  virtual machine package for windows 7
it contains a licensed version of windows xp sp3

u can run software on it that dont run on windows 7.. etc.

& abt dv6 2005ax... u can go with the AMD processor its fine.


----------



## azaad_shri75 (Nov 10, 2009)

Mike84 said:


> Hi All,
> 
> Can anyone tell me how is this laptop? Is it worth the price or will i get more value for money with other manufacturers.
> 
> ...



for brand sony the price is ok, however it has old pentium dual core, why dont you try out for other brands.


----------



## dare devil (Nov 10, 2009)

Desibond & ssk_the_gr8:Can i run Win 7's XP mode in DV6 2005ax?


----------



## azaad_shri75 (Nov 10, 2009)

dare devil said:


> Desibond & ssk_the_gr8:Can i run Win 7's XP mode in DV6 2005ax?



no, home premium does not have that feature.


----------



## red dragon (Nov 11, 2009)

kya yaar,koi to madat karo pliz!


----------



## dare devil (Nov 11, 2009)

Desibond, ssk_the_gr8 & shri75:Can i run Win 7's XP mode in DV6 2005ax?
(If I install the OS Win7 Ultimate Edition in the 2005ax with AMD Proccy)


----------



## Mike84 (Nov 11, 2009)

azaad_shri75 said:


> for brand sony the price is ok, however it has old pentium dual core, why dont you try out for other brands.



But its a 45 nm proc. and the gcard should be quite capable of helping out the proc. I mean its 512 Mb GT210... that means it has cuda capable. rite?

Among other brands... can u suggest some?
Among brands, will there be any built quality difference between dell hp sony acer?? if so, which one's the best to have? (In 30-40K range... higher up offcourse alienware M15X should be better than the others in build quality )

(Anyone has any idea about price and performance of Acer 5739) ??


----------



## azaad_shri75 (Nov 11, 2009)

dare devil said:


> Desibond, ssk_the_gr8 & shri75:Can i run Win 7's XP mode in DV6 2005ax?
> (If I install the OS Win7 Ultimate Edition in the 2005ax with AMD Proccy)



yep and wait for master's comments of this forum.


----------



## ssk_the_gr8 (Nov 12, 2009)

dare devil said:


> Desibond, ssk_the_gr8 & shri75:Can i run Win 7's XP mode in DV6 2005ax?
> (If I install the OS Win7 Ultimate Edition in the 2005ax with AMD Proccy)



yes u can.. amd turion II has virtualization


----------



## desiibond (Nov 12, 2009)

dare devil said:


> Desibond & ssk_the_gr8:Can i run Win 7's XP mode in DV6 2005ax?


what is the model number of processor?

all AMD processors allow h/w based virtualization. just make sure that it is enabled in BIOS


----------



## dare devil (Nov 12, 2009)

Desiibond:
DV6 2005ax - AMD Turion II Dual Core Mobile Proc. M500@ 2.2 GHz
(AMD 870 Chipset/1MB L2 Cache/Upto 3600MHZ FSB)

DV6 1211ax - AMD Turion X2 Proc. RM 75(2.2GHz)Dual Core
(AMD 770 Chipset/1MB L2 Cache/Upto 3600MHZ FSB)


----------



## abhishingwekar (Nov 12, 2009)

I want to buy HP dv7-3085dx, has some great specs, but have heard some problems too like BSOD overheating, component failures...I am a student and already 1200$ is too much for me...but I have my heart set out on that beauty........please suggest whether I should buy it or not... 

 am in Syracuse, New York and I plan to buy it from a best buy store this thanksgiving....but I think that they only replace product for 2 weeks.....also, I want to play games with future games compatibility too...so I thought of this laptop...also, it doesn't look zany, so I can take it to my office too in future....if not, please suggest some laptop...budget is $1000-$1200...and no preference for any models...
-----------------------------------------
Posted again:
-----------------------------------------
I want to buy HP dv7-3085dx, has some great specs, but have heard some problems too like BSOD overheating, component failures...I am a student and already 1200$ is too much for me...but I have my heart set out on that beauty........please suggest whether I should buy it or not... 

I am in Syracuse, New York and I plan to buy it from a best buy store this thanksgiving....but I think that they only replace product for 2 weeks.....also, I want to play games with future games compatibility too...so I thought of this laptop...also, it doesn't look zany, so I can take it to my office too in future....if not, please suggest some laptop...budget is $1000-$1200...and no preference for any models......


----------



## ssk_the_gr8 (Nov 12, 2009)

dare devil said:


> Desiibond:
> DV6 2005ax - AMD Turion II Dual Core Mobile Proc. M500@ 2.2 GHz
> (AMD 870 Chipset/1MB L2 Cache/Upto 3600MHZ FSB)
> 
> ...




2005 ax is what u should get as it is the new one & is K10 based & supports virtualization


----------



## azaad_shri75 (Nov 12, 2009)

dare devil said:


> Desiibond:
> DV6 2005ax - AMD Turion II Dual Core Mobile Proc. M500@ 2.2 GHz
> (AMD 870 Chipset/1MB L2 Cache/Upto 3600MHZ FSB)
> 
> ...



M series cpus support virtualisation and its not possible in RM series, check out AMD website.


----------



## i_love_digit (Nov 16, 2009)

I'm going to buy myself a new laptop for my MBA degree. price is not an issue. I do a little more inclination towards the sony vaios as i find them very attractive. Now, my nuts are on the vaio x (aka SIZE zero laptop). Now, according to _this_ big review it does not has that nice battery life as advertized on their website. 

I won't be doing too much of programming on it as my studies do not involve all that. what I want is good battery life from my laptop. I, initially heard that vaio x would have extremely good battery life, but that is not the case here. I then contacted sony and they told me that I need to buy that one separately. what a rip off! What do u experts suggest?


----------



## rang_varma (Nov 20, 2009)

i_love_digit said:


> I'm going to buy myself a new laptop for my MBA degree. price is not an issue. I do a little more inclination towards the sony vaios as i find them very attractive. Now, my nuts are on the vaio x (aka SIZE zero laptop). Now, according to _this_ big review it does not has that nice battery life as advertized on their website.
> 
> I won't be doing too much of programming on it as my studies do not involve all that. what I want is good battery life from my laptop. I, initially heard that vaio x would have extremely good battery life, but that is not the case here. I then contacted sony and they told me that I need to buy that one separately. what a rip off! What do u experts suggest?


Hey..
You may want to consider the Gigabyte Booktop M1305....
IT is slim and it is in its own class in the CULV segment....
*lh3.ggpht.com/_N_D-iY0FFlk/SwYQRms66KI/AAAAAAAAAEo/WLSj5VfViro/M1305-wall%20paper-8.jpg

*lh3.ggpht.com/_N_D-iY0FFlk/SwYSk7kVajI/AAAAAAAAAFY/pKDgh0GYkNg/M1305-wall%20paper-4.jpg

*Unique Feautures.*
**Flexi bay : ODD interchangable with an additional Battery when needed.
· *Docking : Upgradable to docking which features a Discreet Graphics card Nvdia GeForce GT220.
  *3.5G
 * Longer Battery Life 6.5 hrs an additional 3 hrs if use Flexi bay. 
·*Face-Recognition software,
·*Fingerprint
 *Win 7 starter
 *2-year warranty*


----------



## Mike84 (Nov 25, 2009)

whats the price and screen size of this gigabyte thing? is it avaliable in india.. kolkata to be precise???


----------



## desiibond (Nov 25, 2009)

gigabyte is new this laptop making and not sure how their tech support will fare when compared to Dell and other old and major manufacturer.

You better pick one from Dell/Acer/HP/Toshiba.


----------



## gopi_vbboy (Nov 25, 2009)

suggest a laptop with a total budget of 25k-30k...
my main usesrograming,sumulation,browsing,some times making ppt some slides,optional-i need serial port(or i can buy a converter),some wat good for drawing circuits,decent video playback n graphics card,preferably 13/14 or 15" screen,

so good proci n ram main criteria + wifi+usb

also i need if possible without windows /vista preloaded...to reduce price


any suggestions...wanna buy hp,acer or dell


----------



## ssk_the_gr8 (Nov 25, 2009)

gopi_vbboy said:


> suggest a laptop with a total budget of 25k-30k...
> my main usesrograming,sumulation,browsing,some times making ppt some slides,optional-i need serial port(or i can buy a converter),some wat good for drawing circuits,decent video playback n graphics card,preferably 13/14 or 15" screen,
> 
> so good proci n ram main criteria + wifi+usb
> ...




Acer 5536 and Compaq Presario CQ60-313AU , acer TravelMate 4530

*h10010.www1.hp.com/wwpc/in/en/ho/WF05a/321957-321957-3329742-89318-89318-3884562.html

*www.acer.co.in/acer/product.do?Lan...d189e.c2att1=158&ctx1.att21k=1&CRC=3396777021

*www.acer.co.in/acer/product.do?Lan...d189e.c2att1=158&ctx1.att21k=1&CRC=3396777021

Acer 5536 is available with linux


----------



## rang_varma (Nov 25, 2009)

*Booktop M1305 Availability*



Mike84 said:


> whats the price and screen size of this gigabyte thing? is it avaliable in india.. kolkata to be precise???



This booktop will be available in December. Inspan Infotech is the distributor which is bringing Gigabyte Notebook products into India. Please contact Priya Ltd as well ...

I think it will be on  the expensive side if you include docking station...
*13.3 inch LED backlit HD
Intel SU 4100
2GB RAM
320 GB HDD
DVD super multi
LAN/WiFi/BT/ 1.3 MP CAM
3G ready
Win 7 Starter
6-cell battery
Docking station*

*Unique features :*


* Flexi bay VD interchangable with an additional battery as and when needed easily..*


*  Docking station : Features a host of ports for multimedia connectivity and contains Nvidia graphics card*


*  2 years warranty*
*3G ready 
*
MRP *around $930USD* ** docking station is itself *125 USD*

*lh4.ggpht.com/_N_D-iY0FFlk/SwzGFTxi4hI/AAAAAAAAANk/yuwcoF_my5U/booktopondock.jpg



 it is 13 inch and 14 inch is slated for release as well in a darker color in may be in January....

Gigabyte is one company to watch out for if you want to have a different product and be special among the crowd. ..


----------



## Mike84 (Nov 28, 2009)

OK.. my friend has narrowed down her choices to one company.. and thats HP. With budget of 35K and ~15" screen.
Can someone give me any suggestion.


----------



## Mike84 (Nov 28, 2009)

Where can i find the proce and specs of dv6z laptops as avaliable in india???
Heard the range starts from 38K... Any one seen any reviews?

EDIT: Is the artist edition avaliable in India???


----------



## ssk_the_gr8 (Nov 28, 2009)

Mike84 said:


> Where can i find the proce and specs of dv6z laptops as avaliable in india???
> Heard the range starts from 38K... Any one seen any reviews?
> 
> EDIT: Is the artist edition avaliable in India???



could u mention the specs?


----------



## Mike84 (Nov 29, 2009)

This is the spec of dv6z that i got from notebook review.
I read somewhere that is has already launched in india some time back. The final version in india might be a lil different though.


Processor: 2.1GHz AMD Athlon X2 QL-64 dual core processor
Graphics: ATI Radeon HD 4530 512MB
Operating System: Windows Vista Home Premium with SP 1 (32-bit)
Screen: 16.0" diagonal High Definition HP Brightview Display (1366x768)
Memory: 3GB DDR2 (up to 8GB configurable)
Storage: 250GB SATA HDD (5400rpm)
Optical Drive: Lightscibe SuperMulti 8X DVD+/-R/RW with Double Layer Support
Wireless and Communications: 802.11b/g WLAN with Bluetooth
Battery: 6-cell Li-Ion (10.8V, 47Wh)
Dimensions: 14.9" (W) x 10.2" (D) x 1.4" (min H)/1.7" (max H)
Weight: 6.36lbs
Warranty: 1-year
Price as configured: $774.99


----------



## Mike84 (Nov 29, 2009)

btw... thanks for the reply rang_varma.   adn the really the gigabyte model looks great. 

but i am going to go with desibond's advise on it. it IS a new company in the field of notebooks... and am not exactly a fan of its desktop parts as well. But who knows.. i mean i am using an MSI notebook myself...  One year gone and am much happier than many ppl are with acer dell or hp ones. 
Still... cant take a risk with someone else's lappie. I would always recommend her something which has a good support backing it up, cause i wont be there to help out with its problems all the time... if u know what i mean..


----------



## ssk_the_gr8 (Nov 29, 2009)

u could check out the hp dv6 2005ax... it costs 46k but has better cpu & gpu than the dv6z .


----------



## rang_varma (Nov 30, 2009)

*ALL LAPTOP RELATED QUERIES HERE ! ! !*



Mike84 said:


> btw... thanks for the reply rang_varma.   adn the really the gigabyte model looks great.
> 
> but i am going to go with desibond's advise on it. it IS a new company in the field of notebooks... and am not exactly a fan of its desktop parts as well. But who knows.. i mean i am using an MSI notebook myself...  One year gone and am much happier than many ppl are with acer dell or hp ones.
> Still... cant take a risk with someone else's lappie. I would always recommend her something which has a good support backing it up, cause i wont be there to help out with its problems all the time... if u know what i mean..



Valid concern,... but Gigabyte holds over 25% market share in Motherboards in India, so they have a good infrastructure in India. 
RT outsourcing is their After sales Service provider. RT outsourcing is the largest specialized Service provider in India.

Gigabyte Notebook 
*inNote Q1580M MRP is 37-88K with 
Intel Core 2 Duo T6600, 
4 GB RAM,
500 GB HDD
Wifi, LAN, BT, 2.0 MP CAM
Free DOS..
** 2-year warranty*
**lh5.ggpht.com/_N_D-iY0FFlk/Sw-ITJT5IHI/AAAAAAAAAPg/mrhbrJ6ToEg/s576/W576V-01.jpg
*
*inNote Q1580P MRP is 44-46K 
Intel Core 2 Duo P8700, 
Nvidia GeForce GT 130M
4 GB RAM,
500 GB HDD
Wifi, LAN, BT, 2.0 MP CAM
Free DOS..*
* 2-year warranty*


----------



## foss_12345 (Nov 30, 2009)

I need a laptop for some basic GNU/Linux programming, reading pdf ebooks, listening songs, 
and watching movies. NO GAMES AT ALL.
budget: 25-30k
anyone experts out thr, plz suggest me few options.
thanks in advance.


----------



## ssk_the_gr8 (Nov 30, 2009)

Acer 5536... it costs around 28k


----------



## gopi_vbboy (Dec 1, 2009)

i got acer 5738 @31k with bag+tax....is it a good buy
4gbram
intel 2.2ghz core2duo
320gb hdd
....


----------



## azaad_shri75 (Dec 1, 2009)

gopi_vbboy said:


> i got acer 5738 @31k with bag+tax....is it a good buy
> 4gbram
> intel 2.2ghz core2duo
> 320gb hdd
> ....




offcourse its a good buy-congrats.


----------



## desiibond (Dec 8, 2009)

gopi_vbboy said:


> i got acer 5738 @31k with bag+tax....is it a good buy
> 4gbram
> intel 2.2ghz core2duo
> 320gb hdd
> ....



I don't think it's a good buy. 

It's a terrific buy. congrats dude


----------



## happy_b (Dec 11, 2009)

hmmmm.. I hv gt all ma laptop functionalities in my new phone...    *tinyurl.com/yb5g7u6


----------



## tech-layman (Dec 12, 2009)

Hello guys,

I wanted to know a few things b4 I buy a new lappy:

1. Does *1066MHz DDR3 RAM improve performance dramatically over 800MHz DDR2* with Intel C2D T6600 or P8600/8700?

2. Although in Intel's site the above processors are shown to be *64-bit enabled*, companies also provide *32-bit* operating systems with these. *Will I be able to move to 64-bit OS easily later if I buy a lappy with 32-bit OS.* Is there any difference at any other hardware?

3. What are the advantages of having a 64 bit OS?

4. Does P8600/P8700 show an appreciable improvement in performance over T6600 for *gaming *(mostly I'll do light gaming and only occassionally will I play heavy games), *movies and CAD softwares* (I'm mechanical engineering student)?

5. What *advantages* in performance does Intel P45 chipset offer over Intel G45 chipset?

6. Has AMD anything as good to offer as above Intel processors?

7. What's the story about all these different types of displays-  WXGA TFT LED backlight; HD WLED; WXGA TFT LCD; XGA TFT LCD, etc.? 
What is the difference between backlighting (LED or LCD) and the terms WXGA and TFT? This all is too confusing *Which one is the best?*

Thnx


----------



## desiibond (Dec 12, 2009)

1) Just a little bit
2) yes. every processor and laptop coming out in the market supports 64-bit. all you need to do is to buy a 64-bit version of OS. if you are getting Dell, you can preorder the laptop to have 64-bit of windows.
3) right now not much advantage for 64-bit. one notable advantage is when one want to use 3.5Gb or higher amount of RAM. (32bit os can access max of 3.5Gb of memory).
4) go for P series as they are better than T6600 and most notable feature is their support for virtualization.
5) P45 chipset doesn't come with GPU. G45 comes with a basic dx10 intel GPU
6) AMD Turion II X2 are solid processors for laptops.
7) for LCD, it all comes down to quality of display and power saving. LED displays takes much less power and also displays blacks better so go for them if it is under your budget.


----------



## tech-layman (Dec 13, 2009)

Thnx Desibond.

Moreover, Dell gives 32bit Win7 with Vostro1520 with no option to upgrade to 64 bit, so u mean it should not be a problem if I instal 64bit OS manually later and things would work exactly the same?

For the price tag of Rs40000-Rs50000, I've following options:
1. Sony Vaio VPCCW13EG/BU: C2D T6600, 2GB DDR3 1066MHz, 250GB SATA, NVIDIA® GeForce® G210M with 256 MB GDDR3 SDRA, Win7 64bit
 @ 42990 Rs
 (model with P8700, 4GB DDR3, 320SATA and 512 MB graphic memeory is Rs57990)
2. Dell Studio14: C2D T6600, 3GB DDR3 1066MHz, 320GB SATA, ATI HD 4530 with 512 MB GDDR3 SDRAM, Win7 64bit
 @ 45337
 (with P8700 price becomes Rs 52,202)
3. Dell Vostro 1520: C2D P8600, 2GB DDR2 800 MHz, 250 SATA with *fall sensor, *NVIDIA GeForce 9300M with 256MB dedicated graphic memory, WIN7 32 bit
 @ Rs 45187

My friends have a bad experience with Studio 15. Like plastic getting out of shape at places, other had a few keys coming out of a month old laptop (and guys at dell said that they don't cover it under warranty), while yet another had mobo problems. Even other guys in my hostel have problems.
So I'm not sure if I'll want a Studio 14.

How's the build of Vostro anyways.
Which one would of the above is the best? And any good lappy with AMD Turion II X2 in them?


----------



## desiibond (Dec 13, 2009)

hmm. Did you check HP DV6 models. I see some modles coming with HD4670 and costs around 55k-60k. Should be a better one when compared to above models.


----------



## ssk_the_gr8 (Dec 13, 2009)

desiibond said:


> hmm. Did you check HP DV6 models. I see some modles coming with HD4670 and costs around 55k-60k. Should be a better one when compared to above models.



hey desi.. could you suggest a few sites which have laptop models & prices regularly updated with the the latest releases for india


----------



## desiibond (Dec 13, 2009)

lynx-india.com
dell.co.in
computerwarehousepricelist.com


----------



## ssk_the_gr8 (Dec 13, 2009)

^^
thanx.. will check them out


----------



## tech-layman (Dec 14, 2009)

55k-60k goes out of my budget!

Any comments on my selections? And anything better at offer under 50k?
I wanted to know that which of the two combinations would perform better- T6600 with DDR3 RAM or P8600 with DDR2 RAM?

What exactly is virtualization? How does it enhance performance?

And if GM45 has a built in GPU and some companies provide an external GPU too with it then does that mean I'll have a choice to use one of the two GPUs or both of them together?

Thnx.


----------



## red dragon (Dec 14, 2009)

DV6 series is obviously a better option,I bought 2005ax about one month ago and it is holding pretty good,some of my friends got studio 15 n they are complaining about built quality since day 1.why dont you look into some asus models?


----------



## tech-layman (Dec 16, 2009)

What advantage does virtualization offer?

Also AMD M500 in 2005ax has almost the same specs as T6600 except for Bus Speed(3600MHz in AMD vs mere 800 in T6600), L2 cache(1MB in AMD vs 2MB in T6600) and virtualization tech. How do these specs *individually* affect performance? If anyone could explain it! I mean what roles do cache and FSB play in performance?

Despite better specs, why is AMD poorer in benchmarks?(I went through a few by googling)


----------



## ssk_the_gr8 (Dec 16, 2009)

could u give me a link where it shows that M500 is poorer than T6600....
cuz the rm-74/75 were behind C2D's but the M series is not


----------



## desiibond (Dec 16, 2009)

tech-layman said:


> What advantage does virtualization offer?
> 
> Also AMD M500 in 2005ax has almost the same specs as T6600 except for Bus Speed(3600MHz in AMD vs mere 800 in T6600), L2 cache(1MB in AMD vs 2MB in T6600) and virtualization tech. How do these specs *individually* affect performance? If anyone could explain it! I mean what roles do cache and FSB play in performance?
> 
> Despite better specs, why is AMD poorer in benchmarks?(I went through a few by googling)


 
in AMD there is no FSB as the memory controller is in the processor die itself and the 3600MHz speed is for Hypertransport bus. T6600 on the other hand still doesn't have integrated memory controller and the mem controller is placed on the motherboard and hence the bus speed in this case is FSB is a bit low.

virtualization helps a lot if you run virtual PCs like vmware setup and with h/w virtualization you can run the virtual OS at near native speed. It certainly helps. Most of intel Pxxxx processors should have virtualization.


----------



## wishmaster.dj (Dec 16, 2009)

hi guys, help me here.

Which is the better pick?

hp dv6 2005ax vs hp dv6 1308tx/1319tx

It will ultimately boil down to the proccy war!


----------



## ssk_the_gr8 (Dec 17, 2009)

wishmaster.dj said:


> hi guys, help me here.
> 
> Which is the better pick?
> 
> ...



it ultimately boils down to price .. 2005ax is a better deal as u get the M500 which has the same performance as t6600


----------



## wishmaster.dj (Dec 17, 2009)

ssk_the_gr8 said:


> it ultimately boils down to price .. 2005ax is a better deal as u get the M500 which has the same performance as t6600



But isnt 2005ax ddr2? wherea 1319tx is ddr3? 

As far as price is concerned, 2005ax is A MUCH better deal. have been doing the rounds.

Also, what about amd proccy heating? also, can you  mention your source of info on performance of m500 being equal to t6600?


----------



## ssk_the_gr8 (Dec 17, 2009)

no heating up of the amd proccy. this is an old myth.they run perfectly cool.
about the performance .. i own the dv6 2005ax & my roommate has a dv4 with c2d t6600. by personal experience i can say they have same performance . and amd M500 has a WEI score of 5.6 where as the WEI score of t6600 is 5.4


----------



## wishmaster.dj (Dec 18, 2009)

ssk_the_gr8 said:


> no heating up of the amd proccy. this is an old myth.they run perfectly cool.
> about the performance .. i own the dv6 2005ax & my roommate has a dv4 with c2d t6600. by personal experience i can say they have same performance . and amd M500 has a WEI score of 5.6 where as the WEI score of t6600 is 5.4



what about ddr2 vs ddr3? how much difference will it make?

and what about overheating in hp laptops? heard a bit about them. your experiences?


----------



## ssk_the_gr8 (Dec 18, 2009)

i dont see much overheating... there is not a noticable difference in ddr3 vs ddr2 in everyday usage


----------



## tech-layman (Dec 18, 2009)

ssk_the_gr8 said:


> could u give me a link where it shows that M500 is poorer than T6600....
> cuz the rm-74/75 were behind C2D's but the M series is not



Please check this out- *www.notebookcheck.net/Mobile-Processors-Benchmarklist.2436.0.html

I've found such benchmarks in some other places too. Even in other places it has been placed at most comparable, but never above the t6600. I'm sortta confused

Juz tell me if it is reliable.

Is WEI a good benchmark?

Thnx


----------



## azaad_shri75 (Dec 18, 2009)

tech-layman said:


> Please check this out- *www.notebookcheck.net/Mobile-Processors-Benchmarklist.2436.0.html
> 
> I've found such benchmarks in some other places too. Even in other places it has been placed at most comparable, but never above the t6600. I'm sortta confused
> 
> ...



WEI is just kinda experience, not exactly a benchmark, just ignore.
for general use you wont see any difference between the compared, if budget is not a concern go for t6600, otherwise go for m500
many of us are using it, no heating probs, it heats only when playing games and thats normal, as last year I bought vostro with c2d , in the time of just installing xp it was throwing damn hot air, so for notebooks this is normal
and dont worry, very much reliable,
and above all these are just basic gaming notebooks not some kinda workstations.


----------



## wishmaster.dj (Dec 18, 2009)

ddr2 vs ddr3 in gaming? 

Any one has an idea?

Also, for other uses like photoshop etc, how much of an edge will ddr3 have over ddr2?
At this juncture, how wise would it be to go for ddr3, especially when in 6 months ddr3 will dominate the market segment.


----------



## tech-layman (Dec 19, 2009)

wishmaster.dj said:


> ddr2 vs ddr3 in gaming?
> 
> Any one has an idea?
> 
> ...



Well I think that DDR3 would be better at this point specially because in coming months DDR2 will only get more expensive. Buy DDR2 only if you are sure u might not need any upgradations later. Else you'll have to pay more than you save now. I say it by personal experience. Last time I wasn't this aware about stuff and naively bought DDR2 in its last phase. 2 yrs later during up-gradations I had to pay the price


----------



## me_chirag (Dec 21, 2009)

Hi Guys, I am looking for Dell Studio 15 with Core i7 Processor.
Can anyone suggest about whether to go for core i7 processor or not. because i am not much sure about its performance. So anyone can help out ....!

---------- Post added at 07:57 PM ---------- Previous post was at 07:56 PM ----------

Hi Guys, I am looking for Dell Studio 15 with Core i7 Processor.
Can anyone suggest about whether to go for core i7 processor or not. because i am not much sure about its performance. So anyone can help out ....!


----------



## desiibond (Dec 21, 2009)

core i7 mobile's performance is superb but do make sure that you get a 9-cell battery as this processor sucks lot of power.


----------



## squid (Dec 21, 2009)

my friend need a laptop for basic computing (Presentations and some movies). Screen size should be more than 12" preferebly 14". Budget strictly upto 25k, lower is better. Now I got a quotation from *www.zenithpc.com/ for the following configuration.

Product Code	-ZENITH ADMIRALE PLUS
	Processor	-Intel® Pentium T4200 - 2.0 GHz; 1 MB Cache, 800 MHz FSB
	Operating System	-Free Linux
	Chipset	-Intel GL 40t {for a List of Certified Zenith Machines Click Here}
	Memory	-1 GB DDR2
	Optical Drive	-DVDRW
	Web Camera	-1.3 Megapixel Camera - Integrated
	HDD	-320 GB SATA
	Display	-14.0” 16:9 HD LED backlight
	Video Controller	-Integrated
	Keyboard	-T14 Standard Keyboard
	Pointing Device	-Built-in Touch Pad with 2 click buttons
	Communication	-Integrated 10/100/1000 Giga LAN Integrated Wireless card
	Modem	-Built-in Modem
	Expansion	-PCI Express Card Slot
	Memory Card Reader	-4-in-1; Supports Memory Stick (MS), MS PRO, Multi Media Card (MMC), Secure Digital (SD) Cards
	Audio System	-Built-in High Definition Audio – 2 Channel; 2 Stereo Speakers; One Microphone
	I/O Ports	-CRT Port, 2 USB Port Version 2.0, RJ45 Connector For Ethernet,1 RJ 11 Connector For Modem,2 Audio Jack For Headphone–Out, Mic. In, 1 e-SATA/USB Combo Port
	Power Supply	-6 cell Li-Ion Battery Pack
	Indicators	-Power on/Suspend, Battery charging, Wireless LAN, HDD Access, Caps Lock And Num Lock
	Security	-	Kensington Lock Hole
	Accessories -Power Cord, System Driver CD, Crocodile Finish Executive Carry Bag
	Warranty	-	One Year Warranty
Price is Rs.24800.

does zenith provide good after sales service. if any other configurations that falls within this budget, please advice


----------



## azaad_shri75 (Dec 21, 2009)

^ looks good, if memory could be 2gb then better.


----------



## Vivek788 (Dec 23, 2009)

Guys I have been looking out for a Dell Studio 15 for sometime now. 
It was 57k in site for sometime, and this week it fell to 48k. So,I ordered mine with them over phone @ 47,151 including some additional stuff.
What all will I have to check when its delivered? I am slightly worried that I might not have collected all information before paying. The sales personnel said she will send receipt when full amount is credited to their account. 
And the comments posted in the internet about Dell service is worrying me. I want to have a peaceful time after buying it. 
Anything specific to lookout for in the process to ensure I am not at any disadvantage?


----------



## desiibond (Dec 23, 2009)

don't read those support issue posts. these things happen in every company. all that you need to check is whether all the items mentioned in the bill are provided or not. i have seen the build quality of dell laptops and there is nothing to worry. dell studio is very built model with very good design.


----------



## azaad_shri75 (Dec 23, 2009)

just check for all the things are received as per order, and check if any dead pixels are there on display and the specs match your order and nothing more to check.


----------



## Vivek788 (Dec 23, 2009)

thanks @desiibon and @azaad_shri75
I have been told that it would be around 7-10 days for shipping..so maybe it will come 1st week of next year.
I am worried coz I had first approached a local dealer and as his claims on colour and accessories didn't match that in site, I cancelled the order I placed with him. But booking charges of 1.5k still with him, and due to holiday season, I can't get to talk to him this week. I really don't want to be swindled off my money


----------



## azaad_shri75 (Dec 23, 2009)

^ so a new year gift


----------



## tech-layman (Dec 23, 2009)

*The New i3/i5 processors*

Anyone has any idea when can we expect the new mobile i3 i5 processors in the INDIAN market?

Can I expect them within a month? What can be the expected pricing of the lappys containing them?

Will it be worth the wait?


----------



## solidcode (Dec 25, 2009)

Hi All,
Need help in selecting a laptop. My requirement is .net programming Vs2008/2010 as well as lots of data processing which will involve indexing. Budget upto 80k but may be stretched to 1L. would prefer standard brands like HP/Dell/Lenovo.
Any guidance would be much appreciated.
Regards


----------



## tech-layman (Jan 2, 2010)

What's up?
none replying for so long?

Can anyone tell me what is the minimum system requirements for good performance by autodesk inventor? Is it memory intensive or processor intensive software?


----------



## spartan_117 (Jan 2, 2010)

Hey guyz, i need a GAMING laptop under 40k, could you guys suggest a good model?
its gotta be a good config-4gb ram with at least 512 mb graphics..
plz suggest a good model as i need it urgently..


----------



## azaad_shri75 (Jan 2, 2010)

tech-layman said:


> What's up?
> none replying for so long?
> 
> Can anyone tell me what is the minimum system requirements for good performance by autodesk inventor? Is it memory intensive or processor intensive software?



its more a memory intensive and would work better with any latest dual core and above for better performance, for stand alone without vault and smaller projects , 4gb would suffice and for workstation performance 8-12 gb is bare minimum, and for first case any decent latest 512mb and gpu would suffice and in case of second any pro series from quadro or firegl 512mb and above is required.


----------



## Gamerboy (Jan 3, 2010)

*HP pavilion dv6 - 1319TX: Is it worth the money?*

Hi,
I am looking for a laptop in the range of 50K. I will use it for gaming among other purposes. I have short-listed dell studio 15 and HP pavilion dv6 - 1319TX, which seem to provide the highest configuration in my price range.

Common specs:
Intel core Duo T6600

Differences(HP has higher)
512MB Graphic card in dell and 1GB graphic card in HP
500GB HD(5400rpm in dell and 7200rpm in HP)
4GB RAM (DDR2 in Dell and DDR3 in HP)

Dell studio 15 comes for around 48k and the HP laptop comes for Rs. 55750/-(enquired from a HP dealer in Mumbai)

My questions are:
1) For the differences as mentioned above, is it worth paying 8k more for the HP laptop?
2)Does HP has any other advantages?(like some features that i failed to notice,better service ,etc.)
3) If I go for the HP one, where can I get it at the minimum price in Mumbai?


----------



## spartan_117 (Jan 4, 2010)

no suggestions yet?strange...


----------



## ssk_the_gr8 (Jan 4, 2010)

spartan_117 said:


> Hey guyz, i need a GAMING laptop under 40k, could you guys suggest a good model?
> its gotta be a good config-4gb ram with at least 512 mb graphics..
> plz suggest a good model as i need it urgently..



acer aspire 5542g


----------



## Cilus (Jan 5, 2010)

Go for the Hp one. The Gfx card offering from Dell is ATI Radeon HD 4570 512MB DDR2, whereas offering from HP is HD 4650 1 GB DDR3. Now 4650 is a far more powerful Graphics card than mobility 4570. It is comparable with the Nvidia GTS250M graphics card. 2ndly it is having DDR3 Graphics memory compared to the slow and old DDR2 Graphics memory of the Dell.
Dell one is underperformer. Even the Acer 5542G @ 36k can beat it in gaming and most of the multimedia applications. Acer one is also having Hd4570 but equipped with a faster DDR3 Graphics memory.
And Hp is the best service provider in India when it comes to Laptop.
You can also go for dv6 - 2000TX based laptop. They are based on the AMD Turon II M500 2.2 GHz based processors. Their performance is slightly better than C2D 6600. They are available at 50/51k approx.


----------



## tech-layman (Jan 7, 2010)

HURRAY!!!
Mobile Intel i5 is finally out!
Laptops containing them are out in CES. Hoping to get them in India soon


----------



## spartan_117 (Jan 11, 2010)

Im thinking of going for the HP dv6 2005ax laptop 
AMD 2.2
4gb ddr 2
HD 4650
320 gb
price is around 47k..without accessories though... 
is it good?or will lack of ddr3 memory be a hinderance in gaming?


----------



## ssk_the_gr8 (Jan 11, 2010)

spartan_117 said:


> Im thinking of going for the HP dv6 2005ax laptop
> AMD 2.2
> 4gb ddr 2
> HD 4650
> ...



i own it .. & ddr2 is not a hindrance in gaming. for this price you get an hd4650.. what more do you want?


----------



## rang_varma (Jan 12, 2010)

*Gigabyte Q1458P @ INR 42000*

If you want value for money, and quality go for Gigabyte Q1458P
Intel Core 2 Duo P8700
4GB RAM DDR 2
500 GB HDD
*Nvidia Ge Force 105M*
2.0 MP CAM
HDMI, Carry bag
2 year warranty/.....

*INR 42000*


----------



## azaad_shri75 (Jan 12, 2010)

cpu is good, gfx poor.


----------



## spartan_117 (Jan 16, 2010)

Hey,
Do you guyz know of the best place/shop to get the cheapest deals in Pune?
Im gonna buy the HP dv6  2005ax and i asked in a couple of places including house of laptops and the asking price is around 47k without freebies..
LOL...now they're telling me its outta stock and will only accept bulk orders..suggest some good shops in Pune plz..


----------



## pinga123 (Jan 17, 2010)

i basically have 2 questions  recently i hv got acer aspire one d250 for 14000 .
i want to know is there any way i can connect it to my tv and watch movies?
Can u suggest me any laptop cooling pad below 600?


----------



## pinga123 (Jan 18, 2010)

I have purchased Acer aspire one d250 for 14500 only (6 cell batteries 5.2 Hour working state ).i have installed windows 7 on it. its working great.
I liked video playback.
I also got lot of freebies along with that.
I have got following accessories along with it.
1 External Mouse
1 Screen guard
1 Keyboard guard
1 USB Vacuum cleaner
1 Cleaning kit.
1 Laptop bag .

I m very happy with the performance Go get it.


----------



## spartan_117 (Jan 18, 2010)

Guyz, getting an HP dv6 2005ax tomorrow..
Price is 45.9k.........
including the following freebies-
cooling pad
headphones
speakers
mouse
usb vacuum cleaner
usb hub
and something called a led light(dunno what thats for...)
can't wait to game on it-ITS GONNA BE FREAKING AWESOME!


----------



## azaad_shri75 (Jan 19, 2010)

^ man who is giving so many freebies


----------



## pinga123 (Jan 19, 2010)

i basically have 2 questions recently i hv got acer aspire one d250 for 14000 .
i want to know is there any way i can connect it to my tv and watch movies?
Can u suggest me any laptop cooling pad below 600?


----------



## mehdsd (Jan 21, 2010)

i want to know if i can replace a six cell battery in hp dv4 laptop with a 12 cell battery


----------



## sabret00the (Jan 24, 2010)

nice thread...very helpful


----------



## deepakchan (Jan 25, 2010)

pinga123 said:


> i basically have 2 questions  recently i hv got acer aspire one d250 for 14000 .
> i want to know is there any way i can connect it to my tv and watch movies?
> Can u suggest me any laptop cooling pad below 600?



Found this cooling pad for netbooks on indiaplaza *snipurl.com/u6h8o less than 400 bucks


----------



## azaad_shri75 (Jan 25, 2010)

its not a cooling pad, just a stand.


----------



## kunal17 (Jan 26, 2010)

Which is the best buy from HP. I want the Intel Processor but it hasn't updated its OS and uses the same 'ol Core 2 Duo processors. I can wait for the whole year when they come out with the best i7. What do you have to say? What should I do?


----------



## tech-layman (Jan 26, 2010)

Guys I've received my new laptop- Sony VAIO VPCCW26FG today.
It is a black model. The configuration is Core i5 520M- 2.4GHz turbo-boostable to 2.93GHz, 4GB DDR3 ram, 500GB-5400rpm SATA HDD, nVIDIA GeForce GT330M GPU, 512 grahic memory, 14" wide screen with 1600x900 resolution, Win7 64-bit. It looks really cool!!!


----------



## azaad_shri75 (Jan 26, 2010)

^ congrats on your purchase, whats the price and post the pics.


----------



## codename_romeo (Feb 4, 2010)

can   anyone   give   a detailed   review   on   sony   vaio   cw26fg   and   sony   vaio   s113   laptops   ?


----------



## tech-layman (Feb 5, 2010)

Thnx.

The laptop cost me INR55000, however my friends say that I could have got it for less (MRP is 57990). It is a superb laptop. Great finish, decent in weight, superb in performance, thnx to i5 and nVidia GT330M, 4GB DDR3 RAM. Build quality is good. It is not as sleek as you would expect sony to be but is sweet, and has a decent weight of 2.4kgs, but that is not a matter for me. In short this is a great pack containing performance and affordability.


----------



## azaad_shri75 (Feb 5, 2010)

cool, what more one wants, happy gaming and other stuff


----------



## codename_romeo (Feb 5, 2010)

tech-layman said:


> Thnx.
> 
> The laptop cost me INR55000, however my friends say that I could have got it for less (MRP is 57990). It is a superb laptop. Great finish, decent in weight, superb in performance, thnx to i5 and nVidia GT330M, 4GB DDR3 RAM. Build quality is good. It is not as sleek as you would expect sony to be but is sweet, and has a decent weight of 2.4kgs, but that is not a matter for me. In short this is a great pack containing performance and affordability.


   dude   can   you   give  some  benchmarks  in  real  games   and  battery  life   details  would  be  highly   appreciated.   i  am  interested  in  this  laptop  too.....


----------



## tech-layman (Feb 6, 2010)

The WEI rating is 5.8 and I'm able to play Crysis at medium settings comfortably and at high settings it hiccups a bit. I know that 3DMark, PCMark, whetstone are some good benchmarks, but in what reliable sources can I find them?

The battery life goes around 5hrs when in pover saver mode and lowest brightness. In balanced mode it is around 2 hours.

Also I had a few queries:
1. Does windows decides for itself whether to install a programme in Programme files(x86) {for 32 bit programmes} and Programme files {for 64 bit ones}? How does it affects if I install in the wrong folder?

2. What problems can one face if he installs programmes (especially, games and educational like MATLAB and Autodesk Inventor) in drives other than C:/ ?

3. Which is the best software for registry repair?


----------



## codename_romeo (Feb 7, 2010)

tech-layman said:


> The WEI rating is 5.8 and I'm able to play Crysis at medium settings comfortably and at high settings it hiccups a bit. I know that 3DMark, PCMark, whetstone are some good benchmarks, but in what reliable sources can I find them?
> 
> The battery life goes around 5hrs when in pover saver mode and lowest brightness. In balanced mode it is around 2 hours.
> 
> ...




1.some   programs  do  not  have  separate  setups  for  64bit  os,  while  some  have  separate  setups  for  32  bit  and 64  bit  os.  adobe,  nero  and kmp  have  same  setup  for  both  versions,  while  daemon  tools and  like  have  separate  setups  for  32bit  and  64  bit. 

2.   if   you  are   using   a licensed   version   then   no  problems.  using  a p  version,  then  better   stick   to   every  syllable  in   the  read   me  text   file  included.  no  problems  as  such  when  installing  in  c  drive.  but  yeah  i   remember  once  when  i  screwed   up  while  installing  a  p version  of  matlab  i  had  to  recover  the  os  before  i  could  install  it  correctly.  os  never  had  any  other  problem  though.         

3.  have  used  tune  up  utilities  and  its  pretty  good  at  the  job.                      

     you  have  the  standard  battery  or  large  battery  ?  6  cell  or  9   cell  battery  ? 
     does  the  laptop  come  with  driver  disc  or  not  ie  companion  dvd  ? 
     is  the  laptop  loaded  with  bloatware  ?  i  mean   how many  useless  things?


----------



## tech-layman (Feb 8, 2010)

6  cell battery

no there r no dvds, we have to create them ourselves using the restore and recovery software.

yes there r some softwres that we don't exactly need. the list is provided in the sony's site itself, at the bottom of the page. Some r the recovery softwares, while the others aren't of much use! however the dock, called the vaio gate is great.


----------



## codename_romeo (Feb 8, 2010)

Cool so there is no driver dvd to be precise.....
that isnt a good news because if we want to do a fresh install , literally we cannot do it. Have to find a way around to do that........
Anyways congrats on your great buy....... its good value for money. Where did you buy it from sony world or some other shop???


----------



## rajeshjsl (Feb 11, 2010)

Looking for a gaming and multimedia laptop between under 50k

which one you people suggest ?


donno which one to get hp or dell ?
i want more performance in gaming and video conversion , multimedia , etc . 


what about dell studio 15 and acer 5740 ??

and please tell me a good deal available in bangalore (me new here) .


----------



## tech-layman (Feb 11, 2010)

codename_romeo said:


> Cool so there is no driver dvd to be precise.....
> that isnt a good news because if we want to do a fresh install , literally we cannot do it. Have to find a way around to do that........
> Anyways congrats on your great buy....... its good value for money. Where did you buy it from sony world or some other shop???




I got the laptop from a computer shop. The sony world guys don't give ANY DISCOUNTS


----------



## codename_romeo (Feb 11, 2010)

Some shop in my city offered me this laptop at 55k, thats the cheapest i could find...... Sony world people arent giving any discount..... thanks for all the info


----------



## pariharvikas23 (Feb 14, 2010)

Can any one tell me how to install *Windows XP SP3* on Dell Studio 15?
I have recently purchased Dell Laptop.
*configure.ap.dell.com/dellstore/config.aspx?oc=s541033in8&c=in&l=en&s=dhs&cs=indhs1

Config:-

Intel® Core™ i3-350M Processor (2.26Ghz, 4 Threads, 3M cache)
Windows® 7 Home Premium 64bit 
15.6 " Full HD(1080p)WLED (1920 x 1080)Display with TrueLife™
4GB (2GBx2) 1333MHz DDR3 SDRAM (Work at 1066MHz for Intel Arrandale CPU)
320GB 7200RPM SATA Hard Drive 
512MB ATI Mobility Radeon HD 4570
Integrated Stereo Sound with Subwoofer
Dell 1520 Wireless-N Card
Dell(TM) Wireless 365 Bluetooth Module

Where can i find all drivers for Windows XP???
I have already formated the HDD(320GB) into 3 partitions(25, 25 ,270)
When i try to boot from Win XP CD ...i get Blue Screen...
I want to install Win XP...
Please Help!!!!


----------



## codename_romeo (Feb 14, 2010)

check   the   dell   website.   generally   they   give   you   all the   downgrade  drivers   for   win   xp   on   their   support  website.


----------



## dubey.vibhu (Feb 15, 2010)

Hello Guys,

I want to buy a laptop in the range of rupees 22000/- to 28000/- maximum. Please suggest the best performer brand in this range.

Kindly tell me the best one between Compaq and Acer..

I would like to have Windows 7 or Vista installed..

The necessities are as under:-

1. Good Processor Speed(Core 2 Duo is desirable)
2. Good RAM (Min 2 GB)
3. Screen size (Atleast 14 inch ...15 inch is desirable)
4. Minimum 2-3 USB Ports
5. Nice Speakers
6. Minimum 250GB Hard Disk
7. DVD Writer
8. Webcam
9. Microphone
10. HDMI Ports
11. Wireless LAN 802.11b/g
12. High speed 56K modem
13. Memory card reader
14. Nice Battery life

Additional things(better if included) :-

1. Graphics Card

Any recommendation would be highly appreciated..

Thanks in advance..


----------



## codename_romeo (Feb 15, 2010)

At that price range I guess expecting a card ain't justified. Anyways had bought a laptop for my sister at 30k couple of months back. It was a compaq model without os. Core2duo 2.0 ghz , 2 gb ram ddr2, 320 gb hdd. Card reader and wifi are standard features. Don't remember whether it had hdmi port or not. But over all a good buy. If you can extend it till 30k I would suggest check the offering from Dell. They are better value for money. But generally range between 30 to 35k.


----------



## tech-layman (Feb 16, 2010)

dubey.vibhu said:


> Hello Guys,
> 
> I want to buy a laptop in the range of rupees 22000/- to 28000/- maximum. Please suggest the best performer brand in this range.
> 
> ...



Just check out Acer. They have a few good models to offer at this price. In fact you'll also get 56K modem in it unlike other brands. Since the site is not up now I can't tell u the model no. but at this price I'm sure you'll get something you want



@ codename_romeo: you'll be glad to know that Sony has recently made the drivers available at its site and that too both for Win XP and Win 7 64-bit. Just check it out at-
*www.sony.co.in/support/download/product/vpccw26fg/modelfirst


----------



## codename_romeo (Feb 16, 2010)

Yeah have downloaded those drivers and win 7 home premium 64bit from microsoft.....
most probably going to buy the laptop tomorrow, so have already prepared myself for a fresh install . And check ur inbox have pmed u about your graphics problem.....hope the trick works


----------



## azaad_shri75 (Feb 16, 2010)

codename_romeo said:


> Yeah have downloaded those drivers and win 7 home premium 64bit from microsoft.....
> most probably going to buy the laptop tomorrow, so have already prepared myself for a fresh install . And check ur inbox have pmed u about your graphics problem.....hope the trick works



how did you download win 7 hp 64bit, where's the link?did you buy it?
as I have notebook win7 32 bit, want to upgrade to 64bit.


----------



## me_chirag (Feb 17, 2010)

I am planning to buy Dell Studio 15 but confused about which processor to opt ?
can anyone give suggestion with reasons. My basic use is for Development Purpose. No Hardcore gaming....

options i hv :

Intel® Core™ i5-540M Processor (2.53GHz, 4 Thread, turbo boost up to 3.06GHz, 3M cache)

or 

Intel® Core™ i7-720QM (1.6GHz, 4 Cores/8 Threads, turbo up to 2.8 GHz, 6MB Cache)


----------



## codename_romeo (Feb 17, 2010)

azaad_shri75 said:


> how did you download win 7 hp 64bit, where's the link?did you buy it?
> as I have notebook win7 32 bit, want to upgrade to 64bit.



If you want to upgrade to 64 bit from 32 bit you need to buy it from some shop or windows, i mean microsoft.

I downloaded the microsoft home premium 64 bit iso from microsoft, the link was given somewhere in  notebook review forum, and i am planning to use the serial key given below my laptop

---------- Post added at 02:47 PM ---------- Previous post was at 02:43 PM ----------




me_chirag said:


> I am planning to buy Dell Studio 15 but confused about which processor to opt ?
> can anyone give suggestion with reasons. My basic use is for Development Purpose. No Hardcore gaming....
> 
> options i hv :
> ...




Higher is always better , but then its not about better always, rather its about what you actually need......


----------



## azaad_shri75 (Feb 17, 2010)

^ I too have a key below my notebook ie back side, no 64 bit win7


----------



## codename_romeo (Feb 18, 2010)

azaad_shri75 said:


> ^ I too have a key below my notebook ie back side, no 64 bit win7



couldnt get you dude...... whether you have the serial to 64 bit win or 32 bit windows????? and moreover when purse doesnt allow or you are simply not in mood...... use softwares like the majority of population does.....


----------



## azaad_shri75 (Feb 18, 2010)

codename_romeo said:


> couldnt get you dude...... whether you have the serial to 64 bit win or 32 bit windows????? and moreover when purse doesnt allow or you are simply not in mood...... use softwares like the majority of population does.....



my notebook was preloaded with win7 32 bit, as elsewhere it was said that same key could be used for 64 bit, so i asked for it, at present am not able to use all 4 gb ram..........from whence the question of purse came?:


----------



## codename_romeo (Feb 19, 2010)

apart from when windows come preloaded on desktops and laptops, i dont remember seeing many fellowmates who give a penny from their purse to mr.gates, thats where purse came from. anyways i am not sure whther you have same serial for 32 bit and 64 bit or not, but then you can definitely install windows home premium using that key. If you are interested i would gladly pm you the link to home premium 64 bit iso...... from microsoft website......


----------



## azaad_shri75 (Feb 19, 2010)

codename_romeo said:


> apart from when windows come preloaded on desktops and laptops, i dont remember seeing many fellowmates who give a penny from their purse to mr.gates, thats where purse came from. anyways i am not sure whther you have same serial for 32 bit and 64 bit or not, but then you can definitely install windows home premium using that key. If you are interested i would gladly pm you the link to home premium 64 bit iso...... from microsoft website......



yep thank you please do that- pm the link to me, as I read in other forum where the guy contacted the HP person , who said its possible( I too have doubt on this)


----------



## livebyfaith.anu (Feb 20, 2010)

_*I want to buy a laptop but confused between 3 vendors:
Dell,HP,Vaio
My requirements are*:_
_*[FONT=&quot]Processor[/FONT]*_
*Core i-5 (540M, 2 cores/4 threads, 2.53GHz turbo boost up to 3.06 GHz, 3 MB Intel Smart Cache, 32nm Fabrication,* *Intel® Hyper-Threading Technology)*
*Operating System* *Genuine Windows® 7 Home Premium 64bit (English) or Professional*
*Display*
*14 or 15.6 " HD Ready (720p)WLED Display with TrueLife™/*
*15.6 "Full HD(1080p)WLED (1920 x 1080)Display with TrueLife™*
*Memory *
*4GB (2GBx2) 1333MHz DDR3 SDRAM (Work at 1066MHz for Intel Arrandale CPU)*
*Hard Disk *
*500GB 5400RPM SATA Hard Drive/*
*500GB 7200RPM SATA Hard Drive*
*Graphics Solution *
*512MB ATI Mobility Radeon HD 4570/ 
*
*nVidia 330M or nVidia solution*
*
Please tell which brand** & which models u suggets
Thanks in advance
*
*My Budget is 50,000-54000*


----------



## tech-layman (Feb 20, 2010)

livebyfaith.anu said:


> _*I want to buy a laptop but confused between 3 vendors:
> Dell,HP,Vaio
> My requirements are*:_
> _*[FONT=&quot]Processor[/FONT]*_
> ...



Since HP's India site is not updated, I can't comment upon the same.

I have Vaio CW26FG and I'm pretty happy with my buy and would suggest you the same. But it contains i5-520 as against i5-540 which you have mentioned, but that won't make a huge difference, just 130MHz of extra clock. Also it contains a 14-inch display as against 15.6. For me that works because I don't like the BIG LOOK of 15.6 and also since I need to move with my laptop.


----------



## codename_romeo (Feb 21, 2010)

^^
I would second that. Pretty happy with my sony vaio too..... good value for money


----------



## th1nkd1g1t (Feb 21, 2010)

*dell laptop comparison*

Hi... i'm planning to buy a dell laptop, but i'm confused between 2 models...i want to run 3d applications like maya and for gaming purpose also...which one u guys think i should go for?


                    Dell(TM) Studio 15 Laptop (S541033IN8)                                
                                      *i.dell.com/images/global/general/spacer.gif                              SYSTEM COMPONENTS                                                                                                  Dell(TM) Studio 15 Laptop (S541033IN8)                                                     
                     Qty                                                   1                                                                     Base System (Direct), Genuine Windows® 7 Home Premium 64bit (English)                                            Unit Price             Inclusive of all taxes. Delivery charges extra                                                                     Rs.40,899.99                                                                                                                
                                                                                                                                    Operating System             Genuine Windows® 7 Home Premium 64bit (English)   

Processor             Intel® Core™ i3-350M Processor (2.26Ghz, 4 Threads, 3M cache) 

Memory             3GB 1333MHz DDR3 SDRAM (1 x 2G+1 x 1G) (Work at 1066MHz for Intel Arrandale CPU)       

Keyboard             Dell(TM) Keyboard with Touchpad (English)                                                                                           
Video Card             512MB ATI Mobility Radeon HD 4570                                                                                           
Hard Drive             320GB 7200RPM  SATA Hard Drive                                                                                           
Optical Drive             Internal 8X DVD+/-RW Combination Drive with dual layer write capabilities                                                                                           Audio Solution             Integrated Stereo Sound with Subwoofer                                                                                           Software             Microsoft(R) Works Include Microsoft(R) Home & Student 60 Days Trial Pre-install                                                                                           Dell Service: Hardware Maintenance             1 Yr Ltd Hardware Warranty, InHome Service after Remote Diagnosis                                                                                           Palmrest Option             IMR Chain Link Palmrest                                                                                           Wireless Network Card             Dell 1520 Wireless-N Card                                                                                           Bluetooth Module             Dell(TM) Wireless 365 Bluetooth Module                                                                                           Dell Service: Remark             Dell's Terms and Conditions apply                                                                                           Dell Service: Remark             Laptop Batteries Carry 1 Year Warranty Only From Invoice Date                                                                                           Batteries             6-cell Lithium Ion Primary Battery                                                                                           Carrying Cases             No Carrying Case                                                                                           Item Included in the System             Break the seal sticker                                                                                           Item Included in the System             Dell(TM) PC-Restore Included                                                                                           Item Included in the System             Shipment Mod                                                                                           Item Included in the System             WINDOWS-LIVE                                                                                           Item Included in the System             Discount is only valid if the corresponding upgraded item is selected above.                                                                                           Item Included in the System             Limited time promotional offer only. No further discounts apply.                                                                                           Item Included in the System             Integrated Fast Ethernet 10/100/1000                                                                                           Item Included in the System             34mm ExpressCard Slot, (DOES NOT SUPPORT PC CARDS)                                                                                           Item Included in the System             Mod Specs Info (India)                                                                                           Item Included in the System             ICC Regulatory Label                                                                                           Item Included in the System             Power Cord (IND)                                                                                           Item Included in the System             Ergonomic noise isolation in-ear earbud - Creative EP-630                                                                                           Item Included in the System             System Media Kit                                                                                           Item Included in the System             System Drivers                                                                                           Security Software             McAfee™ Security Center (Multi-Language) - 30-Day Trial Version                                                                                           System Documentation             System Documentation (English)                                                                                           Camera             Bezel with Integrated 2.0MP Web Cam                                                                                           Optional Notebook Colour Kits             Chainlink Black with Black U-Trim                                                                                           Microsoft OS Labels             Windows® 7 Label                                                                                           Adobe Reader             Adobe Reader (English)                                                                                           Label Options             Intel(R) Core(TM) i3 Label                                                                                           Display             15.6 " 720p WLED (1366x768) Display with TrueLife™                                                                                           Freight Charges             Studio-NB Handling & Insurance Charges /Express Premium                                                                                           Delivery Charges             Delivery charges not included                                                                                           Other Software             Dell DataSafe Local Backup Basic                                                                                           Power Supply             90W AC Adapter                                                                                           Dell Services: Dell Remote Access             Dell Remote Access, free basic service                                                                                           Dell Services: Datasafe Backup Service             Dell Online Backup 2GB                                                                                                                                                                                                                                     TOTAL                                    Inclusive of all taxes. Delivery charges extra:Rs.40,899.99                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                           


          *i.dell.com/images/global/configurator/chassis/inspiron-1564.jpg         Dell™ Inspiron 15 New Laptop (S541205IN8)                                
                                      *i.dell.com/images/global/general/spacer.gif                              SYSTEM COMPONENTS                                                                                                  Dell™ Inspiron 15 New Laptop (S541205IN8)                                                     
                     Qty                                                   1                                                                     Base for Direct, Genuine Windows® 7 Home Premium 64bit (English)                                            Unit Price             Inclusive of all taxes. Delivery charges extra                                                                     Rs.41,899.99                                                                                                                
                                                                      *i.dell.com/images/global/general/spacer.gif
                                                                                                                                              Operating System             Genuine Windows® 7 Home Premium 64bit (English)   

Processor             Intel® Core™ i5-430M (2.26Ghz, 4Threads, turbo boost up to 2.53 GHz, 3M cache)

Memory             4GB (2 X 2GB) Dual Channel 1066MHz DDR3 SDRAM                                                                                           
Keyboard             Internal Dell(TM) Keyboard with Touchpad (English)                                                                                           
Video Card             512MB ATI Mobility Radeon HD 4330                                                                                           Hard Drive             320GB 7200RPM SATA Hard Drive                                                                                           Optical Drive             8X DVD+/-RW Drive with DVD+R double layer write capability                                                                                           Audio Solution             Integrated Stereo Sound with SRS Premium Sound                                                                                           Software             Microsoft® Works (Including Microsoft® Home & Student 60 Days Trial Pre-installed)                                                                                           Dell Services: Hardware Maintenance             1 Yr Ltd Hardware Warranty, InHome Service after Remote Diagnosis                                                                                           WinRE             WinRE software                                                                                           Wireless Network Card             Dell 1397 Wireless-G card                                                                                           Bluetooth Module             Dell(TM)Wireless 365 2.1 Bluetooth(R) Adapter                                                                                           Dell Service: Remark             Laptop Batteries Carry 1 Year Warranty Only From Invoice Date                                                                                           Dell Service: Remark             Dell's Terms and Conditions apply                                                                                           Batteries             48 WHr 6-cell Lithium Ion Primary Battery                                                                                           Carrying Cases             No Case                                                                                           Item Included in the System             Country Info Mod (INDIA)                                                                                           Item Included in the System             Internal 10/100 Fast Ethernet                                                                                           Item Included in the System             Dell connect                                                                                           Item Included in the System             Adobe Reader 9.0                                                                                           Item Included in the System             WINDOWS-LIVE                                                                                           Item Included in the System             Discount is only valid if the corresponding upgraded item is selected above.                                                                                           Item Included in the System             Limited time promotional offer only. No further discounts apply.                                                                                           Item Included in the System             System Driver MOD                                                                                           Item Included in the System             Ship mod for WW except recycle                                                                                           Security Software             McAfee(TM) Security Center (Multi-Language) - 30-Day Trial Version                                                                                           Camera             Integrated 1.3 mega pixel webcam, with Sensible Vision FastAccess Facial Recognition Software                                                                                           Optional Notebook Colour Kits             Obsidian Black                                                                                           Microsoft OS Labels             Windows(R) 7 OS Label                                                                                           Label Options             CPU label, for I5                                                                                           Display             15.6” High Definition 720p WLED (1366x768) Display with TrueLife™                                                                                           Freight Charges             Inspiron-NB Handling & Insurance Charges /Express Premium                                                                                           Delivery Charges             Delivery charges not included                                                                                           Power Option             90W AC Adapter                                                                                           Dell Services: Datasafe Backup Service             Dell Online Backup 2GB                                                                                                                                                                                                                                   
TOTAL                                    Inclusive of all taxes. Delivery charges extra:Rs.41,899.99


----------



## codename_romeo (Feb 22, 2010)

Honestly speaking i dont think either of them are good enough for maya or gaming......
I am no expert on maya but then i am pretty sure you should atleast stick to the studio 15 with i7 proccy..................... others can give you better idea on this


----------



## rajeshjsl (Feb 26, 2010)

help me with this laptop guys

*www.thinkdigit.com/forum/showthread.php?goto=newpost&t=124643


----------



## abhayvir (Mar 18, 2010)

cant start thread....why?


----------



## abhayvir (Mar 22, 2010)

hi guys!
Need to know a few things. I am planning to buy a new laptop budget max 50k.
Right now my choices are Acer Aspire 5740g and Dell studio 15.

Although both computers are nearly the same but the price difference is huge 10k or around.

I've been using a Acer laptop for last 5 years and love my machine, except that I totally resent the company's after sales support (had terrible experiences).

So suggest me is it worth spending extra 10k for dell?

I am getting aspire 5740g for 39500(nehru place) and dell 15 for 49000 (online).

Moreover since my primary usage is 2D designing and 3D modelling- is another model, aspire 5542g any good. Yes I want a decent future proof computer.

Finally, please suggest other models under 50k.

thanks 
abhay vir


----------



## ~~Big Boss~~ (Mar 23, 2010)

I want to buy my second laptop, right now i have a compaq but itz 4yrs old. 
so guys help me out, Dell or Acer? which one to go for...
seems Acer is bit cheaper, but is it trust worthy?


----------



## ssk_the_gr8 (Mar 23, 2010)

~~Big Boss~~ said:


> I want to buy my second laptop, right now i have a compaq but itz 4yrs old.
> so guys help me out, Dell or Acer? which one to go for...
> seems Acer is bit cheaper, but is it trust worthy?



budget ...


----------



## tech-layman (Mar 24, 2010)

abhayvir said:


> hi guys!
> Need to know a few things. I am planning to buy a new laptop budget max 50k.
> Right now my choices are Acer Aspire 5740g and Dell studio 15.
> 
> ...



I would suggest you to also consider Sony VPCEB16FG for Rs. 49,990/- because it contains a BETTER GPU than Dell Studio 15 has to offer. Refer- *www.notebookcheck.net/Mobile-Graphics-Cards-Benchmark-List.844.0.html
However if you have had issues with service then I suggest not to go with Acer.


----------



## wizrulz (Mar 25, 2010)

Compaq Presario CQ40-601TU Technical Specifiaction:

    * Free DOS
    * 14.1″ inch (1280×800 pixels) High-Definition Widescreen Display
    * Intel Dual Core T4400 Processor (2.20 GHz, 1 MB Cache)
    * Intel GMA 4500MHD (shared)
    * 3GB DDR2 RAM
    * 320GB Hard Disk
    * DVD Writer
    * WLAN 802.11 b/g
    * High speed 56K modem
    * Webcam with integrated Mic
    * Altec Lansing Speakers
    * 3 USB 2.0, 1 HDMI port
    * 6-cell Lithium-Ion (Li-Ion) battery with 65w adaptor
    * Weight – 2.31Kg

How is this laptop..anything better than this for say 27-28K???

---------- Post added 25-03-2010 at 12:01 AM ---------- Previous post was 24-03-2010 at 11:58 PM ----------




dubey.vibhu said:


> Hello Guys,
> 
> I want to buy a laptop in the range of rupees 22000/- to 28000/- maximum. Please suggest the best performer brand in this range.
> 
> ...



Check my post above..u might be interested in that


----------



## terrorx (Mar 25, 2010)

hi,
 im looking to buy a laptop, and am considering the emachines e725, i googled it but couldnt find any decent reviews. So any of you guys have experience using it?(i think it comes with 1 gig ram and a T4400, so im thinking of upping it to 3 gigs)
Im just a computer science student so mostly i will be doing java me coding and installing multiple OSes, please dont suggest netbooks as alternatives if u have no idea aboout the laptop im talking about.


----------



## Dark Soul (Mar 25, 2010)

Hello people,

I am planning to buy a laptop, my budget is <60,000.
I have actually two laptops in my mind, but i am not able to make up my mind

1. Sony Vaio E series (VPCEB16FG)

*www.sony.co.in/product/vpceb16fg

This has got good graphics card ATI HD 5650  1GB DDR3, but poor CPU (i3 @ 2.13GHz). I also checked the download section for this laptop, drivers are not available. But on the upside it has 15.5' screen with 1920X1080 resolution.

2. Sony Vaio CW series (VPCCW26FG)

*www.sony.co.in/product/vpccw26fg

This has good CPU (i5 upto 2.9GHz) but not so great GPU (nvidia 330M GT). But in the download section for this laptop original drivers are included (Will be handy if i go for OS reinstallation). But compared to the first one it is 10k more, screen is 14inch and resolution is 1600X900.

Please help me in selecting one of these, or suggest any within my budget


----------



## wizrulz (Mar 25, 2010)

I need a good graphics card laptop ...which is should not be outdated for atleast 3-4 years ....plsease suggest few....budget 50-60K


----------



## ssk_the_gr8 (Mar 26, 2010)

wizrulz said:


> I need a good graphics card laptop ...which is should not be outdated for atleast 3-4 years ....plsease suggest few....budget 50-60K



not possible there nothing in a 50k-60k budget which wont get outdated

---------- Post added at 12:53 AM ---------- Previous post was at 12:52 AM ----------




Dark Soul said:


> Hello people,
> 
> I am planning to buy a laptop, my budget is <60,000.
> I have actually two laptops in my mind, but i am not able to make up my mind
> ...



go with the E series u can use ati catalyst 10.3 it works for notebooks


----------



## Dark Soul (Mar 26, 2010)

So which of the two is better for gaming, the E series or the CW one?


----------



## ssk_the_gr8 (Mar 26, 2010)

^^ E series is better


----------



## Dark Soul (Mar 26, 2010)

^^ Thanks

Just two more questions.

1. E series drivers are not available on the internet but CW's are, so is there any other way to get the original drivers for E series? Because most probably I will be installing XP so I would need drivers.

2. Can anyone suggest a good Sony showroom in bangalore, who provide good offers, discounts....?


----------



## ssk_the_gr8 (Mar 26, 2010)

Dark Soul said:


> ^^ Thanks
> 
> Just two more questions.
> 
> ...



why xp?
anyway the only drivers u'll be needing is for graphics card which is available....  others will be easily available


----------



## wizrulz (Mar 26, 2010)

ssk_the_gr8 said:


> not possible there nothing in a 50k-60k budget which wont get outdated
> 
> 
> SO which one u suggest and for how much it will cost?


----------



## Dark Soul (Mar 26, 2010)

ssk_the_gr8 said:


> why xp?
> anyway the only drivers u'll be needing is for graphics card which is available.... others will be easily available


 

Xp is light on resources so good for games atleast Directx 9.0 games.
How to get other drivers other than graphics card?


----------



## ssk_the_gr8 (Mar 26, 2010)

Dark Soul said:


> Xp is light on resources so good for games atleast Directx 9.0 games.
> How to get other drivers other than graphics card?



dude xp is old.
u're getting windows 7 with it... its much better than xp.
& sony will provide u drivers for windows 7 cause its the default operating system


----------



## Dark Soul (Mar 29, 2010)

I bought the E series VPCEB16FG (Black) . I paid 49990 + 2100 (For one year extended warranty).

I got a bag, laptop cleaning kit, pouch, USB mouse, laptop body skin! (Ferrari scuderia poster to stick on the outside)
Still haven't played any games on it yet, will soon do that and post the results here. 

---------- Post added at 08:46 AM ---------- Previous post was at 08:40 AM ----------

I have a question. The hard disk is not partitioned, entire 500 GB is in one unit. I want one small partition as C: and rest as D:
What is the best way to do this?
Shall I create the recovery disk and format the entire harddisk and reinstall from the recovery or shrink the volume C: without formating and reinstalling.


----------



## tamalsen (Mar 29, 2010)

*Laptop/Notebook help*

I am in dire need of some mobile computing and for the buying advise i need your help. First and foremost , some questions and then let me clarify my limitations.
The lighter the device the better, when i move around i carry around chargers for 2 phones, the phones themselves, an slr camera .A laptop/netbook on top of that would kill my already fragile back. I am a little confused about buying a netbook or a laptop- a netbook is ultra light, and it would restrict me from wasting too much time playing video games, but most of them have no dvd rom drive. What i absolutely need out of my device, other than the weight restriction is that it should be able to comfortably play at least 720p hd video, and handle some minor programs like final draft and some photo editing software. Some of the netbooks like the asus eeepc 1201 has the nvidia ion graphics which makes it play even 1080p video without any problems. One other question- just how much is the i3 a performance increase over the core 2 duo? is it worth that investment? i wont mind spending even 40k, but then i would prefer having a full 1080p screen along with a blu ray drive and of course a system that can playback such video. Of course if it can play games like batman arkham asylum in even mid/low settings that would be the perfect icing on the cake. How are brands like msi as far as laptops and service is concerned? Any suggestions?


----------



## azaad_shri75 (Mar 29, 2010)

Dark Soul said:


> I bought the E series VPCEB16FG (Black) . I paid 49990 + 2100 (For one year extended warranty).
> 
> I got a bag, laptop cleaning kit, pouch, USB mouse, laptop body skin! (Ferrari scuderia poster to stick on the outside)
> Still haven't played any games on it yet, will soon do that and post the results here.
> ...



congratulations on your price, very col stuff,
while shrinking it will hlave the C drive to 250gb, better reformat it by creating partitions with any partition manager and reinstall from recovery discs.


----------



## wizrulz (Mar 29, 2010)

I am still waiting to know a laptop with good graphics card performance

How are these laptops???

Acer Aspire 5740-6378

Sony VAIO E-Series

Dell Studio XPS 13/xps 16

iBuypower Battalion 101 FX-925Z


----------



## ssk_the_gr8 (Mar 29, 2010)

^^Acer Aspire 5740-6378.. this is what i'd suggest
look for laptops which have atleast radeon 5650.. dont buy anything below that


----------



## Dark Soul (Mar 30, 2010)

azaad_shri75 said:


> congratulations on your price, very col stuff,
> while shrinking it will hlave the C drive to 250gb, better reformat it by creating partitions with any partition manager and reinstall from recovery discs.


 
Thanks.
Even I thought the same, I checked shrinking, windows cannot shrink it beyond 230GB because of scattered or unmovable files.
I will partition and reinstall.

---------- Post added at 09:11 AM ---------- Previous post was at 09:09 AM ----------




wizrulz said:


> I am still waiting to know a laptop with good graphics card performance
> 
> How are these laptops???
> 
> ...


 
According to many reviews ATI HD5650 seems to be a good enough card. I will try out some games on my lappy (Vaio EB16FG) and let you know the frame rates.


----------



## INS-ANI (Apr 3, 2010)

hey guys, me buying my second lappy by june.
I have zeroed in on vostro 1520, as i am only interested in performance.
you can find its features @ here
*www1.ap.dell.com/in/en/business/no...aspx?refid=laptop-vostro-1520&s=bsd&cs=inbsd1

I have selected the free dos model.
My usage is mainly educational and some personal. gaming is gonna be low, but i would like to run some worthy games, though i may not be able to play it long.
My budget is 40k.

I need your suggestion on following points:
*1) Should i upgrade my processor?
2) or should i add a 256MB Graphics card?
which will add to performance?
3) Is there any better alternative @same price?*

And a question to people who know abt price fluctuations:
*Should i buy now or later? I can delay my purchase till mid july*. Any festivals or potential price deduction coming up?
I blv I will get better price if i buy in july, but still need your advice.


----------



## ssk_the_gr8 (Apr 3, 2010)

INS-ANI said:


> hey guys, me buying my second lappy by june.
> I have zeroed in on vostro 1520, as i am only interested in performance.
> you can find its features @ here
> *www1.ap.dell.com/in/en/business/no...aspx?refid=laptop-vostro-1520&s=bsd&cs=inbsd1
> ...



for the kind of usage you have you dont need a dedicated graphics card... it decreases battery life a lot

i find HP Pavilion DV6-2001au a better alternative at this price... 

*h10010.www1.hp.com/wwpc/in/en/ho/WF25a/321957-321957-3329744-64354-64354-4011364.html

u get more ram... + W7 and much better graphics

i dont see any price reductions. coming...till mid july...


----------



## INS-ANI (Apr 4, 2010)

Hey man, thanks for replying.
Regarding your suggestion, can you help me with these:
1) How is AMD Athlon™ II Dual-Core compared to intel C2D?
2) Is there any similar HP model with free DOS?
IMO, as i already have a licensed version of OS, its useless to pay for the same. That was the main reason i was intrested in dell vostro. The only thing which kept me from buying is dell's heating problem.


----------



## Dark Soul (Apr 4, 2010)

wizrulz said:


> I am still waiting to know a laptop with good graphics card performance
> 
> How are these laptops???
> 
> ...



Vaio E series (EB16FG)

Windows 7 Experience rating
1. Processor - 6.2
2. Memory - 5.9
3. Graphics - 6.6
4. Gaming Graphics - 6.6
5. Hard disk - 5.8

I played crysis with resolution 1280X720, all settings set to very high, anti aliasing 2X. I get a very smooth gameplay \, with absolutely no glitchs.


----------



## JP1016 (Apr 4, 2010)

*Help regarding abt buying n evaluating acer 5740g?*

Hey guyz
im planing 2 buy a lappy,acer 5740g 6979
wats ur opinion abt it?
Here is its config,
4gb ram,1gb ati hd 5650,500gb hdd,
i need answerz 4,
how wel it perform?
Wat abt gaming xperience?
Plz gimme valuable feedback abt dis lappy?
Can any one tel me were it is available at chenai , ie near avadi?
Wats its lowest n mrp price?


----------



## HEMANTRATURI (Apr 9, 2010)

*Toshiba Laptop*

Hey Guys,please advise on buying Toshiba l500-d9810 Laptop.I don't seem to find any details or reviews anywhere, including Toshiba-india.com


----------



## tech-layman (Apr 11, 2010)

*Re: Toshiba Laptop*



HEMANTRATURI said:


> Hey Guys,please advise on buying Toshiba l500-d9810 Laptop.I don't seem to find any details or reviews anywhere, including Toshiba-india.com


I'm not sure but not many people go with Toshiba now because there is servicing problem for it. It probably has very few service centers (probably only near a few big cities) in the country and so the service is not fast. This may be the reason that there are not many reviews for the same. Try some more googling if you are very particular about buying Toshiba. In my opinion first ensure if there is a service center near the place you live, considering the places you might be moving to due to bussiness purposes (if that case applies).

---------- Post added at 04:12 PM ---------- Previous post was at 04:06 PM ----------




INS-ANI said:


> Hey man, thanks for replying.
> Regarding your suggestion, can you help me with these:
> 1) How is AMD Athlon™ II Dual-Core compared to intel C2D?
> 2) Is there any similar HP model with free DOS?
> IMO, as i already have a licensed version of OS, its useless to pay for the same. That was the main reason i was intrested in dell vostro. The only thing which kept me from buying is dell's heating problem.



yo may ask the hp guys to get the os removed from your laptop. Depending on a few factors, like their approach to those above in the hierarchy they can get that done. I've seen that happen. In that case they will give you a rebate of about 2000-3000 rs. THEY WON'T REBATE THE ACTUAL MARKET PRICE OF THE OS BECAUSE THE COMAPNY GETS THE OEM VERSIONS OF THE OS WHICH COSTS THEM LESS.


----------



## tamalsen (Apr 12, 2010)

*under 30k device*

Hey guys i need a laptop with decent performance. The more futureproof it is for games the better. The cheapest option is not a laptop , but the asus 1201n netbook with ion graphics for basic gaming. But if you have any particular models in mind which are under 30k and give way better hd video playback, multitasking as well as gaming, then suggest it right away! Please help, i want to buy it tomorrow!


----------



## ritish (Apr 12, 2010)

hi friends,
 could somebody qoute the latest price of the internal laptop hard disk prices for 320 GB, 512 GB & 1024 GB.


----------



## arsenalfan001 (Apr 12, 2010)

I need a i7 based lappy which will be mainly used as  a desktop replacement. AV editing and light to moderate gaming, so I want a dedicated graphics card with it too. It need not to be light as I wont travel much.

Now I have two laptops in mind : 

1. Dell Studion XPS 16 

2. Acer Aspire 8940G

Have a friend working in Dell, so will get the xps at around 65K. I do not know the price of Acer one but the config looks good.

Please help me choosing one. 

Thanks
Soumya


----------



## george101 (Apr 15, 2010)

wizrulz said:


> I am still waiting to know a laptop with good graphics card performance
> 
> How are these laptops???
> 
> ...



Sony is the best 

Check out EB16

its got HD 5650 and is priced only at 50k!!! am gonna get one at 48k!!! 

---------- Post added at 12:19 PM ---------- Previous post was at 12:14 PM ----------




tamalsen said:


> Hey guys i need a laptop with decent performance. The more futureproof it is for games the better. The cheapest option is not a laptop , but the asus 1201n netbook with ion graphics for basic gaming. But if you have any particular models in mind which are under 30k and give way better hd video playback, multitasking as well as gaming, then suggest it right away! Please help, i want to buy it tomorrow!



its better to live without laptop than to get that one


----------



## Thor (Apr 21, 2010)

@George , so did you get the VAIO ? How is its performance mate ? I have a similar budget ( max 65 K ) and wanna get a gaming laptop .... also does it get hot ? I was reading somewhere that the ati card and gpu is underclocked in VAIO laptops , is that true ?

@Dark Soul , same question to you. 

also to you all , how is VAIO service and etc?


----------



## sumangh01 (Apr 22, 2010)

Dear Friends,
*I want to buy a Laptop with following needs*:

1. Price should be below 35K.
2. Brand anything but should give performance.
3. Memory: 4GB must
4. Hard Disk : 320GB min.
5. suitable Processor.
6. Graphics should be max as possible to run hi quality HD video/game.
7. OS is not mandatory. Dos/Linux will work.

I live at Kolkata. Please help me.


----------



## zboy123 (Apr 22, 2010)

How did I miss this thread before 
OK guys here's the deal. Help me choose a Vaio out of these two - 
Please suggest which would be a better option - 
*www.sony.co.in/product/Compar...dels=VPCCW26FG

VPCEB16FG - E Series
Intel® Core™ i3-330M processor 2.13 GHz *1
Display - 15.5 (39.37 cm) wide (Full-HD: 1920 x 1080) TFT colour display (VAIO Display Plus, LED Backlight)
ATI Mobility Radeon™ HD 5650 Graphics 1 GB DDR3 SDRAM
eSATA / USB port x 1
Wireless LAN Frequency-2.4 GHz (802.11b/g/n)
2.7 kg (including the supplied battery)

VPCCW26FG - CW Series
Intel® Core™ i5-520M Processor 2.40 GHz with Turbo Boost up to 2.93 GHz*1
Display - 14 (35.6 cm) wide (WXGA++: 1600 x 900) TFT colour display (VAIO Display, LED Backlight)
NVIDIA® GeForce® GT 330M GPU with CUDA™ Technology 512 MB GDDR3 SDRAM
No eSATA port 
Wireless LAN Frequency - 5 GHz (802.11a/n), 2.4 GHz (802.11b/g/n)
2.4 kg (including the supplied battery)

I was thinking of getting CW cuz of better processor, faster wifi and better battery backup but battery drain complains and higher resolution on E series one have me confused.

Please suggest what would be a better machine of the two models listed.

P.S. - CW one is about 170$ more expensive than E series one.


----------



## Thor (Apr 24, 2010)

So Folks how are your VAIO machines performing ?

@Sony's site I just noted a newmodel come in --

*www.sony.co.in/product/vpcea16fg



> 14 (35.6 cm) VAIO E Series (Green)
> 
> VAIO E Series is equipped with a 14 (35.6 cm), 16:9 Real Wide display. The ATI Mobility Radeon™ GPU assures high-resolution video gaming. The Glossy transparent finish overlaying a dot gradation provides a fresh and vivid image.
> 
> ...



Now i am wondering whether to go for the vpceb16 with the core i3 processor or this one ! damn ....  well this one does have a more powerful proc but smaller screen... hmm


----------



## zboy123 (Apr 26, 2010)

Thor said:


> So Folks how are your VAIO machines performing ?
> 
> @Sony's site I just noted a newmodel come in --
> 
> ...



Not only does it has a smaller screen but also a smaller resolution. i had a chance to look at various Vaio models this weekend and was really impressed by 1920x1080 resolution display on VPCEB16. I myself was hell bent on getting the core i5 processor unless I saw the display on CEB16. Go have a look urself.


----------



## INS-ANI (Apr 30, 2010)

*Re: Toshiba Laptop*



tech-layman said:


> yo may ask the hp guys to get the os removed from your laptop. Depending on a few factors, like their approach to those above in the hierarchy they can get that done. I've seen that happen. In that case they will give you a rebate of about 2000-3000 rs. THEY WON'T REBATE THE ACTUAL MARKET PRICE OF THE OS BECAUSE THE COMAPNY GETS THE OEM VERSIONS OF THE OS WHICH COSTS THEM LESS.



I am not sure i m fortunate enough to find that kind of retailer, coz i will be buying from Ranchi.
Anyway i have figured out HP ProBook series laptop also suits my requirements.. 
for instance HP probook 4520 is in my budget.. but can anyone advice me if it has option of going for free DOS version? The HP websites gives Freedos as an option but other laptop review sites do not mention the same.


----------



## Tekky (May 1, 2010)

Hello all,
I have a question from VPCEB16FG/B owners.
I heard it has a single partition so my question is that do they supply DRIVER DISC incase i choose to re-format the laptop ?
I couldn't find Windows 7 drivers on their site i.e. *www.sony.co.in/product/vpceb16fg
Thanks


----------



## Thor (May 2, 2010)

Just came back from Acer Mall ( Bangalore, near Marathahalli Bridge  , will provide contatct details on request ) , they are stocking Acer Aspire 5740G with intel icore i5 and 1 gb Ati HD5650 , price - Rs.44,500 and 3500 bucks more if you want extended 3 years warranty. They were almost shutting the mall when I went in so didn't get a good look at the model, will go sometime tomorrow to have a better look and feel. 

Compared to Sony vPCEA16FG , its almost 13 grand cheaper whew , gotta look around a bit to see if its really performing well for others.


----------



## arsenalfan001 (May 5, 2010)

Thor said:


> Just came back from Acer Mall ( Bangalore, near Marathahalli Bridge  , will provide contatct details on request ) , they are stocking Acer Aspire 5740G with intel icore i5 and 1 gb Ati HD5650 , price - Rs.44,500 and 3500 bucks more if you want extended 3 years warranty. They were almost shutting the mall when I went in so didn't get a good look at the model, will go sometime tomorrow to have a better look and feel.
> 
> Compared to Sony vPCEA16FG , its almost 13 grand cheaper whew , gotta look around a bit to see if its really performing well for others.





can you give me the exact location?


----------



## Thor (May 5, 2010)

Acer mall marathalli contact number is [ Ravi Kumar Kurni - 9342150154 , Nasir - 9900785881 ] . Its Opposite to the Innovative Multiplex , few buildings before Sony Center.

Today I also went to Computerwarehouse Shop in MG Road, and the same model ( Acer 5740G , i5 proc, 500 gb hd, ati 1 gb hd 5650, 4 gb ram ) they are selling at 42,600 , almost 2 grand cheaper. Their contact # is 9844610203.

And I am still undecided. grr.


----------



## arsenalfan001 (May 6, 2010)

Thanks for the info.
Actually I am looking for some other models, 5943G namely. Looking for a i7 based monster. I have heard that they have launched new aspire and ethos series. But need to confirm if they are available in India or not


----------



## zboy123 (May 6, 2010)

Tekky said:


> Hello all,
> I have a question from VPCEB16FG/B owners.
> I heard it has a single partition so my question is that do they supply DRIVER DISC incase i choose to re-format the laptop ?
> I couldn't find Windows 7 drivers on their site i.e. *www.sony.co.in/product/vpceb16fg
> Thanks



Dude it has Windows 7, you can shrink you C drive and create more partitions. I did in mine Vaio E series within minutes and now have 4 drives. 

They don't supply any additional Windows or drivers CD/DVD. You have to create recovery disks yourself using Vaio recovery center. I did for mine yesterday only. Ohh and if you're confused yet buy it in full HD..... it's a great entertainment machine.


----------



## INS-ANI (May 6, 2010)

any news of dell price slash. A thread in tech section claim studio price slashed by 3-4k.


----------



## Tekky (May 7, 2010)

sony e series comes with free bag ?
thanks

---------- Post added at 07:15 PM ---------- Previous post was at 07:13 PM ----------




zboy123 said:


> Dude it has Windows 7, you can shrink you C drive and create more partitions. I did in mine Vaio E series within minutes and now have 4 drives.
> 
> They don't supply any additional Windows or drivers CD/DVD. You have to create recovery disks yourself using Vaio recovery center. I did for mine yesterday only. Ohh and if you're confused yet buy it in full HD..... it's a great entertainment machine.



how to shrink ?


----------



## sundesz (May 7, 2010)

hey guys where can i buy laptop without operating system sony vaio or acer.
please help.


----------



## Thor (May 7, 2010)

sundesz said:


> hey guys where can i buy laptop without operating system sony vaio or acer.
> please help.



Hi Sundesz , many acer models come with Linux OS , just check out the 

*www.computerwarehousepricelist.com/downloadpricelist.asp?file=LAPTOPS-Pricelist.xls

and you will find the models.


----------



## azaad_shri75 (May 7, 2010)

Tekky said:


> sony e series comes with free bag ?
> thanks
> 
> ---------- Post added at 07:15 PM ---------- Previous post was at 07:13 PM ----------
> ...



use disk management - however it would shrink only to half of hdd, from that half you could slice the pieces as you want and remaining half remains as C drive.


----------



## arsenalfan001 (May 7, 2010)

INS-ANI said:


> any news of dell price slash. A thread in tech section claim studio price slashed by 3-4k.




The Studio 15 with core i7 and ATI 4570 is now available for 50K : *configure.ap.dell.com/dellstore/config.aspx?oc=s541019in8&c=in&l=en&s=dhs&cs=indhs1

previously it was available for 54.9K ~ 55K


But they have not cut down the prices of XPS 16 with i7 and ATI 4670. Now the Studio is cheaper by 24K with only a better graphics card on board and rest of the configuration is same


----------



## zboy123 (May 7, 2010)

Tekky said:


> sony e series comes with free bag ?
> thanks
> 
> Yes a free bag dude!! don't worry....
> ...



embedded disk utility tool in Windows 7.


----------



## techno0065 (May 7, 2010)

hi guys..i am looking to buy a new lappy for college.maximum budget is 35000.i will be using it mostly for my college work,net,movies,music and very ocasionaly some gaming. i have olmost decided for da new dell inspron 15R which have been launched recently anfd feature core i3 processors.i already own a dell studio and am satisfied with it.can u guys plz tell some other laptops from hp,sony,toshiba or lenovo which can give some fight to the dell??


----------



## INS-ANI (May 11, 2010)

Went to retail outlets, saw HP Probook series.. but they don't yet have Probook with I series processors..
Any body has idea when they will be launching the same in india?


----------



## techno0065 (May 11, 2010)

can somebody plz reply. i am going for the new dell inspiron 15R which will cost me around 36000 with 512 mb ati graphic card including taxes.specs are-
Intel(R)Core(TM) i3-330M (2.13Ghz, 4 Threads, 3M 1
cache)
3gb ram,320 gb hard disk and rest is standard things on dell inspirons
anybody who has bought it or going to buy one plz share some info on it like about some problems.i have heard the speakers on this are at the bottom.is it rite?i am quite satisfied with my dell studio which i am using for 1 year.i hope the inspiron will be same.plz reply guyzz.i am gonna buy one soon.


----------



## INS-ANI (May 12, 2010)

hey guys do any one have any idea when HP will launch ProBook series with Core i series processor in india.


----------



## harperstan27 (May 13, 2010)

Hello,i want to buy a laptop which can play all latest games like crysis 2 etc i also want to use it for multimedia purpose. my budget is 42000.
please suggest which laptop i should buy.also please tell whether directx11 games are compactible with directx10 cards.


----------



## Thor (May 13, 2010)

harperstan27 said:


> Hello,i want to buy a laptop which can play all latest games like crysis 2 etc i also want to use it for multimedia purpose. my budget is 42000.
> please suggest which laptop i should buy.also please tell whether directx11 games are compactible with directx10 cards.



Hi , i bought Acer Aspire 5740G i5 for 44600 bucks and it plays all games. You can look for this laptop though its so much in demand its out of stock at many places. Here's a link to the laptops review.
*www.laptopmag.com/review/laptops/acer-aspire-5740g-6979.aspx

*Highlights..*

Intel Core i5 processor
Ati Radeon HD5650 1 gb grfx ( one of the best now available )
4 gb ddr3 ram


----------



## arsenalfan001 (May 15, 2010)

If anyone from bangalore looking for the above mentioned laptop, can get it at HyperCity mall, kundanahallo gate. I went there yesterday and saw it on display.


----------



## Thor (May 16, 2010)

arsenalfan001 said:


> If anyone from bangalore looking for the above mentioned laptop, can get it at HyperCity mall, kundanahallo gate. I went there yesterday and saw it on display.



Hi  , thanks for the info I will pass this to a friend who is looking for the same laptop but is mostly returning empty handed!!


----------



## tech-layman (May 17, 2010)

azaad_shri75 said:


> use disk management - however it would shrink only to half of hdd, from that half you could slice the pieces as you want and remaining half remains as C drive.



I disagree, out of my 500GB I've shrunk C: to 160GB in my Sony Vaio CW26FG


----------



## azaad_shri75 (May 18, 2010)

tech-layman said:


> I disagree, out of my 500GB I've shrunk C: to 160GB in my Sony Vaio CW26FG


yes as you got 500gb- and my mistake,  as i had 320gb hdd, and i could not shrink below 150gb,sorry for wrong info....


----------



## Tekky (May 19, 2010)

Dark Soul said:


> I bought the E series VPCEB16FG (Black) . I paid 49990 + 2100 (For one year extended warranty).
> 
> I got a bag, laptop cleaning kit, pouch, USB mouse, laptop body skin! (Ferrari scuderia poster to stick on the outside)
> Still haven't played any games on it yet, will soon do that and post the results here.
> ...




from where did you buy the laptop ? i bought it today from nehru place in delhi but did not get any freebies. just a carry bag.
did you manage to create partitions ?


----------



## rkneo11 (May 21, 2010)

Dark Soul said:


> I bought the E series VPCEB16FG (Black) . I paid 49990 + 2100 (For one year extended warranty).
> 
> I got a bag, laptop cleaning kit, pouch, USB mouse, laptop body skin! (Ferrari scuderia poster to stick on the outside)
> Still haven't played any games on it yet, will soon do that and post the results here.
> ...



Use a partition manager... Nowadays a lot of good free ones are available like EASEUS Partition Master available at *www.partition-tool.com/


----------



## arsenalfan001 (May 23, 2010)

Yesterday I went to sp road,bangalore looking to buy hp pavilion dv6-2164tx. searched the whole area but it is out of stock. called up computer warehouse @ mg road and they said its available. it was raining heavily. still I went there, and found they dont have that one too.
Finding i7 processor based laptops here seems to be a problem


----------



## sriharsha_madineni (May 23, 2010)

^^ What about i7 based Dell offerings


----------



## arsenalfan001 (May 24, 2010)

^
Even with Core i7, the best gpu on offer with dell is 5470. The hp one has a GT230, which is a little better than the gpus offered by dell.

Their xps 16 has 4670 but then it has throttling issues. And it is not yet solved.

That's why I have choose HP over Dell


----------



## arsenalfan001 (May 25, 2010)

Yesterday bought hp pavilion dv6 - 2164tx
from microport inside ITPL itself.
final price - 61.5k
WEI score : 

Processor : 7
ram : 7.5
both graphics : 6.4
hd : 5.9
overall : 5.9

returned at around 9:30. and after that was busy transferring data from other laptop so could not check anything else. will post more this weekend


----------



## azaad_shri75 (May 25, 2010)

congratulations...........


----------



## arsenalfan001 (May 26, 2010)

Thanks.

can any one suggest me a laptop cooler for my HP DV6 - 2164TX?


----------



## tech-layman (May 26, 2010)

Congrats  arsenalfan001 !!!


----------



## azaad_shri75 (May 26, 2010)

arsenalfan001 said:


> Thanks.
> 
> can any one suggest me a laptop cooler for my HP DV6 - 2164TX?



cooler master notepal infinite.......


----------



## red dragon (May 28, 2010)

Got a very stupid question guys.
I have a dv6 2005ax,lost the recovery disc,recovery partition has gone too.Now can I use the serial no I have, if I install a trial win7 home premium?


----------



## azaad_shri75 (May 28, 2010)

red dragon said:


> Got a very stupid question guys.
> I have a dv6 2005ax,lost the recovery disc,recovery partition has gone too.Now can I use the serial no I have, if I install a trial win7 home premium?



yep you could use............


----------



## red dragon (May 28, 2010)

Thank you.


----------



## livebyfaith.anu (May 31, 2010)

*Please HElp:
Which is better laptop between SONY EB16 and HP dv6-2165tx
for enteetainment,programing,gaming,realibility,value for money....
1.SONY VAIO EB16
**Operating  System*

*Operating  System* Genuine Windows® 7 Home   Premium 64-bit (English  Version) *Language Pack* Hong  Kong Chinese,   Simplified Chinese, Arabic, Thai *Architecture*

*Processor Name* Intel®  Core™ i3-330M   processor 2.13 GHz *1 *Chipset* Intel® HM55 Express Chipset *Memory  Bus* 1066 MHz *Cache  Memory* 3 MB   (L3 Cache) *Main  Memory*

*Pre-installed/Max* 4 GB DDR3 SDRAM *2   (upgradeable up to 8 GB*3) *SO-DIMM  slots* 2 SO-DIMM slots (The   pre-installed memory module  uses two) *Hard Disk Drive*

*Hard  Disk Drive* 500 GB*4 (Serial ATA, 5400   rpm) *Optical Disc Drive*

*Drive* DVD±RW/±R DL/RAM  Drive *Maximum Reading Speed* DVD+R: 8x (SL), 8x (DL)/DVD-R: 8x (SL), 8x (DL)/DVD+RW: 8x/DVD-RW: 8x/DVD-ROM: 8x/DVD-RAM: 5x/CD-ROM: 24x/CD-R: 24x/CD-RW: 24x *Maximum  Writing Speed* DVD+R: 8x (SL), 6x (DL)/DVD-R: 8x (SL), 6x  (DL)DVD+RW:   8x/DVD-RW: 6x/DVD-RAM: 5x/CD-R: 24x/CD-RW: 10x *Graphics*

*Graphics Accelerator* ATI  Mobility Radeon™ HD 5650   Graphics *Dedicated  Video Memory* 1 GB DDR3 SDRAM *Display*

*Type* 15.5 (39.37 cm) wide   (Full-HD: 1920 x 1080) TFT colour display  (VAIO Display Plus, LED Backlight) *Interface*

*USB* High Speed USB 2.0 x 3 *Network  (RJ-45)Connector* 10Base-T/100Base-TX /   1000Base-T x 1 *Display  Output Connector* Analogue RGB, mini D-sub 15   pin x 1 *Headphone* Stereo mini jack x 1 *Microphone* Stereo mini jack x 1 *HDMI** In/Out Connector* Output x 1 *Memory  Stick Slot* Memory   Stick Duo (PRO-HG compatible,  MagicGate function)*5 *SD  Memory Card Slot* SD Memory Card (SDHC   compatible,  Copyright protection function (CPRM) ) *PC  Card Slot* ExpressCard™/34 x 1 *DC IN* x 1 *Others* eSATA /  USB port x 1 *Wireless  Connection*

*Wireless LAN Type* Integrated  Wireless LAN IEEE   802.11b/g/n*6 *Wireless  LAN Data Rate* maximum 11 Mbps (802.11b)/54 Mbps    (802.11g) 150 Mbps (802.11n)*7 *Wireless  LAN Frequency* 2.4 GHz (802.11b/g/n) *Bluetooth* Bluetooth standard Ver. 2.1+EDR *Camera*

*Front  Side Camera* Effective   pixels: 640 x 480 *Audio*

*Sound  Chip* Intel®   High Definition Audio compatible   , 3D  audio (Direct Sound 3D support) *Speaker* Built-in stereo speakers *Microphone* Built-in monaural microphone *Keyboard/Input  Device*

*Keyboard* Approx. 19 mm  key pitch / 2   mm keystroke , 103 keys *Touchpad* Intelligent Touchpad *Battery  Life*

*Bundled Battery* VGP-BPS22  Lithium-ion   battery: up to 1.5 hours of use *Size*

*Dimensions  (WxHxD)* 369.8 mm x 31.1-36.7 mm x   248.2 mm *Weight* 2.7 kg (including the   supplied battery) *Included  Software*

*AV Entertainment* Media  Gallery, Windows® Media Center, Quick Web Access *Content  Creation/Editing* PMB VAIO Edition, Adobe®   Premiere®  Elements 8, Adobe® Photoshop® Elements 8, Roxio Easy Media Creator *Home  Network* VAIO Media plus *Word  Processor / Spreadsheet* 60-Day Trial Version of    Microsoft® Office Professional 2007*9 *Tool* Evernote for VAIO, Adobe®   Reader® 9 *Utilities* VAIO Gate, VAIO Control   Center, Battery   Care Function, WebCam  Companion, Magic-i™ Visual Effects *Security* McAfee PC SecurityCenter   30-day Free Trial*10, Webroot® Spy  Sweeper® 90-day Free Trial*11 *Support* VAIO Care, VAIO Recovery   Center, VAIO Update, VAIO Transfer  Support, Norton™ Online Backup 60-day Free   Trial*12

*2.HP dv6-2165tx
*Operating system installed
Genuine Windows® 7 Home Premium 32-bit
  Processor
Intel® Core™ i5-430M processor 
 	 	 • 2.26 GHz, 3 MB L2 Cache 
    Memory   Standard memory
3 GB (1 x 1 GB + 1 x 2 GB) DDR3 1333 MHz 
  Maximum memory
Supports up to 8 GB DDR3 memory
  Memory slots
2 user accessible memory slots
    Storage   Internal drives
500 GB SATA Hard Disk Drive 7200 rpm
  Optical drive type
LightScribe SuperMulti 8X DVD±RW with Double Layer Support
  Lightscribe
Lightscribe included
    Graphics   Display size (diagonal)
15.6" Diagonal High Definition LED HP Brightview Widescreen Display
  Display resolution
1366 x 768
  Graphics
Nvidia GeForce GT 230M
 1 GB dedicated memory
    Expansion features   Ports
4 USB 2.0(4th shared with eSATA port), HDMI, eSATA Combo, VGA, RJ-45, Expansion Port 3, 2 Headphones out, Microphone in, Consumer IR, AC Adapter, Integrated Fingerprint reader, IEEE 1394 Firewire
  Slots
1 ExpressCard/54 Slot (also supports ExpressCard/34)
  Memory card device
5-in-1 integrated Digital Media Reader for Secure Digital cards, MultiMedia cards, Memory Stick, Memory Stick Pro, or xD Picture cards
    Media devices   Webcam
HP Pavilion Webcam with Integrated Digital Microphone
  Audio features
Altec Lansing speakers - SRS Premium Sound
  Internal audio
SRS Premium Sound
  Speakers and microphone
Altec Lansing® speakers
    Input devices   Pointing device
Touch Pad with On/Off button and dedicated vertical Scroll Up/Down pad
  Keyboard
Full size keyboard with integrated numeric keypad
    Communications   Network interface
Integrated 10/100/1000 Gigabit Ethernet LAN (RJ-45 connector)
  Wireless technologies
802.11b/g WLAN
  Wireless capability
Bluetooth® wireless networking
    Dimensions and Weight   Product weight
2.88 kg
Weight will vary by configuration
  Product dimensions (W x D x H)
37.85 cm (W) x 25.8 cm (D) x 3.4 cm (min H) / 4.1 cm (max H)
    Power   Power supply type
90 W AC Power Adapter
  Battery type
6-cell Lithium-Ion (Li-Ion) battery
    What's included   Warranty
1 year, parts and labour
  Software included
HP Total Care Setup(TCS), HP Advisor (BTBSS consumer laptop), HP Wireless Assistant, HP Support Assistance, HP Software Update UserGuide Documentation, Adobe Reader - Consumer, Recovery Manager Installer for Windows® 7, Recovery Manager Addon for Windows® 7, Norton Online Backup, Sun Java VM, Microsoft® Works (selected countries only), Microsoft® Office Home & Student Edition 2007 (selected countries only), Microsoft® Office Home & Student Edition 2007 60 Day Trial (selected countries only), Microsoft® Office 2007 Professional Hybrid Consumer Prein/DIB (Basic, Small Business, Professional) (selected countries only), Windows Live applications, Cyberlink DVD Suite premium, HP MediaSmart 3.1, HP Internet-TV, Omnipfone internation music store, HP Games Powered by Wild Tangent (launched by console) (Gadget includes for US only), Adobe Flash Player, Adobe Shockwave Player, Muvee Reveal, Symantec NIS 2010 - Consumer(60days live updates), Motorola SoftStylus, Digital Persona Finger Print Reader for Consumer NB (Digital Persona Finger Print Reader) / FPR demo


----------



## tech-layman (Jun 1, 2010)

livebyfaith.anu said:


> *Please HElp:
> Which is better laptop between SONY EB16 and HP dv6-2165tx
> for enteetainment,programing,gaming,realibility,value for money....
> 1.SONY VAIO EB16
> ...



Advantages of each of the tw over the ohter are:
SONY:
1. Much BETTER GPU (I mean it is way ahead of GT230M)
2. More RAM
3. Better Wi-Fi module (802.11b/g/n is better and more advanced than 802.11b/g. This might be an important consideration especially if your work place is wi-fied)
4. Full HD screen, and with a GPU like that! Pure Gaming Pleasure

HP:
1.Faster Harddisk
2. i5 compared to i3 but that literally is not much of an advantage given the only 130MHz increase in clock speed and the Intel-HD graphics are literally useless as you literally don't need it with a dedicated GPU. Moreover, with the GPU on Sony, nothing else is needed to be said
3. Lightscribe, but do you ever need it! 
4. And MUCH MORE ROCKING SOUND SYSTEM, Altec Lansing ROcX

I'd choose Sony if I were you!


----------



## dragonss (Jun 11, 2010)

Hey Geeks....

Please help me select a notebook for price below Rs 50000/-(lesser the better).

Size should be 15.6 or more.

HDD should be at least 500GB with 7200rpm and not 5400rpm.
4GB DDR3 ram

I will use it for gaming and programming.

I am thinking of DELL 15 Studio.
Is it good??

Also, are there any ACER laptops worth considering?

Plz help.

Thanks in Anticipation

Sahil


----------



## arsenalfan001 (Jun 11, 2010)

Dell studio 15 has good looks and build quality. But if you are looking to use your laptop for gaming then do not go with Dell. Dell has only 1 model worth considering for gaming. And that XPS 16 will set you back by 75K.

Around 50K, you can get Acer 5740G eyes closed. It has a 15.6 inch screen. Anything beyond that will hamper portability. It also has a i5 processor with 4gb ddr3 ram, 500 gb hard disk and more importantly ATI HD 5650 graphics card which is the best gaming card you can get in India. Acer has 3 years extended warranty(1+2) that will cost you another 3-3.5K and the whole system with 3 years warranty you can get for 48-50K. I have heard that it has good cooling solutions too. I am not sure about the sped of RAM and Hard Disk. We have members here who have purchased this laptop. They can give you more information.

Thanks
Soumya


----------



## dragonss (Jun 11, 2010)

arsenalfan001 said:


> Dell studio 15 has good looks and build quality. But if you are looking to use your laptop for gaming then do not go with Dell. Dell has only 1 model worth considering for gaming. And that XPS 16 will set you back by 75K.
> 
> Around 50K, you can get Acer 5740G eyes closed. It has a 15.6 inch screen. Anything beyond that will hamper portability. It also has a i5 processor with 4gb ddr3 ram, 500 gb hard disk and more importantly ATI HD 5650 graphics card which is the best gaming card you can get in India. Acer has 3 years extended warranty(1+2) that will cost you another 3-3.5K and the whole system with 3 years warranty you can get for 48-50K. I have heard that it has good cooling solutions too. I am not sure about the sped of RAM and Hard Disk. We have members here who have purchased this laptop. They can give you more information.
> 
> ...




Hey thanks Soumya(*www.thinkdigit.com/forum/customavatars/avatar70577_3.gif                                                                          arsenalfan001)

That was a great help.


thanks,
Sahil


----------



## Debu_013 (Jun 12, 2010)

I was wondering whether it is a good idea to get myself an ASUS laptop (N61Jq-X1) or an MSI (GE600) or Gateway(NV7901u) laptop from USA.
Then I would be able to get Core i7 and ATi 5730 at just abt 53k.
But, I am worried that I wont get any proper Service and Support because of unavailability of the model in India by ASUS. 
Also, would buying an AMC(Annual Maintainece Contract) from a Private company be any useful.

Please Suggest.


----------



## anupratik0503 (Jun 13, 2010)

i want to buy a good laptop for gaming and college project purpose under 75k. plz suggest some good laptops from dell/hp/asus/lenovo/acer.  Are acer laptops good????


----------



## Admirer Of Digit (Jun 13, 2010)

Guys.. just help me to buy another laptop by the end of this month ---------

New Dell Inspiron 14R & 15R with foll config.

i3 or i5 core processor
3GB or More DDR3 Ram
320Gb or more HD
512MB or more ATI Dedicated Graphics card

or similar config other co. based laptops like Acer/HP/Compaq etc. etc.

Please gusy help me to buy the best. @40000.00 approx.

Best if within that.


----------



## arsenalfan001 (Jun 14, 2010)

anupratik0503 said:


> i want to buy a good laptop for gaming and college project purpose under 75k. plz suggest some good laptops from dell/hp/asus/lenovo/acer.  Are acer laptops good????




Dell : XPS 16 - i7 processor, 4gb ram, great build quality and ATI 5730 - 75K

Sony : EA16 - i5 processor, ATI 5650 (gpu is underclocked for better cooling, not much difference in performance), great looks and build - 60K

Acer : 5740G - i5 proceoor, ATI 5650, average looks and build - 50K

for gaming 5730>5650


If you have money to spend, go for XPS, you wont regret it. Else Acer one will do just fine. It is a great performer.


Thanks
Soumya


----------



## anupratik0503 (Jun 16, 2010)

i have a query-do i get the option of buliding my own config in sony ea16?
xps 16 looks good and if the above option is not available i ll definitely go for dell 
thanks soumya !


----------



## arsenalfan001 (Jun 16, 2010)

anupratik0503 said:


> i have a query-do i get the option of buliding my own config in sony ea16?




You can not customize Sony laptops. Same for Acer and Hp. Only Dell gives the option to customize here.


----------



## hk81189 (Jun 19, 2010)

Guys pl suggest me a laptop for 35K.. Meant to be used by college student, basic works lik office,media,internet etc...wifi connectivity s a must.All-round performance s preffered. 


 I looked @ New Dell Inspiron 14R.
 But i suppose vostos are better.. isnt???
 Is Vostros 3400 better than New Dell Inspiron 14R.???
How about Linux loaded Dell-Vostro-AVN-1014_ ?? 
  Can I customize it to better hardware and run LINUX or my copy of windows?


----------



## Cilus (Jun 21, 2010)

arsenalfan001 said:


> Dell : XPS 16 - i7 processor, 4gb ram, great build quality and ATI 5730 - 75K
> 
> Sony : EA16 - i5 processor, ATI 5650 (gpu is underclocked for better cooling, not much difference in performance), great looks and build - 60K
> 
> ...



Just need to clarify something. Acer 5740G is available is 43k. Even price in Kolkata is even lesser (42.5k). Two of my friends have already purchased it after my recommendation. 
2ndly 5730 is not based on Desktop 5750 or anything near it. It is nothing but an overclocked 5650. The performance is marginally better (hardly 5-8 fps in most of the games), You can overclocked 5650 to reach same performance. Just you need a good Laptop Cooler (just for safety, have done it without it). Check the details here.


----------



## pparishrut999 (Jun 25, 2010)

*buying new laptop 40k...help...urgent*

m buting a new laptop...within 40k, preferably around 35-37k...

configuration...
i3-350,3/4gb ram,320gb hdd...
with or without graphics card...

questions...
1. dell provides the following graphics card...512mb ati radeon mobility 5470...wud it any good???
i plan to use photoshop...interested in gaming, but i hav heard this gpu along with the above mentioned conf wont b any use...moreover, it's just eat into the battery life...n how gud is intel integrated graphics???

2.dell/hp/compaq/acer/hcl???
i plan to use this laptop for the next 3 years atleast...n i dnt want any problems or heacy expenses...so which brand is more reliable both in terms of quality n after sales service???
3.any way to get discount or nice deals on dell laptops???...n wat's with the coupons??there's a space to fill those....


----------



## ssk_the_gr8 (Jun 25, 2010)

laptop with largest hard disk 
budget :30-33k

suggestions please?


----------



## xqub33 (Jun 30, 2010)

my budget is around 45-50k .. i need a laptop with best graphic solution mainly for gaming .
reading some above posts i have decided on acer 5740g with ati HD 5650 .. 
is there any better alternative ??
also how is acer's customer care quality ???


----------



## a2mn2002 (Jun 30, 2010)

xqub33 said:


> my budget is around 45-50k .. i need a laptop with best graphic solution mainly for gaming .
> reading some above posts i have decided on acer 5740g with ati HD 5650 ..
> is there any better alternative ??
> also how is acer's customer care quality ???


 

wait wait bro... am also going to buy a same utill i spotted acer timelinex 5820tg. just do some google and check it. 
it has ati hd 5650 1gb., i5 ,500gb,HD display etc.

the main thing is that u  can switch the gpu off/on according to ur needs. 
i think its worth to wait...


----------



## Admirer Of Digit (Jul 1, 2010)

Admirer Of Digit said:


> Guys.. just help me to buy another laptop by the end of this month ---------
> 
> New Dell Inspiron 14R & 15R with foll config.
> 
> ...



help me guzzzzzzzzzz


----------



## hk81189 (Jul 1, 2010)

@ Admirer  Of Digit n pparishrut999 ,One of my friends bought this dell lap late this June..  have look.. 

 its good.. going great.. 


*Dell Inspiron(TM) 14R *
*Intel(R)Core(TM) i3350M *(2.26Ghz, 4Threads, 3M cache)
*Genuine Windows(R) 7 Home Basic 64bit *(English) 1
*14.0 Widescreen HD* WLED Glossy Display with TrueLife ( TM ) (1366x768)
LCD Bezel with 1*.3MP Integrated Webcam* 1
*Facial Recognition *
*4GB Dualchannel 1333MHz DDR3 SDRAM* (2 x 2GB) 
*500GB 5400RPM Hard Drive*
Cyberlink PowerDVD Software media kit 
Roxio Burn 1.0 1
Cyberlink PowerDVD Software 
Optical drive bezel, for DVD + /RW 
*ATI Mobility Radeon ( TM) HD 5470  1GB (India) *
90W AC Adapter 
Factory Installed System Driver 1
Power Cord 
*Dell Wireless 1501 802.11b/g/n Half Mini Card
Integrated Stereo Sound with SRS Premium Sound
*Dell(TM) Wireless 365 Bluetooth Module 1
2.2AHr 6cell Lithium Ion Battery 1
Dell(TM) Bluetooth Travel Mouse 1


Amount Rs 36,601.00
BCD/CVD/Excise Duty Rs 3,283.59
VAT/CST/WCT 4% Rs 1,595.38
DEFAULT 0% Rs 0.00
Total Rs 1,595.38
Total before Discount Rs 41,479.97
Less Discount Rs 1,595.00
*Total Amount Rs 39,884.97*


----------



## anupratik0503 (Jul 2, 2010)

what is the price and config of lenovo y560 in india ?
is it suitable for gaming ?


----------



## techmaniack (Jul 11, 2010)

hi friends i am looking for a laptop recently and also started a couple of threads in the wrong section! neways my question is which laptop should i prefer:
*1)Dell(TM) Studio 14 Laptop (T540530IN8)* (aaprx 55k aftr customisation)

*Intel® Core™ i7-720QM (1.6GHz, 4        Cores/8 Threads, turbo up to 2.8 GHz, 6MB Cache)
Genuine Windows® 7 Home Premium 64bit (English)
4GB (2GBx2) 1333MHz DDR3 SDRAM
500GB 5400RPM SATA Hard Drive
14” High Definition 720p WLED (1366x768) Display with TrueLife™
512MB ATI Mobility Radeon HD 4530
Now with Microsoft® Office Starter 2010! * 

*
2)Apple macbook* (60k)*

# .4GHz Intel Core 2 Duo processor with 3MB on-chip shared L2 cache
# 1066MHz frontside bus
# 2GB (two 1GB SO-DIMMs) of 1066MHz DDR3 SDRAM; two SO-DIMM slots support up to 4GB
# 250GB 5400-rpm Serial ATA hard disk drive
AirPort Extreme 802.11n Wi-Fi wireless networking; IEEE 802.11a/b/g compatible4

Built-in Bluetooth 2.1 + EDR (Enhanced Data Rate)

Built-in 10/100/1000BASE-T Gigabit Ethernet (RJ-45 connector)

8x slot-loading SuperDrive (DVD±R DL/DVD±RW/CD-RW)
NVIDIA GeForce 320M graphics processor with 256MB of DDR3 SDRAM shared with main memory5*



*what i care about*

-Video editing/converting
-Web Designing (Adobe Dreamweaver, Flash, Flex, )
-XAMPP
-Multiple OS's
-VMWare(a couple of virtual machines)
-a lot of coding as i am an engg student. (i.e keyboard and mousepad should be friendly)

*What i don't care about*

-Weight
-Looks


i doubt about only one thing that this Core i7 720QM has a clock frequency of *1.6Ghz* would this affect the performance, as compared to a 2Ghz Core i5 or Core2Duo? coz if i go for a Corei5 or Core2Duo, i get more of RAM plus more Graphics memory...

Comment by any MACbOOk user would be very helpful, Thanks


----------



## Admirer Of Digit (Jul 12, 2010)

hk81189 said:


> @ Admirer  Of Digit n pparishrut999 ,One of my friends bought this dell lap late this June..  have look..
> 
> its good.. going great..
> 
> ...



can u tell from where did he brought that... from net or retailer(url/city)

was the colour jet black or any other..

what about back pack...

was mcafee antivirus more than trial preinstalled or not

is the warranty 1 year complete accidental damage or any other..

& how was his comments/suggestions/review after using for a week or so...

pls tell me ...


----------



## Sumeet_naik (Jul 13, 2010)

Query:
A friend of mine is buying a laptop, budget of 40,000 Rs.
Things he needs,
* Win 7 premium (or higher)
* 4 GB RAM
* 500 GB Hard-disk
Please suggest some laptops,Thank you.


----------



## Manickaraj (Jul 15, 2010)

Hey guys,

I am looking for a laptop under 50k. I have selected two laptops. I need ur help to choose the better one. Links for the Sony Viao laptop is provided below.

1. Sony VPCEB16FG/L                           Rs. 49,990.00

2. Dell T540613IN8-Studio 15 Laptop    Rs. 47,900.00

PROCESSOR        Intel® Core™ i5-450M (2.4GHz, 2Core/4Threads, turbo boost up to 2.66Ghz, 3M cache)
OPERATING SYSTEM    Genuine Windows® 7 Home Premium 64bit (English)
HD DISPLAY        15.6 " 720p WLED (1366x768) Display with TrueLife™
MEMORY            4GB (2GBx2) 1333MHz DDR3 SDRAM (operates at 1066MHZ for Core i3/i5, and i7-620M processors)
HARD DRIVE        500GB 7200RPM SATA Hard Drive
OPTICAL DRIVE        Internal 8X DVD+/-RW Combination Drive with dual layer write capabilities
AUDIO SOLUTION        Integrated Stereo Sound with Subwoofer
VIDEO CARD        ATI Mobility Radeon™ HD 5470 - 1GB    
POWER OPTION        90W AC Adapter    
WIRELESS NETWORK CARD    Dell 1520 Wireless-N Card    
BLUETOOTH        Dell(TM) Wireless 365 Bluetooth Module    
BATTERIES        6-cell Lithium Ion Primary Battery
KEYBOARD        Dell(TM) Backlit Keyboard with Touchpad (English)
WARRANTY        1 Yr Ltd Hardware Warranty, InHome Service after Remote Diagnosis

Integrated Fast Ethernet 10/100/1000    

Ergonomic noise isolation in-ear earbud - Creative EP-630    

Camera    Bezel with Integrated 2.0MP Web Cam    

Laptop Batteries Carry 1 Year Warranty From Invoice Date    

====================================================

Sony has a better GPU but Dell offers a better CPU and faster HDD. Sony also offers Full HD screen. I ll be using this for primarily GAMING  Please help me choose.... Which one has a better battery life ad after sales service. I live in Chennai.


----------



## nmenon (Jul 16, 2010)

Guys! A friend of mine, living in Muscat as of now has a 3 month old HP DV6 laptop with a Core i7 processor. He accidentally deleted the recovery partition. Is there any way to create recovery DVD(s) so that he can recover his Win7 installation in case of a crash. If yes, I'd like to know how.
Thanks in advance.


----------



## azaad_shri75 (Jul 16, 2010)

there would be recovery manager installed already in programs, use it make recovery dvds , and if not found download and install recovery manager from HP site.


----------



## nmenon (Jul 17, 2010)

Thanks. Will forward the info to my friend.


----------



## arsenalfan001 (Jul 19, 2010)

Manickaraj said:


> Hey guys,
> 
> I am looking for a laptop under 50k. I have selected two laptops. I need ur help to choose the better one. Links for the Sony Viao laptop is provided below.
> 
> ...








For gaming, go with the sony laptop. The GPU with Dell is not good for gaming at all


----------



## spartan_117 (Jul 20, 2010)

Hey guys, a friend of mine wanted a laptop for around 35k,
he's a casual gamer and mostly will use it for studies etc...
he doesn't mind any brand and weight is not an issue could you guys pls suggest a good one in the above-mentioned budget?


----------



## hk81189 (Jul 21, 2010)

*www.thinkdigit.com/forum/images/icons/icon14.gif                 *Re: ALL LAPTOP RELATED QUERIES HERE ! ! !* 
                                                       .
ya.. it wat bought online, frm dell india store.. 
ill let u kno th url...
i shall answer th other quets after consulting him.


----------



## techno0065 (Jul 22, 2010)

i have a dell studio 1555 laptop which is 13 months old and is out of  warranty.last night as i was surfing the net a red vertical line  appeared on the left side of the screen and it refuses to go away.i have  tried restarting and have updated display drivers  but it is still  there.what might be the reason for dis???kindly help.screen size is 15.6  inch with 1366*768 resolution.tried talking to the dell customer care  and they said i have to extend the warranty by paying rs14000 to fix dis  as the screen will have to be replaced and this is the only  solution.should i get it done from a local laptop service shop coz i am  not ready to pay dis much.the red line is thin and is vertical.i have  heard dis is common issue wid dell screens bt da customer care salesman  said it does happen bt he is not willing to bargain.kindly help me sort  dis out if anyone have experienced the same.


----------



## Manickaraj (Jul 25, 2010)

arsenalfan001 said:


> For gaming, go with the sony laptop. The GPU with Dell is not good for gaming at all



Thanks


----------



## lvlyn2009 (Jul 25, 2010)

Hi..
m looking to buy a new laptop- have zeroed in on 3 options....
1) Sony Vaio VPC EA 22 EN/ WI/ BI
2) Dell inspiron 14R
3) HCL ME series 54 

Pls share your views on which of these would be a better choice...


----------



## NJempire (Jul 26, 2010)

hey guys need help..I am planning to buy a new laptop for all sis. for project and thing :

budget: 40-45K
use: mainly for multimedia(movies,song etc.) and study purpose but maybe one or 2 games on lan sometime..

oh and little bit girly look(though not that imp.) 


so what you guys suggest will be looking forward to hear a reply..


----------



## Debu_013 (Aug 2, 2010)

I was thinking of getting a laptop from the US, I am stuck on the choice Between 
ASUS N61Jq-X1 and Dell Studio XPS 16.
ASUS has USB 3.0, and Dell has a superb screen and looks and 9cell.
Other specs are same, i7, 4gb ram, ati 5730 graphics.

I heard ASUS laptops are very reliable, is it true?


----------



## pranavrahul (Aug 9, 2010)

Well which one is better guys, here are the configs:

Acer 4740G ( Intel i5 , nvidia 310m 512 mb, 4gb ram and 500 gb hard disk, 14 inch)

OR

Dell Studio 15 (i3 processor, 2 gb ram and 320 gb hd, with ati 4500 card (512 mb), 15 inch)

I'm from Nepal, and this is literally the last two options i have after searching the market and comparing most of the laptops. i have to make a decision between these two. Which one should i go for guys? According to the specs, the Acer does look better, but i heard there are complains regarding Acer laptops and Dell Studio is preferred. Btw, is the graphic card Ati 4500 in dell studio 15 (1558) a really old one? cause most of the new laptops have ati 5470. Help me guys!


----------



## gauravkeswani92 (Aug 10, 2010)

Ok! I am a tech noob and need some helphelp here in deciding on which laptop to buy! Budget is till around 60k and I have looked at the following options till now:

*USES:*
1>Programming(So I need a real awesome keyboard)
2>Watching HD movies(A full HD 1080p would be awesome)
3>A LITTLE bit of gaming(But that is not a criteria)

*1>Dell Studio 15*
Intel® Core™ i5-520M Processor (2.4GHz, 4 Threads, turbo boost up to 2.93GHz, 3M cache)
Genuine Windows® 7 Home Premium 64bit (English)
McAfee(R) Security Center (Multi-Language) - 15 Months Version
15.6 " Full HD(1080p)WLED (1920 x 1080)Display with TrueLife™
4GB (2GBx2) 1333MHz DDR3 SDRAM
500GB 7200RPM SATA Hard Drive
Internal 8X DVD+/-RW Combination Drive with dual layer write capabilities
Integrated CREATIVE Sound Blaster(R) X-Fi MB Audio Software Solution
6-cell Lithium Ion Primary Battery
ATI Mobility Radeon™ HD 5470 - 1GB
Bluetooth Mouse
*Price=56540/-*

*2>Macbook Pro 13''*
Intel Core 2 Duo Processor
2.4-2.53 Ghz 
4GB DDR3 Ram
250Gb Harddisk
NVIDIA GeForce 320M graphics
Battery last upto 10hours on a single charge
*Price=59900/-*

*3>Sony Vaio VPCEA16FG/B* 
Intel® Core™ i5-520M Processor 2.40 GHz with Turbo Boost up to 2.93 GHz
Genuine Windows® 7 Home Premium (64-bit)
14 (35.6 cm) wide (WXGA:1366 x 768) VAIO Display, LED backlight
ATI Mobility Radeon™ HD 5650 Graphics
Instant web browsing: Quick Web Access button
Bundled media player "Media Gallery" & creation software "PMB VAIO Edition"
*Price=57990/-*

*Desktop OptionThough Id prefer the laptop)
1>IMac 21.5"*
3.03Ghz Intel Core 2 Duo Processor
1920-by-1080 resolution
4GB (two 2GB) DDR3 memory
500GB hard drive1
8x double-layer SuperDrive
256MB NVIDIA Gforce 9600GT
*Price=51900/-*

I am going to do my Computer engineering starting this year and wanted to know whether I will be able to C/C++/Java/Visual Basic etc programming through the windows I install through bootcamp in Mac?? If yes, then I dont think Ill be looking at anything else!

Anyother other good laptops in that range would also be good!


----------



## bhaskar (Aug 11, 2010)

Hi, i have also shortlisted those two models. One of my friend has the vaio. It has superb picture quality and gaming performance is also good but it has some heating issues. The temp rises to 50-60 deg cel within 15min. Does anyone have seen the same problem?


----------



## tarana2000 (Aug 16, 2010)

*where can I buy this piece???*

hey ppl
I was searching for a laptop and zeroed on Compaq CQ42-176TX, however I dont know where to buy it as no Compaq dealer is aware of this model though its listed in HP India site.

Check it out::

Compaq Presario CQ42-176TX Notebook PC (WR657PA) specifications - HP Home & Home Office products

Even the person I spoke to at the toll free no provided at HP India site has no idea!!!!!
(dunno what they are paid for?!)

Just check out the specs and advise if they are ok and please help me find this in India!!


----------



## azaad_shri75 (Aug 16, 2010)

*Re: where can I buy this piece???*



tarana2000 said:


> hey ppl
> I was searching for a laptop and zeroed on Compaq CQ42-176TX, however I dont know where to buy it as no Compaq dealer is aware of this model though its listed in HP India site.
> 
> Check it out::
> ...



looks good for the config, you can try at any local retail outlets.


----------



## shwetanshu (Aug 16, 2010)

I have a Dell Insipiron bought in Nov 2008. its out of Warranty. Now the webcam is not working and screen from the begining had two or three dead pixels and now the screen has developed a white vertical line. now for replacememnt of screen, dell is charging 11000/-. for webcam, they want me to contact sales team.

other option is to go for extended warranty in which my LCD will be replaced. It costs 15K+. The config of my laptop is:
C2D 2.2 GHz
15.4" Inch Screen (Glossy)
3 GB DDR2 RAM
No OS
250 GB HDD
DVD Writer
HDMI Port
4 USB Ports
9 Cell Battery with Original Charger
5.1 Channel Sound

Battery was recently bought.

Now i want to know is that if i get my screen and webcam changed from outside, what charges can i expect and if i want to sell off this laptop, how much can i expect. I bought this laptop in Delhi and now presently in Bangalore. Please help.


----------



## azaad_shri75 (Aug 16, 2010)

^ check with lynx or others as the panels are available separately also, in around 8k the problem should be solved.


----------



## shwetanshu (Aug 16, 2010)

can u give some sites, i was unable to find displays on lynx


----------



## azaad_shri75 (Aug 16, 2010)

shwetanshu said:


> can u give some sites, i was unable to find displays on lynx



sorry bro searched a lot could not find any proper site, last time lynx had all sizes,however check with local repair shops, as most of the laptops have lg panels.

India laptop screen, India laptop screen manufacturers, India laptop screen suppliers and companies on Alibaba.com

Laptop Screens


----------



## Cloud-S (Aug 18, 2010)

*Laptop Suggestion

*Cost: 40,000 - 48,000

For Casual Gaming and Multimedia.

I am currently looking at Dell & HP.

Can you suggest some models, I can look to other brands too.



Thanks


----------



## wizrulz (Aug 18, 2010)

Hello which is a better of these three

1> HP PAVILION DV6 2141EE

2> ACER 4740G

3>ACER 5740G

Also pls someone give me prices of those.

which is a better graphics solution NVIDIA GeForce G 105M or ATI HD 4750?


----------



## wizrulz (Aug 21, 2010)

Finally bought Acer Aspire 5740G with 4gb Ram, 320Gb HDD and
hd5470 512mb.....


----------



## Prashant.Narayan (Sep 1, 2010)

Guys, if anyone of you know any member who is a DELL Employee, do send me a message.


----------



## vineetrok (Sep 4, 2010)

i want to buy a laptop under 35k, i prefer acer, i would actually prefer combination of i3 and 512mb dedicated graphics ,but that doesent fit under my budget, 
what u guys think abouv aspire 5542G  with linux @33k ? Will its AMD turion be a problem for long term?


----------



## s_arka_r (Sep 5, 2010)

Guys!
I need to buy a laptop soon and my budget is Rs. 70k..
My requirements are the following:
1. Core i7 proccy
2. 4-6 GB RAM
3. 500 GB HDD
4. HD screen
5. decent graphics card

up to now only Dell Studio 15 has been under consideration.

But, i am open to any suggestion.
plz. help me out.


----------



## howitzer (Sep 6, 2010)

guys, help me out pls.  Need a laptop

Budget: 30-45K, the lesser the better, something vfm and good build.
Specs:  i3/i5 proccy
           2-4GB memory
           320-500 GB HDD
           between 14-16&quot; screen size
           dedicated gfx (also pls comment on heating issues)
           good wi-fi connectivity
           good battery life

My softwares dont work in vista/win7 (xp mode does not work too), so need something having xp or prob without OS, the latter preferred more.  A minor point, pls also mention the number of USB ports.  Thanks in advance.

P.S. Anything from Acer/Toshiba, open to other options.


----------



## the_souvik (Sep 6, 2010)

hey guys can you help. My Asus EEEPC has a strange problem. It is shutting down when in battary mode even though the battery is almost full. Is that a serious problem?


----------



## ayushman9 (Sep 14, 2010)

i am ayushman from pune 
please suggest me a core i7 based or any quad core laptop
budjet is at max rs 75k and i will buy from india only
kindly suggest some models with pros and cons .please only tell me about cpu and gpu only ,rest hardware does not matter
i will be mainly using it for gaming like cod 4 in low to mid settings


----------



## aniket.cain (Sep 17, 2010)

*All laptop related queries here ! ! !*

Hi Guys,

I need to buy a new laptop within the next 1 month. I need a 17" screen with Full HD (1080p) resolution. An i5/i7 processor, 4 GB RAM, and a good graphics card is also required. I'll be using it primarily for watching movies and gaming. My budget is 70-75,000 at max.
There is a model I saw on Dell which costs around 70k.

Processor - i7 -740QM
RAM - 4 GB DDR3 1333 MHz
Display - 15.6" Edge to Edge Full HD
HDD - 500GB SATA 7200 RPM
GPU - 1 GB DDR3 ATI Mobility Radeon HD 5730

Adding a BD-ROM drive and a Creative Soundblaster X-Fi Card will round it off to 75k. The only problem is that it has a 15.6" screen. Oh, and also, my friends have been suggesting me not to buy a Dell as most of their laptops develop serious problems within a short time.

Could you please suggest some alternatives and help me decide the best one?

Thanks.


----------



## abhayvir (Oct 3, 2010)

Lenovo y560 (15.6")-- what's your opinion...thinking of buying it.

Am going to buy a laptop and a desktop soon (combined budget 1lakh 25 thousand). I've posted a query for the desktop, need your opinion on the laptop. I am considering following options:

Lenovo y560- 53k (core i5, 500gb, 4gb, radeon 5730)- I like:- JBL speakers and GPU

Acer timelineX 4820TG- 48k (core i5, 500gb, 4gb, radeon 5650)- I like:- GPU and better battery backup

Budget not to exceed 55k (please DO NOT SUGGEST SONY or DELL)

Thanks
Waiting for replies


----------



## aniket.cain (Oct 4, 2010)

Of the 2 laptops you are considering, I'd suggest you should go for the Lenovo. It has a bigger screen, better processor, slightly better GPU, a TV-Tuner and better build quality. You can get one without TV tuner for 1.5k less.

Acer is lighter, and has better battery backup. It will be more portable than the Lenovo. So, if you are going to carry it around all the time, then go for it. Otherwise Lenovo would be a better option overall.


----------



## abhayvir (Oct 4, 2010)

thanks aniket.

somehow i am unable to post new thread...any clues why


----------



## aniket.cain (Oct 4, 2010)

I guess you'll be getting 'need more than 10 characters error'. I was facing the same problem as you when creating a new thread. To do so, click once on the A/_A_ button on the top right corner of the text window (so that it is disabled) to switch the editor mode. You'll be able to post a new thread then.


----------



## red dragon (Oct 4, 2010)

abhayvir said:


> Lenovo y560 (15.6")-- what's your opinion...thinking of buying it.
> 
> Am going to buy a laptop and a desktop soon (combined budget 1lakh 25 thousand). I've posted a query for the desktop, need your opinion on the laptop. I am considering following options:
> 
> ...


Any specific reason to avoid Dell?If it has got something to do with warranty issue and after sales service,you will be massively disappointed with Acer(They are probably the worst when it comes to after sales service).Lenovo`s service is patchy,while it is extremely good for the T series thinkpads,the support for other models is pretty ordinary.


----------



## ssk_the_gr8 (Oct 9, 2010)

laptop suggestions required

budget:40k... (can go upto 42k ... including taxes)

display:15.6 inches

and a discrete graphics card is required as there will be some gaming.. 
a high end graphics card is not required a radeon 5470 will suffice

so what will be the best buy for 40k?

the laptops i've checked out dell insipiron 15 and studio 15
hp dv6 2113ax , 3057tx
what is the current price  of both these hp laptops?

plz give me suggestions from other brands too..


----------



## aniket.cain (Oct 10, 2010)

HP DV6 3057TX will be the best option overall. The GPU in it is 5650 which is wayyyyy better than 5470. You will be able to play all the recent games and also upcoming games, which wont be possible with the 5470.
HP has a good build quality, looks awesome, and has very good specs.
The recent price according to HP India's website is 45k. You can get it for lesser from somewhere else. You won't regret a bit for coughing up a couple thousands extra. To sum it up, It is is the best VFM laptop under 45k. Period.


----------



## ssk_the_gr8 (Oct 11, 2010)

45k is outta my budget.. need something around 40k


----------



## aniket.cain (Oct 11, 2010)

From Sony: VPC EB34
From Dell: Dell Inspiron 15R
or
M501R
From Acer: Acer Aspire 5742G


----------



## dragonss (Oct 23, 2010)

Hello Everyone......

Thanks 4 d wonderful advices u hav been giving.....

Kindly help me with this issue.......

Advice needed on Laptop.....

BUDGET : 45-50K
Processor: i3-i5-i7
Memory : 4GB (min.)
HDD: 500GB(min.)
15.6 inch
A good Gpu,  like,  maybe, I dont know, 5650?...wud it do??...

Dell, Sony, Acer, HP....The only options I need.....

Plz suggest sumthing gud....

Moderate gaming is my requirement


----------



## techno_savvy81 (Oct 29, 2010)

I have an Acer 5745 laptop. It has the following configuration:
Intel® Core™ i5-450M Mobile Processor 
(3MB Intel® Smart Cache, 2.40GHz) 
Intel HM55 Chipset
3GB DDR3 SDRAM 
Integrated Intel® HD Graphics (Microsoft® DirectX® 10.0 support )
640GB* SATA hard drive, 5400RPM 

When I look into the Acer Specifications, I see that the same model (Acer 5745) also comes with Discrete NVIDIA® GeForce® GT 330M graphics/Discrete NVIDIA® GeForce® GT 420M graphics/Discrete NVIDIA® GeForce® GT 425M graphics 

Also the drivers for the above mentioned graphics cards are available in the support section for, both Acer 5745 and ACER 5745g models. Incidentally the BIOS versions and corresponding updates, seem to be the same for both.

Since, Intel HM55 chipset supports switchable graphics and all specs for ACER 5745g (the one advertised with switchable graphics) and ACER 5745 are the same, does my laptop support the same too i.e. Is the only difference between the 2 models is that one comes with and the other without a discrete graphics card? Can I go ahead and buy one of the discrete graphics cards from NVIDIA and install it without any significant changes?

Please let me know, if you would need any more information from me.

Regards,
Arijit


----------



## Artemis (Nov 3, 2010)

Need a sleeve for my MacBook Pro 13”. Looked at the caselogic sleeve costing 1700Rs! That was MRP so you guys know of any place online or in AHMEDABAD(only) where I can get one for a lesser price?


----------



## Manickaraj (Nov 17, 2010)

*Add a blu ray drive in SONY VAIO*

Hi guys. I wanna know if it is possible to add a blu ray drive to this model of sony vaio vpceb26fg. If so wat would be the cost and can i get it done at a sony center?


----------



## giprabu (Nov 17, 2010)

A separate thread dint help me.. 
So posting it again here..

I have chosen the below model .
(Purpose : Normal home/office use with entry level gaming(like fifa 09, cod-4 mwf, nfs-mw)

Lenovo-G560 59-050863
Rs.24790

My concern now is,

#Does this come with a DVD writer ?
#How good is the onboard gfx? (will it play 1080p movie?)
#How worst is the 5400rpm hdd ?(when compared to 7200rpm drives)
#How is the after sales support of lenovo in India ?

#and the most important, what is the back up time given by its 6 cell battery ?


or 

shall i switch to Dell(Dell™ Vostro™ 1015) ?

Planning to buy in next few days.. guide me..


----------



## desiibond (Nov 17, 2010)

giprabu said:


> A separate thread dint help me..
> So posting it again here..
> 
> I have chosen the below model .
> ...




1. Yes. it does come with DVD burner
2. playing 1080p alone shouldn't be an issue. playing it while multitasking can result in stutter. 
3. majority of budget laptops comes with 5400rpm drives. so, this shouldn't be an issue.
4. Lenovo has decent A.S.S in India. Though it's not good as Dell's, it should be better than Acer's or HP's.

PS: what config are you getting for Dell Vostro and for how much?


----------



## giprabu (Nov 17, 2010)

@desiibond : this is the first ever reply i got in this forum for my laptop queries.. thanks 

Dell Vostro 1015: (29.7k)

Intel® Core™ 2 Duo T6670 (2.2GHz, 2M L2 Cache, 800MHz FSB)
Genuine Windows® 7 Home Basic ( Emerging Market only)
2GB (1X2GB) DDR2 SDRAM 800MHz Memory
15.6 inch Wide Display HD (1366 x 768) with anti-glare
320GB (5400RPM) SATA Hard Drive
8X DVD+/-RW Drive
Mobile Intel Graphics Media Accelerator X4500MHD
1-Year Limited Warranty (Next Business Day On-site Service)

or

Dell™ Inspiron 15R New Laptop: (32.9k+1.5k(carry case))

Intel® Core™ i3-370M Processor (2.4Ghz, 4Threads,
3M cache)
2GB (1 X 2 GB) 1 DIMM DDR3 1333Mhz
320GB 5400RPM Hard Drive
15.6 Widescreen HD WLED Glossy Display with 	
TrueLife™ (1366x768)
ATI Mobility Radeon™ HD 5470 - 512MB 
DVD+/-RW Optical Drive For N-series
FreeDOS OS with CD kit

Will the inspiron model be able to run crysis @min gfx ?

and you dint comment anything about the g560's onboard gfx and battery back up ..


----------



## desiibond (Nov 17, 2010)

yes. It should be able to run crysis at minimum settings.

coming to battery backup, these budget laptops with 6 cell battery will give around 2-2.5hr battery backup.


----------



## giprabu (Nov 17, 2010)

desiibond said:


> yes. It should be able to run crysis at minimum settings.
> 
> coming to battery backup, these budget laptops with 6 cell battery will give around 2-2.5hr battery backup.



so with an extra 3k, i get better performer than vostro rite ?

now comparing with lenovo's g560.. the former is way too cheaper. If u could state about its gaming performance, i can arrive at some decision .


----------



## desiibond (Nov 17, 2010)

don't even think of playing mid to high end games with G560. that onboard at the max can do HD video.


----------



## giprabu (Nov 17, 2010)

desiibond said:


> don't even think of playing mid to high end games with G560. that onboard at the max can do HD video.



fine .. one last query.. 

Is intel's onboard gfx better than ati HD5470 ? because there are many other models at more or less same price but with intel's graphics solution .


----------



## desiibond (Nov 17, 2010)

giprabu said:


> fine .. one last query..
> 
> Is intel's onboard gfx better than ati HD5470 ? because there are many other models at more or less same price but with intel's graphics solution .



while hd5470 gives 40-50 fps in crysis warhead at low setings, intel onboard gpu gives less than 10 fps or may not even start the game. Intel is nowhere near to AMD in producing graphics chips.


----------



## silicon_fusion (Nov 18, 2010)

I just buy a Acer Aspire 5745g with i5,3 GB ram and Nvidia Geforce 420M Gfx.
Iwant to know can i play game like crysis warhead,COD Black ops on it.


----------



## desiibond (Nov 18, 2010)

silicon_fusion said:


> I just buy a Acer Aspire 5745g with i5,3 GB ram and Nvidia Geforce 420M Gfx.
> Iwant to know can i play game like crysis warhead,COD Black ops on it.



NVIDIA GeForce GT 420M - Notebookcheck.net Tech


----------



## giprabu (Nov 18, 2010)

desiibond said:


> while hd5470 gives 40-50 fps in crysis warhead at low setings, intel onboard gpu gives less than 10 fps or may not even start the game. Intel is nowhere near to AMD in producing graphics chips.



Happy 

@desibond..: confusion again..

Found a new inspiron model today in dell's site.(I'm damn sure, it was not there yesterday)

Dell™ Inspiron M501R (Evalue code-T541110IN8) : 34k

AMD Phenom™ II Triple-Core Mobile Processor N850 (2.2GHz, 1.5M, 3.6GT/s)
ATI Mobility Radeon™ HD 550v 1GB
3 GB DDR3 RAM 
Rest of the things are same with no OS..

Pls compare ..

i3 vs triple core
 &
(i3+hd5470 512 mb) vs (triple core+550v 1GB).


----------



## Sam_7 (Nov 30, 2010)

Dear members I invite your valuable suggestions on choosing a laptop for me.

Budget  : 40,000/-
Size      : 15 inch
Purpose : For web browsing,listening music,watching movies,etc.I dont play games.
Working hrs:Normally use laptop for 8-10 hrs a day

Expectation:
Long battery life
Low noise,
Low to negligible heating up
Spacious Keyboard
Fast and Reliable.

I request you members to suggest me good brands and various series based on above specification.Thanks in Advance.


----------



## NITIN BHUWANIA (Dec 2, 2010)

Want a good laptop within 70k range with following configurations...
Core i5 560m,core i5 540m,core i7 720 qm,core i7 740 qm processor
6 gb ddr3 ram
windows 7 ultimate or free dos
500 gb or more hdd
blu ray drive
a good gpu that can run the latest games at full resolution.


Can anyone suggest me a laptop of this config??i can negotiate the ram and os...but i want rest of the things....
Which is better hp or dell??


----------



## Kishal (Dec 3, 2010)

hi . my budget is 65k. i chose hp dv6 3050tx, dell xps 15 and lenovo y560. which 1 sud i buy?


----------



## NITIN BHUWANIA (Dec 8, 2010)

CAN ANYONE SUGGETS ME WHICH IS THE BEST LAPTOP AMONG THESE :-

1.SONY VPCS137GG
2.SONY VPCEA36FG
3.SONY VPCEC35FG
4.HP PAVILION DV6-3050TX

I WANTED TO HAVE A LAPTOP WITH GOOD CONFIG SO THAT I CAN PLAY GAMES ALSO ON MY LAPPY.MY BUDGET IS 70K MAX.
MY WISH CONFIG IS:-
INTEL CORE I5 OR I7
4 GB DDR3 RAM(MIN.)
500 GB 7200 RPM HDD(MIN.)
GOOD GRAPHICS CARD THAT CAN PLAY THE CURRENT GAMES LIKE MAFIA WARS 2,NFS HOT PURSUIT ETC AT FULL RESOLUTION OR ATLEAST AT MIDDLE RESOLUTION.

PLEASE RECOMMEND ME SOME OTHER MODELS ALSO FROM HP,SONY AND DELL ONLY.
thanks in advance..waiting for your replies..


----------



## Kishal (Dec 8, 2010)

from the laptops you have given, i would recommend the hp because its got i7 720qm processor. Moreover none of the sony's have a 7200 rpm drive as you want. If you want to go sony, the vpcec35 fg wins on screen size, though it is not a full hd screen. it runs at 1600 by 900 onlu.

read the post above yours and choose other models as well. the xps 15 is a good choice with a 2gb gt435m GPU and blu ray .presence usb 3.0 is a big plus. you can also see if any of hp's envy series fits your budget. the envy 17 is above yours, but the envy 14 can be a choice.  

the lenovo y560 contains an i7 and hd 5730 at just 60k, which is much less, considering the fact that it has very good performance as well.


----------



## NITIN BHUWANIA (Dec 9, 2010)

Can someone recommend me a laptop within 70k range??did post a thread but didnt get satisfactory answers..
click here to get to the thread...


----------



## giprabu (Dec 12, 2010)

How good are samsung laptops..and their after sales support ?


----------



## rollcage (Dec 13, 2010)

Is there any Laptop available that can also be used as GPS Naviagtion while travelling?


----------



## shwetanshu (Dec 15, 2010)

budget 45k, please suggest some laptops for a friend. Preferably Dell. he will be buying it from India only. He primarily wants a Graphics Card and core i5 with a 500GB HDD.


----------



## NainO (Dec 15, 2010)

Inspiron 15R Laptop Details | Dell India

This laptop meets all of your requirements.

PS - There is a another laptop from lenovo (y560) which has better graphics card but slightly less powerful CPU (core i3 370).


----------



## subhransu123 (Dec 16, 2010)

Can any body give the TOTAL review of hcl me xite 45 notebook??????plz reply...


----------



## killerp (Dec 28, 2010)

Want a good laptop ?
We've got a lot of options when it comes to laptops . . . 
The good stuff lies beyond 35k . . . . .
For 55k , you can get the Dell XPS . . 
For 95k , you can get the Apple MacBook Pro
For a whopping 3.5 lacs , you can get a Dell Alienware M17X . . .
crazy aint it ?


----------



## modder (Dec 28, 2010)

killerp said:


> Want a good laptop ?
> We've got a lot of options when it comes to laptops . . .
> The good stuff lies beyond 35k . . . . .
> For 55k , you can get the Dell XPS . .
> ...



and the good stuff gets replaced by another better stuff after a few months, then your good stuff becomes extinct. Circle of Life


----------



## killerp (Dec 29, 2010)

@ modder
we can always resort to the good old desktops . . 
can outpower laptops in some cases . . .
you can get 10x better configuration than alienware on an assembled desktop . . . at half the price or less . . .


----------



## NainO (Dec 29, 2010)

^^^ but then we have to compromise with term PORTABILITY, and thats one of the main advantage of laptops over PCs


----------



## modder (Dec 29, 2010)

killerp said:


> @ modder
> we can always resort to the good old desktops . .
> can outpower laptops in some cases . . .



What NainO said, we lose our main concern here, 'Portability'... 



killerp said:


> you can get 10x better configuration than alienware on an assembled desktop . . . at half the price or less . . .



If brands like DevilTech/Sager/Malibal & OEM like Clevo, were in India, we could have got 100x better configuration than Alienware at half its price or less... even a shot at making our own custom notebooks...  But sadly we've to compromise for now!


----------



## Jagjot Singh (Jan 1, 2011)

want a laptop within 56K....
more preferably for Gaming 
plz suggest some.. well I was thinking for Lenevo Y560(with TV Tuner).


----------



## Faun (Jan 2, 2011)

My brother wants to get a Macbook. Which one to go for: Macbook Pro or Macbook Air ?


Are there any new lineups slated for release within 2-3 months ?


----------



## modder (Jan 2, 2011)

Faun said:


> Are there any new lineups slated for release within 2-3 months ?



Macs may benefit from Sandy Bridge refresh real soon as Apple has plans for SB.


----------



## Faun (Jan 3, 2011)

^^Thanks.

What about the warranty if I get Macbook Air from US/UK ?


----------



## killerp (Jan 5, 2011)

@ modder : never heard of these brands . . .


----------



## NainO (Jan 5, 2011)

^^^ google them buddy 
Their customized laptops are among worlds fastest, their configurations are just mind-blowing 
One name was new for me too!!!
Thnx modder


----------



## Liverpool_fan (Jan 15, 2011)

I have an HP Compaq nx7300. Sadly its charger is dead. Can you guys recommend an online retailer from I can buy the charger? Also suggest a good cooling pad, below 1-1.5k price if possible.


----------



## TTM100 (Jan 22, 2011)

What is better bet Acer aspire5745 or 5742?


----------



## wawarinka (Feb 1, 2011)

i need a hp laptop within 30k and i am currently using toshiba 1.8 dual, 1.5Gb ram, 80Gb hard drive. plz any better idea about hp ?


----------



## dip_10 (Feb 4, 2011)

Hi,

Can anyone please recommend me a good 14'' laptop within 40k. Preferably, Dell or Toshiba. This would be used mainly for resource intensive simultaneous programming tasks.
Some bare minimums:
At least i3, 4GB RAM, good battery and networking support.

Thanks in advance.
Deep.


----------



## desiibond (Feb 4, 2011)

dip_10 said:


> Hi,
> 
> Can anyone please recommend me a good 14'' laptop within 40k. Preferably, Dell or Toshiba. This would be used mainly for resource intensive simultaneous programming tasks.
> Some bare minimums:
> ...



Toshiba  Satellite C650-I5010 (15.6" for around 34k-35k)
Toshiba Satellite L640-X4310 (14", core i5, around 45k)
Toshiba Satellite L650-I5310 (14", around 42k)

Dell Inpsiron 14R : The Dell Online Store: Build Your System


----------



## wawarinka (Feb 8, 2011)

Any how the information is very nice.


----------



## shiwa436 (Feb 28, 2011)

Help me distinguishing between *LAPTOP, NETBOOK and NOTEBOOK*


----------



## sidu_seal (Mar 2, 2011)

can anybody tell who sells laptop spares and parts in kolkata?


----------



## NainO (Mar 2, 2011)

shiwa436 said:


> Help me distinguishing between *LAPTOP, NETBOOK and NOTEBOOK*



Laptop and Notebook, both are same.
Netbooks are small and less powerful Laptops with much better battery life.


----------



## acewin (Mar 3, 2011)

wawarinka said:


> i need a hp laptop within 30k and i am currently using toshiba 1.8 dual, 1.5Gb ram, 80Gb hard drive. plz any better idea about hp ?



bro seriously do not think about HP laptops.

---------- Post added at 03:39 AM ---------- Previous post was at 03:33 AM ----------




Liverpool_fan said:


> I have an HP Compaq nx7300. Sadly its charger is dead. Can you guys recommend an online retailer from I can buy the charger? Also suggest a good cooling pad, below 1-1.5k price if possible.



choose one of Coolermaster cooling pads *Laptop Cooling*, prices may vary littlebit.
I had got my sister buy notepal infinite for her laptop, it has been good.
try searching for local retailer for charger, because you will have to check them. Otherwise you can contact SMC (link I have given), 

where are you from, someone can suggest any store nearer to you as well.

---------- Post added at 03:41 AM ---------- Previous post was at 03:39 AM ----------

waiting for sandybridge to come in laptops.


----------



## shiwa436 (Mar 3, 2011)

NainO said:


> Laptop and Notebook, both are same.
> Netbooks are small and less powerful Laptops with much better battery life.


Thank you NainO


----------



## ultimateshiva4u (Mar 4, 2011)

Hi Am looking to buy a laptop or notebook for the price below 35K. 
Requirements would be 
1) Good Performance
2) Stylish and sleek
3) Long Battery Life
4) Intel Processor and should have atleast 2GB RAM.

Kindly help me in this regard.. awaiting for your reply...


----------



## acewin (Mar 6, 2011)

PC's & Laptops : Asus Laptops Complete Range

check Asus P52F(P52F-SO039D), it has "Intel i-Corei5-460M 2GB RAM, rest is normal spec
you can check this laptop with SMC International as well


----------



## rshbh180 (Mar 9, 2011)

Hey guys

I am planning to buy apple MacBook Pro, 15 inches, 2011 Model form Bahrain.

I have two questions
1. Will I get Arabic Keyboard or Standard keyboard?
2. Is my warranty valid in India?

Please help.

Thanks


----------



## martincrow (Mar 12, 2011)

NainO said:


> Inspiron 15R Laptop Details | Dell India
> 
> This laptop meets all of your requirements.
> 
> PS - There is a another laptop from lenovo (y560) which has better graphics card but slightly less powerful CPU (core i3 370).



Thanks Naino for the details of dell Inspiration, i am going to buy this, and i find the market prizes are quite much more then mentioned on that particular website you mentioned, why there is a big difference in the cost.


----------



## NainO (Mar 13, 2011)

^^^ GREEDY shopkeepers 
Why dont you buy directly from Dell (online)???


----------



## koroushn (Mar 19, 2011)

<Dell Vostro V130>
<core i5, linux os, 500 gb hard disk>

PRICE, Performance.
also alternative laptops


----------



## aniketkk16 (Mar 22, 2011)

Hi!!!
I am a bit confused on which laptop to buy.
I want to play games and all ....and my budget is 45-50K.
Can anyone help me out.  I don't wanna go for ACER, LENOVO, COMPAQ.


--Anik8
India.


----------



## thetechfreak (Mar 31, 2011)

Buy a Dell studio with a i5 proccy, 1 Gb discrete graphics and 3-4 Gb RAM.
That confing should fit your budget properly.


----------



## 047 (Mar 31, 2011)

Is there any difference between US and UK keyboard (in layout and functionality) in XPS 15 laptops...?


----------



## thetechfreak (Mar 31, 2011)

> Is there any difference between US and UK keyboard (in layout and functionality) in XPS 15 laptops...?




Learn all the differences here--

The Difference in the English & the UK Keyboard Layout | eHow.com


----------



## hotshot.jamesbond (Mar 31, 2011)

how is hpg62-455tx for a low budget laptop within 40000 rupees?


----------



## thetechfreak (Mar 31, 2011)

> how is hpg62-455tx for a low budget laptop within 40000 rupees?



I feel Acer 5742G is better. Its got a powerfull NVIDIA 540M (1GB).
i3 980m @ 2530MHz
500GB HDd
3GB RAM

It is a good multimedia casual gaming laptop. 15.6 inches screen.

Overall, it's a good buy @ Rs.38990


----------



## 047 (Apr 1, 2011)

Hi all,

Can anyone please tell me the price of these laptops and tell me which one is better...?

1...HP Pavilion dv6-6015TX (LQ456PA)

2...HP Pavilion dv6-6018tx (LQ461PA)


----------



## thetechfreak (Apr 2, 2011)

Both are almost equal but I'd prefer second one cause its got 1 gb Ram more.

The first one is lighter. Not too sure which sound system is better but should be equal.

If prices are not very different than go for second one.


----------



## pauldmps (Apr 2, 2011)

047 said:


> Hi all,
> 
> Can anyone please tell me the price of these laptops and tell me which one is better...?
> 
> ...



The GPU HD 6490M is a poor one.


----------



## 047 (Apr 2, 2011)

pauldmps said:


> The GPU HD 6490M is a poor one.



Compared to which GPU?


----------



## pauldmps (Apr 2, 2011)

^^
Say HD 5650

Compare GPUs here: Computer Games on Laptop Graphic Cards - Notebookcheck.net Tech


----------



## thetechfreak (Apr 2, 2011)

> Compared to which GPU?


 I think Gt 540m,GT 550m


----------



## pauldmps (Apr 2, 2011)

^^ GT-540M is better than HD5650. 

Actually for gaming the minimum acceptable GPU is HD 5650.


----------



## thetechfreak (Apr 2, 2011)

> ^^ GT-540M is better than HD5650.


 I think he should go for Lenovo Y series laptop. It comes with this GPU.


----------



## deepanpal (Apr 3, 2011)

*Which model will suit for my needs*

I am looking for laptop under 50k. My needs are Good battery with Core i5 or equivalent AMD processor, 4GB RAM, HDD capacity about 500GB, Min 14inch screen, decent graphics for mid-level games like NFS and also compact design.

Can I go for Acer Aspire TimelineX AS4820T ?
Plz discuss about Pro's & Con's of the model.


----------



## thetechfreak (Apr 3, 2011)

That Acer timeline laptop cant be used for gaming because of lack of dedicated graphics.

For gaming you may chose Acer 5732G which has a dedicated Nvidia Gt-540m.
Price- 38999. 1 small let down, its got i3



But as you said you got budget of 50k then I would suggest Lenovo Z570.
Its got latest i5 Sandy Bridge and also a similar graphic card. 
Should be around 40-42k

Reccomended if you can pay the premium. But I feel its worth it.


----------



## Aryan (Apr 6, 2011)

Hi...
Just joined today and I am new here...
Can anyone advice me for an Alienware Laptop that I am going to buy?

Specs:
Intel® Core™ i7 2720QM 2.2GHz (3.3GHz Turbo Mode, 6MB Cache)
Genuine Windows® 7 Home Premium, 64bit
2GB GDDR5 AMD Radeon™ HD 6970M
750GB 7,200RPM HDD 
17.3-inch WideHD+ 1600 x 900 60Hz WLED
Slot-Load Dual Layer DVD Burner (DVD+-RW, CD-RW) 

Now I am confused with ram. What should I get?
8GB Dual Channel DDR3 at 1333MHz (4DIMMS)
Or
4GB Dual Channel DDR3 at 1333MHz (2DIMMS)

I am going to play games like Crysis and Farcry 2 at high settings. Is 4GB extra RAM worth $120-6000?

Also is the resolution of screen OK?
I think that 1600x900 will play games at higher fps in detail than Full HD screen.
Am I right?

Please reply.....


----------



## thetechfreak (Apr 6, 2011)

Aryan said:
			
		

> 8GB Dual Channel DDR3 at 1333MHz (4DIMMS)



Get 8 gb


and yes all games will work milk smooth in your Alienware


----------



## Aryan (Apr 6, 2011)

Thanks for quick reply.
I will get it.
But what about the screen?
I will upgrade either 8GB Ram or Full HD Screen.
Please advice.
Im only into fun gaming and not highest quality gaming.
And I won't be watching movies in my laptop.
Thanks again for the reply.

And also can you tell me about mouse? Because according to online reviews, the trackpad of M17x R3 is not up to the mark. And for playing FPS games, I need to get a mouse. And I was thinking Logitech Mx518 or Logitech Wireless mouse+Keyboard Combo. Which will be better? Will there be lots of lags in wireless Keyboard/Mouse?

Will I notice the lags? And will it hinder my gameplay?


----------



## thetechfreak (Apr 6, 2011)

^^

Aryan, I reccomend you to use a wired keyboard and mouse. They will be lot better.

You may use 6 GB RAM and upgrade to FULL HD screen.



			
				Aryan said:
			
		

> Will I notice the lags? And will it hinder my gameplay?




I don't think so


----------



## NainO (Apr 6, 2011)

@Aryan
* No need to go for 8GB, 4GB would suffice for your need(s). Higher amount of RAM doesnt mean better performance. And extra RAM can also be purchased later.
* As you are gonna buy a high-end laptop, it's better to opt for Full HD (1920*1080) screen.
* FPS games are not meant to be played on laptops trackpad. Your choice of Logitech MX518 is very good. An oridnary mice cannot be compared with a renowned gaming mice. For keyboard the stock laptop keyboard is good enough.
* Wireless mices can be used for gaming (without lag), but still they are not as usable as wired mices.


----------



## Aryan (Apr 7, 2011)

Hi Guys ..
Thanks for the reply.
I was going to buy the Alienware M17x R3 but yesterday I found that new Alienware Laptop M18x and M14x are going to be released at the end of april. So I am thinking about waiting for May and after looking for reviews online, go for a kill. What do you suggest? I dont want to buy a laptop today for 150000 and see a better performing config for same price after a month...
One year would be fair but better config for same price after a month is unjustified don't you think?


----------



## Chetan1991 (Apr 7, 2011)

Hello. My friend wants to buy a laptop for multimedia and catia. His budget is limited to INR 30k, and he wants portability but not at the cost of not having an optical drive (so 14" is the max size). I think the new laptops with AMD fusion APUs are the best suited for him. Please suggest us the best options under the budget.


----------



## dheeaj07 (Apr 7, 2011)

guys,
i am planning to buy a dell xps 15 laptop with an i7-2630qm processor,2gb nvidia graphics card,but d kol showroom isnt of any help,n i m also very skeptical for online transaction,so can u help me out wid any other options...

since i want to buy d laptop mostly for gamin but also i dont have a budget for sometin like alienware..


plzz help me out..


----------



## thetechfreak (Apr 8, 2011)

Chetan1991 said:
			
		

> Hello. My friend wants to buy a laptop
> for multimedia and catia. His budget is
> limited to INR 30k, and he wants
> portability but not at the cost of not
> ...


 Hello Chetan.
It would be good if budget can be increased a little.
At Rs.38000 you would get Acer 5732g which has a proper i3 proccesor and a Nvidia Gt-540m. 

You can also choose Lenovo Z570. It would be properly future proof as its got new gen Sandy Bridge proccesors. You also get 1gb Nvidia or Amd gpu.


			
				 dheeaj07 said:
			
		

> guys,
> i am planning to buy a dell xps 15
> laptop with an i7-2630qm
> processor,2gb nvidia graphics
> ...


Welcome to Tdf Dheejaj.

I reccomend you call Dell at their toll free number(customer care) @ 18004254005
Tell them your config and all other info.  
They will get it shipped to a Dell outlet near you.
Pay the money to outlet and get your laptop.


----------



## rajeevk (Apr 8, 2011)

aniketkk16 said:


> Hi!!!
> I am a bit confused on which laptop to buy.
> I want to play games and all ....and my budget is 45-50K.
> Can anyone help me out.  I don't wanna go for ACER, LENOVO, COMPAQ.
> ...



If you can pay some more rupees then Dell XPS 15 is really a good option.


----------



## Cool PC Guy Ken (Apr 20, 2011)

HeyAll ...
I am going to buy a laptop and so I need your suggestions on the config . 
Budget- around 70k
Purpose- watching movies, playing games in high settings like crysis 2, cod,nfs etc
Preference - should be good looking, must have a decent gpu, sandy bridge processor.
Time of buying-around 2 weeks or so and I can wait for some more time if it is worth it.
I have sorted out Dell xps 15 and further customized it to a core i7 2630, 6 gb  ram , hd screen etc. 
I have heard the service of Dell and hp is not good. PlZ verify and suggest me A good config
Thanx


----------



## thetechfreak (Apr 24, 2011)

Dell and Hp service is good. Dont worry.
The config you mentioned is good.
I further reccomend you to custotomise and add 9 cellbattery , backlit keyboard and dedicated GPU.


----------



## ramzsys (Apr 26, 2011)

I am a student and i need to buy a notebook.
Budget is limited to 22k.

I went through the deltapage website and have shortlisted three models, all having 14/15.6 inch screen.

1) Samsung Rv 508 A01IN
2) Acer aspire 4738z
3) e machines E732z
4) Toshiba C660 P5012

Kindly help me choose. I work in a non AC environment, hence heat is also a concern.

Thanks.
ramzsys


----------



## NainO (Apr 26, 2011)

ramzsys said:


> I am a student and i need to buy a notebook.
> Budget is limited to 22k.
> 
> I went through the deltapage website and have shortlisted three models, all having 14/15.6 inch screen.
> ...



First of all, try to provide *links* too 

In given options
* Samsung has highest CPU clock cycle; T4500 @ 2.3GHz. But Toshiba; P6200 @ 2.13GHz still performs better.
* Aspire has highest capacity HDD; 500GB
---> So, if you want speed go for Toshiba one. If more space is required go for Aspire.

Personally, I will choose Toshiba.

All these use Intel Pentium Dual Core and generally run hot. Since you arent workin' in AC, all you can do is make sure that laptop is placed at rigid surface (to ensure proper ventilation).

*PS - *I Googled these laptops. Was unable to find these on the "deltapage" website you mentioned  Hope I Googled right


----------



## virendrashah7 (Apr 27, 2011)

Hi All,
Need to buy a Laptop for LINUX development

Specifications as follows
11' to 14' screen
For Linux Driver Development
will need to travel so portable (light weight)
3-4 hrs of batter life at-least
Linux OS
Multicore processor
3-4 GB RAM
DVD R/W
Wireless connectivity
parallel and serial Ports
Budget below 50000

Guys need this one for Driver Development on Linux


----------



## desiibond (Apr 27, 2011)

hmm. Given your requirement, I would suggest one of these:

1. Macbook 13
2. Sony Vaio VPCS133GN/B (weights 2kgs and gives 4hr battery on normal use and can extend it to 6hrs with 9-cell battery)
3. Sony Vaio VPCYA17GG/B (1.5kgs)


----------



## ramzsys (Apr 29, 2011)

NainO said:


> First of all, try to provide *links* too
> 
> 
> *PS - *I Googled these laptops. Was unable to find these on the "deltapage" website you mentioned  Hope I Googled right



*www.deltapage.com/list/laptop.pdf

This gives the specifications too. Because of the heat issues i was searching for an atom + 14/15 inch screen combination, but i didnt get any. 

thanks bro.. if nothing else works will go for the toshiba.


----------



## riku4u (May 17, 2011)

Hiee!!!

i wanna buy a laptop specifically for karaoke sound recording.....below are wht i need

Mah budget is 40000 to 45000 Rs.
14" screen size
preferable on windows 7
core i5 or i7
2-3 gb ram 
500 Gb HDD
most importantly it should support stereo mix and microphone together
should have very good sound card


Hoping someone would suggest ....

thaknss in advance

GOD Bless!!!!


----------



## thetechfreak (May 18, 2011)

do you want to be able to do casual gaming on the laptop.

Look at Lenovo Z570


but for you're purpose its best to go for a low end desktop with a sound card.


----------



## desiibond (May 18, 2011)

Just get a decent laptop and buy USB or PCMCIA soundcard. Most laptops come with poor soundcards.


----------



## believethehype4 (May 29, 2011)

hey guys. I'd really appreciate some help here. i'm bvuying a new laptop. budget rs 36000. Nvidia or ATI graphics necessary. dx11 card would be nice. if not, dx 10.1 will do. please help. i game a lot.


----------



## thetechfreak (May 30, 2011)

Asus K53SJ for 36K only.
Here are the complete specs: NVIDIA® GeForce® GT 520M with
512MB/1GB DDR3 VRAM
Intel® Core™ i5-2410M dual-core processor
Speed : 2.30 GHz with Turbo Boost up
to 2.9 GHz
Cache : 3 MB L3


You have to game at low resolution though

You may also look for Lenovo Z570. Might be little above budget but if you find one in local market with Gt 540m graphics, get that.


----------



## keur (May 31, 2011)

hey guys ....plzz help me .....i m buying a new laptop ...Budget:-Rs.40,000.Dell is also option for me but confused which lappy is the best in Dell around my Budget....guys help.............
Configuration:-
3 to 4gb ddr3 ram.
core i3.
1gb or 512 mb of graphics card (dx11).
14 to 15"inch screen.
500gb hard disk.
............most importantly its perfomance of sound and overall should be good..................


----------



## desiibond (May 31, 2011)

keur said:


> hey guys ....plzz help me .....i m buying a new laptop ...Budget:-Rs.40,000.Dell is also option for me but confused which lappy is the best in Dell around my Budget....guys help.............
> Configuration:-
> 3 to 4gb ddr3 ram.
> core i3.
> ...



Inspiron 15R Laptop Details | Dell India

here. comes with 1yrs complete cover accidental damage protection.

also check Asus K53SJ that is mentioend in the post above your's.


----------



## marvelousprashant (May 31, 2011)

*Inspiron 15R for 41K*
1GB graphics
15.6 inch screen
i5 480M processor

Overall good. Nice speakers
If you are looking for a laptop with great sound the i would suggest *HP Envy 14 Beats edition*. Don't know the exact price but should be close to your budget. The best speakers are in Dell XPS but you'll have to pay 10k more. 

*HP dv6 6015tx comes at 42k*
i3 2310m sandy bridge processor
1GB GDDR5 graphics(probably the best you'll get in this range)
Beats audio system. You'll love the sound... I am loving it !!!


----------



## chintan786 (Jun 2, 2011)

Hi All,

I have Dell Insipiron 2 years old. recently i moved to MS Windows 7 from vista. after this Wi-fi, bluetooth stopped working. i updated the drivers and dos from dell site but still not working... I want to know where I can get my laptop repaired in New Delhi.....i am planning to visit there on this sunday.


----------



## thetechfreak (Jun 2, 2011)

Call Dell in these numbers and enquire about dealers
Call 1800-425-4026 (Toll Free - BSNL & MTNL subscribers only) or call 080-2510-8980 (standard charges apply).


----------



## rocksgeorge (Jun 2, 2011)

hey ppl..
 i want to buy a laptop with followin config
i5, 4 gb ram ,full hd display 
budget --- 55k

can u suggest me one ...


----------



## marvelousprashant (Jun 2, 2011)

rocksgeorge said:


> hey ppl..
> i want to buy a laptop with followin config
> i5, 4 gb ram ,full hd display
> budget --- 55k
> ...



Sony Vaio CB15 for 54990... looks as if its made for you. FHD display, 2nd gen i5 procc and 4GB RAM
You can go for Custom build XPS 15 also but sony will be better


----------



## ithehappy (Jun 3, 2011)

ASUS 1215B available finally on SMC. Good Pricing imo.

Asus 1215B Laptop


----------



## rajritolia (Jun 4, 2011)

Friends, i wana buy a laptop, plz suggest...
Config -> core i5, 4gb RAM, 1GB Graphics...
I shortlisted the following....
1) Sony vaio EB46 ( at 44.5k )
2) HP dv6 6016 TX ( at 43k )
3) Dell XPS 15 ( getting it at 49k )
my priorities are sound, less heat and battery life
is the xps really worth spending xtra for NVIDIA geforce 525M ovr the gddr5 in hp???
gv any other options if u have....


----------



## marvelousprashant (Jun 4, 2011)

rajritolia said:


> Friends, i wana buy a laptop, plz suggest...
> Config -> core i5, 4gb RAM, 1GB Graphics...
> I shortlisted the following....
> 1) Sony vaio EB46 ( at 44.5k )
> ...



6490M is definately a low end card compared to 525M. However inspiron 15r (new release) are reportedly available for 43k with 525M. If you want to plan XPS 15 then also have a look at 6017tx with much faster gfx at 52k


----------



## nskaries (Jun 6, 2011)

I HAVE FOUND THE MOST POWERFUL LAPTOP UNDER 45K. ALTHOUGH I DON'T DESIRE A LAPTOP FOR HARDCORE GAMING BUT STILL I WANT MY LAPTOP TO HAVE THE BEST CONFIGURATION IN THE MARKET FOR MY PRICE RANGE.HERE ARE THE SPECS
Brand: Asus
Model Name:A43SV-VX134R
Processor: Intel Huron River i5-2410M (2.3G, 3M)
Processor Speed 2.30 GHz
Processor Cache Memory 3 MB Cache
Display Screen Size (Inches) 14.0 Inches HD LED Glare
Memory (RAM) Size: 6GB DDR3 1333
Inbuilt HDD & Type 500G 5400rpm
Optical Drive DVD RW 8X SM DL
Graphics Card Type NV GT 540M 2GB DDR3 VRAM
Speakers Integrated
LAN Integrated
WiFi 802.11 b/g/n
In-built Webcam Camera 0.3 Mega Pixel
Bluetooth Bluetooth 3.0
Battery 6 Cell
Operating system installed Genuine Windows 7 Home Basic
Body Material / Colour(s) Grey Aluminium
Warranty 1 Year
THIS LAPTOP HAS AN AMAZING CONFIGURATION AND IS AVAILABLE IN PATNA FOR JUST Rs. 43,000. THE ONLY THING THAT I DISLIKE ABOUT THIS LAPTOP IS THAT IT HAS A WIRELESS CARD MADE BY AZUREWAVE. I HAVE NEVER HEARD OF THIS COMPANY SO DON'T KNOW HOW WILL ITS WIRELESS PERFORM. I HAVE SEARCHED GOOGLE FOR USER REVIEW OF THIS LAPTOP BUT I COULDN'T FIND ANY. DO ANY OF U GUYS HAVE THIS LAPTOP THEN PLEASE POST ITS USERS REVIEW HERE. I WOULD ALSO LIKE TO KNOW THE SATISFACTION LEVEL OF ASUS LAPTOP USERS. IF UR A ASUS LAPTOP OWNER THEN PLEASE POST ABOUT UR SATISFACTION LEVEL.PLEASE POINT OUT ANY FLAWS IN THE ABOVE CONFIGURATION. I READ AT NOTEBOOK CHECK THAT GT 540M CAN SUPPORT A MAXIMUM OF 1536 MB OF MEMORY THEN HOW COMES THIS LAPTOP COMES WITH 2 GB OF DDR3 MEMORY??


----------



## vicpri12 (Jun 8, 2011)

Hello Sir, I am Satish kumar Padala,a avid reader of digit magazine from last one year and i am studying Computer Science Engineering from Hyderabad,India. I would like to buy a laptop but i am unable to decide which laptop will suits best for my needs.

*I do a lot of programming and i am learning web designing and web programming and i use a web a lot to surf.*

Following are my requirements:

1) *Price* should be less then or upto  600euro or 900$ or 40,000 inr.

2) *weight* should be less then or upto 7 lbs.

3) *Screen Resloution* should be 1440×900 or above.

4)* Size* should be 15 inches and above.

5) *Battery life* should be 6 hours or above as i do spend neary 12-14 hrs a day.

6) *I Dont play any games.*

7) I do image editing with* photoshop* but i dont do any video editing.

8) I do want 500GB or above *Hard drive capacity*.

9)I do prefer to have 4GB *RAM*, as i have windows7 ultimate genuine version with me.

10)Additionally, i listen songs, watch movies, etc...

11)I Do need  *DVD ROM/Writer.*

12)I Dont need any os or other software as i have a geniune os with me.

It should be durable,less heat and easy of use as i do alot of programming.

Sir, please help me regarding buying a laptop.

Thanking you,
Satish kumar padala.


----------



## marvelousprashant (Jun 8, 2011)

vicpri12 said:


> Hello Sir, I am Satish kumar Padala,a avid reader of digit magazine from last one year and i am studying Computer Science Engineering from Hyderabad,India. I would like to buy a laptop but i am unable to decide which laptop will suits best for my needs.
> 
> *I do a lot of programming and i am learning web designing and web programming and i use a web a lot to surf.*
> 
> ...



You'll get such a high resolution only in +50k range. For your price range 1366*768 is the only option

6hrs or more of battery life comes in a macbook, a netbook and some laptops with 9 cell battery

within wour range Dell inspiron 15R  at 41k, Vaio E series  and HP pavilion dv6 series are good. None is offering a FHD display though. Battery life will be 3.5 hrs or so


----------



## desiibond (Jun 8, 2011)

vicpri12 said:


> 1) *Price* should be less then or upto  600euro or 900$ or 40,000 inr.



are you going to purchase the laptop in europe or in USA?


----------



## bevybeast (Jun 9, 2011)

Hi Friends,
Im currebtly *residing in mumbai*, planning to by a Laptop with 

"Corei5 Processor, 4GB Ram, 500GB hard Disk, 1GB Graphic Card, 15.6 Screen with HD LED Display, Dos Operating System, wifi, Usb 2.0, etc.."

Pls advice me except "HCL and Samsung Laptops". visited *Lamington road*, mumbai. every shop have their own price, MACIT Solutions offered me the cheapest price for above config
DEll-Inspiron 15R: 31,000
Acer-5742: 29800
Hp-G62: 30,600
Lenovo-Y560: 32,000
Toshiba-660: 30,600
Asus-A540: 30000

Friends please guide me which shop in Mumbai and Chennai is cheap & best to buy Laptops and which product gives a *good battery life* like Asus and *support* like DELL.

Thanks in Advance 
BB


----------



## ITTechPerson (Jun 14, 2011)

Pls post your valuable comment on the said :   (sorry re-posting in different thread)

GIGABYTE - E1425
Processor: i3
RAM: 2 GB DDRIII
HDD: 320 GB
Warranty: 2 Yrs
Price: 24.5
My budget is below 25, although there are many models from Acer, Lenovo, Dell within that budget but with Dual core or C2D, this 1 giving i3 with 2 yrs warranty.

Hy
No suggestion yet...
I was just looking for a cheap Laptop below 25k

Please suggest a brand/model which will perform good & better if light waight


----------



## ANKIT7540 (Jun 14, 2011)

I WANNA BUY  A LAPTOP AND MY BUDGET IS UPTO 40,000 AND I PREFER HP OVER DELL . SOMEBODY HELP.
 PURPOSE IS-CASUAL TO MID LEVEL GAMING AND SOME MULTIMEDIA , USB 3.0 PORT MUST!!!!


----------



## R2K (Jun 14, 2011)

ITTechPerson said:


> Pls post your valuable comment on the said :   (sorry re-posting in different thread)
> 
> GIGABYTE - E1425
> Processor: i3
> ...


I think this model is the best u can get in that price range
Try to bargain a little bit and settle for an RAM upgrade if possible


----------



## max_007 (Jun 17, 2011)

Gr8 thread guys


----------



## desiibond (Jun 17, 2011)

ANKIT7540 said:


> I WANNA BUY  A LAPTOP AND MY BUDGET IS UPTO 40,000 AND I PREFER HP OVER DELL . SOMEBODY HELP.
> PURPOSE IS-CASUAL TO MID LEVEL GAMING AND SOME MULTIMEDIA , USB 3.0 PORT MUST!!!!



If you prefer Dell, check Dell Inspiron 15R. If you can up your budget a bit, you can get XPS 15.


----------



## r4gs (Jun 18, 2011)

Hi,

I need a laptop with the following specs.....

Quite simply,

The cheapest possible netbook with discrete graphics capable of 1080p video output to TV (HDMI out)

Detailed requirements:-

1) What is your budget? (INR or USD)
1) Budget is not an issue, so if you think an Alienware M11x is the one to go for, then don't hesitate to suggest it. Though I would prefer not to be that extravagant unless I have to.

2) What size notebook would you prefer?
2) Netbook or ultra-lightweight and small laptop

3) Which country will you buying this notebook?
3) Purchase in India

4) Are there any brands that you prefer or any you really don't like?
4) Any brand. Preferably Lenovo.

5) What are the primary tasks you will be performing with this notebook? 
5) Usage:- Sort of like a HTPC with mild gaming. (COD4 multi mostly)

6) Will you be taking the notebook with you to different places, leaving it on your desk or both?
6) I'll be taking it all over the place.

7) Will you be playing games on your notebook? If so, please state which games or types of games?
7) Yes. Modern Warfare and Starcraft 2.

8) How many hours of battery life do you need?
8) I'm not going to be playing on the move or something, so about 2hrs of browsing, etc. on battery should be fine.

9) Would you prefer to see the notebooks you're considering before purchasing it or buying a notebook on-line without seeing it is OK?
9) Either way is fine.

10) What OS do you prefer? Windows (XP or Vista or Windows 7), Mac OS, Linux, etc.
10) Any. Win7 preferred but can do without it.

11) What screen resolution(s) would you prefer?
11) Resolution doesn't matter.

Notes:- I am given to understand that the nvidia ion processor is good for graphics. Any thoughts on that? Will COD4 and SC2 run?

Gaming isn't the priority, but it would be a big bonus if the 2 games specified above would run.


----------



## alienware (Jun 18, 2011)

*New Laptop*

I need a good performance laptop (i7, RAM >4GB, HDD 500GB+ 7200 RPM, HD display).

I need to run multiple OS at the same time in Virtual Machine for my work so I need fast hard disk and lot of RAM. I am not into gaming but want a laptop with good sound quality that can play HD movies and a battery backup of at least 2.5 hours.

Are Nvidia 525M and 540M GPUs good for playing Blue Ray movies.

Maximum budget is 70,000 Rs

Multiple suggestions will be appreciated.


----------



## bighunkhacker (Jun 24, 2011)

Hi all!!!!!

I am new to this forum. I am going to join an MBA course shortly and I need to buy a laptop *under 55k*. I have shortlisted the following:

*1) HP DV6-6017TX 
2) HP DV6-6121TX 
3) Lenovo Y570p 
4) Dell XPS 15 *

I want an *i7 2nd gen. processor*, minimum 500GB of hard drive, minimum 4GB of RAM, a decent graphics card like the one in *lenovo Y570p (Nvidia GT 555M)*, a 15" screen and good sound. I play games lke *COD-BO, GRID, NFS-HP, Shift2, Assassin's Creed*, etc.

Please help me out as I am going to buy in the second week of July,2011. Also I have another question. Is the Lenovo Y570p available in India or not? The lenovo website does not have updated models (2nd gen.). If not, when I can expect to have Lenovo i7 2nd gen. in India. The USA website of Lenovo has updated models with very attractive price range. And I personally fell in love with the Lenovo Y570p.
*cdn.slashgear.com/wp-content/uploads/2011/01/Y570_hero_04.jpg

Check out this:

Lenovo - United States - 086226U


----------



## thetechfreak (Jun 24, 2011)

Welcome to ThinkDigit Forum 

Get a XPS 15 with gt 540m 2 gb laptop
Genuine Windows® 7 Home Premium SP1 64bit (English)
2nd generation Intel® Core™ i5-2410M processor 2.30 GHz with Turbo Boost 2.0 up to 2.90 GHz
McAfee(R) Security Center - 30 Days Trial Version
15.6" (39.6cm) HD (1366x768) WLED display with TrueLife™
6GB 1333MHz DDR3 SDRAM (1 x 2GB + 1 x 4GB)
500GB 7200RPM Hard Drive
Tray Load 8X DVD+/-RW Drive with DVD+R double layer write capability
*2GB NVIDIA® GeForce® GT 540M graphics with Optimus*
6 Cell Primary Battery
Intel® Centrino® Wireless-N 1030 with Bluetooth v3.0+HS
Dell™ Standard Keyboard (English)


costs- Rs54,605
The Dell Online Store: Build Your System


----------



## bighunkhacker (Jun 24, 2011)

thetechfreak said:


> Welcome to ThinkDigit Forum
> 
> Get a XPS 15 with gt 540m 2 gb laptop
> Genuine Windows® 7 Home Premium SP1 64bit (English)
> ...



I appreciate ur concern. But as u would have read my post, I need a core i7 2nd gen laptop not i5. Can u please suggest sum laptops with i7 2nd gen.
Thank you.


----------



## thetechfreak (Jun 24, 2011)

The i7 on same config would cost around Rs.67000 with rest of config same. If you can spend. Than you should get it


----------



## StrYker_BLACK_E (Jun 24, 2011)

Hello to all,
I'm planning to buy a laptop for gaming and multimedia purpose.

Budget is under 40k.

I want an i5 proccy,min 500gb,4gb ram,15"display and a decent gfx to play games like MOH,Metro2033,Mafia2,Farcry2,Hawx,CODmw,GTA4 & AC1,2.

Please help.Planning to buy next month.

Also, i'll be buying online so please suggest some good,reliable online site.


----------



## bighunkhacker (Jun 25, 2011)

thetechfreak said:


> The i7 on same config would cost around Rs.67000 with rest of config same. If you can spend. Than you should get it



And what about *HP DV6-6017TX (52k)* and *HP DV6-6121TX (55k)*. they both come with *radeon 6770m*.


----------



## nCyCoD (Jun 25, 2011)

Please suggest me a Sony Vaio laptop with great graphic card under budget 60000.


----------



## marvelousprashant (Jun 25, 2011)

bighunkhacker said:


> And what about *HP DV6-6017TX (52k)* and *HP DV6-6121TX (55k)*. they both come with *radeon 6770m*.



6770M will be able to play those games. 6770m is a better card than GT540m


----------



## desiibond (Jun 25, 2011)

nCyCoD said:


> Please suggest me a Sony Vaio laptop with great graphic card under budget 60000.



VPCCA15FG : C Series : VAIO™ Laptop & Computer : Sony India
VPCEA36FG : E Series : VAIO™ Laptop & Computer : Sony India


----------



## nCyCoD (Jun 25, 2011)

Thank you desibond..
Btw Are there any Asus G series laptop available in India?


----------



## bighunkhacker (Jun 26, 2011)

marvelousprashant said:


> 6770M will be able to play those games. 6770m is a better card than GT540m



Do u have any idea when will the Lenovo Y570 be available in India? It has great specs. Chech this out.

Lenovo - Enhance your IdeaPad Y570 Laptop - 086228U - Dusk Black (with 2.0MP Camera, 750GB + 64GB Rapid Drive, HDMI, and USB 3.0): Limited Time Offer


----------



## desiibond (Jun 26, 2011)

nCyCoD said:


> Thank you desibond..
> Btw Are there any Asus G series laptop available in India?



yes. they are availbale in india. check asus' india site and consumermate.com


----------



## aadi24 (Jul 2, 2011)

Hey everybody,
 well its a bit weird to talk about it here but, can someone tell me some way to* repair the dead pixels on the screen*!
 I own a Hp G-series laptop and it has 6-7 dead pixels on screen. Will i have to go for a screen change? its not under warranty anymore. I will really appreciate any help..and also any info regarding the cost involved..:C_lolweak:


----------



## thetechfreak (Jul 2, 2011)

Read 5 ways to fix the pixel at this link.
Click here -> 5 Ways To Fix A Stuck Pixel On Your Screen

If it fails, take it to authorized dealer.


----------



## giprabu (Jul 2, 2011)

^^ an off topic question... 

is it possible to replace a hd-glare screen with an anti-glare one ? and also is there any chance that the display quality of the newer one will be better than the older one..?


----------



## vehlaman1 (Jul 3, 2011)

bighunkhacker said:


> Do u have any idea when will the Lenovo Y570 be available in India? It has great specs. Chech this out.
> 
> Lenovo - Enhance your IdeaPad Y570 Laptop - 086228U - Dusk Black (with 2.0MP Camera, 750GB + 64GB Rapid Drive, HDMI, and USB 3.0): Limited Time Offer



Does anyone have any idea about the *Lenovo Y570*?
It has a GT 555M


----------



## thetechfreak (Jul 11, 2011)

Digits own Consumermate.com has predicted a launch date of May 20, 2011 for *Y570*

Have a look at this link- Lenovo IdeaPad Y570 Price India – Buy Lenovo IdeaPad Y570 Laptop Price in India


----------



## swiftshashi (Jul 14, 2011)

Hii all!!
Finally my parents have decided to buy a new laptop.Initially I was blindly bent of 6017/6121TX .But it was out of stock and will arrive next week. But at dell store, a dell XPS 17 3D @ 85K caught my fancy and is well within my budget( 1 LACS if features justify).
Here are some queries:-
1.Which one has a better graphics card??*HD 6770 vs GT555M*?
2.How is the battery life of Dell??and does it get heated easily??
Is the price justified??I mean 30k for just a powerful processor and screen??

Thanks for the reply in advance


----------



## NainO (Jul 17, 2011)

^^^ GT 555m is better than HD 6770m. XPS 17 3D Specifications looks impressive and IMO justifies the price. But do you really want a 3D laptop? You might get better config laptop if you drop the idea of 3D screen


----------



## Ron (Jul 21, 2011)

I m a Btech Student and want to buy a Laptop with the following Specification.

Use:       Programming, Multi Tasking Movies, Songs 
Budget:  40-55K
Brand:   Sony Dell HP

So please suggest me some models from all the brands. Thnks


----------



## avikcse (Jul 23, 2011)

I want to buy a laptop for study ( oracle , linux practicing) purpose and some time for gaming purpose.

It should have 3-4 GB RAM ,i5 processor.

My budget is maximum 40K .Please suggest me a good laptop, whose performance will be good.


----------



## joseph005j (Jul 28, 2011)

*NEED laptop under rs50000/-!!!*

I am a MBA student.I want to buy a laptop under Rs50000. I mainly use it for presentation and casual gaming (games such as NFS).

I like Intel i5 or AMD processor having 5 or more cores, 4GB RAM, 500GB HDD.

It should have bluetooth, wifi, dedicated graphics, "GOOD BATTERY LIFE", D-sub port(To connect it with a Projector).
It should have a remote control feature for giving presentation hands free.

If possible it should have a fingerprint reader or face recognition system.

-Joseph J K


----------



## insaneYLN (Aug 1, 2011)

Forgive me, perhaps my query may be a repetitive one.
I intend on purchasing a laptop & a cell phone but my biggest concern is International Warranty.

I have had a look at various select models of both categories of products from the well established brands on Flipkart & they all state the warranty as India warranty.



Friends, the reason i put the above query is because i am leaving for England in October for my higher studies.


Awaiting your replies.


----------



## power_8383 (Aug 2, 2011)

Which is the cheapest Netbook in India having WiFi ?


----------



## desiibond (Aug 2, 2011)

insaneYLN said:


> Forgive me, perhaps my query may be a repetitive one.
> I intend on purchasing a laptop & a cell phone but my biggest concern is International Warranty.
> 
> I have had a look at various select models of both categories of products from the well established brands on Flipkart & they all state the warranty as India warranty.
> ...


what will you run on your laptop?
what is your budget? 
Why not buy a laptop after moving?


----------



## ITTechPerson (Aug 6, 2011)

Guys need your opinion again..
Please suggest me about the Sony Vaio model...VPC EG15 / VPC EH15
Both are i3/2GB/320GB

VPCEH15EN : E Series : VAIO™ Laptop & Computer : Sony India
VPCEG15EN : E Series : VAIO™ Laptop & Computer : Sony India


----------



## pranav0091 (Aug 7, 2011)

ITTechPerson said:


> Guys need your opinion again..
> Please suggest me about the Sony Vaio model...VPC EG15 / VPC EH15
> Both are i3/2GB/320GB
> 
> ...



i dont see any difference except the color and screen size...
portable => 14 inch


----------



## sumit269 (Aug 7, 2011)

Guys help needed.. 
Need a laptop not for gaming but for general usage (watching movies probably HD prints, office work which would be some software coding using eclipse and music)

Need these things:
Processor: 2nd gen i5
RAM: 4GB
HDD; not an issue.. 320GB+
Screen: 14" preferably (dont want a bulky machine)
Long battery life
budget 35-40k..

kindly suggest.. 

also 1 question.. if a lappy is provided with free dos, does installing cracked copy of windows affect its warranty in any manner? 


Also.. how is 
1.  HP Pavilion g4-1121tx   are there any battery issues in this?

2. Asus k53sv   --- can any1 give me some information about this models 14" model and where can i get it? and any other suggestions.. can extend my budget for this config

have no issues with asus, hp or dell



TIA


----------



## rider (Aug 8, 2011)

I am planning to buy hp dv4-3016tx laptop. Can u pls review this laptop. Also merits and demerits of this laptop.
It has core i5-2410M  (2.3-2.9Ghz),HD 6750M, 4GB RAM, surround sound speakers, 500GB HDD, windows 7 home basic
The plus point is AMD Radeon 6750M 1GB DDR5, which is actually a competitor of alienware's M14x nvidia GT 555M GPU in processing


----------



## sumit269 (Aug 9, 2011)

i was plannin to buy z570 (i5 with 750gb hdd) available at 44k.. but then on some googling.. i came across these issues.. on the LENOVO forum..

1. TouchPad issue
Very important issue since it is regarding the touchpad

2.Power charging and headphones issue 
important coz im going to listen to a lot of music..

Is this a common issue? can the z570 users shed some light on this?


----------



## insaneYLN (Aug 10, 2011)

desiibond said:


> what will you run on your laptop?
> what is your budget?
> Why not buy a laptop after moving?



Sir, my apologies for the delay in responding. I have considered your advice, perhaps i will purchase it in England. I will have a look at specific models from different brands & post my findings!
As for cellphones, i have narrowed down to 3 models - _Dell Streak 5_, _HTC Incredible S_ & _LG Optimus 2x_. I understand the LG phone is in a different league since it runs on a dual core processor.

But, does any cellphone brand offer *International Warranty*?


Thank you for your patience.


----------



## desiibond (Aug 11, 2011)

Streak 5 - no way. old and not worth now. Check venue instead if you like Dell.
I:S - O:2X is better than this one (if you are ready to use custom ROM and wait for LG to fix the bugs with the UI)

and none of the phones offer international warranty.


----------



## ITTechPerson (Aug 11, 2011)

pranav0091 said:


> i dont see any difference except the color and screen size...
> portable => 14 inch



Suggestion please...

Do I go for the model (any one of the said)?


----------



## ank_panwar (Aug 12, 2011)

please help me out with buying a new laptop......my budget is around 45k - 50k 
what i'm looking for is a high the resolution atleast 15" (gives me more workspace), gt540m or 6770m video card......
and is a high resolution in small screen not worth the money?


----------



## sumit269 (Aug 12, 2011)

ank_panwar said:


> please help me out with buying a new laptop......my budget is around 45k - 50k
> what i'm looking for is a high the resolution atleast 15" (gives me more workspace), gt540m or 6770m video card......
> and is a high resolution in small screen not worth the money?



1 option is dv6-6140tx


----------



## ank_panwar (Aug 12, 2011)

i went to the showroom and its priced at 58k...


----------



## sumit269 (Aug 13, 2011)

ank_panwar said:


> i went to the showroom and its priced at 58k...



which showroom dude?? its available only at croma.. for Rs. 50,999..


----------



## ank_panwar (Aug 13, 2011)

in the showroom at Nehru Place


----------



## nims11 (Aug 13, 2011)

Help me select a laptop.

Budget : strictly upto 40K
Usage : programming, casual gaming, movie.
Will be using it for atleast 4 years.

What about ASUS? i have heard it makes some good quality notebooks and its price is also lower compared to other brands.

i have selected ASUS A53SJ (for 36.5K) and Lenovo Z570 (the 41K model). Any other suggestions?


----------



## ank_panwar (Aug 13, 2011)

the gaming is not the priority..... how about dell vostro 3750? and i can spend around 45k only ( can extend it to 50k but would like to save it for some accesories)


----------



## harish12 (Aug 15, 2011)

Hi.
I am a student in FY bachelors in Management, i think that i may need a laptop for presentations,mails etc which should be portable.Can u suggest me a laptop? i may also use it for occasional movie viewings ,it should also have a good battery life.Can u suggest me a laptop which has a good value for money?

P.S- i can wait for a few months if there are any good laptops to be launched in the coming months


----------



## insaneYLN (Aug 17, 2011)

harish12 said:


> Hi.
> I am a student in FY bachelors in Management, i think that i may need a laptop for presentations,mails etc which should be portable.Can u suggest me a laptop? i may also use it for occasional movie viewings ,it should also have a good battery life.Can u suggest me a laptop which has a good value for money?
> 
> P.S- i can wait for a few months if there are any good laptops to be launched in the coming months



In that case, settle for a netbook. Perhaps the Acer Aspire One 722?
*www.acer.co.in/ac/en/IN/content/series/aspireone722


----------



## rider (Aug 18, 2011)

Q1) Is 6121tx openGL problem completely solved or not?
Q2) Is 6121tx switable graphic problem completely solved or not?
Q3) What is the max temp of XPS 15 (540M 2GB) and dv6121tx while playing Crysis 2 in full performance mode?


----------



## joshiks7 (Aug 22, 2011)

Hi,

Need NETBOOK (Preferably AMD E350 based).
Maxi. Rs 23K.
Kindly suggest best brand.

Will it be cheaper at England?
What will be warranty issues?
Is it advantageous to buy from there?

Thx


----------



## Ishu Gupta (Aug 22, 2011)

In India
Flipkart.com: HP Pavilion DM1 Series dm1-3014AU: Computer


----------



## biswarup (Aug 23, 2011)

Need a Netbook:

Budget---12000 to 22000 INR

Screen size---10"

Want to buy from Kolkata.

Brands---
        a. Like:HP, Dell, Toshiba, Samsung
        b. Dislike:Acer

Primary tasks to be performed with this netbook---Surfing, MS Office, Coding, Playing older RPG/Strategy games like Diablo/Starcraft, Reading a lot of PDFs and Typing a lot.

Primary usage as highly portable rugged computing device, mainly for outdoor rough use.

Atleast 6 t0 10 hrs of battery backup

Choise of OS---Linux/FreeDOS, Win7 will also do.
Desirable---RAM-2Gb, HDD-more than 250Gb, Battery-6cell or more, Inbuilt 3g HSPA/HSDPA modem and GPS sensor


----------



## arsenalfan001 (Aug 26, 2011)

Guys,

Looking for a laptop with following requirement.
Budget - 40K.
Usage - Photo editing (No idea about software), Entertainment (Movies , music)
It will be used by a girl, so lighter will be better.
Again, reliability is important. I dont want her to go to service center every now and then.

Please suggest based on these requirements.

Thanks


----------



## ishan.acmilan (Aug 26, 2011)

i want to buy Lenovo Ideapad Y Series Y570
but the official site does't have any information about 
can anyone tell me its price and i heard that there is some offer with it what are the products they are giving with it


----------



## Ishu Gupta (Aug 26, 2011)

arsenalfan001 said:


> Guys,
> 
> Looking for a laptop with following requirement.
> Budget - 40K.
> ...


Flipkart.com: Asus K Series K53SC-SX054D: Computer


----------



## ishan.acmilan (Aug 26, 2011)

Ishu Gupta said:


> Flipkart.com: Asus K Series K53SC-SX054D: Computer


  laptop is gud but the service of asus is not very good . here are few choices Acer Aspire 5750G , Sony VAIO E Series VPCEG18FG, HP Pavilion G4-1121TX


----------



## smartyrohan12 (Aug 26, 2011)

is the 9 hour battery life claimed by acer timelinex series really true??


----------



## dashing.sujay (Aug 27, 2011)

*Need suggestions on my lappi*

Guys i have to buy a 14 inch lappi for my brother, which will be used for all normal purposes plus occasionally gaming (low core). So, i searched everywhere and concluded on:
*HP Pavilion DV4-3015TX*
*i3-2310M*
*3GB RAM*
*1GB HD6750M *gfx (best thing  )

All this for *37.7k* @ letsbuy.com

What is your opinion guys? Other options invited


----------



## Ishu Gupta (Aug 27, 2011)

*Re: Need suggestions on my lappi*



dashing.sujay said:


> Guys i have to buy a 14 inch lappi for my brother, which will be used for all normal purposes plus occasionally gaming (low core). So, i searched everywhere and concluded on:
> *HP Pavilion DV4-3015TX*
> *i3-2310M*
> *3GB RAM*
> ...


*www.thinkdigit.com/forum/laptops-netbooks-tablets/145548-14-inch-laptop-required-40-45k.html


----------



## repeatedm (Aug 29, 2011)

*Best Gaming Laptop within 40k*

Hi 
I am Milan from chennai & am planning to go for a new lappy and wanted to know the best HP laptop for games like assassin creed 123,spiderman 3,batman asylum,wolverine etc within 35k to 40 k..


----------



## Ishu Gupta (Aug 29, 2011)

HP DV4 3016TX @ 42k


----------



## joshiks7 (Aug 29, 2011)

*Lenovo ThinkPad X120e*

*Is it available in India?

*Whats price?

Thx


----------



## kunaltech (Aug 30, 2011)

hi all
one of my friends want to buy a new lappy in the range of 36k ( Configuration mandatory i3, 320 or 320+ GB Hard Disk, windows 7 home premium, 3-4 gm ram)  and want to buy either from HP, Sony and Dell.

Kindly suggest the best laptop

Usage : Office use Ms Office and share market related things.

Thank You
Kunal


----------



## smartyrohan12 (Aug 30, 2011)

kunaltech said:


> hi all
> one of my friends want to buy a new lappy in the range of 36k ( Configuration mandatory i3, 320 or 320+ GB Hard Disk, windows 7 home premium, 3-4 gm ram)  and want to buy either from HP, Sony and Dell.
> 
> Kindly suggest the best laptop
> ...




go for the new inspiron series from dell ...15r @32k basic config..

sony:
*VPCEH16EN/B MRP Rs 36,990 /- ..15.5(39.37 cm) wide (WXGA: 1366x768) TFT colour display (VAIO Display, LED backlight)..
*VPCEG17FG/B MRP Rs 35,990 /-..14 (35.6 cm) wide (WXGA: 1366x768) TFT colour display (VAIO Display, LED backlight)

hp:
HP Pavilion g4-1120tx Notebook PC (QB402PA) specifications - HP Home & Home Office products
HP Pavilion dv6-6001tu Entertainment Notebook PC (LQ385PA) specifications - HP Home & Home Office products
HP Pavilion g6-1117tx Notebook PC (QB406PA) specifications - HP Home & Home Office products

this was the hard work part...now go n choose whatever u lyk


----------



## jyotirupam (Aug 30, 2011)

I want to bye a Lap Top. Budget 25k. The lap top will be used mainly for office applications and internet uses. Ram reqd 2GB, a decent HDD, wifi are the basic requirement. Plz suggest one.


----------



## smartyrohan12 (Aug 30, 2011)

jyotirupam said:


> I want to bye a Lap Top. Budget 25k. The lap top will be used mainly for office applications and internet uses. Ram reqd 2GB, a decent HDD, wifi are the basic requirement. Plz suggest one.




checkthis HP Pavilion dm1-3200 Entertainment Notebook PC series specifications - HP Home & Home Office products

or
Rely on its simplicity - NP-RV508-A01IN - RV Series - Notebook | SAMSUNG

this 1
Do more for less - NP-RV509-A0FIN - Everyday - Notebook | SAMSUNG

or this:
Laptops NEW, HCL ME ICON L 1015 F

Laptops NEW, HCL ME XITE M 1014 A

this is all i could think about... all are 25k +-1000 ..choose accrding to urself...


----------



## nims11 (Aug 31, 2011)

How much difference not having a dedicated graphics (having intel HD graphics 3000 instead) should make if i won't be doing heavy gaming on my laptop?


----------



## Ishu Gupta (Aug 31, 2011)

Not much. Some apps would run better with a graphic card but a better cpu can balance that.

HD3000 is good enough IMO. You can even play quite a few games.


----------



## smartyrohan12 (Aug 31, 2011)

HD 3000 is near about the same as NVIDIA GT540M 

read on: Review Intel HD Graphics 3000 graphics solution - Notebookcheck.net Reviews


----------



## Ishu Gupta (Aug 31, 2011)

smartyrohan12 said:


> HD 3000 is near about the same as NVIDIA GT540M
> 
> read on: Review Intel HD Graphics 3000 graphics solution - Notebookcheck.net Reviews



It only wins on the Cinebench R10. Its smoked everywhere else.



			
				Verdict said:
			
		

> The performance of the Intel HD Graphics 3000 can indeed be called impressive. In many older and current gaming titles it competes at a level of entry-level graphics cards like the Geforce G 310M, the GT 220M or the ATI HD5470.


----------



## nims11 (Aug 31, 2011)

thanks ishu and smartyrohan12, The inclusion of dedicated gfx for the same config without it was breaking my budget boundary.


----------



## ProRoars (Sep 1, 2011)

Hi All,

I am looking to buy a 14 inch laptop with following configuration - i5 2nd generation, 4GB RAM, 1GB Dedicated Graphic card. 

Purpose - Office work, Movies, Occasional games like FIFA, NFS etc. Any one with any suggestions?

Came across the following model - HP Pavilion g4-1121tx - any reviews?

I am based out of mumbai so what will be the best way to buy - online, Chroma, Lamington road??

--


----------



## Ishu Gupta (Sep 1, 2011)

Flipkart.com: HP Pavilion DV6 Series Dv4 - 3016tx: Computer Better for Gaming
Flipkart.com: Asus K Series K53SC-SX054D: Computer Cheaper


----------



## dmanojkmr (Sep 3, 2011)

Is acer a good brand to buy .>>??


----------



## Ishu Gupta (Sep 3, 2011)

Decent. Poor build quality IMO. I hate them.


----------



## dashing.sujay (Sep 3, 2011)

Ishu Gupta said:


> Decent. Poor build quality IMO. I hate them.



But they are one of the most VFM lappies.


----------



## Ishu Gupta (Sep 3, 2011)

dashing.sujay said:


> But they are one of the most VFM lappies.


I know. I have one.


----------



## dmanojkmr (Sep 4, 2011)

Ishu Gupta said:


> Decent. Poor build quality IMO. I hate them.



do u mean that the appearance/ergonomics of the lappy is bad or does it have any heating issues ??


----------



## dashing.sujay (Sep 5, 2011)

dmanojkmr said:


> do u mean that the appearance/ergonomics of the lappy is bad or does it have any heating issues ??



I guess *Ishu* is talking about the *cheap plastic feel* of the lappy built (*body*).


----------



## warrior047 (Sep 5, 2011)

Hello mates,

I have the Dell inspiron 1440 model of 2009. I had vista all these days and didn't have any issues.

Now I had to install SAP for which I needed Windows server 2003 and got these installed. My problem is below:

The Mobo is Dell 0k138p (Intel Manufactured I guess!) and chipset is Mobile Intel® 4 Series Express Chipset Family. In the Dell site, there is no drivers for this Mobo for even XP! I got the network driver from realtek and got the network adapter working so that I have internet.

But for the Audio, it says no audio driver installed! In intel also, I couldn't find any working audio driver and currently there is no audio.
Even the display adapter drivers are badly installed as they are of vista as I had no other option.

Please help me in getting audio and the Mobo drivers for my laptop to get these working in Win server 2003 Enterprise x86?


----------



## Ishu Gupta (Sep 5, 2011)

dashing.sujay said:


> I guess *Ishu* is talking about the *cheap plastic feel* of the lappy built (*body*).



Yeah. It bends when you hold it from the edge.
The screen hinge is terrible. The screen stopped working unless you fully open it. Within months.
Sonn the screen cracked internally when my dad was just typing a word doc. Acer wanted 17k to fix it FFS .


----------



## aniket.cain (Sep 5, 2011)

I have seen this screen problem with all the 3 Acer laptops that my colleagues have. They flicker randomly and you have to adjust it to a proper angle to get good picture. I guess it is due to the poor cable quality they use.


----------



## Ishu Gupta (Sep 5, 2011)

aniket.cain said:


> I have seen this screen problem with all the 3 Acer laptops that my colleagues have. They flicker randomly and you have to adjust it to a proper angle to get good picture. I guess it is due to the poor cable quality they use.


Yeah. This is what I'm talking about. Only works at certain angles.


----------



## dashing.sujay (Sep 5, 2011)

Ishu Gupta said:


> Yeah. It bends when you hold it from the edge.
> The screen hinge is terrible. The screen stopped working unless you fully open it. Within months.
> Sonn the screen cracked internally when my dad was just typing a word doc. Acer wanted 17k to fix it FFS .



WTF *17k* !! Wasn't it under warranty? BTW my 1 frnd has also acer lappy and he also got some display problem which was due to faulty 5650 gfx. Although he gave it to service centre within a month of purchase, they didn't gave him a new lappi, rather a used one  , but it was problem free. the only best part of lappi was that it costed 45k for i5(fst gen) & 5650gfx, which at that time was provided by no other company under 54k (an year ago).


----------



## Ishu Gupta (Sep 5, 2011)

dashing.sujay said:


> WTF *17k* !! Wasn't it under warranty?



No warranty. And yes, 17 ****ing k. The laptop was worth 22k only (when bought). 16k when the screen cracked.


----------



## dashing.sujay (Sep 5, 2011)

Ishu Gupta said:


> And yes, 17 ****ing k. The laptop was *worth 22k *only (when bought). *16k when the screen cracked*.



ROFL  acer gone crazy


----------



## dmanojkmr (Sep 5, 2011)

oh god...i'm out of the idea of getting acer...

I think acer is getting profit by this means


----------



## Ishu Gupta (Sep 5, 2011)

I hope no one here works for Acer


----------



## dmanojkmr (Sep 5, 2011)

how about lenovo ??


----------



## Ishu Gupta (Sep 5, 2011)

Good .


----------



## dmanojkmr (Sep 5, 2011)

do dell inspiron 15R have a usb 3.0 support ???
i skipped buying it only coz it doesn't have a usb 3 support...


----------



## smartyrohan12 (Sep 6, 2011)

dmanojkmr said:


> do dell inspiron 15R have a usb 3.0 support ???
> i skipped buying it only coz it doesn't have a usb 3 support...



the new inspiron 15r comes with usb 3.0 , confirmed by them...


----------



## dmanojkmr (Sep 6, 2011)

smartyrohan12 said:


> the new inspiron 15r comes with usb 3.0 , confirmed by them...



oh is it.then that would be a better choice. in croma they give it for 44k along with a wireless bluetooth mouse and creative headset.

any other thing which competes with this model at the same cost ?


----------



## Ishu Gupta (Sep 6, 2011)

Flipkart.com: Asus K Series K53SC-SX054D: Computer


----------



## dmanojkmr (Sep 7, 2011)

@Ishu
Asus doesn't provide much service in my locality even it's hard to find a Asus dealer here.
can u specify some other equivalent model in hp,dell,lenovo


----------



## smartyrohan12 (Sep 7, 2011)

dmanojkmr said:


> oh is it.then that would be a better choice. in croma they give it for 44k along with a wireless bluetooth mouse and creative headset.
> 
> any other thing which competes with this model at the same cost ?



check the model beforehand so that u get the usb 3.0 model...


----------



## pankajgarg (Sep 10, 2011)

smartyrohan12 said:


> check the model beforehand so that u get the usb 3.0 model...



Well do not be very catchy with the free optical mice. check the system configuration. I think that the best place to buy a dell laptop is through the dell store and talk to the sales man for a discount and you will surely get one if you are a student or your father is a corporate/govt employee.

Check for the latest processors released in sept.


----------



## d6bmg (Sep 11, 2011)

pankajgarg said:


> talk to the sales man for a discount and you will surely get one if you are a student


sadly, not always.


> Check for the latest processors released in sept.



processors will release in sept, btu laptops with those processors will release later.


----------



## smartyrohan12 (Sep 11, 2011)

d6bmg said:


> sadly, not always.
> 
> 
> processors will release in sept, btu laptops with those processors will release later.



guys which processors are u talking about ..???

and ull get a student discount only if are in a college in their  database..like the NIT , IIT , AIIMS and alll...


----------



## Ishu Gupta (Sep 11, 2011)

smartyrohan12 said:


> guys which processors are u talking about ..???
> 
> and ull get a student discount only if are in a college in their  database..like the NIT , IIT , AIIMS and alll...


Bulldozer?


----------



## smartyrohan12 (Sep 11, 2011)

ohk bulldozer ...but i guess they will be launched in 2012 for laptops..


----------



## pankajgarg (Sep 12, 2011)

Ishu Gupta said:


> Bulldozer?




Well Intel has released new core i7 laptops. They are available in the dell XPS for sure.

Also there is a government employee discount by some companies and so one can opt for it.


----------



## j1n M@tt (Sep 12, 2011)

hi everyone,

I was planning to buy HP 6121-tx, but in some of the threads here I saw 6140-tx is more vfm. But I couldn't find it on the HP India site. Is it a discontinued model? 

Also suggest if there are any other models within this price range.  I'll be mainly using the laptop for Unity3D, Fireworks, Visual Studio and for casual gaming.

Thanks.


----------



## anjanibhardwaj.abhi (Sep 12, 2011)

This is my first visit to Digit forum.....so i think u people might help me out with a problem here......

I own a Dell XPS 14(L401X) laptop.....recently when i formatted my OS....My lan port stopped working....I had installed all the drivers properly from the driver cd provided by the company....not only that i downloaded fresh drivers from the Dell support site and reinstalled them.....but still the problem persists....My next attempt to solve this problem was to format the whole system,which i did...but of no use.....
Is it a hardware problem?
Please help me out with this......


----------



## Ishu Gupta (Sep 12, 2011)

pankajgarg said:


> Well Intel has released new core i7 laptops. They are available in the dell XPS for sure.



SB i7 was released in feb or march. Available with every brand.



j1n M@tt said:


> hi everyone,
> 
> I was planning to buy HP 6121-tx, but in some of the threads here I saw 6140-tx is more vfm. But I couldn't find it on the HP India site. Is it a discontinued model?



Its a Chroma exclusive.


----------



## smartyrohan12 (Sep 12, 2011)

pankajgarg said:


> Well Intel has released new core i7 laptops. They are available in the dell XPS for sure.
> 
> Also there is a government employee discount by some companies and so one can opt for it.



do u mean the ****XM i7 processor??... if so they are goin to be high priced extreme gaming thing...


----------



## Ishu Gupta (Sep 12, 2011)

smartyrohan12 said:


> do u mean the ****XM i7 processor??... if so they are goin to be high priced extreme gaming thing...


Not really. You don't even need a SB i5 for gaming. Laptop graphic cards bottleneck your cpu anyway.


----------



## smartyrohan12 (Sep 12, 2011)

anjanibhardwaj.abhi said:


> This is my first visit to Digit forum.....so i think u people might help me out with a problem here......
> 
> I own a Dell XPS 14(L401X) laptop.....recently when i formatted my OS....My lan port stopped working....I had installed all the drivers properly from the driver cd provided by the company....not only that i downloaded fresh drivers from the Dell support site and reinstalled them.....but still the problem persists....My next attempt to solve this problem was to format the whole system,which i did...but of no use.....
> Is it a hardware problem?
> Please help me out with this......



ohk check this out... *ftp.us.dell.com/network/R277359.exe try this and let me know what happens..



Ishu Gupta said:


> Not really. You don't even need a SB i5 for gaming. Laptop graphic cards bottleneck your cpu anyway.



i was telling it the way intel boasts about it ..


----------



## Ishu Gupta (Sep 12, 2011)

Oh ok.


----------



## anjanibhardwaj.abhi (Sep 14, 2011)

Thanks lot for ur feedback smartyrohan12...i already had the driver that u provided.....but i found out it was a very silly mistake ...i had not run all the drivers as administrator....coz of which they were not properly installed...The problem has been solved .....Thanks again.....


----------



## ITTechPerson (Sep 14, 2011)

I need to buy a laptop ranging 30k, please advice.


----------



## smartyrohan12 (Sep 14, 2011)

@ ITTexhPerson .. fill the questionnaire so we can help in a better way.....

check these 
Toshiba Satellite C Series C640-X4012 Laptop With Accessories: Flipkart.com: Compare, Review Toshiba Notebook

Samsung RV518-A03 Laptop: Flipkart.com: Compare, Review Samsung Notebook


----------



## aabhi2901 (Sep 14, 2011)

hey..im looking out for a laptop with 2nd gen i5..min 500gb HDD..min 4gb RAM..
1 gb or 2 gb of GPU(the more the merrier..)..
after some research i short listed the following options :

1. LENOVO ideapad z570     about 42k

heres the link for full specifications :

Lenovo IdeaPad Z Series Z570 (59-304310) Laptop: Flipkart.com: Compare, Review Lenovo Notebook

2.HP DV6-6115tx               about 40k

heres the link for full specifications :

HP Pavilion DV6 Series DV6-6115TX Laptop: Flipkart.com: Compare, Review HP Notebook

3. DELL new inspiron 15 R     about 43k

similar specs

4.ASUS K53SV                    about 40k

heres a link to the specs :

Asus K Series K53SV-SX520V Laptop: Flipkart.com: Compare, Review Asus Notebook


I prefer the asus as its the most feature rich and has the least price tag.....
any feedbacks on asus...???

wat do u al prefer...??? on or off the list...???....HELP


----------



## Ishu Gupta (Sep 15, 2011)

Check out the HP DV4 3016TX @ 42k.


----------



## annie_xtremegamer (Sep 16, 2011)

*need advice for buying a laptop in i lakh budget*

Hi everyone....
friends..i m realy happy my mum passed budget for a new laptop...n dat also upto 1 lakh...
m just so damn excited...
but soon one problem was in front of me...confusion....
the market is flooded with desktop replacements ..capable enough to confuse me...
i am a hardcore gamer,an audiophile,n a hd movie buff...
i went to nehru place to shortlist these laptops....
there were two offerings from dell....
one is xps 15z,
config-	
New! Dell™ XPS 15z		Qty  	1
XPS L511Z Direct Base, Genuine Windows® 7 Home Premium SP1 64bit (English)	Unit Price	Rs.88,453.39
Catalog Number:	  78002 U540602IN8
 Module	  Description	Show Details
Base	XPS L511Z Direct Base
Operating System	Genuine Windows® 7 Home Premium SP1 64bit (English)
Processor	2nd generation Intel® Core™ i7-2640M processor 2.80 GHz with Turbo Boost 2.0 up to 3.50 GHz
Memory	8GB 1333MHz DDR3 SDRAM(2x4GB)
Keyboard	Backlit Internal Keyboard - English
Video Card	NVIDIA® GeForce® GT 525M 2GB graphics
Hard Drive	750GB 7200RPM Hard Drive
CD ROM/DVD ROM	9.5" SATA Slot Load DVD+/-RW
Bundle	U540602IN8-XPS L511Z
1st Software	Microsoft® Office Starter 2010: reduced-functionality Word & Excel w/ads. No PowerPoint or Outlook
Dell Services: Hardware Maintenance	3-year XPS Premier Service with 3-year CompleteCover
Wireless Network Card	Intel® Centrino® Advanced-N 6230 with Bluetooth v3.0+HS
Dell Services: Remarks	Laptop Batteries Carry 1 Year Warranty Only From Invoice Date
Dell Services: Remarks	Dell's Terms and Conditions apply
Primary Battery	64 WHr 8-Cell Lithium Ion Primary Battery
Carrying Cases	Targus Synergy 2.0 Backpack 15.6"
Item included in the System	Intel Carton label
Item included in the System	Systerm Resource Media
Item included in the System	driver for Intel WiDi Wireless Display
Item included in the System	System Drivers
Item included in the System	ICC ship mod
Item included in the System	E-star Label
Item included in the System	DataSafe Local Basic
Item included in the System	eBay Webslice
Item included in the System	WinRE software
Item included in the System	Skype Software
Item included in the System	Windows Live Software
Item included in the System	Free 4-week subscription to Seventymm.com
Item included in the System	Free 6-month subscription to PHR HealthConnect
Item included in the System	Mini Displayport - VGA Convertor
Item included in the System	Integrated 10/100/1000Mbps Gigabit Ethernet NIC
Item included in the System	ICC MES Info
Item included in the System	Adobe Reader X
Item included in the System	My Dell Download
Item included in the System	High Definition Audio with Waves MaxxAudio® 3
Item included in the System	Silver with Aluminium
Item included in the System	SyncUp Software
Item included in the System	Stage Software - Zinio eMagazine
Item included in the System	Stage Software - Remote Control
Security Software	McAfee(R) Security Center - 30 Days Trial Version
Optional Media Kits	Roxio Creator Starter - Media Kit
Optional Media Kits	Sensible Vision FastAccess Facial Recognition Software Media Kit
Optional Media Kits	Dell Webcam Central Media Kit
System Documentation	User Guide (English, Simplified Chinese, Traditional Chinese)
Microsoft OS Labels	Windows® 7 Label
Dell Services: Item Included	Technical Support
HD display	15.6" (39.6cm) FHD Widescreen, 300-nit (typical) (1920x1080) 1080p
Freights	XPS-NB Handling and Insurance Charges /Express Premium
Delivery Charges	Product Handling
Stage Software	Stage Software without Media Kit - Framework, Photo, Music, Video
Power Options	90W AC Adapter
Dell Services: Datasafe Backup Service	1 Year Dell Online Backup 2GB
Microsoft Operating System Media	Genuine Windows® 7 Home Premium 64bit (English) DVD Media
TOTAL   :Rs.88,453.39

then we have the leader alienware..m14x..
it comes with 6gb ram,1.5gb nvidia gddr3 gt555m graphics card,and moreover the screen is not full hd,

of the above two one goes for value for money n the other for killer looks..n showoff,,,

and lastly macbook pro...15.6,

plz reply n advice me on the technical basis...which laptop should i go for...plz its urgent as i hav to buy it in sept only....


----------



## graghavendra24 (Sep 16, 2011)

I own a hp laptop for 2years by now. Recently i gave it for repair and they told that the mother board and display panel are not working and i have to change both. My laptop model is HP Pavilion dv4 1257tx. please let me know how much will they charge both together if i go for repair. els do i have to go for a new laptop. 
thanks,
raghavendra


----------



## arsenalfan001 (Sep 16, 2011)

you can leave the XPS 15z out. Dont see any point any hardcore games spending 88k on a laptop with GT 525 which is useless for killer looks.
Dell Alienware @80K is good but grossly overpriced.
Go for MSI gaming series laptops (GT683 / GT780) or ASUS ROG laptops if available. You can contact SMC international for more information.

And *Here* is one review from one of our in-house experts.


----------



## smartyrohan12 (Sep 16, 2011)

@annie_xtremegamer forget dell if u want value for money ill suggest a few models..the 555m is more powerful than the 525m , the 555m equivalent 6770m is present in HP dv6 for 54k 

Go for the MSI GX660 @75K...and we have many MSI laptops here but i dont know the current prices so a little research is needed..models are the gt780dx, gt 683dx, gt683, gt780,..contact them and enquire about the prices .. post them here we'll help with rest..

moving on to asus we have the G53sx and G74sx (price not known to me again)..

I suggest u make a new topic regarding this..fill the questionnare so we can help in a better way..


----------



## ITTechPerson (Sep 16, 2011)

smartyrohan12 said:


> @ ITTexhPerson .. fill the questionnaire so we can help in a better way.....
> 
> check these
> Toshiba Satellite C Series C640-X4012 Laptop With Accessories: Flipkart.com: Compare, Review Toshiba Notebook
> ...



Thanks rohan, I have noticed the Toshiba one before, samsung's one is a new option for me. Now the question is which will give me better service support. I know Toshiba has good support at Kolkata, not sure about Samsung.

Also where is the questioner? I can provide what I need - i3/i5 wth good motherboard & best support. Usage are basic with light gaming.


----------



## smartyrohan12 (Sep 16, 2011)

GO for toshiba if u know about its service, check the quality of both at the stores..read some reviews..


----------



## annie_xtremegamer (Sep 17, 2011)

*Re: need advice for buying a laptop in i lakh budget*

hi digit,
first of all m realy overwhelmed by the response to my thread....its just so comforting to get expert advice from the active members..lyk smartyrohan12 and arsenallover001....seriously hats off to u guys....this forum is theee best..to solve our queries....

now regarding the topic.
dear rohan i would share my views respectively to the suggestion
1-regarding dell...i totally agree with u about the value for money point as well...but only to the hardware point...but when it comes to service...therz no competition infact all the xtra bucks they charge v get back in after sales support..
2-yes i know 555m is powerful than 525m but its only available in alienware.. 
n i wont prefer an hp one..coz they realy suck at service n hardware as well...overheating,faulty displays...they are blacklisted in my prospects...
3-i researched online for msi lappz...on smc..it has only two models..n hav had a look at them in thapar fest..they are fully customizable  for shure n providing lots of goodies n hardware fited as well..but they are realy heavy..n the built quality is not upto the mark...it looks cheap plastic...they tend to get overheated as well...dun know abt the service btw/..will go to  nehru place again to inquire about them..
4-regarding asus....no doubt rog fame is known to all...but it is currently supplying only g74sx ..model..it is their top of the line model...has a mean hardware under its hood,(intelc172.02630qm,16gigs ram,1.5tb,bluray,nvidia 3gigs gtx560m,17.3'fhd,3d with goggles,8cellbattry)
but man...is it seriously a laptop?..this lappie i holded in my hands ...n blv me it was damn hard..its totaly unportable...no matter what u fit in...it shuld b portable as well..moreover its tag shows 1,24,000,..but he said he would oblize me with 4k off...duh..
5-the main reason i was lookin at 15z was due to its hardware packed in such a sleek manner...the screen on this is fullhd,alienware is not providin it in 14x models..under 1lakh,
now since m a movie buff too,i expect it to bhi portable,n display capable to the view the graphics in full glory...
6-n thnx for the advice i m posting this as a new topic...plz keep eye on it

now arsenalloveroo1
1-i agree that dell 15z might not have the most powerful graphics...but it is in my views completes the package in the other areas as well..namely,service,support,display,sleekness,weight,cooling etc.N as i stated above..i also like to watch movies in full hd...alienware doesnt provide this,at this price range,while 15z does ...
2 dell alienware @80k is not worth buyin for its screen size...n type ...moreover there are more options providin twice this config at lower price...

3-regarding msi and asus i hav mentioned already my views...
 plz respond to this thread in the new topic i m creating...
thnx members...
now plz advice ...keepin in mind ...my requirements again...thnx..lukin forward to the response


----------



## sunnyji_2k (Sep 19, 2011)

I am planning to buy a Laptop

I was 1st going to buy a Lenovo with I5 and GT555 Graphics card and 6 gig ram...costing abt $850.

then i came across a HP

with AMD A8 3510 and AMD discrete Graphics 6 gig graphics....and a bku ray drive for $770......

I am confused at what to buy....

my needs are

1Play moderate games like FIFA 11

2.Surfing

3.Watch a few movies(HD)

and 4.some other mundane work

My present core 2 duo is ok ok for needs 2 and 4...though will love a bit os speed.but its useless for 1 and 3.

So please help.....


----------



## smartyrohan12 (Sep 19, 2011)

are you buying it from the US ??

and can u give link to the page where the complete specifications are given...?


----------



## pankajgarg (Sep 19, 2011)

Ishu Gupta said:


> SB i7 was released in feb or march. Available with every brand.
> .



The SB processors are updated now in september. While the IVY bridge series will be launched next year.

I was earlier going for core i7 2630QM processor i.e 2.0 GHZ with turbo boost upto 2.9 GHz in august 
, but for the same price I am getting a Core i7 2670QM i.e. 2.2 GHZ with turbo boost upto 3.1 GHz. 

There are updates to other SB processors as well


----------



## dashing.sujay (Sep 19, 2011)

^ with which lappi? Can you give the link ?


----------



## Ishu Gupta (Sep 19, 2011)

dashing.sujay said:


> ^ with which lappi? Can you give the link ?


Dell XPS has it already AFAIK. Many laptops in US have got this.


----------



## dashing.sujay (Sep 19, 2011)

These companies always do discrimination with rest of world Vs US  BTW its availabe in India ?


----------



## sunnyji_2k (Sep 20, 2011)

smartyrohan12 said:


> are you buying it from the US ??
> 
> and can u give link to the page where the complete specifications are given...?



yup from US.....

Walmart.com: Lenovo Black 15.6" IGF Idea Y570 Laptop PC with Intel Core i5-2410M Processor and Windows 7 Home Premium: Computers

HP Home & Home Office Store - We're sorry!

Would appreciate if u can help me with this


----------



## sunnyji_2k (Sep 21, 2011)

Sm1 please help me


----------



## CloudS (Sep 21, 2011)

Can anyone tell me whats the best place to buy laptop, that is with discounts or some offers etc? To be specific, HP.


----------



## dashing.sujay (Sep 21, 2011)

^ local dealers


----------



## Ishu Gupta (Sep 21, 2011)

dashing.sujay said:


> ^ local dealers


This.

Bargain and ask for free stuff.


----------



## akshit_gupta93 (Sep 21, 2011)

i wanna buy a laptop......
i have short-listed these...
DELL XPS 15
2nd generation Intel® Core™ i5-2430M processor 2.40 GHz with Turbo Boost up to 3.00 GHz
4GB 1333MHz DDR3 SDRAM
2GB NVIDIA® GeForce® GT 540M graphics with Optimus
15.6" (39.6cm) FHD (1920x1080) B+RGLED display with TrueLife

OR

HP DV6-6121TX

I am very confused.please help......
does i7 have a vast difference in gaming?
and how good is FHD of Dell?
Is WLED of dell xps 15 really that bad?
how much better is ati 6770m than nvidia 540m?
and are HP laptops reliable?


----------



## Ishu Gupta (Sep 21, 2011)

akshit_gupta93 said:


> does i7 have a vast difference in gaming?
> _No, but the graphic card does._
> and how good is FHD of Dell?
> _Very good_
> ...



For movies,
Dell
for gaming,
HP


----------



## sunnyji_2k (Sep 23, 2011)

Some one reply to my post 2072 please.......


----------



## j1n M@tt (Sep 23, 2011)

I have just brought a dv6 6121tx. I have put my laptop for charging after doing the initial HP setups. How many hours do I have to put the laptop for first time charging before I can start using it?

And the 6121tx just comes with 2 partitions. a D drive with recovery contents and the whole of the rest of the disk as a C drive. Is there any default HP tool for partitioning or can I just use the default Windows Disk Management utility to split up my C partition to other new partitions?

Thanks.


----------



## dashing.sujay (Sep 23, 2011)

^^ AFAIK there's no such criteria to charge battery for the first time. Just plug the charger in and start!
& yeah, you can create a partition from C drive by through windows, dont know about HP tool.


----------



## marvelousprashant (Sep 23, 2011)

j1n M@tt said:


> I have just brought a dv6 6121tx. I have put my laptop for charging after doing the initial HP setups. How many hours do I have to put the laptop for first time charging before I can start using it?
> 
> And the 6121tx just comes with 2 partitions. a D drive with recovery contents and the whole of the rest of the disk as a C drive. Is there any default HP tool for partitioning or can I just use the default Windows Disk Management utility to split up my C partition to other new partitions?
> 
> Thanks.



fully charge it and then let it discharge to 10%. Repeat this cycle 5 times so as to get maximum battery backup. 
BTW Congrats on your purchase. There is a dedicated dv6 6017tx/6121tx thread in this forum. Drop by if you face any issues


----------



## m11x (Sep 23, 2011)

CloudS said:


> Can anyone tell me whats the best place to buy laptop, that is with discounts or some offers etc? To be specific, HP.


Check out a deal website.


----------



## j1n M@tt (Sep 23, 2011)

^^thanks for the info mate


----------



## Ishu Gupta (Sep 23, 2011)

And use Gparted Live CD for partition management.


----------



## akshit_gupta93 (Sep 23, 2011)

Ishu Gupta said:


> For movies,
> Dell
> for gaming,
> HP



@Ishu Thnx!!!...getting more interested in HP... 

btw if i take Dell  XPS then i won't be able to play games at 1080p resolution naa? like crysis,nfs hp, aoe3, crysis 2, gta4, fifa?


----------



## dashing.sujay (Sep 24, 2011)

marvelousprashant said:


> fully charge it and then let it discharge to 10%. Repeat this cycle 5 times so as to get maximum battery backup.



This is universal funda to use any kind of Li-ion battery to maximise use nd its life. nothin specific to do in start after a buy.


----------



## Prongs298 (Sep 24, 2011)

Is the thinkpad x120 available in india?


----------



## ulysses (Sep 24, 2011)

Iam thinking of buying minimum 
Core I3+15" screen+3GB RAM+500 GB HD+1 GB display card for running charting /trading software.(screen real estate very important)

I shortlisted Lenovo Z570 @37805 (Nvidia GT 520M)
and also HP -DV4-3015 @Rs 37671 as it contains superior AMD radeon 1GB-ddr5 -HD 6750M.But it is 14". DV4-3016 also 14"
only DV6 has CoreI7 with 2GB DDR5 card @ rs 54K.

Lenovo Ideapad Z Series Z570 (59-069601) vs HP Pavilion DV4 Series DV4-3015TX vs Asus K Series K53SC-SX096D vs Samsung RV NP-RV518-S01IN: Compare Computers: Flipkart.com

what you guys think of Samsung RC Series Laptop (NP-RC520-S08IN)

Buy Samsung RC Series Laptop (NP-RC520-S08IN) (Dual Tone Red Black) at Best Price in India - Also find Specifications, Photos, Features & Reviews

Core i5+ 6 GB RAM+750GB HD+ win 7 Home premium + 15.6" screen+Nvidia GT 520M @ rs 39,250 ( can get rs 1000 off)
+ WD 500 GB portable disk.
Iam compromising onthe quality of  VGA card ( Nvidia GT520M instead of radeon HD 6750M)
and no  USB 3 ( only USB 2)
But Getting Core I5 instead Core I3 +right size screen + some what decent card+ extra RAM+extra hard disk + original Win 7 Home premium ( I can live with DOS also as I can instal Win 7 ultimate)+ free mobile 500 gb WD HD all @ Rs 38,250 !! 
comments please.
Also any core i3/i5 model with radeon 6750M with out OS also ok.
thanks


----------



## dashing.sujay (Sep 25, 2011)

^^ your budget ?



> screen real estate very important


----------



## Ishu Gupta (Sep 25, 2011)

Screen real estate - Screen size/resolution.

GT520M is as bad as the Intel onboard.


----------



## ulysses (Sep 25, 2011)

dashing.sujay said:


> ^^ your budget ?



say not more than 40K.

Screen: 15.6" (available max resolution)
If I go for 17" + core I3/I5 + decent graphic card -I think it will go close to 47-50K.


----------



## ulysses (Sep 25, 2011)

Ishu Gupta said:


> Screen real estate - Screen size/resolution.
> 
> GT520M is as bad as the Intel onboard.


That leaves only HP DV6 - 
I saw some sites listing HP-DV6 models  with 15.6"/core I5 + radeon 1GBDDR5 around 42K.
HP DV4 has only 14" screen.
what do you think of the Samsung model I mentioned?
Core i5+ 6 GB RAM+750GB HD+ win 7 Home premium + 15.6" screen+Nvidia GT 520M @ rs 39,250 ( can get rs 1000 off)
+ WD 500 GB portable disk.

I know it has GT520M which is as bad as Intel onboard graphics.
I thought as a package with I5+6GB ram+750 GB HD+Nvidia 520M may work for me.
At home I attach a 22" LCD. while travelling I have to do with this 15.6".
Any budget 17.6" model with core I3+ graphic card.
Any other brand sells with radeon card which Hp has?
I dont mind weight or ugly.Functional will do.


----------



## Ishu Gupta (Sep 25, 2011)

Check this
Asus K Series K53SV-SX520V Laptop: Flipkart.com: Compare, Review Asus Notebook
i5, 4GB RAM, GT540M, 750GB HD.
So you get a ASUS laptop with a much better graphic card but only 2GB less RAM (easiest and cheapest thing to upgrade).

HP Pavilion DV7 Series DV7-6010TX Laptop With Dedicated Graphics: Flipkart.com: Compare, Review HP Notebook
Cheapest 17". Not too good.


----------



## ulysses (Sep 25, 2011)

Ishu
Thanks for bringing to my attention the Asus K Series K53SV-SX520V with 
NVIDIA GeForce GTX 540M-2 GB DDR3  (superior to GTX 520m and better than Radeon HD 6490M and may be on par with HD 6750M/6790M?)
Core I5,750Gb HD (only 2GB RAM less which as you mentioned can be easily added later)

I will work on this and make a decision.


----------



## Prongs298 (Sep 26, 2011)

which graphics card is this N12P-GT1 ??  

Lenovo - Affordable Laptops - Y Series by Lenovo | India(IN)


----------



## dashing.sujay (Sep 26, 2011)

^^Gt555M


----------



## sarathsnair (Sep 26, 2011)

i am here to get a fast help for my problem. i have an HP pavilion notebook pc DV6 6121tx. i installed ubuntu 11.04 in it. but when i restarted it says that their is no hardware to get unity so default classical desktop will appear. i didnt get unity.
my laptop has 2 graphics cards one internal and other one dedicated. how can i get unity in ma laptop and also want to know how to install proper graphics driver for my laptop. ?
i cant install visual effects such as compiz fusion in my lap because of this problem. whenevr i check for additional drivers in administration menu it says that their is no proprietary drivers are in use on this system. please help me.


----------



## Ishu Gupta (Sep 26, 2011)

sarathsnair said:


> i am here to get a fast help for my problem. i have an HP pavilion notebook pc DV6 6121tx. i installed ubuntu 11.04 in it. but when i restarted it says that their is no hardware to get unity so default classical desktop will appear. i didnt get unity.
> my laptop has 2 graphics cards one internal and other one dedicated. how can i get unity in ma laptop and also want to know how to install proper graphics driver for my laptop. ?
> i cant install visual effects such as compiz fusion in my lap because of this problem. whenevr i check for additional drivers in administration menu it says that their is no proprietary drivers are in use on this system. please help me.


Happens with all laptops with switchable graphics. There is a fix but its complicated and isn't a guaranteed success.


----------



## CloudS (Sep 28, 2011)

Can anyone tell me some good shops in Nehru Place, Delhi to shop for laptops?


----------



## arjoonpk (Oct 1, 2011)

mann cud u pls help me out... 
i need a gud review on sony vaio cb series lap(vpccb35fg)
pls cud u provide me one.... 

the lap specs r:
intel® Core™ i5-2430M Processor
 2.40 GHz with Turbo Boost up to 3.00 GHz
4gb RAM
full HD(1920x1080p)
»Genuine Windows® 7 Home Premium 64-bit
»HDD: 500 GB (Serial ATA, 7200 rpm)
MRP Rs 54,990 /-

its available @ rs 53000.... 
need 2 knw if its worth the price....
also if it comes with any frequently reportd cmplaints...
like i hv heard the e series vaio laps very commonly 
get this touchpad n sound complaints.... 
pls let me know at the earliest as posible


----------



## dashing.sujay (Oct 1, 2011)

^^There's absolutely no problems with this lappi. Its best bang for buck in this price range. You can for sure go for this.


----------



## chanakya_ssg (Oct 9, 2011)

Wanna buy laptop Essential features are i3 or C2D processor and ligtness
Budget is till 25k.


----------



## marvelousprashant (Oct 10, 2011)

Toshiba Satellite C Series C640-I4010 Laptop Without Accessories: Flipkart.com: Compare, Review Toshiba Notebook

Comes with 2nd generation i3 proccy (you wont get a better proccy within your range
minus point : It has no OS installed so you'll either have to buy Win7 (6k) or get Fedora/Ubuntu free


----------



## chintan786 (Oct 11, 2011)

I am looking for laptop having following features:

1. 14 inch display

2. Weight must be less than 2 Kg. somewhere near 1.4 - 1.7 will do.

3. without drive will do for me.

Budget 60 - 70K


----------



## marvelousprashant (Oct 12, 2011)

chintan786 said:


> I am looking for laptop having following features:
> 
> 1. 14 inch display
> 
> ...



Go for Macbook Air. 13.3-inch and weighs 1.35 kg


----------



## thetechfreak (Oct 12, 2011)

@chintan
Please post the usage scenario of the laptop you will buy. If you want to do Photo or Video editing I just donot think Macbook Air will make the cut


----------



## vish2703007 (Oct 12, 2011)

Hey hii...
I want to buy a laptop ...preferably i was looking for
core i5 second gen,
6Gb ram
500Gb hdd or 500+
15"


I iwas planning to buy it from USA..There i am getting it lot cheaper...
I landed up with this choice

Laptops & Notebooks - New Dell Laptop Computers for Sale | Dell



So this is dell with corei5(2nd),750Gb hdd,8Gb ram,15",Intel HD300 Graphics,2Year Basic support...
So is it having international warranty ?Can i get it serviced in india?



Also please suggest some more options available in India..

My usecase will be Visual studion,Multitasking,Music ,Little bit of gaming,Music,Videos,Good Battery......No Maintenance for atleast 2years


----------



## shuvadeep (Oct 16, 2011)

i will be buying a LAPTOP soon enough....want some advice frm you ppl....budget is 50000-60000 Rs...medium-high scaled gaming,hD movie watching,Lots of Web browsing these will be my basic needs.....could you ppl suggest a few models with both PROS & CONS of each particular models....will Intel i7 processor and Nvidia Geforece gtx series graphic card be afforded by that amount...my mind is set on the DELL XPS 15....


----------



## marvelousprashant (Oct 16, 2011)

shuvadeep said:


> i will be buying a LAPTOP soon enough....want some advice frm you ppl....budget is 50000-60000 Rs...medium-high scaled gaming,hD movie watching,Lots of Web browsing these will be my basic needs.....could you ppl suggest a few models with both PROS & CONS of each particular models....will Intel i7 processor and Nvidia Geforece gtx series graphic card be afforded by that amount...my mind is set on the DELL XPS 15....



You might find GTX series card in Asus or MSI. XPS15 is good overall. Other two options are 6165tx HP Notebook DV6-6165TX Laptop: Flipkart.com: Compare, Review HP Notebook

and Lenovo Y570 Lenovo Ideapad Y Series Y570 (59-305641) Laptop: Flipkart.com: Compare, Review Lenovo Notebook

Lenovo 570 AFAIK has a GT555M card which is better than GT540M and equivalent to 6770M in HP. Also HP has the best processor.


----------



## shuvadeep (Oct 16, 2011)

the ASUS g74SX is way too heavy priced....i mean 1 lakh for an Laptop....its having both of my Choices....Intel i7 processor and Nvidia GTX series graphic card...its really a Gaming Powerhouse....no doubt....but i wanted i7 and Gtx series within 60000 rupees....any other models available??anyone??


----------



## htr (Oct 21, 2011)

Hello everyone,
I'm planning to buy a laptop shortly. I was at loss over finding a good model. And when Toshiba launched its Satellite C Series C640-X4012 2nd Gen laptop, I thought I found it. But to my dismay, I discovered that it lacked two features.
1) It has no dedicated graphics card, so I supposedly cannot play demanding games on it. My question here is, will I be able to install a graphics card on it separately, which will enable me to play high end games seamlessly?
2) It has no HDMI port. I have a HD TV. Will I be able to play HD videos from the laptop on the TV by using just a VGA cable or anything else?

Flipkart.com has listed it over here. Looking at the specifications, the new C640-X4012 is splendid. The 2nd gen i5 processor for a little over 30k is great value for money. But for the above two problems, everything seems to be okay. Are there any solutions? Please help.


----------



## shuvadeep (Oct 21, 2011)

well i have two questions regarding Laptop configs...i am interested in buying a new laptop....my preferred model is HP  dv6-6121TX model(AMD Radeon HD 6770M (2 GB GDDR5 dedicated))....its costing around Rs 56000...but i have heard that HP has DV7 models also...but i find...DV7 and also ENVY models of HP not having powerful GPUS although the price is higher...is there any other specification upgraded in those latter models...will it be wise in purchasing this MOdel of DV^...i am not at all interested in DELL or ASUS cauz of thir too high  a price with less powerful config...my 2nd question is that....chck this LINK...(AMD Radeonâ„¢ HD 6900M Series Graphics i have googled but found no LAPtops in INDIA having such powerful GPUs....and as i knew GPUS cant be changed in LAptop unlike Desktop....and HP doesnt provide any facility to change config like DELL....then why AMD has such powerful GPU...cauz no LAPTOP have got such Config according to my knowledge...correct me if i am wrong...thanks in advance....


----------



## dashing.sujay (Oct 21, 2011)

htr said:


> Hello everyone,
> I'm planning to buy a laptop shortly. I was at loss over finding a good model. And when Toshiba launched its Satellite C Series C640-X4012 2nd Gen laptop, I thought I found it. But to my dismay, I discovered that it lacked two features.
> 1) It has no dedicated graphics card, so I supposedly cannot play demanding games on it. My question here is, will I be able to install a graphics card on it separately, which will enable me to play high end games seamlessly?
> 2) It has no HDMI port. I have a HD TV. Will I be able to play HD videos from the laptop on the TV by using just a VGA cable or anything else?
> ...




1) No you can't add a gfx card to a laptop, at least in India, the main reason being all the internal components are soldered.

2) I think you can play upto 720p vids through VGA cable, not sure about 1080p, i think NO.





shuvadeep said:


> well i have two questions regarding Laptop configs...i am interested in buying a new laptop....my preferred model is HP  dv6-6121TX model(AMD Radeon HD 6770M (2 GB GDDR5 dedicated))....its costing around Rs 56000...but i have heard that HP has DV7 models also...but i find...DV7 and also ENVY models of HP not having powerful GPUS although the price is higher...is there any other specification upgraded in those latter models...will it be wise in purchasing this MOdel of DV^...i am not at all interested in DELL or ASUS cauz of thir too high  a price with less powerful config...my 2nd question is that....chck this LINK...(AMD Radeonâ„¢ HD 6900M Series Graphics i have googled but found no LAPtops in INDIA having such powerful GPUs....and as i knew GPUS cant be changed in LAptop unlike Desktop....and HP doesnt provide any facility to change config like DELL....then why AMD has such powerful GPU...cauz no LAPTOP have got such Config according to my knowledge...correct me if i am wrong...thanks in advance....



You can go for DV6, its a beast, though get a cooler with mandatorily. Look out for newer 6165tx, it has backlit keyboard too. DV7 is 17" series, for Envy, i guess its not launched in india (correct me if i'm wrong). No laptop in India has 6900M class gfx. But, to correct your knowledge, alienware 17x/18x do have 6900M and even 6990M gfx too


----------



## htr (Oct 23, 2011)

Thank you very much for the heads up on the previous question. Another laptop that I have in mind is the Samsung RV NP-RV518-S01IN. Its specifications are listed here. It comes with an NVIDIA GeForce GT520 graphics processor with 1 GB of dedicated graphics memory. Many other laptops I've shorlisted come with Intel HD graphics.

My question is, which one is better for gaming and watching HD movies, the NVIDIA GeForce GT520 or the Intel HD graphics 3000? What's the difference in performance between the two GPU's? Online  reviews have confused me, so I need advice from geeks!
Thanks again!


----------



## s18000rpm (Oct 23, 2011)

I'm on a laptop hunt now 
I want to use it mainly for designing (pro-e, CATIA) and gaming when I have free time 
Budget is restricted to 45k.

Just saw an ad on paper-
HP DV6-6155tx @46k.
2nd i5 2430, 4 GB,750 GB HDD, 1 GB gfx card (have to see which model).
Comes with accidental same protection scheme.
And a free Nokia C2-02 

Is this laptop good?
I mean does it fry your laps like other HP's?

2.is there any full HD/1400x900 resolution laptop available in my budget?

I've a 2007 HP laptop with 8600gs, it failed after one year, gfx fried up.

And how much is the 6165tx? backlit Kb will be a welcome addition.

3. How good is the Asus k53 model?
Sx520d


4. Is it possible to get 6770 gfx card in my budget?


----------



## clmlbx (Oct 23, 2011)

Guys my friend is Looking for laptop under 30K max.. Pls suggest some models. whatever best he can get.. In this budget.. It is for general purpose only nothing special.. Will be buying on Monday.(tomorrow)


----------



## shuvadeep (Oct 23, 2011)

man...i am juss waiting for THE ENVy 17 3D...game on then...juss waiting when my Father will give me Rs 76000...and i will head to the THE COMPUTERS(our Pc store where i live)......ya i guess its launched...


----------



## vaibhav23 (Oct 23, 2011)

Want to know whether AMD fusion a8 or a6 notebooks are available in India


----------



## dashing.sujay (Oct 23, 2011)

htr said:


> Thank you very much for the heads up on the previous question. Another laptop that I have in mind is the Samsung RV NP-RV518-S01IN. Its specifications are listed here. It comes with an NVIDIA GeForce GT520 graphics processor with 1 GB of dedicated graphics memory. Many other laptops I've shorlisted come with Intel HD graphics.
> My question is, which one is better for gaming and watching HD movies, the NVIDIA GeForce GT520 or the Intel HD graphics 3000? What's the difference in performance between the two GPU's? Online  reviews have confused me, so I need advice from geeks!
> Thanks again!



GT520 is just a bit better than HD3000, but not worth the extra consumption of battery. Whats your budget and requirements?



s18000rpm said:


> I'm on a laptop hunt now
> I want to use it mainly for designing (pro-e, CATIA) and gaming when I have free time
> Budget is restricted to 45k.
> 
> ...



1) 6155tx has 6490 gfx which is not good for gaming or your purposes. There are better models available at much lesser price. And i don't think it will fry up at coz it has got a mediocre config.

2) FHD- NO, cant say about 1400*900 (why this)

3) Good-VFM

4) No




clmlbx said:


> Guys my friend is Looking for laptop under 30K max.. Pls suggest some models. whatever best he can get.. In this budget.. It is for general purpose only nothing special.. Will be buying on Monday.(tomorrow)


Hvae a look at-
Asus K Series K53SC-SX096D Laptop Without Accessories: Flipkart.com: Compare, Review Asus Notebook
There's one acer model too with pretty same config, but i dont remember the model.


----------



## htr (Oct 23, 2011)

I intend to use a laptop for browsing, playing videos and gaming. Although I'm not a profound gamer, I expect to play the latest games in decent resolution and graphics quality at the least. My budget is about 30k. Flipkart.com offers the Samsung RV NP-RV518-S01IN laptop for a little over 30k. It comes with NVIDIA GeForce GT520 graphic processor.
So, what advantage (or disadvantage) does a laptop have in gaming with a GT520 with 1 GB of dedicated memory, on a laptop with Intel HD 3000 with no dedicated VRAM at all?
The one with the GT520 is about Rs.3,000 more than the one with just the HD 3000. What makes the GT520 so expensive, then? Thanks in advance.


----------



## Top_Gun (Oct 29, 2011)

Hey everybody, I want to buy a new laptop, preferably within rs.40000. My dad will be paying, and he doesn't trust ASUS and LG, so could someone help me out by suggesting some models from HP/DELL/Acer/Lenovo/Toshiba/Sony/Samsung? I realise HP and Dell are probably a bit overpriced, but still, any suggestions will be helpful.


----------



## ayush3000 (Oct 30, 2011)

hey i was looking to buy a laptop within 90k. my main reqs are a graphics card over or equal to gt555m or ati 6770m, full hd screen and it shd b able to run engineering software like autodesk 3ds max or autocad. also since my parents are gonna buy the laptop i would prefer if it was not branded as a gaming laptop. 
the dell xps 17 suited.my needs, but i was wondering if there was a version of it without the 3d screen but rest specs as same. thanks


----------



## dashing.sujay (Oct 30, 2011)

htr said:


> I intend to use a laptop for browsing, playing videos and gaming. Although I'm not a profound gamer, I expect to play the latest games in decent resolution and graphics quality at the least. My budget is about 30k. Flipkart.com offers the Samsung RV NP-RV518-S01IN laptop for a little over 30k. It comes with NVIDIA GeForce GT520 graphic processor.
> So, what advantage (or disadvantage) does a laptop have in gaming with a GT520 with 1 GB of dedicated memory, on a laptop with Intel HD 3000 with no dedicated VRAM at all?
> The one with the GT520 is about Rs.3,000 more than the one with just the HD 3000. What makes the GT520 so expensive, then? Thanks in advance.



There's not much diff b/w GT520 and HD3000. Of course the former performs about 10% better, but not worthy keeping in mind the extra 3k spent, and lesser battery life.



Top_Gun said:


> Hey everybody, I want to buy a new laptop, preferably within rs.40000. My dad will be paying, and he doesn't trust ASUS and LG, so could someone help me out by suggesting some models from HP/DELL/Acer/Lenovo/Toshiba/Sony/Samsung? I realise HP and Dell are probably a bit overpriced, but still, any suggestions will be helpful.



The Dell Online Store: Build Your System



ayush3000 said:


> hey i was looking to buy a laptop within 90k. my main reqs are a graphics card over or equal to gt555m or ati 6770m, full hd screen and it shd b able to run engineering software like autodesk 3ds max or autocad. also since my parents are gonna buy the laptop i would prefer if it was not branded as a gaming laptop.
> the dell xps 17 suited.my needs, but i was wondering if there was a version of it without the 3d screen but rest specs as same. thanks



This-

Buy MSI Gaming Laptop GT683 (Intel i7) at Best Price in India - Also find Specifications, Photos, Features & Reviews

You will get this in 82k after applying the coupon. (only 2 days remaining for coupon)


----------



## arsenalfan001 (Oct 30, 2011)

have you noticed something on the MSI laptop link? Have a look at what all are given as free. Check the attached screenshot


----------



## dashing.sujay (Oct 30, 2011)

^^LOL


----------



## arsenalfan001 (Oct 31, 2011)

@sujay, which laptop?


----------



## Ishu Gupta (Oct 31, 2011)

arsenalfan001 said:


> @sujay, which laptop?


Sony Viao


----------



## dashing.sujay (Oct 31, 2011)

Ishu Gupta said:


> Sony Viao



Sony *Vaio*  

@Arsenalfan- Its *www.sony.co.in/product/vpccb35fn.  May be I will get it tom or day after max.


----------



## Ishu Gupta (Oct 31, 2011)

dashing.sujay said:


> Sony *Vaio*



That's because of someone confusing me in another thread.


----------



## dashing.sujay (Oct 31, 2011)

^^Nevermind


----------



## arsenalfan001 (Nov 1, 2011)

Good choice. Congrats. 
Color? Orange ?


----------



## dashing.sujay (Nov 1, 2011)

^^ Orange??  Black *true male*!  Thanks

Update- Shipment Details  (can't wait)



Spoiler



Orange and the other color were too vibrant, black looked fantastic!


----------



## arsenalfan001 (Nov 1, 2011)

Tomorrow I guess, party time


----------



## dashing.sujay (Nov 1, 2011)

I hope so


----------



## red dragon (Nov 2, 2011)

^^Congrats sujoy!!Do buy the extended warranty for 2.5k only.Sony will increase it any day.


----------



## dashing.sujay (Nov 2, 2011)

Thnx man  But till now its not in my hand!  Waiting for the courier guy to come..  And yeah how can I forget to take that 
BTW its *Sujay*, not _sujoy_


----------



## red dragon (Nov 2, 2011)

Sorry,I am Bengali and we love to use Os instead of As.


----------



## dashing.sujay (Nov 2, 2011)

hehe Nvm 



arsenalfan001 said:


> Tomorrow I guess, party time



I'm not getting it today. Those morons at aramex said I'll get it tom, though my shippment reached here yest only. Stupid ppl state it as "Overnight shippment" and deliver it in 8 days


----------



## GhorMaanas (Nov 2, 2011)

congrats sujay for the lappie !

as for aramex, its one of the most stupid courier companies.....


----------



## dashing.sujay (Nov 2, 2011)

Thnx man, and yeah they suck completely 

BTW I'm still waiting for your "thread"


----------



## GhorMaanas (Nov 2, 2011)

even am waiting, to 'create' one 

wait some more......you'll get to see a 'triplet' of threads


----------



## dashing.sujay (Nov 2, 2011)

lol Bring it oN


----------



## GhorMaanas (Nov 2, 2011)

bas, "thoda intezaar ka, maza leejiye"  

in the meantime, grace us all with the first-look and impressions of your coveted possession


----------



## dashing.sujay (Nov 2, 2011)

Fine  Its still not my _possession_. 
*www.thinkdigit.com/forum/bazaar/140347-courier-service-feedback-4.html#post1519490


----------



## arsenalfan001 (Nov 3, 2011)

any update Sujay?


----------



## dashing.sujay (Nov 3, 2011)

arsenalfan001 said:


> any update Sujay?



*www.thinkdigit.com/forum/bazaar/140347-courier-service-feedback-4.html#post1519490 

Got it!


----------



## rider (Nov 3, 2011)

How is Asus K Series K53SV-SX520D Laptop??


----------



## dashing.sujay (Nov 4, 2011)

rider said:


> How is Asus K Series K53SV-SX520D Laptop??


----------



## rider (Nov 5, 2011)

What should be the best price for hp dv6-6165tx in New Delhi ??


----------



## shailesh (Nov 7, 2011)

Hi, 
I need to buy a gaming laptop aroud 40k.
I have HP DV4 3016tc in mind.
Can you suggest any other gaming model? I have no specific requirement of screen size, i3/i5 processor will work.

Thanks
Shailesh


----------



## vamsiguduru (Nov 15, 2011)

hai , i need to auy a gaming laptop

budget 50-55k

screen size   13"-15.6''

country  india,andhra pradesh ,vijayawada

brand -any

tasks -gaming ,multimedia

portability is nt an issue

games - bf3,mw3 all types of games

battery 6cell or more

no ,i want to see it , i would buy with out seeing after confidential info

os w7

 additional features i want seriously - backlit keys ,2 usb-3.0 , hdd-7200 rpm , hdmi, blu-ray reader 
optional-full hd

hai , i need to auy a gaming laptop

budget 50-55k

screen size   13"-15.6''

country  india,andhra pradesh ,vijayawada

brand -any

tasks -gaming ,multimedia

portability is nt an issue

games - bf3,mw3 all types of games

battery 6cell or more

no ,i want to see it , i would buy with out seeing after confidential info

os w7

 additional features i want seriously - backlit keys ,2 usb-3.0 , hdd-7200 rpm , hdmi, blu-ray reader 
optional-full hd


----------



## sarthak (Nov 16, 2011)

@shailesh 
The HP dv4 3016tx is a good choice for gaming but I think its discontinued ( couldn't find it on HP's website and its out of stock on flipkart ). 

@vamsiguduru
Customise XPS 15 for backlit keys, blu-ray and Nvidia GT540M 2GB. It would be around 55-60k but you won't get FHD screen. XPS has 7200 RPM hdd only.


----------



## vamsiguduru (Nov 16, 2011)

sarthak said:


> @vamsiguduru
> Customise XPS 15 for backlit keys, blu-ray and Nvidia GT540M 2GB. It would be around 55-60k but you won't get FHD screen. XPS has 7200 RPM hdd only.



i hav checkd it . .its taking it to 60k+. , i can go far most 55k . .is there any other than dell ?


----------



## sarthak (Nov 16, 2011)

vamsiguduru said:


> i hav checkd it . .its taking it to 60k+. , i can go far most 55k . .is there any other than dell ?



Take i5 2430M, Win 7 Home Premium, 4 GB RAM, 500 GB HDD, 1366x768 display, blu-ray reader, 2GB Nvidia GT 540M, 6 cell battery, backlit KB. It will be around 57k. I don't know any other brand which gives good graphics, backlit KB and blu ray at that price. Check out local shops. You might find something good there.


----------



## dashing.sujay (Nov 16, 2011)

vamsiguduru said:


> i hav checkd it . .its taking it to 60k+. , i can go far most 55k . .is there any other than dell ?



Check my signature, it may suffice your needs.


----------



## vamsiguduru (Nov 16, 2011)

sarthak said:


> Take i5 2430M, Win 7 Home Premium, 4 GB RAM, 500 GB HDD, 1366x768 display, blu-ray reader, 2GB Nvidia GT 540M, 6 cell battery, backlit KB. It will be around 57k. I don't know any other brand which gives good graphics, backlit KB and blu ray at that price. Check out local shops. You might find something good there.



yeah. .here dell is giving 540m . . .bt hp is offring 6770m which is far more better @54k . .bt it lack bak lit nd 7200rpm hdd


----------



## sarthak (Nov 16, 2011)

vamsiguduru said:


> yeah. .here dell is giving 540m . . .bt hp is offring 6770m which is far more better @54k . .bt it lack bak lit nd 7200rpm hdd



dv6 is the best in that price range  but you won't get backlit KB, blu ray reader and 7200 RPM hdd. If you can drop those, definitely get it. Also check out the HP dv6 thread.


----------



## nav18 (Nov 17, 2011)

I want to buy this laptop

*Asus K Series K53SC-SX106D Laptop* (Brown Aluminium)
Asus K Series K53SC-SX106D Laptop: Flipkart.com: Compare, Review Asus Notebook

But the problem is,it is out of stock in flipkart and can't find anywhere else so can you tell me where to buy this.

I am from Bikaner(Rajasthan),so you can also mention local store near my location.

And also give me your thoughts about this laptop.


----------



## vamsiguduru (Nov 17, 2011)

sarthak said:


> dv6 is the best in that price range  but you won't get backlit KB, blu ray reader and 7200 RPM hdd. If you can drop those, definitely get it. Also check out the HP dv6 thread.



yeah dude . .atleast i need blu ray drive here . .is there any other brand like msi , asus , acer helping my criteria!


----------



## sarthak (Nov 17, 2011)

vamsiguduru said:


> yeah dude . .atleast i need blu ray drive here . .is there any other brand like msi , asus , acer helping my criteria!



At 55k you get blu-ray with dell only......other brands give blu-ray reader above 65k.


----------



## vamsiguduru (Nov 17, 2011)

sarthak said:


> At 55k you get blu-ray with dell only......other brands give blu-ray reader above 65k.



so what shud be sacrificd den. A bluray,baklit kb(dell) or better grafik card (hp) . . Its a pity there is no single balanced laptop wid all


----------



## sarthak (Nov 18, 2011)

vamsiguduru said:


> so what shud be sacrificd den. A bluray,baklit kb(dell) or better grafik card (hp) . . Its a pity there is no single balanced laptop wid all



We only have hollywood movies and music in bluray right now.......and those movies will look as good as bluray on a huge screen only. So if you are a movie buff and have a huge HDTV or if you need a bluray reader for your work get Dell otherwise go for HP.


----------



## nims11 (Nov 19, 2011)

my friend needs a laptop for gaming and his budget is 50K. he is reluctant to buy ASUS due to lack of service in his place. any suggestions?


----------



## vamsiguduru (Nov 19, 2011)

dashing.sujay said:


> ^^If only Asus, then no other than Asus K Series K53SV-SX521D Laptop: Flipkart.com: Compare, Review Asus Notebook .
> 
> But read the first comment.



@sujay . . How is ur sony vaio gaming performance ? Does it can play bf3 or mw3 smoothly? . .i am bit cnfused wid ur gpu. .is dat ok for beter gaming? Or shud i cnsidr msi ge620 or hp dv6 6165 wid btr gpu in mater of specs?


----------



## Jripper (Nov 19, 2011)

@Sujay. Dude he said his friend is reluctant to buy asus. He said there isn't any service for asus at his place so he doesn't wanna buy that.


----------



## dashing.sujay (Nov 19, 2011)

nims11 said:


> my friend needs a laptop for gaming and his budget is 50K. he is reluctant to buy ASUS due to lack of service in his place. any suggestions?



Try my lappi 



vamsiguduru said:


> @sujay . . How is ur sony vaio gaming performance ? Does it can play bf3 or mw3 smoothly? . .i am bit cnfused wid ur gpu. .is dat ok for beter gaming? Or shud i cnsidr msi ge620 or hp dv6 6165 wid btr gpu in mater of specs?




Firstly, I have just tried MW1 and GTA:SA, and completely satisfied with performance at max settings. Never came across BF series, and even don't
have MW3. Moreover, i am using mobile net, so not possible to download such hefty games. I really miss my 2mbps connection  Also, 6165 is way better specs wise than my lappi, so not fair comparison. Plus, the msi ge620 you mentioned is better than my lappi in just processing performance, in gfx, just marginally, say 5-10%. I wanted a "complete package", not just a powerhouse, so went for Vaio.



Jripper said:


> @Sujay. Dude he said his friend is reluctant to buy asus. He said there isn't any service for asus at his place so he doesn't wanna buy that.



Sorry, got confused with meaning of "reluctant"  My _angreji_


----------



## nims11 (Nov 21, 2011)

dashing.sujay said:


> Try my lappi



how is this one
Lenovo IdeaPad Z Series Z570 (59-315953) Laptop: Flipkart.com: Compare, Review Lenovo Notebook


----------



## dashing.sujay (Nov 21, 2011)

^^This lappi has 520M which is hardly better than my 6630, say 5% to be max. And that 2GB won't be too fruitful for you, as the graphics is not fast enough to utilize it.

+Far better procy
+Low cost (2k appx)

-No FHD
-No USB 3.0
-5400HDD  (IDK whats the point of giving a good config without a fast HDD)
-No backlit obviously

If you seriously want the lappi just for gaming, look out for Y570, which comes with i5/GT555M @ 52-53k, it'll rock for you. I had saw that when I had not bought my lappi. With i7, its @ 56.


----------



## rider (Nov 23, 2011)

What is the current price of hp dv6-6165tx in Nehru Place ?


----------



## gopi_vbboy (Nov 23, 2011)

Hi Guys,

I have a acer 5738.Some keyboard keys are not working properly.One key got broken.Is it safe to give it to acer service center for service or can i replace the keyboard matrix myself by purchasing it.I am worried about battery and data when giving to them.


----------



## knightrider7590 (Nov 25, 2011)

I want a laptop for gaming with overall good performance. I finalised the HP dv6 6121tx and the Asus K53sv. Which one should I buy? I am really confused. Is the dv6 worth the price difference, because its a little out of my budget. Also I dont need windows 7....feel free to suggest any other laptop in this range...

Asus K Series K53SV-SX521D Laptop Brown Aluminium: Flipkart.com: Compare, Review Asus Notebook

HP Pavilion DV6 Series DV6-6121TX Laptop: Flipkart.com: Compare, Review HP Notebook


----------



## sarthak (Nov 25, 2011)

Asus has more RAM and better processor but no USB 3 ports. HP has better GPU so it will be better for gaming. But if thats not your primary concern go with asus.


----------



## anoopjb (Nov 25, 2011)

hey guys does hp dv6 6155tx have usb3.0.. 
HP DV6 6155tx |Flipkart
It is stated so in flipkart, and in hp website.
but lately HP edited their website and changed it to 4x usb2.0. And the one i brought doesn't seems to have usb3..
WTF... usb3 was one of my major criteria..
can anyone confirm if this machine hav usb3???
is there any software to find that...??


----------



## tchenkual (Nov 26, 2011)

I am having Wipro laptop using sis mirage3 graphic, Is there any chance or possibilities to upgrade the graphic card?


----------



## dashing.sujay (Nov 26, 2011)

tchenkual said:


> I am having Wipro laptop using sis mirage3 graphic, Is there any chance or possibilities to upgrade the graphic card?



No. . .


----------



## arsenalfan001 (Nov 30, 2011)

dashing.sujay said:


> ^^This lappi has 520M which is hardly better than my 6630, say 5% to be max. And that 2GB won't be too fruitful for you, as the graphics is not fast enough to utilize it.
> 
> +Far better procy
> +Low cost (2k appx)
> ...



520M is lil better Intel HD 3000.
6630M <= GT 540.
I think you wanted to say GT 540.


----------



## dashing.sujay (Nov 30, 2011)

arsenalfan001 said:


> 520M is lil better Intel HD 3000.
> 6630M <= GT 540.
> I think you wanted to say GT 540.



Yes


----------



## drsubhadip (Dec 3, 2011)

Dear Friends,

 i want to buy a laptop,

budget  around 70k

Screen size 14 inches or below

DVD Rw is must, blue ray is welcome

will work mainly for office and trading purpose, so long battery life is a welcome.

Ram 4 gb or more
HDD 500 gb @7200 or more space

wifi , bluetooth is must,

please suggest.


----------



## dashing.sujay (Dec 3, 2011)

drsubhadip said:


> Dear Friends,
> 
> i want to buy a laptop,
> 
> ...



It has all the things you mentioned except 7200HDD, but trust me, you won't feel the difference in day-to-day's work.
VPCSB36FN : S Series : VAIO™ Laptop & Computer : Sony India

VPCSB37GG : S Series : VAIO™ Laptop & Computer : Sony India ("bit" better procy + 250GB HDD), but not worth the extra bucks.

You can also go for Macbook pro 13, but again low config for a higher price.


----------



## arsenalfan001 (Dec 3, 2011)

Option 1: HP Probook - 13.3 Inch
Option 2: HP Probook - 14 inch
Option 3: Dell Vostro - 14 inch


----------



## drsubhadip (Dec 3, 2011)

drsubhadip said:


> Dear Friends,
> 
> i want to buy a laptop,
> 
> ...





dashing.sujay said:


> It has all the things you mentioned except 7200HDD, but trust me, you won't feel the difference in day-to-day's work.
> VPCSB36FN : S Series : VAIO™ Laptop & Computer : Sony India
> 
> VPCSB37GG : S Series : VAIO™ Laptop & Computer : Sony India ("bit" better procy + 250GB HDD), but not worth the extra bucks.
> ...





arsenalfan001 said:


> Option 1: HP Probook - 13.3 Inch
> Option 2: HP Probook - 14 inch
> Option 3: Dell Vostro - 14 inch



thank you both of you..

after getting all the information by you,
now i am thinking of 
1. mac book pro 13 inches
2 sony vaio as suggested
3. Dell XPS 14 z
4. HP pro book 14 inches

what do you suggest?


----------



## dashing.sujay (Dec 3, 2011)

^^Dell XPS 14z, best part its giving you *3yrs Complete Cover*, which itself costs 11k.

PS- When macbook & vaio are in league, no HP


----------



## drsubhadip (Dec 3, 2011)

drsubhadip said:


> thank you both of you..
> 
> after getting all the information by you,
> now i am thinking of
> ...





dashing.sujay said:


> ^^Dell XPS 14z, best part its giving you *3yrs Complete Cover*, which itself costs 11k.
> 
> PS- When macbook & vaio are in league, no HP




please suggest as i want to buy it within 1 week


----------



## dashing.sujay (Dec 3, 2011)

Didn't I suggested XPS 14z ?


----------



## drsubhadip (Dec 3, 2011)

dashing.sujay said:


> ^^Dell XPS 14z, best part its giving you *3yrs Complete Cover*, which itself costs 11k.
> 
> PS- When macbook & vaio are in league, no HP





drsubhadip said:


> please suggest as i want to buy it within 1 week





dashing.sujay said:


> Didn't I suggested XPS 14z ?



Thank you.

now i am in dilema 

between 2 
1. Mac book pro 13
2.DELL XPS 14z


any suggestion...

or any one please guide with pros and cons of the two..


----------



## dashing.sujay (Dec 3, 2011)

Firstly pls stop quoting unnecessary posts. It justs creates a mess which wasn't supposed to be there.

Now how XPS 14z is better than macbook pro 13-

1) 2430M > 2415M (plus procy is downclocked under heavy use in mac)
2) 7200 HDD > 5400 HDD
3) Bluetooth 3.0 > 2.1
4) USB 3.0 > USB 2.0
5) 520M > 320M (Lot better gfx)
6) Bigger screen
7) 1366*768 > 1280*800 (Bigger native resolution)
8) *3 Yrs Complete Cover* (this needs no introduction and the *USP* of XPS 14z here)

Now some pros of Mac-

1) *Brand* (yeah)
2) Killer looks
3) Perfect craftmanship (exemplary built)
4) Better battery life

Now the decision is yours.


----------



## drsubhadip (Dec 3, 2011)

dashing.sujay said:


> Firstly pls stop quoting unnecessary posts. It justs creates a mess which wasn't supposed to be there.
> 
> Now how XPS 14z is better than macbook pro 13-
> 
> ...



thank you,

first of all i have cleared the quotes in my earlier post,

how much battery condition in xps 14z?

thank you very much


----------



## dashing.sujay (Dec 3, 2011)

More or less same, but Mac's underpowering thing will count more minutes I guess. Though keep it in mind, it gives a LOT less backup when running windows Vs Mac.


----------



## drsubhadip (Dec 3, 2011)

dashing.sujay said:


> More or less same, but Mac's underpowering thing will count more minutes I guess. Though keep it in mind, it gives a LOT less backup when running windows Vs Mac.



thank you


----------



## arsenalfan001 (Dec 3, 2011)

dashing.sujay said:


> PS- When macbook & vaio are in league, no HP



IMHO, Probooks are good enough as business class laptops.
Office purpose and no gaming = look no further than Vostros and Probook/Elitebook series.

for eg, XPS 14z has a GT 520, worthless and will drain the battery faster.
I would suggest to check the Vostros or the Probooks.


----------



## drsubhadip (Dec 3, 2011)

arsenalfan001 said:


> IMHO, Probooks are good enough as business class laptops.
> Office purpose and no gaming = look no further than Vostros and Probook/Elitebook series.
> 
> for eg, XPS 14z has a GT 520, worthless and will drain the battery faster.
> I would suggest to check the Vostros or the Probooks.



please suggest me some particular model..


----------



## dashing.sujay (Dec 3, 2011)

arsenalfan001 said:


> IMHO, Probooks are good enough as business class laptops.
> Office purpose and no gaming = look no further than Vostros and Probook/Elitebook series.
> 
> for eg, XPS 14z has a GT 520, worthless and will drain the battery faster.
> I would suggest to check the Vostros or the Probooks.



I don't have experience of probooks, but I seriously think whats there in Vostro to love/like. One of my friend has that, and I find it very dull. Weight is also not that light.


----------



## nims11 (Dec 4, 2011)

dashing.sujay said:


> I don't have experience of probooks, but I seriously think *whats there in Vostro to love/like*. One of my friend has that, and I find it very dull. Weight is also not that light.



I doubt the quality of Vostro series. couple of my friends have it. It is overpriced in addition to being highly incompatible with Linux.


----------



## Fayad (Dec 6, 2011)

Hi all, 

can you tell me whether  Asus K Series K53SC-SX096D has got usb3 port? i couldnt find that in their site..

need your help in finalising a laptop, 
Asus K Series K53SC-SX096D vs Asus X Series X53SC-SX187D vs Sony VAIO E Series VPCEH25EN: Compare Computers: Flipkart.com 

am looking for a laptop around 30k, would prefer usb3 and hdmi ports, and a quite good graphics processor. i dont know how the NVIDIA GeForce GT 520M would perform.

please comment.


----------



## dashing.sujay (Dec 6, 2011)

nims11 said:


> I doubt the quality of Vostro series. couple of my friends have it. It is overpriced in addition to *being highly incompatible with Linux*.



Can you explain how?



Fayad said:


> Hi all,
> 
> can you tell me whether  Asus K Series K53SC-SX096D has got usb3 port? i couldnt find that in their site..
> 
> ...



In the comparison, its saying it has usb 3.0. But your budget is very tight for your requirements. If you can increase it, you can get good options.


----------



## Fayad (Dec 7, 2011)

dashing.sujay said:


> In the comparison, its saying it has usb 3.0. But your budget is very tight for your requirements. If you can increase it, you can get good options.


its not mentioned as usb3.0, even in asus site its not mentioned, so i doubt if it has usb3.0,
checked these links

Asus K Series K53SC-SX096D vs Sony VAIO E Series VPCEH25EN: Compare Computers: Flipkart.com
ASUSTeK Computer Inc. - Notebooks- ASUS K53SC
Buy Asus K53SC-SX096D Notebook (Brown Aluminum) at Best Price in India - Also find Specifications, Photos, Features & Reviews

budget is only 30k now. so i 've to get one with maximum bang for the buck.

also i would like to hear from any asus owners here


----------



## nims11 (Dec 7, 2011)

dashing.sujay said:


> Can you explain how?



i tried my hands on vostro 1450 or something like that.
1. none of the ubuntu versions except 10.04 and 11.10 ran perfectly. Mint<11 didn't work. Ubuntu 10.04 booted fine just 75% of time ?). none of the Fedora have worked perfectly (even after installation, the system is very unstable)(haven't tried fedora 16). I even spent my time installing Arch in it and it failed too.

2. except for Mint 12 and ubuntu 11.10, all the other distros had the problem with sound driver, wifi driver and some had gfx driver problem. while the sound driver problem was solved easily with a kernel upgrade, solving the wifi problem was quite tedious (for people not comfy with the CLI). Installing proprietary drivers either failed or crashed the Linux installation.

And i tried all of the above with 2 different vostros. Don't know if it is valid for all the vostros, but the frustrating experience i have faced makes me believe that.


----------



## dashing.sujay (Dec 7, 2011)

^Well, i'm not an expert in linux, but what can be the reason behind all this? Some crappy bios implementation by dell?


----------



## Cilus (Dec 7, 2011)

If gaming is the main concern then look for *HP Pavilion DV6 Series Dv4 - 3016tx* @ 42K. It has 
Core i5 2410M
4GB 1333 MHz DDR3
500 GB 5400 RPM SATA HDD
ATI HD 6750M 1GB GDDR5 (even more powerful than GT 555M, has better memory bandwidth due to GDDR5 memory)
14" Display with 1366X768 resolution
Altec Lancing Speakers
1000 Mbps Lan
Wi-fi 802.11 b/g/n
1 USB 2.0 and 2 USB 3.0 port
2.22 Kg

This laptop is lighter compared to the others with equivalent config. Also the graphics card is the strongest among laptops within the same budget; mainly GT 540M with DDR3 memory. It also offers USB 3.0 port.


----------



## dashing.sujay (Dec 7, 2011)

Cilus said:


> If gaming is the main concern then look for *HP Pavilion DV6 Series Dv4 - 3016tx* @ 42K. It has
> Core i5 2410M
> 4GB 1333 MHz DDR3
> 500 GB 5400 RPM SATA HDD
> ...



Budget of OP is strict 30k and this one for 42k ! 
Also, one feeling I always had for this lappi. Is it fair enough to punch so much of raw gfx power in 14 inch lappi? And that too in a "HP" which has got some bad cooling? I really doubt this piece will be durable. Recently one of my friends HP lappi mobo blew off without gaming. 



Fayad said:


> its not mentioned as usb3.0, even in asus site its not mentioned, so i doubt if it has usb3.0,
> checked these links
> 
> Asus K Series K53SC-SX096D vs Sony VAIO E Series VPCEH25EN: Compare Computers: Flipkart.com
> ...



Though flipkart says that one of the model has USB 3.0, Asus says nothing about USB.
Well if you really want bang for buck, get this one, you won't regret.
Asus X Series X53TA-SX096D Laptop: Flipkart.com: Compare, Review Asus Notebook

Its Llano based lappi, procy wise not better than SB, but yeah, enough for you. Also much better graphics than that crappy 520M. A total VFM.


----------



## Cilus (Dec 7, 2011)

All the K53SC seris laptops do have 1 USB 3.0 port. Check here:
ASUSTeK Computer Inc. - Notebooks- ASUS K53SC


----------



## gokul.doomknight (Dec 8, 2011)

i'm planning to buy a laptop for budget of 60k (extendable, not too rigid)
i basically need it for working on solidworks and catia etc along with entertainment and gaming..i'm a student working on a project.
can anyone recommend a good laptop, with the best features..and i need an i7 for sure.
also, (sorry to sound like a noob) i would like to know if it is possible to add high end  graphics cards to laptops, and if so, is it possible on laptops such as lenovo Z570 59-315953..i would like to add something like quadro 2000 or 3000M or geforce 555M or 560 M or better (please suggest within 20k).

this is the link of the Z570 to which i would like to add this on.
Lenovo - Laptop computers - IdeaPad - Z Series - India(IN)


----------



## Cilus (Dec 8, 2011)

gokul.doomknight said:


> i'm planning to buy a laptop for budget of 60k (extendable, not too rigid)
> i basically need it for working on solidworks and catia etc along with entertainment and gaming..i'm a student working on a project.
> can anyone recommend a good laptop, with the best features..and i need an i7 for sure.
> also, (sorry to sound like a noob) i would like to know if it is possible to add high end  graphics cards to laptops, and if so, is it possible on laptops such as lenovo Z570 59-315953..i would like to add something like quadro 2000 or 3000M or geforce 555M or 560 M or better (please suggest within 20k).
> ...



Here is the suggestions:
*1. HP Pavilion DV6 Series DV6-6121TX @ 56K*
*Specs:*
Intel Core i7 2630QM (2 GHz, 6 MB L3)
Intel HM65 Chipset
4GB 1333 MHz DDR3 (upgradable upto 16 GB)
640GB 5400 RPM SATA HDD
AMD HD 6770M 2GB GDDR5 Gaphics card
15.6" HD BrightView Display with 1366X768 resolution
1000 Mbps Lan, BT 3.0, Wifi 802.11 b/g/n
2 USB 3.0 and 2 USB 2.0 ports
Windows 7 Home Premium 64 Bit
0.3 Mpx Web cam

HP Pavilion DV6 Series DV6-6121TX Laptop: Flipkart.com: Compare, Review HP Notebook

*2. Asus K Series K53SV-SX562D @ 48.8K* 
*Specs:*
Intel Core i7 2670QM
Intel H65M
8 GB DDR3 1333 MHz Ram
750 GB 5400 rpm HDD
15.6" HD Glare Display with 1366X768 resolution
GT 540M 2GB DDR3 Graphics card
1000 Mbps Lan, 802.11 b/g./n, BT 3.0
1 USB 3.0, 2 USB 2.0
o.3 Mpx Web cam
No OS

Asus K Series K53SV-SX562D Laptop: Flipkart.com: Compare, Review Asus Notebook

Among these two models by pick is the HP one due to the far higher Graphics processor. HD 6770M is far more powerful than GT 540M and also comes with GDDR5 memory, way faster than the slower DDR3 memory of GT 540M. It also comes with Windows 7 64 bit OS preloaded.


----------



## MegaMind (Dec 8, 2011)

Guys i have a doubt,

My Cousin won a Samsung NetBook NP-N100-MA05IN in "Spelling bee" competition.
It has MeeGo OS, which she finds diff. to use. So i thought of installing windows XP in it.

My question is, since this netbook doesn't have an optical drive will win XP recognize USB devices to install the drivers?

And can someone help me to find the drivers?


----------



## muh (Dec 12, 2011)

*Toshiba-C640-X4010*

H all,
         I would like to have your valuable inputs for the Toshiba C640 series of Laptops 14 inch display  :The following are the specs in brief. 	

Processor: Intel® Core™ i5-2430M Processor
2.4 GHz with Turbo Boost technology up to 3.0 GHz (3MB Cache)
Graphics :	Mobile Intel® HM65 Express Chipset
Intel® HD Graphics 

The following laptop is available for a price of 33k (including taxes,a really tempting offer for an i5). Would like to have your opinion on this

Thanks
rohit


----------



## Fayad (Dec 12, 2011)

dashing.sujay said:


> Though flipkart says that one of the model has USB 3.0, Asus says nothing about USB.
> Well if you really want bang for buck, get this one, you won't regret.
> Asus X Series X53TA-SX096D Laptop: Flipkart.com: Compare, Review Asus Notebook
> 
> Its Llano based lappi, procy wise not better than SB, but yeah, enough for you. Also much better graphics than that crappy 520M. A total VFM.


thanks for the suggestions..it has usb3, checked the link cilus gave..


Cilus said:


> All the K53SC seris laptops do have 1 USB 3.0 port. Check here:
> ASUSTeK Computer Inc. - Notebooks- ASUS K53SC


thanks  so this checked most of the boxes, but no idea about the performance of the gfx card..is it any good to buy this laptop or go for the same spec laptop without the graphics card and save the money? i dont plan to play games, but like to watch hd videos connecting it to tv via hdmi etc..


muh said:


> H all,
> I would like to have your valuable inputs for the Toshiba C640 series of Laptops 14 inch display  :The following are the specs in brief.
> 
> Processor: Intel® Core™ i5-2430M Processor
> ...


its available for 30k in flipkart, i felt the built quality isnt great, but not a big problem, no hdmi and usb3 in this. this one was avaible for 28-29k 1 month back. seems like prices have increased..


----------



## Cilus (Dec 15, 2011)

Muh, I don't know you know the fact or not; the build quality of the Thoshiba Laptops have been deteriorated very much. They had taken  thousands of laptops back from Asian market due to faulty design causing high heating issues. Even recent reviews are complaining about the build quality.

My pick is Asus K Series X53SC-SX224D @ 34.6K. It has the same Core i5 processor but also armed with 1GB GT 520M Gfx card and USB 3.0 port. The build quality is also very impressive as the whole body is built of Brushed Aluminum, resulting very efficient thermal design. It also comes with 640GB HDD which is very good considering the current HDD price.


----------



## Mak91 (Dec 19, 2011)

1) What is your budget? Below 50k INR

2) What size notebook would you prefer? 
a. Netbook; 10” screen or less
b. Ultraportable; 11" - 12” screen
c. Thin and Light; 13" - 14" screen
d. Mainstream; 15" - 16" screen <----
e. Desktop Replacement; 17"+ screen

3) Which country will you buying this notebook? Also state that if Amazon.com or Newgg.com ships to your country (Only if you know this info).

*India*

4) Are there any brands that you prefer or any you really don't like?
a. Like: *any*
b. Dislike: Dell


5) What are the primary tasks will you be performing with this notebook?
Designing in Autocad, Revit, Statpro..abit of Maya...a litl games...movies

6) Will you be taking the notebook with you to different places, leaving it on your desk or both? *both*

7) Will you be playing games on your notebook? If so, please state which games or types of games? *CS -P ) NFS, Skyrim...etc etc*

8) How many hours of battery life do you need? *2-3 would be nice*

9) Would you prefer to see the notebooks you're considering before purchasing it or buying a notebook on-line without seeing it is OK? *Would prefer to see*

10) What OS do you prefer? Windows (XP or Vista or Windows 7), Mac OS, Linux, etc. *Win 7*

Screen Specifics

11) What screen resolution(s) would you prefer? *1080p would be nice *

Please help, I dont have much time. Was thinking about Hp-dv6 models..need advice!


----------



## sumansherlock (Dec 19, 2011)

Mak91 said:


> 1) What is your budget? Below 50k INR
> 
> 2) What size notebook would you prefer?
> a. Netbook; 10” screen or less
> ...




go for this "sony vaio cb vpccb35fn" eye closed....it has all the feature that you need...especially 1080p screen...6630m is enough for the games that you have mentioned....and also take a look at dell xps 15 but it will overshoot your budget...otherwise you can go for hp dv6 6121tx considering gaming only...

VPCCB35FN : C Series : VAIO™ Laptop & Computer : Sony India


----------



## chintan786 (Dec 20, 2011)

Hi  All,

I have dell Inspiron Laptop. Today it's Battery icon is showing this message:
' consider replacing your battery"

it is 2 and half year old laptop and till today It is running on its original battery.

I checked on internet and they are showing it is WIn 7 Bug.

I don't have dell support, coz after 1 year i never bother abt it.

Thanks & Regards,


----------



## fz8975 (Dec 20, 2011)

chintan786 said:


> Hi  All,
> 
> I have dell Inspiron Laptop. Today it's Battery icon is showing this message:
> ' consider replacing your battery"
> ...



use hwinfo to check percentage of battery wear...


----------



## Mak91 (Dec 20, 2011)

sumansherlock said:


> go for this "sony vaio cb vpccb35fn" eye closed....it has all the feature that you need...especially 1080p screen...6630m is enough for the games that you have mentioned....and also take a look at dell xps 15 but it will overshoot your budget...otherwise you can go for hp dv6 6121tx considering gaming only...
> 
> VPCCB35FN : C Series : VAIO™ Laptop & Computer : Sony India




The vaio is good but its almost 55k...so ios the hp!  Can you suggest anything within 50k...? How is the asus K53SV-SX392D-SX267D? Or the hp dv-6 6155TX? I'm not getting a USB 3.0 in the hp though. Any other model will also be appreciated except dell


----------



## Mak91 (Dec 20, 2011)

sumansherlock said:


> go for this "sony vaio cb vpccb35fn" eye closed....it has all the feature that you need...especially 1080p screen...6630m is enough for the games that you have mentioned....and also take a look at dell xps 15 but it will overshoot your budget...otherwise you can go for hp dv6 6121tx considering gaming only...
> 
> VPCCB35FN : C Series : VAIO™ Laptop & Computer : Sony India




Thanks but the two models are beyond budget  What do you think about HP dv6 6155TX or asus K53SV-SX267D? Need a USB 3.0 port too...so any other models will also be appreciated. Also, I read some reviews about the asus in flipkart, those really letting me down there...


----------



## dashing.sujay (Dec 20, 2011)

Mak91 said:


> 1) What is your budget? Below 50k INR
> 
> 2) What size notebook would you prefer?
> d. Mainstream; 15" - 16" screen <----
> ...



CB35 seconded! I own that. Check link in my sig for its review.



chintan786 said:


> Hi  All,
> 
> I have dell Inspiron Laptop. Today it's Battery icon is showing this message:
> ' consider replacing your battery"
> ...



Yeah, you use *Hwinfo* or *BatteryBar* to check your wear. Moreover, 2.5 yrs for a battery means, its life should have been over by now. Whats the back-up you're getting now?


----------



## chintan786 (Dec 20, 2011)

dashing.sujay said:


> CB35 seconded! I own that. Check link in my sig for its review.
> 
> 
> 
> Yeah, you use *Hwinfo* or *BatteryBar* to check your wear. Moreover, 2.5 yrs for a battery means, its life should have been over by now. Whats the back-up you're getting now?



thanks sujay.. Battery wear is 62.8% of 41,070 mWh.. now wht does tht mean.

i used Batterybar.

thanks


----------



## dashing.sujay (Dec 20, 2011)

^That means 62.8% of battery life cycle is finished. 41,070 mWh is the total capacity of your battery which is very low. My battery capacity is 62,450.

*i.imgur.com/otOyM.jpg

Check the capacity row. It shows total battery capacity remaining after degradation. In my case, if you calculate- 

59,750 = 62,450 - 4.3% of 62,450.

A battery has limited charge cycles. It doesn't gives back up after charge cycle has exceeded. But still I think your battery should be able to give you at least half an hour back up.


----------



## chintan786 (Dec 20, 2011)

dashing.sujay said:


> ^That means 62.8% of battery life cycle is finished. 41,070 mWh is the total capacity of your battery which is very low. My battery capacity is 62,450.
> 
> *i.imgur.com/otOyM.jpg
> 
> ...



Thanks Sujay... Mine capacity row is 15296 mWh. now what u suggest. If I buy newone then which one.

Thanks for help.


----------



## dashing.sujay (Dec 20, 2011)

chintan786 said:


> Thanks Sujay... Mine capacity row is 15296 mWh. now what u suggest. If I buy newone then which one.
> 
> Thanks for help.



How much back up do you get currently? Which laptop you are using? Also mention the model.


----------



## chintan786 (Dec 20, 2011)

dashing.sujay said:


> How much back up do you get currently? Which laptop you are using? Also mention the model.



backing i am getting is 40-45 mins roughly... laptop is Dell inspiron 15"


----------



## dashing.sujay (Dec 20, 2011)

Frankly I would use it up till doesn't gives me back up of 15 min 

It sells for 3k @ Flipkart.com: Dell Inspiron 1525 6 Cell: Laptop Battery


----------



## sumansherlock (Dec 21, 2011)

Mak91 said:


> Thanks but the two models are beyond budget  What do you think about HP dv6 6155TX or asus K53SV-SX267D? Need a USB 3.0 port too...so any other models will also be appreciated. Also, I read some reviews about the asus in flipkart, those really letting me down there...



6490m is a very weak card..i dont think 6490m will run skyrim on high settings....may be possible at low...so say no to HP dv6 6155TX...
take a look at this model 
HP Pavilion dv6-6140tx
HP Pavilion dv6-6140tx Entertainment Notebook PC - HP Customer Care (United States - English)
i dont think it is available....check some stores if you find then get it asap 

if not now you have only two options under 50k...
sony vaio E series VPCEB46FG/B (5650m)
VPCEB46FG : E Series : VAIO™ Laptop & Computer : Sony India

and asus K53SV-SX267D (540m)
asus is good brand... i too read reviews in flipkart...but others are all positive
and also some members here bought it too...540m is a slightly better than 5650m...imo go for asus


----------



## Mak91 (Dec 21, 2011)

dashing.sujay said:


> CB35 seconded! I own that. Check link in my sig for its review.



Thanks dude...but the model is currenly unavailable in my place and also, no sony service centre here. So I'm going with HP dv6-6154TX Hope it lasts the torture coming its way...


----------



## dashing.sujay (Dec 26, 2011)

Mak91 said:


> Thanks dude...but the model is currenly unavailable in my place and also, no sony service centre here. So I'm going with HP dv6-6154TX Hope it lasts the torture coming its way...



What about ordering online? HP has got plethora of problems.


----------



## MegaMind (Dec 27, 2011)

Formatting & installing OS to a netbook's HDD by connecting it to PC will cause any issues?

Also can _Samsung NetBook NP-N100-MA05IN_ run win 7 home basic/ultimate w/o any issues?


----------



## dashing.sujay (Dec 27, 2011)

MegaMind said:


> Formatting & installing OS to a netbook's HDD by connecting it to PC will cause any issues?
> 
> Also can _Samsung NetBook NP-N100-MA05IN_ run win 7 home basic/ultimate w/o any issues?



1) No.

2) Though you can run 7, but what about adding a GB of RAM? It'll make your work smoother.

OT- Bought your buffalo ext ODD?


----------



## MegaMind (Dec 27, 2011)

dashing.sujay said:


> Though you can run 7, but what about adding a GB of RAM? It'll make your work smoother.
> 
> OT- Bought your buffalo ext ODD?



It has only one DIMM slot. 

Ordered long back still _havn't shipped_..


----------



## nims11 (Dec 27, 2011)

I have experience with my friend's N-100. Win 7 ultimate runs fine. i installed it using a bootable pen drive (better and recommended over installing through a PC). But the small screen size will cause discomfort with win 7. So better stick to the default MeeGo or a netbook linux distro like Jolicloud


----------



## MegaMind (Dec 27, 2011)

nims11 said:


> I have experience with my friend's N-100. Win 7 ultimate runs fine. i installed it using a bootable pen drive (better and recommended over installing through a PC). But the small screen size will cause discomfort with win 7. So better stick to the default MeeGo or a netbook linux distro like Jolicloud



Its for my cousin.. She's 12 so i thought it would be better to go for windows..


----------



## dashing.sujay (Dec 27, 2011)

MegaMind said:


> It has only one DIMM slot.
> 
> Ordered long back still _havn't shipped_..



If for small child then it should be fine.

Why didn't you ordered ODD from flipkart/letsbuy ?


----------



## MegaMind (Dec 27, 2011)

dashing.sujay said:


> Why didn't you ordered ODD from flipkart/letsbuy ?



Just wanted to try it.


----------



## dashing.sujay (Dec 28, 2011)

MegaMind said:


> Just wanted to try it.



Any special reason? You learned the hard way


----------



## MegaMind (Dec 28, 2011)

^^Yep, i checked online feedback thread which had positive feedback for shopping.indiatimes.com. So took the leap..


----------



## SID91 (Dec 29, 2011)

HI GUYZ..  I AM PLANNING TO BUY A LAPTOP WITH IN A MONTH OR SO.. AND I'AM CONFUSED IN 
HP Pavilion dv6-6165tx 
 AND
XPS 15 L502X
MAINLY BECAUSE OF THERE DIFF GPU'S. 
I AM NOT THAT MUCH OF A GAMER BUT WLL BE DOING DEVELOPMENT WORK.. LIKE IN AUTODESK MAYA, ADOBE AFTEREFFECTS & PHOTOSHOP.
 AND IF THERE IS ANYOTHER MODEL THEN PLEASE SUGGEST. MY BUDGET IS NOT MORE THAN 58K

YAR.. AMD 6770 M 2GB DDR5(DV6) IS MORE POWERFUL THAN NVIDEA 540 M 2 GB DDR 3(XP15) IN GAMING.. BUT WHAT ABOUT THE WORK.. WILL IT RUN APPLICATIONS MAYA,AE etcSMOOTHLY??   PLEASE HELP..


----------



## swooosh32 (Dec 29, 2011)

SID91 said:


> HI GUYZ..  I AM PLANNING TO BUY A LAPTOP WITH IN A MONTH OR SO.. AND I'AM CONFUSED IN
> HP Pavilion dv6-6165tx
> AND
> XPS 15 L502X
> ...



I have the 6165 and I'm running 3Ds Max, Sketchup and Photoshop at the same time and have no problem. The viewports are very quick and the only time I really found it to be slow was while using V-Ray for Sketchup when it slowed down a lot. Maya seems to run fine as well, again quite smooth. The display could have ideally been a 1920x1080 resolution, but I can always connect it to a larger display both at home and work to get more screen space. I've been told that using Nvidia CUDA GPU's help for 3Ds Max but because my company preferred me to use HP I ended up buying the 6165, but so far can't notice any problems with it and like I said most softwares are running very smoothly.

Never used After Effects so can't comment on it.


----------



## SID91 (Dec 30, 2011)

OKIE..
At what price you got dv6(65TX)??

AND THERE ARE OTHER
 TWO OPTIONS.. ONE DV6(21TX) WITH I7 2630QM 2GHZ WITH 650 HDD(PRICED AT 54250) AND OTHER DV6(65TX) WITH I7 2670QM 2.2GHZ WITH 750HDD(PRICED AT 57100).

OTHER SPECS ARE SAME.. WHICH ONE'LL BE THE BETTER.. I DONT NEED THE ADDITIONAL 100 GB.. BUT.. ARE EXTRA 3000 WORTH SPENDING ON THAT I7

AND IS THERE ANY WAY THAT I CAN GET A STUDENT DISCOUNT OR SOMETHING LIKE THAT..


----------



## topgear (Dec 30, 2011)

^^ *MoD Note* : While Posting avoid posting the whole post in Capital Letters.

Welcome to TDF and enjoy your stay


----------



## divya30592 (Jan 4, 2012)

I can't decide between:

Asus K Series K53SV-SX520D Laptop

DOS / 2nd Generation Core i5 / 4 GB DDR3 / 15.6 Inch / 750 GB/ 2 GB NVIDIA GeForce GT 540M
Rs. 38592 (on flipkart)

Lenovo G570 43348PU

Genuine Windows 7 Home Premium 64-bit/Intel Core i5/ 4GB DDR3/ 15.6"/ 750GB/Integrated Intel® HD 3000 Graphics
Rs. 38,990.00 (on ebay)

Dell Inspiron 15R
Windows 7 Home Premium (64-bit)/ 2nd Generation Core i5 / 4 GB DDR3 / 15.6 Inch / 640 GB/ Integrated Intel® HD 3000
Rs. 39,990 (on ebay)

Help!!


----------



## powerstarprince (Jan 7, 2012)

go for asus k53sv. post the processor names of each laptops there might be small variation in that.


----------



## aniketkk16 (Jan 7, 2012)

thetechfreak said:


> Buy a Dell studio with a i5 proccy, 1 Gb discrete graphics and 3-4 Gb RAM.
> That confing should fit your budget properly.






Thanks for that information...I actually bought Dell only ..just logged in here after almost 9 months..


----------



## thetechfreak (Jan 7, 2012)

aniketkk16 said:


> Thanks for that information...I actually bought Dell only ..just logged in here after almost 9 months..



Congrats mate. Great buy 
it is a great overall laptop.


----------



## parthoc (Jan 12, 2012)

Can someone please suggest a laptop under 1lac, having at least 64GB SSD hard disk (for Windows 7 OS) alongwith options for adding on another HDD (like with HP laptops which come with optical bay HDD).

Any options with dual hdd (heard HP DV7 series has them, but not available in India)

Tried to configure with Dell, but it seems they do not come with additional second HDD.


----------



## aroraanant (Jan 12, 2012)

divya30592 said:


> I can't decide between:
> 
> Asus K Series K53SV-SX520D Laptop
> 
> ...



Go for Asus, it has the best specs and very good build quality and in local market you can get at a less price if you are good at bargaining


----------



## thetechfreak (Jan 12, 2012)

parthoc said:


> Can someone please suggest a laptop under 1lac, having at least 64GB SSD hard disk (for Windows 7 OS) alongwith options for adding on another HDD (like with HP laptops which come with optical bay HDD).
> 
> Any options with dual hdd (heard HP DV7 series has them, but not available in India)
> 
> Tried to configure with Dell, but it seems they do not come with additional second HDD.



Please post or budget, or even better. Make your own thread.
dont forget to fill this- *www.thinkdigit.com/forum/laptops-n...ionnaire-laptop-netbook-purchase-queries.html


----------



## vish2703007 (Jan 12, 2012)

I want help for buying a laptop from USA i will pay to someone who will bring the laptop here in India from  USA...
Please help someone....
Sorry if i did mistake....


----------



## Cilus (Jan 12, 2012)

vish2703007, don't post your private information like Phone number or Email Address in a public forum. So I've removed it. If anybody is willing to help you then He/She will send you Private Message.


----------



## vish2703007 (Jan 13, 2012)

Cilus said:


> vish2703007, don't post your private information like Phone number or Email Address in a public forum. So I've removed it. If anybody is willing to help you then He/She will send you Private Message.



Hey thanks Cilus bro !!!
Thanks for telling the rule !!!
Please anyone help me....
As the offers would go off !!


----------



## ancientrites (Jan 13, 2012)

guys i just bought hp g7-1207 se with 17.3 inch screen luckily its not that heavier than toshiba qosmio series
there is one tiny problem i have only one partition c drive with 750 gb.can anyone recommend me the partition manager for creating one more drive.


----------



## Cilus (Jan 13, 2012)

ancientrites said:


> guys i just bought hp g7-1207 se with 17.3 inch screen luckily its not that heavier than toshiba qosmio series
> there is one tiny problem i have only one partition c drive with 750 gb.can anyone recommend me the partition manager for creating one more drive.



I don't think you need any extra partition manager tool for that. It can be done by using Windows 7 tools. 

1. Right click on *My Computer* icon and select *Manage*.

2. Inside the *Computer Management *Window, select *Disk Management*, present under *Storage in the Left hand sid*e. It will show all the HDDs connected to your device and the partitions for each of the drives. In your case there will be a single HDD with a single partition of 750GB.

3. Right click on that partition and select *Shrink Volume* option. After some internal calculation the Shrink window will open up.

4. It will have the following fields:
i. Total Size before Shrink in MB (total size of the partition in MB) Read Only
ii. Total Size available for Shrink in MB (Total free space of that drive) 
iii. Enter the amount of Space to Shrink in MB (Editable). Here provide the 
amount of space you want to cut from the Partition.
iv. Total Size after shrink in MB (read Only). It will show what will be the size of the existing partition after shrink and will be updated automatically as per the value put in the 3rd field.

Once the selected value is provided in the 3rd field, simply click on the Shrink button and you are done. Remember, the OS drive, which is the only drive currently in your system, after shrink should have at least 50 GB of free space. So the 4th field should always have 51,200 MB or greater value.


----------



## nav18 (Jan 15, 2012)

How is this laptop?

Dell Inspiron M5010 AMD/ 4GB/ 640GB/1GB ATI 550v Graphics

Dell Inspiron M5010 AMD/ 4GB/ 640GB/ DOS/1GB Graphic Laptop: Flipkart.com: Compare, Review Dell Notebook

Why can't I find this laptop on Dell India Website(For Freedom of choosing Different Colors),Although it is in US website by name 501R.


----------



## powerstarprince (Jan 15, 2012)

what is the best sonic master settings for vocal clarity bass and surround to keep in asus n series laptops for the best sound on ear phones and speakers??
what shud be the adaptive volume low / high?


----------



## subhajitmaji (Jan 15, 2012)

Can anyone tell me how much does it usually cost to replace a 15.4inch LCD screen? I have a brand new Samusng RV509, the LCD got damaged due to an accident.


----------



## linuxman (Jan 16, 2012)

Is it a good deal?

*DELL LAPTOP 14R CORE I5 8GB 500GB WIN7 for 36K*

DELL LAPTOP 14R CORE I5 8GB 500GB WIN7 BILL 1YR BILL INSPIRON DELL COMPLETECOVE | eBay


----------



## dashing.sujay (Jan 16, 2012)

subhajitmaji said:


> Can anyone tell me how much does it usually cost to replace a 15.4inch LCD screen? I have a brand new Samusng RV509, the LCD got damaged due to an accident.



Around 5-6k.



linuxman said:


> Is it a good deal?
> 
> *DELL LAPTOP 14R CORE I5 8GB 500GB WIN7 for 36K*
> 
> DELL LAPTOP 14R CORE I5 8GB 500GB WIN7 BILL 1YR BILL INSPIRON DELL COMPLETECOVE | eBay



Its not mentioned that the procy is 2nd gen or first gen. If its first gen then don't take coz their cooling is not so good.


----------



## nav18 (Jan 17, 2012)

nav18 said:


> How is this laptop?
> 
> Dell Inspiron M5010 AMD/ 4GB/ 640GB/1GB ATI 550v Graphics
> 
> ...




Still waiting for reply,Although now I know battery life of this on is not good.


----------



## dashing.sujay (Jan 17, 2012)

nav18 said:


> Still waiting for reply,Although now I know battery life of this on is not good.



Its fine. You can go for it.


----------



## himanshubias (Jan 17, 2012)

please tell me the best laptop in 50,000 range which can easily run the game lke call of duty mw3 and also supports all features of photoshop cs5


----------



## piyushkool1 (Jan 17, 2012)

I want to buy a laptop in 35k-40k
I need a configuration of atleast
500GB HDD
4GB RAM
2nd gen i3 or more
Good Graphics Card atleast 1GB
Main Purpose Gaming
Please suggest me a laptop


----------



## arsenalfan001 (Jan 17, 2012)

check this : Asus


----------



## powerstarprince (Jan 17, 2012)

Should i use aero(glass) or the basic theme for my windows 7?
i got the intel hd 3000 and gt555 and heard that basic uses cpu and ram while aero uses the gpu. since this is optimus i don't know wat gpu it will use but for gaming gpu wud be more stressed under aero.
my auslogics boost speed says tht my gpu(probably intel hd) natively doesn't supports aero effects and its safe to disable it for better performance. can someone let me know if i shud go ahead use the basic or keep the aero? playing with windows in aero is better than in basic where it drags under animation...


----------



## nav18 (Jan 18, 2012)

dashing.sujay said:


> Its fine. You can go for it.



Thank you and can you tell me where to buy this?
Flipkart is offering only blue color and dell India website do not have it in their listing anymore.


----------



## powerstarprince (Jan 22, 2012)

In the change advanced power settings, there's the intel graphics power plan.... right now it is set to balanced for me under both battery and plugged in.
Is it good to change it to maximum performance when plugged in and how would the laptop temperatures be goin' when my intel hd performs under maximum mode ??

Hi,

I have a problem with my new laptop (asus n55sf). It runs very slow and games become laggy when I unplug the AC adapter, even though I have the 'High performance' setting turned on. I use the laptop mostly for games and I don't want to have it constantly plugged it as I've heard it ruins the battery.

I've tried doing several things so far, like disabling the Intel SpeedStep in BIOS, changing all the settings to High Performance in 'Advanced Power Settings' and in nVidia control panel. Still, when I try to play games when on battery, they lag.

I'd like to know what are my other options to make games run smooth, and are they going to be harmful to the battery in any way? I don't mind the battery discharging quickly when I play a game, cause I can always plug in the adapter when the power is low. Although I don't want the battery to discharge quickly when I'm on the 'balanced' or 'power saver' mode.

I'd appreciate any help. Thanks!


----------



## dashing.sujay (Jan 22, 2012)

shadow said:


> can someone let me know if i shud go ahead use the basic or keep the aero?



You can keep the aero. HD3000 can handle it.



nav18 said:


> Thank you and can you tell me where to buy this?
> Flipkart is offering only blue color and dell India website do not have it in their listing anymore.



IDK. AMD based lappis are very few so can't say.



shadow said:


> In the change advanced power settings, there's the intel graphics power plan.... right now it is set to balanced for me under both battery and plugged in.
> Is it good to change it to maximum performance when plugged in and how would the laptop temperatures be goin' when my intel hd performs under maximum mode ??
> 
> *No problem*
> ...



One suggestion- Throw battery out while playing. It will cool down the laptop also. Plus battery isn't ruined if continuosly charged, power gets autocut if battery is fully charged.


----------



## powerstarprince (Jan 22, 2012)

ok removing the battery and playing games on ac power is fine. But what if power goes off suddenly , the laptop will shut down immediately. can this be some kind of hindrance for not using the battery?? or.. it's not a problem if the laptop improperly shuts down once a day...?


----------



## dashing.sujay (Jan 22, 2012)

Logically, this should does not create problem, but its not recommended as sometimes it may result in boot-failure. Otherwise, its fine.


----------



## powerstarprince (Jan 22, 2012)

Okay... i'm getting around 85 C  max temperatures while gaming for an hour or two.
Is this temp harmful for the battery ...and upto what temps can the battery be left when using the ac adapter without damaging its life or getting it heated?


----------



## dashing.sujay (Jan 23, 2012)

^Fine. But see, when you play while plugging in the battery, the moment till the battery is _charged_, it'd also contribute some heat to system. That's why its preferred to remove battery while playing. Otherwise no issues.


----------



## prvprv (Jan 23, 2012)

a 4GB ddr3 Laptop RAM is Rs. 1200/- in retail market.
I do not own a laptop now but want to know how much does DELL ppl charge to install a 4GB ddr3 ram in Inspiron Laptop ? (because we can't do it when in warranty)


----------



## yash509 (Jan 27, 2012)

i am confused between my 3 luvs
           hp  dv6-6121tx      i72630/4gb/2gb radeon 6770/beats audio
           hp dm4-3022tx       i52450/4gb/1gb radeon 7470/beats audio
         asus k53SV-SX521D  i72670/8gb/2gb nvidia 540m

the first one attracts me for it is having decent specs at decent price.(near 54000rs)

.second one attracts me for its having awesome looks (beats logo at back) 
and triple base reflex sub woofers.

 ands third one attracts me bcoz its hving high end configuration at low price .(less than 50ks) but it does not come with a genuine windows instead with a dos.

plz help me out selecting one of these.also tell me whether the above asus laptop will create any problem regarding installation of drivers coz it does not come with genuine windows.


----------



## ashish21099 (Jan 30, 2012)

yash509 said:


> i am confused between my 3 luvs
> hp  dv6-6121tx      i72630/4gb/2gb radeon 6770/beats audio
> hp dm4-3022tx       i52450/4gb/1gb radeon 7470/beats audio
> asus k53SV-SX521D  i72670/8gb/2gb nvidia 540m
> ...


I would choose the 1st one bcoz of best config(6770=gt555).
You wont have any problem with drivers in ASUS laptop as they give Win7 driver cd with it.


shadow said:


> Okay... i'm getting around 85 C  max temperatures while gaming for an hour or two.
> Is this temp harmful for the battery ...and upto what temps can the battery be left when using the ac adapter without damaging its life or getting it heated?


85 is too high and it might be harmful.My laptop reaches 62 c even after oced cpu.Maybe your cpu heatsink is not clean.


piyushkool1 said:


> I want to buy a laptop in 35k-40k
> I need a configuration of atleast
> 500GB HDD
> 4GB RAM
> ...


Asus K Series K53SV-SX520D
It has i5,4GB ram,750gb HDD and 2gb gt540m.


----------



## Akkrin (Jan 30, 2012)

Hi guys,

Looking for a laptop under *45k*.
Preferable configuration is:

Core i5500GB Hard disk
6GB Ram
Nvidia GT 540 M 1GB
screen resolution 14/15 inch full HD.

I will be mainly using the laptop for entertainment and gaming.
Confused with the brands available.  Pls suggest.


----------



## yash509 (Feb 1, 2012)

i am still confused and cannot make between hp dv6 6121tx and dm4 3022tx..the main problem is as most of the dealers tell that 6121 is discontinued but the hp website and their executives say its running model and available.also this laptop is not available at flipkart since a long time.and similar case with dm4 3022.it does not yet came at flipkart and unavailable to other dealers. what should i do?which one should i buy and from where? plz help me


----------



## nitinsaroha (Feb 1, 2012)

How is asus service in New Delhi... 
I am thinking to buy asus K52sv-sx520D..


----------



## aku123 (Feb 1, 2012)

Ya,6121tx is gone.Dell 15r got a 7200rpm 750gb hdd update.Its gr8 option at 47k.U can always oc 525m.


----------



## amishrit (Feb 4, 2012)

Hi guys..........

 I wana buy a lappy within a budget of 45k

I'm looking for a config of 15" led display
i3 or i5 processor
4gb ram
500GB hdd
1 GB graphic card
I have shortlisted the dell 15R 
The Dell Online Store: Build Your System

and lenovo 
Lenovo - Affordable Laptops - Z Series by Lenovo | India(IN)

IdeaPad Z570
59-307654
Rs.41,490 + tax*
		Processor Intel® Core™ i5-2430M
Free DOS
Bluetooth 2.1 /
Camera 2.0M / HDMI /
Card Reader / Numpad
Rambo Tray in 12.7mm 		4G(1*4GB) DDR3 1333 MHz
750G 9.5mm 5400rpm
15.6 HD LED Glare / Gun Metal Grey / NVidia N12P-GV1 DDR31GB Graphics

My main usage would be for entertainment purpose and not much of gaming as i already have a very powerful gaming desktop. 

Please suggest me which one would be a better choice iin terms of performance , reliability and after sales service .

Thx


----------



## dashing.sujay (Feb 5, 2012)

Akkrin said:


> Hi guys,
> 
> Looking for a laptop under *45k*.
> Preferable configuration is:
> ...



First decide that which screen size will be apt for you on the basis of your usage then we can help you in a better way.  Also, for full HD your budget will fall short by 7k, so think about it if you really need it, though it will aptly compliment laptop's beauty.



yash509 said:


> i am still confused and cannot make between hp dv6 6121tx and dm4 3022tx..the main problem is as most of the dealers tell that 6121 is discontinued but the hp website and their executives say its running model and available.also this laptop is not available at flipkart since a long time.and similar case with dm4 3022.it does not yet came at flipkart and unavailable to other dealers. what should i do?which one should i buy and from where? plz help me



Since these models are discontinued bu HP, its hard to find the,. Also, these have had lots of problems, so I'd suggest you to ditch these models and wait for new models to be launched (if you're adamant to buy HP), otherwise we can suggest you some other alternatives.



amishrit said:


> Hi guys..........
> 
> I wana buy a lappy within a budget of 45k
> 
> ...



If your main purpose is gaming, why not go for full HD (1080p) screen? You'll just have to shell out 7k more (52k), but it will be totally worth it. Have a look at this review. I hope you'll be much tempted to go for this. 
*Sony Vaio CB35 Review*


----------



## yash509 (Feb 5, 2012)

thnx sujay for the advice.does dm4 one also has issues?And plz tell me what kind of problems are you talking about and whether thats the reason they are discontinued?


----------



## dashing.sujay (Feb 5, 2012)

yash509 said:


> thnx sujay for the advice.does dm4 one also has issues?And plz tell me what kind of problems are you talking about and whether thats the reason they are discontinued?



Mostly heating issues and mobo frying up. Though many HP owners are saying that heating issues has been solved upto much extent. Still, HP has sadly got one of the highest failure rate. I can count on my both hands that how many friends got their HP fried up.


----------



## amishrit (Feb 6, 2012)

The cost of Asus K Series K53SV-SX520D with 7500GB HDD and GT540M GPU is costing me 38k n Dell 15r with same i5 , 500GB HDD and GT 525M is costing around 46k. Any idea why the huge diff of Rs.8000 for similar config? Is the service and notebook quality of dell better than Asus ??


----------



## MegaMind (Feb 6, 2012)

amishrit said:


> The cost of Asus K Series K53SV-SX520D with 7500GB HDD and GT540M GPU is costing me 38k n Dell 15r with same i5 , 500GB HDD and GT 525M is costing around 46k. Any idea why the huge diff of Rs.8000 for similar config? Is the service and notebook quality of dell better than Asus ??



I guess you get only DOS with the asus one...


----------



## amishrit (Feb 6, 2012)

Yeah it comes with DOS ... OS is not a issue . i can install it   ....  My main concern is not the price , its abt the service of asus . As i already have a Dell mini NB and i have recieved a good service frm dell but i have no idea abt asus. so any inputs on the build quality and after sale service of asus would be appreciated . thx


----------



## MegaMind (Feb 6, 2012)

amishrit said:


> so any inputs on the build quality and after sale service of asus would be appreciated . thx



Regarding build quality, i've examined a couple of Asus's K series Laptop's & i find it pretty good also its way to cooler while gaming..


----------



## amishrit (Feb 7, 2012)

Jus spoke to dell sales rep who is also a friend of my friend  . Go thte rep to configure 15r with i5 , 4gb rab , 500gb hdd , gt525M 1G GPU .
the original price is 47k+ 5% vat tax = 49k . This is the config The Dell Online Store: Build Your System . She escalated my case to her manager and got a discount n reduced the price to 43K inclusive of all taxes. Would it be a good bargain ?????????


----------



## dashing.sujay (Feb 7, 2012)

^Why not you try to get the same discount on XPS?


----------



## amishrit (Feb 8, 2012)

yeah ........ the xps is 55k+taxes = 57k and after the discount , its coming to 52K inc of taxes which still overshooting my budget.


----------



## dashing.sujay (Feb 8, 2012)

Then sadly you have got no option other than to consider 15r


----------



## nims11 (Feb 8, 2012)

@dashing.sujay a doubt, is 15r overpriced?


----------



## dashing.sujay (Feb 8, 2012)

nims11 said:


> @dashing.sujay a doubt, is 15r overpriced?



Yes, better look at Lenovo Y570 (gt555m, 92 shaders, but still > 525m) , or this.


----------



## harshk360_me (Feb 9, 2012)

Hey folks. I am looking for a laptop for my mother. 
She has a budget of Rs. 25000 to 28000 and is looking for a laptop capable of the basics (ms office, net browsing etc.) 
Essential factors are good after-sales support and best value for money. 
The screen size can be 13" to 16". 
Not much portability required but it should not be fragile.
Good battery life is essential. 
She should not need to ditch the laptop for next 4 year continuing the same usage pattern. Please recommend a suitable model.
OS not essential.

Thanks.


----------



## powerstarprince (Feb 9, 2012)

Hey guys, why does my laptop screen have a black start menu bar and only windows start icon is seen as soon windows desktop boots up . This may happen either after the icons are displayed first or sometimes the screen is black n no icons are showed then flickers and shows the proper desktop before startup programs are loaded n ready to use.

Is this a problem with the intel driver? when i bought the laptop it had 2405 version on it and as far i remember on the first day the desktop booting looked smooth. immediately the next day the driver got updated to 2559 as i go ahead even with optional updates also but i'm trying to figure this out only after some weeks.

though my display adapter driver of intel shows 2559 in device manager and graphic properties it is still installed as 2405 driver in add/remove programs of control panel.


----------



## aroraanant (Feb 9, 2012)

harshk360_me said:


> Hey folks. I am looking for a laptop for my mother.
> She has a budget of Rs. 25000 to 28000 and is looking for a laptop capable of the basics (ms office, net browsing etc.)
> Essential factors are good after-sales support and best value for money.
> The screen size can be 13" to 16".
> ...



Have a look at Sony VAIO VPCEG25EN you can get it for ~28k


----------



## powerstarprince (Feb 11, 2012)

shadow said:


> Hey guys, why does my laptop screen have a black start menu bar and only windows start icon is seen as soon windows desktop boots up . This may happen either after the icons are displayed first or sometimes the screen is black n no icons are showed then flickers and shows the proper desktop before startup programs are loaded n ready to use.
> 
> Is this a problem with the intel driver? when i bought the laptop it had 2405 version on it and as far i remember on the first day the desktop booting looked smooth. immediately the next day the driver got updated to 2559 as i go ahead even with optional updates also but i'm trying to figure this out only after some weeks.
> 
> though my display adapter driver of intel shows 2559 in device manager and graphic properties it is still installed as 2405 driver in add/remove programs of control panel.



Is this common or only happens on bad video drivers or cards? Coz my other laptop runs on ati radeon n' starts off smooth on aero glass


----------



## dashing.sujay (Feb 11, 2012)

^It doesn't sound driver problem to me. Actually I can't intercept it as a problem also. (may be i couldn't get it)


----------



## sarthak (Feb 12, 2012)

dashing.sujay said:


> ^It doesn't sound driver problem to me. Actually I can't intercept it as a problem also. (may be i couldn't get it)



Same here.......are you talking about desktop taking longer to load ?


----------



## sai_ssnk (Feb 12, 2012)

1) What is your budget? (INR or USD)
A)30-31K max.

2) What size notebook would you prefer?
A)14-15.6 inches. Either of them would do. But I would like a nice vibrant screen.

3) Which country will you buying this notebook? Also state that if Amazon.com or Newgg.com ships to your country (Only if you know this info).
A) Don't think Amazon has started shipping to India right?? So no....

4) Are there any brands that you prefer or any you really don't like?
a. Like: Acer, Sony, Lenovo, Dell
b. Dislike:HP. A lot.
Am indifferent to Asus and Toshiba. If they're good, I'm fine with them too.

5) What are the primary tasks will you be performing with this notebook? 
Browsing, Typing ( a good keyboard please ), movies and light/moderate gaming. ( Med settings max. )

6) Will you be taking the notebook with you to different places, leaving it on your desk or both?
Leaving it on my desk or move it for short distances. Not too much of a hassle even for 2.1kg+ lappies though.

7) Will you be playing games on your notebook? If so, please state which games or types of games?
NFS or similar ones,NBA 2k11 or 2k12, Fifa, Dirt and strategy games. But mainly NFS, NBA 2k11.

8) How many hours of battery life do you need?
3-4 hours. ( Am I expecting too much here? )

9) Would you prefer to see the notebooks you're considering before purchasing it or buying a notebook on-line without seeing it is OK?
No problems  with regards to buying it online. Would prefer Flipkart though.

10) What OS do you prefer? Windows (XP or Vista or Windows 7), Mac OS, Linux, etc.
No OS or free one works for me. I just want a good config. I got a spare license so no bother.


Screen Specifics

11) What screen resolution(s) would you prefer?
Small text size one. I dunno the exact resolution but I prefer small text and windows.

I've shortlisted two laptops for my budget here :

1. Samsung NP300-E5Z-S01IN
Samsung NP300-E5Z-S01IN Laptop: Flipkart.com: Compare, Review Samsung Notebook

2. Asus X Series X53TASX096D

Asus X Series X53TA-SX096D Laptop: Flipkart.com: Compare, Review Asus Notebook


I've got a few questions regarding them :

1. How is the build quality of Samsung NP300? Good viewing angles? And a chiclet styled keyboard? Does it offer good response?

2. How much would it cost to upgrade to 4GB with regards to the Asus laptop? And how much time would it take for me to get my laptop back from the service center after upgrading it ( Not more than 2.5-3K right?? )

3. I've heard about issues with Asus laptops on the net about bad customer service and poor screen quality. 

4. Keeping in mind my usage, ( More movies, More browsing, occasional gaming with med. quality ) would the Llano combo work better in the long run ( I plan on using this laptop for the next 3 years )??? I'm pretty sure the GPU of the Asus laptop is much better than the GT 520M. But I've heard the processor LAGS a lot when multi-tasking and driver issues are present. 

5. I want to know if Dell Inspiron M5010R laptop is still in circulation ( It's a tough ask I know but the Dell guys simply aren't answering my calls....And the site doesn't show it although flipkart shows it as out of stock ) and if so, is the Quad Core Phenom with the 550v M Radeon card better bang for the buck for me?

I need answers quickly. Apologies for the rush but I need to decide by tomorrow evening.


----------



## dashing.sujay (Feb 12, 2012)

sai_ssnk said:


> 1. How is the build quality of Samsung NP300? Good viewing angles? And a chiclet styled keyboard? Does it offer good response?
> 
> *A*- *Check this review. *www.thinkdigit.com/forum/reviews/149007-samsung-series-3-np300v5a-s06in-laptop-unboxing-review.html
> *
> ...


.
.
.


----------



## powerstarprince (Feb 13, 2012)

sarthak said:


> Same here.......are you talking about desktop taking longer to load ?



No not that , it's loading fast... but whenever the blue loading windows screen goes off, there will a black screen first n then shows the icons and wallpaper in some secs. sometimes the taskbar is partially black too.. but on my other lappy it doesn't happen like this. Just a doubt if thats intel's driver problem or i have to rollback or update to a new driver... If this is normal then i will leave it.


----------



## dashing.sujay (Feb 13, 2012)

shadow said:


> No not that , it's loading fast... but whenever the blue loading windows screen goes off, there will a black screen first n then shows the icons and wallpaper in some secs. sometimes the taskbar is partially black too.. but on my other lappy it doesn't happen like this. Just a doubt if thats intel's driver problem or i have to rollback or update to a new driver... If this is normal then i will leave it.



Nothing so unusual, leave it for now.


----------



## Games Goblin (Feb 13, 2012)

Hi All

Never owned a laptop before - I was toying with the idea of buying one - mainly because I was sharing my PC with my dad - so I want to give it to him and also because I'm fed up of the power outages here - I have to shut down my pc if the power goes out - very frustrating when watching a movie! So here goes


1) What is your budget?

Rs.20,000 to Rs.24,000

2) What size notebook would you prefer?

14 inches (preferably LED)

3) Which country will you buying this notebook? 

India - I was thinking of buying it from flipkart

4) Are there any brands that you prefer or any you really don't like?

Not really - I have doubts about LG and Acer, cause I haven't heard good opinions about them.

5) What are the primary tasks will you be performing with this notebook? 

HD Movie Playback, web surfing, Gaming 

6) Will you be taking the notebook with you to different places, leaving it on your desk or both?

Mainly leaving it on my desk

7) Will you be playing games on your notebook? If so, please state which games or types of games?

I have an Xbox 360 so I play most of my games in it - The games I play on my PC are strategy games and games not available on xbox - interested in playing future games like diablo 3

8) How many hours of battery life do you need?

3-4 hours

9) Would you prefer to see the notebooks you're considering before purchasing it or buying a notebook on-line without seeing it is OK?

I'm ok with buying it online - does flipkart offer the best price or am I better off scouting around in shops?

10) What OS do you prefer? Windows (XP or Vista or Windows 7), Mac OS, Linux, etc.

Windows - because my games won't work in Linux

11) What screen resolution(s) would you prefer?

Must be at least 720p


I have narrowed my list to 3 choices

*1. Cheap and cheerful - MSI CR430 - Rs. 20291*

I quite like this laptop - really good price for the features - 



* AMD-E450 fusion APU
* Radeon HD 6320
* 2GB DDR3 ; 320GB HDD ; DVD Drive
* 14 " display
* Win 7 Starter 
My doubts are about the fusion processor - is it powerful enough to handle HD video? Your thoughts on the E-450 processor??

*2. Bang for the Buck - Asus X Series X43SJ-VX509D - Rs.23767*



* 2nd Generation Core Pentium Dual Core B950 @ 2.1 GHz
* 2GB DDR3; 500GB HDD; DVD Drive
* 14" Display
* NVIDIA GeForce GT 520MX 1 GB DDR 3
* DOS
For Rs.3476 more than the MSI, this laptop has a more powerful processor and bigger hard drive - but between the GT 520MX and HD 6320 I dunno which is better - I think the GT 520MX might have an edge here as it's having dedicated memory - the HD 6320 on the MSI is using shared memory me thinks - not sure on this one.

*3. Quad Core Kid - Asus X43 Series X43TA-VX052D - Rs.27362*



* AMD Sabine A6 3400M Quad Core
* 2 GB DDR3; 500GB HDD; DVD Drive
* 14" Display
* AMD Radeon HD 6650M 1 GB DDR3
* Altec Lansing Speakers
* USB 3.0
* DOS
Slightly veering out of my budget, I know but for Rs.7071 more than the MSI CR430 and Rs. 3595 more than the Ausu X43SJ, this laptop has a quad core processor, quite a good graphics card (I have seen youtube vids of this card running Crysis 2 at a good framerate), USB 3.0 support ( I have a external HDD with USB 3.0 but never got to test it's usb 3 performance yet!!) and altec lansing speakers



So time for the decision guys - *should I go for the MSI CR430 and save a few bucks - *

*or go for the Asus X43SJ which has better processor, HDD and dedicated video memory-*

* or stretch even more and go for the X43TA - which has quad core processor and good graphics, USB 3 and altec lansing speakers?? since things like processors and graphics cards can't be upgraded in laptops - the X43TA seems to be more future proof*

*or any other models that you guys have in mind??*

Oh and another question I'm having is how these laptops will compare with the performance of my current PC I bought in 2006? My desktop specs are:



* Intel Core 2 Duo E6300 @ 1.86 GHz
* 2 GB DDR 2 RAM ; 200 GB HDD
* Sapphire ATI Radeon HD 4670 512 MB GDDR3
* Windows Experience Index - 4.9
* Windows 7 Ultimate 64-Bit


Cheers

Games_Goblin


----------



## nims11 (Feb 13, 2012)

^^ why going for a 14'' display when you will be watching movies on it?


----------



## Games Goblin (Feb 13, 2012)

nims11 said:


> ^^ why going for a 14'' display when you will be watching movies on it?



Hi

I like 14" because of the aesthetics! Is it that big of a difference between 14 and 15" - will the pixel density be better in 14"? Sorry for these questions - I'm completely new to laptops!


----------



## dashing.sujay (Feb 13, 2012)

^Yes, you're thinking right. But bigger screen is just preferred due to "bigger view". _Bigger, the better_


----------



## yash509 (Feb 14, 2012)

today i went to hp world(indore) to purchase hp dm4 3022tx which was priced there at 56k(too much) with a kodak digicam .but they confused me by showing another laptop dv6 6140tx(at 50 ks) with following specs
i7 2630/4gb/500gb/beats audio/1gb ati 6770/15.6" display
whereas dm4 3022tx has
i5 2450/6gb/640gb/beats/1gb ati 7470/14" display.

which one should i chose? whether any of them has any kind of heating or some other issues?is there any other better laptop under 55ks. All types of suggestions are welcomed. thnx in advance


----------



## dashing.sujay (Feb 14, 2012)

yash509 said:


> today i went to hp world(indore) to purchase hp dm4 3022tx which was priced there at 56k(too much) with a kodak digicam .but they confused me by showing another laptop dv6 6140tx(at 50 ks) with following specs
> i7 2630/4gb/500gb/beats audio/1gb ati 6770/15.6" display
> whereas dm4 3022tx has
> i5 2450/6gb/640gb/beats/1gb ati 7470/14" display.
> ...



Both are of different sizes. I think, one should self know which size he/she needs. How can we recommend which size will be suitable for you? 

And HP has got some heating problems, but if you buy a cooling pad, nothing so serious.

Another lappi to look for is Sony Vaio CB35 @ 52k, but its not for agressive gaming. Just a bit more than moderate gaming.


----------



## aroraanant (Feb 14, 2012)

If you are a normal gamer then I think you should buy sony CB35, it is a very good laptop


----------



## yash509 (Feb 15, 2012)

thnx and i will say if size doesnt matter then which one is powerful in terms of processor and gpu?


----------



## sarthak (Feb 15, 2012)

yash509 said:


> thnx and i will say if size doesnt matter then which one is powerful in terms of processor and gpu?



The dv6 is more powerful with i7 and 6770m.


----------



## pratik385 (Feb 15, 2012)

Hey guys, I want to upgrade my Laptops ROM, its DVD one i want to upgrade it to Bluray one. Can it be possible. Laptop in my Sig! Its been around 4 months old.


----------



## dashing.sujay (Feb 15, 2012)

pratik385 said:


> Hey guys, I want to upgrade my Laptops ROM, its DVD one i want to upgrade it to Bluray one. Can it be possible. Laptop in my Sig! Its been around 4 months old.



Yes its fully possible.


----------



## pratik385 (Feb 16, 2012)

So what i got to do for the same?
has anyone done this over here?


----------



## dashing.sujay (Feb 16, 2012)

pratik385 said:


> So what i got to do for the same?
> has anyone done this over here?



If you haven't done it ever, better get it done from a service centre.


----------



## Ripples (Feb 16, 2012)

*RD400 driver needed (for XP)*

Dear friends my driver cd(for LG RD400 Notebook) is corrupted and i am surprised to find that these drivers are no longer easily available over the net like before.All have been deleted.
please Please help me out.


----------



## dashing.sujay (Feb 16, 2012)

*Re: RD400 driver needed (for XP)*



Ripples said:


> Dear friends my driver cd(for LG RD400 Notebook) is corrupted and i am surprised to find that these drivers are no longer easily available over the net like before.All have been deleted.
> please Please help me out.



Here, drivers.

Welcome to Thinkdigit Forums.


----------



## MegaMind (Feb 23, 2012)

Guys, a friend of mine has Dell studio 15 with i3 1st gen. & AMD 4570m, his battery has gone kaput.. Now he wants a new battery.. 
I'm asking him to get a 9-cell (guess its possible)..
Is there any particular brand or should get only from dell dealers?


----------



## dashing.sujay (Feb 23, 2012)

MegaMind said:


> Guys, a friend of mine has Dell studio 15 with i3 1st gen. & AMD 4570m, his battery has gone kaput.. Now he wants a new battery..
> I'm asking him to get a 9-cell (guess its possible)..
> Is there any particular brand or should get only from dell dealers?



With particular brand, you mean to ask if there is any other battery making company for dell laptops other than dell itself? Or just buying dell batteries from somewhere else? AFAIK you can buy the battery from anywhere with no warranty issues. Just get it from place whichever is offering lowest price.


9 cell is of course possible, but eventually it'll be lot heavier and back portion of laptop will always be uplifted as shown in the figure, which IMO is very odd, aesthetics wise negative and uncomfortable also.

*i.dell.com/das/dih.ashx/314x314/images/global/products/314x314/9Cell_xps14.jpg


----------



## MegaMind (Feb 23, 2012)

So dell make their own batteries?
He is a heavy gamer, thats why i suggested him a 9-cell batt. Do u know the rough price & warranty period for the 6&9-cell batteries?


----------



## dashing.sujay (Feb 23, 2012)

MegaMind said:


> So dell make their own batteries?
> He is a heavy gamer, thats why i suggested him a 9-cell batt. Do u know the rough price & warranty period for the 6&9-cell batteries?



Check FK for prices, and AFAIK most of the batteries carry 1 yr warranty at max. btw gaming on battery ?


----------



## MegaMind (Feb 23, 2012)

dashing.sujay said:


> btw gaming on battery ?



During power cut.. Now-a-days there is 8hrs of power cut everyday...


----------



## dashing.sujay (Feb 24, 2012)

MegaMind said:


> During power cut.. Now-a-days there is 8hrs of power cut everyday...



8hrs  !! Then 9-cell is way to go.


----------



## Akkrin (Feb 27, 2012)

dashing.sujay said:


> First decide that which screen size will be apt for you on the basis of your usage then we can help you in a better way.  Also, for full HD your budget will fall short by 7k, so think about it if you really need it, though it will aptly compliment laptop's beauty.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Gamersam (Feb 28, 2012)

my brother wants a laptop gaming laptop under 40k which should play all the latest games . will get it from outside .
help


thanks


----------



## dashing.sujay (Feb 28, 2012)

Akkrin said:


> Hi sujay,
> 
> I can afford upto 55k.
> Screen size of 15 inch HD display.
> ...



HD=1366*768
Full HD=1920*1080

Usage?



Gamersam said:


> my brother wants a laptop gaming laptop under 40k which should play all the latest games . will get it from outside .
> help
> 
> 
> thanks



It'd be better if you can create another thread filling this, because your question makes no sense.


----------



## debasis86 (Mar 2, 2012)

I want to buy a laptop with following config in price range of 30-35k

intel core i3 processor
4 GB DDR-3 SDRAM
500 GB HDD
1 GB dedicated graphics (nVidia GeForce)
15.6" LED Screen


Please suggest with any good brands ( Acer, Lenovo preferred)


----------



## thetechfreak (Mar 2, 2012)

debasis86 said:


> I want to buy a laptop with following config in price range of 30-35k
> 
> intel core i3 processor
> 4 GB DDR-3 SDRAM
> ...



Fill this up -
*www.thinkdigit.com/forum/laptops-netbooks/138089-questionnaire-laptop-netbook-purchase-queries.html


----------



## debasis86 (Mar 3, 2012)

thetechfreak said:


> Fill this up -
> *www.thinkdigit.com/forum/laptops-netbooks/138089-questionnaire-laptop-netbook-purchase-queries.html



1) What is your budget? (INR or USD) *30,000 - 35,000*

2) What size notebook would you prefer? *15.6"*
a. Netbook; 10” screen or less
b. Ultraportable; 11" - 12” screen
c. Thin and Light; 13" - 14" screen
d. Mainstream; 15" - 16" screen
e. Desktop Replacement; 17"+ screen

3) Which country will you buying this notebook? Also state that if Amazon.com or Newgg.com ships to your country (Only if you know this info).

*India*
4) Are there any brands that you prefer or any you really don't like?
a. Like: *Acer, Lenovo, Sony, HP*
b. Dislike:


5) What are the primary tasks will you be performing with this notebook?
*    Gaming, Multimedia, Some heavy programs like CISCO servers*

6) Will you be taking the notebook with you to different places, leaving it on your desk or both?
*No*

7) Will you be playing games on your notebook? If so, please state which games or types of games?
*Yes, Mafia2, COD-MF-2, Asassin's Creed 3*


8) How many hours of battery life do you need?
*2-3 hrs*

9) Would you prefer to see the notebooks you're considering before purchasing it or buying a notebook on-line without seeing it is OK?
*yes, I wanna see it*
10) What OS do you prefer? Windows (XP or Vista or Windows 7), Mac OS, Linux, etc.
*Win 7, DOS will work (I will install it by myself later)
*
Screen Specifics

11) What screen resolution(s) would you prefer?


----------



## aroraanant (Mar 3, 2012)

In your budget.
This one seems to be a god option:
ASUS X53SC-SX536D


----------



## vish2703007 (Mar 5, 2012)

I have a simple query regarding apple operating system..
Can we install apple's MacOs on any of the other laptops as Asus or Dell?
Please let me know as Apple is lot moew costly and i want the OS just for ipad and iphone programming...So please reply me asap if you know


----------



## dashing.sujay (Mar 5, 2012)

vish2703007 said:


> I have a simple query regarding apple operating system..
> Can we install apple's MacOs on any of the other laptops as Asus or Dell?
> Please let me know as Apple is lot moew costly and i want the OS just for ipad and iphone programming...So please reply me asap if you know



*www.thinkdigit.com/forum/hacks-jai...s-x-lion-laptop-create-dual-boot-machine.html


----------



## pratik385 (Mar 8, 2012)

Hey guys,
i recently reinstalled win7, i'm having trouble with microphone, it goes well when i record using win sound recorder but through gmail or facebook, its not working


----------



## dashing.sujay (Mar 8, 2012)

In gmail, adjust the settings. Once I had faced same problem, some tinkering in settings and it went good. Can't say about fb, as I don't use it.


----------



## prvprv (Mar 9, 2012)

1) Suggest an LED monitor with HDMI input 23" for <10k to use with my asus laptop (or 23" IPS lcd or led for <12k)

2) Suggest good USB speakers for <1k 

3) laptop cooling pad for <700

4) How to use 5.1 speakers with this laptop?

5) Is installing screen guard an easy process or should i take it to the shopwala?

6) Can i connect the charger and let it be for 24 x 7 even the battery is fully charged? Will it degrade the battery performance?

Marks: 6 * 20 = 120


----------



## dashing.sujay (Mar 9, 2012)

1) Benq G222HDL

2) This.

3) This for 14 inches. Or this.

4) amp ? 

5) You don't need that 

6) Yes, No. Charger auto cuts after full charge.


----------



## sai_ssnk (Mar 10, 2012)

First of all, thanks to everyone for their suggestions earlier last month.

I decided to extend my budget a bit and got the Acer 5755G ( Am totally down with that!  for around 36-37K without accessories )

Now, I'm in search for a cooler for this 15.6 inch behemoth.

My budget is around 1K~1.2K MAX ( I can't extend my budget this time :\ )

I'm open to any brand.

Suggestions please?

And I think metal ones offer more dissipation of heat so I'd prefer metal ones. Multiple fans and their manual positioning is probably stretching it a bit too far though.

I'll use it mainly on the desk or on the bed but not on the lap ( this thing is heavy ).

I just want it to be super-effective and built solidly.


----------



## sai_ssnk (Mar 10, 2012)

Flipkart.com: Cooler Master Notepal X Slim Cooling Pad: Cooling Pad

Flipkart.com: Logitech N120 AP Cooling Pad: Cooling Pad


Flipkart.com: Cooler Master NotePal I300 Cooling Pad: Cooling Pad

Flipkart.com: Cooler Master NotePal L1 Cooling Pad: Cooling Pad


Flipkart.com: Logitech N100 Cooling Pad: Cooling Pad


The names of each of them are present in the links and these are the ones from CM and Logitech that fit the bill for my laptop ( I haven't checked other solid brands. Wouldn't mind checking them out if they're more bang for the buck )


It would also be helpful if you guys could place them in an order depending on their capabilities.


----------



## happy17292 (Mar 12, 2012)

which one will be better for games like BF3, GTA4??
budget 30k max

ASUS X53TA with AMD A6 3400M 1.4GHz quad core APU with 6650 1GB [Xfire with onboard GPU = 6720G2]  [it does not run openGL games with dedicated 6650, instead switches to less powerful onboard card]

or K53SC : 2nd gen i3 with GT520M

or P53E : 2nd gen core i5 with onboard HD3000

Samsung NP300-E5Z-S01IN : 2nd gen i3 with GT520mx

which one will be better for games like BF3, GTA4??
budget 30k max

ASUS X53TA with AMD A6 3400M 1.4GHz quad core APU with 6650 1GB [Xfire with onboard GPU = 6720G2]  [it does not run openGL games with dedicated 6650, instead switches to less powerful onboard card]

or K53SC : 2nd gen i3 with GT520M

or P53E : 2nd gen core i5 with onboard HD3000

Samsung NP300-E5Z-S01IN : 2nd gen i3 with GT520mx


----------



## dashing.sujay (Mar 12, 2012)

6650>>520mx>520m~hd3000


----------



## Gamer295 (Mar 12, 2012)

I have dell vostro 1310. yeah! yeah! i know its old pc and feel like calling "Jaadu" frm "Koi mil gaya" every time i working on it. i have 2 question :

1)Can I Upgrade my RAM? Its 2 GB right now.

2)if yes than can i play FIFA 12 in my lappy? My Friend has has pc with 2gb ram(with no GPU). he can play FIFA 12 with some lag. Will more 2GB of ram will remove that lag on my lappy?

Please help thanks in advance.


----------



## kbar1 (Mar 13, 2012)

^^ 
1. Yes, you can. It has two slots, max. 4GB. Run CPU-Z to see if you have a single 2GB stick or two 1GB sticks.

2. Yes, FIFA 12 might work, since it *may* have a NVIDIA 8400GS (source: [trustedreviews.com]). Else, you're out of luck. Check to be sure.


----------



## Ishu Gupta (Mar 13, 2012)

Might not be great but FIFA12 WILL work, on low atleast.


----------



## utkarsh73 (Mar 13, 2012)

There is some problem with my Lenovo Ideapad Y560's bluetooth and WiFi adapters. There is a physical switch to turn on the wireless adapters situated next to my card reader. When I turn it on, the notification is shown like this

*dl.dropbox.com/u/62898354/wifi%20on.PNG

But the adapters does not turns on. I tried to restore it back to a yesterday created restore point but same problem persists. Next I tried Restoring laptop to factory settings but to no avail and then I reinstalled windows and problem has not fixed. 
What else can I do before sending it to the service centre???


----------



## kbar1 (Mar 13, 2012)

utkarsh73 said:


> Next I tried Restoring laptop to factory settings but to no avail and then I reinstalled windows and problem has not fixed.



Did you use the OneKey Recovery?

There must be a WLAN option in BIOS. See if its enabled.

Have you tried enabling WLAN manually, i.e. using the Fn+F5 (or something similar, I forgot)? I think a window with option for enabling/disabling WiFi and BT will appear.

Still, the problem shouldn't have persisted even after OS reinstalls.


----------



## utkarsh73 (Mar 13, 2012)

kbar1 said:


> Did you use the OneKey Recovery?
> 
> There must be a WLAN option in BIOS. See if its enabled.
> 
> ...



Yes I used OneKey Recovery and also installed another copy of windows after that. I tried using Fn+f5 earlier but it only turns on the bluetooth but not WiFi.

Update:
Now the switch is also working for both Wifi and bluetooth. Don't know how but the problem is solved.


----------



## kbar1 (Mar 13, 2012)

utkarsh73 said:


> Now the switch is also working for both Wifi and bluetooth. Don't know how but the problem is solved.



Just by itself? You are one lucky dude. 

Problem with the hardware switch maybe? My Y560 used to do something similar. Not the WiFi, but the graphics switching slider. Then I stopped using it and used the software controls...


----------



## utkarsh73 (Mar 13, 2012)

kbar1 said:


> Just by itself? You are one lucky dude.
> 
> Problem with the hardware switch maybe? My Y560 used to do something similar. Not the WiFi, but the graphics switching slider. Then I stopped using it and used the software controls...



yeah......just by itself Same problem occurred some 9 months back and was solved in the same way......


----------



## kbar1 (Mar 16, 2012)

A laptop with Core i5 costs 6.8k more than another one with i3. Other specs are good enough for me. Is it worth it?


----------



## coderunknown (Mar 16, 2012)

with i5, you get only 1 extra thing. turbo boost. now i am not sure how much this will help but don't expect some epic performance hit. whatever performance you'll get, it'll be minor one. also you'll get GPU turbo (which too won't help a lot) just like i5s. 

so, if you can save ~7k, go for i3. or look for one with a discrete GPU (not GT510 or 520 crap) in the same range as i5.


----------



## kbar1 (Mar 16, 2012)

I was referring to [this] and [this].
Apart from CPU, the other thing changed is presence of USB 3.0. But I don't think I'll need it.


----------



## dashing.sujay (Mar 17, 2012)

^i5 will be worth it IMO. Many apps depend upon CPU too no matter how much RAM you have. If you are facing budget problems, i3 will be fine.


----------



## kbar1 (Mar 17, 2012)

^^ Thanks for the reply. I think that settles it. BTW, is there anyone in TDF who bought an ASUS X53TA-096D [flipkart.com]? I need their opinion for a friend.


----------



## sai_ssnk (Mar 18, 2012)

Can anyone help me out?

I've zeroed in on Notepal L1, Notepal I300 and Notepal Ax.

I'm not too inclined about the Ax since it's not entirely meshed to allow for more air ventilation.

My lappie (Acer 5575G ) is 382 mm in length.

I300 is 370 mm in length but has a fan dial to change the speed of the fan.

L1 is 390 mm in length but has a fixed speed to work at.

The elevated position of the cooling pads is probably enough to cool the laptop for normal tasks.

Will the speed dial be of any use while gaming? I mean, once we plug in the laptop and start charging, the fan dial seems mundane as the best cooling would be provided at the highest speed of the fan. Or am I missing something here???

The dimensions of the fans are the same as well on the two pads.

Both of them have a single solid fan. The X2 which has adjustable fans can't accommodate this laptop because of its length.

So, should I take the L1? Or does the I300 perform better enough to force me to look past the difference in length ( about 10mm. I'm pretty sure it isn't gonna be a big factor cooling wise and I don't think the laptop would slip so easily..... right?)

It's my first laptop so I don't want to take any chances...........


----------



## fridayghost (Mar 19, 2012)

Hey there friends... i am new to this forum...
My laptop's motherboard got burnt due to heavy load and overheating and it would cost me 14000 rs to get motherboard replace...
so i decided to buy a new laptop/netbook under the budget of 20,000 rs....
i have zeroed in on a laptop and two netbooks..

1. Asus X53U-SX181D Laptop (Buy Asus X53U-SX181D Laptop (Mocha Brown) at Best Price in India - Also find Specifications, Photos, Features & Reviews)
2. Asus 1215B Netbook (Buy Asus 1215B Laptop (Silver) at Best Price in India - Also find Specifications, Photos, Features & Reviews)
3. Acer aspire on 722 netbook (Acer.com Worldwide - Select your local country or region ... pireone722)

my last laptop was of HCL brand (Me series - B38 laptop) and my exprience with it was not at all good... performancewise it was really good but the build quality was not at all good... so please share ur experience with acer and asus...

so now am more concerned with build quality.... and i work on photoshop a lot...

so friends please help me to decide which laptop or netbook to buy... eagerly waiting for any help...


----------



## Krow (Mar 19, 2012)

^Check out Lenovo Thinkpad X120E or HP dm1z. Both should do what you want.


----------



## dashing.sujay (Mar 19, 2012)

^ +1 to thinkpad x120E. Nothing beats it.


----------



## amogh (Mar 19, 2012)

i want to buy Lenovo IdeaPad Y570 all are saying its end of line  iam from Jodhpur(Rajasthan), i want to buy this lappy asap. Please tell me from where i can buy this laptop i can buy it from any where be it be delhi, mumbai, banglore.. and what will be the cost
Thaks in advance


----------



## dashing.sujay (Mar 19, 2012)

^It has got some hardware issues. The i5 version would cost near 47k, i7 - 55k.


----------



## Blue Ripazah (Mar 24, 2012)

Hi my cousing just boughta samsung n nc-108 netbook ...that came with dos ...but im not able to.install windows in it as it is not detecting any usb drive nor my external dvd rw but the usb is giving power to all the devices but not getting detected not even in bios..plz help me on this guys


----------



## dashing.sujay (Mar 24, 2012)

^Check if boot from USB/external devices is enabled ?


----------



## Blue Ripazah (Mar 24, 2012)

dashing.sujay said:


> ^Check if boot from USB/external devices is enabled ?



Not getting that option tried everything


----------



## dashing.sujay (Mar 24, 2012)

Blue Ripazah said:


> Not getting that option tried everything



Tried booting from boot menu ?


----------



## Blue Ripazah (Mar 24, 2012)

dashing.sujay said:


> Tried booting from boot menu ?



The boot menu is not detecting any usb drive it only shows the hdd nothing else


----------



## dashing.sujay (Mar 25, 2012)

Blue Ripazah said:


> The boot menu is not detecting any usb drive it only shows the hdd nothing else



Tinker with the BIOS. There has to be some setting.


----------



## insaneYLN (Mar 25, 2012)

Hello Friends, a very dear friend of mine intends on purchasing a laptop which will be used for 3D modeling, vector graphics etc. 

Which manufacturer(s) and model(s) would you all suggest? 

Since this is a straight-forward, small query, I did not create a special thread for it. Apologies for not doing so if expected. 

Awaiting your replies.


----------



## dashing.sujay (Mar 25, 2012)

insaneYLN said:


> Hello Friends, a very dear friend of mine intends on purchasing a laptop which will be used for 3D modeling, vector graphics etc.
> 
> Which manufacturer(s) and model(s) would you all suggest?
> 
> ...



Create a thread by filling the questionnaire for better assistance.

Considering no budget limit, you can go for Asus N55sf - i7 + 8GB + GT555M + 1080p @ 67k.


----------



## prvprv (Mar 25, 2012)

Blue Ripazah said:


> Hi my cousing just boughta samsung n nc-108 netbook ...that came with dos ...but im not able to.install windows in it as it is not detecting any usb drive nor my external dvd rw but the usb is giving power to all the devices but not getting detected not even in bios..plz help me on this guys



I dont know if I can post external links here. So google for "samsung n nc 108 boot from usb".
search for text "neil" and open that link


----------



## Blue Ripazah (Mar 25, 2012)

prvprv said:


> I dont know if I can post external links here. So google for "samsung n nc 108 boot from usb".
> search for text "neil" and open that link



Pm me the external link ..it will be grateful


----------



## Rover04 (Apr 2, 2012)

Hi, I need your valuable advise. I have been looking to buy a laptop for quite some time now. Still haven't been able to finalize a model. My main (mandatory) requirements are :
1.) Lightweight
2.) Good graphics card (only for watching HD/3D movies by connecting the laptop with LCD tv using HDMI. I'm not much of a gamer).
3.) Backlit keyboard.
Budget - 60K
So far I have finalized 4 models, but they have their own set of problems:
1.) Dell XPS 14z - Problems : I've heard this laptop has a lot of complaints. Can someone throw some light on it?
2.) HP dm4-3022tx - Problems : Not available anywhere. Has HP discontinued this model?
3.) Lenovo U400 - Problems : No backlit keyboard (?)
4.) Sony Vaio VPCCA35FN : Problems : a little on the heavier side. I've heard Sony has discontinued this mode. Can someone confirm?

If there's any other laptop that you think is good for my requirements, please suggest that too.


----------



## dashing.sujay (Apr 2, 2012)

Rover04 said:


> 1.) Dell XPS 14z - Problems : I've heard this laptop has a lot of complaints. Can someone throw some light on it?
> 2.) HP dm4-3022tx - Problems : Not available anywhere. Has HP discontinued this model?
> 3.) Lenovo U400 - Problems : No backlit keyboard (?)
> 4.) Sony Vaio VPCCA35FN : Problems : a little on the heavier side. I've heard Sony has discontinued this mode. Can someone confirm?
> ...



1) What kind of problems ?

2) No backlit keyboard

3) No.

4) CB45 has been launched instead of CB35. Its heavy, but you can't compare an unltrabook with regular sized 15"6 notebook.


----------



## Rover04 (Apr 2, 2012)

dashing.sujay said:


> 1) What kind of problems ?
> 
> 2) No backlit keyboard
> 
> ...



1.) xps 14z - As per the reviews, there are a lot of wifi issues, plus the build quality is not that good. Do you have any info about that? Other than that this seems like a good enough laptop.
2.) dm4-3022tx has a red backlit keyboard... that's what I read. I wanted to have a look but it's not available anywhere. Which one do you think is better.. xps 14z or dm4-3022tx(beats edition)? the latter is comparatively cheaper too
3.)-  
4.)I'm only looking for 14" laptops, coz all the 15.6" ones are too heavy for my liking.


----------



## dashing.sujay (Apr 2, 2012)

Rover04 said:


> 1.) xps 14z - As per the reviews, there are a lot of wifi issues, plus the build quality is not that good. Do you have any info about that? Other than that this seems like a good enough laptop.
> 2.) dm4-3022tx has a red backlit keyboard... that's what I read. I wanted to have a look but it's not available anywhere. Which one do you think is better.. xps 14z or dm4-3022tx(beats edition)? the latter is comparatively cheaper too
> 3.)-
> 4.)I'm only looking for 14" laptops, coz all the 15.6" ones are too heavy for my liking.



1) Can't say.

2) XPS

3) Go for it.

4) Its even heavy by 15"6 standards and has wifi issues, but not laptop problem, its the immature driver.


----------



## soham.b (Apr 8, 2012)

suggest a laptop within 30K. A solid laptop good build quality. i need it for my mba course which starts in june. So need a robust fast laptop with good connectivity and is long lasting. 15.6 inch screen.free dos. basic gaming would be a plus.


----------



## aroraanant (Apr 8, 2012)

Asus P53E-S0101D
This one has got very good build quality and the performance is also good


----------



## ajaymailed (Apr 13, 2012)

guyz is it true that Thinkpad laptops are most rugged machines and would outlive most other laptops despite rough handling & usage.


----------



## dashing.sujay (Apr 13, 2012)

ajaymailed said:


> guyz is it true that Thinkpad laptops are most rugged machines and would outlive most other laptops despite rough handling & usage.



Yes & Yes.


----------



## ajaymailed (Apr 14, 2012)

and is it also true that lenovo and dell service & support centers are most widespread and would be easy to get them repaired no matter where you live, i mean even in small towns. Is this the reason for Dell being market leader in the country. where does Acer, Asus & Toshiba stand on issues like ruggedness, life, service & support.


----------



## dashing.sujay (Apr 14, 2012)

ajaymailed said:


> and is it also true that lenovo and dell service & support centers are most widespread and would be easy to get them repaired no matter where you live, i mean even in small towns. Is this the reason for Dell being market leader in the country. where does Acer, Asus & Toshiba stand on issues like ruggedness, life, service & support.



50/50.

Dell has of course very good support, but lacks at some places (take it as exception though).

Thinkpad's service is handled by IBM, not by Lenovo. Can't say about service of Lenovo.


----------



## coderunknown (Apr 14, 2012)

toshiba ---> bad design. extremely poor marketing.
acer ---> everyone complains about 2 things: bad build & even more bad battery.
Asus ---> most haven't heard about it 



dashing.sujay said:


> Thinkpad's service is handled by IBM, not by Lenovo.



this is something new to me. really? cause Lenovo brought all shares of IBM's PC market. then why should IBM do the servicing part? strange.


----------



## dashing.sujay (Apr 14, 2012)

Beacuse Lenovo has not got the standards to handle servicing of Thinkpads.


----------



## coderunknown (Apr 14, 2012)

^^ yah right


----------



## im_rajya (Apr 14, 2012)

Hi Guys,

Excited to be on this forum. Went through some threads and learnt a lot of things 

I want to buy an economical lappi for my father. Usage will be surfing, movies, youtube, music, MS Office. Don't want OS with it, as i will install 7 later.

I liked the following 2 laptops - 
Asus X54H-SX136D / Pentium Dual Core / 2 GB / 320 GB / DOS: Flipkart.com: Compare, Review Asus Notebook

Asus X Series X54H-SX227D Laptop: Flipkart.com: Compare, Review Asus

But confused as don't you think i3 will be an overkill for these mundane tasks,


----------



## dashing.sujay (Apr 14, 2012)

Hello im_rajya, welcome to TDF 
i3 won't be overkill for your purposes, it will help in future as applications are going to be demanding day by day. Although if you're short on cash, a dual core will also do.


----------



## im_rajya (Apr 14, 2012)

Thnx a lot 
By buying i3, i will make my lappi future-proof. Also 4k is not a big sum

Should i buy from flipkart? Are the rated low/equivalent to local market?


----------



## soham.b (Apr 14, 2012)

I really want to buy P53eso101d asus laptop...but am worried about service. It has to be top notch cause i would be in mysore for my mba and laptop is essential there so good service and proper warranty cover is required. Neoteric Infomatique LTD is there in mysore. accidental damage warranty is not there i guess so changing parts wud be difficult.


----------



## dashing.sujay (Apr 15, 2012)

im_rajya said:


> Thnx a lot
> By buying i3, i will make my lappi future-proof. Also 4k is not a big sum
> 
> Should i buy from flipkart? Are the rated low/equivalent to local market?



i3 will definitely help. Flipkart is always trusty. Try your luck locally, if you find lower price, get it otherwise flipkart is always there .


----------



## MegaMind (Apr 15, 2012)

im_rajya said:


> I want to buy an economical lappi for my father. Usage will be surfing, movies, youtube, music, MS Office. Don't want OS with it, as i will install 7 later.



@Sujay, a B950 will do the job well, i3 2310M is actually a overkill for im_rajya's purpose. And 2310M is not a future-proof option over B950..


----------



## dashing.sujay (Apr 15, 2012)

MegaMind said:


> @Sujay, a B950 will do the job well, i3 2310M is actually a overkill for im_rajya's purpose. And 2310M is not a future-proof option over B950..



Technically you're right, but recently a friend of mine purchased B950 (same) lappy, and he's complaining of a bit sluggish performance while heavy browsing, while I'm using an i3 laptop which runs very well. Just confused


----------



## MegaMind (Apr 15, 2012)

dashing.sujay said:


> Technically you're right, but recently a friend of mine purchased B950 (same) lappy, and he's complaining of a *bit sluggish performance while heavy browsing*, while I'm using an i3 laptop which runs very well. Just confused



That cannot be due to the proccy..


----------



## dashing.sujay (Apr 15, 2012)

MegaMind said:


> That cannot be due to the proccy..



Yeah, i3 here, as I suggested above, is in his budget, & _bada hai to behtar hai_


----------



## MegaMind (Apr 15, 2012)

i3 2310 has benefits over B950 only in gaming and heavily threaded apps..

2nd Gen Dual core B950/B940 are actually Core i3 processor with HT disabled.


----------



## dashing.sujay (Apr 15, 2012)

MegaMind said:


> i3 2310 has benefits over B950 only in gaming and heavily threaded apps..
> 
> 2nd Gen Dual core B950/B940 are actually Core i3 processor with HT disabled.



I know all that that's why I was confused. Anyways leave that.


----------



## saswat23 (Apr 15, 2012)

MegaMind said:


> 2nd Gen Dual core B950/B940 are actually Core i3 processor with HT disabled.



Didn't know that. Thanks for the info. But if Pentium Dual Cores are i3s with HT disabled, do they have Intel HD 3000 graphics or the Intel HD Graphics (of previous gen.)?


----------



## MegaMind (Apr 15, 2012)

saswat23 said:


> Didn't know that. Thanks for the info. But if Pentium Dual Cores are i3s with HT disabled, do they have Intel HD 3000 graphics or the Intel HD Graphics (of previous gen.)?



HD3000. All 2nd gen. intel CPUs have either HD2000/3000...


----------



## coolpcguy (Apr 15, 2012)

They have HD2000.


----------



## MegaMind (Apr 15, 2012)

coolpcguy said:


> They have HD2000.



Here it says HD3000

But Here is says HD2000


----------



## dashing.sujay (Apr 15, 2012)

coolpcguy said:


> They have HD2000.



All mobile SBs have HD3000, PC SBs have either HD2000 or HD3000 (in 2500k, 2600k & 2700k).


----------



## d6bmg (Apr 15, 2012)

MegaMind said:


> Here it says HD3000
> 
> But Here is says HD2000



It have HD2000.


----------



## im_rajya (Apr 15, 2012)

MegaMind said:


> That cannot be due to the proccy..



What is proccy?

P.S. I just love random Qs...it improves GK also  
who thought about that?


----------



## dashing.sujay (Apr 15, 2012)

im_rajya said:


> What is proccy?
> 
> P.S. I just love random Qs...it improves GK also
> who thought about that?



Proccy = CPU = processors


----------



## shwetanshu (Apr 16, 2012)

suggest a laptop for 30 - 40k! for internet browsing and watching movies only for a friend. She wants it to replace her desktop. She doesn't want it to be too heavy.

i am preferring dell for their after sales service. open to other options as well.


----------



## rider (Apr 16, 2012)

shwetanshu said:


> suggest a laptop for 30 - 40k! for internet browsing and watching movies only for a friend. She wants it to replace her desktop. She doesn't want it to be too heavy.
> 
> i am preferring dell for their after sales service. open to other options as well.



As far as service, weight and for a girl is concern. I would recommend you to get 
HP Pavilion g6-2009tx Notebook PC (B0P28PA). It's a ruby red colour model with windows 7, latest core-i3 and 2 GB of graphics. You would get in around 38-40k bucks.

I don't recommend you dell laptops, many people are suffering from defective and cheap material used in manufacturing like poor hard drive and screen.

VIDEO


----------



## saswat23 (Apr 16, 2012)

Get the Asus K53SM-SX010D for 40k. For this price range, nothing can beat Asus for its specs. A Dell Inspiron 15R is available too, but Asus is clearly the winner of both. 
Check their comparision here: Dell Inspiron 15R 2nd Gen Ci5/ 4GB/ 500GB/1GB Graphics/ DOS Laptop vs Asus K53SM-SX010D / 2nd Gen Ci5/4 GB/750 GB/2GB graphics DOS: Compare Computers: Flipkart.com

The Asus model is better in all sense. 
* Both have same CPU and amount of RAM 
* Asus has 750GB HDD compared to DELL's 500GB 
* Asus has GT-630M graphics where as DELL has GT-525M graphics 
* And Asus Laptops also have very good service and AFAIK they run very cool unlike HP and Acer.


----------



## rider (Apr 16, 2012)

saswat23 said:


> Get the Asus K53SM-SX010D for 40k. For this price range, nothing can beat Asus for its specs. A Dell Inspiron 15R is available too, but Asus is clearly the winner of both.
> Check their comparision here: Dell Inspiron 15R 2nd Gen Ci5/ 4GB/ 500GB/1GB Graphics/ DOS Laptop vs Asus K53SM-SX010D / 2nd Gen Ci5/4 GB/750 GB/2GB graphics DOS: Compare Computers: Flipkart.com
> 
> The Asus model is better in all sense.
> ...



Asus' hardware configuration wise is better among all but it doesn't come with windows 7.. for a genuine one he has to spend 6k more.
In hp he will get 1 year damage protection which makes the laptop insured from any kind of damage.
And hp's 2GB Radeon 7670M graphic card has better performance than nvidia GT 525M and GT 630M of dell and asus respectively.


----------



## im_rajya (Apr 18, 2012)

planning to buy this la;ppi
Asus X Series X54H-SX227D Laptop: Flipkart.com: Compare, Review Asus

Now which win7 will go with this...32 bit or 64 bit?


----------



## emanuel (Apr 18, 2012)

Hi, 
I'm looking to sell my Dell Inspiron 14R laptop. How much can I sell it for??

Specifications:
*Processor*                           2nd generation i3 (2.3 GHz) processor
*Memory *                              3 GB DDR3 SDRAM
*Hard Drive*                           320 GB
*Video Card *                         Intel HD graphics 3000 (for i3)
*Operating System *             WIndows 7 Home Premium
*Display *                              14.0" HD WLED
*Warranty*                             1 Year Complete Cover Accidental Damage Protection


----------



## thetechfreak (Apr 18, 2012)

emanuel said:


> Hi,
> I'm looking to sell my Dell Inspiron 14R laptop. How much can I sell it for??
> 
> Specifications:
> ...


wrong thread for this. Please post queries about 2nd hand products here- *www.thinkdigit.com/forum/bazaar/139625-how-much-can-i-sell-my-old-stuff.html


----------



## rider (Apr 18, 2012)

im_rajya said:


> planning to buy this la;ppi
> Asus X Series X54H-SX227D Laptop: Flipkart.com: Compare, Review Asus
> 
> Now which win7 will go with this...32 bit or 64 bit?



Since, it has 2GB RAM you should install 32bit windows 7
64bit is for 4GB and above RAM.


----------



## coderunknown (Apr 18, 2012)

rider said:


> Since, it has 2GB RAM you should install 32bit windows 7
> 64bit is for 4GB and above RAM.



Sony uses 64bit Win7 with their laptop even if it has 64bit windows 2Gb ram


----------



## MegaMind (Apr 18, 2012)

Sam said:


> Sony uses 64bit Win7 with their laptop even if it has 64bit windows



Sam i'm guessing you meant to say "even if it has 2GB"



rider said:


> Since, it has 2GB RAM you should install 32bit windows 7
> 64bit is for 4GB and above RAM.



64bit takes advantage when 4GB RAM is installed, but i don't think that means a 2GB system should have 32bit..


----------



## coderunknown (Apr 18, 2012)

MegaMind said:


> Sam i'm guessing you meant to say "even if it has 2GB"



yes. that was some meaningless typo


----------



## aroraanant (Apr 18, 2012)

im_rajya said:


> planning to buy this la;ppi
> Asus X Series X54H-SX227D Laptop: Flipkart.com: Compare, Review Asus
> 
> Now which win7 will go with this...32 bit or 64 bit?



64 Bit


----------



## Sking (Apr 19, 2012)

my windows experience index is 4.7 only with lowest sub score in graphic experience.
What shud i do to get it to 5.9????!


----------



## dashing.sujay (Apr 19, 2012)

Sking said:


> my windows experience index is 4.7 only with lowest sub score in graphic experience.
> What shud i do to get it to 5.9????!



Don't see windows experience index score


----------



## Sking (Apr 19, 2012)

ya i know wei is useless but if still cud i improve my graphic experience


----------



## gump (Apr 20, 2012)

Planning to buy *Asus K53SM-SX010D*

Asus K53SM-SX010D / 2nd Gen Ci5/4 GB/750 GB/2GB graphics DOS: Flipkart.com: Compare, Review Asus Notebook

Is this laptop enough for nice gaming experience, Please suggest a cooling pad for this also

thanks


----------



## Sankalp Tripathi (Apr 20, 2012)

hey guys,
i want to buy a nice laptop in the range of  35k-40k.
suggest one with the best gaming laptop with good battery in this range.
please and thanksss


----------



## dashing.sujay (Apr 20, 2012)

gump said:


> Planning to buy *Asus K53SM-SX010D*
> 
> Asus K53SM-SX010D / 2nd Gen Ci5/4 GB/750 GB/2GB graphics DOS: Flipkart.com: Compare, Review Asus Notebook
> 
> ...



This laptop will be perfect for you. And you won't even need a cooling pad . Just go ahead and buy, if ever you felt there is a need of it, buy any cooler master one of apt size.




Sankalp Tripathi said:


> hey guys,
> i want to buy a nice laptop in the range of  35k-40k.
> suggest one with the best gaming laptop with good battery in this range.
> please and thanksss



The above quoted laptop is good for you.


----------



## eragona (Apr 20, 2012)

Planning to buy a new laptop(max 50k) .Can u guyz give me some views on the AMD proceessors. and is it worth it to wait for Trinity Laptops(no one in these forums seems to be much interested in them though-only have been following this site for 2 weeks)?


----------



## coderunknown (Apr 21, 2012)

eragona said:


> Planning to buy a new laptop(max 50k) .Can u guyz give me some views on the AMD proceessors. and is it worth it to wait for Trinity Laptops(no one in these forums seems to be much interested in them though-only have been following this site for 2 weeks)?



laptops with AMD processor makes sense only in sub35k category. Once you cross that price point, Core i3 & i5 flood the market and those are faster & offers same kind of battery life. Also with fast discrete GPU, AMD looses its graphics advantage also.

Well Trinity is yet to be announced in details. Only A10's performance chart has been revealed till now and that too doesn't look really impressive in the processing power. But trinity's main problem will be its availability here. If you are checking the laptop market you'll notice one thing that Llano based laptops were launched last year but only this year's Q2 has they been available. So Trinity can easily take 5-6 months to appear here.


----------



## eragona (Apr 21, 2012)

Sam said:


> laptops with AMD processor makes sense only in sub35k category. Once you cross that price point, Core i3 & i5 flood the market and those are faster & offers same kind of battery life. Also with fast discrete GPU, AMD looses its graphics advantage also.
> 
> Well Trinity is yet to be announced in details. Only A10's performance chart has been revealed till now and that too doesn't look really impressive in the processing power. But trinity's main problem will be its availability here. If you are checking the laptop market you'll notice one thing that Llano based laptops were launched last year but only this year's Q2 has they been available. So Trinity can easily take 5-6 months to appear here.



Yes i do Have seen those reports on the non-availability of the llano based  laptops,Hopes it wont be same with Trinity in india .I am not in a hurry for a laptop currently. So will be buying in june. I hope it will be the best time to decide whether to go for intel SB, IB or AMD trinity based on my budget And also heard that a lot of new model laptops will be released by then.


----------



## gump (Apr 21, 2012)

dashing.sujay said:


> This laptop will be perfect for you. And you won't even need a cooling pad . Just go ahead and buy, if ever you felt there is a need of it, buy any cooler master one of apt size..



Can it play all the latest games flawlessly ?


----------



## coderunknown (Apr 21, 2012)

current games: yes. 
future games: may need to lower graphics. but this is one of the best deal you can have. most laptops in this section comes with the same GPU. BTW GT630M = GT540M. rebranded.


----------



## gump (Apr 21, 2012)

Another query, 

Need to have another laptop for my friend, he strictly needs a HP Laptop only, as he works in HP he gets some employee discount also.

Please suggest a good HP laptop ONLY for Gaming and Movie watching purpose, for other things, he has got his office laptop.

Thanks. Again NEED only HP laptops Suggestion for PURE Gaming


----------



## sarthak (Apr 21, 2012)

^^^ Tell him to get dv6 6165tx.


----------



## Jripper (Apr 21, 2012)

Can anyone list the upcoming laptops which will have ati graphics in them?

And also isn't the 630m=540m?


----------



## gump (Apr 21, 2012)

How is the Asus After sales service in chennai, anyone knw anything about it ?


----------



## saswat23 (Apr 21, 2012)

Good, indeed best. Ask MegaMind.


----------



## MegaMind (Apr 21, 2012)

gump said:


> How is the Asus After sales service in chennai, anyone knw anything about it ?



Pretty good in chennai.


----------



## coderunknown (Apr 21, 2012)

Jripper said:


> And also isn't the 630m=540m?


yes. corrected my post. both are same


----------



## Sankalp Tripathi (Apr 22, 2012)

thanks a lot guys for ur suggestions.
i am done with thyese two of the laptops 
need one final advice
Asus K53SM-SX010D / 2nd Gen Ci5/4 GB/750 GB/2GB graphics DOS(ddr3 2gb gt630 m )
or 
HP Pavilion G6-2008TX Laptop (3gb ddr3 ati 7670).as both are in the 40k range.
would be very helpful .
thanks and cheers


----------



## dashing.sujay (Apr 22, 2012)

Sankalp Tripathi said:


> thanks a lot guys for ur suggestions.
> i am done with thyese two of the laptops
> need one final advice
> Asus K53SM-SX010D / 2nd Gen Ci5/4 GB/750 GB/2GB graphics DOS(ddr3 2gb gt630 m )
> ...



Asus k53SM-SX010D.


----------



## Richie Rich (Apr 22, 2012)

Hello! guys I need a laptop for general use. It should be light and with heavy battery life.


----------



## thetechfreak (Apr 23, 2012)

Richie Rich said:


> Hello! guys I need a laptop for general use. It should be light and with heavy battery life.



Please fill this up
*www.thinkdigit.com/forum/laptops-netbooks/138089-questionnaire-laptop-netbook-purchase-queries.html


----------



## pvkms (Apr 24, 2012)

hi,
i am thinking of buying a laptop with dedicated graphics....i am stuck between two laptops due to the difference in graphic cards...one has the Nvidia GeForce GT 630M whereas the other one has AMD Radeon HD 7670M..i cannot find much difference b/w the two...so please help me chosing the correct one....please keep in mind that i will be using softwares like CATIA, AutoCAD, SolidWorks, etc on it....

thanks for the help.


----------



## aroraanant (Apr 24, 2012)

dashing.sujay said:


> Asus k53SM-SX010D.



+1 on that


----------



## saswat23 (Apr 24, 2012)

Enquired with Rashi today and they say Asus provides extended of 2yrs for 5k.


----------



## trublu (Apr 26, 2012)

Quick question : I have zeroed in on the Asus K53SM-SX010D. I stay in Chennai. Can someone tell me which are the reliable stores where I can get Asus laptops?


----------



## MegaMind (Apr 26, 2012)

trublu said:


> Quick question : I have zeroed in on the Asus K53SM-SX010D. I stay in Chennai. Can someone tell me which are the reliable stores where I can get Asus laptops?



Samta infotech & Sethia infotech in ritchie st.


----------



## vaibhav23 (Apr 26, 2012)

I have decided to buy Asus X53TA-SX096D.Any other suggestions?


----------



## dashing.sujay (Apr 26, 2012)

vaibhav23 said:


> I have decided to buy Asus X53TA-SX096D.Any other suggestions?



Go for it if you're into gaming.


----------



## trublu (Apr 27, 2012)

MegaMind said:


> Samta infotech & Sethia infotech in ritchie st.



Thanks mate !


----------



## priyankashah (Apr 28, 2012)

Hi,

I am confused between Dell Vostro 1550 and Asus P53E-S0101D
Can someone please help me out to decide which one to buy....I don have any gaming requirements

Also, can some one tell me how is the track pad of Dell Vostro 1550, does it have scroll, zoom option?


----------



## dashing.sujay (Apr 28, 2012)

priyankashah said:


> Hi,
> 
> I am confused between Dell Vostro 1550 and Asus P53E-S0101D
> Can someone please help me out to decide which one to buy....I don have any gaming requirements
> ...



Whats the config of vostro you are getting?


----------



## aroraanant (Apr 28, 2012)

priyankashah said:


> Hi,
> 
> I am confused between Dell Vostro 1550 and Asus P53E-S0101D
> Can someone please help me out to decide which one to buy....I don have any gaming requirements
> ...



Asus one is better than dell


----------



## Blue Ripazah (Apr 29, 2012)

I am facing an issue in installing graphic driver in hp g6 1302tx ...i dwnloaded the drivers from the site but the graphic driver is not getting installed ...morever the bluetooth driver is also giving an error ...can somebody provide me te link for working drivers


----------



## dashing.sujay (Apr 29, 2012)

Blue Ripazah said:


> I am facing an issue in installing graphic driver in hp g6 1302tx ...i dwnloaded the drivers from the site but the graphic driver is not getting installed ...morever the bluetooth driver is also giving an error ...can somebody provide me te link for working drivers



Did you uninstalled the old drivers before installing new drivers ?


----------



## Blue Ripazah (Apr 29, 2012)

dashing.sujay said:


> Did you uninstalled the old drivers before installing new drivers ?



yes i did ....its showing standard vga display in device manager


----------



## dashing.sujay (Apr 29, 2012)

Blue Ripazah said:


> yes i did ....its showing standard vga display in device manager



Either the old drivers have not been uninstalled properly or you haven't selected the apt driver.


----------



## Blue Ripazah (Apr 30, 2012)

dashing.sujay said:


> Either the old drivers have not been uninstalled properly or you haven't selected the apt driver.



I m still facing issues...can you plz provide me a link for driver for amd radeon 7450m. And bluetooth driver for hp g6 1302tx .....it will be very kind of you.


----------



## priyankashah (Apr 30, 2012)

dashing.sujay said:


> Whats the config of vostro you are getting?



Both the laptops are i5, 4gb ram, 500gb hdd without graphic card


----------



## dashing.sujay (Apr 30, 2012)

priyankashah said:


> Both the laptops are i5, 4gb ram, 500gb hdd without graphic card



Both the laptops are equally good, my bet would be Asus.



Blue Ripazah said:


> I m still facing issues...can you plz provide me a link for driver for amd radeon 7450m. And bluetooth driver for hp g6 1302tx .....it will be very kind of you.



*64-bit* & *32-bit*.


----------



## Carl (Apr 30, 2012)

6730M 2Gb or GT540M 2gb? Which is better for gaming?


----------



## dashing.sujay (May 1, 2012)

carl said:


> 6730m 2gb or gt540m 2gb? Which is better for gaming?



6730. 5-10%


----------



## coderunknown (May 1, 2012)

Carl said:


> 6730M 2Gb or GT540M 2gb? Which is better for gaming?



if you wait, may get HD7750 M or GT640.


----------



## Sking (May 2, 2012)

hp is sellin gt 630m gpu in new dv6 series at 58k rs while 630m is jus a
revised 525m gpu of inspiron,,
lol,poor customers.....


----------



## sarthak (May 2, 2012)

^^^^ why have you posted the same thing in 3 threads (or maybe more) ?


----------



## intel131 (May 2, 2012)

*Advice on buying a Laptop*

Can somebody please suggest me a laptop of following configuration: 

CPU: 2nd generation intel core i7-2760QM (or better)

RAM: Atleast 8GB DDR3 1333Mhz Dual Channel 

Graphics Card: 1GB (for games like crysis 2,assasin's creed)
with switchable graphics

HDD: 500GB 7200rpm + SSD(optional)

Display: 15.6" 1080p Full HD

Keyboard with backlight, USB 3.0, HDMI,etc.


Can this  fit in a budget of rs.60000 ?

I have shortlisted HP Pavilion DV6,Dell XPS 15 and Lenovo Y570.
Which one is better? Are there any other better models?


----------



## Richie Rich (May 6, 2012)

I am new in this forum and I am facing difficulty to post in the desired thread.
I need a laptop and wan to do discussion about user experience.


----------



## thetechfreak (May 6, 2012)

Richie Rich said:


> I am new in this forum and I am facing difficulty to post in the desired thread.
> I need a laptop and wan to do discussion about user experience.



hello.
Well your first 10 posts are manually moderated to ensure on spam is there.
Also which laptop you want to discuss about? Post them here or any thread if it exists.
Also read this thread www.thinkdigit.com/forum/rules-announcements/150151-faq-posting-guidelines-new-members.html



@intel131 what is purpose of laptop? Gaming?


----------



## rider (May 6, 2012)

*Re: Advice on buying a Laptop*



intel131 said:


> Can somebody please suggest me a laptop of following configuration:
> 
> CPU: 2nd generation intel core i7-2760QM (or better)
> 
> ...



Can you wait for a month or so?? becoz new 2012 Intel Ivy bridge processing laptops are coming soon on Dell, Vaio, Asus etc. 
If you can't wait get dv6-6165tx as soon as possible.
There is no model with 1080p Full HD in your requirements.
Dell XPS 15 and Lenovo Y570 are not for much gaming as you mentioned.
For the game crysis:
In Asus K53SM & Dell XPS 15 you will get 27 fps in high setting but in hp dv6 you will get 41fps.


----------



## aroraanant (May 6, 2012)

*Re: Advice on buying a Laptop*



intel131 said:


> Can somebody please suggest me a laptop of following configuration:
> CPU: 2nd generation intel core i7-2760QM (or better)
> RAM: Atleast 8GB DDR3 1333Mhz Dual Channel
> Graphics Card: 1GB (for games like crysis 2,assasin's creed)
> ...


Have a look at Asus K53SM-SX016D, and among dell and Lenovo dell is better and if talk about HP it had serious heating issues but some say that it has been resolved now but I still doubt.
And none of the above mentioned laptop has a Fulll HD display.
If you want a Full HD display then I suggest you to have a look at Sony CB45,it has a i5 processor and 4GB ram, the ram can upgraded though.It costs around 51k


----------



## rider (May 6, 2012)

*Re: Advice on buying a Laptop*



aroraanant said:


> Have a look at Asus K53SM-SX016D, and among dell and Lenovo dell is better and if talk about HP it had serious heating issues but some say that it has been resolved now but I still doubt.
> And none of the above mentioned laptop has a Fulll HD display.
> If you want a Full HD display then I suggest you to have a look at Sony CB45,it has a i5 processor and 4GB ram, the ram can upgraded though.It costs around 51k



Dude I'm using hp laptop and there is no heating issue. It is the thing of past, previous generation models have heating issues. Right now my laptop is at 53-54*C, running from last night and it gets maximum upto 85*C in intense gaming.


----------



## intel131 (May 6, 2012)

*Re: Advice on buying a Laptop*



rider said:


> Can you wait for a month or so?? becoz new 2012 Intel Ivy bridge processing laptops are coming soon on Dell, Vaio, Asus etc.
> If you can't wait get dv6-6165tx as soon as possible.
> There is no model with 1080p Full HD in your requirements.
> Dell XPS 15 and Lenovo Y570 are not for much gaming as you mentioned.
> ...



Can I configure HP dv6t Quad Edition series laptop on *www.shopping.hp.com  ?? Can it be available in India(Mumbai)? On the website it allows me to choose even the 3rd gen intel processors and Full HD screen.Can't I configure HP DV6 Laptop in HP stores in Mumbai(Lamington Rd.)?


@thetechfreak I will be using laptop for mid range gaming, programming,watching HD movies,etc.


----------



## antisocialbratt (May 6, 2012)

Anyone knows number of Authorized asus dealer in bangalore? I need to get prices of rog laptops.


----------



## rider (May 6, 2012)

*Re: Advice on buying a Laptop*



intel131 said:


> Can I configure HP dv6t Quad Edition series laptop on *www.shopping.hp.com  ?? Can it be available in India(Mumbai)? On the website it allows me to choose even the 3rd gen intel processors and Full HD screen.Can't I configure HP DV6 Laptop in HP stores in Mumbai(Lamington Rd.)?
> 
> 
> @thetechfreak I will be using laptop for mid range gaming, programming,watching HD movies,etc.



I think you cant configure hp laptops from US. And if you can it will pass through big fat amount of excise duty. Ask your hp dealer about it he will help.


----------



## Richie Rich (May 7, 2012)

thetechfreak said:


> hello.
> Well your first 10 posts are manually moderated to ensure on spam is there.
> Also which laptop you want to discuss about? Post them here or any thread if it exists.
> Also read this thread www.thinkdigit.com/forum/rules-announcements/150151-faq-posting-guidelines-new-members.html



ok, I want to write in hp dv6 thread but I can't, don't know why. I want a laptop with good performance... prefer a quad core. The main purpose is for gaming of latest games and should also give me decent battery life above 5 hours.


----------



## dashing.sujay (May 7, 2012)

Richie Rich said:


> ok, I want to write in hp dv6 thread but I can't, don't know why.



You'll be able to, just that your first 5 posts will be visible only after manual approval by any mod.


----------



## Richie Rich (May 7, 2012)

dashing.sujay said:


> You'll be able to, just that your first 5 posts will be visible only after manual approval by any mod.



ok ok... Can you tell me about laptops of desired feature, as I mentioned above???


----------



## soham.b (May 7, 2012)

Ok today i went to check out the asus model(P 53 E) it looked really good.. but it was huge tbh.

Then suddenly two laptops came to my notice because it is more compact than the asus one.

One i don't exactly remember the full name now its its hP pavillion g6 with 2nd gen i 3 around 32K.The dealer said its a relatively new model.

The other one tbh i am in love with it , its thnikpad E420.

I know specification wise no one can beat asus. but absd on my work and the need of a real sturdy compact and strong laptop i would prefer these two. The dealer also said to look at some Toshiba models i would go there Wednesday to finally order one.

So suggestions please. 

*Now budget around 30- 35K
1 4inch screen would compact mobile and sturdy are main requirements*anti glare screen wud be great too)*
*
Use for MBA *

Please suggest


----------



## rider (May 7, 2012)

soham.b said:


> Ok today i went to check out the asus model(P 53 E) it looked really good.. but it was huge tbh.
> 
> Then suddenly two laptops came to my notice because it is more compact than the asus one.
> 
> ...




IMO Lenovo Thinkpad Edge Series E420 (1141-FSQ) Laptop is tailor made for you. Go with it!


----------



## soham.b (May 8, 2012)

Thank you


----------



## dashing.sujay (May 8, 2012)

Thinkpad 



Richie Rich said:


> ok ok... Can you tell me about laptops of desired feature, as I mentioned above???



DV6 at sub 60k budget and Asus N55SL at 70k budget.


----------



## Richie Rich (May 8, 2012)

I like the specs of Asus N55SL but there is no 1080p display and also I do not like the keyboard pattern and colour of the laptop, it looks disgusting. I see dv6 it's not 1080p either. I saw sony vaio 1080p laptops but they have only 1GB graphics.


----------



## priyankashah (May 8, 2012)

Does anyone own Dell Vostro 1550?


----------



## rider (May 8, 2012)

Richie Rich said:


> I like the specs of Asus N55SL but there is no 1080p display and also I do not like the keyboard pattern and colour of the laptop, it looks disgusting. I see dv6 it's not 1080p either. I saw sony vaio 1080p laptops but they have only 1GB graphics.



Wait for a month dell xps is refreshing new laptop, will definitely come with a 1080p option


----------



## aroraanant (May 8, 2012)

priyankashah said:


> Does anyone own Dell Vostro 1550?



A friend of mine owns one.
What you wanna ask?


----------



## priyankashah (May 9, 2012)

aroraanant said:


> A friend of mine owns one.
> What you wanna ask?



If you can please find out whether this laptop has scrolling facility in the trackpad or not...I have heard that it is not there but I really need this feature. If its not der I wud go for another lappy...

Thanks


----------



## aroraanant (May 9, 2012)

Hmmm for that I have to check, and my friend is not in the town right now.
But one question why you wanna buy that laptop only?


----------



## rider (May 9, 2012)

priyankashah said:


> If you can please find out whether this laptop has scrolling facility in the trackpad or not...I have heard that it is not there but I really need this feature. If its not der I wud go for another lappy...
> 
> Thanks



Miss priyanaka, you should try this software and do scrolling with your two fingers anywhere (in the trackpad).  
Tell me if it works!


----------



## aroraanant (May 9, 2012)

And I think scrolling is there in almost every laptop. Even my 4yr old inspiron has it so I think dell miss it in this model


----------



## priyankashah (May 10, 2012)

I am realllllly confused between these laptops....plz help me out....

Dell Inspiron 15 2nd Gen Ci3/ 2GB/ 500GB/

Dell Inspiron 15R 2nd Gen Ci3/ 2GB/ 500GB/

Asus K53SD-SX809Di3/4gb/500gb/2gb graphics

Asus K Series K53SC-i3/2gb/750gb/1gb graphics

If i3 processors are low in performance in the above laptops, only then I would go for this:
Asus K53SD-SX809D / 2nd Generation Core i3 / 4 GB / 500 GB / 2GB Graphics / Free DOS

I don have any gaming requirements, just basic light stuffs but for prolonged times. So I would like if the lappy doesnt get heated up and I really want my laptop to work for more than 3 yrs....plz suggest me some good laptop.

If you wanna suggest some other please do suggest...my budget is 30-34K max.

Regards
Priyanka


----------



## dashing.sujay (May 10, 2012)

^i3 would suffice. But if you can get i5 at same price then why not? If i3 then Go for *this*. If i5 then go for 
*this*


----------



## aroraanant (May 10, 2012)

I suggest if you want good performance then don't get i3 and also if you are not into gaming then why get a good graphic card as you don't it.
Have a look at this:
Asus P53E-SO059D, or go with the above Asus model which have a i5 processor that you mentioned above
If you are not at all into gaming and you just gonna perform some basic tasks then its better you go with the one I have suggested.

And if you think i3 is enough you can get a laptop from Asus for 24k also, or you want something with more sturdy looks then go for thnikpad E420 which costs around 31k


----------



## priyankashah (May 10, 2012)

Are you sure about Asus P53E-SO059D's build quality and performance. Its affordable to me but wud it be a better option if I go for i3-ASUS K53sD model?

And why do you people rule out Dell laptops? Any specific reasons?


----------



## aroraanant (May 10, 2012)

Because there are better options than dell.
And yes I m sure about Asus P53E, its a business series laptop and its pretty good.Go for it


----------



## soham.b (May 11, 2012)

@priyankashah

would suggest you to go for P53e its a solid laptop. Best VFm laptop presently. I was planning to buy this one and checked it out. Good rugged build quality. Slightly large so though. Performance wise a phenom.

The i3 X54H is another good lappy my sis owns it.

But p53e better in all aspects


----------



## wecaz (May 11, 2012)

Wouldn't Asus K53SD-SX809D (Core i3 / 4 GB / 500 GB / 2GB Graphics) will be better than Asus P53E-SO059D (Core i5 / 2 GB / 750 GB / No Graphics) because of more RAM and more graphics RAM?

I suppose for Windows 7, 4GB RAM is a must for smooth performance.


----------



## rider (May 11, 2012)

priyankashah said:


> I am realllllly confused between these laptops....plz help me out....
> 
> Dell Inspiron 15 2nd Gen Ci3/ 2GB/ 500GB/
> 
> ...



In my opinion get Thinkpad Edge 420 with core-i3 (2.3Ghz) for 32k or extend your budget 3k more and get Thinkpad Edge 420 with core-i5 (2.5Ghz), its the coolest, with its heatsink design, the most durable build quality in this price range and has a good battery laptop, about 6 hours but you can get up to *24 hours* of battery life with external battery slice. It is also lightest in its class just *4.6 lbs (2.08kg)*. A fare on-site warranty of 1 year.
Thinkpad is highly reliable brand, designed, developed and sold by *IBM* but now produced by Lenovo. Thinkpad has also been used in space, and is the only laptop certified for use on the *International Space Station*.
I don't know much about Asus P53E, how is its service, heating, battery and all that? Its new in the market, so no comments. Tech specs wise its rocking but much heavy (2.6kg) and bigger screen 15.6". If I were in your position I get Thinkpad, though its personal choice.


----------



## saswat23 (May 11, 2012)

Nope, nothing like that. Windows 7 works fine even on 2GB RAM. And you can always extend your RAM. 4GB DDR3 laptop RAMs cost no more than 1.2k these days. So, i5 seems to be a better choice as it has 750GB HDD and remember you can't extend your HDD like RAM.


----------



## wecaz (May 11, 2012)

saswat23 said:


> Nope, nothing like that. Windows 7 works fine even on 2GB RAM. And you can always extend your RAM. 4GB DDR3 laptop RAMs cost no more than 1.2k these days. So, i5 seems to be a better choice as it has 750GB HDD and remember you can't extend your HDD like RAM.




How will one know which RAM to purchase? There are many types of DDR3 RAM in the market. Different makers and speed. How to check the compatibility?

Secondly, will it not void the warranty of the laptop?


----------



## rider (May 11, 2012)

wecaz said:


> How will one know which RAM to purchase? There are many types of DDR3 RAM in the market. Different makers and speed. How to check the compatibility?
> 
> Secondly, will it not void the warranty of the laptop?



Warranty will not void with RAM expansion. 2nd gen core series get 1333Mhz DDR3 RAM.


----------



## Richie Rich (May 11, 2012)

rider said:


> Wait for a month dell xps is refreshing new laptop, will definitely come with a 1080p option



No, I can not wait for new Dell XPS it is not even launched anywhere in the world. It will take 2 or 3 months to come properly in India.


----------



## Monk (May 11, 2012)

> Wait for a month dell xps is refreshing new laptop, will definitely come with a 1080p option



1 month? I'm skeptical about it. Lets say Ivy launches next month (hopefully), still it will take some times for companies to adopt the new processor. Since they will try to sell out the sandy bridge machines they already have in stock.From the reviews it doesn't look like that they have a big advantage over Sandy Bridge, IB is only 20% better than current SB.
HD 4000 is alot faster than HD 3000, but can only give competition to low end Nvidia and AMD discrete GPUs.



> And why do you people rule out Dell laptops? Any specific reasons?


Dell's according to me under-delivers for the price. I dislike their aggressive marketing technique. Plus they're big and heavy.


----------



## rider (May 11, 2012)

Monk said:


> Dell's according to me under-delivers for the price. I dislike their aggressive marketing technique. Plus they're big and heavy.



Yea, it would be available in some july in India (maybe)
Yes, you are right dell is overpriced.. hp is much much better in terms of product quality, performance and pricing, they don't a do lot of ads in TV and magazine like dell. They have good after sales service. They are selling ivy bridge processors from 1 month. My dv6 is much lighter, slimmer and more performer than any XPS 15 laptop. It's total myth now that hp laptops produces lots of heat. XPS 15 of my friends get pissed off like one HDD crashed but get replaced new one, one get monitor flickering etc



Richie Rich said:


> No, I can not wait for new Dell XPS it is not even launched anywhere in the world. It will take 2 or 3 months to come properly in India.



So, get Sony vaio, there is no option except this left to get 1080p display in your budget.


----------



## priyankashah (May 11, 2012)

@Soham

Thanks for your suggestion. Can I know how did you find the looks of ASUS P53e? Does it look like cheap plastic laptop or something which is impressive if not great


@Rider



rider said:


> In my opinion get Thinkpad Edge 420 with core-i3 (2.3Ghz) for 32k or extend your budget 3k more and get Thinkpad Edge 420 with core-i5 (2.5Ghz), its the coolest, with its heatsink design, the most durable build quality in this price range and has a good battery laptop, about 6 hours but you can get up to *24 hours* of battery life with external battery slice. It is also lightest in its class just *4.6 lbs (2.08kg)*. A fare on-site warranty of 1 year.
> Thinkpad is highly reliable brand, designed, developed and sold by *IBM* but now produced by Lenovo. Thinkpad has also been used in space, and is the only laptop certified for use on the *International Space Station*.
> I don't know much about Asus P53E, how is its service, heating, battery and all that? Its new in the market, so no comments. Tech specs wise its rocking but much heavy (2.6kg) and bigger screen 15.6". If I were in your position I get Thinkpad, though its personal choice.





Thnx for your suggestion, I liked thinkpad but I am really looking for 15" lappy....is there any other laptop that you would suggest?

How about Dell Inspiron 15R 2nd Gen Ci3/ 3GB/ 320GB ?
Would it be better than ASUS P53E? According to sustainability and performance?


----------



## rider (May 11, 2012)

priyankashah said:


> @Soham
> 
> Thanks for your suggestion. Can I know how did you find the looks of ASUS P53e? Does it look like cheap plastic laptop or something which is impressive if not great
> 
> ...



As per you requirement, you need a good business laptop with low heating and good battery life. 14" is much more user friendly as it light and compact to use, much suitable specially for girls like you who prefer general everyday use work on computer. But As you said you want 15.6" laptop I trust dell inspiron model that you give link to me, first class service by dell guys. Asus P53E is far better as it has better processor, RAM and HDD but no high performance graphics (but it doesn't affect coz you dont do gaming and all) I don't know about asus service and all, on pages its mind blowing and total value for money. IMO First go to Asus selling shop, know about Asus service and after sales, take demo of the laptop, understand and buy.


----------



## Richie Rich (May 11, 2012)

How is the new hp dv6 laptops... is there any with full HD display?


----------



## rider (May 11, 2012)

No, dude, there is no model yet.


----------



## soham.b (May 12, 2012)

priyankashah said:


> @Soham
> 
> Thanks for your suggestion. Can I know how did you find the looks of ASUS P53e? Does it look like cheap plastic laptop or something which is impressive if not great
> 
> ...



If you are okay with 14inch just check it out once at least. There is nothing better than the think pad. at 32k. I am buying the thinkpad.

about the asus one it doesnt feel cheap at all. it feels good and durable.but its buklky and big.


----------



## priyankashah (May 13, 2012)

Hi all...thnx for ur wonderfull responses.....

I hv zeroed in these 3 laptops and i m very very confused between them.....plz let me know which one shud i go for. plz don't suggest me any other laptop...i will get more confused

Sony VAIO E Series VPCEH35EN-i3/2bg/320bg/512mb 

Asus X53SC-SX492D / Core i5 / 2 GB / 750 GB

Lenovo Essential G Series G570-i5/4gb/500gb

I am concerned about the viewing angles of ASUS X53SC....can anyone plz throw some light on it??

thanks
Priyanka


----------



## rider (May 13, 2012)

priyankashah said:


> Hi all...thnx for ur wonderfull responses.....
> 
> I hv zeroed in these 3 laptops and i m very very confused between them.....plz let me know which one shud i go for. plz don't suggest me any other laptop...i will get more confused
> 
> ...



Regarding to display, Vaio would be definitely better among all.
See everyone has different opinion regarding to display, you know like those who use IPS panel would say its totally a shitty monitor. You should better take demonstration in the showroom rather asking from someone.


----------



## Monk (May 13, 2012)

> See everyone has different opinion regarding to display, you know like those who use IPS panel would say its totally a shitty monitor.



Valid point. You cannot expect a HD 1080p LED TV like quality from a budget laptop!!
Sony has a_ slightly_ better screen, but asus wins specs wise. Asus will be a future proof option, since you are not looking to game on it.


----------



## aroraanant (May 14, 2012)

priyankashah said:


> Hi all...thnx for ur wonderfull responses.....
> 
> I hv zeroed in these 3 laptops and i m very very confused between them.....plz let me know which one shud i go for. plz don't suggest me any other laptop...i will get more confused
> 
> ...


Go for Asus


----------



## chethanbhat (May 14, 2012)

Hello Friends, I just finished my Engineering and will be going for a construction job in July. This Laptop will be just for entertainment purpose, not work related. Here is the filled form. 

*1) What is your budget?*

Rs 40,000

*2) What size & weight consideration (if any) would you prefer?*

Mainstream; 15" - 16" screen

*3) Are there any brands that you prefer or any you really don't like?*
a. Like: Value for Money Brands such as Acer, Lenovo, Asus
b. Dislike:

*4) What are the primary tasks will you be performing with this notebook? *
Watching Movies, Web-surfing, Gaming, Autocad and Civil Engineering work. 

*5) What screen resolution(s) & type (glossy/matte) would you prefer?*
Screen Resolution - Whatever best fits in the budget without compromising other features

*6) Anything else you would like to say? (eg: local purchase, ASS,matte/glossy finish)*
Should not be fingerprint magnet

*7) Will you be playing games on your notebook? If so, please state which games or types of games?*
Yes. COD MW3, Crysis, Fifa etc

*8) How many hours of battery life do you need?*
Not important. Prefer to plug in always. But 3-4 hrs shd be good enough. 

9) *Would you prefer to see the notebooks you're considering before purchasing it or buying a notebook on-line without seeing it is OK?*

Won't buy online. Will buy from local dealer. 

*10) What OS do you prefer? Windows (XP or Vista or Windows 7), Mac OS, Linux, etc.*

DOS/Linux. Will install windows later. 

Screen Specifics

*11) What screen resolution(s) would you prefer?*
720p or 1080p , whatever best in budget. 

I preferably need

1.2nd Gen C-i5
2. Higher the Hard Disk Capacity , better. Cos i maintain a huge collection of movies, documentaries. Preferably 500GB and Above
3. Also should provide decent frame rates for games such as COD MW3, Crysis, Fifa etc. I don't want ultra high settings. Just medium settings. 
4. I use AutoCad and Structural Softwares. So please keep that in mind. 
5. USB 3.0 port is preferable. 
6. Need DOS/Linux operating system. I will install windows later. 
7. RAM 4gb and above. 

I don't need shiny white elephant. So looks not important. Value for money is very very important

Some Laptops in my mind - Acer 5755G, Acer 5830 TG. 

Thank You in Advance.


----------



## Monk (May 14, 2012)

Since you like Lenovo, *Lenovo IdeaPad Z Series Z570 (59-315960)* is a good option.
Comes with 750GB HDD, 4GB Ram, Core i5, 2GB nVidia 540M, DOS.
@ *42,745 INR*


----------



## aroraanant (May 14, 2012)

chethanbhat said:


> Hello Friends, I just finished my Engineering and will be going for a construction job in July. This Laptop will be just for entertainment purpose, not work related. Here is the filled form.
> 
> *1) What is your budget?*
> 
> ...


have a look at Asus laptops here, choose the one which suits you better.


----------



## chethanbhat (May 15, 2012)

Is there any heating issues with Asus K53SM-SX010D ? Also heard problem related to speakers.. 

Is Lenovo good brand ??? Is Z570 worth the deal without sacrificing quality ?


----------



## aroraanant (May 16, 2012)

There are no heating issues in Asus K53SM


----------



## akroy87 (May 16, 2012)

Hello, I am confused between following two laptops:
1. HP probook 4430s: i5-2350m,4GB RAM,500GB-7200rpm HDD,Intel HD3000
2. Lenovo L420: i5-2450m,4GB RAM,500GB-7200 rpm HDD, ATI Radeon 6470M

I am not into gaming so not thinking of graphics cards as such.(Are these both cards give nearly same performance??) But I am able to get both these configuration at almost same price.

Please comment on specification and also on performance of HP probook vs Lenovo L series & their service in India.


----------



## dashing.sujay (May 16, 2012)

akroy87 said:


> Hello, I am confused between following two laptops:
> 1. HP probook 4430s: i5-2350m,4GB RAM,500GB-7200rpm HDD,Intel HD3000
> 2. Lenovo L420: i5-2450m,4GB RAM,500GB-7200 rpm HDD, ATI Radeon 6470M
> 
> ...



Go for *this*.


----------



## akroy87 (May 16, 2012)

dashing.sujay said:


> Go for *this*.



Well I have to pick one of them only...They are made available through some bulk deal...


----------



## Jripper (May 16, 2012)

Ofcourse you are supposed to pick only one unless you need both


----------



## dashing.sujay (May 16, 2012)

Then lenovo one. Can't say about its service, but HP's service is good.


----------



## trublu (May 18, 2012)

Just ordered the Asus K53SM-SX010D through Flipkart.


----------



## dashing.sujay (May 18, 2012)

trublu said:


> Just ordered the Asus K53SM-SX010D through Flipkart.



A good review is awaited .


----------



## trublu (May 18, 2012)

dashing.sujay said:


> A good review is awaited .



exactly my thoughts till I ordered the laptop (everyone used to say "Yay I got the SX010D, but no one reviewed it  )

I'll give it a shot anyway


----------



## dashing.sujay (May 18, 2012)

trublu said:


> exactly my thoughts till I ordered the laptop (everyone used to say "Yay I got the SX010D, but no one reviewed it  )
> 
> I'll give it a shot anyway



Waiting for that.


----------



## arani (May 19, 2012)

HP and Asus have launched Ivy Bridge Laptops in India, both with GT 630m [] Dell has launched the Inspiron Special editions with Ivy bridge in other Asian countries (14R with gt 640m New! Inspiron 14R Special Edition Laptop Details | Dell Singapore

and 15r with radeon 7730 New! Inspiron 15R Special Edition Laptop Details | Dell Singapore). 

Dell is going to launch these laptops in India during mid- to late-June, maybe even early July. I was wondering whether the configurations will be the same in India as in the rest of the countries. Can anyone provide any detailed info?


----------



## iChaitanya (May 19, 2012)

trublu said:


> Just ordered the Asus K53SM-SX010D through Flipkart.



Waiting for your review. Please post one so that I can decide whether to go for this or not!


----------



## aroraanant (May 19, 2012)

arani said:


> HP and Asus have launched Ivy Bridge Laptops in India, both with GT 630m [] Dell has launched the Inspiron Special editions with Ivy bridge in other Asian countries (14R with gt 640m New! Inspiron 14R Special Edition Laptop Details | Dell Singapore
> 
> and 15r with radeon 7730 New! Inspiron 15R Special Edition Laptop Details | Dell Singapore).
> 
> Dell is going to launch these laptops in India during mid- to late-June, maybe even early July. I was wondering whether the configurations will be the same in India as in the rest of the countries. Can anyone provide any detailed info?


The configs will slight vary, though they can be same.The difference won't be much.


----------



## trublu (May 19, 2012)

iChaitanya said:


> Waiting for your review. Please post one so that I can decide whether to go for this or not!



Go for it..then we both can sit and decide whether we did the right thing by going for it


----------



## Jripper (May 19, 2012)

$1599 for inspiron 15r?  that means 85k+ in india? :O


----------



## aroraanant (May 19, 2012)

^^^^
Bro its Singapore Dollar not USD


----------



## nikhildewan (May 20, 2012)

*Re: Advice on buying a Laptop*

frustrated with current hp pavilion dv1386 (pentium M, 2gb, 60GB hdd) bought for 60K in 2006. It shutdown directly with heavy browsing or running 2 VMs

so looking for a new laptop with following config:-

1# Processor: 2nd generation intel core i7 (atleast 4 real cores)
wud be running multi threaded applications and working on many VMs simultaneously. need virtual and turbo boost tech also

2# RAM: Atleast 6GB DDR3 1333Mhz Dual Channel 

3# Graphics Card: Atleast 1GB
dont knw much about GPUs, gaming would be occasional
when bought the laptop in 2006, very soon got outdated for most of the games, so, was away from good gaming since then....hoping gaming bug would bite me again once my laptop has the capacity to play current and future games decently

4# HDD: 750GB 7200rpm + SSD(optional)

5# Display: 14-15" 1080p Full HD
more than 15" tend to get heavier, dnt like it.. as I would be carrying laptop sometimes

6# Keyboard with backlight : would be nice

7# usb 3.0 : i guess would be necessity in future

8# Budget : No bar, just need worth of money

overall, need a laptop which could be useful for coming 3-4 years, doesn't get outdated very soon

should I wait for Ivy bridge?


----------



## dashing.sujay (May 20, 2012)

Hello *nikhildevan*

Welcome to TDF 

For your need I'd suggest you *Vaio SVE14A16N*. Except 7200rpm HDD it has got everything you want. But that won't mater.

i7 *3rd gen* + 4GB (add one 4GB module) + 7670M (good enough to make you stick) + backlit keyboard + 2 USB 3.0 ports (one charge port) @ 66k. You will get it 2-3k cheaper locally.


----------



## arani (May 20, 2012)

Jripper said:


> $1599 for inspiron 15r?  that means 85k+ in india? :O



yeah but i contacted Dell customer care and they said the price will be just 3-4k more than the current products  maybe the info is wrong or maybe the specs will be cut down. I really wish they don't cross the 55k mark. It would be great to have a laptop with such great specs (read 3rd gen, awesome graphics, 1080p, backlit keybrd etc etc) at this price range..fingers crossed..


----------



## rider (May 20, 2012)

*Re: Advice on buying a Laptop*



nikhildewan said:


> frustrated with current hp pavilion dv1386 (pentium M, 2gb, 60GB hdd) bought for 60K in 2006. It shutdown directly with heavy browsing or running 2 VMs
> 
> so looking for a new laptop with following config:-
> 
> ...



It is a very big time of 6 years from your last purchase. The market is filled with laptops with desktop like performance. Ivy bridge laptop has already launched by hp from around 2 months. The model number is dv6-7010tx comes with *core-i7 3610QM (2.3 Ghz)*, full keyboard, 15.6" (16:9 ratio) screen powered by nvidia switchable graphics (which can be switchable to onboard intel HD 4000 graphics) and the price is around 58k would full fill all you needs. *The best thing is service, any kind of damage insure and build quality of laptop is incredible.* The speakers are with a mini sub-woofer. It'll definitely work fine for 4 years. Buying an i7 is always future proof.


----------



## aroraanant (May 20, 2012)

dashing.sujay said:


> Hello *nikhildevan*
> 
> Welcome to TDF
> 
> ...


This one is really nice *sujay*, great find I must say....
But its not Full HD(correct me if I m wrong)


----------



## dashing.sujay (May 20, 2012)

aroraanant said:


> This one is really nice *sujay*, great find I must say....
> But its not Full HD(correct me if I m wrong)



FHD on 14" ? 

Its 1600*900 which is equivalent to 1080p on 15"6.


----------



## nikhildewan (May 21, 2012)

dashing.sujay said:


> Hello *nikhildevan*
> 
> Welcome to TDF
> 
> ...



what about the vaio S series? the only reason for me to not go above 14" screen size is the weight, but S series 15" solve this problem, it is under 2kg, moreover it provides 1080p. As E series have been launched with new ivy bridge, hope S series will also be launched with ivy bridge soon. In sony uk, its already launched. Sony - Enhance your productivity with faster, smarter mobile VAIO PCs from Sony: New VAIO S and Z Series : : News : Sony Europe Press Centre

what you say on it? everything seems to be better than E series except the speed of RAM and couldn't tell the difference in GPU. is Hybrid NVIDIA® GeForce® GT 640M LE GPU better than AMD Radeon™ HD 6630M in current S series and E series's AMD Radeon™ HD 7670M


----------



## nikhildewan (May 21, 2012)

*Re: Advice on buying a Laptop*



rider said:


> It is a very big time of 6 years from your last purchase. The market is filled with laptops with desktop like performance. Ivy bridge laptop has already launched by hp from around 2 months. The model number is dv6-7010tx comes with *core-i7 3610QM (2.3 Ghz)*, full keyboard, 15.6" (16:9 ratio) screen powered by nvidia switchable graphics (which can be switchable to onboard intel HD 4000 graphics) and the price is around 58k would full fill all you needs. *The best thing is service, any kind of damage insure and build quality of laptop is incredible.* The speakers are with a mini sub-woofer. It'll definitely work fine for 4 years. Buying an i7 is always future proof.



I guess 1366x768 as shown at the same link, is not 16:9 ratio. Compared to E series 14" as suggested by sujoy, it is heavier, GPU scores lower(VGA GPU Benchmark, Compare - ??????????? VGA GPU Notebook, Laptop | Notebook4Game.com), provides low resolution, so I think I should rule out this laptop.

can you tell me more about HP Envy, spectre series? I searched a lot about them but could not get any conclusive and detailed specification about them to compare with sony vaio E and S series.

By the way, your avatar is nice, Sheldon Cooper, or I should better say DR. Sheldon Cooper.


----------



## rider (May 21, 2012)

*Re: Advice on buying a Laptop*



nikhildewan said:


> I guess 1366x768 as shown at the same link, is not 16:9 ratio. Compared to E series 14" as suggested by sujoy, it is heavier, GPU scores lower(VGA GPU Benchmark, Compare - ??????????? VGA GPU Notebook, Laptop | Notebook4Game.com), provides low resolution, so I think I should rule out this laptop.
> 
> can you tell me more about HP Envy, spectre series? I searched a lot about them but could not get any conclusive and detailed specification about them to compare with sony vaio E and S series.
> 
> By the way, your avatar is nice, Sheldon Cooper, or I should better say DR. Sheldon Cooper.



Thanks! for the appreciation of my avatar.
I would like to tell you 1366 X 768 is exactly a 16:9 display.
I apologies for that, I didn't see vaio is with HD 7670M, I thought it is HD 7450M 
The new HP Envy doesn't have any 14" laptop in india yet and the 15.6" one is overpriced.
As mentioned by sujay the new vaio SVE14A16FNH would be perfect for you. It is available in sony centre for 64k bucks.


----------



## Games Goblin (May 21, 2012)

Guys, I would greatly value your help on my laptop buying decision - I have decided on my final budget (after 2 changes!) and I need your help to finalize - I have posted the final shortlist in this post - so I'm not reposting here again! Thanks for all your help!


----------



## rider (May 21, 2012)

I recommend you to get asus model and don't waste money on some imported laptop that has no warranty here.


----------



## trublu (May 21, 2012)

trublu said:


> Just ordered the Asus K53SM-SX010D through Flipkart.



My laptop arrived today 

Expected date of delivery was showing as 23rd May, but it came 2 days earlier


----------



## nikhildewan (May 22, 2012)

*Re: Advice on buying a Laptop*



rider said:


> Thanks! for the appreciation of my avatar.
> I would like to tell you 1366 X 768 is exactly a 16:9 display.
> I apologies for that, I didn't see vaio is with HD 7670M, I thought it is HD 7450M
> The new HP Envy doesn't have any 14" laptop in india yet and the 15.6" one is overpriced.
> As mentioned by sujay the new vaio SVE14A16FNH would be perfect for you. It is available in sony centre for 64k bucks.



yes no doubt SVE14A16FNH is a great product, but what you say about  VPCSE17GG/B ? wud it be worth waiting for its successor launched in uk, as mentioned in earlier post.


----------



## rider (May 22, 2012)

*Re: Advice on buying a Laptop*



nikhildewan said:


> yes no doubt SVE14A16FNH is a great product, but what you say about  VPCSE17GG/B ? wud it be worth waiting for its successor launched in uk, as mentioned in earlier post.



VPCSE17GG/B is not value for money, it has a dual core processor and the worst graphic performance in its class. Also it is of 15.5" you already said no to this much large screen. Go with SVE14A16FNH.


----------



## iChaitanya (May 22, 2012)

trublu said:


> My laptop arrived today
> 
> Expected date of delivery was showing as 23rd May, but it came 2 days earlier



I guess it's time for a review!


----------



## trublu (May 22, 2012)

I have night shifts this whole week, will try to find out time to gather data for a review.

Played Burnout Paradise today..and it ran like 'Makkhan'  considering I had an IBM R-52 with me for 6 yrs, which refused to run NFS MW at low settings properly


----------



## nims11 (May 22, 2012)

^^ i completed NFS MW in my IBM R-51. Still have it at home. Awesome lappy


----------



## trublu (May 22, 2012)

Yeah, I must say IBM Thinkpads are really built like tanks.


----------



## aroraanant (May 23, 2012)

^^^^
Totally agree with you on that


----------



## arani (May 24, 2012)

Hey guys, I have a few questions.

1. I want to know when will laptops powered by the AMD A10 Trinity processors be launched in India? Will it be a better choice over Intel's Ivy Bridge processors if my priority is gaming, multimedia and a good battery life?

2. Will these laptops only have onboard graphics or will they have dedicated graphics also? If so, will it be Crossfire enabled so that it can be "coupled"(you ill have to pardon me, for the lack of a better term) with the onboard graphics? 

3. Will any of these laptops be in the 50-55k range?

4. Finally, will this processor technology hold up against Intel in the long run?


----------



## coderunknown (May 24, 2012)

arani said:


> 1. I want to know when will laptops powered by the AMD A10 Trinity processors be launched in India?



expect a few to appear by July first.



arani said:


> Will it be a better choice over Intel's Ivy Bridge processors if my priority is gaming, multimedia and a good battery life?



depends on budget. For under 35k, yes. above 35k Trinity makes little or no sense. But some specially gaming oriented Trinity based laptops may appear above 35k. time will tell.



arani said:


> 2. Will these laptops only have onboard graphics or will they have dedicated graphics also?



on-die graphics + a second GPU XFired. Even in lowend laptops a second GPU is usually there.



arani said:


> If so, will it be Crossfire enabled so that it can be "coupled"(you ill have to pardon me, for the lack of a better term) with the onboard graphics?



yes but if AMD doesn't fix driver expect the opposite i.e. poor performance.



arani said:


> 3. Will any of these laptops be in the 50-55k range?



hmmm



arani said:


> 4. Finally, will this processor technology hold up against Intel in the long run?



reliability or the laptop dying an early death? well as the performance is just tad better than i3, but looking at the price you'll get a basic use laptop based on Intel processor. With AMD processor you can at least game. This means the processor is good for 4yrs unless you want to try some serious encoding work on your laptop.


----------



## arani (May 24, 2012)

Sam said:


> reliability or the laptop dying an early death? well as the performance is just tad better than i3, but looking at the price you'll get a basic use laptop based on Intel processor. With AMD processor you can at least game. This means the processor is good for 4yrs unless you want to try some serious encoding work on your laptop.



For a budget between 45-55k, which is the better option - Ivy Bridge or Trinity?


----------



## coderunknown (May 24, 2012)

arani said:


> For a budget between 45-55k, which is the better option - Ivy Bridge or Trinity?



definitely Ivy Bridge unless you want to go ultrabook within 50k.


----------



## rider (May 24, 2012)

arani said:


> For a budget between 45-55k, which is the better option - Ivy Bridge or Trinity?



dude, keep in mind.. approx 1 out of 100 prefers to by AMD processor laptop in India. IMO buy a laptop of intel processor, it is more reliable.
As you said your main priority is gaming and if you can have budget of 58k get hp dv6-6165tx powered by powerful AMD 6770M 2GB DDR5 graphics.


----------



## arani (May 24, 2012)

rider said:


> dude, keep in mind.. approx 1 out of 100 prefers to by AMD processor laptop in India. IMO buy a laptop of intel processor, it is more reliable.
> As you said your main priority is gaming and if you can have budget of 58k get hp dv6-6165tx powered by powerful AMD 6770M 2GB DDR5 graphics.



Actually I am waiting for the new Dell Inspiron Special Edition (with 3rd gen processors) to launch in India. Buy your favourite Dell Laptops, Netbooks and Notebook | Dell Singapore

These laptops have been launched in Singapore and have GT 640m or Radeon 7730M (both are better than the 6770M). I don't know if the specs will be the same in India but I guess its worth the wait. They are releasing in India mid-June.


----------



## rider (May 24, 2012)

I know about these laptop, I told this news first in the digit forum about a month ago
I would like to tell you these laptop would definitely will not come in India as here the inspiron series is for economic media laptops.. that is less than 50k price range.
Though 6165tx is also going to disappear in the market, it is currently the best deal for medium gamers. buy it or regret it.


----------



## arani (May 24, 2012)

rider said:


> I know about these laptop, I told this news first in the digit forum about a month ago
> I would like to tell you these laptop would definitely will not come in India as here the inspiron series is for economic media laptops.. that is less than 50k price range.
> Though 6165tx is also going to disappear in the market, it is currently the best deal for medium gamers. buy it or regret it.



The budget cannot exceed 55k. Even 55k is a bit of a stretch. There is HP g6 with 7670M. Will it be good or should I wait for Ivy bridge.


----------



## rider (May 24, 2012)

Dude, 6165tx is totally a value for money device, it worth every penny.
If you can spend 55k, it is not a big deal to spend more 3k. You can do gaming for around 3 years in high or medium settings.
G6 is good but not having core-i7 in it, so not future proof. Other things is core-i5 model G6-2004TX is around 47k and dv6-7012tx is of 50k with same processor and GT 630M. This and 7670M are almost same in performance (though 7670M is little more performer) but the better build quality, 2 GB more ram, 140GB more hdd, sound quality with a mini sub-woofer, Windows 7 with Home Premium 64bit and other more many features are better in dv6-7012tx.
So, overall dv6-7012tx is best in for 50k budget.

For ivy-bridge core-i5 you have to wait till july-august, i think.
May i know what graphic card you are using right now?


----------



## arani (May 24, 2012)

rider said:


> Dude, 6165tx is totally a value for money device, it worth every penny.
> If you can spend 55k, it not a big deal to spend more 3k. You can do gaming for around 3 years in high or medium settings.
> G6 is good but not having core-i7 in it, so not future proof. Other things is core-i5 model G6-2004TX is around 47k and dv6-7012tx is of 50k with same processor and GT 630M. This and 7670M are almost same in performance (though 7670M is little more performer) but the better build quality, 2 GB more ram, 140GB more hdd, sound quality with a mini sub-woofer, Windows 7 with Home Premium 64bit and other more many features are better in dv6-7012tx.
> So, overall dv6-7012tx is best in for 50k budget.
> ...



How about the Asus K55? What graphics card do you think the new Inspiron series will have?


----------



## rider (May 24, 2012)

Asus K55 is good but having no windows in it. For windows you have to pay 6.5k more for the home premium 64bit. Also you would not get insurance of damage like hp and dell providing, it has normal VGA webcam versus hp dell HD. Also I've no comments about reliability and after sales of Asus. It is having GT 630M that is much much less performer than 6770M which you are getting in 57-58k dv6-6165tx.


----------



## arani (May 24, 2012)

rider said:


> Asus K55 is good but having no windows in it. For windows you have to pay 6.5k more for the home premium 64bit. Also you would not get insurance of damage like hp and dell providing, it has normal VGA webcam versus hp dell HD. Also I've no comments about reliability and after sales of Asus. It is having GT 630M that is much much less performer than 6770M which you are getting in 57-58k dv6-6165tx.



Actually I won't be getting a laptop before mid- to late-june since my exams are going on now. I don't think 6165tx will be still available then. Thats why I was asking what would be the best gaming laptop below 55k.


----------



## rider (May 24, 2012)

Where do you live?


----------



## arani (May 24, 2012)

rider said:


> Where do you live?



Kolkata


----------



## nikhildewan (May 25, 2012)

*Re: Advice on buying a Laptop*



rider said:


> VPCSE17GG/B is not value for money, it has a dual core processor and the worst graphic performance in its class. Also it is of 15.5" you already said no to this much large screen. Go with SVE14A16FNH.



yes, I said no to 15.5" not bcoz of its size but its weight.. but VAIO SVS1511W9E is 15.5" and still less than 2kg. As per the specs it seems to be awesome, but can't say much abt its GPU.

how is  NVIDIA® GeForce® GT 640M LE when compared to AMD Radeon 7670M..?? which one is better?


----------



## rider (May 25, 2012)

*Re: Advice on buying a Laptop*



nikhildewan said:


> yes, I said no to 15.5" not bcoz of its size but its weight.. but VAIO SVS1511W9E is 15.5" and still less than 2kg. As per the specs it seems to be awesome, but can't say much abt its GPU.
> 
> how is  NVIDIA® GeForce® GT 640M LE when compared to AMD Radeon 7670M..?? which one is better?



Yes, the specs are nice overall of VAIO SVS1511W9E, I think it would be price around 70k+. I'm not sure about the release of the same model in india. If you are so conscious about weight, why don't you buy a Macbook Air 13.3" it's only of 1.35 kg and superb in everyday performance as it has powerful Mac OS X OS. Would cost you around 66k on a student ID.

GeForce GT 640M LE should be about 20 percent below the 640M. This would be the same level as the GT 635M or the GT 555M.  The games like battlefield 3 would be playable in medium settings.


----------



## arani (May 25, 2012)

*Re: Advice on buying a Laptop*

*@rider*

please help me out..best gaming laptop in the 45-55k range..to buy after a month


----------



## aroraanant (May 25, 2012)

^^^^
The best option for you is:
Asus K55VM-SX086D


----------



## arani (May 25, 2012)

aroraanant said:


> ^^^^
> The best option for you is:
> Asus K55VM-SX086D



but it only has GT630M. Won't it be clever to wait for some more ivy bridge laptops to launch?? Maybe even Trinity(if they launch by June)..what say?


----------



## aroraanant (May 25, 2012)

Yes its better to wait, but right now that is the best option available.


----------



## rider (May 25, 2012)

aroraanant said:


> Yes its better to wait, but right now that is the best option available.



Bro, it has same GT 630M that is also in 39.7k model, having no damage insurance and no genuine windows for 54k bucks how can it be the best? 
Processor doesn't affect much in gaming. He mentioned the main purpose is gaming.




arani said:


> *@rider*
> 
> please help me out..best gaming laptop in the 45-55k range..to buy after a month



man, ask your local dealer that 6165tx is available or not. I bought it for 57k from hp reseller, some dealer can give u for less.
If you can't spend that much get the real value for money is  Asus K53 Series K53SM-SX010D It has same 2GB 630M with new core-i5 2450M 2.5Ghz but these asus laptops have no windows, no damage insurance. And don't differ these laptop with RAM, nowdays 4GB RAM 1333Mmz comes for about 1200 bucks.


----------



## aroraanant (May 25, 2012)

I suggested that because no other laptop in that price bracket has a better graphics card and considering the budget of the person I think we should suggest him something with the best config.


----------



## arani (May 26, 2012)

^^^^ guys I want a laptop that will be good for gaming and also future-proof..

*@rider* i don't think the K53SM will be future-proof..can you suggest a better laptop in this range?


----------



## rider (May 26, 2012)

arani said:


> ^^^^ guys I want a laptop that will be good for gaming and also future-proof..
> 
> *@rider* i don't think the K53SM will be future-proof..can you suggest a better laptop in this range?



For future proof laptop, you have to extend your budget man. You can't get better than GT 630M in you low budget.


----------



## se7en (May 26, 2012)

1) What is your budget?
55K

2) What size & weight consideration (if any) would you prefer?
14"+ screen


3) Are there any brands that you prefer or any you really don't like?
No

4) What are the primary tasks will you be performing with this notebook?
Watching movies,web surfing and a bit of programming.

5) What screen resolution(s) & type (glossy/matte) would you prefer?
Atleast 1366*768.

6) Anything else you would like to say?
I am basically looking for an ultra portable(weighing less than 2kg for 14" and 2.35 for 15.6") laptop with prolonged battery life (atleast 5 hrs). I have done some research and found Samsung Series 5 Ultrabook deemed suitable.How would you rate this laptop?I am very tempted to wait for Hp Sleekbooks and other Laptops with Ivy Bridge processors.When will they be launched in India?Please help me out guys...


----------



## dashing.sujay (May 26, 2012)

They will launch in around in one month. Wait is worthy for sleekbooks. Otherwise Samsung 5 series is good. You can also have a look at Vaio S series.


----------



## aroraanant (May 27, 2012)

se7en said:


> 1) What is your budget?
> 55K
> 
> 2) What size & weight consideration (if any) would you prefer?
> ...



You can have a look at Sony CB45, it has got a Full HD display and a backlit keyboard which no other laptop has got in that price bracket, and it costs around 51k.But it is a 15.6" laptop.
If you want to get something small and sleek,then you can have a look at these:
*13"
*Samsung NP530U3B-A02IN
Acer Aspire S3 Aspire S
Sony VAIO S Series VPCSB36FN
*14"*
Or these Asus U series laptops
And Samsung NP530U4B-S02IN


----------



## rider (May 27, 2012)

se7en said:


> 1) What is your budget?
> 55K
> 
> 2) What size & weight consideration (if any) would you prefer?
> ...



 Vaio VPCSB36FN


----------



## se7en (May 27, 2012)

Thanks for the responses!

Acer Aspire S3 and Samsung NP530U4B-S02IN look good. In your opinion, which provides  better after-sales service:Acer or Samsung?



aroraanant said:


> You can have a look at Sony CB45, it has got a Full HD display and a backlit keyboard which no other laptop has got in that price bracket, and it costs around 51k.But it is a 15.6" laptop.
> If you want to get something small and sleek,then you can have a look at these:
> *13"
> *Samsung NP530U3B-A02IN
> ...



It comes with a 13.3" screen 



rider said:


> Vaio VPCSB36FN



I really want the Sleekbooks to be in launched in India ASAP. Let's hope that they come out by the 10th of June. 



dashing.sujay said:


> They will launch in around in one month. Wait is worthy for sleekbooks. Otherwise Samsung 5 series is good. You can also have a look at Vaio S series.


----------



## rider (May 28, 2012)

se7en said:


> Thanks for the responses!
> 
> Acer Aspire S3 and Samsung NP530U4B-S02IN look good. In your opinion, which provides  better after-sales service:Acer or Samsung?
> 
> ...



If you only want to buy hp sleekbook model, so why you are asking with us in the forum? 
Keep in mind you would not get performance like sony vaio VPCSB36FN laptop.
Sleekbook is just a poor men's ultrabook powered with AMD processors.


----------



## se7en (May 28, 2012)

rider said:


> If you only want to buy hp sleekbook model, so why you are asking with us in the forum?
> Keep in mind you would not get performance like sony vaio VPCSB36FN laptop.
> Sleekbook is just a poor men's ultrabook powered with AMD processors.



No, that came out wrong. The main reasons that propels me (slightly, if I may add) towards the sleekbooks are the 7-9hr battery life and the back-lit keyboard.But Guru, what does this novice know?!!


----------



## rider (May 28, 2012)

se7en said:


> No, that came out wrong. The main reasons that propels me (slightly, if I may add) towards the sleekbooks are the 7-9hr battery life and the back-lit keyboard.But Guru, what does this novice know?!!



Yeah, i read it has big battery life.. let see how much battery comes out from sleekbooks in real world. 
As u mentioned that u needs at least 5 hours battery, it can be easily get in some thinkpad or that sony vaio model. I think u should wait for some public response about sleekbook before buying.


----------



## Lord (May 29, 2012)

Guys, Which ASUS One will Perform better for Gaming :

Intel Core i7
8GB DDR3
1GB NVIDIA GRAPHICS GT 520MX

.vs.

Intel Core i5
4GB DDR3
2GB NVIDIA GRAPHICS GT 540M/630M

Please let me know your opinion with little Explainations.


----------



## rezurect007 (May 29, 2012)

Lord said:


> Guys, Which ASUS One will Perform better for Gaming :
> 
> Intel Core i7
> 8GB DDR3
> ...



A Core i3
4GB DDR3
1 GB ATI 7670m

Can beat both the builds above in gaming. Gaming is essentially GPU bound.

For Notebook graphics Benchmarks check :Mobile Graphics Cards - Benchmark List - Notebookcheck.net Tech


----------



## Lord (May 29, 2012)

rezurect007 said:


> A Core i3
> 4GB DDR3
> 1 GB ATI 7670m
> 
> ...



I know that. 

But I asked between these two only.

And I run Photoshop, Video editing, Vmware etc too.. so also consider the Overall..


----------



## rider (May 31, 2012)

Lord said:


> Guys, Which ASUS One will Perform better for Gaming :
> 
> Intel Core i7
> 8GB DDR3
> ...



Intel Core i7
8GB DDR3
1GB NVIDIA GRAPHICS GT 520MX

GT 520MX is almost as performer as ivy bridge's HD Graphics 4000, it doesn't affect you if you are not in much gaming?
High memory (8GB) and powerful processor like core-i7 is must for good performance in editing and virtualization.


----------



## Jripper (May 31, 2012)

For gaming:- the 2nd one with 540/630

For better experience in processor intensive applications:- the i7.


----------



## rider (May 31, 2012)

Core i5 dual core Ivy bridge processors are coming


----------



## pinak04 (May 31, 2012)

I want to buy buy laptop within Rs.40000. The range can maximum extend to 42k but not more. Purpose :- gaming,movie(in HD),work,net surfing...more over i am a b.tech student...so please would u tell me which would be good for me....i have searching through out the net for a good laptop within this this range but cannot make up my mind....
  I have shortlisted Asus k53sm-sx010d.
This is not my final decision so please suggest me what would be good...

Thank You.


----------



## vinothpl (Jun 2, 2012)

Guys
    I want to buy a laptop for less than 45 K for moderate gaming .. i have zeroed in on *Lenovo Z 570 315960*.. it is available in flipkart for 42 K(with 1 yr warranty). I checked it with a re seller here in bangalore and got to know that the same is available with him for 42k and the 3yr warranty one comes for 43 K..
 i dont mind the non availability of OS..

Is this a good option..does this model have any problems of sorts??

Regards 
Vinoth


----------



## dashing.sujay (Jun 2, 2012)

vinothpl said:


> Guys
> I want to buy a laptop for less than 45 K for moderate gaming .. i have zeroed in on *Lenovo Z 570 315960*.. it is available in flipkart for 42 K(with 1 yr warranty). I checked it with a re seller here in bangalore and got to know that the same is available with him for 42k and the 3yr warranty one comes for 43 K..
> i dont mind the non availability of OS..
> 
> ...



Go for *Asus k53sm-sx010D*.


----------



## vinothpl (Jun 2, 2012)

dashing.sujay said:


> Go for *Asus k53sm-sx010D*.



I did see this asus one in flipkart.. but how is the after sales Service for Asus in India??

and is that lenovo model a good one??


----------



## coderunknown (Jun 2, 2012)

GT540 = GT630. so both are same in graphics performance.

Asus aftersale service is descent. they have setup service center in pretty much all cities (different from motherboard, graphics card service center AFAIK).


----------



## aroraanant (Jun 2, 2012)

Asus one is better than Lenovo.
Lenovo service as well their build quality is pathetic. I suggest everyone to stay away from it, the only good thing from Lenovo is their thinkpads.
Asus is giving onsite warranty and as told by *SAM* its pretty decent.


----------



## rider (Jun 2, 2012)

Sam said:


> GT540 = GT630. so both are same in graphics performance.
> 
> Asus aftersale service is descent. they have setup service center in pretty much all cities (different from motherboard, graphics card service center AFAIK).



GT 630M is little bit better in fps.


----------



## aryan.838 (Jun 3, 2012)

*Laptop till Rs 50k...*

Guys I am going to join college this year, I will be doing Btech-CSE, now i require a good laptop till Rs 50k...so suggest something good.
Thanks


----------



## rider (Jun 3, 2012)

*Re: Laptop till Rs 50k...*



aryan.838 said:


> Guys I am going to join college this year, I will be doing Btech-CSE, now i require a good laptop till Rs 50k...so suggest something good.
> Thanks



Do you do gaming? If yes how much? 
Do you want a laptop with a good performance or some light weight?
How much battery life you want 3-4 hours or some more?


----------



## aroraanant (Jun 4, 2012)

*Re: Laptop till Rs 50k...*



aryan.838 said:


> Guys I am going to join college this year, I will be doing Btech-CSE, now i require a good laptop till Rs 50k...so suggest something good.
> Thanks



Have a look at Sony CB45.
You will get good battery back up, Full HD display, decent graphic card for medium gaming.


----------



## aryan.838 (Jun 4, 2012)

*Re: Laptop till Rs 50k...*



rider said:


> Do you do gaming? If yes how much?
> Do you want a laptop with a good performance or some light weight?
> How much battery life you want 3-4 hours or some more?


yes i do gaming...i want to play new games with medium settings
i want a good performing laptop...
a better battery life is always welcome



aroraanant said:


> Have a look at Sony CB45.
> You will get good battery back up, Full HD display, decent graphic card for medium gaming.


what would u say about lenovo y570??
but i have heard that lenovo build quality is very bad...


----------



## aroraanant (Jun 4, 2012)

^^^^
Lenovo one is not good.....


----------



## rider (Jun 4, 2012)

*Re: Laptop till Rs 50k...*



aryan.838 said:


> yes i do gaming...i want to play new games with medium settings
> i want a good performing laptop...
> a better battery life is always welcome
> 
> ...



As you said you do gaming and want to play new games in medium settings. I would say keep away from vaio models and lenovo is not much reliable.

HP Pavilion DV6-7012TX would be the perfect in you budget it comes with GT 630M that is capable to play new games in medium setting.

And if you don't want in-built windows 7 home premium, no product damage protection, no HD webcam like hp having all. You should better go with Asus K53SM-SX130D


----------



## aryan.838 (Jun 4, 2012)

*Re: Laptop till Rs 50k...*



rider said:


> As you said you do gaming and want to play new games in medium settings. I would say keep away from vaio models and lenovo is not much reliable.
> 
> HP Pavilion DV6-7012TX would be the perfect in you budget it comes with GT 630M that is capable to play new games in medium setting.
> 
> And if you don't want in-built windows 7 home premium, no product damage protection, no HD webcam like hp having all. You should better go with Asus K53SM-SX130D


thanks for your suggestions...can you tell me which one looks better?? and I personally think i would go with the HP one...and does it have a chiclet keyboard...backlight or not??
thanks again


----------



## rider (Jun 4, 2012)

*Re: Laptop till Rs 50k...*



aryan.838 said:


> thanks for your suggestions...can you tell me which one looks better?? and I personally think i would go with the HP one...and does it have a chiclet keyboard...backlight or not??
> thanks again



hp pavilion dv6-7012tx is a premium quality model, slimmer and lighter against all competitors, metallic finishing, speakers with triple bass reflex sub-woofer at the bottom, and yes it has a very nice full chiclet style keyboard with numeric keypad but no backlight, it's a pleasure to type on that.
It would cost you 50k in saholic.com included a carry bag and charger.


----------



## shan.nit (Jun 4, 2012)

friends i want to buy a new laptop and i have zeroed in on sony vaio cb45, hp dv6 7012tx and dell xps 15. Now I am really impressed by the specifications of dv6 but the lack of full hd screen is creating problem for me in deciding which one to go for. 
let me tell you frnds that I m crazy for the full hd screen of vaio plus its excellent keyboard. 
I want to know that if I go for dv6 then can I upgrade it to a full HD screen 2-3 years later?? is it possible.

I will basically use my laptop for photoshop, adobe indesign, a lot of video editing and watching full hd movies.


----------



## dashing.sujay (Jun 5, 2012)

^No its not possible. Whatever you buy in a laptop, remains same forever, no upgradibility. (except RAM, HDD, & CPU in some cases)


----------



## rider (Jun 5, 2012)

shan.nit said:


> friends i want to buy a new laptop and i have zeroed in on sony vaio cb45, hp dv6 7012tx and dell xps 15. Now I am really impressed by the specifications of dv6 but the lack of full hd screen is creating problem for me in deciding which one to go for.
> let me tell you frnds that I m crazy for the full hd screen of vaio plus its excellent keyboard.
> I want to know that if I go for dv6 then can I upgrade it to a full HD screen 2-3 years later?? is it possible.
> 
> I will basically use my laptop for photoshop, adobe indesign, a lot of video editing and watching full hd movies.



Maybe it is possible if you arrange some full HD 15.6" screen separately and install it in to dv6-7012tx, but you know it will costs you expensive. The model number is LG Philips LP156WF1-TLF3.
Hp was having one model with full-HD anti-glare display, but unfortunately it is now discontinued.


----------



## arani (Jun 5, 2012)

HP has recently launched the new HP Envy 4 Ultrabook with 3rd gen Ci5/500gb/2gb Radeon 7670m

Envy 4-1025tx

Envy 4-1002tx

will this laptop be a good buy 4 gaming? (the cpu clock speed is 1.7 ghz [])


----------



## coderunknown (Jun 5, 2012)

lol these are ultrabooks. you can game as the processor is capable of running almost any game but heating will cause the processor to downclock affecting gameplay.


----------



## arani (Jun 6, 2012)

Dell has launched the amazing new Inspiron series

Inspiron 14R special edition 3rd gen/1TB/4GB/ gt640M Link here (starts at 51k!!!!!!!)

Inspiron 15R special edition 3rd gen/1TB/4GB/ radeon 7730M Link here (starts at 49k!!)

Benchmarks say that the GT640M slightly edges out the Radeon 7730M.
I want to know which one will deliver better gaming performance? The specs are more or less the same except the graphics cards.


----------



## dashing.sujay (Jun 6, 2012)

More or less same.


----------



## arani (Jun 6, 2012)

^^^

one variant , 14R with 3rd gen ci5/8gb/500gb/2gb gt 640m costs 55k

another, 15R with 3rd gen ci7/4gb/1tb/2gb radeon 7730m costs just rs. 300 more. 

which one 2 go for?

p.s what does 'ICC' stand for in terms of computer lingo? the radeon 7730m is given as "AMD Radeon™ HD 7730M DDR3 2GB - ICC" and the display as "15.6" HD WLED True-Life (1366x768) - ICC"


----------



## rider (Jun 6, 2012)

arani said:


> ^^^
> 
> one variant , 14R with 3rd gen ci5/8gb/500gb/2gb gt 640m costs 55k
> 
> ...



LOL, core-i7 model anyday. The performance should be between the DDR3-versions of Nvidias GeForce GT 650M and 640M. 



Sam said:


> lol these are ultrabooks. you can game as the processor is capable of running almost any game but heating will cause the processor to downclock affecting gameplay.



LOL, what's the logic to put ATI Radeon 7670M. It will only help in editing stuffs.



arani said:


> Dell has launched the amazing new Inspiron series
> 
> Inspiron 14R special edition 3rd gen/1TB/4GB/ gt640M Link here (starts at 51k!!!!!!!)
> 
> ...



Now these are the XPS/dv6 lineup killer. 
Good to see good graphics chips chosen by dell. If you are gaming freak grab it.!!


----------



## arani (Jun 6, 2012)

*@rider*

will the radeon 7730m be as good as the gt 640m?

again, the 15R has 4gb lesser RAM than the 14R..will that make any difference? can i upgrade the RAM on the 15R?


----------



## rider (Jun 6, 2012)

arani said:


> *@rider*
> 
> will the radeon 7730m be as good as the gt 640m?
> 
> again, the 15R has 4gb lesser RAM than the 14R..will that make any difference? can i upgrade the RAM on the 15R?



Dell said 7730M is better than 640M, so 15R is better than 14R. In notebookcheck it is mentioned that it should fit between GT 650M and GT 640M. But I suggest you to wait for the benchmarks.
And RAM nowdays is like purchasing some pendrive. 
4 GB DDR3 1600 Mhz would cost 1400-1500 bucks, upgrade and put any day, no any issue.


----------



## arani (Jun 6, 2012)

^^^

how many RAM slots do laptops have?


----------



## thetechfreak (Jun 6, 2012)

arani said:


> ^^^
> 
> how many RAM slots do laptops have?



AFAIK most have 2 slots only. Some models also have  4.


----------



## rchnk (Jun 6, 2012)

i am an architecture student
which laptop would u recommend or d configuration dat i must luk on?
software dat i use are...
revit
autocad
photoshop
sketchup....and similar ones 
my budget is around 40k 

one laptop that i m considering right now(my friend recommended is asus-k53sm-sx010d).....pls comment on this too


----------



## arani (Jun 6, 2012)

^^^

if the laptops dnt have any unused slots, does that mean i have 2 replace the original RAMs?


----------



## rider (Jun 6, 2012)

arani said:


> ^^^
> 
> if the laptops dnt have any unused slots, does that mean i have 2 replace the original RAMs?



Man, the 4GB RAM that comes with dell laptop is a single RAM and you will definitely get at least one single slot to put 4GB more.


----------



## arani (Jun 6, 2012)

dts great..i guess its better 2 go for the 15R although i am a bit skeptical about the 7730m's performance as compared to the gt 640M..


----------



## dashing.sujay (Jun 6, 2012)

rchnk said:


> i am an architecture student
> which laptop would u recommend or d configuration dat i must luk on?
> software dat i use are...
> revit
> ...



Go for it.


----------



## rider (Jun 6, 2012)

arani said:


> dts great..i guess its better 2 go for the 15R although i am a bit skeptical about the 7730m's performance as compared to the gt 640M..



IMO you should wait for couple of weeks, read some user comments. But I guess you will not disappoint with HD 7730M.



rchnk said:


> i am an architecture student
> which laptop would u recommend or d configuration dat i must luk on?
> software dat i use are...
> revit
> ...



Best you can get in 40k is *asus-k53sm-sx010d* but you have to expend 6.5k more for genuine windows 7 home premium 64bit. Better to buy HP Pavilion g6-2008TX comes with genuine windows but core-i3.


----------



## arani (Jun 6, 2012)

as a matter of fact i wont be buying a laptop before the end of this month so i guess some reviews and comments from customers and critics will come up. maybe they will benchmark the radeon even. so i guess wait is fruitful.


----------



## rider (Jun 6, 2012)

arani said:


> as a matter of fact i wont be buying a laptop before the end of this month so i guess some reviews and comments from customers and critics will come up. maybe they will benchmark the radeon even. so i guess wait is fruitful.



Yea! good for you


----------



## arani (Jun 6, 2012)

Dell has also revised their old inspiron laptops with ivy bridge. but i can't understand the graphics specs. Under the video card section, they r given as-

UMA Assembly Base (ICC)
Discrete Assembly Base (ICC)

somebody please explain.


----------



## dashing.sujay (Jun 6, 2012)

arani said:


> Dell has also revised their old inspiron laptops with ivy bridge. but i can't understand the graphics specs. Under the video card section, they r given as-
> 
> UMA Assembly Base (ICC)
> Discrete Assembly Base (ICC)
> ...



UMA = Unified memory architecture, i.e., no discrete GPU, just HD4000.

Discrete Assembly Base = Having discrete GPU.


----------



## arani (Jun 6, 2012)

what does ICC mean and what is its significance?


----------



## dashing.sujay (Jun 6, 2012)

^What does it matters?


----------



## arani (Jun 6, 2012)

^ no i js wna make sure dt the radeon 7730m (ICC) is not some scaled down version of the original radeon 7730m


----------



## dashing.sujay (Jun 6, 2012)

Test them at showoom.


----------



## rchnk (Jun 7, 2012)

dashing.sujay said:


> Go for it.



if i wait for a month or lil less will the asus-k53sm-sx010d price drop......

will this configuration wrk for the next 4-5yrs ?
(for d software's that i will b using)
or is it bettr to buy a cpu.... since m a student nw in next 2yrs i wil b wrking

there is this add asus-rog which is 20kg
wts its cost?



rider said:


> IMO you should wait for couple of weeks, read some user comments. But I guess you will not disappoint with HD 7730M.
> 
> 
> 
> Best you can get in 40k is *asus-k53sm-sx010d* but you have to expend 6.5k more for genuine windows 7 home premium 64bit. Better to buy HP Pavilion g6-2008TX comes with genuine windows but core-i3.




i thnk i wont go with i3


----------



## sandynator (Jun 7, 2012)

When to expect *3rd gen Core i3 35/45 watt [ivy bridge]*? 
No information on Core i3 mobile 35W CPU anywhere. 

Are they going to be released or not ?

Only *Core i3-3217U 17watt* is showing on CPU-World

Refer to the last para on this page.
Revised Ivy Bridge launch schedule confirmed

"Core i3 desktop Ivy Bridge parts will be introduced in the third quarter 2012. There was a rumor that Core i3 mobile lineup will not be transitioned to Ivy Bridge. We believe that Core i3 mobiles will be released after all. VR-Zone previously disclosed details on Core i3-3217U ULV SKU, and there will be at least one Core i3 mobile 35W CPU. Mobile chips from i3 family will also launch in the third quarter."


----------



## dashing.sujay (Jun 7, 2012)

^They already released; Check newly released Inspiron.


----------



## sandynator (Jun 7, 2012)

dashing.sujay said:


> ^They already released; Check newly released Inspiron.



Are you sure brother Core i3 ivy bridge are out??

I could not find it yesterday on Dell India


----------



## dashing.sujay (Jun 7, 2012)

sandynator said:


> Are you sure brother Core i3 ivy bridge are out??
> 
> I could not find it yesterday on Dell India



Dell Inspiron 13z Laptop Details | Dell India


----------



## coderunknown (Jun 7, 2012)

sandynator said:


> Are you sure brother Core i3 ivy bridge are out??
> 
> I could not find it yesterday on Dell India



IVB i3 & i5s were released at same time. Online shops are slowing stocking them and clearing stock so hardly any of the online stores show any i3 laptops.


----------



## Reaper_vivek (Jun 7, 2012)

I bought Asus K55vm laptop 2 days ago..it has i7 3610QM, 8GB DDR3 and 2GB 630M..My issue is that the games are running fine..tried rage and BF3 at high settings..but 15-20 minutes into the game the laptop shuts down..I guess it's overheating, but it's a brand new laptop(with ICe-cool technology )..any solutions...I have ordered a laptop cooler from coolermaster but I want to know any other solutions


----------



## dashing.sujay (Jun 7, 2012)

^Check the threshold temp in power settings, and keep a track on temps via softwares like HWmonitor, and report them here.


----------



## coderunknown (Jun 7, 2012)

run CPUID HWMonitor, run games at heavy setting for 10min. post a screenshot of the HWMonitor here. 3rd gen i7 have real heating problem.

also ice cool tech lowers temp of the palmrest. not the whole laptop. Also its not any tech. just placing parts that generate more heat are kept near the screen area lowers temp.


----------



## dashing.sujay (Jun 7, 2012)

^This is due to TIM issue of IB I guess Sam ? (read it somewhere)


----------



## coderunknown (Jun 7, 2012)

dashing.sujay said:


> ^This is due to TIM issue of IB I guess Sam ? (read it somewhere)



mayn't be. cause from what i have read if temperature shoots into hot zone, first processor will be downclocked all the way to 800Mhz till the laptop enter safe temp zone and then go back to base clock, not abruptly shut down.

also TIM issue is about desktop IVB. you can pry open the heatspreader and inside there got TIM. low quality TIM. 


Spoiler



*assets.vr-zone.net/15680/ivy_die.jpg


whereas the laptop processors doesn't have any heatspreaders. Maybe the processor is a bad one as even if heating, a brand new laptop shouldn't shut down. At least i have never heard a brand new laptop shut down cause of heat


----------



## dashing.sujay (Jun 7, 2012)

^Yes, at least it shouldn't shut down.

BTW are you sure laptop processors don't have heat spreaders ?


----------



## Reaper_vivek (Jun 7, 2012)

It happened on the day i got it..playing Mirror's Edge and 20 minutes into the game, shut down..and today while playing Rage and BF3 respectively..It was for my cousin and he has it right now..I will check the temps and post here..I wish the laptop's allright as I persuaded my cousin to go for Asus instead of HP..


----------



## coderunknown (Jun 7, 2012)

dashing.sujay said:


> BTW are you sure laptop processors don't have heat spreaders ?



yup. definitely sure. heatpipe base is used as heatspreader.


Spoiler



*2.bp.blogspot.com/--Y5jRqDP86w/T4PrV3rRv6I/AAAAAAAAIgY/WTh2KHG_-dc/s1600/1-AMD-Trinity-Field-Test-Shows-FPU-Performance-Superior-to-Bulldozer.jpg
the desktop proccy have heatspreader, laptop (normal & ULV) doesn't have.
*www.notebookcheck.net/typo3temp/pics/7649e0ad88.jpg
custom heatspreader is used. its not fixed but bolted down





Reaper_vivek said:


> It happened on the day i got it..playing Mirror's Edge and 20 minutes into the game, shut down..and today while playing Rage and BF3 respectively..It was for my cousin and he has it right now..I will check the temps and post here..I wish the laptop's allright as I persuaded my cousin to go for Asus instead of HP..



then its a laptop problem. not with the processors itself. faulty electronics. maybe the processor is not downclocked and keeps heating up but first post a screenshot.


----------



## dashing.sujay (Jun 7, 2012)

Thanks


----------



## coderunknown (Jun 7, 2012)

my pleasure buddy


----------



## Reaper_vivek (Jun 7, 2012)

I read the manual..it says "The system shut down for critical cooling when temperature exceeds maximum safe upper limit"


----------



## coderunknown (Jun 7, 2012)

manual should carry another line at size 50 font "this laptop is not meant for gaming". seriously. take it to the shop and run a game. or just stress it using Futuremark or SuperPI. It'll shut down in a few minutes. though you can't claim for DOA where the whole laptop will be changed on spot. Even then you should get a new laptop of same model.


----------



## dashing.sujay (Jun 7, 2012)

Reaper_vivek said:


> I read the manual..it says "The system shut down for critical cooling when temperature exceeds maximum safe upper limit"



Critical temp = >100º.


----------



## Reaper_vivek (Jun 7, 2012)

I'll be damned..

At default clocks(No apps running)
*img20.imageshack.us/img20/5851/dafaq.jpg

Battlefield 3( 5 minutes into game)
*img18.imageshack.us/img18/8879/lmaoxn.jpg


----------



## dashing.sujay (Jun 7, 2012)

90° is too much for a new laptop. Take it to service centre.


----------



## coderunknown (Jun 7, 2012)

max safe value is 108. 90 looks high but if it stays constantly around 90-95 then its fine. surely it crossed 100 in 10-15min. faulty cooling and 45W processor to blame here.


----------



## Reaper_vivek (Jun 7, 2012)

Course of action?


----------



## coderunknown (Jun 7, 2012)

take it to the shop and ask them to replace it straightforward. don't go to service center. else you'll waste a month in fixing the problem.


----------



## Reaper_vivek (Jun 7, 2012)

The shopkeeper said at the time of buying.."If you buy HP, we will do all we can to get your product fixed BUT if you choose ASUS you will have to contact service center on your own"

Anyway I'll be going there tomorrow..and see what can be done..


----------



## ankurgel (Jun 7, 2012)

How compatible New Dell Inspiron series (new, IvyBridge one) is with linux. May sound slightly absurd question, but since the processor is new, I'm not quite sure if it's completely apt for linux (minus obnoxious heat etc) or not. 
Also, 
One of my friend (not linux user) will buy laptop soon, possibly within few days itself. This new series is recommendable, right?


----------



## girishpaiv (Jun 7, 2012)

so, is IVY Bridge more power consuming/heat generating compared to SB??
hope its the reverse way...


----------



## rider (Jun 7, 2012)

girishpaiv said:


> so, is IVY Bridge more power consuming/heat generating compared to SB??
> hope its the reverse way...



Ivy bridge core-i7 3612QM 2.3Ghz consumes just 35W, sandy bridge core-i7 267QM 2.2Ghz consumes 45W.


----------



## girishpaiv (Jun 7, 2012)

rider said:


> Ivy bridge core-i7 3612QM 2.3Ghz consumes just 35W, sandy bridge core-i7 267QM 2.2Ghz consumes 45W.



okey tnkz buddy..
good so heat generation will also be low in IB no?means longer lap life 

BTW  i7 3612QM is 2.1Ghz and 2.3Ghz is 3610QM


----------



## rider (Jun 7, 2012)

oh god what happen to me i am making so much typos.


----------



## raj_55555 (Jun 8, 2012)

Hey guys, really confused between Asus K53SM-SX130D (50000) and K53SM-SX010D(40000). My aim is to play hardcore games at low or medium settings. If that's possible with SX010D, I would love to save 10000 bucks.
Also I guess it would heat less. Is that right?

Can anybody cite an example of games that can't be played in those laptops?


----------



## saswat23 (Jun 8, 2012)

Check this: HP 2000 2116TU Laptop 3rd Gen Ci5/2GB/500GB/DOS: Flipkart.com: Compare, Review HP Notebook 
Is that Clock Speed real? Or is that in Turbo Boost mode?


----------



## rider (Jun 8, 2012)

saswat23 said:


> Check this: HP 2000 2116TU Laptop 3rd Gen Ci5/2GB/500GB/DOS: Flipkart.com: Compare, Review HP Notebook
> Is that Clock Speed real? Or is that in Turbo Boost mode?


 
No clock speed is 2.5Ghz in turbo 3.1Ghz Link


----------



## aroraanant (Jun 9, 2012)

raj_55555 said:


> Hey guys, really confused between Asus K53SM-SX130D (50000) and K53SM-SX010D(40000). My aim is to play hardcore games at low or medium settings. If that's possible with SX010D, I would love to save 10000 bucks.
> Also I guess it would heat less. Is that right?
> 
> Can anybody cite an example of games that can't be played in those laptops?



Obviously among the two you acn get SX010D but why don't you get the laptop with ivy bridge i.e. 3rd gen processors.
Dump these 2nd gen and get the latest one bro.


----------



## rider (Jun 9, 2012)

aroraanant said:


> Obviously among the two you acn get SX010D but why don't you get the laptop with ivy bridge i.e. 3rd gen processors.
> Dump these 2nd gen and get the latest one bro.



Yea! why to suggest people to get old laptops, if new ones are available.
Its better to get all new Dell Inspiron special edition in this price range.


----------



## lakhim (Jun 9, 2012)

Hi,

I am thinking of buying a laptop which I saw on Infibeam & Flipkart.
It is Asus Eee PC 1015CX-BLK011W Netbook Intel Atom/1GB/320GB/Linux.
I am choosing it because it is easy for my pocket and it is Asus and I am also been told that to gofor this laptop as it is good and easy to use for general home work.
 But I want to know if I want to install Win-7 or play games suc as Far Cry or Crysis or even Most Wanted.Will it be helpful as I it seems I have to pay extra for portable DVD Writer.
Please help.


----------



## coderunknown (Jun 9, 2012)

Crysis on intel atom?


----------



## lakhim (Jun 9, 2012)

Well I've also looked on the other laptops and this laptop is good but a little costlier for me. It is Sony VAIO E Series VPCEG35EN Laptop.
Will it be ok for playing games or only general purpose work.


----------



## coderunknown (Jun 9, 2012)

1 word OVERPRICED. first decide your budget. you are jumping from ~20k all the way to 31k.


----------



## rider (Jun 9, 2012)

lakhim said:


> Well I've also looked on the other laptops and this laptop is good but a little costlier for me. It is Sony VAIO E Series VPCEG35EN Laptop.
> Will it be ok for playing games or only general purpose work.



What is budget? That vaio laptop has no dedicated graphic card so not much for gaming.


----------



## aroraanant (Jun 9, 2012)

lakhim said:


> Well I've also looked on the other laptops and this laptop is good but a little costlier for me. It is Sony VAIO E Series VPCEG35EN Laptop.
> Will it be ok for playing games or only general purpose work.



Most wanted can be played very easily on this.
But I suggest you to wait for IVB i3 processor laptops.


----------



## raj_55555 (Jun 10, 2012)

aroraanant said:


> Obviously among the two you acn get SX010D but why don't you get the laptop with ivy bridge i.e. 3rd gen processors.
> Dump these 2nd gen and get the latest one bro.



You mean the same model is available with 3rd gen core i5 processors? I tried to search flipkart, ebay and a few more sites, couldn't find any. Could you please help? 

Also I read in wikipedia that Ivy bridge heats 20 degrees more than sandy bridge when overclocked, does it heat more even when not overclocked?



			
				rider said:
			
		

> Its better to get all new Dell Inspiron special edition in this price range.


Looking at it right as we speak. Is it below 50 k?

Guys thanks a lot, I really appreciate your replys.


----------



## coderunknown (Jun 10, 2012)

raj_55555 said:


> You mean the same model is available with 3rd gen core i5 processors? I tried to search flipkart, ebay and a few more sites, couldn't find any. Could you please help?



just a matter of time before same laptop with IVB shows up. 



raj_55555 said:


> Also I read in wikipedia that Ivy bridge heats 20 degrees more than sandy bridge when overclocked, does it heat more even when not overclock?



if companies spend time improving the cooling then its nothing to worry about. but most just swap processors. thats why heating problem will be there initially. also let it launch and have someone review it. nobody knows if Asus has done something about IVBs heat.


----------



## rider (Jun 10, 2012)

raj_55555 said:


> You mean the same model is available with 3rd gen core i5 processors? I tried to search flipkart, ebay and a few more sites, couldn't find any. Could you please help?
> 
> Also I read in wikipedia that Ivy bridge heats 20 degrees more than sandy bridge when overclocked, does it heat more even when not overclocked?
> 
> ...



Yes, it is in your budget and comes with genuine windows and total damage protection that you are getting in asus. This one with 500GB HDD and this one with 1 TB HDD
It comes with 3rd gen new core-i5 and HD 7670M (keep in mind HD 7670M> GT 630M)


----------



## har (Jun 10, 2012)

Guys what about Envy 4 versus Vaio T versus New Inspiron 14z ??
Considering one for college


----------



## himanshubias (Jun 10, 2012)

hi
i have spent near around searching a good gaming laptop near around 50-55 k for 1 month and finalized hp dv6 6121tx but hp discountunied it when i am just to buy it 
plz help me selecting a laptop with nearly same confug. as in dv6 6121tx
config of dv6 6121tx is
Model No - HP Pavilion dv6-6121TX

Operating System - Genuine Windows 7 Home Premium 64

Microprocessor - 2 GHz Intel Core i7-2630QM

Microprocessor Cache - 6 MB L3 cache

Memory - 4 GB 1333 MHz DDR3

Memory Max - Upgradeable to 16 GB DDR3

Video Graphics - AMD Radeon HD 6770M (2 GB GDDR5 dedicated)

Display - 15.6" High-Definition LED HP BrightView Display (1366 x 768)

Hard Drive - 640 GB SATA (5400 rpm)


----------



## arani (Jun 10, 2012)

@himanshubias

get the new dell inspiron 15r special edition..

Dell Inspiron 15R special edtion


----------



## rider (Jun 10, 2012)

himanshubias said:


> hi
> i have spent near around searching a good gaming laptop near around 50-55 k for 1 month and finalized hp dv6 6121tx but hp discountunied it when i am just to buy it
> plz help me selecting a laptop with nearly same confug. as in dv6 6121tx
> config of dv6 6121tx is
> ...



6121tx is very old model started to come 8-10 months ago. It was replaced by 6165tx in the end of november with a 10% better processor and 750 GB HDD.
Now days that has been also been discontinued. Now hp india is not providing a good gaming laptop in that price range. But some shops still have old stock of 6165tx like in saholic.com
You can buy new inspiron 15R special edition that is new in the market with better  gaming performance and battery backup.


----------



## aroraanant (Jun 11, 2012)

Currently Dell is only offering laptops with IVB processors, though there are few models in HP and Asus but they are not worth.
So if you wanna buy a laptop right now then get dell inspiron or wait to get some other good options


----------



## far (Jun 11, 2012)

Dell Inspiron looks good..  .  Hopefully new laptops with 3rd gen processors comes in quickly.. Looking for a laptop(3rd gen proc) 35~40 k.


----------



## guru_da_preet (Jun 11, 2012)

I've seen a lot of places that the hd 6770 in the HP dv6 is much better then the GT-555 in the Lenovo Y570.....

But on notebook check the 555 give a better performance then 6770, per individual games...yet overall the 6770 is placed higher then the 555????

Please someone clarify this for me..


----------



## rider (Jun 11, 2012)

guru_da_preet said:


> I've seen a lot of places that the hd 6770 in the HP dv6 is much better then the GT-555 in the Lenovo Y570.....
> 
> But on notebook check the 555 give a better performance then 6770, per individual games...yet overall the 6770 is placed higher then the 555????
> 
> Please someone clarify this for me..



6770M is better in performance than GT 555M. I checked notebookcheck where 6770M is higher in class than GT 555M. In gaming performance both are in tie condition. I'm comparing with alienware M14x GT 555M.
But the lenovo model that you mentioned comes with this is under-clocked version of GT 555M so much much less in performance than hp's 6770M.

BTW Are you purchasing a laptop for gaming?


----------



## dashing.sujay (Jun 11, 2012)

guru_da_preet said:


> I've seen a lot of places that the hd 6770 in the HP dv6 is much better then the GT-555 in the Lenovo Y570.....
> 
> But on notebook check the 555 give a better performance then 6770, per individual games...yet overall the 6770 is placed higher then the 555????
> 
> Please someone clarify this for me..





rider said:


> 6770M is better in performance than GT 555M. I checked notebookcheck where 6770M is higher in class than GT 555M. In gaming performance both are in tie condition. I'm comparing with alienware M14x GT 555M.
> But the lenovo model that you mentioned comes with this is under-clocked version of GT 555M so much much less in performance than hp's 6770M.



Nothing like that the 555M in Y570 contains lower clocked 555M, just that it has lowest variant of 555M, technically with much lower shader count which directly affects performance, giving performance level of ~540M or even low. (not more)


----------



## guru_da_preet (Jun 11, 2012)

You could say gaming with the whole package(i.e. entertainment)

I'm still volleying between a desktop or laptop...i just saw the DELL 15R special edition which has the gt640.....
plus i want a system which will last at least 2 yrs even if on medium settings (I definitely want it to play GTA 5) 

It is better then both the 6770 and 555, isn't it???


----------



## dashing.sujay (Jun 11, 2012)

guru_da_preet said:


> You could say gaming with the whole package(i.e. entertainment)
> 
> I'm still volleying between a desktop or laptop...i just saw the DELL 15R special edition which has the gt640.....
> plus i want a system which will last at least 2 yrs even if on medium settings (I definitely want it to play GTA 5)
> ...



Though 640M will be able to let you play those games at least at medium settings, but if your sole purpose is gaming, opt for a desktop. Laptop can't replace it. And you will be able to game at max with much cash saved.


----------



## rider (Jun 11, 2012)

guru_da_preet said:


> You could say gaming with the whole package(i.e. entertainment)
> 
> I'm still volleying between a desktop or laptop...i just saw the DELL 15R special edition which has the gt640.....
> plus i want a system which will last at least 2 yrs even if on medium settings (I definitely want it to play GTA 5)
> ...



In case of lenovo's GT 555M = A big NO!
And dell inspiron 15R special edition is not with GT 640M, it is with HD 7730M which best among all of 15" laptops, it ties with GT 640M of inspiron 14R special edition.
You can play GTA V with low or medium setting with these dell laptops, though requirements are not came out yet.


----------



## far (Jun 12, 2012)

Guys... now I have changed my budget for laptop from 45k  to 30 ~ 35k due to the purchase of my new phone  ...

I'm not going to game on the laptop... just use it for browsing,occasional videos/movie watching... and programming (java, .NET , SQL... etc)..

Please suggest me any suitable models... If I can get a 3rd gen will be more than happy..

I dont mind the screen size being 14 of 15.6 ...

I dont prefer brands like , ASUS , ACER .. ..Main thing... I want a laptop that will not have heating issues for my usage and with Original Win OS.


----------



## rider (Jun 12, 2012)

@ndroid_rocks said:


> Guys... now I have changed my budget for laptop from 45k  to 30 ~ 35k due to the purchase of my new phone  ...
> 
> I'm not going to game on the laptop... just use it for browsing,occasional videos/movie watching... and programming (java, .NET , SQL... etc)..
> 
> ...



As per your requirement check vaio or Thinkpad models.
First suggestion is Thinkpad coz it has awesome battery life and durability. I hope it would be updated with 3rd in a month.


----------



## abhikdutta (Jun 12, 2012)

guys please help me. i have 33k to 34k budget... i want to buy a laptop...is asus a good option? i only play fifa 2012 and nfs...so is it sufficient to buy a core i3, 4gb ram, 2gb nvidia grafix model? or should i go with amd quad core processors?


----------



## saswat23 (Jun 12, 2012)

This is the only option under 35k: HP 2000 2116TU Laptop 3rd Gen Ci5/2GB/500GB/DOS: Flipkart.com: Compare, Review HP Notebook


----------



## coderunknown (Jun 12, 2012)

abhikdutta said:


> guys please help me. i have 33k to 34k budget... i want to buy a laptop...is asus a good option? i only play fifa 2012 and nfs...so is it sufficient to buy a core i3, 4gb ram, 2gb nvidia grafix model? or should i go with amd quad core processors?



which model? give link.


----------



## rider (Jun 12, 2012)

abhikdutta said:


> guys please help me. i have 33k to 34k budget... i want to buy a laptop...is asus a good option? i only play fifa 2012 and nfs...so is it sufficient to buy a core i3, 4gb ram, 2gb nvidia grafix model? or should i go with amd quad core processors?



New quad-core core-i7 processors start from approx 55k price tag so forget in ur budget.
Intel HD Graphics 4000 of 3rd gen processor core-i5 is good enough to play games like FIFA 12. It is almost as powerful as nvidia GT 525M of XPS 15.


----------



## coderunknown (Jun 12, 2012)

^^ he was asking about i3


----------



## rider (Jun 12, 2012)

LINK He can get new core-i5 in his budget.


----------



## far (Jun 12, 2012)

rider said:


> As per your requirement check vaio or Thinkpad models.
> First suggestion is Thinkpad coz it has awesome battery life and durability. I hope it would be updated with 3rd in a month.



Can you be a bit precise... I assume that thinkpads will not have heating issues...and also.. any specific model that you can suggest ?


----------



## guru_da_preet (Jun 12, 2012)

dashing.sujay said:


> Though 640M will be able to let you play those games at least at medium settings, but if your sole purpose is gaming, opt for a desktop. Laptop can't replace it. And you will be able to game at max with much cash saved.



I thought about a desktop but i want the portability of a laptop as well,plus i'm not a hardcore gamer (by definition).

the DELL 17R comes with gt650m 2gb GDDR5....is it good choice


----------



## dashing.sujay (Jun 12, 2012)

guru_da_preet said:


> I thought about a desktop but i want the portability of a laptop as well,plus i'm not a hardcore gamer (by definition).
> 
> the DELL 17R comes with gt650m 2gb GDDR5....is it good choice



650M is definitely very good. If the portability issue doesn't worries you, you may go ahead.


----------



## rider (Jun 12, 2012)

guru_da_preet said:


> I thought about a desktop but i want the portability of a laptop as well,plus i'm not a hardcore gamer (by definition).
> 
> the DELL 17R comes with gt650m 2gb GDDR5....is it good choice



That Dell inspiron 17r SE is a good gaming product, the only problem u may face is weight, its a bulky 3.28 kg laptop.
Price is changed now it will cost you 66.8k included VAT.


----------



## coderunknown (Jun 12, 2012)

guru_da_preet said:


> I thought about a desktop but i want the portability of a laptop as well,plus i'm not a hardcore gamer (by definition).



a 30k desktop will be much powerful than a 60k laptop. if you can go for a desktop + laptop combo. with laptop you get portability but loose reliability and heavy use. so if you have a desktop, go for a laptop but its not a good idea to grab a laptop with gaming in mind.


----------



## guru_da_preet (Jun 12, 2012)

Sam said:


> a 30k desktop will be much powerful than a 60k laptop. if you can go for a desktop + laptop combo. with laptop you get portability but loose reliability and heavy use. so if you have a desktop, go for a laptop but its not a good idea to grab a laptop with gaming in mind.




As i said before i will no doubt play games that to heavy ones,the GT650 does have a good performance, plus this being India with its power cuts i just think the laptop might just be better......


----------



## manan23 (Jun 13, 2012)

I am looking for a laptop for arnd 50-55k. 
Must haves :
high performance
good battery backup
light weight 

Pls suggest .. I like the inspiron 14r & 15r spl edition..but they seem to be more for heavy gamers ..


----------



## far (Jun 13, 2012)

Is this laptop VFM ?

*www.flipkart.com/lenovo-z580-z-series-59-333346-laptop-3rd-gen-ci5-4gb-500gb-1gb-graphics-win-7-hb/p/itmdaba2bdkhbfya?pid=COMDABAYQB6D87PH&ref=c37f6f0c-67b3-443f-a9e4-5c90ba873a72


----------



## Barjesh Jain (Jun 13, 2012)

I want (13 or 14 inch) 3rd Generation Intel® Core™ i7-3612QM Processor with 128 SSD. I don't need dvd rom or graphic card. Could you please suggest any laptop with these configration.

One More Question 

Can i change New dell 13z's (Dell Inspiron 13z Laptop Details | Dell India) hard disk to ssd? and will it give me good result as in ultrabooks.?

Thanks..!!


----------



## rider (Jun 13, 2012)

@ndroid_rocks said:


> Is this laptop VFM ?
> 
> Lenovo Z580 Z Series Z580 (59-333346) Laptop 3rd Gen Ci5/4GB/500GB/1GB Graphics/Win 7 HB: Flipkart.com: Compare, Review Lenovo Notebook



LOL, this is look like cheap copy of macbook. 
No, it is not VFM, better one is inspiron 15r with HD 7670M in gaming performance and 1 MP webcam, and last but not the least dell service.

& and if you want 1 TB HDD model of same conf get this inpiron 15R only 1.5k more.
You can exclude 5% VAT by paying on the name of central govt employee.


----------



## aroraanant (Jun 13, 2012)

I big no for Lenovo, go for dell inspiron with IVB processors


----------



## far (Jun 13, 2012)

> & and if you want 1 TB HDD model of same conf get this inpiron 15R only 1.5k more.
> You can exclude 5% VAT by paying on the name of central govt employee.



Hmm.. We need to just mention the name of Central Govt Employee or pay using their card as well


----------



## prometheus (Jun 13, 2012)

Hi,
I would to get a laptop to gift my parents 

1) What is your budget? (INR or USD)
max 23-24k INR

2) What size & weight consideration (if any) would you prefer?
14" OR 15"screen

3) Are there any brands that you prefer or any you really don't like?
a. Like: Samsung, Lenovo (hows Asus?; found build quality a cheapo  )
b. Dislike: all others for now 

4) What are the primary tasks will you be performing with this notebook? 
all basic..such as net browsing, movies, pics browsing, ms office occasional video editing

5) What screen resolution(s) & type (glossy/matte) would you prefer?
matte (nothing really strict but need a really solid build quality; VFM)

6) Anything else you would like to say? (eg: local purchase, ASS,matte/glossy finish)
Would want to get a laptop which churns out maximum backup time also I can get a 9 cell separate battery pack if the full deal is within my budget. 

I found these models to fit my budget:

Samsung NP300E5Z-A0N, Samsung NP300E5Z-A0BIN Laptop (Silver - High glossy front)  is it really glossy..? as the name suggests..on flipkart? 

-- difference between these two is mainly of the 320GB/500GB harddrive and price diff on flipkart is just of few 100s.

Also found Lenovo B570 B Series Laptop (but it is discontinued on flipkart..anyplace else where I can get it?)

and Samsung RV Series RV513-A02IN Laptop (Titan Silver) but this AMD one is out of stock on flipkart 

I would really like to know more about 





> Processor	Pentium Dual Core (2nd Generation)
> Variant	B950


v/s


> AMD Processor	APU Dual Core
> Variant	E-450



Regards,
Prometheus


----------



## pankajsingh5k (Jun 13, 2012)

Hi everyone,

I wish to buy a laptop soon. I will be using it mainly for gaming so i am waiting to buy a Ivybridge + kepler mobility graphics card laptop. Kindly suggest one the best one availiable in India right now. my budget is around 50k ( + 10k more depending upon the specs).

I am not looking for a desktop replacement just a lappy that has good build quality and has the best processor+graphics card+ram+hdd combo under my budget so that it can run latest games.

Please suggest the ones availiable in India right now. Also please suggest any upcoming laptops (or resource where i can track upcoming laptops) that are worth the wait.


----------



## aryan.838 (Jun 13, 2012)

*Re: Laptop till Rs 50k...*



rider said:


> hp pavilion dv6-7012tx is a premium quality model, slimmer and lighter against all competitors, metallic finishing, speakers with triple bass reflex sub-woofer at the bottom, and yes it has a very nice full chiclet style keyboard with numeric keypad but no backlight, it's a pleasure to type on that.
> It would cost you 50k in saholic.com included a carry bag and charger.



Hey rider sorry for replying so late, I just saw on Dell's website their new inspiron 15r special edition lineup...what would you say about it?
How does it compare with Hp DV6 7012TX
Thanx


----------



## har (Jun 13, 2012)

Guys any idea where I can get myself a Rasberry Pi ??


----------



## vkl (Jun 13, 2012)

@*prometheus
*
Pentium B950 is a much better processor than amd E450 when it comes to processing power.Pentium B950 has intel hd3000 as IGP.Amd E450 is targeted at netbooks.It has a TDP of 18W so has a better battery life.Pentium B950 has a TDP of 35w.


----------



## prometheus (Jun 13, 2012)

har said:


> Guys any idea where I can get myself a Rasberry Pi ??



Hey 
I too once considered getting it 
btw check its website they are hooked up with farnell and element14 (these are names of the online electrical/electronic stores which are shipping worldwide  )

Happy hunting


----------



## prometheus (Jun 13, 2012)

Hi guys,
I just learned from Flipkart's customer care that I won't be able to order my laptop as I am from Noida 

They said that Uttar Pradesh has levied extra taxes so they won't be able to deliver it. AKA no laptops for UP ppl??

Anways....does somebody know where can i get this laptop?: Samsung NP300E5Z-A0BIN Laptop

I want to order it online but I am not able to find a competitive price similar to flipkart 

Could somebody help me out pls? will appreciate any efforts..


----------



## raj_55555 (Jun 13, 2012)

First of all thanks a lot to rider for pointing me to dell inspiron, otherwise I would have certainly bought the ASUS one. You guys are real pocket savers 

I have decided to buy the Dell inspiron 15r  and am confused between the Special edition (52 k with VAT) or the normal one (46 k with VAT)

I have two questions:
1. Will there be any huge difference in the gaming aspect (with different GPU) if I go with the Special edition?
2. What are those advantages (looks aside).

My main focus really is gaming at low or medium settings. Please comment.


----------



## aroraanant (Jun 14, 2012)

Go with the Special addition.


----------



## rider (Jun 14, 2012)

raj_55555 said:


> First of all thanks a lot to rider for pointing me to dell inspiron, otherwise I would have certainly bought the ASUS one. You guys are real pocket savers
> 
> I have decided to buy the Dell inspiron 15r  and am confused between the Special edition (52 k with VAT) or the normal one (46 k with VAT)
> 
> ...



Your welcome raj,  go with special edition, it limited period offer you are getting HD 7730M 2GB graphic card which is almost as good as GT 640M.



aryan.838 said:


> Hey rider sorry for replying so late, I just saw on Dell's website their new inspiron 15r special edition lineup...what would you say about it?
> How does it compare with Hp DV6 7012TX
> Thanx



These special editions are awesome on papers, go with it.


----------



## raj_55555 (Jun 14, 2012)

guys I don't understand, why do I have to buy a power adapter separately? Isn't it supposed to come bundled with the pack? It's asking for over 1k for some targus adaptor. 

Also I couldn't find the option to order the windows 7 disk, I read it can be ordered for extra 2$.


----------



## rider (Jun 14, 2012)

raj_55555 said:


> guys I don't understand, why do I have to buy a power adapter separately? Isn't it supposed to come bundled with the pack? It's asking for over 1k for some targus adaptor.
> 
> Also I couldn't find the option to order the windows 7 disk, I read it can be ordered for extra 2$.



what the! every laptop company provide charging adapter for free 

No, problem with with windows 7 disc, you can burn at home from your laptop.


----------



## aroraanant (Jun 14, 2012)

No the power adapter is included in the package, but now they have stopped giving CDs so you have to pay few extra bucks.


----------



## far (Jun 14, 2012)

raj_55555 said:


> guys I don't understand, why do I have to buy a power adapter separately? Isn't it supposed to come bundled with the pack? It's asking for over 1k for some targus adaptor.



Where is it asking... It doesn't provide such an option.. I tried to navigate the page.


----------



## raj_55555 (Jun 14, 2012)

Here's the link.

While customizing, you may find it in the accessories section.



			
				aroraanant said:
			
		

> but now they have stopped giving CDs so you have to pay few extra bucks.


I am ready to pay the few extra buck, please show me the option.


----------



## far (Jun 14, 2012)

raj_55555 said:


> Here's the link.
> 
> While customizing, you may find it in the accessories section.
> 
> ...



The package does have the power cord.. check in the 'items included' in the package....


----------



## aroraanant (Jun 14, 2012)

The option must be for an extra adapter I hope.
You call dell and ask about the CDs, there is no option as such.


----------



## raj_55555 (Jun 14, 2012)

@ndroid_rocks said:


> The package does have the power cord.. check in the 'items included' in the package....


Well maybe you are right, but technically the power cord doesn't mean the power adapter. Are you sure about this? I am pretty skeptical. 

Also if that is the case, why the option to buy another adapter?


----------



## coderunknown (Jun 14, 2012)

maybe your configured laptop's power requirement was higher than the default power adapter. so was asked to get a higher rated one.


----------



## far (Jun 15, 2012)

raj_55555 said:


> Well maybe you are right, but technically the power cord doesn't mean the power adapter. Are you sure about this? I am pretty skeptical.
> 
> Also if that is the case, why the option to buy another adapter?



I guess ..  you need not be worried.. There is no point just giving the 'powercord' for a laptop in your perspective... You will get an adapter for sure...


----------



## rockinggokul (Jun 15, 2012)

hello dear td forumites
i'm lookin for an upgrade to my trusty ol' aspire (dual core,1gb,160 hd)

zeroed up on Asus for the amazing VFM 

got 2 models in my head :

Asus k53s... with i7-2610 , 4gb ram , 750 gb hard disk and 2gb Nvidia (not sure but guess its the 540m)
@*40 k*

and the other

Asus K55VM... with i7-3610qm , 8gb ram n 1tb hd with 2gb Nvidia 630m + 1 gb intel HD graphics 4000
@*50k*

so is the k55vm good enough for the extra 10k ?????

both come with backpack,mouse,headset..
also the dealer says the ram is upgradable for an extra 1500 to 8 gigs(for k53S )ofcourse!

so lookin for some good piece of advice.....
n also any other better suggestions (if any) 

thanks already!!!


----------



## Ramu56 (Jun 15, 2012)

Guys please help me.Where can i get Windows 7 32 bit drivers for Asus K53SM-SX010D ?They CD given by them and their website contains 64 bit drivers.Please help.


----------



## pratik385 (Jun 18, 2012)

Hi guys, suggest a Laptop for my Bro.

1) What is your budget? (INR or USD)
Within 30,000 INR

2) What size & weight consideration (if any) would you prefer?
d. Mainstream; 15" - 16" screen

3) Are there any brands that you prefer or any you really don't like?
It should be reliable and good after sales support.

4) What are the primary tasks will you be performing with this notebook? 
Net surfing, watching movies, listening to music and lots of picasa work (Basic daily usage) NO GAMING

5) What screen resolution(s) & type (glossy/matte) would you prefer?
Any standard resolution will work. 

6) Anything else you would like to say? (eg: local purchase, ASS,matte/glossy finish) 
Will purchase from store.


----------



## rider (Jun 18, 2012)

pratik385 said:


> Hi guys, suggest a Laptop for my Bro.
> 
> 1) What is your budget? (INR or USD)
> Within 30,000 INR
> ...



Samsung NP300E5Z-A0HIN Laptop

You won't get that much good configuration in under 32k. It has 2nd gen core-i5 2.5Ghz, 4GB RAM, 750 GB HDD and upto 7 hours battery with 1000 cycles (3x better cycles than conventional laptops).


----------



## aroraanant (Jun 18, 2012)

^^^^
The best laptops for you are mentioned here
Hope it helps.


----------



## pratik385 (Jun 18, 2012)

woah, Thank you very much for the quick response 
I will tell him to get this one only...


----------



## rider (Jun 18, 2012)

pratik385 said:


> woah, Thank you very much for the quick response
> I will tell him to get this one only...



Your welcome, the best thing i liked is battery backup and life span of samsung model.

BTW How much you are getting in your XPS 15?


----------



## pratik385 (Jun 18, 2012)

Its giving around 2hrs with i7 with medium brightness so its great but ivent given much look at it. so completely happy with it. Also ive installed a clean win7 from Dell's dvd. The key i entered mentioned on the back side is invalid, whatsup with that?


----------



## rider (Jun 19, 2012)

pratik385 said:


> Its giving around 2hrs with i7 with medium brightness so its great but ivent given much look at it. so completely happy with it. Also ive installed a clean win7 from Dell's dvd. The key i entered mentioned on the back side is invalid, whatsup with that?



You should call Dell India and ask to them.


----------



## ankit j (Jun 19, 2012)

hello friends,
i wud just like to compare these 3 laptops
1.*www.flipkart.com/hp-pavilion-g6-20...00gb-win-7-hb-1gb-graphics/p/itmdaa2xq7jnnvch pavilion g6 2005ax)
2.AS5755G-2333G50Mnks | Product Model and
3.Buy Dell Inspiron 15R Laptop [Core i3/ 3GB/ 320GB/ 1GB NVIDIA] In Noida, Delhi, Ghaziabad, Gurgaon, Faridabad INDIA(dell inspiron15r)
i m not a game freak do casual gaming just tell me which laptop is comparatively better...
i like to listen music nd do multimedia like to play with softwares nd in future will develop one too.. plz let me know which will be most suited for me my budget is around 35k.
i just wanna make it clear that the thing i buy shud be satisfactory...
i did'nt had amd experience before so m totally confused wid this...
all replies are most welcome...


----------



## coderunknown (Jun 19, 2012)

all these 3 are of different price range. first decide. 



ankit j said:


> 1.*www.flipkart.com/hp-pavilion-g6-20...b-win-7-hb-1gb-graphics/p/itmdaa2xq7jnnvch(hp pavilion g6 2005ax)



great for gaming and average for other stuff.



ankit j said:


> 2.AS5755G-2333G50Mnks | Product Model and



gaming performance same as above but have slightly better processor.



ankit j said:


> 3.Buy Dell Inspiron 15R Laptop [Core i3/ 3GB/ 320GB/ 1GB NVIDIA



which one? there are more than 2-3 different Dell 15R config.



ankit j said:


> i m not a game freak do casual gaming just tell me which laptop is comparatively better...
> i like to listen music nd do multimedia like to play with softwares nd in future will develop one too.. plz let me know which will be most suited for me my budget is around 35k.



if you are not into game and want a descent laptop, check this: HP 2000 2116TU. you get better battery life as well as better processing power and this one can run almost all games at low settings.


----------



## rider (Jun 19, 2012)

ankit j said:


> hello friends,
> i wud just like to compare these 3 laptops
> 1.*www.flipkart.com/hp-pavilion-g6-20...b-win-7-hb-1gb-graphics/p/itmdaa2xq7jnnvch(hp pavilion g6 2005ax)
> 2.as5755g-2333g50mnks | product model and
> ...



hp 2000 2116tu


----------



## aroraanant (Jun 20, 2012)

ankit j said:


> hello friends,
> i wud just like to compare these 3 laptops
> 1.*www.flipkart.com/hp-pavilion-g6-20...b-win-7-hb-1gb-graphics/p/itmdaa2xq7jnnvch(hp pavilion g6 2005ax)
> 2.AS5755G-2333G50Mnks | Product Model and
> ...


None of them are good.


----------



## nikhildewan (Jun 20, 2012)

On this forum, last month I was recommended to buy SVE14A16FNH for my needs, but due to some reason, have not bought it yet. So today I checked out Sony site and found new launched SVS15116GNB to be even better.

Comparison : SVE14A16FNH vs SVS15116GNB

Q1) Should I consider it? Is it worth the money?
Q2) Is *NVIDIA® GeForce® GT 640M LE GPU* better than *AMD Radeon™ HD 7670M* ?  Check out this link. Could not very well understand the rating.
Q3) Sony center guys themselves gave feedback for previous S series laptops to be as worst laptops. Would it be risky to go for the new ones?

Note : In the specs of SVS15116GNB, flash memory is shown as 750 GB (Serial ATA,* 5400 rpm* )... must be a typo..


----------



## gump (Jun 20, 2012)

Need Quick advice on buying the below HP Pavilion G6-2005AX Laptop.

HP Pavilion G6-2005AX Laptop AMD A8 Quad Core/4GB/500GB/Win 7 HB/1GB Graphics: Flipkart.com: Compare, Review HP Notebook

Reasons for considering this is:

*HP Brand*: Brother working with HP so will get addition 12% discount from the purchase price

*Games:* Need to play games in Medium settings (like crysis, MP3 etc.. )

Movies and Browsing are regular use.

Do i need to buy cooling pad along with this, if so any recommended cooling pads ?

Thanks.


----------



## coderunknown (Jun 20, 2012)

12% discount. that will be like 29k for it. If you game then a cooling pad will really help.


----------



## dashing.sujay (Jun 20, 2012)

nikhildewan said:


> On this forum, last month I was recommended to buy SVE14A16FNH for my needs, but due to some reason, have not bought it yet. So today I checked out Sony site and found new launched SVS15116GNB to be even better.
> 
> Comparison : SVE14A16FNH vs SVS15116GNB
> 
> ...



1) Depends,  14" vs 15"6. Heavier vs Lighter.

2) Yes, ~20%.

3) Source ?

And why 5400 would be a typo? Almost 99% laptops ship with 5400rpm HDDs.


----------



## techno (Jun 20, 2012)

I Have a HP Probook 14inch  Laptop...Its Becoming very hot around 60 c just within 30 minitues after turning on no gaming nor movie playing or too many apps are running at the same time but it becomes hot i am worried it can damage my hardwares it dont have any vents under just a big vent on left side what to do?? plz suggest the BEST LAPTOP COOLER with in 1k or 1.2k (max)....other suggestion also be given to keep laptop cooler...........


----------



## gump (Jun 20, 2012)

Sam said:


> 12% discount. that will be like 29k for it. If you game then a cooling pad will really help.



Thanks, so you think 2005AX is a decent laptop for gaming and rest of entertainment


----------



## coderunknown (Jun 21, 2012)

it all depends how much money you are willing to spend on a laptop. Under 35k it is unbeatable (for now). Above 35k there are lot better laptops but you'll have to spend close to 40k for those if not more.


----------



## dashing.sujay (Jun 21, 2012)

techno said:


> I Have a HP Probook 14inch  Laptop...Its Becoming very hot around 60 c just within 30 minitues after turning on no gaming nor movie playing or too many apps are running at the same time but it becomes hot i am worried it can damage my hardwares it dont have any vents under just a big vent on left side what to do?? plz suggest the BEST LAPTOP COOLER with in 1k or 1.2k (max)....other suggestion also be given to keep laptop cooler...........



Your laptop needs servicing instead of a laptop cooler. You need to clean the all dust accumulated inside vents and other parts of laptop by opening it. Plus, reapply the thermal paste. You will notice at least 10° reduction after doing as said. If you can do it (by watching visual tutorials) then its absolutely fine, or take it to service centre.


----------



## techno (Jun 21, 2012)

dashing.sujay said:


> Your laptop needs servicing instead of a laptop cooler. You need to clean the all dust accumulated inside vents and other parts of laptop by opening it. Plus, reapply the thermal paste. You will notice at least 10° reduction after doing as said. If you can do it (by watching visual tutorials) then its absolutely fine, or take it to service centre.



opened my laptop for the first time...by me...cleaned it self...a fan wings has accumulated a layer of dust i cleaned it and now it works 5-8°c cooler than before....is it ok????????


----------



## rider (Jun 21, 2012)

techno said:


> opened my laptop for the first time...by me...cleaned it self...a fan wings has accumulated a layer of dust i cleaned it and now it works 5-8°c cooler than before....is it ok????????



How old is your laptop? It should be cleaned on the fan side regularly after 10-12 months. It make the difference in temperature. 
Though, you cleaned now, it seems fine now.


----------



## dashing.sujay (Jun 21, 2012)

techno said:


> opened my laptop for the first time...by me...cleaned it self...a fan wings has accumulated a layer of dust i cleaned it and now it works 5-8°c cooler than before....is it ok????????



Now if possible reapply thermal paste to get best results.


----------



## criztle (Jun 21, 2012)

my budget is 50 k
i want intel core i5 
and lenevo only
 plz suggest some laptops
also i was thinking to decide b/w ideapad y570 or z580


----------



## techno (Jun 21, 2012)

rider said:


> How old is your laptop? It should be cleaned on the fan side regularly after 10-12 months. It make the difference in temperature.
> Though, you cleaned now, it seems fine now.



hmm,  ok now i got it my laptop is 16months old....cleaned in exactly right time....



dashing.sujay said:


> Now if possible reapply thermal paste to get best results.



ya sujay i will do it as soon as possible and many thanks to help me......


----------



## nikhildewan (Jun 21, 2012)

dashing.sujay said:


> 1) Depends,  14" vs 15"6. Heavier vs Lighter.
> 
> 2) Yes, ~20%.
> 
> ...



Source is Sony Center employee, JP Nagar, Bangalore

And typo as in.. flash memory doesn't have mechanical parts, so its performance cannot be measured in RPM. Moreover they have shown 750GB as flash memory, which I guess is not available in market right now, so for sure it must be 750GB HDD, not SSD.


----------



## dashing.sujay (Jun 21, 2012)

nikhildewan said:


> And typo as in.. flash memory doesn't have mechanical parts, so its performance cannot be measured in RPM. Moreover they have shown 750GB as flash memory, which I guess is not available in market right now, so for sure it must be 750GB HDD, not SSD.



Of course, but where it is written as SSD ?


----------



## nikhildewan (Jun 21, 2012)

dashing.sujay said:


> Of course, but where it is written as SSD ?



if you see the comparison link I provided earlier, you would be able to see it

for S series laptop, they have shown flash memory aka Solid State Drive(SSD) as 750GB 5400rpm


----------



## dashing.sujay (Jun 21, 2012)

nikhildewan said:


> if you see the comparison link I provided earlier, you would be able to see it
> 
> for S series laptop, they have shown flash memory aka Solid State Drive(SSD) as 750GB 5400rpm



That's a blunder. 750GB SSD would itself 30k at least.


----------



## nikhildewan (Jun 21, 2012)

dashing.sujay said:


> That's a blunder. 750GB SSD would itself 30k at least.



on the sony uk site, one has option to configure the laptop to one's need. The highest available SSD one can have is 500GB costing 975 pounds, which is 85593 rupees... even costlier than the overall cost of laptop... 

I have already emailed the customer care about this mistake, but no reply from them.


----------



## aroraanant (Jun 23, 2012)

If it is a SSD it won't be 5400RPM.


----------



## techno (Jun 24, 2012)

My elder brother has a 8yeras old compaq presario M2000 its running on 512 mb ram and works dailty almost 18 - 20hours main task is to download from torrents....its battery is died it dosent give just 5secs back up power gone laptop off matter....dose it harms the laptop? , will a UPS work with the laptop? as it turns on even battery is not inserted and plugged dirctly....what to do? if suugesting go with ups the suggest a good ups also....thanks in advance....


----------



## a_medico (Jun 24, 2012)

*Budget* - 50K

My friend's parents are willing to carry a laptop for me from US.

*Requirements* - 14 inch preferably. (but dont mind 15 inch if lightweight)
3rd generation ivy-bridge based processors ( i am assuming these are the best one currently considering the budget)
*RAM* - 6-8GB
*HD* - minimum 750gb
*battery* - 6 cell ( i havent come across 9 cell battery in ivy-bridge based laptops yet...are they upgradable to 9 cell?)
Preferably backlit keyboard.

*Tasks* - Adobe photoshop, Adobe Lightroom mostly. Movies. Other routine (and many) applications.

_Most important criteria_ (though it may sound idiotic) - Must open a word document (2010) in minimum possible time. 

Wouldn't be upgrading it in next 5 years.

*Have zeroed in upon* - Lenovo Thinkpad Y480, Dell XPS series, HP Envy series but open to suggestions.

They will be traveling in mid august so I need to decide till July last week.

Your inputs will be very helpful.

Currently I am keeping a watch on *Deals2buy.com*


----------



## aroraanant (Jun 24, 2012)

a_medico said:


> *Budget* - 50K
> 
> My friend's parents are willing to carry a laptop for me from US.
> 
> ...


In India
XPS with IVB will cost 60k or above.
Thinkpads right now don't come with IVB.
And even Envy will cost you more than 50k.
BTW you can get Dell Inspiron Special Edition in your budget.
You can get more info about the same from dell India website.

In US
The best option for you will be:
Sony - 15.5" VAIO S Series Laptop


----------



## rider (Jun 24, 2012)

+ 1 for that sony IPS 1080p model, it would be better to use photoshop and other editing softwares in that quality screen. Also you would get free PS3 in offer.


----------



## a_medico (Jun 24, 2012)

Thanks bhailog.... I'll be getting it from US, not India. I guess I can even fit an i7 in 50k budget if brought from US.


----------



## yyyy (Jun 24, 2012)

i wanna buy a nice laptop in the range abt Rs 30000 for college purpose so plzz tell me which one is the best (stylish,spacy,speedy) ?


----------



## rider (Jun 25, 2012)

yyyy said:


> i wanna buy a nice laptop in the range abt Rs 30000 for college purpose so plzz tell me which one is the best (stylish,spacy,speedy) ?



Samsung NP300E5Z-A0HIN
It is the best coz you won't get any core-i5 2.5Ghz, 4GB RAM, 750 HDD  in this price.


----------



## har (Jun 25, 2012)

Guys what do you think of the HP Envy 4 ? Runs BF3 at medium settings pretty well and is just 1.7 kgs.


----------



## aroraanant (Jun 25, 2012)

yyyy said:


> i wanna buy a nice laptop in the range abt Rs 30000 for college purpose so plzz tell me which one is the best (stylish,spacy,speedy) ?



The best option for you are *these*


----------



## coderunknown (Jun 25, 2012)

har said:


> Guys what do you think of the HP Envy 4 ? *Runs BF3 at medium settings pretty well* and is just 1.7 kgs.



really? where you found that? check this: Review Sony Vaio SVT1311M1ES Ultrabook. Same processor.

*images.anandtech.com/graphs/graph5772/45939.png
a quad core 2nd gen i7 mobile offers 13FPS so even if you lower the graphics to absolute minimum that 1.4Ghz i3 won't run BF3. Seriously get your facts right buddy. BF3's system requirement is way too much for most laptops.


----------



## har (Jun 25, 2012)

It has a i5(ULV)+7670m radeon.

This video shows BF3 running(medium settings):
BF3 HP Envy 4T FRaps.avi - YouTube

Full reviews:
Part 1:HP ENVY 6t Ultrabook Laptop Full In-Depth Review Part 1 (High Quality) - YouTube
Part 2:HP ENVY 6t Ultrabook Laptop Full In-Depth Review Part 2 - I Responded To Your Questions - YouTube

Part two also shows arkham city running.


----------



## coderunknown (Jun 25, 2012)

flipkart showing it as 53-57k. Pricing is ok if you are on the hunt for an ultrabook only. else there are many better options.


----------



## vds5344 (Jun 26, 2012)

hi everybody,
I'm pretty new here and noob in laptops. Though i had a system with Intel pentium 4 2.4 ghz 256 mb ram and 80gb hdd , contains a integrated Intel graphics controller 64mb 
needless to say it would take too much time to load eragon. Or play gta sa
this time I'm going for laptop as I'll be in college soon, so need a decent lappy which could perform well in games and Maybe able to run max payne 3
budget 30k stretching atmost to 40k 
after searching i found that gaming lappy is a seriously expensive business. Though it may be that i might be asking too much but I've not touched a pc since 3 years  current one is dead.[posting this from opera mobile]
Help please, if it would last 4 years it would be awesome.
I don't worry much about weight thickness or design. It should just run decent games not at ultra though.


----------



## thetechfreak (Jun 26, 2012)

Spend a little more and get this- HP Pavilion G6-2005AX Laptop AMD A8 Quad Core/4GB/500GB/Win 7 HB/1GB Graphics: Flipkart.com: Compare, Review HP Notebook


----------



## vds5344 (Jun 26, 2012)

thanks for reply i had being eying thiS one closely and went for reviews but it's still not confirmed if it would be able to run nice new games like mp 3 on medium? This would be only purchase for 4 years so need to get confirmed first.


----------



## vkl (Jun 26, 2012)

@vds5344
Get HP Pavilion G6-2005AX as suggested by thetechfreak.It is available for around 31k locally.It provides the best GPU in this price at the moment.
Check out the reviews posted by members who bought this laptop:
review1
review2


----------



## coderunknown (Jun 26, 2012)

vds5344 said:


> thanks for reply i had being eying thiS one closely and went for reviews but it's still not confirmed if it would be able to run nice new games like mp 3 on medium? This would be only purchase for 4 years so need to get confirmed first.



if 2005AX can't run MP3, get ready to spend 45k.


----------



## vds5344 (Jun 26, 2012)

45k  on which laptop? i seriously doubt this one would play max payne. i played first version on my comp don't wanna miss 3rd installment of this game


----------



## thetechfreak (Jun 26, 2012)

Sam said:


> if 2005AX can't run MP3, get ready to spend 45k.



Why? I think the ATI Radeon 7670M should be able to run at med-low atleast


----------



## coderunknown (Jun 26, 2012)

vds5344 said:


> 45k  on which laptop?



Max Payne 3 is definitely not a CPU hog. So that boils down to the kind of GPU the laptop has. Under 40k, HD7670M is the fastest GPU you can find and that too only in the HP. If HD7670M can't handle MP3, you'll need GT640M or equivalent GPU from Red Team (7730M or better) and laptops with that kind of GPU will cost you >45k. Dell Inspiron have GT640M i think. Will have to check but the asking price is 45k.



vds5344 said:


> i seriously doubt this one would play max payne.



Check notebookcheck for Max Payne 3 benchmark and at the last part is comparison of various GPUs and the FPS they offer. That will clear your doubt.



thetechfreak said:


> Why? I think the ATI Radeon 7670M should be able to run at med-low atleast



yes 7670M will handle any game at low-mid settings. At least handles BF3 at low settings. Mp3 will be easily handled. But he was too paranoid.

Inspiron 15R SE 50k. Not sure if Acer has any cheaper model with somewhat similar config. So if HP 2005AX can't run MP3, get ready to spend 50k


----------



## rider (Jun 26, 2012)

7670M is a fine gpu, even better than nvidia GT 630M.


----------



## vds5344 (Jun 26, 2012)

how does it compare to 640m kepler?

50k I'm dead :'( btw i still want a future proof machine. A good gpu. Time to beg parents. My father is an ex armyman so it might give some discount. ? Help would be appreciated.


----------



## coderunknown (Jun 27, 2012)

GT630M + 10% performance = HD7670M + 10-15% performance = GT640M


----------



## rahul17732 (Jun 27, 2012)

Friends,
I want to purchase a laptop so please suggest me some...

price limit-43000 Rs
screen size- 14" to 15.6"(15.6" will be better)

Brands- Hp/asus/samsung
Tasks to be performed-
Somewhat gaming(like crysis,MAX Payne3).. HD movies.. Browsing..

looks- should be good looking...


----------



## vds5344 (Jun 27, 2012)

gt 640 would cost fortune! Time to wait for prices to go down and save a few bucks

also i feel after seeing benchmarks atleast a 650m is required for decent results. 630m is just not too good comparing to hd 4000
650m come to a 50k mark I'll wait


----------



## rider (Jun 27, 2012)

650m will never come in a 50k laptop.


----------



## rohitruls (Jun 27, 2012)

Hi Guys,


I am planning to buy *Dell Inspiron 15R or 17R Special Edition*. 
I will be Using it For College Purpose and Gaming too. 

15R SE Config
Cost = ($1077)

17R SE Config
Cost = ($1077)

I have a few doubts.

1. Does 15R SE come with a Full Keyboard with the Numeric Pad?

2. The 17R SE does not have a Blu Ray reader in the model I am looking for. So will that be required?

3. Another Major Difference Between the two is The Graphics Card.

*15R SE - AMD Radeon™ HD 7730M 2GB
17R SE - Nvidia GeForce GT 650M 2GB*

I want to Buy 15R SE as 17R SE will be kinda Big for College Use.
But the only thing Stopping me is from buying 15R SE is that I read Somewhere that the "Nvidia GeForce GT 650M 2GB" in 17R SE is better than AMD Radeon™ HD 7730M 2GB. 

4. Also Should I consider Buying a HP Pavilion dv6-7014nr?? > Cost = $1099
How is it when compared to the Dell Inspiron 15r/17r Special Edition??


Kindly Drop In Your Suggestion Please.


----------



## sakii (Jun 27, 2012)

Hey Guys..... New to the forum.... 
Same question..... want A LAPTOP 

Now wht I have is a budget of odd 45K .... and I would lyk to reserve some cash for accesories    say 5K. 

I had done some market search and a month back lockedon to Lenovo Ideapad Y570 costing 50K but the problem was avg battery backup.

Then come IVY ...and game changed.

I was a die hard gamer couple of yeras back..but now working professional.... so gaming is quite low... but want to get a gaming one. A decent battery eater and offocurse performance beast.

Lastly I had a doubt: Nvidia GT series superseed Radeon on avg. Plz enlighten me.

PS: I worship Intel not AMD


----------



## vds5344 (Jun 27, 2012)

650m is better, wait you can else get 15r se

that is not indian site of hp


----------



## rider (Jun 27, 2012)

@sakii This year new laptops are coming with more nvidia option, and nvidia vs radeon depends on price range. In your budget its better to a radeon gpu, buy new dell inspiron normal version. Powered by new 3rd gen intel core-i5, Radeon HD 7670M, 4 GB RAM, 1 TB HDD.
Keep in mind hd 7670m is better than nvidia gt 630m.

@rohitruls as i said hp dv6-7014nr is the best invyour budget, it has better gpu than inspiron 15se. 17se has same conf but a pain for the coolege use its very bulky and heavy. hp model is the best choice for you, it weighs about  two and half kg and has awesome 1080p display, also it has better build quality than dell inspirons.


----------



## RON28 (Jun 27, 2012)

what is *GREY MARKET*, i was looking for a laptop in 42k and one of the dealer told me  
that if i want best laptop, better buy from *GREY MARKET* 

what is it? he said i would get an 60K laptop for 35k, is it true?  can someone tell me what is it? are those products are from chinese companies?


----------



## thetechfreak (Jun 27, 2012)

^^


Wikipedia]says this-


Spoiler






> A grey market or gray market, also known as parallel market,[1] is the trade of a commodity through distribution channels which, while legal, are unofficial, unauthorized, or unintended by the original manufacturer. The term gray economy, however, refers to workers being paid under the table, without paying income taxes or contributing to such public services as Social Security and Medicare.[2] It is sometimes referred to as the underground economy or "hidden economy."
> 
> The two main types of grey market are imported manufactured goods that would normally be unavailable or more expensive in a certain country and unissued securities that are not yet traded in official markets. Sometimes the term dark market is used to describe secretive, unregulated (though often technically legal) trading in commodity futures, notably crude oil in 2008.[3] This can be considered a third type of "grey market" since it is legal, yet unregulated, and probably not intended or explicitly authorized by oil producers.





> Grey-market goods refer to "legal goods" which are sold outside normal distribution channels by companies which may have no relationship with the producer of the goods. Frequently this form of parallel import occurs when the price of an item is significantly higher in one country than another. This situation commonly occurs with electronic equipment such as cameras. Entrepreneurs buy the product where it is available cheaply, often at retail but sometimes at wholesale, and import it legally to the target market. They then sell it at a price high enough to provide a profit but under the normal market price. International efforts to promote free trade, including reduced tariffs and harmonized national standards, facilitate this form of arbitrage whenever manufacturers attempt to preserve highly disparate pricing. Because of the nature of grey markets, it is difficult or impossible to track the precise numbers of grey-market sales. Grey-market goods are often new, but some grey market goods are used goods. A market in used goods is sometimes nicknamed a Green Market.
> 
> Importing certain legally restricted items such as prescription drugs or firearms would be categorized as black market, as would smuggling the goods into the target country to avoid import duties. A related concept is bootlegging, the smuggling or transport of highly regulated goods, especially alcoholic beverages. The term "bootlegging" is also often applied to the production or distribution of counterfeit or otherwise infringing goods. Grey markets can sometimes develop for select video game consoles and titles whose demand temporarily outstrips supply and the local shops run out of stock, this happens especially during the holiday season. Other popular items, such as dolls can also be affected. In such situations the grey market price may be considerably higher than the manufacturer's suggested retail price. Online auction sites such as eBay have contributed to the emergence of the video game grey market.


----------



## coderunknown (Jun 27, 2012)

RON28 said:


> what is it? he said i would get an 60K laptop for 35k, is it true?  can someone tell me what is it? are those products are from chinese companies?



without bill, without seal, stay away. who knows what stuff are replaced by them.


----------



## vds5344 (Jun 27, 2012)

grey market  not for hard earned money. Never buy it!

once i was fooled. People beware is all can say!
Don't wanna tell details how was i fooled!


----------



## RON28 (Jun 27, 2012)

vds5344 said:


> grey market  not for hard earned money. Never buy it!
> 
> once i was fooled. People beware is all can say!
> Don't wanna tell details how was i fooled!



you should tell in brief, people will come to know about it who get trapped  come on tell now 



Sam said:


> without bill, without seal, stay away. who knows what stuff are replaced by them.



ok


----------



## aks1993 (Jun 27, 2012)

does anyone has samsung laptop in this forum?


----------



## vds5344 (Jun 27, 2012)

ok i bought 5 games cd's a headphone in hyderabad in some bazaar like that in rs 300 
it was some monster packing.
When i checked, cd's were corrupt and the earphones were Chinese dummy with original like covers.


----------



## RON28 (Jun 27, 2012)

vds5344 said:


> ok i bought 5 games cd's a headphone in hyderabad in some bazaar like that in rs 300
> it was some monster packing.
> When i checked, cd's were corrupt and the earphones were Chinese dummy with original like covers.



just now read about *GREY MARKET PRODUCTS* on google, i will never purchase anything from grey market


----------



## vds5344 (Jun 27, 2012)

yes it's better ! Really never go for it.


----------



## raj_55555 (Jun 27, 2012)

Hmm!! I don't suggest it either. But sometimes you do get lucky.
My friend bought a 57k canon for only 35k, and it's right by my side as I type


----------



## rider (Jun 27, 2012)

grey market is good for grey people. (matured)


----------



## rohitruls (Jun 28, 2012)

rider said:


> @rohitruls as i said hp dv6-7014nr is the best invyour budget, it has better gpu than inspiron 15se. 17se has same conf but a pain for the coolege use its very bulky and heavy. hp model is the best choice for you, it weighs about  two and half kg and has awesome 1080p display, also it has better build quality than dell inspirons.



Thanks for your Suggestions.. Really helpful


----------



## Raptor1989 (Jun 28, 2012)

Guys, I need some help. I've never bought a laptop myself though used many. I need to buy one and got my eyes on Dell XPS 15. But I got a few queries.

1. When I buy the laptop, the OS supplied is Windows 7 Home Basic SP1 64-bit. Can I opt for Windows 7 Ultimate SP1 64-bit? Do I get the OS DVD 'cause I bought it.
2. The Dell India website allows customization. The XPS 15 model comes with 4GB DDR3 RAM by default. Can I ask for 8GB at the store?
3. Do I get to choose the partition sizes?
4. I've seen a lot of XPS 15 models over the Internet. Some with i3 and some with i7. When I ask for the XPS 15 model, which one do I get? I want the one with i7 2670QM processor.
5. I'll be using my laptop as a replacement for my PC as I'm going to college. I'll be extensively using it for gaming. Do I need cooling pad?
6. What's the difference between buying from a Dell Exclusive Store and a Dell Reseller?
7. Anything else I'll be needing to buy along with my laptop?

Hopefully I'd get my answers by today as I'm planning to buy tomorrow.  Thanks.


----------



## sakii (Jun 28, 2012)

rider said:


> @sakii This year new laptops are coming with more nvidia option, and nvidia vs radeon depends on price range. In your budget its better to a radeon gpu, buy new dell inspiron normal version. Powered by new 3rd gen intel core-i5, Radeon HD 7670M, 4 GB RAM, 1 TB HDD.
> Keep in mind hd 7670m is better than nvidia gt 630m.



Thanks for prompt reply.
 Plz enlighen me on these lines:  ^_^
3rd gen i5 will be sufficient for me iff I want to go thru latest game titles... I want to be assured on it. 
Also I thought 1 TB @ 5500RPM will b a bottleneck while gaming performance (may be I am short on knowledge) but yess it will be huge on memory.

This card 7670M was anonunced mid 2011 so will it be gud still ?? Its a 40 nm chip so...battery performance i think will be avg.   

Any model with Nvidia counterpart GT640M 

I had talk with Lenovo sales rep. he told me Lenovo Y580 is abt to be anounced in INDIA by mid july or july month end. So plz share ur views on lenovo too 

I may b too demanding


----------



## coderunknown (Jun 28, 2012)

Raptor1989 said:


> 1. When I buy the laptop, the OS supplied is Windows 7 Home Basic SP1 64-bit. Can I opt for Windows 7 Ultimate SP1 64-bit? Do I get the OS DVD 'cause I bought it.



no. OS is preinstalled and all you get is a recovery disc. You can opt for Ultimate but that most likely will cost you 6-8k more.



Raptor1989 said:


> 2. The Dell India website allows customization. The XPS 15 model comes with 4GB DDR3 RAM by default. Can I ask for 8GB at the store?



yes you can.



Raptor1989 said:


> 3. Do I get to choose the partition sizes?



usually laptops ships with 1 primary and recovery partition. you can resize partitions yourself.




Raptor1989 said:


> 4. I've seen a lot of XPS 15 models over the Internet. Some with i3 and some with i7. When I ask for the XPS 15 model, which one do I get? I want the one with i7 2670QM processor.



check Dells website. They should have the exact model number. Dell XPS 15 followed by a number or ask store that you want the one with i7 2670QM. If they don't have it, they'll arrange it for you.



Raptor1989 said:


> 5. I'll be using my laptop as a replacement for my PC as I'm going to college. I'll be extensively using it for gaming. Do I need cooling pad?



you better go for one.



Raptor1989 said:


> 6. What's the difference between buying from a Dell Exclusive Store and a Dell Reseller?



Exclusive sore = costly. max models available.
reseller = cheaper. but limited models available.


----------



## rchnk (Jun 30, 2012)

IdeaPad Z580
Metallic Grey
Z580 Core i5 2GB OS GFx
smeone pls review this laptop i think this is bettr than the asus k series k52 sm101d

asus is dos contains 0.3megapixel cam but 750gb storage
whereas lenovo gives win7 hb 500gb 1mp cam

both have the nvidia 630 2gb 
which one do u suggest i shuld buy!!pullhair: 
m so confused between the two!! plus m nt getting the price for lenovo one other than its website!! wt to do?!


----------



## sakii (Jun 30, 2012)

Guys...Help me out.
I hv already posted my requirements.

I have a month time to buy one....!!!

Is there any better lappy to b introducedin market soon.

DELL sites says cost will be UPP by 1 July.


----------



## rider (Jun 30, 2012)

rchnk said:


> IdeaPad Z580
> Metallic Grey
> Z580 Core i5 2GB OS GFx
> smeone pls review this laptop i think this is bettr than the asus k series k52 sm101d
> ...



Its better to buy new dell inspiron 15R comes with pre-loaded windows 64bit and 1 MP webcam. It has HD 7670M 1GB, which is better performer than GT 630M 2GB. Also a big 1 TB HDD for movies and games. Complete VFM!!


----------



## vds5344 (Jun 30, 2012)

14r has gt 640m but benchmarks for the 7730m aren't out yet.


----------



## rider (Jun 30, 2012)

vds5344 said:


> 14r has gt 640m but benchmarks for the 7730m aren't out yet.



who said benchmark's aint out, ask owners about performance. Both are almost same performer GT 640M is little better.


----------



## dkm_007 (Jun 30, 2012)

*Dell Inspiron vs Samsung N550*

Planning to buy a laptop. mainly for gaming purpose with budget upto 65k.

Have narrowed down to 2 choices:
1. Dell Inspiron 17r se 
 i. i5-3210, 3rd Gen, upto 3.1 GHz
 ii. 17"screen 1600x900
 iii. 4GB RAM (Dell rep said this can be upgraded to 8GB)
 iv. 1 TB hard disk 5400 rpm,
 v. NVIDIA GT 650M GDDR5 2GB
 vi. DVD RW
 vii. Price 64k

Haven't considered Inspiron 15r se as it has AMD 7730M which is lower in performance w.r.t GT 650M

2. Samsung NP550P5C-S02IN
 i. i7 Processor 3610QM 2.30Hz, (Samsung tech rep said this is with turbo boost upto 3.3 GHz)
 ii. 15.6"screen led backlit (1366x768)
 iii. 8 GB RAM (expandable to 16GB)
 iv. 1 TB hard disk
 v.  NVIDIA GT 650M DDR3 2GB
 vi. BluRay
 vii. Price: 58k 

I own one HP desktop and laptop. Have to go for Dell or Samsung as HP isn't offering any laptop in India with GT 650M or better within my budget. My last HP laptop was dv5000 which worked well for 6 years until now.

Request if somebody can advise on the above two laptops. As I said earlier, my idea is to buy a laptop which can play games to be released in the next 2 years (is this wishful thinking?).


----------



## vds5344 (Jun 30, 2012)

second laptop where to buy that one?

the inspiron is having gddr5 gpu which is better so 17r se but it has an i5 though 2.5 is enough for games at that resolution


----------



## rider (Jun 30, 2012)

*Re: Dell Inspiron vs Samsung N550*



dkm_007 said:


> Planning to buy a laptop. mainly for gaming purpose with budget upto 65k.
> 
> Have narrowed down to 2 choices:
> 1. Dell Inspiron 17r se
> ...



hp might launch a model with GT 650M soon, in about a month or so.
From the two above options, samsung is much better and future proof and make it correct that the screen resolution is 1600 x 900 not typical 1366x768.



vds5344 said:


> second laptop where to buy that one?
> 
> the inspiron is having gddr5 gpu which is better so 17r se but it has an i5 though 2.5 is enough for games at that resolution



That inspiron model's gaming performance would be less than samsung model. Gaming not only depends upon GPU but also upon what processor is using.

Memory speed doesn't matter much, though I have 2GB DDR5 GPU, it only can play 500 MB in games like max payne 3 properly.


----------



## vds5344 (Jun 30, 2012)

so processor or vram? ^le me confused


----------



## rider (Jul 1, 2012)

vds5344 said:


> so processor or vram? ^le me confused



In gaming both things should be better. Samsung has too has GT 650M with 850Mhz but core-i7 boosts fps.


----------



## dkm_007 (Jul 1, 2012)

vds5344 said:


> second laptop where to buy that one?
> 
> the inspiron is having gddr5 gpu which is better so 17r se but it has an i5 though 2.5 is enough for games at that resolution



the samsung laptop is available at their stores. I went to their Nehru Place showroom. Had difficulty finding it on their website.....



rider said:


> hp might launch a model with GT 650M soon, in about a month or so.
> From the two above options, samsung is much better and future proof and make it correct that the screen resolution is 1600 x 900 not typical 1366x768.
> 
> 
> ...



regarding screen resolution, the Samsung store guy@ Nehru Place told me its 1600x900 but when I checked with Samsung tech rep, he said its 1366x768

any idea about samsung laptops in general.....their performance, durability, after sales service....


----------



## har (Jul 1, 2012)

*Re: Dell Inspiron vs Samsung N550*



dkm_007 said:


> Planning to buy a laptop. mainly for gaming purpose with budget upto 65k.
> 
> Have narrowed down to 2 choices:
> 1. Dell Inspiron 17r se
> ...



Is the Samsung available ?? I thought it was not available !! Thank you soooo much But is there an option without the blu-ray option ?
Still GT650M at 58k is AWESOME 

So I have decided on my next laptop


----------



## vds5344 (Jul 1, 2012)

me to a i 5 version at 50k  wow I'm gonna buy it. Btw gimme address. Will it be available in kanpur. ? Anybody knows contact number of their's? Oh look i gotta visit cybercafe soon to look out for this one btw links would be appreciated.


----------



## rider (Jul 1, 2012)

dkm_007 said:


> the samsung laptop is available at their stores. I went to their Nehru Place showroom. Had difficulty finding it on their website.....
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Samsung laptops are good, service would be fine in delhi, the quality and display is awesome. Grab it! and post pics of it. I'm sure the resolution would be 1600x900 see specs of NP550P5C-S02IN.
Also inbuilt JBL 3 Speakers with sub-woofer will rock!!


----------



## vds5344 (Jul 1, 2012)

looks like it's time ask my father


----------



## SijuS (Jul 1, 2012)

I'm a bit confused here. Is Samsung NP550P5C-S02IN really available at 58k? I mean, core i7, 8gb ram, 1TB HDD and 650M GPU? And also a bluray drive packed in? Is it for real? If yes, then isnt it far better than the Dell Inspiron SE's? Why are ppl buying Inspiron? When was it launched? I couldnt find it at flipkart or ebay.


----------



## rider (Jul 1, 2012)

SijuS said:


> I'm a bit confused here. Is Samsung NP550P5C-S02IN really available at 58k? I mean, core i7, 8gb ram, 1TB HDD and 650M GPU? And also a bluray drive packed in? Is it for real? If yes, then isnt it far better than the Dell Inspiron SE's? Why are ppl buying Inspiron? When was it launched? I couldnt find it at flipkart or ebay.



Yes, it is real, yes it is better than inspiron SE, people buying inspiron because they are not aware of this model, it might be launched in a week or so and you can buy it from nehru place samsung laptops shop, never buy any big product like this laptop from flipkart with no COD option. COD option is limited to 50k product range.


----------



## har (Jul 1, 2012)

The Samsung is a really good deal !! The display has bad brightness distribution and only 1366*768 but it has a good matt finish 

I will buy it if its available in Kerala without blu-ray option. But if the lenevo y580 (comes with the GTX660m which is much better than even 650m,its the highest kepler series card) is launched at a similar price, the samsung is toast. The samsung has a full numeric keypad though  but no backlit option


----------



## rider (Jul 1, 2012)

har said:


> The Samsung is a really good deal !! The display has bad brightness distribution and only 1366*768 but it has a good matt finish
> 
> I will buy it if its available in Kerala without blu-ray option. But if the lenevo y580 (comes with the GTX660m which is much better than even 650m,its the highest kepler series card) is launched at a similar price, the samsung is toast. The samsung has a full numeric keypad though  but no backlit option



Read specs it is 1600x900 LINK 

Give me link of lenovo model.


----------



## har (Jul 1, 2012)

@rider--Samsung screen is 1366*768. Only 17" model has 1600*900. Your link is wrong.

Samsung link:Samsung outs new Series 5 550P notebook in the UK, Ivy Bridge and numeric keypad onboard -- Engadget

Lenevo link:IdeaPad Y580 - Powerful Gaming Laptop PC by Lenovo (US)


----------



## rider (Jul 1, 2012)

har said:


> @rider--Samsung screen is 1366*768. Only 17" model has 1600*900. Your link is wrong.
> 
> Samsung link:Samsung outs new Series 5 550P notebook in the UK, Ivy Bridge and numeric keypad onboard -- Engadget
> 
> Lenevo link:IdeaPad Y580 - Powerful Gaming Laptop PC by Lenovo (US)



Dunno, even the shopkeeper is saying it is 1600x900, but samsung panel display would be definitely better than dell.
Don't expect that lenovo model for less than 75k in india, those deals are for US, we in india will not get in that much discount. The actual price of base model is $1,499 that is almost 82k. Many vaio of models of this price range are coming with free PS3 in US but here in india not even free PS2. US market is bigger and has much competition.


----------



## n64freak (Jul 1, 2012)

Oh, btw, just to point out one fact, the 650M used on the Samsung one uses DDR3, whereas the 650M on the Inspiron uses GDDR5. As seen online, the second version is considerably faster. The only problem with the Inspiron being, of course, that it's available only for the bigger, 17" version. Looking at this, seems like Samsung has won the gaming laptop under 60k prize


----------



## rider (Jul 1, 2012)

n64freak said:


> Oh, btw, just to point out one fact, the 650M used on the Samsung one uses DDR3, whereas the 650M on the Inspiron uses GDDR5. As seen online, the second version is considerably faster. The only problem with the Inspiron being, of course, that it's available only for the bigger, 17" version. Looking at this, seems like Samsung has won the gaming laptop under 60k prize



Don't go much deep, samsung will provide better gaming fps, thanks to its core-i7. Samsung is the deal of the moment better than bulky core-i5 inspiron 17R SE.

Gaming not much depends upon GPU memory type, both are 850Mhz GPU.


----------



## har (Jul 1, 2012)

@rider--Maybe lenevo will surpise us !! But I wouldnt buy it because the reported temperatures are extremely high 

Samsung definitely the best deal. Better processor makes up for ddr3.


----------



## vkl (Jul 1, 2012)

For the same processor,gddr5 version of gt650m would be noticeably faster than the ddr3 version.

At 768p there wont be that much difference between gddr5 version and ddr3 version.
As the resolution increases from 1600p to higher gaming is more dependent on
GPU than CPU unless the CPU is too weak to bottleneck the GPU.


----------



## rider (Jul 1, 2012)

har said:


> @rider--Maybe lenevo will surpise us !! But I wouldnt buy it because the reported temperatures are extremely high
> 
> Samsung definitely the best deal. Better processor makes up for ddr3.



I don't think lenovo will surprise to launch GTX 660M, under 60k. Last year they fooled customer by providing a lower clock model of GT 555M which outputs like GT 540M. GTX 660M comes in high class gaming laptops like alienware, MSI G-series etc, it is made for a heavy thick laptop.
There is noth much requirement of memory on GPU. 2 GB in a 720p screen is of no use. 1 GB is sufficient for a 720p laptop, it's all marketing gimmick, typical people classify the power by memory. 
e.g. My 6770M is DDR5 but is less performer than new GT 640M DDR3. 

Gaming is not totally depended on GPU it also depends on processor.. samsung is providing core-i7 which output better gaming performance than inspiron 17R SE.


----------



## har (Jul 1, 2012)

New games like Max Payne 3 uses all 4 cores of i7 !! Newer games will definitely run better on i7 rather than i5


----------



## rider (Jul 1, 2012)

core-i7 is must for high gaming, it is future proof too.

core-i series are divided on 3 types:
core-i3 for everyday and general use.
core-i5 for multimedia and medium gaming.
core-i7 for high end multimedia, editing 1080p videos, professional RAW image editing and hardcore gaming.


----------



## vkl (Jul 1, 2012)

rider said:


> I don't think lenovo will surprise to launch GTX 660M, under 60k. Last year they fooled customer by providing a lower clock model of GT 555M which outputs like GT 540M. GTX 660M comes in high class gaming laptops like alienware, MSI G-series etc, it is made for a heavy thick laptop.
> There is noth much requirement of memory on GPU. 2 GB in a 720p screen is of no use. 1 GB is sufficient for a 720p laptop, it's all marketing gimmick, typical people classify the power by memory.
> e.g. My 6770M is DDR5 but is less performer than new GT 640M DDR3.
> 
> Gaming is not totally depended on GPU it also depends on processor.. samsung is providing core-i7 which output better gaming performance than inspiron 17R SE.


At 768p the samsung 550p would be faster but at 900p inspiron 17R would be faster in some games because of the faster gddr5 memory despite its i5 cpu.
No point in comparing gddr5 version and ddr3 version of two different cards.
For a card like gt610m or 520m,gddr5 would be useless as it cant utilise that bandwidth.
Check the link below
GT 650M GDDR5 vs DDR3 and 2GB vs 1GB memory capacity
^^With same processors the gt650m gddr5 version is generally faster than the ddr3 version

Yes i7 is better because of 2 additional physical cores and better maximum clock frequency so that it can churn out more instructions to the GPU faster.But in the games where processor is not bottle-necking,Gpu is more important.
For eg. in most games,the performance of desktop i3 2100 is near about equal to i7 2600k because of high IPC and clocks of both the processors they are not bottle-necking the GPU.


----------



## rider (Jul 1, 2012)

Definitely DDR5 is better, but overall in real life I think core-i7 of samsung would outcome better performer.. despite of ddr3 memory. These comparisons of DDR3 and DDR5 are all with core-i7s no core-i5.


----------



## vkl (Jul 1, 2012)

^^well where the cpu speed would be a bottleneck,samsung 550p would be the winner otherwise dell inspiron 17r.


----------



## har (Jul 1, 2012)

In any case the sammy is just 58k even with bluray. Without it may cost only arnd 52-53k !! And samsung warranty is much cheaper. Whereas inspiron 17r costs 65k !! Thats a HUGE difference !! The sammy has a matte screen too !! A difference of 10k just for a gddr5 instead of i7 ? Not worth it


----------



## vkl (Jul 1, 2012)

^^yeh at 58k samsung specs look nice.
It's a better buy for most especially with the 3rd gen i7 processor and a good graphic card(gt 650m ddr3).


----------



## rider (Jul 1, 2012)

har said:


> In any case the sammy is just 58k even with bluray. Without it may cost only arnd 52-53k !! And samsung warranty is much cheaper. Whereas inspiron 17r costs 65k !! Thats a HUGE difference !! The sammy has a matte screen too !! A difference of 10k just for a gddr5 instead of i7 ? Not worth it



also 17R is a very bulky almost three and half kg laptop not recommended who carry in bag or college students. My friend once has a 17" laptop and he suffered due to its high weight. The word laptop means a personal computer which can be use on your the upper surface of the thighs called lap, but I don't think 17" can be placed, even apple dumped their 17" macbook pro from market now.
17" laptops comes in desktop replacement, not mainstream like 15.6".


----------



## chinmaya (Jul 1, 2012)

har said:


> In any case the sammy is just 58k even with bluray. Without it may cost only arnd 52-53k !! And samsung warranty is much cheaper. Whereas inspiron 17r costs 65k !! Thats a HUGE difference !! The sammy has a matte screen too !! A difference of 10k just for a gddr5 instead of i7 ? Not worth it



how reliable are samsung laptops? i mean in terms of heating issues, performance and after sales service.


----------



## SijuS (Jul 1, 2012)

rider said:


> Yes, it is real, yes it is better than inspiron SE, people buying inspiron because they are not aware of this model, it might be launched in a week or so and you can buy it from nehru place samsung laptops shop, never buy any big product like this laptop from flipkart with no COD option. COD option is limited to 50k product range.




Okay. And yeah, I never buy expensive things online. I'd prefer to go to the store and check it out myself before buying. The Samsung one sounds like a real good deal. I'll actually wait for a month more and see what HP has to offer. 

Hope that some TDF member buys the Samsung one soon, so that we can get some pictures and some detailed reviews with benchmarks!


----------



## rider (Jul 1, 2012)

chinmaya said:


> how reliable are samsung laptops? i mean in terms of heating issues, performance and after sales service.



Why you need a laptop, you already have a nice gaming desktop with GT 550 Ti?



SijuS said:


> Okay. And yeah, I never buy expensive things online. I'd prefer to go to the store and check it out myself before buying. The Samsung one sounds like a real good deal. I'll actually wait for a month more and see what HP has to offer.
> 
> Hope that some TDF member buys the Samsung one soon, so that we can get some pictures and some detailed reviews with benchmarks!



If everyone started thinking like you, no one will buy that awesome samsung laptop. Samsung is a good company, working really hard to occupy laptop market. Their series 3 laptops are good, having awesome 6hrs battery life and 1000 cycles. I think the quality of this high laptop would be great too.


----------



## SijuS (Jul 1, 2012)

I dont have anything against Samsung or any other brand for the matter. But I'm expecting HP to launch their laptops soon, in competition to Dell, and now Samsung! I'm in no sort of hurry, so I'd wait. If HP comes up with something good then I'd buy it right away and I'd review it myself. If not, I'll get the Samsung one for sure


----------



## utkarsh73 (Jul 2, 2012)

Hello guys, I haven't been in touch with new laptop releases for a long time so I m not aware of the newer models out in the market. So please help me find a suitable laptop. The query is quite general so I thought it better not to make a new thread.

Laptop will be used mostly for gaming and for other multimedia purposes like watching movies etc and some programming in Java and C++.

Budget is 40,000.

Battery life is not a concern though more the better.

No specific screen choices. 1366X768 will do. But screen size must be 15".


I have pinpointed Asus K53SM SX010D through some research. Are there better alternatives for the price?


----------



## rider (Jul 2, 2012)

@utkarsh 
Buy New Dell Inspiron 15R it is better than overpriced asus model which comes with DOS, no HD webcam and no damage cover warranty.
It has HD 7670M that is better GPU than GT 630M.


----------



## Raptor1989 (Jul 2, 2012)

Guys, I'm confused. Reading all your posts. I'll keep it simple. I need a laptop as a replacement for my PC. I'll be using it for high-end gaming. I have a  few demands.

1. Definitely i7, preferably with 3rd gen processor, but won't be unhappy with a 2nd gen one too.
2. 8GB DDR3 RAM is must, if more is available at nominal price rise, no harm.
3. Must have Windows 7 Ultimate 64-bit SP1.
4. 1TB HDD or more.
5. 15.6" or more screen size.
6. Obviously with a good graphics card, 2GB DDR3, preferably GT 650M.

My budget is 70k. Please suggest a laptop. Dell, Samsung or Lenovo. I stay near Kolkata. References to a few shops will be helpful. Thanks.


----------



## shuhailnp (Jul 2, 2012)

Hello
How is this laptop , i m thinking of buying it ..

Samsung NP305U1A-A06IN

Samsung NP305U1A-A06IN: Flipkart.com: Compare, Review Samsung Netbook


or please suggest better one of same category ..


----------



## rider (Jul 2, 2012)

shuhailnp said:


> Hello
> How is this laptop , i m thinking of buying it ..
> 
> Samsung NP305U1A-A06IN
> ...



It is not a complete laptop it is an AMD netbook. Better to increase your budget to 25k and get a good proper intel laptop Asus X54C-SX261D



Raptor1989 said:


> Guys, I'm confused. Reading all your posts. I'll keep it simple. I need a laptop as a replacement for my PC. I'll be using it for high-end gaming. I have a  few demands.
> 
> 1. Definitely i7, preferably with 3rd gen processor, but won't be unhappy with a 2nd gen one too.
> 2. 8GB DDR3 RAM is must, if more is available at nominal price rise, no harm.
> ...



Go to samsung laptop shop and know about this model NP550P5C-S02IN

Some shops' addresses


----------



## chinmaya (Jul 2, 2012)

rider said:


> Why you need a laptop, you already have a nice gaming desktop with GT 550 Ti?



need a laptop due to the following reasons:-

1. me and my younger bro are gamers and we are 3 comp users and  have only 1 comp.

2.next year i may be out of city or state for my pg. 

3. finding it difficult to work at project sites( pursuing my btech final yr Mech)


----------



## chinmaya (Jul 2, 2012)

dell inspiron 15se with fulld screen without cc, 750gb at 7200rpm  or 15se (1368*768) with cc, 1tb at 5400 which one is better.

all the other specs are i7 3612qm, 8gb, backlit keyboard.


----------



## rider (Jul 2, 2012)

650M > GT 640M > HD 7730M
So, Samsung 550p is much much better than inspiron 15RSE.


----------



## chinmaya (Jul 2, 2012)

rider said:


> 650M > GT 640M > HD 7730M
> So, Samsung 550p is much much better than inspiron 15RSE.



will consider the samsung as per ur suggestions but ehich one of the mentioned two is better?


----------



## andy_65_in (Jul 2, 2012)

just intersted in a internet browser laptop-is the sony sve15113en/b/w being offered at Rs 31,000 at my place rorkee a good buy-it has a i3 processor etc.i dnt want to go beyong 32,000


----------



## rider (Jul 2, 2012)

andy_65_in said:


> just intersted in a internet browser laptop-is the sony sve15113en/b/w being offered at Rs 31,000 at my place rorkee a good buy-it has a i3 processor etc.i dnt want to go beyong 32,000



its a good model but take a look on samsung series 3 laptop with core-i5 which costs 32k too.



chinmaya said:


> will consider the samsung as per ur suggestions but ehich one of the mentioned two is better?



Sorry, I can't understand what models you are saying and what is without cc?


----------



## dashing.sujay (Jul 2, 2012)

cc=complete cover


----------



## chinmaya (Jul 2, 2012)

dashing.sujay said:


> cc=complete cover



exactly. which do you think is better? the full hd model costs 999$ ~ 56k inr

the other one costs 60k.


----------



## rider (Jul 3, 2012)

first choice.


----------



## Raptor1989 (Jul 3, 2012)

Can anyone tell  me if the Samsung NP550P5C-S02IN laptop is available at Kolkata or not? Is available, where?


----------



## utkarsh73 (Jul 3, 2012)

rider said:


> @utkarsh
> Buy New Dell Inspiron 15R it is better than overpriced asus model which comes with DOS, no HD webcam and no damage cover warranty.
> It has HD 7670M that is better GPU than GT 630M.



Inspiron 15R certainly looks better but it goes up to 42.5K and that too without VAT. I will inquire locally to know the actual street price.


----------



## rider (Jul 3, 2012)

You will get VAT free, if you pay via central govt employee. It is just 42.5k increase your budget little bit, you are getting in-built genuine 64 bit windows 7 which costs 5.8k in market. For more about dell discounts read and search in this forum.


----------



## andy_65_in (Jul 3, 2012)

Between samsung and sony as suggested by someone which laptop is better-my budget abt 32000-i mean with regards to services,longer life,operating problems etc.also what abt toshiba-do they have a i3/i5 model within this budget-im looking for the BEST laptop in the country in this range.thanks


----------



## rider (Jul 3, 2012)

I never see anyone who bought a toshiba laptop yet, dunno about it.
This is the best deal at the moment this model is with core-i5, 4GB RAM, 750GB HDD for just 32k LINK


----------



## Niilesh (Jul 3, 2012)

What (good)laptops are currently available around 35K?
How many Trinity laptops have launched? I know only one from HP.
Buying a lappy in 1-2 weeks, please suggest some.


----------



## aroraanant (Jul 3, 2012)

^^^^^
There are numerous no. of threads which are having the same discussion, please refer them


----------



## FINEMAN (Jul 4, 2012)

What is the price of Dell inspiron 14 n4050(with 1GB graphics).It's mentioned in their official site but is it the price in the shops?


----------



## soumya.b (Jul 4, 2012)

price for Samsung NP-N102S-B05IN is required.

Regards,
Soumya


----------



## rider (Jul 4, 2012)

soumya.b said:


> price for Samsung NP-N102S-B05IN is required.
> 
> Regards,
> Soumya



Better to call your local dealer.


----------



## aroraanant (Jul 4, 2012)

FINEMAN said:


> What is the price of Dell inspiron 14 n4050(with 1GB graphics).It's mentioned in their official site but is it the price in the shops?



The price on the dell website are the best prices one can get


----------



## Niilesh (Jul 4, 2012)

aroraanant said:


> ^^^^^
> There are numerous no. of threads which are having the same discussion, please refer them


I did looked at them but found that no new laptop has launched 
I just wanted to know if there are more trinity laptops scheduled to be released this month?


----------



## abhishekmaha (Jul 4, 2012)

Hi,
Can anyone please tell me when the Samsung NP550P-S02IN will launch?
I'm still waiting for this model and hope to buy it before I go to college at the end of July. I don't require a Blu-Ray Drive and so I hope a non-BRD option is available in Chennai (I live in Trichy). The nvidia gt 650 card is one of the main reasons I want it...

Thanks...


----------



## Raptor1989 (Jul 4, 2012)

Can anyone tell me if the Samsung NP550P5C-S02IN laptop is available in Kolkata or not


----------



## vds5344 (Jul 4, 2012)

Raptor1989 said:


> Can anyone tell  me if the Samsung NP550P5C-S02IN laptop is available at Kolkata or not? Is available, where?



check out for       local dealers

what about this guys?
HP Envy 4-1037TX Laptop: Flipkart.com: Compare, Review HP Ultrabook


----------



## Raptor1989 (Jul 4, 2012)

local dealers aren't much of a help... kolkata is quite far from where i live, so going there and roaming from shop to shop is quite tedious... can anyone provide me with shop name???


----------



## rider (Jul 4, 2012)

Raptor1989 said:


> local dealers aren't much of a help... kolkata is quite far from where i live, so going there and roaming from shop to shop is quite tedious... can anyone provide me with shop name???



Man, I already gave you this link few days ago, take it again
Just dial link


----------



## vds5344 (Jul 4, 2012)

this is dealer's link for kanpur
Just Dial - India's No.1 local search engine)
btw you got any info?
no balance here


----------



## rider (Jul 4, 2012)

kanpur  no, its of kolkata.

Laptop Dealers-Samsung in Kolkata, India | Justdial)

@vds5344 do you live in kanpur or kolkata?


----------



## abhishekmaha (Jul 5, 2012)

I found a page with sale details of the new Samsung Laptop NP550P5C S01IN...Looks like the basic version...It has only 6gb ram though and an i5 processor...good enough for my needs though......no Blu-Ray Drive either...

Compusoft Systems online store Samsung NP550P5C-S01IN Compusoft Systems online store

If anybody has any discount code, please share with me

This laptop beats Dell Inspiron 15r SE any day...Cheapest nVidia GT 650M I could find....

All I have to do now is wait to see if HP brings up a worthy competitor to the battle


----------



## abhishekmaha (Jul 5, 2012)

Also, there is another option available in the same site

Compusoft Systems online store Samsung NP550P5C-S02IN - samsung - Laptops Compusoft Systems online store

This one has a Blu-Ray Drive, an i7 processor and 8 gb ram...
Only problem here is that the site makes a very major mistake...
Apparently, a 15.6 inch screen has a 1600x900 resolution here...This is clearly against all the press releases made by Samsung so far...Don't know whether to believe the site now...

Hello, anybody home?


----------



## rider (Jul 5, 2012)

abhishekmaha said:


> Also, there is another option available in the same site
> 
> Compusoft Systems online store Samsung NP550P5C-S02IN - samsung - Laptops Compusoft Systems online store
> 
> ...



the US version of 550p 15.6" laptops is 1366x768, this may be 1600X900, I've seen this in many sites. I believe it is 1600X900. But it's better confirm it from seller.


----------



## har (Jul 5, 2012)

1600*900 is only for 17" model !!

BTW why isnt a non bluray version available ?

Guys got the quotes :
i5 version=49000 rs including 3 year warranty
i7 version=58000 rs including 3 year warranty but its with bluray. The shopkeeper said he will check for i7 non blu ray model.

So I have decided on i5 for now. A good deal ?? Will buy day after tomorrow probably. Hope dv6 is launched pricely


----------



## rider (Jul 5, 2012)

Don't forget dell and hp laptops are with accidental damage onsite warranty thats worths a lot for a buyer.

Is samsung providing onsite warranty?


----------



## har (Jul 5, 2012)

rider said:


> Don't forget dell and hp laptops are with accidental damage onsite warranty thats worths a lot for a buyer.
> 
> Is samsung providing onsite warranty?



IDK 
But still gt650m at 49k with 3yr warranty---Its a dream come true !!


----------



## rider (Jul 5, 2012)

who told you of 3 years warranty, generally a laptop comes with a year warranty?


----------



## abhishekmaha (Jul 5, 2012)

I really wish there was a configuration with i7 and dvd drive...
I want i7 for future power...i'm not going to watch so many high quality movies...49k seems too low and 58k is definitely out of the question...wish there was a 52k version or something...

How long will the i5 processor be enough for major games? At least 4-6 years, I hope...Core 2 Duo still remains the minimum requirement for so many games even now...will it travel through i3, i5, i7 route in getting outdated first?

Anyway, GPU will do the job for many more years with good care


It looks like a 2 year global warranty BTW...


----------



## har (Jul 5, 2012)

rider said:


> who told you of 3 years warranty, generally a laptop comes with a year warranty?



Special offer 



abhishekmaha said:


> I really wish there was a configuration with i7 and dvd drive...
> I want i7 for future power...i'm not going to watch so many high quality movies...49k seems too low and 58k is definitely out of the question...wish there was a 52k version or something...
> 
> How long will the i5 processor be enough for major games? At least 4-6 years, I hope...Core 2 Duo still remains the minimum requirement for so many games even now...will it travel through i3, i5, i7 route in getting outdated first?
> ...



There is supposed to be a non bluray version. I am searching for it. The dealer said he'll find out.


----------



## abhishekmaha (Jul 5, 2012)

har said:


> Special offer



@har please provide a review of the laptop...
i want to see pics of it just like sisley posted about dell inspiron 15r se...those were awesome
Thanks in advance...


----------



## har (Jul 5, 2012)

abhishekmaha said:


> @har please provide a review of the laptop...
> i want to see pics of it just like sisley posted about dell inspiron 15r se...those were awesome
> Thanks in advance...



Of course !!! Hoping for a ready delivery


----------



## rider (Jul 5, 2012)

I don't think there is a non-blu ray version with core-i7. 58k is still VFM for that model.


----------



## abhishekmaha (Jul 5, 2012)

You're probably right, but "Hope springs eternal"!!!

Also, besides, I really don't require the BluRay Drive...I'm going to play every game I can on the best possible monster rig at a budget of around 50k...


----------



## har (Jul 5, 2012)

3DMARK06 score of np550p according to techradar:14361
15r se scored around 9500
Thats a huuuugeeee difference. GT650M is truly awesome


----------



## abhishekmaha (Jul 5, 2012)

I really need to ask this...
My friend has an Acer Aspire 5755G...
it is a model from dubai...it has an intel hd graphics 3000 *with 1760 mb dynamic video memory* and core i5 2450m processor...
according to notebookcheck he should not be able to play any modern game...but time and again, i have played Skyrim, Mass Effect 3, The Godfather 2, L.A.Noire, Devil May Cry 4, Crysis(both), Batman(both) etc, with no lag at high settings for a 1366x768 resolution...there is no lag at all...I put benchmarks from options on Batman Arkham City and the fps was roughly locked at around 29-30...

How is this even possible? there is no information anywhere on the internet...the laptop does not get unreasonably heated up or anything...
I checked it 3 times if it had nvidia 540m or 630m but it was not there...

AntiAliasing was all switched on...still it was perfectly smooth...

What is this new graphics???


----------



## rider (Jul 5, 2012)

abhishekmaha said:


> I really need to ask this...
> My friend has an Acer Aspire 5755G...
> it is a model from dubai...it has an intel hd graphics 3000 *with 1760 mb dynamic video memory* and core i5 2450m processor...
> according to notebookcheck he should not be able to play any modern game...but time and again, i have played Skyrim, Mass Effect 3, The Godfather 2, L.A.Noire, Devil May Cry 4, Crysis(both), Batman(both) etc, with no lag at high settings for a 1366x768 resolution...there is no lag at all...I put benchmarks from options on Batman Arkham City and the fps was roughly locked at around 29-30...
> ...



Impossible! It definitely have 540M or 630M. May be you don't know specs properly.

Batman Arkham City can't run 30fps in high setting on AA with Intel HD 3000


----------



## abhishekmaha (Jul 6, 2012)

I searched the control panel for nVidia control panel and also tried "Ctrl+Alt+f12"...all that i could see was intel hd graphics...i don't know how on earth he is managing to play all those games and he doesn't care...i'll try to get some pics if possible...


----------



## rider (Jul 6, 2012)

I've same intel HD 3000 and by ctrl + alt+ f12 it opens intel hd graphics.


----------



## coderunknown (Jul 6, 2012)

abhishekmaha said:


> I searched the control panel for nVidia control panel and also tried "Ctrl+Alt+f12"...all that i could see was intel hd graphics...i don't know how on earth he is managing to play all those games and he doesn't care...i'll try to get some pics if possible...



simply run GPU_Z and check what GPU is there. If it shows Intel HD3000 check the dropdown panel and it should show GT540/630 there.


----------



## abhishekmaha (Jul 6, 2012)

exactly...then how is mass effect 3 running so fast? i almost forgot to tell you: he cant play gta 4...he told me that the charcter is seen but the buildings are all blocky...but no nvidia card...

ok i will try GPU_Z software and find out tomorrow when I go to his house...


----------



## har (Jul 6, 2012)

3DMARK11 score of samsung np550p i5 version:
NVIDIA GeForce GT 650M video card benchmark result - Intel Core i5-3210M Processor,SAMSUNG ELECTRONICS CO., LTD. SAMSUNG_NP1234567890 score: P2625 3DMarks


----------



## rider (Jul 6, 2012)

har said:


> 3DMARK11 score of samsung np550p i5 version:
> NVIDIA GeForce GT 650M video card benchmark result - Intel Core i5-3210M Processor,SAMSUNG ELECTRONICS CO., LTD. SAMSUNG_NP1234567890 score: P2625 3DMarks



Awesome for below 50k.


----------



## nova (Jul 6, 2012)

Hi Everyone. i am new to TDF. i am planning to buy a laptop and liked the config. of Asus K53SD-SX809D. I am not a big fan of laptops with AMD processors. So can you guys give some reviews regarding the the above laptop or suggest something within the same price range. Thanks.


----------



## sakii (Jul 6, 2012)

rider said:


> Awesome for below 50k.



Yeah Rs. 49,999/-  Technically under 50 K... lol.


----------



## rider (Jul 6, 2012)

nova said:


> Hi Everyone. i am new to TDF. i am planning to buy a laptop and liked the config. of Asus K53SD-SX809D. I am not a big fan of laptops with AMD processors. So can you guys give some reviews regarding the the above laptop or suggest something within the same price range. Thanks.



Samsung NP300E5Z-A0HIN is better option, the specs are value for money. You will get core-i5, 4GB RAM, 750 GB HDD and awesome slim bezel anti-glare LED display by samsung. The battery backup is 2x better that is upto 6 hours and cycles are 3x better 1000.



sakii said:


> Yeah Rs. 49,999/-  Technically under 50 K... lol.



steal at this price.!!


----------



## sakii (Jul 6, 2012)

@ har    R u getting this from dealer or online....??

@ Rider  yup...agreed.


----------



## nova (Jul 6, 2012)

rider said:


> Samsung NP300E5Z-A0HIN is better option, the specs are value for money. You will get core-i5, 4GB RAM, 750 GB HDD and awesome slim bezel anti-glare LED display by samsung. The battery backup is 2x better that is upto 6 hours and cycles are 3x better 1000.



but the samsung laptop doesn't have a graphics card. so i think its not possible to play games like BF3 & COD on this laptop


----------



## vkl (Jul 6, 2012)

@nova
Check this out Lenovo Essential G Series G580 (59-324061)
Locally it is available for around 31-32k.
It comes with 3rd gen i5,hd4000 as IGP and contains usb3.0 ports.
If you dont want to go for Amd trinity-based HP Pavilion G6-2005AX then you can go with the lenovo one.


----------



## har (Jul 6, 2012)

sakii said:


> @ har    R u getting this from dealer or online....??



Local computer dealer. Even he was shocked at the priceerformance ratio 
gt650m is nooooo cheap card. Its in the highest tier of graphics cards


----------



## abhishekmaha (Jul 6, 2012)

Hello guys,

I have a small doubt here...I read articles on the web that state that ivy bridge processors are not actually better than sandy bridge processors...

Intel's Ivy Bridge Hotter Than Sandy Bridge When Overclocked

Apparently, ivy bridge is cooler at the original frequency but when it is overclocked, the heat shoots up due to faulty solder material...

Ivy bridge is more power efficient at the original stock speed though...Could this be the trouble that Samsung users were facing? But, the Dell Inspiron 15r se didnt have any trouble...Now, I'm confused...


----------



## har (Jul 6, 2012)

abhishekmaha said:


> Hello guys,
> 
> I have a small doubt here...I read articles on the web that state that ivy bridge processors are not actually better than sandy bridge processors...
> 
> ...



Different thermal technology. 
This will answer your question:
Why is Ivy Bridge so hot and bothered? - The Tech Report

Safe temps for i7 bu intel is 105 degrees. So yeah temps are more.

Samsung problem--gt650m is a bleeding-edge card and so proper drivers arent out yet. It will get better with time. The new beta drivers have improved the performance and temperatures.


----------



## sakii (Jul 6, 2012)

har said:


> Local computer dealer. Even he was shocked at the priceerformance ratio
> gt650m is nooooo cheap card. Its in the highest tier of graphics cards



@ HAR >>  Awesome. Tell me one thing online its 2 yr international warranty...from dealer U r getting three yr. So can u ask how come ?? & Can he help to locate any such dealer in mumbai or in Guajrat. 

This is seriously nyc stuff to buy.  Even I wont wait nymore to get it.

Also the notebookcheck.net review is of 550P7C-S02DE not of S50P5C .. will it matter ??


----------



## rider (Jul 6, 2012)

sakii said:


> @ HAR >>  Awesome. Tell me one thing online its 2 yr international warranty...from dealer U r getting three yr. So can u ask how come ?? & Can he help to locate any such dealer in mumbai or in Guajrat.
> 
> This is seriously nyc stuff to buy.  Even I wont wait nymore to get it.
> 
> Also the notebookcheck.net review is of 550P7C-S02DE not of S50P5C .. will it matter ??



the notebook check review was of 17" model and of some other country. Yes it matters.


----------



## sakii (Jul 6, 2012)

har said:


> Local computer dealer. Even he was shocked at the priceerformance ratio
> gt650m is nooooo cheap card. Its in the highest tier of graphics cards



Is her offereing same price to u + 3 yr warranty.

PS: Yeaah....I knew tht. GT650M is not cheap card.


----------



## har (Jul 6, 2012)

Guys ordered Samsung NP550P.

Order details:i5+6GB ram+GT650m+2 year warranty(its not 3 year, the shopkeeper was wrong)=50k

i7 model with blu ray and 8GB available at 57k.
Only silver colour. 

The second option is better I feel but i5 is more than enough for my needs and fits nicely in my budget 

HURRAYYYYY !!!!!!!!!!!!!!  

I will make a new thread(should i post here under laptops or under reviews section ??).Also please give me a list of tests and benchmarks to run.Is 3dmark and 3dvantage enough ? And I only have crysis and assasins creed 2 setups with me now. Will post fps.

Cant stop smiling


----------



## sakii (Jul 6, 2012)

har said:


> Guys ordered Samsung NP550P.
> 
> Order details:i5+6GB ram+GT650m+2 year warranty(its not 3 year, the shopkeeper was wrong)=50k
> 
> ...



  Great.

Do me a favour buddy.....plz ask ur dealer if he can locate a dealer for me in Mumbai or Surat.... ( I am stuck in between both & Due to work can visit only at weekend)  HLP HLP HLP.


----------



## har (Jul 6, 2012)

Sure thing. But I doubt he will know.
I cant believe its not available in Mumbai but is available in my small town 
I'm lucky.

BTW I forgot to ask delivery period  Will update


----------



## andy_65_in (Jul 6, 2012)

AMD made in usa(china) toshiba satellite lap presented by brother -the keys sometimes start jumping ie if i were to type START i may land up typing STRAT-.also sluggish mousepad response


----------



## sakii (Jul 6, 2012)

har said:


> Sure thing. But I doubt he will know.
> I cant believe its not available in Mumbai but is available in my small town
> I'm lucky.
> 
> BTW I forgot to ask delivery period  Will update



 Its not like that buddy.........not at awll lyk tht.....!!!  Its just that I have less tym to hunt for dealer in Mumbai or Surat (Gujarat) thts it.


PS: God knows...ur dealer get it imported frm mumbai only


----------



## har (Jul 6, 2012)

sakii said:


> Its not like that buddy.........not at awll lyk tht.....!!!  Its just that I have less tym to hunt for dealer in Mumbai or Surat (Gujarat) thts it.
> 
> 
> PS: God knows...ur dealer get it imported frm mumbai only



LOL !! Sorry. Misunderstanding 

I'm too excited to be sensible !! Please understand


----------



## sakii (Jul 6, 2012)

har said:


> LOL !! Sorry. Misunderstanding
> 
> I'm too excited to be sensible !! Please understand



Yeah....it happens. Party tym for U. cheers.


----------



## har (Jul 6, 2012)

sakii said:


> Yeah....it happens. Party tym for U. cheers.



Party begins only on tuesday  3 days wait and the waits already killing me 
No idea how sisley and others waited for weeks for their laptop to come !!
Amazing survival skills


----------



## rider (Jul 6, 2012)

All of you guys talking about samsung laptops can discuss here.



har said:


> Party begins only on tuesday  3 days wait and the waits already killing me
> No idea how sisley and others waited for weeks for their laptop to come !!
> Amazing survival skills



Please delete your post 



har said:


> @rider--You forgot the main selling point:NVidia GT650M graphics card standard



I was writing and you post that in excitement.


----------



## har (Jul 6, 2012)

rider said:


> Please delete your post
> 
> I was writing and you post that in excitement.



Pardon me 
Deleted !!


----------



## rider (Jul 6, 2012)

har said:


> Pardon me
> Deleted !!



Edit your signature with 1333Mhz RAM you laptop is not with 1600Mhz RAM.

And now say everyone to discuss abt samsung laptop in that thread. it's ready!!


----------



## har (Jul 6, 2012)

rider said:


> Edit your signature with 1333Mhz RAM you laptop is not with 1600Mhz RAM.
> 
> And now say everyone to discuss abt samsung laptop in that thread. it's ready!!



Its 1600 mhz


----------



## rider (Jul 7, 2012)

har said:


> Its 1600 mhz



So, compusoft had written 1333 Mhz by mistake, definitely ivy bridge laptops comes with 1600 Mhz.


----------



## FrozenWarrior (Jul 7, 2012)

Hello. Could really do with some advice here. Basically, I'm stuck between two laptops and would appreciate any assistance.

I'm leaning towards the HP Envy 6-1002TX. Simply because this one's a beauty.
Specifications:

Processor	Core i5 (3rd Generation)
Variant	3317U
Chipset	Intel HM77
Clock Speed	1.7 GHz
Cache	3 MB (L3 Cache)
System Memory	4 GB DDR3
RPM	5400
HDD Capacity 500 GB
Windows 7 Home Basic (64-bit)
Screen Size	15.6 Inch
Resolution	1366 x 768 Pixel
Dedicated Graphics Memory Capacity	2 GB
Graphic Processor	AMD Radeon HD 7670M


The other option I had in mind was the Dell Inspiron 15R SE.
The specifications are more or less the same. 3rd gen i5, 4GB, 1366x768.

Differences are in the graphic card, HD 7730, the HDD 1TB and the clock speed.

The price for both is more or less identical. I basically need the laptop for Web Surfing, Office and Productivity Software, Movie Streaming and Viewing and casual gaming and common engineering related softwares. I'm looking to keep the same for the next 3 years or so.

Thanks.


----------



## har (Jul 7, 2012)

FrozenWarrior said:


> Hello. Could really do with some advice here. Basically, I'm stuck between two laptops and would appreciate any assistance.
> 
> I'm leaning towards the HP Envy 6-1002TX. Simply because this one's a beauty.
> Specifications:
> ...



The processors are not the same. Envy uses ULV processors which is ultra low voltage processors. You can do light gaming with the envy 6. Like you can play arkham city at low settings well but cant go beyond. Its more for portability,lightweight and slighty better battery. If you want a ultra powerfull laptop compromising a bit of portability buy samsung np550P at 50k

Drop the idea of inspiron 15rse. Not worth it !!


----------



## sakii (Jul 7, 2012)

har said:


> Drop the idea of inspiron 15rse. Not worth it !!



I think we cannot drop Dell SE just coz samsung better alternative is available.  
There are many who will prefer complete accidental warranty cover of dell + still we are not sure what all goodies samsung will provide with machine ( U have to verify tht ) atleast Dell gives bundle fo CD/DVD with it.

Aftr awl every brand has loyal customer.


----------



## rider (Jul 7, 2012)

sakii said:


> I think we cannot drop Dell SE just coz samsung better alternative is available.
> There are many who will prefer complete accidental warranty cover of dell + still we are not sure what all goodies samsung will provide with machine ( U have to verify tht ) atleast Dell gives bundle fo CD/DVD with it.
> 
> Aftr awl every brand has loyal customer.



Yea, the complete complete accidental warranty is only in hp and dell. 
The bundle DVD is of not an issue, you can download windows from microsoft website and put the your serial key written in the bottom of the laptop.


----------



## har (Jul 7, 2012)

sakii said:


> I think we cannot drop Dell SE just coz samsung better alternative is available.
> There are many who will prefer complete accidental warranty cover of dell + still we are not sure what all goodies samsung will provide with machine ( U have to verify tht ) atleast Dell gives bundle fo CD/DVD with it.
> 
> Aftr awl every brand has loyal customer.



Dell asks 9k for 3 year warranty. Accidental cover or not 9k is a lot which I could never afford. Samsung 4 year warranty is available at 100$=5000-6000rs max. 2yr warranty is standard.


----------



## rider (Jul 7, 2012)

har said:


> Dell asks 9k for 3 year warranty. Accidental cover or not 9k is a lot which I could never afford. Samsung 4 year warranty is available at 100$=5000-6000rs max. 2yr warranty is standard.



The samsung laptops service centers are less and their is no mentioning of onsite service like hp and dell. Accidental cover worths every penny, if anything happen to a laptop they replace for free of cost. What if anything happen to the motherboard in no accidental cover.. for this pay almost 20k more for new one.


----------



## sakii (Jul 7, 2012)

har said:


> Dell asks 9k for 3 year warranty. Accidental cover or not 9k is a lot which I could never afford. Samsung 4 year warranty is available at 100$=5000-6000rs max. 2yr warranty is standard.



Dude....tht completly agreed. But u know.... for many thts insurance policy for 55K investment & offcourse willingly or not dey r agree to pay. 

It's matter of Choice  !!!



rider said:


> The samsung laptops service centers are less and their is no mentioning of onsite service like hp and dell. Accidental cover worths every penny, if anything happen to a laptop they replace for free of cost. What if anything happen to the motherboard in no accidental cover.. for this pay almost 20k more for new one.



Yes.....exactly correct. Thought of it makes me


----------



## har (Jul 7, 2012)

@rider--you are right. Its a matter of preference. I am sure my sammy wont let me down !!


----------



## FrozenWarrior (Jul 8, 2012)

har said:


> The processors are not the same. Envy uses ULV processors which is ultra low voltage processors. You can do light gaming with the envy 6. Like you can play arkham city at low settings well but cant go beyond. Its more for portability,lightweight and slighty better battery. If you want a ultra powerfull laptop compromising a bit of portability buy samsung np550P at 50k
> 
> Drop the idea of inspiron 15rse. Not worth it !!



Ah, I'll take your word on the 15R. About the envy 6 now.
As I said, I'm not much into gaming. I guess FIFA is the about the only game I'll be playing, so as long as it works for the next 2-3 years, I guess we're set.


----------



## rider (Jul 8, 2012)

FrozenWarrior said:


> Ah, I'll take your word on the 15R. About the envy 6 now.
> As I said, I'm not much into gaming. I guess FIFA is the about the only game I'll be playing, so as long as it works for the next 2-3 years, I guess we're set.



Get Envy 6, its a great laptop and will full-fill your needs.


----------



## har (Jul 8, 2012)

FrozenWarrior said:


> Ah, I'll take your word on the 15R. About the envy 6 now.
> As I said, I'm not much into gaming. I guess FIFA is the about the only game I'll be playing, so as long as it works for the next 2-3 years, I guess we're set.



If FIFA is the only game you play, Envy 6 is perfect for you. Its slim,lightweight,looks awesme and gives 5.5 hr battery life.
There is this awesome 2 part video review of the envy 6 which covers every part of it. You may see that too.

HP ENVY 6t Ultrabook Laptop Full In-Depth Review Part 1 (High Quality) - YouTube
HP ENVY 6t Ultrabook Laptop Full In-Depth Review Part 2 - I Responded To Your Questions - YouTube

Do post pics


----------



## guru_da_preet (Jul 11, 2012)

@ har

congrats for your new samsung laptop dude...

but tell me something where did u get it from because this model in not on the samsung site nor is it on any online shopping site....i'm a bit confused....


----------



## har (Jul 11, 2012)

guru_da_preet said:


> @ har
> 
> congrats for your new samsung laptop dude...
> 
> but tell me something where did u get it from because this model in not on the samsung site nor is it on any online shopping site....i'm a bit confused....



I got it from a local dealer. Almost all dealers in Kerala have it. I heard samsung showrooms have the models on display now too


----------



## coderunknown (Jul 11, 2012)

try local shops. in my place it is available for 52k


----------



## guru_da_preet (Jul 11, 2012)

hows the performance in term of gaming????

is the display resolution really 1600x900 ???


----------



## FINEMAN (Jul 12, 2012)

I have decided to buy Lenovo Z Series Z580 (59-333651). A lenovo reseller said me the price is 37.5k (with gifts like Backpack,wired mouse,headphone). I don't wanna a headphone.So is the price is right? What things should be checked when buying a lapotop from a store ? Cause i've heard things like that some shops change the RAM or something.Give me some advice.


----------



## dashing.sujay (Jul 12, 2012)

FINEMAN said:


> I have decided to buy Lenovo Z Series Z580 (59-333651). A lenovo reseller said me the price is 37.5k (with gifts like Backpack,wired mouse,headphone). I don't wanna a headphone.So is the price is right? What things should be checked when buying a lapotop from a store ? Cause i've heard things like that some shops change the RAM or something.Give me some advice.



Get Lenovo G580.


----------



## FINEMAN (Jul 13, 2012)

dashing.sujay said:


> Get Lenovo G580.



Why? Is G580 better than Z580? Please reply.


----------



## pratik385 (Jul 13, 2012)

Its been thrice in last week my Laptop freezed during gameplay(F12011) and then crashing whole Windows OS, so yesterday i called up Dell customer care at around 8.30pm. I told him that Laptop is heating up quite lot during gaming. My right click button on trackpad wasn't working after my nephew spilled milk on it, customer care guy agreed to fix that too. He fixed a techie for me. I didnt activate my win7 key so he gave me Master key too for my product license. Today morning at 10 am i got call from the Dell techie and he will be coming today at 5pm with MB, heat sinc, exhaust, track pad and cleaning kit too... 

Hope the problem is fixed!
warranty expires in 2014


----------



## terrafield (Jul 13, 2012)

I have basic query, please forgive my ignorance

Nowadays, HP or Dell not giving Windows 7 DVD and it seems we have to backup ourselves. Now if I go for any ultrabook which doesn't have any DVD Drive then I'm not sure how can I take backup. If anything goes wrong how will I reinstall Windows 7 without DVD drive

Could anyone please answer my query?


----------



## dashing.sujay (Jul 13, 2012)

FINEMAN said:


> Why? Is G580 better than Z580? Please reply.



Its good if you don't want to game, if game Z580. But if you really want to game, just increase your budget by 3k, and get Samsung 550p. Here: *www.thinkdigit.com/forum/laptops-netbooks/159661-samsung-series-5-550p-laptops-thread.html

Much much better than every option out there.



terrafield said:


> I have basic query, please forgive my ignorance
> 
> Nowadays, HP or Dell not giving Windows 7 DVD and it seems we have to backup ourselves. Now if I go for any ultrabook which doesn't have any DVD Drive then I'm not sure how can I take backup. If anything goes wrong how will I reinstall Windows 7 without DVD drive
> 
> Could anyone please answer my query?



There's a serial key printed below laptop. Use it to install with any setup of 7, and it will just do fine.


----------



## vkl (Jul 13, 2012)

@FINEMAN
If you want to game then have a look at HP Pavilion G6-2006TX.
Has i5 2nd gen and hd7670m.
It was suggested by Sam in one of the threads.
HD7670m is a bit better than gt630m.

The z580 you are talking about comes with 2nd gen i3 and gt630m.
The hp g62005ax with amd a8 and hd7670m is also a good option.
Its processor is comparable to the i3 in the lenovo but has better graphics than lenovo z580.

If you wont game then g580 is a good option as suggested by dashing.sujay.


----------



## FINEMAN (Jul 13, 2012)

@dashing.sujay & vkl  
Thanks for ur help.I will play game little bit.But i will go for Lenovo Z580 cause i think i have liked it. And lenovo offers 2years of extended warranty for college students, since i am a student hope that i am eligble for the offer.
And i want help from you guys ( of course others also), what things should be checked when anyone buy a laptop from a store. And is the price right? Thanks in advance.


----------



## dashing.sujay (Jul 13, 2012)

^Just check the model no for sure as local shopkeeper sometime get confused b/w G580 or Z580 (yeah, I have experienced it). Plus accept it sealed pack.


----------



## pratik385 (Jul 16, 2012)

pratik385 said:


> Its been thrice in last week my Laptop freezed during gameplay(F12011) and then crashing whole Windows OS, so yesterday i called up Dell customer care at around 8.30pm. I told him that Laptop is heating up quite lot during gaming. My right click button on trackpad wasn't working after my nephew spilled milk on it, customer care guy agreed to fix that too. He fixed a techie for me. I didnt activate my win7 key so he gave me Master key too for my product license. Today morning at 10 am i got call from the Dell techie and he will be coming today at 5pm with MB, heat sinc, exhaust, track pad and cleaning kit too...
> 
> Hope the problem is fixed!
> warranty expires in 2014



Yeah problem fixed! 
Laptop is not heating much now, can play games contd...


----------



## Funny (Jul 16, 2012)

Guys my lappy came with Win7HP pre-installed. I have seen many users re-installing it. Do I need to re-install it? As in Fresh Installation? Would it make any perfomance changes like speed increase or similar? If yes, can it be done through recovery disc?


----------



## utkarsh73 (Jul 17, 2012)

As suggested by rider few weeks back, I have finalized on Dell New Inspiron 15R with 3rd Gen core i5, 4GB, 500GB, AMD Radeon HD7670 1GB and free DOS available locally for 43,500 along with some free goodies. Please confirm my choice and suggest a better alternative if any. I will be buying it latest by coming Monday.


----------



## vkl (Jul 17, 2012)

@utkarsh73


HP Pavilion G6-2006TX at 41k is a nice option.
Has 2nd gen i5.
Comes with the same gpu and contains preinstalled windows7.


----------



## dev6187 (Jul 18, 2012)

hi, friends
Can u guys help me out for buying laptop. My budget is between 40,000-57,000.
Configuration
  i5 & i7 Processor
  4-6 GB RAM
  500-1000 GB
  1-2GB Graphics Card
  Backlit Keyboard
  14-15" Screen HD
  Blu-ray

Please, somebody help me on this.

Thanks in Advance


----------



## Funny (Jul 18, 2012)

Still expecting an reply for #2937 :-/


----------



## rider (Jul 18, 2012)

utkarsh73 said:


> As suggested by rider few weeks back, I have finalized on Dell New Inspiron 15R with 3rd Gen core i5, 4GB, 500GB, AMD Radeon HD7670 1GB and free DOS available locally for 43,500 along with some free goodies. Please confirm my choice and suggest a better alternative if any. I will be buying it latest by coming Monday.



Better to buy HP Pavilion G6-2016TX

It comes with 3rd gen core-i5 and genuine windows7 64 bit

And if you like AMD quad core trinity laptop take a look on HP G6 2005AX too, it has better gaming performance.


----------



## iChaitanya (Jul 18, 2012)

Funny said:


> Guys my lappy came with Win7HP pre-installed. I have seen many users re-installing it. Do I need to re-install it? As in Fresh Installation? Would it make any perfomance changes like speed increase or similar? If yes, can it be done through recovery disc?



Well, you can uninstall all the bloatware/crapware, run CCleaner and your lappy will be (most probably) fine. I don't think your performance is going to improve by a fresh install of Windows on a brand new lappy. Reinstall it every 6 months or so.


----------



## Funny (Jul 18, 2012)

Well I just read at 7forums that fresh-install is not needed if the system has a powerful processor and more memory. Just need to uninstall the unwanted softwares then


----------



## rider (Jul 18, 2012)

Reinstalling windows is complete waste of time, and formatting partition again and again worse HDD health. Some bloatwares are useful and others who you think craps can be uninstalled by CCleaner easily.



Funny said:


> Well I just read at 7forums that fresh-install is not needed if the system has a powerful processor and more memory. Just need to uninstall the unwanted softwares then



Absolutely right, i also said many times in forums too.


----------



## Funny (Jul 18, 2012)

Thanks for the input rider


----------



## debanjan24x7 (Jul 20, 2012)

*which of these two laptops, is a better choice for gaming?*

*Inspiron 14R Special Edition*-

3rd Generation Intel® Core™ i5-3210M processor (3M Cache, up to 3.1 GHz)
4GB3 DDR3 SDRAM at 1600MHz
500GB 7200RPM SATA Hard Drive
NVIDIA GeForce GT 640M DDR3 2GB

OR

*Lenovo IdeaPad Y570* (Please check the specs in Lenovo's website)
or check it here Laptop PCs - IdeaPad Y Series by | Lenovo | (IN)


----------



## fianor (Jul 20, 2012)

I'm looking for an laptop for my dad, but cannot really find a perfect fit. Could someone please make some good suggestions?

Purpose: Office use(Word/Powerpoint/MS Access/VB) + Occasional movies

Necessary Requirements:
Weight <=1.75 kg
Battery life >6 hours
DVD writer

(HP Folio 13 fits the necessary requirements. Any others?)

Optional Requirements (in order of highest priority)
14" Screen
Intel 3rd gen processor
Backlit keyboard

(HP Envy 4 1002TX fits all requirements except DVD drive and backlit keyboard. Any variants of Envy 4 with DVD drive?)


----------



## dashing.sujay (Jul 20, 2012)

fianor said:


> I'm looking for an laptop for my dad, but cannot really find a perfect fit. Could someone please make some good suggestions?
> 
> Purpose: Office use(Word/Powerpoint/MS Access/VB) + Occasional movies
> 
> ...



SVS13112EN : S Series : VAIO Laptop & Computer : Sony India

3rd gen i5 CPU (full powered vs ULV)
Backlit keyboard
1.72kg


----------



## aroraanant (Jul 20, 2012)

dashing.sujay said:


> SVS13112EN : S Series : VAIO Laptop & Computer : Sony India
> 
> 3rd gen i5 CPU (full powered vs ULV)
> Backlit keyboard
> 1.72kg



+1 on that.
Even I suggest the same.


----------



## Nitish07 (Jul 21, 2012)

*I am looking to buy a laptop around 40K*

Hey,
I am planning to buy a laptop.

I would be using it for gaming and some graphics and 3D related work but my budget is unfortunately around 40K

currently I am looking at Dell XPS- i5 processor

but I need you guys' help in figuring out what to buy.

Please suggest.
I am also ready to swell my budget a bit.


Thanks in advance


----------



## dashing.sujay (Jul 21, 2012)

*Re: I am looking to buy a laptop around 40K*



Nitish07 said:


> Hey,
> I am planning to buy a laptop.
> 
> I would be using it for gaming and some graphics and 3D related work but my budget is unfortunately around 40K
> ...



HP Pavilion G6 Series G6-2105TX Laptop (Sparkling Black) (3rd Gen Ci3/ 4GB/ 500GB/ Win7HB/ 2GB Graphic): Flipkart.com: Compare, Review HP Notebook


----------



## aroraanant (Jul 21, 2012)

*Re: I am looking to buy a laptop around 40K*



Nitish07 said:


> Hey,
> I am planning to buy a laptop.
> I would be using it for gaming and some graphics and 3D related work but my budget is unfortunately around 40K
> currently I am looking at Dell XPS- i5 processor
> ...



XPS costs much more than 40k.


----------



## Nitish07 (Jul 22, 2012)

*Re: I am looking to buy a laptop around 40K*

@dashing.sujay: Thanks for the quick reply
@aroraanant: Thanks for letting me know. It seems that was mis-led there about XPS prices


----------



## Nitish07 (Jul 24, 2012)

*Need help in deciding between these laptops*

Hey guys I need your help.

I did some research regarding laptops on my own and now I am stuck between these two laptops can you guys please help me decide which one should I go for

Note: I plan on using the laptop for gaming, graphic design and 3D related work

The two laptops I have sort listed are - 
1. *Toshiba Satellite L850 Satellite L850-Y5310 * - price Rs 56000 - I am preferring this one as it is giving a good config at a reasonable price

check specs here - Toshiba Satellite L850 Satellite L850-Y5310 Laptop 3rd Gen Ci7/8GB/750GB/2GB graphics/Win 7 HP: Flipkart.com: Compare, Review Toshiba Notebook

2. Dell New Inspiron 15R SE 3rd Gen Ci7/ 4GB/ 1TB/ 2GB Graphics/ Win 7 HP Laptop -Price Rs 54378 - this is a bit costly but has a good config too

Specs here - Dell New Inspiron 15R SE 3rd Gen Ci7/ 4GB/ 1TB/ 2GB Graphics/ Win 7 HP Laptop: Flipkart.com: Compare, Review Dell Notebook


Now please help me decide which one is better or if you guys have any suggestions in this range.

Thanks


----------



## sakii (Jul 25, 2012)

^^ Do u hate Samsung ..if not than lookup sammy NP550P its more powerful than 15R SE and is lil less costwise.


----------



## swaroop.b (Jul 25, 2012)

Hi all! I'm planning to buy a laptop at ~40k.
I came across a couple of videos like this one which show that a considerable difference in *performance* is observed just by switching from HDD to SSD.

My question is: are there any laptops that have *total TWO hard disk slots*? 

Because a ~256GB SSD is absolutely out of budget. But a 32GB Primary SSD (for OS and installed programs) and a 320GB Secondary HDD (or whatever the default one is, for movies, images, songs, etc.) would do great!


----------



## Theodre (Jul 26, 2012)

Guys am in real emergency, i was going for Dell inspiron 14R se but now i again bumped into dell inspiron 14z ultrabook!! I prefer very very small gaming and uses more for studies (coding) hence need a good battery life!! Can any one suggest me which one should i buy?? 14R SE or the 14z ultrabook??? I need quick reply guys.... am going tomorrow to buy the lap......

=> I've checked an hundred time but can you pls suggest me whether Nvidia GeForce 640M 2gb DDR3 or AMD Radeon 7570M 1gb DDR5 .....
These are the graphics in both the laps...


----------



## aroraanant (Jul 26, 2012)

^^^^
Also remember one thing that you won't be able to connect 14Z to a projector as it lacks VGA port.A friend of mine was going to purchase it but he left because of the same reason.


----------



## Theodre (Jul 26, 2012)

aroraanant said:


> ^^^^
> Also remember one thing that you won't be able to connect 14Z to a projector as it lacks VGA port.A friend of mine was going to purchase it but he left because of the same reason.




Thanks for the reply  For now am confirming the 14R special edition!!


----------



## far (Jul 29, 2012)

Can some one tell me if i7 3610 is better than 3612..?. 3610 is 2.1ghz (45w) where as 3612 is 2.3 ghz (35w)...

Also suggest me an i7 laptop with backlit keyboard. apart from dell 15r and the new sammy 550 series

dell..looks not so great...no num pad
samsung...no backlit


----------



## drsubhadip (Jul 29, 2012)

far said:


> Can some one tell me if i7 3610 is better than 3612..?. 3610 is 2.1ghz (45w) where as 3612 is 2.3 ghz (35w)...
> 
> Also suggest me an i7 laptop with backlit keyboard. apart from dell 15r and the new sammy 550 series
> 
> ...



i am using apple mac book pro 13 inches..with i5, 4gb ram, and windows 7 through bootcamp dual booting with mac os

it is great..

backlit is superb..and great touch pad..


----------



## far (Jul 29, 2012)

need an i7


----------



## rider (Jul 29, 2012)

far said:


> Can some one tell me if i7 3610 is better than 3612..?. 3610 is 2.1ghz (45w) where as 3612 is 2.3 ghz (35w)...
> 
> Also suggest me an i7 laptop with backlit keyboard. apart from dell 15r and the new sammy 550 series
> 
> ...



No you are wrong 3610QM has 2.3Ghz and 3612QM is just 2.1 Ghz.
Performance wise defiantly 2.3Ghz would be better due to higher clock.

And battery life and temp wise 3612QM would be better.


----------



## far (Jul 29, 2012)

@ yea..thatz wat i meant..typo..
most of the i7 comes with 3612..
I checked sony E15 118... for 57k at flipkart...had a look at it in the stores...looks pretty nice..but itz 3612 and ati 7650..though i dont bother abt the graphics...the 0.2 ghz difference a big deal ?


----------



## rider (Jul 29, 2012)

far said:


> @ yea..thatz wat i meant..typo..
> most of the i7 comes with 3612..
> I checked sony E15 118... for 57k at flipkart...had a look at it in the stores...looks pretty nice..but itz 3612 and ati 7650..though i dont bother abt the graphics...the 0.2 ghz difference a big deal ?



As per your requirements it seems like you should opt for 35W core-i7 3612QM processing laptop.


----------



## far (Jul 29, 2012)

rider buddy..how r u..long time no c...
here is the model i checked...
 sony e15 118

the looks are better than the previous E series... is the 0.2 ghz gonna show any lag..i hope not...
also the model may be a bit overpriced ..sony it is after all


----------



## rider (Jul 29, 2012)

far said:


> rider buddy..how r u..long time no c...
> here is the model i checked...
> sony e15 118
> 
> ...



hi! far I'm cool
It seems like an average laptop little bit heavy and below average performing GPU, I wish it should be 1600x900 resolution. 
3612QM is not common processor it is new and only used by sony and vaio. Mainstream is 45W 3610QM which is found in all other brands.


----------



## far (Jul 29, 2012)

well..i'm left with no choice but this... dint like dell looks...and no num pad...sammy no backlit and plastic body...
is there supposed to be any models...dv6 or any other brand with i7 ..lenovo i checked...seriously overpricd..65k for 3612 and gt 630..


----------



## rider (Jul 29, 2012)

See, body of samsung laptop is fine and I think E series is plastic too, correct me if I'm wrong. You have to only compromise with backlit keyboard thats it! 
Features and spec wise, samsung is heavy among all. It has amazing 900p anti-reflective screen with 300-nit luminescence and nicely designed.


----------



## far (Jul 29, 2012)

hmm..the new E series is poly carbonate finish..doesn't look plasticky at all.. haven't seen sammy at stores... and its 60k at flipkart...


----------



## rider (Jul 29, 2012)

far said:


> hmm..the new E series is poly carbonate finish..doesn't look plasticky at all.. haven't seen sammy at stores... and its 60k at flipkart...



One user reviewed that it has metallic shinning and he thought its almost made of metal until he touched, no laptops are made of cheap plastic in this budget.


----------



## far (Jul 29, 2012)

yes...i read that too..better check it at stores.. and btw whats he throttling isue


----------



## rider (Jul 29, 2012)

far said:


> yes...i read that too..better check it at stores.. and btw whats he throttling isue



throttling issue is for gamer's dont worry its because of no official nvidia drivers.


----------



## far (Jul 29, 2012)

alrght then..i'm almost convinced now..little sad about the backlit though...hopefully i will finalize after  having a look at the store...thanks dude..


----------



## rider (Jul 29, 2012)

far said:


> alrght then..i'm almost convinced now..little sad about the backlit though...hopefully i will finalize after  having a look at the store...thanks dude..



Your welcome, tell me how much u like the samsung screen.


----------



## far (Jul 30, 2012)

which one ? the laptop ?..have to check it out how it looks personally...
If you r talking about my phone..I love it AMOLED


----------



## rider (Jul 30, 2012)

far said:


> which one ? the laptop ?..have to check it out how it looks personally...
> If you r talking about my phone..I love it AMOLED



I'm talking about samsung laptop. You will get to know how good it is by comparing with other 15.6"laptops.


----------



## far (Jul 30, 2012)

ok..everyone boasting about its diplay....surely will check it out...


----------



## swaroop.b (Jul 30, 2012)

swaroop.b said:


> Hi all! I'm planning to buy a laptop at ~40k.
> I came across a couple of videos like this one which show that a considerable difference in *performance* is observed just by switching from HDD to SSD.
> 
> My question is: are there any laptops that have *total TWO hard disk slots*?
> ...



Sorry to bump the post but I thought it got lost somehow!


----------



## dashing.sujay (Jul 30, 2012)

^Yes, you can do it replacing ODD with 2nd HDD with help of a "HDD caddy".


----------



## har (Jul 31, 2012)

far said:


> well..i'm left with no choice but this... dint like dell looks...and no num pad...sammy no backlit and plastic body...
> is there supposed to be any models...dv6 or any other brand with i7 ..lenovo i checked...seriously overpricd..65k for 3612 and gt 630..



The VAIO is pretty amazing to look at. But the sammy beats it in all other aspects. And thats what is really needed from a laptop for me. And the sammy's not bad to look at at all.


----------



## far (Jul 31, 2012)

Thinking...I really like the looks of Vaio.. but again 3612 is 2.1 ghz vs 3610 2.3 Ghz..sony has let me down here... Literally I dont care about the graphics ..as I game on my PS3...

Like I said I will check out sammy at stores.. may be will help me decide.. backlit is kind of looking like a deal breaker ..


----------



## rider (Jul 31, 2012)

if you don't care about about graphics and PC gaming better to buy a professional laptop like Thinkpad or Probook. It'll be best for you in my opinion.


----------



## far (Jul 31, 2012)

hmm..i dont see any new models of thinkpad or probook though..budget should be under 60k...preferrably i7

and good A.S.S


----------



## randomuser111 (Jul 31, 2012)

Hmm its really funny to see some guys praising the Samsung 550p screen as if its a great screen when the fact is the only good things about it are the matte finish and the resolution. 
Apart from that -
It has pathetic contrast ratio. Much less than even some 35k laptops, and maybe the lowest of any 40k+ laptop. 
Color accuracy is a joke
300 nits brightness is false advertising, It's only about 250 nits bright at max, average 230. 

So much ado about nothing really. 

And before any Sammy fanboy decide to argue with me go and read the review of the 1600x900 "300 nit matte super duper screen" on notebookcheck.

@far

3612QM is a 35W TDP CPU whereas 3610QM is 45W TDP. So the latter generates more heat while performing better. But you really won't use either CPU to its max potential considering the 3612QM is faster than even 2820QM which was found in machines costing 1 lac + last year. And there is no significant difference in performance between the two CPUs unless you are a super hardcore gamer or use some really CPU intensive applications and multi task like a maniac. 99% of the time you will notice zero difference between the two CPUs.


----------



## far (Jul 31, 2012)

oh..ok..i knew about the tdp thing ..

i wonder why an i5 comes with 2.5ghz b4 turbo boost and i7 with 2.1 ghz b4 turbo boost..

also my 5 yrs old previous SONY core 2 duo laptop which i sold couple of days back  had 2.4 ghz proc speed..
so kind of makes me skeptical that 2.1 ghz is pretty less for an i7..


----------



## dashing.sujay (Jul 31, 2012)

far said:


> oh..ok..i knew about the tdp thing ..
> 
> i wonder why an i5 comes with 2.5ghz b4 turbo boost and i7 with 2.1 ghz b4 turbo boost..
> 
> ...



Clock speed is not the only thing which matters for a CPU's performance. i7 has more no of cores, HT and better instruction sets.

P4 had clocks upto 3.4GHz, still its way behind.


----------



## far (Jul 31, 2012)

I assume then i7 2.1ghz beats i5 2.5ghz due to more number of cores and HT


----------



## aroraanant (Aug 1, 2012)

@far- go for the sony laptop, its pretty good.Or the best would be pick Inspiron 15R SE with full HD display


----------



## randomuser111 (Aug 1, 2012)

@far
Yes the i7 3612 QM will beat any i5 out of the water. Don't go by clock speed alone, as Dashing.Sujay already explained. 

Also +1 to aroraanant suggestion. Inspiron 15R SE with Full HD is a very good option. Do check it out since you won't be gaming.


----------



## rider (Aug 1, 2012)

far said:


> hmm..i dont see any new models of thinkpad or probook though..budget should be under 60k...preferrably i7
> 
> and good A.S.S



So, get that vaio model its nice with onsite warranty too though after sales its not as good as hp and dell coz they don't offer accidental cover and onsite is limited in selected cities.


----------



## far (Aug 1, 2012)

Guy at the sony store said can get two yrs extended warranty for 2.5k extra but no ADP

@ randouser...full HD in Dell better than samsung 550 ?


----------



## dashing.sujay (Aug 1, 2012)

far said:


> Guy at the sony store said can get two yrs extended warranty for 2.5k extra but no ADP
> 
> @ randouser...full HD in Dell better than samsung 550 ?



Of course.


----------



## far (Aug 1, 2012)

Dell..specs are similar to that of sony E15118, but costs more with that VAT bs !.. It may have a better HD display..but i hate this special edition looks...like a 1970 model...hefty , plastic patches , small keys and no num pad....

If I find any other model similar to that of sony but at a better price ..i shall consider


----------



## randomuser111 (Aug 1, 2012)

^
There isn't any except Samsung. These two are cheaper than Sony but then they have their own shortcomings like no Windows in the Asus one and pathetic GPU in Toshiba

*www.flipkart.com/toshiba-satellite...W739&ref=21cb67fe-3755-445d-b4a0-8967c2d32b31

*www.flipkart.com/asus-k55vm-sx086d...UNJA&ref=21cb67fe-3755-445d-b4a0-8967c2d32b31


----------



## far (Aug 2, 2012)

oh..Well .. May its not right time of the year to buy a laptop then !!


----------



## randomuser111 (Aug 2, 2012)

^
I'd say this is the best time of the year to buy a laptop. If you delay your purchase till late 2012 you will regret it as Intel Haswell will be around the corner then. And if you buy a laptop then it will become "outdated" in just 3-4 months. 

So better buy now or else wait till next year.


----------



## far (Aug 2, 2012)

Oh Man.. why are the Intel guys releasing stuff every year... 2nd gen last year , 3rd gen now and Haswell early next year.....lolz..

btw thanks buddy for throwing lights on Haswell..

Sony Vaio E15 118 is bang for the buck ?.. May be a little overpriced what say. Of all the models I checked .. I like this one better though..


----------



## har (Aug 2, 2012)

randomuser111 said:


> Hmm its really funny to see some guys praising the Samsung 550p screen as if its a great screen when the fact is the only good things about it are the matte finish and the resolution.
> Apart from that -
> It has pathetic contrast ratio. Much less than even some 35k laptops, and maybe the lowest of any 40k+ laptop.
> Color accuracy is a joke
> ...



They reviewed a 17" screen not the 15" version.
@far-sammy is still the best. The sony screen isnt really that good(one of my hostel mates have it). Its nice but the brightness isnt very good.


----------



## far (Aug 2, 2012)

@har your friend has the exact E15118 model or some other sony model. ??.


----------



## randomuser111 (Aug 2, 2012)

@har
Genius, I was talking about 15 inch 1600x900 screen. Post your panel ID, I'll tell you how pathetic the parameters are for your display. The 17 incher is in fact slightly better than the 15 inch model. Or Samsung made special high quality 10000:1 contrast ratio matte screen specially for you ?
Your laptop is no doubt the most powerful laptop in its range and also the best Value in the 50k range without a shadow of a doubt. It's an absolute steal. 
But to say its pathetic screen is "great" is nothing but fanboyism. 
Dell Inspiron 15R FHD is far superior. And even the E series 1366x768 and HP DV6 1366x768 screens in the range are better.

@far

Go compare yourself both screens. Parameters don't lie. Below 150:1 contrast is amongst the worst.


----------



## far (Aug 2, 2012)

^ how to check the contrast ratio for this model


----------



## randomuser111 (Aug 2, 2012)

^
It will be near about 160:1. If you can go to a store and find the panel ID and tell me I could tell you exact numbers. But its pretty much the same panel as last year so varies from 160-180:1. It isn't by any means a good screen, but its less washed out than the Samsung 550p screen. But text will be slightly less sharp due to the lower resolution. 

If you care for screen get the Inspiron 15 R SE FHD panel. It has 500:1 contrast ratio and 280 cd/m2 brightness.


----------



## far (Aug 2, 2012)

Mostly I will be reading only texts.. occasional video watchign and stuff.. 15R SE is a big no for me.. simply I dont like it...

I went to the store though... we need ask the sales guy about the panel ID or can be found in the system ?


----------



## randomuser111 (Aug 2, 2012)

Open Control Panel - Device Manager - Monitors - Generic PnP monitor - Right Click - Properties - Details Tab - Choose property Hardware IDs.


----------



## far (Aug 2, 2012)

Well.. they had only the i5 model on display. I wonder whether i5 and i7 share the same panel. 

These guys want us to buy an expensive product without looking at it.. but they wont display it saying its expensive...WTH.. they just claim that i7 will look like i5 only...


----------



## randomuser111 (Aug 2, 2012)

^
Both have same panel. The SVE118 may have slightly better tuning than the cheaper model. No drastic difference though. As I said earlier, all notebooks in this range have average quality screens and the only exception is Dell Inspiron 15R SE. So between others you won't find much difference at all so as to make any influence on your choice. SVE118 screen is poor and so is the screen of Samsung 550p/Hp DV6/Asus and every other model.


----------



## nova (Aug 3, 2012)

guys need your help urgently.. have a 25% discount coupon on samsung laptop... decided to buy Samsung NP550P5C-S01IN.. but i am not so sure about samsung ASS... help me plzzz


----------



## far (Aug 3, 2012)

randomuser111 said:


> ^
> Both have same panel. The SVE118 may have slightly better tuning than the cheaper model. No drastic difference though. As I said earlier, all notebooks in this range have average quality screens and the only exception is Dell Inspiron 15R SE. So between others you won't find much difference at all so as to make any influence on your choice. SVE118 screen is poor and so is the screen of Samsung 550p/Hp DV6/Asus and every other model.



How much does the 15RSE with Full HD cost ?...around 60k ?


----------



## randomuser111 (Aug 3, 2012)

^
54990, there is one for 60k+ as well. Check Dell India website


----------



## far (Aug 3, 2012)

The Full HD version is 63 K + 5% VAT...outta my budget...and I cannot avail employee discount...

The non HD version itself cost around 58 k... sony I can get it for 56 K...


----------



## rider (Aug 3, 2012)

but you can only get accidental cover onsite warranty only in hp and dell laptops, IMO this worth a lot dude.

It'll make the laptop completely insured.


----------



## far (Aug 3, 2012)

^ True but shoots up my budget by 8-9k  .. 60k the max.. anything lesser would be great though ...

With sony ..I can get 2 yrs extended for 2.5k.. but no ADP... I'd be fine with that ..


----------



## red dragon (Aug 3, 2012)

Please suggest a thin and light Windows laptop.
Scree size 13-14 inch
Do not need dedicated gfx.
Need a nice screen,will be used for browsing,music,videos and couple of light statistics SW.
Budget-50-55k
Do prefer Vaio/Toshiba over Dell/hp


----------



## rider (Aug 3, 2012)

far said:


> ^ True but shoots up my budget by 8-9k  .. 60k the max.. anything lesser would be great though ...
> 
> With sony ..I can get 2 yrs extended for 2.5k.. but no ADP... I'd be fine with that ..



If it's fine for you, get the vaio laptop.


----------



## randomuser111 (Aug 3, 2012)

red dragon said:


> Please suggest a thin and light Windows laptop.
> Scree size 13-14 inch
> Do not need dedicated gfx.
> Need a nice screen,will be used for browsing,music,videos and couple of light statistics SW.
> ...



Sony VAIO SVS13112EN seems to fit the bill. 
Full power i5 3rd gen. 
*www.sony.co.in/product/svs13112en

Toshiba only has ultrabook with ULV in this range. 
Toshiba Satellite U840 Satellite U840-X4310 Laptop: Flipkart.com: Compare, Review Toshiba Notebook

Though both don't have good screens, well I'm sure you know already there are hardly any Windows notebooks with good screen below 1 lac. All are pretty much the same quality. So I guess you'd be better off with a MBP 13 2012.


----------



## red dragon (Aug 3, 2012)

Nah!
No more Macs for a couple of years.This time I am really determined and won't buy another Mac for sure!
How much does the new Zenbook cost in India?

The Vaio randmouser suggested looks good to me.
Anyone using it/similar Vaio?Is the screen really bad?What about the hinge?Has it improved?


----------



## randomuser111 (Aug 3, 2012)

^
The hinge is improved but the thing is its designed to bend by Sony. It isn't really meant to be rigid. How it works is if it bends, it wouldn't break. But if its rigid it will not bend and hence can't take the pressure of any impact and  crack. You can see videos on Youtube explaining this. 

Also the screen is average. If you view it directly head on its decent enough.

The zenbook costs 80+k I believe.


----------



## far (Aug 3, 2012)

rider said:


> If it's fine for you, get the vaio laptop.



hehe... yea.. I'm struggling to finalize a laptop for the past two months.. not much to choose from


----------



## red dragon (Aug 3, 2012)

randomuser111 said:


> ^
> The hinge is improved but the thing is its designed to bend by Sony. It isn't really meant to be rigid. How it works is if it bends, it wouldn't break. But if its rigid it will not bend and hence can't take the pressure of any impact and  crack.


How does the hinge bend?Is it the lid which bends?
Last gen. of S series used to slide down when put on a slightly inclined surface(even the Z series has this problem)
How is the Toshiba Portege R830?
Any idea about hp Envy,Spectre or Folio?
My budget is not very rigid,can extend it,but do not want a very powerful thing.
Even SB i5 with 4GB of RAM and integrated gfx will be more than enough!
Just need a good screen.
Can anyone tell me is it possible to get X220 with IPS display locally(as hopefully I wont be travelling anymore till Dec)


----------



## har (Aug 3, 2012)

randomuser111 said:


> @har
> Genius, I was talking about 15 inch 1600x900 screen. Post your panel ID, I'll tell you how pathetic the parameters are for your display. The 17 incher is in fact slightly better than the 15 inch model. Or Samsung made special high quality 10000:1 contrast ratio matte screen specially for you ?
> Your laptop is no doubt the most powerful laptop in its range and also the best Value in the 50k range without a shadow of a doubt. It's an absolute steal.
> But to say its pathetic screen is "great" is nothing but fanboyism.
> ...



Yeah bloody genius. It costed him 65k. You want me to post a pic of it or something ?


----------



## randomuser111 (Aug 3, 2012)

red dragon said:


> How does the hinge bend?Is it the lid which bends?
> Last gen. of S series used to slide down when put on a slightly inclined surface(even the Z series has this problem)
> How is the Toshiba Portege R830?
> Any idea about hp Envy,Spectre or Folio?
> ...



You could try Ebay Global buy option to get the X220. (90k +)   I don't think its available locally.
Toshiba R830 is great too though it comes with Sandybridge i5. Screen is about the same quality as S13. But it does come with a fingerprint reader and TPM which you don't get in the S13. 
BTW you okay with ultrabooks ? 
How about Vaio S15 ? Its a 15 incher but weighs just 300gms more than S13 and is as thin. Has a very good IPS Full HD panel with high contrast and excellent viewing angles. Will cost you about 65k. At least a good 20k cheaper than importing X220 IPS from US.
Take a look at this video to get an idea of the difference between S15 and S13/R830 etc.
*www.youtube.com/watch?v=II0wKqjxVoc


@har

Mr. Genius I'd rather not argue with you anymore. Have fun with your super excellent 140:1 contrast ratio 25% sRGB color gamut washed out Samsung screen. OOPS sorry I meant infinite contrast Super Retina Super Duper AMOLED screen 
I have no problem accepting facts, unlike you. If your laptop indeed had a good screen I would definitely accept that and recommend your laptop to others for its screen too. 
I have no interest in Macbooks, in fact I hate Apple products but I have myself said MBP 13 has much better screen than any other Win based laptop upto 75k including Sony notebooks and I have no problem admitting that as its the FACT.
I recommended Dell Inspiron 15R SE also because of its good quality FHD screen but I don't really like Dell myself. I own VAIOs but I don't go around and say E series has best screen or S series has good screen because they simply don't have  good screens and even though that's sad for me as a Sony Vaio owner I need to accept that.
 But you clearly cannot face facts !!
Get it ?


----------



## har (Aug 3, 2012)

randomuser111 said:


> @har
> 
> Mr. Genius I'd rather not argue with you anymore. Have fun with your super excellent 140:1 contrast ratio 25% sRGB color gamut washed out Samsung screen. OOPS sorry I meant infinite contrast Super Retina Super Duper AMOLED screen
> I have no problem accepting facts, unlike you. If your laptop indeed had a good screen I would definitely accept that and recommend your laptop to others for its screen too.
> ...



WTF DUDE !!
I never said samsung had the best screen ever !! All I said is that the sony screen isnt particularly impressive !! it has extremely low brightness and the glossy screen makes it hard to use under hostel room tubelight !!

" I meant infinite contrast Super Retina Super Duper AMOLED screen "
OH man !! We hasve a Joker here. Oh wait I forgot to laugh


----------



## randomuser111 (Aug 3, 2012)

^
Oh you didn't huh ? Well I'm sure other members know whether or not you said that or not 

Haha the joker isn't me really. Complaining that your friend's bike can hit a top speed of just 50 kmph is being a joker when your own bike runs at 51 ! 
Cuz both have slow bikes and in your case poor screens. Nothing much to choose really between 50 and 51. 

Anyway I'm not gonna reply to your ridiculous posts again.


----------



## red dragon (Aug 3, 2012)

^^Thanks a lot for the you tube link mate!
Is there any S15 model which comes without discrete graphics?


----------



## randomuser111 (Aug 3, 2012)

^
In the US yes, but India No. 
GT640M LE on both models on sale in India. Though it has a hardware switch to select what GPU you wanna use - HD4000 (Stamina Mode) or Nvidia GT640M LE (Speed Mode) You could leave it on Stamina mode all the time.


----------



## far (Aug 3, 2012)

red dragon said:


> How does the hinge bend?Is it the lid which bends?
> Last gen. of S series used to slide down when put on a slightly inclined surface(even the Z series has this problem)
> How is the Toshiba Portege R830?
> Any idea about hp Envy,Spectre or Folio?
> ...



Had S series for about 4.5 yrs.. lid never  slid down unless until you force the slide..no matter u hold it upside down...

but well..this was a 2007 model


----------



## randomuser111 (Aug 3, 2012)

^
He was talking about the 2011  S series .


----------



## far (Aug 3, 2012)

he he..i know..thats why menioned the year..2012 models hopefully has it fixed


----------



## red dragon (Aug 3, 2012)

Yes,I was talking about 2011 models.
Even the Z series laptop slides down easily when kept on the trays of Airplanes.
My friend's one dropped so many times in our last trip!


----------



## rakesh-the gilli (Aug 4, 2012)

I just ordered HP G6-2013TU laptop with COD option in Flipkart. What are the things that i need to check while receiving it. Like say, should i open the package in front of the delivery person, check the warranties..etc. This is my first experience buying online from Flipkart. Please provide a checklist..


----------



## dashing.sujay (Aug 4, 2012)

rakesh-the gilli said:


> I just ordered HP G6-2013TU laptop with COD option in Flipkart. What are the things that i need to check while receiving it. Like say, should i open the package in front of the delivery person, check the warranties..etc. This is my first experience buying online from Flipkart. Please provide a checklist..



Just check there is not physical damage + dead pixels on first glance. Other flaws, if there, will take time to get spotted.


----------



## a_medico (Aug 5, 2012)

Finally booked this one 

Lenovo IdeaPad Y480 Laptop, 209388U, Dawn Grey, Intel Core i7-361

Not a big fan of Lenovo but the configuration was good for the price. Expecting it in last week of this month.


----------



## rakesh-the gilli (Aug 5, 2012)

dashing.sujay said:


> Just check there is not physical damage + dead pixels on first glance. Other flaws, if there, will take time to get spotted.


 Ok. Do i need to check regarding warranty. I am slightly confused regarding warranty because only in Flipkart, this laptop is displayed with 1 year accidental damage protection. In other sites such as Infibeam or ITDepot, normal 1 year on-site warranty alone is provided. Warranty terms will be displayed in invoice or do i need to check it seperately?


----------



## dashing.sujay (Aug 5, 2012)

rakesh-the gilli said:


> Ok. Do i need to check regarding warranty. I am slightly confused regarding warranty because only in Flipkart, this laptop is displayed with 1 year accidental damage protection. In other sites such as Infibeam or ITDepot, normal 1 year on-site warranty alone is provided. Warranty terms will be displayed in invoice or do i need to check it seperately?



Invoice + warranty card, if any. If you are confused about "special" warranty provided by flipkart, better call them.


----------



## fz8975 (Aug 6, 2012)

which is the cheapest 1080p laptop sony,hp,lenovo,apple,dell ? (i am asking individually)


----------



## randomuser111 (Aug 6, 2012)

^
Sony - SVS15115 - 69990 (street price 67)
Dell - Inspiron 15R SE - 54990 + VAT n delivery
Apple - MBP15 REtina- 1.5 lacs +
HP and lenovo I am not aware. They have no consumer laptops with FHD currently, but I guess there are Thinkpads and Elitebooks with FHD available at 1 lac +


----------



## far (Aug 6, 2012)

Guys.. How about BuyThePrice website.. Trustworthy ?. Thinking of ordering laptop from them... Anyone had any epxerience ..do share them..


----------



## fz8975 (Aug 6, 2012)

randomuser111 said:


> ^
> Sony - SVS15115 - 69990 (street price 67)
> Dell - Inspiron 15R SE - 54990 + VAT n delivery
> Apple - MBP15 REtina- 1.5 lacs +
> HP and lenovo I am not aware. They have no consumer laptops with FHD currently, but I guess there are Thinkpads and Elitebooks with FHD available at 1 lac +


Thanks

Sony - SVS15115 ?? can you give me the link (i googled  it but )


----------



## rider (Aug 6, 2012)

far said:


> Guys.. How about BuyThePrice website.. Trustworthy ?. Thinking of ordering laptop from them... Anyone had any epxerience ..do share them..



To be honest with you, for me flipkart is not even trustworthy. And I never recommend someone to buy anything without cash on delivery on these sites.

For expensive things better to buy it from market and bargain a lot.


----------



## randomuser111 (Aug 6, 2012)

^
+1. You can get the laptop for cheaper from local stores than these online sites. Buytheprice is just ok, haven't heard much good feedback about them.
Btw rider can you tell fz8975 which is the cheapest full HD HP laptop ?

@fz8975
*www.sony.co.in/product/svs15115fn


----------



## far (Aug 6, 2012)

@ rider bro.. Sony Center wont evern bargain a penny.. they want to sell it for Max - MRP rate.. 58 k

and COD is not available over 20K ..  . I found Buytheprice for 56k and I can get EMI option.. but worried about the service.

There are not many multibrand stores here in chennai..like other cities...


----------



## randomuser111 (Aug 6, 2012)

^
Not Sony Center buddy. Try and look for it in small stores that deal in laptops. Sony Center and other big retailers like Croma, Ezone etc won't give any discount.


----------



## fz8975 (Aug 6, 2012)

randomuser111 said:


> ^
> Not Sony Center buddy. Try and look for it in small stores that deal in laptops. Sony Center and other big retailers like Croma, Ezone etc won't give any discount.



thats true
i got my vaio discounted(by 1.5k) by one of my father's friend who knew a SONY dealer (got lucky)


----------



## rider (Aug 6, 2012)

far said:


> @ rider bro.. Sony Center wont evern bargain a penny.. they want to sell it for Max - MRP rate.. 58 k
> 
> and COD is not available over 20K ..  . I found Buytheprice for 56k and I can get EMI option.. but worried about the service.
> 
> There are not many multibrand stores here in chennai..like other cities...


Who told you to buy from sony centre ?  They are just good to show and take demo. Not sure, but buytheprice looks genuine, many people bought phones from them ask about trust in mobile thread AFAIK its not a fake site, and about warranty ask them that you will get sony india service or not?

You live in a metro town, go to small but famous shops who can sell in much less and provide accessory gifts.



randomuser111 said:


> Btw rider can you tell fz8975 which is the cheapest full HD HP laptop ?


There is not a single Full HD 1080p laptop available in hp india right now. 

Few months ago there was a core-i5 model with 1080p anti-glare screen.


----------



## randomuser111 (Aug 6, 2012)

^
Hmm I thought so too but I wasn't sure so I didn't post


----------



## far (Aug 6, 2012)

thanks...@ rider and @ randomuser..i will check out some  local stores this weekend..

yeah even i felt the same..spending lot of cash on an item..I need peace of mind...haha..


----------



## far (Aug 8, 2012)

I'm getting an offer on this Vaio E15118 i7 laptop for 54.7k locally with backpack and 16gb transcend pendrive free..
Hope this is VFM..? friends let me know ur thoughts
I'm planning to get this saturday


----------



## niraj trehan (Aug 10, 2012)

Hey friends , i am planning to buy a laptop... kindly pour in ur valuable suggestions to help me find the best tat suites my requirements ! 

*1) What is your budget? *(INR or USD) 35k to 45k ( +5k if tat extra bit provides damn gud improvement over lower priced ones )


*2) What size & weight consideration (if any) would you prefer?*




Mainstream; 15" - 16" screen or
 Desktop Replacement; 17"+ screen
 17 " wud b gud tho ...but my main focus is Gaming ! so even if 16 " ...it will do for me !


*3) Are there any brands that you prefer or any you really don't like?*
a. Like:NA
b. Dislike:NA

*4) What are the primary tasks will you be performing with this notebook? *
Gaming ...i m buying it for sole purpose of gaming ... i m having a desktop but i nid a Laptop in my hostel where i can play wid my pals..as desktops not allowed !!! 

*5) What screen resolution(s)  & type (glossy/matte) would you prefer?*
Bigger the resolution _ more is the eye candy !!  

*6) Anything else you would like to say?* _LOcal Purchase ( available in india  ) 


 i just need my laptop to have Gaming Graphics close to 7 and abv 6 ( if possible ) _ 


Games i prefer to play _ Fifa 12, COD series , Max Payne 3 ,BF3 

Thanks for any help guys ... _


----------



## rider (Aug 10, 2012)

@niraj trehan Get Samsung NP550P5C-S01IN powered by new 3rd gen core-i5 3210M 2.5 Ghz upto 3.1Ghz in turbo mode, 6GB DDR3 RAM, *nvidia GeForce GT 650M 2GB*.
It will cost you 48-50k included all the taxes.  I suggested you according to your needs, it has damn good gaming performance than 45k budget.
For more info stay connected to *www.thinkdigit.com/forum/laptops-netbooks/159661-samsung-series-5-550p-laptops-thread.html


----------



## niraj trehan (Aug 10, 2012)

@Rider 

Is samsung reliable in Laptops ???


----------



## rider (Aug 10, 2012)

niraj trehan said:


> @Rider
> 
> Is samsung reliable in Laptops ???



Samsung is a good brand, they are working so hard to give the best laptop with good features at low price. There is no laptop with that much great specs at that price range. They are doing all this to get in the laptop market, and for putting cherry on the cake they are providing 2 years warranty.
Go to their thread and ask users about their experience.

Keep in mind GT 650M >> HD 7730M = GT 640M > HD 7670M > GT 630M ≥ GT 540M > HD 6630M


----------



## izzikio_rage (Aug 11, 2012)

Hey guys need help buying a laptop


1) What is your budget? (INR or USD) 20 to 25K


2) What size & weight consideration (if any) would you prefer?

    Mainstream; 14"  screen


3) Are there any brands that you prefer or any you really don't like?
a. Like:NA
b. Dislike:NA

4) What are the primary tasks will you be performing with this notebook?
office work, internet the occasional movie and listening to songs. 

5) What screen resolution(s) & type (glossy/matte) would you prefer?
not really a major concern 

6) Anything else you would like to say? A good after sales support, downtime will really hurt my work


----------



## rider (Aug 11, 2012)

@izzikio_rage For 15" Asus X54C-SX261D would be the best in your budget.

And for 14" Asus X44H-VX152D, but it will exceed your budget a little bit.


----------



## aroraanant (Aug 12, 2012)

izzikio_rage said:


> Hey guys need help buying a laptop
> 
> 
> 1) What is your budget? (INR or USD) 20 to 25K
> ...





rider said:


> @izzikio_rage For 15" Asus X54C-SX261D would be the best in your budget.
> 
> And for 14" Asus X44H-VX152D, but it will exceed your budget a little bit.


Hmmm the answer is already here.
+1 to that.



izzikio_rage said:


> Hey guys need help buying a laptop
> 
> 
> 1) What is your budget? (INR or USD) 20 to 25K
> ...





rider said:


> @izzikio_rage For 15" Asus X54C-SX261D would be the best in your budget.
> 
> And for 14" Asus X44H-VX152D, but it will exceed your budget a little bit.


+1 to that.


----------



## izzikio_rage (Aug 12, 2012)

rider said:


> @izzikio_rage For 15" Asus X54C-SX261D would be the best in your budget.
> 
> And for 14" Asus X44H-VX152D, but it will exceed your budget a little bit.





aroraanant said:


> Hmmm the answer is already here.
> +1 to that.
> 
> 
> ...



Thanks guys .. Just one concern, how is Asus in terms of after sales service?


----------



## Sandeep Roy (Aug 13, 2012)

I'll get my HP Pavilion G6 2005ax laptop in 3hours.. But am leaving for Delhi by tomorrow morning. So need to adjust all settings by today.. I've never actually used lappy much

a) @ other users of this lappy, I'll get 2 drives, C with about 425gb & D with the rest (about 65gb). Need to partition the C drive into 2-3 more. Will I have to format the system to do it? I wont get any recovery disks or any installation files.. Any sites/ways to make one? 
b) The laptop can be unclocked and overclocked.. I need to know how to do it. (default 1.9ghz)
c) The laptop will cross 90degrees after 10minutes of gaming. How much will a cooler help regarding this? And how heated up will it be while playing low graphics game like fifa12?

+ any suggestion regarding the softwares/setups to be done in a new lappy will be helpful.


----------



## rider (Aug 13, 2012)

Sandeep Roy said:


> I'll get my HP Pavilion G6 2005ax laptop in 3hours.. But am leaving for Delhi by tomorrow morning. So need to adjust all settings by today.. I've never actually used lappy much
> 
> a) @ other users of this lappy, I'll get 2 drives, C with about 425gb & D with the rest (about 65gb). Need to partition the C drive into 2-3 more. Will I have to format the system to do it? I wont get any recovery disks or any installation files.. Any sites/ways to make one?
> b) The laptop can be unclocked and overclocked.. I need to know how to do it. (default 1.9ghz)
> ...



a)You can make partitions as much your needs with the help EASUS Partition Manager, I recommend you to make C: 100GB and rest drive divide by two and make two more drives.
Recovery is inside the HDD, Arrange 3-4 blank DVD discs, open the Hp recovery manager and write recovery discs.
b) Dunno much about working of new AMD A6 you can ask this in HP Pavilion G6-2005AX thread.
c)Open hp coolsense software and put both in coolest mode. And for coolpads I recommend you to buy at least Coolpad Evo Infinity.. only that can bring change in temperature above 5*C others only decrease 2-4*C


----------



## coderunknown (Aug 13, 2012)

Sandeep Roy said:


> b) The laptop can be unclocked and overclocked.. I need to know how to do it. (default 1.9ghz)



not possible in Trinity. Bios doesn't support OC.



Sandeep Roy said:


> c) The laptop will cross 90degrees after 10minutes of gaming. How much will a cooler help regarding this? And how heated up will it be while playing low graphics game like fifa12?



the laptop stays cool that means even if system monitor shows 90, cooling system is working fine else you'll get a frying pan instead of laptop.

i recorded 59 max after 1hrs of gaming when discrete graphics was off and processor was underclocked.


----------



## Sandeep Roy (Aug 14, 2012)

Problems/queries regarding HP Pavilion g6 2005ax

a) From windows experience index I'm getting only 5.6 & 6.2 in graphics respectively, while some users of this lappy posted here of getting 6.7 in each.. Will be very helpful if I can have the same
b) While installing a game, it is taking me significantly more time than what it takes in my AMD Athlon X4 desktop. How will this system fare in single tasking & single/dual core operations when compared to i3?

Overall this one seems pretty good after 12hours of purchase. Ran Arkham Asylum, Black Ops at highest settings. Waiting to see how NFS Run fares. Sucks that they couldnt even provide the recovery & driver disks.


----------



## rider (Aug 14, 2012)

Sandeep Roy said:


> Problems/queries regarding HP Pavilion g6 2005ax
> 
> a) From windows experience index I'm getting only 5.6 & 6.2 in graphics respectively, while some users of this lappy posted here of getting 6.7 in each.. Will be very helpful if I can have the same
> b) While installing a game, it is taking me significantly more time than what it takes in my AMD Athlon X4 desktop. How will this system fare in single tasking & single/dual core operations when compared to i3?
> ...



Don't classify performance on the basis of windows experience index, it's a complete crap benchmark. Use 3D Mark 11 and compare.
hp never give recovery and driver discs, but they provide hp recover manager, as I said burn recovery discs. All drivers are included in that recovery discs, that you will burn.


----------



## coderunknown (Aug 14, 2012)

Sandeep Roy said:


> b) While installing a game, it is taking me significantly more time than what it takes in my AMD Athlon X4 desktop. How will this system fare in single tasking & single/dual core operations when compared to i3?



i have tested this and yes compared to Athlon II X4, APU takes more time installing softwares. Try extracting a rar file and then you'll know how slow it really feels. i3 will easily outperform any APU in single task cause it have much higher IPC and clockspeed. Also in multitasking APU doesn't take a huge lead. Thats why APU laptop cost lot less than Intel based lappies. You can get discrete GPU less laptops at this price if you take the second route.
But in games both (if you pair them with same GPU) will go head to head. Its the heavy task that tax the APU. Browsing, documents, music, etc can be handled easily even if you do heavy multitasking.


----------



## izzikio_rage (Aug 15, 2012)

Hey everyone, going forward with buying the Asus X54C-SX261D ... could someone please tell me if Asus has good after sales support?


----------



## far (Aug 15, 2012)

Can I partition myHDD 750 GB with Windows Disk Management or EASEUS.
what is unallocated before/after partition..which method I need to follow.

I just want C :250 GB and D :400 GB.. rest is reserved by system I guess...

Help !!! 

Is there anyone here to help ??? :O

TDF members ...anyone here knows or ...?


----------



## har (Aug 15, 2012)

Which one seems the best ??

Lenovo Essential G Series G580 (59-324061) Laptop 3rd Gen Ci5/4GB/500GB/DOS: Flipkart.com: Compare, Review Lenovo Notebook
Samsung NP300E5X-A01IN: Flipkart.com: Compare, Review Samsung Notebook
HP Pavilion G6-2005AX Laptop AMD A8 Quad Core/4GB/500GB/Win 7 HB/1GB Graphics: Flipkart.com: Compare, Review HP Notebook
HP 2000 2116TU Laptop 3rd Gen Ci5/2GB/500GB/DOS: Flipkart.com: Compare, Review HP Notebook

The G series seem the best. But I'm not sure. Please comment.


----------



## rider (Aug 15, 2012)

har said:


> Which one seems the best ??
> 
> Lenovo Essential G Series G580 (59-324061) Laptop 3rd Gen Ci5/4GB/500GB/DOS: Flipkart.com: Compare, Review Lenovo Notebook
> Samsung NP300E5X-A01IN: Flipkart.com: Compare, Review Samsung Notebook
> ...



Here is the best deal for cheapest core-i5 laptop
HP Laptop Price India, HP 2000-2116TU (3rd Gen core i5/2gb/500gb/DOS),Buy HP Laptops Online - Infibeam.com



far said:


> Can I partition myHDD 750 GB with Windows Disk Management or EASEUS.
> what is unallocated before/after partition..which method I need to follow.
> 
> I just want C :250 GB and D :400 GB.. rest is reserved by system I guess...
> ...



Dont use windows partition manager. Use Easus, its easy and the best you can make your partitions as your wish.
My recommendation is to make C: 100GB and make other three drives of 200GB approx each. Windows partition manager can only partition C: drive to 250GB and not more than 3 drives, totally cr@p.



izzikio_rage said:


> Hey everyone, going forward with buying the Asus X54C-SX261D ... could someone please tell me if Asus has good after sales support?



It's good if you live in a metro city.


----------



## rakesh-the gilli (Aug 15, 2012)

I recently purchased HP Laptop (G6 2103TU). I am planning to reinstall the OS (Windows 7 Ultimate x64 upgraded from Windows 7 Basic x64 through Anytime upgrade). I have 2 questions. If i create recovery disks before reinstalling, which OS is backed up.? Also after reinstall, if i simply reinstall HP support assistant, will it automatically show my product number and serial number along with other details such as warranty. I assume HP preloaded all these info into HP support assistant software while factory installing OS and reinstalling the OS needs me to do some work. Is it like that.?


----------



## far (Aug 16, 2012)

@ rider... you mean the shirnk volume option in EASEUS. When I select it shows Unallocated before and after space after the drive that will be shrinked... Do I need to give some unallocated pace there so that I can merge partition if required later on ?.


----------



## rider (Aug 16, 2012)

far said:


> @ rider... you mean the shirnk volume option in EASEUS. When I select it shows Unallocated before and after space after the drive that will be shrinked... Do I need to give some unallocated pace there so that I can merge partition if required later on ?.



Read this manual:
How To Resize Your Partitions with EASEUS Partition Manager


----------



## rakesh-the gilli (Aug 16, 2012)

rakesh-the gilli said:


> I recently purchased HP Laptop (G6 2103TU). I am planning to reinstall the OS (Windows 7 Ultimate x64 upgraded from Windows 7 Basic x64 through Anytime upgrade). I have 2 questions. If i create recovery disks before reinstalling, which OS is backed up.? Also after reinstall, if i simply reinstall HP support assistant, will it automatically show my product number and serial number along with other details such as warranty. I assume HP preloaded all these info into HP support assistant software while factory installing OS and reinstalling the OS needs me to do some work. Is it like that.?


Any thoughts into this.?


----------



## far (Aug 16, 2012)

Thanks @rider..I will create a recovery disc prior to trying this..


----------



## sarthak (Aug 17, 2012)

rakesh-the gilli said:


> Any thoughts into this.?



Recovery disks get your laptop back to factory settings, that is exactly the way it was when you first used it. Also the product and serial numbers are stored on the motherboard, not preloaded in the software, so it would show them. Don't know about it showing warranty status.


----------



## jacklupino (Aug 18, 2012)

Does the concept of discharging your laptop battery completely and then recharging it every 2 months actually increase it's life...


----------



## chinmaya (Aug 19, 2012)

does the dell inspiron 15R (with graphic card) have similar problems faced by special edition users?

I mean problems with switchable graphics and all?

any other viable replacement for dell 15r se? (except samsung np 550)

or should i get the same model again?


----------



## rider (Aug 22, 2012)

Which graphic card you are talking about?
Radeon graphics in dell is having this switching issue, switching of radeon works fine in my hp pavilion dv6


----------



## vikrraal (Aug 22, 2012)

"hi everyone,
i want to buy a laptop with good gaming performance in 50-55k range...
medium setting for gaming is ok for me.
after many days surfing i short listed 2 laptop...
plz help me choose between them or suggest a different one in the same price range!!!!!

1.HP Pavilion DV6 7011TX 
2.Samsung NP550P5C-S01IN 

i was going to buy the samsung laptop but read reviews about heating of it....so i am confused now.
plz help me choosing laptop

i want 2 use the laptop for atleast 2-3years...and the main purpose is gaming
also suggest me a good cooling pad"


----------



## terrafield (Aug 22, 2012)

Is Asus N56VM not available in India? When I check with Asus they say that its not yet launched but all websites says this model is launched


----------



## rider (Aug 22, 2012)

vikrraal said:


> "hi everyone,
> i want to buy a laptop with good gaming performance in 50-55k range...
> medium setting for gaming is ok for me.
> after many days surfing i short listed 2 laptop...
> ...



There is heating issue in some defected laptops not in all, and if does it your laptop you can simply ask for replacement under a month.



terrafield said:


> Is Asus N56VM not available in India? When I check with Asus they say that its not yet launched but all websites says this model is launched



what's cool about the laptop? It has poor GT 630M  BTW what's your budget?


----------



## terrafield (Aug 22, 2012)

rider said:


> There is heating issue in some defected laptops not in all, and if does it your laptop you can simply ask for replacement under a month.
> 
> 
> 
> what's cool about the laptop? It has poor GT 630M  BTW what's your budget?




I just read a review about N56VM in notebookcheck and I can see that PCMark 7 is around 3600 whereas Samsung NP550P5C which has same configuration except HDD (N56VM has 7200 RPM HDD) is below 3000

I'm looking for a laptop around 70 to 80 range but my main wishlist is Reliability and Performance in normal usage (browsing, office applications, watch hd movies). Absolutely no gaming.


----------



## rider (Aug 22, 2012)

terrafield said:


> I just read a review about N56VM in notebookcheck and I can see that PCMark 7 is around 3600 whereas Samsung NP550P5C which has same configuration except HDD (N56VM has 7200 RPM HDD) is below 3000
> 
> I'm looking for a laptop around 70 to 80 range but my main wishlist is Reliability and Performance in normal usage (browsing, office applications, watch hd movies). Absolutely no gaming.



For that much budget you should buy sony vaio 1080p IPS LED laptop, it has the best screen after macbook's retina display.


----------



## terrafield (Aug 23, 2012)

rider said:


> For that much budget you should buy sony vaio 1080p IPS LED laptop, it has the best screen after macbook's retina display.



I guess you are referring to Vaio S15. This model has slow hard drive (5400 rpm) but Asus N56VM has 7200rpm hard drive.


----------



## rider (Aug 23, 2012)

terrafield said:


> I guess you are referring to Vaio S15. This model has slow hard drive (5400 rpm) but Asus N56VM has 7200rpm hard drive.



hahaha, there is no difference in 5400rpm and 7200rpm in real life both are almost same, though 7200rpm will produce more sound. Believe me I used both type of HDD you will hardly differentiate between them in performance. For the fast performance you should plug SSD for the operating system. And after sales and service wise sony is far better than small selling brands like asus.


----------



## terrafield (Aug 23, 2012)

rider said:


> hahaha, there is no difference in 5400rpm and 7200rpm in real life both are almost same, though 7200rpm will produce more sound. Believe me I used both type of HDD you will hardly differentiate between them in performance. For the fast performance you should plug SSD for the operating system. And after sales and service wise sony is far better than small selling brands like asus.



Thanks for your info, Even I was thinking that there won't be any difference but after looking at PCMark 7 scores between Samsung NP550P5C and Asus N56VM (both having same configuration except HDD) I can see difference Samsung scores around 2800 and Asus scores around 3600. I don't understand how both similar configuration machines have different PCMark scores. The only difference is HDD speed. Thats why I asked this question

If you are telling there is no difference between 5400 RPM and 7200 RPM then I have to agree with you without second thought


----------



## rider (Aug 23, 2012)

terrafield said:


> Thanks for your info, Even I was thinking that there won't be any difference but after looking at PCMark 7 scores between Samsung NP550P5C and Asus N56VM (both having same configuration except HDD) I can see difference Samsung scores around 2800 and Asus scores around 3600. I don't understand how both similar configuration machines have different PCMark scores. The only difference is HDD speed. Thats why I asked this question
> 
> If you are telling there is no difference between 5400 RPM and 7200 RPM then I have to agree with you without second thought



see, man you forgot one thing that made the difference in scores, the motherboard.


----------



## terrafield (Aug 23, 2012)

rider said:


> see, man you forgot one thing that made the difference in scores, the motherboard.



Yes. Motherboard makes difference but I thought both may have similar motherboard may be slight difference


----------



## rider (Aug 23, 2012)

terrafield said:


> Yes. Motherboard makes difference but I thought both may have similar motherboard may be slight difference



no you didn't get what i'm saying chipset model may be same but the asus laptop motherboard made by asus itself and samsung has samsung motherboard (not sure) that may make a difference in terms of performance. In my opinion go to sony centre and take the demo of sony vaio.


----------



## terrafield (Aug 23, 2012)

rider said:


> no you didn't get what i'm saying chipset model may be same but the asus laptop motherboard made by asus itself and samsung has samsung motherboard (not sure) that may make a difference in terms of performance. In my opinion go to sony centre and take the demo of sony vaio.



I went to sony center and took demo of Vaio E14a (i7, 4GB RAM, 500 GB HDD) but it took a long time to open acrobat reader but thats not the case even in my desktop PC. I thought of going for E14A and later replace HDD with SSD but I heard thats its too complicated and I don't want to mess it up


----------



## Abhishek Nama (Aug 24, 2012)

Hi Guys!!

Can anyone tell me the best laptop for a budget upto 65k.

Requirements:
1. 15" screen size or more.
2. Atleast 1600x900 resolution display.

Usage:
1. Gaming.
2. Watching HD movies.
3. Work.

Any help is highly appreciated.
Thank you


----------



## arayman (Aug 25, 2012)

1) What is your budget? (INR or USD)  

Rs. 50,000 to 60,000/-


2) What size & weight consideration (if any) would you prefer? 

Size / weight Does not matter

Any of the following but should give good configuration

    Thin and Light; 12" - 14" screen
    Mainstream; 15" - 16" screen
    Desktop Replacement; 17"+ screen


3) Are there any brands that you prefer or any you really don't like?
a. Like: HP, Sony or Dell (Bit skeptical about Dell's durability & after sales services) 
b. Dislike: acer, asus, toshiba, lenovo


4) What are the primary tasks will you be performing with this notebook?

Have been using IBM Thinkcentre Desktop since past couple of years, I have faced no issue, therefore you can consider it as a desktop replacement. The notebook should give smooth performance while using the following programs simultaneously, as I am into designing and constantly online with overseas clients (sometimes video conf.) thus need a reliable brand which can handle multi jobs. 

Programs which remain open on my desktop are:-

Photoshop CS, CorelDraw 12, Scanning, Skype (video conferencing), Internet browser with 3-4 tabs (one tab may be used for youtube occasionally) and printing task. Thus you can relate to my usage, its required for multitasking without freezing/crashing or compromise in efficiency. I am not into gaming at all. 500 GB HDD (little lesser SSD, if suitable) would be sufficient for me. I may not replace this notebook for atleast 3-4 years thus I am interested in latest Ultrabook with Ivy bridge 3rd gen i5 to i7 processor with higher RAM figures. Besides, ultrabook I am also open to other options as long as they serve the purpose and justify your suggestions. 

5) What screen resolution(s) & type (glossy/matte) would you prefer?
No preference. 


6) Anything else you would like to say? (eg: local purchase, ASS,matte/glossy finish)
I would be comfortable with local purchase as I have never purchase any product online till date. 

Thanking you all in advance.


----------



## aroraanant (Aug 25, 2012)

You can opt for Dell Inspiron 14R or 15R Special Edition with Full HD Display, it will cost you around 55k.Check Dell India website for more details.
And if you want something portable then the best option is Sony VAIO S Series SVS13112EN and can also look out for Sony VAIO E Series SVE14A16FN


----------



## rider (Aug 25, 2012)

terrafield said:


> I went to sony center and took demo of Vaio E14a (i7, 4GB RAM, 500 GB HDD) but it took a long time to open acrobat reader but thats not the case even in my desktop PC. I thought of going for E14A and later replace HDD with SSD but I heard thats its too complicated and I don't want to mess it up


Opening of acobat reader also depend upon operating system, in linux it doesn't take even a second to open file. And putting SSDs are not that much difficult, hire a professional for this.

*@arayman*


Spoiler






arayman said:


> 1) What is your budget? (INR or USD)
> 
> Rs. 50,000 to 60,000/-
> 
> ...





As per you requirements I think you need a classy laptop with durability and editing performance the best for this need are probooks and thinkpads. Right now no new thinkpad has been launched with new specs but for the latest specs hp has launched new probook 4540s series with 3rd gen ivy bridge intel processors, get the core-i7 and HD 7650M model as your budget is upto 60,000. It's build quality, battery life is incredible, kindly ignore any dell laptop if you are looking to use 3-4 years, dell generally works till its warranty.

*www8.hp.com/in/en/products/laptops/product-detail.html?oid=5229455

Sorry, I cant find this model online, better to go hp showroom and take demo of hp probook 4540s


----------



## arayman (Aug 28, 2012)

rider said:


> Opening of acobat reader also depend upon operating system, in linux it doesn't take even a second to open file. And putting SSDs are not that much difficult, hire a professional for this.
> 
> *@arayman*
> As per you requirements I think you need a classy laptop with durability and editing performance the best for this need are probooks and thinkpads. Right now no new thinkpad has been launched with new specs but for the latest specs hp has launched new probook 4540s series with 3rd gen ivy bridge intel processors, get the core-i7 and HD 7650M model as your budget is upto 60,000. It's build quality, battery life is incredible, kindly ignore any dell laptop if you are looking to use 3-4 years, dell generally works till its warranty.
> ...



Rider, Thanks a lot for your valued inputs. After going through the specs of Hp probook it certainly appear a power packed machine, which can take over the desktop tasks comfortable. Do you think Ultrabook (HP Envy 4 or 6 series) would be a better investment as per the changing trends of thinner notebooks, but I wonder if it can substitute desktop, bit confused. I cannot make out what would I compromise besides DVD writer in ultrabook. If you suggest ultrabook which configs would be okay for me ? (I am focusing on 3rd gen i5 processor as its the only one available in market). If you still suggest probook is a better option for me, then any idea exactly in what price range would 4540s fall with 3rd gen core i 7 (the one you suggested) ? (btw, my coreldraw and photoshop files are not more than 50 MB). Would appreciate your feedback in helping me move in the right direction.


----------



## dashing.sujay (Aug 28, 2012)

arayman said:


> Rider, Thanks a lot for your valued inputs. After going through the specs of Hp probook it certainly appear a power packed machine, which can take over the desktop tasks comfortable. Do you think Ultrabook (HP Envy 4 or 6 series) would be a better investment as per the changing trends of thinner notebooks, but I wonder if it can substitute desktop, bit confused. I cannot make out what would I compromise besides DVD writer in ultrabook. If you suggest ultrabook which configs would be okay for me ? (I am focusing on 3rd gen i5 processor as its the only one available in market). If you still suggest probook is a better option for me, then any idea exactly in what price range would 4540s fall with 3rd gen core i 7 (the one you suggested) ? (btw, my coreldraw and photoshop files are not more than 50 MB). Would appreciate your feedback in helping me move in the right direction.



Yes, it should be fine for you.  btw Envy series a bit overpriced IMO. Probook is fine.


----------



## vikrraal (Aug 28, 2012)

thank u "rider" ....
i have bought the samsung NP550 
now please suggest me a good cooling pad for long time gaming which is suitable for my samsung...
range is 1.5k
plz reply soon


----------



## rider (Aug 28, 2012)

arayman said:


> Rider, Thanks a lot for your valued inputs. After going through the specs of Hp probook it certainly appear a power packed machine, which can take over the desktop tasks comfortable. Do you think Ultrabook (HP Envy 4 or 6 series) would be a better investment as per the changing trends of thinner notebooks, but I wonder if it can substitute desktop, bit confused. I cannot make out what would I compromise besides DVD writer in ultrabook. If you suggest ultrabook which configs would be okay for me ? (I am focusing on 3rd gen i5 processor as its the only one available in market). If you still suggest probook is a better option for me, then any idea exactly in what price range would 4540s fall with 3rd gen core i 7 (the one you suggested) ? (btw, my coreldraw and photoshop files are not more than 50 MB). Would appreciate your feedback in helping me move in the right direction.



utrabook is meant to perform everyday use of laptop, you know general use/office work. It is not recommended for high performance usage, you will not get that much performance as a regular core-i5 laptop, as per your requirement buy a proper laptop for editing stuff and dvd writer. As what I said earlier visit hp showroom and concern about new hp probook 4540s, I think it would be around 45-50k of price range.
And what do you mean by 50MB files, you mean saved documents?


----------



## arayman (Aug 29, 2012)

rider said:


> utrabook is meant to perform everyday use of laptop, you know general use/office work. It is not recommended for high performance usage, you will not get that much performance as a regular core-i5 laptop, as per your requirement buy a proper laptop for editing stuff and dvd writer. As what I said earlier visit hp showroom and concern about new hp probook 4540s, I think it would be around 45-50k of price range.
> And what do you mean by 50MB files, you mean saved documents?



Hi Rider, 50 MB are the size of files of .cdr (corel draw) and psd (photoshop) files on which I work in those programs. I meant to convey that they are not very heavy files of designing or editing. 

Moreover, today I went to a hp showroom, they don't keep probook on display, as the demand is lesser. But they gave the quotation of 4540s around 59000/- (its in 3rd gen i 5 NOT i 7). 

Later in the day I had a word with my associate in Hong Kong. It seems the probook pricing is a bit lesser than in India and they have good variety. He sent me the weblink for me to choose. Whichever I finalize he can buy for me there. But I am not very comfortable buying lappy, mobiles etc from other countries as I had one bad experience post buying with A.S.S. Sometimes the warranties are not internationally covered. 

Anyways, for your reference I am posting the link:-  HP Hong Kong Online Store

I liked 
a) HP 4441s i5 3210M 8GB ram, (HKD 7480 = Rs. 53630)
b) 4540s i5 with AMD radeon 7650M 2gb  (HKD 7480 = Rs. 53630) and same model with Intel HD 4000 (HKD 6480 = Rs. 46460). 
c) The 4740s Elitebook seems the best buy, its with AMD radeon 7650M(2gb) + 17.2" display (1600 x 900 Do you think it may give results like HD display ?) (HKD 7980 = Rs. 57216). 

I doubt if all these models are available in India with somewhat similar pricing. I will check for other models from HP if available in India otherwise would focus on the model you had suggested earlier 4540s, which they have.  

- Please advice that *will 3gen i 5 solve my purpose* (IMO  i7 is not available in this model) ? 
- Do you think the price is justified, Rs. 59000/-, for i5 4540s otherwise I would double check from other stores.  
- Secondly can you *suggest any option in the similar configs available in Sony Viao with full HD display* ? 

Thanking you in advance. 
(btw, liked your new avatar)


----------



## rider (Aug 29, 2012)

vikrraal said:


> thank u "rider" ....
> i have bought the samsung NP550
> now please suggest me a good cooling pad for long time gaming which is suitable for my samsung...
> range is 1.5k
> plz reply soon


Congrats! for your new laptop..!! 
Get Cooler Master Notepal Infinite Evo to get decent cooling performance all rest cheaper models of cooler master brings -3-4*C difference.



arayman said:


> Hi Rider, 50 MB are the size of files of .cdr (corel draw) and psd (photoshop) files on which I work in those programs. I meant to convey that they are not very heavy files of designing or editing.
> 
> Moreover, today I went to a hp showroom, they don't keep probook on display, as the demand is lesser. But they gave the quotation of 4540s around 59000/- (its in 3rd gen i 5 NOT i 7).
> 
> ...



59k for new core-i5 model!!  The previous model hp probook 4530s is of only 46k. I would like to say better to avoid imported laptop if you can not get warranty transferred to india. Consult this to hp hongkong department. Yes, the core-i7 version comes in 4540s as it is mentioned in hp india website, I had given link above to you. As per your requirement and budget I would say HP Pavilion 7011TX is also a nice deal if you can get it for around 52k, but I dont think it would be as durable as probook or thinkpad, but will be fine for four years. If you purchasing from hongkong also try to know about thinkpads with new 3rd gen core-i5, sony vaio with full HD display is out of your budget, it comes of around 68.5k. Thanks for the compliment for my avatar. Good night!


----------



## terrafield (Aug 29, 2012)

rider said:


> Opening of acobat reader also depend upon operating system, in linux it doesn't take even a second to open file. And putting SSDs are not that much difficult, hire a professional for this.
> 
> *@arayman*
> As per you requirements I think you need a classy laptop with durability and editing performance the best for this need are probooks and thinkpads. Right now no new thinkpad has been launched with new specs but for the latest specs hp has launched new probook 4540s series with 3rd gen ivy bridge intel processors, get the core-i7 and HD 7650M model as your budget is upto 60,000. It's build quality, battery life is incredible, kindly ignore any dell laptop if you are looking to use 3-4 years, dell generally works till its warranty.
> ...



I finally bought Macbook Air 13inch after thinking a lot

Its really good. It is taking some time to get used to Mac OS but as of now I'm pretty comfortable in basic navigations and they are super cool and it fulfills my basic requirements (taking less than a second to open application or file - pretty fast)

Thanks for your inputs/suggestions


----------



## rider (Aug 29, 2012)

terrafield said:


> I finally bought Macbook Air 13inch after thinking a lot
> 
> Its really good. It is taking some time to get used to Mac OS but as of now I'm pretty comfortable in basic navigations and they are super cool and it fulfills my basic requirements (taking less than a second to open application or file - pretty fast)
> 
> Thanks for your inputs/suggestions


wow! congrats dude! for macbook air 13  How much it cost to you and are you using the new mountain lion OS X ??


----------



## Sarvesh Singh (Aug 29, 2012)

Hello,

Due to limitation of my budget( 15K) , i m planning to buy a decent netbook.
 I have choosed ASUS Eee PC 1015cx Asus 1015CX-BLK011W Laptop 2nd Gen Atom Dual Core/1GB/320GB/Linux: Flipkart.com: Compare, Review Asus Netbook

Any one having this device.
 Please suggest, is it a good buy?

I have some questions regarding the performance or configuration:
 1. Does this having Bluetooth, some ppls are complaining about it.
 2. is there no optical drive?
 3. can i upgrade RAM?
 4. Best OS to install on it with the drivers available?
 5. How the performance of ATM 2nd gen dual core processor.
 6. Can i play some games on it (i think its a very wrong que to ask) 
7. howz much the heating generated from thing ?

guys suggestions are advisable.
 Thanks


----------



## writealexthomas (Aug 30, 2012)

Hi! I want to buy a laptop in the range of 30,000/- to 35,000/-. Should I opt for i3 with more bells and whistles or an entry level i5 laptop would suffice? My requirements are: MS Office, programming in vb and c+, Photoshop, casual gaming, surfing, music (I have a real big collection), videos.

Help me out guys...


----------



## terrafield (Aug 30, 2012)

rider said:


> wow! congrats dude! for macbook air 13  How much it cost to you and are you using the new mountain lion OS X ??



Thanks Rider. Actual cost is 99k (I went for 256Gb) but I got student discount of 10k (one of my friend is a student). So total cost - 89k. Also I got 9 months EMI offer with 0% interest rate and 0% processing fee. So a good deal for me

I am not running mountain lion as of now as I heard that battery life is not good. I want to wait till they fix this issue

People who don't game like me and who needs blazing fast and beautiful experience, can go for macbook air. Light weight, fast, nice OS/Interface, TOUCHPAD GESTURES is really seducing me. Particularly touchpad gestures, Sometimes I am thinking whether I'm really using a computer or a tablet. Best of both worlds


----------



## rider (Aug 30, 2012)

Yea! the touchpad gestures are cool, but now sony has also copied this from apple in their vaio laptops.


----------



## vkl (Aug 30, 2012)

@writealexthomas

Look out for HP G6 2005AX.It has amd a8-4500m which is inline with intel i3 2310m when it comes to processing speed.
It has hd7670m as graphics which is good for gaming and other works.
AMD apu and hd7670m use OpenCL acceleration in applications like adobe photoshop 6 which would be much faster than i5 3rd gen with hd4000.

For i5 based systems look out for Lenovo G580 (59-324061) @33k or Samsung NP300E5X-S01IN @36k.
Samsung has more storage(750GB  compared to 500GB of g580).G580 has usb3.0 ports while Samsung NP300E5X-S01IN doesn't.


----------



## silicon_fusion (Aug 30, 2012)

My friend is planning to buy a new laptop in the range of 20 - 25K.Main purpose is for studying only.
Please suggest me something in this range


----------



## dashing.sujay (Aug 31, 2012)

silicon_fusion said:


> My friend is planning to buy a new laptop in the range of 20 - 25K.Main purpose is for studying only.
> Please suggest me something in this range



Get Samsung NP300E4Z-A06IN  & add another 4GB of RAM, and you're good to go. BTW do mention your purpose in detail, and budget flexibility.


----------



## aroraanant (Aug 31, 2012)

writealexthomas said:


> Hi! I want to buy a laptop in the range of 30,000/- to 35,000/-. Should I opt for i3 with more bells and whistles or an entry level i5 laptop would suffice? My requirements are: MS Office, programming in vb and c+, Photoshop, casual gaming, surfing, music (I have a real big collection), videos.
> 
> Help me out guys...


Have a look at Samsung NP300E5X-A01IN, this laptop is good for everything except hardcore gaming.


----------



## writealexthomas (Sep 1, 2012)

vkl said:


> @writealexthomas
> 
> Look out for HP G6 2005AX.It has amd a8-4500m which is inline with intel i3 2310m when it comes to processing speed.
> It has hd7670m as graphics which is good for gaming and other works.
> ...



Been hearing a lot about the quality issues in Lenovo laptops. G580 seems to be a very good laptop but I have apprehensions about it. HP G6 2005AX is a wonderful AMD based laptop too with moderate gaming capability. Drawback is that it has got battery backup of just around 3 hrs. That leaves Dell Inspiron. Within the budget of 30-35000/- we can only get core i3 based laptop. Battery is good.
Overall scene is:
HP G6 2005AX - AMD based (equals core i3) . Good overall with decent graphic card. Battery issue.
Lenovo G580 - Core i5 based. Battery issue. Hardware reputation
Dell inspiron 14 - Good overall. Core i3 based.

Main kya karun??


----------



## writealexthomas (Sep 1, 2012)

rider said:


> *@writealexthomas* If you want core-i5, 4GB, 500 GB laptop get HP 2000 Series 2124TU for 35k approx



HP 2000 series & HP Pavilion G6-2005AX both have very less battery backup. Max about 2.5 to 3 hours! Other than that everything is fine.
Dell Inspiron 14R, 15R are good but way overpriced and many guys created doubts in my mind about quality of Lenovo lappys..


----------



## Abhii1902 (Sep 1, 2012)

Suggest me the best HP probook below 38k also my friends are saying that HP probook will get a price cut till the end of October is it right people?????


----------



## kap (Sep 2, 2012)

Hi guys,
I'm looking for under 25K laptop with best performance. I couldn't find a separate thread for under 25K laptops so posting this here. Could you guys plz help. The computer will be used by my 11 year old niece. I searched on the net and found Lenevo G570 to be satisfying the criteria but there are too many variants of this, some with B950 processor some with B960 dual core, and some with 500GB HD some with 320 GB HD,so it really confused me. Just need 3-4 best performing laptops in this range so that I can compare.

One more thing I live in Delhi. Which would be the best place to buy.... online or Nehru place?

1) What is your budget? (INR or USD) :- 25K

2) What size & weight consideration (if any) would you prefer? :- at least 14 inches

3) Are there any brands that you prefer or any you really don't like?:- Not really matters

4) What are the primary tasks will you be performing with this notebook?:- surfing and some MS office stuff

5) What screen resolution(s) & type (glossy/matte) would you prefer?:- I'm not aware of "type" but looking for best display in the budget range.

6) Anything else you would like to say? (eg: local purchase, ASS,matte/glossy finish):- at least 2nd generation Dual core

Thanks in advance


----------



## ujjwal007 (Sep 2, 2012)

kap said:


> Hi guys,
> I'm looking for under 25K laptop with best performance. I couldn't find a separate thread for under 25K laptops so posting this here. Could you guys plz help. The computer will be used by my 11 year old niece. I searched on the net and found Lenevo G570 to be satisfying the criteria but there are too many variants of this, some with B950 processor some with B950 dual core, and some with 500GB HD some with 320 GB HD,so it really confused me. Just need 3-4 best performing laptops in this range so that I can compare.
> 
> One more thing I live in Delhi. Which would be the best place to buy.... online or Nehru place?
> ...



this one will be best for you... Samsung NP300E4Z-A06IN 2nd PDC /2GB /320GB /DOS Laptop: Flipkart.com: Compare, Review Samsung Notebook
its a dual core 2nd generation just add some more ram as suggested by sujay and your good its 22k online on fk you can buy from anywhere online or local stores!!


----------



## kap (Sep 2, 2012)

Thanks for the suggestion. It looks to be a better bet than lenevo g570. Quite surprised to see HDMI port at 22K. BTW r there any laptop in this range with usb3.0.


----------



## rider (Sep 2, 2012)

writealexthomas said:


> HP 2000 series & HP Pavilion G6-2005AX both have very less battery backup. Max about 2.5 to 3 hours! Other than that everything is fine.
> Dell Inspiron 14R, 15R are good but way overpriced and many guys created doubts in my mind about quality of Lenovo lappys..



may be read the wrong specs about battery, hp laptops outperforms more than 4 hours in power saving mode. When my core-i7 laptop was new I use to get 4 hours easily and these new generation laptops are better in battery performance, so I'm sure you will get more than 4 hours of battery, ask more about battery life in G6-2005AX discussion thread. Please avoid Dell Inspiron 14R it is with old 2nd gen core-i3 in your budget, truly overpriced.


----------



## Cilus (Sep 2, 2012)

There is a Asus A53 series laptop available at 26K. It comes with Dual Core B960 + 2 GB + 500 GB + 1 GB GT 520 DDR3 + USB 3.0. I got this 1 month back for my bro and it has superior build quality and battery backup (more than 4 Hrs in Entertainment Mode, 3.2 Hrs+ in high performance mode) than any other laptops in that range. Games like Mass Effect 1 and 2, COD series, Alan Wake can also be playable at mid setting. You also get Nvidia Optimus switchable Gfx here which can increase battery life.


----------



## rider (Sep 2, 2012)

Abhii1902 said:


> Suggest me the best HP probook below 38k also my friends are saying that HP probook will get a price cut till the end of October is it right people?????



HP 4430s ProBook (2nd Gen Core i5/ 4GB/ 500GB/ DOS): Flipkart.com: Compare, Review HP Notebook

It comes with  1 Year Accidental Damage Protection and weighs just 2 kg.


----------



## coderunknown (Sep 2, 2012)

writealexthomas said:


> HP 2000 series & HP Pavilion G6-2005AX both have very less battery backup. Max about 2.5 to 3 hours! Other than that everything is fine.
> Dell Inspiron 14R, 15R are good but way overpriced and many guys created doubts in my mind about quality of Lenovo lappys..



5hrs is possible if you use laptop under light load and spend sometime tweaking the settings. on default setting, the backup is low. under load or max brightness it'll be 2-2.5hrs for any laptop unless the battery is 56-65Whr+ or so.


----------



## Saakaar (Sep 2, 2012)

Sam said:


> 5hrs is possible if you use laptop under light load and spend sometime tweaking the settings. on default setting, the backup is low. under load or max brightness it'll be 2-2.5hrs for any laptop unless the battery is 56-65Whr+ or so.



I'll second that. This laptop gives me about 5 to 6 hours backup easily if I keep the settings low. Of course I cannot run any heavy stuff. Surfing is no problem. It still gives over 5 hours. If you are just reading some pdf or something , it can give close to 7 hours backup. I've had that once. Just be sure to keep power play on with maximum battery backup when on battery and brightness set to low. Believe me you will only feel dark for a while , after that your eyes adjust to that and it feels ok. In fact normal brightness then seems like high. Its just about getting used to.


----------



## rider (Sep 2, 2012)

Saakaar said:


> I'll second that. This laptop gives me about 5 to 6 hours backup easily if I keep the settings low. Of course I cannot run any heavy stuff. Surfing is no problem. It still gives over 5 hours. If you are just reading some pdf or something , it can give close to 7 hours backup. I've had that once. Just be sure to keep power play on with maximum battery backup when on battery and brightness set to low. Believe me you will only feel dark for a while , after that your eyes adjust to that and it feels ok. In fact normal brightness then seems like high. Its just about getting used to.


That sounds incredible device by hp.


----------



## animatix (Sep 2, 2012)

Hi guys...I'm an animator by profession and I'm planning to buy a laptop. Mostly will be working in photoshop and maya software. I'm considering dell15r special edition. Is it a right choice or not or is there any better option? please suggest


----------



## dashing.sujay (Sep 2, 2012)

animatix said:


> Hi guys...I'm an animator by profession and I'm planning to buy a laptop. Mostly will be working in photoshop and maya software. I'm considering dell15r special edition. Is it a right choice or not or is there any better option? please suggest



Best option, if taken with 1080p. If you can compromise with screen, have a look at Samsung n550p, i5 @ 49k, i7 @ ~58k, both with much better GPU (650M).


----------



## vkl (Sep 3, 2012)

animatix said:


> Hi guys...I'm an animator by profession and I'm planning to buy a laptop. Mostly will be working in photoshop and maya software. I'm considering dell15r special edition. Is it a right choice or not or is there any better option? please suggest



Dell inspiron 15r SE with GCN based radeon hd7730m would be faster in Maya viewport rendering than gt650m though in Photoshop both the cards would perform well.
Adobe Photoshop 6 supports OpenCL which is also well supported by GCN cards.
In gaming hd7730m is somewhat slower than gt650m.


----------



## arayman (Sep 4, 2012)

Dear experts, please advise is 1080 p (Full HD) display in notebook of some utility in day to day usage. I mean would FHD make some visible difference in viewing while internet browsing or using other programs. I am confused as the price difference between HD and FHD is steep. I have not seen full HD and HD demo back to back. So cannot make any assessment. Kindly assist. Thanks.


----------



## dashing.sujay (Sep 4, 2012)

arayman said:


> Dear experts, please advise is 1080 p (Full HD) display in notebook of some utility in day to day usage. I mean would FHD make some visible difference in viewing while internet browsing or using other programs. I am confused as the price difference between HD and FHD is steep. I have not seen full HD and HD demo back to back. So cannot make any assessment. Kindly assist. Thanks.



Although FHD is noticeable in all sort of uses, be it apps, games, or movies (at best), some people can't notice it (its a fact ). Even the desktop looks totally different. It gives you more work area to play around. I'll say buy only after hands on experience.


----------



## rider (Sep 4, 2012)

arayman said:


> Dear experts, please advise is 1080 p (Full HD) display in notebook of some utility in day to day usage. I mean would FHD make some visible difference in viewing while internet browsing or using other programs. I am confused as the price difference between HD and FHD is steep. I have not seen full HD and HD demo back to back. So cannot make any assessment. Kindly assist. Thanks.


Full HD display is good for watching 1080p movies and for better editing work. It also produces higher pixel density which makes display quality sharper and better than a normal HD laptop. I would suggest you to go to dell laptop showroom and compare display quality of dell inspiron 15R laptops.


----------



## dan4u (Sep 4, 2012)

arayman said:


> Dear experts, please advise is 1080 p (Full HD) display in notebook of some utility in day to day usage. I mean would FHD make some visible difference in viewing while internet browsing or using other programs. I am confused as the price difference between HD and FHD is steep. I have not seen full HD and HD demo back to back. So cannot make any assessment. Kindly assist. Thanks.



FHD displays can make Internet browsing difficult for some, it makes characters appear smaller in certain websites, you have to zoom in to read without straining your eyes. On the other hand, pictures and movies will look amazing (i.e only if the movie is of 1080p)


----------



## pratyush997 (Sep 4, 2012)

There is an option to increase font size in CTRL panel......
...
...
This is cool deal...HP Pavilion 2137TX Laptop 2 Gen Core i3/4GB/500GB/Win 7 HB (64-bit)/2GB Graphics | eBay


----------



## blitz133w (Sep 4, 2012)

Need your help guys. Planning to buy a laptop within this month.

1) What is your budget? (INR or USD) :- 40k

2) What size & weight consideration (if any) would you prefer? :- 15.6inches or more

3) Are there any brands that you prefer or any you really don't like?:- No

4) What are the primary tasks will you be performing with this notebook?:- lots of surfing,lots of movies and lots of gaming.

5) What screen resolution(s) & type (glossy/matte) would you prefer?:- Don't have much idea about resolution or the type. Generally accepted resolution would do

6) Anything else you would like to say? (eg: local purchase, ASS,matte/glossy finish):- Would purchase it locally if i get it cheaper. Graphic card is a must. Preferebly 7670 or 630M or anything that can play latest games in medium settings.Core i5 is necessary.OS not necessary

The ones i have short listed are

1.)HP Pavilion G6-2016TX Laptop (3rd Gen Ci5/ 4GB/ 500GB/ Win7 HB/ 1GB Graph)( if i get it for 40k)
HP Pavilion G6-2016TX Laptop (3rd Gen Ci5/ 4GB/ 500GB/ Win7 HB/ 1GB Graph): Flipkart.com: Compare, Review HP Notebook

2.)Asus K53SM-SX010D Laptop (2nd Gen Ci5/ 4GB/ 750GB/ DOS/ 2GB Graph)
Asus K53SM-SX010D Laptop (2nd Gen Ci5/ 4GB/ 750GB/ DOS/ 2GB Graph): Flipkart.com: Compare, Review Asus Notebook

If you guys can suggest any other models,i'll look into it. How much difference does a 2nd gen i5 and 3rd gen i5 make?
Also, can anyone shed light on how good is ASUS? It seems the best option for me but am skeptical about the brand. I don't know anyone  who owns as ASUS so need some reviews.


----------



## rider (Sep 4, 2012)

@blitz133w HP Pavilion G6-2016TX Laptop (3rd Gen Ci5/ 4GB/ 500GB/ Win7 HB/ 1GB Graph): Flipkart.com: Compare, Review HP Notebook
This one is the best option for you as it comes with pre loaded windows 7 64 bit (can be upgraded to windows 8 pro for rs. 699 special offer by microsoft) much better battery life, weighs lighter, much better graphic card HD 7670M > GT 630M, better LED panel AFAIK asus k53 series has worse screen than hp laptop and also hp has incredible after sales support as it comes with *2 years onsite warranty* (1 Year Onsite Accidental Damage Protection + 1 Year Onsite Extended Warranty).


----------



## TheSloth (Sep 5, 2012)

Blitz133w: go with laptop rider suggested. Why you are you confused?


----------



## pratyush997 (Sep 5, 2012)

is HP better than this


----------



## drbones (Sep 7, 2012)

hello everyone, i m new to this forum. i m planning to buy a laptop. need your help and suggestions to shortlist one.
1) What is your budget? (INR or USD)
30-35 K INR

2) What size & weight consideration (if any) would you prefer?

Mainstream; 15" - 16" screen

3) Are there any brands that you prefer or any you really don't like?
 none in particular

4) What are the primary tasks will you be performing with this notebook? 
mostly browsing, powerpoint presentations, watching HD movies, gaming.

5) What screen resolution(s) & type (glossy/matte) would you prefer?
whatever is best suited to my requirement

6) Anything else you would like to say? (eg: local purchase, ASS,matte/glossy finish)


----------



## dashing.sujay (Sep 7, 2012)

drbones said:


> hello everyone, i m new to this forum. i m planning to buy a laptop. need your help and suggestions to shortlist one.
> 
> 
> Spoiler
> ...



Welcome to TDF 

Have a look at *HP G6-2005ax* for perfect blend of a HTPC and gaming.


----------



## arijitsinha (Sep 7, 2012)

animatix said:


> Hi guys...I'm an animator by profession and I'm planning to buy a laptop. Mostly will be working in photoshop and maya software. I'm considering dell15r special edition. Is it a right choice or not or is there any better option? please suggest



Go For Mac.. In animation,special effect, nothing can be compared to macs.  And please quote your budget.


----------



## dashing.sujay (Sep 7, 2012)

arijitsinha said:


> Go For Mac.. In animation,special effect, nothing can be compared to macs.  And please quote your budget.



Which mac ?


----------



## arijitsinha (Sep 7, 2012)

MacBook Pro as he decided to buy a laptop. And the config depends on him and his budget.


----------



## dashing.sujay (Sep 7, 2012)

arijitsinha said:


> MacBook Pro as he decided to buy a laptop. And the config depends on him and his budget.



Until and unless its combined with a good CPU/GPU, simply a "mac" can't do 'wonders'.


----------



## blitz133w (Sep 9, 2012)

rider said:


> @blitz133w HP Pavilion G6-2016TX Laptop (3rd Gen Ci5/ 4GB/ 500GB/ Win7 HB/ 1GB Graph): Flipkart.com: Compare, Review HP Notebook
> This one is the best option for you as it comes with pre loaded windows 7 64 bit (can be upgraded to windows 8 pro for rs. 699 special offer by microsoft) much better battery life, weighs lighter, much better graphic card HD 7670M > GT 630M, better LED panel AFAIK asus k53 series has worse screen than hp laptop and also hp has incredible after sales support as it comes with *2 years onsite warranty* (1 Year Onsite Accidental Damage Protection + 1 Year Onsite Extended Warranty).





Swapnil26sps said:


> Blitz133w: go with laptop rider suggested. Why you are you confused?



Thanks guys. The only thing bugging me a lot is the arrow keys of HP. Who came up with that idea i don't know. and am not sure if i can manage to get that for 40k. I'll surely buy it if i get it for my budget.


----------



## rider (Sep 9, 2012)

blitz133w said:


> Thanks guys. The only thing bugging me a lot is the arrow keys of HP. Who came up with that idea i don't know. and am not sure if i can manage to get that for 40k. I'll surely buy it if i get it for my budget.



The arrow keys are fine. I also thought its weird but practically after using 10 months, I never thought of this issue. It's cool to up and down the arrow keys with upper index finger distal phalange. I think they inspired it from apple macbook pro's arrow keys. Check spoiler.


Spoiler



*3.bp.blogspot.com/-X88_zKBZ9iY/TafTUSvLkxI/AAAAAAAAC2k/3SpA2dyEgZI/s1600/macbook-pro-keyboard.jpg


And check local shops for purchasing HP Pavilion G6-2016TX, you might get it for 42k.


----------



## vikrraal (Sep 11, 2012)

Hi ..
sorry to bother u again!!!!!
but my new samsung NP550-P5c-S01IN is showing temperature 55-58 degree celcius all the time in normal usage like net surfing and music playing......
is it ok or bad for my notebook  ???????
if bad  den suggest me what to do as it has only 20days passed after i bought this,,,,??
and very strange is dat some kind plastic smell comes out all the time after some time usage of my notebook...... don't know what's the smell?
plzz plz advice me whether i'm thinking too much or i should take some serious steps right now ??


----------



## rider (Sep 11, 2012)

vikrraal said:


> Hi ..
> sorry to bother u again!!!!!
> but my new samsung NP550-P5c-S01IN is showing temperature 55-58 degree celcius all the time in normal usage like net surfing and music playing......
> is it ok or bad for my notebook  ???????
> ...



55-58 degree celsius temperature in general use is not normal for core-i5. My hp dv6 remains 43-45*C while watching movies or surfing net. Check out new dell inspiron 15r speical edition. It is cooler than samsung but its HD 7730M has not as great graphic performance as GT 650M.


----------



## vikrraal (Sep 11, 2012)

den what should i do now?
should i call customer care to replace mine?


----------



## coderunknown (Sep 11, 2012)

which software you used to measure these temperatures? and have you used any profile creating or fan control software? they may interfere with fan speed and lead to heating problem.


----------



## rider (Sep 11, 2012)

vikrraal said:


> den what should i do now?
> should i call customer care to replace mine?



Yes, they can replace or refund back all your money if you prove that it exceeds up to 105*C in intense use.


----------



## arayman (Sep 12, 2012)

dashing.sujay said:


> Although FHD is noticeable in all sort of uses, be it apps, games, or movies (at best), some people can't notice it (its a fact ). Even the desktop looks totally different. It gives you more work area to play around. I'll say buy only after hands on experience.



I fully endorse your point. Yesterday I saw one FHD notebook with one of my business associate. I came to know its FHD only after I inquired. Yes, they are good if your main objective is to watch fullHD movie. But how many can be watch on regular basis. I don't feel to go for FHD as for now. Thanks for your suggestion.



dan4u said:


> FHD displays can make Internet browsing difficult for some, it makes characters appear smaller in certain websites, you have to zoom in to read without straining your eyes. On the other hand, pictures and movies will look amazing (i.e only if the movie is of 1080p)



Thanks for the insightful answer. I was totally ignorant about this issue in FHD.



rider said:


> Full HD display is good for watching 1080p movies and for better editing work. It also produces higher pixel density which makes display quality sharper and better than a normal HD laptop. I would suggest you to go to dell laptop showroom and compare display quality of dell inspiron 15R laptops.



Thanks Rider, for your suggestion. I checked one FHD laptop of a client, now I have dropped my plans, as you were right they are good for only watching FHD movies and editing. Although they are futuristic, as recently I came across a european sony website they were offering most of the model in FHD as standard feature and with 16.4 inch screen and priced reasonably (1 CHF = Rs.58). But they compromised in processor they all are in 2nd gen (der zweiten Generation) intel.

*www.sony.ch/lang/de/compare/vaio-laptops/F-Series

Still I feel at present FHD is overpriced in India.


----------



## dashing.sujay (Sep 12, 2012)

arayman said:


> Thanks for the insightful answer. I was totally ignorant about this issue in FHD.



Not an issue actually, but "effect" of FHD. As much you crank up the resolution, things will obviously go smaller. How the big deal is to zoom/increase size? Plus, you won't need do it in every site, rather only where its required.





arayman said:


> I checked one FHD laptop of a client, now I have dropped my plans, as you were right they are good for only watching FHD movies and editing. Although they are futuristic, as recently I came across a european sony website they were offering most of the model in FHD as standard feature and with 16.4 inch screen and priced reasonably (1 CHF = Rs.58). But they compromised in processor they all are in 2nd gen (der zweiten Generation) intel.
> 
> Vergleichen Sie unsere VAIO Notebooks, und finden Sie heraus, welches am besten zu Ihnen passt. | Sony
> 
> Still I feel at present FHD is overpriced in India.



Yeah, they're are. Plus, 2nd gen over 3rd gen is not a big compromise. They're neck to neck. 3rd gen excels only in iGPU, as HD4000 > HD3000 by more than 50%. So if you have got a dGPU > HD4000 or when the GPU is not a requirement, 3rd gen doesn't matters.


----------



## rider (Sep 12, 2012)

arayman said:


> I fully endorse your point. Yesterday I saw one FHD notebook with one of my business associate. I came to know its FHD only after I inquired. Yes, they are good if your main objective is to watch fullHD movie. But how many can be watch on regular basis. I don't feel to go for FHD as for now. Thanks for your suggestion.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



2nd gen and 3rd gen are two diff types of processors. 3rd gen is build in different platform (22nm lithography) Hence it out performance better performance and battery life. In benchmarks 3rd gen core-i5 3210M is 20% better performer than 2nd gen core-i5 2410M. And in graphics 3rd gen's Intel HD 4000 has directx11 accessibility and as sujay said has  50% better performance than 2nd gen's Intel HD 3000.
1080p display would be obviously great overall and those smaller size fonts or characters can be easily adjusted by windows as per your need.

For the budget of 55k, a good 1080p you can get is Dell Inspiron 15R SE.


----------



## Abhishek Nama (Sep 12, 2012)

@ Sujay:

What is the best laptop I can get for a budget of 25k?

1) What is your budget? (INR or USD)

*20-25K INR*

2) What size & weight consideration (if any) would you prefer?

*Mainstream; 15" - 16" screen*

3) Are there any brands that you prefer or any you really don't like?

*I like: Lenovo, HP, Acer, Asus. But I am open to all suggestions. *

4) What are the primary tasks will you be performing with this notebook? 
mostly browsing, powerpoint presentations, watching HD movies, gaming.

*Watching Full Hd movies, watching HD movies on my LED TV using HDMI cable.
Work, Studies.*

5) What screen resolution(s) & type (glossy/matte) would you prefer?

*Whatever you guys suggest.
*
6) Anything else you would like to say? (eg: local purchase, ASS,matte/glossy finish)

*Screen: Must be good quality, good brightness.
Processor: I need a good processor.
RAM: I need atleast 2gb ram, the more the better.
Keyboard: I need a full keyboard with numeric pad.
Upgradeability: Should be easily upgradable.
Service: Should have good service and warranty.*

Thank you.


----------



## blitz133w (Sep 12, 2012)

Sorry to bother you guys again. Just came across these laptops. Can anyone tell me which is the best of the lot?


HP Pavilion G6-2016TX Laptop (3rd Gen Ci5/ 4GB/ 500GB/ Win7 HB/ 1GB Graph)
HP Pavilion G6-2016TX Laptop (3rd Gen Ci5/ 4GB/ 500GB/ Win7 HB/ 1GB Graph): Flipkart.com: Compare, Review HP Notebook
I was almost fixed with this laptop until i found the other two.


Samsung NP350V5C-S03IN Laptop (3rd Gen Ci5/ 4GB/ 1TB/ Win7 HP/ 1GB Graph)
Samsung NP350V5C-S03IN Laptop (3rd Gen Ci5/ 4GB/ 1TB/ Win7 HP/ 1GB Graph): Flipkart.com: Compare, Review Samsung Notebook
1TB is huge. Same graphics card. i get win 7HP. Problem is i don't know how good samsung is.


Dell New Inspiron 15R 3rd Gen Ci5/ 4GB/ 500GB/ 1GB Graphics/ Linux Laptop
Dell New Inspiron 15R 3rd Gen Ci5/ 4GB/ 500GB/ 1GB Graphics/ Linux Laptop: Flipkart.com: Compare, Review Dell Notebook
I am ready to take the trouble of installing windows over linux. Which should i opt for? Dell or HP?

can you guys take a look at the specs and tell me which is the best?


----------



## dashing.sujay (Sep 12, 2012)

Abhishek Nama said:


> @ Sujay:
> 
> 
> Spoiler
> ...



Samsung NP300E5Z-A0TIN Laptop (2nd Gen PDC/ 2GB/ 500GB/ DOS)

Upgrade RAM to 6GB by adding another 4GB stick plus another 2 yr extended warranty if you feel the need. (I feel).

Prefer Samsung over Asus due to much better screen.

Pentium dual core will be more than enough for your purposes. (PDC = i3-HT _vaguely_)

About service, I won't comment on it as Samsung is pretty new in this arena, still not bad.


----------



## Abhishek Nama (Sep 12, 2012)

Thank you Sujay. What do you think about this- Lenovo G580 (59-335617)Laptop (2nd Gen PDC/ 2GB/ 500GB/ DOS): Flipkart.com: Compare, Review Lenovo Notebook


----------



## dashing.sujay (Sep 12, 2012)

Abhishek Nama said:


> Thank you Sujay. What do you think about this- Lenovo G580 (59-335617)Laptop (2nd Gen PDC/ 2GB/ 500GB/ DOS): Flipkart.com: Compare, Review Lenovo Notebook



No difference, boils down to brand preference. Both are in same boat, pick either of them.


----------



## Abhishek Nama (Sep 12, 2012)

Thank you, that was a super quick reply.  I will take your advice while buying the laptop


----------



## vikrraal (Sep 13, 2012)

i'm using Core temp 1.0 and speed fan s/w to check the temps....once i ticked the option of speedfan which says automatic fan speed.!!!
is it causing the temp rise?
plz suggest good cooling pads with much temp decrease....


----------



## dashing.sujay (Sep 13, 2012)

vikrraal said:


> i'm using Core temp 1.0 and speed fan s/w to check the temps....once i ticked the option of speedfan which says automatic fan speed.!!!
> is it causing the temp rise?
> plz suggest good cooling pads with much temp decrease....



Use HwMonitor.


----------



## Abhishek Nama (Sep 13, 2012)

@ Sujay:

What do you think of this?

Toshiba Satellite C870-I0010 Laptop (2nd Gen Ci3/ 2GB/ 320GB/ No OS): Flipkart.com: Compare, Review Toshiba Notebook

I am willing to extend the budget slightly to 30-31k if it is worthwhile. Toshiba is offering 17" 1600x900 LED screen and i3 2nd gen


----------



## dashing.sujay (Sep 13, 2012)

Abhishek Nama said:


> @ Sujay:
> 
> What do you think of this?
> 
> ...



Why 17"3, it will be too heavy. And 1600*900 in a 17"3 = 1366*768 in a 15"6.

Regarding Toshiba, I can't comment on its ASS, but rest its fine.


----------



## Abhishek Nama (Sep 13, 2012)

The reason, I am interested in 17" is because, my work needs me to open 2 or 3 windows simultaneously. So I need more screen space. I thought a 17" can offer me lot of extra screen space. 
What do you think?


----------



## dashing.sujay (Sep 13, 2012)

Abhishek Nama said:


> The reason, I am interested in 17" is because, my work needs me to open 2 or 3 windows simultaneously. So I need more screen space. I thought a 17" can offer me lot of extra screen space.
> What do you think?



15"6 is enough but its the crappy 720p resolution which kills it. Your call, get a feel of 17"3 first.


----------



## drbones (Sep 14, 2012)

dashing.sujay said:


> Welcome to TDF
> 
> Have a look at *HP G6-2005ax* for perfect blend of a HTPC and gaming.



thanks sujay and all the others guys in this forum, ur excellent reviews helped me to make up my mind and finally i bought my first laptop today - HP PAVILION G6 2005 AX. thanks again guys..


----------



## dashing.sujay (Sep 14, 2012)

drbones said:


> thanks sujay and all the others guys in this forum, ur excellent reviews helped me to make up my mind and finally i bought my first laptop today - HP PAVILION G6 2005 AX. thanks again guys..



Quick decision yet good


----------



## Abhishek Nama (Sep 14, 2012)

dashing.sujay said:


> 15"6 is enough but its the crappy 720p resolution which kills it. Your call, get a feel of 17"3 first.



I am not able to find a 17" laptop in any nearby shops. I will try searching. In the mean time I got a chance to go through the HP G6 2005AX laptop. Looks like a VFM laptop.


----------



## Gtb93 (Sep 14, 2012)

How much difference is there, between i5 ivy and i7 ivy, in terms of gaming performance?


----------



## Utkarshryu (Sep 15, 2012)

Hi All,
Im New Here in This Forum,

Im wishing To Purchase This Samsung Series 5 Laptop For Gaming (Yep Not That High End Gamer I'm ),
NP550P5C-S01IN. (53K) (M.P.) Or
NP550P5C-S02IN. (60K) (M.P.)
Which One Should I Choose,I Guess It'll Be i7 one.. But Im Pretty Confused Should i Buy It or Not,
Or Should I Go For HP DV6T-7000 Quad Core or Lenovo Y580 (Not finding em
In stores) 

My Budget is 50K - 60K. But I Can Add Few More As Per Need.

Need Your Suggestion.

Thankyou


----------



## rusty4ever (Sep 15, 2012)

I have bought used hp probook 4440 with 3rd gen i5 3360m, 8gb ram, 500 gb hdd(7500 rpm) with hp bag at 35k. its under warranty and 11 months are remaining...is it worth the price i paid..??


----------



## dashing.sujay (Sep 15, 2012)

rusty4ever said:


> I have bought used hp probook 4440 with 3rd gen i5 3360m, 8gb ram, 500 gb hdd(7500 rpm) with hp bag at 35k. its under warranty and 11 months are remaining...is it worth the price i paid..??



Of course, you got a good deal there 



Utkarshryu said:


> Hi All,
> Im New Here in This Forum,
> 
> Im wishing To Purchase This Samsung Series 5 Laptop For Gaming (Yep Not That High End Gamer I'm ),
> ...



i5 would be the ideal choice as there's not much difference b/w i5 and i7 from gaming prospective.


----------



## Utkarshryu (Sep 15, 2012)

dashing.sujay said:


> Of course, you got a good deal there
> 
> 
> 
> i5 would be the ideal choice as there's not much difference b/w i5 and i7 from gaming prospective.





So should i take i5 one ?

Heard of Some Throttling Issues..Heating Problems .. Are there any in i5 and i7 ?


----------



## karkeo (Sep 15, 2012)

Hey guys 
Iam planning to buy a good Gaming laptop in the coming month and Any suggestions would be appreciated .ma budget is around 50k to 60k,

it should be able to play BF3,GTA4,Dark siders,COD etc basically high end games at goood fps.
so iwas looking for laptops with gt 640 and above but found well .......nothin guud except

*Samsung series 5 550p* -Which btw iwas sure of buying until i learned about its extreme overheating problems and a you tube video supportin it.

*DEll 15r SE*-but the gpu 7730 was not that satisfactory to me 

*Dell 17r SE*- Everythin good gpu gt 650 ok-then PRICE 70K   (ok bye) back lit keyboiard was good though.

*Then hp dv6 *series with 630m but gpu seem less powerful.the back lit hp logo was GUUUDDD.

Still searching I hate that no company offer Complete laptop customisation.

SO guys any thought or wat 1 month then post again


----------



## dashing.sujay (Sep 15, 2012)

Utkarshryu said:


> So should i take i5 one ?
> 
> Heard of Some Throttling Issues..Heating Problems .. Are there any in i5 and i7 ?



Yes, i5.

Owners of the laptop can tell you better about the issue. 



karkeo said:


> Hey guys
> Iam planning to buy a good Gaming laptop in the coming month and Any suggestions would be appreciated .ma budget is around 50k to 60k,
> 
> it should be able to play BF3,GTA4,Dark siders,COD etc basically high end games at goood fps.
> ...



1) Still best choice out there.

2) Opt for it if you want peace of mind, and 7730M is not that bad. Its still much above average GPUs.

3) 17" = PITA

4) 630M = obsolete


----------



## karkeo (Sep 16, 2012)

1) Still best choice out there.

2) Opt for it if you want peace of mind, and 7730M is not that bad. Its still much above average GPUs.

3) 17" = PITA

4) 630M = obsolete[/QUOTE]





I came to know 7730 can play the games releasin now but may be in the next few months it may not support it,its most likely to become obsolete too.

i like 17r coz of its screen size like a desktop replacement more the size better gaming experience i think!!!

left the third choice 630m.


Any suggestions for another model if i can squeeze upto 62k or 63 maybe.

Or should i wait it out.


----------



## dashing.sujay (Sep 16, 2012)

karkeo said:


> I came to know 7730 can play the games releasin now but may be in the next few months it may not support it,its most likely to become obsolete too.
> 
> i like 17r coz of its screen size like a desktop replacement more the size better gaming experience i think!!!
> 
> ...



1) That depends upon how "much" you're satisfied as a gamer. Some can't compromise 1080p + 4xAA + 4xAF. But that isn't practical at least in a "mainstream" laptop. If you want to buy now, 650M is best (bar issues), followed by 7730 (not much behind 650M). But the way you're projecting things, everything will turn obsolete after some time. That is called technology, and change is inevitable. So accept it. 
It takes much of headbanging + confusion to finalise a decision which is VFM and as per your needs without compromising much.

2) I won't say anything on it as its totally personal orientation and I can never go for a 17" as it defeats the purpose (portability)of a laptop IMHO.

3) No better suggestions regardless your budget until 70k. Don't play wait & watch game or you'll just be pissed off and get irritated


----------



## amalasarin (Sep 17, 2012)

Is it "safe" to buy a laptop online?
I'm planning to buy a netbook and considering to buy it online. 
Thank you.


----------



## coderunknown (Sep 17, 2012)

its same as getting any other stuff online. Also most laptops will be packed again over their default cover so there is almost no chance of things getting loose if thats what you are concerned about.


----------



## aryan.838 (Sep 28, 2012)

Hey guys my friend wants to buy a laptop so please help me out...

1) What is your budget? (INR or USD) upto 53k INR


2) What size & weight consideration (if any) would you prefer?
Mainstream; 15" - 16" screen



3) Are there any brands that you prefer or any you really don't like?
a. Like: HP, Samsung
b. Dislike:


4) What are the primary tasks will you be performing with this notebook? 
Gaming

5) What screen resolution(s) & type (glossy/matte) would you prefer?
highest resolution possible.....matte finish

6) Anything else you would like to say?
It should look good. It shouldn't heat a lot and it should be durable as I am in a engg college
Thanks


----------



## rider (Sep 28, 2012)

aryan.838 said:


> Hey guys my friend wants to buy a laptop so please help me out...
> 
> 1) What is your budget? (INR or USD) upto 53k INR
> 
> ...



Samsung NP550P5C-S01IN with new 3rd gen core-i5 3210M 2.5 Ghz upto 3.1Ghz in turbo mode, 6GB DDR3 RAM, GT 650M 2GB, 1TB HDD.

*www.infibeam.com/Laptop/i-Samsung-Laptop-NP550P5C-S01IN/P-CA-L-Samsung-NP550P5C-S01IN.html?id=Silver


----------



## chinmaya (Sep 28, 2012)

rider said:


> Samsung NP550P5C-S01IN with new 3rd gen core-i5 3210M 2.5 Ghz upto 3.1Ghz in turbo mode, 6GB DDR3 RAM, GT 650M 2GB, 1TB HDD.
> 
> Samsung NP550P5C Laptop Price in India, Samsung NP550P5C Laptop Laptop Reviews - Infibeam.com



This one heats a lot while playing.


----------



## rider (Sep 28, 2012)

chinmaya said:


> This one heats a lot while playing.



Have you used it?


----------



## coderunknown (Sep 28, 2012)

chinmaya said:


> This one heats a lot while playing.



find me one which doesn't.


----------



## Scarface (Oct 2, 2012)

Hi guys wanted to ask if it is okay to use the laptop while charging the battery from say 30-35% or i should charge the battery and use the machine


----------



## Chirag_123 (Oct 2, 2012)

I am going to buy a laptop next month..my budget is 40k.I am thinking to go with the Asus K53SM-SX010D..I am not really a heavy gamer,i will just be going to run games like FIFA 12,COD Black ops,NFS run,GTA IV,etc. Will this laptop satisfy my needs?? Its available on flipkart for 40.5k can i get it at lower price in my local market..? There is another laptop Asus K53SD with almost same specs and graphic card the main diff. b/w them is i3 and i5 processors and 500 and 750gb hard drive.. Which laptop will be more vfm according to my needs..?? 



I am new to this forum btw


----------



## dashing.sujay (Oct 2, 2012)

Scarface said:


> Hi guys wanted to ask if it is okay to use the laptop while charging the battery from say 30-35% or i should charge the battery and use the machine



no problem at all.



Chirag_123 said:


> I am going to buy a laptop next month..my budget is 40k.I am thinking to go with the Asus K53SM-SX010D..I am not really a heavy gamer,i will just be going to run games like FIFA 12,COD Black ops,NFS run,GTA IV,etc. Will this laptop satisfy my needs?? Its available on flipkart for 40.5k can i get it at lower price in my local market..? There is another laptop Asus K53SD with almost same specs and graphic card the main diff. b/w them is i3 and i5 processors and 500 and 750gb hard drive.. Which laptop will be more vfm according to my needs..??
> 
> 
> 
> I am new to this forum btw



630M is obsolete now, opt for 7670M.


----------



## Chirag_123 (Oct 3, 2012)

Is this the best laptop under this price range..? Its available in my local market for around 39k.My budget is 40k.. Are there any other laptops better than dis 1 under this price range..?Suggest pls..! 
I know this is not the latest graphic card but i have watched vids on utube of performance of this card and i think it will satisfy my needs..


----------



## coderunknown (Oct 3, 2012)

performance wise there is not much difference between GT630 and HD7670M still as price difference usually is just 1k, better to grab the faster GPU. check if you can find this locally: HP Pavilion G6-2006TX. HP has replaced all 2nd gen core i5 laptops at this range with 3rd gen i3 and 2GB bearing 7670Ms.


----------



## Chirag_123 (Oct 4, 2012)

I think you have given the wrong link .. Flipkart says the item is permanently discontinued?? Are you talking bout this one ?? HP Pavilion G6-2103TU Laptop (3rd Gen Ci5/ 4GB/ 500GB/ Win7 HB): Flipkart.com: Compare, Review HP Notebook

Asus has xtra 250gb hdd+Number pad.. You still think i should go with this one..?


----------



## trailblazer1729 (Oct 4, 2012)

Hi,

I was checking these laptops.
Hp Envy4 sleekbook 1025tx which has i5-3317U, 3rd gen, 1.7 Ghz to 2.5Ghz(on turbo boost)
Lenovo Z580--i5 3210M,3rd gen 2.4ghz to 3.1 ghz..
Hp pavilion G6--i5 3210M

I am very much interested in buying hp envy4 becoz of its luk and sleekbook, but was worried abt the clock speed which is just 1.7ghz...how bad will this affect...either running simulation software like ADS or while gaming
I need reviews abt Hp pavilion g6 or Lenovo Z580.


----------



## coderunknown (Oct 4, 2012)

Chirag_123 said:


> I think you have given the wrong link .. Flipkart says the item is permanently discontinued?? Are you talking bout this one ?? HP Pavilion G6-2103TU Laptop (3rd Gen Ci5/ 4GB/ 500GB/ Win7 HB): Flipkart.com: Compare, Review HP Notebook
> 
> Asus has xtra 250gb hdd+Number pad.. You still think i should go with this one..?



FK says discontinued doesn't mean it is no longer available. With the HP you get 2 key benefits: Windows 7 & free 2nd year warranty. And maybe USB 3.0 too, need to check.


----------



## topgear (Oct 4, 2012)

^^ This comes with 2x SuperSpeed USB 3.0 ports


----------



## bika.chainsingh (Oct 4, 2012)

i want to buy a decent gaming laptop.
games like maxpayne3 , call of duty must must run.
i preferred hp sony dell etc


----------



## anuraag (Oct 4, 2012)

*Looking Upto 40K*

Looking Upto 40K Which one would be better
HP Pavilion G6-2103TU Laptop (3rd Gen Ci5/ 4GB/ 500GB/ Win7 HB): Flipkart.com: Compare, Review HP Notebook
Samsung NP355V5C-S03IN Laptop (APU Quad Core A8/ 6GB/ 750GB/ Win7 HP/ 1GB Graph): Flipkart.com: Compare, Review Samsung Notebook
Lenovo Essential G580 (59-324061) Laptop (3rd Gen Ci5/ 4GB/ 500GB/ DOS): Flipkart.com: Compare, Review Lenovo Notebook
HP Pavilion G6-2005AX Laptop (APU Quad Core A8/ 4GB/ 500GB/ Win7 HB/ 1.5GB Graph): Flipkart.com: Compare, Review HP Notebook

My needs are Video playback, Virtual pc, video encoding decoding and some excel word work


----------



## nick191 (Oct 5, 2012)

i am badly confused between these two LAPTOPS,

*i am a HARDCORE gamer and play for longer time*,please give suggestion.

*which one is best for me ?

1)Samsung 550P-S02IN vs

2)DELL INSPIRON 15R SE with i7 ?*


----------



## rider (Oct 5, 2012)

*Re: Looking Upto 40K*



anuraag said:


> Looking Upto 40K Which one would be better
> HP Pavilion G6-2103TU Laptop (3rd Gen Ci5/ 4GB/ 500GB/ Win7 HB): Flipkart.com: Compare, Review HP Notebook
> Samsung NP355V5C-S03IN Laptop (APU Quad Core A8/ 6GB/ 750GB/ Win7 HP/ 1GB Graph): Flipkart.com: Compare, Review Samsung Notebook
> Lenovo Essential G580 (59-324061) Laptop (3rd Gen Ci5/ 4GB/ 500GB/ DOS): Flipkart.com: Compare, Review Lenovo Notebook
> ...



Buy HP Pavilion G6-2103TU Laptop (3rd Gen Ci5/ 4GB/ 500GB/ Win7 HB): Flipkart.com: Compare, Review HP Notebook It's in offer you will get awesome *2 years onsite warranty* for free.



bika.chainsingh said:


> i want to buy a decent gaming laptop.
> games like maxpayne3 , call of duty must must run.
> i preferred hp sony dell etc



Tell me your budget first.


----------



## trailblazer1729 (Oct 7, 2012)

*Dell 15R*

can anyone give feedback abt DELL Inspiron 15R battery problems...i had seen all of my frnds laptops battery need to be replaced at heir own cost.


----------



## 10may (Oct 7, 2012)

brother...i wanna to buy a laptop up to 35-36 k....
n i wnat intel processor, and dell/hp only...for multitasking and not for very heavy games...
so acc. to my search..i found HP2000 2116tu is best.....

so cud u plz. tell me the pros. n cons of this laptop....and suggest me  another laptop in this range....thanq.....


----------



## rider (Oct 7, 2012)

10may said:


> brother...i wanna to buy a laptop up to 35-36 k....
> n i wnat intel processor, and dell/hp only...for multitasking and not for very heavy games...
> so acc. to my search..i found HP2000 2116tu is best.....
> 
> so cud u plz. tell me the pros. n cons of this laptop....and suggest me  another laptop in this range....thanq.....


Go for it! It is a nice laptop. The only cons is it has no USB 3.0 port.


----------



## yatishagrawal (Oct 7, 2012)

Please suggest me from the following laptops :-
1)	HP Pavilion G6-2014TX Laptop (3rd Gen Ci5/ 4GB/ 500GB/ Win7 HB/ 2GB Graph) (Rs.47000)
2)	HP Pavilion G6-2015TX Laptop (3rd Gen Ci5/ 4GB/ 500GB/ Win7 HB/ 2GB Graph) (Rs.47000)
3)	HP Pavilion G6-2136TX Laptop (2nd Gen Ci3/ 4GB/ 500GB/ Win7 HB/ 2GB Graph) (Rs.37000)
4)	HP Pavilion G6-2004TX Laptop (2nd Gen Ci5/4GB/500/GB/Win7 HB/2GB Graph) (Rs.43000)

I am looking for a gaming laptop. Please answer the following question.
1)	What difference will it make if i go for 2nd generation instead  3rd generation I5i.e option 4 instead of 1 or 2 ?
2)	All the above option has the same graphic card. How will it affect if i for I3 instead of I5?
?
Is there any other option which i should go for price around 45000 ???


----------



## rider (Oct 8, 2012)

yatishagrawal said:


> Please suggest me from the following laptops :-
> 1)	HP Pavilion G6-2014TX Laptop (3rd Gen Ci5/ 4GB/ 500GB/ Win7 HB/ 2GB Graph) (Rs.47000)
> 2)	HP Pavilion G6-2015TX Laptop (3rd Gen Ci5/ 4GB/ 500GB/ Win7 HB/ 2GB Graph) (Rs.47000)
> 3)	HP Pavilion G6-2136TX Laptop (2nd Gen Ci3/ 4GB/ 500GB/ Win7 HB/ 2GB Graph) (Rs.37000)
> ...



First of all there is no gaming laptop in your low budget of 45k. There are normal high end entertainment laptops. In gaming GPU (graphics) takes the major part for the performance. New core i series processors are good enough to full fill recommended settings. Better to buy a 3rd gen core-i5 laptop. I would like you to suggest you to increase your budget 7000 more and get samsung laptop as it has much much superior GPU. But if your budget is fixed for 45k. Get hp G6-2016TX for around 43k in local market. hp india is offering 2 years onsite warranty for free, take advantage of amazing offer.


----------



## yatishagrawal (Oct 8, 2012)

rider said:


> First of all there is no gaming laptop in your low budget of 45k. There are normal high end entertainment laptops. In gaming GPU (graphics) takes the major part for the performance. New core i series processors are good enough to full fill recommended settings. Better to buy a 3rd gen core-i5 laptop. I would like you to suggest you to increase your budget 7000 more and get samsung laptop as it has much much superior GPU. But if your budget is fixed for 45k. Get hp G6-2016TX for around 43k in local market. hp india is offering 2 years onsite warranty for free, take advantage of amazing offer.



Thanks for your reply. 
1) Hp G6-2016TX has 1 GB graphic card as comapred to others which have 2gb graphic card . Won't it affect the gaming performance ??
2) Can u name the Samsung Models. ( How costly is the warranty of samsung laptops, how about build quality and durability)


----------



## rider (Oct 8, 2012)

yatishagrawal said:


> Thanks for your reply.
> 1) Hp G6-2016TX has 1 GB graphic card as comapred to others which have 2gb graphic card . Won't it affect the gaming performance ??
> 2) Can u name the Samsung Models. ( How costly is the warranty of samsung laptops, how about build quality and durability)



1) 1GB or 2GB doesn't make the difference in gaming the performance in the laptop screen both will be the same. It's all marketing stuff to sell middle class cards  like HD 7670M with more memory because mostly people ask video RAM before purchasing. Most of the games high end games not even take 750 MB RAM in games new games like max payne 3. So 1 GB video RAM is enough.
2) Samsung models are little more pricey and comes with almost same specs so better to buy G6-2016TX it is cheaper, reliable and excellent 2 years onsite warranty.


----------



## maheshmahindrakar (Oct 8, 2012)

*Heat issue???*

Hi guys,
I am planning to buy ASUS K55VM, but during doing some search on internet found that this laptop is having heat issues(even after having an ice cool technology.) does anyone having this laptop? your reviews will really help a lot to either buy this one or to find another one.


----------



## pawan pandit (Oct 8, 2012)

i need to buy a laptop. my requirements are
1) autocad
2) moderate gaming
3) hd movies

budget: 35k to 40k

please suggest me any reliable laptop.

i was thinking about
1) asus k53sm sx010d (my friend said that 32 bit os cannot be installed on this model. and there are no drivers for 32 bit in the asus website so worried a little bit)
2) asus k53sd sx809d

laptops with chicklet keyboard is preffered


----------



## rider (Oct 8, 2012)

*Re: Heat issue???*



maheshmahindrakar said:


> Hi guys,
> I am planning to buy ASUS K55VM, but during doing some search on internet found that this laptop is having heat issues(even after having an ice cool technology.) does anyone having this laptop? your reviews will really help a lot to either buy this one or to find another one.



First tell me what is your budget and needs to buy a laptop.


----------



## yatishagrawal (Oct 9, 2012)

rider said:


> 1) 1GB or 2GB doesn't make the difference in gaming the performance in the laptop screen both will be the same. It's all marketing stuff to sell middle class cards  like HD 7670M with more memory because mostly people ask video RAM before purchasing. Most of the games high end games not even take 750 MB RAM in games new games like max payne 3. So 1 GB video RAM is enough.
> 2) Samsung models are little more pricey and comes with almost same specs so better to buy G6-2016TX it is cheaper, reliable and excellent 2 years onsite warranty.



Hi,
I found one more option -HP Pavilion G6-2005AX Laptop (APU Quad Core A8/ 4GB/ 500GB/ Win7 HB/ 1.5GB Graph) instead of 
                                  HP Pavilion G6-2016TX Laptop (3rd Gen Ci5/ 4GB/ 500GB/ Win7 HB/ 1GB Graph)
there is huge diff of cost Rs.43000 vs Rs.34000.   
I would like to final one of the two laptops and buy from flipcart by today day end.
Only diff. is processor A8 vs I5. Will it make any diff. for gaming ? One more thing is that 2005AX can be used with crossfire .
Please consider this as my last doubt and help me.


----------



## rider (Oct 9, 2012)

yatishagrawal said:


> Hi,
> I found one more option -HP Pavilion G6-2005AX Laptop (APU Quad Core A8/ 4GB/ 500GB/ Win7 HB/ 1.5GB Graph) instead of
> HP Pavilion G6-2016TX Laptop (3rd Gen Ci5/ 4GB/ 500GB/ Win7 HB/ 1GB Graph)
> there is huge diff of cost Rs.43000 vs Rs.34000.
> ...



Gaming performance of G6-2005AX is superb for its price. But the overall day to day performance like file compression, editing etc of CPU is not as great as core-i5 processor, it is sub par core-i3 performing CPU. Though in gaming performance would be remain same as it full fills the desired compatibility of current most high end games but some games like GTA IV is processor depended. Lastly, I would suggest you to buy locally it is of around 32.5k or in infibeam.com it is of 33.4k. Flipkart is selling at high price with no special offers or cashback. 2 Years Onsite Warranty and free backpack is hp india offer to all it's laptops.


----------



## maheshmahindrakar (Oct 9, 2012)

*Re: Heat issue???*



rider said:


> First tell me what is your budget and needs to buy a laptop.



My budget is arround 50 - 52k and the usages will be photo editing and gaming. 
screen size requirement is 15'' minumum.


----------



## kishore1980 (Oct 9, 2012)

after searching for some of the ultrabooks i zeroed on *Samsung Series 5 NP530U4C-S01IN*.
Please let me know if there are any issues with it.
Also iam not sure about the samsung service in India.(i live in Hyderabad).


----------



## rider (Oct 9, 2012)

*Re: Heat issue???*



maheshmahindrakar said:


> My budget is arround 50 - 52k and the usages will be photo editing and gaming.
> screen size requirement is 15'' minumum.



Samsung NP550P5C-S01IN Laptop (3rd Gen Ci5/ 6GB/ 1TB/ Win7 HP/ 2GB Graph): Flipkart.com: Compare, Review Samsung Notebook is the best choice for you. You can read the user comments below and FYI there are no issues with this laptop.



kishore1980 said:


> after searching for some of the ultrabooks i zeroed on *Samsung Series 5 NP530U4C-S01IN*.
> Please let me know if there are any issues with it.
> Also iam not sure about the samsung service in India.(i live in Hyderabad).



HP Envy 6-1002TX Sleekbook is much better performing ultrabook than this specially HD 7670M performance. It has much better after sales comes with 2 years onsite warranty for free. But for battery life samsung would be better as it has 8 cell battery.


----------



## NGK (Oct 9, 2012)

Hi guys,
     I'm Nirmal from Kerala and wish to buy 2 laptops within 10 days.
     Please give your valuable suggestions and comments. 

*HIGH PERFORMANCE*

1) What is your budget? 
    - Rs.50-54k INR (flexible)

2) What size & weight consideration (if any) would you prefer?
    - Mainstream; 15" - 16" screen, less than 3KG


3) Are there any brands that you prefer or any you really don't like?
    - Like: HP, LENOVO, SAMSUNG, DELL
    - Dislike: ACER, TOSHIBA, FIJITSU, HCL


4) What are the primary tasks will you be performing with this notebook?
    - Watching movies, CAD, and Video Editing. 70% USE in Lighted Conditions.

5) What screen resolution(s) & type (glossy/matte) would you prefer?
    - I heard that SAMMY Laptops have excellent anti-reflective coatings (matte finish). 
    - Loved the Full HD panels in Lenovo x220 and VAIOs. I need at 1366x768 and upwards.

6) Anything else you would like to say? (eg: local purchase, ASS,matte/glossy finish)
    - Currently use an Imported VAIO from USA (2010) which has excellent keyboard and 
       Screen (Sony Japan Made I guess). Screen quality and keyboard comfort is essential.
    - Good quality speakers are a plus (but I;m not a fan of brand names like Beats,JBL etc.).
    - Laptop must have at least 3 USB ports and one E-SATA or 3.0 Port. 
    - Must be sturdy and preferably with good software bundle. 
    - Dell service is pretty bad here, and so is Toshiba.
    - Plans to buy second OR Higher capacity battery if life less than 4Hrs.

7) Currently looking at?
   - *Samsung NP550P5C-S01IN* (Silver)
      Intel Core i5 3210M(2.6Ghz , 3MB L3 Cache)
      8GB DDR3, 1 TB HDD, 15.6" HD Matte, Win 7 Premium
      NVidia GT 650MX 2 GB Graphic card, HD camera, 10/100/1000 Lan,
      Wireless LAN( upto 300MBps), HDMI, Super Multi DVDRW, Bluetooth4.0, 
      SRS 3D sound,9W JBL speakers( with Sub woofer) , Spill proof keyboard,
      USB 3.0 * 2, 6cell Battery, Powered USB. (RAM UPGRADE ON 6GB VERSION)

RSP: 51710 - 52990



*BUDGET NET BROWSER*
1) What is your budget?
    - Rs.18-24k INR (looking for minimum)

2) What size & weight consideration (if any) would you prefer?
    - Mainstream; 15" - 16" screen, less than 3KG


3) Are there any brands that you prefer or any you really don't like?
    - Like:  DELL,ASUS, HP, LENOVO, SAMSUNG,
    - Dislike: ACER, TOSHIBA, FIJITSU, SONY


4) What are the primary tasks will you be performing with this notebook?
    - Watching movies, Social Networking and IM. 40% USE in Lighted Conditions.
    - 70% Up-time will be for video chatting.

5) What screen resolution(s) & type (glossy/matte) would you prefer?
    - I heard that HP laptops and Samsung has better Displays. I need at least 1366x768.

6) Anything else you would like to say? (eg: local purchase, ASS,matte/glossy finish)
    - First time purchase (never used Laptop before). Dell service is bad here again.
    - Battery life is a plus. Maybe looking for a Dell option <22K?
    - Laptop must have at least 3 USB ports and one E-SATA or 3.0 Port. 
    - Must be sturdy and preferably with good software bundle. 

7) Currently looking at?
   - ASUS X54E-SX1556D (Snow White)
      Intel Celeron Dual Core(1.6Ghz , 2MB L3 Cache)
      4GB DDR3, 320 GB HDD, 15.6" HD Glare, DOS
      Intel HD 3000 Graphics, 0.3MP camera,10/100/1000 Lan,
      Wireless LAN( upto 300MBps), HDMI, Super Multi DVDRW, 
      Bluetooth3.0, USB 3.0 * 1, 6cell Battery. (RAM UPGRADE ON 2GB VERSION)

RSP: 17910 - 18990


----------



## rider (Oct 10, 2012)

For High performance laptop get Samsung NP550P5C-S01IN Laptop (3rd Gen Ci5/ 6GB/ 1TB/ Win7 HP/ 2GB Graph): Flipkart.com: Compare, Review Samsung Notebook

And for budget net browser better to buy Samsung galaxy tab 2 P3100 and a bluetooth ketboard. _Kyunki Netbooks ka zamana gaya._ But if you still want a netbook go with that asus model specs are fine.


----------



## Skyh3ck (Oct 10, 2012)

How is fujistu brand thex are selling chdapesst 2nd gen core i3 with 2gb ram and 500gb hdd. i will buy in Diwali. my budget is as low as possible for a 2nd gen core i3 or compareble 14 inch lappy

How is fujistu brand thex are selling chdapesst 2nd gen core i3 with 2gb ram and 500gb hdd. i will buy in Diwali. my budget is as low as possible for a 2nd gen core i3 or compareble 14 inch lappy


----------



## trailblazer1729 (Oct 10, 2012)

Hi All,

My Budget is around 45k-50k,
Checking for 14-15.6inch
Brands looking for: Hp,Lenovo
Tasks Performing:Gaming like Counter Strike

Let me know abt these
HP Envy 4-1025TX Laptop 3rd Gen Ci5/4GB/500GB/2GB Graphics/Win 7 HB
HP Envy 4-1025TX Laptop 3rd Gen Ci5/4GB/500GB/2GB Graphics/Win 7 HB: Flipkart.com: Compare, Review HP Notebook
Lenovo Z580 (59-333345) Laptop (3rd Gen Core i5/ 4GB/ 500GB/ Win7 HB)
Lenovo Z580 (59-333345) Laptop (3rd Gen Core i5/ 4GB/ 500GB/ Win7 HB): Flipkart.com: Compare, Review Lenovo Notebook
HP Pavilion G6-2016TX Laptop (3rd Gen Ci5/ 4GB/ 500GB/ Win7 HB/ 1GB Graph)
HP Pavilion G6-2016TX Laptop (3rd Gen Ci5/ 4GB/ 500GB/ Win7 HB/ 1GB Graph) vs HP Pavilion G6-2014TX Laptop (3rd Gen Ci5/ 4GB/ 500GB/ Win7 HB/ 2GB Graph) vs HP Envy 4-1025TX Laptop 3rd Gen Ci5/4GB/500GB/2GB Graphics/Win 7 HB vs Lenovo Z580 (59-333345)

PLease review


----------



## yatishagrawal (Oct 10, 2012)

rider said:


> Gaming performance of G6-2005AX is superb for its price. But the overall day to day performance like file compression, editing etc of CPU is not as great as core-i5 processor, it is sub par core-i3 performing CPU. Though in gaming performance would be remain same as it full fills the desired compatibility of current most high end games but some games like GTA IV is processor depended. Lastly, I would suggest you to buy locally it is of around 32.5k or in infibeam.com it is of 33.4k. Flipkart is selling at high price with no special offers or cashback. 2 Years Onsite Warranty and free backpack is hp india offer to all it's laptops.



Finally i purchased 2005ax from HP India outlet at mumbai and got it for Rs.33500 (With carry case and 2 year warranty) . I will opt. for extended warranty by paying Rs.1700 for third year. Can u guide me where can i buy keyboard dust cover as i am not able to find one online. Thanks for all ur support.


----------



## trailblazer1729 (Oct 10, 2012)

Hi All,

My budget is around 45k-50k
Primary Use is for Gaming and Run Matlab
Brands: hp,Lenovo

I m checking these, *www.flipkart.com/computers/compare...CJ5ZVZAVZPR,COMDAFK3KXAKBZZD,COMDAJFEHCZJZJXW

please review


----------



## rider (Oct 10, 2012)

yatishagrawal said:


> Finally i purchased 2005ax from HP India outlet at mumbai and got it for Rs.33500 (With carry case and 2 year warranty) . I will opt. for extended warranty by paying Rs.1700 for third year. Can u guide me where can i buy keyboard dust cover as i am not able to find one online. Thanks for all ur support.



Congrats! for your purchase. 
Here you can purchase keyboard skin cover: Laptop / Notebook Keyboard skin 13''- 17'' Cover Protector | eBay


----------



## nick191 (Oct 10, 2012)

Hi guys,can you please give me some suggestions ?
i want to buy a LAPTOP for GAMING suggest me any one !

Dell New Inspiron 17R SE Laptop (3rd Gen Ci5/ 4GB/ 1TB/ Win7 HP/ 2GB Graph): Flipkart.com: Compare, Review Dell Notebook


Samsung Series 5 NP550P5C-S02IN 3rd Gen Ci7/8GB/1TB/2GB Graphics/Win 7 HP: Flipkart.com: Compare, Review Samsung Notebook


Dell New Inspiron 15R SE Laptop (3rd Gen Ci7/ 8GB/ 1TB/ Win7 HP/ 2GB Graph): Flipkart.com: Compare, Review Dell Notebook


*HOW IS 17R SE ? It has i5 it is good enough for playing ALL GAMES in ULTRA ?*

*which one is the best choice for future GAMING (3 years) ?*


----------



## rider (Oct 10, 2012)

nick191 said:


> Hi guys,can you please give me some suggestions ?
> i want to buy a LAPTOP for GAMING suggest me any one !
> 
> Dell New Inspiron 17R SE Laptop (3rd Gen Ci5/ 4GB/ 1TB/ Win7 HP/ 2GB Graph): Flipkart.com: Compare, Review Dell Notebook
> ...



Dell inspiron 17R is fine laptop as GT 650M is a great GPU to play for 2-3 years in 900p resolution. And it depends upon the game what would like to play in ultra settings not all new games can be played in ultra settings.  
Dell india priced it 63.3k rupees that is quite much for core i5 processor not fare. Even a 33k laptop have the same processor, this means for 30k more you will get GT 650M and some more things. Also the weight of the laptop is too much, you would face difficulty is carrying around 3.3kg is too heavy. If your motive is to place the laptop at stationary position non portable it's fine.
Overall Samsung Series 5 NP550P5C-S02IN is much better choice for its price, don't be confuse go with it.


----------



## kartii (Oct 10, 2012)

i am going to buy HP 4540s probook 3rd gen laptop from customs.... if it has any fault can i take this laptop to hp service center for paid service....


----------



## rider (Oct 10, 2012)

kartii said:


> i am going to buy HP 4540s probook 3rd gen laptop from customs.... if it has any fault can i take this laptop to hp service center for paid service....



You can call and ask hp customer care about this query they will help you better in this case. Other thing is why you are not purchasing from India i think it's available in metro cities.


----------



## nick191 (Oct 11, 2012)

rider said:


> Dell inspiron 17R is fine laptop as GT 650M is a great GPU to play for 2-3 years in 900p resolution. And it depends upon the game what would like to play in ultra settings not all new games can be played in ultra settings.
> Dell india priced it 63.3k rupees that is quite much for core i5 processor not fare. Even a 33k laptop have the same processor, this means for 30k more you will get GT 650M and some more things. Also the weight of the laptop is too much, you would face difficulty is carrying around 3.3kg is too heavy. If your motive is to place the laptop at stationary position non portable it's fine.
> Overall Samsung Series 5 NP550P5C-S02IN is much better choice for its price, don't be confuse go with it.




Thanks RIDER !


----------



## chintan786 (Oct 11, 2012)

how is Sony S series laptops. specially 15 inches one.


----------



## rider (Oct 11, 2012)

chintan786 said:


> how is Sony S series laptops. specially 15 inches one.



They are fine with excellent display but quite overpriced with mediocre performance.


----------



## himanshubias (Oct 13, 2012)

*Re: All laptop related queries here!!!
Need a laptop round 45k*

Urgently needs a laptop round 45k for mild gaming(fifa should run) n a bit of progamming with nearly this confg.
i5 3rd gen
4gb ram
a good gpu with 2gb memory preferred 
any brand will do

plz also tell is 7730m is better than 640m or equivalent to it


----------



## rider (Oct 13, 2012)

*Re: All laptop related queries here!!!
Need a laptop round 45k*



himanshubias said:


> Urgently needs a laptop round 45k for mild gaming(fifa should run) n a bit of progamming with nearly this confg.
> i5 3rd gen
> 4gb ram
> a good gpu with 2gb memory preferred
> ...



Your budget is low for HD 7730 or GT 640M GPU's laptop. For dell inspiron 14/15R Turbo (SE) you have increase your budget 7-8k more.
If your budget is fixed better to buy HP Pavilion G6-2016TX Laptop Price in India, HP Pavilion G6-2016TX Laptop Laptop Reviews - Infibeam.com . It has HD 7670M which will run FIFA 13 is high settings smoothly. It costs 45k in market but infibeam is giving 12% discount. From hp india you will get free *2 years onsite warranty* with one year accidental cover and hp backpack.


----------



## RUSTUM (Oct 13, 2012)

please give a laptop suggestion under 38K
with  intel 3rd gen processor
and games can run in low to medium settings
pls give your opinion on 
Lenovo Essential G580 (59-324022) Laptop (3rd Gen Ci3/ 4GB/ 500GB/ DOS/ 1 GB Graph): Flipkart.com: Compare, Review Lenovo Notebook
*www.flipkart.com/hp-2000-2116tu-la...b-dos/p/itmda5peggjyx7eg?pid=COMDA4RVQTJBH4NE


----------



## RON28 (Oct 13, 2012)

RUSTUM said:


> please give a laptop suggestion under 38K
> with  intel 3rd gen processor
> and games can run in low to medium settings
> pls give your opinion on
> ...



Check this HP laptop on this link. don't worry...Infibeam is also a trusted online shopping site. and apply this coupon code GREEN2012 while proceeding to pay the amount...you will get Rs 2000 discount...so the total amount is Rs 39,662.

excellent laptop in your range and can play games in mid to high settings...just increase your budget by 2K.



trailblazer1729 said:


> Hi All,
> 
> My Budget is around 45k-50k,
> Checking for 14-15.6inch
> ...



Get Samsung NP 550P...check my signature.


----------



## rider (Oct 13, 2012)

RON28 said:


> Check this HP laptop on this link. don't worry...Infibeam is also a trusted online shopping site. and apply this coupon code GREEN2012 while proceeding to pay the amount...you will get Rs 2000 discount...so the total amount is Rs 39,662.
> 
> excellent laptop in your range and can play games in mid to high settings...just increase your budget by 2K.



Awesome deal man! 39.6k for hp G6 2016tx is the best choice for anyone who is looking a laptop for around 40k. Also hp is providing 2 years onsite warranty for free.


----------



## RUSTUM (Oct 13, 2012)

RON28 said:


> Check this HP laptop on this link. don't worry...Infibeam is also a trusted online shopping site. and apply this coupon code GREEN2012 while proceeding to pay the amount...you will get Rs 2000 discount...so the total amount is Rs 39,662.
> 
> excellent laptop in your range and can play games in mid to high settings...just increase your budget by 2K.
> 
> ...


----------



## rider (Oct 13, 2012)

RUSTUM said:


> RON28 said:
> 
> 
> > Check this HP laptop on this link. don't worry...Infibeam is also a trusted online shopping site. and apply this coupon code GREEN2012 while proceeding to pay the amount...you will get Rs 2000 discount...so the total amount is Rs 39,662.
> ...


----------



## himanshubias (Oct 14, 2012)

*Re: All laptop related queries here!!!
Need a laptop round 45k*



rider said:


> Your budget is low for HD 7730 or GT 640M GPU's laptop. For dell inspiron 14/15R Turbo (SE) you have increase your budget 7-8k more.
> If your budget is fixed better to buy HP Pavilion G6-2016TX Laptop Price in India, HP Pavilion G6-2016TX Laptop Laptop Reviews - Infibeam.com . It has HD 7670M which will run FIFA 13 is high settings smoothly. It costs 45k in market but infibeam is giving 12% discount. From hp india you will get free *2 years onsite warranty* with one year accidental cover and hp backpack.


i am asking the one for my friend , i got a dell 15rr se i7 one and my other frnd was confused with 640 or 7730 .thats why i asked for it


----------



## rider (Oct 14, 2012)

*Re: All laptop related queries here!!!
Need a laptop round 45k*



himanshubias said:


> i am asking the one for my friend , i got a dell 15rr se i7 one and my other frnd was confused with 640 or 7730 .thats why i asked for it



The performance of GT 640M and HD 7730 is almost same. I would suggest your friend to buy 15.6" laptop because it is mainstream and provide him better gaming experience.


----------



## himanshubias (Oct 14, 2012)

*Re: All laptop related queries here!!!
Need a laptop round 45k*



rider said:


> The performance of GT 640M and HD 7730 is almost same. I would suggest your friend to buy 15.6" laptop because it is mainstream and provide him better gaming experience.


can you also tell the best ram for 15r se for upgrading


----------



## rider (Oct 14, 2012)

*Re: All laptop related queries here!!!
Need a laptop round 45k*



himanshubias said:


> can you also tell the best ram for 15r se for upgrading



Kingston RAMs are good buy only 1600Mhz DDR3 model. I have upgraded a kingston 4GB and facing no issues.


----------



## tspshikari (Oct 16, 2012)

*Re: All laptop related queries here!!! Graphics card or not!!!*

hi,

I want to buy a laptop, the problem is , iam confused whether to have graphics card or not.
Since the price difference is only 1K, its complicating more..

here are my views regarding pro and cons of having a graphics card:

PRO:
1. Better gaming and graphics.
2. More CPU and RAM for other process.
3. Increased the usable life of laptop (laptop becoming outdated)

CONS:
1. Iam not much of a gamer.
2. Consume more battery


If iam wrong in any of my views please correct and suggest me what to do??

Thanks in advance..


----------



## sachin99 (Oct 17, 2012)

Hi friends..

I want to buy Asus K53SD laptop(i3-2nd gen, 500gb hd, 4gb ram, 2gb gpu).. In flipkart K53SD-SX809D model is listed.. But its out of stock.. So  I called up a asus dealer in here he is sayin that SX809D is not available but SX128D is in stock.. The same model 128D is listed in local untrusted sites like naaptol etc.. I am kinda worried that it may be a local refurbished model Please help me out.. Whats d difference between SX128D  and SX809D ..? Is it a good deal to buy SX128D at 32900INR..??

Thanks..


----------



## rider (Oct 17, 2012)

sachin99 said:


> Hi friends..
> 
> I want to buy Asus K53SD laptop(i3-2nd gen, 500gb hd, 4gb ram, 2gb gpu).. In flipkart K53SD-SX809D model is listed.. But its out of stock.. So  I called up a asus dealer in here he is sayin that SX809D is not available but SX128D is in stock.. The same model 128D is listed in local untrusted sites like naaptol etc.. I am kinda worried that it may be a local refurbished model Please help me out.. Whats d difference between SX128D  and SX809D ..? Is it a good deal to buy SX128D at 32900INR..??
> 
> Thanks..



Why you are purchasing an old model if you can get a new 3rd gen ivy bridge processor laptop at the same price.
Buy *www.infibeam.com/Laptop/i-HP-2000-2125TU-i3-Laptop/P-CA-L-HP-2000-2125TU.html?id=Black it comes with *2 years onsite warranty*. Use coupon GREEN2012 for upto 10% discount.



tspshikari said:


> hi,
> 
> I want to buy a laptop, the problem is , iam confused whether to have graphics card or not.
> Since the price difference is only 1K, its complicating more..
> ...



You forget to mention the model name and price  And dedicated graphic cards comes with switchable graphics so no need worry about more battery consumption. 
Tell me your budget I will help you to choose best laptop for you.


----------



## sachin99 (Oct 17, 2012)

@rider Thanks for such a quick reply..actually its for my friend.. Coz of some reasons he doesnt want hp models.. So he finalised on this one.. Can you please tell me is there any difference between SX128D and SX809D?


----------



## himanshubias (Oct 17, 2012)

*Re: All laptop related queries here!!!
Need a laptop round 45k*



rider said:


> Kingston RAMs are good buy only 1600Mhz DDR3 model. I have upgraded a kingston 4GB and facing no issues.



will my warranty goes void if i upgrade it n plz suggest a model 
thanks


----------



## coderunknown (Oct 17, 2012)

sachin99 said:


> @rider Thanks for such a quick reply..actually its for my friend.. Coz of some reasons he doesnt want hp models.. So he finalised on this one.. Can you please tell me is there any difference between SX128D and SX809D?



SX128D comes with Windows 7, SX809D without any OS. BTW show your friend this link Nvidia GT610 and ask him to count how many games can be played at mid-high (green/30+ FPS marks playable) on GT610. Then show him these 2 links: Intel HD4000 & Radeon HD 7670Ml. Actually number of unplayable game in GT610 will be lot more than the link shows as there are 2 type of 610 and Asus still uses the old one.



himanshubias said:


> will my warranty goes void if i upgrade it n plz suggest a model
> thanks



no. upgrading ram, HDD won't void warranty unless you break something while upgrading.


----------



## rider (Oct 17, 2012)

*Re: All laptop related queries here!!!
Need a laptop round 45k*



himanshubias said:


> will my warranty goes void if i upgrade it n plz suggest a model
> thanks



No! nothing will happen. No issues.


----------



## tspshikari (Oct 17, 2012)

rider said:


> Why you are purchasing an old model if you can get a new 3rd gen ivy bridge processor laptop at the same price.
> Buy HP 2000-2125TU Laptop Price in India, HP 2000-2125TU Laptop Laptop Reviews - Infibeam.com it comes with *2 years onsite warranty*. Use coupon GREEN2012 for upto 10% discount.
> 
> 
> ...




Hi,

My budget is around 35-41K and i want a 14'' screen size
I have shortlisted the following dell laptops in the given link:

Dell Laptops and Ultrabook


----------



## himanshubias (Oct 18, 2012)

*Re: All laptop related queries here!!!
Need a laptop round 45k*



rider said:


> No! nothing will happen. No issues.



thanks


----------



## rider (Oct 18, 2012)

tspshikari said:


> Hi,
> 
> My budget is around 35-41K and i want a 14'' screen size
> I have shortlisted the following dell laptops in the given link:
> ...




As you mentioned you don't like to do gaming so the best laptop for you would be *ThinkPad E430 (3254-T3Q)* powered by new 3rd gen core-i5 processor, 14" LED backlit screen and weighs just 2.15 kg. It is available for 40k on flipkart and locally it would be 1-2k less.


----------



## Skyh3ck (Oct 19, 2012)

How is fujistu lh 531 laptops with 2nd gen i3 500gb hdd at 25k only...  in many international site the user comment are good


----------



## pratyush997 (Oct 19, 2012)

SuperH3art said:


> How is fujistu lh 531 laptops with 2nd gen i3 500gb hdd at 25k only...  in many international site the user comment are good


mother of lappy.. Fujistu makes lappy


----------



## rider (Oct 20, 2012)

SuperH3art said:


> How is fujistu lh 531 laptops with 2nd gen i3 500gb hdd at 25k only...  in many international site the user comment are good



BIG NO! Get Samsung NP300E5X Laptop Price in India, Samsung NP300E5X Laptop Laptop Reviews - Infibeam.com It is costing just 27k with 5% flat discount at the time of payment by using coupon GREEN2012.
You can get further more upto 5% discount as cash vouchers by sending some junk old camera or phone in any condition.



pratyush997 said:


> mother of lappy.. Fujistu makes lappy



 This japanese company is in huge loss and making poor laptops at the low price. God knows how many days their it will work.


----------



## NGK (Oct 21, 2012)

Hi guys,
     After much contemplation, I have bought the ASUS X54E-SX1556D (Snow White) for my Father and Samsung NP550P5C-S01IN (Silver) laptop for my Gaming friend already. Thanks very much for your help. I have sold my old VAIO Laptop, and am confused between what laptop to buy now, wait for later, buy from abroad etc for my use. Its ironic that I helped many to buy there laptops but am confused when it comes to my own. That's what you guys are for right? Here goes

1) What is your budget?
- Rs.35-45k INR (flexible)

2) What size & weight consideration (if any) would you prefer?
- Mainstream; 15" - 16" screen, less than 3KG


3) Are there any brands that you prefer or any you really don't like?
- Like: HP, LENOVO, SAMSUNG, DELL
- Dislike: ACER, TOSHIBA, FIJITSU, HCL


4) What are the primary tasks will you be performing with this notebook?
- Non-shared Environment, Single user, Applied for Browsing Internet(Very Heavy usage 200+ Tabs in Firefox, Monthly 70K+ Downloads in DTA and 70GB+ Downloads in FDM from FTPs), Watching Anime and Movies(Long Extended Editions and Foreign Films with subs) , Playing RPGs(ES:Skyrim, Dark Souls, Dishonored anyone?), and Reading E-books (20k and counting). 70% USE on Tabletop (good screen brightness for indoors) and very little mobile use (<8Hours per week on battery).

5) What screen resolution(s) & type (glossy/matte) would you prefer?
- I heard that SAMMY Laptops have excellent anti-reflective coatings (matte finish).
- Loved the Full HD panels in Lenovo x220 and VAIOs. I need at 1366x768 and upwards.(Ready to switch LED panels with my brother's VAIO if needed)

6) Anything else you would like to say? (eg: local purchase, ASS,matte/glossy finish)
- Currently using a Customized Sony VAIO Laptop(brother's) from USA 



Spoiler



(2010 June, VPC EB290X (Black)
, 15.6",i5 2.4Ghz, Ati 5470 1GB DDR3, 8GB 1.6Ghz DDR3, 320GB 7.2K RPM, 3xUSB 2.0,   1xUSB 2.0/E-SATA, 2xUSB 3.0 via Express-card Adapter)


 which has excellent keyboard and Screen (Sony Japan Made I guess). 
  Hence the new Laptop must offer better or comparable feel, or else it will feel like a downgrade rather than an upgrade.
- Screen quality (with good opening angle) and keyboard comfort (island design, spacious) is essential .
- Good quality speakers are a plus (but I;m not a fan of brand names like Beats,JBL etc.).
- Laptop must have at least 3 USB ports (also includes a charging function) and one E-SATA or 3.0 Port.
- Must be sturdy, have angled power cable) and preferably with good software bundle.
- Dislike newer Acer and Toshiba models with a vengeance.
- Expansion via Express-Card 2.0 and support for 16GB RAM are a Huge Plus.
- I will get huge discounts for local purchase compared to online (5-7k difference inc some cases)
- I'm never tied down by what low end CPU or RAM the laptop has initially, since I almost always upgrade my laptop CPUs and RAM to max post purchase.
- I also have option to buy from Kuwait, UK or US (via relatives settled there) where more models like the Trinity based Laptops from other manufacturers can be bought at throwaway prices.
- I have a bit of history with the HP Pavilion G6-2005AX, having made many(36 till date) proud owners(who had budgets from 25 to 45K) with my very own awareness campaign. 
I hear from them that the G6 Boy plays the following Games (As a reason for me to buy it):
a. Crysis 2 (High Quality)
b. DiRT 3 (High Quality)
c. Ghost Recon Future Soldier (Low Quality - not entirely smooth)
d. Max Payne 3 (Medium Quality)
e. Call of Duty Modern Warfare 3 (Medium Quality)
f. Need for Speed - The Run (Low Quality)
g. Alan Wake (Medium Quality)
h. Splinter Cell Conviction (Medium/High Quality)
but the thing is: I'm never gonna play them, not now, not later not ever!

7) Currently looking at?

- Toshiba-Satellite-S855D
- HP-Pavilion-m6-1050sg
- Samsung NP550P5C-S01IN but I'm having second thoughts after seeing this
- HP Pavilion G6-2005AX
  If I book my purchase on 22nd, I will get the legendary HP Pavilion G6-2005AX Laptop for a measly 29K with 2year warranty and HP Sports backpack. With the rest of the cash, I can buy a 1TB WD 2.5" External HDD, but still the SAMMY laptop has 1TB HDD inbuilt.........

Please help me out with this situation.........


----------



## rider (Oct 21, 2012)

@NGK bro I would suggest you to avoid toshiba laptops because nobody buys them god knows how will be the after sales. Hp pavilion M6 is a great laptop, it has outstanding battery life of upto 7 hours HD7670M will make you play RPGs in high settings but will cost around 52.5k from infibeam and samsung laptop is great for its price but there is as you mention you will not do high end gaming ever. Some people told that it is not good for long time intense use. Storing data in external HDD is considered safer than in HDD of PC.
As far as you priority is concerned you should buy ThinkPad E530 or hp probook HP ProBook 4540 (model with HD 7670M) laptop from abroad which is perfect for your hardcore usage and are durable too.


----------



## pratikpatodi01 (Oct 21, 2012)

I need a LAPTOP with following configurations:
i5- 3 generation
500 gb/ 4 gb or higher
15,6 inc
and a good battery backup of about 5-6 hours
Graphics card not necessary but if present good.
doesn't require windows even dos will work.
price around : 35,000 to 45,000
Please tell model and Price


----------



## rider (Oct 21, 2012)

pratikpatodi01 said:


> I need a LAPTOP with following configurations:
> i5- 3 generation
> 500 gb/ 4 gb or higher
> 15,6 inc
> ...


HP Pavilion G6-2016TX Laptop Price in India, HP Pavilion G6-2016TX Laptop Laptop Reviews - Infibeam.com
 It will cost you just for 39.6k with 5% flat discount at the time of payment by using coupon GREEN2012.
You can get further more upto 5% discount as cash vouchers by sending some junk old camera or phone in any condition


----------



## NGK (Oct 22, 2012)

rider said:


> @NGK bro I would suggest you to avoid toshiba laptops because nobody buys them god knows how will be the after sales. Hp pavilion M6 is a great laptop, it has outstanding battery life of upto 7 hours HD7670M will make you play RPGs in high settings but will cost around 52.5k from infibeam and samsung laptop is great for its price but there is as you mention you will not do high end gaming ever. Some people told that it is not good for long time intense use. Storing data in external HDD is considered safer than in HDD of PC.
> As far as you priority is concerned you should buy ThinkPad E530 or hp probook HP ProBook 4540 (model with HD 7670M) laptop from abroad which is perfect for your hardcore usage and are durable too.



The ThinkPad E530 comes with a 630M 2GB Graphics Card and no Express-card Slot, which is a bummer since I wanted to upgrade to Thunderbolt in the future. So does it make any sense to wait for the Lenovo Y580 or HP Pro-book which I can get by Jan-2013....

IdeaPad Y580 Laptop - 20994MU - Dawn Gray	
Processor:	3rd generation Intel Core i7-3630QM Processor( 2.40GHz 6MB)	
Operating system:	Windows 7 Home Premium 64	
Graphics:	NVIDIA GeForce GTX660M 2GB	
Memory:	8.0GB PC3-12800 DDR3 SDRAM 1600 MHz	
Display:	15.6" HD Glare with integrated camera 1366x768	
Pointing device:	Industry Standard Multi-touch 2 button touchpad	
Hard Drive:	1TB 5400 rpm	
Optical Drive:	DVD Recordable (Dual Layer)	
Battery:	6 Cell Li-Polymer	
Network Card:	Intel Centrino Wireless-N 2200BGN
Bluetooth:	Bluetooth	
Warranty:	One year	
Form Factor:	Notebook	
Camera:	HD Camera 	
HDMI:	HDMI (Out) 
Price in US: 849$

OR 

HP ProBook 4540s Notebook PC with AMD Radeon™ HD 7650M A1J57AV
SUSE Linux Enterprise 11
Mobile Intel® HM76 Chipset
Intel® Core™ i5-3210M Processor, 2.50 GHz, 1600 MHz, 3 MB L3 Cache
Integrated HD Webcam
15.6-inch diagonal LED-backlit HD anti-glare (1366 x 768) with Webcam
AMD Radeon™ HD 7650M with 1 GB DDR3
2 GB 1333 MHz DDR3 SDRAM (1D)
320 GB 7200 rpm SATA hard drive
DVD±RW SuperMulti DL Drive
TouchPad Keyboard
802.11abgn + Bluetooth® Wireless Technology (2x2)
90W Hardware Kit
6-cell (47 WHr) Lithium-Ion battery
Integrated Fingerprint Reader
Metallic Grey ID
1/1/0 Warranty
Price in US:  732$	

And don't forget that the HP Pavilion G6 2005AX can still be had with 8GB 1.6Ghz RAM for 29K if I book it tomorrow.......

Thanks for the fast replay guys....


----------



## rider (Oct 22, 2012)

NGK said:


> The ThinkPad E530 comes with a 630M 2GB Graphics Card and no Express-card Slot, which is a bummer since I wanted to upgrade to Thunderbolt in the future. So does it make any sense to wait for the Lenovo Y580 or HP Pro-book which I can get by Jan-2013....
> 
> 
> Spoiler
> ...



If you are serious about purchasing a gaming laptop get ideapad from US because its never gonna release in India but as you said I'm never gonna play them, not now, not later not ever! I would recommend you to get HP ProBook 4540s its better for your hardcore usage and HD 7670M will run current RPG games in medium settings.


----------



## apdd (Oct 22, 2012)

Hi Friends,
I am planning to buy laptop this week. following are req.
Sorry if reposted. cant see my earlier post.

1) What is your budget?
- Rs.20-25K INR (flexible)

2) What size & weight consideration (if any) would you prefer?
- Mainstream; 15"  screen, less than 3KG


3) Are there any brands that you prefer or any you really don't like?
- Dislike: TOSHIBA,  HCL


4) What are the primary tasks will you be performing with this notebook?
-  Single user, Applied for Browsing Internet(15-20 Tabs in Chrome), Downloading & Watching Movies, 
*NO GAMES*(Have dedicated Desktop for that), E-books. Word processing , Couple of softwares (like Matlab) for project work
--Will use HDMI out for watching HD movies on my LCD.


5) What screen resolution(s) & type (glossy/matte) would you prefer?
1366x768 or better, Would prefer matte as would like to watch movies when not studying.


6) Anything else you would like to say? 
Have sorted out followings:

Fujitsu Lifebook LH531 Laptop (2nd Gen Ci3/ 4GB/ 500GB/ DOS) Fujitsu Lifebook LH531 Laptop (2nd Gen Ci3/ 4GB/ 500GB/ DOS): Flipkart.com: Compare, Review Fujitsu Notebook

Fujitsu Lifebook AH531 Laptop (2nd Gen PDC/ 2GB/ 320GB/ No OS) (Black) Fujitsu Lifebook AH531 Laptop (2nd Gen PDC/ 2GB/ 320GB/ No OS): Flipkart.com: Compare, Review Fujitsu Notebook

Asus X54C-SX365D Laptop (Black)  Asus X54C-SX365D Laptop Price in India, Asus X54C-SX365D Laptop Laptop Reviews - Infibeam.com

Lenovo G580 laptop Lenovo G580 laptop Price in India, Lenovo G580 laptop Laptop Reviews - Infibeam.com


----------



## rider (Oct 22, 2012)

apdd said:


> Hi Friends,
> I am planning to buy laptop this week. following are req.
> Sorry if reposted. cant see my earlier post.
> 
> ...



Increase your budget couple of thousands bucks and get Samsung NP300E5X Laptop Price in India, Samsung NP300E5X Laptop Laptop Reviews - Infibeam.com It has 2nd gen core-i3 processor, awesome matte screen. It will cost you just 27k with 5% flat discount at the time of payment by using coupon GREEN2012. You can get further more upto 5% discount as cash vouchers by sending some junk old camera or phone in any condition.


----------



## apdd (Oct 22, 2012)

rider said:


> [/SPOILER]
> 
> Increase your budget couple of thousands bucks and get Samsung NP300E5X Laptop Price in India, Samsung NP300E5X Laptop Laptop Reviews - Infibeam.com It has 2nd gen core-i3 processor, awesome matte screen. It will cost you just 27k with 5% flat discount at the time of payment by using coupon GREEN2012. You can get further more upto 5% discount as cash vouchers by sending some junk old camera or phone in any condition.




Thanks for reply
Any specific reason for this model? As said i only needed for basic tasks like browsing, pdf reading and movies. 
I was inclined towards Fujitsu AH531 because of antiglare screen and price 21K, but dont know much about how this brand fares in laptop market..


----------



## Chirag_123 (Oct 22, 2012)

I want to buy a laptop in 1-2 weeks but m getting confused between these 3 models.. please help me out  

1st- Dell New Inspiron 15R SE Laptop (3rd Gen Ci5/ 4GB/ 1TB/ Win7 HP/ 2GB Graph): Flipkart.com: Compare, Review Dell Notebook

2nd-   *www.flipkart.com/dell-new-inspiron...-164f53753aeb&srno=m_1_3&otracker=from-search

3rd-    *www.flipkart.com/hp-pavilion-g6-20...e9-57edf5476f56&srno=s_5&otracker=from-search

Please suggest if a better laptop is avai under 50-52k except Samsung...Difference b/w dose Dell models is of around 5-6k and its just because of Gpu i.e 7730m Vs 7670m.. Is it worth to spend 5-6k for a better gpu..?i will game on the pc for around 3-4 hours a day (not continuously) on med-high settings..i can satisfy myself with medium settings..Will it make any gr8 difference in gaming performance b/w 1gb card and 2gb graphics card..?? Thx in advance


----------



## dashing.sujay (Oct 22, 2012)

^Save the precious money, period!

Inspiron with 7670M looks best of the lot.


----------



## Chirag_123 (Oct 23, 2012)

dashing.sujay said:


> ^Save the precious money, period!
> 
> Inspiron with 7670M looks best of the lot.


I too think that inspiron with 7670m would be the best option but will it be able to satisfy my gaming needs..?


----------



## coderunknown (Oct 23, 2012)

most games can be played at high except really demanding games like BF3, Max Payne 3, etc. And for 50k, why not get a laptop if you like gaming. Even for casual gamer, a desktop is anyday better than a laptop.

2GB graphics memory won't be of any use unless the GPU is something like GT660 with a Full HD display.


----------



## pratyush997 (Oct 23, 2012)

Sam said:


> most games can be played at high except really demanding games like BF3, Max Payne 3, etc. And for 50k, why not get a laptop if you like gaming. Even for casual gamer, a desktop is anyday better than a laptop.
> 
> 2GB graphics memory won't be of any use unless the GPU is something like GT660 with a Full HD display.


True Story... Now I think.. I should have went for a Rig instead of my lappy..


----------



## Chirag_123 (Oct 23, 2012)

Sam said:


> most games can be played at high except really demanding games like BF3, Max Payne 3, etc. And for 50k, why not get a laptop if you like gaming. Even for casual gamer, a desktop is anyday better than a laptop.
> 
> 2GB graphics memory won't be of any use unless the GPU is something like GT660 with a Full HD display.



Portability is d main issue mate ..  Btw which one among the above 3 lappys wud u suggest for me..? M not really a heavy gamer.


----------



## dashing.sujay (Oct 23, 2012)

Chirag_123 said:


> Portability is d main issue mate ..  Btw which one among the above 3 lappys wud u suggest for me..? *M not really a heavy gamer*.



This itself gives the answer.


----------



## GEORGE (Oct 23, 2012)

Hi guys,
   I've been hunting for that perfect laptop for me for the past 2 weeks.I happened to see this forum and found it really interesting.
   Looking for one around 45k..happy if it would be lesser..can also be slightly above 45k.can find some extra bucks if that thing is worth it
   I prefer companies like HP,lenovo or Sony.But if you think there are better ones please suggest.
   please consider after sales service also
   I play moderate games like FIFA,GTA,MAX PAYNE Etc and I would like it to run these kind of games for atleast the next 2 years
   some of the laptops in mind are
 1.HP g6 2014 tx
  2.Samsung no550p5c s01in
  3.dell 15r turbo
  4.HP G6 2005ax
  5.lenovo y580(will it be out in the market     soon).do you think I can get it from Dubai

 Please advise


----------



## apdd (Oct 23, 2012)

rider said:


> [/SPOILER]
> 
> Increase your budget couple of thousands bucks and get Samsung NP300E5X Laptop Price in India, Samsung NP300E5X Laptop Laptop Reviews - Infibeam.com It has 2nd gen core-i3 processor, awesome matte screen. It will cost you just 27k with 5% flat discount at the time of payment by using coupon GREEN2012. You can get further more upto 5% discount as cash vouchers by sending some junk old camera or phone in any condition.



What about Fujitsu AH531 (B960) for 21K....is it good? 
And compared to Samsung-Laptop-NP300E5X how is DELL Vostro 1550 (2nd Gen Ci3) for 28K???


----------



## rider (Oct 23, 2012)

apdd said:


> What about Fujitsu AH531 (B960) for 21K....is it good?
> And compared to Samsung-Laptop-NP300E5X how is DELL Vostro 1550 (2nd Gen Ci3) for 28K???



Big no!! to fijitsu laptops, have you ever seen anyone using this brand of laptop? God knows how will be its after sales. As I suggest you NP300E5X by thinking and comparing other laptops in this range. It has better battery life upto 4-5 hours and amazing 1000 battery cycles generally a normal battery has just 300 cycles and you will get 2 years manufacturer warranty but please make confirm samsung india customer care about this as infibeam forgot to mention the offer or not as i can see flipkart has mentioned one year free extended warranty. Don't be confuse by other models, it's best laptop for its price just go with it. Cheers!


----------



## apdd (Oct 23, 2012)

rider said:


> Big no!! to fijitsu laptops, have you ever seen anyone using this brand of laptop? God knows how will be its after sales. As I suggest you NP300E5X by thinking and comparing other laptops in this range. It has better battery life upto 4-5 hours and amazing 1000 battery cycles generally a normal battery has just 300 cycles and you will get 2 years manufacturer warranty but please make confirm samsung india customer care about this as infibeam forgot to mention the offer or not as i can see flipkart has mentioned one year free extended warranty. Don't be confuse by other models, it's best laptop for its price just go with it. Cheers!



I guess there is extended warranty. Flikpart has mentioned here.
But it says battery backup "upto 3hrs" Samsung NP300E5X-A04IN Laptop (2nd Gen Ci3/ 2GB/ 500 GB/ DOS: Flipkart.com: Compare, Review Samsung Notebook


----------



## rider (Oct 23, 2012)

Chirag_123 said:


> I want to buy a laptop in 1-2 weeks but m getting confused between these 3 models.. please help me out
> 
> 1st- Dell New Inspiron 15R SE Laptop (3rd Gen Ci5/ 4GB/ 1TB/ Win7 HP/ 2GB Graph): Flipkart.com: Compare, Review Dell Notebook
> 
> ...



Heyy man! If  you want to do gaming in laptop, simply get samsung n550p laptop best for its price. Other option is dell inspiron 15R Turbo laptop with core-i5, 720p screen, HD 7730M but for this you have to increase your budget 2k more.
The normal inspiron with HD 7670M 1GB DDR3 is simply overpriced. You see for almost the same specs you can get 6.8k cheaper HP Pavilion G6-2016TX  with HD 7670M, weighs just 2.47kg and offer of nikon camera.



> 7730m Vs 7670m.. Is it worth to spend 5-6k for a better gpu..?


Yea! the performance would be around 25-30% better in HD 7730M.


> i will game on the pc for around 3-4 hours a day (not continuously) on med-high settings..i can satisfy myself with medium settings..


Yes! you can game over 4 hours continuously, no issues in new gen laptops.


> Will it make any gr8 difference in gaming performance b/w 1gb card and 2gb graphics card..??


No, its just marketing gimmick both these cards will not even use 1GB graphic memory in gaming.


----------



## Chirag_123 (Oct 23, 2012)

Thanks guys ..


----------



## apdd (Oct 23, 2012)

rider said:


> Big no!! to fijitsu laptops, have you ever seen anyone using this brand of laptop? God knows how will be its after sales. As I suggest you NP300E5X by thinking and comparing other laptops in this range. It has better battery life upto 4-5 hours and amazing 1000 battery cycles generally a normal battery has just 300 cycles and you will get 2 years manufacturer warranty but please make confirm samsung india customer care about this as infibeam forgot to mention the offer or not as i can see flipkart has mentioned one year free extended warranty. Don't be confuse by other models, it's best laptop for its price just go with it. Cheers!



Thanks, one more query. As I only need laptop for basic browsing(20+ tabs), pdf reading, NO gaming, shall I go for Samsung NP300E5X-A03IN Samsung NP300E5X-A03IN Laptop (2nd Gen PDC/ 2GB/ 500 GB/ DOS): Flipkart.com: Compare, Review Samsung Notebook

*Listing does not say antiglare screen. But samsung website says it is!!* 1)*www.samsungindiaestore.com/products/ProductDetails?X00O000V1764UtGkkXXX10O14Z872395030agsft5f6dhdj557jkslf3627fhd3g3gh34dsrie378037hU7hu9pppTYq6Fw8puR3WxH0VpRHwIOTBxJIIIIX987fs62h0yr9df4g380ty0tt32r45en674Oty00ui0

2)NP300E5X-A03IN - OVERVIEW | SAMSUNG India


----------



## rider (Oct 23, 2012)

apdd said:


> Thanks, one more query. As I only need laptop for basic browsing(20+ tabs), pdf reading, NO gaming, shall I go for Samsung NP300E5X-A03IN Samsung NP300E5X-A03IN Laptop (2nd Gen PDC/ 2GB/ 500 GB/ DOS): Flipkart.com: Compare, Review Samsung Notebook
> 
> *Listing does not say antiglare screen. But samsung website says it is!!* 1)*www.samsungindiaestore.com/products/ProductDetails?X00O000V1764UtGkkXXX10O14Z872395030agsft5f6dhdj557jkslf3627fhd3g3gh34dsrie378037hU7hu9pppTYq6Fw8puR3WxH0VpRHwIOTBxJIIIIX987fs62h0yr9df4g380ty0tt32r45en674Oty00ui0
> 
> 2)NP300E5X-A03IN - OVERVIEW | SAMSUNG India



Yes, bro it has anti-glare screen why you people so much take serious about specs in shopping sites, the are generally wrong..! Just see the exact model number, colour or some offer from shopping sites and for the rest contact to samsung customer care and website because it's their product.


----------



## apdd (Oct 23, 2012)

rider said:


> Yes, bro it has anti-glare screen why you people so much take serious about specs in shopping sites, the are generally wrong..! Just see the exact model number, colour or some offer from shopping sites and for the rest contact to samsung customer care and website because it's their product.



Finally decided to go for NP300E5X-A04IN (2nd Gen Ci3-2370M) but it went Out of Stock in Flikpart.
I am little nervous about shopping with infibeam. do you have any experience with them?
Local Samsung dealers are pricing it @30K!!

*OR*
Shall I go for Samsung NP300E5Z-A0UIN(2nd Gen Ci3-2350M) @27K??? 
Difference
2370M vs 2350M
HH77 vs HM65 chipset
upto 3 Hrs vs upto 6 Hrs battery backup

*www.flipkart.com/samsung-np300e5z-a0uin-laptop-2nd-gen-ci3-2gb-500gb-dos/p/itmd9vxja74fch8f?pid=COMD9VVXU9UFJ5GY


----------



## rider (Oct 23, 2012)

apdd said:


> Finally decided to go for NP300E5X-A04IN (2nd Gen Ci3-2370M) but it went Out of Stock in Flikpart.
> I am little nervous about shopping with infibeam. do you have any experience with them?
> Local Samsung dealers are pricing it @30K!!
> 
> ...


As i mentioned above shopping sites' specs are generally wrong. Both laptops would be having about 5 hours of battery life. I would suggest you buy core-i3 2370M model with H77 chipset because it is newer. And for purchasing I suggest to you to buy from infibeam.com. They are very reliable and offer you cash on delivery. Believe it or not they are more reliable than flipkart. I had a very bad experience with flipkart about purchasing my laptop as there was no cash of delivery above 50k product.


----------



## Chirag_123 (Oct 23, 2012)

Confused between dese 2 laptops..!

Flipkart.com: Online Store

Flipkart.com: Online Store

Please tell me d main diff in both of these laptops...Hp was giving additional warranty few days ago.. Is the offer over now..?


----------



## rider (Oct 24, 2012)

Chirag_123 said:


> Confused between dese 2 laptops..!
> 
> Flipkart.com: Online Store
> 
> ...



Buy HP Pavilion G6-2016TX Laptop Price in India, HP Pavilion G6-2016TX Laptop Laptop Reviews - Infibeam.com It will cost you 39.6k rupees with 5% flat discount at the time of payment by using coupon GREEN2012. You can get further more upto 5% discount as cash vouchers by sending some junk old camera or phone in any condition.

You are too late! hp india offer of 2 years warranty is ended now, but you can get a Nikon COOLPIX 16MP Camera worth Rs 6,950/- by paying Rs.2499/- only.


----------



## Chirag_123 (Oct 24, 2012)

rider said:


> Buy HP Pavilion G6-2016TX Laptop Price in India, HP Pavilion G6-2016TX Laptop Laptop Reviews - Infibeam.com It will cost you 39.6k rupees with 5% flat discount at the time of payment by using coupon GREEN2012. You can get further more upto 5% discount as cash vouchers by sending some junk old camera or phone in any condition.
> 
> You are too late! hp india offer of 2 years warranty is ended now, but you can get a Nikon COOLPIX 16MP Camera worth Rs 6,950/- by paying Rs.2499/- only.



Thanks...Btw difference between the above 2 laptops..? Is there any diff. in gaming performance..?



rider said:


> Buy HP Pavilion G6-2016TX Laptop Price in India, HP Pavilion G6-2016TX Laptop Laptop Reviews - Infibeam.com It will cost you 39.6k rupees with 5% flat discount at the time of payment by using coupon GREEN2012. You can get further more upto 5% discount as cash vouchers by sending some junk old camera or phone in any condition.
> 
> You are too late! hp india offer of 2 years warranty is ended now, but you can get a Nikon COOLPIX 16MP Camera worth Rs 6,950/- by paying Rs.2499/- only.



Thanks...Btw difference between the above 2 laptops..? Is there any diff. in gaming performance..?


----------



## rider (Oct 24, 2012)

Chirag_123 said:


> Thanks...Btw difference between the above 2 laptops..? Is there any diff. in gaming performance..?
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks...Btw difference between the above 2 laptops..? Is there any diff. in gaming performance..?



No, it will be same. Don't fall in marketing strategy.


----------



## Chirag_123 (Oct 24, 2012)

rider said:


> No, it will be same. Don't fall in marketing strategy.



Thanks again..


----------



## apdd (Oct 24, 2012)

rider said:


> As i mentioned above shopping sites' specs are generally wrong. Both laptops would be having about 5 hours of battery life. I would suggest you buy core-i3 2370M model with H77 chipset because it is newer. And for purchasing I suggest to you to buy from infibeam.com. They are very reliable and offer you cash on delivery. Believe it or not they are more reliable than flipkart. I had a very bad experience with flipkart about purchasing my laptop as there was no cash of delivery above 50k product.



Infibeam do not provide COD for your suggested model. Rest models have it     I Requested them to add COD for it.


----------



## vineeth aredath (Oct 24, 2012)

Hi all, am Planning to Purchase the Samsung series 5 np550 p5c s02in and need your valuable inputs.

OK so here goes my needs and i think this machine can handle them easily
-Occasional gaming (mostly nfs series)
-Raw file processing especially batch processing, here am expecting a better processing speed.

Ok so now the most concerned part, the warranty. Though am purchasing it from India, may not be using it here so need some insight on international warranty, somewhere i saw the international warranty sticker on the lap but in flipkart its mentioned as domestics warranty so someone please clarify me.

second thing is the heating and throttling issue, i know that the latest models after the bios update is free from such issues so would like to know the further details like any version number or manufacturing date etc of the latest models.

as the item is out of stock in flipkart and few other websites, am planing to get it from a local dealer(62k is what he's quoting ) so it would be very helpfull if someone update me with the specific version which i have to look for.

thanks


----------



## pausebreak (Oct 24, 2012)

Hi friends,
Please suggest a good laptop for my requirement. I plan to purchase 2 laptops (For my friend too) of same requirement within this week.

1) What is your budget? (INR or USD)
30 - 40k

2) What size & weight consideration (if any) would you prefer?

Mainstream; 15" - 16" screen


3) Are there any brands that you prefer or any you really don't like?

Nothing specific.

4) What are the primary tasks will you be performing with this notebook?
Eclipse, Linux & Android Programming , Watching movies. I rarely play games.


5) Anything else you would like to say? (eg: local purchase, ASS,matte/glossy finish)
My other major requirements are

1) Good battery life
2) Less heat generation - I have heard many people complaining of mother board issue in HP because of more heat generation

I have a desktop at home and hence I will use the laptop mostly during travel [3 to 4 times in month]

Please help me choose the best laptop.

Thanks


----------



## rider (Oct 24, 2012)

pausebreak said:


> Hi friends,
> Please suggest a good laptop for my requirement. I plan to purchase 2 laptops (For my friend too) of same requirement within this week.
> 
> 1) What is your budget? (INR or USD)
> ...



There is no heating issues in hp laptops nowadays it was use to be couple of years ago, now they developed a tech called coolsense that helps to maintain laptop's temperature .Buy HP Pavilion G6-2016TX Laptop Price in India, HP Pavilion G6-2016TX Laptop Laptop Reviews - Infibeam.com It will cost you 39.6k rupees with 5% flat discount at the time of payment by using coupon GREEN2012. You can get further more upto 5% discount as cash vouchers by sending some junk old camera or phone in any condition.


----------



## Chirag_123 (Oct 24, 2012)

I went to a HP outlet today to take the demo of 2016tx.The laptop seems VFM.I didnt see any cons in the model for its price.They are selling it for 42.5k with free genuine Hp mouse,headset and bagpack...is this a good deal..? I dont want to buy d laptop online..

Forgot to mention that i went to a Reliance digital store also and dey r selling it for around 43k with some 10-12 sht quality accessories.I dont know bout local dealers.


----------



## rider (Oct 24, 2012)

Chirag_123 said:


> I went to a HP outlet today to take the demo of 2016tx.The laptop seems VFM.I didnt see any cons in the model for its price.They are selling it for 42.5k with free genuine Hp mouse,headset and bagpack...is this a good deal..? I dont want to buy d laptop online..
> 
> Forgot to mention that i went to a Reliance digital store also and dey r selling it for around 43k with some 10-12 sht quality accessories.I dont know bout local dealers.



Buy it from hp world ask for more accessories like 16 GB pendrive. I bought my laptop from distributor.


----------



## Chirag_123 (Oct 24, 2012)

rider said:


> Buy it from hp world ask for more accessories like 16 GB pendrive. I bought my laptop from distributor.


For how much ? Ur lappy has some nice specs..


----------



## rider (Oct 24, 2012)

Chirag_123 said:


> For how much ? Ur lappy has some nice specs..



Thanks, I bought it 11 months ago for 57k, now its discontinued.


----------



## pausebreak (Oct 25, 2012)

rider said:


> There is no heating issues in hp laptops nowadays it was use to be couple of years ago, now they developed a tech called coolsense that helps to maintain laptop's temperature .Buy HP Pavilion G6-2016TX Laptop Price in India, HP Pavilion G6-2016TX Laptop Laptop Reviews - Infibeam.com It will cost you 39.6k rupees with 5% flat discount at the time of payment by using coupon GREEN2012. You can get further more upto 5% discount as cash vouchers by sending some junk old camera or phone in any condition. .



Rider, Thanks for your suggestion.

There is another thread with the similar requirement

*www.thinkdigit.com/forum/laptops-netbooks/165239-suggest-laptop-under-30-35k.html

and suggestions have been to go with Lenova 

Lenovo Essential G580 (59-324061) Laptop (3rd Gen Ci5/ 4GB/ 500GB/ DOS): Flipkart.com: Compare, Review Lenovo Notebook

Which one is better?

Thanks


----------



## rider (Oct 25, 2012)

pausebreak said:


> Rider, Thanks for your suggestion.
> 
> There is another thread with the similar requirement
> 
> ...



hp model is far more superior than that as it has dedicated GPU HD 7670M, comes with in-built windows 7 that can be upgradable to windows 8 pro for 699 after registration on microsoft's website, weighs less just 2.47 kg, better cooling because of hp cool sense technology and much reliable brand with onsite after sales service that is outstanding for my laptop too.


----------



## pausebreak (Oct 25, 2012)

rider said:


> hp model is far more superior than that as it has dedicated GPU HD 7670M, comes with in-built windows 7 that can be upgradable to windows 8 pro for 699 after registration on microsoft's website, weighs less just 2.47 kg, better cooling because of hp cool sense technology and much reliable brand with onsite after sales service that is outstanding for my laptop too.



Thanks Rider. Further, as I mentioned in my post, my main purpose is Linux programming and compilation which may run for hours. I will be using Ubuntu and hence I am not too worried about windows which I may not have at all. So, Linux / dual boot, performance, battery back up & heat are my major concerns.  

Is the HP (2016tx) model best suits my above requirement compared to the other brands [ Dell, lenova, samsung] in the price range 30 - 40k.


----------



## rider (Oct 25, 2012)

pausebreak said:


> Thanks Rider. Further, as I mentioned in my post, my main purpose is Linux programming and compilation which may run for hours. I will be using Ubuntu and hence I am not too worried about windows which I may not have at all. So, Linux / dual boot, performance, battery back up & heat are my major concerns.
> 
> Is the HP (2016tx) model best suits my above requirement compared to the other brands [ Dell, lenova, samsung] in the price range 30 - 40k.



Yes, both OS will be run like charm in 2016tx. Happy shopping!


----------



## raj_55555 (Oct 25, 2012)

Hey guys, need to buy two new notebooks. What's the trend now?

0) What is your budget? (INR or USD)

a. 35k (+/- 5k)
b. 40k (+/- 4k)

1) What size & weight consideration (if any) would you prefer?

Mainstream; 15" - 16" screen


2) Are there any brands that you prefer or any you really don't like?

Nothing specific.

3) What are the primary tasks will you be performing with this notebook?

a. Movies (would prefer HD screen, but doubt it in that budget)
b. Light Gaming

Feel free to add any suggestions..


----------



## dashing.sujay (Oct 25, 2012)

^HD = 1366*768, which is de facto in all laptops from years.

FHD = 1920*1080, and this is uncommon and expensive.

For ~40k - *HP G6-2016*

& for ~35k *Lenovo G580*. (bit better display) or *HP G6-2005ax* (all rounder including solid gaming, bit mediocre display though)


----------



## rider (Oct 26, 2012)

raj_55555 said:


> Hey guys, need to buy two new notebooks. What's the trend now?
> 
> 0) What is your budget? (INR or USD)
> 
> ...



Buy HP Pavilion G6-2016TX Laptop Price in India, HP Pavilion G6-2016TX Laptop Laptop Reviews - Infibeam.com It will cost you 39.6k rupees with 5% flat discount at the time of payment by using coupon GREEN2012. You can get further more upto 5% discount as cash vouchers by sending some junk old camera or phone in any condition.


----------



## raj_55555 (Oct 26, 2012)

Thanks Sujay.


rider said:


> Buy HP Pavilion G6-2016TX Laptop Price in India, HP Pavilion G6-2016TX Laptop Laptop Reviews - Infibeam.com It will cost you 39.6k rupees with 5% flat discount at the time of payment by using coupon GREEN2012. You can get further more upto 5% discount as cash vouchers by sending some junk old camera or phone in any condition.



Thanks a lot buddy, I think I'll just stretch my budget a bit and get two of these.


----------



## pausebreak (Oct 26, 2012)

> TYes, both OS will be run like charm in 2016tx. Happy shopping!



Thanks Rider


----------



## rider (Oct 26, 2012)

raj_55555 said:


> Thanks Sujay.
> 
> 
> Thanks a lot buddy, I think I'll just stretch my budget a bit and get two of these.


 
May I know why you are buying two more laptops?



pausebreak said:


> Thanks Rider



your welcome!


----------



## BachatBox (Oct 26, 2012)

I want to buy Laptop,but I am little bit confuse between Samsung's Matte Screens vs Glossy Screens. what to choose.?? 

*So my questions to you are:*
1. Does the matte finish seem to lower the resolution? I have read that sometimes it can dull an image. If so, would the two displays appear to be equally sharp?
2. Which screen will provide a better overall feel when watching video & web? 

*My Prefer Specification:*

i5 3gen 
Screen - 15.6
GPU - 1gb at least.
Budget - 42k - 48k 
Keyboard should have numpad. 

*My Work:*

high Web Surfing, heavy multi tasking, working with Several online software, watching video, some video encoding & editing, photo editing etc..       


I just shortlist 3 laptop, but I don't know which is best for me.?

Samsung NP350V5C-S02IN Laptop (3rd Gen Ci5/ 4GB/ 1TB/ Win7 HP/ 2GB Graph): Flipkart.com: Compare, Review Samsung Notebook

Lenovo Ideapad Z580 (59-341341) Laptop (3rd Gen Ci5/ 6GB/ 500GB/ Win7 HB/ 2GB Graph): Flipkart.com: Compare, Review Lenovo Notebook

HP Pavilion G6-2014TX Laptop (3rd Gen Ci5/ 4GB/ 500GB/ Win7 HB/ 2GB Graph): Flipkart.com: Compare, Review HP Notebook


Thanks in Advance..!


----------



## dashing.sujay (Oct 26, 2012)

> 1. Does the matte finish seem to lower the resolution?



Nope, completely illogical.



> I have read that sometimes it can dull an image. If so, would the two displays appear to be equally sharp?



Yes & Yes. Glossy screen appears more vibrant (read lively) colors.



> 2. Which screen will provide a better overall feel when watching video & web?



Glossy. But comes with its own negatives, i.e. reflection which makes it hard to work against light.

Bottomline- Get *HP G6-2016TX*.


----------



## BachatBox (Oct 27, 2012)

dashing.sujay, Thanks for reply.. does HP Pavilion G6-2016TX has numpad keyboard? And it has 1gb GPU, Is it enough for video and photo editing..? I just closely looking at  Samsung NP350V5C-S02IN How it is..? it's worth it.?


----------



## rajatk22 (Oct 27, 2012)

I'm a student of Computer Engineering and I want a laptop for my studies as well as for entertainment thats why I need an all rounder laptop within Rs.45000 to Rs.55000. My configuration need is as follows: 
 1) Intel core i7 2nd/3rd gen 
2) min. 4GB ram with expandable capacity.
3) 1 or 2 gb graphics
4) 500gb/750gb/1TB hardisk ( if SSD available then please recommend me that also)
5) all the connectivity options such as blutooth,wifi,card reader, webcam etc. should be available.


Since I'm in Pune, I'll prefer to purchase laptop in Pune as well as online stores.
I also selected a laptop   Asus K55VM-SX086D K55 Series K55VM-SX086D. Is this laptop perfect for me since I need Gaming as well as Coding. The laptop SHOULD BE FUTURE PROOF. If it has solid built then it will be preferred as I'll be using it at least for 5 years.  Also one thing that the display of the laptop should be great. Also suggest me an Ultrabook if it fits in my configuration. Suggest me laptops/ultrabooks from Dell,Asus,Sony and Lenovo. The laptop should be Windows 8 compatible. Also in coming months if there are any new releases of gadgets suggest me that also to wait or not to wait for them. Thanks in advance.


----------



## apdd (Oct 27, 2012)

apdd said:


> Infibeam do not provide COD for your suggested model. Rest models have it     I Requested them to add COD for it.





rider said:


> As i mentioned above shopping sites' specs are generally wrong. Both laptops would be having about 5 hours of battery life. I would suggest you buy core-i3 2370M model with H77 chipset because it is newer. And for purchasing I suggest to you to buy from infibeam.com. They are very reliable and offer you cash on delivery. Believe it or not they are more reliable than flipkart. I had a very bad experience with flipkart about purchasing my laptop as there was no cash of delivery above 50k product.



Well Infibeam did not enabled COD for that model. So I have now two choices for cod.
Samsung NP300E5X-A03IN Laptop (2nd Gen PDC/ 2GB/ 500 GB/ DOS): Flipkart.com: Compare, Review Samsung Notebook 
*22K*
Asus X54C-SX365D Laptop Price in India, Asus X54C-SX365D Laptop Laptop Reviews - Infibeam.com (glossy ) 
*18.5K with GREEN2012*

Please suggest.


----------



## rider (Oct 27, 2012)

BachatBox said:


> dashing.sujay, Thanks for reply.. does HP Pavilion G6-2016TX has numpad keyboard? And it has 1gb GPU, Is it enough for video and photo editing..? I just closely looking at  Samsung NP350V5C-S02IN How it is..? it's worth it.?



Don't be confuse by other laptop models. HD 7670M is not a high end graphic chip it will not even use 1GB DDR3 memory in gaming on the laptop. So, buy HP Pavilion G6-2016TX Laptop Price in India, HP Pavilion G6-2016TX Laptop from Infibeam.com It will cost you 39.6k rupees with 5% flat discount at the time of payment by using coupon GREEN2012. Not much? you can get further _more  5% discount_ as cash vouchers by sending some junk old camera or phone in any condition. Be quick the offer will end on* 31st october*.



apdd said:


> Well Infibeam did not enabled COD for that model. So I have now two choices for cod.
> Samsung NP300E5X-A03IN Laptop (2nd Gen PDC/ 2GB/ 500 GB/ DOS): Flipkart.com: Compare, Review Samsung Notebook
> *22K*
> Asus X54C-SX365D Laptop Price in India, Asus X54C-SX365D Laptop Laptop Reviews - Infibeam.com (glossy )
> ...



I don't suggest anything that will make you regret in future. Your budget is 25k you should buy at least a core-i3 laptop. There is no issue in purchasing from infibeam they are very reliable, don't be afraid to purchase from credit or debit card.


----------



## dashing.sujay (Oct 27, 2012)

BachatBox said:


> dashing.sujay, Thanks for reply.. does HP Pavilion G6-2016TX has numpad keyboard? And it has 1gb GPU, Is it enough for video and photo editing..? I just closely looking at  Samsung NP350V5C-S02IN How it is..? it's worth it.?



No, touchpad doesn't seems to be there.

And yes, 1GB VRAM is enough for all kind of work you require. Actually 2GB can only be utilised when the GPU is fast enough to do that, which is not the case here. The Samsung model has same config as of HP but a bit costlier. If num pad is your priority, you can opt for the former.



rajatk22 said:


> I'm a student of Computer Engineering and I want a laptop for my studies as well as for entertainment thats why I need an all rounder laptop within Rs.45000 to Rs.55000. My configuration need is as follows:
> 1) Intel core i7 2nd/3rd gen
> 2) min. 4GB ram with expandable capacity.
> 3) 1 or 2 gb graphics
> ...



Dell Inspiron 15r Turbo with FHD. @ ~62k



apdd said:


> Well Infibeam did not enabled COD for that model. So I have now two choices for cod.
> Samsung NP300E5X-A03IN Laptop (2nd Gen PDC/ 2GB/ 500 GB/ DOS): Flipkart.com: Compare, Review Samsung Notebook
> *22K*
> Asus X54C-SX365D Laptop Price in India, Asus X54C-SX365D Laptop Laptop Reviews - Infibeam.com (glossy )
> ...



Asus.


----------



## nikhil98 (Oct 27, 2012)

hi
would u please tell me whats the difference between intel core processor I-7 2nd and I-7 3rd generation
actually my sister is doing architecture so my main focus is for a good graphic card as well as a good ram
i do have choice of laptop's of dell where one has 6gb ram whith I7 2nd generation where as the other one has 6gb ram whith I7 3rd generation, so which one should i take??


----------



## BachatBox (Oct 27, 2012)

rider said:


> Don't be confuse by other laptop models. HD 7670M is not a high end graphic chip it will not even use 1GB DDR3 memory in gaming on the laptop. So, buy HP Pavilion G6-2016TX Laptop Price in India, HP Pavilion G6-2016TX Laptop from Infibeam.com It will cost you 39.6k rupees with 5% flat discount at the time of payment by using coupon GREEN2012. Not much? you can get further _more  5% discount_ as cash vouchers by sending some junk old camera or phone in any condition. Be quick the offer will end on* 31st october*.


@rider thanks for your suggestion about HP Pavilion G6-2016TX but it doesn't has numpad. can you suggest any vfm which has numpad.? 

*My Prefer Specification:*

i5 3gen 
Screen - 15.6
GPU - 1gb or more.
Budget - near about 48k 
Keyboard should have numpad. 

*My Work:*

high Web Surfing, heavy multi tasking, working with Several online software, watching video, some video encoding & editing, photo editing etc..  

@rider personally which screen type would  prefer - Matte or glossy ? and how HP pavilion g6 is better than samsung np350, lenovo z580 or other brand..? 
can you suggest any laptop which has best screen for viewing??


----------



## jargon (Oct 27, 2012)

Hi, 

Can somebody please suggest me a laptop with following specs, considering portability:

- Max. 14" screen
- Long Battery Backup is the priority. At least over 6 hours..
- 1080p video playback should be smooth.
- Hardware Expectation: 
-- HDD – atleast 250gb
-- RAM DDR3 – atleast 2gb and possibility for expansion.
-- Bluetooth
-- Wi-Fi
-- Webcam
-- Alteast 1 USB 3.0 ports
-- HDMI port (VGA as well, if possible)
-- Dedicated Graphics card (if possible)

Portability is the main concern. Like working on the move, maybe hours without power. 

Would be doing - Internet, Office Work, Watching HD Movies, Listening songs, maybe Games once a year or two..

Budget is around 30k.

Thanks. I posted a thread earlier, but did not receive much response.


----------



## apdd (Oct 27, 2012)

rider said:


> I don't suggest anything that will make you regret in future. Your budget is 25k you should buy at least a core-i3 laptop. There is no issue in purchasing from infibeam they are very reliable, don't be afraid to purchase from credit or debit card.


Well wont make any hasty decisions. But to be future proof I would like to upgrade my Desktop. Even at present I can play bit old games like GTA-4, POP sereis, at 1080p on it with med and high settings.
Laptop only will be used for  web surfing (20-30 tabs),downloading and watching high res. movies, reading pdf (ebooks) and couple of Digital signal processing softwares (e.g. MATLAB).



dashing.sujay said:


> Asus.


Its just the price! or brand or some other reason?


----------



## rider (Oct 27, 2012)

BachatBox said:


> @rider thanks for your suggestion about HP Pavilion G6-2016TX but it doesn't has numpad. can you suggest any vfm which has numpad.?
> 
> *My Prefer Specification:*
> 
> ...



You read wrong somewhere! 2016tx has full keyboard with numpad. 2016tx is the best laptop for its price with high specs as  it is available for 37.5k in infibeam offer. The screen is fine not outstanding but average, perfect for such a low price tag. Preference of screen depends upon the usage, movies and games looks better in glossy. If you want to use your laptop outside the room you should prefer matte finish. i would suggest you to check laptop models in showroom before buying from infibeam


----------



## raj_55555 (Oct 27, 2012)

rider said:


> May I know why you are buying two more laptops?
> 
> your welcome!



One's for my sister, another for my bro..


----------



## rider (Oct 27, 2012)

raj_55555 said:


> One's for my sister, another for my bro..



 okay good! go with it.


----------



## BachatBox (Oct 27, 2012)

rider said:


> You read wrong somewhere! 2016tx has full keyboard with numpad.


because I can't find any review about HP Pavilion G6-2016TX. can you suggest any laptop which has best screen for viewing??


----------



## dashing.sujay (Oct 27, 2012)

rider said:


> You read wrong somewhere! 2016tx has full keyboard with numpad.



Source?



nikhil98 said:


> hi
> would u please tell me whats the difference between intel core processor I-7 2nd and I-7 3rd generation
> actually my sister is doing architecture so my main focus is for a good graphic card as well as a good ram
> i do have choice of laptop's of dell where one has 6gb ram whith I7 2nd generation where as the other one has 6gb ram whith I7 3rd generation, so which one should i take??



2nd gen and 3rd gen have basically different iGPU, i.e. HD3000 vs HD4000; latter being 2x better. Plus some overall ~5-10% improvement which can be related to architectural improvements. If 2nd gen saves you money, then opt for it. Actually when the dGPU is more powerful than HD4000, then it doesn't matters whichever gen you opt.



apdd said:


> Its just the price! or brand or some other reason?



Price and you can say brand wise too.


----------



## BachatBox (Oct 27, 2012)

dashing.sujay said:


> Source?



Please check here- HP Pavilion G6-2016TX  the of this product doesn't have numpad. and can you suggest any laptop which has best screen for viewing under my budget ??


----------



## dashing.sujay (Oct 28, 2012)

BachatBox said:


> Please check here- HP Pavilion G6-2016TX  the of this product doesn't have numpad. and can you suggest any laptop which has best screen for viewing under my budget ??



I asked source from rider as he was saying that 2016tx had num pad.

For good screen, you can have a loot at 4540 ProBook, a much much better laptop except that it doesn't have a dGPU. Otherwise you don't have much option except Samsung n550p i5 version @ ~50k.


----------



## Chirag_123 (Oct 28, 2012)

BachatBox said:


> Please check here- HP Pavilion G6-2016TX  the of this product doesn't have numpad. and can you suggest any laptop which has best screen for viewing under my budget ??


The 2016tx does have a numpad,i checked it myself in HP World.If i am not wrong all d lappys in d g6 series have numpad ... the 2016tx has one for sure..You should not rely on pics and specs mentioned on their (FK) website as it may be wrong..



BachatBox said:


> Please check here- HP Pavilion G6-2016TX  the of this product doesn't have numpad. and can you suggest any laptop which has best screen for viewing under my budget ??


The 2016tx does have a numpad,i checked it myself in HP World.If i am not wrong all d lappys in d g6 series have numpad ... the 2016tx has one for sure..You should not rely on pics and specs mentioned on their (FK) website as it may be wrong..


----------



## rider (Oct 28, 2012)

BachatBox said:


> because I can't find any review about HP Pavilion G6-2016TX. can you suggest any laptop which has best screen for viewing??



Are  these specs and pics from hp india official website? As I said a trillion times in this forum to memebers that please don't judge anything from product info from online shopping sites specially flipkart, that pic mentioned in flipkart placed wrong. *www.sigma-galant.com/images/smilies/facepalm.gif
*Source*: Full-size island-style keyboard w/ numeric keys



Chirag_123 said:


> The 2016tx does have a numpad,i checked it myself in HP World.If i am not wrong all d lappys in d g6 series have numpad ... the 2016tx has one for sure..You should not rely on pics and specs mentioned on their (FK) website as it may be wrong..
> 
> 
> The 2016tx does have a numpad,i checked it myself in HP World.If i am not wrong all d lappys in d g6 series have numpad ... the 2016tx has one for sure..You should not rely on pics and specs mentioned on their (FK) website as it may be wrong..



Yes, you are right man! even every new pavilion 15" laptop (G6 and DV6) has awesome full chiclet style island keyboard.


----------



## BachatBox (Oct 28, 2012)

ok rider, I got it. forget about keyboard. Can you all mentor, suggest me a decent screen laptop which can fulfil my requirements..?
And I'm still confused between this 3 series of laptop - HP pavilion G6- Samsung NP350 - Lenovo Z580, all of has similar spec. 
I personally show lenovo Z580 it has little bit low bright screen & Samsung NP350 has good bright screen but some foggy screen(not an issue at full light room/office or day light environment), but not sure how it's perform at low light environment. I don't have any personal experience of HP pavilion G6.


----------



## rider (Oct 28, 2012)

BachatBox said:


> ok rider, I got it. forget about keyboard. Can you all mentor, suggest me a decent screen laptop which can fulfil my requirements..?
> And I'm still confused between this 3 series of laptop - HP pavilion G6- Samsung NP350 - Lenovo Z580, all of has similar spec.
> I personally show lenovo Z580 it has little bit low bright screen & Samsung NP350 has good bright screen but some foggy screen(not an issue at full light room/office or day light environment), but not sure how it's perform at low light environment. I don't have any personal experience of HP pavilion G6.



You should better go to some showroom and compare. According to me screen of G6 is fine, not outstanding or not poor but good for its price.


----------



## BachatBox (Oct 28, 2012)

HP 4540s ProBook has i5 3gen with 8GB ram and HP Pavilion G6-2016TX has i5 3gen, 4GB with 1GB Radeon 7670M HD. Which is best..?


----------



## rider (Oct 28, 2012)

BachatBox said:


> HP 4540s ProBook has i5 3gen with 8GB ram and HP Pavilion G6-2016TX has i5 3gen, 4GB with 1GB Radeon 7670M HD. Which is best..?



It depends on you usage. If you would like to play new high end games, you should buy 2016TX as it has a dedicated GPU. If you are not interested in gaming get hp probook, it is superior build hence a better laptop.


----------



## BachatBox (Oct 28, 2012)

rider said:


> It depends on you usage. If you would like to play new high end games, you should buy 2016TX as it has a dedicated GPU. If you are not interested in gaming get hp probook, it is superior build hence a better laptop.



I don't wanna play game on it but want to encoding/editing video and editing photos. what do you suggest now..?


----------



## rider (Oct 28, 2012)

BachatBox said:


> I don't wanna play game on it but want to encoding/editing video and editing photos. what do you suggest now..?



So, buy HP 4540s Probook.


----------



## Skyh3ck (Oct 29, 2012)

hey guys suggest best 14" laptop for a freelancer under Rs 25k with 2nd gen i3 procccy, to buy in Diwali or also help with any diwali offer

main usage is  ms office, tax return, email, and light gaming of RTS games and Sim 3.

pleaes help


----------



## kartii (Oct 30, 2012)

is it possible to add discrete graphics card in hp probook 4540s?.....

i asked this question to hp laptop customer care, he said if you want dgpu then just bring your lap to hp customer care,they will do this with additional cost... he also said hp probook only has this feature....

is it true?... i have searched in net and i didnt find any steps to add dgpu...


----------



## coderunknown (Oct 31, 2012)

not possible. or was he referring to changing the whole motherboard.


----------



## Skyh3ck (Oct 31, 2012)

It seems i am invisible here hence no one reply to my post


----------



## raj_55555 (Oct 31, 2012)

SuperH3art said:


> It seems i am invisible here hence no one reply to my post



Take a look at HP 430 or Acrer AS4755.

______________________

Hey guys need to buy a laptop <= Rs 30k. Only criteria:

Screen = 14"
must be able to play Blue ray movies (blue ray drive not required).
May be games like counter strike and the older NFS most wanted would suffice.. Any suggestions?


----------



## rider (Oct 31, 2012)

kartii said:


> is it possible to add discrete graphics card in hp probook 4540s?.....
> 
> i asked this question to hp laptop customer care, he said if you want dgpu then just bring your lap to hp customer care,they will do this with additional cost... he also said hp probook only has this feature....
> 
> is it true?... i have searched in net and i didnt find any steps to add dgpu...



 Probooks are business series laptops. If hp officials saying that they can put dGPU  they will take loads of money for sure. If you want a laptop with dGPU, it's better to buy an entertainment laptop from  pavilion series.


----------



## Gtb93 (Oct 31, 2012)

kartii said:


> is it possible to add discrete graphics card in hp probook 4540s?.....
> 
> i asked this question to hp laptop customer care, he said if you want dgpu then just bring your lap to hp customer care,they will do this with additional cost... he also said hp probook only has this feature....
> 
> is it true?... i have searched in net and i didnt find any steps to add dgpu...



You should ask them to quote a price for the dGPU.


----------



## pausebreak (Oct 31, 2012)

@rider and TD friends

What about this Acer laptop?. It comes with additional 2 years warranty + other offers
Acer Aspire V3 571G Laptop (3rd Gen Ci5/ 4GB/ 500GB/ Linux/ 1GB Graph) (NX.RZJSI.006): Flipkart.com: Compare, Review Acer Notebook

I plan to buy a laptop tomorrow and till I saw this thread I was very clear to go for either Lenova G580 or HP G6 2016 based on the best offer price. But now I am confused...
*www.thinkdigit.com/forum/laptops-netbooks/165485-new-acer-lappy-available.html

Thanks


----------



## raj_55555 (Oct 31, 2012)

Guys new requirement:
1. Budget = Rs 30k.
Screen = 14"
must be able to play Blu ray movies (blu ray drive not required).
May be games like counter strike and the older NFS most wanted would suffice.. Any suggestions? 

2. Budget = Rs 80K
Screen = 15.6" FHD with kick ass gaming ability with some rendering..

 Help guys...


----------



## Bibin Varghese Thekkan (Oct 31, 2012)

Hi,
    Application to be used on Laptop  
study: Xlinx, matlab( primary use)(windows softwares)
Editing : final cut (apple software)
Games :.....
 So I need a system that is compact able with *mac and windows*.
The budget is 3000AED , when i checked the prices the laptops priced 45000 in India is around 2000AED(hp i5,4gb,500gb,Gc2gb).
 So Indian price range will be 55-80k INR.
Minimum requrements
Screen : 15
Hdd: 500gb (ssd prefered)
Ram :4gb
Graphics:2gb
Processor : I5

Brand preference based on past reliability of products
Like: Hp,lenovo, sony, Asus....
Dislike: Dell, Samsung, toshiba
Hoping for a fast reply


----------



## rider (Oct 31, 2012)

pausebreak said:


> @rider and TD friends
> 
> What about this Acer laptop?. It comes with additional 2 years warranty + other offers
> Acer Aspire V3 571G Laptop (3rd Gen Ci5/ 4GB/ 500GB/ Linux/ 1GB Graph) (NX.RZJSI.006): Flipkart.com: Compare, Review Acer Notebook
> ...



Big NO! to acer laptops if you care about your money. Don't be confuse and buy hp pavilion G6-2016tx. It is available for 38.5k by applying coupon code GREEN2012 at infibeam.



raj_55555 said:


> Guys new requirement:
> 1. Budget = Rs 30k.
> Screen = 14"
> must be able to play Blu ray movies (blu ray drive not required).
> ...



1) ThinkPad E430 (3254-D7Q) Laptop (2nd Gen Ci5/ 2GB/ 500GB/ No OS) for 30k budget

2) ASUS G55VW-DH71 for 1225 USD


----------



## Skyh3ck (Nov 1, 2012)

please sugest the cheapest 14 inch lappy witi 2nd gen i3 or equal procy


----------



## karkeo (Nov 2, 2012)

Hey guys 

Why don any one buy MSI lappys  
they are gaming powerhouse and luks GUUUDD too.goin to enquire abt them 2moro yeah.


----------



## rider (Nov 2, 2012)

karkeo said:


> Hey guys
> 
> Why don any one buy MSI lappys
> they are gaming powerhouse and luks GUUUDD too.goin to enquire abt them 2moro yeah.



I think they are gone from India, smc International stopped selling it too. Take a look on Asus G-series it is great.



SuperH3art said:


> please sugest the cheapest 14 inch lappy witi 2nd gen i3 or equal procy



Lenovo Thinkpad E430 (3254-AM4) Laptop (2nd Gen Ci3/ 2GB/ 500GB/ No OS)


----------



## vishal.karkera.89 (Nov 2, 2012)

Hey frnds....i m thinking to buy sony vaio sve 15116en model of laptop from lamington road, Grantroad , mumbai as the prices are very tempting....! Thinking to buy from lappie world or mac it....the market price is around 44,990.... 

Lappie world is selling @ arnd 33k

and macit @ 31k

My question is will it be safe to buy frm these places??? how can i b sure they are selling me the genuine product....! and later if something goes wrong...dont wanna here frm d sony service center saying it cannot be covered under warranty becoz its nt from authorized dealer...! 

Kindly help me guys...if ne one has buyed from these shops earlier kindly share der experience...!


----------



## sushantasarkar (Nov 2, 2012)

I am looking for a laptop under 25k. Please suggest. It should support win xp and should be preferably be 32 bit. Thanks in advance.


----------



## coolguyind (Nov 2, 2012)

1) What is your budget? 
I like to divide this part into 4 different categories
(a) Rs 20000- Rs 30000
(b) Rs 30000- Rs 45000 [My preferred range but not neccessary]
(c) Rs 45000- Rs 55000
(d) Rs 55000 – Rs 70000
What size & weight consideration (if any) would you prefer?
o 14" 
o 15" – 15.6" 
3) Are there any brands that you prefer or any you really don't like?No Likes or Dislikes

4) What are the primary tasks will you be performing with this notebook? 

(a) Entertainment – Should be able to play movies including HD flawlessly with xclent resolution and picture quality
(b) Web surfing – YouTube, reading articles etc
(c) Casual gaming – Not hardcore gamer.
(d) Downloading and listening music – Should have good quality sound system built-in
(e) Microsoft Office

5) What screen resolution(s) & type (glossy/matte) would you prefer?
Resolution – best according to price ranges given above.
Type – I think matte will be fine. I don’t like viewing reflections of me or things behind while watching movies or surfing.


6) Anything else you would like to say? (eg: local purchase, ASS,matte/glossy finish)+As I’m Based in New Delhi So purchasing any brand or model should not be any problem as Nehru Place Market is there. But still I like to get suggestion if anyone have regarding any particular dealer or reseller who can give good service or any discount.
Obviously, need not to mention ASS. I don’t want to crib later after investing an amount in it.

But, Please note dear friends that Whatever you reply/suggest please take care of different categories of budget which I mentioned in first question. So, suggest me best of VFM in each category of price range. And try to suggest me models which are readily available and you yourself used or at least tested/worked on for good enough time. 

P.S Please don’t go into too much nitty-gritty unless you feel it of very much importance into buying decisions.


----------



## rider (Nov 2, 2012)

sushantasarkar said:


> I am looking for a laptop under 25k. Please suggest. It should support win xp and should be preferably be 32 bit. Thanks in advance.



The best for your budget is Samsung Laptop NP300E5Z Price in India, Samsung Laptop NP300E5Z Laptop Reviews - Infibeam.com
It will cost you 26,129 after 10% discount by using coupon code MANGOPEOPLE. And 2k bucks will be get in your infibeam wallet by this you can purchase anything of 2k in future.

@coolguyind
First fix your budget. 30-45k is big range to tell you.


----------



## raj_55555 (Nov 2, 2012)

rider said:


> 1) ThinkPad E430 (3254-D7Q) Laptop (2nd Gen Ci5/ 2GB/ 500GB/ No OS) for 30k budget
> 
> 2) ASUS G55VW-DH71 for 1225 USD


Thanks a lot again buddy.. You've been most helpful.


----------



## rider (Nov 2, 2012)

raj_55555 said:


> Thanks a lot again buddy.. You've been most helpful.



Don't mention. It is my pleasure to help others.


----------



## ayanadhi (Nov 3, 2012)

hi all,
i have a compaq notebook. model no - CQ61-408TX. it has a T4400 dual core processor and nvidia G103M graphics card. my question is can i upgrade these two components? money is not an issue (even if it is illogically high) . i simply love my notebook and want to use it few more years, nowadays it is not being able to run newer apps n games.so my questions are ;

1.can i upgrade cpu n gpu of this system? if yes plz gimme address of d party , who can do it . first preference is pune , 2nd is mumbai.

regards
ayan


----------



## Bibin Varghese Thekkan (Nov 3, 2012)

1) What is your budget? 
(c) Rs 45000- Rs 55000
(d) Rs 55000 – Rs 70000
What size & weight consideration (if any) would you prefer?
o 15" – 15.6" 
3) Are there any brands that you prefer or any you really don't like?No Likes or Dislikes

4) What are the primary tasks will you be performing with this notebook? 
study: Xlinx, matlab( primary use)(windows softwares)
Editing : final cut (apple software)
Games :.....


5) What screen resolution(s) & type (glossy/matte) would you prefer?
no preference


6) Anything else you would like to say? (eg: local purchase, ASS,matte/glossy finish)


MaC COMPACT ABLE


----------



## Skyh3ck (Nov 3, 2012)

Thanks rider for your sugestion, however my budget is 25k 1k +-, the lenovo one is 30k above...

cant i find a 14 incher  core i3 in 25k by the way that samsung you sugested is good after discount but its 15.6 inch

Ok suggnst me the best possible 14 inch laptop in sub 30k will buy next saturday


----------



## rider (Nov 5, 2012)

ayanadhi said:


> hi all,
> i have a compaq notebook. model no - CQ61-408TX. it has a T4400 dual core processor and nvidia G103M graphics card. my question is can i upgrade these two components? money is not an issue (even if it is illogically high) . i simply love my notebook and want to use it few more years, nowadays it is not being able to run newer apps n games.so my questions are ;
> 
> 1.can i upgrade cpu n gpu of this system? if yes plz gimme address of d party , who can do it . first preference is pune , 2nd is mumbai.
> ...



You can not upgrade component easily specially the CPU and the GPU as nobody do this. I would suggest you to stay away from this and simply make your budget and buy a new proper laptop.



Bibin Varghese Thekkan said:


> 1) What is your budget?
> (c) Rs 45000- Rs 55000
> (d) Rs 55000 – Rs 70000
> What size & weight consideration (if any) would you prefer?
> ...



You should buy the new mac mini.



SuperH3art said:


> Thanks rider for your sugestion, however my budget is 25k 1k +-, the lenovo one is 30k above...
> 
> cant i find a 14 incher  core i3 in 25k by the way that samsung you sugested is good after discount but its 15.6 inch
> 
> Ok suggnst me the best possible 14 inch laptop in sub 30k will buy next saturday



Buy Samsung Laptop NP300E5Z It has awesome 15.6" anti-glare screen and weighs much light.
If you want 14" with windows 8 get    HP 1000-1205TU Notebook with Windows 8

You can use the coupon *MANOPEOPLE* and get 2k off in both these laptops.  In future you have to use these 2k bucks to buy something for free or less from infibeam store.


----------



## coolguyind (Nov 5, 2012)

rider said:


> The best for your budget is Samsung Laptop NP300E5Z Price in India, Samsung Laptop NP300E5Z Laptop Reviews - Infibeam.com
> It will cost you 26,129 after 10% discount by using coupon code MANGOPEOPLE. And 2k bucks will be get in your infibeam wallet by this you can purchase anything of 2k in future.
> 
> @coolguyind
> First fix your budget. 30-45k is big range to tell you.



Budget Upto Rs 50K (But plz feel free to suggest anything above this price if it is worth considering and make a major difference Max – Rs 60K.)

Please help me in my purchase decision of a Notebook/ultrabook
(a)	Purpose/Use/Primary Task – Watching movies/youtube/listening songs/ casual gaming (No hardcore gamer) But Please note that picture quality/resolution and sound quality should be xclent.

(b)	Budget – Upto Rs 50K (But plz feel free to suggest anything above this price if it is worth considering and make a major difference Max – Rs 60K.)

(c)	What size & weight consideration (if any) would you prefer) – 15”-15.6” Weight –the lesser the better.

(d)	What screen resolution(s) & type (glossy/matte) would you prefer - think matte will be fine. I don’t like viewing reflections of me or things behind while watching movies or surfing.

(e)	Anything else you would like to say – Plz try to suggest me models which are readily available and you yourself used or at least tested/worked on for good enough time. ASS should be best. I don’t want to spend my time running behind them for service issue. I read lot about heat issue please take care of this point and also battery life, laptops purpose is defeated if it doesn’t have good battery life.

P.S Please don’t go into too much nitty-gritty unless you feel it of very much importance into buying decisions.


----------



## rider (Nov 5, 2012)

coolguyind said:


> Budget Upto Rs 50K (But plz feel free to suggest anything above this price if it is worth considering and make a major difference Max – Rs 60K.)
> 
> 
> 
> ...



As per your needs and requirements. I would suggest you to buy Dell Inspiron 15R Turbo. It has great after sales service and has excellent matte finish full HD 1080p screen. Battery life is fine you will easily get 4 hours of battery in power saving mode. It will cost you about 58k included taxes.


----------



## Gtb93 (Nov 5, 2012)

rider said:


> [/SPOILER]
> 
> As per your needs and requirements. I would suggest you to buy Dell Inspiron 15R Turbo. It has great after sales service and has excellent matte finish full HD 1080p screen. Battery life is fine you will easily get 4 hours of battery in power saving mode. It will cost you about 58k included taxes.



Any idea how much the most top-end model of the 15r turbo would cost?
Location: Mumbai, octroi might come in as I'm not in navi mumbai area.
Also, a college student(does student discount come into play?)

Also, I have a dead laptop. Dead as in maybe mobo dead. Is it possible to still use the HDD to transfer stuff to my new laptop(when I get one)?


----------



## criztle (Nov 6, 2012)

1) What is your budget?
Rs 55000 
2) What size & weight consideration (if any) would you prefer?
greater the 14.5
weight should be  light weight ( i have to carry it to college daily )
3) What are the primary tasks will you be performing with this ultrabook?
college work ,multimedia
4) other
 1 TB HDD , minimum 4GB RAM

also battery should more than 7 hours


----------



## coolguyind (Nov 6, 2012)

rider said:


> [/SPOILER]
> 
> As per your needs and requirements. I would suggest you to buy Dell Inspiron 15R Turbo. It has great after sales service and has excellent matte finish full HD 1080p screen. Battery life is fine you will easily get 4 hours of battery in power saving mode. It will cost you about 58k included taxes.



Thanks Rider. But I have certain queries:
(1) You still missed my primary budget - Less than 50 K. So if I read your statement then it means I cant get laptop with the things I want in less than 50 K. If it is the case then What things I need to sacrifice to get a laptop under 50K ?
(2) I have been reading about a model of samsung 5 series 550pc ..or something like that in this forum.....what's your take on it ?...as there is lot of buzz about it here...is it worth considering?...how it stack up against Dell 15R Turbo..? If you don't mind and can provide us pros and cons of both it will be gr8 as it help us in making more informed decision.
(3) Now, something related to my first point - which laptop you suggest me with in 50 K budget?

Thanks and i appreciate your help as specialist and pros like you help us in making informed decision.


----------



## rider (Nov 6, 2012)

coolguyind said:


> Thanks Rider. But I have certain queries:
> (1) You still missed my primary budget - Less than 50 K. So if I read your statement then it means I cant get laptop with the things I want in less than 50 K. If it is the case then What things I need to sacrifice to get a laptop under 50K ?
> (2) I have been reading about a model of samsung 5 series 550pc ..or something like that in this forum.....what's your take on it ?...as there is lot of buzz about it here...is it worth considering?...how it stack up against Dell 15R Turbo..? If you don't mind and can provide us pros and cons of both it will be gr8 as it help us in making more informed decision.
> (3) Now, something related to my first point - which laptop you suggest me with in 50 K budget?
> ...



1) No, I didn't missed. In above You mention 





> Budget Upto Rs 50K (But plz feel free to suggest anything above this price if it is worth considering and make a major difference Max – Rs 60K.)


 Inspiron Turbo laptop has full HD 1080p LED screen that bring major difference and you wont get any laptop excellent picture quality for the budget of 50k.
2)samsung 5 series 550p is good laptop but for high end gaming gaming point of view and you mentioned _"casual gaming (No hardcore gamer)"_. Plus you won't get great after sales support from samsung laptop that you are willing for as it has *no onsite warranty*.
3) If your budget is less than 50k get HP Pavilion G6-2203TX Laptop (3rd Gen Ci5/ 4GB/ 500GB/ Win8/ 1 GB Graph): Flipkart.com: Compare, Review HP Notebook but keep in mind the display is average not outstanding. After sales service is excellent.



criztle said:


> 1) What is your budget?
> Rs 55000
> 2) What size & weight consideration (if any) would you prefer?
> greater the 14.5
> ...



The Best for your requirement is *h10025.www1.hp.com/ewfrf/wc/document?cc=us&lc=en&dlc=en&docname=c03392414 buy it from  *www.infibeam.com/Laptop/i-HP-Pavilion-M61002TX-I5-Laptop/P-CA-L-HP-Pavilion-M6-1002TX.html
Also you will get upto 7 hours of battery life in power saving mode. Please read the review of web.genuis in review section. He owned this model and reviewed it properly there.



Gtb93 said:


> Any idea how much the most top-end model of the 15r turbo would cost?
> Location: Mumbai, octroi might come in as I'm not in navi mumbai area.
> Also, a college student(does student discount come into play?)
> 
> Also, I have a dead laptop. Dead as in maybe mobo dead. Is it possible to still use the HDD to transfer stuff to my new laptop(when I get one)?



I would suggest you to get the laptop from dell india website. No there is no student discount in dell india but you can opt for govt. employee discount if you find anyone. For more please contact dell india. And for transferring data from old laptop's hard disk to new. You have to buy USB 2.0 external Casing put your old laptop's hard disk and plug it in new laptop via USB cable. Transfer the data, simple!


----------



## amitava82 (Nov 7, 2012)

Anyone have any clue about this laptop: HP Pavilion Windows 8 SleekBook (14-b012AU) Price in India, HP Pavilion Windows 8 SleekBook (14-b012AU) Laptop Reviews - Infibeam.com

I'm looking for a sleek one, mostly for Development with Visual studio etc.


----------



## rider (Nov 7, 2012)

amitava82 said:


> Anyone have any clue about this laptop: HP Pavilion Windows 8 SleekBook (14-b012AU) Price in India, HP Pavilion Windows 8 SleekBook (14-b012AU) Laptop Reviews - Infibeam.com
> 
> I'm looking for a sleek one, mostly for Development with Visual studio etc.



Processor performance is quite poor of this laptop. Better to get Samsung Laptop NP300E5Z Price in India, Samsung Laptop NP300E5Z Laptop Reviews - Infibeam.com For 2k rs flat discount use the coupon code MANGOPEOPLE


----------



## Gtb93 (Nov 7, 2012)

Thanks rider!
Although I'll try to find the external casing locally, and if unsuccessful, will purchase it from ebay


----------



## rockz3r (Nov 7, 2012)

sadasdsaasdasd


----------



## amitava82 (Nov 7, 2012)

Pretty heavy and big 2.3kg 15.4 inch


----------



## rider (Nov 7, 2012)

amitava82 said:


> Pretty heavy and big 2.3kg 15.4 inch



2.3kg is not heavy for 15.6" laptop. It is the lightest model in this budget. If you only looking for 14" take a look on Lenovo Thinkpad E430. It weighs 2.15kg and you will get this model for 30k locally.


----------



## coolguyind (Nov 7, 2012)

> No, I didn't missed. In above You mention  Inspiron Turbo laptop has full HD 1080p LED screen that bring major difference and you wont get any laptop excellent picture quality for the budget of 50k.
> 2)samsung 5 series 550p is good laptop but for high end gaming gaming point of view and you mentioned _"casual gaming (No hardcore gamer)"_. Plus you won't get great after sales support from samsung laptop that you are willing for as it has *no onsite warranty*.
> 3) If your budget is less than 50k get HP Pavilion G6-2203TX Laptop (3rd Gen Ci5/ 4GB/ 500GB/ Win8/ 1 GB Graph): Flipkart.com: Compare, Review HP Notebook but keep in mind the display is average not outstanding. After sales service is excellent.




Thanks a Lot Rider for your reply.
(1) I just curious that if I increase my budget from under 50K to almost 60 K (as model suggested by you under 50K – HP Pavillion G6 2203TX is available on flipkart around 45K); I get the benefit of just xclent picture or screen quality. It means in spending almost 15K more, I get only better picture quality or do other things will also increase in quality? I just asking this becoz trying to understand that increasing the amount of investment will really increase the quality in other things also other than screen.

(2) I just checked Dell (model you suggested) and Samsung 5 series (model mentioned below) - I just gathered these following facts as mentioned on their websites. 

Dell Inspiron 15R Turbo
3rd Generation Intel® Core™ i5-3210M processor (3M Cache, up to 3.1 GHz)
8GB 2 DIMM (4GB x2) DDR3 1600Mhz
1.0TB 5400RPM SATA Hard Drive
15.6" FHD Anti-glare (1920x1080) For ICC
AMD Radeon™ HD 7730M DDR3 2GB – ICC
Built-in Skullcandy™ stereo speakers
Intel® Centrino® Wireless-N 2230, 802.11b/g/n + Bluetooth v4.0
1 Year Accidental Damage Services with Premium Phone Support

Samsung NP550P5C-S01IN
Intel® Core™ i5 Processor 3,210M (2.60Hz, 3MB L3 Cache)
6GB DDR3 System Memory at 1,600MHz (4GB x 1 + 2GB x 1)
1TB S-ATAⅡ Hard Drive (5,400RPM)
39.62cm (15.6) SuperBright 300nit HD+LED Display (1600 x 900), Anti-Reflective
NVIDIA® GeForce® GT 650M Graphics, Optimus™ technology - 2GB DDR3
JBL 3 Speakers (With sub-Woofer)
Intel® Centrino® Advanced-N 6,235, 2 x 2 802.11abg/n (up to 300Mbps), Widi Support
Bluetooth V4.0

What I can understand from whatever knowledge I have that both run neck to neck in each department. As far as warranty goes – I copied from Dell website and they are not mentioning that it’s *onsite warranty (as told by you)*. Now as for sound technologies which they mention I am not so much aware about it So I assume that both have good quality sound system (may be Samsung a bit better due to *JBL speaker with sub woofers*).

If I throw a punch of discount of around 10 % on Samsung model (I checked on website and list price given is Rs 60K around) – Then what would be your opinion?


----------



## dashing.sujay (Nov 7, 2012)

amitava82 said:


> Anyone have any clue about this laptop: HP Pavilion Windows 8 SleekBook (14-b012AU) Price in India, HP Pavilion Windows 8 SleekBook (14-b012AU) Laptop Reviews - Infibeam.com
> 
> I'm looking for a sleek one, mostly for Development with Visual studio etc.



VS @ brazos ?


----------



## rider (Nov 7, 2012)

coolguyind said:


> Thanks a Lot Rider for your reply.
> (1) I just curious that if I increase my budget from under 50K to almost 60 K (as model suggested by you under 50K – HP Pavillion G6 2203TX is available on flipkart around 45K); I get the benefit of just xclent picture or screen quality. It means in spending almost 15K more, I get only better picture quality or do other things will also increase in quality? I just asking this becoz trying to understand that increasing the amount of investment will really increase the quality in other things also other than screen.
> 
> (2) I just checked Dell (model you suggested) and Samsung 5 series (model mentioned below) - I just gathered these following facts as mentioned on their websites.
> ...



The price difference between HP G6-2203 and Dell Turbo 15R is 13k not 15k as the final price of dell laptop is 58k. The only difference is not only the full hd screen but also the 50% faster performing graphic card, backlit keyboard, twice storgae 1TB hard disk and twice the RAM that is 8GB. And you you wrong that dell turbo laptop has no onsite warranty. In fact the onsite warranty in laptop market is started by dell so no question that it will have onsite warranty or not. They clearly mentioned that it has free *1 Year Accidental Damage Services with Premium Phone Support* which include in home service, accidental damage cover and 24x7 online and phone support. Proof
I still suggest you to purchase dell inspiron turbo 15r laptop if you can afford the price tag of 58k. It is the best for your requirements.


----------



## coolguyind (Nov 8, 2012)

> The price difference between HP G6-2203 and Dell Turbo 15R is 13k not 15k as the final price of dell laptop is 58k. The only difference is not only the full hd screen but also the 50% faster performing graphic card, backlit keyboard, twice storgae 1TB hard disk and twice the RAM that is 8GB. And you you wrong that dell turbo laptop has no onsite warranty. In fact the onsite warranty in laptop market is started by dell so no question that it will have onsite warranty or not. They clearly mentioned that it has free *1 Year Accidental Damage Services with Premium Phone Support* which include in home service, accidental damage cover and 24x7 online and phone support. Proof
> I still suggest you to purchase dell inspiron turbo 15r laptop if you can afford the price tag of 58k. It is the best for your requirements.




Thanks rider. But One Thing I noticed that Dell Laptop seemes quite bulky in comparison to Samsung. In fact, I noticed this thing in general about all dell laptops in comparison to other laptops. Also, I was wondering If i increase my budget above Rs 50K, then dont you think I can get a good ultrabook instead of standard laptop. It just crossed my mind. thanks again.


----------



## rider (Nov 8, 2012)

coolguyind said:


> Thanks rider. But One Thing I noticed that Dell Laptop seemes quite bulky in comparison to Samsung. In fact, I noticed this thing in general about all dell laptops in comparison to other laptops. Also, I was wondering If i increase my budget above Rs 50K, then dont you think I can get a good ultrabook instead of standard laptop. It just crossed my mind. thanks again.



Buddy! you are so much confused about what you want. If you some thin, light and portable for *general use* not some high performing PC get an ultrabook. Because ultrabooks have ULV processor which is good for better battery rather than performance. But if you *care about high performance*, gaming, virtualization or editing work you should only get a proper laptop like inspiron turbo.


----------



## LapAutoCAD (Nov 9, 2012)

Hello Guys

I have two specific questions (after doing lot of research on the net):

1. My usage: 80% we surfing, mails, 20% AutoCAD (incl. 3D but not complex images), ZERO gaming. My gut feel is that for my needs Intel core i3 - 3rd Gen will suffice without graphic card (it comes with GPU HD 4000 which is 50% more efficient for graphics than HD 3000, hence choosing 3rd Gen). Q: Do I need a discrete graphic card? I do not mind if rendering / handling of 3D images in AutoCAD is a bit sluggish.

2. I have choice of these models in 14 inch for under 40k:Sony Vaio (34k), DELL Inspiron 14R (36k), Dell Vostro (39k).

Any other suggestions? I do not care much about looks but just need a reliable companion and good ASS in Pune.

Thanks in advance
LapAutoCAD


----------



## coolguyind (Nov 9, 2012)

rider said:


> Buddy! you are so much confused about what you want. If you some thin, light and portable for *general use* not some high performing PC get an ultrabook. Because ultrabooks have ULV processor which is good for better battery rather than performance. But if you *care about high performance*, gaming, virtualization or editing work you should only get a proper laptop like inspiron turbo.



Thanks Rider again. Actually there are some points which I was pondering hard after interaction with you. Actually you are right I am confused but it’s not about what I want, it’s about what market is offering and which best should I get at minimum price.
First thing is as you said , *If I want gaming, virtualization editing then I should go for proper laptop*. But if you recall I told you I am not into programming and neither into any editing work and I think that “virtualization” thing is also related to it. I want something for general use, yes but casual gaming. 
But when we say general use almost more than 90% we mean “*good or great multimedia experience*”.  And it covers all; movie watching, songs listening, web surfing, video chatting etc. *I appreciate your help a lot*. So for all these task is it intelligible to spend so much amount as I discussed with you earlier or something much cheaper can also serve my purpose. I, just asking myself if I’m getting numb with the different features and models available, each claiming to be giving superior performance. I want to make an intelligent choice not something based on just pricing and for that I think people like you are always helpful who can understand and give purely honest advice.

Again asking you something as "ultrabook" also got introduced in our discussion  .....which ultrabook you have had really good exprience vis a vis price and which you suggest. Just one more thing I want to add on, as I think this a point maters a lot, If I run my machine (ultra or laptop) for continous more than 6-7 hours which one can sustain the pressure (doing differnt tasks may be playing movies). Thanks


----------



## aruun2001 (Nov 10, 2012)

Hi guys, I bought the  HP Pavilion G6-2016TX laptop, but I have some doubts about the switchable graphics.  Whenever I run dxdiag it shows Intel HD 4000 as the GPU and when I run a graphics test like Unigine Heaven it shows HD 4000 with 1 gb ram.  The games seem to be working smoothly, like COD Black Ops at max settings, which leads me to think the Radeon 7670m GPU is actually working.  In that case, why is dxdiag and other tests not recognizing (or at least naming) the discrete GPU.  I tried running dxdiag on high performance on AMD catalyst, but I got the same result.  Did any of you have this problem and does anyone have a solution?


----------



## rider (Nov 10, 2012)

aruun2001 said:


> Hi guys, I bought the  HP Pavilion G6-2016TX laptop, but I have some doubts about the switchable graphics.  Whenever I run dxdiag it shows Intel HD 4000 as the GPU and when I run a graphics test like Unigine Heaven it shows HD 4000 with 1 gb ram.  The games seem to be working smoothly, like COD Black Ops at max settings, which leads me to think the Radeon 7670m GPU is actually working.  In that case, why is dxdiag and other tests not recognizing (or at least naming) the discrete GPU.  I tried running dxdiag on high performance on AMD catalyst, but I got the same result.  Did any of you have this problem and does anyone have a solution?



because it has advanced automatic switching modes that only run radeon GPU when it requires like in high end games and editing software etc. Don't worry everything is okay. Just relax and play your games. BTW Why didn't you took the demo before purchasing?


----------



## marvelousprashant (Nov 10, 2012)

I guess Enduro switching is working. Newer versions of benchmark softwares will be able to get accurate results


----------



## coderunknown (Nov 10, 2012)

aruun2001 said:


> Hi guys, I bought the  HP Pavilion G6-2016TX laptop, but I have some doubts about the switchable graphics.  Whenever I run dxdiag it shows Intel HD 4000 as the GPU and when I run a graphics test like Unigine Heaven it shows HD 4000 with 1 gb ram.  The games seem to be working smoothly, like COD Black Ops at max settings, which leads me to think the Radeon 7670m GPU is actually working.  In that case, why is dxdiag and other tests not recognizing (or at least naming) the discrete GPU.  I tried running dxdiag on high performance on AMD catalyst, but I got the same result.  Did any of you have this problem and does anyone have a solution?



instead of directx diagnostic tool try GPU_Z


----------



## abhynd (Nov 11, 2012)

pls suggest a laptop with the following config

i7 mid range or high end processor
a touchscreen interface
2 GB s of discrete graphics
4 GB s or more of ram
15'' screen
preferably a ssd but a normal hdd will do
a back-light keyboard but it would do without it

pls suggest a laptop that wud be available in India and has a price range around rs 1 lac
the asus u500vz appealed to me but unfortunately it isn't available in the Indian market so pls suggest some good alternatives
i have no choices of makes


----------



## kjabhi (Nov 11, 2012)

*Gaming laptop under 80k*

1) What is your budget? (INR or USD)

Under 80k
2) What size & weight consideration (if any) would you prefer?

Mainstream; 15" - 16" screen



3) Are there any brands that you prefer or any you really don't like?
a. Like dell,Hp


4) What are the primary tasks will you be performing with this notebook? 
Gaming..indeed


5) What screen resolution(s) & type (glossy/matte) would you prefer?
dont kno which would be bettr..help me out in this section..



6) Anything else you would like to say? (eg: local purchase, ASS,matte/glossy finish)?
reply asap,dhanteras offers to be claimed..


----------



## rider (Nov 11, 2012)

abhynd said:


> pls suggest a laptop with the following config
> 
> i7 mid range or high end processor
> a touchscreen interface
> ...



forget touchscreen there is no 15" laptop with touchscreen in Indian market.



kjabhi said:


> 1) What is your budget? (INR or USD)
> 
> Under 80k
> 2) What size & weight consideration (if any) would you prefer?
> ...



For gaming you should opt for samsung series 5 laptop with 3rd core-i7 and nvidia GT 650 2GB DDR3. The price is 58k
Or if you want a laptop with good after sales service and 17" full HD screen and nvidia GT 650M 2GB DDR%. Get Dell Inspiron 17R Turbo laptop.


----------



## abhynd (Nov 11, 2012)

rider said:


> forget touchscreen there is no 15" laptop with touchscreen in Indian market.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



ok then suggest something with a smaller screen or without a touchscreen but keep the discrete graphics in mind


----------



## 10may (Nov 11, 2012)

brother...are ASUS laptop good?? if yes then why they give such a awsm configuration at lowest price...if no..then what are the problem with them???


----------



## sakshi133 (Nov 11, 2012)

Please suggest best alternative for the out of stock Vaio vpceh35en  + 2gb RAM

under 35000.
Looks good - no easy fingerprints, 
doesn't heat up, 
screen size - not too large,
no major gaming requirements, 
Blu-ray movies - I want to have the best movie experience, atleast, 
doesn't need replacement for next 8 years - that is why under 35000 (and not, well, 27000)


Meets a student requirement. I've been working on an HCL leaptop for last 8 years or so without problems - except for replacement of the fan a couple of times (and have watched no movies). I've read reviews of Lenovo Essential G580 only problem is that its mirror finish which leads to lots of little scratches, which might make it really rough for the time period I'm planning to drag this laptop on for.


----------



## santoshk87 (Nov 12, 2012)

*Confused between Lenovo and Dell*

Hi guys,

I need a quick advice coz I will be buying the laptop today.

I am confused between Dell Inspiron Special Edition and Lenovo Ideapad Z580.

Lenovo Z580 is offering 2 gb Nvidia GT 630m. 6 gb ram. 750 gb hdd. i5/3rd gen. for 48k on flipkart. Also 3 yrs warranty offer for diwali.

I would have gone for Dell Inspiron SE, but I have my doubts. I heard people are experiencing blue screen of death errors and also High temperature issues. I already knw dat dell lappy's battery will go kaput in 1-2 yrs anyways.

My main concern is RELIABILITY. I will game occasionally, not very high-end games and I am ok with playing games on medium settings coz I already have a ps3.

I will mostly play fps games occasionally wen I get time.

So wat u guys say? My primary need is RELIABILITY. I shud go for Dell or Lenovo ?? 

Also is there any difference between Dell Inspiron Special Edition and Dell Inspiron 15r/17r Turbo ??

Please reply soon guys...


----------



## ankit.malik (Nov 12, 2012)

hey guys help me out !!
i am planning to buy a new dell laptop ..

my requirements are - 3rd gen i7, 8gb ram, 1tb hard disk, 2gb nvidia gpu .

now if we consider these configurations then there is one option and it costs >100K .
so ,i have an option to buy inspiron from US ,which includes everything and ever cheaper than above one.
but the real problem is - power cord !! as in print summary it says it consists of 125v power cord (which is in US), so i would like to know whether there is any option like buying a new power cord here in india ? if output is same i.e., 19.5w ??
or can they provide universal one there?
or any other suggestion is welcome  
please reply !


----------



## rider (Nov 12, 2012)

10may said:


> brother...are ASUS laptop good?? if yes then why they give such a awsm configuration at lowest price...if no..then what are the problem with them???



Which model you are talking? Asus is a good brand. They are not cheap, keep in mind majority of their models comes *without windows OS* that makes some laptops cheap.



santoshk87 said:


> Hi guys,
> 
> I need a quick advice coz I will be buying the laptop today.
> 
> ...



Brands like hp and dell are much more reliable than lenovo ideapads. I suggest you to get Dell Inspiron 15R Tubro (previously known as Special Edition). It has HD 7730M GPU that is 50% more powerful than GT 630M.


----------



## santoshk87 (Nov 12, 2012)

rider said:


> Which model you are talking? Asus is a good brand. They are not cheap, keep in mind majority of their models comes *without windows OS* that makes some laptops cheap.
> 
> 
> 
> Brands like hp and dell are much more reliable than lenovo ideapads. I suggest you to get Dell Inspiron 15R Tubro (previously known as Special Edition).



But what about people who are experiencing blue screen of death errors and also High temperature issues.


----------



## rider (Nov 12, 2012)

santoshk87 said:


> But what about people who are experiencing blue screen of death errors and also High temperature issues.



There is no BSOD or heating issue in the dell turbo laptops. It was the problem in initially when there was no official drivers for the GPU. FYI It is the coolest laptop for the price, the temperature remains well not high like other laptops. Buy it bindaas, don't worry!  There is an official thread to discuss about these turbo laptops. *www.thinkdigit.com/forum/laptops-netbooks/158133-dell-inspiron-14r-15r-17r-turbo-laptop-thread.html Ask all your questions   to owners.


----------



## santoshk87 (Nov 12, 2012)

I am going to order dell 15r SE right now.What is the difference between (3 Years Accidental Damage Services with Premium Phone Support) and (3Year In-Home Service with Premium Phone Support and 1Yr Accidental Damage Services) ?

I mean if I go for 3 Years Accidental Damage Services with Premium Phone Support, will I get In-home service for 3 years ??


----------



## rider (Nov 12, 2012)

santoshk87 said:


> I am going to order dell 15r SE right now.What is the difference between (3 Years Accidental Damage Services with Premium Phone Support) and (3Year In-Home Service with Premium Phone Support and 1Yr Accidental Damage Services) ?
> 
> I mean if I go for 3 Years Accidental Damage Services with Premium Phone Support, will I get In-home service for 3 years ??



See the difference Help Me Choose: Warranty and Service | Dell India

I would recommed you to get 3 Years Accidental Damage.. yes you will get in home service for free.


----------



## Dipjyoti (Nov 12, 2012)

Hi guys.

I was checking the sony web site when this model Sony Vaio E12127CNSVE15127CN : E Series : VAIO™ Laptop & Computer : Sony India caught my eye. A decent config under the budget 45k. Are there any owners of this model here? I am planning to go for it. Any suggestions about the pro and cons?


----------



## swiftshashi (Nov 13, 2012)

Guys,finally I got permission to buy a lAptop for myself,and the current dv6 being taken over by my dad.I would have taken away envy 15 3201tx straight away,but hp withdrew it just a few days ago.
My requirements-
1.Budget-~INR 1lakhs.
2.Brand LIKE-hp or dell(service is the driving factor.
Brand dislikes-Sony,Lenovo.
3.Screen size 15" or 17"
4.Purpose-HardCore gaming
5.Other requisites-Should be a premium brand,backlit keyboard,expandable hard drive capacity.

Which one should I go for??


----------



## Sulthan786s (Nov 13, 2012)

I am looking for a new Acer Aspire 5232z battery. Please any one suggest how much cost to buy and how to buy through online.


----------



## rider (Nov 14, 2012)

swiftshashi said:


> Guys,finally I got permission to buy a lAptop for myself,and the current dv6 being taken over by my dad.I would have taken away envy 15 3201tx straight away,but hp withdrew it just a few days ago.
> My requirements-
> 1.Budget-~INR 1lakhs.
> 2.Brand LIKE-hp or dell(service is the driving factor.
> ...



Buddy! I'm glad to suggest you to get Asus G75VW with GTX 660M 2GB DDR5 and 1080p 17" screen. The best thing is from wherever you purchase you will get international warranty by asus.

*in.asus.com/Notebooks/Gaming_Powerhouse/G75VW/#specifications


----------



## krankenhause (Nov 14, 2012)

Need to clean and dust my laptop. Does anyone know what tools are needed? Do i need a anti-static band for protection from static electricity damaging the chips in the PCB? Any extra tools like blower available? My laptop is HP G62 i3 1st generation. Preferably in Chennai.
Thanks.


----------



## swiftshashi (Nov 14, 2012)

^^
thnx buddy....but does asus hv any cntrol over its service,or is it like hp??owners of asus can enlighten us...
By the way,the model suggested by rider is awesome.


----------



## coldfury (Nov 15, 2012)

Im lookin to buy a laptop so i need a list of all laptops(In india and us) which have 
basically looking for a gaming laptop
COst (around RS.60000 or equivalent USD) preferably cheaper :

> i7 gen 3
> 8gb ram 
> nvidia 2gb 650 or above
> 500-1tb hard drive space
OR

> i5 gen 3
> 8gb ram
> nvidia 2gb 650 or above
> 500-1tb hard drive space

I also need to know(if u can) if the laptop has heating issues looking to play world of warcraft maybe 3-5 hrs a day or other high graphic demanding games. can wait about 3months or so.

So far i have found 

Samsung 550p S03 ---- not sure if heating solved (60k)
(USA)IdeaPad Y580 Laptop - 20998NU - Dawn Gray   ------ heating issue when long gaming hours (49k)
(USA) Alienware -- mx14 does not have gen3 i7  ------- heats and noise but good ventilation's takes care of it. (80k)


IN GAMERS WE BELIEVE


----------



## rider (Nov 15, 2012)

swiftshashi said:


> ^^
> thnx buddy....but does asus hv any cntrol over its service,or is it like hp??owners of asus can enlighten us...
> By the way,the model suggested by rider is awesome.



I think they have proper control over its service. But confirm it before purchasing.



coldfury said:


> Im lookin to buy a laptop so i need a list of all laptops(In india and us) which have
> basically looking for a gaming laptop
> COst (around RS.60000 or equivalent USD) preferably cheaper :
> 
> ...



wait for 3-4 months.. you will get new gen laptops.


----------



## hiteshlastm (Nov 16, 2012)

I have a option of HP 2010 AX @ 35 K and ASUS Asus K53SM-SX010D @ 36 K....what should i choose ..?
considering that HP one comes with BAG and Accidental warranty.


----------



## rider (Nov 16, 2012)

hiteshlastm said:


> I have a option of HP 2010 AX @ 35 K and ASUS Asus K53SM-SX010D @ 36 K....what should i choose ..?
> considering that HP one comes with BAG and Accidental warranty.



There is no model as HP 2010 AX. I think you mean HP G6-2005AX. I suggest you to buy this model if you love to play games in it.


----------



## hiteshlastm (Nov 16, 2012)

Sorry My bad...the model is HP G6 2010AX with a extra 500 GB+ HDD and 2 GB+ RAM above 2005AX one.


----------



## rider (Nov 16, 2012)

hiteshlastm said:


> Sorry My bad...the model is HP G6 2010AX with a extra 500 GB+ HDD and 2 GB+ RAM above 2005AX one.



Get it! It's a blockbuster series laptop.


----------



## bhoumik (Nov 18, 2012)

Hello!!

I have a *Dell Inspiron 15r N5010* Laptop.
I am facing heating problems due to which the system crashes frequently.
*Need to buy a cooling pad* for it.
Would appreciate if anyone would be able suggest me the *BEST* cooling pad in the range of 1k to 2k....

Thanks..


----------



## n00b (Nov 18, 2012)

hi,i am looking to buy a new laptop within 35 - 45k with the following specs:
3 gen i5
4 gb ram
1gb graphics
windows 7/8
500gb hdd
also what's the big difference between the amd 7670hd and the nvdia 610 gpus
thank you


----------



## dashing.sujay (Nov 18, 2012)

n00b said:


> what's the big difference between the amd 7670hd and the nvdia 610 gpus
> thank you



7670M is 5 times better than 610M.


----------



## n00b (Nov 19, 2012)

dashing.sujay said:


> 7670M is 5 times better than 610M.



thanks!but can you please suggest a laptop that best suits the budget.i really need one quickly

guys i really need some advice
i have narrowed it down to 4:
Samsung NP350V5C-S03IN - 3rd gen i5,graphics,4gb ram,windows 7hp,1tb hdd - 45k(flipkart)
HP Pavilion G6-2016TX Laptop (3rd Gen Ci5/ 4GB/ 500GB/ Win7 HB/ 1GB Graph) - 43k(flipkart)
Sony VAIO E15127CN Laptop (3rd Gen Ci5/ 4GB/ 500GB/ Win8/ 1GB Graph) - 45k
Dell New Inspiron 15R Laptop (3rd Gen Ci5/ 4GB/ 500GB/ Win7 HB/ 1GB Graph) - 45k


----------



## daks (Nov 19, 2012)

n00b said:


> thanks!but can you please suggest a laptop that best suits the budget.i really need one quickly
> 
> guys i really need some advice
> i have narrowed it down to 4:
> ...



Build quality and Gaming : Samsung & Sony

Gaming and Budget : HP


----------



## n00b (Nov 19, 2012)

are samsung laptops reliable?is it better to go with hp?


----------



## santoshk87 (Nov 21, 2012)

I needed a laptop for watching movies, browsing and occasional gaming. I wanted a fast laptop. After much speculation, I finally ordered Lenovo Ideapad Z580 (i7 3rd gen/ 1 tb hdd/ 8 gb ram/ 2 gb nvidia gt 630m gpu) on flipkart. I dint go for dell inspiron 15r turbo coz i heard it has some battery/BSOD issues. I can still cancel my laptop. Should I do it and order Dell inspiron 15r Turbo coz I heard der r some probs in ideapad series on running win 8. Plz help. I am damn confused.

My main issues are that I dont want any heating issues with my laptop. It should not be slow. It should not hang or have any random BSOD.


----------



## rider (Nov 21, 2012)

santoshk87 said:


> I needed a laptop for watching movies, browsing and occasional gaming. I wanted a fast laptop. After much speculation, I finally ordered Lenovo Ideapad Z580 (i7 3rd gen/ 1 tb hdd/ 8 gb ram/ 2 gb nvidia gt 630m gpu) on flipkart. I dint go for dell inspiron 15r turbo coz i heard it has some battery/BSOD issues. I can still cancel my laptop. Should I do it and order Dell inspiron 15r Turbo coz I heard der r some probs in ideapad series on running win 8. Plz help. I am damn confused.
> 
> My main issues are that I dont want any heating issues with my laptop. It should not be slow. It should not hang or have any random BSOD.



There is no battery/BSOD issues in dell inspiron turbo it was the issue initially when there were no official GPU drivers available. Now it works like charm. In terms of cooling no other laptop can beat dell inspiron trubo 15R in this segment. So, don't worry just go with it everything is fine with this laptop. It is a great laptop. 

For more ask the users in its official thread *www.thinkdigit.com/forum/laptops-netbooks/158133-dell-inspiron-14r-15r-17r-turbo-laptop-thread.html


----------



## santoshk87 (Nov 21, 2012)

NVIDIA GeForce GT 640M vs AMD Radeon™ HD 7730M ?

Which 1 is better?


----------



## pkj_patil (Nov 21, 2012)

*Asus K55VD-SX314D vs HP G6 2207tx.?*

Friends plz help..i'm damn confused between Asus K55VD-SX314D which has better build quality vs HP G6-2207tx which has better graphics...gaming is not imp for me but which one will be better for watching videos and long life.?


----------



## rider (Nov 21, 2012)

santoshk87 said:


> NVIDIA GeForce GT 640M vs AMD Radeon™ HD 7730M ?
> 
> Which 1 is better?



On benchmarks HD 7730M beats GT 640M.


----------



## riyaz (Nov 25, 2012)

*Request for help choosing a laptop*

Hi all,

I am a Master's student and soon will be starting my project work, during which I will be extensively using my Laptop (which I am yet to buy). This laptop will also be used by my bro. I am listing down my list of requirements here. Kindly help. I have to take an urgent decision, within one week. 

1) What is your budget?
35,000 INR (max, +1000)


2) What size & weight consideration (if any) would you prefer?

I will prefer a 15.6 inch screen.


3) Are there any brands that you prefer or any you really don't like?
No such problem, but I want reliability and less maintenance. 

4) What are the primary tasks will you be performing with this notebook? 

Lots of reading and writing, lots. Extensive use of word, excel, powerpoint, pdf. For Data input and analysis and report writing sort of stuff. 

I will need to run ArcGIS, ERDAS Imagine (both are softwares for Image processing for Remote sensing and GIS, loosely defined) frequently. My brother will be using at least AutoCAD and Wildfire Pro E software. These 4 should run without any problem that is the main requirement, for processing and graphic rendering I guess ( I am not sure what exactly is the use of graphic cards,I am a bit confused here)

A heavy use of internet, very heavy. 

I watch lots of movies. Decent sound quality and video should do.

Occasional gaming, nothing too hifi. If it does not perform for games, I dont mind.

5) What screen resolution(s) & type (glossy/matte) would you prefer?

I am not really sure. I should be comfortable while doing my reading writing stuff. That could be as much as 6 to 7 hours a day. At least 3 to 4 hours a day.
Screen should be easy on eyes.

Viewing angles for watching movies with 4 or 5 people.

I am not sure about pros and cons on LED and LCD.

6) Anything else you would like to say?

this is my first ever laptop. please help me buy. 
i dont mind installing a pirated version of operating system if that means a reduction in cost upto 2 or 3 thousands.
While using those AutoCAD/Wildfire/ArcGIS/IMAGINE, laptop should process things fast. I cant handle sluggishness (sorry i this sounds arrogant, i m not)

I dont know whether AMD to choose or Intel. Also, brands, i am not sure. I need reliability and laptop to last 4 years at least! ( too much?)

I study in Delhi at present, i can buy it from here. Vadodara (Guj) is also an option. Online is also ok. but i will need that laptop at my home around 4th of Dec.

I am planning to buy a 1 TB external drive sometime later (March 0 July maybe). So this laptop can have a HD of upto 500 GB will be fine.
I was checking flipkart, I found HP Pavilion G6-2010AX Laptop (APU Quad Core A8/ 6GB/ 1TB/ DOS/ 1.5GB Graph) at 36000. How good is that? I am open to all brands with good service centre network. 

I will travel and carry around my laptop sometimes to places with not so good availability of electricity during my project. a decent battery should help. i dont  mind carrying heavy laptops. 

Eagerly waiting for replies............


----------



## riyaz (Nov 25, 2012)

With reference to my earlier post, HP Pavilion G6 Series G6-2207TX is the one some computer show owner suggested. How will that fare?
Also, I am prone to multi tasking... I guess that was conveyed earlier in my post.


----------



## rider (Nov 25, 2012)

@riyaz
As per your requirements are concenred you need more profession laptop rather than a everyday or multimedia laptop. Though a normal personal laptop with 15.6" TN panel screen would not give a nice experiance in 4-5 people. For this you should arrange some big 23"+ monitor. Laptop screen is made for a single or two user watchable not much.
For you needs like general office use, autoCAD and high multitasking and browing in your budget 36k. Intel HD 4000 of the ivy bridge intel core-i5 would be sufficient as you can not some good dedicated GPU model in such budget. So, I would like to suggest you to get  HP 4540s ProBook (3rd Gen Ci5/ 4GB/ 500GB/ DOS): Flipkart.com: Compare, Review HP Notebook The best thing its durability and great battery life. You would roughly get 5-6 hours of battery in this in power saving mode.


----------



## riyaz (Nov 26, 2012)

rider said:


> @riyaz
> As per your requirements are concenred you need more profession laptop rather than a everyday or multimedia laptop. Though a normal personal laptop with 15.6" TN panel screen would not give a nice experiance in 4-5 people. For this you should arrange some big 23"+ monitor. Laptop screen is made for a single or two user watchable not much.
> For you needs like general office use, autoCAD and high multitasking and browing in your budget 36k. Intel HD 4000 of the ivy bridge intel core-i5 would be sufficient as you can not some good dedicated GPU model in such budget. So, I would like to suggest you to get  HP 4540s ProBook (3rd Gen Ci5/ 4GB/ 500GB/ DOS): Flipkart.com: Compare, Review HP Notebook The best thing its durability and great battery life. You would roughly get 5-6 hours of battery in this in power saving mode.



Thanks rider for your reply.  Really appreciate your help.

Its okay if 4 5 people can not watch, I added that only to know which kind of screen to choose, LCD or LED. I did not know that. No way I can take a 23+ monitor!! 
The one you suggested looks cool, but overshoots in temrs of budget for me 
Multitasking is some thing I will have to work around if my lappy does not permit. 

How much help does a dedicated graphics card gives? I mean what about RAM and processor and graphics card? At what point do you need a graphic card?

Thanks a lot, I will get back with some other queries if you dont mind. I am extremely confused at the moment. Its really kind of you to reply and help me out.


----------



## dashing.sujay (Nov 26, 2012)

riyaz said:


> Multitasking is some thing I will have to work around if my lappy does not permit.



i5 will handle it with swift, don't worry.



riyaz said:


> How much help does a dedicated graphics card gives? I mean what about RAM and processor and graphics card? At what point do you need a graphic card?



Dedicated graphics card gives help when you need visual performance (eg games, a bit of image/visual edting). Still, editing is mostly CPU based task, normally multi threaded. The probook is good but it lacks a dGPU and you can't get a laptop with i5+ good dGPU in your budget. Increase a bit and go for i5 + 7670M combo, you won't regret.


----------



## rider (Nov 27, 2012)

riyaz said:


> Thanks rider for your reply.  Really appreciate your help.
> 
> Its okay if 4 5 people can not watch, I added that only to know which kind of screen to choose, LCD or LED. I did not know that. No way I can take a 23+ monitor!!
> The one you suggested looks cool, but overshoots in temrs of budget for me
> ...



Dedicated graphic card help to boost the graphic performance in gaming and other graphical and editing softwares. Though I suggested you are 3rd gen core-i5 laptop. It has integrated Intel 4000 graphics that is good enough for basic needs and will full fill your requirements. But it is still better to get a laptop with dedicated graphic card but for this you have to spend 15k more if you are looking good battery life and windows 8.


----------



## daks (Nov 27, 2012)

Guys,
I need help choosing between 2 laptops 

Asus K53SM-SX010D Laptop (2nd Gen Ci5/ 4GB/ 750GB/ DOS/ 2GB Graph) vs Lenovo Ideapad Z580 (59-333620) Laptop (3rd Gen Ci3/ 4GB/ 500GB/ Win7 HB/ 1GB Graphics): Compare Computers: Flipkart.com

1.ASUS k53SM
2.Lenovo IdeaPad Z580

Budget : 35-40k(max)

Could you let me know the pro's and cons of each.

Are there any other laptops with similar specs and much better than the above two ? I would like the keyboard layout to be as it is in ASUS and Lenovo 

My Main usage of the laptop will be browsing,MS Office, Casual Gaming(FIFA, F1),eclipse,compiling,Visual Studio. 

Please help me out.!


----------



## rishitells (Nov 27, 2012)

Hi.. One of my friends needs to purchase a laptop within a range of 35000-42000, and has considered-

 Lenovo Essential G580 (59-348965). 
And also the Asus K53SM-SX010D, mentioned in the above post. The requirements are normal i.e. surfing, multimedia, and a bit of gaming.

Can you please suggest which one would be a better choice? And also, if there are better alternatives?
Thanks.


----------



## rider (Nov 28, 2012)

@daks @rishabh 
HP Pavilion G6-2014TX Notebook Price in India, HP Pavilion G6-2014TX Notebook Laptop Reviews - Infibeam.com will be the best choice for you guys. It has better after sales comes with onsite warranty and accidental damage cover and you will get better graphic card as HD 7670M 2GB > 1GB GT 630.
 It will cost you just *41.9k* by using the coupon REGREEN2012 and you will get flat 5% discount at the time of payment. For further 5% you have to send some old junk phone or camera. By this they will refund the another 5% amount + 100 Rs as for courier service.


----------



## daks (Nov 28, 2012)

rider said:


> @daks @rishabh
> HP Pavilion G6-2014TX Notebook Price in India, HP Pavilion G6-2014TX Notebook Laptop Reviews - Infibeam.com will be the best choice for you guys. It has better after sales comes with onsite warranty and accidental damage cover and you will get better graphic card as HD 7670M 2GB > 1GB GT 630.
> It will cost you just *41.9k* by using the coupon REGREEN2012 and you will get flat 5% discount at the time of payment. For further 5% you have to send some old junk phone or camera. By this they will refund the another 5% amount + 100 Rs as for courier service.




As my need is casual gaming (FIFA,F1) should run smooth low/med settings and regular work like browsing.movies etc is the HP probook good enough ? 

HP 4540s ProBook (3rd Gen Ci3/ 4GB/ 500GB/ DOS): Flipkart.com: Compare, Review HP Notebook

Does it have any issues ?


----------



## rider (Nov 29, 2012)

daks said:


> As my need is casual gaming (FIFA,F1) should run smooth low/med settings and regular work like browsing.movies etc is the HP probook good enough ?
> 
> HP 4540s ProBook (3rd Gen Ci3/ 4GB/ 500GB/ DOS): Flipkart.com: Compare, Review HP Notebook
> 
> Does it have any issues ?



No it has no issues. It is a a fine laptop. Though it has no dedicated GPU you may found not great gaming performance in some other games but for FIFA its okay.. go with it.


----------



## Skyh3ck (Dec 3, 2012)

hey guys suggest the best 14" laptop with PDC or I3 2nd gen or AMD APU under 25k

and how is Samsung and Asus X44H-VX148D at Rs 22000


----------



## rider (Dec 4, 2012)

SuperH3art said:


> hey guys suggest the best 14" laptop with PDC or I3 2nd gen or AMD APU under 25k
> 
> and how is Samsung and Asus X44H-VX148D at Rs 22000



better to buy 15.6" Samsung NP300E5X Laptop Price in India, Samsung NP300E5X Laptop Laptop Reviews - Infibeam.com use the coupon REGREEN2012 for 10% off


----------



## asher (Dec 10, 2012)

lhey guys,its been quite sometime since samsung released laptop with a 650m,any idea whethr thr will be any new products coming up with a 650m or similar performing gpu lappies.i mean within a month or two`s time.


----------



## pratyush997 (Dec 10, 2012)

asher said:


> lhey guys,its been quite sometime since samsung released laptop with a 650m,any idea whethr thr will be any new products coming up with a 650m or similar performing gpu lappies.i mean within a month or two`s time.


S03 and S04 is out and S05 may be launched in India 
PS- Add "Np550p5c-" in the model no.


----------



## topgear (Dec 10, 2012)

asher said:


> lhey guys,its been quite sometime since samsung released laptop with a 650m,any idea whethr thr will be any new products coming up with a 650m or similar performing gpu lappies.i mean within a month or two`s time.



are these any good 

Samsung NP550P5C-S03IN Laptop (3rd Gen Ci7/ 8GB/ 1 TB/ Win8/ 2GB Graph): Flipkart.com

Samsung NP550P5C-S04IN Laptop (3rd Gen Ci5/ 6GB/ 1 TB/ Win8/ 2GB Graph): Flipkart.com


----------



## Neo (Dec 10, 2012)

What is the best bang for buck under 50k?


----------



## day (Dec 10, 2012)

Hi,

I have decided to buy this laptop, Acer Aspire 5560G Laptop (APU Quad Core A6/ 4GB/ 500GB/ Linux/ 1GB Graph) (NX.RUNSi.003) Graphics card: AMD Radeon HD 6470M AMD Radeon HD 6520M

My requirements are normal, i.e surfing, programming, multimedia and light gaming.

Please let me know how is the build quality of Acer laptop and for multitasking is this laptop sufficient.

Should I go ahead with this one or consider some other brand or model? Budget constraint(<30K). 

Please reply.

Thanks In Advance.


----------



## rider (Dec 10, 2012)

Neo said:


> What is the best bang for buck under 50k?



for best CPU performance in 50k Asus K53SM-SX130D Laptop (2nd GenCi7/ 8GB/ 1TB/ DOS/ 2GB Graph): Flipkart.com



day said:


> Hi,
> 
> I have decided to buy this laptop, Acer Aspire 5560G Laptop (APU Quad Core A6/ 4GB/ 500GB/ Linux/ 1GB Graph) (NX.RUNSi.003) Graphics card: AMD Radeon HD 6470M AMD Radeon HD 6520M
> 
> ...



Best laptop for your budget is *www.infibeam.com/Laptop/i-HP-Pavilion-Laptop-Windows-8/P-CA-L-HP-G6-2201AX.html
Use the coupon REGREEN2012 for 10% discount (final price Rs 31500) for more read offer of infibeam.com


----------



## asher (Dec 10, 2012)

topgear said:


> are these any good
> 
> Samsung NP550P5C-S03IN Laptop (3rd Gen Ci7/ 8GB/ 1 TB/ Win8/ 2GB Graph): Flipkart.com
> 
> Samsung NP550P5C-S04IN Laptop (3rd Gen Ci5/ 6GB/ 1 TB/ Win8/ 2GB Graph): Flipkart.com



any good??
 that bad?????



pratyush997 said:


> S03 and S04 is out and S05 may be launched in India
> PS- Add "Np550p5c-" in the model no.



thanks mate...any guesss regarding the date of release.
anything within next two months??


----------



## Neo (Dec 10, 2012)

asher said:


> any good??
> that bad?????


He was being sarcastic


----------



## asher (Dec 10, 2012)

Neo said:


> He was being sarcastic



lol....my bad.
anyway will it be worth a wait for another two months xpecting more nvidia650m lappies  in the market.


----------



## rider (Dec 10, 2012)

asher said:


> lol....my bad.
> anyway will it be worth a wait for another two months xpecting more nvidia650m lappies  in the market.



There will no new laptops with GT 650M in the market.  After 3 months or so you will see new laptop models with superior new GPU.


----------



## asher (Dec 10, 2012)

rider said:


> There will no new laptops with GT 650M in the market.  After 3 months or so you will see new laptop models with superior new GPU.


thanks mate....so i might take a plunge with SO3 sammy..


----------



## rider (Dec 10, 2012)

asher said:


> thanks mate....so i might take a plunge with SO3 sammy..



Sure! get it. It worth every penny.


----------



## thetechfreak (Dec 11, 2012)

asher said:


> thanks mate....so i might take a plunge with SO3 sammy..



Yup you can go for it. That Samsung laptop is a great lappy for its price


----------



## pausebreak (Dec 12, 2012)

*HP g6 2016 battery backup*

Hi Rider,

What is the expected battery backup of hp g6 2016 (15 inch)?

1. Idle

2. Normal browsing / programming

 My laptop's battery drains within 2 hours under normal programming whereas my friend is saying it comes for around 3.5 hours. I amvery much disappointed with the battery backup.


----------



## rider (Dec 12, 2012)

*Re: HP g6 2016 battery backup*



pausebreak said:


> Hi Rider,
> 
> What is the expected battery backup of hp g6 2016 (15 inch)?
> 
> ...



Keep the laptop under power saving mode in battery setiing and switch to Intel 4000 GPU through enduro. Keep the brightness as low as possible. Use earphones or surround speaker syestem instead of in-built speakers. You can get about 4 hours of battery easily in browsing through wifi and general work.


----------



## asher (Dec 12, 2012)

*Re: HP g6 2016 battery backup*

guys when a laptop is listed out of stock in flipkart .how long usually it takes?any idea?...so3 is outof stock since yesterday..


----------



## pausebreak (Dec 13, 2012)

*Re: HP g6 2016 battery backup*



> Keep the laptop under power saving mode in battery setiing and switch to Intel 4000 GPU through enduro. Keep the brightness as low as possible. Use earphones or surround speaker syestem instead of in-built speakers. You can get about 4 hours of battery easily in browsing through wifi and general work.



Thanks Rider. It is better now  

Any idea on Linux. It really gets hot very quickly as there is no cool sense driver.


----------



## rider (Dec 13, 2012)

*Re: HP g6 2016 battery backup*



pausebreak said:


> Thanks Rider. It is better now
> 
> Any idea on Linux. It really gets hot very quickly as there is no cool sense driver.



It's hot and more power consuming because of brightness setting and the use of radeon card in graphical processing.

*To Adjust with brightness key*:

press Alt+f2 , execute gksudo gedit /etc/default/grub

_*Change this line*_ 

GRUB_CMLINE_LINUX_DEFAULT="quiet splash"

*to something like below*

GRUB_CMDLINE_LINUX_DEFAULT="quiet splash acpi_backlight=vendor"

*Open a terminal by Alt+ctrl +T, Execute sudo update-grub and type sudo reboot . See if brightness keys are working.*

*To turn off Radeon Card*:

echo OFF > /sys/kernel/debug/vgaswitcheroo/switch
*to your rc.local file (sudo gedit /etc/rc.local)*
*At the top most not on any other place. It will power off the Radeon adapter at startup* 

By the way I recommend you to use windows 8 for the best battery life.


----------



## infoseeker (Dec 13, 2012)

Hey all .Please suggest me a good laptop in the range of Rs. 30-35 k ( may extend 2-3 k if genuinely required ) .I will be using it for normal everyday purpose -normal surfing ,movies , Microsoft office etc and also some good gaming ( not hardcore though ).Please suggest accordingly ,it will be very helpful.


----------



## yo.nick99 (Dec 14, 2012)

Hello,

AMD laptops are attracting me with less cost and more space & memory, are they reliable enough over Intel 3rd Gen Ci5.
Am not a regular gamer, but latest versions of games like Counter Strike, AOE will be on my PC.

Max Budget 38k

*Min. requirements*
HDD 500GB 
RAM 4GB 
Long life battery with more than 4 hours working
Good Build Quality
Good Sound Quality
Good warranty
Graphics Intel HD4000 or more or equivalent.
2 USB 3.0
Should connect with HD1080p TV
Windows (Any) optional but good if its pre-installed

Here are few desired

HP 4540s ProBook (3rd Gen Ci5/ 4GB/ 500GB/ DOS): Flipkart.com

Samsung NP355V5C-S03IN Laptop (APU Quad Core A8/ 6GB/ 750GB/ Win7 HP/ 1GB Graph): Flipkart.com

HP Pavilion G6-2010AX Laptop (APU Quad Core A8/ 6GB/ 1TB/ DOS/ 1.5GB Graph): Flipkart.com

need more options with good performance on lower side of budget (can compromise on RAM for this, as it can be added later)
without any maintance required later


----------



## adityavaidya91 (Dec 15, 2012)

*Looking for a lightweight laptop under 40k*

I am planning to buy a lightweight (around 2 kg) laptop for around (preferably under) 40000

I am only able to find one laptop remotely close to my requirements

HP Pavilion G4-2049TX Laptop (3rd Gen Ci5/ 4GB/ 500GB/ DOS/ 1GB Graph): Flipkart.com

The minimum requirements i'm looking for are:
- A good, fast processor (3rd gen i5, i3 or apu a8)
- Discrete graphics, with a good GPU (like the amd 7670/nvidia gt 630m)
- Light weight, screen size doesn't matter

Is there any laptop model I have overlooked? I will be buying from lamington road, so I should get the laptop slightly cheaper than flipkart.

This one (Lenovo Ideapad S405 (59-348194) Laptop (APU Quad Core A8/ 4GB/ 500GB/ Win8/ 1GB Graph): Flipkart.com) seems interesting, but i am tempted towards the better processor of the hp for a 1000 rs difference.

Any help will be much appreciated


----------



## Gtb93 (Dec 15, 2012)

Guys, any expected releases during the new year?
Not talking about ultrabooks. Mid-range/high-range media laptops?


----------



## Jay1234 (Dec 16, 2012)

Lenovo essential g580 , im also going to buy this in afew days


----------



## priyesh85 (Dec 16, 2012)

Hi, I want to buy a lappy (budget - 40-55K)
 I have following options in mind _(feel free to suggest any other ..)_

Asus K53SM-SX010D Laptop (2nd Gen Ci5/ 4GB/ 750GB/ DOS/ 2GB Graph)
HP Pavilion G6-2203TX Laptop (3rd Gen Ci5/ 4GB/ 500GB/ Win8/ 1GB Graph)
Samsung NP550P5C-S04IN Laptop (3rd Gen Ci5/ 6GB/ 1 TB/ Win8/ 2GB Graph)


Comparison link : Asus K53SM-SX010D Laptop (2nd Gen Ci5/ 4GB/ 750GB/ DOS/ 2GB Graph) vs HP Pavilion G6-2203TX Laptop (3rd Gen Ci5/ 4GB/ 500GB/ Win8/ 1GB Graph) vs Samsung NP550P5C-S04IN Laptop (3rd Gen Ci5/ 6GB/ 1 TB/ Win8/ 2GB Graph): Compare Computers: Flipkart.com

Usage:
For programming mostly on linux and gaming(mostly I play DOTA2 and StarCraft2). Also, I will be connecting my 24inch HD monitor via HDMI port on lappy - will it work with GPUs on above 3 models or HDMI is only functional with integrated intel graphics ?


----------



## priyesh85 (Dec 16, 2012)

Any suggestions for a budget lappy under 25K I or should I get Samsung Note (only problem is that I need to do some programming too)?


----------



## yo.nick99 (Dec 16, 2012)

*Suggest among these*

HP Pavilion G6-2010AX Laptop (APU Quad Core A8/ 6GB/ 1TB/ DOS/ 1.5GB Graph) vs Samsung NP355V5C-S03IN Laptop (APU Quad Core A8/ 6GB/ 750GB/ Win7 HP/ 1GB Graph) vs Samsung NP300E5X-A01IN Laptop (3rd Gen Ci5/ 4GB/ 500GB/ DOS) vs HP 4540s ProBook (3rd G

Am a occasional gamer (limited to CS, AOE & FIFA).
Should I go for A8 4500 over 3rd gen i5 just because these laptops will offer more RAM & HDD space that too cheaper?

Work: Multitasking with HD movies, internet surfing, downloads & software like MS office or MATLAB running simultaneously. Is A8 4500 reliable for these tasks?

Battery should atleast give me *5hrs practically*
Build quality should be good to handle a few drops

also include that Laptop life should be more than 4 years (without maintance)


----------



## coderunknown (Dec 16, 2012)

*Re: Suggest among these*



priyesh85 said:


> Hi, I want to buy a lappy (budget - 40-55K)
> I have following options in mind _(feel free to suggest any other ..)_
> 
> Asus K53SM-SX010D Laptop (2nd Gen Ci5/ 4GB/ 750GB/ DOS/ 2GB Graph)
> ...



go for 3rd option. you can game on HDTV from the lappy just fine.



priyesh85 said:


> Any suggestions for a budget lappy under 25K I or should I get Samsung Note (only problem is that I need to do some programming too)?



can you be more precise what you are going to use the laptop for? Galaxy Note can't replace a laptop, after all its an oversized mobile.

check these 2: Lenovo Essential G580 or HP Notebook HP 430



yo.nick99 said:


> HP Pavilion G6-2010AX Laptop (APU Quad Core A8/ 6GB/ 1TB/ DOS/ 1.5GB Graph) vs Samsung NP355V5C-S03IN Laptop (APU Quad Core A8/ 6GB/ 750GB/ Win7 HP/ 1GB Graph) vs Samsung NP300E5X-A01IN Laptop (3rd Gen Ci5/ 4GB/ 500GB/ DOS) vs HP 4540s ProBook (3rd G
> 
> Am a occasional gamer (limited to CS, AOE & FIFA).
> Should I go for A8 4500 over 3rd gen i5 just because these laptops will offer more RAM & HDD space that too cheaper?
> ...



if you want 5hr battery life, drop any laptop with a discrete GPU as only under light load you get 5hr+ battery backup. Lenovo Essential G580. If you want better build quality, HP 4540s ProBook



adityavaidya91 said:


> I am planning to buy a lightweight (around 2 kg) laptop for around (preferably under) 40000
> 
> I am only able to find one laptop remotely close to my requirements
> 
> ...



you can't get light weight laptop that are also fast under your budget, specially one with a midrange GPU. There are ultrabooks but the processor is weak and even the graphics processor is clocked low to reduce power consumption. Avoid that Lenovo. It is an ultrabook competitor with a low voltage processor & crappy dual GPU (both GPU are weak). You'll have to go for a full fledged laptop if you want a decent GPU or drop GPU to get a somewhat lightweight laptop.


----------



## adityavaidya91 (Dec 16, 2012)

*Re: Suggest among these*



Sam said:


> you can't get light weight laptop that are also fast under your budget, specially one with a midrange GPU. There are ultrabooks but the processor is weak and even the graphics processor is clocked low to reduce power consumption. Avoid that Lenovo. It is an ultrabook competitor with a low voltage processor & crappy dual GPU (both GPU are weak). You'll have to go for a full fledged laptop if you want a decent GPU or drop GPU to get a somewhat lightweight laptop.



The HP laptop seems good to me. What's your opinion on that one? I know it is on the heavier side, but even in general it seems better than most sub-40k laptops, possibly barring the Asus K53SM-SX010D (that too has a 2nd gen i5), and is significantly lighter than the asus.

I'm not particularly worried about the lack of OS, but the HP g4-2049tx doesn't have ANY reviews online, and that's a bit of a concern. How does it compare to full-fleded laptops in that price range?


----------



## coderunknown (Dec 16, 2012)

*Re: Suggest among these*



adityavaidya91 said:


> The HP laptop seems good to me. What's your opinion on that one? I know it is on the heavier side, but even in general it seems better than most sub-40k laptops, possibly barring the Asus K53SM-SX010D (that too has a 2nd gen i5), and is significantly lighter than the asus.
> 
> I'm not particularly worried about the lack of OS, but the HP g4-2049tx doesn't have ANY reviews online, and that's a bit of a concern. How does it compare to full-fleded laptops in that price range?



you mainly miss out the numberpad and the keyboard can be a bit cramped. rest everything looks fine.


----------



## vaderboy (Dec 17, 2012)

hello guys..i am confused between inspiron 15r 1366 res version and full hd 1080p version..my main concern is whether i will be able to read text in such small display with full hd..i havent seen a 15.6 full hd display before and i have heard about the small text problems..obviously 7730m cant handle games at 1080 so that leaves full hd for browsing, desktop and movies..also if i reduce the resolution to 1366 from 1080 while playing games, will it look bad?..my friend said that if u reduce resolution on full hd display to 1366 than it looks bad as compared to native 1366 res screen..i dont want to regret after buying..so is it really worth the extra 4k for 1080p ?? please help..


----------



## yo.nick99 (Dec 17, 2012)

*Re: Suggest among these*



Sam said:


> if you want 5hr battery life, drop any laptop with a discrete GPU as only under light load you get 5hr+ battery backup. Lenovo Essential G580. If you want better build quality, HP 4540s ProBook



Can the GPU be disabled to reach battery life of 4-5 hrs?
also pick one among these with multitasking as criteria

HP 4540s ProBook (3rd Gen Ci5/ 4GB/ 500GB/ DOS) vs HP Pavilion G6-2010AX Laptop (APU Quad Core A8/ 6GB/ 1TB/ DOS/ 1.5GB Graph) vs Samsung NP355V5C-S03IN Laptop (APU Quad Core A8/ 6GB/ 750GB/ Win7 HP/ 1GB Graph) vs Samsung NP300E5X-A01IN Laptop (3rd G


----------



## dashing.sujay (Dec 18, 2012)

vaderboy said:


> hello guys..i am confused between inspiron 15r 1366 res version and full hd 1080p version..my main concern is whether i will be able to read text in such small display with full hd..i havent seen a 15.6 full hd display before and i have heard about the small text problems..obviously 7730m cant handle games at 1080 so that leaves full hd for browsing, desktop and movies..also if i reduce the resolution to 1366 from 1080 while playing games, will it look bad?..my friend said that if u reduce resolution on full hd display to 1366 than it looks bad as compared to native 1366 res screen..i dont want to regret after buying..so is it really worth the extra 4k for 1080p ?? please help..



Yes its worth. Get it.


----------



## coderunknown (Dec 18, 2012)

*Re: Suggest among these*



yo.nick99 said:


> Can the GPU be disabled to reach battery life of 4-5 hrs?
> also pick one among these with multitasking as criteria
> 
> HP 4540s ProBook (3rd Gen Ci5/ 4GB/ 500GB/ DOS) vs HP Pavilion G6-2010AX Laptop (APU Quad Core A8/ 6GB/ 1TB/ DOS/ 1.5GB Graph) vs Samsung NP355V5C-S03IN Laptop (APU Quad Core A8/ 6GB/ 750GB/ Win7 HP/ 1GB Graph) vs Samsung NP300E5X-A01IN Laptop (3rd G



under light load most laptops with GPU will give 4hr battery life. GPU can be disabled but still can't be turned off completely.

if you want to try newly released games, you'll need a discrete GPU but even Intel HD4000 can easily handle games like FIFA & CS GO.


----------



## Digital Fragger (Dec 18, 2012)

guys, please tell if buying additional warranty during purchase from dell worth it? if it works for 1 year, it means there aren't any manufacturing defects, any chance they would fail after 1 year?


----------



## thetechfreak (Dec 18, 2012)

^^ you may never know. All products are not 100% same. Getting it is just extra security. If the extra money is not a problem, go for it


----------



## Digital Fragger (Dec 18, 2012)

thetechfreak said:


> ^^ you may never know. All products are not 100% same. Getting it is just extra security. If the extra money is not a problem, go for it



well. do they cover battery under warrenty. i mean if the battery is dead after 2 years, will they replace it?


----------



## coderunknown (Dec 18, 2012)

no. battery & charger are not covered.


----------



## Digital Fragger (Dec 18, 2012)

Sam said:


> no. battery & charger are not covered.



well thanks. i do handle costly things gently. so i suppose additional accidental damage cover is not required., i'm good to go with 1 year warranty.


----------



## coderunknown (Dec 18, 2012)

you never know when your hard drive crashes or the fan stops working or the touchpad fails or the display shows random lines. so if you can better to invest but yeah it is true that the cost of repairing will be less (in most case) than cost of additional warranty.


----------



## arijitsinha (Dec 18, 2012)

Is it advisable to go for Sony's extended warranty @ Rs 2490 in spite of their lots of terms and conditions. I think they covered almost every part, to not to include under warranty. And for the remaining parts, the manufacturer provides warranty.



Spoiler



This warranty is limited as set out herein and does not cover, inter alia, any consumable items (such as batteries) supplied with the Product; any accessory products which is not contained in the Product (such as mouse, AC adaptor, port replicator and external speaker); damage or loss to any software programs, data, or removable storage media; or damage due to


    acts of God, accident, misuse, abuse, negligence, commercial use or modifications of Product;
    Improper operation or maintenance of the Product;
    connection to improper voltage supply; or
    attempted repair by any party other than a Sony authorized personal computer service facility
    dead pixels in LCD panel


----------



## powerstarprince (Dec 18, 2012)

Can anyone who has a dell inspiron 14r laptop with gt 630m card private message me a screenie of gpu-z? I want to know the specs and rebranding of that card , whether it is rebranded 540m or 550m and if it has 96 or 144 pixel shaders..


----------



## deoxy (Dec 19, 2012)

1) What is your budget? (INR or USD)
max 50k

2) What size & weight consideration (if any) would you prefer?

 Mainstream; 15" - 16" screen

3) Are there any brands that you prefer or any you really don't like?
a. Like:sony,samsung
b. Dislike:dell


4) What are the primary tasks will you be performing with this notebook?
web designing,video editing,gaming


5) What screen resolution(s) & type (glossy/matte) would you prefer?

any
6) Anything else you would like to say? (eg: local purchase, ASS,matte/glossy finish)


I have selected these four models
Sony VAIO E15127CN Laptop (3rd Gen Ci5/ 4GB/ 500GB/ Win8/ 1GB Graph)
HP Pavilion G6-2202TX Laptop (3rd Gen Ci5/ 4GB/ 500GB/ Win8/ 1GB Graph)
Acer Aspire V3 571G Laptop (3rd Gen Ci5/ 4GB/ 500GB/ Linux/ 1GB Graph)
Lenovo Ideapad Z580 (59-333346) Laptop (3rd Gen Ci5/ 4GB/ 500GB/ Win7 HB)
which of these will be the best??


----------



## mkhackers (Dec 19, 2012)

Guys i having Hp pavilion g6 2005-ax currently i am using stock hp drivers .Should i upgrade my laptop driver to 12.11 beta ? Currenlty  i am playing Farcry 3 and Hitman Absolution and getting serious FPS issues on Crossfire ..thanks in advance


----------



## topgear (Dec 20, 2012)

^^ there's no harm in trying


----------



## venkateshkckc (Dec 20, 2012)

I was planning to buy samsung np550p5c-s03in laptop . plz say me is this a good lap .. is it having any problems ... is it worth of its price 57k


----------



## thetechfreak (Dec 20, 2012)

venkateshkckc said:


> I was planning to buy samsung np550p5c-s03in laptop . plz say me is this a good lap .. is it having any problems ... is it worth of its price 57k



you mean this? Samsung Series 5 NP550P5C-S02IN 3rd Gen Ci7/8GB/1TB/2GB Graphics/Win 7 HP: Flipkart.com

Seeing the specifications and price I will say go for it. Although Flipkart is showing it as permanently discontinued.


----------



## coldfury (Dec 21, 2012)

Im looking for a sony laptop with the following specs

15-16inch screen
i3 3rd gen 
4gb ram 
1gb graphics card
dvd drive
500gb or more harddisk
usb 3.0 
win7 or 8

i need the full model name plzz..........i have found SVE15126CN  till now



deoxy said:


> 1) What is your budget? (INR or USD)
> max 50k
> 
> 2) What size & weight consideration (if any) would you prefer?
> ...





sony would be great as i love its design but if you like samsung and can get a good colour ud rather go for NP350V5C-SO2IN/3IN/4IN WHICH costs 49500 at a samsung store and has a higher class of graphic with 2gb , 1 tb and an awesome display. Go for samsung if u dont care much for design also it has 2yr warranty.


----------



## dashing.sujay (Dec 21, 2012)

coldfury said:


> Im looking for a sony laptop with the following specs
> 
> 15-16inch screen
> i3 3rd gen
> ...



The Vaio model is very costly against its config. Sony's 2012 refresh is freakingly costly.


----------



## coldfury (Dec 21, 2012)

dashing.sujay said:


> The Vaio model is very costly against its config. Sony's 2012 refresh is freakingly costly.





It is NOT!!!  i though sony was costly too but it is not ......samsung np350v5c so1in is costing 40k in comparison to Sve15 39k 
the diff is sam has 2nd gen i3 wid 750gb wid 7670m and sony has 3rd gen 500gb wid 7650m so not much diff there also sony looks like a 50k lappy 
and sam looks like a 30k one!!! also sony has win8.
thanks for your input anyways.


----------



## dashing.sujay (Dec 21, 2012)

coldfury said:


> It is NOT!!!  i though sony was costly too but it is not ......samsung np350v5c so1in is costing 40k in comparison to Sve15 39k
> the diff is sam has 2nd gen i3 wid 750gb wid 7670m and sony has 3rd gen 500gb wid 7650m so not much diff there also sony looks like a 50k lappy
> and sam looks like a 30k one!!! also sony has win8.
> thanks for your input anyways.



Well there much much better options available at that price. If you deny, you're a blind fanboy.

PS: A Sony supporter here.


----------



## asher (Dec 22, 2012)

guy,thanks to u all, i just bought sammy s03in aftr months of deliberation  (wondering without tdf wer would i go for info about lappies in india), loved sammy from the first sight,
after my first boot i could see a lot of preinstalled crapware,some has suggested me to do a clean install..is it worth it??or just uninstalling unwanted apps would do?? i could see that 1gb of ram is being utilised mostly bcz of this crapware i guess.. so is a clean install worth.
P.S,dunno how to go for a clean install without a cd........


----------



## dashing.sujay (Dec 22, 2012)

asher said:


> P.S,dunno how to go for a clean install without a cd........



Make bootable USB of the OS you wish and do it.


----------



## powerstarprince (Dec 22, 2012)

Anyone knows of any 14 inch sony vaio laptops with graphic card >= 7670m available in india within 45k Rs??
Also seen that lenovo Z400 or Y400 have good configs and area cheaper, know their prices??


----------



## MpmSuhail (Dec 23, 2012)

can u suggest me a lap/ultrabook on the the following specification
i7 processor
6gb above ram
discrete graphics above 1gb
memory above 2oo gb
win. 8
touch display

first i choosed dell xps 15z but with core i7 i can't find any lap/ultabook :mryellow:


----------



## asher (Dec 23, 2012)

dashing.sujay said:


> Make bootable USB of the OS you wish and do it.



mate..do u think it would be gd if I do it....I'm kinda too lazy but if its good for the performance or usability I will surely....wats ur opinion?


----------



## dashing.sujay (Dec 24, 2012)

asher said:


> mate..do u think it would be gd if I do it....I'm kinda too lazy but if its good for the performance or usability I will surely....wats ur opinion?



Yes, whether its performance wise, or usability wise, USB is much much ahead of traditional CDs/DVDs.


----------



## rider (Dec 24, 2012)

Yea, CD/DVD is going to extinct soon. New generation apple retina macbook pro and imac doesn't even have DVD slot.


----------



## semwal.amit (Dec 24, 2012)

1) What is your budget? (INR or USD)
50000-55000

2) What size & weight consideration (if any) would you prefer?
Thin and Light; 12" - 14" screen


3) Are there any brands that you prefer or any you really don't like?
a. Like:
b. Dislike:


4) What are the primary tasks will you be performing with this notebook? 
- s/w development
- No Gaming
- Movies, Net surfing.


5) What screen resolution(s) & type (glossy/matte) would you prefer?
I m neutral to this.


6) Anything else you would like to say? (eg: local purchase, ASS,matte/glossy finish)
- Additional warranty must.
- USB 3.0 port
- Good Build Quality
- windows may be skipped
- I hv licensed internet security software


----------



## dashing.sujay (Dec 25, 2012)

^SVE14A15FN : E Series : VAIO™ Laptop & Computer : Sony India, nothing better; plus 2.5k for 2 yrs extended warranty.


----------



## semwal.amit (Dec 25, 2012)

dashing.sujay said:


> ^SVE14A15FN : E Series : VAIO™ Laptop & Computer : Sony India, nothing better; plus 2.5k for 2 yrs extended warranty.



This looks great. Can u suggest some from other brands like dell asus acer...

I would love to tradeoff graphics card fr SSD or extra RAM


----------



## Quanta (Dec 25, 2012)

Hi. It's really nice of you guys helping us in queries. I need your help. 
I was considering 
Sony VAIO E15127CN Laptop (3rd Gen Ci5/ 4GB/ 500GB/ Win8/ 1GB Graph): Flipkart.com 
Also I'm hearing much about
HP Pavilion G6-2202TX Laptop (3rd Gen Ci5/ 4GB/ 500GB/ Win8/ 1GB Graph): Flipkart.com , but I don't like it's look. Please help me choosing the best laptop. Also it'd be nice if you suggest any other laptop. I need to buy one within this week. Thanks


----------



## thetechfreak (Dec 25, 2012)

^^ Config wise only the Dell is superior. What will be the usage scenarios? Heavy gaming involved?


----------



## Quanta (Dec 25, 2012)

thetechfreak said:


> ^^ Config wise only the Dell is superior. What will be the usage scenarios? Heavy gaming involved?



Don't like Dell much. Will do a bit programming, watch movies and definitely gaming. 
Also MS-Office documentation work.


----------



## a_k (Dec 25, 2012)

Hi Guys,

I am facing BIOS issue which I have updated in other thread , nevertheless I have decided to buy a new Laptop.

1) What is your budget? 
35 K -50 K (max)

2) What size & weight consideration (if any) would you prefer?
14"-15"
This laptop will be mostly used in my office (15 mins walking distance from my home
& home.

3) Are there any brands that you prefer or any you really don't like?
a. Like:Would like to go for brand like Dell , HP which has good after 
sales support. 
b. Dislike: None

4) What are the primary tasks will you be performing with this notebook? 
Programming
Movies
Net Surfing
Occasional Gaming

5) What screen resolution(s) & type (glossy/matte) would you prefer?
N.A.

6) Anything else you would like to say?.
1) Need a future proof laptop.
2) Good after sales support & extended warranty.
3) I have licensed copy of windows XP which I would be using with my new Laptop,
so please suggest laptop with / with out OS.
4) Windows 8 is too buggy , would like to avoid for the moment.

I have shortlisted the following models.

HP 2000 2116TU Laptop 3rd Gen Ci5/2GB/500GB/DOS: Flipkart.com

HP Pavilion G6-2010AX Laptop (APU Quad Core A8/ 6GB/ 1TB/ DOS/ 1.5GB Graph): Flipkart.com

HP Pavilion DV6-6140TX i7 15.6" Laptop online | Buy HP Pavilion DV6-6140TX i7 15.6" Laptop in India | Tata Croma  --> Available for 44K

Toshiba P750  --> Available for 42K

Sony VAIO SVE15116EN 15.5" Notebook| Black Sony Notebook


----------



## coderunknown (Dec 26, 2012)

a_k said:


> 1) What is your budget?
> 35 K -50 K (max)



try to be a bit more precise with your budget. a 50k laptop can bring in completely different experience compared to a 35k one.


----------



## a_k (Dec 26, 2012)

Sam said:


> try to be a bit more precise with your budget. a 50k laptop can bring in completely different experience compared to a 35k one.



I meant my budget range is max 50 K , If I can get a decent laptop between 35 k - 50 k satisfying my requirements I would be happy. Request you to suggest configurations accordingly. In the end I just need VFM product.


----------



## dashing.sujay (Dec 26, 2012)

semwal.amit said:


> This looks great. Can u suggest some from other brands like dell asus acer...
> 
> I would love to tradeoff graphics card fr SSD or extra RAM



Sadly no comparable config is available in th brands you asked for in same size category. There are very limited options in 14" TBH. Another one to save some bucks can be *ProBook 4440s*. And sadly, in laptops, there are very little customization options available, at least in India. You can add an SSD anyday , manually.



a_k said:


> I meant my budget range is max 50 K , If I can get a decent laptop between 35 k - 50 k satisfying my requirements I would be happy. Request you to suggest configurations accordingly. In the end I just need VFM product.



HP-2016tx @ ~41k.


----------



## Quanta (Dec 26, 2012)

dashing.sujay said:


> HP-2016tx @ ~41k.



Where could I get 2016tx? Flipkart is out stock. Even not available locally.
Should I go for 2202tx or Vaio E15127CN?


----------



## deoxy (Dec 26, 2012)

semwal.amit said:


> 1) What is your budget? (INR or USD)
> 50000-55000
> 
> 2) What size & weight consideration (if any) would you prefer?
> ...




well you could try for dell inspiron 14z @52k;or lenovo ideapad u310


----------



## a_k (Dec 26, 2012)

dashing.sujay said:


> HP-2016tx @ ~41k.



Not available in most of the one line stores & retailers (Croma, Reliance digital). Can you suggest some other alternative ?


----------



## coderunknown (Dec 26, 2012)

HP Pavilion G6-2202TX or Dell New Inspiron 15R. 2016TX was not that an old model, why HP suddenly pulled it off the market.


----------



## a_k (Dec 26, 2012)

Sam said:


> HP Pavilion G6-2202TX or Dell New Inspiron 15R. 2016TX was not that an old model, why HP suddenly pulled it off the market.



Both are having the same chipset , HP G6-2202TX comes with windows 8.Retailers & dell one line store do not offer dell laptop without OS , only FK seems to offer it. Yesterday I checked out DELL XPS model , it was retailing at 48K in reliance digital , catch here it just have 2GB memory which is not sufficient.

HP 4540s ProBook (3rd Gen Ci5/8GB/ 500GB/ DOS): Flipkart.com

Is the above model better than the Dell 15R ?.


----------



## muralimanoj (Dec 26, 2012)

Hi ! My budget is Rs.40,000/- including accessories like stereo external speakers, webcam(if not integrated), bag, headphone. I will be using the laptop for everyday use, to name a few: office, media, internet (possibly Wi-fi but often ethernet). I will also be working on some software including CAD modelling, Matlab, Labview etc on a regular basis. I may also use it for gaming like NFS, Counterstrike (on LAN), FIFA, prince of persia etc. I do not have any brand restriction. I am confused, unable to choose between i3 2nd & 3rd gen. I am looking for 4GB DDR3 and a dedicated graphics card of 1GB (primary reason is not gaming). Please suggest a suitable chipset too: HM76 or HM65 or anything else. I shortlisted a few laptops from brands like Sony and HCL, however I find myself perplexed. I do not intend to change the laptop for a very long time. Could you also justify as to why you suggest a product so that I can reason out to myself. Thank you very much.


----------



## coderunknown (Dec 26, 2012)

a_k said:


> HP 4540s ProBook (3rd Gen Ci5/8GB/ 500GB/ DOS): Flipkart.com
> 
> Is the above model better than the Dell 15R ?.



Probook is aimed at business users or those who want a light yet really well built solid laptop and that means no gaming. check the performance of HD4000 (here and here) and if you are ok with it, then go for HP 4540s ProBook (4GB ram).


----------



## abhig (Dec 28, 2012)

1) What is your budget? (INR or USD)
40K INR max


2) What size & weight consideration (if any) would you prefer?
Mainstream; 15" - 16" screen
OR
Desktop Replacement; 17"+ screen


3) Are there any brands that you prefer or any you really don't like?
a. Like: Dell, Asus
b. Dislike: Apple(mac), Lenevo, Sony


4) What are the primary tasks will you be performing with this notebook? 
Designing/Development of websites and android apps. Gaming. Movies.

5) What screen resolution(s) & type (glossy/matte) would you prefer?
I don't know

6) Anything else you would like to say? (eg: local purchase, ASS,matte/glossy finish)
Some configuration that I have in my mind:

Lifestyle	Everyday Use

Processor	Core i3/i5 (3rd Generation)

Clock Speed	2.2+ GHz

RAM 4+ GB (preferably DDR3, I guess that's the best)

HDD Capacity	500+ GB

Optical Drive	CD+RW, DVD+RW (DVD-RAM: i dunno what it is)

Architecture	64-bit

Screen Type	High-Definition LED

Wifi/Bluetooth/Modem/HDMI (must) 

Battery lithium ion

WARRANTY (I have heard that only DELL is providing the full 1 year accidental warranty. If this is the case, please suggest only DELL laptops)
1 Year Accidental Damage Protection

Also, I have been told by someone that only DELL provides the window backup CD's and no other companies do. So if this is the case, please suggest only DELL laptops.


----------



## deoxy (Dec 28, 2012)

abhig said:


> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> ...



you can try linux version of dell inspiron 15r


----------



## a_k (Dec 28, 2012)

Sam said:


> Probook is aimed at business users or those who want a light yet really well built solid laptop and that means no gaming. check the performance of HD4000 (here and here) and if you are ok with it, then go for HP 4540s ProBook (4GB ram).


Thanks for your reply SAM. In case I buy a laptop with preinstalled OS say windows7  HB, Can I reinstall the same OS again on the same laptop ?. I believe we pay for the license key. I will most probably buy the laptop this weekend.


----------



## coderunknown (Dec 28, 2012)

a_k said:


> Thanks for your reply SAM. In case I buy a laptop with preinstalled OS say windows7  HB, Can I reinstall the same OS again on the same laptop ?. I believe we pay for the license key. I will most probably buy the laptop this weekend.



yes. you can either create a recovery disc or download the iso file from microsoft sites or from any other source and use the key bundled with the laptop to reinstall it.


----------



## proy31 (Dec 28, 2012)

Hi,
i wish to buy a notebook in the range 50-60k. after some research i could enlist these 4 laptops-

1. Asus K55vm
2. Samsung NP550P5C-S02IN
3. Dell Inspiron 15R special edition 7520 (i7)
4. Lenovo Ideapad Z580 ( i7)

My usage is medium to heavy gaming, video editing, and programming.

I am really confused between all these..

I have heard about some throttling issues in Samsung NP550 and some issues in ASUS.
Please consider post-delivery service, durability, performance, and design..
i want to buy it within 2 days, so pls help!


----------



## semwal.amit (Dec 29, 2012)

dashing.sujay said:


> Sadly no comparable config is available in th brands you asked for in same size category. There are very limited options in 14" TBH. Another one to save some bucks can be *ProBook 4440s*. And sadly, in laptops, there are very little customization options available, at least in India. You can add an SSD anyday , manually.
> 
> 
> 
> HP-2016tx @ ~41k.



I cn handle bigger screen if weight nt too much


----------



## Digital Fragger (Dec 29, 2012)

proy31 said:


> Hi,
> i wish to buy a notebook in the range 50-60k. after some research i could enlist these 4 laptops-
> 
> 1. Asus K55vm
> ...



for video editing and programming, you'll really love a full hd screen. get dell 15r turbo withf fhd but it won't arrive in 2 days. you need to wait 1-2 weeks after you order it online. this machine will definitely give you the best durability and performance.  and dell's service is very good in my opinion.        

according to the samsung s02 owners here, throttling issue has been solved but the temperatures during gaming or heavy tasks are high. if you are one lucky guy to get a machine with no faults and a good screen then s02 is great.  

i'd personally go with 15r turbo.


----------



## abhig (Dec 29, 2012)

I would like to go with windows7.... I have very little experience with linux... any suggestions??


----------



## proy31 (Dec 29, 2012)

Digital Fragger said:


> for video editing and programming, you'll really love a full hd screen. get dell 15r turbo withf fhd but it won't arrive in 2 days. you need to wait 1-2 weeks after you order it online. this machine will definitely give you the best durability and performance.  and dell's service is very good in my opinion.
> 
> according to the samsung s02 owners here, throttling issue has been solved but the temperatures during gaming or heavy tasks are high. if you are one lucky guy to get a machine with no faults and a good screen then s02 is great.
> 
> i'd personally go with 15r turbo.




Thanks Digital Fragger. Can you please give your reviews on Asus K55vm ?


----------



## Digital Fragger (Dec 29, 2012)

proy31 said:


> Thanks Digital Fragger. Can you please give your reviews on Asus K55vm ?



This thread helps.


----------



## a_k (Dec 29, 2012)

Sam said:


> yes. you can either create a recovery disc or download the iso file from microsoft sites or from any other source and use the key bundled with the laptop to reinstall it.


@ Sam & Sujay
Bought HP Pavilion G6 2220TX From Croma @ 42500 (Got a discount of 1K + 1K gift voucher + Travel Bag) .Thanks for the help


----------



## niraj trehan (Dec 29, 2012)

*1) What is your budget? (INR or USD)*850$..USD
as i want to make the purchase abroad from US..it will b equivalent to some better and costlier laptops in india

*2) What size & weight consideration (if any) would you prefer?*
_Thin and Light; 12" - 14" screen
Mainstream; 15" - 16" screen_
 any of the two !

*3) Are there any brands that you prefer or any you really don't like?*
*a. Like:* Dell , Hp
*b. Dislike:* Samsung and any new company making way to laptop market in india for its service wud lack 


*4) What are the primary tasks will you be performing with this notebook? *
Gaming ( GTA 4 , max payne ,HItman series ,battlefield )
Photoshop ( not extreme cases )
Movies( loads ) ..HD ...

*5) What screen resolution(s) & type (glossy/matte) would you prefer?*
Any

*6) Anything else you would like to say? (eg: local purchase, ASS,matte/glossy finish)*
Any wud do .. 

_Waiting for the replies eagerly !!_


PS _ I also need a netbook which shud not be a costly one ... but cud play HD movies .
by not so costly i mean 370 USD .

I will be making my purchases from Bestbuy.com ///kindly pour in ur valuale suggestions !! THANX a TON PALS !


----------



## rider (Dec 29, 2012)

niraj trehan said:


> _Thin and Light; 12" - 14" screen
> Mainstream; 15" - 16" screen_
> any of the two !
> 
> ...



 you forgot to mention your budget in your eagerness.

ok for the budget of 850$ you can buy Dell - 15.6" Laptop - 6GB Memory - 750GB Hard Drive + 32GB Solid State Drive from bestbuy. It has AMD HD 7730 2GB DDR3 GPU and full HD 1080p screen.

For $350 budget get *www.bestbuy.com/site/HP+-+14%26%2334%3B+Pavilion+Laptop+-+4GB+Memory+-+320GB+Hard+Drive+-+Pewter/5373828.p?id=1218637207791&skuId=5373828


----------



## proy31 (Dec 30, 2012)

Digital Fragger said:


> This thread helps.



Thanks.
I have finalised 2 laptops- samsung np550p5c-s02in and dell 15r se (i7)

samsung laptop provides JBL subwoofer and higher graphics card -650m which are not there in dell 15r se.

But as you said that dell laptops are more durable and their service is also good, while samsung np550p5c-s02in has problems during heavy gaming. 


pls help in choosing one from these!!!


----------



## semwal.amit (Jan 1, 2013)

1) What is your budget? (INR or USD)
50000-55000

2) What size & weight consideration (if any) would you prefer?
Thin and light or mainstream


3) Are there any brands that you prefer or any you really don't like?
a. Like: HP Dell Sony Asus
b. Dislike:


4) What are the primary tasks will you be performing with this notebook? 
- s/w development
- No Gaming
- Movies, Net surfing.


5) What screen resolution(s) & type (glossy/matte) would you prefer?
I m neutral to this.


6) Anything else you would like to say? (eg: local purchase, ASS,matte/glossy finish)
- Additional 3 yrs warranty must.
- USB 3.0 port
- Good Build Quality
- windows may be skipped
- I hv licensed internet security software



Some models I saw Dell Inspiron 14z, HP Pavilion M6-1102TX, one of samsung I dont remember name (is samsung a good brand)
Asus K55VM-SX086D


----------



## rider (Jan 1, 2013)

semwal.amit said:


> 1) What is your budget? (INR or USD)
> 50000-55000
> 
> 2) What size & weight consideration (if any) would you prefer?
> ...



Go with HP Pavilion M6-1102TX. It has great battery life, after sales service and build quality,


----------



## akashbothra (Jan 2, 2013)

1) What is your budget? (INR or USD)
20000-25000

2) What size & weight consideration (if any) would you prefer?
15"


3) Are there any brands that you prefer or any you really don't like?
a. Like: HP Dell Sony Lenovo
b. Dislike:


4) What are the primary tasks will you be performing with this notebook? 
- online share trading
- No Gaming
- Movies, Net surfing, Songs


5) What screen resolution(s) & type (glossy/matte) would you prefer?
1280*768 or more


6) Anything else you would like to say? (eg: local purchase, ASS,matte/glossy finish)
- USB 3.0 port (for external mouse and keyboard)
- Windows 7
- 10/100 LAN
- 500 gb hard disc
- inbuilt sound
- intel i3 processor
- DVD writer

According to these specifications please suggest me a laptop.


----------



## thetechfreak (Jan 2, 2013)

@akash have a look at this Fujitsu Lifebook AH532 Laptop (2nd Gen Ci3/ 4GB/ 500GB/ No OS) - Fujitsu: Flipkart.com

although the similar Dell model costs a little more. You should look at a local store too
Dell Vostro 1550 Laptop (2nd Gen Ci3/ 2GB/ 500GB/ Linux) - Dell: Flipkart.com

my recommendation is to get the Dell one  RAM can be upgraded a time of purchase.


----------



## proy31 (Jan 2, 2013)

hi, 
 please help me choose between these laptops, 

  1.Samsung np550p5c-s03in
  2.Lenovo z580(i7)
  3.Dell 15r turbo

 I'm really confused which one i should go for.

Any suggestions?
Thankyou


----------



## rider (Jan 3, 2013)

proy31 said:


> hi,
> please help me choose between these laptops,
> 
> 1.Samsung np550p5c-s03in
> ...



Samsung np550p5c-s03in - for gaming point of view and amazing sound.
Dell 15r turbo - good after sales service and less heating than others.



akashbothra said:


> 1) What is your budget? (INR or USD)
> 20000-25000
> 
> 2) What size & weight consideration (if any) would you prefer?
> ...



Get Samsung Laptop NP300E5Z. It has intel core-i3 processor and better quality among others.
It would be available cheaper in local market for around 25-26.


----------



## powerstarprince (Jan 3, 2013)

@Sam or anyone who has g6 2016tx or one with intel+amd combo help me choose important and necessary drivers from hp website for my new laptop..?
I recently bought hp pavilion g4 2049tx laptop comes with free DOS. I have installed windows 8 pro 64-bit in it and it automatically installed few drivers some of which are from microsoft. But i need them to work properly so can you help me choose which drivers i must download from hp driver support page for my particular model with win 8 64 bit.


Software & Driver Downloads HP Pavilion g4-2049tx Notebook PC | HP® Support

Thanks, 
Also i'm new to installing driver from hp page and i'm confused how to install the driver. Can u give me instructions for it?


----------



## proy31 (Jan 4, 2013)

rider said:


> Samsung np550p5c-s03in - for gaming point of view and amazing sound.
> Dell 15r turbo - good after sales service and less heating than others.
> 
> Thanks Rider.
> ...


----------



## rider (Jan 4, 2013)

proy31 said:


> rider said:
> 
> 
> > Samsung np550p5c-s03in - for gaming point of view and amazing sound.
> ...


----------



## coderunknown (Jan 4, 2013)

shadow said:


> @Sam or anyone who has g6 2016tx or one with intel+amd combo help me choose important and necessary drivers from hp website for my new laptop..?
> I recently bought hp pavilion g4 2049tx laptop comes with free DOS. I have installed windows 8 pro 64-bit in it and it automatically installed few drivers some of which are from microsoft. But i need them to work properly so can you help me choose which drivers i must download from hp driver support page for my particular model with win 8 64 bit.
> 
> 
> ...



which drivers are missing? i think wifi/bluetooth driver is the only one that can cause problem as there are usually multiple packages. for the GPU, get the latest version from here: AMD GPU. avoid beta builds.


----------



## proy31 (Jan 4, 2013)

authorised lenovo dealer is selling z580 at 59k with 3 years warranty(1 year physical damage + 2 year parts,labour ) whereas dell 15r turbo - 59k and 15r turbo with full hd at 62k.
dell offers full hd (3k more than z580) but z580 does not.
which one i should go for ?


----------



## .jRay. (Jan 4, 2013)

Both are good, Dell has a better gpu, and Lenovo has 3 yr warranty, louder speakers and much better touchpad, also 8 gb ram.


----------



## rider (Jan 4, 2013)

proy31 said:


> authorised lenovo dealer is selling z580 at 59k with 3 years warranty(1 year physical damage + 2 year parts,labour ) whereas dell 15r turbo - 59k and 15r turbo with full hd at 62k.
> dell offers full hd (3k more than z580) but z580 does not.
> which one i should go for ?


Don't look for the few thousand bucks if your spending that much money. Dell warranty can be extended with accidental damage cover by paying more. It's your choice to get with full HD or normal display. AFAIK people with lenovo laptop face issues regarding to after sales and ideapad series had bad reputation in past. Lenovo only make good laptops of thinkpad series.


----------



## proy31 (Jan 5, 2013)

rider said:


> Don't look for the few thousand bucks if your spending that much money. Dell warranty can be extended with accidental damage cover by paying more. It's your choice to get with full HD or normal display. AFAIK people with lenovo laptop face issues regarding to after sales and ideapad series had bad reputation in past. Lenovo only make good laptops of thinkpad series.



Should I consider Asus K55vm  priced at 52.5k with 3 yrs onsite warranty.


----------



## rider (Jan 5, 2013)

proy31 said:


> Should I consider Asus K55vm  priced at 52.5k with 3 yrs onsite warranty.



It's a good laptop but doesn't comes with pre-loaded windows. You have to expend 5-6k more for genuine windows. Also GT 630M is a mediocre GPU. Don't expect to run new games in high or ultra settings smoothly.


----------



## abhig (Jan 5, 2013)

configuration:
i5-2.5ghz
8GB DDR3
500GB HD
WIN8/WIN7 (which ever is better)
1GB ATI RADEON(Dell)/ 1GB NVIDIA(Lenovo)

Dell 15R (46500-47500)
OR
Lenovo (dont know the model name or number with same config) (43500-44500)

which one is better in considering the price, after sales services, maintenance and durability of the model/company?


----------



## proy31 (Jan 5, 2013)

Thanks ,
I've finally decided to buy 15r turbo, but i'm confused between 15r turbo specs - 3rd gen i5, 8gb ram, 1tb harddrive, 2gb geaphics and full hd display priced at 57k and the i7 version.
Many people tell that there is not much diff. betweeen i5 and i7 and i5 is  more than enough.
Please tell that is it worth buying i7 for gaming ,video editing and programming ?


----------



## rider (Jan 5, 2013)

proy31 said:


> Thanks ,
> I've finally decided to buy 15r turbo, but i'm confused between 15r turbo specs - 3rd gen i5, 8gb ram, 1tb harddrive, 2gb geaphics and full hd display priced at 57k and the i7 version.
> Many people tell that there is not much diff. betweeen i5 and i7 and i5 is  more than enough.
> Please tell that is it worth buying i7 for gaming ,video editing and programming ?


core-i5 is a dual core whereas core-i7 is a quad core processor. core-i5 is good enough for gaming till now (not sure about the future). For video editing you should definitely opt for a quad core core-i7 with 8GB RAM. All in all purchasing a laptop with core-i7 is totally future proof. I purchased a core-i7 laptop last year and still very much satisfied.


----------



## nikufellow (Jan 5, 2013)

Okay guys help me out please !
Sorry for not filling questionnaire but my query is not general so kindly bare with me !
I have only a budget of 35k and i need a laptop for the sole purpose of gaming (i know gaming in this price range will be more or less mediocre). I've zeroed in on g6 2010ax (or 2005ax).
I have some queries -
*will it be wise to shell out more money to buy an i5 3rd gen+7670m laptop ? Wise in the sense that will it be more future proof when it comes to gaming than g6 one ? Will ivy bridges processing capabilities over a8 impart noticeable differences in gaming ? Is 7670m better than dual graphics on g6 ? Since we are talking about gaming - are there differences in heating between Intel and amd ones ?
i won't be doing much processor intensive tasks and i know very well that routine tasks i will do can be swiftly run by the trinity apu . All i need to know is how g6 2010ax compares to other 3rd gen with dpGPU when gaming is concerned !
*is it worth waiting a bit more ? - i mean are there any newer laptops expected to launch in the price range with better specs ?


Any help is highly appreciated .
Thanks is advance !


----------



## rider (Jan 5, 2013)

@nikufellow wait for a couple of months as some new laptops are gonna come.


----------



## nikufellow (Jan 5, 2013)

rider said:


> @nikufellow wait for a couple of months as some new laptops are gonna come.



Okay thanks !
Are you referring to hasswell or are there any specific models to come


----------



## rider (Jan 5, 2013)

nikufellow said:


> Okay thanks !
> Are you referring to hasswell or are there any specific models to come



Whatever thats come new would be definitely better than these for sure. Don't worry.


----------



## Empirial (Jan 6, 2013)

Are Fujitsu laptop reliable?


----------



## nikufellow (Jan 6, 2013)

Empirial said:


> Are Fujitsu laptop reliable?



Afaik NO !


----------



## rider (Jan 6, 2013)

Empirial said:


> Are Fujitsu laptop reliable?



Hell no! Extend your budget and get a samsung laptop.


----------



## red dragon (Jan 7, 2013)

Empirial said:


> Are Fujitsu laptop reliable?



Yes,they are!Not sure about service centres in India,but Fujitsu is pretty highly rated in Japan.


----------



## itsnka (Jan 7, 2013)

1) What is your budget? (INR or USD)
50000 -  80000

2) What size & weight consideration (if any) would you prefer?
15" or 14


3) Are there any brands that you prefer or any you really don't like?
a. Like: apple,  dell Sony Lenovo
b. Dislike:


4) What are the primary tasks will you be performing with this notebook? 
Java programming 
Web development 
Browsing


5) What screen resolution(s) & type (glossy/matte) would you prefer?
Prefer hd 


6) Anything else you would like to say? 

Hi am a java developer.  Suggest me a good laptop for java development.  I am giving more importance to performance.  It should have a good screen.  Which is the best operating system for java development. Please help me 

Ps: i am not interested in games 


According to these specifications please suggest me a laptop


----------



## rider (Jan 7, 2013)

@itsnka Check out SVS15116GN : S Series : VAIO™ Laptop & Computer : Sony India

It has 3rd gen core-i7 processor, full HD 1080p IPS display and weighs just 2kg.


----------



## itsnka (Jan 8, 2013)

According to that price Sony is over priced.  If I can spend that much money I will go for MacBook


----------



## Ankur Upadhyay (Jan 8, 2013)

1) What is your budget? (INR or USD)
40000-42000
2) What size & weight consideration (if
any) would you prefer?
15" 
3) Are there any brands that you prefer or
any you really don't like?
a. Like: apple, dell Sony Lenovo
b. Dislike:
No particular choice... 
4) What are the primary tasks will you be
performing with this notebook?
I am pursuing B.Tech. So, I need a laptop that can handle multimedia and gaming with ease.. 
5) What screen resolution(s) & type
(glossy/matte) would you prefer?
Matte if possible in this budget ...
6) Anything else you would like to say??
I will like my laptop to be powered by Intel Core i5 2nd/3rd Generation.. I also want discrete graphics card (1/2 GB)..
I am thinking about ASUS 53 VM with 2nd Gen core i5/ 2 GB nvidia 630 Graphics...

One more question... is there a difference between 1 GB and 2 GB dedicated graphics memory in terms of same graphic card ie nvidia 630 in Gaming performance? ?? if the gaming card is same ie nvidia 630??


----------



## kunalht (Jan 8, 2013)

I want to buy a new laptop in 40-45k.
I have wathed this:
Asus K53SM-SX010D Laptop (2nd Gen Ci5/ 4GB/ 750GB/ DOS/ 2GB Graph) - Asus: Flipkart.com

Is this a good laptop for gaming??
It has i5 2nd gen.
Is there much difference between intel core i5 2nd & 3rd gen.?
I want laptop for gaming and programming.
Should i buy this or should I go with other 3rd gen, i5 with 1 GB graphics??


----------



## itsnka (Jan 9, 2013)

Touch screen laptops are required for Windows 8 machines?  Am confused with touch screen and non touch screen


----------



## topgear (Jan 9, 2013)

nope .. windows 8  can be used without toucjh screen and if you don't like the Metro interface and want the plain 'old' win 7 look back there's softwares to do this very nicely.


----------



## mkguru (Jan 9, 2013)

1) What is your budget? (INR or USD)
30-35k INR...i can increase some 2k if it really worth..

2) What size & weight consideration (if any) would you prefer?

15" - 16" screen


3) Are there any brands that you prefer or any you really don't like?
a. Like: 
b. Dislike:


4) What are the primary tasks will you be performing with this notebook? 
    mostly 3D CAD applications and some gaming....

5) What screen resolution(s) & type (glossy/matte) would you prefer?


6) Anything else you would like to say?
    Where i can get best deals (exclude online shoppings)- In chennai or Bangalore?.....Any suggestion on this plz.....


----------



## powerstarprince (Jan 10, 2013)

Does flipkart change its prices often?? I saw this g4 laptop sell for 35503/- yesterday. But today its again at 39610/- as it was last week... how come?


----------



## Ankur Upadhyay (Jan 10, 2013)

Ankur Upadhyay said:


> 1) What is your budget? (INR or USD)
> 40000-42000
> 2) What size & weight consideration (if
> any) would you prefer?
> ...



I have shortlisted some laptops :

1) Lenovo ideapad z580...
2) Dell Inspiron 15R...
3) HP Pavilion G6 2016tx...
4) Samsung NP350...

Which laptop will you suggest???


----------



## nikufellow (Jan 10, 2013)

Guys what do you think of this laptop - *www.flipkart.com/lenovo-ideapad-s4...8-4gb-500gb-win8-1gb-graph/p/itmdeuqcvhtzf9hk

Can it be sufficient for portable medium gaming


----------



## coderunknown (Jan 10, 2013)

shadow said:


> Does flipkart change its prices often?? I saw this g4 laptop sell for 35503/- yesterday. But today its again at 39610/- as it was last week... how come?



yup. flipkart constantly fluctuates the price. check again if the model no is same or this is a new laptop.



nikufellow said:


> Guys what do you think of this laptop - Lenovo Ideapad S405 (59-348194) Laptop (APU Quad Core A8/ 4GB/ 500GB/ Win8/ 1GB Graph) - Lenovo: Flipkart.com
> 
> Can it be sufficient for portable medium gaming



waste of 38k. 7600G as well as 7450 are weak GPU and can only run old games. Crossfiring both GPUs will again yield almost no performance improvement over native GPU.

check this: AMD Radeon HD 7600G. other than Fifa, you can't play any other game. AMD Radeon HD 7450M too is of same league and can't play most of the games even at low settings. combine both and you get a laptop that doesn't qualify for even casual gaming.


----------



## powerstarprince (Jan 10, 2013)

Sam said:


> yup. flipkart constantly fluctuates the price. check again if the model no is same or this is a new laptop.
> 
> It's the same... and btw do they really sell for that reduced price when we order it that day even after being available at that price only for a day or two??


----------



## coderunknown (Jan 10, 2013)

shadow said:


> It's the same... and btw do they really sell for that reduced price when we order it that day even after being available at that price only for a day or two??



usually they increase price if the product is selling well and after a few days time lowers the price again. happens will all laptops.


----------



## Empirial (Jan 12, 2013)

Thanks for replying Nikufellow, Rider & Red dragon 
Which one of these two is more reliable & has better build quality, 2012 Sony Vaio E Series or Samsung Series 3 (NP350 not NP300)?


----------



## nikufellow (Jan 12, 2013)

Sorry to bother ya all agin Guys btw i've been wanting to buy a gaming laptop (i have had many queries here) but - budget was too tight (35k) so i was naturaly inclined towards hp g6 2005ax/2010ax or the like but it seems that for a below average joe like me who doesn't want to mess up with cross firing and driver configuring , the trinity range will pose hurdles so i've decided to extend my budget to 40k and zeroed in on this lappy :
HP Pavilion G4-2049TX Laptop (3rd Gen Ci5/ 4GB/ 500GB/ DOS/ 1GB Graph) - HP: Flipkart.com
^any opinions on the above one or are there better options in the price range ? I've seen seen 610m,620m laptops in the 40k range but i guess they are all weaker than 7670m right ?


----------



## sibinzeo (Jan 12, 2013)

*laptop within 30-38000 INR*

hey am looking for a laptop within range rs(30-38000).
 lenovo is my currently preferred brad coz someone told me that its sturdy and creates less heat.
configuration-just i need to rum my design software's (PRO E and CAD) guss i need some graphics for that (NV610 r higher).
looking forward for your help!!


----------



## topgear (Jan 13, 2013)

Acer Aspire V3 571G or Samsung NP300E5C-U01IN


----------



## kunalht (Jan 14, 2013)

I want to buy a laptop in 40k.
I want laptop for gaming & programming.
pLzz.. help me choosing laptop...
Should I buy laptop with 1 GB graphics like HP Pavilion G6-2202TX Laptop (3rd Gen Ci5/ 4GB/ 500GB/ Win8/ 1GB Graph) - HP: Flipkart.com

or should I buy laptop with intel HD 4000 like HP Pavilion G6-2103TU Laptop (3rd Gen Ci5/ 4GB/ 500GB/ Win7 HB) - HP: Flipkart.com

and then buy another 2 GB graphics card??
like Sapphire AMD/ATI Radeon HD 5450 2 GB DDR3 Graphics Card - Sapphire: Flipkart.com

plzz help which option will be good for gaming????


----------



## topgear (Jan 15, 2013)

^^ you can't use a pci-e discrete gfx card for desktop pc's with laptop.


----------



## mmosT (Jan 19, 2013)

I want to purchase a laptop within 25K. Any suggestions?
I am debating over the following models:
Acer Gateway NE56R Laptop (2nd Gen PDC/ 2GB/ 500GB/ Linux/ 128MB Graph) vs Asus X54C-SX365D Laptop (2nd Gen PDC/ 2GB/ 500GB/ DOS) vs Asus X44H-VX148D Laptop (2nd Gen PDC/ 2GB/ 500GB/ DOS): Compare Computers: Flipkart.com
Is Acer Gateway is good compared to Asus? also please suggest a laptop whose minimum brightness would be much lesser, I will be using it in home mostly, more brightness makes my eyes ache.


----------



## ankitkr091 (Jan 19, 2013)

1) What is your budget? (INR or USD) 35k to 45 k


2) What size & weight consideration (if any) would you prefer? 15.6



3) Are there any brands that you prefer or any you really don't like?

Doesnt matter

4) What are the primary tasks will you be performing with this notebook? 
Gaming (like max payne 3; fifa 12;resident evil 5), programming

5) What screen resolution(s) & type (glossy/matte) would you prefer?
Any would do

6) Anything else you would like to say? 
I have  selected two laptops 
1. Hp g6 2313ax or hp g6 2202 tx ???

hp-pavilion-g6-2202tx-laptop-3rd-gen-ci5-4gb-500gb-win8-1gb-graphics card radeon 7670m 

Any other laptop suggestion are welcome..


----------



## neerajkamra (Jan 19, 2013)

i wanna buy a new laptop but a little bit confused bcoz it's going to be my first lappy
i have budget around 40-42k
i'm confused between HP G6 2016 nd Asus K53SM-SX010D Laptop
plz help me guys


----------



## nikufellow (Jan 20, 2013)

can somebody enlighten me on exactly how much of a difference on gaming will 2313ax will have over 2010ax ?also is there any possibility of a budget a10 laptop without dgpu coming anytime soon ? 
thanks


----------



## topgear (Jan 20, 2013)

^^ 20-25% .. the core i5 cpu will compensate the performance gap but I think you should opt for dual gfx and a Dos lappy and install windows and drivers etc. - what's the harm in a little adventure


----------



## RON28 (Jan 22, 2013)

For all those whose budget is 45K, you can buy this laptop till 26Jan from tradus, i don't know how is Tradus as i have never purchased anything, they are giving Rs 10% off by applying this coupon 26JAN, here is the screenshot 

*i46.tinypic.com/qr0owp.jpg

above laptop is good with 1600x900 reso, only thing is it has I5 2ndGen proccy


----------



## powerstarprince (Jan 23, 2013)

Is it recommended to download the new amd catalyst 13.1 generic driver or stay with latest hp driver which is of catalyst 12.8 for switchable graphics with intel proc ?


----------



## niraj trehan (Jan 26, 2013)

Days back i posted a query regarding a laptop purchase.As the Purchase was meant to b from US i zeroed on  

Dell 15.6" Laptop 6GB Memory 750GB Hard Drive + 32GB Solid State Drive I15RSE-1667ALU - Best Buy

this being very much in my budget of 45 k and below.

Now the thing is i searched a bit more ..and found that Dell inspiron 15 R SE with 3rd Gen Intel® Core™ i7-3632QM processor and rest config is same ...apart from Fact that the previous one had 32 Gb SSD with it .
Kindly suggest me if its worth going for 900$ deal . (roughly 50k ) ?? 
I want to use this laptop mostly for gaming . 
Graphic Card being the same in both cases .. is it really worth opting for i7 thing ??


----------



## topgear (Jan 27, 2013)

^^ core i7 is the way to go IMO.


----------



## niraj trehan (Jan 27, 2013)

topgear said:


> ^^ core i7 is the way to go IMO.



ignoring SSD for i7 a good choice ? 
I mean will going for i7/ be a better gaming experience than i5 .. 
I feel there wont b much ... what say ??? Is it worth going for i7 ??


----------



## coderunknown (Jan 27, 2013)

you can always swap the optical drive for a better SSD but once bought can't replace the processor.


----------



## saswat23 (Jan 27, 2013)

And i7 is a Quad Core compared to Dual Core i5s. So, go for the i7.


----------



## shivang005 (Jan 27, 2013)

*Need help*

Samsung NP300E5C-S01IN Laptop (3rd Gen Ci5/ 4GB/ 1TB/ Win8/ 1GB Graph) 

vs 

Samsung NP350V5C-S02IN Laptop (3rd Gen Ci5/ 4GB/ 1TB/ Win7 HP/ 2GB Graph) 

Which would you all prefer Iam confused to take a windows 7 or windows 8  lappy

plz help


----------



## RON28 (Jan 28, 2013)

*Re: Need help*



shivang005 said:


> Samsung NP300E5C-S01IN Laptop (3rd Gen Ci5/ 4GB/ 1TB/ Win8/ 1GB Graph)
> 
> vs
> 
> ...



Welcome to TDF, obviously the laptop with AMD 7670M is better.


----------



## Harsh Pranami (Jan 29, 2013)

nikufellow said:


> Guys what do you think of this laptop - Lenovo Ideapad S405 (59-348194) Laptop (APU Quad Core A8/ 4GB/ 500GB/ Win8/ 1GB Graph) - Lenovo: Flipkart.com
> 
> Can it be sufficient for portable medium gaming


better go for this Combo of HP Pavilion G6-2313AX Laptop (APU Quad Core A10/ 6GB/ 1TB/ DOS/ 2.5GB Graph) - HP: Flipkart.com


----------



## topgear (Jan 30, 2013)

niraj trehan said:


> ignoring SSD for i7 a good choice ?
> I mean will going for i7/ be a better gaming experience than i5 ..
> I feel there wont b much ... what say ??? Is it worth going for i7 ??



only benefit of SSD faster OS and app loading time but it won't boost game FPS so you should stick with the i7 laptop.


----------



## ITTechPerson (Jan 30, 2013)

Hello everybody, can anyone please provide any feedback on the performance of Gigabyte laptops! As their service support is quite good at kolkata/siliguri. I am willing to purchase a low budget one (decent spec of i3).
Please suggest any model if you can.

Please give your input on the listed samsung laptop also along with their service support feedback (if any)
Samsung NP300E5X-A08IN (flipkart)
Samsung NP300E5X-U01IN (flipkart)


----------



## sidspark (Jan 30, 2013)

1) What is your budget?
INR34000-35000k


2) What size & weight consideration (if any) would you prefer?
2-3kg



3) Are there any brands that you prefer or any you really don't like?
a. Like:HP,dell
b. Dislike:none


4) What are the primary tasks will you be performing with this notebook? 
   lot of Gaming,Internet,video and image editing,HD movies,Dj softwares etc..to sum up Entertainment and Multimedia


5) What screen resolution(s) & type (glossy/matte) would you prefer?
  15.6"- 16" HD lED screen

6) Anything else you would like to say?
Discounts available on laptop,I prefer AMD A8 quad core or intel 2nd or 3rd gen i5 processor.
I am form Mysore,Karnataka,India
So infomation about local shops in Bengaluru and Mysore will help me.
Buying on- Feb last week

   all I need is a decent Gaming laptop for INR35k


----------



## topgear (Jan 31, 2013)

HP Pavilion G6-2313AX - may overshot budget by 1-2k but it's what you are looking for.


----------



## SabRakh (Jan 31, 2013)

) What is your budget? (INR or USD)  upto one lakh INR


2) What size & weight consideration (if any) would you prefer?    Screen size less than 15 inches, weight between 1 kg and two kg
 Netbook; 11" - 10” screen or less
 Thin and Light; 12" - 14" screen
 Mainstream; 15" - 16" screen
 Desktop Replacement; 17"+ screen



3) Are there any brands that you prefer or any you really don't like? 
 a. Like: Dell, Toshiba, Asus, Lenovo, Gateway, Acer
 b. Dislike: HP, Samsung, LG, Fujitsu, HCL


4) What are the primary tasks will you be performing with this notebook?  Net browsing, Multimedia watching, Occassional Gaming.




5) What screen resolution(s) & type (glossy/matte) would you prefer? Preferably HD, Full HD 


6) Anything else you would like to say? (eg: local purchase, ASS,matte/glossy finish) Matte/ Glossy doesnt matter ;     *Where to get Gateway NV series laptops in India (preferably online purchasing)*


----------



## rishabh (Jan 31, 2013)

_
1) What is your budget?_ (INR or USD)
    40k  (will stretch it past 35k if necessary) 


_2) What size & weight consideration (if any) would you prefer?
_
  preferably 14".'cos I find 15.6 very big


_3) What are the primary tasks will you be performing with this notebook? _

    movies,music,internet browsing..continuous downloading..multitasking.
No gaming.


_4) Anything else you would like to say? (eg: local purchase, ASS,matte/glossy finish)_

battery life should not be poor. ( not asking for great battery life)
    anything which is "not heavy" will do (in most cases does light=>sleek? ..I guess 14" will take care of it?)....
   looking for something future proof,should run decently for 3-4 years .
   Though I won't play games on it i guess it's better to have atleast 1 gb graphics card.
   Never used AMD,so no grudges.But prefer intel 3rd gen i series.


----------



## ankitkr091 (Feb 1, 2013)

rishabh said:


> _
> 1) What is your budget?_ (INR or USD)
> 40k  (will stretch it past 35k if necessary)
> 
> ...



Best under your budget is hp g4 2049 tx it has 14" screen ,3rd gen i5 

 *www.flipkart.com/hp-pavilion-g4-20...GMFN&ref=809a85b3-abbf-4954-9fcf-845c48e3e964


----------



## ankitkr091 (Feb 1, 2013)

sidspark said:


> 1) What is your budget?
> INR34000-35000k
> 
> 
> ...



 You can go for hp g6 2005ax which is available around for 31.9k 

Or u can go for hp g6 2313ax which is available for around 38 k... it has a10 so processing will be little faster than a8 ...


----------



## cookieberry (Feb 3, 2013)

ankitkr091 said:


> You can go for hp g6 2005ax which is available around for 31.9k
> 
> Or u can go for hp g6 2313ax which is available for around 38 k... it has a10 so processing will be little faster than a8 ...



1) What is your budget?
35k to 45k


2) What size & weight consideration would you prefer?

 15.6 sufficient 


3) What are the primary tasks will you be performing with this notebook?

movies,music,gaming

please help i need to within next 2 weeks

im Be first year student need for gaming and regular use

 thank you


----------



## powerstarprince (Feb 3, 2013)

cookieberry said:


> 1) What is your budget?
> 35k to 45k
> 
> 
> ...




Sony VAIO SVE15116EN Laptop (2nd Gen Ci5/ 4GB/ 500GB/ Win7 HB/ 1GB Graph) - Sony: Flipkart.com

Sony VAIO E15127CN Laptop (3rd Gen Ci5/ 4GB/ 500GB/ Win8/ 1GB Graph) - Sony: Flipkart.com


----------



## ankitkr091 (Feb 4, 2013)

cookieberry said:


> 1) What is your budget?
> 35k to 45k
> 
> 
> ...



You can go for hp g6 2313ax .it has a a10 processor and dual graphics and improves performance of some games.

Or u can go for dell inspiron 15r 

 *www.flipkart.com/dell-new-inspiron...WBZ6H&icmpid=reco_pp_same_computer_computer_6

It runs on 3rd gen i5 which has more processing power than a10.it has 1gb amd radeon 7670m same as hp 2313ax. 

U will find gaming experience almost same on the 2 laptops above. Only some games will find increased performance on hp g6 2313ax due to dual graphics.


----------



## aniv91 (Feb 4, 2013)

Hey guys!
Could u clarify if the Lenovo Ideapad Y500 comes with FHD 15.6 screen as standard issue? 
It seems to be available only in Flipkart, local vendors dont have FHD version.... #confused


----------



## powerstarprince (Feb 5, 2013)

aniv91 said:


> Hey guys!
> Could u clarify if the Lenovo Ideapad Y500 comes with FHD 15.6 screen as standard issue?
> It seems to be available only in Flipkart, local vendors dont have FHD version.... #confused



They will have, u just need to search a bit more


----------



## @pple (Feb 5, 2013)

I want to purchase a laptop.
mainly for gamming purpose...
budget is 35k-45k
games that i'll be playing will include Assassin's Creed 3,farcry 3,tom clancy ghost recon,BF3 etc(hope u all wil get what i need by these examples)..

i hv sorted out 2 laptops by doing some research..

plz suggest which 1 i must purchase or if cn gv sm b8r option tht will surely b helpful..!!

HP Pavilion G4-2049TX Laptop (3rd Gen Ci5/ 4GB/ 500GB/ DOS/ 1GB Graph) - HP: Flipkart.com

OR

HP Pavilion G6-2313AX Laptop (APU Quad Core A10/ 6GB/ 1TB/ DOS/ 2.5GB Graph) - HP: Flipkart.com

plzz help me out...
thankzz in advance....


----------



## ankitkr091 (Feb 5, 2013)

@pple said:


> I want to purchase a laptop.
> mainly for gamming purpose...
> budget is 35k-45k
> games that i'll be playing will include Assassin's Creed 3,farcry 3,tom clancy ghost recon,BF3 etc(hope u all wil get what i need by these examples)..
> ...



Hp g6 2049tx has a 14" screen ... so gaming will not be pleasurable on this laptop ... 

Better option is dell inspiron15r ..which comes at 45k and has the same specs with a 15.6" screen 
 *www.flipkart.com/m/dell-new-inspir...WBZ6H&icmpid=reco_pp_same_computer_computer_6

Hp g6 2313ax is also a good option.it has dual gfx and its xfire technology boosts performance in some games..


----------



## ammartinwala52 (Feb 6, 2013)

Hi guys
I need a laptop with following configs:
Requirements : 1gb dedicated Graphic Card, 3rd Gen I5, Windows 8, ram 4gb or more, disk space 500gb or more
Price: *<= 41k*


----------



## nikufellow (Feb 6, 2013)

ammartinwala52 said:


> Hi guys
> I need a laptop with following configs:
> Requirements : 1gb dedicated Graphic Card, 3rd Gen I5, Windows 8, ram 4gb or more, disk space 500gb or more
> Price: *<= 41k*



2049tx or 2016tx - they don't come with win 8 i guess


----------



## rishabh (Feb 6, 2013)

How's this laptop? (won't use for gaming)
How's the after-sales-service of ASUS?


----------



## @pple (Feb 7, 2013)

HP G6 2313AX  will b better tthn dell inspiron 15r for gamming???


----------



## ankitkr091 (Feb 7, 2013)

@pple said:


> HP G6 2313AX  will b better tthn dell inspiron 15r for gamming???



Dell inspiron 15r will be a better choice as the crossfire is not working as expected in hp 2313ax. So the dual graphics are not being utilised properly. In the future amd may release better graphics drivers to increase performance of crossfire. Right  now go for dell inspiron 15r.


----------



## GhorMaanas (Feb 7, 2013)

Hello!

i have an HP Pavilion DV6114TX laptop. yes, quite old. i will be heading to lamington road in a few days to get its keyboard replaced, from a shop besides primeabgb. could someone pls tell me what all options i have in modding the laptop? apart from the keypad, i would like to get the top case surrounding the keypad replaced too. is it possible? if someone here knows of modding options for the laptop, as well as any better shop at lamington road to get it done, pls advise.

thanks!


----------



## niraj trehan (Feb 9, 2013)

hey guys ... what are the things we shud keep in mind to prolong the battery life ..??? i have heard alot about charging and discharging cycles ! shud we kip the laptop on ac power asmuch as possible ???


----------



## manoj_it (Feb 11, 2013)

Hi 

I am planning to buy laptop under range of 40k.For which i need i3 3rd gneration processor with 500gb HD and 1 GB grapgics Card. Please let me know any laptop for this configuration.I am looking for DELL or Sony.Also let me know if there are any other laptops from other brands in same price range.
Also what will be the preformance difference if I go for i5 2nd generation processor instead of i3 3rd.

I will using laptop for programming ,surfing and little bit of gaming .


Thanks
Manoj


----------



## coolguyind (Feb 11, 2013)

hi guys...suggest me a laptop/ultrabook...
(1) First and most important xcelent multi media exprience.
(2) no -hard core gamer (not played any major titles yet, but like to try a few).
(3) good battery life.
(4) good After Sales.

But as for purpse...I still say... multimedia...streaming online..videos...songs....so display quality and sound effects or quality should be xcelent. As for budget not decided yet...but can suggest upto 60K.


----------



## powerstarprince (Feb 11, 2013)

Hey did anyone experience this in their g4 or g6 hp laptops... using windows 8, when i turn on the laptop sometimes it shuts down on itself before booting windows. The login screen won't come and i'm not sure if it happens after the hp logo appears or before. Usually within 10 secs of turning it on, it shuts down itself. I can see that the wifi button turns red and the screen flashes a bit then goes blank or off before shut down.
Is this normal or not? when i turn it on again after this, it boots normally fine and without any problem.


----------



## dashing.sujay (Feb 12, 2013)

niraj trehan said:


> hey guys ... what are the things we shud keep in mind to prolong the battery life ..??? i have heard alot about charging and discharging cycles ! shud we kip the laptop on ac power asmuch as possible ???



Some pointers


* Don't use laptop always on charging, it degrades battery.

* Don't game on battery, it stresses battery uselessly and eats it's already fixed charging cycles.

* Don't completely drain the battery, and don't even follow those zero to 100 likewise guides. Modern Li-ion batteries don't need all this fuss.

* If your laptop has got the option to limit charging to say, 80%, enable it. It will save those precious charging cycles.

* Lastly, don't take ultra care, be little cool 



manoj_it said:


> Hi
> 
> I am planning to buy laptop under range of 40k.For which i need i3 3rd gneration processor with 500gb HD and 1 GB grapgics Card. Please let me know any laptop for this configuration.I am looking for DELL or Sony.Also let me know if there are any other laptops from other brands in same price range.
> Also what will be the preformance difference if I go for i5 2nd generation processor instead of i3 3rd.
> ...



There's an inspiron model of i3 + 7670m. It's perfect for you.

Processing power wise, i5 is much ahead of i3. But in gaming, its more or less same. If you really do some cpu hogging development like kernel compilation or intensive database work, then go for i5.



coolguyind said:


> hi guys...suggest me a laptop/ultrabook...
> (1) First and most important xcelent multi media exprience.
> (2) no -hard core gamer (not played any major titles yet, but like to try a few).
> (3) good battery life.
> ...



There's a vaio at 70k but with FHD IPS screen which is totally worth it. Plus it has 640m LE, which will suffice for medium gaming at 1080p.



shadow said:


> Hey did anyone experience this in their g4 or g6 hp laptops... using windows 8, when i turn on the laptop sometimes it shuts down on itself before booting windows. The login screen won't come and i'm not sure if it happens after the hp logo appears or before. Usually within 10 secs of turning it on, it shuts down itself. I can see that the wifi button turns red and the screen flashes a bit then goes blank or off before shut down.
> Is this normal or not? when i turn it on again after this, it boots normally fine and without any problem.



Not faced and not normal.


----------



## topgear (Feb 12, 2013)

manoj_it said:


> Hi
> 
> I am planning to buy laptop under range of 40k.For which i need i3 3rd gneration processor with 500gb HD and 1 GB grapgics Card. Please let me know any laptop for this configuration.I am looking for DELL or Sony.Also let me know if there are any other laptops from other brands in same price range.
> Also what will be the preformance difference if I go for i5 2nd generation processor instead of i3 3rd.
> ...



Have a look at the Samsung NP300V5A-S0CIN - though it has a 2nd gen SB cpu the core i7 2670QM is a very powerful cpu under the hood of any laptop and it also has 1GB Nvidia 520MX gfx chip, for better gfx and core i5 3rd gen cpu look for Dell New Inspiron 14R.



coolguyind said:


> hi guys...suggest me a laptop/ultrabook...
> (1) First and most important xcelent multi media exprience.
> (2) no -hard core gamer (not played any major titles yet, but like to try a few).
> (3) good battery life.
> ...



Dell Inspiron 15R ( i7 3612QM, HD 7670M ).


----------



## klifford (Feb 12, 2013)

guys any reviews about hp envy 4-1002tx and the hp folio 13?


----------



## Vivek Ananda (Feb 12, 2013)

i'm planning to buy a budget gaming laptop and i zeroed my choice on Samsung NP355V5C-S05IN
Samsung NP355V5C-S05IN Laptop (APU Quad Core A8/ 6GB/ 1TB/ Win8/ 1.5GB Graph) - Samsung: Flipkart.com
but i need to know whether the laptop supports turbo boost as the base speed of 1.9ghz will not be enough for me. i know it has same chipset as HP a8 counterparts but i'm afraid if samsung has did any restrictions to disable the turbo boost in it. kindly reply ASAP


----------



## wolfsbane9513 (Feb 12, 2013)

Hi Everyone,

I bought an asus K55vm Laptop last september it was worked fine for few months.But now whenever i use the laptop for high end gaming like Half life2 episode 1 it shuts down automatically after 10 minutes i even bought a cooling pad expecting it to be a heating issue.But the problem still persists.Games like Mass effect2,prototype, prototype 2 and many others work fine but if it comes to NFS carbon or Half life 2 Episode 1 it shuts down.I bought this laptop for its high end processing and gaming purpose only.It would be great if anyone can solve my problem.
Configuration of the laptop is:-
Intel(R)  Core(TM) i7-3610QM CPU @ 2.30Ghz 
Ram 8.00 GB
Memory 1TB
nvidia GEFORCE GT 360M 2GB
Intel R HD GRAPHICS 4000
Windows experience rating 5.9.
64 bit O.S


----------



## powerstarprince (Feb 12, 2013)

dashing.sujay said:


> Some pointers
> 
> 
> * Don't use laptop always on charging, it degrades battery.
> ...




are u using windows 8? I think it might be bcoz of new hybrid boot which does not shutdown completely. I heard it is often required to go for full shutdown on a regular basis.


----------



## dashing.sujay (Feb 12, 2013)

wolfsbane9513 said:


> Hi Everyone,
> 
> I bought an asus K55vm Laptop last september it was worked fine for few months.But now whenever i use the laptop for high end gaming like Half life2 episode 1 it shuts down automatically after 10 minutes i even bought a cooling pad expecting it to be a heating issue.But the problem still persists.Games like Mass effect2,prototype, prototype 2 and many others work fine but if it comes to NFS carbon or Half life 2 Episode 1 it shuts down.I bought this laptop for its high end processing and gaming purpose only.It would be great if anyone can solve my problem.
> Configuration of the laptop is:-
> ...



Check your temps using HWmonitor, and post here.



shadow said:


> are u using windows 8? I think it might be bcoz of new hybrid boot which does not shutdown completely. I heard it is often required to go for full shutdown on a regular basis.



No, running win 7. Never heard anything like that.


----------



## powerstarprince (Feb 12, 2013)

dashing.sujay said:


> Check your temps using HWmonitor, and post here.
> 
> 
> 
> No, running win 7. Never heard anything like that.



Yeah it doesn't happen in windows 7... it shud be either due to win 8 or some fault with hp laptop.


----------



## AshutoshAlex24 (Feb 14, 2013)

1) What is your budget? (INR or USD)
75k-85k

2) What size & weight consideration (if any) would you prefer?
Mainstream; 15" - 16" screen

3) Are there any brands that you prefer or any you really don't like?
a. Like:Any as long as no heating issues.
b. Dislike:None


4) What are the primary tasks will you be performing with this notebook? 
Web developing,working on database server,working on java IDE(netbeans and eclipse) and since i'm still pursuing B.Tech in CSE I will try new language compilers and software from time to time and some good amount of gaming too.

5) What screen resolution(s) & type (glossy/matte) would you prefer?
Didn't put much thoughts on that

6) Anything else you would like to say? (eg: local purchase, ASS,matte/glossy finish)
Some specification which i would like to specify:

Windows 8 64bit
i7 3rd Generation
8gb-12gb RAM
750gb or more HDD
2gb video card preferably NVIDIA GEFORCE

Thanks.


----------



## topgear (Feb 15, 2013)

^^ here :
SVS13A15GN : S Series : VAIO™ Laptop & Computer : Sony India


----------



## dashing.sujay (Feb 15, 2013)

topgear said:


> ^^ here :
> SVS13A15GN : S Series : VAIO™ Laptop & Computer : Sony India



He asked for 15" tg.


----------



## desidude2013 (Feb 15, 2013)

would like to know genuine shops at lamington road to buy laptops. had read on the internet that some dealers there remove labels and stick higher end processor labels on lower end models. then they sell at less cost showing thats its core i3 /i5. also do they provide genuine invoices. 

how does one claim warranty on laptops ie based on serial number or purchase date on invoice


----------



## Hrishi (Feb 24, 2013)

Q.Can you guys share some information on importing laptops from Abroad ?? Or purchasing the ones already imported from existing shops in India . I heard there are some warranty issues , but it'll do for me.
Actually I can't find any good laptop under 700-800$ budget in India that can play BF3 or similar games at high settings(not ultra but at least high@1366x768).

Went through a hell lot of benchmark results and gaming performance (frames rates mostly) , for 7670m vs 7670m+7660G vs GT630m. , most of them can't surpass 30FPS mark.  ,
The latest trinity model has a10-4600 which is better than SB I3 , but according to most results he CF thing is more like a gimmick .
The IVB Ci5 can dance circles around the a10-4600 in raw performance , but as such no noticeable benefit in gaming.

I am planning for a new laptops for moderate to above moderate gaming. Most of the ones available in India can't handle anything above average games.[under the price bracket]
Desktop configured under same price tag can easily play high to ultra modes. And if required then can be overclocked too. Unfortunately I can't keep a Desktop as they are not at all portable.

Q.What I was wondering is that are there any shops in India that provide imported models ?? ( Most 800$ laptops in US comes with a Quad-Core CPU, 650m GPU at least.)
Now how much extra expense do we need to spare on to get such models in India ?? 

Q.I know overclocking a Laptop will kill it gradually, but do they actually support overclocking with decent results at least in frame rates ?? I have heard that APUs have some issues in overclocking (at least my Brazos one doesn't allows it.) Though , it has a turbo for IGP. 

Can settle for those 7670m , 630m models only if they have considerable overclocking potential and support the gaming requirements.And yeah I am ready for adventures in case anything gets messed up , but need that gaming power in the end no matter even If I have to unscrew it 10 times a day.

Expecting a detailed answer on this. 

[PS : I have never used a mainstream laptop with gaming capabilities (14" or higher yet.) Only a Average Desktop and Netbook user , Now looking to play some demanding games with good graphics .However I am confused like hell.]
How does it feels to play heavy games on a 1366x768 resolution with medium details ?? Are they just passable or they do look good ??


----------



## topgear (Feb 25, 2013)

have a look at this 
Samsung NP550P5C-S05IN Laptop (3rd Gen Ci7/ 8GB/ 1TB/ Win8/ 2GB Graph) - Samsung: Flipkart.com


----------



## Hrishi (Feb 26, 2013)

topgear said:


> have a look at this
> Samsung NP550P5C-S05IN Laptop (3rd Gen Ci7/ 8GB/ 1TB/ Win8/ 2GB Graph) - Samsung: Flipkart.com



Thanks TopGear , I bought this model for a friend of mine few months ago@56k. Its a very good laptop indeed , except few few issues. However , its a little over my budget. I can go to a maximum of 45k at this moment.
Can I get similar config laptops (imported ones ) in India at cheaper rates ? Any possibility ???

TopGear , how about the Lenevo Z500 with Core I5 3210m , and GT 645m GPU ?? [ It was released recently , p'bably a day or two ago.]
How fast the GT645m will be against 7670 in gaming ?? Pure Gaming. 
Thanks,.


----------



## JohnephSi (Feb 27, 2013)

Hi frens my vaio adapter is not working ..my model is 19.5 v 3.9A vgp-ac19v33 ..i check the sony site but it is very costly from where can i buy the adaptor..will it not AFFECT IF I USE A non sony adaptor..and how much will be the amount???plz help me urgent guys

and hws the LAPCARE chargers can i use on ma laptop


----------



## dashing.sujay (Feb 27, 2013)

You can buy cooler master chargers of same volt rating, of around 1.5 k. And you won't face any compatibility issue.


----------



## JohnephSi (Feb 27, 2013)

cooller master where can i get it ...i flipkart???

and is the pin sam for all

and any other company's adaptor suggestion


----------



## Harsh Pranami (Feb 27, 2013)

Rishi. said:


> Thanks TopGear , I bought this model for a friend of mine few months ago@56k. Its a very good laptop indeed , except few few issues. However , its a little over my budget. I can go to a maximum of 45k at this moment.
> Can I get similar config laptops (imported ones ) in India at cheaper rates ? Any possibility ???
> 
> TopGear , how about the Lenevo Z500 with Core I5 3210m , and GT 645m GPU ?? [ It was released recently , p'bably a day or two ago.]
> ...



gt645 is way better than 7670.  7670 is comparable to gt 630.


----------



## topgear (Feb 27, 2013)

Rishi. said:


> Thanks TopGear , I bought this model for a friend of mine few months ago@56k. Its a very good laptop indeed , except few few issues. However , its a little over my budget. I can go to a maximum of 45k at this moment.
> Can I get similar config laptops (imported ones ) in India at cheaper rates ? Any possibility ???
> 
> TopGear , how about the Lenevo Z500 with Core I5 3210m , and GT 645m GPU ?? [ It was released recently , p'bably a day or two ago.]
> ...



GT645M 3DMark11 Score : ~P2000
HD7670M 3DMark 11 Score : ~P1000

latops with HD7660G+HD7670M outperform GT645 by a little margin - 5-10% ( based on 3DMark 11 result ).


----------



## JohnephSi (Feb 27, 2013)

My psu adapter shows 19.5V 3.9A but can i get the coolermaster model NA 65 which supports only 3.42A...will it not hamper my laptop performance

Any idea how much is the cost for NA 90 and NA 65 model

The original one they gave was 75W.and can i use 65W with 19V


----------



## dashing.sujay (Feb 28, 2013)

JohnephSi said:


> My psu adapter shows 19.5V 3.9A but can i get the coolermaster model NA 65 which supports only 3.42A...will it not hamper my laptop performance
> 
> Any idea how much is the cost for NA 90 and NA 65 model
> 
> The original one they gave was 75W.and can i use 65W with 19V



low watt rating charger = slow charge. No harm in using. Just match the volt rating. Get at least 75w.


----------



## Hrishi (Feb 28, 2013)

topgear said:


> GT645M 3DMark11 Score : ~P2000
> HD7670M 3DMark 11 Score : ~P1000
> 
> latops with HD7660G+HD7670M outperform GT645 by a little margin - 5-10% ( based on 3DMark 11 result ).


.
Yeah , but as per NoteBookCheck the ACF , yields performance close to GT640m in best scenarios.
So , I guess the GT645m(overclocked 640) is definitely going to be a winner.

However a 645M laptop costs at least 6-8K more than the 7660G+7670M.


----------



## JohnephSi (Feb 28, 2013)

what about 90W and 95W with 19v...the original they gave was 19.5V


----------



## ITTechPerson (Feb 28, 2013)

1) What is your budget? (INR or USD)
25 to 28 k (INR)

2) What size & weight consideration (if any) would you prefer?
size: no pref.
weight: as light possible

3) Are there any brands that you prefer or any you really don't like?
a. Like: Dell, Asus, Gigabyte, Samsung
b. Dislike: nill

4) What are the primary tasks will you be performing with this notebook? 
Data editing, Internet, casual gaming, Music 

5) What screen resolution(s) & type (glossy/matte) would you prefer?
no preference

6) Anything else you would like to say?
After sales support should be good.
Processor: i3

any suggestion ??
Regards


----------



## dashing.sujay (Feb 28, 2013)

JohnephSi said:


> what about 90W and 95W with 19v...the original they gave was 19.5V



Is it exact 19v ? Did you cross checked ?


----------



## coderunknown (Feb 28, 2013)

ITTechPerson said:


> 1) What is your budget? (INR or USD)
> 25 to 28 k (INR)
> 
> 2) What size & weight consideration (if any) would you prefer?
> ...



light, gaming and i3 can't coexist under 30k.

HP 4445S ProBook <--- light + gaming. no core i3 + 31k pricetag.
Dell Vostro 2420 <--- somewhat light + 2nd gen core i3 + 28k. but no gaming.
HP 2000-2125TU <--- everything except it being 2.5kg


----------



## JohnephSi (Mar 1, 2013)

ya i checked it..19,5V written in my vaio also and on the adapter but cooler master has 19V models only....


----------



## semwal.amit (Mar 1, 2013)

1) What is your budget? (INR or USD)
50 to 55 k (INR)

2) What size & weight consideration (if any) would you prefer?
size: no pref.
weight: as light possible

3) Are there any brands that you prefer or any you really don't like?
a. Like: Dell, Asus, Lenovo,HP, Sony
b. Dislike: nill

4) What are the primary tasks will you be performing with this notebook? 
Programming, software development, interner surfing, movies

5) What screen resolution(s) & type (glossy/matte) would you prefer?
Surprise me

6) Anything else you would like to say?
After sales support should be good.
Good Build Quality
Battery life
Lightweight
Futureproof
Processor: 3rd Gen i5/i7

I am looking for  a new laptop from some time. and I have even posted some questions on this thread but I cnt decide on a laptop. I am confused with laptop/ulrabooks.

If I wait for a few months is anything good planned by companies?

I am about to be placed in Dell. Does Dell EPP program offers much discount ? is it worth waiting


----------



## tkin (Mar 1, 2013)

semwal.amit said:


> 1) What is your budget? (INR or USD)
> 50 to 55 k (INR)
> 
> 2) What size & weight consideration (if any) would you prefer?
> ...


Yes, as much as I'd heard Dell offers good discount, get this: Dell Inspiron 15R Laptop (3rd Gen Ci7/ 4GB/ 1TB/ Win7 HB/ 1GB Graph) - Dell: Flipkart.com


----------



## Harsh Pranami (Mar 1, 2013)

Rishi. said:


> .
> Yeah , but as per NoteBookCheck the ACF , yields performance close to GT640m in best scenarios.
> So , I guess the GT645m(overclocked 640) is definitely going to be a winner.
> 
> However a 645M laptop costs at least 6-8K more than the 7660G+7670M.



If it is for pure gaming 7660+7670 is definitely good choice considering it's sweet budget.


----------



## Richie Rich (Mar 1, 2013)

URGENT-- My cousin need a 15.6" laptop under 28k. He is a businessman so the usage is normal. Tally and net surfing. Prefer hp/dell/lenovo with onsite warranty.


----------



## JohnephSi (Mar 1, 2013)

in simple will 19v work on my system

plz reply fast ga buy it 2mrw

plz reply fast ga buy it 2mrw


----------



## coderunknown (Mar 2, 2013)

Richie Rich said:


> URGENT-- My cousin need a 15.6" laptop under 28k. He is a businessman so the usage is normal. Tally and net surfing. Prefer hp/dell/lenovo with onsite warranty.



HP 2000-2125TU (buy locally).


----------



## dashing.sujay (Mar 2, 2013)

JohnephSi said:


> in simple will 19v work on my system
> 
> plz reply fast ga buy it 2mrw
> 
> plz reply fast ga buy it 2mrw



Yes, it will.


----------



## JohnephSi (Mar 2, 2013)

ok thank you ..then iam going for 90W

at last bought sony 19.5V at 1.3k..thnks


----------



## axelzdly1 (Mar 3, 2013)

Hello guys.! Buying a laptop/netbook for my friend.He is trying to buy it for his birthday,which is on 5th of this month.
So, i need some immediate suggestions.

1) What is your budget? 
20 - 25k

2) What size & weight consideration (if any) would you prefer?

15'
or anything that would fit to the budget



3) Are there any brands that you prefer or any you really don't like?

Anything will be fine! But my local seller has a good stock of ACER laptops.


4) What are the primary tasks will you be performing with this notebook? 


5) What screen resolution(s) & type (glossy/matte) would you prefer?
16:9 , 1366x768 & finish doesn't matter


6) Anything else you would like to say? (eg: local purchase, ASS,matte/glossy finish)

1.Need atleast 6 hr battery backup
2.DVD drive is a must.
3.Simple design is preferred, as this will be his first one.


----------



## Hrishi (Mar 4, 2013)

axelzdly1 said:


> Hello guys.! Buying a laptop/netbook for my friend.He is trying to buy it for his birthday,which is on 5th of this month.
> So, i need some immediate suggestions.
> 
> 1) What is your budget?
> ...



I don't think mainstream laptops with good processor will provide at least 6 hours of backup under 25k strictly.!


----------



## bhokal (Mar 4, 2013)

1) What is your budget? (INR or USD)
35-40k (INR)

2) What size & weight consideration (if any) would you prefer?
size: 15.6 inch
weight: as light possible

3) Are there any brands that you prefer or any you really don't like?
a. Like: Dell, Asus, Lenovo,HP, Sony, Samsung
b. Dislike: nill

4) What are the primary tasks will you be performing with this notebook?
Programming, software development,gaming, movies

5) What screen resolution(s) & type (glossy/matte) would you prefer?
as good as possible

6) Anything else you would like to say?
After sales support should be good.
Good Build Quality
Lightweight
USB 3 ports atleast

I have selected this one below 
Samsung NP370R5E-S06IN Notebook ( Intel Core i3-3120M/4 GB /750 GB HDD/ Win8/ 2 GB Graphics-AMD-8750M /15.6 Inch) - Buy Laptops Online @ Lowest Prices | Snapdeal
as I think its lightweight + has a graphics card ati radeon 8750m. Maybe battery will be an issue as its 3 cell but its 43Wh so it might be good.
Any opinions people


----------



## Anhit_91 (Mar 5, 2013)

HI Frndzz Please Suggest me a budget Laptop 


1) What is your budget? (INR or USD)
36k...max 38k

2) What size & weight consideration (if any) would you prefer?
 14" prefered



3) Are there any brands that you prefer or any you really don't like?
a. Like:HP,DELL,SAMSUNG



4) What are the primary tasks will you be performing with this notebook?
 Gaming like AC3,COD II,FAR CRY 3...

5) What screen resolution(s) & type (glossy/matte) would you prefer?
ANY

6) Anything else you would like to say? (eg: local purchase, ASS,matte/glossy finish)


----------



## topgear (Mar 6, 2013)

This is what you are looking for :
HP Pavilion G6-2312AX Laptop (APU Quad Core A10/ 4GB/ 1TB/ Win8/ 2.5GB Graph) - HP: Flipkart.com
or for a cheaper option :
HP Pavilion G6-2314AX Laptop (APU Quad Core A8/ 6GB/ 1TB/ DOS/ 1.5GB Graph) - HP: Flipkart.com


----------



## Mudassir19 (Mar 6, 2013)

what do you guys think about this...
configure.ap.dell.com/dellstore/config.aspx?oc=w540760in8&model_id=inspiron-14-3421&c=in&l=en&s=dhs&cs=indhs1

It has an i3 processor...but surprisingly a gt730m..! 
Wat do you think are its gaming capabilities..?


----------



## coderunknown (Mar 6, 2013)

Anhit_91 said:


> HI Frndzz Please Suggest me a budget Laptop
> 
> 
> 1) What is your budget? (INR or USD)
> ...



HP Pavilion G4-2049TX



Mudassir19 said:


> what do you guys think about this...
> configure.ap.dell.com/dellstore/config.aspx?oc=w540760in8&model_id=inspiron-14-3421&c=in&l=en&s=dhs&cs=indhs1
> 
> It has an i3 processor...but surprisingly a gt730m..!
> Wat do you think are its gaming capabilities..?



poor. check the processor. it is a ULV processor means max 1.9Ghz dual core. avoid.


----------



## Hrishi (Mar 6, 2013)

Bought i7 plus gt640m based laptop (acer ) at 48.5k with extended warranty for total 3 yrs.


----------



## Harsh Pranami (Mar 6, 2013)

Rishi. said:


> Bought i7 plus gt640m based laptop (acer ) at 48.5k with extended warranty for total 3 yrs.



Can you post the screenshot of games along with fps??? Please. I'm thinking of suggesting this to my friend.


----------



## Hrishi (Mar 6, 2013)

Harsh Pranami said:


> Can you post the screenshot of games along with fps??? Please. I'm thinking of suggesting this to my friend.


Certainly but I will have to get s0me games first. Will buy a few in this week. P'bably modern warfare 3.

Will put a review soon.


----------



## Harsh Pranami (Mar 6, 2013)

Rishi. said:


> Certainly but I will have to get s0me games first. Will buy a few in this week. P'bably modern warfare 3.
> 
> Will put a review soon.



*cough....cough*


----------



## coderunknown (Mar 6, 2013)

Rishi. said:


> Bought i7 plus gt640m based laptop (acer ) at 48.5k with extended warranty for total 3 yrs.



congrats. model number?


----------



## Hrishi (Mar 6, 2013)

Sam said:


> congrats. model number?



Thanks Sam. 
The model no. Is Acer aspire v3 571g 73614g50makk


----------



## Hrishi (Mar 6, 2013)

Harsh Pranami said:


> *cough....cough*



Hehe. Don't get me wrong.  . But I will buy one or two multiplayer games because I need all features.


----------



## nikufellow (Mar 10, 2013)

*www.snapdeal.com/product/samsung-n...=1;0;20&utm_source=omegatxn&utm_campaign=afts

Need opinions on this one as a gaming laptop


----------



## nikufellow (Mar 10, 2013)

Also tell me how i3+8750m stands against i5+7670m with respect to gaming


----------



## topgear (Mar 11, 2013)

i5+HD7670M


----------



## Harsh Pranami (Mar 14, 2013)

topgear said:


> i5+HD7670M



8750=radeon 7730=nvidia 640gt. Wouldn't that be a better option. Sorry I'm


----------



## Hrishi (Mar 14, 2013)

nikufellow said:


> Also tell me how i3+8750m stands against i5+7670m with respect to gaming


For gaming I5 is the least.
7670m should be close to gt630m and 8750~gt645m. I am not sure though , because results vary from system to system and driver versions.


----------



## dashing.sujay (Mar 14, 2013)

Rishi. said:


> For gaming I5 is the least.
> 7670m should be close to gt630m and 8750~gt645m. I am not sure though , because results vary from system to system and driver versions.



Least ? Not at all. i3 is good enough, i5 being max you can use. In high end games, it's the GPU which is bottlenecked, not CPU; especially in case of mobile GPUs.


----------



## oneashutosh (Mar 14, 2013)

*Purchasing laptop from UK , will its warranty be valid in india?*

I live in india and have decided to purchase a dell inspiron laptop from UK through one ofmy friend
But i want to know if the 1 year warranty andthe accidental damage protection(ADP) would be valid in india?


----------



## Harsh Pranami (Mar 15, 2013)

dashing.sujay said:


> Least ? Not at all. i3 is good enough, i5 being max you can use. In high end games, it's the GPU which is bottlenecked, not CPU; especially in case of mobile GPUs.



SO i3+8750 is better choice.


----------



## Hrishi (Mar 15, 2013)

dashing.sujay said:


> Least ? Not at all. i3 is good enough, i5 being max you can use. In high end games, it's the GPU which is bottlenecked, not CPU; especially in case of mobile GPUs.



In high end games , specially in Multi-Player modes a better CPU will always deliver better frame rates.
Consider checking out BF3 in MP mode , on Ci3 vs Ci5 with same GPU.

Although in casual games you might not notice major difference b/w Ci3 and Ci5 , but still due to higher clock speed and Turbo , I5 will perform better than I3.
Apart from that , its not just gaming that matters. You''ll notice considerable difference b/w i3 and i5 in non-gaming applications.

I would still go for a Core I5 at least , if its under my budget.


----------



## dashing.sujay (Mar 15, 2013)

Rishi. said:


> In high end games , specially in Multi-Player modes a better CPU will always deliver better frame rates.
> Consider checking out BF3 in MP mode , on Ci3 vs Ci5 with same GPU.
> 
> Although in casual games you might not notice major difference b/w Ci3 and Ci5 , but still due to higher clock speed and Turbo , I5 will perform better than I3.
> ...



Well, MOST of the games are GPU dependent. CPU taxing games are very few and that too when you play them at ultra-high resolution with all eye candies, which most mobile GPUs are highly incapable of doing. You take almost any game, and test with a low end CPU + High end GPU VS high end CPU + low end GPU; better GPU will be of course better. Also this doesn't mean that CPU does not matters, it does matters, but not as much as GPU. You should always "balance" the config. Plus, it's not logical to compare mobile gaming to the scale of BF3 as it belongs to the extreme category which laptop gaming is certainly not targeted for. (at least mainstream "gaming" laptops for god sake)

Also, there are very few applications which an average user uses, which gets a decent bump in performance by using i5 vs i3. Again, it's user specific.

PS: I'm not trying to stop you from getting an i5, but just stating the facts.


----------



## a2mn2002 (Mar 16, 2013)

I have a some queries : 
*1.*  For playing games like Manhunt 2 mafia II NFS Shift med -high which one is better " 3rd Gen i3 + 7670m/6** OR 3rd Gen  i5    + Intel HD 4000 @ 40k
*2.  *Laptops which have no physical left right buttons in touchpad , are good or not. ?


----------



## Hrishi (Mar 16, 2013)

a2mn2002 said:


> I have a some queries :
> *1.*  For playing games like Manhunt 2 mafia II NFS Shift med -high which one is better " 3rd Gen i3 + 7670m/6** OR 3rd Gen  i5    + Intel HD 4000 @ 40k
> *2.  *Laptops which have no physical left right buttons in touchpad , are good or not. ?



I would go for a Discrete GPU + CPU setup for gaming. The reason why I won't insist on going for i5+HD4000 is because the entire load will be on the CPU die while gaming , thus causing too much heat in the package , might lead to overheating if playing nfs-shift or nfs-hot pursuit like games at medium settings. ( I am not 100% sure , but I think this can happen if the iGPU+CPU gets too stressed.)
If you go for the DGPU+CPU setup it'll be better. (Load sharing.)

But @40k , I think you can get an I5+630m or equivalent , which will suffice for more than casual gaming.


----------



## a2mn2002 (Mar 16, 2013)

Then Plz suggest me the model with 3rd gen i5 + dgpu ? under 40k


----------



## Hrishi (Mar 16, 2013)

Acer Aspire V3 571G Laptop (3rd Gen Ci5/ 4GB/ 500GB/ Linux/ 1GB Graph) (NX.RZJSI.006) - Acer: Flipkart.com



Dell New Inspiron 14R Laptop (3rd Gen Ci5/ 4GB/ 500GB/ Ubuntu/ 1GB Graph) - Dell: Flipkart.com

*www.flipkart.com/hp-pavilion-g4-2049tx-laptop-3rd-gen-ci5-4gb-500gb-dos-1gb-graph/p/itmdf3cknqtzdkgh?pid=COMDF3CGGZRKGMFN&ref=717c5a50-9411-4e43-9880-a64ebf0e7029&srno=t_1&otracker=from-search&query=2049tx

There are several other laptops too in this price range , but depending on your usage.
Some laptops come with 2GB of VRAM , instead of 1GB .  That extra 1 GB VRAM is of no use unless the GPU is a high end or you are using multiple monitor setup.


----------



## a2mn2002 (Mar 16, 2013)

Rishi. said:


> Acer Aspire V3 571G Laptop (3rd Gen Ci5/ 4GB/ 500GB/ Linux/ 1GB Graph) (NX.RZJSI.006) - Acer: Flipkart.com
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I need 15 incher. U got this model so plz provide me a review. Noise and heat and battery life while gaming is my concern.


----------



## Hrishi (Mar 16, 2013)

a2mn2002 said:


> I need 15 incher. U got this model so plz provide me a review. Noise and heat and battery life while gaming is my concern.



I have a different model of Acer V3 571G but similiar design and looks.
Since mine is I7+640m so , it has to heat up at heavy games. But temperature stays under 90C at max. The cooling system and vents are placed well so its effective.
As far as noise is concerned , that only happens when running at full blast.


----------



## a2mn2002 (Mar 16, 2013)

Any other options from Dell lenovo hp etc ?


----------



## pratik385 (Mar 16, 2013)

Hi!

Greetings, after a while coming to this section 
Any recommendations for below request?

1) What is your budget? (INR or USD)
INR within 50,000

2) What size & weight consideration (if any) would you prefer?
14"-15" screen

3) Are there any brands that you prefer or any you really don't like?
a. Like: Any reputed brand


4) What are the primary tasks will you be performing with this notebook? 
This is a gift for my sister. She won't play any games. Mainly watch Movies, listen to music and surf on Internet.
One thing though, It will be good if Laptop has a good battery backup and should be light weight (Not heavy/bulky).

5) What screen resolution(s) & type (glossy/matte) would you prefer?
Resolution HD- 720/1080p & glossy/matte - wont matter

6) Anything else you would like to say? (eg: local purchase, ASS,matte/glossy finish)
Store/Online

Thanks in advance guys


----------



## topgear (Mar 17, 2013)

HP 4540s ProBook.


----------



## dashing.sujay (Mar 17, 2013)

Rishi. said:


> I would go for a Discrete GPU + CPU setup for gaming. The reason why I won't insist on going for i5+HD4000 is because the entire load will be on the CPU die while gaming , thus causing too much heat in the package , might lead to overheating if playing nfs-shift or nfs-hot pursuit like games at medium settings. ( I am not 100% sure , but I think this can happen if the iGPU+CPU gets too stressed.)
> If you go for the DGPU+CPU setup it'll be better. (Load sharing.)
> 
> But @40k , I think you can get an I5+630m or equivalent , which will suffice for more than casual gaming.



i3 + 7670 > i5 + 630M


----------



## Hrishi (Mar 17, 2013)

dashing.sujay said:


> i3 + 7670 > i5 + 630M


7670~630M. [ A mere difference of 2-5%. Some games benefit from 630m while some from 7670m.]

Doesn't matter whether one gets a 7670m+Ci3 or 630m+Ci5 ,  won't notice any major difference in gaming. It'll almost be same.
Whereas getting a better CPU is always a good idea , if willing to spend the money.

No offense , but you seem to insist more on Ci3 than Ci5.
Fortunately there are Ci5+7670m based laptop in market as well.


----------



## dashing.sujay (Mar 17, 2013)

Rishi. said:


> 7670~630M. [ A mere difference of 2-5%. Some games benefit from 630m while some from 7670m.]
> 
> Doesn't matter whether one gets a 7670m+Ci3 or 630m+Ci5 ,  won't notice any major difference in gaming. It'll almost be same.
> Whereas getting a better CPU is always a good idea , *if willing to spend the money.*



Yes, the difference is not much, but seen from a gamer's point of view, where GPU matters the most. And lastly, as you said, if willing to spend the money, then no doubt i5 is better.



Rishi. said:


> No offense , but you seem to insist more on Ci3 than Ci5.
> Fortunately there are Ci5+7670m based laptop in market as well.



Same reason as above. If you are willing to spend money, then i5+7670 is better, but only_ if_ you are so willing to spend more.

PS: How much performance gain are going to see in i3 + 7670M vs i5+7670M. So, if VFM is taken into account, prior will win.


----------



## Hrishi (Mar 17, 2013)

dashing.sujay said:


> PS: How much performance gain are going to see in i3 + 7670M vs i5+7670M. So, if VFM is taken into account, prior will win.


     .


----------



## pratik385 (Mar 17, 2013)

pratik385 said:


> Hi!
> 
> Greetings, after a while coming to this section
> Any recommendations for below request?
> ...





topgear said:


> HP 4540s ProBook.



Hi topgear
is this for me?
also will i5 and 8gb ram required for entertainment only? i3 and 4gb will be enough
any light weights? envy series?


----------



## nikufellow (Mar 17, 2013)

So after reading the you guys's posts I've concluded that there is a Significant difference in performance between i3 and i5 but i3+8750m would be better and more future proof in terms of gaming than an i5+7670m.....  Right?


----------



## tkin (Mar 17, 2013)

nikufellow said:


> So after reading the you guys's posts I've concluded that there is a Significant difference in performance between i3 and i5 but i3+8750m would be better and more future proof in terms of gaming than an i5+7670m.....  Right?


i3 and i5 are architecturally same in the mobile market, just that i5 can turbo to higher clockspeeds, get i3+8750, make sure its i3xxxxM and not i3xxxxU, U stands for ULV and that's a cr@p processor.


----------



## Hrishi (Mar 17, 2013)

nikufellow said:


> So after reading the you guys's posts I've concluded that there is a Significant difference in performance between i3 and i5 but i3+8750m would be better and more future proof in terms of gaming than an i5+7670m.....  Right?


Significant only when it comes down to single core operations. I.E. for apps/games that utilize only 1 core at a time. THe turbo clocks it upto 3.3Ghz in single core mode.
But when both the cores are in use , they perform on same level .


----------



## nikufellow (Mar 17, 2013)

tkin said:


> i3 and i5 are architecturally same in the mobile market, just that i5 can turbo to higher clockspeeds, get i3+8750, make sure its i3xxxxM and not i3xxxxU, U stands for ULV and that's a cr@p processor.





Rishi. said:


> Significant only when it comes down to single core operations. I.E. for apps/games that utilize only 1 core at a time. THe turbo clocks it upto 3.3Ghz in single core mode.
> But when both the cores are in use , they perform on same level .



Thank you both - all confusions solved


----------



## topgear (Mar 18, 2013)

Harsh Pranami said:


> 8750=radeon 7730=nvidia 640gt. Wouldn't that be a better option. Sorry I'm



this  should give you all the answers you want 
AMD Radeon HD 8750M - NotebookCheck.net Tech



pratik385 said:


> Hi topgear
> is this for me?
> also will i5 and 8gb ram required for entertainment only? i3 and 4gb will be enough
> any light weights? envy series?



here you go :

HP Envy 6-1011TU
Sony VAIO T14113CN
Sony VAIO SVT13113EN
Lenovo Ideapad U310 (59-341070)
Samsung NP350V5C-S01IN

yes it's for you  and why I choose this coz but it has 7 hours battery backup time.



tkin said:


> i3 and i5 are architecturally same in the mobile market, just that i5 can turbo to higher clockspeeds, get i3+8750, make sure its i3xxxxM and not i3xxxxU, U stands for ULV and that's a cr@p processor.



thanks for the info.


----------



## a2mn2002 (Mar 18, 2013)

With the help of you people decided to go for i3 3G+ Dgpu. Will look into Lenovo Z580. And i read somewhere that Lenovo Z580's Touchpad settings can be changed if one is not comfortable with anywhere touch...?


----------



## pratik385 (Mar 18, 2013)

topgear said:


> here you go :
> 
> HP Envy 6-1011TU
> Sony VAIO T14113CN
> ...



Thank you sir, appreciate it 
I'll visit stores and pick one up 'em..


----------



## Harsh Pranami (Mar 19, 2013)

nikufellow said:


> So after reading the you guys's posts I've concluded that there is a Significant difference in performance between i3 and i5 but i3+8750m would be better and more future proof in terms of gaming than an i5+7670m.....  Right?



Thats damn sure.


----------



## topgear (Mar 19, 2013)

pratik385 said:


> Thank you *sir,* appreciate it
> I'll visit stores and pick one up 'em..



please don't be so formal 

BTW, I've a question : Google Chromebook Pixel available anywhere here ?


----------



## akii17kr (Mar 19, 2013)

hello friends,
i have low budget of maximum 35k and want this configuration i5+7670m or other configuration having same performance as above... so i am quietly biased on dell imported Thailand laptops as it will come at cheap price with same configuration .

so here's main question:
i want to know how will dell Thailand imported laptop warranty works in India ??? If I'll be provided with full warranty including everything software and hardware or means like how normal warranty works in India ?? Do i need any invoice or bill any proof of warranty or service tag number is enough?? Is it completely safe to buy these imported laptops ?? Will it come in box packed condition ?? How to avail full 2yr+1yr additional warranty in India if for example i buy this laptop from ebay (there are many dell imported Thailand laptops in ebay this link is just for example)

DELL N5520 - i5-3210M (2.50 GHz, )15.6"/ 4 GB/ 1TB HDD/AMD Radeon HD 7670M 1GB | eBay


Also see this link
In this it is shown that how you can change ownership towards to you from Thailand purchase to make Indian one and avail Indian warranty.
 will it work fine ??

DELL WARRANTY TRANSFER (OWNERSHIP TRANSFER) - DesiDime, India's Shopping Community for Best Deals


generally i5+7670m combination costs more than 35k...
In India
and recently the hp amd a8 2005ax is back in stock in flipkart for just about 31k
So if it'll be advisable to pay extra 5-6k more for i5+7670m rather than amd a8+7670m or i3+7670m(could get it for 32k)
also hp additional warranty comes at cheaper rate if want to upgrade..

So help me guys.. I am a software engineering student so graphics is must... Rest all entertainment things will use like music, movies, internet etc...
note: need 15.6" screen n avoiding hp just for plastic build quality if g6 as compare to dell at same price


----------



## coderunknown (Mar 19, 2013)

akii17kr said:


> and recently the hp amd a8 2005ax is back in stock in flipkart for just about 31k
> So if it'll be advisable to pay extra 5-6k more for i5+7670m rather than amd a8+7670m or i3+7670m(could get it for 32k)
> also hp additional warranty comes at cheaper rate if want to upgrade..



if you get 3rd gen i5 + 7670M @ 35k then this is definitely worth the premium over A8 + 7670M but just be sure about the warranty.


----------



## akii17kr (Mar 19, 2013)

sam said:


> if you get 3rd gen i5 + 7670M @ 35k then this is definitely worth the premium over A8 + 7670M but just be sure about the warranty.


 i asked same thing man..
I know i5+7670m is no doubt better.. But by how margin ?
Does extra 4k or 5k work the cost for i5 ??
And please someone put some light on warranty doubt..


----------



## coderunknown (Mar 19, 2013)

akii17kr said:


> i asked same thing man..
> I know i5+7670m is no doubt better.. But by how margin ?
> Does extra 4k or 5k work the cost for i5 ??
> And please someone put some light on warranty doubt..



i meant if the warranty transfer doesn't cost more. and dual GPU cancels out most of the advantage i5 brings so in terms of gaming both will end up delivering same experience.


----------



## Bhargav Simha (Mar 19, 2013)

Need help in buying gaming laptop from Qatar. Anyone having any information or experience regarding laptops in Qatar please help me in the below thread, thanks

*www.thinkdigit.com/forum/laptops-netbooks/171652-buying-gaming-laptop-doha-qatar-please-advice.html


----------



## akii17kr (Mar 19, 2013)

sam said:


> i meant if the warranty transfer doesn't cost more. and dual GPU cancels out most of the advantage i5 brings so in terms of gaming both will end up delivering same experience.


I dropped the plan of hp amd one. Its price up by 1.5k in flipkart so is 32k  and i can get i3+7670m combination at this price
And check that warranty transfer link..
Its states that it is free...


----------



## Hrishi (Mar 19, 2013)

akii17kr said:


> I dropped the plan of hp amd one. Its price up by 1.5k in flipkart so is 32k  and i can get i3+7670m combination at this price
> And check that warranty transfer link..
> Its states that it is free...



If you are getting I3+7670m at ~32k , its VFM. Go for it. 
If you are on a tight budget , then spending extra 4-5k for I5 won't be a good choice if gaming is major concern.


----------



## semwal.amit (Mar 20, 2013)

Hiii

I read in this thread that processor modl numbers ending with U are crap and with M and QM are better

like i3-xxxxU

but all ultrabooks with great battery and less weight have U

so how bad are they?

I have budget of 50-60 with no gaming needs

Feature priority: PERFORMANCE > weight> battery

*HOW CHEAP ARE LAPTOPS FROM DUBAI. WILL I BE ABLE TO ENJOY WARRANTY IN INDIA*

Laptops I shortlisted:

Dell Inspiron 14z

HP Envy 4-1002TX Ultrabook (3rd Gen Ci5/ 4GB/ 500GB 32GB SSD/ Win7 HB/ 2GB Graph) - HP: Flipkart.com

]| HP® India

HP Pavilion M6-1102TX Laptop (3rd Gen Ci5/ 6GB/ 750GB/ Win8/ 2GB Graph) - HP: Flipkart.com

[]HP Pavilion M6-1104TX Laptop (3rd Gen Ci5/8GB/1TB/Windows 8/2GB Graphics) - Buy Laptops Online @ Lowest Prices | Snapdeal

[]HP Pavilion G6-2236TX Laptop (3rd Gen Ci7/ 8GB/ 1TB/ Win8/ 2GB Graph) - HP: Flipkart.com

[]SVE15138CN : E Series : VAIO™ Laptop & Computer : Sony India


----------



## Hrishi (Mar 20, 2013)

semwal.amit said:


> Hiii
> 
> I read in this thread that processor modl numbers ending with U are crap and with M and QM are better
> 
> ...



The models having U suffix in the end are having Ultra low power processors , as such they have lower performance , however their Turbo mode is quite aggresive.
So whenever needed they can turbo to higher clock speed.


----------



## akii17kr (Mar 20, 2013)

Rishi. said:


> If you are getting I3+7670m at ~32k , its VFM. Go for it.
> If you are on a tight budget , then spending extra 4-5k for I5 won't be a good choice if gaming is major concern.



Thanks...
What if you know about that warranty concern i've asked about for dell imported Thailand laptop....any clues for it ??


----------



## topgear (Mar 20, 2013)

^^ I've read about the ownership transfer but still the procedure looks kinda funny and AFAIK ( well, I may be wrong ) you need to have a bill of the laptop purchased in Thailand unless the model has global warranty support.



semwal.amit said:


> Hiii
> 
> I read in this thread that processor modl numbers ending with U are crap and with M and QM are better
> 
> ...



get this one ( link ) the second last laptop in your list and you don't need to worry about U or M and Dual core and Turbo ... this 4 core beast offers freaky performance.


----------



## akii17kr (Mar 20, 2013)

@topgear
If anyone on this forum has never buyed an dell imported thailand laptop ??
Can somebody share your experience please ....
I really need clarification on it..


----------



## arian29 (Mar 21, 2013)

I was looking for the Dell XPS 13, Developer Edition. Not sure if it is available in india.

Contact the Dell support through chat.. but lame response 

12:36:48 PM   	 Customer 	 #### 	
Initial Question/Comment: Enquiry
 12:36:54 PM   	 System 	 System 	
You are now being connected to an agent. Thank you for using Dell Chat
 12:36:54 PM   	 System 	 System 	
Connected with Ratish_k
 12:36:59 PM   	 Agent 	 Ratish_k 	
Welcome to Dell Sales Chat Helpdesk, my name is RATISH_K. How may I be of assistance today.
 12:37:04 PM   	 Agent 	 Ratish_k 	
Could please let me know which model/product are you looking at?
 12:37:23 PM   	 Customer 	 #### 	
i want to know about the Dell XPS 13 laptop
 12:37:44 PM   	 Agent 	 Ratish_k 	
"Thanks for the details. Kindly hold on while I am transferring your chat to our sales expert who would assist you on this purchase "
 12:37:49 PM   	 System 	 System 	
You are being transferred to another queue. Please stand by...
 12:37:49 PM   	 System 	 System 	
Ratish_k has left this session!
 12:40:39 PM   	 System 	 System 	
You are now being connected to an agent. Thank you for using Dell Chat
 12:40:39 PM   	 System 	 System 	
Connected with Renilda_Pinto
 12:41:16 PM   	 Customer 	 #### 	
I want to know about the Dell XPS 13 laptop, developer edition
 12:41:49 PM   	 Agent 	 Renilda_Pinto 	
Welcome to Dell India Chat ! My name is Renilda Pinto and I will be you Dell.com Expert .i can be reached at renilda_pinto@dell.com or 9980874871/080/25108678 How can I help you today ?
 12:42:35 PM   	 Customer 	 #### 	
I want to know about the Dell XPS 13 laptop, developer edition
 12:43:51 PM   	 Customer 	 #### 	
?
 12:44:29 PM   	 Agent 	 Renilda_Pinto 	
what do u mean by developer edition
 12:45:06 PM   	 Customer 	 #### 	
you dont know ?
 12:45:09 PM   	 Customer 	 #### 	
XPS 13 Developer Edition | Dell
 12:45:24 PM   	 Agent 	 Renilda_Pinto 	
there are diffrent configurations
 12:45:29 PM   	 Agent 	 Renilda_Pinto 	
i can help you wit those
 12:45:36 PM   	 Customer 	 #### 	
link >> XPS 13 Developer Edition | Dell
 12:46:27 PM   	 Customer 	 #### 	
What about the XPS 13
 12:48:58 PM   	 Customer 	 #### 	
hello.. you there ?
 12:50:46 PM   	 Customer 	 #### 	
?
 12:52:00 PM   	 Customer 	 #### 	
Are you there ?
 12:52:05 PM   	 System 	 System 	
Your agent has been disconnected from the system, you are now being transferred to your original queue. Please stand by...
 12:52:05 PM   	 System 	 System 	
Renilda_Pinto has left this session!


----------



## sebuelias (Mar 22, 2013)

1) What is your budget? (INR or USD)
*40,000 INR*

2) What size & weight consideration (if any) would you prefer?

Mainstream; 15" - 16" screen
Desktop Replacement; 17"+ screen



3) Are there any brands that you prefer or any you really don't like?
Nope!!


4) What are the primary tasks will you be performing with this notebook? 
Graphics editing(basic, learning), Usual browsing(WiFi and Lan), Gaming, Programming.. Comp Sci student and loads of reading


5) What screen resolution(s) & type (glossy/matte) would you prefer?
Any


6) Anything else you would like to say? (eg: local purchase, ASS,matte/glossy finish)

Nothing like that..

Right now I'm looking at* HP Pavalion 2313 AX*. And I cannot find decent review..

Will it be good enough, or is there a better one in that price range?
Any guidance would be appreciated..
I'm planning to buy in a week..

Did lots of reading.. Still no good review for that.

Help me out, Thanks alot


----------



## topgear (Mar 22, 2013)

I think core i5 3210M is better suited for programming compared to A10 4600M ... so you can go with Dell New Inspiron 14R Laptop


----------



## Hrishi (Mar 22, 2013)

sebuelias said:


> 1) What is your budget? (INR or USD)
> *40,000 INR*
> 
> 2) What size & weight consideration (if any) would you prefer?
> ...



You should be looking for matte display because they are well suited for reading and development. They cause lesser eye strains compared to glossy.
Glossy is for people who prefer brightness and more colors.


----------



## kunalht (Mar 23, 2013)

PLz... help
I want to buy laptop at 40-45k.
I want it for gaming & programming.
I want to buy only dell or lenovo laptop.
Which should I buy?
I am thinking to buy this 
Dell Inspiron 15 3521 Laptop (3rd Gen Ci5/ 4GB/ 500GB/ Linux/ 1GB Graph) - Dell: Flipkart.com

Is this good laptop??
It has intel 3317u.
Is 3317u is good for gaming?
I have heard that 3210m is better then 3310u but 3210m is not available in dell laptop...
So, tell me is 3317u is good for heavy gaming???


----------



## Hrishi (Mar 23, 2013)

kunalht said:


> PLz... help
> I want to buy laptop at 40-45k.
> I want it for gaming & programming.
> I want to buy only dell or lenovo laptop.
> ...



Processors with U models should be generally avoided unless you are planning on a laptop with longer battery life or an ultrabook.
The performance of common mobile processors goes by the suffix XM>QM>M>U.
Where XM is extreme series , QM is Quad-COre mobile , M stands for dual-core mobile , and U stands for ulltra-low power.


----------



## kunalht (Mar 23, 2013)

ok
but all of the dell laptop's have 3317u.
Still can i play all the games in 3317 u with amd7670m graphics card??


----------



## powerstarprince (Mar 24, 2013)

Not all, but yes most of them.. which can be playable with 7670m


----------



## coderunknown (Mar 24, 2013)

shadow said:


> Not all, but yes most of them.. which can be playable with 7670m



all games will run fine but demanding games will either offer lower performance compared to "M" processors.


----------



## Ankit Talukdar (Mar 24, 2013)

[URGENT] Need a Gaming laptop under INR 45,000
Please suggest a gaming
laptop under Rs 45,000. Weight is not a factor. I did find the Samsung
NP350V5C-S02IN Laptop (3rd Gen Ci5/4GB/ 1TB/Win7 HP/ 2GB
Graph) tempting enough. But wanted to know if you guys have anything else in mind. I am not epecting it to run GTA V though when it does
come out.


----------



## topgear (Mar 25, 2013)

for a gaming laptop under 45K just get this : link


----------



## Ankit Talukdar (Mar 25, 2013)

Ok thanks. Is the processor good enough against a i3/i5 ?


----------



## ankitkr091 (Mar 25, 2013)

Ankit Talukdar said:


> Ok thanks. Is the processor good enough against a i3/i5 ?



Its slightly better than core i3 and much lower than i5


----------



## Harsh Pranami (Mar 25, 2013)

Ankit Talukdar said:


> [URGENT] Need a Gaming laptop under INR 45,000
> Please suggest a gaming
> laptop under Rs 45,000. Weight is not a factor. I did find the Samsung
> NP350V5C-S02IN Laptop (3rd Gen Ci5/4GB/ 1TB/Win7 HP/ 2GB
> ...


go for this

However you'll miss the benefits of asymmetrical crossfire which are huge in some games.



Ankit Talukdar said:


> [URGENT] Need a Gaming laptop under INR 45,000
> Please suggest a gaming
> laptop under Rs 45,000. Weight is not a factor. I did find the Samsung
> NP350V5C-S02IN Laptop (3rd Gen Ci5/4GB/ 1TB/Win7 HP/ 2GB
> ...


go for this

However you'll miss the benefits of asymmetrical crossfire which are huge in some games.


----------



## Ankit Talukdar (Mar 25, 2013)

HP Pavilion G6-2202TX Laptop
(3rd Gen Ci5/ 4GB/ 500GB/ Win8/
1GB Graph) or HP Pavilion G6-2312AX Laptop(APU Quad Core A10/ 4GB/ 1TB/Win8/ 2.5GB Graph)


----------



## topgear (Mar 26, 2013)

for pure gaming HP Pavilion G6-2313AX  HD7660G+HD7670M dual graphics is better IMO.


----------



## rahulrana681 (Mar 26, 2013)

I have a Sony Vaio VGN CR 23 . Laptop is 5 yrs n 2 months old. Working fine. 2ghz C2Duo, 4 gb RAM. Now I am buying a new one so I am confused about what to do with this one ? Any suggestions ?


----------



## sebuelias (Mar 27, 2013)

I got hardly 2 days to choose between these two laps.
I was planning to get 2313ax, then i saw the samsung and it seems pretty good.

CAN any of you experts please advice and spare some timw to give me a detailed reply please.

also I'm confused which is a better proccesor and graphics card. Can you guys please guide me through.


Samsung NP370R5E-S06IN Notebook ( Intel Core i3-3120M/4 GB /750 GB HDD/ Win8/ 2 GB Graphics-AMD-8750M /15.6 Inch) - Buy Laptops Online @ Lowest Prices | Snapdeal

HP Pavilion G6-2313AX Laptop (APU Quad Core A10/ 6GB/ 1TB/ DOS/ 2.5GB Graph) - HP: Flipkart.com

also let me know if there is anything new or something coming up soon as I can delay the buying, But I'm afraid these two will go out of stock if I delay the buy..


----------



## nikufellow (Mar 27, 2013)

sebuelias said:


> I got hardly 2 days to choose between these two laps.
> I was planning to get 2313ax, then i saw the samsung and it seems pretty good.
> 
> CAN any of you experts please advice and spare some timw to give me a detailed reply please.
> ...



i think i3+8750m is a safer bet provided that i3>=a10 and 8750m>7670m


----------



## sebuelias (Mar 27, 2013)

nikufellow said:


> i think i3+8750m is a safer bet provided that i3>=a10 and 8750m>7670m



@NIKU are u sure about this?
Cause A10 can got upto 3.1 while i3 staYS at 2.5.
or is this a valid point?


----------



## coderunknown (Mar 27, 2013)

sebuelias said:


> @NIKU are u sure about this?
> Cause A10 can got upto 3.1 while i3 staYS at 2.5.
> or is this a valid point?



Core i3's (3rd gen) architecture is much more refined than APUs (2nd gen). so in games both system will be equal but if you compare single threaded benchmark, A10 fails to beat i3 despite it having higher clockspeed or 4cores.

BTW can we have the discussion in the thread created by you. your post are scattered over like 3-4 different threads which will only add to the confusion.


----------



## sebuelias (Mar 27, 2013)

sam said:


> Core i3's (3rd gen) architecture is much more refined than APUs (2nd gen). so in games both system will be equal but if you compare single threaded benchmark, A10 fails to beat i3 despite it having higher clockspeed or 4cores.
> 
> BTW can we have the discussion in the thread created by you. your post are scattered over like 3-4 different threads which will only add to the confusion.



Ok.. I'll discuss rest in my thread.. did this cause urgent


----------



## Ankit Talukdar (Mar 28, 2013)

Might sound as a stupid question. Will I have any problems running games on Windows 8 ? Plus I decided to go with HP Pavilion G6-2312AX.


----------



## thetechfreak (Mar 28, 2013)

No you won‘t have trouble. Any game running on Windows 7 should work fine


----------



## nseries73 (Mar 30, 2013)

Guys, need some quick advice regarding buying a laptop, I was looking to buy a laptop (strictly not an ultrabook!!) which I will be using mainly for :-

1)Games (like CRYSIS 3, BATTLEFIED, CREED etc basically all new heavy duty games)
2)Spreadsheet work
3)Editing (Video mainly {could be HD})
4)All progamming (.NET, JAVA, C++ etc etc.)

My Budget is 60k (+5k if it makes a lot of a difference with that)

*Brand preference (Those who provide excellent customer support) like DELL, LENOVO, HP.*

+ I would like to know such laptops I have sorted below, it will be future proof for how long, that I will be able to games at pretty good resolution??

In a short time I shorted out :-

HP
HP ENVY dv6-7206tx Notebook PC (C0N89PA) | HP® India

LENOVO
Laptop PCs - IdeaPad Y Series by | Lenovo | (IN)

DELL
Dell Inspiron 15R Turbo laptop | Dell India

SONY
SVE14A27CN : E Series : VAIO™ Laptop & Computer : Sony India

Well along with this I also have an additional query, i.e. if I ORDER this laptop from amazon (my uncle can get it here in INDIA) is compatibility be a issue (like the modem, power cord) if it's, will I be able to change those hardware and use it in INDIA, the model I am talking about ordering with amazon is this:-

Amazon.com: Lenovo IdeaPad Y500 15.6-Inch Laptop (Metal - Dusk Black): Electronics

Please give a reply for all of this queries.


----------



## a2mn2002 (Mar 30, 2013)

Guys I can't tell u people that how much i confused these days for buying a laptop .
Budget : 40k 
Purpose : General computing with good battery backup + 0 heat coz it will be used on bed/lap. and Games like Mafia II, Manhunt 2, crysis, GTA IV like games @medium settings.

1. I decided Lenovo Z580 with 3rd gen i3+dgpu but  "Synaptics touchpad" (which don't have physical left right mouse buttons) don't let me buy this one. Some people says its good to use but other criticizing it.

2. I confused between AMD A8 or Intel i3 3rd Gen.
[h=1][/h]


----------



## Ankit Talukdar (Mar 31, 2013)

Laptop decided. Thanks to you guys. Now suggest a keyboard+mouse combo under Rs 2,000. Plus a controller under Rs 1,500. Cheers !!! 

Laptop decided. Thanks to you guys. Now suggest a keyboard+mouse combo under Rs 2,000. Plus a controller under Rs 1,500. Cheers !!! 

Wait, my laptop has a 7670m graphics card. Will that be able to run GTA V ?


----------



## thetechfreak (Mar 31, 2013)

Keyboard and mouse

Microsoft Desktop 2000 Wireless Keyboard and Mouse Combo - Microsoft: Flipkart.com

or

Logitech MK240 Wireless Keyboard and Mouse Combo - Logitech: Flipkart.com

Controller
Microsoft Wired Controller - Microsoft: Flipkart.com
might be available for less. I really wont recommend any other controller. This is by far the best.

Has GTA V been released? Nothing can be said till its out. But I think it will run


----------



## a2mn2002 (Apr 1, 2013)

@ 
*Ankit Talukdar*  	 : Which laptop u just bought ? and price ?

Any reviews about "Synaptics touchpads" ?


----------



## nseries73 (Apr 1, 2013)

nseries73 said:


> Guys, need some quick advice regarding buying a laptop, I was looking to buy a laptop (strictly not an ultrabook!!) which I will be using mainly for :-
> 
> 1)Games (like CRYSIS 3, BATTLEFIED, CREED etc basically all new heavy duty games)
> 2)Spreadsheet work
> ...



Care to help me with this anyone??


----------



## thetechfreak (Apr 1, 2013)

@N73 

Yeah. The power sockets used in USA are quite different than India. You will gave to buy a travel adapter too. Modem etc should work fine.
here are a few which I found on Flipkart that is in your budget 

HP Pavilion G6-2236TX Laptop (3rd Gen Ci7/ 8GB/ 1TB/ Win8/ 2GB Graph) - HP: Flipkart.com

and *www.flipkart.com/samsung-np550p5c-...FM4X&ref=dbbfe36d-8800-4849-8c95-c23ee35921be


Although the Samsung one costs a little more, I'd say it will be worth the money as the 650m gaming performance is superior to the HD7670m gaming performance.


----------



## Ankit Talukdar (Apr 2, 2013)

a2mn2002 said:


> @
> *Ankit Talukdar*  	 : Which laptop u just bought ? and price ?
> 
> Any reviews about "Synaptics touchpads" ?



HP Pavilion G6-2312AX Laptop
(APU Quad Core A10/ 4GB/ 1TB/
Win8/ 2.5GB Graph) It's selling at Flipkart at Rs 39,984. Although I'm sure the 2GB graphics is an overkill. The CPU wouldn't be using more than 1GB


----------



## coderunknown (Apr 2, 2013)

Ankit Talukdar said:


> HP Pavilion G6-2312AX Laptop
> (APU Quad Core A10/ 4GB/ 1TB/
> Win8/ 2.5GB Graph) It's selling at Flipkart at Rs 39,984. Although I'm sure the 2GB graphics is an overkill. The CPU wouldn't be using more than 1GB



you got it right there. 2GB is overkill for HD7670M. Instead had HP used 512MB GDDR5 memory, one will get lot better result at a slightly reduced price.


----------



## Hrishi (Apr 2, 2013)

sam said:


> you got it right there. 2GB is overkill for HD7670M. Instead had HP used 512MB GDDR5 memory, one will get lot better result at a slightly reduced price.



I agree , but I have seen games like Crysis 3 , BattleField using more than a GiG of memory on similar GPUs.


----------



## jayantr7 (Apr 2, 2013)

I have to buy a laptop in a week or so. 
1) What is your budget? (INR or USD)
-> 40-50k (1-2k more if it makes a considerable difference)

2) What size & weight consideration (if any) would you prefer?
-> Screen size - 14 inch - 15.6 inch
    Weight - Around 2.5 kg or less

3) Are there any brands that you prefer or any you really don't like?
-> Like: HP, Samsung, Lenovo
-> Dislike: Acer, Dell, Toshiba


4) What are the primary tasks will you be performing with this notebook? 
--> Consider these tasks in minds. This list is prioritized from up to down. 
     # Programming (Also artificial simulations and computational programming which are CPU intensive)
     # Reading
     # Graphics processing & editing
     # Occasional gaming (games like Bioshock Infinite and Skyrim at medium level or less)

5) What screen resolution(s) & type (glossy/matte) would you prefer?
-> Resolution - I prefer 1366 x 768 or more. Not less than this.
    Type - Preferably matte display because I'm into reading.

6) Anything else you would like to say? (eg: local purchase, ASS,matte/glossy finish)
-> # *Battery life is an important factor for me. 4+ hours at normal usage is what I'm looking for. *
    # I might use Ubuntu as my primary OS, or dual boot with Windows for gaming. (I've heard that there are UEFI boot issues with Linux distros in newer laptops)
    # *Important* - At least 1 USB 3 port
    # HDD Capacity - 500 GB or more. (I don't know much about the difference in speed with an SSD, but if there's any good laptop with it according to my set parameters, then please list write it down.)
    # An Internal Optical Disk drive isn't in my priority list.
    # If you don't find any perfect match, tell me the next contender.


----------



## thetechfreak (Apr 2, 2013)

jayantr7 said:


> I have to buy a laptop in a week or so.
> 1) What is your budget? (INR or USD)
> -> 40-50k (1-2k more if it makes a considerable difference)
> 
> ...



Have a look at these
Samsung NP530U4C-S01IN Laptop - Samsung: Flipkart.com
or 
Samsung NP350V5C-S07IN Laptop (3rd Gen Ci5/ 4GB/ 1 TB/ Win8/ 2GB Graph) - Samsung: Flipkart.com
the second one has a little less powerfull processor with same graphi. Would save you quite a lot of money. Else both laptops are more or less same.


----------



## ankitkr091 (Apr 2, 2013)

An i5+7670m or a10+dualgfx will be good for  gaming( moderate to heavy) ??


----------



## ankitkr091 (Apr 3, 2013)

ankitkr091 said:


> An i5+7670m or a10+dualgfx will be good for  gaming( moderate to heavy) ??



Help me guys


----------



## Hrishi (Apr 3, 2013)

ankitkr091 said:


> Help me guys



For pure gaming A10+7670M , O/W i5 is the way to go. However , if I were you , I would check out the frame rates and benchmark results for the games I am gonna play before buying a laptop. This is because not all games take advantage of the CrossFire. Whereas some do heavily.


----------



## ankitkr091 (Apr 3, 2013)

Check out this guys 

 *m.snapdeal.com/product/dell-inspiron-14r-5421-laptop/1147616

Does it really has nvidia gt 730m or snapdeal is trolling ??


----------



## thetechfreak (Apr 3, 2013)

ankitkr091 said:


> Check out this guys
> 
> Dell Inspiron 14R 5421 Laptop (Intel Core i5 3337U- 4GB RAM- 500GB HDD- 14 Inch HD Touch- Win8 SL- 2GB Graphics) (Silver) - Buy Laptops Online @ Lowest Prices | Snapdeal
> 
> Does it really has nvidia gt 730m or snapdeal is trolling ??


Wrong listed. NVIDIA just launched it a day back forget having it in a laptop
Nvidia announces new 700M-series notebook GPUs


----------



## coderunknown (Apr 3, 2013)

730M is a relabelled 6-series GPU. so possible that it can have 730M.


----------



## ankitkr091 (Apr 3, 2013)

sam said:


> 730M is a relabelled 6-series GPU. so possible that it can have 730M.



Its really the gt 730m... saw the same lappy on dell website also. So how is the gt 730m gonna perform??


----------



## nikufellow (Apr 3, 2013)

Please point me to some dell 14r models with 'u' processors (i3/i5) with dgpu if it exists. I've been able to find a 15r model - dell inspiron 15r 5521 but couldn't find a 14r one.

Please point me to some dell 14r models with 'u' processors (i3/i5) with dgpu if it exists. I've been able to find a 15r model - dell inspiron 15r 5521 but couldn't find a 14r one.


----------



## ankitkr091 (Apr 3, 2013)

nikufellow said:


> Please point me to some dell 14r models with 'u' processors (i3/i5) with dgpu if it exists. I've been able to find a 15r model - dell inspiron 15r 5521 but couldn't find a 14r one.
> 
> Please point me to some dell 14r models with 'u' processors (i3/i5) with dgpu if it exists. I've been able to find a 15r model - dell inspiron 15r 5521 but couldn't find a 14r one.



 *m.snapdeal.com/product/dell-inspiron-14r-5421-laptop/1147616


----------



## nikufellow (Apr 3, 2013)

I saw that but don't want touch any other?


----------



## coderunknown (Apr 4, 2013)

ankitkr091 said:


> Its really the gt 730m... saw the same lappy on dell website also. So how is the gt 730m gonna perform??





> The NVIDIA GeForce GT 730M is a mid-range, DirectX 11.1 compatible mobile graphics card announced on January 2013. It is based on the GeForce GT 645M, but with slightly higher clock rates. Power consumption may be slightly lower due to minor improvements. In addition to the GK107 model, there is also a version with the GK208 chip and a 64 bit memory interface.



source


----------



## ankitkr091 (Apr 4, 2013)

nikufellow said:


> I saw that but don't want touch any other?



Then check out this one - it has i3-3227u and gt 730m 

 *www.compuindia.com/laptops/new-inspiron-1714.html


----------



## ankitkr091 (Apr 4, 2013)

sam said:


> source



How will be the combo i3-3227u+gt730m good for gaming ??


----------



## Harsh Pranami (Apr 4, 2013)

Crap. That u processor and that too i3..


----------



## coderunknown (Apr 4, 2013)

ankitkr091 said:


> How will be the combo i3-3227u+gt730m good for gaming ??



i3 permanently clocked at around 1.6Ghz. It'll be a huge bottleneck considering GT730 should perform really close to GT650.


----------



## ankitkr091 (Apr 4, 2013)

sam said:


> i3 permanently clocked at around 1.6Ghz. It'll be a huge bottleneck considering GT730 should perform really close to GT650.



I wonder why they launch such cr@p products in india


----------



## nikufellow (Apr 6, 2013)

Is Samsung np370r5e so6in locally available? If so can anybody enquire its mrp. Ive tried contacting sammy customer care - they tild me they'll call back but that was a false promise and ive even mailed them with no reply so can anybody confirm whether its officially launched here and available locally because online buying is not an option for me.


----------



## thetechfreak (Apr 6, 2013)

The MRP is usually mentioned on Flipkart so check that out.
If it's currently not in stock locally I'm sure a Samsung dealer can get you one if you ask them to.


----------



## nikufellow (Apr 6, 2013)

Ive asked one dealer bir they are telling me its not launched  but am pretty sure that its not the fact. As for fk i can't find this particular model in fk but snapdeal has it with a 40k pricing!


----------



## powerstarprince (Apr 6, 2013)

Go and buy it... at 40k it's great buy. I think snapdeal is also good at shipping products.


----------



## coderunknown (Apr 7, 2013)

nikufellow said:


> Ive asked one dealer bir they are telling me its not launched  but am pretty sure that its not the fact. As for fk i can't find this particular model in fk but snapdeal has it with a 40k pricing!



i will suggest against going for this laptop. sold by snapdeal and not yet launched by Samsung. something goes bad and if by chance, Samsung doesn't launch the product here you won't get any warranty even if the dealer says it has manufacturer warranty.


----------



## Harsh Pranami (Apr 7, 2013)

ankitkr091 said:


> I wonder why they launch such cr@p products in india



Thts because we indians buy crap products...


----------



## nikufellow (Apr 7, 2013)

sam said:


> i will suggest against going for this laptop. sold by snapdeal and not yet launched by Samsung. something goes bad and if by chance, Samsung doesn't launch the product here you won't get any warranty even if the dealer says it has manufacturer warranty.



Okay thanks sam bur I still can't confirm whether its officially launches or not. A dealer did say that this one ain't launched here but I can't believe those guys blindly it could be that they don't have this paticular model in stock so they are just bluffing!


----------



## thetechfreak (Apr 7, 2013)

nikufellow said:


> Okay thanks sam bur I still can't confirm whether its officially launches or not. A dealer did say that this one ain't launched here but I can't believe those guys blindly it could be that they don't have this paticular model in stock so they are just bluffing!



contact Samsung India directly

Contact Us - Samsung


----------



## bhokal (Apr 9, 2013)

nikufellow said:


> Okay thanks sam bur I still can't confirm whether its officially launches or not. A dealer did say that this one ain't launched here but I can't believe those guys blindly it could be that they don't have this paticular model in stock so they are just bluffing!


Just saw this laptop in a samsung store in Nehru place going for 37k and I think its launched as it has a page in samsung india site. I was also looking for it but then i bought this one out for 36k . 3rd gen Core i5 3230m / 4gb / 500gb hdd / 2g ati 7670m / DOS / 2 usb 3.0 ports / + (backpack + some cheap mouse and headphones)
NP350V5X-S01IN - OVERVIEW | SAMSUNG India


----------



## nikufellow (Apr 9, 2013)

Yup its officially launched here. The Samsung Customer Care wasn't as bad as I suspected they called me back and forwarded the call to sales assistance department of theirs who were happy to inform me that both i5/i3 models of so6in were launched in India and they've even pin pointed me to the nearest authorized dealer with available stock.Btw @37k it seems to be a steal here they are quoting a price of 39k. I'll be buying within 2 weeks but am a bit skeptical about the fact that there have been no reviews as its a new product ¡


----------



## thetechfreak (Apr 10, 2013)

Pricing seems good. You may wait for a review or two; but I donot think there will be many negative comments


----------



## purnenduB (Apr 11, 2013)

Hello! 

I am a student and planning on getting the Sony Vaio E14A laptop. The laptop will be for everyday use, not for hardcore gaming and stuff. Will be used basically for surfing,programming in C/C++/Java, watching movies etc, as m currently a comp sci student. Your opinion on this laptop will be grateful. 

Thank you!


----------



## topgear (Apr 12, 2013)

this review should be helpful to you :
*www.thinkdigit.com/forum/laptops-netbooks/160201-sony-e14a-series-thread-review-d.html


----------



## nikufellow (Apr 13, 2013)

Why vostro models such as this  have a relatively lower price tag than inspiron models like this with similar config ?


----------



## jayantr7 (Apr 13, 2013)

I'm thinking of buying this laptop: Samsung NP350V5C-S02IN Laptop

I've heard about many Samsung laptops getting bricked when one tries to install a Linux distro on it. What about the model mentioned above? Any idea, guys? I'm thinking of dual booting it: Windows 8 and Ubuntu.

And in my previous post (here), I wrote my budget as 40-50k (+1/2). There's a change in my budget now, around 40k-43k, everything else is same. Please tell me the closest match now, if it's different from the laptop I mentioned above in this reply.


----------



## Hrishi (Apr 13, 2013)

jayantr7 said:


> I'm thinking of buying this laptop: Samsung NP350V5C-S02IN Laptop
> 
> I've heard about many Samsung laptops getting bricked when one tries to install a Linux distro on it. What about the model mentioned above? Any idea, guys? I'm thinking of dual booting it: Windows 8 and Ubuntu.
> 
> And in my previous post (here), I wrote my budget as 40-50k (+1/2). There's a change in my budget now, around 40k-43k, everything else is same. Please tell me the closest match now, if it's different from the laptop I mentioned above in this reply.


Bricking a laptop while installing Linux ??? Well thats kinda strange.


----------



## shwetanshu (Apr 16, 2013)

Friend needs a laptop. Her primary usage is facebook, movies and songs. She started a job recently, so after two three months of frustration, she will be needing it for CV making as well. She wants intel processor and Windows 7. HP after sales service sucks (atleast it did few years back), please suggest other brands then. Please help 

Budget is max 40k


----------



## a2mn2002 (Apr 16, 2013)

Guys my friend needs a 3G i3 laptop with Dgpu. His primary use is general computing excel, youtube, browsing and gaming (@med).


----------



## thetechfreak (Apr 16, 2013)

a2mn2002 said:


> Guys my friend needs a 3G i3 laptop with Dgpu. His primary use is general computing excel, youtube, browsing and gaming (@med).



What's the max budget?


----------



## a2mn2002 (Apr 17, 2013)

^^ max budget is 35-38k.


----------



## Harsh Pranami (Apr 17, 2013)

Please give your opinion on this samsung NP370R5E-S06IN.


----------



## a2mn2002 (Apr 17, 2013)

^^ It has only 3 Cell battery..


----------



## thetechfreak (Apr 17, 2013)

a2mn2002 said:


> ^^ max budget is 35-38k.



In his budget if he gets a AMD APU based laptop it will be better. The IGP of that laptop will handle HD videos etc better

HP Pavilion G6-2313AX Laptop (APU Quad Core A10/ 6GB/ 1TB/ DOS/ 2.5GB Graph) - HP: Flipkart.com

also I could find a i5 based laptop in your budget-

Lenovo Essential G580 (59-324064) Laptop (3rd Gen Ci5/ 4GB/ 500GB/ DOS) - Lenovo: Flipkart.com


----------



## tnny9 (Apr 18, 2013)

Hi guys,

I want to buy a new laptop 
budget upto 50k.

Priority: looks, i5 or i7 3rd gen processor, Screen Size should not be below 15 inches.
I'm not a gamer.
has to be a good looking one. not girlish.

Regards
Girish


----------



## yomanabhi (Apr 19, 2013)

*1) What is your budget? (INR or USD)
50-55K

2) What size & weight consideration (if any) would you prefer?



Mainstream; 15" - 16" screen
Desktop Replacement; 17"+ screen




3) Are there any brands that you prefer or any you really don't like?
Not a brand freak

4) What are the primary tasks will you be performing with this notebook? 
Purely Gaming 

5) What screen resolution(s) & type (glossy/matte) would you prefer?
want matte screen....as i don't want annoying reflections

6) Anything else you would like to say? 
Local Purchase in chandigarh
Want to play heavy games like Call of duty: Black ops 2, Crysis 2 etc

Want a powerful gpu ...to play heavy games*


----------



## tnny9 (Apr 20, 2013)

1) What is your budget? (INR or USD)
*Rs 50,000*

2) What size & weight consideration (if any) would you prefer?
*Mainstream; 15" - 16" screen*

3) Are there any brands that you prefer or any you really don't like?
*Just good looking one, not girlish* 

4) What are the primary tasks will you be performing with this notebook? 
*Web surfing, 10-12 tabs simaltaneously, pictures editing, "NO GAMES"*

5) What screen resolution(s) & type (glossy/matte) would you prefer?
*1080 screen will do if available although not on priority* 

6) Anything else you would like to say? 
*i5 or i7 processor 3rd gen*

Regards


----------



## Harsh Pranami (Apr 20, 2013)

tnny9 said:


> 1) What is your budget? (INR or USD)
> *Rs 50,000*
> 
> 2) What size & weight consideration (if any) would you prefer?
> ...


SInce you are not into gaming, this looks good for you. Slim and sexy.

Dell Inspiron 15R 5521 Laptop (3rd Gen Ci5/ 4GB/ 1TB/ Win8/ 2GB Graph) - Dell: Flipkart.com


----------



## nikufellow (Apr 20, 2013)

Harsh Pranami said:


> SInce you are not into gaming, this looks good for you. Slim and sexy.
> 
> Dell Inspiron 15R 5521 Laptop (3rd Gen Ci5/ 4GB/ 1TB/ Win8/ 2GB Graph) - Dell: Flipkart.com



But That one has i5u processor might suit for web browsing and light editing tasks


----------



## sharang.d (Apr 20, 2013)

Help for a friend please 


1) What is your budget? (INR or USD)
36k inr

2) What size & weight consideration (if any) would you prefer?
Mainstream; 15" - 16" screen

3) Are there any brands that you prefer or any you really don't like?
-


4) What are the primary tasks will you be performing with this notebook? 
Autocad, 3d modelling & rendering

5) What screen resolution(s) & type (glossy/matte) would you prefer?
She has no idea & matte would be preferred but not necessary

6) Anything else you would like to say? (eg: local purchase, ASS,matte/glossy finish)
Would like as many options as possible, thanks


----------



## nikufellow (Apr 20, 2013)

sharang.d said:


> Help for a friend please
> 
> 
> 1) What is your budget? (INR or USD)
> ...



Hp g4 2049tx - 35k
Dell vostro 3560 - 38k


----------



## ankitkr091 (Apr 20, 2013)

Will the dell inspiron 14r special edition be locally available..??


----------



## nikufellow (Apr 20, 2013)

ankitkr091 said:


> Will the dell inspiron 14r special edition be locally available..??



Afaik yes


----------



## sharang.d (Apr 20, 2013)

nikufellow said:


> Hp g4 2049tx - 35k
> Dell vostro 3560 - 38k



The Dell page says it is 40k+ while flipkart says otherwise. Why so?


----------



## Harsh Pranami (Apr 21, 2013)

nikufellow said:


> But That one has i5u processor might suit for web browsing and light editing tasks



He focused on looks with no gaming.  In fact there are two laptops in my hostel with that u processor. Each one plays all the games without any hitch.


----------



## se7en (Apr 21, 2013)

Guys Please help me out.

Which one should I buy? 

Samsung Series 5 Ultrabook (The one with AMD processors) - 40K
HP ENVY 4 ( i3 Ivy Bridge) - 47K

I just want my laptop to be lightweight and should give good battery life.I will only use it to watch movies,surf the web and a do a little bit of coding.Any other suggestions are also welcome.Thanks a lot.


----------



## nikufellow (Apr 21, 2013)

Harsh Pranami said:


> He focused on looks with no gaming.  In fact there are two laptops in my hostel with that u processor. Each one plays all the games without any hitch.



Could be because of 8730m


----------



## nikufellow (Apr 21, 2013)

sharang.d said:


> The Dell page says it is 40k+ while flipkart says otherwise. Why so?



Its available locally at around 38-39k ,40k must be the mrp !


----------



## yomanabhi (Apr 21, 2013)

plz reply my Ques also?


----------



## nikufellow (Apr 21, 2013)

yomanabhi said:


> *1) What is your budget? (INR or USD)
> 50-55K
> 
> 2) What size & weight consideration (if any) would you prefer?
> ...



well get this Samsung NP550P5C-S05IN Ultrabook ( Intel Core i7-3630QM/8 GB /1 TB HDD/ Win8/ Nvidia Graphics GeForce GT 650M- 2GB/15.6 Inch) - Buy Laptops Online @ Lowest Prices | Snapdeal
should be available locally for much less !


----------



## a2mn2002 (Apr 23, 2013)

Any Dell Vostro 3560 owner here ??
plz comment on Dell Vostro 3560


----------



## nikufellow (Apr 23, 2013)

a2mn2002 said:


> Any Dell Vostro 3560 owner here ??
> plz comment on Dell Vostro 3560



havent met any owner here - but it seems a great vfm - especially the 7200rpm hdd !


----------



## topgear (Apr 24, 2013)

another point to note is the BR combo drive .. btw, on FK's spec page the lappy has linux but acc to dell's website it comes with win 7.


----------



## ©mß (Apr 24, 2013)

Does Sony Vaio SVE1513CYNB has bluetooth?
I am planning to buy it soon.
So, I am a little bit confused here.


----------



## ankitkr091 (Apr 25, 2013)

How is this laptop for gaming ??


 *m.snapdeal.com/product/dell-inspiron-14r-5421touch-intel/1344333


It has i5+gt 730m..


----------



## nikufellow (Apr 25, 2013)

^^^^ it'll give good battery life but beware its an i5u proccy  better to go for 14r SE


----------



## 101gamzer (Apr 25, 2013)

ankitkr091 said:


> How is this laptop for gaming ??
> 
> 
> Dell Inspiron 14R 5421-TOUCH (Intel Core i5 3337U - 4GB RAM- 500GB Hard Disk Drive- 14 Inch HD Touch Screen- NVIDIA GeForce GT730M 2GB- Windows 8 Single Language 64-Bit) (Silver) - Buy Laptops Online @ Lowest Prices | Snapdeal
> ...




'U' CPUs is not for gaming its good for travelers and if your into gaming get an 'M' processor and decent GPU.


----------



## unsetld (Apr 26, 2013)

1) What is your budget? (INR or USD)

20k - 30 k INR 

2) What size & weight consideration (if any) would you prefer?
Mainstream; 15" - 18" screen


3) Are there any brands that you prefer or any you really don't like?
a. Like: Lenovo , Sony , Toshiba , Samsung (Don't want any type of chrome os ), Acer , AMD
b. Dislike: Dell , Ibm , HP and Intel


4) What are the primary tasks will you be performing with this notebook ?

1. Ms office
2. Autocad latest version
3. Vmware
4. Internet Browsing, skype, online voice and text chatting.
5. If sometimes playing mid level games
6. Every Day computing



5) What screen resolution(s) & type (glossy/matte) would you prefer?

good screen and excellent resolution and especially very very cool for the eyes because i have high index spects.


6) Anything else you would like to say?

1. Excellent battery life and battery backup

2. I am going to install windows 7 ultimate but it should be able to run windows 8 smoothly.

3. Good navigation controls and good keyboard.

4. It should not have any hardware and software problems

These are the points which i know that a good laptop should have and if i am missing any point please remind me...


Question:

"Will a 64 bit os is best or 32 bit os ??? ( i think that there is shortage of 64 bit software )"?

Thank you.


----------



## Vivek Ananda (Apr 26, 2013)

i bought samsung 300e5v-s02in which has processer intel i3 3120m recently and to my surprise the windows experience for processor is just 4.9 to which i was expecting 6.9 as per many reviews. also the Geekbench 2.4 score was just 2700 as opposed to the scores of over 5500 for the same processer users. then i noticed that the clockspeed of the laptop never goes beyond 1200mhz(specification says 2.5ghz). i'm worried what's the cause of it . please help me out

P.S-the reported benchmarks are done in high performance mode and i also disabled power saving mode in BIOS


here are some info about my processor

General Information :	
Real Frequency :	1197.39
Multiplier :	12x 

Low/High Multiplier :	12
Northbridge Voltage :	73
Multiplier Locked :	Yes
Marketing Frequency :	25
Highest Performances :	Unspecified
Energy Maximized :	No 



Front Side Bus Informat
Bus Speed :	99.77 MHz 

Turbo Mode :	No 



Turbo Technology :	 

Efficiency ratio (max.)
TDP Limit :	35 watts 

O/C Bins :	None 

Ratio 1 Core :	25 

Ratio 2 Cores :	25 

Ratio 3 Cores :	25 

Ratio 4 Cores :	25 

Min. Power :	24 watts 



Initial Frequencies :	
Frequency :	2500 MHz 

Bus Speed :	100.00 MHz 



Frequency Control :	 

Core #1 :	1197.38 MHz 

Core #2 :	1197.42 MHz 



Control Clock Frequency :	 

Enhanced SpeedStep (EIST) :	Yes-disabled
C1E - Enhanced Halt Mode :	No
Dynamic FSB :	Yes   -   Disabled
Dynamic Acceleration (IDA) :No	
Turbo Mode :	No 



Thermal Information :	 

Thermal Design Power :	35 W 

Core Power :	16.76 W (estimat
Thermal control TM1 :	Yes   -
Thermal control TM2 :	No 

Thermal Control Circuit :	No
Digital Thermal Sensor :	No 

Clock Modulation (ODCM) En:    No


----------



## topgear (Apr 27, 2013)

disable all power saving features from bios and set your windows to run in max performance mode and run the laptop from a wall socket instead of battery power and see the result.


----------



## Vivek Ananda (Apr 27, 2013)

topgear said:


> disable all power saving features from bios and set your windows to run in max performance mode and run the laptop from a wall socket instead of battery power and see the result.



Thank you for your response, but the reported benchmarks are done in high performance mode and i also disabled power saving mode in BIOS


----------



## nikufellow (Apr 27, 2013)

Vivek Ananda said:


> Thank you for your response, but the reported benchmarks are done in high performance mode and i also disabled power saving mode in BIOS



try doing something heavy like archiving and see clock speed with cpu z simultaneously !


----------



## topgear (Apr 28, 2013)

@ *Vivek Ananda* - is it possible for you to format the OS partition and re-install a fresh copy of the OS or else you can try with using some linux live distro like Knoppix and check the cpu speed from there. A long time back due to corrupted OS cpu driver one of my DC cpu was showing as single core only .. a OS reinstall fixed the issue though.


----------



## sankar (Apr 28, 2013)

i have three dead pixel in my laptop(G6 2313AX) in the right side corner.
my laptop is just one month old. what should i do ? should i get it replaced ?


----------



## nikufellow (Apr 28, 2013)

sankar said:


> i have three dead pixel in my laptop(G6 2313AX) in the right side corner.
> my laptop is just one month old. what should i do ? should i get it replaced ?



Why not  no more thinking get going!


----------



## thetechfreak (May 3, 2013)

@sankar absolutely. Have it replaced. It's still in warranty and HP is obliged to do it free of cost.


----------



## Niilesh (May 3, 2013)

Hey Guys what are the options available at around 30K?(VFMs)

Also IIRC some new series of CPU or GPU was gonna launch in May, which one was it?


----------



## thetechfreak (May 3, 2013)

Niilesh said:
			
		

> Hey Guys what are the options available at around 30K?(VFMs)


 What will be the usage scenario ? How much of gaming is involved?


----------



## Niilesh (May 3, 2013)

Give Me options in two scenarios- 1. Gaming oriented(I think it will be the HP one)  2. Casual gaming, mostly just normal multimedia(videos/songs)


----------



## thetechfreak (May 3, 2013)

Niilesh said:


> Give Me options in two scenarios- 1. Gaming oriented(I think it will be the HP one)  2. Casual gaming, mostly just normal multimedia(videos/songs)



I think one which will be best of both worlds is this: *www.flipkart.com/hp-pavilion-g6-13...gb-500gb-win7-hb-1gb-graph/p/itmd7ygzmytsetqk

The AMD APU will serve a fine purpose for multimedia and gaming.


----------



## saitej1691 (May 4, 2013)

1) What is your budget? (INR or USD)

30 k-35k INR

2) What size & weight consideration (if any) would you prefer?
Mainstream; 15" - 15.9" screen
Resolution:WLEDorLEDor720p


3) Are there any brands that you prefer or any you really don't like?
Like: Lenovo , samsung,Dell,acer



4) What are the primary tasks will you be performing with this notebook ?

1. Ms office
2. rarely running some programs
3. downloading
4. Internet Browsing, skype, online voice and text chatting.
5. If sometimes playing mid level games
6. Every Day computing



5) What screen resolution(s) & type (glossy/matte) would you prefer?

good screen and excellent resolution and especially very very cool for the eyes.


6) Anything else you would like to say?

1. Excellent battery life and battery backup
2.storage capacity should be more

i have selected these is it ok for my requirements??or is there any thing to suggest??pls reply as soon as possible

5050 DELL i3 1000GB HDD WIN7 15" HDD LAPTOP GRAPHIC INTEL CORE 3521 INSPIRON | eBay

Dell Inspiron 15R N5520, Intel Core i3 3rd Gen, 4GB RAM, 750gb HDD laptop | eBay


----------



## tokci (May 4, 2013)

*Need help in finalizing my laptop, please advice.*

1) What is your budget? (INR or USD)
Upto 50K INR


2) What size & weight consideration (if any) would you prefer?
Thin and Light; 12" - 14" screen
Mainstream; 15" - 16" screen


3) Are there any brands that you prefer or any you really don't like?
a. Like: Dell, HP, Lenovo, Asus
b. Dislike: None


4) What are the primary tasks will you be performing with this notebook? 
Heavy programming and use of app/db server such as Oracel, WAS, BPM server etc.
Watching HD movies.
Video chatting.
Listening Music.
Moderate gaming.


5) What screen resolution(s) & type (glossy/matte) would you prefer?
More the better, resolution should be equal to or more than 1366 x 768 Pixels.
Wide vewing angles would be nice to have.


6) Anything else you would like to say? (eg: local purchase, ASS,matte/glossy finish)
Looking for good build quality having good resoluion, sound, keyboard, and touchpad.
Should be able to handle heavy multi tasking.


Identifed few configuration as below:
HP Pavilion G4-2049TX and Get FREE Sports Bag Pack and Additional 2 Yrs Warranty @ 2999/-
HP Pavilion Price in India | G4-2049TX Specifications, Features and Reviews


HP Pavilion G6-2320TX Laptop (3rd Gen Ci5/ 4GB/ 1TB/ Win8/ 1GB Graphics):
HP Pavilion G6-2320TX Laptop (3rd Gen Ci5/ 4GB/ 1TB/ Win8/ 1GB Graphics) Price in India, Review, Specs, 04 May 2013 | Valid in Delhi, Mumbai, Kolkata, Bangalore | BuyingIQ


Asus K53SM-SX010D Laptop (2nd Gen Ci5/ 4GB/ 750GB/ DOS/ 2GB Graphics):
Asus K53SM-SX010D Laptop (2nd Gen Ci5/ 4GB/ 750GB/ DOS/ 2GB Graphics) Price in India, Review, Specs, 04 May 2013 | Valid in Delhi, Mumbai, Kolkata, Bangalore | BuyingIQ


HP Pavilion G6-2313AX Laptop (APU Quad Core A10/ 6GB/ 1TB/ DOS/ 2.5GB Graphics):
HP Pavilion G6-2313AX Laptop (APU Quad Core A10/ 6GB/ 1TB/ DOS/ 2.5GB Graphics) Price in India, Review, Specs, 04 May 2013 | Valid in Delhi, Mumbai, Kolkata, Bangalore | BuyingIQ


Please suggest otherwise if there is a better one available and help me finalize.
Also please suggest a deal which can help me extend warranty, if possible.


----------



## Niilesh (May 4, 2013)

thetechfreak said:


> I think one which will be best of both worlds is this: HP Pavilion G6-1313AX Laptop (APU Quad Core A6/ 4GB/ 500GB/ Win7 HB/ 1GB Graph) - HP: Flipkart.com
> 
> The AMD APU will serve a fine purpose for multimedia and gaming.


It looks nice(specs wise)
BTW is there any significant difference btw that A6 and A4 3300M?

*HP Pavilion G6-2314AX* @ 33K looks nice but it may be out of budget for my cousin


----------



## thetechfreak (May 4, 2013)

@Niilesh Have a look at this: AnandTech | The AMD Llano Notebook Review: Competing in the Mobile Market


Great article, explained everything in depth.


----------



## coderunknown (May 4, 2013)

Niilesh said:


> It looks nice(specs wise)
> BTW is there any significant difference btw that A6 and A4 3300M?



check HP Probook 4445S for casual gaming (check my review in review section). decent mix of performance and build quality. excellent battery backup, light weight, aluminium finish, 3yr warranty. but lacks a dedicated graphics card so most recent games can only be played at mid. lastly priced at 30k.

3xxx is last gen APU. then A4 was only dualcore. current gen APU has A4 & A6 as both dualcore. Better to pick a laptop with A8/i3 than A4/A6, as processor may bottleneck the discrete graphics in case the laptop is used for hardcore gaming.


----------



## swiftshashi (May 5, 2013)

Guys,I need a help.
I noticed an issue which did nt went even after overclocking.
In my laptop,6770m is default clocked at 725/800 for Core/Memory clock.However even after playing the most demanding of games like far cry 3,battlefield 3,crysis 3 etc,GPU Z showed 725/200 as the maxm frequency.
I overclocked it to 850/950...The memory frequency maxm was still stuck at 256.5MHz.
Is there something wrong with my laptop??

*img211.imageshack.us/img211/2604/ssm.gif

Uploaded with ImageShack.us


*imageshack.us/scaled/thumb/833/332nw.jpg
*imageshack.us/scaled/thumb/811/123ys.jpg


Also,please have a look on my HDD's Temp.....Are they normal??


----------



## topgear (May 5, 2013)

Uninstall AFB, Uninstall and reinstall gpu driver .. this should fix the memory clock issue and try Trixx for OCing.

HDD temp is fine.


----------



## swiftshashi (May 5, 2013)

Sory but what is AFB...????I'Ve tried every single driver,and this time also,I reinstalled the drivers after uninstalling them,but of no use...Also tried trixx for overclocking....but again the same story repeats...


----------



## coderunknown (May 5, 2013)

^^ MSI After Burner.

your GPU has DDR3 or GDDR5 memory?


----------



## swiftshashi (May 5, 2013)

GDDR5 memory....

*img547.imageshack.us/img547/2604/ssm.gif

Uploaded with ImageShack.us


Default clocks say another story..............Is my GPU faulty??


----------



## powerstarprince (May 5, 2013)

don't always trust gpu-z, it sometimes shows up false info. check using amd gpu overclock tool, it should show correct readings.


----------



## topgear (May 6, 2013)

swiftshashi said:


> GDDR5 memory....
> 
> *img547.imageshack.us/img547/2604/ssm.gif
> 
> ...



run a few benchmarks and make sure you get similar scores :
AMD Radeon HD 6770M - NotebookCheck.net Tech


----------



## swiftshashi (May 6, 2013)

@TopGear
Thanks a lot for the suggestion bro....I did the tests,but could not understand a few things....I'm attaching a few pics from the result site,kindly let me know if evry thing is alright or not...Please...A lot of scores were given,I dont know which one is useful for me....

*imageshack.us/scaled/thumb/716/69389489.jpg
*imageshack.us/scaled/thumb/834/29872350.jpg

*imageshack.us/scaled/thumb/507/99991577.jpg

In second image,I have a few concerns-My RAM shows to be operating at 667 MHz...As far as I know,they are of 1333Mhz,at least the one which came from HP...Secondly,the processor core frequency seems to be stuck at 2.7 GHz,while the 2630QM is known to go till 2.9 GHz...Are these two issues??
Note-I ran all benchmarks by turning off CoolSense,and power option at High Performance Mode.


----------



## topgear (May 7, 2013)

you graphics score is excellent .. the review site got 1379 max but your's is 1627 - So I think the gpu is fine with OC in effect.

666 Mhz .. well it's DDR(3) ram and DDR stands for double data rate so 667 is actually 2x 667 Mhz or ~ 1333 Mhz.

As for the cpu have a look at this link :
Intel® Turbo Boost Technology ? On-Demand Processor Performance


----------



## Reji (May 7, 2013)

*Sony vaio eseries*

Was plannin to buy this sony vaio laptop

Sony VAIO Laptop E14A15 (Silver) with Laptop Bag - Buy Online with Best Prices @ Shopping.IndiaTimes.com its availble for nearly 45k after discounts

had somE doubts in mind

1.HOW will being a 2nd gen i5 Varient goin to affect its general performance and grahic performnce wen compared to 3gen i5.

2.GoT clue abt Sony customer SUPPORT??

3.is it a VFM deal?

4.wat are some viable alternativ to this MODEL?

help is really appreciated as i am planning to buy this soon


----------



## theterminator (May 7, 2013)

Can't I upgrade the hardware of my Laptop? Are there generic Motherboards/Graphics Cards/Processors which can fit into my laptop or I am stuck with the manufacturers configuration?


----------



## jayantr7 (May 7, 2013)

I'm confused between two laptops: Lenovo Z500 and HP Pavilion m6-1103TX (Don't blame me! I know that there are better Samsung laptops in this price category, but it's not my call, as I'm not buying it for myself)
Remove the performance criteria. 
Use: programming, gaming, reading, a bit of work in 3d modelling/animation softwares like Maya.
Good battery life needed (4-5 hours doing normal word like browsing, reading, watching videos)and a non-reflective/matte display is preferred. 
PLEASE MENTION THE PROS AND CONS OF BOTH THE LAPTOPS. And what's the difference between m6-1102, 1103, 1104 and 1105?


----------



## Harsh Pranami (May 8, 2013)

Z500 is way better than the hp one. Reason better graphic card 640gt>7670


----------



## topgear (May 8, 2013)

theterminator said:


> Can't I upgrade the hardware of my Laptop? Are there generic Motherboards/Graphics Cards/Processors which can fit into my laptop or I am stuck with the manufacturers configuration?



you're stuck with what you've bought .. but you can upgrade the 1GB ram and the 120GB HDD.


----------



## gamefreak4770k (May 8, 2013)

Dear friends,
i wanted a good gaming laptop for hardcore gaming.
i prefer any brand and any type.
its just that the laptop must have a matte screen and keyboard with numeric keypad and backlit keyboard would be nice[not compulsion]
my budget is around 70k max
thanks for help


----------



## swiftshashi (May 9, 2013)

Ok guys,a slight dose of interesting scoops.This is regarding HP India.
1.A new online purchasing system is to be incorporated into HP's site and will be launched within 10-15 days.It will not be as configure friendly as its US counterpart,but still it will offer configuration options like backlit kbd,increasing RAM,OS and display.
2.The new GEN dv6 will have standard 900p display,while dv7 if introduced,will have 1080p display as standard.HP is still not sure about dv7,but dv6 will have a 900p display for sure.
3.dv6 will again have powerful graphics system like the sandybridge based systems...HP currently is testing GT 730m,GT 740m and a High ENd radeon Card(unknown) with its laptops.All with 2GB DDR5 memory.
4.High END ENvy 15's and 17's will not be coming to India.
5.DV6's will finally have an improved cooling system,don't know what that improvement will be.
6.2yr warranty will be standard(on some models,probably dv6 will have it).
7.SInce the price of Haswell Processors are not out,yet insiders say that dv6's powered by next gen processors will not be cheap to buy,and will cost in between 75-80k.
8.ENvy m6's will take over Current dv6's position,and dv6 brand will be positioned a bit higher.


My source of info-My cousin brother works for HP India Sales Deptt,and is posted in B'lore.the next gen dv6 will be in market 1 month after official launch of Haswell Processors in India.A lot is depending upon pricing of intel....hp may drop a few things planned like A blu ray player to keep costs in check...


----------



## Harsh Pranami (May 11, 2013)

gamefreak4770k said:


> Dear friends,
> i wanted a good gaming laptop for hardcore gaming.
> i prefer any brand and any type.
> its just that the laptop must have a matte screen and keyboard with numeric keypad and backlit keyboard would be nice[not compulsion]
> ...



Nothing beats lenevo y500.



swiftshashi said:


> Ok guys,a slight dose of interesting scoops.This is regarding HP India.
> 1.A new online purchasing system is to be incorporated into HP's site and will be launched within 10-15 days.It will not be as configure friendly as its US counterpart,but still it will offer configuration options like backlit kbd,increasing RAM,OS and display.
> 2.The new GEN dv6 will have standard 900p display,while dv7 if introduced,will have 1080p display as standard.HP is still not sure about dv7,but dv6 will have a 900p display for sure.
> 3.dv6 will again have powerful graphics system like the sandybridge based systems...HP currently is testing GT 730m,GT 740m and a High ENd radeon Card(unknown) with its laptops.All with 2GB DDR5 memory.
> ...



Well nice to see HP finally going beyond 7670m and 630gt.


----------



## nikufellow (May 13, 2013)

Can anybody please tell me whether an i5u (max.  clock speed 2.6ghz) can match or exceed the performance of i3m (max.  clock 2.5ghz). I've tried googling for benchmarks but can't arrive as a conclusion as different sites have different sets of results 
Any inputs are highly appreciated


----------



## nikufellow (May 13, 2013)

^ bump for my query


----------



## swiftshashi (May 16, 2013)

************************************************************
Guys,as my DV6 is nearing its 2nd year,I was thinking of getting myself a new laptop...My thought was boosted by my brother who will go to college this July and he's willing to use my old dv6 for a tear or two(till he gets his own single room)....Now my budget is fixed at Rs 1 Lacs.....I want a Properly premium brand with performance(except apple,as it has no service in my area)....By premium brands,I mean the likes of Envy,XPS,Alienware,etc....The focus should be on a strong processor along with a best in class Graphics System....I also know that HP is looking at giving the dv6 brand some great goodies this year,but the date of launch is still unknown.....
I am currently looking at this model-*www.compuindia.com/laptops/alienware-laptops/alienware-m14x.html...
Are there any other similar models in the price range??


----------



## .jRay. (May 16, 2013)

^ m14x is pretty nice. Go for it imo


----------



## swiftshashi (May 16, 2013)

But it has only 1GB memory.......ddr3 or 5 that too is unknown


----------



## .jRay. (May 17, 2013)

@op you should consider lenovo y500, awesome lappy for 20k less. Has gddr5 650m, can handle almost anything...


----------



## swiftshashi (May 17, 2013)

I had that model in my mind.........However I'm looking for something more premium than standard run of the mill laptops....It's a great laptop anyday,but since I'm investing close to 1 lacs,I need something premium

Off topic......Why the hell has m17x gone to 1.65 lacs????Last year,it used to retail at around 1.30-1.40lacs


----------



## .jRay. (May 17, 2013)

swiftshashi said:


> I had that model in my mind.........However I'm looking for something more premium than standard run of the mill laptops....It's a great laptop anyday,but since I'm investing close to 1 lacs,I need something premium
> 
> Off topic......Why the hell has m17x gone to 1.65 lacs????Last year,it used to retail at around 1.30-1.40lacs



Then go to alienware.com and build your m14x, add a 2gb650m gddr5, a 1tb hdd etc, 8gb ram. The price will come close to around 1lac..

No idea about the m17x, maybe dell got greedy.


----------



## swiftshashi (May 17, 2013)

^^They dont ship to India.........and I dont have anyone currently living in states....


----------



## ankitkr091 (May 17, 2013)

How much this laptop cost locally ?


 m.snapdeal.com/product/samsung-np550p5cs04in-ultrabook-3rd-gen/630463


----------



## Harsh Pranami (May 19, 2013)

nikufellow said:


> Can anybody please tell me whether an i5u (max.  clock speed 2.6ghz) can match or exceed the performance of i3m (max.  clock 2.5ghz). I've tried googling for benchmarks but can't arrive as a conclusion as different sites have different sets of results
> Any inputs are highly appreciated



i5U won't even come close.


----------



## nikufellow (May 19, 2013)

Harsh Pranami said:


> i5U won't even come close.



Okay thanks late but much appreciated reply


----------



## tnny9 (May 23, 2013)

hi guys,

Looking for full hd laptop (1080p) in 15 inches. 
Was thinking about Lenovo Y500 or Samsung 5 Series.

Should I wait for few months or not considering intel gonna launch new set of processors next month?

Regards


----------



## ariftwister (May 23, 2013)

tnny9 said:


> hi guys,
> 
> Looking for full hd laptop (1080p) in 15 inches.
> Was thinking about Lenovo Y500 or Samsung 5 Series.
> ...



* Lenovo ideapad y500 is a good choice
* samsung laptops have 900p only
* check Dell inspiron 17r it has 1080p


----------



## braindead (May 24, 2013)

guys please help me out in buying a new laptop for a dear friend of mine

1. Budget- less than 40( can increased a bit though)
2. Screen size 14 or less. 
3. need to be on the lighter side.She will be travelling a lot
4. Good build quality. 
5. Will be using mainly for browsing, movies, word processing etc. No gaming, not even in dreams. So you know what kind of laptop now.
6. Main thing is it should look really really good yes looks over performance.

Based on Digit's ultrabooks review in April im thinking Asus Vivobook f202eAsus F202E-CT148H VivoBook (3rd Gen Ci3/ 4GB/ 500GB/ Win8) - Asus: Flipkart.com or one of sony vaio e series.

please help me impress her with my knowledge from here. 

Created a thread here Let me help


----------



## swiftshashi (May 24, 2013)

^^ Go for Pavilion m4 1003tx.......Its super awesome,She'll love it...Plus its got performance as well...!!
_________________________________________________________________________________________
*NEW GEN HP's coming...........*
Guys,just bought a new HP Pavilion m4-1003tx for my dad @ 49000 from Ranchi...It has a new gen Nvidea GT730M GPU with a 2GB DDR3 memory...Specs are just mind blowing for a 14 incher+ Core i5..Will be reviewing it in detail when he comes back from his tour.
Specs
-Core™ i5-3230M (2.6 GHz, 3 MB L3 cache)
-Intel® HM77 Express
-RAM=8 GB 1600 MHz DDR3
-NVIDIA GeForce 730M (2 GB DDR3 dedicated)[Better than GT 645M]
-HDD=1 TB 5400 rpm
-HP TrueVision 1080p HD Webcam (NOT A 720p)
-Awesome speakers-hear them to believe,without the crappy beats audio
-4-cell Li-Ion Battery
-Weight is 1.98kgs(Measured from digital instrument)

Cons-
-Too many stickers-Core i5+Hp Premier Experience+CarePAck+Nvidia+Win8+Energy star+Epeat Silver ...Thats 7 stickers on a 14 incher
-A bit thick,almost a inch.

As mentioned in last page,HP will be launching performance oriented laptops this year,and a GT 750 2 GB DDR5 for the Envy dv6 is in the works....m6 is rumoured to be coming with a GT 745M DDr3 version


----------



## ariftwister (May 25, 2013)

swiftshashi said:


> ^^
> 
> As mentioned in last page,HP will be launching performance oriented laptops this year,and a GT 750 2 GB DDR5 for the Envy dv6 is in the works....m6 is rumoured to be coming with a GT 745M DDr3 version



Can you specify which month?


----------



## braindead (May 25, 2013)

swiftshashi said:


> ^^ Go for Pavilion m4 1003tx.......Its super awesome,She'll love it...Plus its got performance as well...!!
> _________________________________________________________________________________________
> :


Thanks but Its big!!! 
need 14 inch or less


----------



## swiftshashi (May 25, 2013)

its 14 " bro ....


----------



## gamefreak4770k (May 25, 2013)

^^ thanks for the info man.
Gonna wait to purchase.......


----------



## Harsh Pranami (May 28, 2013)

> As mentioned in last page,HP will be launching performance oriented laptops this year,and a GT 750 2 GB DDR5 for the Envy dv6 is in the works....m6 is rumoured to be coming with a GT 745M DDr3 version


HP was late to kick in high gaming segment. But it seems that the patience is finally paying off. BtW I heard that the onboard graphics of intel haswell processors will be better than 650gt. Is it true?


----------



## coderunknown (May 28, 2013)

Harsh Pranami said:


> HP was late to kick in high gaming segment. But it seems that the patience is finally paying off.



looking at how Samsung Series 5 & Lenovo Y500 are suffering from heating problems, HP's highend laptop may turn out to be the perfect way to fry your hands. their multimedia laptops with midrage GPU heat to insane temperatures. think what highend GPUs will do. and i seriously feel its time HP move to better ventilation and airflow.



Harsh Pranami said:


> BtW I heard that the onboard graphics of intel haswell processors will be better than 650gt. Is it true?



only Iris Pro will close the gap with GT650 but remember drivers have a really big part in the performance. AMD increases the final output by 10% with driver updates over shipped hardware. haswell laptops without any discrete GPU can soon become the next hot tech to own capable of playing games. but lets see how many manufacturers ship these highend i7 parts with SSD & no discrete GPU or add a GT7xx GPU to the mix.


----------



## pratyush997 (May 28, 2013)

@Sam afaik y500 folks aren't facing overheating issues.


----------



## palka (Jun 1, 2013)

*help me make choose a laptpop*

Here are my details

1) What is your budget? 

Rs 30000 - 40000. ( do not want to exceed)


2) What size & weight consideration (if any) would you prefer?
14", weight around 2Kg, 

3) Are there any brands that you prefer or any you really don't like?
a. Like: dell, lenovo, sony, 
b. Dislike: Hcl, HP


4) What are the primary tasks will you be performing with this notebook? 

Office work, internet, basic photo editing, watching movies, music ( using earphones), 


5) What screen resolution(s) & type (glossy/matte) would you prefer?

resolution: not much option in my budget , i guess. Type: non reflective

6) Anything else you would like to say? (eg: local purchase, ASS,matte/glossy finish)

need: Good ASS, battery life: at least 3 hours, preferably much more. usb 3 is desirable, but not mandatory. looks are not important. above all: good construction,and trouble free ownership for 3 -4 years. 
I am ok with online purchase ( Flipkart)

7) Shortlisted: Dell Inspiron14 ( pro: decent specs, with OS, thin, lighter. Cons: feels plasticky, reflective screen, battery life)
Dell Vostro 2420 ( pro: good specs, matte screen. Cons: thicker, battery life, no usb 3)
Thinkpad E430 ( not seen. Pro: good battery life, faster HDD. Cons: lack of indicator LEDs, without OS

For those who have the experience of using both e430 and vostro, which one would you choose any why.

Thanks for reading


----------



## deltamax2 (Jun 8, 2013)

hi 

i am planning to buy a laptop to my cousin, he need it to run java & C# languages and also he needs to work on visual basic...

have narrowed down Samsung NP355V5C-S05IN & HP Pavilion G6-2314AX Laptop..

please help me choose the rite1...

also let me know about any other good models based on intel...budget is around 30-35K...

thanks in adv....


----------



## Harsh Pranami (Jun 8, 2013)

The samsung one is a bit over your budget but comes with win8. So it's your choice. Configuration is same for both. BTW I am g6 user and I can advice you to go for hp one. Also win 8 is $!@it


----------



## izzikio_rage (Jun 9, 2013)

Here are my details

1) What is your budget?

Rs 30000 max


2) What size & weight consideration (if any) would you prefer?
15.6 or 14 inch, weight is not a problem 

3) Are there any brands that you prefer or any you really don't like?
a. Like: Dell (ok with others also)


4) What are the primary tasks will you be performing with this notebook?

Gaming (in whatever way possible), Office work, internet, watching movies, music ( using earphones),


5) What screen resolution(s) & type (glossy/matte) would you prefer?

resolution: Not much of an issue

6) Anything else you would like to say? (eg: local purchase, ASS,matte/glossy finish)

Need: HDMI out, discreet graphics

7) Shortlisted: 1. Dell Inspiron 15 (because it's Dell, otherwise no special standout features: 2. Lenovo Essential G580 (59-358263) Laptop (3rd Gen Ci5/ 4GB/ 500GB/ DOS) - Pro, i5 with turbo boost till 3.2Ghz, negative is it has intel graphics 4000 3. HP Pavilion G6-2231TX Laptop (3rd Gen Ci3/ 4GB/ 500GB/ Win8/ 1GB Graph) - Pro. AMD Mobility Radeon HD 7670M with 1GB DDR3  con, i3 processor (only a con compared to lenovo)

Please advise people, thanks in advance

Please suggest, there is such a wide range. Am completely lost


----------



## deltamax2 (Jun 9, 2013)

Harsh Pranami said:


> The samsung one is a bit over your budget but comes with win8. So it's your choice. Configuration is same for both. BTW I am g6 user and I can advice you to go for hp one. Also win 8 is $!@it



hi thanks for the advice, was not able to get HP they have stopped the model it seems ( as per dealer & not able to get it online)...
so ordered Samsung through snapdeal for 33.5K....


----------



## Gtb93 (Jun 9, 2013)

What happened to the Series 7 Chronos that was released a whileback?


----------



## izzikio_rage (Jun 17, 2013)

read on quite a lot of places that flipkart has some kind of 5% discount coupons on laptops .... need help on finding them. Suggestions please.


----------



## coderunknown (Jun 17, 2013)

no coupon. rather some electronics have additional 5% discount.


----------



## Red Devil (Jun 19, 2013)

Budget - 40k max
Use - Photo and video editing. Use of design softwares like AutoCAD, ANSYS etc.

Hows Samsung NP350V5X-S01IN?? Any idea? I couldn't find a review on this one.
Samsung NP350V5X-S01IN Laptop (3rd Gen Ci5/ 4GB/ 500GB/ DOS/ 2GB Graph) - Samsung: Flipkart.com

and wat abt Dell Vostro 3560? 
Dell Vostro 3560 Laptop (3rd Gen Ci5/ 4GB/ 500GB/ Linux/ 1GB Graph) - Dell: Flipkart.com

Any better models within 40k?? Pls suggest.

I don't care abt Battery backup, Weight, Hard disk capacity, color, webcam etc. But performance, build quality, display, sound etc should be of high standard. (and of course, within 40k  )

Please help me choose one. TIA.


----------



## dashing.sujay (Jun 19, 2013)

^ @Red Devil - Have a look at Samsung NP370R5E-S05IN Notebook ( Intel Core i5-3230M/6 GB/1 TB HDD/ Win8/ 2 GB Graphics-AMD-8750M /15.6 Inch) - Buy Online @ Best Price | Snapdeal.com. Much better option at expense of 2-3k more.


----------



## a2mn2002 (Jun 19, 2013)

Should i buy lenovo Z580 with 3g i3 + 630m @ 39500 locally or wait for haswell ?


----------



## dashing.sujay (Jun 19, 2013)

a2mn2002 said:


> Should i buy lenovo Z580 with 3g i3 + 630m @ 39500 locally or wait for haswell ?



Wait or not, but there are better options available at that price.


----------



## a2mn2002 (Jun 20, 2013)

^^ ya Lenovo is costly. plz tell me other options. not from samsung asus acer
I just want to play Mafia II @ mid settings.

Anybody reply.


----------



## deepanshuchg (Jun 21, 2013)

Harsh Pranami said:


> The samsung one is a bit over your budget but comes with win8. So it's your choice. Configuration is same for both. BTW I am g6 user and I can advice you to go for hp one. Also win 8 is $!@it



I am planning to buy hp g6-2320 tx and knowing you owns a g6 please let me know which one you owns and are you facing any problems (heating or anything else) as of now and how is up after sales service?? 

If any body else too owns a hp product please let me know about the same


----------



## amtshp (Jun 23, 2013)

hey guys ... i am in a big dilemma now..so need a bit of help. .... i want a gaming laptop within a budget of 68k for college to atleast handle games upto nest 4 years..... so shortlisted lenevo y500... ..so got some queries about.it...

since the old model is out of stock...i wanna know about the new model of the y500 present in india..i.e. the xxxx9647.. with nvidia gt750m...and 720p screen... i heard about 750m being faster.. but 720p screen... will the display be good enuf for playing games...i mean ..i wanted the 1080p ..but it aint available anymore... so ..720p will make some difference from 1080p??? and how r the reviews of this new model of y500...

it wud be helpful... if i get some replies..


----------



## topgear (Jun 24, 2013)

generally speaking you want a laptop last for 4 years and that's too for gaming .. 720P resolution will at-least give you playable enough FPS after some time on newer game title without much compromise on the visuals . Here's a link on what type of performance you can espect from GT750M :
NVIDIA GeForce GT 750M - NotebookCheck.net Tech


----------



## amtshp (Jun 25, 2013)

yeah u r ri8...seen the review too... so thats wat i was thinking..shud i go for the lappy y500 new version..or wait some more time..
being a laptop of future proof...i hope its worth its price...


----------



## topgear (Jun 26, 2013)

y500 ( new version is good ) but I personally do not like Lenovo laptops .. mostly the build quality part and HP for their after sales support. So wait a little while if you can for better options.


----------



## nikufellow (Jun 26, 2013)

Deleted


----------



## dashing.sujay (Jun 26, 2013)

topgear said:


> y500 ( new version is good ) but I personally do not like Lenovo laptops .. mostly the build quality part and HP for their after sales support. So wait a little while if you can for better options.



These days, the build quality of Lenovo laptops has improved quite a lot. And apparently, they're trying to get near to durable tag, and even succeeding.


----------



## ankush28 (Jun 27, 2013)

Hey guys any experiance about lenovo After sales services and RMA please share.
I am planning to buy Lenovo Essential G580 (59-358263) in next 2-3days.
Any service centre near malad, Mumbai.


----------



## swiftshashi (Jun 27, 2013)

^^Its fairly good, but my experience is a bit old as my friend's dvd writer failed and he had tow wait nearly a week to get that replaced. 
However I have seen them to be immensely durable laptops and do make sure you have an on site warranty to make deal sweeter.


----------



## ankush28 (Jun 27, 2013)

^^ how can i know that online shop or reseller is giving me onsite or limited warrenty. Sorry for my noobness i dont know much about laptops


----------



## amtshp (Jun 27, 2013)

hey guys.. ... can u kindly tell me ...a trusted lenovo dealer shop..in kolkata or siliguri...from where i can get the lenovo y500 gt750m version...at a reasonable price.... cuz i am determined to buy this one..so need ur help plzz...


----------



## savvy (Jun 28, 2013)

Hello guys, i want a laptop around 40000 mainly for gaming and multimedia(it should have a good screen with decent colour saturation and contrast, resolution dosen't bothers me)... I have shortlisted the following two : 
Samsung NP370R5E-S05IN Laptop (3rd Gen Ci5/ 6GB/ 1TB/ Win8/ 2GB Graph) - Samsung: Flipkart.com
Lenovo Ideapad Z500 (59-380480) Laptop (3rd Gen Ci5/ 4GB/ 1TB/ Win8/ 1GB Graph) - Lenovo: Flipkart.com
Which is a better option ?? I am not sure about the samsung's screen and lenovo's availability in local market(not listed in lenovo's website)...


----------



## Chaitanya (Jun 28, 2013)

Lenovo seems to be better.


----------



## savvy (Jun 28, 2013)

Chaitanya said:


> Lenovo seems to be better.


Can you guess why is it not listed in lenovo's website ??


----------



## amtshp (Jun 28, 2013)

hey guys.. ... can u kindly tell me ...a trusted lenovo dealer shop..in kolkata or siliguri...from where i can get the lenovo y500 gt750m version...at a reasonable price.... cuz i am determined to buy this one..so need ur help plzz... asap!!


----------



## sharvan (Jun 28, 2013)

i recently bought samsung NP35 series. 
spec:
processor : i7
RAM : 8GB
HDD : 1TB
VRAM : 2GB 
GRAPHICS : AMD RADEON 7670

when i am playing gaming my laptop reaches the extreme high temprature(89c) within one hour. i am very sacred. 
i want to solve my issue. so i am planning to rebuild my notebook. 

ASUS G55 15.6" display notebook has great skill on reduce the heat. it has two exhaust fan in it. so i imagine to buy the ASUS G55 15.6" display exterior panel and transfer the all internal parts of my laptop. After that i can use my notebook for long time. But One problem is ASUS G55 has squire size battery, So i have to use asus battery instead of samsung.

I don't know above things are possible or not? please give the details


----------



## Chaitanya (Jun 28, 2013)

savvy said:


> Can you guess why is it not listed in lenovo's website ??



No Idea could be a FK customsed ver.


----------



## Harsh23 (Jun 30, 2013)

Need Advice on buying a Laptop...
Here are my details

1) What is your budget?

Rs 60000-70000 max


2) What size & weight consideration (if any) would you prefer?
15.6 inch, weight is not a problem

3) Are there any brands that you prefer or any you really don't like?
Would avoid toshiba or asus.


4) What are the primary tasks will you be performing with this notebook?

Gaming (mostly), internet, watching movies, music 

5) What screen resolution(s) & type (glossy/matte) would you prefer?

resolution: a full hd 1080p or atleast hd+ 16**x9**

6) Anything else you would like to say? (eg: local purchase, ASS,matte/glossy finish)
Glossy Finish , willing to buy online on fk,must be an i7,need a decent gfx card nvidia preferred,should be able to play the most demanding games like crysis 3 at least on med on 1080p or its maxed out resolution,looks also matter, backlit would be a boon..

7) Shortlisted: 1. Lenovo Y500 (Gt650m ) but i guess that is no longer an option as the 750m versions have arrived...

Please advise people, thanks in advance


----------



## omega44-xt (Jun 30, 2013)

Get Y500 with GT650M if u can as it has FHD screen, 750M one has 1366x768 screen res


----------



## ankush28 (Jun 30, 2013)

get this one...
*www.infibeam.com/Laptop/i-Lenovo-Ideapad-Y500-Laptop/P-CA-L-Lenovo-Y500-59-346619.html


----------



## Harsh23 (Jun 30, 2013)

As i said that y500 with 650m is not an option it is not available anywhere.....


----------



## vivek1739 (Jun 30, 2013)

Both r gud..bt I am prefring lenovo one..nvidea 740m is great and I wont buy an amd gpu..
By looks samsung looks bettr whn open n lenovo looks bettr whn closed..build quality of z500 is far superior..i5 in z500 evn competes to many i7s..check thinkdigit review of z500
My frnd has z500 50K model n is quite good..n this model is same xcept 2 gb less ram n 1gb less graphics memory..bt ram can be xchanged n increasd through dealr on purchase..n 1gb graphics is enough..for 1336x768 screen no game will require more dan 1gb on single screen..bettr dan buying 2gb n 4gb's of gpu like 7670 or 630 or othrs..wht mattrs more is frequncy..nvidea 740m is jst gr8.
Now It is listd in their other website..
thedostore.com
It is mntioned touch screen..I calld up lenovo dey too mntiond touch..in flipkart it is non touch..I checkd d authorised retail store..he also mentioned non touch..now I hav to wait 4 d product 2 come..
Anothr thing..1yr warranty is too less..I will wait for an offr..n dis is wht I got aftr months of research..best gaming laptop in 45K


----------



## ankush28 (Jul 1, 2013)

Harsh23 said:


> As i said that y500 with 650m is not an option it is not available anywhere.....



dude first check my post visit that link it is available in 1080p version with 650


----------



## Harsh23 (Jul 1, 2013)

ankush28 said:


> dude first check my post visit that link it is available in 1080p version with 650


Dude It says out of stock !! 
I have a y500 but my friend also wants a lappie and i'm posting this on his behalf...


----------



## deepanshuchg (Jul 1, 2013)

Can someone provide me a link of benchmark /comparison /review  of 2GB 8730  vs 1GB 7670 AMD DDR3 GPU.

How much difference would be in between?


----------



## nikufellow (Jul 1, 2013)

^2gb @1333*768 resolution is a gimmick other than that 8750m is about 10~20 percent faster than 7670m AFAIK


----------



## deepanshuchg (Jul 1, 2013)

Then about how much time(in months)  2GB 8730  will be able to play latest games than 1GB 7670?


----------



## powerstarprince (Jul 1, 2013)

fps difference between 8730m and 7670m would be around 15 at mid-high settings.. depends on drivers of amd though. Last year 7670m played skyrim at 20fps @ high but now it plays at 35 fps high settings.

7670m will be able to play games in low settings till 2014 and 8730m can play till 2015.


----------



## deepanshuchg (Jul 1, 2013)

shadow said:


> fps difference between 8730m and 7670m would be around 15 at mid-high settings.. depends on drivers of amd though. Last year 7670m played skyrim at 20fps @ high but now it plays at 35 fps high settings.
> 
> 7670m will be able to play games in low settings till 2014 and 8730m can play till 2015.



Approximately a year (wow) 

This is a big difference ain't this? 

Spending 4-5 k and getting a year more can be a very good deal.  Right?


----------



## nikufellow (Jul 1, 2013)

^8750m ~ 640m (slightly less than 640m though), even 640m ain't future proof btw if 8750m benchmarks aren't available check 640m's - will give a rough idea of what to expect


----------



## Chaitanya (Jul 1, 2013)

nikufellow said:


> 8750m benchmarks aren't available



AMD Radeon HD 8750M - NotebookCheck.net Tech


----------



## deepanshuchg (Jul 1, 2013)

Here are the link for both :

AMD Radeon HD 8750M - NotebookCheck.net Tech  (thanks to chaitanaya)

AMD Radeon HD 7670M - NotebookCheck.net Tech

I don't know how to read this so someone please do so and tell me how much difference in performance will be between them?

btw is 8750M similar to 8730M because i asked about 8730M?


edit: Here is 8730M

AMD Radeon HD 8730M - NotebookCheck.net Tech


----------



## Chaitanya (Jul 1, 2013)

deepanshuchg said:


> I don't know how to read this so someone please do so and tell me how much difference in performance will be between them?
> 
> btw is 8750M similar to 8730M because i asked about 8730M?



AMD Radeon HD 8730M - NotebookCheck.net Tech

just browse to bottom of page & you will find game benchmarks


----------



## ankitjain1116 (Jul 1, 2013)

ankush28 said:


> get this one...
> Lenovo Y500 with 650m




Are referral link allowed here @ Admin,Moderator????


----------



## topgear (Jul 2, 2013)

^^ No and thanks for watching over.

@ ankush28 - remove the referral part from the infibeam link you've posted and post like this :
*www.infibeam.com/Laptop/i-Lenovo-Ideapad-Y500-Laptop/P-CA-L-Lenovo-Y500-59-346619.html


----------



## ankush28 (Jul 2, 2013)

removed!!
I dont know that it is nor allowed sorry!


----------



## deepanshuchg (Jul 5, 2013)

See these two laptops:

1. Dell Inspiron 15R 5521 Laptop (3rd Gen Ci3/ 4GB/ 500GB/ Win8/ 2GB Graph) - Dell: Flipkart.com

2. Dell Inspiron 15R 5521 Laptop (3rd Gen Ci5/ 4GB/ 1TB/ Win8/ 2GB Graph) - Dell: Flipkart.com

The first one contains core i3 and 500GB HDD whereas second one is core i5 with 1 TB HDD and everything else is same still second one is 2k cheaper than first one? Why is so? Have fk quoted wrong price/specs ?


----------



## Chaitanya (Jul 5, 2013)

i3 version is 44702/-
i5 version for 46090/-

So it is all fine IMO..
BTW both are overpriced.. You can get better for lesser cost


----------



## deepanshuchg (Jul 5, 2013)

Chaitanya said:


> i3 version is 44702/-
> i5 version for 46090/-
> 
> So it is all fine IMO..
> BTW both are overpriced.. You can get better for lesser cost



My bad I read the i5 version @ 42k (facepalm)


----------



## Chaitanya (Jul 5, 2013)

deepanshuchg said:


> (facepalm)



Pls do it like this

"    "


----------



## deepanshuchg (Jul 5, 2013)

Chaitanya said:


> Pls do it like this
> 
> "    "



Had a habit of doing like this (facepalm)  on Skype 

Don't know much about tdf emotions and as am on tapatalk so don't see emotions here


----------



## Chaitanya (Jul 5, 2013)

type in : facepalm : (remove spaces)


----------



## akii17kr (Jul 5, 2013)

so i am interested in buying this laptop but couldn't find any review
If anybody have buyed this Laptop Please leave a review or you can give suggestions regarding this laptop
Thanks
Samsung NP300E5V-S02IN Laptop (3rd Gen Ci3/ 4GB/ 750GB/ DOS/ 1GB Graph) - Samsung: Flipkart.com


----------



## Harsh Pranami (Jul 9, 2013)

akii17kr said:


> so i am interested in buying this laptop but couldn't find any review
> If anybody have buyed this Laptop Please leave a review or you can give suggestions regarding this laptop
> Thanks
> Samsung NP300E5V-S02IN Laptop (3rd Gen Ci3/ 4GB/ 750GB/ DOS/ 1GB Graph) - Samsung: Flipkart.com



A big no no. This one doesn't have usb 3.0 port.


----------



## sivarap (Jul 9, 2013)

Please recommend a laptop

1) What is your budget?

Rs 40000 max


2) What size & weight consideration (if any) would you prefer?
~14 inch, weight = lighter the better

3) Are there any brands that you prefer or any you really don't like?
no restrictions. However i was using Lenovo T420 and liked Lenovo

4) What are the primary tasks will you be performing with this notebook?

programmin, little gaming (medium graphics. I burnt my prev laptop's graphics chip so no more gaming on laptop), reading, browse, movie.

5) What screen resolution(s) & type (glossy/matte) would you prefer?

no preference
6) Anything else you would like to say? (eg: local purchase, ASS,matte/glossy finish)
I prefer a i5 processor.look does matter. will be better if it is portable since i travel. optical drive not a must. Drivers should be available for Ubuntu. 


Thanks in advance. 

regards

Sivarap


----------



## sivarap (Jul 10, 2013)

Please help me choose between
Samsung NP370R5E-S05IN Laptop (3rd Gen Ci5/ 6GB/ 1TB/ Win8/ 2GB Graph) - Samsung: Flipkart.com
and
Lenovo Ideapad Z500 (59-366499) Laptop (3rd Gen Ci5/ 4GB/ 1TB/ Win8) - Lenovo: Flipkart.com

Do samsung laptops heat up like a hot plate?


----------



## nikufellow (Jul 11, 2013)

Have a query regarding hp recovery - my recently bought lappy has a 24gb recovery partition i understand that I'll have to burn it to dvds for creating a backup but would like to know 
*is this the only way to backup the genuine windows that came with lappy
*anyway to recover windows license if the recovery partition is accidentally earsed 
*is it safe deleting recovery partition if so how? 


Many thanks in advance


----------



## Hrishi (Jul 11, 2013)

nikufellow said:


> Have a query regarding hp recovery - my recently bought lappy has a 24gb recovery partition i understand that I'll have to burn it to dvds for creating a backup but would like to know
> *is this the only way to backup the genuine windows that came with lappy
> *anyway to recover windows license if the recovery partition is accidentally earsed
> *is it safe deleting recovery partition if so how?
> ...



I am not sure if that's the only way but it's highly advisable to make DVDs backup.
Windows License/Key is usually located at the bottom of laptop in form of stickers.


----------



## chandan89 (Jul 11, 2013)

I wanna purchase a gaming laptop <55k.

I am planning for HP Envy M6 1213TX.

15.6", i5 Ivy Bridge 3.2 GHZ, 8 GB DDR3, 1TB SATA, 2GB AMD RADEON, & 26mm Slip still with optical drive.

3yrs onsite warranty + 4k extra gifts.


Should I choose it for gaming???

Thanks in advance.


----------



## Chaitanya (Jul 11, 2013)

nikufellow said:


> Have a query regarding hp recovery - my recently bought lappy has a 24gb recovery partition i understand that I'll have to burn it to dvds for creating a backup but would like to know
> *is this the only way to backup the genuine windows that came with lappy
> *anyway to recover windows license if the recovery partition is accidentally earsed
> *is it safe deleting recovery partition if so how?
> ...



1.nah you may want to use a pen drive / usb device but I suggest DVD's..

2.If you are on win7(which obviously is not the case here I guess..) then you will have a key printed below. But on win8 lappies don't have a printed key (here you are screwed)..

3.Once backed up it's  safe.. (How dunno..)


----------



## Harsh Pranami (Jul 12, 2013)

nikufellow said:


> Have a query regarding hp recovery - my recently bought lappy has a 24gb recovery partition i understand that I'll have to burn it to dvds for creating a backup but would like to know
> *is this the only way to backup the genuine windows that came with lappy
> *anyway to recover windows license if the recovery partition is accidentally earsed
> *is it safe deleting recovery partition if so how?
> ...



Just note down the key printed at the bottom of the lappy of you have windows 7. And then you can delete the partition. In future install win 7 using the same key. Note that you have to install the correct version. If the original key was of win 7 home basic then it will be valid on only win 7 home basic dvd.
If you have win 8 then simply delete the recovery partition. You don't need to note down any key. After any future installation of win 8 from any media , once you connect to internet, it automatically detects if the the lappy originally came with win 8.

Note that the only disadvantage you'll be in is that you have to manually install the drivers. While in the case of recovery from factory installed recovery partition, it automatically installs the drivers.



nikufellow said:


> Have a query regarding hp recovery - my recently bought lappy has a 24gb recovery partition i understand that I'll have to burn it to dvds for creating a backup but would like to know
> *is this the only way to backup the genuine windows that came with lappy
> *anyway to recover windows license if the recovery partition is accidentally earsed
> *is it safe deleting recovery partition if so how?
> ...



Just note down the key printed at the bottom of the lappy of you have windows 7. And then you can delete the partition. In future install win 7 using the same key. Note that you have to install the correct version. If the original key was of win 7 home basic then it will be valid on only win 7 home basic dvd.
If you have win 8 then simply delete the recovery partition. You don't need to note down any key. After any future installation of win 8 from any media , once you connect to internet, it automatically detects if the the lappy originally came with win 8.

Note that the only disadvantage you'll be in is that you have to manually install the drivers. While in the case of recovery from factory installed recovery partition, it automatically installs the drivers.


----------



## nikufellow (Jul 12, 2013)

^thanks chaithanya ,harsh and rishi for your replies. My lappy came with windows 8 , that means I can safely delete recovery then install win 8 from some other source and validate it online right without any key?


----------



## Niilesh (Jul 13, 2013)

Hey guys I need a laptop in around 25-30K

> Need decent build quality
> I want to avoid GPU(except the internal one of course) to increase it's life
> HD 4000 is better than the integrated graphics of trinity series, right?

Can you guys suggest some?


----------



## Chaitanya (Jul 13, 2013)

nikufellow said:


> ^thanks *chaithanya* ,harsh and rishi for your replies. My lappy came with windows 8 , that means I can safely delete recovery then install win 8 from some other source and validate it online right without any key?



Grr.. it's "You should know it buddy".. X-(



Niilesh said:


> Hey guys I need a laptop in around 25-30K
> 
> > Need decent build quality
> > I want to avoid GPU(except the internal one of course) to increase it's life
> ...



HD 7640G & HD 7660G iGP of trinity series are far btr than HD 4000

Intel HD Graphics 4000 - NotebookCheck.net Tech (it falls below HD7480D)

wat's purpose??
for net surfing etc PDC would do but for even slightly heavy jobs atleast a i3 is recommended


----------



## nikufellow (Jul 14, 2013)

Pardon me for my ignorance btw what purpose does the packet of silica gel that comes with lappy serve, moisture absorbant?


----------



## Harsh Pranami (Jul 14, 2013)

nikufellow said:


> pardon me for my ignorance btw what purpose does the packet of silica gel that comes with lappy serve, moisture absorbant?



yes



nikufellow said:


> ^thanks chaithanya ,harsh and rishi for your replies. My lappy came with windows 8 , that means i can safely delete recovery then install win 8 from some other source and validate it online right without any key?



yes


----------



## Chaitanya (Jul 14, 2013)

nikufellow said:


> Pardon me for my ignorance btw what purpose does the packet of silica gel that comes with lappy serve, moisture absorbant?



Absolutely
& transparetn Gel means its saturated & slightly milky means dry gel..


----------



## nikufellow (Jul 14, 2013)

Thanks again chaitanya and harsh being my first purchase had no idea what to expect in the package. Now thinking of disassembling to see what's inside


----------



## Chaitanya (Jul 14, 2013)

nikufellow said:


> Thanks again chaitanya and harsh being my first purchase had no idea what to expect in the package. Now thinking of disassembling to see what's inside



Dissecting wat??
Lappy? 

(I'm too in queue but nver had enugh tym )

 See a proper manual / video b4 doin' so.


----------



## nikufellow (Jul 14, 2013)

^yea lappy,  hope I can put it back in one piece


----------



## Chaitanya (Jul 14, 2013)

It ain't that hard BTW.. (if you feel stuck don't panic just try 2 put everything bak)

But can ur b opened ?? Cause my room mates Samsung lappy has just 1 screw for Memory bay everything is snap fitted.


----------



## gamefreak4770k (Jul 14, 2013)

Could anyone tell me does the hp m6 comes with a backlit keyboard???


----------



## Chaitanya (Jul 14, 2013)

gamefreak4770k said:


> Could anyone tell me does the hp m6 comes with a backlit keyboard???



That's noes..


----------



## gamefreak4770k (Jul 14, 2013)

Thanks man.
Flipkart never has its info right...


----------



## Chaitanya (Jul 14, 2013)

Nothing great buddy actually I remeber a guy in hostel wid m6 & then i googled it ...
I ain't great.. Google & my brain is


----------



## coderunknown (Jul 14, 2013)

Niilesh said:


> > HD 4000 is better than the integrated graphics of trinity series, right?



HD4000 may be weak but Trinity processing power is even more low so decide if you want to sacrifice more processing power for slightly better GPU.

yet to use any HD4000 based laptop but i can play low system requirement games even on power saver mode with A6 4400M without any lag but some softwares take time to start up. i am using HP 4445S.


----------



## zmarydr (Jul 16, 2013)

Heyy anybody here has bought Samsung NP370R5E-S05IN lately. Plz gimme a feedback, hws it, performance , the build quality n al??.....Plz share a review coz i cudn't find any.


----------



## Alien (Jul 16, 2013)

Our college is providing discounted laptops for students, the specifications of which is:

HP Probook 4440s Laptop :

1. Make : HP Probook 4440s
2. Cost : Rs. 34,393/-
3. Warranty : 3 years
4. Carry case : Backpack only
HP ProBook 4440s Notebook PC
Processor 3rd Generation Intel® Corei5 3230 ,2.6GHz, 3MB Intel Smart Cache, 2 Cores
Chipset Mobile Intel® HM76 Express
Memory DDR3 4GB RAM, 1600 MHz, Two slots supporting Dual Channel Memory up to 16 GB total
Internal Storage 500 GB , 5400 rpm SMART SATA II Hybrid HDD, HP 3D Drive Guard
Removable Strorage Fixed DVD-RW Drive
Audio/Visual High Definition Audio (SRS Premium Sound), Stereo speakers, Integrated digital microphone
Wireless Support 802.11b/g with Bluetooth v 4.0
Communications Realtek 10/100/1000 Ethernet Controller
Ports and Connectors 2 USB 3.0 ports, 2 USB 2.0 ports, 1 HDMI, 1 VGA, 1 stereo microphone input, 1 headphone/line out, 1 RJ45 (Ethernet), 1 Power Connector
Expansion Slots Multi Media Reader Slot supporting SD, SDHC, SDXC, Memory Stick, MSXC
Input Device Full-sized keyboard Spill Resistant, touchpad with scroll zone and gestures support, power button, 2 launch buttons (Wireless on/off and speaker mute), Function Keys
Dimensions (wxdxh) 13.35 x 9.27 x 1.1 in (front)
Power 6 Cell (47 WHr) Lithium-Ion battery, 65W Smart AC Adapter
Motherboard / Graphics Integrated: Intel HD Graphics 4000
Operating System Preinstalled: Windows 8 Home Basic
Display 14" diagonal , LED backlit HD, Antiglare (1366 x 768 Resolution), Webcam Integrated 720p, HD
Ports and connectors 2 USB 3.0 ports, 2 USB 2.0 ports, 1 HDMI, 1 VGA, 1 stereo microphone input, 1 headphone/line out, 1 RJ45 (Ethernet), 1 Power Connector
Battery / Power Adapter 6-cell Li-ion battery pack with Minimum Battery life: 8 hours
Weight 2.20 kg with optical drive.
Warranty 3 year Onsite Next Business Day (NBD)

Is this a good deal??


----------



## topgear (Jul 17, 2013)

looks fair enough to me plus you are getting 2 years of additional warranty but if you wish to play games look for other option.


----------



## Alien (Jul 17, 2013)

topgear said:


> looks fair enough to me plus you are getting 2 years of additional warranty but if you wish to play games look for other option.


Thanks. Any other suggestions within 40k range??


----------



## Niilesh (Jul 17, 2013)

sam said:


> HD4000 may be weak but Trinity processing power is even more low so decide if you want to sacrifice more processing power for slightly better GPU.
> 
> yet to use any HD4000 based laptop but i can play low system requirement games even on power saver mode with A6 4400M without any lag but some softwares take time to start up. i am using HP 4445S.


I Think i will go will i3 then since its for my sister


----------



## a2mn2002 (Jul 17, 2013)

GUys please tell me can i play Sniper Elite PC game on Toshiba satellite A350-02T ? 
Or list some games which can be played !!!


----------



## topgear (Jul 18, 2013)

Alien said:


> Thanks. Any other suggestions within 40k range??



are you looking for a gaming laptop ? If so then *Samsung NP350V5X-S01IN* or HP Pavilion G6-2007TX.


----------



## Hrishi (Jul 18, 2013)

a2mn2002 said:


> GUys please tell me can i play Sniper Elite PC game on Toshiba satellite A350-02T ?
> Or list some games which can be played !!!



SuperMario Bros, Minesweeper , Titan Chess , Mahajong , Checkers , Aladdin , Prince II.


----------



## topgear (Jul 18, 2013)

he has Intel GMA 4500 with 3Gb ram and a dual core cpu running at 2.16 Ghz to boot with .. so I think he can play some better FPS/TPS/Sports games that those


----------



## Hrishi (Jul 18, 2013)

topgear said:


> he has Intel GMA 4500 with 3Gb ram and a dual core cpu running at 2.16 Ghz to boot with .. so I think he can play some better FPS/TPS/Sports games that those


haha  , I was just having fun. 

@OP , you should look at this thread *www.thinkdigit.com/forum/gamerz/8996-will-game-run-configuration.html
You'll get lot more relevent replies in that thread.


----------



## Alien (Jul 18, 2013)

topgear said:


> are you looking for a gaming laptop ? If so then *Samsung NP350V5X-S01IN* or HP Pavilion G6-2007TX.


It is for my sister, who won't be gaming much i think. So i will go ahead with the HP Probook then. Thanks for your suggestions..


----------



## niraj trehan (Jul 20, 2013)

hey guys ! i hope this is the right place for this query ! 
I have an Acer Aspire One Netbook (AMD Dual Core Atom , 2gb Ram , 500 Gb HDD ) . I use this laptop at night , but the problem is i just cant set its auto adjustment light off.. each time i reduce the brightness , after few minutes , rather few minutes , brightness shoots up !!! and its getting on my nerves !! any help frends ?


----------



## topgear (Jul 21, 2013)

you can try some apps which can reduce the monitor brightness, color temp as per your linking .. do give them a try.


----------



## xs.dhaval (Jul 22, 2013)

1) What is your budget?

22,000 Rs

2) What size notebook would you prefer?

not more than 12"

3) Which country will you buying this notebook? 

India 

4) Are there any brands that you prefer or any you really don't like?

Dont matter.

5) What are the primary tasks will you be performing with this notebook? 

Web browsing, power point presentations, movies.

6) Will you be taking the notebook with you to different places, leaving it on your desk or both?

That's what it is for. It mostly will be used out side.

7) Will you be playing games on your notebook? If so, please state which games or types of games?

None

8) How many hours of battery life do you need?

Doesnt matter.

9) Would you prefer to see the notebooks you're considering before purchasing it or buying a notebook on-line without seeing it is OK?

Doesnt matter.

10) What OS do you prefer? Windows (XP or Vista or Windows 7), Mac OS, Linux, etc.

Windows

11) What screen resolution(s) would you prefer?

Doesnt matter.


Anti reflective screen is MUST.


----------



## kARTechnology (Jul 22, 2013)

1) What is your budget?
20,000 Rs max 22,500

2) What size notebook would you prefer?
Big as possible in the price range

3) Which country will you buying this notebook? 
India 

4) Are there any brands that you prefer or any you really don't like?
Nothing like that

5) What are the primary tasks will you be performing with this notebook? 
Web browsing, Facebook, HD VIDEOS(AVCHD) TO 1080P tv with HDMI(MUST)
And stream 1080p video from youtube

6) Will you be taking the notebook with you to different places, leaving it on your desk or both?
Every where ( to reasonable places)
Should be sturdy and strong
Should not get broken by infants/child beating/jumping/sitting on it

7) Will you be playing games on your notebook? If so, please state which games or types of games?

No but facebook games and light gaming which can be played on it. Like racing maybe but not a must. Low quality is ok. I heard AMD APU play games great so I want to test it

8) How many hours of battery life do you need?
As max as possible without sacrificing speed and 20-40% brightness

9) Would you prefer to see the notebooks you're considering before purchasing it or buying a notebook on-line without seeing it is OK?
Without seeing ok but will like to see

10) What OS do you prefer? Windows (XP or Vista or Windows 7), Mac OS, Linux, etc.
Windows 8.1 when it releases (will install myself)

11) What screen resolution(s) would you prefer?
Any

I would it NOT to be glossy as I know it is a scratch magnet. A matte thing or something which doesnt scratch. And futureproof. USB 3.0 
I DONT want PENTIUM CORE PROCESSORS
2gb ram is enough... But HDD should be like 500gb or more
SHOULD BE EASILY REMOVABLE BACK PANEL OR THERE SHOULD NOT BE OVERHEATING/ FAN PROBLEMS


----------



## xs.dhaval (Jul 22, 2013)

kARTechnology said:


> Should not get broken by infants/child beating/jumping/sitting on it



WTF dude???


----------



## kARTechnology (Jul 22, 2013)

xs.dhaval said:


> WTF dude???



My laptop broke(mobo gone) 
He beat the keyboard 5 times and then it turned of and Never turned on

And modify ur post...


----------



## topgear (Jul 23, 2013)

getting a rugged laptop at 22.5k is next to impossible AFAIK but you can check out : *Asus X53U-SX358D* or Lenovo G585 (59-348455).


----------



## Hrishi (Jul 23, 2013)

topgear said:


> getting a rugged laptop at 22.5k is next to impossible AFAIK but you can check out : *Asus X53U-SX358D* or Lenovo G585 (59-348455).



The closest one that comes in line for rigidity and sturdiness is HP ProBook , or Lenovo Thinkpads. (In terms of price).


----------



## kARTechnology (Jul 23, 2013)

Rishi. said:


> The closest one that comes in line for rigidity and sturdiness is HP ProBook , or Lenovo Thinkpads. (In terms of price).



I have a probook 4410s... It fell and then after few months fan failed. So I removed and saw that the mould thingy which holds screws in place broke off. The keyboard comes off if I pull hard

But mine is an old model


----------



## Hrishi (Jul 23, 2013)

kARTechnology said:


> I have a probook 4410s... It fell and then after few months fan failed. So I removed and saw that the mould thingy which holds screws in place broke off. The keyboard comes off if I pull hard
> 
> But mine is an old model


In other laptops , the display might have broke as well as the body of the laptop too. 
I never owned one of these , but felt that they are built better than an average mainstream notebook.


----------



## rishabhg (Jul 23, 2013)

sam said:


> HD4000 may be weak but Trinity processing power is even more low so decide if you want to sacrifice more processing power for slightly better GPU.
> 
> yet to use any HD4000 based laptop but i can play low system requirement games even on power saver mode with A6 4400M without any lag but some softwares take time to start up. i am using HP 4445S.



Hi Sam, I have following requirement in a laptop

) What is your budget? (INR or USD) INR

2) What size & weight consideration (if any) would you prefer? Any

3) Are there any brands that you prefer or any you really don't like?
NO

4) What are the primary tasks will you be performing with this notebook?
Heavy Surfing, Using MS Office, Watch movies, play songs. Using in the office.

5) What screen resolution(s) & type (glossy/matte) would you prefer?
Any would do

6) Anything else you would like to say?
I have selected two laptops
1. HP Pavilion G6-2302AX Laptop (APU Dual Core A4/ 4GB/ 500GB/ Win8/ 1.5GB Graph) - 29990
2. Lenovo Ideapad S405 (59-348194) Laptop (APU Quad Core A8/ 4GB/ 500GB/ Win8/ 1GB Graph) - 29990
Lenovo Ideapad S405 (59-348194) Laptop (APU Quad Core A8/ 4GB/ 500GB/ Win8/ 1GB Graph) vs HP Pavilion G6-2302AX Laptop (APU Dual Core A4/ 4GB/ 500GB/ Win8/ 1.5GB Graph): Compare Computers: Flipkart.com

Any other laptop suggestion are welcome..


----------



## rishabhg (Jul 23, 2013)

1) What is your budget? 
Around INR 30k or below

2) What size & weight consideration (if any) would you prefer? 
Any

3) Are there any brands that you prefer or any you really don't like? 
Doesn't matter

4) What are the primary tasks will you be performing with this notebook?
For office use generally, heavy surfing, using ms office, watching movies and listening music.

5) What screen resolution(s) & type (glossy/matte) would you prefer?
Any would do

6) Will you be taking the notebook with you to different places, leaving it on your desk or both?
Every where ( to reasonable places)

7) Will you be playing games on your notebook? If so, please state which games or types of games?
No but facebook games and light gaming which can be played on it. I am not much of a game freak. 

8) How many hours of battery life do you need?
Max would be better but not really a big deal if performance is good.

9) Would you prefer to see the notebooks you're considering before purchasing it or buying a notebook on-line without seeing it is OK?
Without seeing ok but will like to see

10) What OS do you prefer? Windows (XP or Vista or Windows 7), Mac OS, Linux, etc.
Windows 8

11) What screen resolution(s) would you prefer?
Any

12) Anything else you would like to say?
I have selected two laptops
1. Lenovo Ideapad S405 (59-348194) Laptop (APU Quad Core A8/ 4GB/ 500GB/ Win8/ 1GB Graph) - 29990
2. HP Pavilion G6-2302AX Laptop (APU Dual Core A4/ 4GB/ 500GB/ Win8/ 1.5GB Graph) - 29990

Lenovo Ideapad S405 (59-348194) Laptop (APU Quad Core A8/ 4GB/ 500GB/ Win8/ 1GB Graph) vs HP Pavilion G6-2302AX Laptop (APU Dual Core A4/ 4GB/ 500GB/ Win8/ 1.5GB Graph): Compare Computers: Flipkart.com

Any other laptop suggestion are welcome.. Thanks


----------



## thetechfreak (Jul 23, 2013)

^^
Seeing your usage I'd recommend to go for an i3 based laptop with HD4000 graphics. It will be a better config than a A4 APU based laptop.

This: *www.flipkart.com/m/dell-vostro-252...id=COMDJ62ZVFPDFBJG&otracker=browse&pageNum=1


----------



## powerstarprince (Jul 23, 2013)

i think this is better
Dell Vostro 2420 Laptop (2nd Gen Ci3/ 2GB/ 500GB/ Linux/ 1GB Graph) - Dell: Flipkart.com


----------



## kARTechnology (Jul 23, 2013)

Rishi. said:


> In other laptops , the display might have broke as well as the body of the laptop too.
> I never owned one of these , but felt that they are built better than an average mainstream notebook.



please see if this is good. it has 1usb 3.0 and 1 usb 2.0 only and HDMI out... only concern is HD movies and facebook games, ms office(lightly) and youtube videos @1080p *and swithched on all day sometimes*

Asus X55U-SX048D LAPTOP - (AMD APU E2 DualCore/ 2GB/ 500GB/15.6"/DOS/BLACK) | eBay

or

*www.flipkart.com/samsung-np355e5x-...a&srno=t_1&otracker=from-search&query=samsung

is it safe to buy from ebay/snapdeal/indiatimes/tradeus as the price is high(i mean without CoD) and i can apply some coupon


----------



## sakii (Jul 24, 2013)

Frnds....need help on buying one more laptop....this for some serious academic purpose.

Spec I m lukng for is a i5 3rd gen , 1 TB, atleast 1GB GPU , min 4 GB RAM, 15'" screen, and a decent battery life.

And as this fr acad purpose....dnt wanna cost it more. 

Serious help req...wanna buy asap.


----------



## kovidr (Jul 24, 2013)

can i use the hard disk of my dell studio 1555 in my Hp g6-2005 ax . if yes do i need to do anything apart from inserting the drive .
Is there any potential danger to the hp laptop ?
I am so concerned because the HP one belongs to my mom and I don't want to damage it . Will the data and the OS on the Hp hard isk will be safe ?


----------



## rishabhg (Jul 24, 2013)

thetechfreak said:


> ^^
> Seeing your usage I'd recommend to go for an i3 based laptop with HD4000 graphics. It will be a better config than a A4 APU based laptop.
> 
> This: Flipkart.com: Online Store





shadow said:


> i think this is better
> Dell Vostro 2420 Laptop (2nd Gen Ci3/ 2GB/ 500GB/ Linux/ 1GB Graph) - Dell: Flipkart.com



Are these your recommendations for my requirements?



rishabhg said:


> 1) What is your budget?
> Around INR 30k or below
> 
> 2) What size & weight consideration (if any) would you prefer?
> ...



What do you think abt  
Lenovo Essential G580 (59-358346) Laptop (3rd Gen Ci3/ 2GB/ 1TB/ DOS) 
Lenovo Essential G580 (59-358346) Laptop (3rd Gen Ci3/ 2GB/ 1TB/ DOS) - Lenovo: Flipkart.com


----------



## kARTechnology (Jul 24, 2013)

kARTechnology said:


> please see if this is good. it has 1usb 3.0 and 1 usb 2.0 only and HDMI out... only concern is HD movies and facebook games, ms office(lightly) and youtube videos @1080p *and swithched on all day sometimes*
> 
> Asus X55U-SX048D LAPTOP - (AMD APU E2 DualCore/ 2GB/ 500GB/15.6"/DOS/BLACK) | eBay
> 
> ...



any one???
I will like it if it has a alluminium brushed feel...

and is apu powerful or intel celrons petiums will do?


----------



## topgear (Jul 25, 2013)

^^ look for Acer Gateway NE56R .. it's PDC B960 offers better processing performance compared to similarly priced E-1200 apu based laptops.



sakii said:


> Frnds....need help on buying one more laptop....this for some serious academic purpose.
> 
> Spec I m lukng for is a i5 3rd gen , 1 TB, atleast 1GB GPU , min 4 GB RAM, 15'" screen, and a decent battery life.
> 
> ...



your budget ??


----------



## kARTechnology (Jul 25, 2013)

^^
Are PENTIUMS still powerful??
Can it handle hd videos on hdmi @1080p???
So is it better than APUs???

And how much that hp accidental damage warranty costs??? Because even if I wantedly break, will they fix??


----------



## xs.dhaval (Jul 26, 2013)

rishabhg said:


> I have selected two laptops
> 1. Lenovo Ideapad S405 (59-348194) Laptop (APU Quad Core A8/ 4GB/ 500GB/ Win8/ 1GB Graph) - 29990
> 2. HP Pavilion G6-2302AX Laptop (APU Dual Core A4/ 4GB/ 500GB/ Win8/ 1.5GB Graph) - 29990
> 
> ...



I have HP G6 2005ax, having AMD A8-4500.
Now it gives good performance, but it has comparatively less processing power.

Its clocked at 1.4ghz to 2.8ghz (just when needed). It stays constant around 2.0 ghz - 2.3 ghz.

Its definitely not bad, but some applications which need more processing power will take some time.
Booting time is also a lil longer. (Some non-tech savvy people judge processors by booting time.)

So choose according your need. 
If you're gonna be using such softwares, prefer ones which have more proccy power around 3ghz. (Dual core ones)

But it also has its plus points.
Its quad core. Open as many tabs in browser, play songs, multitasking never suffers.
You can limit the processors clock to 1.4 to 1.9 ghz. Which can help improving battery life.

So far, i dont regret. In fact, happy with it.

And also, you have got to decide on screen size to let others help.

15.6" laptops weigh around 2.5kg, which is uncomfortable to carry around.

This one is 3K more than budget, but it has 1TB HDD + 6GB RAM. No OS though.

*www.flipkart.com/hp-pavilion-g6-2314ax-laptop-apu-quad-core-a8-6gb-1tb-dos-1-5gb-graph/p/itmdh9fmgdzzebvb?pid=COMDH9FHQGMKDVXJ&ref=a5c02a3f-706b-4522-ab4d-09c33d35228a


----------



## topgear (Jul 26, 2013)

kARTechnology said:


> ^^
> Are PENTIUMS still powerful??
> Can it handle hd videos on hdmi @1080p???
> So is it better than APUs???
> ...



for 720P resolution both will handle HD videos very well but APUs HD 63xx gpu core may a little more powerful in games but then again B960 offers more than double processing power compared to similarly priced apu based laptops and at lower resolution cpus processing power plays a nice role in gaming performance. .. so overall B960 PDC is a nice choice FYI : it's based on Sandy Bridge


----------



## rishabhg (Jul 26, 2013)

xs.dhaval said:


> I have HP G6 2005ax, having AMD A8-4500.
> Now it gives good performance, but it has comparatively less processing power.
> 
> Its clocked at 1.4ghz to 2.8ghz (just when needed). It stays constant around 2.0 ghz - 2.3 ghz.
> ...



My max budget is 31.5 without citibank card and I need the one with W8 in it.


----------



## kARTechnology (Jul 26, 2013)

topgear said:


> for 720P resolution both will handle HD videos very well but APUs HD 63xx gpu core may a little more powerful in games but then again B960 offers more than double processing power compared to similarly priced apu based laptops and at lower resolution cpus processing power plays a nice role in gaming performance. .. so overall B960 PDC is a nice choice FYI : it's based on Sandy Bridge



Acer Gateway NE56R is not having usb 3.0  
so the amd apu will handle 1080p videos like a breeze, wont it?
and can that b690 can play 1080p?

so what abt the HP ACCIDENTAL DAMAGE PROTECTION? because no other manufacturer offers this...


----------



## Harsh Pranami (Jul 27, 2013)

Please help. I need a good tv tuner(with recording) for my laptop.

*www.thinkdigit.com/forum/peripherals/176229-need-advice-tv-tuner-card-laptop.html#post1981733


----------



## IndRaj95 (Jul 27, 2013)

*Best Laptop for Budget Rs. 20k to 27k*

I need the best laptop with the highest screen size and resolution and the following configuration.

OS:Windows 8 Pro
RAM:4 GB
HDD:320 GB or more
Light weight
Popular brand
Personal use
Good Battery Backup
Good 
Wifi
Good Webcam,Speaker,Mic
Ports:USB 3.0 ,HDMI ,3.5mm audio jack, Ethernet  and  VGA
Optical DVD drive


----------



## topgear (Jul 28, 2013)

*Re: Best Laptop for Budget Rs. 20k to 27k*



kARTechnology said:


> Acer Gateway NE56R is not having usb 3.0
> so the amd apu will handle 1080p videos like a breeze, wont it?
> and can that b690 can play 1080p?
> 
> so what abt the HP ACCIDENTAL DAMAGE PROTECTION? because no other manufacturer offers this...



no idea about HP warranty but both should handle HD videos just fine.



Harsh Pranami said:


> Please help. I need a good tv tuner(with recording) for my laptop.
> 
> *www.thinkdigit.com/forum/peripherals/176229-need-advice-tv-tuner-card-laptop.html#post1981733



Replied 



IndRaj95 said:


> I need the best laptop with the highest screen size and resolution and the following configuration.
> 
> OS:Windows 8 Pro
> RAM:4 GB
> ...



your budget and usage type ?


----------



## IndRaj95 (Jul 28, 2013)

*Re: Best Laptop for Budget Rs. 20k to 27k*

Pls specify 2 laptops each in the budget  range of 20k to 27k and 27k to 31k.


----------



## IndRaj95 (Jul 28, 2013)

I forgot to mention this:

Ports:USB 3.0 ,HDMI ,3.5mm audio jack, Ethernet and VGA
Optical DVD drive


----------



## topgear (Jul 29, 2013)

IndRaj95 said:


> I need the best laptop with the highest screen size and resolution and the following configuration.
> 
> OS:Windows 8 Pro
> RAM:4 GB
> ...





IndRaj95 said:


> Pls specify 2 laptops each in the budget  range of 20k to 27k and 27k to 31k.



for upto 27k you best option is Asus X53TK-SX056D [ get from FK ]
Asus X53TK-SX056D Laptop (APU Quad Core A6/ 4GB/ 320GB/ DOS/ 1GB Graph) - Asus: Flipkart.com

for 2nd option
HCL AE1V3232-I Laptop (2nd Gen Ci5/ 4 GB/ 500GB/ DOS) - HCL: Flipkart.com


----------



## sakii (Jul 29, 2013)

topgear said:


> ^^ look for Acer Gateway NE56R .. it's PDC B960 offers better processing performance compared to similarly priced E-1200 apu based laptops.
> 
> 
> 
> your budget ??



i M looking for some thing near to 30-35 K ...as I doubt APU will be able to take load for software like Nsys , ProE , AUTOCAD, Catiya ... which are cpu intense progs. and m not a fan of APU either. 

My basic concern in battery lyf and CPU , RAM, as storage can b increased by n extrnl one.


----------



## nikufellow (Jul 29, 2013)

Guys how do you clean the display off finger prints and dust no matter what soft cloth I use ,I can't clean off the finger prints and it seems to bend with even the slightest of pressures which worries me .also please enlighten me with any precautions you take to avoid scratches  also any covering available to prevent dust from accumulating in between island type keyboards ? 
any help is highly appreciated


----------



## ankush28 (Jul 29, 2013)

suggest a good gaming mice with high DPI for my laptop ~ 1-1.5k
G300 ir anything else

^^ flipkart only
provide links too


----------



## GeekyDon (Jul 29, 2013)

So, I have a very simple question. I was looking to buy a laptop within a week and was looking for some suggestions. I want a machine which can allow me to do all round work seamlessly. I want to be able to play all the latest games, edit videos and pics, watch movies, surf the internet and listen to music. My budget is 60-70k. I can extend it to 75k if need be. I am not really bothered about memory that much since I already have 4TBs of External Hard Drives. Hence, I'd be fine SSD machines. I am also not particularly concerned about touch displays. I have my eye on the Samsung NP550P5C-S051N. Should I get this one or are there better machines in the market for that price? Any help would be greatly appreciated!

Dipanjan

P.S. Also suggestions for any added accessories if needed, please!


----------



## Chaitanya (Jul 30, 2013)

nikufellow said:


> Guys how do you clean the display off finger prints and dust no matter what soft cloth I use ,I can't clean off the finger prints and it seems to bend with even the slightest of pressures which worries me .also please enlighten me with any precautions you take to avoid scratches  also any covering available to prevent dust from accumulating in between island type keyboards ?
> any help is highly appreciated



Colin(or any other mild cleaning agent) + soft cloth
Don't worry for flexing of screen, be sure 2 place it on a hard surface, i mean screen & not laptop(placing on a table upon a napkin does for me).
AFAIK the screen is made of some kind of scratch resistant material(for glossy screens) so don't worry a lot, just don't put it to test either(none on mine, not yet)

For keyboard protection u may use this kind of skin.. (locally they are cheaper)
Perx Keyboard Protector Laptop Keyboard Skin: Flipkart.com


----------



## Hrishi (Jul 30, 2013)

nikufellow said:


> Guys how do you clean the display off finger prints and dust no matter what soft cloth I use ,I can't clean off the finger prints and it seems to bend with even the slightest of pressures which worries me .also please enlighten me with any precautions you take to avoid scratches  also any covering available to prevent dust from accumulating in between island type keyboards ?
> any help is highly appreciated



Get a cleaning kit from local IT market. If you can't find one then get a small piece of cotton cloth(for e.g. the one used in clearing spectacle lenses.) alongwith colin.
You can also use cotton balls or soft tissue papers. And if you sceen bends with pressure , then try placing the laptop screen lid touching/pressing the bed/pillow , when you clean it. That should take care of it.


----------



## thetechfreak (Jul 30, 2013)

ankush28 said:


> suggest a good gaming mice with high DPI for my laptop ~ 1-1.5k



Logitech G300 all the way 

Logitech G300 Gaming USB 2.0 Mouse - Logitech: Flipkart.com


----------



## xs.dhaval (Jul 30, 2013)

sakii said:


> i M looking for some thing near to 30-35 K ...as I doubt APU will be able to take load for software like Nsys , ProE , AUTOCAD, Catiya ... which are cpu intense progs. and m not a fan of APU either.
> 
> My basic concern in battery lyf and CPU , RAM, as storage can b increased by n extrnl one.



For the softwares you are gonna be using, you should definitely opt for intel CPUs, as their math logic process capabilities are unmatched. 

I think you should choose a CPU clocked around 3Ghz for good performance.


----------



## IndRaj95 (Jul 30, 2013)

topgear said:


> for upto 27k you best option is Asus X53TK-SX056D [ get from FK ]
> Asus X53TK-SX056D Laptop (APU Quad Core A6/ 4GB/ 320GB/ DOS/ 1GB Graph) - Asus: Flipkart.com
> 
> for 2nd option
> HCL AE1V3232-I Laptop (2nd Gen Ci5/ 4 GB/ 500GB/ DOS) - HCL: Flipkart.com



Could you please specify 2 laptops each in the budget range of 20k to 27k and 27k to 31k (totally 4 laptops)?

All configuration is same except that it should have Core i3 2nd Gen processor.(I forgot to mention it!)
1 more query regarding his laptop:
 HCL AE1V3232-I Laptop (2nd Gen Ci5/ 4 GB/ 500GB/ DOS) - HCL: Flipkart.com

Can I get a Windows 8 Pro in a DOS OS based laptop for use through dual boot or single boot?


----------



## mohit.2105 (Jul 30, 2013)

Hey people, 
                I need to buy a laptop with following specifications
*1. i5 processor
               2. 15.6"
               3.750-1000GB HDD
               4. 4 GB or more RAM
               5. WIndows*
             I'll be using it mainly for college work(projects and all), gaming, movies and other regular stuff. *Budget* is                      around *45k*. Please suggest the best ones available in the market.(*preferrably HP or DELL*) And which brand has the best after sales services? Please help..


----------



## topgear (Jul 31, 2013)

IndRaj95 said:


> Could you please specify 2 laptops each in the budget range of 20k to 27k and 27k to 31k (totally 4 laptops)?
> 
> All configuration is same except that it should have Core i3 2nd Gen processor.(I forgot to mention it!)
> 1 more query regarding his laptop:
> ...



for upto 27k get this  [ it has no os pre-installed so install win 7 / 8 ]
Fujitsu Lifebook AH532 Laptop (2nd Gen Ci3/ 4GB/ 750GB/ No OS) - Fujitsu: Flipkart.com

for 31k
Fujitsu Lifebook AH532 Laptop (2nd Gen Ci3/ 4GB/ 750GB/ Win8/ 1GB Graph) - Fujitsu: Flipkart.com

you can install win 8 by completely removing DOS OS but you better use win 7.



mohit.2105 said:


> Hey people,
> I need to buy a laptop with following specifications
> *1. i5 processor
> 2. 15.6"
> ...



get this :
*www.flipkart.com/dell-inspiron-15-...FESF&ref=13a94111-2441-442a-8d9f-400e0da27f70


----------



## mohit.2105 (Aug 1, 2013)

this HP Pavilion G6-2320TX Laptop (3rd Gen Ci5/ 4GB/ 1TB/ Win8/ 1GB Graph) - HP: Flipkart.com or this Dell Inspiron 15 3521 Laptop (3rd Gen Ci5/ 4GB/ 750GB/ Win8/ 2GB Graph) - Dell: Flipkart.com ??


----------



## IndRaj95 (Aug 1, 2013)

topgear said:


> for upto 27k get this  [ it has no os pre-installed so install win 7 / 8 ]
> Fujitsu Lifebook AH532 Laptop (2nd Gen Ci3/ 4GB/ 750GB/ No OS) - Fujitsu: Flipkart.com
> 
> for 31k
> ...


The laptops are just meant for me!

What's the actual purpose of 1 GB graphics memory?
There's 1 more thing:I already have a PC with 32 bit Windows 7 installed and I heard from a friend that 32 bit applications don't work on 64 bit.
So I need to know similar laptops with 32 bit architecture.
Can I install Win 7 or Win 8  32 bit on a laptop with 64 bit architecture?


----------



## GeekyDon (Aug 2, 2013)

GeekyDon said:


> So, I have a very simple question. I was looking to buy a laptop within a week and was looking for some suggestions. I want a machine which can allow me to do all round work seamlessly. I want to be able to play all the latest games, edit videos and pics, watch movies, surf the internet and listen to music. My budget is 60-70k. I can extend it to 75k if need be. I am not really bothered about memory that much since I already have 4TBs of External Hard Drives. Hence, I'd be fine SSD machines. I am also not particularly concerned about touch displays. I have my eye on the Samsung NP550P5C-S051N. Should I get this one or are there better machines in the market for that price? Any help would be greatly appreciated!
> 
> Dipanjan
> 
> P.S. Also suggestions for any added accessories if needed, please!



No one?


----------



## somebodysme (Aug 2, 2013)

Hi all, need a laptop suggestion for multimedia, programming and casual gaming use.
Max budget 50k, will be purchasing tomorrow locally. 

I am considering following models
1. Samsung NP550,
2. asus-k55vm-sx086d
3. Lenovo Z500


----------



## IndRaj95 (Aug 2, 2013)

*Response required*

Reference: #3973


IndRaj95 said:


> The laptops mentioned by topgear in this post are just meant for me!Thanks!
> 
> Some of my doubts:
> 
> ...


----------



## topgear (Aug 3, 2013)

mohit.2105 said:


> this HP Pavilion G6-2320TX Laptop (3rd Gen Ci5/ 4GB/ 1TB/ Win8/ 1GB Graph) - HP: Flipkart.com or this Dell Inspiron 15 3521 Laptop (3rd Gen Ci5/ 4GB/ 750GB/ Win8/ 2GB Graph) - Dell: Flipkart.com ??



get the HP Pavilion but I'm a bit reluctant about HP's A.S.S.



IndRaj95 said:


> The laptops are just meant for me!
> 
> What's the actual purpose of 1 GB graphics memory?
> There's 1 more thing:I already have a PC with 32 bit Windows 7 installed and I heard from a friend that 32 bit applications don't work on 64 bit.
> ...





GeekyDon said:


> No one?



In layman terms : 1GB memory is the gpus frame buffer and primarily it's task is to store texture data for gpu to process and it's generally faster than system ram [ with proper memory type ] and takes less time for the gpu to get the data for process rather than requesting the data from the system ram thus causing low latency and faster processing time overall improving the gaming experience but the amount of data this gpu ram to hold depends also on the monitor resolution, gfx settings used in games and gpu's compute power and for 120P resolution 1GB should be enough but sometime manufacturer do add 1GB/2GB ram with gpus which don't have much processing power to process the data very efficiently .. rather than improving any performance at-all this unused video memory just remain dormnant and is a marketing gimmick only.

Don't listen to your friend .. 64 bit OS can run 32 bit apps very nicely and without any issue at-all and more and more softwares are coming with native 64 bit version nowadays.



GeekyDon said:


> No one?



the Samsung NP550P5C-S051N is a very good one but if you need better gaming performance have a look at this :

*www.flipkart.com/lenovo-ideapad-y500-59-379647-laptop-3rd-gen-ci7-8gb-1tb-win8-2gb-graph/p/itmdhe8gxhhggcfh?pid=COMDHE8FYE7KASYP&ref=9c685b0e-8044-4673-a792-89ac618e6122


----------



## somebodysme (Aug 3, 2013)

somebodysme said:


> Hi all, need a laptop suggestion for multimedia, programming and casual gaming use.
> Max budget 50k, will be purchasing tomorrow locally.
> 
> I am considering following models
> ...



Hey guys need help here


----------



## IndRaj95 (Aug 3, 2013)

topgear said:


> Don't listen to your friend .. 64 bit OS can run 32 bit apps very nicely and without any issue at-all and more and more softwares are coming with native 64 bit version nowadays.




Can I install Win 7 or Win 8 32 bit on a laptop with 64 bit architecture?


----------



## zapout (Aug 3, 2013)

hey guys, 
A friend of mine is going to buy a laptop under 30k(he can strech his budget if there is good price-performance/etc jump), so need suggestion on buying a laptop for "office work+surfing online+other normal stuff"
His requirements-
-Good build quality.
-Good quality screen, at least 15"
-Good after sale service and windows 7/8 pre installed(no DOS).
-He prefer a dell laptop, but can opt for other also if that is the best available, but his first preference is dell(don't ask, he's a fanboy)
-should be able to handle the "above" tasks for at least 3-4 years.

This is what I've shortlisted-
*www.snapdeal.com/product/asus-s56caxx030r-ultrabook-3rd-gen/425587

Thanks


----------



## Chaitanya (Aug 4, 2013)

somebodysme said:


> Hey guys need help here



Lenovo Ideapad Z500 (59-380480) Laptop (3rd Gen Ci5/ 4GB/ 1TB/ Win8/ 1GB Graph) - Lenovo: Flipkart.com

This one seems to b the best deal for you GT 740m is about 10% slower than GT 650m but u are casual gaming ain't u?? (else go for Samsung one)



GeekyDon said:


> No one?



I too would suggest this Lenovo one as tg did.
*www.flipkart.com/lenovo-ideapad-y500-59-379647-laptop-3rd-gen-ci7-8gb-1tb-win8-2gb-graph/p/itmdhe8gxhhggcfh?pid=COMDHE8FYE7KASYP&ref=9c685b0e-8044-4673-a792-89ac618e6122


----------



## topgear (Aug 4, 2013)

IndRaj95 said:


> Can I install Win 7 or Win 8 32 bit on a laptop with 64 bit architecture?



absolutely  ...


----------



## niraj trehan (Aug 4, 2013)

Hello veterans , If any of u can help me solve this crap plz ...  *www.thinkdigit.com/forum/networkin...-sharing-internet-connection.html#post1985840 .... Help much appreciated !! :/


----------



## somebodysme (Aug 4, 2013)

Chaitanya said:


> Lenovo Ideapad Z500 (59-380480) Laptop (3rd Gen Ci5/ 4GB/ 1TB/ Win8/ 1GB Graph) - Lenovo: Flipkart.com
> 
> This one seems to b the best deal for you GT 740m is about 10% slower than GT 650m but u are casual gaming ain't u?? (else go for Samsung one)



and what will be best for only multimedia experience??
This lappy is for mostly multimedia use like movies, music, internet and all.
I didn't find any laptops with hd resolution.
This purchase is for my friend and he doesn't play games


----------



## zapout (Aug 4, 2013)

zapout said:


> hey guys,
> A friend of mine is going to buy a laptop under 30k(he can strech his budget if there is good price-performance/etc jump), so need suggestion on buying a laptop for "office work+surfing online+other normal stuff"
> His requirements-
> -Good build quality.
> ...


help me here guys.


----------



## diya.r (Aug 4, 2013)

Does anybody here have details on this particular laptop. Someone who actually owns it, the indian model.The laptop is "HP Envy TouchSmart 15-J001TX". Hope someone can help


----------



## bubusam13 (Aug 5, 2013)

I want a Laptop with i5 or i7, backlit keyboard and good display(I really want a good display).
The laptop should look good coz I have been using a thinkpad lately and bored with it's dull looks. USB 3.0 is preferable though not necessity. I don't want to invest much.
Pls help me find one.

Are laptop with tochscreen good ?


----------



## Chaitanya (Aug 5, 2013)

bubusam13 said:


> I want a Laptop with i5 or i7, backlit keyboard and good display(I really want a good display).
> The laptop should look good coz I have been using a thinkpad lately and bored with it's dull looks. USB 3.0 is preferable though not necessity. I *don't want to invest much*.
> Pls help me find one.
> 
> Are laptop with tochscreen good ?



Get a rMBP 15 else post a budget.


----------



## thetechfreak (Aug 5, 2013)

@bubusam too many laptops in too many budget groups. Post the max you're willing to spend.


----------



## somebodysme (Aug 5, 2013)

Are there any good laptops under 50k with full hd display??
Actually I want and i5 processor, 4-6GB RAM, more than 500GB HDD and good Video Card sufficient for HD movies.


----------



## bubusam13 (Aug 5, 2013)

I dont want apple or bananas... what will be the cheapest laptop possible with my configs.


----------



## topgear (Aug 6, 2013)

somebodysme said:


> Are there any good laptops under 50k with full hd display??
> Actually I want and i5 processor, 4-6GB RAM, more than 500GB HDD and good Video Card sufficient for HD movies.



I don't know any under 50k but if you are willing to spend under 60k then get this :
Sony VAIO Fit 15E F15219SN/B Laptop (3rd Gen Ci5/ 4GB/ 750GB/ Win8/ 2GB Graph/ Touch) - Sony: Flipkart.com


----------



## somebodysme (Aug 6, 2013)

^^
I saw that at mall, look nice but bit costly..

Yesterday I found this laptop..
Dell 15R SE, i7 3rd Gen, 2GB ATI, 8GB, 750GB, Full HD(1920x1080), Bklt Keyboard | eBay


----------



## nikufellow (Aug 6, 2013)

Guys this might seem like an uber noob query and i don't know if this has been bought to discussion here before btw will "setting 200% volume on VLC damage laptop speaker's ?" , even googling this brings up mixed results so can't really tell. There are even threads on other forums on where people claim to have damaged there speakers on using VLC continuously and warranty was denied (hp?) by manufacturers , i have no means of checking the authencity of those sources but please let me know if there's a possibility of damage as a consequence of using VLC or is this all a misconception .


----------



## Chaitanya (Aug 6, 2013)

nikufellow said:


> Guys this might seem like an uber noob query and i don't know if this has been bought to discussion here before btw will "setting 200% volume on VLC damage laptop speaker's ?" , even googling this brings up mixed results so can't really tell. There are even threads on other forums on where people claim to have damaged there speakers on using VLC continuously and warranty was denied (hp?) by manufacturers , i have no means of checking the authencity of those sources but please let me know if there's a possibility of damage as a consequence of using VLC or is this all a misconception .



VLC's sound boosting feature damages the speakers for sure cause my friend blew on of speakers of his MacBook air.
Although can't say about warranty claim... If u ever give laptop for servicing remove VLC cause they get agitated on seeing it.....


----------



## dashing.sujay (Aug 6, 2013)

nikufellow said:


> Guys this might seem like an uber noob query and i don't know if this has been bought to discussion here before btw will "setting 200% volume on VLC damage laptop speaker's ?" , even googling this brings up mixed results so can't really tell. There are even threads on other forums on where people claim to have damaged there speakers on using VLC continuously and warranty was denied (hp?) by manufacturers , i have no means of checking the authencity of those sources but please let me know if there's a possibility of damage as a consequence of using VLC or is this all a misconception .



It's not a misconception, rather 100% true. Sooner or later, you'll be blessed.
The thing is, setting the volume above 100% in VLC cranks up the sound above hardware level, which make puny laptop speakers burst out.
Some brands like HP, Dell, which used to provide good speakers, were able to retain the damage for longer durations, but even they failed.
Moral of the story, don't keep VLC, you've MPC, KMplayer, etc.


----------



## topgear (Aug 7, 2013)

somebodysme said:


> ^^
> I saw that at mall, look nice but bit costly..
> 
> Yesterday I found this laptop..
> Dell 15R SE, i7 3rd Gen, 2GB ATI, 8GB, 750GB, Full HD(1920x1080), Bklt Keyboard | eBay



that's a very nice find but please don't post affiliated links [ tyroo ] .. instead use this :

Dell 15R SE, i7 3rd Gen, 2GB ATI, 8GB, 750GB, Full HD(1920x1080), Bklt Keyboard | eBay


----------



## somebodysme (Aug 7, 2013)

^^
What's the difference in two models apart from cost??
Specs looks same to me..


----------



## rouble (Aug 7, 2013)

Guys please tell me the best laptop among the three.
Tell me overall which laptop will be better considering the modern 
Gaming requirements and also the overall build quality, sound system, RAM, HDD, Screen quality and reliabilty.


1. Dell Inspiron 15R N5520 Laptop (3rd Gen Ci3/ 2GB/ 500GB/ Linux/ 1GB Graph) - Dell: Flipkart.com

2. Samsung NP350E5C-S01IN Laptop (3rd Gen Ci3/ 4GB/ 750GB/ Win8/ 1GB Graph) - Samsung: Flipkart.com

3. Samsung NP300E5V-S02IN Laptop (3rd Gen Ci3/ 4GB/ 750GB/ DOS/ 1GB Graph) - Samsung: Flipkart.com

Also tell me about the ASS of Samsung and is there overheating problem in samsung laptops??


----------



## Cooldream (Aug 7, 2013)

Hello all.
I am about to buy a new laptop for me.
My primary uses are general computing, internet, IM (A/V chat), entertainment etc.
I am not into gaming and my budget is 35k.

Config: 3rd Gen i3, 4GB RAM, 500 GB HDD, No OS/Linux/Ubuntu/DOS

After extensive search, i have chalked out 2 laptops, which are:
1. HP 2000-2D28TU Laptop (3rd Gen Ci3/ 2GB/ 500 GB/ DOS) HP 2000-2D28TU Laptop (3rd Gen Ci3/ 2GB/ 500 GB/ DOS) - HP: Flipkart.com

2. Dell Inspiron 15 3521 Laptop (3rd Gen Ci3/ 4GB/ 500GB/ Linux) Dell Inspiron 15 3521 Laptop (3rd Gen Ci3/ 4GB/ 500GB/ Linux) - Dell: Flipkart.com

I'll upgrade HP to 4GB immediately after purchase.

I am confused between the 2, so would like to have members opinion and advice.
-----------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Other laptops which I am considering, but are not high on hopes.
1. Acer Aspire E1-571-33114G50Mnks
2. Asus S56CA
3. Asus S56CM
4. SVF15212SN _ VAIO® Fit 14E_15E

Any other laptop, which you can suggest in the same price range and features??????


----------



## Chaitanya (Aug 7, 2013)

rouble said:


> Guys please tell me the best laptop among the three.
> Tell me overall which laptop will be better considering the modern
> Gaming requirements and also the overall build quality, sound system, RAM, HDD, Screen quality and reliabilty.
> 
> ...



2nd One.
Win8 + HD7670M is a very good thing

Dell one looses point for 2GB RAM & a missing numeric keypad.

AFAIK Samsung's A.S.S is a bit lazy but not bad... recommendable.
But do check for overheating issues on samsung Laptops ...

I Suggest you to take a look @ HP offerings in that range cause they are also pretty good. A10-4600M+HD7670M


----------



## topgear (Aug 8, 2013)

Chaitanya said:


> 2nd One.
> Win8 + HD7670M is a very good thing
> 
> Dell one looses point for 2GB RAM & a missing numeric keypad.
> ...



talking about Samsung A.S.S. - had to rma my monitor, called up CC at 11.30pm and service enginner called me on 12.30pm and showed up at 2pm [ though he is a bit reluctatnt ] got the panel replaced in 2 days - actually it could have been 1 day only but the technician brought a wrong panel but anyway, it's ultra fast IMO.


----------



## Chaitanya (Aug 8, 2013)

topgear said:


> it's ultra fast IMO.



That's very good. 
Actually I have no personal experience, another thing do the models specified above have good cooling?


----------



## gamefreak4770k (Aug 8, 2013)

Hey guys could you tell me which out these laptop is the best one.
Main priority it gaming and some other basic stuff

HP Pavilion G6-2312AX Laptop (APU
Quad Core A10/ 4GB/ 1TB/ Win8/
2.5GB Graph)

Dell Inspiron 15 3521 Laptop (3rd Gen
Ci3/ 4GB/ 500GB/ Win8/ 2GB Graph)

HP Pavilion 15-e017TX Laptop (3rd
Gen Ci3/ 4GB/ 500GB/ Win8/ 2GB
Graph)

HP Pavilion G6-2016TX Laptop (3rd
Gen Ci5/ 4GB/ 500GB/ Win7 HB/ 1GB
Graph)

any other suggestions please welcome.
budget 40k


----------



## thetechfreak (Aug 8, 2013)

@gamefreak4770k I would suggest you to go for the HP Pavilion G6-2016TX. It is a better overall laptop than the others mentioned and the 3rd gen i5(with the 1GB HD7670) will run most games at med-high settings at ease.


----------



## gamefreak4770k (Aug 8, 2013)

thetechfreak said:


> @gamefreak4770k I would suggest you to go for the HP Pavilion G6-2016TX. It is a better overall laptop than the others mentioned and the 3rd gen i5(with the 1GB HD7670) will run most games at med-high settings at ease.



thanks man but would it be able to play gta 4??
my friend has a sony laptop with 3rd gen i5 with 2gb 7670 and still his lappy struggles to play it. Even at low settings.

What's wrong with amd?

sorry with noob questions and thanks a lot man


----------



## thetechfreak (Aug 8, 2013)

^^ GTA IV was "ported" from consoles to PCs and is one of the most unoptimised builds for Windows. Give this a read: pc terminology - What does "console port" mean in relation to games? - Arqade

Most games aren't like GTA IV(yes many games are ports but they're not as unoptimised like it). Ask your friends to disable dual graphics and use the main GPU instead of the power saving one. 

Switchable Graphics on Notebooks Configured with Intel and ATI GPUs | HP® Support


----------



## gamefreak4770k (Aug 8, 2013)

Thanks for replying


----------



## rouble (Aug 8, 2013)

@Chaitanya 
Thnx for replying
Yeah I too think Dell is asking too much for too little.Ram is a deal breaker.
Confusion is between 2nd and 3rd ones..Both Sammy ones..Although both have their plus points against each other.
2nd one has two USB 3.0 ports against none in the other, Windows 8 out of box, better network chip 
but the third one has a better GPU(8750m>7670m), better processor and it is a lot cheaper than the other too.
Both have got kickass looks.

Presently I am looking for an intel only laptop so AMD is out of question.



topgear said:


> talking about Samsung A.S.S. - had to rma my monitor, called up CC at 11.30pm and service enginner called me on 12.30pm and showed up at 2pm [ though he is a bit reluctatnt ] got the panel replaced in 2 days - actually it could have been 1 day only but the technician brought a wrong panel but anyway, it's ultra fast IMO.





Chaitanya said:


> That's very good.
> Actually I have no personal experience, another thing do the models specified above have good cooling?



That is music to my ears 
Now my only concern is the heating in Samsung laptops.I don't think there should be any problem 
but still need to know from the folks who are using or have used Sammy laptops.


----------



## Chaitanya (Aug 8, 2013)

rouble said:


> @Chaitanya
> Thnx for replying
> Yeah I too think Dell is asking too much for too little.Ram is a deal breaker.
> Confusion is between 2nd and 3rd ones..Both Sammy ones..Although both have their plus points against each other.
> ...



i3-3110m & i3-3120m don't have significant performance difference.

USB 3.0 is actually good for USB 3.0 devices like an external HDD or so. (that actually makes a lot of difference in speeds.)

Win8/Linux is purely your choice.

GPU.. I misread it as HD 8*57*0m instead of 8750m.. (GPU is almost 25-30% better as far as FPS are considerd)

More gaming = option 3
else 
Option 2

Also may I ask why Intel only??


----------



## gamefreak4770k (Aug 9, 2013)

Guys if i don't get an i5, would i3 be better or amd a10??

for gaming purposes...

thanks


----------



## Hrishi (Aug 9, 2013)

gamefreak4770k said:


> Guys if i don't get an i5, would i3 be better or amd a10??
> 
> for gaming purposes...
> 
> thanks



I3 /I5 both are dual cores with hyper threading.
I3 should suffice , but if you need turbo boost and more power , then i5 all the way.
A10 is good if you planning to play games with CF support.

IMO, get A10. But insure that CF works properly with the config you are choosing.


----------



## thetechfreak (Aug 9, 2013)

gamefreak4770k said:


> Guys if i don't get an i5, would i3 be better or amd a10??


Can you post which laptop? It's hard to make a comment seeing only the processor name.


----------



## gamefreak4770k (Aug 9, 2013)

thetechfreak said:


> Can you post which laptop? It's hard to make a comment seeing only the processor name.



same

HP Pavilion G6-2312AX Laptop (APU
Quad Core A10/ 4GB/ 1TB/ Win8/
2.5GB Graph)
Dell Inspiron 15 3521 Laptop (3rd Gen
Ci3/ 4GB/ 500GB/ Win8/ 2GB Graph)
HP Pavilion 15-e017TX Laptop (3rd
Gen Ci3/ 4GB/ 500GB/ Win8/ 2GB
Graph)


----------



## rouble (Aug 9, 2013)

Chaitanya said:


> i3-3110m & i3-3120m don't have significant performance difference.
> 
> USB 3.0 is actually good for USB 3.0 devices like an external HDD or so. (that actually makes a lot of difference in speeds.)
> 
> ...



I am not at all dying for a 100mhz difference..
Yeah since most of the external hard disks do come with USB 3.0 nowadays, I can't go wrong with it's inclusion.
And the purchase of an external HDD is inevitable due to all the movies and series 

Even DOS will suffice.In any case I will be putting Windows 7 

Yeah but if the other has better heat dissipation and build quality then I would be likely to go with the 2nd one.And gaming is not the only priority..not dying for it..Infact gaming is a 2nd priority here which gives the answer to your question of why I am going for an intel one...
Need better processing power too and since heat is a major concern here, an intel will suit me more as everywhere and from everyone I hear that APUs produce more heat as compared to Intel and I don't think any one can deny that Intel is a better technology..
All in all still not ready for AMD..In future, maybe!!


----------



## Chaitanya (Aug 9, 2013)

rouble said:


> since heat is a major concern here, an intel will suit me more as everywhere and from everyone I hear that APUs produce more heat as compared to Intel and I don't think any one can deny that Intel is a better technology..





That's an age old concern..
My G6-2005ax remains at 43-49C during watching movies & browsing net.


Also in a review conducted by Digit that consisted of almost 10 laptops in 30-40k range varying from 2ndgen i3 to 3rd gen i5, APU scored highest in battery life.


----------



## gamefreak4770k (Aug 9, 2013)

Rishi. said:


> I3 /I5 both are dual cores with hyper threading.
> I3 should suffice , but if you need turbo boost and more power , then i5 all the way.
> A10 is good if you planning to play games with CF support.
> 
> IMO, get A10. But insure that CF works properly with the config you are choosing.



what about crossfire of 512 MB AMD Radeon HD 7660G
(Integrated) and 2 GB ATI Mobility
Radeon 7670M HD Graphics
(Dedicated) in amd a10 laptop of hp

will it be better than i3+7670??

thanks


----------



## rouble (Aug 9, 2013)

Chaitanya said:


> That's an age old concern..
> My G6-2005ax remains at 43-49C during watching movies & browsing net.
> 
> 
> Also in a review conducted by Digit that consisted of almost 10 laptops in 30-40k range varying from 2ndgen i3 to 3rd gen i5, APU scored highest in battery life.




I don't know man.I still hear it and from the best of the people and hear it quite often..
Longevity, heat dissipation, overall reliability, performance makes Intel a winner by a long shot for me..
That's great!!

That's ok but I am sure a simple google search would give a contrary view too..
Right now AMD is far far behind Intel, which is not a very good thing for AMD and for us also, 
and if it continues to happen this way then god save us from Intel monopoly..
And with Haswell coming which brings significant battery savings, it will be very hard for AMD to fight with the mighty Intel though I really hope and pray that AMD shocks the world someday.


----------



## Chaitanya (Aug 9, 2013)

rouble said:


> I don't know man.I still hear it and from the best of the people and hear it quite often..
> Longevity, heat dissipation, overall reliability, performance makes Intel a winner by a long shot for me..
> That's great!!
> 
> ...



Well my  buddy.
Ivy/haswell have a tendency to be notoriously hot partially due to poor ventilation & partially due to tri gate transistors..

AMD is not far far behind intel...
Infact AMD beats Intel many a times (consider comparision of HD 4000 vs HD7640G, intel's solution is not even close)
Infact i think Intel's monopoly is being disrupted.
Also as far as power consumption is considered I can easily watch a 3hrs 1080p movie @ 50% brightness or browse web for almost 3.5hrs on a single go which is not bad for a mid range laptop


----------



## gamefreak4770k (Aug 12, 2013)

what about crossfire of 512 MB AMD
Radeon HD 7660G
(Integrated) and 2 GB ATI Mobility
Radeon 7670M HD Graphics
(Dedicated) in amd a10 laptop of hp
will it be better than i3+7670??

thanks

any suggestions????


----------



## rohitshubham (Aug 12, 2013)

Chaitanya said:


> Well my  buddy.
> Ivy/haswell have a tendency to be notoriously hot partially due to poor ventilation & partially due to tri gate transistors..
> 
> AMD is not far far behind intel...
> ...


well, but you cannot ignore the fact that AMD is slowly losing to Intel .
I mean just look at the time when pentium 4 was outsmarted by athlon . but for the pas few years the tables have turned. Look at piledriver, i mean they are jst pumping up the core clock to match Intel and yeah increasing the number of cores. look how 6 core processor from intel can be devastating


----------



## rouble (Aug 12, 2013)

Chaitanya said:


> Well my  buddy.
> Ivy/haswell have a tendency to be notoriously hot partially due to poor ventilation & partially due to tri gate transistors..
> 
> AMD is not far far behind intel...
> ...



I appreciate that..
But did this minor issue stopped anyone from buying Ivy.No at all.And dude, talking about Haswell, If Intel keeps the price right then its curtains for AMD.All depends on pricing of Haswell now.
We all know who is the boss in GPU department, it's hands down AMD.They have got the ATI but Intel have shown quite a lot of improvement in the area which they never cared upon a few years back and with HD5000 and specially the Iris Pro HD5200, intel can surely give sleepless nights to AMD.Iris Pro just blows off everything.Who knows in future, people who are moderate gamers won't need a dedicated gpu as Intel may fulfill their needs through integrated graphics only.That day is not far.So unless AMD pump some serious moolah in R&D chances are that they will never come close to Intel.
Not bad at all..


----------



## swiftshashi (Aug 13, 2013)

It has been almost 2 years since I purchased this dv6 and it has
been a trouble free experience so far.
However I would like to spruce a few things up.
1.WireLess LAN module-I've seen cheaper G6's having full
strength of WiFi while my dv6 barely manages 2 bars.So I
would like to go in for a better wireless adapter.
2.HDD- How is this for a Speed improvement-*
Online Shopping India - Shop Online for Books, Mobile Phones, Digital Cameras, Watches & More at Flipkart.com
thickness-1-tb-laptop-internal-hard-st1000lm014/p/
itmdnc2yfcrttmhn?
pid=IHDDNCFZZJKPTS9T&ref=97f26fc5-6358-4c04-9de2-
585203110372
Will compatibility be an issue>??


----------



## icecoolz (Aug 14, 2013)

Hey guys, 

Need help. My wife has a 5 year old HP Pavilion DV6 laptop. She's does mainly graphics related work on her laptop. Photoshop etc. Apart from wireless issues there really hasnt been much of a problem. However, thanks to my son, now that has changed  I am looking for a new one. For gaming, business purposes etc I pretty much know what to get. But not sure of what's the best price/performance laptop oriented towards graphic design laptop at the moment. Few things which are key are: 

screen size : 17" preferable. Can compensate for lighter laptops.
laptop weight: This is a primary concern. The DV6 got heavy since I got a replacement battery (a bigger one ofcourse). Lighter the better 
Battery life: Needs a good performance here since she uses it in various locations. 

Any suggestions welcome. Oh and I am in the UK at the moment. So models/variants which will be available here will be most helpful. 

cheers 
Karthik


----------



## Harsh Pranami (Aug 14, 2013)

gamefreak4770k said:


> what about crossfire of 512 MB AMD
> Radeon HD 7660G
> (Integrated) and 2 GB ATI Mobility
> Radeon 7670M HD Graphics
> ...



Whats your budget? Both configurations are old now. At same price you can get far better configurations nowadays.BTW I'll go for i3+7670.


----------



## gamefreak4770k (Aug 14, 2013)

Harsh Pranami said:


> Whats your budget? Both configurations are old now. At same price you can get far better configurations nowadays.BTW I'll go for i3+7670.



finally......
budget is around 40k but if i don't get an i5 processer that's why i was asking 

thanks btw


----------



## rouble (Aug 17, 2013)

@gamefreak4770k Check this out dude..Its one of the best in the 40k range..
Samsung NP350V5C-S02IN Laptop (3rd Gen Ci5/ 4GB/ 1TB/ Win7 HP/ 2GB Graph)


----------



## gamefreak4770k (Aug 17, 2013)

^^It's good laptop man but what about heating and A.S.S.
was thinking about this one

HP Pavilion G6-2320TX Laptop (3rd Gen Ci5/ 4GB/ 1TB/ Win8/ 1GB Graph) - HP: Flipkart.com


----------



## betaengineers (Aug 17, 2013)

which is good laptop around 50K . 
i have few models in Mind : 
HP pavillon G6 2304
Lenovo Ideapad Z500
Samsung NP550P5C-04
Asus K55VJSX120D.

Please Reply ... if you have any other suggestion please do comment ...


----------



## betaengineers (Aug 17, 2013)

Minimum Configuration Required:
i5 3rd processor ; 6GB RAM ; 2gb Graphic ;500 gb Hard-disk
Purpose of laptop : Gaming ,Engineering Work , Entertainment .
. Price bracket  around 50K (Max 60K its better if it didn't touch it )

 I have some laptops in mind: (and some queries regrading it  )
*2) Lenovo ideapad Z500* (I have heard it has some battery issue is that correct and it has only 2hr battery backup ???) 

*2 )HP Pavilion G6 series 2237/2304* : (Does ATI 7670 can run crysis 2 in high sitting . I heard NVIDIA is better than ATI is it true ??) 

*3) Asus K55VJ-Sx120D* : (Don't know anything  about this laptop review needed )

and also Samsung NP550P5C - 04s but I don't think it trustworthy personally i have bad experience with Samsung mobile .If any one find it Good for money please tell me  ... 
Please its urgent


----------



## rouble (Aug 18, 2013)

gamefreak4770k said:


> ^^It's good laptop man but what about heating and A.S.S.
> was thinking about this one
> 
> HP Pavilion G6-2320TX Laptop (3rd Gen Ci5/ 4GB/ 1TB/ Win8/ 1GB Graph) - HP: Flipkart.com



I don't have first hand experience with Samsung A.S.S and I really don't know about overheating in them but let me tell you that Samsung is selling a lot of laptops these days and Samsung is a responsible and a very popular company as we know.They are selling by the thousands daily and is everyone facing this so called overheating issues, I don't think so.And it is the norm that people only report their bad experiences on the net so that way you are gonna hear about A.S.S and overheating issues of each and every company out there.Do a simple google search of laptop of every brand and you will know, be it Apple, be it Lenovo, be it ASUS, be it Dell, just anyone.
Personally I never liked any of the G6 models I have checked so far..All that glossy look and very simple and non impressive design, but that said I really haven't seen one physically.
Both are good for gaming, you can't go wrong with either.
Rest it is upto you, you have to use it not me.Make the best choice.


----------



## kaz (Aug 18, 2013)

My Brother needs a laptop as his 6 years old Lenovo Y500's motherboard died...
budget 40k only.....
Requirements
3rd Gen i5
ram-4gb min
hdd-500gb or above
usb 3.0 ports (2 3.0 ports will be sufficient)
He will be using it for software development purpose, watching movies, lots of net surfing and little gaming (racing and strategy)
WIn 8/7 in not required...DOS will fine....


I have suggested him to go for Samsung or HP because 2yrs extended warranty doesn't come that cheap in Dell.... No Vaio, Lenovo or Acer......

Is there any problem with the AMD's A10 processor? How it performs in comparision with 3rd gen i5?
Nvidia GT620M or AMD 7670M? Which GPU is better?


He will prefer to buy from shops at Kolkata or Flipkart.....

Please give your suggestions....


----------



## topgear (Aug 19, 2013)

if you are talking about A10 4600M then it's slower than core i5 cpus. On the other hand HD7670M is better than GT620M.


----------



## kaz (Aug 19, 2013)

thanks for the help topgear....

I think this one is a good buy:
Samsung NP350V5X-S01IN Laptop (3rd Gen Ci5/ 4GB/ 500GB/ DOS/ 2GB Graph) - Samsung: Flipkart.com

anyone knows if I could customize which programs to use gpu in the AMD control panel ? Because its quite helpful feature in Nvidia's Control Panel

thanks for the help topgear....

I think this one is a good buy:
*www.flipkart.com/samsung-np350v5x-s01in-laptop-3rd-gen-ci5-4gb-500gb-dos-2gb-graph/p/itmdk6ybebthyjzt?pid=COMDK6Y9NHD8H8RX&ref=38f2a77a-4558-465f-9b9d-521cca54a4c2

anyone knows if I could customize which programs to use gpu in the AMD control panel ? Because its quite helpful feature in Nvidia's Control Panel


----------



## dashing.sujay (Aug 19, 2013)

kaz said:


> anyone knows if I could customize which programs to use gpu in the AMD control panel ? Because its quite helpful feature in Nvidia's Control Panel



Yes, you can do in graphics swichting properties; which program to be launched in high performance mode (dGPU) and which in power saver mode.(IGP)


----------



## powerstarprince (Aug 19, 2013)

Does anyone know if this laptop is still available in the market??
SVE14A15FN : E Series : VAIO™ Laptop & Computer : Sony India


----------



## topgear (Aug 21, 2013)

look here :
Shop for SONY VAIO E-Series Thin & Light Laptop E14A (SVE14A15FNW) 14 inch at Reliance Digital


----------



## kaz (Aug 21, 2013)

dashing.sujay said:


> Yes, you can do in graphics swichting properties; which program to be launched in high performance mode (dGPU) and which in power saver mode.(IGP)



thanks


----------



## kARTechnology (Aug 21, 2013)

*HELP ME decide urgent *
*HP pavilion 15 vs Lenovo g585*
which has
-looks
-battery life
-performance (games, HD videos, and office work)
-less heat
I do not _use_ need dvd writer
I will use Win8 64 bit

HP Pavilion 15-B003TU Sleekbook (2nd Gen PDC/ 2GB/ 500GB/ DOS) - HP: Flipkart.com

or

Lenovo G-585 Notebook 59-348629 (AMD Brazo- 4GB RAM- 500GB HDD- 15.6 Inches- Win8- AMD Radeon HD 6310 Graph) (Black Clear IMR) - Buy Online @ Best Price | Snapdeal.com


----------



## topgear (Aug 22, 2013)

ditch both and get this :
Fujitsu Lifebook AH532 Laptop (2nd Gen Ci3/ 4GB/ 750GB/ No OS) - Fujitsu: Flipkart.com


----------



## kARTechnology (Aug 22, 2013)

topgear said:


> ditch both and get this :
> Fujitsu Lifebook AH532 Laptop (2nd Gen Ci3/ 4GB/ 750GB/ No OS) - Fujitsu: Flipkart.com



thanks...but do u have this?
I see in comments that it has nearly no A.S.S in india for laptop, and strict viewing angle
i need a good wbcam and speakers too and build quality
I know about Fujitsu, a very well known brand (I love those Fujitsu General/ETA General - or Ogeneral AC's and have them) and i like the infinity logo and looks cool on the laptop...


----------



## Terabyte (Aug 24, 2013)

I wanted to how reliable are SSDs these days? What life expectancy do they have?
I mean is it a good idea to get Laptops coming exclusively with SSD as storage option?


----------



## Chaitanya (Aug 24, 2013)

Terabyte said:


> I wanted to how reliable are SSDs these days? What life expectancy do they have?
> I mean is it a good idea to get Laptops coming exclusively with SSD as storage option?



Question is Obsolete, they have lesser cases of failing than mech. HDD's(most of servers use them IMO.)

It's brilliant idea to get SSD based Laptops but only problem is storage space that you will run out of..  (Not to mention you may have to sell a kidney or a lung for that.  )


----------



## Terabyte (Aug 25, 2013)

Chaitanya said:


> Question is Obsolete, they have lesser cases of failing than mech. HDD's(most of servers use them IMO.)
> 
> It's brilliant idea to get SSD based Laptops but only problem is storage space that you will run out of..  (Not to mention you may have to sell a kidney or a lung for that.  )



Thank you for answering my query.
We always have external HDDs for songs, movies etc so I ain't worried about running out of space.


----------



## Chaitanya (Aug 25, 2013)

Terabyte said:


> Thank you for answering my query.
> We always have external HDDs for songs, movies etc so I ain't worried about running out of space.



Always welcome...
If you want a SSD laptop only then you may like to buy an average laptop, pop out its HDD & get that *S*leek *S*peed *D*emon..


----------



## topgear (Aug 26, 2013)

now that's a nice definition of SSD


----------



## Chaitanya (Aug 26, 2013)

Thanks but the credit for that definition goes to guys behind DIGIT mag..  (me copy pasted)


----------



## Vijay N (Aug 27, 2013)

betaengineers said:


> Minimum Configuration Required:
> i5 3rd processor ; 6GB RAM ; 2gb Graphic ;500 gb Hard-disk
> Purpose of laptop : Gaming ,Engineering Work , Entertainment .
> . Price bracket  around 50K (Max 60K its better if it didn't touch it )
> ...



Well before you consider buying anything from Lenovo, do read about my nightmarish after sales experience here;
*www.thinkdigit.com/forum/service-r...ad-horrible-horrible-after-sales-service.html


----------



## rouble (Aug 29, 2013)

@Everyone

Just wanted to know that do you guys mostly run your laptop on power(plugged in) with battery removed or battery attached??


----------



## Chaitanya (Aug 29, 2013)

^Idea of removing battery is ok for thermals but no one cares to do so

I switch off till batt is 25% & then again..


----------



## rouble (Aug 30, 2013)

Chaitanya said:


> I switch off till batt is 25% & then again..



What does that mean?? Do you wait for the laptop to get fully charged and then run it??


----------



## Chaitanya (Aug 30, 2013)

No i let discharge & then charge it again..


----------



## rouble (Aug 30, 2013)

Okay..but what do you do after the laptop is fully charged..Do you remove it from power and run from battery or do you leave it connected and run through power only??


----------



## Chaitanya (Aug 31, 2013)

rouble said:


> Okay..but what do you do after the laptop is fully charged..Do you remove it from power and run from battery or do you leave it connected and run through power only??



Remove power & let it run on battery
& then cycle continues .. . (charge & discharge )


----------



## rouble (Aug 31, 2013)

And do you play games on battery too if you do play??


----------



## powerstarprince (Aug 31, 2013)

I don't play graphic intensive games.. Just few games which would bring my cpu temps to the lower 60s


----------



## Chaitanya (Sep 2, 2013)

rouble said:


> And do you play games on battery too if you do play??



Currently playing Skyrim (though i'm Counter strike folk  ) & answer to your question is yes i do play on battery too.


----------



## topgear (Sep 2, 2013)

shadow said:


> I don't play graphic intensive games.. Just few games which would bring my cpu temps to the lower 60s



then you are only limited to some browser based flash games but then again some of them can become very cpu intensive - if you want to keep things cool do get a cooling pad.


----------



## rouble (Sep 2, 2013)

Chaitanya said:


> Currently playing Skyrim (though i'm Counter strike folk  ) & answer to your question is yes i do play on battery too.



Will it not kill your battery..I heard we should always play games on power..


----------



## vikash (Sep 3, 2013)

*HELP*
I purchased a new battery drom flipkart for my laptop DELL N4010, and it has been around 86 days since delivery of the same.
A day before yesterday I noticed a gr8 decrease in my battery life. So to check battery wear, if any, I installed BATTERY BAR.
It showed a battery wear of 19.1%(day before yesterday).
Yesterday battery wear increased to 19.2%.
And now it is 19.3%.
What should I do?


----------



## rohitshubham (Sep 3, 2013)

vikash said:


> *HELP*
> I purchased a new battery drom flipkart for my laptop DELL N4010, and it has been around 86 days since delivery of the same.
> A day before yesterday I noticed a gr8 decrease in my battery life. So to check battery wear, if any, I installed BATTERY BAR.
> It showed a battery wear of 19.1%(day before yesterday).
> ...


watch the wear level regularly for about 4-5 days and then call dell and ask them to change battery.


----------



## vikash (Sep 3, 2013)

rohitshubham said:


> watch the wear level regularly for about 4-5 days and then call dell and ask them to change battery.


 Its already been more than the 90 days of warranty, I don't think they are gonna replace that. Plus i bought it from flipkart.
Buying directly from dell at there super high prices, never.


----------



## dashing.sujay (Sep 4, 2013)

vikash said:


> Its already been more than the 90 days of warranty, I don't think they are gonna replace that. Plus i bought it from flipkart.
> Buying directly from dell at there super high prices, never.



Battery wear doesn't shows full story of the battery.

If it giving back-up what it should, then no need to worry.

There are people who would show you battery wear of 0%, so does that mean the battery is giving back up at it's 100% capacity ? No way.

You may try calibrating it.


----------



## vikash (Sep 6, 2013)

Its now 19.4 % battery wear


----------



## ankush28 (Sep 7, 2013)

I am getting problem while connecting my galaxy y with Lenovo G580 (using USB cable)...
when i connect my phone starts charging but notification for the "USB connected" dont pop & i am unable to use mass storage function 
Is it a driver problem?(if yes please give link from where i can download)

ps:- When i connected my SD card to laptop(using sd adaptor) it get connected easily


----------



## dashing.sujay (Sep 7, 2013)

ankush28 said:


> I am getting problem while connecting my galaxy y with Lenovo G580 (using USB cable)...
> when i connect my phone starts charging but notification for the "USB connected" dont pop & i am unable to use mass storage function
> Is it a driver problem?(if yes please give link from where i can download)
> 
> ps:- When i connected my SD card to laptop(using sd adaptor) it get connected easily



Check connectivity options. I remember when I used to have Y duos, I needed to do it manually everytime.


----------



## vikash (Sep 7, 2013)

dashing.sujay said:


> Battery wear doesn't shows full story of the battery.
> 
> If it giving back-up what it should, then no need to worry.
> 
> ...



Performed calibration... now showing a battery wear of 11.5%  relief.
Looks like I should stop complaining about battery wear and rely more on actual battery stamina based on past experience.
However I did notice a faster drain of battery from 40% to 20%. Don't know what is the reason behind.


----------



## dashing.sujay (Sep 7, 2013)

vikash said:


> However I did notice a faster drain of battery from 40% to 20%. Don't know what is the reason behind.



this-



> Looks like I should stop complaining about battery wear, *% remaining & even time and et al...* and rely more on actual battery stamina based on past experience.


----------



## ankush28 (Sep 7, 2013)

dashing.sujay said:


> Check connectivity options. I remember when I used to have Y duos, I needed to do it manually everytime.



No buddy i have used my friwnds Y duos , there ia option in connectivity "start USB ass storage" but in Y-S5360, it can be done only by notification.
I am using this rom since one year ...
so i think problem is in my laptop


----------



## ankush28 (Sep 7, 2013)

ankush28 said:


> I am getting problem while connecting my galaxy y with Lenovo G580 (using USB cable)...
> when i connect my phone starts charging but notification for the "USB connected" dont pop & i am unable to use mass storage function
> Is it a driver problem?(if yes please give link from where i can download)
> 
> ps:- When i connected my SD card to laptop(using sd adaptor) it get connected easily



bump!!! 
I've checked my pendrives that too isn't working


----------



## gamefreak4770k (Sep 12, 2013)

Guys are there any Intel gt3e graphics laptops enabled in India??i.e. Intel iris pro graphics


----------



## topgear (Sep 13, 2013)

not yet.


----------



## swiftshashi (Sep 13, 2013)

I own a G6 1301tx with Win 7...Earlier it used to show three to four access points.First the access point nearest to my room disappeared.Then today a farther access point disappeared and I'm left with no connectivity.
What I cannot understand is how WiFi access pointss can disappear on its own??
My DV6 and my Samsung S3 shows those networks and this issue is exclusive to my laptop.
I tried updating my drivers,uninstalling device from device manager,physically removing the module and resetting it,but it still did not solve the issue.
Please help friends


----------



## topgear (Sep 14, 2013)

you have created a thread on this at here :
*www.thinkdigit.com/forum/laptops-n...bers-hp-g6-1301tx-wifi-issue.html#post2005094

please stick with it and continue there and you will get some working solution for sure.


----------



## AviS95 (Sep 16, 2013)

Hello everyone,
I want to buy a laptop under Rs.35000. Will be doing a little bit of gaming and I will need a decent battery life too.
Whats the best config available at this price? What are your recommendations?


----------



## gamefreak4770k (Sep 17, 2013)

AviS95 said:


> Hello everyone,
> I want to buy a laptop under Rs.35000. Will be doing a little bit of gaming and I will need a decent battery life too.
> Whats the best config available at this price? What are your recommendations?



dude check these out

Samsung NP300E5V-S02IN Laptop (3rd Gen Ci3/ 4GB/ 750GB/ DOS/ 1GB Graph) - Samsung: Flipkart.com

Acer Aspire V5 571G Laptop (3rd Gen Ci3/ 4GB/ 750GB/ Win7 HB/ 1GB Graph) (NX.M3NSI.001) - Acer: Flipkart.com

HP Pavilion 15-e017TX Laptop (3rd Gen Ci3/ 4GB/ 500GB/ Win8/ 2GB Graph) - HP: Flipkart.com

Samsung is the best among them having the best hardware but its body and build in not good  acer has a ulv processer so it will have battery life and it has backlit keyboard which is hard to find in laptops and it can game.  HP is a allrounder its body build is good

You can check this out

www.flipkart.com/dell-inspiron-15-3521-laptop-3rd-gen-ci3-4gb-500gb-win8-2gb-graph/p/itmdhz2tu2drtxa9


it has got ulv processer but better gpu than hp and acer and good battery life too

And you gotta bargain to get around 35k


----------



## true_lies (Sep 17, 2013)

Which would be a better combo for gaming and programming/application & website development.
Amd A10 + HD 7670m or Intel i5 + HD 7670m or Intel i3 + HD 8750m


----------



## gamefreak4770k (Sep 17, 2013)

^^dude there are New combo of hp out there/

HP Pavilion 15-e001AX Notebook (APU Quad Core A10/ 8GB/ 1TB/ Win8/ 1GB Graph) - HP: Flipkart.com

with 8670m


if you could get a combo of i5 + 8750m please also do tell me I'm too interested


----------



## bubusam13 (Sep 18, 2013)

Hi, is this netbook enough for time pass ? Asus 1015E-CY041D Netbook (CDC/ 2GB/ 320GB/ DOS) - Asus: Flipkart.com I want one just for watching movies on tour, n checking mails, facebook. May use it for presentation also. Will it be able to play HD video ?
I don't own a personal laptop coz I find desktop much comfortable. Will I be able to browse thinkdigit forum with its low power CPU ?


----------



## joshiks7 (Sep 22, 2013)

Hi friends,
I need leek laptop not more than 2kg. Main purpose is net surfing and storing patient data, powerpoint. Should be future proof. Budget around 40k.
Thx


----------



## topgear (Sep 23, 2013)

have a look at this :
HP Pavilion 14-B157TU Sleekbook (3rd Gen Ci3/ 4GB/ 640GB/ Win8/ Touch) - HP: Flipkart.com


----------



## joshiks7 (Sep 23, 2013)

Thx a lot


----------



## Subhankar Mondal (Sep 26, 2013)

What is better and why?
between HP Envy TouchSmart 15-J001TX and hp envy dv6-7206 tx
?


----------



## topgear (Sep 28, 2013)

HP Envy TouchSmart 15-J001TX ~10% better cpu performance due to Haswell, Full HD 1080p res. compared to 720p [ dv6 ] and powerful gpu


----------



## sialnuan (Oct 2, 2013)

I am planning to buy a new laptop with budget of Rs 60k. I am confused on selection of brand and its model. 

1) Budget : 60K

2) size & weight consideration : 14-15

3) brands : a. Like:Sony, Lenovo, HP, Samsung, Toshiba
                 b. DislikeELL

4)  primary tasks : Data Working at home + Multimedia,  


5) What screen resolution(s) & type (no preference) : FULL HD

6) Anything else you would like to say? 2GB Graphics

currently i have dell studio 1555 laptop. i faced lot of problem on current laptop. i have replaced motherboard, charger(2 times), DVD drive, fan, battery, hard disk. So i need a laptop without having problem at least for 2 years. I have shortlisted some laptop brands, can u please tell me which laptop is best.
Sony : SVF15219
Toshiba : Satellite L850-Y5310
HP : Envy 15-J049tx
Samsung : NP550P5C - S06IN
                                  S03IN


----------



## sialnuan (Oct 2, 2013)

joshiks7 said:


> 1)What is your budget? INR  Maximum up to Rs 60k
> 
> 2) What size & weight consideration (if any) would you prefer?
> notebook 15.6"
> ...


----------



## joshiks7 (Oct 3, 2013)

1)What is your budget? (INR or USD)
 Maximum up to Rs 40k

2) What size & weight consideration (if any) would you prefer?
Netbook; 11" - 10” screen or less
Thin and Light; 12" - 13" screen




3) Are there any brands that you prefer or any you really don't like?
a.NO


4) What are the primary tasks will you be performing with this notebook? 
Casual net surfing, microsoft office, keeping patient data (text and camera images of x ray, CT scan)


5) What screen resolution(s) & type (glossy/matte) would you prefer?
Any thing


6) Anything else you would like to say? (eg: local purchase, ASS,matte/glossy finish)
Must be light weight, good ASS is must
Which is better for me----windows 7 or 8?/ Touch screen or conventional??

*www.flipkart.com/wipro-e-go-ultrab...CYN6&ref=848b78fb-88ee-4b45-a6eb-5dd79a1a124d
How is wipro brand?
I was using wipro netbook till now when it got stolen. I was pretty happy with the same.
I loved specs of this ultrabook, shall i go ahead?
Thx

hi,
How is ASS of ACER and Toshiba?
Are there any major problems with these brands?



joshiks7 said:


> 1)What is your budget? (INR or USD)
> Maximum up to Rs 40k
> 
> 2) What size & weight consideration (if any) would you prefer?
> ...



hi,
why there is no response from Geeks?


----------



## topgear (Oct 4, 2013)

have a look at this 
Asus F202E-CT148H VivoBook (3rd Gen Ci3/ 4GB/ 500GB/ Win8/Touch) - Asus: Flipkart.com


----------



## TheHumanBot (Oct 4, 2013)

*1) What is your budget? *(INR or USD)
30k Max 35k INR

*2) What size & weight consideration (if any) would you prefer?*
at least 15"

*3) Are there any brands that you prefer or any you really don't like?*
anything that you think is good to go. area Gulbarga, Karnataka. (just  to see if there are any authorised store for the brand you select)

*4) What are the primary tasks will you be performing with this notebook? *
Autocad, CATIA CAD software no heavy duty stuff general things.

*5) What screen resolution(s)  & type (glossy/matte) would you prefer?*
any would work no hardcore gaming will be done on this.

*6) Anything else you would like to say?* _(eg: local purchase, ASS,matte/glossy finish)_

mostly local purchase but if gets good discount online i dont mind.

Thanks in advance.


----------



## joshiks7 (Oct 4, 2013)

hi,
Now its final call. Confused between:

*Windows 8 with touch screen
1.Lenovo S-210 Touch (59-379334) Laptop (3rd Generation Intel Core i3 3217U and
2. ASUS F202E-CT148H Vivobook (Intel Core i3 3217- 4GB RAM- 500GB HDD- 11.6 Inches- Win8) (Champagne Gold) - Buy Online @ Best Price | Snapdeal.com

OR

*Windows 7 but no touch screen. This one has 24GB SDD
Lenovo Ideapad U310 (59-341069) Ultrabook (3rd Gen Ci3/ 4GB/ 500GB + 24GB SSD/ Win7 HB)(Cherry Blossom Pink) - Buy Online @ Best Price | Snapdeal.com

Which one to go for?
Does SSD make laptop considerably fast?
I need it for casual surfing mainly and microsoft office use.
Must decide by tomorrow, Thx

Hi,
Any info plz, I am waiting.


----------



## Dr. House (Oct 5, 2013)

Which is the cheapest laptop with an IPS panel display?


----------



## topgear (Oct 5, 2013)

TheHumanBot said:


> *1) What is your budget? *(INR or USD)
> 30k Max 35k INR
> 
> *2) What size & weight consideration (if any) would you prefer?*
> ...



get this :
Samsung NP350V5C-A03IN Laptop (3rd Gen Ci5/ 4GB/ 750GB/ Win8) - Samsung: Flipkart.com



joshiks7 said:


> hi,
> Now its final call. Confused between:
> 
> *Windows 8 with touch screen
> ...



stick with Asus. SSD only boosts windows / application loading time loading but no actual performance improvement otherwise.


----------



## joshiks7 (Oct 5, 2013)

Thx a lot


----------



## Dr. House (Oct 5, 2013)

@topgear Please tell me the answer.


----------



## TheHumanBot (Oct 5, 2013)

Thank you thats must steal type laptop. friend wants from reputed company  so i will just give up helping and let him decide what he wants can't deal with such stupidity.


----------



## topgear (Oct 6, 2013)

Dr. House said:


> Which is the cheapest laptop with an IPS panel display?



HP 10-h005RU X2 Slatebook [Tegra 4/ 2GB/ 64GB eMMC/ JB4.2] @~38k or HP Envy X2 11-G004TU Laptop [2nd Gen ADC/ 2GB/ 64GB eMMC/ Win8] @~50k.


----------



## techbuff (Oct 8, 2013)

Hello people. My first post in this Forum, just recently got my posting rights 
  I was looking for a laptop under 40k n i bumped into this model from lenovo. Looks good to me with AMD A10, 8gb ddr3 ram and dedicated 2gb graphics. 

 Lenovo Essential G505s (59-380146) Laptop (APU Quad Core A10/ 8GB/ 1TB/ DOS/ 2.5GB Graph) - Lenovo: Flipkart.com 

I want ur opinion on this laptop. Will be mainly used for SAP Business objects tools and Gaming( mainly skyrim and hpefully gtaV when released)


----------



## TheHumanBot (Oct 16, 2013)

topgear one more this time budget is 40k-42k same CAD purpose.
and please try to find in well known brands like hp lenovo type you and me knows samsung is good but others don't


----------



## sushovan (Oct 17, 2013)

Please recommend a laptop within 40K in Kolkata. My friend is going to buy it tomorrow. Preferred brands : ASUS/Lenovo/Samsung/ ( no HP cause he had a very bad experience with HP earlier). also are MD/Vedant good for latop purchase in kolkata?

Requirements :

OS : DOS/Linux 

Storage : minimum of 750 GB


----------



## kg11sgbg (Oct 17, 2013)

^ Go for ASUS or Lenovo. Samsung is also better.
MD or Vedant are very good shops to deal with laptops.At least they are cheaper than e-zone,for the same model(I mean a bit of negotiation is possible).
For the models, go by @topgear's suggestion & advice.


----------



## mastercool8695 (Oct 18, 2013)

I have made a thread but it looks like it would be better if i post here too.

What is your budget? (INR or USD)
30-35k
the lower the better


2) What size & weight consideration (if any) would you prefer?
• Mainstream; 15" - 16" screen
• Desktop Replacement; 17"+ screen

any would do

3) Are there any brands that you prefer or any you really don't like?
a. Like:
b. Dislike:
this would be my first lappy
just the build quality and ASS should be good enough

4) What are the primary tasks will you be performing with this notebook? 
would use it for everyday tasks like web surfing,tdf  , watching movies (just a little bit), music, etc
C programming
I am now in college (NIT Agartala, Electronics and Instrumentation engg), (in hostel), so would need that for studies too.(don't know what i might be up to in the future.
hope you guys know what i would be needing


5) What screen resolution(s) & type (glossy/matte) would you prefer?
any one would do, though matte looks more better once i bought a new monitor.


6) Anything else you would like to say? (eg: local purchase, ASS,matte/glossy finish) 
just the things all want like good battery life and reliable ASS, lesser heating problems.
and please suggest an i5 proccy if it can be adjusted


----------



## topgear (Oct 18, 2013)

^^ How about this :

Samsung NP350V5C-A03IN Laptop (3rd Gen Ci5/ 4GB/ 750GB/ Win8) - Samsung: Flipkart.com

@TheHumanBot- consider getting this :
*www.flipkart.com/samsung-np350v5c-...CC3K&ref=37deb7b4-fbb2-4760-a906-a5389dd91244


----------



## TheHumanBot (Oct 18, 2013)

can you suggest some other brand?
People around here don't understand this things they more liekly to believe what they hear and samsung is not good for them.


----------



## sushovan (Oct 18, 2013)

Came to Know that MD, Vedant etc are closed today due to Puja occassions. So Got more hours to decide 

Currently Considering Lenovo Essential G505s (59-380146). anything better available under 41K ( Z500 is out due to its non removable battery and It has to come without Win8 crap). Lenovo, Asus are preferred.


----------



## kg11sgbg (Oct 18, 2013)

^In that case go for ASUS.


----------



## sushovan (Oct 18, 2013)

kg11sgbg said:


> ^In that case go for ASUS.



Which model?


----------



## kg11sgbg (Oct 18, 2013)

1). ASUS F202E-CT148H VivoBook(Though this is a 11.6 inc. screen,an ultrabook)

2).ASUS X550CA-XX110D

3).ASUS S56CA-XX030R Ultrabook

All the above has 3rd Gen. Intel core i arch.(IvyBridge); no. 2) having core-i5.

All are priced =< Rs.40k

Visit :  VEDANT*,MD*,Computerian,Alco Infotech,GALAXY Computech*,BALAJI,LALANI Infotech*,etc. mostly all shops along Princep St./G.C. avenue/R.N. Mukherjee Road...(within and around Chandni Chowk region)

You may visit SUPREME-The I.T. Mall(but prices seems to be a bit higher).
VEDANT,GALAXY Infotech and LALANI are the best shops to consider(where you will get your choice + budget...)


----------



## mastercool8695 (Oct 18, 2013)

topgear said:


> ^^ How about this :
> 
> Samsung NP350V5C-A03IN Laptop (3rd Gen Ci5/ 4GB/ 750GB/ Win8) - Samsung: Flipkart.com


it looked good but read the reviews on flipkart and that made me change my mind.

and i was also thinking 
how about i buy the lappy after some haswell laptops are launched
as that would decrease the price of ivy bridge laptops and i might be buying a better spec-ed one at the same price

i wont be needing the lappy so much before the 2nd sem starts

so please suggest.
anyway, i will actually use the laptop after december cuz i will go to home in dec 3rd week

and i'm buying the laptop to my home in kolkata 
so suggest me when should i be buying the laptop in diwali or in december

sorry for the messed up reply but i had no alternative as i'm on phone now.

thanks


----------



## kg11sgbg (Oct 18, 2013)

^Its better to wait till December.
If you can wait...


----------



## CommanderShawnzer (Oct 18, 2013)

How bad is a proccy idling at 60-65C?


----------



## dashing.sujay (Oct 18, 2013)

CommanderShawnzer said:


> How bad is a proccy idling at 60-65C?



Room temp ?


----------



## CommanderShawnzer (Oct 18, 2013)

dashing.sujay said:


> Room temp ?



idk exactly.It seems pleasant

btw when i play a game temp shoots to 88C in 5 minutes upon which the laptop shuts down
I have a i3-380m/GT 540M config


----------



## dashing.sujay (Oct 18, 2013)

CommanderShawnzer said:


> idk exactly.It seems pleasant
> 
> btw when i play a game temp shoots to 88C in 5 minutes upon which the laptop shuts down
> I have a i3-380m/GT 540M config



Hmm your thermal paste has completely dried and may be accumulation of dust in at max in vents. Get it done asap.

88C is not an extreme temp to let the laptop shut down.

In an ambient temp of 30C, idle CPU temp should be max 50C.

Also, first gen are known to heat badly.


----------



## topgear (Oct 19, 2013)

TheHumanBot said:


> can you suggest some other brand?
> People around here don't understand this things they more liekly to believe what they hear and samsung is not good for them.



HP 15-e008TU Pavilion 15 15-e008TU Laptop - HP: Flipkart.com

Sony VAIO SVE15117FN Laptop (2nd Gen Ci5/ 4GB/ 640GB/ Win7 HP/ 2GB Graph) - Sony: Flipkart.com


----------



## siddhanthgupta (Oct 19, 2013)

I bought a Dell Inspiron 15R (N5521) laptop 2 days ago : i5 3337U proccy, 2GB DDR3 AMD 8730M graphics, 4GB RAM.

I'm having a query : My laptop took about 3.5 hours to charge from 5% to 100% (computer was kept on sleep mode the whole time. I just woke it at times to check the battery level). Is such a long charge time normal for this laptop? This is my first laptop, so I have no idea. Any help will be appreciated.

The laptop has a 6-cell battery. The AC adapter is a 90W adapter. Let me know if you guys need the ampere/voltage specs of the battery or the adapter.

Also, I didn't know if this warranted another thread, so I just posted here.


----------



## dashing.sujay (Oct 19, 2013)

^It's fine. Initially the battery will take long times to fully charge, which eventually will lessen.


----------



## siddhanthgupta (Oct 19, 2013)

dashing.sujay said:


> ^It's fine. Initially the battery will take long times to fully charge, which eventually will lessen.



Lots of my friends claim their battery charges in around 1.5 hrs (one even says it takes his hp laptop about 30 minutes to charge from 10% to 100%). So, will the charge time reduce by that much over time? 

Sorry if I seem like a noob. This is my first laptop (been a desktop guy forever), so I have absolutely no idea if 3.5 hours recharge time is normal for all laptops.


----------



## Flash (Oct 19, 2013)

Wanna buy a usb vacuum cleaner to clean my cabinet. 
Whether these usb cleaners are really worth enough in removing the dust inside?


----------



## dashing.sujay (Oct 19, 2013)

siddhanthgupta said:


> Lots of my friends claim their battery charges in around 1.5 hrs (one even says it takes his hp laptop about 30 minutes to charge from 10% to 100%). So, will the charge time reduce by that much over time?
> 
> Sorry if I seem like a noob. This is my first laptop (been a desktop guy forever), so I have absolutely no idea if 3.5 hours recharge time is normal for all laptops.



They're lying. No battery charges in 30mins. If it shows like that, then probably the charge indicator is wrong. Either the battery hasn't charged or is dead.

It will at least take 1.5hrs-2hrs to completely charge the battery. And charge will specially appear slow while going from 90-100. Be patient. 

PS: No body is a noob rather everybody is a born noob.


----------



## a2mn2002 (Oct 19, 2013)

Guys can intel HD 4600 play Mafia 2, BF 3, NFS games @ med settings ? When will the 4th gen laptops be avialable?


----------



## vivek1739 (Oct 19, 2013)

They r available onl9..


----------



## mastercool8695 (Oct 20, 2013)

kg11sgbg said:


> ^Its better to wait till December.
> If you can wait...



yes.
its absolutely fine. waiting till december
so you also believe that ivybridge prices will go down
once haswell laptops are launched in bulk??
and if it doesnot happens so, should i expect a price drop at new year??


----------



## vivek1739 (Oct 20, 2013)

Haswells r nt much prformance upgraded than ivy bridge..in their price there is minimal diffrnce n there is no chance for a nxt gen processor fr nxt few mnths..SO 3RD GEN CPU PRICES WONT GET DOWN MUCH..its bettr u buy within 1 mnth n gt a good warranty offr instead.


----------



## topgear (Oct 20, 2013)

^^ I guess your keyboard is working properly so refrain from using SMS lingoes


----------



## HauntedGuy (Oct 20, 2013)

So, I'm thinking of buying a new laptop for college work and some medium-core gaming sometime soon...And well, as you might agree, the choice and customizability available in the Indian market in the mid-high end gaming laptop sector is pathetic. 

Luckily, my cousin is in the UK at present and although its not as good as the US, i think the UK laptop market is much more developed than ours, so I'm considering requesting her to get me a laptop. I'm thinking of these two from PCSPECIALIST - Custom PCs, Custom Computers, Custom PC, Desktop PC, Custom Built Computers, Gaming PC:

PCSPECIALIST - SkyFireIII 14 Laptops, SkyFireIII 14 Gaming Laptops, Build Your Own SkyFireIII 14 Laptop
PCSPECIALIST - OptimusV 13 Laptops, OptimusV 13 Gaming Laptops, Build Your Own OptimusV 13 Laptop




The 14" SkyFire that i can get at about 55-58k is built using a MSI 1492 barebone and seems like the ideal one. The small screen at 1600x900 resolution should be sufficient for gaming and yet the laptop small and light enough to carry around everywhere with me. The only thing I'll sorely miss in this machine is a back-lit keyboard. It comes with a 2gb DDR5 GTX 760m and a offers a choice of 4th gen core i CPUs(more on this later). The only think I'm slightly worried about is heating issues- so much power packed into a tiny plastic body sounds like trouble.  This setup will cost me approximately Rs. 55-57k



The optimus-13 sounds like an even sweeter deal for about 3-4k more. It comes with an even more powerful GTX 765m The back-lit keyboard and the design of this little beast make it quite the eye-candy. But I'm worried that the 1080p resolution is overkill for such a small screen size and not worth paying the extra money for. the 1080p screen might be a pain and make text harder to read and cause unnecessary strain on the 765m, resulting in worse performance than the 760m on a 1600x900 screen. This one built in a Clevo W230ST barebones. This setup costs me about Rs 58-60k.

So which one do you think should I pick? The skyfire also comes with an optical drive which the optimus is missing. Is the 1080p 13.3" screen, back-lit keyboard, and GTX765m MINUS the optical drive worth paying the extra money for?

Secondly, for the CPU choice for these machines, i was confused between the i3 4100m and the i5 4200m. Both are haswell chips and have the same 3mb cache, and same 2.5 GHz clock speed. The only apparent difference being that the i5 has a turbo-boost mode that goes upto 3.1 GHz. Is it worth paying 2k more for the turbo mode? Will that much power ever be required for gaming? Also, keeping heating issues in mind, would it be better to just get an i3 and stick to 2.5 GHz?

Lastly, has anybody ever brought in laptops from the UK? Any customs duties/taxes or other nuisances at airport that i need to be aware of?

Any other suggestions on local laptops are also welcome, though i doubt there's any laptop that you can get in India that matches that performance at that price. The only comparable system seems to be alienware 14 at Rs 121k 

Thank you in advance


----------



## topgear (Oct 22, 2013)

get the skyfire .. enough for your medium core gaming and for cpu stick with core i5.


----------



## riyaz (Nov 4, 2013)

Anyone thinks this HP ENVY M6 INTEL CORE i5 3RD GEN 8GB RAM, 750GB HDD, WIN 8 ORIGINAL 1YR WARRANTY | eBay can be legitimate? It is too good to be true!!


----------



## mananknl (Nov 4, 2013)

Any idea when will lenovo z510 be available ? All the launch articles in September mentioned mid october availability, but no sign of it till now  . Any other haswell based laptop with Full HD Screen within 50k ??


----------



## vivek1739 (Nov 5, 2013)

Z510 as per its specs will be priced atleast 2K greater.
Z500 is of 54K..@56 K it would be a bit overpriced.
Anyways im waiting for it too


----------



## aniket.cain (Nov 5, 2013)

Any good laptop with Windows 8 with a touchscreen? My friend wants a 'touchscreen' laptop, and I have a hard time recommending one. How is this:

Asus S550CM-CJ054H Ultrabook (3rd Gen Ci5/ 4GB/ 750GB 24GB SSD/ Win8/ 2GB Graph/ Touch) - Asus: Flipkart.com


----------



## mastercool8695 (Nov 11, 2013)

after much search now i have these two lappys in mind : 

Samsung NP350V5X-S01IN Laptop (3rd
Gen Ci5/ 4GB/ 500GB/ DOS/ 2GB
Graph)


and

Samsung NP350V5C-A03IN Laptop (3rd
Gen Ci5/ 4GB/ 750GB/ Win8)


any other laptop with similar specs and within the range of 35 k
+2 k if it really does make a difference

its ok if the laptop is without any os

any one from hp or dell or lenovo??


----------



## i72600k (Nov 11, 2013)

I want to buy a laptop (no macbook) for around 70000 INR (strict!). I was interested in Samsung np550p5c-so5in but to my surprise, it has been permanently discontinued. So my second option was ideapad y500 which is solely available on flipkart (rest discontinued everywhere); but due to some unavoidable reasons, I have to purchase it from the dealer only, so no flipkart possible. Please recommend me a good laptop for the same price range.

Main requirements: good looking, light, medium gaming, 720p HD holds good!

I have shortlisted the following:

1)HP Envy 15 J048tx
(Ci7 4700MQ/ GT 740M 2GB (64bit available only)/ 8 GB RAM/ 1TB/ 1366 X 768 res.)
HP Envy 15-J048TX Laptop (4th Gen Ci7/ 8GB/ 1TB/ Win8/ 2GB Graph) Rs. 70040.0 Price in India - Buy HP Envy 15-J048TX Laptop (4th Gen Ci7/ 8GB/ 1TB/ Win8/ 2GB Graph) Glass Fiber With Silky Soft Touch Aluminium Finish Natural Silver Online - HP: Flipka

2) Dell inspirion 15R 5537
(Ci7 4500U/ 8850M / 8 GB RAM/ 1TB/ 1366 X 768 res.)
Dell Inspiron 15R Laptop (4th Gen Ci7/ 8GB/ 1TB/ Win8/ 2GB Graph/Touch) Rs. 68790.0 Price in India - Buy Dell Inspiron 15R Laptop (4th Gen Ci7/ 8GB/ 1TB/ Win8/ 2GB Graph/Touch) Moon Sliver Online - Dell: Flipkart.com

Envy 15 seems to meet all my requirements, dell also seems good but main problem is 4500 U processor which is even inferior to i5 3230M. Please do give any other recommendations.

Please help!


----------



## TheHumanBot (Dec 20, 2013)

need 5 laptops for Office work at workplace.
tried to compare on flipkart but coudln't get my head off it.
so please help me to find a latop at lowest price but with good configuration.

like suppose 20k laptop so all laptop in range of 20k from acer, hp, samsung etc. which brand have the highest configure will chose.


----------



## vivek1739 (Dec 20, 2013)

Z510 is a waste...
No backlight keyboard no full HD screen..
I really want the dell 15r ( i5 4200u +8850m ddr5)..can anyone say whether it is available or not.???


----------



## mastercool8695 (Dec 20, 2013)

any reviews on Samsung NP350V5C-A03IN Laptop (Intel Core i5 processor 3230M- 4GB RAM- 750GB HDD- Win8) (Silver) @ 34.8 k ??


----------



## puneet1212112 (Dec 23, 2013)

Planning to Buy a Laptop Under 50K, A Little Bit of Gaming.
1) Samsung NP550P5C-S01IN or Lenovo Z500..??Please Help


----------



## Tarun Singh (Dec 23, 2013)

puneet1212112 said:


> Planning to Buy a Laptop Under 50K, A Little Bit of Gaming.
> 1) Samsung NP550P5C-S01IN or Lenovo Z500..??Please Help


Better go for  (Dell Inspiron 15 Laptop 4th Gen Ci5/ 6GB/ 1TB/ Win8/ 2 GB Graph ) .



mastercool8695 said:


> any reviews on Samsung NP350V5C-A03IN Laptop (Intel Core i5 processor 3230M- 4GB RAM- 750GB HDD- Win8) (Silver) @ 34.8 k ??


Read the reviews here : Samsung NP350V5C-A03IN Laptop (3rd Gen Ci5/ 4GB/ 750GB/ Win8) Reviews.


----------



## sahil1033 (Dec 23, 2013)

Need a good laptop bag. Suggestions please with link (flipkart preferred)


----------



## Tarun Singh (Dec 23, 2013)

sahil1033 said:


> Need a good laptop bag. Suggestions please with link (flipkart preferred)


It would be better if you you have told the laptop size.Till then,have a look at Toshiba IT-11-12-010 Backpack for 16 inch Laptop (Black).


----------



## sahil1033 (Dec 23, 2013)

Though currently i own a 14 inch laptop but i would like a bag which can hold 15.6 inch and above laptop easily.
P.S. doesn't the Toshiba one look ugly in the pics?


----------



## rohitshubham (Dec 23, 2013)

sahil1033 said:


> Though currently i own a 14 inch laptop but i would like a bag which can hold 15.6 inch and above laptop easily.
> *P.S. doesn't the Toshiba one look ugly in the pics?*


yup, it does(True story)
BTW you can check out the Dell sports Bags . they look cool but not sure about the quality of the bag though....


----------



## Tarun Singh (Dec 24, 2013)

sahil1033 said:


> Though currently i own a 14 inch laptop but i would like a bag which can hold 15.6 inch and above laptop easily.
> P.S. doesn't the Toshiba one look ugly in the pics?


You said you wanted good bag which can be interpreted to quality.You should have said beautiful.BTW it may not be beautiful its quality is top-notch(personal experience).Try this DigiFlip Nano LB007 Laptop Bag For 15.6 inch Laptop  .


----------



## sahil1033 (Dec 24, 2013)

Tarun Singh said:


> You said you wanted good bag which can be interpreted to quality.You should have said beautiful.BTW it may not be beautiful its quality is top-notch(personal experience).Try this DigiFlip Nano LB007 Laptop Bag For 15.6 inch Laptop  .


If you own the toshiba one, can you please post some pics, ASAP


----------



## Tarun Singh (Dec 24, 2013)

sahil1033 said:


> If you own the toshiba one, can you please post some pics, ASAP


I owned but not now.Now-a-days I am using HP B0T88PA Laptop Bag.


----------



## sahil1033 (Dec 24, 2013)

Okay!


----------



## sushantasarkar (Jan 6, 2014)

Can any one suggest a laptop under 20k (not net book). I can stretch the budget +/- 2K max. I would be using windows XP 64Bit. It will be used for web browsing and MS office related jobs including power point and word. sometimes it may be used to view movies. I am living at kolkata. Thanks in advance.


----------



## dashing.sujay (Jan 6, 2014)

sushantasarkar said:


> Can any one suggest a laptop under 20k (not net book). I can stretch the budget +/- 2K max. I would be using windows XP 64Bit. It will be used for web browsing and MS office related jobs including power point and word. sometimes it may be used to view movies. I am living at kolkata. Thanks in advance.



Lenovo B490 - PDC 3rd gen + 2GB RAM + fingerprint reader (if that's of any use) @ 22-23k.

Build is pretty good and of matte finish.


----------



## sushovan (Jan 6, 2014)

^^ +1 to B490. 

Off topic : When did Microsoft release 64 bit version of XP?


----------



## sushantasarkar (Jan 6, 2014)

sushovan said:


> ^^ +1 to B490.
> 
> Off topic : When did Microsoft release 64 bit version of XP?



Long ago..... just google it for details. It is much more resistant to viruses than its 32 bit version.



dashing.sujay said:


> Lenovo B490 - PDC 3rd gen + 2GB RAM + fingerprint reader (if that's of any use) @ 22-23k.
> 
> Build is pretty good and of matte finish.



Anything else at a lower price...?


----------



## rider (Jan 6, 2014)

How much I have to wait for the next generation laptop. A successor of GT 750M GPU with Maxwell architecture?


----------



## topgear (Jan 7, 2014)

this should help you guess 
NVIDIA Maxwell details to be revealed at CES 2014? | VideoCardz.com


----------



## sushantasarkar (Jan 7, 2014)

Toshiba Satellite C50-A P0011 Laptop (3rd Gen PDC/ 2GB/ 500GB/ No OS) Rs.21420 Price in India - Buy Toshiba Satellite C50-A P0011 Laptop (3rd Gen PDC/ 2GB/ 500GB/ No OS) Premium Glossy Black With Inlet Logo Online - Toshiba: Flipkart.com

Can anybody please comment on this laptop. Also would like to know which of the leading laptop brands have poor after sales technical support @ kolkata.


----------



## zacfx05 (Jan 7, 2014)

Guys i here a lot about Samsung shutting down their laptop business or something related to Laptops i don't know if its actually a particular series or complete business please shed some lights on the same. Also how is Samsung service with respect to Laptops.


----------



## sandynator (Jan 8, 2014)

I'm planning for an compact 11.6-12inch portable book in 20k budget. It should have enough power to handle tasks like office, internet surfing & HD videos. Battery backup should be good. Linux friendly

How Capable is this foll. chip 
*3rd Gen Pentium DC 2117U*

Planning for Asus Versatile Notebook Series Laptop
Asus Versatile Notebook Series Laptop Rs.0 Price in India - Buy Asus Versatile Notebook Series Laptop Black Online - Asus: Flipkart.com


----------



## Meghatorjanna (Jan 18, 2014)

I want a gaming laptop with 2.6-3gz i5,4-8gb ram,nvdia 2 gb graphics card and i want to use it for other general purpose...within 45000..help me..i hate hcl


----------



## true_lies (Jan 22, 2014)

Couple of days back i checked, Flipkart was offering a Toshiba laptop with 740m gfx @ Rs 36K (now it says 'coming soon').
Is this correct or just a typing mistake for this specific model?

Toshiba Satellite S50-A I2010 Laptop (3rd Gen Ci3/ 4GB/ 500GB/ No OS/ 1GB Graph) Rs. Price in India - Buy Toshiba Satellite S50-A I2010 Laptop (3rd Gen Ci3/ 4GB/ 500GB/ No OS/ 1GB Graph) Brushed Metallic Ice Silver Online - Toshiba: Flipkart.com


----------



## Aakarshan (Feb 3, 2014)

Hi I want to buy a gaming laptop.I'm from India.

    1. What is your budget?

    45000/- Rs. INR

    2. What is the size of the notebook that you are considering?

    15.6 inches min.

    3. What screen resolution do you want?

    1366 x 768 min.

    4. Do you need a portable or desktop replacement laptop?

    No.

    5. How much battery life do you need?

    4-5 hours.

    6. Do you want to play games with your laptop? If so then please list the games that you want to with the settings that you want for these games. (Low,Medium or High)?

    I want to play latest games like BF3, COD- GHOSTS, GTA 4, Skyrim2 etc.

    7. What other tasks do you want to do with your laptop? (Photo/Video editing, Etc.)

    Internet Browsing, Watching HD Videos.

    8. How much storage (Hard Drive capacity) do you need?

    750 GB min.,Req 1TB if Possible

    9. If you are considering specific sites to buy from, please post their links.


    10. How long do you want to keep your laptop?

    4-5 Years.

    11. What kind of Optical drive do you need? DVD ROM/Writer,Bluray ROM/Writer,Etc ?

    I Don't know Best One.

    12. Please tell us about the brands that you prefer to buy from them and the brands that you don't like and explain the reasons.

    LIKE-----> DELL and HP
    DISLIKE-----> ACER ASUS SAMSUNG LENEVO (Because of bad sale after service)

    13. What country do you live in?

    INDIA

    14. Please tell us any additional information if needed.

    I want a laptop to play games.I want to do gaming at med settings.Need to Play Latest fps titles.


----------



## Meghatorjanna (Feb 5, 2014)

I want a laptop with 2.6-3gz i5,6-8gb ram.. I want to buy a gaming laptop.I'm from India.

    1. What is your budget?

    around 50000/- Rs. INR

    2. What is the size of the notebook that you are considering?

    15.6 inches.

    3. What screen resolution do you want?

    1366 x 768

    4. Do you need a portable or desktop replacement laptop?

    No.

    5. How much battery life do you need?

    4-5 hours.

    6. Do you want to play games with your laptop? If so then please list the games that you want to with the settings that you want for these games. (Low,Medium or High)?

    I want to play latest games like BF3, COD- GHOSTS, GTA 4, Skyrim2 etc. in low or mid setting.

    7. What other tasks do you want to do with your laptop? (Photo/Video editing, Etc.)

    Internet Browsing, Watching HD Videos.programing

    8. How much storage (Hard Drive capacity) do you need?

    750 GB min.,Req 1TB if Possible

    9. If you are considering specific sites to buy from, please post their links.

any.
    10. How long do you want to keep your laptop?

    4-5 Years.

    11. What kind of Optical drive do you need? DVD ROM/Writer,Bluray ROM/Writer,Etc ?

    dvd writer.

    12. Please tell us about the brands that you prefer to buy from them and the brands that you don't like and explain the reasons.

    LIKE-----> DELL and HP
    DISLIKE-----> ACER ASUS SAMSUNG LENEVO (Because of bad sale after service)

    13. What country do you live in?

    INDIA

    14. Please tell us any additional information if needed.

    I want a laptop to play games.I want to do gaming at med settings.Need to Play Latest fps titles.[/QUOTE]


----------



## TheHumanBot (Feb 21, 2014)

I need a laptop for study purpose maximum budget is Rs. 30,000/- Win8 & Intel.


----------



## dashing.sujay (Feb 21, 2014)

TheHumanBot said:


> I need a laptop for study purpose maximum budget is Rs. 30,000/- Win8 & Intel.



Ditch the OS and get the best possible config.
Studies are anyway intended on Linux .

I'd say Lenovo B490. @ ~26k. i3 third gen/500gb hdd/2gb ram/fingerprint reader. The build quality is good.

Prefer 14" as the purpose is study and therefore will help immensely as far as portability is concerned.


----------



## sahil1033 (Feb 23, 2014)

TheHumanBot said:


> I need a laptop for study purpose maximum budget is Rs. 30,000/- Win8 & Intel.


I'm using Lenovo E49 and it's best suitable for studies and mild gaming. i3-3110M/Win8/500 GB HDD/4 GB RAM


----------



## tkin (Feb 24, 2014)

Hey guys, these are my temps after playing Fallout 3 for a few hours, are they ok?

*i.imgur.com/bDPPSt6.gif

*i.imgur.com/Y8NtPTS.jpg

I'm worried about the hdd temps


----------



## seamon (Feb 24, 2014)

65 degrees is dangerous temp for hdds AFAIK.


----------



## tkin (Feb 24, 2014)

seamon said:


> 65 degrees is dangerous temp for hdds AFAIK.


Good then, as I'm hitting ~50c, max I hit was 57c without a cooler in summer.


----------



## seamon (Feb 24, 2014)

tkin said:


> Good then, as I'm hitting ~50c, max I hit was 57c without a cooler in summer.


Everything is good below 60.


----------



## a2mn2002 (Feb 25, 2014)

Friends kuch samaj mei nahi a raha.
I just want a good laptop under 40k for general computing and only for these games :
1. Mafia 2 [My dream i could play it under 40k]
2. Manhunt 2
3. Sniper Elite 2 and likewise games.
                 Which one should i go for ?
                  For AMD cpus


----------



## tkin (Feb 25, 2014)

a2mn2002 said:


> Friends kuch samaj mei nahi a raha.
> I just want a good laptop under 40k for general computing and only for these games :
> 1. Mafia 2 [My dream i could play it under 40k]
> 2. Manhunt 2
> ...


Anything with a Intel Core i3/i5 xxxxM /AMD A10 CPU, HD7670m/GT630M or equivalent GPU will do(check Notebook / Laptop Reviews and News - NotebookCheck.net for GPU comparison), better you ask a question like this: *www.thinkdigit.com/forum/laptops-netbooks/156722-questionnaire-laptop-notebook-purchase.html

Open a new thread and follow the guide posted above to ask a question, sample thread: *www.thinkdigit.com/forum/laptops-netbooks/181467-midrange-laptop-parents-day-day-use.html


----------



## TheHumanBot (Feb 26, 2014)

Thanks sujoy & Sahil. it's for a friend. :d


----------



## ithehappy (Feb 26, 2014)

Guys I need a software with which I will be able to change power profiles with one click. I mean changing from High performance to power saving mode and others with one click.
Thanks.


----------



## arijitsinha (Feb 26, 2014)

Wrong section. And dont we have to click twice to change power profile? Can you tell us how you change your profile now?


----------



## ithehappy (Feb 26, 2014)

arijitsinha said:


> Wrong section. And dont we have to click twice to change power profile? Can you tell us how you change your profile now?


I thought I could ask anything about laptop here!
Anyway, I change it via Lenovo Power Manager app atm.


----------



## krishnandu.sarkar (Feb 26, 2014)

whatthefrak said:


> I thought I could ask anything about laptop here!
> Anyway, I change it via Lenovo Power Manager app atm.



What you are asking is actually a software related question, it's not specific to any laptop.

This is specially for hardware and configuration related queries. You can ask in Software QnA Section.


----------



## ithehappy (Feb 26, 2014)

Okay thanks for the info, sorry for asking in wrong place.


----------



## rajat565 (Feb 27, 2014)

Hello Friends

I have a samsung np355 with AMD A8 and 7670G.
I updated to windows 8.1 and now I am looking for graphics driver
on amd website it asks me whether I need APU Graphics driver or Notebook Graphics driver and then leads me to driver verification tool download link . Do I need to install both separately or both leads to same package only? Anyways I tried both but they don't work(shows a message -incompatible hardware). The auto detection tool also doesn't work.

Kinldy someone provide the link for directly download the latest drivers for AMD A8+7670G on win 8.1 64bit .
Should I use the drivers provided for in the second post of below thread
*www.thinkdigit.com/forum/laptops-n...5-g6-powered-amd-trinity-kabini-richland.html

Also I was not aware of the fact that if there are separate drivers for USB 3.0 chipset.IF so please provide the link for the same as the link provided in the above thread is leading to that AMD page where I am again clueless

thanks


----------



## topgear (Feb 28, 2014)

Try 14.2 catalyst beat driver and if your laptop's motherboard is using some sort of special usb 3.0 chip only then you may need to install driver but then again it's no so common.


----------



## a2mn2002 (Mar 1, 2014)

I want to know that whether Lenovo Z580 is available with 4th Gen CPUs.


----------



## linuxman (Mar 1, 2014)

Is it a good deal?

Lenovo G710 for $599

Lenovo G710 Laptop | Entry-Level Laptop | Lenovo (US)


----------



## seamon (Mar 1, 2014)

linuxman said:


> Is it a good deal?
> 
> Lenovo G710 for $599
> 
> Lenovo G710 Laptop | Entry-Level Laptop | Lenovo (US)



for gaming? no.
For everything else:yes.
For Portability:NO.
For big screen:Yes


----------



## linuxman (Mar 2, 2014)

seamon said:


> for gaming? no.
> For everything else:yes.
> For Portability:NO.
> For big screen:Yes



I'm not interested in Gaming laptop, so that's fine. But portability is something I'm looking for. Could you please suggest an alternative? TIA


----------



## topgear (Mar 3, 2014)

look for a little lesser screen size and models without DVd drive if you are Ok with it. BTW, Do you need lots of processing power ? Can you live with an i3 or 3rd gen i5 ?


----------



## linuxman (Mar 4, 2014)

topgear said:


> look for a little lesser screen size and models without DVd drive if you are Ok with it. BTW, Do you need lots of processing power ? Can you live with an i3 or 3rd gen i5 ?



I'm fine with i5.


----------



## subhasmalik (Mar 4, 2014)

*Re: Fix laptop overheating problems with a little DIY spirit!*

I am a software developer of Microsoft technologies I want to purchase a laptop of software development purpose for daily uses.
Please help me with you valuable suggestion/feedback to find out best match of my requirement with latest release product with lowest price,
Configuration requirement:
RAM 4 GB or higher.
Cache memory: 3 Mb or higher (4 Mb preferable)
HDD: 320 GB or higher
Graphics: not an issue.
Processor: for Intel i3 or higher, for AMD A4 or higher (prefer AMD A8, A10 and Intel i3(4th gen) and i5 4th gen or i7)
Screen Size: not an issue (15.6" preferable)
Brand: not an issue (prefer Dell, Samsung, Sony)
Warranty: minimum 1 year or higher.
Wi-Fi: IEEE Standard 802.11b/g/n.
Bluetooth : not an issue.
DVD writer: not an issue.
Additional desirable requirement: fingerprint scanner, Web cam, 2 or more USB port, Clock Speed 2 GHz or higher with Turbo Boost, battery backup minimum 2 hr or higher.

Thanks and regards
Subhas Malik.
~snip~


----------



## Gaurav139 (Mar 5, 2014)

1) the i7 will definitely consume more battery and generate more heat.
2)Z510 wins the gaming category better processor, more ram and with 740m can definitely run games on med to high settings.
4) yes you will need more than 4gb ram as it will also help for better multitasking and gaming.
5 and 7) i think you can limit the i7 to 2 cores and still it will be faster than the i5 and generate less heat and will be able to run games while on battery.
6) both will have almost identical battery life about 3-4 hours according to notebookcheck.com for basic tasks. The z510 even has optimus tech which uses the intel hd graphic cards for basic tasks and thus improve battery life.
personally i think z510 will be the better overall choice as it has at least 2 times faster processor, more ram, better looks(my opinion) and more future proof.


----------



## tssvinay (Mar 5, 2014)

Hi Guys ! I'm having a tough time choosing between the two laptops. The Lenovo is about 7k (100$-120$) more than than the HP. I need it both for office and gaming.

Lenovo : 
Ideapad Z510 (59-398016) : INR 57,000 ($950)
i7-4702MQ, 8 GB RAM, 2GB NVidia 740M (Flipkart gives the Codename, I think its a 740M itself) , 1TB HDD + 8GB SSD, HM 87 Chipset, 6MB Cache, 15.6" Anti Glare Display

HP Pavilion 14 - n201TX INR 50,000 ($850)
i5-4200U, 4 GB RAM, 2GB NVidia 740M, 1TB HDD, QM 87 Chipset, 3MB Cache, 14" Display (Totally same specs with a 15.6" is available. Smaller one preferred coz it ll be more portable)

1) I'm ready to put the extra $100-$120, but my concern is, does the i7 have too much heating effect ? When I'm gaming, I ll need a cooling pad obviously, but when I'm using it for MS-Office, Browsing and some Music, how will the i7 fare in terms of heat and battery ?

2) Performance-wise, from my research, I've seen the i7 pip i5 totally. I'm gonna play some intensive games like BF3, AC IV,Planetside etc but I will not be needing ultra/high settings all the time. Decent/Good graphics are okay with me. Medium/High is enough for me.

3) Higher the clock speeds, higher the TDP, but is battery the tradeoff for performance ? Even when running non intensive things like MS-Office ?

4) To game at a decent level, my guess is atleast I'll need 6GB RAM. So I'll have to upgrade the HP which ll cost around 2k-3k (30$-40$).

5) i5 or i7, Will I able to game occasionally while travelling ? (With/Without Power). I know performance comes down drastically without power. But other than that, will the heating effect the laptop as I won't be having a cooling pad ?

6) What is the expected battery life for HP and Lenovo ? Both of them have a 4 Cell Battery. (For simple conventional tasks, like Office, Browsing etc.)

7) Can I modify the clockspeed of the i7 ? i.e Undervolt it for regular use to improve battery life and make it normal for gaming. Does the i7-4702 MQ/i5-4200M support Overclocking/Undervolting ? If yes, does it have any side effects/or a very complicated process ?

I've kind of fallen in love with the Lenovo because of its amazing price and the great specs. But really concerned about the battery and heat generation.

As long as the i7 doesnt start heating badly and eats away the battery for day-to-day office tasks, I'm ready to invest in it. Any other laptops that I have missed out in the same price range ? 

Would really appreciate some help in this guys !!  

Thanks a lot ! 

Warm Regards,
Vinay

- - - Updated - - -


----------



## seamon (Mar 5, 2014)

tssvinay said:


> Hi Guys ! I'm having a tough time choosing between the two laptops. The Lenovo is about 7k (100$-120$) more than than the HP. I need it both for office and gaming.
> 
> Lenovo :
> Ideapad Z510 (59-398016) : INR 57,000 ($950)
> ...



Go for the Lenovo one.
1) It will not produce much heat. The i7 4702MQ is a slightly undervolted version of the i7 4700MQ and consumes 10 w less so it produces less heat and it won't be an issue as Lenovo's cooling mechanisms are awesome. I own the Ivy Bridge model of that processor and it never goes above 85 which is 100% safe.

2) Get the i7 4702MQ. The i5 4200U is extremely undervolted and will give performance equivalent to a i3 4xxxM processor. 

3) Expect moderately good battery life on Lenovo one.

4)Get Lenovo

5)You won't need a cooling pad with this laptop unless you OC the GPU after unlocking the bios. Normal OC won't require a laptop cooler.

6) No idea. Check the reviews.

7) You won't need to OC the i7 4702MQ as no game is intensive enough to use it 100%.

TL;DR Lenovo one won't cause heating issues.


----------



## tssvinay (Mar 5, 2014)

seamon said:


> Go for the Lenovo one.
> 7) You won't need to OC the i7 4702MQ as no game is intensive enough to use it 100%.
> 
> TL;DR Lenovo one won't cause heating issues.



Thanks a lot for your reply Seamon !!  Gonna get it in a few hours ..  .. Costing me about 56k in Chennai..

I wouldnt want to overclock it, but undervolt it actually ..  .. Jus to check out if its gonna improve battery !! Is that possible/feasible ? I could find guides for overclocking, but I wanna know about undervolting more specifically..

For normal clock speeds you are saying cooling pad isnt required. That is definitely goods news !! 

- - - Updated - - -



whatthefrak said:


> Guys I need a software with which I will be able to change power profiles with one click. I mean changing from High performance to power saving mode and others with one click.
> Thanks.



~Content moderated~


----------



## dashing.sujay (Mar 5, 2014)

@tssvinay - don't spam every post with BatteryCare of any such things. Take it as a warning.


----------



## subhasmalik (Mar 5, 2014)

I am a software developer of Microsoft technologies I want to purchase a laptop of software development purpose for daily uses.
Please help me with you valuable suggestion/feedback to find out best match of my requirement with latest release product with lowest price,
Configuration requirement:
RAM 4 GB or higher.
Cache memory: 3 Mb or higher (4 Mb preferable)
HDD: 320 GB or higher
Graphics: not an issue.
Processor: for Intel i3 or higher, for AMD A4 or higher (prefer AMD A8, A10 and Intel i3(4th gen) and i5 4th gen or i7)
Screen Size: not an issue (15.6" preferable)
Brand: not an issue (prefer Dell, Samsung, Sony)
Warranty: minimum 1 year or higher.
Wi-Fi: IEEE Standard 802.11b/g/n.
Bluetooth : not an issue.
DVD writer: not an issue.
Additional desirable requirement: fingerprint scanner, Web cam, 2 or more USB port, Clock Speed 2 GHz or higher with Turbo Boost, battery backup minimum 2 hr or higher.

Thanks and regards
Subhas Malik.


----------



## tanmaymohan (Mar 5, 2014)

Please rate these : 

Hp pavilion m4-1003tx 
Or 
Lenovo z500


----------



## topgear (Mar 6, 2014)

linuxman said:


> I'm fine with i5.



Have a look at this :
HP Pavilion Touchsmart 14-B172TX Sleekbook (3rd Gen Ci5/ 4GB/ 500GB/ Win8/ 1GB Graph/ Touch) Rs.44990 Price in India - Buy HP Pavilion Touchsmart 14-B172TX Sleekbook (3rd Gen Ci5/ 4GB/ 500GB/ Win8/ 1GB Graph/ Touch) Imprint Sparkling Black Online - H

- - - Updated - - -



subhasmalik said:


> I am a software developer of Microsoft technologies I want to purchase a laptop of software development purpose for daily uses.
> Please help me with you valuable suggestion/feedback to find out best match of my requirement with latest release product with lowest price,
> Configuration requirement:
> RAM 4 GB or higher.
> ...



Mention your budget.

- - - Updated - - -



tanmaymohan said:


> Please rate these :
> 
> Hp pavilion m4-1003tx
> Or
> Lenovo z500



If you want performance go for the Z500.


----------



## tanmaymohan (Mar 6, 2014)

And what about dell inspiron 15 3537
It has 4th gen i5 amd8670m gpu

And will 1gb gt740m run games like bf4, ghosts smoothly. I mean kase gpu h and which is better ?


----------



## seamon (Mar 6, 2014)

tanmaymohan said:


> And what about dell inspiron 15 3537
> It has 4th gen i5 amd8670m gpu
> 
> And will 1gb gt740m run games like bf4, ghosts smoothly. I mean kase gpu h and which is better ?



GT 740m>>>AMD 8670.

GT 740m will play these games smoothly.


----------



## tanmaymohan (Mar 6, 2014)

*www.flipkart.com/lenovo-ideapad-z5...graph/p/itmdhz79kjhjz5qz?pid=COMDHZ74QBWHCMZF

Finally this one. They have that 60% battery lock

Also what can I get with this laptop ? (such as win8disk, recovery disk , any special offer)


----------



## seamon (Mar 6, 2014)

tanmaymohan said:


> Lenovo Ideapad Z500 (59-380480) Laptop (3rd Gen Ci5/ 4GB/ 1TB/ Win8/ 1GB Graph) Rs.46757 Price in India - Buy Lenovo Ideapad Z500 (59-380480) Laptop (3rd Gen Ci5/ 4GB/ 1TB/ Win8/ 1GB Graph) Dark Chocolate Online - Lenovo: Flipkart.com
> 
> Finally this one. They have that 60% battery lock
> 
> Also what can I get with this laptop ? (such as win8disk, recovery disk , any special offer)



Ask them. This is a good choice.


----------



## tanmaymohan (Mar 6, 2014)

Thanks guys

But I have a doubt :
The model I checked has 1GB of VRAM only and ppl say u need 2gb VRAM to play smoothly


----------



## seamon (Mar 6, 2014)

tanmaymohan said:


> Thanks guys
> 
> But I have a doubt :
> The model I checked has 1GB of VRAM only and ppl say u need 2gb VRAM to play smoothly



Read this and tell those people to shut the hell(not f mind you) up.

How much graphic memory makes sense? - NotebookCheck.net Tech

- - - Updated - - -

Tha shader count and frequency matters more than vRAM.


----------



## tanmaymohan (Mar 6, 2014)

Thanks a lot man.


----------



## Saikat D (Mar 9, 2014)

Hi all, need a little help here. I want to buy a gaming laptop for around 45K.

Here are some options

1.HP Pavilion 15-n204tx Laptop (4th Gen Ci5/ 4GB/ 500GB/ Ubuntu/ 2GB Graph) Rs.43290 Price in India - Buy HP Pavilion 15-n204tx Laptop (4th Gen Ci5/ 4GB/ 500GB/ Ubuntu/ 2GB Graph) Imprint Sparkling Black Colour With Micro Dot Pattern Online - HP: Flipk

2.HP Pavilion 15-e001AX Notebook (APU Quad Core A10/ 8GB/ 1TB/ Win8/ 1GB Graph) Rs.41990 Price in India - Buy HP Pavilion 15-e001AX Notebook (APU Quad Core A10/ 8GB/ 1TB/ Win8/ 1GB Graph) Metallic Black Online - HP: Flipkart.com

3.Acer Aspire E1-572G Notebook (4th Gen Ci5/ 4GB/ 750GB/ Win8/ 2GB Graph) (NX.M8JSI.002) Rs.47973 Price in India - Buy Acer Aspire E1-572G Notebook (4th Gen Ci5/ 4GB/ 750GB/ Win8/ 2GB Graph) (NX.M8JSI.002) Black Online - Acer: Flipkart.com

4.Samsung NP370R5E-S06IN Laptop (3rd Gen Ci3/ 4GB/ 750GB/ Win8/ 2GB Graph) Rs.39890 Price in India - Buy Samsung NP370R5E-S06IN Laptop (3rd Gen Ci3/ 4GB/ 750GB/ Win8/ 2GB Graph) Sleek Silver Online - Samsung: Flipkart.com

5.Dell Inspiron 5521 Laptop (3rd Gen Ci5/ 4GB/ 500GB/ Ubuntu/ 2 GB Graph) Rs.42575 Price in India - Buy Dell Inspiron 5521 Laptop (3rd Gen Ci5/ 4GB/ 500GB/ Ubuntu/ 2 GB Graph) Moon Silver Online - Dell: Flipkart.com

Which will be the best option? Any other laptops i should consider?


----------



## rhyansy (Mar 11, 2014)

Hi! Is MSI GS70  (MSI Dragon Army) available in India? How can I buy it without importing from abroad?


----------



## seamon (Mar 11, 2014)

rhyansy said:


> Hi! Is MSI GS70  (MSI Dragon Army) available in India? How can I buy it without importing from abroad?



No, it is not available in India. You can't get it without importing it. For importing you'll have to dish out almost 1 lakh 40k INR. Alienware 14 which costs 1 lakh 22k will give equivalent performance. Asus G750JX which costs 1 lakh 50k will give better performance than this one.


----------



## theserpent (Mar 11, 2014)

*Just asking for now*
Which is the best laptop I can get for under 45k(No acer please)
A 1600x900 or higher resolution is better
Gaming:Maybe only Dota and few other games at medium settings


----------



## AashishSaini (Mar 14, 2014)

hey people I wish to buy a laptop and want you people to suggest me some. Here is some input from my side to let you know what Im looking for! 
budget 45k-65k(rupees)
Thin and Light 12" - 14" screen   
I'd be using this laptop just for a bit of gaming and  Office and Productivity Software
an i5 processor would be just fine i guess for my requirements (4th gen) dedicated graphics card ,ssd 128gb 4gb RAM(at least), portable and great in looks!
im not brand specific, im open to any brand
battery backup must be 6-8 hours
Thanks in advance!


----------



## phineasniruu (Mar 16, 2014)

Hi guys,
I wish to purchase a high performance laptop. I'd really appreciate any help towards the same. 
i dont know a lot about computers...processors...i just need a high performance gaming laptop
1. Budget: INR 45-55k 
2. Size: Mainstream; 
3. Tasks: Gaming; building resource intensive IT projects; cloud computing
4. Config:i have following things in my mind
Processor: i5 or i7 whichever is better for gaming
RAM: 4 to 8GB DDR3
GPU: 2GB. Preferably Nvidia, GDDR5
Screen: 15.6"; Preferably 1920x1080(Full HD). Touch not necessary.
Optical Drive: Not necessary
5. Brands: Dell, Lenovo, HP. Though I'm open to suggestions from other brands as well.
6. ASS/ warranty are imp. 
Please help me . I am planning of buying this laptop In a month


----------



## grittothomas (Mar 16, 2014)

My Notebook is ASUS K53SV, what is the maximum screen resolution support and sound output from HDMI out  ?


----------



## palka (Mar 16, 2014)

*Help me to choose quickly please*

Please help me choose between these two netbooks.
HP Pavilion TouchSmart 11-e006AU
Asus Vivobook: S200E-CT331H

My needs are modest: net surfing, office work, some streaming video, occasional HD video, no gaming.

Which one is likely to give me ( in order of preference) more reliability, good battery life, better display, performance, touch experience.

Thanks in advance.


----------



## SaiyanGoku (Mar 16, 2014)

phineasniruu said:


> Hi guys,
> I wish to purchase a high performance laptop. I'd really appreciate any help towards the same.
> i dont know a lot about computers...processors...i just need a high performance gaming laptop
> 1. Budget: INR 45-55k
> ...



You won't get any laptop with FHD display and GDDR5 GPU. if you can, then increase your budget and get lenovo y510


----------



## swiftshashi (Mar 17, 2014)

I request all the GURUs out there.......Please come to my rescue---
*www.thinkdigit.com/forum/storage/182059-weird-situation-involving-ssd-hdd.html


----------



## skadi (Mar 20, 2014)

Hi! A little help please about buying a laptop

1. Budget: ~800 USD
2. Size: Desktop Replacement; 17"+ screen
3. Tasks: Gaming from time to time, but other than that nothing special really. I'd like it to have a decent configuration for the next 4-5 years
4. Config: I'm not very knowledgeable about this, but what little I have in mind is 6-8 GB RAM, 2+ TB hard disk space, full HD, HD webcam
5. Brands: I have experience with ASUS and I am satisfied
6. Screen resolution - 1080 p full HD
Battery: extended would be nice, but I wouldn't mind normal either
Purchase: local


----------



## topgear (Mar 20, 2014)

how about this :
Lenovo IdeaPad Z510 (59-398016) Laptop (4th Gen Ci7/ 8GB/ 1TB 8GB SSD/ Win8.1/ 2GB Graph) Rs.58254 Price in India - Buy Lenovo IdeaPad Z510 (59-398016) Laptop (4th Gen Ci7/ 8GB/ 1TB 8GB SSD/ Win8.1/ 2GB Graph) Dark Chocolate Online - Lenovo: Flipkart


----------



## pournami (Mar 30, 2014)

hey, i am an architecture student.....i need a new laptop...my budget was 62k,can't go beyond...there are two main choices a dell 15r 3537 4TH GEN CI7/ 8GB/ 1TB/ WIN8/ 2GB GRAPH) and a lenovo z510 (4th Gen Ci7/ 8GB/ 1TB 8GB SSD/ Win8.1/ 2GB Graph)..i am really confused between the two .........will using it for autocan,revit,photoshop,rhino,3Dmax.....and i would like it to last me atleast another 4years.....
plz help......


----------



## rohitshubham (Mar 30, 2014)

pournami said:


> hey, i am an architecture student.....i need a new laptop...my budget was 62k,can't go beyond...there are two main choices a dell 15r 3537 4TH GEN CI7/ 8GB/ 1TB/ WIN8/ 2GB GRAPH) and a lenovo z510 (4th Gen Ci7/ 8GB/ 1TB 8GB SSD/ Win8.1/ 2GB Graph)..i am really confused between the two .........will using it for autocan,revit,photoshop,rhino,3Dmax.....and i would like it to last me atleast another 4years.....
> plz help......


well, the choice rests on you. the dell one will provide you with better graphics option with more powerful graphics card while the z510 has much better processor with more cores hence better multitasking and will provide better experience while using the softwares you just mentioned(photoshop, autocad etc.)
so, if you want slightly smoother gaming experience, go for 3537 else go for z510 if you want mutitasking etc.
i would have gone for z510 due to the fact that the ulv i7 on dell one might become bottleneck on many games.


----------



## seamon (Mar 30, 2014)

rohitshubham said:


> well, the choice rests on you. the dell one will provide you with better graphics option with more powerful graphics card while the z510 has much better processor with more cores hence better multitasking and will provide better experience while using the softwares you just mentioned(photoshop, autocad etc.)
> so, if you want slightly smoother gaming experience, go for 3537 else go for z510 if you want mutitasking etc.
> i would have gone for z510 due to the fact that the ulv i7 on dell one might become bottleneck on many games.



Dell Inspiron 15R with AMD 8850m costs at least 68-70k. That one must be the AMD 8750M one so essentially it's weaker than Z510 in every way.


----------



## sushovan (Apr 2, 2014)

Need to buy a laptop for a friend. He is going to use it for programming purposes, movies (so sound quality should be good with battery life) and casual gaming and he wants to use *windows 7*. Max budget 40K. 

Is there any better alternative than Lenovo Essential G510 (59-382843) Laptop (4th Gen Ci5/ 4GB/ 500GB/ DOS/ 2GB Graph) Rs.40750 Price in India - Buy Lenovo Essential G510 (59-382843) Laptop (4th Gen Ci5/ 4GB/ 500GB/ DOS/ 2GB Graph) Black Online - Lenovo: Flipkart.com


----------



## geek_rocker (Apr 2, 2014)

sushovan said:


> Need to buy a laptop for a friend. He is going to use it for programming purposes, movies (so sound quality should be good with battery life) and casual gaming and he wants to use *windows 7*. Max budget 40K.
> 
> Is there any better alternative than Lenovo Essential G510 (59-382843) Laptop (4th Gen Ci5/ 4GB/ 500GB/ DOS/ 2GB Graph) Rs.40750 Price in India - Buy Lenovo Essential G510 (59-382843) Laptop (4th Gen Ci5/ 4GB/ 500GB/ DOS/ 2GB Graph) Black Online - Lenovo: Flipkart.com


 
Dell Inspiron laptops : Inspiron 14 laptops with sleek and portable model
This is a pretty good alternative if you like Dell's superior aftersales service, the GPU is a little better and it is a Nvidia and Dell provides the Windows 7 drivers so there is no problem


----------



## MANRAN (Apr 4, 2014)

I need to upgrade my laptop. Im looking for an ASrock gaming motherboard, 810MHz graphics card, 4GB RAM and a minimum 3GHz Processor all under 15K INR. I've searched alot but I dont know which one is for laptops.


----------



## bharath bharath (Apr 4, 2014)

hey guys,  pls let me know about lenovo essential g510 59-398452..  tis isy first lappy..  my budget is around 40k.. I'll play games,  surf the web,  n....  i think mostly tats all..  pls tl me are there any other laps at d same price range which are better..  n also tl me about its performance if u hv used tis lap..  thanks in advance 

- - - Updated - - -



palka said:


> Please help me choose between these two netbooks.
> HP Pavilion TouchSmart 11-e006AU
> Asus Vivobook: S200E-CT331H
> 
> ...



as per ur needs the Asus one will suffice you..  and.. bit has a powerful processor when compared to hp..  and its clock speed is also more..  and also intel processors are generally preferable to amd (unless u need hardcore gaming (..  si you can choose asus itself..  its battery is also good enough for your budget


----------



## SaiyanGoku (Apr 4, 2014)

MANRAN said:


> I need to upgrade my laptop. Im looking for an ASrock gaming motherboard, 810MHz graphics card, 4GB RAM and a minimum 3GHz Processor all under 15K INR. I've searched alot but I dont know which one is for laptops.



One simply doesn't changes a laptop's motherboard, GPU and processor like that.


----------



## hitesh (Apr 5, 2014)

What's the price of Lenovo's extended warranty ?
Also can accidental warranty be extended ? If yes, what's the price ?


----------



## rohitshubham (Apr 5, 2014)

hitesh said:


> What's the price of Lenovo's extended warranty ?
> Also can accidental warranty be extended ? If yes, what's the price ?


it's 3.5k for G and A series laptops and 4.5K for Z/Y/U series of laptops for 2 years. IdeaPad & ThinkPad Laptops - Services & Warranty | Lenovo India | The DO Store
P.S.: i believe there is a way for ADP extension too, you should contact customer care for more info ...


----------



## hitesh (Apr 5, 2014)

rohitshubham said:


> it's 3.5k for G and A series laptops and 4.5K for Z/Y/U series of laptops for 2 years. IdeaPad & ThinkPad Laptops - Services & Warranty | Lenovo India | The DO Store
> P.S.: i believe there is a way for ADP extension too, you should contact customer care for more info ...



Thanks !

This is the only official place for extended warranty right ?


----------



## rohitshubham (Apr 5, 2014)

hitesh said:


> Thanks !
> 
> This is the only official place for extended warranty right ?


yes!! they are the only online official warranty provider of Lenovo, as far as i know!


----------



## hitesh (Apr 5, 2014)

Is it true that only Exclusive lenovo stores offer Accidental warranty ?
Going to buy this Lenovo S510p (59-383326) Laptop (4th Gen Intel Core i5 4200U- 500GB HDD- 4GB RAM- 15.6 Inches- DOS- 2 GB Graphics) (Black) - Buy Online @ Best Price | Snapdeal.com
and to know if there would be accidental warranty apart from 1 year standard waranty


----------



## rohitshubham (Apr 5, 2014)

hitesh said:


> Is it true that only Exclusive lenovo stores offer Accidental warranty ?
> Going to buy this Lenovo S510p (59-383326) Laptop (4th Gen Intel Core i5 4200U- 500GB HDD- 4GB RAM- 15.6 Inches- DOS- 2 GB Graphics) (Black) - Buy Online @ Best Price | Snapdeal.com
> and to know if there would be accidental warranty apart from 1 year standard waranty


Most probably yes... there is no reason not to provide ADP on this model... another variant of S510 which ha been mentioned on thedostore has ADP S510p - Ideapad - Laptops | Lenovo India | The DO Store... and much cheaper laptops are also being provided with ADP protection... so i see no reason not to provide accidental damage.


----------



## TheSloth (Apr 8, 2014)

I have Samsung NP550 P5-s01. Currently it has 6GB of RAM, one 4GB and other is 2GB. I am in planning to upgrade to 8GB. But I was thinking, which brand i shall buy. I have checked RAM specs, its Max Bandwidth is PC3-12800(800Mhz) and Timings are 11-11-11-28. So my questions are:
1. Do both 4GB stick has to be of same brands?
2. Is my RAM of 800Mhz or 1600Mhz. Because on Samsung website it was mentioned as 1600Mhz but CPU-Z is showing as 800Mhz(PC3-12800(800Mhz)). 
     NP550P5C - TECH SPECS | SUPPORT | SAMSUNG



3. If its 800Mhz then shall I get 1600Mhz cause mostly I use my laptop for gaming( I mainly bought it gaming)?
4. If I only have to replace 2GB stick then what shall I do with it?
5. Shall I create separate thread for this? I can spend only once in this year on my laptop.


----------



## rohitshubham (Apr 8, 2014)

lightningfassst said:


> I have Samsung NP550 P5-s01. Currently it has 6GB of RAM, one 4GB and other is 2GB. I am in planning to upgrade to 8GB. But I was thinking, which brand i shall buy. I have checked RAM specs, its Max Bandwidth is PC3-12800(800Mhz) and Timings are 11-11-11-28. So my questions are:
> 1. Do both 4GB stick has to be of same brands?
> 2. Is my RAM of 800Mhz or 1600Mhz. Because on Samsung website it was mentioned as 1600Mhz but CPU-Z is showing as 800Mhz(PC3-12800(800Mhz)).
> NP550P5C - TECH SPECS | SUPPORT | SAMSUNG
> ...


It's 1600 Mhz only. the data rates are doubled in DDR Rams, so it's shows as 800 instead of 1600 Mhz.
The Brands do not matter, AAMOF many times you won't find the brand which the manufactures has supplied for your Laptop. For a ram to work in dual channel mode, the frequency and timings should match, not their brands.
I believe you should look out for this one , G.Skill DDR3 4 GB Laptop RAM (F3-12800CL11S-4GBSQ) - G.Skill: Flipkart.com this should work in dual channel.


----------



## TheSloth (Apr 8, 2014)

rohitshubham said:


> It's 1600 Mhz only. the data rates are doubled in DDR Rams, so it's shows as 800 instead of 1600 Mhz.
> The Brands do not matter, AAMOF many times you won't find the brand which the manufactures has supplied for your Laptop. For a ram to work in dual channel mode, the frequency and timings should match, not their brands.
> I believe you should look out for this one , G.Skill DDR3 4 GB Laptop RAM (F3-12800CL11S-4GBSQ) - G.Skill: Flipkart.com this should work in dual channel.



Thanks for suggestion. Ok How about this one? Corsair DDR3 4 GB Laptop RAM (CMSO4GX3M1A1600C11) - Corsair: Flipkart.com


----------



## rohitshubham (Apr 9, 2014)

lightningfassst said:


> Thanks for suggestion. Ok How about this one? Corsair DDR3 4 GB Laptop RAM (CMSO4GX3M1A1600C11) - Corsair: Flipkart.com


the timings are not same.. it might not work in dual channel, causing you lesser performance gain.


----------



## TheSloth (Apr 9, 2014)

rohitshubham said:


> the timings are not same.. it might not work in dual channel, causing you lesser performance gain.



oh. I just saw two 11s and thought it have same timings. Thanks. So you sure thats the best for my system? I may buy locally. Which brand you think I should go for? I'll match the speed and timings of my RAM. Like I should not struggle for RMA. I am in chennai


----------



## rohitshubham (Apr 9, 2014)

lightningfassst said:


> oh. I just saw two 11s and thought it have same timings. Thanks. So you sure thats the best for my system? I may buy locally. Which brand you think I should go for? I'll match the speed and timings of my RAM. Like I should not struggle for RMA. I am in chennai


there are few good brands like corsair,transcend Kingston etc. They may give warranty for 5-10 years.


----------



## TheSloth (Apr 10, 2014)

[MENTION=50342]rohitshubham[/MENTION]: ok...thank you for answering all my questions.


----------



## topgear (Apr 11, 2014)

rohitshubham said:


> there are few good brands like corsair,*transcend* Kingston etc. They may give warranty for 5-10 years.



Skip Transcend.


----------



## rohitshubham (Apr 11, 2014)

topgear said:


> Skip Transcend.


Why?? as far as i know they make great flash drives.


----------



## topgear (Apr 15, 2014)

There's quality is good but the after sales service is bad in here .. not good a for a manufacturer like Transcend.


----------



## sushovan (Apr 15, 2014)

is there any equivalent great VFM laptop under 30k like Fujitsu Lifebook AH532 which is oos now? my friend wants to buy one.


----------



## Nitish07 (Apr 24, 2014)

Hey! I am planing to buy a new laptop before my college session begins in June. I am currently using Samsung NP550 series laptop and I love it but since it is a shared laptop and I would be shifting to hostel I have to buy a new one. My college provided some basic specifications such as

Win-7    Professional/Ultimate   or    Windows-8    Professional/Ultimate    operating    system    (License mandatory); MS Office 2007/ 2010 (License mandatory); 3rd generation IntelR Core T i5-processor (3M cache, upto 2.6 GHz ) processor; 4 GB DDR3 1600MHz (4GBx1) memory; 500 GB 5400RPM hard drive with 32GB mSATA.

Can anyone please assist me as to which laptop I should buy. The budget for this laptop is 50K-60K and primary usage will normal as its B-school but I am also a gamer by night and thus need my laptop to perform if not better then atleast to the level of my Samsung NP550.

Thank You


----------



## ariftwister (Apr 24, 2014)

This is Weird. When trying to install 1080p skin, it didnt fit my screen so i thought it was a bug with skin. And the same happened with another 1080p skin also.
According to my PC Settings my resolution is 1920 x 1080. But I checked with WHAT IS MY SCREEN RESOLUTION and screenresolution.org/ they both indicate that my resolution is 1536 x 864. which explains why those skins didnt fit my screen. Now this is not a hardware issue. Because the I remember using the same 1080p Skin when i newly bought this Lenovo y500.




PS: the captured Screenshot is 1920 x 1080. Also when playing 1080p videos it perfectly fits my screen.


----------



## SaiyanGoku (Apr 24, 2014)

Nitish07 said:


> Hey! I am planing to buy a new laptop before my college session begins in June. I am currently using Samsung NP550 series laptop and I love it but since it is a shared laptop and I would be shifting to hostel I have to buy a new one. My college provided some basic specifications such as
> 
> Win-7    Professional/Ultimate   or    Windows-8    Professional/Ultimate    operating    system    (License mandatory); MS Office 2007/ 2010 (License mandatory); 3rd generation IntelR Core T i5-processor (3M cache, upto 2.6 GHz ) processor; 4 GB DDR3 1600MHz (4GBx1) memory; 500 GB 5400RPM hard drive with 32GB mSATA.
> 
> ...



Lenovo y510p or wait for MSI to launch their laptop range


----------



## topgear (Apr 25, 2014)

ariftwister said:


> This is Weird. When trying to install 1080p skin, it didnt fit my screen so i thought it was a bug with skin. And the same happened with another 1080p skin also.
> According to my PC Settings my resolution is 1920 x 1080. But I checked with WHAT IS MY SCREEN RESOLUTION and screenresolution.org/ they both indicate that my resolution is 1536 x 864. which explains why those skins didnt fit my screen. Now this is not a hardware issue. Because the I remember using the same 1080p Skin when i newly bought this Lenovo y500.
> 
> View attachment 14262
> ...



The screenshot if of 1366*768 res. Anyway, try running some games at 1080p res. - make sure you set the correct res. from game options and let it run at full screen mode. See what happens.


----------



## ariftwister (Apr 25, 2014)

topgear said:


> The screenshot if of 1366*768 res. Anyway, try running some games at 1080p res. - make sure you set the correct res. from game options and let it run at full screen mode. See what happens.



Games played at FHD, 1080p Videos Fit Perfectly on Screen. The only Problem is desktop. 1080p wallpaper/Skin doesn't fit and those website also show wrong res.

- - - Updated - - -

Okay after Hours of Google Search found that I am not alone with this weird problem. Some of the other 1080p Laptop owners also faced the same wrong res problem. Even they had the same 1536 x 864 res wrongly. And the Solution is very Simple.


 I dont know how this option relates to my issue, but it is fixed now. 1080p wallpaper fits perfectly and so are 1080p wallpapers and Those websites too show 1080p res.


----------



## matrixx (Apr 25, 2014)

1) What is your budget? (INR or USD) *40-50k(can streach little bit for exceptional choice)*

2) What size & weight consideration (if any) would you prefer? *Thin and Light, 15" screen. Touch screen preferably*

3) What are the primary tasks will you be performing with this notebook? *High end current & future Gaming. Multimedia-Video, Fast Browsing & Sound Quality Music.*

4) Any typical configuration in your mind you're eying for ? 
*not less than 4th gen, i-5/i-7, quad core, dedicated gpu, windows pre-installed. Min 1 TB memory*

5) Are there any brands that you prefer or any you really don't like?
*a. Impressed:HP Envy series,Lenovo, Sony
b. Ok: Dell 
c. Not desired: others *

6) Anything else you would like to say? 
*Sound Quality best in class. Music streaming through Bluetooth to avoid wiring speakers.
Screen resolution: Best in class, Long Battery back up, Silent-Slim-no heating issue, should be latest 1 considering for teenagers kids for next 3 years at least. Bluetooth speakers & mouse in mind. *


----------



## Nitish07 (Apr 25, 2014)

SaiyanGoku said:


> Lenovo y510p or wait for MSI to launch their laptop range



Thanks Man, but Lenovo y510p is a little above my budget. Do you have other options? Somewhere in between 50K - 60 K (preferably closer to the 50K mark).


----------



## a2mn2002 (Apr 25, 2014)

hi guys i wana buy a  laptop with intel CPU just to play games like Sniper Elite 3, Mafia 2 like games. Maximum budget is 40K.

Please tell me whether Lenovo G510 can do the same or should i  go with Lenovo Z580??


----------



## seamon (Apr 25, 2014)

matrixx said:


> 1) What is your budget? (INR or USD) *40-50k(can streach little bit for exceptional choice)*
> 
> 2) What size & weight consideration (if any) would you prefer? *Thin and Light, 15" screen. Touch screen preferably*
> 
> ...



You want everything best in class but your budget is not good enough.


----------



## topgear (Apr 26, 2014)

ariftwister said:


> Games played at FHD, 1080p Videos Fit Perfectly on Screen. The only Problem is desktop. 1080p wallpaper/Skin doesn't fit and those website also show wrong res.
> 
> - - - Updated - - -
> 
> ...



Interesting solution .. TFS.



matrixx said:


> 1) What is your budget? (INR or USD) *40-50k(can streach little bit for exceptional choice)*
> 
> 2) What size & weight consideration (if any) would you prefer? *Thin and Light, 15" screen. Touch screen preferably*
> 
> ...



How about this :
*www.flipkart.com/dell-inspiron-14r...=b_4&ref=be970586-64e8-4a20-82e8-188dc62c7554




a2mn2002 said:


> hi guys i wana buy a  laptop with intel CPU just to play games like Sniper Elite 3, Mafia 2 like games. Maximum budget is 40K.
> 
> Please tell me whether Lenovo G510 can do the same or should i  go with Lenovo Z580??



If you can stick with Z500.


----------



## matrixx (Apr 26, 2014)

seamon said:


> You want everything best in class but your budget is not good enough.


 Ofcourse, I want everything best in class. How much budget I should streach. Give facts & figure here.



topgear said:


> How about this :
> *www.flipkart.com/dell-inspiron-14r...=b_4&ref=be970586-64e8-4a20-82e8-188dc62c7554


 topgear, thanks. Its 14" though. Think to opt 15" but not sure should I go touch type or non-touch type. Its mainly for home use.
Edit:- HP Envy series is real steal, anything from it?
Notebook review says : "NVIDIA GeForce GT 740M: Mid-range graphics card of the GeForce GT 700M series. Based on the Kepler architecture and manufactured by TSMC in a 28nm process"


----------



## aniket.cain (Apr 26, 2014)

Guys, I am looking for a general use laptop for browsing and general use, no gaming. I want something lightweight with a backlit keyboard. Are there any such laptops available around 35k? Thanks!


----------



## dashing.sujay (Apr 26, 2014)

aniket.cain said:


> Guys, I am looking for a general use laptop for browsing and general use, no gaming. I want something lightweight with a backlit keyboard. Are there any such laptops available around 35k? Thanks!



Just forget backlit and you will get scores of options. No backlit is available under 50k afaik or correct me if I'm wrong.


----------



## aniket.cain (Apr 26, 2014)

dashing.sujay said:


> Just forget backlit and you will get scores of options. No backlit is available under 50k afaik or correct me if I'm wrong.



Backlit keyboard is a priority as I will use the laptop mostly in dark. Which one for 50k though?


----------



## seamon (Apr 26, 2014)

aniket.cain said:


> Backlit keyboard is a priority as I will use the laptop mostly in dark. Which one for 50k though?



Lenovo Z510

- - - Updated - - -



matrixx said:


> Ofcourse, I want everything best in class. How much budget I should streach. Give facts & figure here.



75k for Lenovo Y510p.
Everything best in class


----------



## matrixx (Apr 26, 2014)

matrixx said:


> 1) What is your budget? (INR or USD) *40-50k(can streach little bit for exceptional choice)*
> 
> 2) What size & weight consideration (if any) would you prefer? *Thin and Light, 15" screen. Touch screen preferably*
> 
> ...



Well, I got quote directly from Dell. Guys, whats your recommendation?




- - - Updated - - -



seamon said:


> 75k for Lenovo Y510p.
> Everything best in class


 Excellent feedback like best in class!


----------



## seamon (Apr 26, 2014)

matrixx said:


> Well, I got quote directly from Dell. Guys, whats your recommendation?
> View attachment 14275
> View attachment 14276



That laptop will barely be able to play current games let alone future games.


----------



## matrixx (Apr 26, 2014)

matrixx said:


> 1) What is your budget? (INR or USD) *40-50k(can streach little bit for exceptional choice)*
> 
> 2) What size & weight consideration (if any) would you prefer? *Thin and Light, 15" screen. Touch & Detachable screen preferably*
> 
> ...



Wish to get single shot recommendation *only in HP, Lenovo & Dell *to take quick & right decision by comparing one to one specs & personal visit at stores. Budget-65k max.


----------



## seamon (Apr 26, 2014)

matrixx said:


> Wish to get single shot recommendation *only in HP, Lenovo & Dell *to take quick & right decision by comparing one to one specs & personal visit at stores. Budget-65k max.



Lenovo Y510p.

- - - Updated - - -

with core i5 which is cheaper.


----------



## kkn13 (Apr 26, 2014)

seamon said:


> Lenovo Y510p.
> 
> - - - Updated - - -
> 
> with core i5 which is cheaper.



he mentioned detachable screen
  [MENTION=279573]matrixx[/MENTION] skip touch screen and detachable and get the y510p or z510 + a nexus 7 2012 or an ipad much better choice than a touch screen detachable lappie


----------



## Nitish07 (Apr 27, 2014)

Everyone here is fixated on Lenovo y510p. Are there no competitors for that model?


----------



## seamon (Apr 27, 2014)

Nitish07 said:


> Everyone here is fixated on Lenovo y510p. Are there no competitors for that model?



Not really, no.


----------



## mohit9206 (Apr 27, 2014)

seamon said:


> Not really, no.


I have a query. I was considering the HP HP Pavilion 15-n201ax with A10-4655m and radeon dual graphics 7620G and HD8670m and 1366*768. How does this compare to Lenovo Z510 with core i5-4200m and gt740m ?Also there are two Z510 models one with 1366*768 and other with 1920*1080 so whats your take on this ?


----------



## matrixx (Apr 27, 2014)

kkn13 said:


> he mentioned detachable screen
> [MENTION=279573]matrixx[/MENTION] skip touch screen and detachable and get the y510p or z510 + a nexus 7 2012 or an ipad much better choice than a touch screen detachable lappie


sorry, dont get you. Mean to work in combo fashion-lappy+i-pad? how? I already have samsung Tab



matrixx said:


> Wish to get single shot recommendation *only in HP, Lenovo & Dell *to take quick & right decision by comparing one to one specs & personal visit at stores. Budget-65k max.





Nitish07 said:


> Everyone here is fixated on Lenovo y510p. Are there no competitors for that model?



Hello, hello, hello... I have been asking asking asking whats *in Dell and HP *other than Lenovo Lenovo Lenovo...


----------



## rohitshubham (Apr 27, 2014)

matrixx said:


> sorry, dont get you. Mean to work in combo fashion-lappy+i-pad? how? I already have samsung Tab
> 
> 
> 
> ...


There may be a few options in HP & Dell, but they are not nearly as attractive as the ones offered by lenovo. some laptops in that price range still use ULV for God's Sake


----------



## kkn13 (Apr 28, 2014)

matrixx said:


> sorry, dont get you. Mean to work in combo fashion-lappy+i-pad? how? I already have samsung Tab
> 
> 
> 
> ...



ohh okk
what i meant is an all in one type touch lappie isnt worth the extra money and loss in performance
if u want the best touch lappie with great performance, the inspiron 7537 is the best thing after the y510p
though the y510p doesnt have touch screen option, its more upgradable than most other lappies at that price
the 7537 seems decent as well , my friend has one, i personally have the inspiron 7520


----------



## Nitish07 (Apr 29, 2014)

Can you recommend anything in 60K budget?


----------



## tanmaymohan (Apr 29, 2014)

Nitish07 said:


> Can you recommend anything in 60K budget?






Z510 i7 edition (idk if it exists?)

Z510 6gb ram + 2gb gt740m


----------



## seamon (Apr 29, 2014)

tanmaymohan said:


> Z510 i7 edition (idk if it exists?)
> 
> Z510 6gb ram + 2gb gt740m



It does.


----------



## sushovan (Apr 29, 2014)

what will be the best allrounder lappies below 30K? requirements - software developing, light gaming. high battery backup/windows 7 compatibility preferred.


----------



## AbhMkh (Apr 29, 2014)

I have a question, need an urgent answer

My toaster became faulty, can I use the base of my laptop to toast bread using the heat it generates ?

Please reply


----------



## seamon (Apr 29, 2014)

AbhMkh said:


> I have a question, need an urgent answer
> 
> My toaster became faulty, can I use the base of my laptop to toast bread using the heat it generates ?
> 
> Please reply



You have come to the right place to ask your query.
You see toaster appliances are becoming outdated due to a recent rise in laptop sales. Laptops are multi-purpose devices that can be used as a:
1.Cooler.
2.Heater.
3.Pillow.
4.Refrigerator.
5.Car.
6.Aeroplane
7.Toaster etc etc

Correct way to set up dat 65k toaster:
1:Modify dat bios.
2.Overvolt and OC the sht outta GPU and CPU.
3.Remove Thermal paste.
4.Apply butter to core of the CPU and GPU.
5.Run Kombuster.
6.Toast the bread pieces one by one.

Disclaimer:Any damage done to machine due to not following the instructions properly will be at owner's risk and I do not take responsibility for it.


----------



## deadstar (Apr 29, 2014)

Hey people 
I'm new here 
so my dell inspirons 3537's usb 3.0 ports stopped working ,it's a driver issue but i can't seem to do anything about it please help [URL=*s327.photobucket.com/user/GladwinFyco/media/usb30driver_zpsca4cb31e.png.html][IMG]*i327.photobucket.com/albums/k457/GladwinFyco/usb30driver_zpsca4cb31e.png[/URL][/IMG]


----------



## AbhMkh (Apr 29, 2014)

seamon said:


> You have come to the right place to ask your query.
> You see toaster appliances are becoming outdated due to a recent rise in laptop sales. Laptops are multi-purpose devices that can be used as a:
> 1.Cooler.
> 2.Heater.
> ...



Roger


----------



## SaiyanGoku (Apr 29, 2014)

^ and don't forget to put butter on both sides of bread beforehand, else it'll burn


----------



## seamon (Apr 29, 2014)

deadstar said:


> Hey people
> I'm new here
> so my dell inspirons 3537's usb 3.0 ports stopped working ,it's a driver issue but i can't seem to do anything about it please help [URL=*s327.photobucket.com/user/GladwinFyco/media/usb30driver_zpsca4cb31e.png.html][IMG]*i327.photobucket.com/albums/k457/GladwinFyco/usb30driver_zpsca4cb31e.png[/URL][/IMG]



reinstall chipset drivers.


----------



## deadstar (Apr 29, 2014)

seamon said:


> reinstall chipset drivers.



alright how do i do that and will it wipe any data of mine ?


----------



## tanmaymohan (Apr 29, 2014)

deadstar said:


> alright how do i do that and will it wipe any data of mine ?




They are usually found on a separate partition provided by the manufacturer or in a cd
Else you can download them from dell's website.

No they do not wipe data.


----------



## matrixx (May 2, 2014)

seamon said:


> That laptop will barely be able to play current games let alone future games.



then how is this View attachment 14325 if not 15R5537 ?


----------



## seamon (May 2, 2014)

matrixx said:


> then how is this View attachment 14325 if not 15R5537 ?



Processor is underpowered. Y510p and future msi are much better options.


----------



## kkn13 (May 2, 2014)

seamon said:


> Processor is underpowered. Y510p and future msi are much better options.



yeah though i heard the cpu is decent and not like other ulvs, someone posted benchmarks and stuff in another thread, will post a link once i find it though i think the y510p is the best option for op


----------



## SaiyanGoku (May 2, 2014)

matrixx said:


> then how is this View attachment 14325 if not 15R5537 ?



Ulv processor at 70k price 
Better to get lenovo y510p


----------



## matrixx (May 3, 2014)

seamon said:


> Processor is underpowered. Y510p and future msi are much better options.





kkn13 said:


> yeah though i heard the cpu is decent and not like other ulvs, someone posted benchmarks and stuff in another thread, will post a link once i find it though i think the y510p is the best option for op





SaiyanGoku said:


> Ulv processor at 70k price
> Better to get lenovo y510p



Thanks dude. Ulv processor is underpowered - can you pl elaborate in technicality

Ok, Any HP model to check with Lenovo Y510p? I am inclined more towards HP.


----------



## kkn13 (May 3, 2014)

matrixx said:


> Thanks dude. Ulv processor is underpowered - can you pl elaborate in technicality
> 
> Ok, Any HP model to check with Lenovo Y510p? I am inclined more towards HP.



trust me at that config and price, lenovo is the best followed by dell
hp build quality(plastic finish) and bad keyboard(hard keys , not for gaming etc) and rough touchpad with grooves etc
id get the y510p its the best config and best build and top notch finish
if u want touch , get a proper tablet like a nexus 7 or ipad
for cheaper laptops , hp is fine but u expect better quality for 70k imho


----------



## matrixx (May 3, 2014)

No offence what you say kkn13. Taken Y510p & Z510 for sure.
Inclination towards HP makes me in complusion to put  for expert opinion.


----------



## seamon (May 3, 2014)

matrixx said:


> No offence what you say kkn13. Taken Y510p & Z510 for sure.
> Inclination towards HP makes me in complusion to put  for expert opinion.



If you like HP then buy it.
Y510p is still better though.


----------



## kkn13 (May 3, 2014)

matrixx said:


> No offence what you say kkn13. Taken Y510p & Z510 for sure.
> 
> Inclination towards HP makes me in complusion to put  for expert opinion.






Ohh if u are so inclined towards hp, the probook series is supposed to be decent,dunno for sure though coz I dunno the exact configs but build quality is ok-ok

- - - Updated - - -



matrixx said:


> No offence what you say kkn13. Taken Y510p & Z510 for sure.
> Inclination towards HP makes me in complusion to put  for expert opinion.



btw is there a dedicated card? doesnt seem like it


----------



## seamon (May 3, 2014)

kkn13 said:


> Ohh if u are so inclined towards hp, the probook series is supposed to be decent,dunno for sure though coz I dunno the exact configs but build quality is ok-ok
> 
> - - - Updated - - -
> 
> ...



Top 2 laptops have Gt 750m with the top one having 4gb of vram. They are still ddr3 so Y510p's gddr5 is still better.


----------



## kkn13 (May 4, 2014)

seamon said:


> Top 2 laptops have Gt 750m with the top one having 4gb of vram. They are still ddr3 so Y510p's gddr5 is still better.



yeah ddr3 with more than 2gb is a waste, upto 2gb u can use it for multiple monitors but 4gb is just an gimmick
the y510p or even the dell is better actually(deal wise)
id get the y510p anyday though(i actually might pick one up this year myself,depending on when i get the push to do so)


----------



## Piyush (May 5, 2014)

My laptop adapter went kaput yesterday. Want to buy a new one.
Do I have to buy the  original HP 90W adapter or brands like Lappycare 90W adapter will do the same job without any problems?
PS: Both have same specifications, i.e, input, output, voltage etc.
Laptop- HP G6 2005ax, no warranty left.


----------



## kARTechnology (May 5, 2014)

Get original hp.. Around@1k


----------



## Piyush (May 5, 2014)

kARTechnology said:


> Get original hp.. Around@1k


orig is like 1.6k


----------



## swiftshashi (May 12, 2014)

Hello All,
Any DV6 owner from our series(dv6 6XXX 2011 Model with HD 6770M graphics) tried Win 8.1 on their laptop?? Any issues with respect to drivers??
Which AMD driver did you use??SOftPaq Number please??
I am running genuine Win 8 Pro on my DV6 and its running fine...An upgrade is available in Windows Store...Will any issues arise after update??

- - - Updated - - -



Piyush said:


> orig is like 1.6k



But its worth the extra bucks. Charging current ratings vary in these lapcare chargers. I have personally used lapcare battery and charger for my Lenovo Z570...Battery used to heat a lot,and when charger was used,Mobo died after 3 months or so...
The laptop repairing centre of my city told that there are micro resistors and capacitors used across the mobo,and any variation in charging current ratings cause them to conk off.


----------



## Nil253259 (May 17, 2014)

Hi Guys!! 
I am going for my MBA study within a month and for this I need a laptop which needs to server me for the next 2 years. As you can understand the laptop is going to be used for daily activities like browsing/making presentations/MS Office related works and probably for light gaming (On holidays).

So here are the requirements in summary:
1) Price range : 30,000 - 40,000, though looking to spend as less as possible.
2) Processor : Maybe i3 would do if there isn't much of a performance difference
3) Screen : 15.6" should do.
4) Graphics : Light casual gaming like FIFA 14
5) RAM : 4 GB
6) Keyboard and Touchpad : Backlit, though not necessary.
7) Thickness and weight : As low as possible.
8) Brands: No inclination
9) Storage : 500 GB minimum.
10) Battery Backup : Normal.


----------



## topgear (May 20, 2014)

Get this :
*www.snapdeal.com/product/lenovo-g510-59382843-4th-gen/1471327106

and use promo code :750OFF


----------



## Nitish07 (May 20, 2014)

Hey, I am looking for a pretty basic config laptop. Something in the range of 50K.
Things that I absolutely want are -
Windows-8 Professional/Ultimate operating system 
3rd generation IntelR Core T i5-processor (3M cache, upto 2.6 GHz ) [4th generation if available within the budget] 
4 GB DDR3 1600MHz memory
500 GB (minimum) hard drive with 32GB mSATA.

Any recommendations?

Also what do you guys think about Lenovo Ideapad Flex 14 (i5 model)
*www.flipkart.com/lenovo-ideapad-fl...+14+&ref=a017e3fa-6d89-4215-a0a1-49e5473f2c97


----------



## chris (May 21, 2014)

I am looking for a laptop below 35K. 

I will be using Ubuntu as OS. So anyone provide laptop with Ubuntu OS or i have to pay for Windows  ?


----------



## dashing.sujay (May 21, 2014)

chris said:


> I am looking for a laptop below 35K.
> 
> I will be using Ubuntu as OS. So anyone provide laptop with Ubuntu OS or i have to pay for Windows  ?



Your usage & size preference ?

- - - Updated - - -



Nitish07 said:


> Hey, I am looking for a pretty basic config laptop. Something in the range of 50K.
> Things that I absolutely want are -
> Windows-8 Professional/Ultimate operating system
> 3rd generation IntelR Core T i5-processor (3M cache, upto 2.6 GHz ) [4th generation if available within the budget]
> ...



Basic in 50k ?


----------



## chris (May 21, 2014)

dashing.sujay said:


> Your usage & size preference ?



Size, i am not sure, i guess anything is OK as long as it is in budget and not ugly 

It will be for some PHP coding + some older games if possible (Minecraft, Counter strike source, not sure this can be run, not really needed).

I found this, look good and in my budget.

*www.flipkart.com/dell-vostro-2520-laptop-3rd-gen-ci3-4gb-500gb-ubuntu/p/itmdhjvnhhpuy9js

This is good purchase ?


----------



## Nitish07 (May 21, 2014)

dashing.sujay said:


> Your usage & size preference ?
> 
> - - - Updated - - -
> 
> ...



Yeah.. That is kind of basic for me  I currently have a Samsung NP550. This other laptop is mostly for official work. Any suggestions. The range can go max. till 50K but if I get a good deal at lower [price I would go for it


----------



## seamon (May 21, 2014)

Nitish07 said:


> Yeah.. That is kind of basic for me  I currently have a Samsung NP550. This other laptop is mostly for official work. Any suggestions. The range can go max. till 50K but if I get a good deal at lower [price I would go for it



Lenovo Z510


----------



## sushovan (May 21, 2014)

is there anyway to get the Lenovo Z510 i5 version with DOS or Linux? at 45K it looks tempting but the windows 8.1 is a bugger for me


----------



## seamon (May 21, 2014)

sushovan said:


> is there anyway to get the Lenovo Z510 i5 version with DOS or Linux? at 45K it looks tempting but the windows 8.1 is a bugger for me



Seriously.....just uninstall win 8.1 and install DOS/Linux.


----------



## topgear (May 23, 2014)

I think Op does not like win 8.1 so he is not interested in paying for that. A version [ if there's any at all ] with dos/linux is going to be a little cheap.


----------



## chris (May 23, 2014)

topgear said:


> I think Op does not like win 8.1 so he is not interested in paying for that. A version [ if there's any at all ] with dos/linux is going to be a little cheap.



If some one buy a DOS laptop, plz post a picture, i have not seen it for years. They will be shipping years old MS DOS ? Or it is still updated ?


----------



## sushovan (May 23, 2014)

I dont like Windows 8.1 laptops cause I already have a genuine Win 7 HP key with me  therefore dont want to waste money (included in lappy price) on the crap win 8  but these brands are making it hard by disabling windows 7 installation by not releasing drivers. one of my friends bought HP n204tx and he couldnot make windows 7 work on it cause of the lack of drivers.


----------



## prometheus (May 24, 2014)

topgear said:


> I think Op does not like win 8.1 so he is not interested in paying for that. A version [ if there's any at all ] with dos/linux is going to be a little cheap.



+1

and...


topgear said:


> ..a little cheap.


 ?
there's a fkn margin of abt 2.x-4k INR easily from those having M$ $hite and DOS/ubuntu ones depending upon make/model

- - - Updated - - -



sushovan said:


> I dont like Windows 8.1 laptops cause I already have a genuine Win 7 HP key with me  therefore dont want to waste money (included in lappy price) on the crap win 8  but these brands are making it hard by disabling windows 7 installation by not releasing drivers. one of my friends bought HP n204tx and he couldnot make windows 7 work on it cause of the lack of drivers.



now you're talking business..these big companies will tend to do so..for another 5-8 years atleast


----------



## pranavpalliyil (May 26, 2014)

i have a windows 7 home basic  want aero themes and i do not want it to turn  un-genuine


----------



## mastercool8695 (May 26, 2014)

I want to buy corsair 8GB ram for my laptop (Lenovo g510 i5) which requires DDR3L (1.35 V) instead of the ususal DDR3 (1.5 V)
I searched whole kolkata markewt but nobody has it. instead they have kingston model.

so.  what should i buy ?

will normal DDR3 laptop ram work in my laptop its i5 4th gen. 
also, here is my HW info screenshot : 
*i.imgur.com/iBTb476.jpg


----------



## topgear (May 30, 2014)

as long as the timings and speed are the same memory modules with different volts should work fine though as per the spec you should not use 1.5v modules.

Look for DDR3L 1600 Mhz C11 ram modules on site like ebay or get some from amazon.


----------



## mastercool8695 (May 30, 2014)

topgear said:


> as long as the timings and speed are the same memory modules with different volts should work fine though as per the spec you should not use 1.5v modules.
> 
> Look for DDR3L 1600 Mhz C11 ram modules on site like ebay or get some from amazon.



on ebay,, they are available for 9k bucks, which is much more. 
and on amazon, its not available. 
what about kingston ? 
only those are available here locally apart from other cheapo brands.


----------



## kaz (Jun 2, 2014)

-I have a Dell XPS L502X with no VGA port 
-I have a 20/21" Samsung LED Monitor at home which has no HDMI port 
-I have a HDMI to VGA connector 

Now the problem is that when I connect my laptop to my monitor with that connector it doesn't works. It is because of something like "conversion of analog to digital signal cant be done with only a cable"? I'm not sure and don't have any idea of whats wrong with the connection.
May be with your help I could enjoy movie on a relatively bigger screen. So please help me


----------



## topgear (Jun 3, 2014)

^^ I think You need an active adapter like this :
Cable Matters Active HDMI to VGA Male to Female Adapter with 1 Metre USB Power Cable in White: Amazon.co.uk: Computers & Accessories



mastercool8695 said:


> on ebay,, they are available for 9k bucks, which is much more.
> and on amazon, its not available.
> what about kingston ?
> only those are available here locally apart from other cheapo brands.



If it's DDR3L [ 1.35v ] and the timings and speed are all same it should work .. BTW, a little correction to my previous post : mobile haswell cpus does not support 1.5v memory modules.


----------



## kaz (Jun 3, 2014)

Mine has a male hdmi and a male vga...


topgear said:


> ^^ I think You need an active adapter like this :
> Cable Matters Active HDMI to VGA Male to Female Adapter with 1 Metre USB Power Cable in White: Amazon.co.uk: Computers & Accessories



Will this make any difference?


----------



## seamon (Jun 3, 2014)

topgear said:


> If it's DDR3L [ 1.35v ] and the timings and speed are all same it should work .. BTW, a little correction to my previous post : mobile haswell cpus does not support 1.5v memory modules.



Meanwhile IVB supports 1.35v modules, ironic isn't it?


----------



## mastercool8695 (Jun 3, 2014)

kaz said:


> Mine has a male hdmi and a male vga...
> 
> 
> Will this make any difference?



you have both sides male, how can you even connect the two gadgets ?
can you post a pic ?


----------



## kaz (Jun 3, 2014)

Ok when I find that cable I will...


----------



## ravi847 (Jun 4, 2014)

Guys for a 60k gaming laptop you would suggest the y510p i5 right??


----------



## SaiyanGoku (Jun 4, 2014)

ravi847 said:


> Guys for a 60k gaming laptop you would suggest the y510p i5 right??



No, only if MSI can launch a 60k gaming laptop. Else y510p FTW!


----------



## luckyidnani (Jun 5, 2014)

What does FTW mean


----------



## powerhoney (Jun 5, 2014)

luckyidnani said:


> What does FTW mean



For the win...


----------



## ravi847 (Jun 5, 2014)

I've been reading about MSI releasing new laptops for about 3 months now... 
I don't think its gonna happen. Is it??


----------



## topgear (Jun 6, 2014)

^^ I think [MENTION=277192]rhyansy[/MENTION] on the forum is a MSI rep. - he can answer better


----------



## .jRay. (Jun 6, 2014)

Does anyone know how much a laptop hinge cost approximately?


----------



## seamon (Jun 6, 2014)

.jRay. said:


> Does anyone know how much a laptop hinge cost approximately?



a what?


----------



## .jRay. (Jun 6, 2014)

^ a hinge. 

The thing which joins the screen to the body.


_Update:_


*img.tapatalk.com/d/14/06/06/umytesat.jpg

This thing


----------



## Harsh Pranami (Jun 6, 2014)

.jRay. said:


> ^ a hinge.
> 
> The thing which joins the screen to the body.
> 
> ...



Whoa whoa!! I'm facing exactly the same problem. But in my case I opened the laptop and found that the hole in the back panel which holds hinge's screw was broken. So I need to replace the entire back panel. This problem started when my laptop was in warranty and I never paid attention to it. Now I need to shell out 1600 bucks.


----------



## rish1 (Jun 6, 2014)

Harsh Pranami said:


> Whoa whoa!! I'm facing exactly the same problem. But in my case I opened the laptop and found that the hole in the back panel which holds hinge's screw was broken. So I need to replace the entire back panel. This problem started when my laptop was in warranty and I never paid attention to it. Now I need to shell out 1600 bucks.



mine happened  when it was in warranty but that was extended warranty.. extended warranty does not cover accidental damage protection so this physical damage is not covered..  if you have  g6 2005 ax then i think you must be still in extended warranty right ?


----------



## .jRay. (Jun 6, 2014)

Harsh Pranami said:


> Whoa whoa!! I'm facing exactly the same problem. But in my case I opened the laptop and found that the hole in the back panel which holds hinge's screw was broken. So I need to replace the entire back panel. This problem started when my laptop was in warranty and I never paid attention to it. Now I need to shell out 1600 bucks.



Me too. I neglected it assuming nothing worse can happen. Now i have to shell out 1800 bucks for the technician to repair it.



_Update:_

Also... Did you replace the body or repaired it somehow?


----------



## .jRay. (Jun 6, 2014)

rish said:


> mine happened  when it was in warranty but that was extended warranty.. extended warranty does not cover accidental damage protection so this physical damage is not covered..  if you have  g6 2005 ax then i think you must be still in extended warranty right ?



Mine too is in extended warranty and got the same response from the service center, that accidental damage is not covered in extended warranty.. So what did you do then?


----------



## rish1 (Jun 6, 2014)

.jRay. said:


> Mine too is in extended warranty and got the same response from the service center, that accidental damage is not covered in extended warranty.. So what did you do then?



i used it for 2 months without closing the lid... but the situation is far worse ...
so getting it replaced both upper and lower panel for 2500 from that technician..


----------



## .jRay. (Jun 6, 2014)

rish said:


> i used it for 2 months without closing the lid... but the situation is far worse ...
> so getting it replaced both upper and lower panel for 2500 from that technician..




Ah ok.. 
Mine should be fixed by tomorrow but
I always have this fear that the technician will remove some important parts and replace them with inferior parts.


----------



## rish1 (Jun 6, 2014)

.jRay. said:


> Ah ok..
> Mine should be fixed by tomorrow but
> I always have this fear that the technician will remove some important parts and replace them with inferior parts.



the parts are original .. only hp makes it .. Chinese body spares aren't available.. did you talk to HP directly ? or talked to the technician ?


----------



## SaiyanGoku (Jun 7, 2014)

a similar problem arose in my dad's inspiron 15r laptop. had to replace the bottom panel for rs 1600.


----------



## .jRay. (Jun 7, 2014)

rish said:


> the parts are original .. only hp makes it .. Chinese body spares aren't available.. did you talk to HP directly ? or talked to the technician ?



I talked to a local technician as the laptop isn't in warranty.


----------



## ravi847 (Jun 7, 2014)

guys how is this laptop for gaming 
notebookspec.com/notebook/5749-HP-Pavilion-15-n270TX.html
It has Core i7-4500U and gt 840m 2gb gddr3.
My friend is getting it from Thailand for 45000 rupees(indian eqv).


----------



## rockstarmpm (Jun 7, 2014)

ravi847 said:


> guys how is this laptop for gaming
> notebookspec.com/notebook/5749-HP-Pavilion-15-n270TX.html
> It has Core i7-4500U and gt 840m 2gb gddr3.
> My friend is getting it from Thailand for 45000 rupees(indian eqv).


It is okay for gaming. Check this benchmark of 840m


----------



## ravi847 (Jun 8, 2014)

yeah the gpu is all right
How about  the processor?? Will the ulv i7 be Okay? 

I am talking about this one:-
notebookspec.com/notebook/5749-HP-Pavilion-15-n270TX.html
It has Core i7-4500U and gt 840m 2gb gddr3.


----------



## seamon (Jun 8, 2014)

ravi847 said:


> yeah the gpu is all right
> How about  the processor?? Will the ulv i7 be Okay?
> 
> I am talking about this one:-
> ...



it is equal to core i5. Go figure.


----------



## kkn13 (Jun 8, 2014)

seamon said:


> it is equal to core i5. Go figure.



its not equal to the M-series i5 maybe the ulv i5


----------



## seamon (Jun 8, 2014)

kkn13 said:


> its not equal to the M-series i5 maybe the ulv i5



core i7 ULV=core i5 ULV. Wow. Sherlock Logic.
core i7 U is almost equal to core i5 M.


----------



## kkn13 (Jun 9, 2014)

seamon said:


> core i7 ULV=core i5 ULV. Wow. Sherlock Logic.
> core i7 U is almost equal to core i5 M.



in ulv its all a gimmick,i3,i5,i7 doesnt matter 
theres no way a ulv cpu will match a M-series cpu
ive tried and tested this myself with my friends toshiba with the new 4th gen i7 ulv + nvidia and my own 3rd gen i5 3210M + amd and its not even close to the M-series, even though his gpu is better than mine,my laptop performed better at games


----------



## seamon (Jun 9, 2014)

kkn13 said:


> in ulv its all a gimmick,i3,i5,i7 doesnt matter
> theres no way a ulv cpu will match a M-series cpu
> ive tried and tested this myself with my friends toshiba with the new 4th gen i7 ulv + nvidia and my own 3rd gen i5 3210M + amd and its not even close to the M-series, even though his gpu is better than mine,my laptop performed better at games



Go and check benchmarks. core i7 ULV is almost equal to core i5 M.


----------



## ravi847 (Jun 9, 2014)

well then its a great lappy for the price...
Thanx guys


----------



## kkn13 (Jun 9, 2014)

seamon said:


> Go and check benchmarks. core i7 ULV is almost equal to core i5 M.



Benchmarks show nothing, they show potential not real world performance
plus since its ulv it will not reach the full potential the way M-series does


----------



## ravi847 (Jun 9, 2014)

i just benchmarked it against i5 4200m and it came very close to the i5 but always a little lower.
Both are dual core. Even though i5 one has a higher base clock speed of 2.5GHz their turbo speeds are almost same with a difference of .1GHz, i5 leading.
So for the price point its okay I guess


----------



## kkn13 (Jun 9, 2014)

ravi847 said:


> i just benchmarked it against i5 4200m and it came very close to the i5 but always a little lower.
> Both are dual core. Even though i5 one has a higher base clock speed of 2.5GHz their turbo speeds are almost same with a difference of .1GHz, i5 leading.
> So for the price point its okay I guess



yeah the ulv i7 is a good cpu overall


----------



## ravi847 (Jun 9, 2014)

[MENTION=184724]kkn13[/MENTION] of course the ulv won't reach the full potential like their m counterparts...But then they are priced lower than the m series CPU too


----------



## kkn13 (Jun 9, 2014)

ravi847 said:


> [MENTION=184724]kkn13[/MENTION] of course the ulv won't reach the full potential like their m counterparts...But then they are priced lower than the m series CPU too



i know,i didnt say they were bad or something,they are decent for gaming


----------



## seamon (Jun 9, 2014)

core i7 ULV CPUs are exactly same for gaming as core i5M CPUs.
Both have dual cores. Both have the same micro-architecture(Haswell). Clock speed is almost same.
I don't see an argument against core i7 4500U except 100MHz lower boost clock which is irrelevant in real world performance.
If you are like, oh they are ULV so low voltage and therefore low performance. Then I can only pity at your ignorance. They are made to run at that voltage(and wattage) at their full potential. Performance at this low wattage is just slightly below core i5M which runs at much more wattage.


----------



## Hrishi (Jun 10, 2014)

[MENTION=248727]seamon[/MENTION] , how was the arctic silver for your lappy ?
I am thinking if applying Arctic. Silver mx2 on mine.
It can't handle this summer anymore. At least not the extreme high end gaming like bf3 mp at high graphics . the temps reach 100+.


----------



## Hrishi (Jun 10, 2014)

Although BF3 MP is taxing as well .....it kills the best of mid range laptops....

I hate it when things throttling hits in. Its the worst part , but in my case it never happens and I am more scared of the GPU/CPU blown to an expensive oven.
It reaches 105c and the damn thing doesn't even turns itself off.

I played nfsmw today with the cooler on , and the temps were like 95c for CPU and 85c for GPU.
Without cooler it crossed 104c for CPU and 97C for GPU.
Delhi's summer is so harsh , in winters it barely reached 75c for GPU , though the CPU always danced in 90s.

I am now thinking of either calling in Acer or maybe trying to get a thermal re pasting done.


----------



## seamon (Jun 10, 2014)

Get IC Diamond if you can. That stuff is the best right now.


----------



## rhyansy (Jun 10, 2014)

ravi847 said:


> I've been reading about MSI releasing new laptops for about 3 months now...
> I don't think its gonna happen. Is it??



Yes, it's gonna happen. BUT we are stuck with government certification right now so we cant start offering yet. Hope everyone can understand.


----------



## kkn13 (Jun 11, 2014)

seamon said:


> core i7 ULV CPUs are exactly same for gaming as core i5M CPUs.
> Both have dual cores. Both have the same micro-architecture(Haswell). Clock speed is almost same.
> I don't see an argument against core i7 4500U except 100MHz lower boost clock which is irrelevant in real world performance.
> If you are like, oh they are ULV so low voltage and therefore low performance. Then I can only pity at your ignorance. They are made to run at that voltage(and wattage) at their full potential. Performance at this low wattage is just slightly below core i5M which runs at much more wattage.



right right we believe you
i have tested this personally with my friends lappie and mine
your bookish knowledge wont work here, real world performance matters
no one cares if its even a million watts as long as it gives performance for the price
you can google stuff and post a million times but id still show you real world performance and itll shock you
i7 ulv might have better battery life but itd still be lesser in real world performance than a M-series


----------



## seamon (Jun 11, 2014)

kkn13 said:


> right right we believe you
> i have tested this personally with my friends lappie and mine
> your bookish knowledge wont work here, real world performance matters
> no one cares if its even a million watts as long as it gives performance for the price
> ...



Any proof core i5M performs better in real world than core i7 ULV? You are just claiming something without any actual proof.  I guess you are not to be taken seriously anyways.
ask [MENTION=261170]AbhMkh[/MENTION] he's a proud owner of an ulv cpu.


----------



## powerhoney (Jun 11, 2014)

One of my friend has an i7 ulv and it throttles like hell... I guess it's a common problem with the laptops having ulv processors as they are usually compact and are built similar to ultrabooks... Heat dissipation is a problem for them... 
That's not a problem with the ulv processor itself but the laptop it is housed in... 

Personally, i would steer clear of ulv processors... It's all good and dandy to have the benchmarks backing you up but from my personal experience with ulv processors, they are more of a headache... 

That doesn't mean that all ulv processors are bad or all m processors are good... It all depends on how the laptop is built, etc etc...


----------



## seamon (Jun 11, 2014)

powerhoney said:


> One of my friend has an i7 ulv and it throttles like hell... I guess it's a common problem with the laptops having ulv processors as they are usually compact and are built similar to ultrabooks... Heat dissipation is a problem for them...
> That's not a problem with the ulv processor itself but the laptop it is housed in...
> 
> Personally, i would steer clear of ulv processors... It's all good and dandy to have the benchmarks backing you up but from my personal experience with ulv processors, they are more of a headache...
> ...



Heat build up is the last thing that happens to ULV CPUs. If they are famous for something, it's low power usage and low heat. Razer stuffed a core i7 4702MQ in a laptop which is half the size of a ULV CPU laptop  so they aren't that compact either. 
ULV CPUs don't "throttle" but "bottleneck" yes if the GPU is powerful enough but then again core i5M CPUs bottleneck the same amount.

ULVs are meant for people who want battery life but given a choice between core i5M and core i7U then core i7U is the obvious because of same performance and bettery battery life.


----------



## kkn13 (Jun 11, 2014)

seamon said:


> Heat build up is the last thing that happens to ULV CPUs. If they are famous for something, it's low power usage and low heat. Razer stuffed a core i7 4702MQ in a laptop which is half the size of a ULV CPU laptop  so they aren't that compact either.
> ULV CPUs don't "throttle" but "bottleneck" yes if the GPU is powerful enough but then again core i5M CPUs bottleneck the same amount.
> 
> ULVs are meant for people who want battery life but given a choice between core i5M and core i7U then core i7U is the obvious because of same performance and bettery battery life.



yeah right thats why M-series cpus are soo not popular right and no wonder ulv is THE thing these days(sarcasm)
theres a reason people steer away from them if given a choice between M-series and ulv cpus at a higher price range
on a lower budget its fine


----------



## mastercool8695 (Jun 11, 2014)

Don't know why are you guys in such a ULV v/s General Mobile Processors Battle
i own an i5 4200M Laptop,
I agree with seamon to an extent.
i7 ULV is almost the same as i5 4200M, just it works on a lower voltage. 
and in general,  i7 U laptops are costlier than i5 M Laptops.


----------



## Chaitanya (Jun 11, 2014)

kkn13 said:


> i7 ulv might have better battery life but itd still be lesser in real world performance than a M-series



May not be always correct



powerhoney said:


> [STRIKE]One of my friend has an i7 ulv and it throttles like hell... I guess it's a common problem with the laptops having ulv processors as they are usually compact and are built similar to ultrabooks... Heat dissipation is a problem for them...
> That's not a problem with the ulv processor itself but the laptop it is housed in...
> 
> Personally, i would steer clear of ulv processors... It's all good and dandy to have the benchmarks backing you up but from my personal experience with ulv processors, they are more of a headache...
> ...



Absolutely Correct



seamon said:


> *Heat build up is the last thing that happens to ULV CPUs*. If they are famous for something, it's low power usage and low heat. Razer stuffed a core i7 4702MQ in a laptop which is half the size of a ULV CPU laptop  so they aren't that compact either.
> ULV CPUs don't "throttle" but "bottleneck" yes if the GPU is powerful enough but then again core i5M CPUs bottleneck the same amount.
> 
> ULVs are meant for people who want battery life but given a choice between core i5M and core i7U then core i7U is the obvious because of same performance and bettery battery life.



Wrong. Heat build up has nothing to do with power.
It's all about cooling, seriously in technical terms it all boils down to heat flux (flow).
For instance AMD FX8350 does consume twice to thrice the power compared to any i5 but due to overall thermals it stays cooler.

As far as I guess more laptops suffer "throttling" rather than "bottlenecking", simply because of crappy thermals.
There are certain cases where I have seen i5 + GT630M beating an i5+ GT640M



kkn13 said:


> yeah right thats why* M-series cpus are soo not popular* right and no wonder ulv is THE thing these days(sarcasm)
> theres a reason people steer away from them if given a choice between M-series and ulv cpus at a higher price range
> on a lower budget its fine






mastercool8695 said:


> Don't know why are you guys in such a ULV v/s General Mobile Processors Battle
> i own an i5 4200M Laptop,
> I agree with seamon to an extent.
> i7 ULV is almost the same as i5 4200M, just it works on a lower voltage.
> and in general, * i7 U laptops are costlier than i5 M Laptops*.



Absolutely true.


----------



## powerhoney (Jun 11, 2014)

^^
Needs to be liked!!!


----------



## seamon (Jun 11, 2014)

Price is the only reason why the M series is so popular.
core i7 U is priced similar to core i7 QM.
Similarly core i5M is priced similar to core i5U.

- - - Updated - - -

and +1 to Cap'n Jack Sparrow.

- - - Updated - - -

Also the heat part......
Let's not bring desktop CPUs to further complicate the discussion.
The point is unless the laptop is macbook air like thick, ULV CPUs do not pose a threat of overheating. A thicker chassis should mean better cooling unless thermal design is absolutely crappy.
Meanwhile, a core i5M produces almost similar heat as core i7 4702MQ/core i7 3632QM.(not the mainstream 4700MQ and 3630MQ)
core i7 ULV should generally stay much cooler in the same chassis. 

So basically, core i7ULV should suffer "bottlenecking" instead of "throttling" meanwhile core i5M can "throttle" too with the addition of obvious "bottleneck".


----------



## powerhoney (Jun 11, 2014)

seamon said:


> Price is the only reason why the M series is so popular.
> core i7 U is priced similar to core i7 QM.
> Similarly core i5M is priced similar to core i5U.
> 
> ...




This needs to be liked as well!!!


----------



## Chanchal (Jun 20, 2014)

Which one is best laptop for me? Below are my requirement:


1.Budget: upto 150 K INR ( but interested in lower price too)
2.  video : ultra hd (I watch very very high definition video)
3.audio: I want to have immersive sound experience 
4.software: I use heavy software for my programming like visual studio and photoshop many instances open all the time.
                or video editing software.
5 Brand: no preferences
6.Battery life: High battery life( minimum 4 hours)
7.Operating system: Does not matter to me , I am msdn subscriber I have many windows licenses.
8.Build quality: solid and durable 
9.weight: does not matter to me
10. Accessories: if comes free then fine
11.Processor: A high end does not matter intel or amd
12.Ram: eyeing for minimum of 8 gb though will not worry if it goes to 16 or 24 
13. Hard disk: should have at least 500GB
14.graphics card: should be enough to play battlefield 3 or higher 
15.keyboard:backlit
16.USB: at LEAST 3 slots
17.web cam: hd camera which can take great video or pic(though not much  priority)
18.touch screen: does not matter if its there then fine else I am okay with key board or mouse
19.Buying option: mostly online however shop is not out of option


----------



## RON28 (Jun 25, 2014)

Snapdeal giving 2000rs off on Electronic products. promo code SSD2000.
*i60.tinypic.com/28irhh0.jpg


----------



## seamon (Jun 25, 2014)

Chanchal said:


> Which one is best laptop for me? Below are my requirement:
> 
> 
> 1.Budget: upto 150 K INR ( but interested in lower price too)
> ...



Wait for MSI or ASUS G750JM.


----------



## matrixx (Jun 26, 2014)

above discussion proves that we can't buy or recommend laptop just of M processor, like seamon said me many times..


----------



## The Sorcerer (Jun 26, 2014)

A warning about buying Asus notebooks in e-commerce sites like eBay, Snapdeal, amazon and FK. Looks like they won't honour warranty of units that's purchased online:
*goo.gl/vYL34V


----------



## sksundram (Jun 29, 2014)

I am thinking of buying this laptop for programming as well as light gaming. How is A8 as well as 8750M?

HP 15-g009AX Notebook (APU Quad Core A8/ 4GB/ 1TB/ Free DOS/ 2GB Graph) (G8D85PA) Rs.31990 Price in India - Buy HP 15-g009AX Notebook (APU Quad Core A8/ 4GB/ 1TB/ Free DOS/ 2GB Graph) (G8D85PA) SParkling Black Online - HP: Flipkart.com

The effective price will come down to around 28K (with SC card it will be 26K)


also I came across this : Radeon HD 8750M vs GeForce GT 740M

The difference is marginal but 740M comes equipped with >40K laptops.


----------



## seamon (Jun 29, 2014)

sksundram said:


> I am thinking of buying this laptop for programming as well as light gaming. How is A8 as well as 8750M?
> 
> HP 15-g009AX Notebook (APU Quad Core A8/ 4GB/ 1TB/ Free DOS/ 2GB Graph) (G8D85PA) Rs.31990 Price in India - Buy HP 15-g009AX Notebook (APU Quad Core A8/ 4GB/ 1TB/ Free DOS/ 2GB Graph) (G8D85PA) SParkling Black Online - HP: Flipkart.com
> 
> ...



Okayish. Processor competes with core i3 M processors.

It has AMD 8570M (and not AMD 8750M). It is slightly below Nvidia 720m.

You might want to go for 
Lenovo G500s
It has better build quality and performance is just slightly better.


----------



## sksundram (Jul 2, 2014)

How about this laptop at 39K? The seller has 100% positive feedback. 
HP Envy M6 Tocuh Full HD 1080P 4th GEN I5 8GB RAM 750GB HDD 1 5 Intel Graphics | eBay


----------



## seamon (Jul 2, 2014)

sksundram said:


> How about this laptop at 39K? The seller has 100% positive feedback.
> HP Envy M6 Tocuh Full HD 1080P 4th GEN I5 8GB RAM 750GB HDD 1 5 Intel Graphics | eBay



You can buy that laptop for that screen resolution(FHD;helps in multitasking and writing long code) but otherwise it's trash. Weak processor+weak graphic card.


----------



## kaz (Jul 4, 2014)

Wondering if my laptop could automatically wake up from sleep when power is plugged in.....Is it possible?


----------



## jatin_arora (Jul 5, 2014)

hello everyone...

My laptop freezes in between then nothing works no task manager nothing... I hv to turn it of using the CPU button and hv to switch it on.
I hv no idea why is this happening... 
I thought visiting the service centre but it gets frozen rarely...so i wl not b able to show this to the person who wl visit at my home

Pls help.
Thanks in advance


----------



## seamon (Jul 5, 2014)

Try scanning the system for malware.
Clear the system of registry errors etc using Glary Utilities.
Check for failing HDD using Crystal mark Info.


----------



## AashishSaini (Jul 6, 2014)

*hey people I wish to buy a laptop and want you people to suggest me some. Here is some input from my side to let you know what I am looking for! 
*
1) What is your budget? 

*45k-70k(rupees)
*

2) What size & weight consideration (if any) would you prefer?

*Thin and Light 12" - 15" screen 
*

3) What are the primary tasks will you be performing with this notebook? 

*I'd be using this laptop just for a bit of gaming and Office and Productivity Software
*


5) Any typical configuration in your mind you're eying for ?

*an i5 processor would be just fine i guess for my requirements (4th gen) dedicated graphics card ,ssd 128gb 4gb RAM(at least), portable and great in looks!
*


4) Are there any brands that you prefer or any you really don't like?
*
I got Dell Inspiron 15 7537 on my mind, its just it doesn't offer full hd screen and has got an i5 processor but its got a touch screen and stunning looks which are tempting.

Lenovo Y510p is also an alternative. 

I am not brand specific, im open to any brand

*

6) Anything else you would like to say?

*Screen resolution ( a full hd would be nice! )
Battery back up >3 hours(at least)
Purchase place ( Online / Local ) Depends who is offering more!
*

*Thanks in advance!*


----------



## seamon (Jul 6, 2014)

AashishSaini said:


> *hey people I wish to buy a laptop and want you people to suggest me some. Here is some input from my side to let you know what I am looking for!
> *
> 1) What is your budget?
> 
> ...



Lenovo Y510p(core i7) or ASUS G56JR(recommended).
Forget Dell.


----------



## SaiyanGoku (Jul 7, 2014)

+1 to [MENTION=248727]seamon[/MENTION]'s suggestion


----------



## sgursimran51 (Jul 7, 2014)

which one is good hp pavilion 15-p001tx or hp pavilion 15-n208tx


----------



## Chaitanya (Jul 7, 2014)

sgursimran51 said:


> which one is good hp pavilion 15-p001tx or hp pavilion 15-n208tx


Almost similar.
What are your requirements?


----------



## sgursimran51 (Jul 7, 2014)

Chaitanya said:


> Almost similar.
> What are your requirements?



casual and smooth gaming watching movies


----------



## AashishSaini (Jul 7, 2014)

seamon said:


> Lenovo Y510p(core i7) or ASUS G56JR(recommended).
> Forget Dell.



Thanks seamon for your advice and i wish to know from where i can get the best deal to buy the lenovo y510p, you got anything on your mind?


----------



## seamon (Jul 7, 2014)

AashishSaini said:


> Thanks seamon for your advice and i wish to know from where i can get the best deal to buy the lenovo y510p, you got anything on your mind?



nope.


----------



## SaiyanGoku (Jul 8, 2014)

sgursimran51 said:


> which one is good hp pavilion 15-p001tx or hp pavilion 15-n208tx



get Lenovo z510 instead


----------



## Nipun (Jul 10, 2014)

Hello everyone. I asked for some laptop buying advice, and want to get some things cleared up about Lenovo Z500:

Does the touchpad work when keys on keyboard are pressed?
Does it have separate 3.5mm ports for mic and headphones? Doesn't look so from the image on flipkart...
Is it reliable? Any owners here on TDF?


----------



## ravi847 (Jul 10, 2014)

guys is lenevo going to release new laptops??
If so when? ?
Also will it be wiser to wait or to buy y510p i5 right now??
budget is 60k (asking for a friend)


----------



## seamon (Jul 10, 2014)

ravi847 said:


> guys is lenevo going to release new laptops??
> If so when? ?
> Also will it be wiser to wait or to buy y510p i5 right now??
> budget is 60k (asking for a friend)



They are gonna release Y50.
Also MSI is coming up.


----------



## ravi847 (Jul 10, 2014)

[MENTION=248727]seamon[/MENTION] how long do we have to wait??
also will there be good gaming laptop below 60k  or all high end only?

- - - Updated - - -

my friend can wait at max one month.. should he wait??


----------



## ravi847 (Jul 12, 2014)

so I saw the benchmark of core i5 4210u vs core i5 4200m from cpuboss.com
Now the performance score is 6.2 for 4200m and 6 for 4210u.
Also the single core performance is 8.3 for 4200m and 8.1 for 4210u.
These are marginal differences right??
So could it be said that 4210u performs just a little under the 4200m.
TBH I need ti choose from these two laptops:-
m.flipkart.com/lenovo-ideapad-z510-59-405848-notebook-4th-gen-ci5-4gb-1tb-8gb-ssd-win8-1-1gb-graph/p/itmdus3sx6ahse8s?pid=COMDUS3GWYT7ZV5G&otracker=browse&pageNum=1

HP Pavilion 15-p077TX Notebook (4th Gen Ci5/ 8GB/ 1TB/ Win8.1/ 2GB Graph) (J6M42PA) Rs.50430 Price in India - Buy HP Pavilion 15-p077TX Notebook (4th Gen Ci5/ 8GB/ 1TB/ Win8.1/ 2GB Graph) (J6M42PA) Imprint SNow White Color With Texture Linear Pattern

- - - Updated - - -

oh and this is to choose for whichever has better gaming capability.


----------



## rohitshubham (Jul 12, 2014)

Hey can anyone tell me if the z510 (indian version ) sports a Full HD display or not...


----------



## powerhoney (Jul 12, 2014)

rohitshubham said:


> Hey can anyone tell me if the z510 (indian version ) sports a Full HD display or not...



No FullHD display, sadly...


----------



## Nipun (Jul 12, 2014)

Nipun said:


> Hello everyone. I asked for some laptop buying advice, and want to get some things cleared up about Lenovo Z500:
> 
> Does the touchpad work when keys on keyboard are pressed?
> Does it have separate 3.5mm ports for mic and headphones? Doesn't look so from the image on flipkart...
> Is it reliable? Any owners here on TDF?



So, shall I assume that this laptop is being suggested to people around TDF without any actual owners?
Just like Xperia L nightmare all over...


----------



## powerhoney (Jul 12, 2014)

Nipun said:


> So, shall I assume that this laptop is being suggested to people around TDF without any actual owners?
> Just like Xperia L nightmare all over...


Looks so... Maybe [MENTION=248727]seamon[/MENTION] can clear this matter...


----------



## seamon (Jul 12, 2014)

There was a Z510 owners list somewhere.....
Z510 is recommended more than Z500 which is rarely recommended.


----------



## geek_rocker (Jul 12, 2014)

Nipun said:


> Hello everyone. I asked for some laptop buying advice, and want to get some things cleared up about Lenovo Z500:
> 
> Does the touchpad work when keys on keyboard are pressed?
> Does it have separate 3.5mm ports for mic and headphones? Doesn't look so from the image on flipkart...
> Is it reliable? Any owners here on TDF?



*www.digit.in/forum/laptops-netbooks/175511-lenovo-z500-gt-740m-thread-14.html

Use the search function next time. geez.


----------



## Nipun (Jul 12, 2014)

geek_rocker said:


> *www.digit.in/forum/laptops-netbooks/175511-lenovo-z500-gt-740m-thread-14.html
> 
> Use the search function next time. geez.



I am extremely sorry. I knew that there's a thread, but "with GT720m" made me think twice. I did not know NVIDIA N14M-GE and NVIDIA GT720M are same.
Also, I overlooked "1 x headphone + mic port" on the specifications page.


----------



## ravi847 (Jul 12, 2014)

ravi847 said:


> so I saw the benchmark of core i5 4210u vs core i5 4200m from cpuboss.com
> Now the performance score is 6.2 for 4200m and 6 for 4210u.
> Also the single core performance is 8.3 for 4200m and 8.1 for 4210u.
> These are marginal differences right??
> ...



Can someone reply to this too


----------



## SaiyanGoku (Jul 12, 2014)

ravi847 said:


> Can someone reply to this too



+1 to Z510


----------



## ravi847 (Jul 12, 2014)

[MENTION=145143]SaiyanGoku[/MENTION] But the hp one has 2gb 840m and 840m is faster than 740m.
also I posted the benchmarks of 4210u


----------



## rohitshubham (Jul 13, 2014)

Nipun said:


> Hello everyone. I asked for some laptop buying advice, and want to get some things cleared up about Lenovo Z500:
> 
> Does the touchpad work when keys on keyboard are pressed?
> Does it have separate 3.5mm ports for mic and headphones? Doesn't look so from the image on flipkart...
> Is it reliable? Any owners here on TDF?


z500 is almost an year old model better go for z510.
a)the touch pad does not work when keys are pressed.
b)No, it does not have a separate port for mic & Headphone.
c)i am a owner... and it's working flawlessly till now ... almost all games played in med-high settings to date @720p


----------



## Nipun (Jul 13, 2014)

rohitshubham said:


> z500 is almost an year old model better go for z510.
> a)the touch pad does not work when keys are pressed.
> b)No, it does not have a separate port for mic & Headphone.
> c)i am a owner... and it's working flawlessly till now ... almost all games played in med-high settings to date @720p



Thanks for your reply. Much appreciated!

Z510 is way over my budget, almost double. Gaming is not my first priority(still needed though  ), so I guess Z500 should be fine.

The touchpad not working is a huge disappointment. I suppose you use external mouse to play games smoothly?
Here's what I am more concerned about than gaming capabilities: I currently have a HP 2005AX but even to launch Chrome/Ms Word/Media Player I often have to wait for 30 minutes or if I'm lucky, 10-15 minutes. Does Z500 carry such problems too?


----------



## seamon (Jul 13, 2014)

Nipun said:


> Thanks for your reply. Much appreciated!
> 
> Z510 is way over my budget, almost double. Gaming is not my first priority(still needed though  ), so I guess Z500 should be fine.
> 
> ...



30 mins is an exaggeration. You must mean 15-20 secs. Yes this happens in all laptops with a standard 5400RPM HDD. If you don't wanna wait then upgrade to a SSD. Everything opens in 1 sec(MAX).

- - - Updated - - -

MS Word takes upto 2-3 mins in a standard 5400 RPM drive.


----------



## Nipun (Jul 13, 2014)

seamon said:


> 30 mins is an exaggeration. You must mean 15-20 secs. Yes this happens in all laptops with a standard 5400RPM HDD. If you don't wanna wait then upgrade to a SSD. Everything opens in 1 sec(MAX).
> 
> - - - Updated - - -
> 
> MS Word takes upto 2-3 mins in a standard 5400 RPM drive.



I am quoting literal times, not exaggerated. Exception is when that app has been just closed. After a fresh boot/wake up from sleep, it does take 10 minutes at least.


----------



## seamon (Jul 13, 2014)

Nipun said:


> I am quoting literal times, not exaggerated. Exception is when that app has been just closed. After a fresh boot/wake up from sleep, it does take 10 minutes at least.



lol...


----------



## Piyush (Jul 13, 2014)

Im having this "Plugged in, not charging" issue. Only 7% of battery charge left. Any help possible?

Laptop: HP PAvalion G6 2005ax
OS: Windows 8.1


----------



## rohitshubham (Jul 13, 2014)

Nipun said:


> Thanks for your reply. Much appreciated!
> 
> Z510 is way over my budget, almost double. Gaming is not my first priority(still needed though  ), so I guess Z500 should be fine.
> 
> ...


well IDk i need to wait for no more than 30 sec for chrome to launch even if i open it seconds after the boot up and that too when the processor is underclocked to 1.17Ghz otherwise it takes roughly 10secs.


----------



## Nipun (Jul 13, 2014)

Thank you.
I will get the Z500 soon.


----------



## seamon (Jul 13, 2014)

rohitshubham said:


> well IDk i need to wait for no more than 30 sec for chrome to launch even if i open it seconds after the boot up and that too when the processor is underclocked to 1.17Ghz otherwise it takes roughly 10secs.



Why did you underclock your processor? :O


----------



## rohitshubham (Jul 13, 2014)

seamon said:


> Why did you underclock your processor? :O


oh no the software bundle did that to me.. just enable power saver mode and voila Bus multiplier gets fixed 12 instead of varying IMO it's obviously to save power.


----------



## Nipun (Jul 13, 2014)

Extremely sorry for being stupid beyond limit! The laptop I was recommended by  [MENTION=248727]seamon[/MENTION] is G500 not Z500!!

Sorry!  

Could anyone please give suggestions about G500?


----------



## seamon (Jul 13, 2014)

Nipun said:


> Extremely sorry for being stupid beyond limit! The laptop I was recommended by  [MENTION=248727]seamon[/MENTION] is G500 not Z500!!
> 
> Sorry!
> 
> Could anyone please give suggestions about G500?



z500 is much much better.


----------



## Nipun (Jul 13, 2014)

Of course it is, but then the price...


----------



## seamon (Jul 13, 2014)

Nipun said:


> Of course it is, but then the price...



With great power, comes a great price.


----------



## SaiyanGoku (Jul 13, 2014)

Piyush said:


> Im having this "Plugged in, not charging" issue. Only 7% of battery charge left. Any help possible?
> 
> Laptop: HP PAvalion G6 2005ax
> OS: Windows 8.1



The battery is dead, replace it. Also, use laptop on AC power while near a power source and don't game on battery.


----------



## Jaskanwar Singh (Jul 13, 2014)

^not necessary, it just starts charging on its own later. maybe due to battery temps, not too sure.


----------



## SaiyanGoku (Jul 13, 2014)

Jaskanwar Singh said:


> ^not necessary, it just starts charging on its own later. maybe due to battery temps, not too sure.



my Lenovo R61's dead battery has the same case.
 [MENTION=89186]Piyush[/MENTION], open HWmonitor and check battery wear levels. Post a screenshot.


----------



## Jaskanwar Singh (Jul 13, 2014)

SaiyanGoku said:


> my Lenovo R61's dead battery has the same case.
> [MENTION=89186]Piyush[/MENTION], open HWmonitor and check battery wear levels. Post a screenshot.



and i have experienced it on my G6 2005AX


----------



## Nipun (Jul 13, 2014)

Jaskanwar Singh said:


> and i have experienced it on my G6 2005AX



You imbecile! You had such experiences with that laptop and still suggested me to get one? -.-


----------



## Jaskanwar Singh (Jul 13, 2014)

Nipun said:


> You imbecile! You had such experiences with that laptop and still suggested me to get one? -.-



tu steam chat pe baat kar sirf -.-


----------



## sountha (Jul 16, 2014)

Hi guys,
Quick suggestion please...


1) What is your budget? (INR or USD) INR 50k

2) What size & weight consideration (if any) would you prefer?
15.6'

3) What are the primary tasks will you be performing with this notebook?  Mild gaming, movies, DWH sw, BI tools like Microstrategy, SAP BO


5) Any typical configuration in your mind you're eying for ?
Z510- i5, 4gb RAM, 1 TB HDD, GT740M 2GB
Almost finalized this laptop. Please suggest if anything better is there. Build quality and reliability is my concern as well. 

6) Anything else you would like to say?
Buying in Bangalore, local or Flipkart?
Would online option cause any warranty issues? Please suggest the best place to get a better deal. 

Thanks!!!


----------



## SaiyanGoku (Jul 16, 2014)

^ go for it and confirm about Lenovo warranty from seller itself. Buy from wherever you find it cheaper. Don't fall for *free accessories* tricks from shops.


----------



## sountha (Jul 16, 2014)

SaiyanGoku said:


> ^ go for it and confirm about Lenovo warranty from seller itself. Buy from wherever you find it cheaper. Don't fall for *free accessories* tricks from shops.



Thanks dude! I couldn't find this specific config in retail stores so have to go the online way, yes I don't fall for the "free accessories"thingy


----------



## dissel (Jul 16, 2014)

Hello,

I like to know how is the AMD Laptops ? Are they any good for 24x7 usage ? No heavy gaming though as well as intended to use Ubuntu on it.

Here are the following Rig in my mind.

Dell Vostro 14 3445 Notebook (APU Quad Core A6/ 4GB/ 500GB/ Ubuntu/ 2GB Graph) Rs.29490 Price in India - Buy Dell Vostro 14 3445 Notebook (APU Quad Core A6/ 4GB/ 500GB/ Ubuntu/ 2GB Graph) Grey Online - Dell: Flipkart.com

HP 15-g009AX Notebook (APU Quad Core A8/ 4GB/ 1TB/ Free DOS/ 2GB Graph) (G8D85PA) Rs.31990 Price in India - Buy HP 15-g009AX Notebook (APU Quad Core A8/ 4GB/ 1TB/ Free DOS/ 2GB Graph) (G8D85PA) SParkling Black Online - HP: Flipkart.com

Required Criteria HDMI out which the last one got.

As well I like to know AMD A6 is equivalent to which intel processor as well Gen.

Can any one able to throw some lights.


----------



## ariftwister (Jul 16, 2014)

Guys, What ever headphones I plug into my laptop it plays on only 1 ear. But the same headphone is playing in both ear in other laptop. I don't know what settings I have changed.


----------



## izzikio_rage (Jul 18, 2014)

Sound Balance settings might be wrong...  Check those 

You might have selected mono in the output for your port

Or the headphone might not be sitting properly in the port.


----------



## rockstarmpm (Jul 23, 2014)

What do you guys think of this laptop HP Pavilion 15-p028TX Notebook ?
 Core i3 4030U
 GPU nvidia 830M
 HDD 1TB
 Ram 4GB
 Price:I can get it for rs. 30k(flipkart offer for buying moto g/e)

 Thanks


----------



## Nipun (Jul 23, 2014)

I recently purchased a Lenovo B50-70 and am still installing all the drivers. I had installed the "display brightness patch" and now the display keys show the symbols of changing brightness but brightness is not actually changed. Any idea what to do?


----------



## topgear (Jul 26, 2014)

^^ Have a look at this link :
Solved Brightness won't adjust after Windows 8.1 Update

- - - Updated - - -



rockstarmpm said:


> What do you guys think of this laptop HP Pavilion 15-p028TX Notebook ?
> Core i3 4030U
> GPU nvidia 830M
> HDD 1TB
> ...



go for it.


----------



## retz (Jul 27, 2014)

Need a laptop for light gaming, work. Budget: 45k. Priority: doesn't get hot while doing light tasks (browsing, eclipse, etc) and doesn't require monthly servicing (good build quality.) My old HP needed to be service every month because dust would clog up around the fan and heat sink and the laptop would get really hot doing light stuff. 

What I'm looking at? HP Pavilion 15 series. How's the build quality, esp in relation to heating? 
Lenovo 510 - seems brilliant. How's the heat dissipation? How's the lenovo service? Is the 8 gb ssd worth it? I'd rather just put in an intel ssd after a while. 

Is there anything else that's decent in this range? 
Any help would be greatly appreciated.


----------



## retz (Jul 27, 2014)

Pavillion 15 vs z510? Build quality? Heating issues? Which of the two do you think is better?


----------



## seamon (Jul 27, 2014)

retz said:


> Pavillion 15 vs z510? Build quality? Heating issues? Which of the two do you think is better?



Z510 easy.


----------



## retz (Jul 28, 2014)

I game a bit, mostly indie stuff with the occasional Tomb Raider thrown in. I do program, and use a number of cpu intensive tasks. 

What is the cheapest laptop with a decent processor that will allow me to game (on low) modern titles for the next two years?


----------



## retz (Jul 31, 2014)

lenovo z50 59414042 

FHD screen, 500 gb, 4GB ram, 840m (?), i5 4200u. @ 47k. 

Seems like a very very decent buy. Any reason I shouldn't?


----------



## sushovan (Jul 31, 2014)

retz said:


> lenovo z50 59414042
> 
> FHD screen, 500 gb, 4GB ram, 840m (?), i5 4200u. @ 47k.
> 
> Seems like a very very decent buy. Any reason I shouldn't?



i5 4200U + 840 M = bottleneck.

Buy it if you arent into hardcore gaming.

- - - Updated - - -



retz said:


> lenovo z50 59414042
> 
> FHD screen, 500 gb, 4GB ram, 840m (?), i5 4200u. @ 47k.
> 
> Seems like a very very decent buy. Any reason I shouldn't?



i5 4200U + 840 M = bottleneck.

Buy it if you arent into hardcore gaming.

also, Try to confirm from an actual user of that notebook about the screen. Lenovo is known to dupe people by stating HD screens FHD.


----------



## retz (Jul 31, 2014)

sushovan said:


> i5 4200U + 840 M = bottleneck.
> 
> Buy it if you arent into hardcore gaming.
> 
> ...



I'm not. I want something with a low heat profile, that lasts a decent amount of time, that I can multitask (firefox, eclipse, music etc) smoothly, and play the occasional game at mid/low. The huge benefit of the z50 over the z510 is the FHD screen. (It does have FHD, I saw the setting window of the laptop at the showroom.) Also, the Z510 panel is reviewed as being a bit low quality panel, but I think that's a problem with most windows based mid-tier laptops?


----------



## seamon (Jul 31, 2014)

retz said:


> I'm not. I want something with a low heat profile, that lasts a decent amount of time, that I can multitask (firefox, eclipse, music etc) smoothly, and play the occasional game at mid/low. The huge benefit of the z50 over the z510 is the FHD screen. (It does have FHD, I saw the setting window of the laptop at the showroom.) Also, the Z510 panel is reviewed as being a bit low quality panel, but I think that's a problem with most windows based mid-tier laptops?



go ahead.


----------



## maverick121 (Jul 31, 2014)

Hi,

Im looking to upgrade my dell vostro 1015(Core 2 Duo).

1) What is your budget? 
40,000 Max 

2) What size & weight consideration (if any) would you prefer?

My Dell Vostro is Bulky and kind of hard to use.I would prefer a slim and good looking laptop with less weight.
But this is NOT a Major Requirement

3) What are the primary tasks will you be performing with this notebook? 

Coding(Visual Studio,Netbeans etc),so a bigger screen would be good( 15" Minimum)
I like gaming,play all the latest games on PC,i would like to play newly released games,since i wont have access to my PC all time 
Watching Movies,Listening Music

4) Are there any brands that you prefer or any you really don't like?
Nothing specific.But yes Dell,Lenovo,HP are more common choices.Any other reputed brand will also be good.

5) Any typical configuration in your mind you're eying for ?
Processor-i dont know about the generations (core i3 second gen etc).I would Multi-task a lot so i5 would be my choice(it it fits in my budget)
NVIDIA Graphics would be good(it it fits in the budget)

6) Anything else you would like to say?

A HD or Full HD Display will be great,if it fits in my budget.


What im looking for is a replacement to my PC,since i wont be able to access it everyday.

Please suggest


----------



## omega44-xt (Aug 1, 2014)

Budget of 50k would get you a decent laptop -  Lenovo Z510


----------



## maverick121 (Aug 1, 2014)

what about Dell Inspiron 15 3537 Laptop (4th Gen Ci5/ 4GB/ 500GB/ Ubuntu/ 1GB Graph)


----------



## SaiyanGoku (Aug 1, 2014)

maverick121 said:


> what about Dell Inspiron 15 3537 Laptop (4th Gen Ci5/ 4GB/ 500GB/ Ubuntu/ 1GB Graph)



-1 for the ULV i5


----------



## sushovan (Aug 1, 2014)

-1 for Dell too. Dell has become the Samsung of laptops. Better opt for Z510 i5 version with 6 GB RAM.


----------



## Nipun (Aug 1, 2014)

maverick121 said:


> what about Dell Inspiron 15 3537 Laptop (4th Gen Ci5/ 4GB/ 500GB/ Ubuntu/ 1GB Graph)



My dad has the 3537 (Touch, Windows 8) and I find it pretty good actually. I don't know about the gaming performance but the battery is awesome(>8 hours). But that battery (probably) makes it very heavy.


----------



## retz (Aug 2, 2014)

Is there anything cheaper than the z510 for medium-heavy usage (50-100 tabs, visual studio, word, and the like) that'll still allow me to play the occasional (though very rare)(In the past 2 years of owning an HP&Acer with a decent graphics card, I might have played graphic intensive games for maybe 2 months) modern title? I was all set to shell out 48k for the z510 before realizing (I would rarely use the graphics card and that the display was rather inadequate (bad color reproduction, brightness, etc). Similar issues with the z50. 

So, essentially I'm looking for a lappy around 40k~ that I can comfortably use for 2~ years that'll allow me to game when the fancy strikes. Is there anything or should I just shut up and buy the z510? 

(Please note, I need something with good thermals. My last laptop had a horrible heating problem and it killed the experience for me.) 

(a preloaded windows would be really nice.) 

Thanks!


----------



## Harsh Pranami (Aug 3, 2014)

Stay the **** away from z510. The 740m in it is based on gk208 chipset. More here
*forums.lenovo.com/t5/ThinkPad-Edge-S-series/GK208-GT-740M-in-Edge-E531-and-E431/td-p/1170251

- - - Updated - - -

You can opt for z5070 with 4th gen core i5-4200u and nvidia 840m at 43k. See the notebookcheck of similar configured laptop

- - - Updated - - -

www.notebookcheck.net/Asus-Zenbook-UX32LN-R4053H-Ultrabook-Review.118273.0.html


----------



## retz (Aug 3, 2014)

Harsh Pranami said:


> Stay the **** away from z510. The 740m in it is based on gk208 chipset. More here
> *forums.lenovo.com/t5/ThinkPad-Edge-S-series/GK208-GT-740M-in-Edge-E531-and-E431/td-p/1170251
> l



Your link doesn't mention that the z510 has the gk208 version. 

While the specs of your quoted notebook are quite nice, I'm a bit hesitant about buying a ULV processor given that I'm still unsure of how it performs in the real world (esp. in India where temperature are high and the processor might not turbo boost a lot due to heat.)


----------



## seamon (Aug 3, 2014)

retz said:


> Your link doesn't mention that the z510 has the gk208 version.
> 
> While the specs of your quoted notebook are quite nice, I'm a bit hesitant about buying a ULV processor given that I'm still unsure of how it performs in the real world (esp. in India where temperature are high and the processor might not turbo boost a lot due to heat.)



ULVs don;t overheat. They designed to run cool. Meanwhile, they don't perform too well either.


----------



## retz (Aug 3, 2014)

seamon said:


> ULVs don;t overheat. They designed to run cool. Meanwhile, they don't perform too well either.



I'm not worried about the ULV's overheating... I'm worried that due to high ambient temperatures, when I need the turbo boost, I might not be able to get it (especially if the graphics card is also performing at full capacity.) Additionally, does this processor perform at par with the a10 4600m, as benchmarks seem to indicate? (That was my last processor and I found it's performance for most of my tasks quite good.)


----------



## Harsh Pranami (Aug 3, 2014)

The lenovo edge series came out in jan 2013. So I'm pretty sure z510 uses gk208 chipset. As for the ulv processor the turboboost acts till 87 degree celsius. While gaming for long hours you might need a laptop cooler.


----------



## rohitshubham (Aug 3, 2014)

retz said:


> Is there anything cheaper than the z510 for medium-heavy usage (50-100 tabs, visual studio, word, and the like) that'll still allow me to play the occasional (though very rare)(In the past 2 years of owning an HP&Acer with a decent graphics card, I might have played graphic intensive games for maybe 2 months) modern title? I was all set to shell out 48k for the z510 before realizing (I would rarely use the graphics card and that the display was rather inadequate (bad color reproduction, brightness, etc). Similar issues with the z50.
> 
> So, essentially I'm looking for a lappy around 40k~ that I can comfortably use for 2~ years that'll allow me to game when the fancy strikes. Is there anything or should I just shut up and buy the z510?
> 
> ...


If you are not into gaming but rather require a heavy usage i would suggest to avoid ULV ... while good, they are poorer performer than their mobile counterpart. A better GPU will certainly not help to do CPU intensive works like opening 100 tabs or visual studio etc. Moreover 840m is certainly is certainly better performer than 740m so, if you want to game you can go for it but there have been reports of throttling on an ULV processor though not confirmed.
And yeah a SSHD hybrid device will certainly be fast so, everyday operations will be much smoother 

- - - Updated - - -



Harsh Pranami said:


> Stay the **** away from z510. The 740m in it is based on gk208 chipset. More here
> *forums.lenovo.com/t5/ThinkPad-Edge-S-series/GK208-GT-740M-in-Edge-E531-and-E431/td-p/1170251
> 
> - - - Updated - - -
> ...


The link you mentioned tells you to avoid GK208 architecture because of 64bit architecture and 840m also has the same bus width.
however various games have shown that the GK208 has performed *better *than GK107 under various occasions.


----------



## maverick121 (Aug 4, 2014)

Thoughts on HP PAVILION 15 N209TX?
Is this Laptop good for multitasking and casual gaming? 
Any cons?


----------



## SaiyanGoku (Aug 4, 2014)

maverick121 said:


> Thoughts on HP PAVILION 15 N209TX?
> Is this Laptop good for multitasking and casual gaming?
> Any cons?



-1 for the ULV i5. Lenovo Z510/Z50 is better.


----------



## maverick121 (Aug 4, 2014)

Thanks for the reply.The funny thing is that i thought core I5 versions will be quad core ones,since even the budget smartphones nowadays comes with quadcore processors.I checked Lenovo Z510 it features a 4200M.Does all the laptops in this range feature a dual core core i5.


----------



## maverick121 (Aug 6, 2014)

[MENTION=248727]seamon[/MENTION] [MENTION=145143]SaiyanGoku[/MENTION] 

 Im really confused with buying a Laptop-15.6 inch ,since there are a lot of threads discussing

1366 x 768 Pixel vs 1920x1080

I understand that 1920x1080 resolution will give more workarea by reducing the size of icons and stuff and the images will also appear polished. 

And you can mulittask with it.But i presume the windows will be too small and the text will
be small too.Well mulititasking liike that will be too hard with small windows atleast for me.
(coding)
Also i understand that there are issues in browsing some websites,like you need to zoom in.
Plus the net connection here is weak the maximum video quality achievable is 720p 

I have this 20 inch 1600X900 Monitor,i find it good enough and cannot find much differences 
with my laptop screen which is 1366 x 768 unless i sit closely and look for the pixels.
And i find this resolution pretty good for what i do. 

The Full HD Models costs way too much and 1600X900 ones are limited and too costly(out of my budget) -50,000 max

Can someone having a 15.6 Lap with Full HD Screen post photos of the screen with 2 applications
so that i can understand the difference.

Thoughts please


----------



## rohitshubham (Aug 6, 2014)

maverick121 said:


> Thanks for the reply.The funny thing is that i thought core I5 versions will be quad core ones,since even the budget smartphones nowadays comes with quadcore processors.I checked Lenovo Z510 it features a 4200M.Does all the laptops in this range feature a dual core core i5.


More or less yes... But most are ulv CPU's instead of regular mobile one.... But they are  underpowered than their other mobile counterpart


----------



## retz (Aug 8, 2014)

So, I've pretty much settled on a Z50 (Z50-70 59414042) model (4200U, 840m, 500 gb, 1080p screen). The only drawback is this: 

1) I cannot find the model's exact specification on ANY website, be it lenovo india or worldwide. When I call the lenovo call center, they have no idea at all wtf I'm talking about. Consequently, I don't know: 
a) What kind of screen it is and how good it is. If it's IPS or something else? 
b) If there is any issue with the lappy (I don't know if I can trust the other z50 reviews I've read.) 

I like the laptop, but I'm sort of wary that maybe some inferior product is being dumped into the Indian market. So far, this seems to be a showroom only product, being unavailable at flipkart, thedotstore, or in the product sheets of lenovo reps. The people in the showroom say that it's less than a month old. 

What do you guys think I should do? Purchase it, or wait for it to be found online, maybe in some review or something? 

Ps. Regardless of what the rep says, I should be able to purchase a caddy and install the harddrive in the optical drive's place, right?

PPS. Here is the speccy sheet for the laptop. *app.box.com/s/y14cz4mi8wq1lm177we7
Why does it show the current resolution as 1536x864 when the resolution was actually 1920x1080? 

PPs. Did the prime95 test on it. Decent performance. Bus multiplier went up to 20~ with a core temp of around 50C~.


----------



## vito scalleta (Aug 8, 2014)

retz said:


> So, I've pretty much settled on a Z50 (Z50-70 59414042) model (4200U, 840m, 500 gb, 1080p screen). The only drawback is this:
> 
> 1) I cannot find the model's exact specification on ANY website, be it lenovo india or worldwide. When I call the lenovo call center, they have no idea at all wtf I'm talking about. Consequently, I don't know:
> a) What kind of screen it is and how good it is. If it's IPS or something else?
> ...



did u call them thru phone or chat ?
I have contacted lenovo sales rep thru chat on their site and it proved to be helplful more than once .

and yes you should be able to replace the ODD with a harddrive .. i have a y510p which has a odd similiar to the one i see in z50 (pics from google).
I found a good caddy that fit my 1tb hdd perfectly on ebay for rs.700. so i guess u can too..


----------



## retz (Aug 8, 2014)

haribalachander said:


> did u call them thru phone or chat ?
> I have contacted lenovo sales rep thru chat on their site and it proved to be helplful more than once .
> 
> and yes you should be able to replace the ODD with a harddrive .. i have a y510p which has a odd similiar to the one i see in z50 (pics from google).
> I found a good caddy that fit my 1tb hdd perfectly on ebay for rs.700. so i guess u can too..




I called them. Sales as well as technical support. Nobody had a clue. 

Yeah, I'm pretty sure of that too, but for some reason the salespeople are saying it can't be done.


----------



## topgear (Aug 10, 2014)

I would suggest you to hold your horses until you find some more hard infos on the model. May be it's one of lenovo's test sample which is not meant for sale like ES cpus.


----------



## vito scalleta (Aug 10, 2014)

topgear said:


> I would suggest you to hold your horses until you find some more hard infos on the model. May be it's one of lenovo's test sample which is not meant for sale like ES cpus.



+1 
Atlleast wait for some reviews to know about build quality and battery backup.


----------



## retz (Aug 11, 2014)

topgear said:


> I would suggest you to hold your horses until you find some more hard infos on the model. May be it's one of lenovo's test sample which is not meant for sale like ES cpus.





haribalachander said:


> +1
> Atlleast wait for some reviews to know about build quality and battery backup.



Yeah. I've been on hold for about 10 days now and plan to do that until I find something just right. Purchased a lappy a bit hastily last year and suffered horrible heat issues. Never again.


----------



## Imperial_Raj (Aug 18, 2014)

Hi guys. I need a laptop for college usage, coding and casual gaming. Suggestions please!

1) What is your budget? 
-- Preferably below INR 80k

2) What size & weight consideration (if any) would you prefer? 
-- Doesn't matter (Although I'd prefer a Numpad)

3) What are the primary tasks will you be performing with this notebook?
-- Mentioned earlier but still, college usage, coding and casual gaming

4) Any typical configuration in your mind you're eying for?
-- Nope

5) Are there any brands that you prefer or any you really don't like? 
-- All's good until it serves the purpose, though I'd stay away from Acer

6) Anything else you would like to say?
-- Screen resolution *1080p (Full HD) is mandatory*
-- Battery back up -- Must be decent, 4+ hours, because in college it'd mostly be connected to the WiFi network and I'll need the battery backup
-- Purchase place -- Local (Lucknow or Delhi) or Abroad (Riyadh, my Dad's there)
-- Also, *keyboard backlight is a must* (Backlight colour doesn't matter, though)

I have shortlisted the Asus N550JK/JV and the Dell Inspiron 15 7537, although suggestions are most welcome.

Thanks.


----------



## SaiyanGoku (Aug 18, 2014)

Imperial_Raj said:


> Hi guys. I need a laptop for college usage, coding and casual gaming. Suggestions please!
> 
> 1) What is your budget?
> -- Preferably below INR 80k
> ...



+1 to Lenovo y50


----------



## Imperial_Raj (Aug 18, 2014)

SaiyanGoku said:


> +1 to Lenovo y50


How's the battery performance? Because the Y510p had bad battery life.


----------



## seamon (Aug 18, 2014)

Imperial_Raj said:


> How's the battery performance? Because the Y510p had bad battery life.



Check out some reviews. Lenovo reduced power consumption and battery capacity.


----------



## Imperial_Raj (Aug 18, 2014)

seamon said:


> Check out some reviews. Lenovo reduced power consumption and battery capacity.


Thanks! Just did so and was I shocked! Battery life is so much improved.
The screen however looks uninspiring, considering the fact that I'm getting a touch IPS panel on the Asus N550JK/JV. Screen seems to be the only thing pulling me back from confidently going for the Y50.
Thoughts?


----------



## seamon (Aug 18, 2014)

Imperial_Raj said:


> Thanks! Just did so and was I shocked! Battery life is so much improved.
> The screen however looks uninspiring, considering the fact that I'm getting a touch IPS panel on the Asus N550JK/JV.
> Thoughts?



You gotta compromise on something for performance+value for money.


----------



## retz (Aug 19, 2014)

[rant]

Hate the fact that I cannot find something that is exactly the right fit. Have been vacillating between three laptops for over 3 weeks now. 

1) z510 - bad screen, inbuilt battery, low battery life. everything else seems good.
2) z50-70 (4042) - great screen (FHD), weak processor (4200u), absolutely no mention on the interwebs. Motheroard also has 1x3.0 usb rather than 2, which is almost a norm. 3/4 cell battery, but supposedly decent life. (4-5hrs). 
3)y510p (i5) - everything seems quite decent (except battery life, which is only Ok), but I'm paying a premium for a gpu I know i'll barely use. Gaming is <1% of the time. 

Don't mind paying upto 60k, but just unable to find a decent balance between 1) FHD or 900p screen 2) decent processor and gpu 3) good thermals 4) battery life. There are like just 120 haswell model laptops in the indian market (going by flipkart), which given how long that cpu has been out is pretty ****ing sad. And far too many of them compromise too readily - cpu saves battery? Cut the cell count in half and pretend that's normal. Let's give them the crappiest 768p panel on $1000 laptop (looking at you Dell). 

And those fking chicklet keyboards. (Do some user testing Lenovo. seriously.) (I typically write a few thousand words a day.) 

It's an exercise in frustration, trying to buy a new lappy here.


----------



## ARP (Aug 19, 2014)

retz said:


> [rant]
> 
> Hate the fact that I cannot find something that is exactly the right fit. Have been vacillating between three laptops for over 3 weeks now.
> 
> ...



Wait for the release of MSI gp60 with core i5 4200m, 8gb ,840m and a great FHD display (coming soon)


----------



## retz (Aug 19, 2014)

ARP said:


> Wait for the release of MSI gp60 with core i5 4200m, 8gb ,840m and a great FHD display (coming soon)


If it's priced less than 60k, I would love it. Otherwise, I think the y510p will have to do (if it's in stock till then.) Any idea what sort of time-frame are we looking at? Days? Weeks? Month?


----------



## retz (Sep 4, 2014)

A large number of laptops seem to have become slightly more expensive in the past few weeks (eg z510 is upto 50k). Are they going to be coming back down anytime soon? Additionally, is there any new line expected in the market within the next few weeks?


----------



## Simplon (Sep 5, 2014)

retz said:


> [rant]
> 
> Hate the fact that I cannot find something that is exactly the right fit. Have been vacillating between three laptops for over 3 weeks now.
> 
> It's an exercise in frustration, trying to buy a new lappy here.



I am also exactly in the same situation.My needs are also exactly same. I was also looking for alternative for z510 (there's a thread by same name created by me in the forum). The y510p i5 version is not available anywhere (except snapdeal)! Checked in Bangalore, Hyderabad personally in prominent shops, but in vain. The i7 version is also scarce to find and beyond my budget. It is indeed an exercise in frustration and I am afraid the exercise might turn out to be futile as well.
   [MENTION=289026]retz[/MENTION] What is the exact model number of the second option. I googled and found it as lenovo ideapad Z50 (Z50-70 59414042), but could not find that one with FHD  anywhere.

- - - Updated - - -



retz said:


> A large number of laptops seem to have become slightly more expensive in the past few weeks (eg z510 is upto 50k). Are they going to be coming back down anytime soon? Additionally, is there any new line expected in the market within the next few weeks?



I am also eager to know, whether the i5 variant of Y50 is going to be launched in near future (1 month)? Some one familiar with the market dynamics, please guide us.

- - - Updated - - -

Any chance this one
Lenovo Y50 (59418222) Gaming Laptop Intel Core i5 4200H (2.8GHz) 8GB Memory 1TB HDD 8GB SSD NVIDIA GeForce GTX 860M 2GB 15.6" Windows 8.1 64-Bit be launched in India??


----------



## Rahul Kavlekar (Sep 6, 2014)

Recommend me a laptop.Will be using it mostly for AUTOCAD..

*1) What is your budget? 
-- Strictly below 35k

2) What size & weight consideration (if any) would you prefer? 
-- Doesn't matter 

3) What are the primary tasks will you be performing with this notebook?
-- AUTOCAD and casual gaming

4) Any typical configuration in your mind you're eying for?
-- Preferably a quad core 

5) Are there any brands that you prefer or any you really don't like? 
-- open to all the brands

6) Anything else you would like to say?
-- please suggest a laptop only from flipkart..*


----------



## retz (Sep 14, 2014)

What cheap thermal paste can I buy?

 I've got an old laptop I need to use for a few more weeks and want to clean it up a bit and apply some paste. But I don't want to spend more than a few hundred on that. Consequently, I need some cheap but half-decent paste. Which one should I get?


----------



## seamon (Sep 14, 2014)

retz said:


> What cheap thermal paste can I buy?
> 
> I've got an old laptop I need to use for a few more weeks and want to clean it up a bit and apply some paste. But I don't want to spend more than a few hundred on that. Consequently, I need some cheap but half-decent paste. Which one should I get?



If you can get this then get it. It is awesome.
I personally use IC Diamond which cost me nearly 5k.

- - - Updated - - -

PS: Don't get Arctic Silver V inspite of what you may have heard. It's useless for laptops.


----------



## retz (Sep 14, 2014)

seamon said:


> If you can get this then get it. It is awesome.
> I personally use IC Diamond which cost me nearly 5k.



it's out of stock at that site, and around 1k elsewhere. Honestly, I don't really want to spend so much money on this really old laptop that i'll be using more another month max when I finally get a decent replacement. Firstly, I don't think the chip is thermally constrained much - just weak. I just need to replace the paste cause I'm sure it's pretty dry and dead by now.

Ie. Looking for cheap, half decent thermal paste. ~Rs 500.


----------



## seamon (Sep 14, 2014)

retz said:


> it's out of stock at that site, and around 1k elsewhere. Honestly, I don't really want to spend so much money on this really old laptop that i'll be using more another month max when I finally get a decent replacement. Firstly, I don't think the chip is thermally constrained much - just weak. I just need to replace the paste cause I'm sure it's pretty dry and dead by now.
> 
> Ie. Looking for cheap, half decent thermal paste. ~Rs 500.



This looks good.


----------



## retz (Sep 14, 2014)

seamon said:


> This looks good.



Ha. Strangely enough, that's exactly what I purchased after coming across skinneelabs.com a few hours ago. Thanks for the help!


----------



## lycan (Sep 15, 2014)

what does terms like ULV, U, M means???? and what minimum should be kept in choosing laptop processor (like 4200U or 4200M)??? is there any hierarchy list of Laptop processors???


----------



## retz (Sep 20, 2014)

Still no online presence of the Lenovo FHD sub-50k model. (z50-70 59414042). Any purchased it yet? Found anything bad with it? I'm itching to buy this - waiting for diwali or the return of three year warranty deals before purchase.


----------



## kkn13 (Sep 21, 2014)

lycan said:


> what does terms like ULV, U, M means???? and what minimum should be kept in choosing laptop processor (like 4200U or 4200M)??? is there any hierarchy list of Laptop processors???



ULV CPUs are U only
M series are normal cpus
ULV<<<<<<M series except for one or two i5 and i7 U series which are pretty powerful despite being ULV


----------



## retz (Sep 21, 2014)

kkn13 said:


> ULV CPUs are U only
> M series are normal cpus
> ULV<<<<<<M series except for one or two i5 and i7 U series which are pretty powerful despite being ULV



A ULV i5 (4200U) is pretty much the equivalent of a A10 4800M. Slightly better at some tasks, slightly worse at others, with larger variance in performance due to the ups and downs of the clock speed. Having owned an A10 4800m lappy, I can say that it's powerful enough for everyday tasks. (I've kept ~130 firefox tabs active with an a10 4800m + 16 gb ram.) Consequently, so will the i5.

- - - Updated - - -



kkn13 said:


> ULV CPUs are U only
> M series are normal cpus
> ULV<<<<<<M series except for one or two i5 and i7 U series which are pretty powerful despite being ULV



A ULV i5 (4200U) is pretty much the equivalent of a A10 4800M. Slightly better at some tasks, slightly worse at others, with larger variance in performance due to the ups and downs of the clock speed. Having owned an A10 4800m lappy, I can say that it's powerful enough for everyday tasks. (I've kept ~130 firefox tabs active with an a10 4800m + 16 gb ram.) Consequently, so will the i5.


----------



## retz (Sep 27, 2014)

This is not the right forum for the question, but the correct forum is dead, so... 

Can somebody recommend a good router with usb for fileshare over wifi? (Only router functionality.) I need something solid that won't get ****ed up every few weeks. I had decided on the Asus rt n13u, but that is unavailable. Right now I'm set on the Netgear WNDR3400 N600, but that is 3400 bucks, and I don't really need a N600 router. 

So, any cheaper recommendations? Stability and performance is essential (I torrent a lot) and N300 and USB is minimum. Built in torrent ability would be great. (it should be a standalone router.) 

Ps. Say if a router says that is a 3g/4g router, can I still default to using a adsl2+ modem with it? Or is it Only 3g/4g capable?


----------



## ravi847 (Sep 28, 2014)

Guys need a gaming laptop for max 85k for a friend??
What do you suggest ?
KInd of urgent..


----------



## SaiyanGoku (Sep 28, 2014)

ravi847 said:


> Guys need a gaming laptop for max 85k for a friend??
> What do you suggest ?
> KInd of urgent..



Lenovo Y50 or if you can get it through someone from USA XOTIC PC | Sager NP8268-S (Clevo P150SM-A) - 15.6" Gaming Notebook


----------



## ravi847 (Sep 29, 2014)

SaiyanGoku said:


> XOTIC PC | Sager NP8268-S (Clevo P150SM-A) - 15.6" Gaming Notebook


Wow those features would cost double of what they are charging in India.
Thanks for help but my friend went ahead and bought hp envy 15-k006tx.

- - - Updated - - -

Guys my amd lappy hp pavilion g6 1318ax is two years old and heats up very much. The idle temps are 65 degree Celsius easy.
Its almost two years old. I used some local thermal paste and also cleaned the laptop fan but it didn't help much.
What do you suggest??
Will buying a good thermal paste make drastic changes to the current temps?


----------



## seamon (Sep 29, 2014)

ravi847 said:


> Wow those features would cost double of what they are charging in India.
> Thanks for help but my friend went ahead and bought hp envy 15-k006tx.
> 
> - - - Updated - - -
> ...



It made a difference of nearly 20 degrees in my case.


----------



## ravi847 (Sep 29, 2014)

Okay so please suggest a budget thermal paste that i can use with my i5 4460 too?
around ~400 bucks???


----------



## SaiyanGoku (Sep 29, 2014)

ravi847 said:


> Wow those features would cost double of what they are charging in India.
> Thanks for help but my friend went ahead and bought *hp envy 15-k006tx*.



ULV i7 and 840m for 80k


----------



## seamon (Sep 29, 2014)

ravi847 said:


> Okay so please suggest a budget thermal paste that i can use with my i5 4460 too?
> around ~400 bucks???



Noctua/Arctic MX 4 are both good.
IC Diamond is the best but out of your budget.
Arctic Silver V is bad.


----------



## ravi847 (Sep 29, 2014)

SaiyanGoku said:


> ULV i7 and 840m for 80k



yeah it was a bad choice
I haven't told him yet.
btw its gtx 850m.

- - - Updated - - -



seamon said:


> Noctua/Arctic MX 4 are both good.
> IC Diamond is the best but out of your budget.
> Arctic Silver V is bad.



some questions:-
How much does noctua/arctic mx4 cost?
where can i get it online?
Can they be used with both desktop and laptop processors?
please bear with me


----------



## seamon (Sep 29, 2014)

ravi847 said:


> some questions:-
> How much does noctua/arctic mx4 cost?
> where can i get it online?
> Can they be used with both desktop and laptop processors?
> please bear with me



1.Google
2.Google
3.Yes.
4. Sure.


----------



## ravi847 (Sep 30, 2014)

seamon said:


> 1.Google
> 2.Google
> 3.Yes.
> 4. Sure.


Oh
but arctic mx4 costs 1k
can you suggest something for around 400 bucks


----------



## seamon (Sep 30, 2014)

ravi847 said:


> Oh
> but arctic mx4 costs 1k
> can you suggest something for around 400 bucks


Deepcool z5


----------



## ARP (Sep 30, 2014)

Hi there, Do anyone know the screen quality of dell latitude 3540 compared to the rivals ? . Is it better than the vostro lineup or they both use the same panel ?


----------



## ravi847 (Sep 30, 2014)

Thanks placed the order from snapdeal for 395


----------



## kkn13 (Oct 2, 2014)

hey guys im thinking of upgrading the ram on my dell inspiron 15R Turbo (7520)
it already has the stock 4gb ram which came with the system
my question is ,how do i choose the correct 4gb ram for the 2nd slot so i get a total of 8gb
people recommended the corsair value select 4gb 1600mhz but im scared of ending up with the wrong ram
does anyone have a guide to select the correct ram or something


----------



## sk.Vignesh (Oct 5, 2014)

hp r014tx or HP r022tx or lenovo z50- 59-429623 which one to buy??


----------



## ankitkr091 (Oct 5, 2014)

i bought this laptop hp15 goo9ax--Error 500 Server Error

where would i find complete set of drivers for my this laptop for windows 7 64 bit?
i have searched the hp forums a bit and found that this laptop's drivers would work on mine- Software & driver downloads HP 15-g030au Notebook PC | HP® Support.


But drivers for audio,chipset and touchpad are not given for windows 7 64 bit while they are given for windows 8.1?? please solve this problem ASAP. 

thank you !


----------



## topgear (Oct 6, 2014)

I think those drivers will auto install [ or you need to have a working internet connection on the laptop to let windows install drivers fro you ] .. besides you can get HD audio driver from Realtek and chipset driver from Intel website.


----------



## nabarun_noob (Oct 15, 2014)

What is your budget?
around 30k(in indian price)

What country will you be buying this in?
india

What size notebook do you prefer?
Mainstream (15 - 16-inch screen)

Would you consider a refurbished laptop?
No

What are the primary tasks you need this notebook for?
Web Surfing, Office and Productivity Software, Listening to Music, Photo Editing, Computer Programming, Video Chat and Conference, Movie Streaming and Viewing

hardcore software developing , using softwares like MATLAB ,PHOTOSHOP 

Where will you be using this laptop?
Will be used different places and Will stay on desk

How many hours of battery life do you need?
5-7

Will you be buying online or in store?
in store

Which OS do you prefer?
Linux

List the screen resolutions that interest you:
Standard Resolution (1366 x 768)

Do you prefer a glossy or matte screen?
Glossy or Matte is fine

Is the laptops design important to you?
No

Approximately what date will you be buying this laptop?
Around 10/15/2014

How long do you want this laptop to last?
3 years

How much storage capacity do you need?
500 GB

Are you interested in SSD for storage?
No

Do you want a built-in optical drive, what type?
DVD Burner	

I have researched a bit and found out these 3 models--
1)Access Denied Specifications

2)Buy HP 15-r074TU Notebook (4th Gen Ci3/ 4GB/ 1TB/ Free DOS) (J8B82PA) Online at Best Prices In India | Flipkart.com

3)Buy Dell Inspiron 15 3542 Notebook (4th Gen Ci3/ 4GB/ 500GB/ Ubuntu) Online at Best Prices In India | Flipkart.com


please help me choose between these three !

Which one would be best ?

As you can see ACER is giving the best battery backup but i have seen people preferring dell and hp over ACER and lenovo .WHY ?

should i consider acer ?How is the build quality of acer ?


----------



## nabarun_noob (Oct 15, 2014)

sorry I hv missed a model in the previous post .Updated post goes by-

What is your budget?
around 30k(in indian price)

What country will you be buying this in?
india

What size notebook do you prefer?
Mainstream (15 - 16-inch screen)

Would you consider a refurbished laptop?
No

What are the primary tasks you need this notebook for?
Web Surfing, Office and Productivity Software, Listening to Music, Photo Editing, Computer Programming, Video Chat and Conference, Movie Streaming and Viewing

hardcore software developing , using softwares like MATLAB ,PHOTOSHOP 

Where will you be using this laptop?
Will be used different places and Will stay on desk

How many hours of battery life do you need?
5-7

Will you be buying online or in store?
in store

Which OS do you prefer?
Linux

List the screen resolutions that interest you:
Standard Resolution (1366 x 768)

Do you prefer a glossy or matte screen?
Glossy or Matte is fine

Is the laptops design important to you?
No

Approximately what date will you be buying this laptop?
Around 10/15/2014

How long do you want this laptop to last?
3 years

How much storage capacity do you need?
500 GB

Are you interested in SSD for storage?
No

Do you want a built-in optical drive, what type?
DVD Burner	

I have researched a bit and found out these 3 models--

1)Access Denied Specifications

2)Buy HP 15-r074TU Notebook (4th Gen Ci3/ 4GB/ 1TB/ Free DOS) (J8B82PA) Online at Best Prices In India | Flipkart.com

3)Buy Dell Inspiron 15 3542 Notebook (4th Gen Ci3/ 4GB/ 500GB/ Ubuntu) Online at Best Prices In India | Flipkart.com

4)Access Denied Specifications


please help me choose between these three !

Which one would be best ?

As you can see ACER is giving the best battery backup but i have seen people preferring dell and hp over ACER and lenovo .WHY ?

should i consider acer ?How is the build quality of acer ?


----------



## nabarun_noob (Oct 15, 2014)

Please help me to choose among these models ! My budget is around 30k-35k .I will need to do hardcore software devloping,Matlab,CAD softwares but not hardcore gaming. 

HP 15-r074tu Notebook PC 

vs

Error 500 Server Error

vs

Error 500 Server Error

Apart from these If you can suggest any model in the price range 30k-35k it would be of great help.


----------



## thetechfreak (Oct 16, 2014)

^ I'd recommend this laptop: Error 500 Server Error

Although it's 1.5k~ above budget, the Core i5 processor and even the discrete graphics will help you while using CAD, etc.


----------



## Skyh3ck (Oct 16, 2014)

hey guys please help

Intel Core i3 4th gen
2 Gb ram
500 GB hd
15 inch screen

how much it will cost at cheapest

how good is this deal on Flipkart

Error 500 Server Error

will i get additional two year warranty if i buy from flipkart

- - - Updated - - -

how is this deal on FK

Error 500 Server Error


----------



## thetechfreak (Oct 16, 2014)

^^ You will only get the standard 1 year warranty IMO. What will you be using the laptop for? If normal everyday usage/office work then both will work fine.


----------



## retz (Oct 16, 2014)

1) Anybody know a good screen calibration place in Nehru place? 

2) What's the status of SSD warranties in India? They are easily 20-40% cheaper in the US, and I'd rather buy it there than here.


----------



## Skyh3ck (Oct 16, 2014)

i will be using laptop for normal home usage, like movies, music, office docs, emails surfing etc

but i will also doa dual boot with windows 7 and ubuntu and windows 10 preview

need good battery and warranty, my buedger it as low as possible but should be enought to handle hd movies and provide good battery 

budget from 20 to 25k, saw some offer on Flipkart, but heard that many of the companies not honoring warranty for online purchase, please help me, shoould i buy from online or from lamington road

- - - Updated - - -

which one to choose from AMD or Intel,


----------



## insaneYLN (Oct 17, 2014)

*Microsoft Windows 7 Drivers for ASUS X552EA-SX006D*

A teammate of mine has placed an online order for the *ASUS X552EA-SX006D *laptop, Notebooks & Ultrabooks - X552EA - ASUS. Considering the default operating system is DOS, my teammate has the liberty to install the operating system of his choice/preference, and he is inclined towards Microsoft Windows 7 due to prior and current experience with the said platform.

Unfortunately, ASUS India website's support link, Notebooks & Ultrabooks - X552EA - ASUS lists drivers for Microsoft Windows 8 and 8.1, but not for Microsoft Windows 7. Would the default/inbuilt drivers within Windows 7 suffice, or should he look at alternatives such as _Sam Drivers_?


----------



## Skyh3ck (Oct 17, 2014)

anybody, please see my query above and reply

which one to go AMD or Intel
will hp provide warranty for online purchased laptop ?
suggest some good for home basic use, movies, music, browsing, office work and long battery


----------



## harry10 (Oct 17, 2014)

The battery of my Dell Studio 14 is not charging more than 48%. Does that means it's gone for a toss? 

If that's the case which online site can I buy a new battery from?


----------



## thetechfreak (Oct 17, 2014)

insaneYLN said:


> Unfortunately, ASUS India website's support link, Notebooks & Ultrabooks - X552EA - ASUS lists drivers for Microsoft Windows 8 and 8.1, but not for Microsoft Windows 7. Would the default/inbuilt drivers within Windows 7 suffice, or should he look at alternatives such as _Sam Drivers_?


ASUS site only has 64 bit drivers it seems. Anyways, I do feel they should work fine(the Windows 8 ones on Windows 7). Although I've heard a few people facing issues(not specific to the laptop you mentioned but in general I mean) most 3rd party drivers should work too. 


Skyh3ck said:


> which one to go AMD or Intel
> will hp provide warranty for online purchased laptop ?
> suggest some good for home basic use, movies, music, browsing, office work and long battery


Stick with the Intel one IMO. For the type of usage you've mentioned the onboard graphics(HD4000) is more than sufficient IMO. Also, I feel the Intel one will have battery life then the AMD one in question.


harry10 said:


> The battery of my Dell Studio 14 is not charging more than 48%. Does that means it's gone for a toss?



Strange thing. I think you should get the Battery checked out at a local authorized service center before making a change.


----------



## Skyh3ck (Oct 17, 2014)

which one to buy for home use mainly for movies, music, surfing and office work, budget around 20 to 22 k

FK deal please ????


----------



## thetechfreak (Oct 18, 2014)

Skyh3ck said:


> which one to buy for home use mainly for movies, music, surfing and office work, budget around 20 to 22 k
> 
> FK deal please ????



You already posted the link earlier: Error 500 Server Error

This seems the only 4th gen i3 based Laptop in your budget. If you want other brands, you can for the AMD alternative:

Error 500 Server Error


----------



## insaneYLN (Oct 18, 2014)

*Microsoft Windows 7 Drivers for ASUS X552EA-SX006D*



insaneYLN said:


> A teammate of mine has placed an online order for the *ASUS X552EA-SX006D *laptop, Notebooks & Ultrabooks - X552EA - ASUS. Considering the default operating system is DOS, my teammate has the liberty to install the operating system of his choice/preference, and he is inclined towards Microsoft Windows 7 due to prior and current experience with the said platform.
> 
> Unfortunately, ASUS India website's support link, Notebooks & Ultrabooks - X552EA - ASUS lists drivers for Microsoft Windows 8 and 8.1, but not for Microsoft Windows 7. Would the default/inbuilt drivers within Windows 7 suffice, or should he look at alternatives such as _Sam Drivers_?





thetechfreak said:


> ASUS site only has 64 bit drivers it seems. Anyways, I do feel they should work fine(the Windows 8 ones on Windows 7). Although I've heard a few people facing issues(not specific to the laptop you mentioned but in general I mean) most 3rd party drivers should work too.


  @thetechfreak, are there any alternative sources to acquire the Windows 7 drivers for the aforementioned ASUS laptop? Are the _Sam Drivers_ releases suggestible?


----------



## thetechfreak (Oct 18, 2014)

^ You should find most drivers through a Google search. GPU drivers will be available in the specific vendors site.
I haven't used Sam Drivers so can't comment about recommending or not.


----------



## Skyh3ck (Oct 18, 2014)

how good is HP laptop bought from Flipkart, are they good like heating, after sale service, compability with Linux like ubuntu, mint, windows 8.1, availability of drivers

There are few available on FK at good price, 

will i get a cheap price at lamington road


----------



## nabarun_noob (Oct 25, 2014)

thetechfreak said:


> ^ I'd recommend this laptop: Error 500 Server Error
> 
> Although it's 1.5k~ above budget, the Core i5 processor and even the discrete graphics will help you while using CAD, etc.



Thanks for replying And ya   [MENTION=57860]thetechfreak[/MENTION] this laptop was on my wishlist too ! along with this - Error 500 Server Error  .But unfortunately my local shops in kolkata are saying vostro and latitude models of DELL are currently not available in the market.And one guy in from DELL exclusive store also made an allegation that "DELL will not provide provide any service centre support for VOSTRO and LATITUDE models after 1 year.more specificaly,I cant even service that VOSTRO from any DELL service centre,I have to service it from nearby local service centers." Thats why I dropped these models from my wishlist.Is it true ?


----------



## RohitSasikumar60183 (Oct 27, 2014)

Need suggestions for laptop around 40k

1) What is your budget?
*around 40k (can stretch max to 2k more)*


2) What size & weight consideration (if any) would you prefer?
*14". Portability is important*


3) What are the primary tasks you will be performing with this notebook? 
Need this for wife, so basic stuff like browsing, watching movies, light games (prefer old games like CS and new ones like  FIFA )


5) Any typical configuration in your mind you're eying for ?
Open to suggestions. Should not overheat.

4) Are there any brands that you prefer or any you really don't like?
a. Like: Dell, Lenovo
b. Dislike: HP


6) Anything else you would like to say?
Screen resolution: HD would suffice
Battery back up: normal
Purchase place: ( Online (flipkart) or Abroad (US) )

I noted down a few laptops after reading comments on this forum.

Error 500 Server Error

Error 500 Server Error

Error 500 Server Error

Error 500 Server Error

Error 500 Server Error

Please advice on what would be the better option based on my preferences since all of them have mixed reviews


----------



## abhijit_reddevil (Nov 4, 2014)

Hello all,

Looking for a laptop for home use for my relative. Budget Rs.25000. He is a student and main purpose is office work, movies/music, light gaming, net browsing. How's the one below? Any other alternatives?

Error 500 Server Error

I noticed that on the HP site there is a advisory that Amazon India, Snapdeal are not authorized resellers of HP laptops and if people buy from there they will get no warranty coverage from HP India. Does the same apply for Flipkart or are they authorized to sell by HP, Dell, etc? Will it be safe to buy online from Flipkart?


----------



## SaiyanGoku (Nov 4, 2014)

abhijit_reddevil said:


> Hello all,
> 
> Looking for a laptop for home use for my relative. Budget Rs.25000. He is a student and main purpose is office work, movies/music, light gaming, net browsing. How's the one below? Any other alternatives?
> 
> ...



Get Lenovo G50 with quad core amd A8. 
Flipkart

Snapdeal


----------



## topgear (Nov 5, 2014)

RohitSasikumar60183 said:


> Need suggestions for laptop around 40k
> 
> 1) What is your budget?
> *around 40k (can stretch max to 2k more)*
> ...



get Dell Inspiron 5447


----------



## SaiyanGoku (Nov 5, 2014)

Why are OEMs hesitating to include 3/4 USB 3.0 ports and use USB 2.0 ports even these days in low and mid range laptops?

And why the hell they pre-load the single language version of Windows 8.1 instead of the normal one (thats like Windows 7 Home Basic/Starter instead of Windows 7 Home Premium all over again  )?


----------



## seamon (Nov 5, 2014)

SaiyanGoku said:


> Why are OEMs hesitating to include 3/4 USB 3.0 ports and use USB 2.0 ports even these days in low and mid range laptops?
> 
> And why the hell they pre-load the single language version of Windows 8.1 instead of the normal one (thats like Windows 7 Home Basic/Starter instead of Windows 7 Home Premium all over again  )?



Le profit.


----------



## RohitSasikumar60183 (Nov 10, 2014)

is Dell inspiron 5447 better that Lenovo Flex 2? Flex 2 lacks in HDD space and processor but it has better expandable memory, touch as well as hybrid drive.


----------



## thetechfreak (Nov 12, 2014)

RohitSasikumar60183 said:


> is Dell inspiron 5447 better that Lenovo Flex 2? Flex 2 lacks in HDD space and processor but it has better expandable memory, touch as well as hybrid drive.



What are the requirements for your Laptop? Budget? Planning any gaming?


----------



## RohitSasikumar60183 (Nov 13, 2014)

thetechfreak said:


> What are the requirements for your Laptop? Budget? Planning any gaming?



1) What is your budget?
around 40k (can stretch max to 2k more)


2) What size & weight consideration (if any) would you prefer?
14". Portability is important


3) What are the primary tasks you will be performing with this notebook? 
Need this for wife, so basic stuff like browsing, watching movies, light games (prefer old games like CS and new ones like FIFA )


5) Any typical configuration in your mind you're eying for ?
Open to suggestions. Should not overheat.

4) Are there any brands that you prefer or any you really don't like?
a. Like: Dell, Lenovo
b. Dislike: HP


6) Anything else you would like to say?
Screen resolution: HD would suffice
Battery back up: normal
Purchase place: ( Online (flipkart) or Abroad (US) )


----------



## SaiyanGoku (Nov 14, 2014)

RohitSasikumar60183 said:


> 1) What is your budget?
> around 40k (can stretch max to 2k more)
> 
> 
> ...



Lenovo Z50-70 Notebook (4th Gen Ci5/ 4GB/ 1TB/ Free DOS/ 2GB Graph) (59-420313)
HD display with GT 840M

Lenovo Z50 Notebook (4th Gen Ci5/ 4GB/ 1TB/ Free DOS/ 2GB Graph) (59-429623)
FHD Display with GT 820M


----------



## aniketdawn.89 (Nov 25, 2014)

1) What is your budget?

80k to 120k INR (the lower the better ). 


2) What size & weight consideration (if any) would you prefer?

14” and above; preferably less than 6lb. (Will settle for heavier if it is worth it though).


3) What are the primary tasks you will be performing with this notebook?*

Hardcore gaming (latest AAA titles), some game modding, 3D modeling, programming.


5) Any typical configuration in your mind you're eying for ?

I7 (non-ulv) with a minimum of gtx 850m ddr5 (preferably Maxwell gtx 860m).


4) Are there any brands that you prefer or any you really don't like?

This will be my first laptop so can’t really say. Anything that has good build quality and will last me 3 years at least.


6) Anything else you would like to say?

I have used a 768p screen so far. So anything same or above is good.
Battery backup normal would suffice i.e 3-4hrs
Will buy online or retail (hyderabad) but from India


I have been following the various threads about laptop buying posted on TDF and still haven’t been able 
to decide. Though I have shortlisted the following with their pros and cons.

1) Lenovo y50 4gb 860m (77k inr)

Error 500 Server Error

Cheapest among my short listed items but with cheap components. I was primarily gearing to get this one. But the screen and WLAN card quality left me thinking and hence I decided to raise my budget. The only pro for this is an 860m at just 77k inr.

2) Asus g551jk 2gb 850m (80k inr)

Error 500 Server Error

Seems like a good choice with better screen and hardware but has only an 850m. Comes with a blu-ray drive. 

3) MSI ge60 2pf 2gb 860m (102k inr)

Error 500 Server Error

Comparable to the y50 in all aspects except that it is 20k costlier. But it has a better screen, faster hard disk, better WLAN card, better speakers, better keyboard. This seems like a great buy to me as the extra 20k is compensated by quality components.

4) MSI gs60 2pc ghost 2gb 860m (118k inr)

Error 500 Server Error

I am currently drawn to this model just because of its awesome looks and sleek design. Is very portable and has capable hardware. Dual fan cooling keeps the temps really low compared to the above laptops and hence may increase the laptop life. 

I am aware of the great customizable laptops available at xoticpc which are VFM compared to any laptops from India. But my friends living in the US are not coming to India anytime soon and I need this laptop end of December 2014, early January 2015. I also require warranty and local service considering that this will be my first laptop and I want to purchase something that won’t give up on me within 3 years. I also would like to avoid the hassle of importing.

Kindly don’t suggest desktops. I know a desktop is the best VFM but I am a working professional living away from my hometown. I require portability and hence I sadly have to settle for a laptop.

Please provide your suggestions. Thank you.


----------



## kkn13 (Nov 25, 2014)

aniketdawn.89 said:


> 1) What is your budget?
> 
> 80k to 120k INR (the lower the better ).
> 
> ...



Have you considered Alienware?
Dell arguably has the best service in India and since you have a high budget etc,alienware makes sense
also it supports desktop class graphic cards thanks to alienware graphics amplifier
i believe MSI also has something similiar but MSI's variant is rather large(bigger than a printer) and clumsy to operate
I suggested the alienware because of ASS and style statement etc but even MSI is great especially the dual fan one
the only issue with gaming laptops is cooling so whichever one you buy pls check forums for temps etc
i myself am considering getting an alienware 13 soon for college because my current gaming laptops and desktop are too large to be carried to college everyday and my configs are over 2 years old now


----------



## seamon (Nov 25, 2014)

aniketdawn.89 said:


> 1) What is your budget?
> 
> 80k to 120k INR (the lower the better ).
> 
> ...



Go for Error 500 Server Error

Then you can upgrade yourself by adding another 8 GB RAM stick, one or two mSATA SSDs, IC Diamond if you want for better cooling and a Intel 7260 Wifi card.


----------



## aniketdawn.89 (Nov 25, 2014)

kkn13 said:


> Have you considered Alienware?
> Dell arguably has the best service in India and since you have a high budget etc,alienware makes sense
> also it supports desktop class graphic cards thanks to alienware graphics amplifier
> i believe MSI also has something similiar but MSI's variant is rather large(bigger than a printer) and clumsy to operate
> ...


Well you should know that m13x is not available in India let alone the new graphics amplifiers. In fact the lower end alienwares in India still sell with the prehistoric 765m when it is the time of the 900m titans...


----------



## aniketdawn.89 (Nov 25, 2014)

seamon said:


> Go for Error 500 Server Error
> 
> Then you can upgrade yourself by adding another 8 GB RAM stick, one or two mSATA SSDs, IC Diamond if you want for better cooling and a Intel 7260 Wifi card.


Yes I was thinking of getting the apache pro as well. Just a few questions about it.

How is the stock wlan card? Intel 3160 Wilkins peak 2. Really that bad that I need to replace it?

Adding the new ram stick or putting on ic diamond by myself will void warranty right?

How much will the ssds come for and again if I put them in myself will it void warranty?

Thanks.


----------



## seamon (Nov 25, 2014)

aniketdawn.89 said:


> Yes I was thinking of getting the apache pro as well. Just a few questions about it.
> 
> How is the stock wlan card? Intel 3160 Wilkins peak 2. Really that bad that I need to replace it?
> 
> ...



As long as you're not breaking any seals, you are not voiding warranty.
IDK where seals are. Like in Y500, I could change RAM,SSD and Wifi card w/o voiding warranty.
Applying IC Diamond will void warranty btw.


----------



## kkn13 (Nov 25, 2014)

aniketdawn.89 said:


> Well you should know that m13x is not available in India let alone the new graphics amplifiers. In fact the lower end alienwares in India still sell with the prehistoric 765m when it is the time of the 900m titans...



its alienware 13 not m13x(m14x was previous gen)
alienware 14 is available locally in Mumbai-lamington road and alfa
also in laptops a very high gpu etc isnt really a big difference unless it has enough cooling etc
ive noticed most of the higher end laptops from MSI,alienware,Lenovo etc usually heat up alot if you buy the highest configs and thottle badly if run on battery power
just thought ill let you know
but if you want a vfm package the MSI is certainly the king here and followed by the Y510p/Y50
MSI laptops have the best configs for the price and the keyboards etc are made by steelseries so quality is top notch

- - - Updated - - -



aniketdawn.89 said:


> Yes I was thinking of getting the apache pro as well. Just a few questions about it.
> 
> How is the stock wlan card? Intel 3160 Wilkins peak 2. Really that bad that I need to replace it?
> 
> ...



I dont think adding an SSD or RAM sticks will void warranty
not sure about changing wlan card though
putting ic diamond will void warranty for sure on most laptops but MSI might be different
i suggest you try out the lappie as stock itself ie factory stuff and make changes if you need later on(except ram and ssd,those can be changed when its new without any issues)


----------



## seamon (Nov 25, 2014)

kkn13 said:


> its alienware 13 not m13x(m14x was previous gen)
> alienware 13 is available locally in Mumbai-lamington road and alfa
> also in laptops a very high gpu etc isnt really a big difference unless it has enough cooling etc
> ive noticed most of the higher end laptops from MSI,alienware,Lenovo etc usually heat up alot if you buy the highest configs and thottle badly if run on battery power
> ...



What the hell!
Alienware 13 has barely been shipped in the US. How the hell did lamington road get them? It will take another 2-3 months what with all the BIS BS.

Mobile GPUs don't throttle until they reach 95 degrees which only happens when TIM has dried up.

No battery can provide enough power for CPU+GPU to run at full power. You need a UPS battery for that.

- - - Updated - - -

Update:US shipping date for the Alienware 13 is 17 December. Lamington road people have made you a chut**ya


----------



## aniketdawn.89 (Nov 25, 2014)

[MENTION=184724]kkn13[/MENTION]
Am pretty sure I read on nvidia website that alienware 13 is yet to be distributed widely in the us along with the new graphics amps. So are the ones available on lamington road legit? Plus the alienware 13 models come equipped with ulv processors if I am not wrong. That's sacrificing compute power so IMO you can't make that your main system. Its serves more like on the go gaming.
 [MENTION=248727]seamon[/MENTION]
Thanks for your reply though you didn't say why i should change the wlan card on the ge60. Stock one no good?


----------



## kkn13 (Nov 25, 2014)

seamon said:


> What the hell!
> Alienware 13 has barely been shipped in the US. How the hell did lamington road get them? It will take another 2-3 months what with all the BIS BS.
> 
> Mobile GPUs don't throttle until they reach 95 degrees which only happens when TIM has dried up.
> ...



my bad sorry i typed alienware 13 instead of alienware 14 x_x
alienware 14 is available locally not alienware 13
btw you are wrong about batteries not providing enough power ,alot of laptops can run at full cpu+gpu power (i5 3210m+nvidia gt750m) (i7 3612qm + 7750m) etc depends on config and laptop brand
btw whats TIM?


----------



## seamon (Nov 25, 2014)

aniketdawn.89 said:


> Thanks for your reply though you didn't say why i should change the wlan card on the ge60. Stock one no good?



Depends where you are going to use that. If your workplace supports dual band technology(with 500mbps+ speed) then it is highly recommended that you get Intel AC 7260. If it's at home with BSNL BB then everything is good.


----------



## kkn13 (Nov 25, 2014)

aniketdawn.89 said:


> [MENTION=184724]kkn13[/MENTION]
> Am pretty sure I read on nvidia website that alienware 13 is yet to be distributed widely in the us along with the new graphics amps. So are the ones available on lamington road legit? Plus the alienware 13 models come equipped with ulv processors if I am not wrong. That's sacrificing compute power so IMO you can't make that your main system. Its serves more like on the go gaming.
> [MENTION=248727]seamon[/MENTION]
> Thanks for your reply though you didn't say why i should change the wlan card on the ge60. Stock one no good?



sorry about that my bad i typed alienware 13 instead of 14
i just gave alienware 13 as an example and said it was available locally instead of typing alienware 14


----------



## Night-Rider (Nov 25, 2014)

aniketdawn.89 said:


> 1) What is your budget?
> 
> 80k to 120k INR (the lower the better ).
> 
> ...



It is a no brainer to buy the most expensive laptop in your budget ( MSI gs60 2pc ghost 2gb 860m) as it would give best performance. If you had a budget of around 80k, I can recommend ASUS G551JK as I have been using it for a few days and it seems to be VFM. PM me in case you have any questions


----------



## aniketdawn.89 (Nov 25, 2014)

seamon said:


> Depends where you are going to use that. If your workplace supports dual band technology(with 500mbps+ speed) then it is highly recommended that you get Intel AC 7260. If it's at home with BSNL BB then everything is good.


For the time being its gonna be for a 15mbps beam telecom connection. My office is in a restricted environment- won't allow my personal lappy inside. So the system is only gonna be for my personal use


----------



## aniketdawn.89 (Nov 25, 2014)

Night-Rider said:


> It is a no brainer to buy the most expensive laptop in your budget ( MSI gs60 2pc ghost 2gb 860m) as it would give best performance. If you had a budget of around 80k, I can recommend ASUS G551JK as I have been using it for a few days and it seems to be VFM. PM me in case you have any questions


There is a reason why I mentioned "the lower the better" beside my budget. Just coz I have a higher end budget of 120k inr dsnt mean I will spend that much unless its really worth it. I have been saving this money for a year now. And hence I have such a wide budget range. So if something comes cheaper but better I will get that. Though I also don't want to completely compromise on quality like the y50. The problem with g551jk is the 850m. Will it run wild hunt on medium at least? Am still gonna ping you with some questions about the asus model though


----------



## kkn13 (Nov 25, 2014)

aniketdawn.89 said:


> There is a reason why I mentioned "the lower the better" beside my budget. Just coz I have a higher end budget of 120k inr dsnt mean I will spend that much unless its really worth it. I have been saving this money for a year now. And hence I have such a wide budget range. So if something comes cheaper but better I will get that. Though I also don't want to completely compromise on quality like the y50. The problem with g551jk is the 850m. Will it run wild hunt on medium at least? Am still gonna ping you with some questions about the asus model though



the Y50 isnt a compromise on quality at all
its very much worth the price etc
the problem with these laptops is mainly cooling,so even if you can run games on ultra,it depends more on the laptops cooling
Lenovo has decent cooling atleast with the Y50,Y510p


----------



## Night-Rider (Nov 25, 2014)

aniketdawn.89 said:


> There is a reason why I mentioned "the lower the better" beside my budget. Just coz I have a higher end budget of 120k inr dsnt mean I will spend that much unless its really worth it. I have been saving this money for a year now. And hence I have such a wide budget range. So if something comes cheaper but better I will get that. Though I also don't want to completely compromise on quality like the y50. The problem with g551jk is the 850m. Will it run wild hunt on medium at least? Am still gonna ping you with some questions about the asus model though



I am not sure. However if you want to see the performance of GTX850M please refer this:
*www.notebookcheck.net/NVIDIA-GeForce-GTX-850M.107795.0.html

I had a similar reason moving away from the Y50. I really don't want to worry about the screen quality if I am spending 80K on a laptop. Moreover, the accessories given with the ASUS laptop are really great. Moreover, I think Wild Hunt should run at med at HD if not FHD. Shouldn't really be an issue.


----------



## seamon (Nov 25, 2014)

kkn13 said:


> the Y50 isnt a compromise on quality at all
> its very much worth the price etc
> the problem with these laptops is mainly cooling,so even if you can run games on ultra,it depends more on the laptops cooling
> Lenovo has decent cooling atleast with the Y50,Y510p



Maxwell cards won't heat up as much as you think. 860m stays pretty cool.

- - - Updated - - -



aniketdawn.89 said:


> There is a reason why I mentioned "the lower the better" beside my budget. Just coz I have a higher end budget of 120k inr dsnt mean I will spend that much unless its really worth it. I have been saving this money for a year now. And hence I have such a wide budget range. So if something comes cheaper but better I will get that. Though I also don't want to completely compromise on quality like the y50. The problem with g551jk is the 850m. Will it run wild hunt on medium at least? Am still gonna ping you with some questions about the asus model though



It'll run wild hunt @med sure.

- - - Updated - - -

Moreover, if you're up for it, GTX 850m can be overclocked to GTX 860m level.


----------



## aniketdawn.89 (Nov 25, 2014)

kkn13 said:


> the Y50 isnt a compromise on quality at all
> its very much worth the price etc
> the problem with these laptops is mainly cooling,so even if you can run games on ultra,it depends more on the laptops cooling
> Lenovo has decent cooling atleast with the Y50,Y510p


Accepted the y50 is the cheapest laptop with an 860m. But to keep the price there, lenovo sure made a compromise in several places. Including a bad screen, bad wlan card, 5400rpm HD which is slow, and removed the dvd . Sure y50 has good external looks but when ppl start talking about replacing a laptop's parts (screen in this case) right after its purchase, that itself screams compromise right?


----------



## Night-Rider (Nov 25, 2014)

Also, I don't really see a huge difference in performance between a 850m and 860m as per

GeForce GTX 860M | Performance | GeForce 
GeForce GTX 850M | Performance | GeForce

So it all depends on you if you can spend 40k more or not.


----------



## aniketdawn.89 (Nov 25, 2014)

Night-Rider said:


> Also, I don't really see a huge difference in performance between a 850m and 860m as per
> 
> GeForce GTX 860M | Performance | GeForce
> GeForce GTX 850M | Performance | GeForce
> ...


Hmmm... Certainly a very good point to ponder over. How is Asus' ASS btw? (No pun intended  )


----------



## aniketdawn.89 (Nov 25, 2014)

[MENTION=248727]seamon[/MENTION] considering that the 850m is of Kepler make can the g551 jk dissipate the extra heat?


----------



## seamon (Nov 25, 2014)

aniketdawn.89 said:


> [MENTION=248727]seamon[/MENTION] considering that the 850m is of Kepler make can the g551 jk dissipate the extra heat?



850m is Maxwell.

- - - Updated - - -

Why the hell is the wifi card in MSI/Y50 even a problem when all you are going to run is 15 mbps. Intel AC 7260 is strictly for 100mbps upwards.

- - - Updated - - -

Most modems don't even support dual band to utilize the AC 7260.

- - - Updated - - -



aniketdawn.89 said:


> Hmmm... Certainly a very good point to ponder over. How is Asus' ASS btw? (No pun intended  )



Trash but that can be said for MSI too. These are new companies. That said, if you are careful, laptops don't need much servicing. They are good for 2-3 years.


----------



## aniketdawn.89 (Nov 25, 2014)

seamon said:


> 850m is Maxwell.


Really? The 850m on the g551 is maxwell. I surely didn't know that. I thought only the 860m was tested with the maxwell architecture in the 800m series.


----------



## Night-Rider (Nov 25, 2014)

aniketdawn.89 said:


> Hmmm... Certainly a very good point to ponder over. How is Asus' ASS btw? (No pun intended  )



Haha. I had enquired about this as well. Didn't really get bad feedback about the ASS though. Moreover as they have ASUS phones in the market as well so I guess they are going to focus on the service part. 

Moreover, at load I see that the 850m goes up to 68 degrees at max for now, so the cooling is good. It's just that the exhaust is at the left side of the laptop I tend to keep my hand near the exhaust and it is uncomfortable as it heats up the fingers.


----------



## seamon (Nov 25, 2014)

Night-Rider said:


> Haha. I had enquired about this as well. Didn't really get bad feedback about the ASS though. Moreover as they have ASUS phones in the market as well so I guess they are going to focus on the service part.
> 
> Moreover, at load I see that the 850m goes up to 68 degrees at max for now, so the cooling is good. It's just that the exhaust is at the left side of the laptop I tend to keep my hand near the exhaust and it is uncomfortable as it heats up the fingers.



Meanwhile I am pushing 80-85 degrees on OCed Kepler. Even this is not hot.


----------



## Night-Rider (Nov 25, 2014)

seamon said:


> Meanwhile I am pushing 80-85 degrees on OCed Kepler. Even this is not hot.


Do you have 750m?


----------



## kkn13 (Nov 25, 2014)

aniketdawn.89 said:


> Accepted the y50 is the cheapest laptop with an 860m. But to keep the price there, lenovo sure made a compromise in several places. Including a bad screen, bad wlan card, 5400rpm HD which is slow, and removed the dvd . Sure y50 has good external looks but when ppl start talking about replacing a laptop's parts (screen in this case) right after its purchase, that itself screams compromise right?



thats not quite true
first off its FHD display is good i dunno why some people dont like it
the wlan card is bad according to some users but easily replaceable
the 5400rpm drive may be slow but if you see the specs of the laptop,it includes a Caching SSD inside to complement the 5400 spinner making it slower than an SSD setup but faster than a 7200rpm drive
also you can have manufacuring defects with any brand
i myself bought the Dell inspiron 7520 instead of the Lenovo Y500 which my friend bought at the same time
my Dell inspiron has issues with the display already despite people saying Dell quality is the best
my friends Y500 is still working fine
also buying an MSI laptop screams even more compromise given that Lenovo has more service centres than MSI and is a more popular brand so parts for Lenovo will be available more easily
that being said im not saying MSI is a bad buy or Dell laptops are bad but these issues are usually stray and in the end the overall experience is what matters


----------



## seamon (Nov 25, 2014)

Night-Rider said:


> Do you have 750m?



650m....


----------



## aniketdawn.89 (Nov 25, 2014)

Well. In the end am just as confused lol....


----------



## kkn13 (Nov 25, 2014)

aniketdawn.89 said:


> Well. In the end am just as confused lol....



just follow your heart  
I think the MSI is your best bet unless you want to save a few bucks and get the Y50


----------



## aniketdawn.89 (Nov 26, 2014)

kkn13 said:


> just follow your heart
> I think the MSI is your best bet unless you want to save a few bucks and get the Y50


Need to save money. Its either the Asus or lenovo. Now which one


----------



## seamon (Nov 26, 2014)

aniketdawn.89 said:


> Need to save money. Its either the Asus or lenovo. Now which one



Buy Lenovo, import screen for 10k and change it. You'll have the perfect lappy for your budget.


----------



## aniketdawn.89 (Nov 26, 2014)

seamon said:


> Buy Lenovo, import screen for 10k and change it. You'll have the perfect lappy for your budget.


Again. Changing the screen will affect warranty in what way? Am unsure.


----------



## kkn13 (Nov 26, 2014)

aniketdawn.89 said:


> Need to save money. Its either the Asus or lenovo. Now which one





seamon said:


> Buy Lenovo, import screen for 10k and change it. You'll have the perfect lappy for your budget.



Lenovo Y50 will do an excellent job 
+10000 to seamon's suggestion but if you arent sure about changing screen , you can wait it out and change it in future if need be, no problem

- - - Updated - - -



aniketdawn.89 said:


> Again. Changing the screen will affect warranty in what way? Am unsure.



It might but the screen wont run away 
you can see if you like the screen if you dont ,you always have the option to change in the future


----------



## aniketdawn.89 (Nov 26, 2014)

kkn13 said:


> Lenovo Y50 will do an excellent job
> +10000 to seamon's suggestion but if you arent sure about changing screen , you can wait it out and change it in future if need be, no problem
> 
> - - - Updated - - -
> ...


I read on flipkart an user's review. He states that the colours on the y50 are so flushed out that he couldn't make out the face of a character in a movie even. So screen replacement will be needed I guess.

Now coming to the replacement; as stated I need to get it imported. Now if I were getting into importing anyway why wouldn't I just get a sager imported? The whole point was to skip the import part.

So slightly stepping in the Asus court right now. But still not decided 100%. Thanks for all the suggestions though guys  

Let's see if any more options are available before I buy end of December.


----------



## seamon (Nov 26, 2014)

aniketdawn.89 said:


> I read on flipkart an user's review. He states that the colours on the y50 are so flushed out that he couldn't make out the face of a character in a movie even. So screen replacement will be needed I guess.
> 
> Now coming to the replacement; as stated I need to get it imported. Now if I were getting into importing anyway why wouldn't I just get a sager imported? The whole point was to skip the import part.
> 
> ...



You're gonna feel bad when you realize a GTX 970m in Sager can dish out more than 2x performance at the same cost.


----------



## kkn13 (Nov 27, 2014)

seamon said:


> You're gonna feel bad when you realize a GTX 970m in Sager can dish out more than 2x performance at the same cost.



ASS is also important na but 
if something goes wrong,itll be a tough time getting parts etc


----------



## seamon (Nov 27, 2014)

kkn13 said:


> ASS is also important na but
> if something goes wrong,itll be a tough time getting parts etc



I don't think so. Clevos are easily the most serviceable laptops. Except proccy and GPU, you can get its parts anywhere.


----------



## Night-Rider (Nov 27, 2014)

Edit the


----------



## kkn13 (Nov 27, 2014)

seamon said:


> I don't think so. Clevos are easily the most serviceable laptops. Except proccy and GPU, you can get its parts anywhere.



oh ok


----------



## aniketdawn.89 (Nov 27, 2014)

seamon said:


> You're gonna feel bad when you realize a GTX 970m in Sager can dish out more than 2x performance at the same cost.


I know that dude! If only import duties were lesser. Sigh!
You guys know about any other laptops that come with maxwell 850m but are cheaper than the y50?


----------



## aniketdawn.89 (Nov 27, 2014)

seamon said:


> I don't think so. Clevos are easily the most serviceable laptops. Except proccy and GPU, you can get its parts anywhere.


So after checking on xoticpc, a sager with 860m will come for approx $1000 or 62k (the lowest sager with an 860m)

Plus am guessing import via ppobox will be another 20k. So comes to a total of 80k.

So a custom lappy sans the warranty. That a better option?


----------



## seamon (Nov 27, 2014)

aniketdawn.89 said:


> So after checking on xoticpc, a sager with 860m will come for approx $1000 or 62k (the lowest sager with an 860m)
> 
> Plus am guessing import via ppobox will be another 20k. So comes to a total of 80k.
> 
> So a custom lappy sans the warranty. That a better option?



A laptop with GTX 970m will cost you 1163$ or Rs 69780 and ppobox=+20,000 more so less than 90k.
I am not even talking about GTX 860m.
GTX 970m=2xGTX 860m.


----------



## SaiyanGoku (Nov 27, 2014)

aniketdawn.89 said:


> So after checking on xoticpc, a sager with 860m will come for approx $1000 or 62k (the lowest sager with an 860m)
> 
> Plus am guessing import via ppobox will be another 20k. So comes to a total of 80k.
> 
> So a custom lappy sans the warranty. That a better option?



IMO it is. but you should get the 970m version.


----------



## Night-Rider (Nov 27, 2014)

aniketdawn.89 said:


> I know that dude! If only import duties were lesser. Sigh!
> You guys know about any other laptops that come with maxwell 850m but are cheaper than the y50?


Yes there is an hp laptop.  HP Envy k005tx. It would cost you around 71k. But I wouldn't really recommend it as it has an HD screen instead of FHD


----------



## aniketdawn.89 (Nov 27, 2014)

seamon said:


> A laptop with GTX 970m will cost you 1163$ or Rs 69780 and ppobox=+20,000 more so less than 90k.
> I am not even talking about GTX 860m.
> GTX 970m=2xGTX 860m.


The sager np8268 is the lowest sager supporting 970m. So with ic diamond and the 970m and windows 8.1 the model comes to $1450 and approx shipping by ppobox calculator is 20k inr. So total will be 90k + 20k plus dollar conversion charges....  and no warranty...


----------



## Night-Rider (Nov 27, 2014)

aniketdawn.89 said:


> The sager np8268 is the lowest sager supporting 970m. So with ic diamond and the 970m and windows 8.1 the model comes to $1450 and approx shipping by ppobox calculator is 20k inr. So total will be 90k + 20k plus dollar conversion charges....  and no warranty...


Haha. Better get a laptop from India


----------



## aniketdawn.89 (Nov 27, 2014)

NightRider did you get my pm? Please add me on steam if you can. I got questions regarding ur lappy. Steamid: dawnspectre


----------



## Night-Rider (Nov 27, 2014)

Yes I did. I am out of station till Monday. Would add you once I come back.


----------



## seamon (Nov 27, 2014)

aniketdawn.89 said:


> The sager np8268 is the lowest sager supporting 970m. So with ic diamond and the 970m and windows 8.1 the model comes to $1450 and approx shipping by ppobox calculator is 20k inr. So total will be 90k + 20k plus dollar conversion charges....  and no warranty...



IC Diamond is free due to black november deal. Look again.
Buy Win 8 in India.
You also get many free goodies. Sell 'em xD
32GB PD+mousepad+T-shirt etc.

Buying a GTX850m when you can buy GTX 970m.


----------



## aniketdawn.89 (Nov 27, 2014)

Ow great


----------



## Night-Rider (Nov 27, 2014)

Error 500 Server Error


----------



## aniketdawn.89 (Nov 27, 2014)

seamon said:


> IC Diamond is free due to black november deal. Look again.
> Buy Win 8 in India.
> You also get many free goodies. Sell 'em xD
> 32GB PD+mousepad+T-shirt etc.
> ...


You forgot that I will be buying in January. So no black november then. I know the quality of the sager buddy. Its just the price...! Even with just the 970m upgrade and ic diamond total price with shipping comes to total 105k inr approx. Plus the os here in India...


----------



## aniketdawn.89 (Nov 27, 2014)

Night-Rider said:


> Error 500 Server Error


I had already mentioned this NightRider.


----------



## Night-Rider (Nov 27, 2014)

Buddy it all depends on you if you are okay with the hassle of import and are okay with the warranty issues. Sager is the best bet. The performance would be unbeatable


----------



## thetechfreak (Nov 28, 2014)

I wont recommending using a separate imported display. You will most probably run into trouble when cliaming warranty etc.


----------



## insaneYLN (Dec 2, 2014)

*DDR3 SODIMM Memory Modules*

Hello everyone.


I am looking to purchase DDR3 memory modules for two of my laptops - _HP Pavilion g6-1014sa_ and _Acer Aspire V3-551_. I am keen on having a configuration of 2x2GB for the HP laptop, and 2x4GB for the Acer laptop. I am strongly inclined towards *Corsair*'s dual channel memory kits - *CMSO4GX3M2A1333C9* (Corsair Memory â€” 4GB (2 x 2GB) DDR3 SODIMM Memory (CMSO4GX3M2A1333C9) and *CMSO8GX3M2A1333C9* (Corsair Memory â€” 8GB (2 x 4GB) DDR3 SODIMM Memory (CMSO8GX3M2A1333C9), because understandably, both laptops' motherboard would support dual channel architecture.
However, the said Corsair dual channel SODIMM memory modules are currently unavailable on Amazon India.


I would like to know,

Should I drop the idea of dual channel kits and settle for Corsair's single channel modules - *CMSO2GX3M1A1333C9* and *CMSO4GX3M1A1333C9*, but regardless, keeping the aforementioned configuration? 
Is there any other (reliable) online retailer that sells the initially mentioned, Corsair dual channel kits? 
Should I forget about Corsair and consider another readily available manufacturer/brand, that offers a similar type of said dual channel kits, which are currently in stock and available for purchase on some of the popularly reliable online shopping stores? 
  

I await your expertise.


----------



## insaneYLN (Dec 3, 2014)

*Re: DDR3 SODIMM Memory Modules*



insaneYLN said:


> Hello everyone.
> 
> 
> I am looking to purchase DDR3 memory modules for two of my laptops - _HP Pavilion g6-1014sa_ and _Acer Aspire V3-551_. I am keen on having a configuration of 2x2GB for the HP laptop, and 2x4GB for the Acer laptop. I am strongly inclined towards *Corsair*'s dual channel memory kits - *CMSO4GX3M2A1333C9* (Corsair Memory â€” 4GB (2 x 2GB) DDR3 SODIMM Memory (CMSO4GX3M2A1333C9) and *CMSO8GX3M2A1333C9* (Corsair Memory â€” 8GB (2 x 4GB) DDR3 SODIMM Memory (CMSO8GX3M2A1333C9), because understandably, both laptops' motherboard would support dual channel architecture.
> ...


----------



## insaneYLN (Dec 4, 2014)

*Re: DDR3 SODIMM Memory Modules*



insaneYLN said:


> Hello everyone.
> 
> 
> I am looking to purchase DDR3 memory modules for two of my laptops - _HP Pavilion g6-1014sa_ and _Acer Aspire V3-551_. I am keen on having a configuration of 2x2GB for the HP laptop, and 2x4GB for the Acer laptop. I am strongly inclined towards *Corsair*'s dual channel memory kits - *CMSO4GX3M2A1333C9* (Corsair Memory â€” 4GB (2 x 2GB) DDR3 SODIMM Memory (CMSO4GX3M2A1333C9) and *CMSO8GX3M2A1333C9* (Corsair Memory â€” 8GB (2 x 4GB) DDR3 SODIMM Memory (CMSO8GX3M2A1333C9), because understandably, both laptops' motherboard would support dual channel architecture.
> ...


----------



## aniketdawn.89 (Dec 9, 2014)

Guys any idea about the new Acer aspire V nitro 15  model. Has got pretty good specs.

I7 4710hq
Gt860m 4gb
16gb ram


----------



## seamon (Dec 9, 2014)

aniketdawn.89 said:


> Guys any idea about the new Acer aspire V nitro 15  model. Has got pretty good specs.
> 
> I7 4710hq
> Gt860m 4gb
> 16gb ram



Acer usually does not release high end models in India.
Last time I went to check, they had GT 720m as their flagship device.


----------



## aniketdawn.89 (Dec 9, 2014)

Well then its a laugh. Won't say shame anymore coz getting mid range gaming laptops in India is a new joke I believe


----------



## Hrishi (Dec 9, 2014)

I have an acer laptop sporting ( I feel a little ashamed when using this word but anyways ) , i-7 3610QM & GT640m. Performance wise it's pretty nice. However the chassis and display ( not even worthy of mention ) sucks big time. Worst than all the laptops I ever used . Had couple of laptops in few years , 2 from HP , one from Dell. But this one is just crap in build quality.

The ones which had 660m/650m too came with the same flimsy body and parts.
The only upside is the performance for price.

I seriously wouldn't recommend unless you are running in strict budget but need performance beast.

Edit :  I looked at the nitro model , and it seems a nice and different delivery than their usual products.
If priced properly can be a nice catch. But again I speculate the ASS.


----------



## kg11sgbg (Dec 9, 2014)

^ No mate,ACER is much better as is HP and ASUS. LENOVO is the super product (in Laptops/Notebooks).All other manufacturers are best.

The only worst manufacturer with the most crappy and sh!tty notebooks is "DELL". The company "AMD" and its products have already became non-existent.


----------



## seamon (Dec 9, 2014)

^lol you still bickering about that.


----------



## insaneYLN (Dec 10, 2014)

*Re: DDR3 SODIMM Memory Modules*



insaneYLN said:


> Hello everyone.
> 
> 
> I am looking to purchase DDR3 memory modules for two of my laptops - _HP Pavilion g6-1014sa_ and _Acer Aspire V3-551_. I am keen on having a configuration of 2x2GB for the HP laptop, and 2x4GB for the Acer laptop. I am strongly inclined towards *Corsair*'s dual channel memory kits - *CMSO4GX3M2A1333C9* (Corsair Memory â€” 4GB (2 x 2GB) DDR3 SODIMM Memory (CMSO4GX3M2A1333C9) and *CMSO8GX3M2A1333C9* (Corsair Memory â€” 8GB (2 x 4GB) DDR3 SODIMM Memory (CMSO8GX3M2A1333C9), because understandably, both laptops' motherboard would support dual channel architecture.
> ...


----------



## kg11sgbg (Dec 10, 2014)

seamon said:


> [MENTION=123453]kg11sgbg[/MENTION]
> Well, nobody cares if you suffer or not but as members of this forum, it is our duty to steer potential laptop buyers(OP) in the right direction.
> 
> PS:AMD and Dell are cr@p.





seamon said:


> ^lol you still bickering about that.


This is the proof that YOU are *caring* the most for my decision and purchase,otherwise you would have ignored my comments,and go on.
Never in my post I've mentioned your name or otherwise,so why* care *to reply ???
I again thank you very much for your (in)sensitive thoughts with* care* and apt dilemma of the state of mind through which you are.


----------



## seamon (Dec 10, 2014)

Nah I am just amused.


----------



## kkn13 (Dec 10, 2014)

Update on my laptop repair-
Guys i have great news,i finally got my dell back from repair,new display-6k and new heatsink,fan and thermal paste-750 bucks
the new display is a CMO panel,my old one was pathetic and was an AUO panel(despite both being 720p etc and identical on paper)
my new heatsink and fan is actually very aftermarket
the fan - 12000rpm max speed as compared to my old 9000rpm 
my temps for skyrim on high are exact 70c and dont cross that anymore(earlier it reached 105c within 10 mins of skyrim on low)
im in love with my laptop again!!

- - - Updated - - -



kg11sgbg said:


> ^ No mate,ACER is much better as is HP and ASUS. LENOVO is the super product (in Laptops/Notebooks).All other manufacturers are best.
> 
> The only worst manufacturer with the most crappy and sh!tty notebooks is "DELL". The company "AMD" and its products have already became non-existent.



Bullsh*t
I have a dell inspiron 7520 and an Hp G6 with AMD A10 and i totally disagree with your statement
sure lenovo has great products but only their mid range and high end models
acer is pathetic ,HP is decent for low and mid range
Dell low range is over priced but good quality,mid range is excellent,high range is a bit over priced and under powered 
AMD gpus are my preference in a laptop,intel for cpus
but on a budget,id take an AMD A10 over a i3 ulv or something for the same price any day 
for parts and service etc,dell is the king!!
most Asus laptops in India are a joke,the imported ones are great and arguably have the best cooling

- - - Updated - - -



seamon said:


> I don't think so. Clevos are easily the most serviceable laptops. Except proccy and GPU, you can get its parts anywhere.



I would like to alter my previous answer to this,after sending my dell for repair etc
I realized,except for display,battery,cpu and gpu and mobo,most parts of laptops are quite interchangeable such as fan,heatsink,wlan card,dvd writer etc
so i guess clevo based laptops can be safe buys especially since most of them dont have proprietary ports the way apple and few more companies do


----------



## kg11sgbg (Dec 10, 2014)

kkn13 said:


> Update on my laptop repair-
> Guys i have great news,i finally got my dell back from repair,new display-6k and new heatsink,fan and thermal paste-750 bucks
> the new display is a CMO panel,my old one was pathetic and was an AUO panel(despite both being 720p etc and identical on paper)
> my new heatsink and fan is actually very aftermarket
> ...


Thank You , [MENTION=184724]kkn13[/MENTION] for a clear *logical and unbiased* statement.
Friend I am never minding for the word bullsh!t,actually you haven't been through the section *www.digit.in/forum/laptops-netbooks/188871-slim-lightweight-laptop-1080p-screen-general-everyday-use-3.html. Just go through it and read the comment #26 by  [MENTION=248727]seamon[/MENTION]. Judge it yourself.
The above comment which I wrote about DELL and AMD is an absolute sarcasm or mocking of sort to myself.Actually I've also owned/purchased a DELL Inspiron 14 5447,recently through Flipkart.
I never ever mentioned to anyone that you should only buy this DELL laptop/ultrabook and nothing else. Actually I do have some sense of maturity,despite myself being not a geek.
Friend,another appeal, let's forgive and forget each other,what we quarelled about some tablet buying in a separate thread. 
I also do have a very *caring brothe*r,who* cares *about my decisions,likeness,etc., by responding instantaneously to my comment,even though he mentioned beforehand that nobody cares about my purchase.

Any person has the right to buy anything,and you folks are really techno-knowledgeable geek,who really guides for the best experience in buying Laptops,Tablets,Mobiles,PC components,etc. But at the same time ,all members are adults,for whom I respect their *CHOICE* and *DECISION*.
I also appeal to @TDF members that ,PLease do not *misunderstand* me or *misquote *me or *misrepresent* me.
I always TRY to follow and respect the rules of this @TDF.


----------



## seamon (Dec 10, 2014)

^This guy is freakin hilarious!

PS:I'll tell mom you bought Dell


----------



## kg11sgbg (Dec 10, 2014)

^Dwelling on to the world of absolute *fanaticism*.
I am really feeling pity and am sorry about some geek,who has lost himself in mindless ,endless,(non)senseless ,responding to show his caring attitude.
Bravo,caring brother. Just don't feel too much tired for the caring attitude,which might give me some endless laughter...

Thanks again for wasting your time and lamenting upon my comments with your own hilarious beaviour.
Carry On............................................................................................................................................................




> PS: Sorry to the @TDF, I shall end my discussion,for my sweet caring brother,who is caring about my life everytime. I was very much off topic. And I shall return to the topic
> with facts. Let my caring brother go on endlessly with his joking comments,that makes the whole @TDF community laugh.Laughter is the best medicine.


----------



## kkn13 (Dec 11, 2014)

kg11sgbg said:


> Thank You , [MENTION=184724]kkn13[/MENTION] for a clear *logical and unbiased* statement.
> Friend I am never minding for the word bullsh!t,actually you haven't been through the section *www.digit.in/forum/laptops-netbooks/188871-slim-lightweight-laptop-1080p-screen-general-everyday-use-3.html. Just go through it and read the comment #26 by  [MENTION=248727]seamon[/MENTION]. Judge it yourself.
> The above comment which I wrote about DELL and AMD is an absolute sarcasm or mocking of sort to myself.Actually I've also owned/purchased a DELL Inspiron 14 5447,recently through Flipkart.
> I never ever mentioned to anyone that you should only buy this DELL laptop/ultrabook and nothing else. Actually I do have some sense of maturity,despite myself being not a geek.
> ...



sorry i was rude and my "bullsh*t" statement was uncalled for
i didnt know you were being sarcastic
let bygones be bygones 
sorry once again


----------



## kg11sgbg (Dec 11, 2014)

kkn13 said:


> sorry i was rude and my "bullsh*t" statement was uncalled for
> i didnt know you were being sarcastic
> let bygones be bygones
> sorry once again



Friend   [MENTION=184724]kkn13[/MENTION],I am not minding and please don't feel sorry.
Thank You for the comments.

Just an experience about my DELL Inspiron 14 5447 Laptop/Ultrabook :--->
1). Dual booted the system under UEFI BIOS ,running Windows-8.1(64-bit) OR openSUSE-13.2(64-bit).
2). Intel HD 4400 + AMD Radeon R7 265M with latest drivers running perfectly O.K. in Windows.
3). Intel HD 4400 + open source "MESA" drivers,running perfectly O.K. in openSUSE. When I tried to install AMD Radeon drivers(fglrx),the openSUSE is booting up in Text mode.
4). Wifi connectivity is running fine in both OS,but sometimes intermittent disconnection happens.Though the WiFi module is Intel Centrino AC-3160 Dual band,having 802.11 b/g/n/ac standards,which is a good future proof for us.
5). Backlit keyboard is a definite plus point for my usage,when I use the laptop while I relax upon the bed,with the major lights being off.
6).Battery backup is very good ~ 5.3 hrs, if and only if,no external accessories (usb mouse,pendrive,CoolerMaster Notepal L1 cooling pad,etc.)are being attached to the USB drives,else battery tend to deplete faster.
7). Viewing of movies is quite a bit satisfying on the 14" screen. Picture,Video clarity is very good.

Just a share ,Friend,about my 1st Laptop in my life.


----------



## ankush28 (Dec 16, 2014)

Any local shops in Mumbai have Acer C720? Access Denied Snapdeal incereased price *facepalm*


----------



## kkn13 (Dec 16, 2014)

ankush28 said:


> Any local shops in Mumbai have Acer C720? Access Denied Snapdeal incereased price *facepalm*



cmon man,chromebooks arent that great,i highly suggest you get a windows tablet with a keyboard attachment or even a nexus 7
if you want a laptop instead,check these ones instead of chromebook
Error 500 Server Error

Error 500 Server Error


----------



## ankush28 (Dec 16, 2014)

kkn13 said:


> cmon man,chromebooks arent that great,i highly suggest you get a windows tablet with a keyboard attachment or even a nexus 7
> if you want a laptop instead,check these ones instead of chromebook
> Error 500 Server Error
> 
> Error 500 Server Error



Actually Acer C720 is great chromebook for price (It was 16k before...). She only needs it for browsing web, youtube, Basic MS office(So Google Office Suite is enough). Plus Chromebook is lightwight, cool looking and *great battery life* too. So I am going with C720.


----------



## kg11sgbg (Dec 16, 2014)

ankush28 said:


> Actually Acer C720 is great chromebook for price (It was 16k before...). She only needs it for browsing web, youtube, Basic MS office(So Google Office Suite is enough). Plus Chromebook is lightwight, cool looking and *great battery life* too. So I am going with C720.


Chromebooks are really great if the Internet system(of India) is great and the bandwidth is much more greater.
Otherwise it is really cool and vfm to get hold of a Windows based Tablet with (optional) keyboard as suggested by [MENTION=184724]kkn13[/MENTION]
Ultimately its your choice + decision  mate.


----------



## kkn13 (Dec 16, 2014)

ankush28 said:


> Actually Acer C720 is great chromebook for price (It was 16k before...). She only needs it for browsing web, youtube, Basic MS office(So Google Office Suite is enough). Plus Chromebook is lightwight, cool looking and *great battery life* too. So I am going with C720.



ohh ok ,then its good enough for the price and needs
like [MENTION=123453]kg11sgbg[/MENTION] said,its your choice
build quality and stuff is quite nice for the price though


----------



## tanmaymohan (Dec 16, 2014)

Can someone elaborate on this : *www.youtube.com/watch?v=in2RYwjWFyA  ?




P.S. : Maybe wrong thread


----------



## mastercool8695 (Dec 17, 2014)

Hey guys

- - - Updated - - -

Hi guys
My laptop lenovo g510 os having a no display problem
It was working well till this evening but when i tried to boot it a few hours back, it had no display
Its working well with a tv via a hdmi cable

But no display on the laptop screen
Please advise guys


----------



## insaneYLN (Dec 18, 2014)

*Re: DDR3 SODIMM Memory Modules*



insaneYLN said:


> Hello everyone.
> 
> 
> I am looking to purchase DDR3 memory modules for two of my laptops - _HP Pavilion g6-1014sa_ and _Acer Aspire V3-551_. I am keen on having a configuration of 2x2GB for the HP laptop, and 2x4GB for the Acer laptop. I am strongly inclined towards *Corsair*'s dual channel memory kits - *CMSO4GX3M2A1333C9* (Corsair Memory â€” 4GB (2 x 2GB) DDR3 SODIMM Memory (CMSO4GX3M2A1333C9) and *CMSO8GX3M2A1333C9* (Corsair Memory â€” 8GB (2 x 4GB) DDR3 SODIMM Memory (CMSO8GX3M2A1333C9), because understandably, both laptops' motherboard would support dual channel architecture.
> ...


----------



## topgear (Dec 22, 2014)

mastercool8695 said:


> Hey guys
> 
> - - - Updated - - -
> 
> ...



If you can't even see the booting / bios screen then you need to service it.


----------



## kkn13 (Dec 22, 2014)

tanmaymohan said:


> Can someone elaborate on this : *www.youtube.com/watch?v=in2RYwjWFyA  ?
> 
> 
> 
> ...



not wrong thread i guess since its a laptop related query,
the issue with the concept is that very few laptops have an easily usable esata port and the rest of the hardware might bottleneck also since its got open parts,risk of shock is very high i guess
if you want a better example of a similiar concept check out alienware 13 and its graphics accelerator,though clunky,it might actually be one of the first practical ways of doing this(Mac's thunderbolt method doesnt count because it never went fully public and it had a bunch of issues)

- - - Updated - - -



mastercool8695 said:


> Hey guys
> 
> - - - Updated - - -
> 
> ...



could be an issue with the display ribbon
maybe its loose,maybe its broken or needs replacement
if its in warranty,you should get it to the service centre
if not in warranty,you can try DIY but its highly risky and its safer to go through a service centre


----------



## avichandana20000 (Dec 31, 2014)

For LENOVO Z50-70 MODEL Flipkart is showing different prices for apparently same config.


Lenovo Z50-70 Notebook (4th Gen Ci5/ 4GB/ 1TB/ Free DOS) (59-419432) 37990/-

Lenovo Z50-70 Notebook (4th Gen Ci5/ 4GB/ 1TB/ Free DOS) (59-429601) 37770/-

Lenovo Z50-70 Notebook (4th Gen Ci5/ 4GB/ 1TB/ Free DOS) (59-420310) 36500/-

1)Why is the difference?
2)What processor do they have : M or Q ?
3)Which one is good for Net browsing, BRRIP movie playing, casual gaming(like FIFA,ROADRASH(not NFS),IGI) and performing other day to day operations SMOOTHLY like data transfer, file zipping,format changing with Format Factory and light Movie Rendering with Movie Maker.


----------



## kkn13 (Jan 6, 2015)

Guys i have an issue with my laptop again(inspiron 15r turbo) ,i just had the display changed 3 weeks ago and now it again gives 8 beeps with coloured lines on the screen when powered on,if  turn it off and on again,it takes me 3 tries to power on the laptop and then its fine again 
these beeps appear randomly when its powered on (no bsod,no errors,no random shut down etc),theres no knowing when it will occur again from cold boot
so my question is- is it my display again(its a brand new,3 week old display) or is it the lcd ribbon this time??
pls help me out,i tried googling the problem but none of the results match my problem
the results have total gpu/black screen etc errors whereas mine is working fine otherwise so im left wondering if its the lcd ribbon


----------



## DVJex (Jan 8, 2015)

My HP Pavilion G6 when booting up shows an error screen saying a cooling fan is not operating correctly. I called HP and they said it's probably BIOS, but they cant help since I installed an unsupported OS(win 7). Any idea if its a BIOS problem or a dust problem?

I wasnt sure of whether to post here or bump the Pavilion G6 thread.


----------



## rohitshubham (Jan 8, 2015)

kkn13 said:


> Guys i have an issue with my laptop again(inspiron 15r turbo) ,i just had the display changed 3 weeks ago and now it again gives 8 beeps with coloured lines on the screen when powered on,if  turn it off and on again,it takes me 3 tries to power on the laptop and then its fine again
> these beeps appear randomly when its powered on (no bsod,no errors,no random shut down etc),theres no knowing when it will occur again from cold boot
> so my question is- is it my display again(its a brand new,3 week old display) or is it the lcd ribbon this time??
> pls help me out,i tried googling the problem but none of the results match my problem
> the results have total gpu/black screen etc errors whereas mine is working fine otherwise so im left wondering if its the lcd ribbon


Most probably its a fault of connector/ribbon because 8 beeps means LCD problem and as your screen is working fine , it points to faulty ribbon


----------



## kkn13 (Jan 9, 2015)

rohitshubham said:


> Most probably its a fault of connector/ribbon because 8 beeps means LCD problem and as your screen is working fine , it points to faulty ribbon



ohh thanks,its only happened once so im gonna wait and see
if it happens again, ill send it back to the shop where i got it serviced and ask him to change the ribbon 
thanks!


----------



## Skyh3ck (Jan 12, 2015)

budget laptop with best viewing angle (my lenovo has worst ever viewing angel) and full keyboard, at lest 4 gb ram and 500 gb hdd (1TB prferedr)
and good battery life

please suggest under buget 25k


----------



## SaiyanGoku (Jan 12, 2015)

Skyh3ck said:


> budget laptop with best viewing angle (my lenovo has worst ever viewing angel) and full keyboard, at lest 4 gb ram and 500 gb hdd (1TB prferedr)
> and good battery life
> 
> please suggest under buget 25k



almost all laptops at 25k have more or less the same viewing angles. search in notebookcheck for Lenovo G50 with quad core A8.


----------



## kg11sgbg (Jan 16, 2015)

My laptop battery has been overcharged(electric line connected)for nearly 3.5hrs. more time ,will it be any issue for the laptop battery life?
Will the laptop suffer from any issues?
This was the 1st time it happened.


----------



## kkn13 (Jan 16, 2015)

kg11sgbg said:


> My laptop battery has been overcharged(electric line connected)for nearly 3.5hrs. more time ,will it be any issue for the laptop battery life?
> Will the laptop suffer from any issues?
> This was the 1st time it happened.



no not at all
all modern laptops have a Li-ion battery which is designed to prevent overcharging
once it reaches 100%,itll automatically adjust itself and reduce charge and charge again-back and forth so it doesnt do any harm
ive been overcharging all my laptops for a long time now,even my oldest laptop,my vaio,is still fine 9-10 years later


----------



## SaiyanGoku (Jan 16, 2015)

kg11sgbg said:


> My laptop battery has been overcharged(electric line connected)for nearly 3.5hrs. more time ,will it be any issue for the laptop battery life?
> Will the laptop suffer from any issues?
> This was the 1st time it happened.



Once it gets full, the battery is disconnected and the laptop switches to AC power. IMO use it on AC power always and on batteries if AC power isn't available to prolong battery life.


----------



## seamon (Jan 16, 2015)

kkn13 said:


> no not at all
> all modern laptops have a Li-ion battery which is designed to prevent overcharging
> once it reaches 100%,itll automatically adjust itself and reduce charge and charge again-back and forth so it doesnt do any harm
> ive been overcharging all my laptops for a long time now,even my oldest laptop,my vaio,is still fine 9-10 years later



That doesn't happen unless that setting is turned on.

- - - Updated - - -



kg11sgbg said:


> My laptop battery has been overcharged(electric line connected)for nearly 3.5hrs. more time ,will it be any issue for the laptop battery life?
> Will the laptop suffer from any issues?
> This was the 1st time it happened.



Yep keeping the battery at 100% will reduce its health. Turn on the desktop mode option in Dell or Battery Health option in Lenovo. Other brand laptops have such settings too.

I have seen damage of upto 10% when overcharged laptops are displayed at Official stores.

- - - Updated - - -



SaiyanGoku said:


> Once it gets full, the battery is disconnected and the laptop switches to AC power. IMO use it on AC power always and on batteries if AC power isn't available to prolong battery life.



I don't think that happens.


----------



## DVJex (Jan 16, 2015)

If you guys dont keep moving around with the laptop, just remove the battery and be on AC power full time. If you plan on doing this for a long time, I would suggest a full charge-discharge cycle every 2-4 weeks.


----------



## seamon (Jan 16, 2015)

DVJex said:


> If you guys dont keep moving around with the laptop, just remove the battery and be on AC power full time. If you plan on doing this for a long time, I would suggest a full charge-discharge cycle every 2-4 weeks.



You'll lose work if you don't have an ups.

My laptop is on the 50-60% battery setting mode. It stays plugged in all the time. It runs 24/7. Battery plugged in all the time. It's overclocked to extreme levels with temps in 80s range. Yet my battery wear is just 1% in 2 years. I don't do this charging discharging every 2 weeks.


----------



## kg11sgbg (Jan 16, 2015)

kkn13 said:


> no not at all
> all modern laptops have a Li-ion battery which is designed to prevent overcharging
> once it reaches 100%,itll automatically adjust itself and reduce charge and charge again-back and forth so it doesnt do any harm
> ive been *overcharging all my laptops for a long time now,even my oldest laptop,my vaio,is still fine 9-10 years later*



Thanks for the assurance,Friend.



SaiyanGoku said:


> Once it gets full, the battery is disconnected and the laptop switches to AC power. IMO use it on AC power always and on batteries if AC power isn't available to prolong battery life.


Thank you friend again for a reassurance.
Seems it happns in my DELL Inspiron 15 5447.
Since the battery indicator glows for upto 100% full charge,but then the indicator glow switches off after full charge.
So there must be a circuit breaker for protecting the battery from beyond overcharge.



seamon said:


> Yep keeping the battery at 100% will reduce its health. Turn on the desktop mode option in Dell or Battery Health option in Lenovo. Other brand laptops have such settings too.
> 
> I have seen damage of upto 10% when overcharged laptops are displayed at Official stores.


Thanks ,brother for this fact,which had been discussed under a previous section/thread on this @TDF.
The DELL Laptop does have change of Battery configs. under System UEFI BIOS(Customise the Battery settings) as well as under Windows-8.1
Since I had prepared this Laptop as a Dual Boot OS mode(*Windows-8.1 + Mint Linux-17.1*; erased the openSUSE-13.2 that I had installed previously a couple of months back),isin't it useful to change settings from within the BIOS?
What is your say brother,regarding this aspect?



> *P.S*. My brother if I had hurt you earlier due to some flame war on some topic,I am extremely sorry. I regret and feel remorse on building up such aggravating situation.
> I never intend to subdue or supress anybody's feelings,expressions or opinions.It is the difference of opinions,albeit by a healthier way,that I had learned a great deal from you folks who are already into geekdom.Let us  forget the past and tread along on this extreme caring and learning platform for our better stable future + prospects. No Hard Feelings ,Brother.


----------



## seamon (Jan 16, 2015)

kg11sgbg said:


> Thanks for the assurance,Friend.
> 
> 
> Thank you friend again for a reassurance.
> ...



It was discussed? Gee, I don't even remember.
IDK about BIOS settings, I haven't checked yet but it sure is present in the Dell install of Windows.


----------



## kg11sgbg (Jan 16, 2015)

seamon said:


> It was discussed? Gee, I don't even remember.
> IDK about BIOS settings, I haven't checked yet but it sure is present in the Dell install of Windows.


Yes you are correct,it is present in DELL install of Windows.
It is also present within the UEFI settings of the BIOS,where an user can change the settings of battery configuration through customised settings.


----------



## seamon (Jan 16, 2015)

kg11sgbg said:


> Yes you are correct,it is present in DELL install of Windows.
> It is also present within the UEFI settings of the BIOS,where an user can change the settings of battery configuration through customised settings.



This setting prevents calibration of the battery however. Change this setting in the bios only after calibrating the battery.


----------



## kkn13 (Jan 16, 2015)

seamon said:


> That doesn't happen unless that setting is turned on.
> 
> - - - Updated - - -
> 
> ...



its on by default,atleast on Dell,HP and Vaio i can confirm


----------



## seamon (Jan 16, 2015)

kkn13 said:


> its on by default,atleast on Dell,HP and Vaio i can confirm



Yea some laptops have the setting on by default. My Y500 has it on by default. However, my Dell didn't have it on.


----------



## rjtjn276 (Jan 16, 2015)

Hello..... How is HP r033tx for watching movies and some gaming? Should I go for it or any other? any other in similar price range?


----------



## DVJex (Jan 17, 2015)

seamon said:


> You'll lose work if you don't have an ups.
> 
> My laptop is on the 50-60% battery setting mode. It stays plugged in all the time. It runs 24/7. Battery plugged in all the time. It's overclocked to extreme levels with temps in 80s range. Yet my battery wear is just 1% in 2 years. I don't do this charging discharging every 2 weeks.


I have power backup, so np for me. The full discharge is recommended, not mandatory so I guess it's fine.
On a side note, that heat didnt affect your battery?


----------



## kg11sgbg (Jan 17, 2015)

[MENTION=248727]seamon[/MENTION], brother wanting an advice for the setup of battery saving features in my DELL Inspiron 14 5447 laptop.

My laptop under Windows-8.1 has :--->

*img904.imageshack.us/img904/5414/f4KjzS.png
I've chosen the last option.
Is the settings correct?
Anything to configure?

Or shall I select the 2nd option?
Please Help,bro. if you may.


----------



## seamon (Jan 17, 2015)

kg11sgbg said:


> [MENTION=248727]seamon[/MENTION], brother wanting an advice for the setup of battery saving features in my DELL Inspiron 14 5447 laptop.
> 
> My laptop under Windows-8.1 has :--->
> 
> ...



You might want to keep the difference between start and stop at 10%(eg 80/90).


----------



## kg11sgbg (Jan 17, 2015)

seamon said:


> You might want to keep the difference between start and stop at 10%(eg 80/90).


I kept at 50%<->70%


----------



## kkn13 (Jan 18, 2015)

kg11sgbg said:


> I kept at 50%<->70%



or just keep it at adaptive,the laptop will decide the proper ranges however necessary


----------



## kg11sgbg (Jan 18, 2015)

kkn13 said:


> or just keep it at adaptive,the laptop will decide the proper ranges however necessary



In that case while at home,can I keep the charger/adapter connected *on* to the laptop always?
Or will it be a safe bet to select option 2 ,i.e., "Primarily AC use".
Guidance needed,friend.


----------



## kkn13 (Jan 18, 2015)

kg11sgbg said:


> In that case while at home,can I keep the charger/adapter connected *on* to the laptop always?
> Or will it be a safe bet to select option 2 ,i.e., "Primarily AC use".
> Guidance needed,friend.



I think adaptive means it will select based on the situation so it should be safer to use it on that
even if desktop charge is off,theres always some level of protection to prevent issues with battery/AC power


----------



## dashing.sujay (Jan 18, 2015)

kg11sgbg said:


> In that case while at home,can I keep the charger/adapter connected *on* to the laptop always?
> Or will it be a safe bet to select option 2 ,i.e., "Primarily AC use".
> Guidance needed,friend.



Please never use the laptop "always" on the battery otherwise your battery will conk off as soon as possible.

Charge it full, then use it on battery. you can keep 60-40 ratio (AC:Battery), but "always" of either is very bad.


----------



## seamon (Jan 18, 2015)

dashing.sujay said:


> Please never use the laptop "always" on the battery otherwise your battery will conk off as soon as possible.
> 
> Charge it full, then use it on battery. you can keep 60-40 ratio (AC:Battery), but "always" of either is very bad.



charging and then using on the battery will lead to wastage of battery cycles. It is better to use the laptop always on ac power with the setting(50-60/70-90) on.


----------



## kkn13 (Jan 18, 2015)

dashing.sujay said:


> Please never use the laptop "always" on the battery otherwise your battery will conk off as soon as possible.
> 
> Charge it full, then use it on battery. you can keep 60-40 ratio (AC:Battery), but "always" of either is very bad.



my 8 year old Vaio hasnt conked off,never even had to get it serviced

- - - Updated - - -

once the battery reaches 100 on any laptop,itll automatically switch to AC Power and not use the battery at all
if you have desktop charge etc on,itll maintain it at 99-100 by charge and discharge
Theres no way of frying a laptop battery by overcharging
the charging cycles thing is only if you regularly discharge to absolute 0 and charge to 100 ie a full cycle every day-thus increasing battery wear
the battery can be affected by heat however ie while gaming etc


----------



## kg11sgbg (Jan 18, 2015)

Confused about the power settings in Laptop ,boys...
If I go with  [MENTION=184724]kkn13[/MENTION],then --->* Adaptive * (LOGIC IS SOUND)

Else if I go with  [MENTION=248727]seamon[/MENTION],then---> *Custom* (LOGIC IS STABLE) 

I have to go for a toss as it seems...


----------



## kkn13 (Jan 18, 2015)

kg11sgbg said:


> Confused about the power settings in Laptop ,boys...
> If I go with  [MENTION=184724]kkn13[/MENTION],then --->* Adaptive * (LOGIC IS SOUND)
> 
> Else if I go with  [MENTION=248727]seamon[/MENTION],then---> *Custom* (LOGIC IS STABLE)
> ...



Can a laptop battery overcharge if mains power is left on. - Laptop General Hardware Forum - Laptop - Dell Community
straight from Dells own forums
I think removing the battery and using the laptop only on Mains is risky
the battery acts as a kind of UPS and will prevent damage to the laptop in case of a power surge or spike in the mains(electricity) or if electricity goes away
the only time i think you should remove the battery is if the laptop is overheating alot while gaming etc(for eg 80-90c,which is harmful for both laptop and battery)

It is very confusing I know because theres equal logic to both theories mentioned in this thread but I havent faced any issues with "overcharging" etc with any of my laptops so I continue to follow my method


----------



## seamon (Jan 18, 2015)

kg11sgbg said:


> Confused about the power settings in Laptop ,boys...
> If I go with  [MENTION=184724]kkn13[/MENTION],then --->* Adaptive * (LOGIC IS SOUND)
> 
> Else if I go with  [MENTION=248727]seamon[/MENTION],then---> *Custom* (LOGIC IS STABLE)
> ...



Anyone is fine. Go with adaptive.


----------



## DVJex (Jan 18, 2015)

If you have power backup, take the easy way out and use lap without battery.



kkn13 said:


> if you have desktop charge etc on,itll maintain it at 99-100 by charge and discharge
> Theres no way of frying a laptop battery by overcharging
> the charging cycles thing is only if you regularly discharge to absolute 0 and charge to 100 ie a full cycle every day-thus increasing battery wear


Actually even 99-100 charge/discharge reduces battery cycles. Just slower.
Most batteries you cant discharge fully to 0, you discharge to 5-10% and charge to 100%.


----------



## kkn13 (Jan 18, 2015)

DVJex said:


> If you have power backup, take the easy way out and use lap without battery.
> 
> 
> Actually even 99-100 charge/discharge reduces battery cycles. Just slower.
> Most batteries you cant discharge fully to 0, you discharge to 5-10% and charge to 100%.



not really,it can slip to absolute 0 if you try booting after it shuts down to conserve power
also power backup doesnt matter,it can still surge/spike


----------



## seamon (Jan 18, 2015)

kkn13 said:


> not really,it can slip to absolute 0 if you try booting after it shuts down to conserve power
> also power backup doesnt matter,it can still surge/spike



If you discharge it to 0% and let it stay there, the battery will lose its intended operating voltage.


----------



## kg11sgbg (Jan 18, 2015)

To my Helpful Friends, [MENTION=248727]seamon[/MENTION] + [MENTION=184724]kkn13[/MENTION], I am posting screenshots of Battery Care apps./tool,if both of you please study and give me advice + suggestions or recommendations :--->

*img913.imageshack.us/img913/9056/shceva.png

*img910.imageshack.us/img910/4463/GIGMSm.png

*img903.imageshack.us/img903/80/I156kO.png
 [MENTION=248727]seamon[/MENTION],when do I caibrate the battery according to info. present?
To both of you the log shows 0 cycles of charge/discharge.
The wear of battery has already been 5.72% and I* want to arrest it* from further wear.

*Simply put,I want to increase the longeivity of the laptop battery,brothers.
*


----------



## kkn13 (Jan 18, 2015)

seamon said:


> If you discharge it to 0% and let it stay there, the battery will lose its intended operating voltage.



exactly what im saying..


----------



## DVJex (Jan 18, 2015)

Calibrate the battery every 2-4 weeks. In terms of cycles, I have no idea.


----------



## SaiyanGoku (Jan 19, 2015)

How to control fan speed? fan isn't showing up on speedfan 

(Laptop: Lenovo R61)


----------



## seamon (Jan 19, 2015)

SaiyanGoku said:


> How to control fan speed? fan isn't showing up on speedfan
> 
> (Laptop: Lenovo R61)



You can't do that on some laptops. I can't on the Y500 too.


----------



## kkn13 (Jan 19, 2015)

SaiyanGoku said:


> How to control fan speed? fan isn't showing up on speedfan
> 
> (Laptop: Lenovo R61)



Lenovo and HP dont allow speedfan manual control
Dell and Sony do
One workaround is to flash a custom bios but thats risky,rare and voids warranty or may even permanently damage the laptop

- - - Updated - - -



seamon said:


> You can't do that on some laptops. I can't on the Y500 too.



custom bios can but its very very risky imho and is probably best left alone

*forum.techinferno.com/lenovo-ibm/2874-lenovo-y400-y500-unlocked-bios-wlan-whitelist-mod.html


----------



## SaiyanGoku (Jan 19, 2015)

kkn13 said:


> Lenovo and HP dont allow speedfan manual control
> Dell and Sony do
> One workaround is to flash a custom bios but thats risky,rare and *voids warranty or may even permanently damage the laptop*



If you knew how old my laptop is, you'd wonder how its still alive and working good. 

On-topic: where can I find such custom BIOS?


----------



## teaj (Jan 19, 2015)

Hello guys, I am looking for a thermal paste for my Dell Inspiron 15R. I am thinking about Arctic MX-4 but where can i get this online or offline in New Delhi? What about Arctic silver 5? Is AS5 better than MX4 ?


----------



## seamon (Jan 19, 2015)

kkn13 said:


> Lenovo and HP dont allow speedfan manual control
> Dell and Sony do
> One workaround is to flash a custom bios but thats risky,rare and voids warranty or may even permanently damage the laptop
> 
> ...





SaiyanGoku said:


> If you knew how old my laptop is, you'd wonder how its still alive and working good.
> 
> On-topic: where can I find such custom BIOS?



I am on a custom bios for overclocking but still can't control fan speed. I think Lenovo disables that.


----------



## kkn13 (Jan 19, 2015)

SaiyanGoku said:


> If you knew how old my laptop is, you'd wonder how its still alive and working good.
> 
> On-topic: where can I find such custom BIOS?



which model?

- - - Updated - - -



seamon said:


> I am on a custom bios for overclocking but still can't control fan speed. I think Lenovo disables that.



I dunno about Lenovo but for some laptops,custom bios might revive fan control
you can see the changelog of custom bios threads incase someone found a way

EDIT- I just checked some other forums,Lenovos dust removal option in Lenovo Energy enables fans to run on 100


----------



## SaiyanGoku (Jan 19, 2015)

kkn13 said:


> which model?
> 
> - - - Updated - - -
> 
> ...



Lenovo R61

Tried to replace the thermal paste on dad's Dell N5110, 2 of the screws which keep heatsink attached to the mobo didn't even budge.


----------



## seamon (Jan 19, 2015)

SaiyanGoku said:


> Lenovo R61
> 
> Tried to replace the thermal paste on dad's Dell N5110, 2 of the screws which keep heatsink attached to the mobo didn't even budge.



They are supposed to be tight to apply maximum pressure unto the core for best contact.

- - - Updated - - -



kkn13 said:


> which model?
> 
> - - - Updated - - -
> 
> ...



Yep that is the only way to make it run at 100%. However, it has been speculated that running it at 100% all the time might damage the fans.


----------



## kkn13 (Jan 19, 2015)

seamon said:


> Yep that is the only way to make it run at 100%. However, it has been speculated that running it at 100% all the time might damage the fans.



Yep thats true!


----------



## dashing.sujay (Jan 20, 2015)

seamon said:


> charging and then using on the battery will lead to wastage of battery cycles. It is better to use the laptop always on ac power with the setting(50-60/70-90) on.





kkn13 said:


> my 8 year old Vaio hasnt conked off,never even had to get it serviced
> 
> - - - Updated - - -
> 
> ...



By conking off I didn't mean over charging or overheating. Of course it won't "over charge". I just meant going bad.

This is what I saw in some of the laptops, especially in Dell laptops. There was one friend, who didn't use his battery  single second, and his battery went from 4 hours to 4 sec in less than a year.

I might be wrong, but I just shared what I observed in day to day experience.


----------



## seamon (Jan 20, 2015)

dashing.sujay said:


> By conking off I didn't mean over charging or overheating. Of course it won't "over charge". I just meant going bad.
> 
> This is what I saw in some of the laptops, especially in Dell laptops. There was one friend, who didn't use his battery  single second, and his battery went from 4 hours to 4 sec in less than a year.
> 
> I might be wrong, but I just shared what I observed in day to day experience.



Dell batteries are naturally bad. My laptop was overcharged in the official store for like 1 day and it showed wear at 10%. I got the battery replaced on the spot.


----------



## kkn13 (Jan 20, 2015)

seamon said:


> Dell batteries are naturally bad. My laptop was overcharged in the official store for like 1 day and it showed wear at 10%. I got the battery replaced on the spot.



Yeah Dell batteries wear out pretty fast but overcharging etc isnt the cause
apparently two manufacturers make dell batteries,one is the stock one we get in India,the other is obtained from abroad or if you RMA your battery at the service centre
the stock one is pathetic,I have 23% wear in just 2.5 years whereas my 8 year old vaio still has 18% and my 2 year old HP G6 has 0%
Dell really needs to do some quality control in Indian models for its displays and batteries

- - - Updated - - -



dashing.sujay said:


> I might be wrong, but I just shared what I observed in day to day experience.



yeah but its not because of overcharging
Dell uses poor quality batteries in India,if you RMA them,you get better quality ones made by another brand


----------



## dashing.sujay (Jan 20, 2015)

One more thing I'd like to say that battery wear should be taken with a pinch of salt as it does not shows the whole story.

Say if a laptop has got 0% wear, so technically that should also be giving 100% back up of its capacity, but it does not.


----------



## kg11sgbg (Jan 21, 2015)

kkn13 said:


> Yeah *Dell batteries wear out pretty fast but overcharging etc isnt the cause*
> apparently two manufacturers make dell batteries,one is the stock one we get in India,the other is obtained from abroad or if you RMA your battery at the service centre
> the stock one is pathetic,I have 23% wear in just 2.5 years whereas my 8 year old vaio still has 18% and my 2 year old HP G6 has 0%
> Dell really needs to do some quality control in Indian models for its displays and batteries
> ...


That means [MENTION=184724]kkn13[/MENTION],as according to your usage + experience,DELL Batteries are a crap.
In that case,when do I RMA to DELL for a battery change???


----------



## kkn13 (Jan 21, 2015)

dashing.sujay said:


> One more thing I'd like to say that battery wear should be taken with a pinch of salt as it does not shows the whole story.
> 
> Say if a laptop has got 0% wear, so technically that should also be giving 100% back up of its capacity, but it does not.



yep plus even the wear itself will always fluctuate all the time ive noticed
mine has gone upto 35% once and come back to 20% after a full recalibration and another recalibration later 18%

- - - Updated - - -



kg11sgbg said:


> That means [MENTION=184724]kkn13[/MENTION],as according to your usage + experience,DELL Batteries are a crap.
> In that case,when do I RMA to DELL for a battery change???



Yeah atleast on my laptop model and gen/series - 3rd gen ivy bridge based inspirons which are notorious for this
but its only if you got the bad manufacture batteries - Sanyo i think
the RMA one is Simplo

EDIT- Heres the thread where I learned of this
*www.digit.in/forum/laptops-netbooks/158133-dell-inspiron-14r-15r-17r-turbo-laptop-thread-309.html

I didnt take an RMA one as I was out of warranty when it reached alarming levels now its constant at 30% again and I usually use it on AC only so battery isnt that big a concern for me as long as I get 2hrs battery life when in college etc


----------



## kg11sgbg (Jan 21, 2015)

[MENTION=184724]kkn13[/MENTION],when do and how do I callibrate/recallibrate the laptop battery?


----------



## kkn13 (Jan 21, 2015)

kg11sgbg said:


> [MENTION=184724]kkn13[/MENTION],when do and how do I callibrate/recallibrate the laptop battery?



the simplest is a full recharge and full discharge
though it shouldnt be done too often otherwise itll harm the battery instead of the opposite


----------



## kg11sgbg (Jan 22, 2015)

kkn13 said:


> the simplest is a full recharge and full discharge
> though it shouldnt be done too often otherwise itll harm the battery instead of the opposite



I did it yesterday night. Completely discharged my laptop's battery to 0%  through continuous usage and monitoring through the battery care tool,till it shutdown completely. Later with immediate effect I recharged it fully to 100%,while I was asleep whole of night.


----------



## insaneYLN (Jan 28, 2015)

*Troubleshooting a laptop with a non-stock AC adapter*

Hello everyone.


While troubleshooting a laptop's malfunctioning issue, what is/are the prime factor(s) to consider while attempting to diagnose with a different (non-stock) AC adapter? Illustratively, my *HP Pavilion g6-1014sa* laptop has malfunctioned, and relatedly, its stock AC adapter's electrical ratings are - 65W, Output: 18.5V and 3.5A.
 

Is it advisable to use an AC adapter of another/different laptop brand?


----------



## seamon (Jan 28, 2015)

*Re: Troubleshooting a laptop with a non-stock AC adapter*



insaneYLN said:


> Hello everyone.
> 
> 
> While troubleshooting a laptop's malfunctioning issue, what is/are the prime factor(s) to consider while attempting to diagnose with a different (non-stock) AC adapter? Illustratively, my *HP Pavilion g6-1014sa* laptop has malfunctioned, and relatedly, its stock AC adapter's electrical ratings are - 65W, Output: 18.5V and 3.5A.
> ...



Just one thing.....output voltage should be same.


----------



## insaneYLN (Jan 30, 2015)

*Re: Troubleshooting a laptop with a non-stock AC adapter*



insaneYLN said:


> Hello everyone.
> 
> 
> While troubleshooting a laptop's malfunctioning issue, what is/are the prime factor(s) to consider while attempting to diagnose with a different (non-stock) AC adapter? Illustratively, my *HP Pavilion g6-1014sa* laptop has malfunctioned, and relatedly, its stock AC adapter's electrical ratings are - 65W, Output: 18.5V and 3.5A.
> ...





seamon said:


> Just one thing.....output voltage should be same.



I was able to borrow two Dell AC adapters; with the pin shape and size that would eventually fit my HP laptop's charging port. Unfortunately, both AC adapters' output voltage is 19.5V.


----------



## kkn13 (Jan 30, 2015)

*Re: Troubleshooting a laptop with a non-stock AC adapter*



insaneYLN said:


> I was able to borrow two Dell AC adapters; with the pin shape and size that would eventually fit my HP laptop's charging port. Unfortunately, both AC adapters' output voltage is 19.5V.



wouldnt advise it,its very risky and theres a chance of frying the port or even the mobo
ive done this with a camera before,dont try it trust me


----------



## insaneYLN (Feb 10, 2015)

*Re: Troubleshooting a laptop with a non-stock AC adapter*



insaneYLN said:


> Hello everyone.
> 
> 
> While troubleshooting a laptop's malfunctioning issue, what is/are the prime factor(s) to consider while attempting to diagnose with a different (non-stock) AC adapter? Illustratively, my *HP Pavilion g6-1014sa* laptop has malfunctioned, and relatedly, its stock AC adapter's electrical ratings are - 65W, Output: 18.5V and 3.5A.
> ...





seamon said:


> Just one thing.....output voltage should be same.





insaneYLN said:


> I was able to borrow two Dell AC adapters; with the pin shape and size that would eventually fit my HP laptop's charging port. Unfortunately, both AC adapters' output voltage is 19.5V.





kkn13 said:


> wouldnt advise it,its very risky and theres a chance of frying the port or even the mobo
> ive done this with a camera before,dont try it trust me



After much inquiries and subsequent requests, I have been able to borrow from a family friend's acquaintance, the AC adapter of an HP Pavilion laptop; belonging to the *g6 series*. However unfortunately, the output voltage of the AC adapter is 19.0V.
 

Could anyone confirm, if HP India's customer support service helpline number is indeed, *1800 425 4999*?


----------



## SaiyanGoku (Feb 10, 2015)

*Re: Troubleshooting a laptop with a non-stock AC adapter*



insaneYLN said:


> After much inquiries and subsequent requests, I have been able to borrow from a family friend's acquaintance, the AC adapter of an HP Pavilion laptop; belonging to the *g6 series*. However unfortunately, the output voltage of the AC adapter is 19.0V.
> 
> 
> Could anyone confirm, if HP India's customer support service helpline number is indeed, *1800 425 4999*?



ask [MENTION=85950]Gollum[/MENTION]


----------



## whatsapp (Feb 13, 2015)

s there a way that i can have rates from bombay like this ?


----------



## mohsin2cool (Feb 14, 2015)

guys plz put ur comments about this laptopAcer Aspire E5-571G Touchscreen Notebook (NX.MRGSI.002) (4th Gen Intel Core i7- 8GB RAM- 1 TB HDD- 15.6 Inches- Win 8.1- 2GB Graphics) (Red) - Buy Laptops Online @ Best Price on Snapdeal.com


----------



## SaiyanGoku (Feb 14, 2015)

mohsin2cool said:


> guys plz put ur comments about this laptopAcer Aspire E5-571G Touchscreen Notebook (NX.MRGSI.002) (4th Gen Intel Core i7- 8GB RAM- 1 TB HDD- 15.6 Inches- Win 8.1- 2GB Graphics) (Red) - Buy Laptops Online @ Best Price on Snapdeal.com


ULV i7 + 820m for 53k, rest is upto you.


----------



## kg11sgbg (Feb 14, 2015)

mohsin2cool said:


> guys plz put ur comments about this laptopAcer Aspire E5-571G Touchscreen Notebook (NX.MRGSI.002) (4th Gen Intel Core i7- 8GB RAM- 1 TB HDD- 15.6 Inches- Win 8.1- 2GB Graphics) (Red) - Buy Laptops Online @ Best Price on Snapdeal.com


*First *of all, recently many buyers of this platform at TDF has faced issues and problems while purchasing from Snpdeal. And in this case you are ready to shell in Rs.53k so be careful.

*Secondly*,why don't you search at Flipkart?

*Thirdly*,you will get similar to same specs of Laptop from Lenovo or HP or DELL at a lower price from Flipkart.Search extensively.

In fact some of our good Tech enthusiasts and geeky friends has opened a Lenovo Club unofficially(*no pun intended and no offence please* also don't treat with sarcasm )from whom you will get very true and real help about purchasing a laptop.It will be beneficial for you in future also.

- - - Updated - - -

Don't get swayed away by mere looks only on a notebook,always go by specs. and functioning/performance...


----------



## mohsin2cool (Feb 15, 2015)

thanks guys


----------



## SaiyanGoku (Mar 9, 2015)

SaiyanGoku said:


> Tried to replace the thermal paste on dad's Dell N5110, 2 of the 5 screws which keep heatsink attached to the mobo didn't even budge.



Tried it again today, still couldn't open them. 
All efforts in vain.

Can anybody tell how to unscrew them?
Its getting serious now. Temperatures are reaching 85* C while playing Arkham Asylum and PES 2015.


----------



## kkn13 (Mar 9, 2015)

SaiyanGoku said:


> Tried it again today, still couldn't open them.
> All efforts in vain.
> 
> Can anybody tell how to unscrew them?
> Its getting serious now. Temperatures are reaching 85* C while playing Arkham Asylum and PES 2015.



I had the same issue with my 7520
dude dont use that screwdriver anymore
for tight screws like that,buy a brand new sealed one with the "teeth" or whatever its called,intact
i ruined 2 screws on my laptop that way and got it out with great difficulty and now keep one of those screws a bit loose just in case 
if you still have no luck,try a proper technician ,if you try too hard,you might cause permanent damage

btw if you succeed,your temps will drop drastically,N5110 and 7520 body etc is very similiar
mine doesnt cross 71c now even with skyrim on high


----------



## SaiyanGoku (Apr 9, 2015)

kkn13 said:


> I had the same issue with my 7520
> dude dont use that screwdriver anymore
> for tight screws like that,buy a brand new sealed one with the "teeth" or whatever its called,intact
> i ruined 2 screws on my laptop that way and got it out with great difficulty and now keep one of those screws a bit loose just in case
> ...



Finally was able to open it up and the thermal paste was completely dried. Replaced it, but still the idle temps are above 50 

Haven't checked the temps while gaming as I just finished assembling it back.

The TIM I used is good enough to bring temps of my R61 down from 53-55 to 40-42 at idle.


----------



## kkn13 (Apr 10, 2015)

SaiyanGoku said:


> Finally was able to open it up and the thermal paste was completely dried. Replaced it, but still the idle temps are above 50
> 
> Haven't checked the temps while gaming as I just finished assembling it back.
> 
> The TIM I used is good enough to bring temps of my R61 down from 53-55 to 40-42 at idle.



gaming laptops will run a bit hotter
maybe its because of climate or the hardware,dunno which
either way,mine also runs at 55-60c idle now
no issues at all

also have you cleaned out the old dried paste first?before putting more


----------



## SaiyanGoku (Apr 10, 2015)

kkn13 said:


> gaming laptops will run a bit hotter
> maybe its because of climate or the hardware,dunno which
> either way,mine also runs at 55-60c idle now
> no issues at all
> ...


N5110 isnt'a gaming laptop by any means, it has gt 525m 

yes, I cleaned the dried paste completely using acetone (nail polish remover). It serves as a good replacement for isopropyl alcohol.

Thinking of getting Noctua NT-H1 next month and see if it makes any difference.


----------



## kkn13 (Apr 11, 2015)

SaiyanGoku said:


> N5110 isnt'a gaming laptop by any means, it has gt 525m
> 
> yes, I cleaned the dried paste completely using acetone (nail polish remover). It serves as a good replacement for isopropyl alcohol.
> 
> Thinking of getting Noctua NT-H1 next month and see if it makes any difference.



dont
temps are relatively normal,chill out 
as long as it doesnt cross 60c on idle


----------



## aniketdawn.89 (Apr 11, 2015)

SaiyanGoku said:


> Tried it again today, still couldn't open them.
> All efforts in vain.
> 
> Can anybody tell how to unscrew them?
> Its getting serious now. Temperatures are reaching 85* C while playing Arkham Asylum and PES 2015.


Anything below 100 is fine I guess.

Heavy duty games do make your laptop a cooking pan 

I live in hyd and my brand new y50 goes up to 85 on fc4 due to high ambient temps.


----------



## $hadow (Apr 11, 2015)

aniketdawn.89 said:


> Anything below 100 is fine I guess.
> 
> Heavy duty games do make your laptop a cooking pan
> 
> I live in hyd and my brand new y50 goes up to 85 on fc4 due to high ambient temps.



it is certainly fine


----------



## kkn13 (Apr 11, 2015)

aniketdawn.89 said:


> Anything below 100 is fine I guess.
> 
> Heavy duty games do make your laptop a cooking pan
> 
> I live in hyd and my brand new y50 goes up to 85 on fc4 due to high ambient temps.



yep y50 and y510p do run a bit hot otherwise also
mine doesnt cross 74c at all anymore
my friends y510p runs at 80c when gaming

as long as its within 95c you wont have any issues with lag etc


----------



## Reloaded (Apr 12, 2015)

Guys
4 gen i5 vs 5 gen i3 which one is better?


----------



## SaiyanGoku (Apr 12, 2015)

Reloaded said:


> Guys
> 4 gen i5 vs 5 gen i3 which one is better?



Overall config matters more than the processor alone.


----------



## Reloaded (Apr 13, 2015)

SaiyanGoku said:


> Overall config matters more than the processor alone.



OK. Which on will perform better APU Quad Core A8 or Intel Core i3 (4th Gen) ?  Thanks for ur reply.

*www.flipkart.com/hp-15-g049au-note...=b_1&ref=86771d46-7788-41ef-a3ae-44fa11715aaa

HP Compaq 15-s008TU Notebook (4th Gen Ci3/ 4GB/ 500GB/ Free DOS) (J8C07PA) Rs.24990 Price in India - Buy HP Compaq 15-s008TU Notebook (4th Gen Ci3/ 4GB/ 500GB/ Free DOS) (J8C07PA) Charcoal Grey Online - HP : Flipkart.com


----------



## $hadow (Apr 13, 2015)

Get this instead Lenovo G50-45 Notebook (APU Quad Core A8/ 4GB/ 500GB/ Win8.1) (80E3014FIN) Rs.24490 Price in India - Buy Lenovo G50-45 Notebook (APU Quad Core A8/ 4GB/ 500GB/ Win8.1) (80E3014FIN) Online - Lenovo : Flipkart.com


----------



## gurujee (Apr 21, 2015)

Can I do graphics design using Photoshop and light video editing through Mac book air?


----------



## $hadow (Apr 21, 2015)

gurujee said:


> Can I do graphics design using Photoshop and light video editing through Mac book air?



yes you can.


----------



## SaiyanGoku (Apr 21, 2015)

gurujee said:


> Can I do graphics design using Photoshop and light video editing through Mac book air?


What is your budget and minimum hardware requirements?


----------



## gurujee (Apr 21, 2015)

SaiyanGoku said:


> What is your budget and minimum hardware requirements?



upto 40k for Windows and 65k for Apple


----------



## SaiyanGoku (Apr 21, 2015)

gurujee said:


> upto 40k for Windows and 65k for Apple



Theoretically, any laptop with i5+820M should be fine for light video editing but why get 820M when you can get 840M in 45k. If you are open to importing from USA, then you can get 860M under 65k which can help in heavy video editing. A 65k macbook would still be underpowered compared to a 45k laptop.


----------



## TechnoBOY (Apr 22, 2015)

Which of these is better? [MENTION=145143]SaiyanGoku[/MENTION]  [MENTION=159164]$hadow[/MENTION]


----------



## thetechfreak (Apr 22, 2015)

[MENTION=285910]TechnoBOY[/MENTION] The Lenovo one is the one you should get. 5th Gen i5 (although the low power version) is better than the other 4th gen i3(other than this their configs are same)


----------



## $hadow (Apr 22, 2015)

TechnoBOY said:


> Which of these is better? [MENTION=145143]SaiyanGoku[/MENTION]  [MENTION=159164]$hadow[/MENTION]
> View attachment 15389View attachment 15390



Attachments not working.


----------



## TechnoBOY (Apr 22, 2015)

$hadow said:


> Attachments not working.



G5070vs g4080


----------



## $hadow (Apr 22, 2015)

get i5 variant machine


----------



## SaiyanGoku (Apr 26, 2015)

Does any member owns an Acer laptop with insydeh2o bios? I need the bios backup so that I can extract the boot splash from it.


----------



## kkn13 (Apr 26, 2015)

SaiyanGoku said:


> Does any member owns an Acer laptop with insydeh2o bios? I need the bios backup so that I can extract the boot splash from it.



theres a forum for custom bioses for all laptops,you might have luck there
ill link it if i find it


----------



## kalam_gohab (Apr 26, 2015)

Guys off topic. I have my motherboard corrupted and mistakenly flashed the wrong bios. My pc isn't starting now.. Any way to reflash it again?


----------



## $hadow (Apr 27, 2015)

kalam_gohab said:


> Guys off topic. I have my motherboard corrupted and mistakenly flashed the wrong bios. My pc isn't starting now.. Any way to reflash it again?


About which laptop are we talking about?


----------



## kalam_gohab (Apr 27, 2015)

$hadow said:


> About which laptop are we talking about?


It pc. Not laptop. I have asus m3n78-em motherboard..


----------



## $hadow (Apr 27, 2015)

kalam_gohab said:


> It pc. Not laptop. I have asus m3n78-em motherboard..



Check this out, it might help CORRUPTED BIOS AND HOW TO FLASH IT ? - Asus - Motherboards


----------



## kalam_gohab (Apr 27, 2015)

$hadow said:


> Check this out, it might help CORRUPTED BIOS AND HOW TO FLASH IT ? - Asus - Motherboards


Yeah I did the same thing to flash it but flashed the wrong bios. My pc isn't turning on and I was finding a method to flash a correct bios this time.. So any way to make motherboard detect my pendrive (containing new bios) again and I flash It?


----------



## kkn13 (Apr 27, 2015)

kalam_gohab said:


> Yeah I did the same thing to flash it but flashed the wrong bios. My pc isn't turning on and I was finding a method to flash a correct bios this time.. So any way to make motherboard detect my pendrive (containing new bios) again and I flash It?



omg thats seriously a tough scenario
if you are lucky it could be a semi-brick or a dual bios mobo

otherwise you may have to try the service centre


----------



## kalam_gohab (Apr 27, 2015)

kkn13 said:


> omg thats seriously a tough scenario
> if you are lucky it could be a semi-brick or a dual bios mobo
> 
> otherwise you may have to try the service centre


Well, the problem is, I don't have any of those warranty papers.. . So thinking of doing it myself..


----------



## $hadow (Apr 28, 2015)

kalam_gohab said:


> Yeah I did the same thing to flash it but flashed the wrong bios. My pc isn't turning on and I was finding a method to flash a correct bios this time.. So any way to make motherboard detect my pendrive (containing new bios) again and I flash It?



I don't have any other info on this man. Now your best bet is to take it to the service center and pay for the repair.


----------



## kkn13 (Apr 28, 2015)

kalam_gohab said:


> Well, the problem is, I don't have any of those warranty papers.. . So thinking of doing it myself..



yeah warranty in India is rather poor
I have come across a forum somewhere where the sole objective is sharing bios's of all laptops and desktops to create an inventory or a custom bios
if i find it again,ill link it
even saiyangoku wanted the link to this forum
sadly I had discovered it 1-2 years ago so I dont have the link atm


----------



## SaiyanGoku (Apr 28, 2015)

kkn13 said:


> yeah warranty in India is rather poor
> I have come across a forum somewhere where the sole objective is sharing bios's of all laptops and desktops to create an inventory or a custom bios
> if i find it again,ill link it
> even saiyangoku wanted the link to this forum
> sadly I had discovered it 1-2 years ago so I dont have the link atm



Was that by any chance *www.bios-mods.com/ ?
Or :: BIOSMAN Inc :: Consumer Electronics Show : 2009 : CES


----------



## kalam_gohab (Apr 28, 2015)

It was ofc by chance


----------



## kkn13 (Apr 28, 2015)

SaiyanGoku said:


> Was that by any chance *www.bios-mods.com/ ?
> Or :: BIOSMAN Inc :: Consumer Electronics Show : 2009 : CES



Seems to be it(first one)
It looked different when I first saw it,looks like the site had a make over

- - - Updated - - -



kalam_gohab said:


> It was ofc by chance



the first link which saiyangoku posted is the one I was talking about


----------



## kalam_gohab (Apr 28, 2015)

Thank you all of you but I can't find how to make my motherboard detect pendrive containing bios.. I got the correct bios but my motherboard doesn't detect...


----------



## SaiyanGoku (Apr 28, 2015)

Anybody using a laptop skin/decal? Need some help here: *www.digit.in/forum/chit-chat/191141-where-buy-inkjet-printable-vinyl.html


----------



## Dr. House (May 27, 2015)

Please help me around by suggesting with some excellent yet affordable thermal paste for my 3 and half yrs old corei7 hp dv6 6165tx. 
The one that my serviceman puts is some bad chinese paste that works for a month or so.


----------



## topgear (May 28, 2015)

get Noctua NT-H1


----------



## Gagan Gera (May 28, 2015)

Suggest a laptop within 60k inr


----------



## insaneYLN (May 28, 2015)

*500GB hard disk drive for a Lenovo G550 laptop*

A friend's _Lenovo G550_ laptop's *Western Digital Scorpio Blue 320GB* internal hard disk drive recently went kaput. He is looking to purchase a 500GB 2.5'' hard disk drive of a reliable brand; offering a convincing manufacturer's warranty period.


Which one should he get?


----------



## insaneYLN (Jun 1, 2015)

*Re: 500GB hard disk drive for a Lenovo G550 laptop*



insaneYLN said:


> A friend's _Lenovo G550_ laptop's *Western Digital Scorpio Blue 320GB* internal hard disk drive recently went kaput. He is looking to purchase a 500GB 2.5'' hard disk drive of a reliable brand; offering a convincing manufacturer's warranty period.
> 
> 
> Which one should he get?


----------



## SaiyanGoku (Jun 1, 2015)

*Re: 500GB hard disk drive for a Lenovo G550 laptop*



insaneYLN said:


>


Either one from Hitachi or WD.


----------



## kkn13 (Jun 2, 2015)

*Re: 500GB hard disk drive for a Lenovo G550 laptop*



insaneYLN said:


> A friend's _Lenovo G550_ laptop's *Western Digital Scorpio Blue 320GB* internal hard disk drive recently went kaput. He is looking to purchase a 500GB 2.5'' hard disk drive of a reliable brand; offering a convincing manufacturer's warranty period.
> 
> 
> Which one should he get?



Hitachi or WD like Saiyangoku suggested 
OR
an SSD if he wants to give it a new lease of life(expensive and limited storage but speedy and uses lesser power=better battery life and speed)

^choice is based on requirements,personally I need a large capacity hdd most of the time so I havent put an SSD in my primary slot


----------



## rowdy (Jun 9, 2015)

Please suggest me a sexy asus rog type laptop within 50k.


----------



## SaiyanGoku (Jun 9, 2015)

rowdy said:


> Please suggest me a sexy asus rog type laptop within 50k.


Import Force 16GC from xotic pc. Good config makes a laptop sexy IMO, else even a 60k laptop with ULV i7+920m/930m+ HD screen is same as 40k basic laptops.


----------



## rowdy (Jun 9, 2015)

SaiyanGoku said:


> Import Force 16GC from xotic pc. Good config makes a laptop sexy IMO, else even a 60k laptop with ULV i7+920m/930m+ HD screen is same as 40k basic laptops.



what will be the cost. Import means I think it will exceed the budget.


----------



## SaiyanGoku (Jun 9, 2015)

rowdy said:


> what will be the cost. Import means I think it will exceed the budget.


Then get it through an acquaintance from USA. The laptop alone will cost 50-54k depending on exchange rates.


----------



## Pancul (Jun 22, 2015)

Hi, I bought a lenovo G50-45 laptop (AMD A8 6410) recently. After purchasing I found that it has 4 GB ram but with 800 mhz frequency only. I want to use 8gb ram now. Please suggest if I buy one more 4gb ram with 800 mhz or a single stick 8gb ram with 1600 mhz. Which gonna be faster and better? I know my motherboard supports upto 1833 mhz ram.


----------



## $hadow (Jun 22, 2015)

Pancul said:


> Hi, I bought a lenovo G50-45 laptop (AMD A8 6410) recently. After purchasing I found that it has 4 GB ram but with 800 mhz frequency only. I want to use 8gb ram now. Please suggest if I buy one more 4gb ram with 800 mhz or a single stick 8gb ram with 1600 mhz. Which gonna be faster and better? I know my motherboard supports upto 1833 mhz ram.



Better go with a single 1600 mhz ram than two 800 one's.


----------



## Blue Leaf (Jun 23, 2015)

[MENTION=145143]SaiyanGoku[/MENTION] You did mention in one of your post that the lenovo G50-45 laptop (AMD A8 6410) has all got a 1600 MHZ but due to some issues it shows as 800MHZ on CPU Z  ?
Can you confirm


----------



## SaiyanGoku (Jun 23, 2015)

^ I don't think that's an issue. Double Data rate means it'll be 1600 mHz actually despite 800 mHz being shown in CPU-Z.


----------



## Pancul (Jun 23, 2015)

Thanks for the reply. I believe my AMD A8 processor (Lenovo motherboard) will support all RAMs, right?


----------



## thetechfreak (Jun 24, 2015)

^^ Depending on the mobo the supported DDR3 RAM will vary.


----------



## froyo121 (Jun 27, 2015)

Hey Guys,
Wanted to know that is the Hp Compaq 15-s103TX with NVidia 2gb graphics good for gaming well actually my Brother is looking for Budget Mid Gaming Laptop so I was searching for him and found this :-
HP Compaq 15-s103TX Notebook (4th Gen Ci3/ 4GB/ 1TB/ Free DOS/ 2GB Graph) (K8T82PA) Rs.27990 Price in India - Buy HP Compaq 15-s103TX Notebook (4th Gen Ci3/ 4GB/ 1TB/ Free DOS/ 2GB Graph) (K8T82PA) Charcoal Grey Online - HP : Flipkart.com
Regards,
Froyo.


----------



## SaiyanGoku (Jun 27, 2015)

froyo121 said:


> Hey Guys,
> Wanted to know that is the Hp Compaq 15-s103TX with NVidia 2gb graphics good for gaming well actually my Brother is looking for Budget Mid Gaming Laptop so I was searching for him and found this :-
> HP Compaq 15-s103TX Notebook (4th Gen Ci3/ 4GB/ 1TB/ Free DOS/ 2GB Graph) (K8T82PA) Rs.27990 Price in India - Buy HP Compaq 15-s103TX Notebook (4th Gen Ci3/ 4GB/ 1TB/ Free DOS/ 2GB Graph) (K8T82PA) Charcoal Grey Online - HP : Flipkart.com
> Regards,
> Froyo.



Much weak GPU. That's an entry level laptop btw.


----------



## froyo121 (Jun 27, 2015)

So what do you say about that I mean playing games lik CS GO and other versions and also Maxpayne 3 , Rise Of nations GTA SA and Call of Duty ( 1 st version ) with some others too?? I mean very few new games will be played but most probably old ones because its for my brother that's why . so it is a Good One ???
Regards,
Froyo.


----------



## SaiyanGoku (Jun 27, 2015)

froyo121 said:


> So what do you say about that I mean playing games lik CS GO and other versions and also Maxpayne 3 , Rise Of nations GTA SA and Call of Duty ( 1 st version ) with some others too?? I mean very few new games will be played but most probably old ones because its for my brother that's why . so it is a Good One ???
> Regards,
> Froyo.



*www.notebookcheck.net/NVIDIA-GeForce-820M.108477.0.html


----------



## Runjesh (Jul 5, 2015)

Hi guys,is dell xps 13 2015 available online or coming soon?,there is one on ebay but thats basic one with 4gb ram for 85k


----------



## SaiyanGoku (Jul 14, 2015)

The charger of my Dad's N5110 isn't working. The LED on it isn't glowing plus it isn't receiving any current. What to replace, the cable or the entire charger? The laptop is ~3.5 years old.


----------



## thetechfreak (Jul 14, 2015)

^ When was the last time it worked? Might be a more of a fault then only the charger only.


----------



## SaiyanGoku (Jul 14, 2015)

thetechfreak said:


> ^ When was the last time it worked? Might be a more of a fault then only the charger only.


Till 4 AM, 13 July.

It hasn't been working on any of the sockets since yesterday evening.


----------



## AmoghBarthwal (Jul 16, 2015)

Can anyone tell me how customs work? Noob here
Like if i want to import a 1000$ laptop how much will i have to pay?


----------



## uddipta (Jul 16, 2015)

Hey guys anyone know about the acer aspire v5 537g laptop.. It comes with a i7 4500u, 8 gigs of ddr3 ram and gt750m 4gb ddr3 . Will it be good for gaming??


----------



## bishwa (Jul 22, 2015)

I want to buy Asus k555lj k metal series laptop is it any good


----------



## Nirmal Kumar (Jul 22, 2015)

Can anyone please suggest me the best laptops between the price range of 60,000 -70,000. More priority to designing and gaming.


----------



## kkn13 (Jul 22, 2015)

AmoghBarthwal said:


> Can anyone tell me how customs work? Noob here
> Like if i want to import a 1000$ laptop how much will i have to pay?



People are allowed to carry 1-2 laptops max out of the box without paying custom duty I heard


----------



## ysmonyog (Jul 23, 2015)

Pls suggest a laptop, to purchase with in two days.
1) What is your budget?*(INR 30-35k


2) What size & weight consideration (if any) would you prefer?
14-15"


3) What are the primary tasks you will be performing with this notebook?*
Normal office work, moderate gaming, may be photoshop also.

5) Any typical configuration in your mind you're eying for ?
i3 4th gen

4) Are there any brands that you prefer or any you really don't like?
a. Like: any brand with good after sales service
b. Dislike: 


6) Anything else you would like to say?
Battery back up*-*normal , Purchase place*(*Online*/ local market 
Good display and sound;


----------



## SaiyanGoku (Jul 23, 2015)

bishwa said:


> I want to buy Asus k555lj k metal series laptop is it any good



For a 30k laptop, yes.

- - - Updated - - -



uddipta said:


> Hey guys anyone know about the acer aspire v5 537g laptop.. It comes with a i7 4500u, 8 gigs of ddr3 ram and gt750m 4gb ddr3 . Will it be good for gaming??


750M is too old. Ignore it.

- - - Updated - - -



Nirmal Kumar said:


> Can anyone please suggest me the best laptops between the price range of 60,000 -70,000. More priority to designing and gaming.



ebay.in/itm?itemId=231581430628 for 59k

- - - Updated - - -



ysmonyog said:


> Pls suggest a laptop, to purchase with in two days.
> 1) What is your budget?*(INR 30-35k
> 
> 
> ...



Forget gaming in this budget laptops.


----------



## RohanD (Aug 5, 2015)

thanks


----------



## Dr. House (Aug 19, 2015)

which is the cheapest laptop with Full HD 1080p display?


----------



## SaiyanGoku (Aug 19, 2015)

Dr. House said:


> which is the cheapest laptop with Full HD 1080p display?


Lenovo Z50-70 around 40k.


----------



## Dr. House (Aug 19, 2015)

SaiyanGoku said:


> Lenovo Z50-70 around 40k.



Link?


----------



## SaiyanGoku (Aug 19, 2015)

Dr. House said:


> Link?


Search on flipkart/amazon/snapdeal.


----------



## Dr. House (Aug 19, 2015)

SaiyanGoku said:


> Search on flipkart/amazon/snapdeal.


Costs 50-60k


----------



## SaiyanGoku (Aug 19, 2015)

Dr. House said:


> Costs 50-60k



Then you are probably looking at i7 ULV + 840M version.

Ones near 40k are OOS like:
Lenovo Z50-70 Notebook (4th Gen Ci5/ 4GB/ 1TB/ Free DOS) (59-429601) Rs.36690 Price in India - Buy Lenovo Z50-70 Notebook (4th Gen Ci5/ 4GB/ 1TB/ Free DOS) (59-429601) Online - Lenovo : Flipkart.com
Lenovo Z50 Notebook (4th Gen Ci5/ 4GB/ 1TB/ Free DOS/ 2GB Graph) (59-429623) Rs.40320 Price in India - Buy Lenovo Z50 Notebook (4th Gen Ci5/ 4GB/ 1TB/ Free DOS/ 2GB Graph) (59-429623) SIlver Online - Lenovo : Flipkart.com

32k  but OOS

Lenovo B40-70 Notebook (4th Gen Ci3/ 4GB/ 500GB/ Win8.1) (59-440452) (FHD) Rs.31990 Price in India - Buy Lenovo B40-70 Notebook (4th Gen Ci3/ 4GB/ 500GB/ Win8.1) (59-440452) (FHD) Online - Lenovo : Flipkart.com


----------



## Dr. House (Aug 19, 2015)

Why lenovo didn't update it with 2015 9 series nvidia GPU and 5th gen intel core i5 processors?


----------



## SaiyanGoku (Aug 19, 2015)

Dr. House said:


> Why lenovo didn't update it with 2015 9 series nvidia GPU and 5th gen intel core i5 processors?


Don't know. Poor decision by Lenovo India.


----------



## padekalp (Aug 22, 2015)

Need a laptop choice validation / alternate recommendation

1) What is your budget? (INR or USD)
Looking at 2 price points 
25-30K (With the idea that this laptop will be replaced in few years)
40-50K (if laptop can survive say 4-5 years)

2) What size & weight consideration (if any) would you prefer?

    Thin and Light; 12" - 14" screen

     14" screen is what I am currently eyeing


3) What are the primary tasks you will be performing with this notebook?
Powerpoint presentations, Browsing, Videos, Music all the basic stuff

4) Any typical configuration in your mind you're eying for ?
I am deciding between 

Dell Vostro 3446 14-inch Laptop (Core i3-4005U/4GB/5​00GB HDD/DOS/2GB Graphics), Grey at around 32k ( was available at 27k online for sometime today)

and 

Lenovo U41-70 80JV007GIN 14-inch Laptop (Core i5-5200U/4GB/1​TB/Win 8.1/2GB Graphics), Silver at around 50k


5) Are there any brands that you prefer or any you really don't like?
a. Like: Lenovo, Dell
b. Dislike: Apple (too pricey ) , HP


6) Anything else you would like to say?

    Purchase place - Online if warranty is not an issue as I find them cheaper


----------



## saswat23 (Aug 22, 2015)

*paytm.com/shop/p/hp-15-ac044tu-lap...turbo-silver-LAPHP-15-AC044TAROW27088EB1F509F
Using code LAP18 you can get it for 22.3k, the cheapest and most VFM offer at the moment.


----------



## $hadow (Aug 23, 2015)

I am still betting for IFA for new lenovo launches. They have to display something there or else they are surely going to loose the edge in the market.


----------



## geeksmedia (Aug 25, 2015)

Dell OptiPlex SX280 this is best according to your configration and for beeter info if you  want you can google it read the review and then go for the best .Price didnt got idea about it you you can check it out ................


----------



## Hardhat (Aug 25, 2015)

) What is your budget? (INR or USD)
Rs 85 k ish A little higher is considerable. Lower pricing is obviously great.

2) What size & weight consideration (if any) would you prefer?

Thin and Light 15" . I had a Dell Xps 15 and it was heavy as hell. No more. 2kgs or a little more seems about right.

3) What are the primary tasks you will be performing with this notebook?

Mostly adobe softwares. Upto three four programs side by side with a browser with a million tabs.

3d tools like Blender, Maya etc.

Gaming frequently but not all the time.

5) Any typical configuration in your mind you're eying for ?

Core i7 (as I'm already using one from the second generation and would like to upgrade to newer ones)

1Tb hdd seems to be the norm. Won't say no to 2.

And 4gb ram too. 8 or 16 is great if my requirements seem to suggest that.

Graphic card that's able to handle my requirements seamlessly. And helps running new games.

Moniter that's nice because I'd be doing colour sensitive work.

Battery life the more the better as in any case.

4) Are there any brands that you prefer or any you really don't like?
Don't have a brand preference.

But helps if the service backup is sorted throughout the country and not location dependant.
Also don't like over the top too cool branding like the Lenovo y50.


6) Anything else you would like to say?
Screen resolution ( 1080p (Full HD) )

Battery back up ( normal (3-4hrs) requirement anything more is great. )

Purchase place : store purchase is great because I can get it right away. But online buying is fine if there's an advantage.

- - - Updated - - -

Currently comparing
Asus g551jx-dm036h vs HP envy ae009Tx

Asus g551jx-dm036h
Seems to have a better processor
Core i7-4720HQ
1TB hard drive 7900 rpm
8GB ram
But Graphic Card is 2GB 950GTX
Looks good but don't really.like the overbranded feel. Seems sturdy.


HP envy ae009Tx
Core i7-5500U
2TB hard drive 5400 rpm
16GB ram
4GB 950 GTX
Looks better, don't like the macbook styled feel. Like the finish better than Asus.

Both cost around 85. Atleast the quotes I've got.

Really confused. Which one makes more sense? Is there any other option that does almost the same ? Also is there that big a difference in performance?


----------



## kunalgujarathi (Aug 25, 2015)

Hardhat said:


> ) What is your budget? (INR or USD)
> Rs 85 k ish A little higher is considerable. Lower pricing is obviously great.
> 
> 2) What size & weight consideration (if any) would you prefer?
> ...



Same specs for Gl552kx


----------



## Ricky (Aug 26, 2015)

[MENTION=319470]Hardhat[/MENTION] , since you are spending good money, make sure you get laptop with SSD Disk or may be mSATA. I had upgraded my laptop where I replaced ODD with SSD . Improvement were huge, now I find all regular HDD computers so slow because now I am used to SSD.


----------



## kkn13 (Aug 26, 2015)

Ricky said:


> [MENTION=319470]Hardhat[/MENTION] , since you are spending good money, make sure you get laptop with SSD Disk or may be mSATA. I had upgraded my laptop where I replaced ODD with SSD . Improvement were huge, now I find all regular HDD computers so slow because now I am used to SSD.



wouldnt you rather clone your boot HDD to an SSD , then replace the HDD with the SSD and use the HDD in the ODD caddy??
Because ODD is limited to SATA 2.6 not 3 so your main HDD slot will be better as it has SATA 3


----------



## SaiyanGoku (Aug 26, 2015)

kkn13 said:


> wouldnt you rather clone your boot HDD to an SSD , then replace the HDD with the SSD and use the HDD in the ODD caddy??
> Because ODD is limited to SATA 2.6 not 3 so your main HDD slot will be better as it has SATA 3


Asus one has m2 ssd slot. Better to use it without removing either ODD or HDD.


----------



## Hardhat (Aug 26, 2015)

One last question, how different is Gl552kx finishing compared to g551jx-dm036h. As in the body. Plastic. Hinges. Etc. 

I know I'm being picky but then this becomes irritating later when your laptop is in pieces or looks ugly.


----------



## kunalgujarathi (Aug 26, 2015)

Hardhat said:


> One last question, how different is Gl552kx finishing compared to g551jx-dm036h. As in the body. Plastic. Hinges. Etc.
> 
> I know I'm being picky but then this becomes irritating later when your laptop is in pieces or looks ugly.



So you are a faishonsta?
Model?
Dude there are tons of customization options available.
Dude plastic finish is decent.

1.If you can import from XoticPC,it's best option.

2. Or else save your money and get GL552JX.Add M.2/SATA III SSD for 7-8k and rock and roll.


----------



## Ricky (Aug 26, 2015)

kkn13 said:


> wouldnt you rather clone your boot HDD to an SSD , then replace the HDD with the SSD and use the HDD in the ODD caddy??
> Because ODD is limited to SATA 2.6 not 3 so your main HDD slot will be better as it has SATA 3



Boy.. thats picky 
Well, my SSD sits in HDD slot and HDD sits in ODD slot. I just posted here for giving basic idea as first when I had purchased, idea was to not to touch HDD and fit SSD in ODD caddy only, but later had to swap both.


----------



## kkn13 (Aug 27, 2015)

SaiyanGoku said:


> Asus one has m2 ssd slot. Better to use it without removing either ODD or HDD.



I know,I was asking in general for laptops without an msata slot(mine doesnt  , was 8k extra at the time, hence the query)

- - - Updated - - -



Ricky said:


> Boy.. thats picky
> Well, my SSD sits in HDD slot and HDD sits in ODD slot. I just posted here for giving basic idea as first when I had purchased, idea was to not to touch HDD and fit SSD in ODD caddy only, but later had to swap both.



oh , was just asking in general, I want to do the exact same thing but $$$ is an issue  
my laptop is 2.5 years old now approx so wondering if itll be worth it or if I should buy a new one 
am in the process of trying to buy a SP3 later on too and a netbook at the moment for Dad hence the $$$ issue , will try and convince


----------



## Dr. House (Aug 30, 2015)

Which is the cheapest laptop that comes with SSD?


----------



## SaiyanGoku (Aug 30, 2015)

Dr. House said:


> Which is the cheapest laptop that comes with SSD?



Azom's exigo otherwise you can get Asus' ROG laptop from ebay for 60k and then add a m2 ssd to it.


----------



## Dr. House (Aug 30, 2015)

SaiyanGoku said:


> Azom's exigo otherwise you can get Asus' ROG laptop from ebay for 60k and then add a m2 ssd to it.



As I searched macbook air 13" 128GB 2015 model with 5th gen core i5 is the cheapest option available for 52.9k at paytm.


----------



## SaiyanGoku (Aug 30, 2015)

Dr. House said:


> As I searched macbook air 13" 128GB 2015 model with 5th gen core i5 is the cheapest option available for 52.9k at paytm.


New macbooks are touchscreen less tablets with keyboard. They have no ports at all. And overpriced for the hardware config.


----------



## thetechfreak (Aug 30, 2015)

SaiyanGoku said:


> They have no ports at all



Interesting this. Link to source?


----------



## ariftwister (Aug 30, 2015)

How much does msata ssd costs nowadays?? Are they justified against their form factor??


----------



## $hadow (Aug 30, 2015)

ariftwister said:


> How much does msata ssd costs nowadays?? Are they justified against their form factor??



Considering the value and ease they provide they are actually worth it.


----------



## SaiyanGoku (Aug 30, 2015)

thetechfreak said:


> Interesting this. Link to source?


Life With the MacBook's Single Port Won't Be Easy?Yet | WIRED

Hands-on with the Retina MacBook: One-port wonder | Ars Technica

Apple Declares Death To All The Ports | TechCrunch

Though a port for charging exists (and a 3.5 mm headphone jack, if they removed it too, why any technologically sane person would consider it? ) it shouldn't be counted as a normal USB port.


----------



## Dr. House (Aug 31, 2015)

SaiyanGoku said:


> New macbooks are touchscreen less tablets with keyboard. They have no ports at all. And overpriced for the hardware config.



Are you stoned or what? It has USB ports and all. You're confused between *macbook and macbook air*.

- - - Updated - - -



SaiyanGoku said:


> Life With the MacBook's Single Port Won't Be Easy?Yet | WIRED
> 
> Hands-on with the Retina MacBook: One-port wonder | Ars Technica
> 
> ...



You have no idea about macs. Nevermind, thanks!


----------



## SaiyanGoku (Sep 18, 2015)

Does anybody has the email of Asus India's top executives or sales manager?


----------



## thetechfreak (Sep 18, 2015)

SaiyanGoku said:


> Does anybody has the email of Asus India's top executives or sales manager?


I don't think such info is publicly available. There's only a CC number: *www.asus.com/in/support/callus


----------



## SaiyanGoku (Sep 18, 2015)

thetechfreak said:


> I don't think such info is publicly available. There's only a CC number: *www.asus.com/in/support/callus


Tried contacting them before. They had no idea about the Asus T200TA which I want. It's logical as Asus imported only 300 piece of it (source: *www.zauba.com/import-asus-t200-hs-code.html )

Flipkart has been selling it for 33.5k but it sells for 300$ (~ 20k) on amazon.com and it's unavailable in my entire state. That's why I wanted to buy it at a much reasonable price directly from Asus, without giving a single rupee to the middle men.


----------



## thetechfreak (Sep 18, 2015)

SaiyanGoku said:


> Tried contacting them before. They had no idea about the Asus T200TA which I want. It's logical as Asus imported only 300 piece of it (source: *www.zauba.com/import-asus-t200-hs-code.html )
> 
> Flipkart has been selling it for 33.5k but it sells for 300$ (~ 20k) on amazon.com and it's unavailable in my entire state. That's why I wanted to buy it at a much reasonable price directly from Asus, without giving a single rupee to the middle men.



The import duty as mentioned here is around 17% of the value so that puts the value around 23.5k for the Laptop. Things sold here usually cost a bit more then they do rupee for dollar in the states. 33k is kinda high though. Around 26k is fair enough for it.
If you really want to save some bucks & can just try importing but I don't think it's just worth the hassle.


----------



## SaiyanGoku (Sep 18, 2015)

thetechfreak said:


> The import duty as mentioned here is around 17% of the value so that puts the value around 23.5k for the Laptop. Things sold here usually cost a bit more then they do rupee for dollar in the states. 33k is kinda high though. Around 26k is fair enough for it.
> If you really want to save some bucks & can just try importing but I don't think it's just worth the hassle.



Declared price per unit is around 24.6k and I am willing to buy it for even 28k since I'll add 1 TB HDD in a couple of hours after buying it. If it was the 64 GB rom + 4 GB RAM version with 1 TB HDD, 33k would be justified. Won't import it since that'll almost nullify the price difference. And who knows how long it'll be stuck in the customs office.


----------



## thetechfreak (Sep 18, 2015)

Yeah. I guess there are not many options you have now. FK seems to be the only viable choice you have left. The extra cost seems necessary to bear if you want it


----------



## skeletor13th (Sep 18, 2015)

SaiyanGoku said:


> Does anybody has the email of Asus India's top executives or sales manager?



try numbers from this page, i was able to get asus delaers numbers (in Lucknow)  from here.

Contact US | ASUS Back to School Offer


----------



## SaiyanGoku (Sep 18, 2015)

skeletor13th said:


> try numbers from this page, i was able to get asus delaers numbers (in Lucknow)  from here.
> 
> Contact US | ASUS Back to School Offer


Already did. My state (Chhattisgarh) isn't even listed


----------



## skeletor13th (Sep 18, 2015)

SaiyanGoku said:


> Already did. My state (Chhattisgarh) isn't even listed



haha... 

btw the numbers i got from there were the same that are listed in this page (for Lucknow). call their Mumbai head office in the morning and also write to them on Asus India Facebook page.


----------



## harry10 (Sep 25, 2015)

Battery for my Dell studio 1435 stopped working. Any online site and seller to buy it from?


----------



## kaz (Sep 25, 2015)

harry10 said:


> Battery for my Dell studio 1435 stopped working. Any online site and seller to buy it from?



Compatible: 6 Cell Laptop Power Battery FOR Dell Studio 14 1435 1436 WT866 WT870 WT873 | eBay

Dell's Original: Dell Studio 1435 6 Cell Laptop Battery - Dell : Flipkart.com


----------



## hari1 (Sep 25, 2015)

I want to upgrade my laptop RAM to 8GB as it runs slow while multitasking and it takes long time while resuming from hibernation.
Purpose for upgrade- Better multitasking and increasing general responsiveness during heavy web browsing

My laptop is- Samsung NP300E5V-S02IN
Samsung NP300E5V-S02IN Laptop (3rd Gen Ci3/ 4GB/ 750GB/ DOS/ 1GB Graph) Rs.34999 Price in India - Buy Samsung NP300E5V-S02IN Laptop (3rd Gen Ci3/ 4GB/ 750GB/ DOS/ 1GB Graph) SLeek SIlver Online - Samsung : Flipkart.com

I ran Crucial Memory Scanner and here is the result-
Computer memory and SSD upgrades scan results for Samsung NP Series Notebooks NP300E5V from Crucial


I will add this new RAM in the second RAM slot.
*www.theitdepot.com/details-Adata+4GB+DDR3L+1600+204+Pin+SO-DIMM+Laptop+Memory+(ADDS1600W4G11-R)_C6P21175.html

Is this RAM compatible?


----------



## BhargavJ (Sep 26, 2015)

I have a Toshiba Satellite L755 laptop with an i3 2350M processor; CPU-Z shows the technology as 32 nm. I got this laptop in 2012 and have been using it sparingly since October last year, when I got a new Dell laptop. 

The i3 processor has always run between 45 and 50 degrees for as long as I can remember; I don't remember ever seeing it drop below 40 degrees. Sometimes it goes up to 60 and even 70 when under load.

The Dell laptop I bought last year has an i5 4200U processor; CPU-Z shows the technology as 22nm. SpeedFan always shows its temperature at around 30 degrees; the fluctuations are generally + / - 5 degrees, but most of the time its at 29 or 30 degrees.

When I had bought the Dell i5 laptop, I had thought that since it has a more powerful processor, it would run at higher temperatures. Instead, its the other way round. 

Is it because it is newer technology? Is it also because Dell does something to bring down temperatures that Toshiba doesn't? I've already run a blower to remove dust from both laptops.

Is the 45 to 50 degree temperature normal for the i3? The reason I'm asking is because I want to download the offline Wikipedia; last time I downloaded it, it was around 9 GBs (compressed file). On the 1 mbps connection I have, it will take many hours, and so I thought I'd download it on the Toshiba laptop since its old and I've busted its battery by using it too much while keeping it connected to the power line. It is only when I ran SpeedFan on both laptops that I noticed that the i5 is cooler.


----------



## akii17kr (Sep 27, 2015)

hari1 said:


> I want to upgrade my laptop RAM to 8GB as it runs slow while multitasking and it takes long time while resuming from hibernation.
> Purpose for upgrade- Better multitasking and increasing general responsiveness during heavy web browsing
> 
> My laptop is- Samsung NP300E5V-S02IN
> ...


Could anyone answer this question ? I have same laptop also.


----------



## $hadow (Sep 28, 2015)

Just keep an eye on the ram speeds otherwise it won't work.


----------



## BhargavJ (Oct 4, 2015)

Someone, please help regarding the i3 processor temperature I mentioned in the previous post. The processor is an i3 2350M; bought the laptop in 2012; the temperature now never comes down to below 50 degrees; it even reaches 70 degrees. Earlier, it used to stay between 45 and 50. How do I bring down the temperature? I looked in the Task Manager for any program I could kill, but there's only the AV and the firewall; the rest are all Windows programs (lots of svchost.exe ones). The CPU itself generally stays below 50%.

I've heard many people talk of applying thermal paste to the processor. I myself do not know how to do this and I will not open the processor on my own, but I can ask my regular computer wala to do it for me. Please tell me about which paste I should apply, and its cost. Is there a possibility that the processor may get damaged trying to apply the paste?


----------



## thetechfreak (Oct 6, 2015)

BhargavJ said:
			
		

> The CPU itself generally stays below 50%.


It should be near 0% when it's idle. Considering you bought the Laptop in 2012, I'd say take it to a service center(or any nearby shop where they fix Laptop) & get a complete service done. They should do a complete cleanup & also reapply TIM. Should cost overall below 1k.


----------



## SaiyanGoku (Oct 6, 2015)

thetechfreak said:


> It should be near 0% when it's idle. Considering you bought the Laptop in 2012, I'd say take it to a service center(or any nearby shop where they fix Laptop) & get a complete service done. They should do a complete cleanup & also reapply TIM. Should cost overall below 1k.



DIY will cost him Rs 400-500 while allowing him to use good TIM. Laptop "service" centers here don't have anything other than Rs 30 el-cheapo Chinese TIM.


----------



## thetechfreak (Oct 6, 2015)

Well he could always give them a pack of good TIM to apply though.  People who aren't comfortable or who don't have experience tinkering with computers shouldn't tinker with Laptops first IMHO.


----------



## netizen3000 (Oct 24, 2015)

*Urgently Need a Laptop Suggestion  for ordinary use budget 35K*

*1) What is your budget? 
Around 35,000


2) What size & weight consideration (if any) would you prefer?

I am considering both Mainstream;15" andThin and Light; 12" - 14" screen when considering performance weight is not a concern for me.






3) What are the primary tasks you will be performing with this notebook? 
Mostly web surfing, watching videos, simulating circuits, casual gaming


5) Any typical configuration in your mind you're eying for ?
I have been going through websites and retail store these are the configuration i could come up with their respective retail price is also given

-LENOVO® G50 - 80
80E502UWIN   
Intel® Core™ i3-5010U Processor, 4G(1*4GBDDRIIIL1600) RAM, 1TB 9.5MM 5400RPM HDD, 15.6 HD TN GL(FLAT) Display, HD 720P Camera, FREE - DOS Operating System, ATI EXO PRO R5 M330 DDR3L 2G Graphics, 2.5 Kg Weight

RS 34390

-HP Notebook - 15-ac156tx_Laptop
(HP Part Code: P6M76PA) RS
Intel® Core™ i3-5005U Processor
DOS
4GB RAM / 1TB HDD
White/ 15.6 
2GB Graphics Card

RS 35,490

-HP 15-ac083TX (N8M06PA) Notebook (5th Gen Intel Core i3- 4GB RAM- 1TB HDD- 39.62 cm (15.6)- DOS- 2GB Graphics)
RS 34k

4) Are there any brands that you prefer or any you really don't like?

a. Like:  ASUS, Lenovo, Hp, Acer, Dell
b. Dislike: Thoshiba


6) Anything else you would like to say?

Screen resolution 

	768p

	Battery back up ( normal (3-4hrs)

	Purchase place 

	 Local, I'm from kerala so I'm not comfortable with online purchasing because device complaint and servicing takes hell of a lot of time.*
*Plz suggest a good configuration Laptop *


----------



## hems87 (Oct 28, 2015)

BhargavJ said:


> I have a Toshiba Satellite L755 laptop with an i3 2350M processor; CPU-Z shows the technology as 32 nm. I got this laptop in 2012 and have been using it sparingly since October last year, when I got a new Dell laptop.
> 
> The i3 processor has always run between 45 and 50 degrees for as long as I can remember; I don't remember ever seeing it drop below 40 degrees. Sometimes it goes up to 60 and even 70 when under load.
> 
> ...



The dell laptop is having 4200U processor which is ULV processor that runs at 17 watts the processor of thosiba uses a 35w processor . You may feel the toshiba laptop may run hotter as it uses a processor that consumes more power and also its 3 years old and the thermal paste might have hardened and some dust might have accumulated in its fan.


----------



## insaneYLN (Nov 5, 2015)

*DDR3 SODIMM Kit*

Hello everyone!


I have an _Acer Aspire V3-551_ laptop which came pre-bundled with 6GB memory. I am looking to buy an 8GB dual channel kit and am inclined to get the *Corsair CMSO8GX3M2A1600C11* kit, Corsair Memory â€” 8GB (2 x 4GB) DDR3 SODIMM Memory (CMSO8GX3M2A1600C11)

Is it a good choice, or should I look for another brand and model?


----------



## bubusam13 (Nov 6, 2015)

Hi Guys, I want a super slim laptop. I need it to carry in my DSLR backpack. 
It should read SD cards, have enough disk space to store about 3 days of RAW photo clicks(in case of SSD), should run Lightroom fluidly if not Photoshop. The new Macbook comes close but it have Intel Core M processor and no SD card. And also both Macbook Air and new Macbook are very costly.
Please suggest some alternative.


----------



## kunalgujarathi (Nov 6, 2015)

Guys the back screw of my Y510p is stripped.

Can anyone help me


----------



## anky (Nov 12, 2015)

Hi Guys,
I have HP G6 2005 AX, and its fan is not working anymore, i have opened it and cleaned everything, bit the fan is not rotating freely even when i try to rotate it with my hands..laptop is showing error that fan is not identified...i want to replace the fan..
can anybody please tell where to get the fan...not the whole heat sink assembly..only fan..and i am using only local 20rs thermal paste for now..should i use a better one?


----------



## SaiyanGoku (Nov 12, 2015)

anky said:


> Hi Guys,
> I have HP G6 2005 AX, and its fan is not working anymore, i have opened it and cleaned everything, bit the fan is not rotating freely even when i try to rotate it with my hands..laptop is showing error that fan is not identified...i want to replace the fan..
> can anybody please tell where to get the fan...not the whole heat sink assembly..only fan..and i am using only local 20rs thermal paste for now..should i use a better one?



Try putting a tiny drop of machine oil on the fans's axel where it sits in the winding. Also clean the dust off of the fan. And don't use local paste. It dries up within 40-50 hours of use and you need to re-apply it again.


----------



## anky (Nov 13, 2015)

okok..i will order another branded paste online..and will try using machine oil for the fan..and will let u know the results..

- - - Updated - - -

Hey SaiyanGoku ur tip worked like a charm...!!..thanx a lot..


----------



## Vyom (Dec 9, 2015)

Need help here: *www.digit.in/forum/laptops-netbook...cs-application-under-50k-female-coworker.html


----------



## kkn13 (Dec 9, 2015)

anky said:


> Hi Guys,
> I have HP G6 2005 AX, and its fan is not working anymore, i have opened it and cleaned everything, bit the fan is not rotating freely even when i try to rotate it with my hands..laptop is showing error that fan is not identified...i want to replace the fan..
> can anybody please tell where to get the fan...not the whole heat sink assembly..only fan..and i am using only local 20rs thermal paste for now..should i use a better one?



btw I had a similar issue with my G6 and also my dell
got the fans and heatsink, thermal paste etc replaced for 750 bucks each at a known local store
^^for future reference


----------



## anky (Dec 9, 2015)

kkn13 said:


> btw I had a similar issue with my G6 and also my dell
> got the fans and heatsink, thermal paste etc replaced for 750 bucks each at a known local store
> ^^for future reference


i used machine oil and fan got unjammed and started working properly...i also changed the thermal paste to coolemraster one...now its all cool and silent..


----------



## sandynator (Dec 9, 2015)

Need to know about following laptop of HP from flipkart.
Is worth choosing @22k after all discounts  which are applicable till tonight?

HP 15-af114AU Notebook(AMD Quad Core A8/ 4GB/ 1TB/ Win10) (P3C92PA#ACJ) Rs.26990 Price in India - Buy HP 15-af114AU Notebook(AMD Quad Core A8/ 4GB/ 1TB/ Win10) (P3C92PA#ACJ) Turbo SIlver Color With Diamond & Cross Brush Pattern Online - HP : Flipkart


----------



## Mr.wave (Dec 9, 2015)

any idea about this laptop...seller has great reviews. spoke to seller and he assured me new piece.

Asus A550JX XX142D Core I7 4720HQ 4GB 1TB 15 6" HD 4GB Nvidia 950M Graphics | eBay


----------



## dissel (Dec 10, 2015)

Hello Experts,

Any Idea as - Is it safe to go for Acer Laptop ? Are they any Good ? Googled but not revealed much...

Acer Aspire E5-573 Notebook (NX.MVHSI.042) (5th Gen Intel Core i5- 4GB RAM- 500GB HDD- 39.62 cm (15.6)- Linux) (Gray) - Buy Acer Aspire E5-573 Notebook (NX.MVHSI.042) (5th Gen Intel Core i5- 4GB RAM- 500GB HDD- 39.62 cm (15.6)- Linux) (Gray) Online a

How is this ? Only one con so far I find - Battery Is non removable - Though there is no NX.MVHSI.042 listed in Acer India website. Also like to know why i5 fifth gen priced so low ?


----------



## thetechfreak (Dec 13, 2015)

Mr.wave said:


> any idea about this laptop...seller has great reviews. spoke to seller and he assured me new piece.
> 
> Asus A550JX XX142D Core I7 4720HQ 4GB 1TB 15 6" HD 4GB Nvidia 950M Graphics | eBay


99.7% is quite good. Seems legit tbh(although I haven't bought from them directly)


dissel said:


> Hello Experts,
> 
> Any Idea as - Is it safe to go for Acer Laptop ? Are they any Good ? Googled but not revealed much...
> 
> ...



Acer laptops in general are fine. But I'd rather go for a battery that's user removable because most batteries conk out in 2 odd years . 

Here a couple more laptops to check out: 
*www.amazon.in/Dell-Vostro-3558-15-...1_1?s=computers&ie=UTF8&qid=1449997287&sr=1-1

*www.amazon.in/HP-15-r245TX-15-6-in...20?s=computers&ie=UTF8&qid=1449997287&sr=1-20


----------



## Mr.wave (Dec 13, 2015)

thetechfreak said:


> 99.7% is quite good. Seems legit tbh(although I haven't bought from them directly)
> 
> 
> Acer laptops in general are fine. But I'd rather go for a battery that's user removable because most batteries conk out in 2 odd years .
> ...



thanks.


----------



## dissel (Dec 14, 2015)

thetechfreak said:


> Acer laptops in general are fine. But I'd rather go for a battery that's user removable because most batteries conk out in 2 odd years .
> 
> Here a couple more laptops to check out:
> Buy Dell Vostro 15 3558 15.6-inch Laptop (Core i3/4GB/500GB/DOS), Black Online at Low Prices in India - Amazon.in
> ...



Thanks for the reply - Then this is the reason of the low price - Wish Acer or some other manufacturer may release some i5 Laptop at this sweet price.

After seeing the spec, that lead to another que

Which is better - i3 Processor with Dedicated Graphics Chip or i5 Processor with integrated Graphics (such as the mentioned Acer)  when Gaming is not a priority ?


----------



## dashing.sujay (Dec 14, 2015)

dissel said:


> Thanks for the reply - Then this is the reason of the low price - Wish Acer or some other manufacturer may release some i5 Laptop at this sweet price.
> 
> After seeing the spec, that lead to another que
> 
> Which is better - i3 Processor with Dedicated Graphics Chip or i5 Processor with integrated Graphics (such as the mentioned Acer)  when Gaming is not a priority ?



Of course i5 with IGP.


----------



## andy_65_in (Jan 22, 2016)

I have a HP 14b015dx USA made lappie which has so far lasted me since the last 2012 Dec.had to replace its screen which was because of my error,dropped something on it. what would be the safe life of such a lappie,should i go for a new one .i know once a lappie conks off repairing it is a huge pain especially hp.please also suggest a replacement for which i am a looking for a window 10 with dvd and min i 3 ,usage only net surfing hence budget is minimal max Rs 30000.00


----------



## dashing.sujay (Jan 22, 2016)

andy_65_in said:


> I have a HP 14b015dx USA made lappie which has so far lasted me since the last 2012 Dec.had to replace its screen which was because of my error,dropped something on it. what would be the safe life of such a lappie,should i go for a new one .i know once a lappie conks off repairing it is a huge pain especially hp.please also suggest a replacement for which i am a looking for a window 10 with dvd and min i 3 ,usage only net surfing hence budget is minimal max Rs 30000.00



If the configuration suffices for you, go for a screen replacement, that too from a local store. You can get it done within 3k.


----------



## andy_65_in (Jan 22, 2016)

Sujay what i mean is that the lappie is working perfectly with a new replaced screen


----------



## somebodysme (Jan 25, 2016)

Any thought on this one..
LENOVO IdeaPad 900 500S - 14ISK 80Q3005AIN Intel Core i5 (6th Gen) - (8 GB DDR3/1 TB HDD/Windows 10/2 GB Graphics) Notebook Rs.51990 Price in India - Buy LENOVO IdeaPad 900 500S - 14ISK 80Q3005AIN Intel Core i5 (6th Gen) - (8 GB DDR3/1 TB HDD/Windows


----------



## kunalgujarathi (Jan 26, 2016)

somebodysme said:


> Any thought on this one..
> LENOVO IdeaPad 900 500S - 14ISK 80Q3005AIN Intel Core i5 (6th Gen) - (8 GB DDR3/1 TB HDD/Windows 10/2 GB Graphics) Notebook Rs.51990 Price in India - Buy LENOVO IdeaPad 900 500S - 14ISK 80Q3005AIN Intel Core i5 (6th Gen) - (8 GB DDR3/1 TB HDD/Windows



Overpriced crap with below average graphics (920 m) and TN panel


----------



## ravi847 (Jan 26, 2016)

can someone suggest me a laptop with the following build-
core i5 6th gen
8gb ram
1080p screen
gt 940m


----------



## SaiyanGoku (Jan 26, 2016)

ravi847 said:


> can someone suggest me a laptop with the following build-
> core i5 6th gen
> 8gb ram
> 1080p screen
> gt 940m



Check your thread.


----------



## kaz (Feb 27, 2016)

I'm willing to buy an extra 4GB 1333MHz DDR3 RAM for my laptop. I have shortlisted 4 brands:
Crucial @1490rs.
Transcend @1847rs.
Kingston @1875rs.
Dell @1990rs.

Which one is a better buy considering I never play games on my laptop? Please suggest.


----------



## navjotjsingh (Mar 26, 2016)

How does one gets around the limits of fixed flash storage in macbooks? Any idea?


----------



## kg11sgbg (Mar 26, 2016)

kaz said:


> I'm willing to buy an extra 4GB 1333MHz DDR3 RAM for my laptop. I have shortlisted 4 brands:
> Crucial @1490rs.
> Transcend @1847rs.
> Kingston @1875rs.
> ...


I had purchased a Crucial 4GB DDR3 memory module for my DELL Inspiron 14 5447 laptop to make it to total 8GB.
No problems,no issues,functioning normally.

Just ensure that the RAM module voltage specs. matches with that  of your DELL XPS 15 laptop.
1.35v == 1.35v RAM module
1.5v == 1.5v RAM module.
One will not run in mixed voltage mode in case of Laptops .


----------



## kaz (Mar 27, 2016)

kg11sgbg said:


> I had purchased a Crucial 4GB DDR3 memory module for my DELL Inspiron 14 5447 laptop to make it to total 8GB.
> No problems,no issues,functioning normally.
> 
> Just ensure that the RAM module voltage specs. matches with that  of your DELL XPS 15 laptop.
> ...



Thanks bro.. I already got the Transcend one..


----------



## kunnusingh (Mar 28, 2016)

Which is latest laptop of 2016 under 30k, Linux OS is ok but RAM must be near about 4+GB (4GB RAM is now look like less RAM for me).

I don't care about brand but I prefer to use HP.

Requirement:
- HDMI Port
- At lest 3 USB Port
- Latest Chip if possible.


----------



## ankitkr091 (Apr 15, 2016)

Acer ES1-521-899K Aspire ES15 ES1-521/NX.G2KSI.009 NX.G2KSI.009 APU Quad Core A8 - (6 GB DDR3/1 TB HDD/Linux) Notebook Rs.25600  Price in India - Buy Acer ES1-521-899K Aspire ES15 ES1-521/NX.G2KSI.009 NX.G2KSI.009 APU Quad Core A8 - (6 GB DDR3/1 TB HDD/Linux) Notebook Diamond Black Online - Acer : Flipkart.com

Should I buy this laptop ? I am getting this for 26k + 3 years warranty. 

Sent from my Moto E using Tapatalk


----------



## omega44-xt (Apr 15, 2016)

ankitkr091 said:


> Acer ES1-521-899K Aspire ES15 ES1-521/NX.G2KSI.009 NX.G2KSI.009 APU Quad Core A8 - (6 GB DDR3/1 TB HDD/Linux) Notebook Rs.25600  Price in India - Buy Acer ES1-521-899K Aspire ES15 ES1-521/NX.G2KSI.009 NX.G2KSI.009 APU Quad Core A8 - (6 GB DDR3/1 TB HDD/Linux) Notebook Diamond Black Online - Acer : Flipkart.com
> 
> Should I buy this laptop ? I am getting this for 26k + 3 years warranty.
> 
> Sent from my Moto E using Tapatalk



This one with i3 seems better
Asus A555LA-XX2064D A Series XX2064D 90NB0652-M32310 Core i3 (5th Gen) - (4 GB DDR3/1 TB HDD/Free DOS) Notebook Rs.26399  Price in India - Buy Asus A555LA-XX2064D A Series XX2064D 90NB0652-M32310 Core i3 (5th Gen) - (4 GB DDR3/1 TB HDD/Free DOS) Notebook Black Online - Asus : Flipkart.com


----------



## ankitkr091 (Apr 16, 2016)

anupam_pb said:


> This one with i3 seems better
> Asus A555LA-XX2064D A Series XX2064D 90NB0652-M32310 Core i3 (5th Gen) - (4 GB DDR3/1 TB HDD/Free DOS) Notebook Rs.26399  Price in India - Buy Asus A555LA-XX2064D A Series XX2064D 90NB0652-M32310 Core i3 (5th Gen) - (4 GB DDR3/1 TB HDD/Free DOS) Notebook Black Online - Asus : Flipkart.com


Won't the acer model will give better performance if i plan to play games at low settings ?  I want it for light to medium gaming.  I dont have high expectations as my budget is 26k to 28k.  Any other laptops in this range ?  Also i cannot order laptops online because I live in Up and no online store is shipping laptops here 

Sent from my Moto E using Tapatalk


----------



## omega44-xt (Apr 16, 2016)

ankitkr091 said:


> Won't the acer model will give better performance if i plan to play games at low settings ?  I want it for light to medium gaming.  I dont have high expectations as my budget is 26k to 28k.  Any other laptops in this range ?  Also i cannot order laptops online because I live in Up and no online store is shipping laptops here
> 
> Sent from my Moto E using Tapatalk



For gaming the AMD one might be better.... Check if it has a dedicated GPU ... i3's internal GPU is better than AMD's internal GPU


----------



## ankitkr091 (Apr 18, 2016)

anupam_pb said:


> For gaming the AMD one might be better.... Check if it has a dedicated GPU ... i3's internal GPU is better than AMD's internal GPU


The acer one doesn't  have any dedicated Gpu. 

Sent from my Moto E using Tapatalk


----------



## omega44-xt (Apr 19, 2016)

ankitkr091 said:


> The acer one doesn't  have any dedicated Gpu.
> 
> Sent from my Moto E using Tapatalk



Then go for i3 models


----------



## ankitkr091 (Apr 19, 2016)

anupam_pb said:


> Then go for i3 models


Got extra funds and ordered an asus model with i3 and nvidia gt 930m from paytm. This is my first purchase from paytm. I hope they don't mess this up. 

Sent from my Moto E using Tapatalk


----------



## omega44-xt (Apr 19, 2016)

ankitkr091 said:


> Got extra funds and ordered an asus model with i3 and nvidia gt 930m from paytm. This is my first purchase from paytm. I hope they don't mess this up.
> 
> Sent from my Moto E using Tapatalk



Good, how much did it cost with cashback?


----------



## ankitkr091 (Apr 20, 2016)

anupam_pb said:


> Good, how much did it cost with cashback?


Total cost - Rs 31480
Cashback - 10% =Rs 3148

Sent from my Moto E using Tapatalk


----------



## ankitkr091 (Apr 22, 2016)

I own a hp g6 2301ax and its battery is completely gone. Now it always requires to be plugged in . What will the the price of a new battery and from where should I buy it ? 

Sent from my Moto E using Tapatalk

Sent from my Moto E using Tapatalk


----------



## thetechfreak (Apr 23, 2016)

ankitkr091 said:


> I own a hp g6 2301ax and its battery is completely gone. Now it always requires to be plugged in . What will the the price of a new battery and from where should I buy it ?
> 
> Sent from my Moto E using Tapatalk
> 
> Sent from my Moto E using Tapatalk



There are quite a few places to get it. Original ones from a local HP service center will cost around 3k to 4k whereas "non branded" ones will cost 1.5k~


----------



## ankitkr091 (Apr 23, 2016)

thetechfreak said:


> There are quite a few places to get it. Original ones from a local HP service center will cost around 3k to 4k whereas "non branded" ones will cost 1.5k~


Getting it online for 3.6k from official hp store with 3 years warranty.

Sent from my Moto E using Tapatalk


----------



## thetechfreak (Apr 23, 2016)

ankitkr091 said:


> Getting it online for 3.6k from official hp store with 3 years warranty.
> 
> Sent from my Moto E using Tapatalk



3 years warranty at that price? I think you should purchase it.


----------



## ankitkr091 (Apr 23, 2016)

thetechfreak said:


> 3 years warranty at that price? I think you should purchase it.


Ordered already   

Sent from my Moto E using Tapatalk


----------



## TheSloth (Apr 23, 2016)

My samsung laptop is almost 4 yrs old now. Need a thorough clean inside and new thermal paste has to be applied. The screen is also dying fast. lots of dead pixels on the screen now. So if anyone can tell me a good laptop service center in bangalore i would be thankful. otherwise i will just go to samsung service center. Or shall i buy the new screen and thermal paste and try the DIY way. Have never done this before, been watching videos though.
Sorry if I should not be posting here. Shall I open a new thread for this?


----------



## Mirhawk (Apr 25, 2016)

Hi, I need some help with buying RAM for My laptop. Currently I have single 4GB RAM stick (Samsung M471B5273DH0-CH9 : link) and I need to buy another single 8GB RAm stick. Can anybody please suggest Me one with matching specs or at least one that works with it and is available in India. Also, I'm specifically looking for 8GB RAM only.


----------



## thetechfreak (Apr 25, 2016)

Mirhawk said:


> Hi, I need some help with buying RAM for My laptop. Currently I have single 4GB RAM stick (Samsung M471B5273DH0-CH9 : link) and I need to buy another single 8GB RAm stick. Can anybody please suggest Me one with matching specs or at least one that works with it and is available in India. Also, I'm specifically looking for 8GB RAM only.



Hard to suggest directly as you will require RAM of the same timings. If you are familiar opening a laptop I'd suggest opening it to see the timings of your current RAM.


----------



## Mirhawk (Apr 25, 2016)

thetechfreak said:


> Hard to suggest directly as you will require RAM of the same timings. If you are familiar opening a laptop I'd suggest opening it to see the timings of your current RAM.



I thought the link had timings. Never mind, here are the pics of RAM as attached. Please check them out.

Edit found another link with more details : link.


----------



## TheSloth (Apr 25, 2016)

you can download CPU-Z and check the RAM timings in that. Go to Memory tab and you will see few numbers written in 'Timings' section. Post them here for other members


----------



## Mirhawk (Apr 25, 2016)

Screenshot of the memory and spd tab of cpuz attached, please go through it.


----------



## Mirhawk (Apr 28, 2016)

Bump? Please suggest a RAM anybody, as I'm not able to find any online.


----------



## s18000rpm (Apr 29, 2016)

lightningfassst said:


> My samsung laptop is almost 4 yrs old now. Need a thorough clean inside and new thermal paste has to be applied. The screen is also dying fast. lots of dead pixels on the screen now. So if anyone can tell me a good laptop service center in bangalore i would be thankful. otherwise i will just go to samsung service center. Or shall i buy the new screen and thermal paste and try the DIY way. Have never done this before, been watching videos though.
> Sorry if I should not be posting here. Shall I open a new thread for this?



try SP Road. there are many shops there that deal with this. buy the thermal paste before giving laptop for cleaning.

- - - Updated - - -



Mirhawk said:


> Bump? Please suggest a RAM anybody, as I'm not able to find any online.



Transcend 8GB DDR3-1333/PC3-10600 Laptop RAM: Amazon.in: Electronic



> Brand : Transcend
> 
> Model : TS1GSK64V3H
> 
> ...



*verify the clock/timing details*


----------



## TheSloth (Apr 29, 2016)

s18000rpm said:


> try SP Road. there are many shops there that deal with this. buy the thermal paste before giving laptop for cleaning.



hey, thanks. but why to buy the thermal paste before giving them for service? I talked to service center, the guy from service center told he has the exact screen right now and he can fix the issue. He said he will also clean the laptop and give. So i palnned to give it to service center and then later after receiving it, i will open laptop to check if he actually cleaned or just said so to me. Then I'll reapply the good quality paste which i [STRIKE]bought[/STRIKE] will buy myself. Good?


----------



## aniketdawn.89 (Apr 29, 2016)

lightningfassst said:


> hey, thanks. but why to buy the thermal paste before giving them for service? I talked to service center, the guy from service center told he has the exact screen right now and he can fix the issue. He said he will also clean the laptop and give. So i palnned to give it to service center and then later after receiving it, i will open laptop to check if he actually cleaned or just said so to me. Then I'll reapply the good quality paste i bought myself. Good?


What paste you getting?

Sent from my XT1033 using Tapatalk


----------



## Mirhawk (Apr 29, 2016)

s18000rpm said:


> Transcend 8GB DDR3-1333/PC3-10600 Laptop RAM: Amazon.in: Electronic
> *verify the clock/timing details*



Thanks a lot! Matches all of the details! Else was going to buy one from amazon.com, which had price of 4.7k .


----------



## aniketdawn.89 (Apr 29, 2016)

Guys planning to add ram to my lenovo y50 gt860m model.

Two slots with one empty and the other with a Samsung 8gb (1333 MHz I think though don't remember. Have to open the back and check)

Now I was thinking either:
1. Get one more 8gb module and add it to empty slot - in which case suggestions?

2. If Samsung one is 1333 MHz then get two 8gb sticks at 1600 MHz and replace. Will the clock speed affect gaming much? Also is it possible to dual channel the existing Samsung with another RAM (1333 and 1600 MHz dual chan) ?

Thanks!

Update:

Ordered crucial 8gb ddr3L 1.35v. (Samsung RAM was 1600mhz)

Sent from my XT1033 using Tapatalk


----------



## BhargavJ (Apr 30, 2016)

Need an adapter for my Toshiba laptop. The details on the Adapter are:

Name: PA3714U-1ACA		REV 02

Input: 100-240 V   1.6 A     50-60 HZ

Output: 19 V    3.42 A

The main power cord that goes from the mains to the adapter has two pins. Nowhere on the adapter does it show the wattage.

I searched directly on amazon, flipkart, etc for the name, but I couldn't find anything made by Toshiba itself. Instead, there were adapters from other companies. Even the Toshiba India website shows only one universal adapter. So how do I get a new one, and roughly how much will it cost?


----------



## @pple (May 2, 2016)

***URGENT***

1) What is your budget? 
50K INR


2) What size & weight consideration (if any) would you prefer?
Mainstream; 15" - 16" screen


3) What are the primary tasks you will be performing with this notebook? 
Mostly gamming(Dota2, COD,Battlefield ,Bioshock,Crysis,Tom Clancy,Farcry), watching movies, surfing(Alot!)

5) Any typical configuration in your mind you're eying for ?
Intel procc with Nvidia GPU

4) Are there any brands that you prefer or any you really don't like?
a. Like:Asus Dell HP
b. Dislike: Acer Samsung


6) Anything else you would like to say
Battery back up normal (3-4hrs) 
Purchase place ( Online FK paytm) /Local croma (India)


----------



## TheSloth (May 2, 2016)

aniketdawn.89 said:


> What paste you getting?
> 
> Sent from my XT1033 using Tapatalk



Waiting for suggestions actually. And don't seem much options online as only Cooler Master paste is available on Flipkart and Arctic Silver on amazon(which isn't recommended by someone here on TDF for laptops, in Fix laptop overheating thread). Which one you are getting?


----------



## aniketdawn.89 (May 3, 2016)

lightningfassst said:


> Waiting for suggestions actually. And don't seem much options online as only Cooler Master paste is available on Flipkart and Arctic Silver on amazon(which isn't recommended by someone here on TDF for laptops, in Fix laptop overheating thread). Which one you are getting?



Try to import IC diamond 7 if you can.

Update: actually it's available on Amazon.in 

Sent from my XT1033 using Tapatalk


----------



## TheSloth (May 3, 2016)

oh. don't know how I missed. I read reviews, sounds good but its not amazon fullified


----------



## aniketdawn.89 (May 3, 2016)

lightningfassst said:


> oh. don't know how I missed. I read reviews, sounds good but its not amazon fullified


So?

It's the item that matters. As long as it's the real stuff you should be fine. Read some seller reviews.

It's by far one of the best thermal compounds out there.

Sent from my XT1033 using Tapatalk


----------



## insaneYLN (Jun 15, 2016)

*Laptop Cooler for my Acer Aspire V3-551*

Hello everyone.


I am considering on purchasing the *Deepcool Multi Core X6* cooler, Multi Core X6 DEEPCOOL Laptop Cooler for my _Acer Aspire V3-551_ laptop. Would this be a good choice, or is a different alternative suggested/recommended?


----------



## insaneYLN (Jun 17, 2016)

*Re: Laptop Cooler for my Acer Aspire V3-551*



insaneYLN said:


> Hello everyone.
> 
> 
> I am considering on purchasing the *Deepcool Multi Core X6* cooler, Multi Core X6 DEEPCOOL Laptop Cooler for my _Acer Aspire V3-551_ laptop. Would this be a good choice, or is a different alternative suggested/recommended?



Friends, any responses?


----------



## Shreya1606 (Jul 21, 2016)

Asus ZenBook UX305CA-FC074T Dual Core - (4 GB/256 GB SSD/Windows 10) Ultrabook 90NB0AA1-M03540 Rs.52619  Price in India - Buy Asus ZenBook UX305CA-FC074T Dual Core - (4 GB/256 GB SSD/Windows 10) Ultrabook 90NB0AA1-M03540 Black Online - Asus : Flipkart.com

How is this one?


----------



## thetechfreak (Jul 21, 2016)

Shreya1606 said:


> Asus ZenBook UX305CA-FC074T Dual Core - (4 GB/256 GB SSD/Windows 10) Ultrabook 90NB0AA1-M03540 Rs.52619  Price in India - Buy Asus ZenBook UX305CA-FC074T Dual Core - (4 GB/256 GB SSD/Windows 10) Ultrabook 90NB0AA1-M03540 Black Online - Asus : Flipkart.com
> 
> How is this one?


Spec wise not bad. However if there's any gaming planned, it won't be possible. Good for day 'normal' usage.


----------



## TheSloth (Jul 21, 2016)

it has jus 3 cell battery


----------



## manu_saraswat (Sep 3, 2016)

Buy Asus ROG GL552VW-CN426T (Intel i7 6700 HQ / 8 GB DDR 4 /1TB HDD / GTX960M 4GB DDR5 / 15.6-inch Full HD Gaming Laptop / WIN 10) Online at Low Prices in India - Amazon.i

Anything better than this for the price?


----------



## kunalgujarathi (Sep 3, 2016)

manu_saraswat said:


> Buy Asus ROG GL552VW-CN426T (Intel i7 6700 HQ / 8 GB DDR 4 /1TB HDD / GTX960M 4GB DDR5 / 15.6-inch Full HD Gaming Laptop / WIN 10) Online at Low Prices in India - Amazon.i
> 
> Anything better than this for the price?



Build a 1060 desktop 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## manu_saraswat (Sep 3, 2016)

well that was a no brainer..my fault i forgot to mention that i need a laptop..portability is a must ..i travel a lot..


----------



## kunalgujarathi (Sep 4, 2016)

manu_saraswat said:


> well that was a no brainer..my fault i forgot to mention that i need a laptop..portability is a must ..i travel a lot..



If you are Willing to spend 85000/- I suggest you wait for 1060 capable laptop to launch in India.
Maybe a month or two.

1060 is way better than 980 plus it's a desktop class GPU.




Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## manu_saraswat (Sep 4, 2016)

kunalgujarathi said:


> If you are Willing to spend 85000/- I suggest you wait for 1060 capable laptop to launch in India.
> Maybe a month or two.
> 
> 1060 is way better than 980 plus it's a desktop class GPU.
> ...


Are you sure.. Cause the last time I checked 1060 enabled laptops are extremely costly rn.. Well over 150000rs

Sent from my XT1562 using Tapatalk


----------



## kunalgujarathi (Sep 4, 2016)

manu_saraswat said:


> Are you sure.. Cause the last time I checked 1060 enabled laptops are extremely costly rn.. Well over 150000rs
> 
> Sent from my XT1562 using Tapatalk



My point being GL502 with 1060 is for $1500 on Amazon.

Certainly in 2 months Asus will release it in India.

Currently 970m GL502 sells for 120000/- so expect it's price to be lowered to 80000/- when 1060 releases.



Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## manu_saraswat (Sep 4, 2016)

kunalgujarathi said:


> My point being GL502 with 1060 is for $1500 on Amazon.
> 
> Certainly in 2 months Asus will release it in India.
> 
> ...


Ohh.. So then i can buy the 970 one

Sent from my XT1562 using Tapatalk


----------



## player100 (Oct 3, 2016)

Help me guys, I m looking 4 a new Laptop and want to buy it in this Durga puja or before Diwali

1) What is your budget? (INR or USD)
50000-80000

2) What size & weight consideration (if any) would you prefer?

Need a  Slim notebook with minimum 14inch and 15.5inch max


3) What are the primary tasks you will be performing with this notebook? 

Browsing Internet, Coding, Watching HD movie...(No Gaming)


5) Any typical configuration in your mind you're eying for ?

at least core i5 or better and a dedicated Graphics card

4) Are there any brands that you prefer or any you really don't like?
Anything that has good service will work


6) Anything else you would like to say?
Screen resolution 900p or  1080p
Battery back up : extended (5-7hrs) 
Purchase place : Online or  Local anything


----------



## TheSloth (Oct 6, 2016)

Laptop section is so quiet. So many threads are just waiting to be replied.
Was looking for a 30K range laptop threads. But there are no replies ...


----------



## manu_saraswat (Oct 6, 2016)

player100 said:


> Help me guys, I m looking 4 a new Laptop and want to buy it in this Durga puja or before Diwali
> 
> 1) What is your budget? (INR or USD)
> 50000-80000
> ...


For 80k if u wanna buy rn.. ASUS GL552, nothing is better at that price point

Sent from my XT1562 using Tapatalk


----------



## aniketdawn.89 (Oct 7, 2016)

manu_saraswat said:


> For 80k if u wanna buy rn.. ASUS GL552, nothing is better at that price point
> 
> Sent from my XT1562 using Tapatalk


It's not thin though is it?

Sent from my Redmi Note 3 using Tapatalk


----------



## manu_saraswat (Oct 7, 2016)

aniketdawn.89 said:


> It's not thin though is it?
> 
> Sent from my Redmi Note 3 using Tapatalk


It's pretty thin and light, plus the thickness helps it stay a lot cooler than lot of the other laptops in this category. 
Also as far as after sales service is concerned asus is ur best option in the gaming laptop area, after dell that is

Sent from my XT1562 using Tapatalk


----------



## aniketdawn.89 (Oct 7, 2016)

player100 said:


> Help me guys, I m looking 4 a new Laptop and want to buy it in this Durga puja or before Diwali
> 
> 1) What is your budget? (INR or USD)
> 50000-80000
> ...


Btw If you want a lappy with a gpu but you won't play games, then y the dedicated gpu?

Sent from my Redmi Note 3 using Tapatalk


----------



## player100 (Oct 12, 2016)

aniketdawn.89 said:


> Btw If you want a lappy with a gpu but you won't play games, then y the dedicated gpu?
> 
> Sent from my Redmi Note 3 using Tapatalk



Dedicated gpu reduces any kind of work load , gpu supports many things besides games...ex. video editing, content creation, watching smoothly 4k  movies, It takes away much of the load from cpu. Its always better to have a decent gpu in a pc


----------



## aniketdawn.89 (Oct 12, 2016)

player100 said:


> Dedicated gpu reduces any kind of work load , gpu supports many things besides games...ex. video editing, content creation, watching smoothly 4k  movies, It takes away much of the load from cpu. Its always better to have a decent gpu in a pc


Of course, but you didn't mention you would be doing any of that either 

And I don't gues 4k on a 15.3 inch monitor right?

For your 1080p movies you can easily use the Intel. Why I am stressing the need of gpu is because of the fact that decent gpu based lappies in India are overpriced. Instead you could get a lappy with good screen and use the balance cash and install an ssd on your system.

Sent from my Redmi Note 3 using Tapatalk


----------



## schizophrenic (Oct 30, 2016)

Help me guys, I m looking for a new Laptop :
1) What is your budget? (INR or USD)
50000-80000

2) What size & weight consideration (if any) would you prefer?

Need a Slim notebook with minimum 14inch and 15.5inch max, ultrabooks and metal body preferred


3) What are the primary tasks you will be performing with this notebook? 

Excel, Word, Chrome, Google drive, legacy windows softwares and occasional streaming


5) Any typical configuration in your mind you're eying for ?

would like current generation processors in apple air type models

4) Are there any brands that you prefer or any you really don't like?
Need good after sales service


6) Anything else you would like to say?
Screen resolution 1080p
Battery back up : 8 10 hrs 
Purchase place : Online or Local anything


----------



## kunalgujarathi (Oct 30, 2016)

schizophrenic said:


> Help me guys, I m looking for a new Laptop :
> 1) What is your budget? (INR or USD)
> 50000-80000
> 
> ...



Ok so you are eyeing for a ultra book formfactor.

The only two options are -
Lenovo Thinkpad series
Dell XPS/Latitude series.

Enquire in brick and mortar store or contact the above brands directly.Get quotes and Models and take these to a local distributor to get best deal.

Ideal configuration-
i5/i7 7000 series (Avoid Core M Processors)
8 GB DDR4 RAM
1080p full HD IPS min
USB type C for future proofing 
250 GB SSD 

Latitude > Thinkpad in terms of value.

If you can get the notebook from States
Get this - Razer Blade Stealth 2016
$1000 - 68000/-



Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## manu_saraswat (Oct 30, 2016)

schizophrenic said:


> Help me guys, I m looking for a new Laptop :
> 1) What is your budget? (INR or USD)
> 50000-80000
> 
> ...


U might be one of the few people who fall into the exact category for whom the MacBook Air was made for.. If u have no problem paying the premium prices for it though.. I'd recommend u to check out the dell Xps series too though 
Although if u r going to run Windows software u will need to install Virtual box like Vine on MacBook, so better buy a config with 8gb ram and higher storage 

Sent from my XT1562 using Tapatalk


----------



## schizophrenic (Oct 30, 2016)

Actually went in the maple store yesterday .. mac air 13inch is for 66k.. mouth watering price..
But it IS older hardware.. so paying this amount for something that is obsolete even by apple (has been  recently positioned as the budget mac or entry level mac) i too am wondering if it will handle win7 day in and out.

As for the razer.. hmm definately interesting but india launch and services will be a issue... will buy it for meself and junk my gaming pc plan if the core is available tho heheh

Dell latitude or xps?
Looking at the xps 13 the base version with a 1080p looks good but doesnot seem to have usb c. still not a dealbreaker... now looking if any other machines exist in similar specs.. btw any thoughts on touchscreens for laptops? Am a win 7 user but will have to upgrade someday.. so will touchscreen laptops be necessary some time down the road?


----------



## dissel (Oct 30, 2016)

how is this Laptop for Encoding videos in linear video editing software ?

Buy Dell Ins 5567 (Core i7 7th Gen 7500U/16GB RAM/2TB HDD/4GB Graphics/Win 10) Gray - With pre-bundled office 2016 Online at Low Prices in India - Amazon.i

Online Shopping India Mobile, Cameras, Lifestyle & more Online @ Flipkart.co

Main requirement Mixing and editing and re-encoding etc.


----------



## schizophrenic (Oct 30, 2016)

Damn thats one fine laptop and beefy too!


----------



## kARTechnology (Oct 30, 2016)

planning to get ACER SWIFT 3 from US. Any suggestions for any other model?

 Acer Swift 3...(i5 6200u -ddr4 8gb ram -gpu: intel hd520 256gb ssd sata/600 - 14" IPS 1080p - 4 cell 3220mah - 0.7" thinkness - 1.5kg) for $499 
the offer ends today so reply guys!
*doubtful that it is fairly new and doesn't have a big customer base. should i wait? or buy it?*

*and planning to get the ASUS ROG GL752VW Laptop  with 256ssd+ 1tb hdd for $999 also  or should i wait for a new gpu*


----------



## mssquare (Oct 30, 2016)

1) What is your budget? (INR or USD)
55000-70000

2) What size & weight consideration (if any) would you prefer?

NIL

3) What are the primary tasks you will be performing with this notebook? 

Solidworks, CAD, Photoshop, Illustrator, CSGO, GTA V


4) Any typical configuration in your mind you're eying for ?

6th or 7th gen i5, 2/4  GB graphic card and DDR4 memory

5) Are there any brands that you prefer or any you really don't like?
I'm okay with any brand

6) Anything else you would like to say?
1080p screen must
Very likely to be purchased at a brick-and-mortar store in Ritchie Street, Chennai; if there are deals worthy online, will consider them too


----------



## kunalgujarathi (Oct 31, 2016)

kARTechnology said:


> planning to get ACER SWIFT 3 from US. Any suggestions for any other model?
> 
> Acer Swift 3...(i5 6200u -ddr4 8gb ram -gpu: intel hd520 256gb ssd sata/600 - 14" IPS 1080p - 4 cell 3220mah - 0.7" thinkness - 1.5kg) for $499
> the offer ends today so reply guys!
> ...



Consider Swift 7 review of Dave Lee and decide.
Same build different specifications.



Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## kARTechnology (Oct 31, 2016)

kunalgujarathi said:


> Consider Swift 7 review of Dave Lee and decide.
> Same build different specifications.
> 
> 
> ...



specs are different. swift 7 has lesser battery capacity, crap core M fanless processor.
the acer swift 3 just *sold out*...i was getting it for 33k Rs.....

regarding the bigger laptop suggestions please...need a usb type c for futureproofing and 2 fan slots, a big battery, the asus rog one has no usb type c, no bigger batery compared to others, and only 1 fan slot.


----------



## manu_saraswat (Oct 31, 2016)

kARTechnology said:


> specs are different. swift 7 has lesser battery capacity, crap core M fanless processor.
> the acer swift 3 just *sold out*...i was getting it for 33k Rs.....
> 
> regarding the bigger laptop suggestions please...need a usb type c for futureproofing and 2 fan slots, a big battery, the asus rog one has no usb type c, no bigger batery compared to others, and only 1 fan slot.


I'm waiting for the refresh of the Asus gl 552 series.. If it still doesn't meet the requirements.. MSI ge62 it is.. 

Sent from my XT1562 using Tapatalk


----------



## ActyDory (Nov 27, 2016)

Hello everyone.

Is Lenovo ThinkPad X1 Carbon Ultrabook worth 425$ (400€ or 340£)? It was used 3 years. 

Specs:
CPU - Intel Core *i7 3667U* (2.00GHz)
Memory - *8GB RAM* 
Storage - 250GB SSD
Graphics Card - *Intel HD Graphics 4000*
Screen - 14"; *1600 x 900* resolution
Operating System - Windows 7 Professional
*Battery *- *lasts 2-3 hours*.


----------



## Chetan1991 (Dec 18, 2016)

Hey guys, is a refurbished Thinkpad W541 worth buying for ~60k with 6 month warranty? Its got:
4th gen i7 4810MQ (9000 passmark)
Nvidia Quadro K2100m with 2GB DDR5 (1200 passmark)
8GB 1600MHz DDR3

Any better option?


----------



## SaiyanGoku (Dec 18, 2016)

Chetan1991 said:


> Hey guys, is a refurbished Thinkpad W541 worth buying for ~60k with 6 month warranty? Its got:
> 4th gen i7 4810MQ (9000 passmark)
> Nvidia Quadro K2100m with 2GB DDR5 (1200 passmark)
> 8GB 1600MHz DDR3
> ...



Intended purpose of the laptop?


----------



## Chetan1991 (Dec 18, 2016)

SaiyanGoku said:


> Intended purpose of the laptop?



Android stack and web development, heavy multitasking, light video editing, 3D modelling and some gaming.


----------



## kARTechnology (Dec 22, 2016)

Why do manufacturers treat India like a 3rd world country and never release many laptops with HQ processors in affordable range?
many above 80k, in US very very much cheaper.


----------



## aniketdawn.89 (Dec 22, 2016)

kARTechnology said:


> Why do manufacturers treat India like a 3rd world country and never release many laptops with HQ processors in affordable range?
> many above 80k, in US very very much cheaper.


Customs

Sent from my Redmi Note 3 using Tapatalk


----------



## SaiyanGoku (Dec 22, 2016)

kARTechnology said:


> Why do manufacturers treat India like a 3rd world country and never release many laptops with HQ processors in affordable range?
> many above 80k, in US very very much cheaper.



Because they want to maximize their margins.

 Case and point, MSI India sells a laptop worth 1349$ for 139k.


----------



## Chetan1991 (Dec 24, 2016)

I wish someone like Azom take the risk by pricing their laptops cheaply. That will get the ball rolling.


----------



## dissel (Jan 3, 2017)

Hi, I'm confused and need some info;

1. Laptop with i7 6th Gen + NVIDIA graphics OR

2. Laptop with i7 7th Gen + AMD Graphics is better.

Please let me know...


----------



## jackal_79 (Jan 3, 2017)

dissel said:


> Hi, I'm confused and need some info;
> 
> 1. Laptop with i7 6th Gen + NVIDIA graphics OR
> 
> ...


If games are a priority, you should definitely go for Nvidia one.

Sent from my LG-D802T using Tapatalk


----------



## SaiyanGoku (Jan 3, 2017)

dissel said:


> Hi, I'm confused and need some info;
> 
> 1. Laptop with i7 6th Gen + NVIDIA graphics OR
> 
> ...



Fill the questionnaire.

AMD laptop GPUs have laughable performance at best compared to GTX 1000 series.


----------



## dissel (Jan 3, 2017)

jackal_79 said:


> If games are a priority, you should definitely go for Nvidia one.
> 
> Sent from my LG-D802T using Tapatalk





SaiyanGoku said:


> Fill the questionnaire.
> 
> AMD laptop GPUs have laughable performance at best compared to GTX 1000 series.



Thanks for the replying Guys, Here is the details

*forum.digit.in/laptops-netbooks/19...laptop-can-handle-video-editing-encoding.html


----------



## TigerKing (Jan 28, 2017)

Online sites where I can purchase laptops?
Like Amazon, flipkart, itdepot.
Please suggest more.


----------



## SaiyanGoku (Jan 28, 2017)

TigerKing said:


> Online sites where I can purchase laptops?
> Like Amazon, flipkart, itdepot.
> Please suggest more.


Xoticpc.com

Sent from my OnePlus 3 using Tapatalk


----------



## TigerKing (Jan 28, 2017)

SaiyanGoku said:


> Xoticpc.com
> 
> Sent from my OnePlus 3 using Tapatalk


Where I can find laptop, with genuine configuration and all details.?


----------



## SaiyanGoku (Jan 29, 2017)

TigerKing said:


> Where I can find laptop, with genuine configuration and all details.?



The manufacturer's site itself.


----------



## ravi847 (Feb 11, 2017)

Hello can someone tell me if it is possible for me to replace my laptop's HDD with an SSD. My laptop model is Lenovo IdeaPad 500S-14ISK 80Q3005AIN.


----------



## vito scalleta (Feb 11, 2017)

ravi847 said:


> Hello can someone tell me if it is possible for me to replace my laptop's HDD with an SSD. My laptop model is Lenovo IdeaPad 500S-14ISK 80Q3005AIN.


Yes you can. Is ur lap still under warranty ? How much are u planning to   spend on the ssd.. ?

Sent from my ONEPLUS A3003 using Tapatalk


----------



## ravi847 (Feb 12, 2017)

vito scalleta said:


> Yes you can. Is ur lap still under warranty ? How much are u planning to   spend on the ssd.. ?



My laptop is out of warranty..I am planning to buy samsung 850 EVO 250GB. Is it a good buy?
Also how can I use my internal hdd of the laptop as an external hdd?


----------



## vito scalleta (Feb 12, 2017)

ravi847 said:


> My laptop is out of warranty..I am planning to buy samsung 850 EVO 250GB. Is it a good buy?
> Also how can I use my internal hdd of the laptop as an external hdd?



Yes Samsung 850 evo is a great drive if you r willing to spend the cash.  There are cheaper options out there that make some sacrifice with respect to reliability and performance but are still decent enough for everyday usage.
And with regards to re-using your internal hdd, you have two options:
       - Replace your cd/dvd drive with an hdd adapter and place your hdd there. this helps if you dont use your dvd drive anymore and want more than just 250gb of storage.
       -  Else you can take out the hdd and place it in a external hdd enclosure (it is highly recommended that u go with a one that has usb 3.0). This way u can use ur internal hdd like anyother external hdd.


----------



## ravi847 (Feb 12, 2017)

Guys can I use this sata to usb cable to connect samsung 850 evo to laptop for drive cloning? 
GOOD QUALITY RANZ External 2.5 " inch Sata Casing HARD Disk Drive Usb portable HDD CASE Enclosure for Laptop- Black:Amazon:Computers & Accessorie


----------



## TigerKing (Feb 12, 2017)

^don't buy evo 850, just look for perfect budget ssd

Buy HDD enclosure, for making any internal HDD portable.


----------



## ravi847 (Feb 12, 2017)

TigerKing said:


> ^don't buy evo 850, just look for perfect budget ssd


Why not? Can you suggest any better ones. I basically want a ~256 GB drive.



> Buy HDD enclosure, for making any internal HDD portable.


Yeah but I can do that with sata to usb cable also right? I would like to save some money there if I can.


----------



## ariftwister (Mar 2, 2017)

Hello Guys!! Finally I am in a unique situation which I can post here to ask for help.

I have a few years old* Lenovo Ideapad Y500 * and unsurprisingly, its HDD is dying, so I am in need of another HDD. Here comes the bonus : My brother promised to buy me a SSD if i could complete a project for him. So I guess I'll have a SSD in few months as well. 

Now this laptop has ULTRABAY feature meaning you can remove the DVD drive n replace it with HDD caddy for additional storage. As I hardly use the DVD drive, I am gonna put it to good use!!

So these are my options:


 Buy New HDD and replace it the dying one, then later replace it with SSD (terrible choice, waste of at least 1 HDD)
 Buy new HDD and replace it the dying one, then buy mSATA SSD and add it to mSATA slot (not bad but waste of money in mSATA SSD)
 Buy new HDD with HDD caddy, switch the dying one to caddy and place the new HDD in primary slot. What to do with SSD?

What to do??


Bonus Questions
Is buying mSATA SSD future proof??
Apart from HDD dying, what are the things that may break down in old Laptops??


----------



## TigerKing (Mar 2, 2017)

Cooling. Dust. Outdated os softwares. Battery and charger. WiFi Bluetooth (rare cases). These are common problems.

Replace dying HDD with good HDD.
If storage space is concerned then HDD is good for it.
If you want only SSD with big storage there is SSHD. Check it.
SSDs also die. So be careful.
I think you should buy SSD and HDD both. 100GB SSD and 1-2TB HDD will do.
Software and system on SSD and other storage on HDD.
You may need optical drive even if it's useless. 
Try mSATA SSD. Future proof? Don't know. [MENTION=105611]bssunilreddy[/MENTION]


----------



## ariftwister (Mar 2, 2017)

TigerKing said:


> Cooling. Dust. Outdated os softwares. Battery and charger. WiFi Bluetooth (rare cases). These are common problems.


Battery is the only concerning things!! Others are irrelevant of easily fixable!!



			
				TigerKing said:
			
		

> Replace dying HDD with good HDD.


Yep!!



			
				TigerKing said:
			
		

> If storage space is concerned then HDD is good for it.


Yeah.. I forgot to mention, I have a Ext HDD that's almost full!! So yeah more storage is always a good option!!



			
				TigerKing said:
			
		

> If you want only SSD with big storage there is SSHD. Check it.


Will check it out!!



			
				TigerKing said:
			
		

> SSDs also die. So be careful.


Yes.. I am aware of that!!



			
				TigerKing said:
			
		

> I think you should buy SSD and HDD both. 100GB SSD and 1-2TB HDD will do.


What about faster rpm HDD?? will it significantly be faster than older one??




			
				TigerKing said:
			
		

> Software and system on SSD and other storage on HDD.


That would be a ideal solution!! 



			
				TigerKing said:
			
		

> You may need optical drive even if it's useless.


I am not gonna throw away the DVD drive, with Ultra Bay, its like a 10 Second Switch!!



			
				TigerKing said:
			
		

> Try mSATA SSD. Future proof? Don't know. [MENTION=105611]bssunilreddy[/MENTION]



Yes that's what my concern with mSATA!! Are still laptops coming with mSATA?? I heard there are different mSATA formats?? Since my laptop is old, that mSATA SSD would be a waste!!


----------



## TigerKing (Mar 2, 2017)

RPM matters for many gaming titles. And 7200 RPM is overall good.
5400 rpm WD blue is performs better than 7200 rpm Seagate barracuda. (But there are newer versions available 2015, 2016. Can't say which is better)

There are two things affected by the RPM of a drive.
Seek time - on avarage a 7200 rpm drive will spend less time waiting for the head to reach the sector on the disk it needs to read.
Transfer rate - the speed data passes the read head.
There are two factors that effect this, the RPM of the drive and the density of the data on the disk.

Number of bits in 1 rotation = hdd speed
So for performance, you can 
1. Increase spindle speed
or
2. Decrease spindle speed and double the bit density for 1 rotation.

mSATA is old. New Gen is m.2
Solid-state drive - Wikipedi
M.2 - Wikipedi


----------



## denhot (Apr 4, 2017)

I have a Lenovo Yoga 500 14, in warranty/accidental damage protection and I would like to upgrade to a SSD.
I already have a brand new samsung 750 evo 250 GB lying around.
I do not want to void my warranty (Laptop Hardrive bay has sticker seal)

Anyone having experience of the same especially from Lenovo and any idea of the charges? or if they would do it for me, or if I could do it on my own. Any info would be greatly appreciated


----------



## TigerKing (Apr 24, 2017)

Lenovo laptop prices = MRP

*forum.digit.in/attachment.php?attachmentid=16799&d=1493016813
*forum.digit.in/attachment.php?attachmentid=16800&d=1493016833


----------



## SaiyanGoku (Apr 24, 2017)

TigerKing said:


> Lenovo laptop prices = MRP



They're selling 1000$ 960M laptops for 124k?


----------



## aniketdawn.89 (Apr 24, 2017)

SaiyanGoku said:


> They're selling 1000$ 960M laptops for 124k?


Azom exigo 15" is also 120k with gtx 1070 and desktop cpu.  

Sent from my Redmi Note 3 using Tapatalk


----------



## TigerKing (Apr 24, 2017)

SaiyanGoku said:


> They're selling 1000$ 960M laptops for 124k?


Yep. Prices are high.. and also it's MRP.

So they may provide discounts and price may vary.


----------



## SaiyanGoku (Apr 24, 2017)

TigerKing said:


> Yep. Prices are high.. and also it's MRP.
> 
> So they may provide discounts and price may vary.



Doubling the price and then providing marginal discounts is common practice of looting customers for any "gaming" device these days in India.

MRP should've been limited to 110% of the USA price, ie. 1100$ or 70k and even then getting a 1050ti laptop for 900$ (58k) would be much better.


----------



## TigerKing (Apr 26, 2017)

SaiyanGoku said:


> Doubling the price and then providing marginal discounts is common practice of looting customers for any "gaming" device these days in India.
> 
> MRP should've been limited to 110% of the USA price, ie. 1100$ or 70k and even then getting a 1050ti laptop for 900$ (58k) would be much better.



lowest price is 62k for MSI laptop with 960Mx GPU.
Someone suggested me before..


----------



## hannibal2469 (May 1, 2017)

Can anyone recommend a good windows laptop below 40K? It doesn't need to have a discrete graphics card, integrated gpu should be enough. The primary use would be browsing, video watching and other light use.


----------



## thetechfreak (May 2, 2017)

This one has Windows 10 pre-installed: Buy HP 14-AM081TU 14-inch Laptop (Core i5 6th Gen/4GB/1TB/Windows 10 Home/Integrated Graphics), Turbo Silver Online at Low Prices in India - Amazon.in

This one has newer gen CPU but it's without Win 10: Buy Dell Inspiron 15-3567 15.6-inch Laptop (Core i5 7th Gen -7200U/4GB DDR4L/1TB HDD/ DOS) Black Online at Low Prices in India - Amazon.in


----------



## BhargavJ (May 8, 2017)

I have a Dell laptop the DVD drive of which has stopped working. I have another Toshiba laptop with a working DVD drive. Can I remove the DVD drive from the Toshiba laptop and install it in the Dell one? Are all internal DVD drives of the same size so that they can be changed from one laptop to another?


----------



## vito scalleta (May 15, 2017)

TigerKing said:


> lowest price is 62k for MSI laptop with 960Mx GPU.
> Someone suggested me before..


Where ??? 

Sent from my ONEPLUS A3003 using Tapatalk


----------



## aniketdawn.89 (May 15, 2017)

1) What is your budget? (INR)

40k

2) What size & weight consideration (if any) would you prefer?

15 inch, not too heavy.

3) What are the primary tasks you will be performing with this notebook?

Web surfing, making reports (An eco masters student will use it), No gaming

4) Are there any brands that you prefer or any you really don't like?

None specifically though I have used Lenovo y50 so far. After sales service is good to have.

6) Anything else you would like to say?

900p if possible would be great. Also a non ulv proccy will be godsend! 

Thanks in advance!

Sent from my Redmi Note 3 using Tapatalk


----------



## Michael Jackson (May 18, 2017)

I have a Dell, but it's very heavy. When I need to take it to the classroom, I am very reluctant. So I want to change a laptop for me. First of all, it must be easy to carry, and not prone to error. Who can recommend a laptop? My friend recommended a Toshiba laptop to me and let me read this site. Best Laptop for College Students in 2017 Buying Guide What do you think of Toshiba laptops? I'm still hesitant.
    I would like to change a laptop, who has a good idea? Please hurry up to help me.


----------



## SaiyanGoku (May 18, 2017)

Michael Jackson said:


> I have a Dell, but it's very heavy. When I need to take it to the classroom, I am very reluctant. So I want to change a laptop for me. First of all, it must be easy to carry, and not prone to error. Who can recommend a laptop? My friend recommended a Toshiba laptop to me and let me read this site. Best Laptop for College Students in 2017 Buying Guide What do you think of Toshiba laptops? I'm still hesitant.
> I would like to change a laptop, who has a good idea? Please hurry up to help me.


Fill the questionnaire. Ignore that article.


----------



## Michael Jackson (May 18, 2017)

SaiyanGoku said:


> Fill the questionnaire. Ignore that article.


Thanks for your advice.


----------



## aniketdawn.89 (May 18, 2017)

aniketdawn.89 said:


> 1) What is your budget? (INR)
> 
> 40k
> 
> ...


Bump.

Sent from my Redmi Note 3 using Tapatalk


----------



## TigerKing (May 19, 2017)

vito scalleta said:


> Where ???
> 
> Sent from my ONEPLUS A3003 using Tapatalk



oops sorry..
940mx @53k
MSI GAMING LAPTOP CX62 7QL (i7-7500U/4GB/1TB HDD/GTX940MX 2GD3/15.6" ANTI-GLARE FHD/DOS)


----------



## SaiyanGoku (May 19, 2017)

TigerKing said:


> oops sorry..
> 940mx @53k
> MSI GAMING LAPTOP CX62 7QL (i7-7500U/4GB/1TB HDD/GTX940MX 2GD3/15.6" ANTI-GLARE FHD/DOS)



Selling a 40k worth laptop for 54k. MSI India: ripping people off, just like forever.


aniketdawn.89 said:


> Bump.
> 
> Sent from my Redmi Note 3 using Tapatalk



Buy Asus X541UV-XO029D 15.6-inch Laptop (Intel Core i5-6200U/4GB/1TB/DOS/2GB Graphics), BLACK Online at Low Prices in India - Amazon.in
Lenovo 310 Core i5 6th Gen - (8 GB/1 TB HDD/DOS/2 GB Graphics) IP 310 Notebook Rs.41990  Price in India - Buy Lenovo 310 Core i5 6th Gen - (8 GB/1 TB HDD/DOS/2 GB Graphics) IP 310 Notebook Black Online - Lenovo : Flipkart.com
Buy HP 15-ay554tu Portable 15.6-inch Laptop (6th Gen Core i5-6200U/4GB/1TB/Windows 10 Home/Integrated Graphics), Turbo Silver Online at Low Prices in India - Amazon.in

Compromise with the ULV proccy and 768p screen. Sorry mate but we are in India. You won't get a good laptop without getting ripped off.


----------



## aniketdawn.89 (May 19, 2017)

SaiyanGoku said:


> Selling a 40k worth laptop for 54k. MSI India: ripping people off, just like forever.
> 
> 
> Buy Asus X541UV-XO029D 15.6-inch Laptop (Intel Core i5-6200U/4GB/1TB/DOS/2GB Graphics), BLACK Online at Low Prices in India - Amazon.in
> ...


Yeah I know , hence I said if possible. Thanks btw. Best place to buy OS at a good rate? The asus one seems to come with dos only.

Sent from my Redmi Note 3 using Tapatalk


----------



## TigerKing (May 19, 2017)

SaiyanGoku said:


> Selling a 40k worth laptop for 54k. MSI India: ripping people off, just like forever.



Then what should consumer do to force them to do big price cut?


----------



## SaiyanGoku (May 19, 2017)

TigerKing said:


> Then what should consumer do to force them to do big price cut?


Buy from other brand which isn't charging higher for same hardware. Or try to get it from USA if you can. I haven't seen constant sane pricing in India for past 3 years or so.


----------



## gta5 (May 19, 2017)

SaiyanGoku said:


> Selling a 40k worth laptop for 54k. MSI India: ripping people off, just like forever.



It's because of tax bro  .. the current tax rate is  *26.5 %*  on laptops

out of that 54k , 10.5k is for tax ..


----------



## SaiyanGoku (May 19, 2017)

gta5 said:


> It's because of tax bro  .. the current tax rate is  *26.5 %*  on laptops
> 
> out of that 54k , 10.5k is for tax ..


Source?


----------



## gta5 (May 19, 2017)

SaiyanGoku said:


> Source?


mentioned here

GST Impact: Mobiles, Computers to Get Pricier, Gaming Seems Unaffected

and will most likely increase to 28 % after GST .. PC parts will see a bigger hike in price because it was low till now ..


----------



## BhargavJ (Jun 16, 2017)

My laptop's DVD drive has stopped working, so I will have to buy an external DVD drive. I'll need one that can boot a Linux Live CD, and I'll be burning DVDs now and then. Any suggestions on which one to buy?


----------



## TigerKing (Jun 23, 2017)

^external bays can be costly..
which laptop are you using?


----------



## BhargavJ (Jun 23, 2017)

It's a Dell laptop. A local shop has Transcend and LG External DVD writers for Rs. 1650. Are the external drives of all brands pretty much the same or are some better than others?

BTW, I booted into Diagnostics at startup and performed a check for the DVD drive, and it passed the test. I don't know what exactly is wrong with it. As soon as I pop a DVD in, nothing happens, no spinning or anything. If I double-click the icon in explorer, it ejects the tray and asks me to insert a DVD. Using a tool (I've forgotten the name) shows "no media present" (even after inserting a DVD). I've searched on Google and tried a few remedies, but nothing worked - I don't have the upper / lower filters entry in registry which is recommended to be deleted; I've tried cleaning the lens; I've tried moving the head to reset itself - but it still won't work. If you have any other suggestions, please do tell.


----------



## BhargavJ (Jun 27, 2017)

How will GST affect External DVD drives? Prices will increase / decrease? I checked online but prices seem to be the same.


----------



## BhargavJ (Jun 30, 2017)

Thinking of buying the Lenovo DB65 External DVD Writer:

Amazon.in: Buy Lenovo DB65 Slim External DVD Burner Online at Low Prices in India | Lenovo Reviews & Ratings

Should I do it or not?

Edit: Bought the Lenovo DB65. Burned a few DVDs; booted a Linux DVD; works fine. Power is through the USB cable itself (not a separate adapter).


----------



## sggupta95 (Jul 6, 2017)

So it seems my Asus laptop's screen is ded.It didn't fall,and frankly i have no idea how it happened.Only thing i can think of is i was sleeping right next to it so could have pressed a bit on it,but i seriously don't think that should cause a crack in the screen.

anyway,the asus service centre guy is saying the screen will cost around 10k.what should i do?should i get a screen imported or will the cost come out to be similar?My laptop is an asus rog gl552vw.bought it from the states

anyway,that's 10k down the drain without any just reason.This is seriously shitty.and especially when the screen was definitely a great quality one


----------



## jodo_c (Jul 7, 2017)

Anybody recently bought laptop from Lamington Road?? Please tell model,price and which shop u got it from?Looking for Good shops in Lamington for buying laptops.


----------



## krishna darshan (Jul 24, 2017)

Need suggestions to buy a laptop

*1) What is your budget? *(INR or USD)
           withing INR 90k (can stretch till 1 lakh)


*2) What size & weight consideration (if any) would you prefer?*

Thin and Light; 12" - 14" screen or
Mainstream; 15" - 16" screen


*3) What are the primary tasks you will be performing with this notebook? *
               Heavy CAD work including software like AutoCAD, Solidworks, CATIA, CREO, Ansys, etc.
               Occasional video editing and light gaming (fifa mostly at minimum settings)


*5) Any typical configuration in your mind you're eying for ?*
               intel i7-7th gen
               atleast 8GB DDR4 RAM
               atleast 4GB dedicated GDDR5 graphics memory
               graphic card GTX1050TI or higher
               backlit keyboard
               CD drive (not an absolute necessary)


*4) Are there any brands that you prefer or any you really don't like?*
               open to any brand


*6) Anything else you would like to say?*

Screen resolution *( *1080p (*Full HD*) or higher*) (screen should be replaceable separately if needed in future)*
Battery back up *(* normal (*3-4hrs*)*)*
Purchase place *(* Online *flipkart* )


----------



## bssunilreddy (Jul 25, 2017)

Dell inspiron 15 7000 series laptop performance online India


----------



## TigerKing (Jul 25, 2017)

^get msi

MSI GE62 7RE Apache Pro
MSI GE62 7RE Apache Pro CAMO
DELL GAMING LAPTOP INSPIRON 15 7567 A562102SIN9
DELL GAMING LAPTOP INSPIRON 15 7567 A562103SIN9
ASUS GAMING LAPTOP ROG SERIES GL553VE-FY047T
ASUS GAMING LAPTOP ROG SERIES GL553VE-FY127T

Buy locally you will get better price and discounts..

I purchased Lenovo IP 510 80SV001SIH (not good laptop) in march 2017, @55K from Vijay Sales store (Chroma store for middle class. lol ), with that I got Lenovo Bag which is really good and stong. And extended warranty with discounts.
At that price was 62-63K.
If you check price now it's 65K
Buy Lenovo IdeaPad 510- 15IKB (80SV001SIH) 15.6-inch Laptop (Intel Core i5-7200U/8GB/1TB/Windows 10/nVidia 4GB), Silver Online at Low Prices in India - Amazon.in

My point is you will get better discounts and offers locally.


----------



## SaiyanGoku (Jul 25, 2017)

krishna darshan said:


> Need suggestions to buy a laptop
> 
> *1) What is your budget? *(INR or USD)
> withing INR 90k (can stretch till 1 lakh)
> ...



Import GIGABYTE P55Wv7-KL3 through a friend. Laptops in India are ridiculously overpriced.


----------



## aniketdawn.89 (Jul 25, 2017)

TigerKing said:


> ^get msi
> 
> MSI GE62 7RE Apache Pro
> MSI GE62 7RE Apache Pro CAMO
> ...


AFAIK MSI is not available locally. Asus may be at Asus stores but the price dip is not a lot.

Sent from my Redmi Note 3 using Tapatalk


----------



## aniketdawn.89 (Jul 25, 2017)

Consider Azom systems. 

They can get you a very vfm machine with Nvidia Quadro for your CAD for a little more money. 

Ask for a quote (15" model). 

All parts will be more vfm that anything that is available in India at the moment.

They fit desktop cpu so you should have at par performance with a desktop.

Quadro will fulfill your light gaming need as well as other graphic processing for your CAD work.

Best part is that all the parts on the laptop will be upgradable because nothing will be soldered. So you could upgrade your gpu, cpu, screen, name it... in the future.

Sent from my Redmi Note 3 using Tapatalk


----------



## krishna darshan (Jul 25, 2017)

aniketdawn.89 said:


> Consider Azom systems.
> 
> They can get you a very vfm machine with Nvidia Quadro for your CAD for a little more money.
> 
> ...



i have asked for a quote on the 15" model. Howver i will be using the laptop outside India, so thought a well established international brand can service all over the world.
Heard DELL 7567 is also completely upgradable (RAM , screen, etc.) is it true ?


----------



## aniketdawn.89 (Jul 25, 2017)

krishna darshan said:


> i have asked for a quote on the 15" model. Howver i will be using the laptop outside India, so thought a well established international brand can service all over the world.
> Heard DELL 7567 is also completely upgradable (RAM , screen, etc.) is it true ?


Most cases you won't need servicing on it. You could do it yourself too, it's very easy. If you still want the service centre guys to do it for you, you will lose out on the vfm factor. Choice is yours 

As for 7567 best you can do is change ram and HDD. I doubt you can change the cpu/gpu as those will be soldered to the board.

Screen can be changed in all laptops but getting the compatible piece is tricky.

Sent from my Redmi Note 3 using Tapatalk


----------



## aniketdawn.89 (Jul 25, 2017)

Alienware will give you global servicing but it is shit overpriced (almost 200%) than USA price.

Sent from my Redmi Note 3 using Tapatalk


----------



## SaiyanGoku (Jul 25, 2017)

krishna darshan said:


> i have asked for a quote on the 15" model. Howver i will be using the laptop outside India, so thought a well established international brand can service all over the world.
> Heard DELL 7567 is also completely upgradable (RAM , screen, etc.) is it true ?


You can't upgrade anything except the ram, ssd and hdd. 
Mention which country you'll be using the laptop in. Most laptops in India don't have international warranty.


----------



## krishna darshan (Jul 25, 2017)

aniketdawn.89 said:


> Alienware will give you global servicing but it is shit overpriced (almost 200%) than USA price.
> 
> Sent from my Redmi Note 3 using Tapatalk



If i do plan on getting a custom laptop wht would your suggestion be on the various components. (once again stressing on the fact that i will be using it mainly to run heavy 3D design softwares and not much of gaming)


----------



## aniketdawn.89 (Jul 27, 2017)

krishna darshan said:


> If i do plan on getting a custom laptop wht would your suggestion be on the various components. (once again stressing on the fact that i will be using it mainly to run heavy 3D design softwares and not much of gaming)


Nvidia Quadro + i5 desktop (i7 mobility variant) should be good.

Not sure if ddr4 ram will make a huge difference, you can opt for the higher frequency DDR3 rams as well , 3.2 GHz.

Rest of the models, you have to choose, not a lot of choice for you when buying in India anyway 

The aforementioned Azom sell clevo bare-bones so all are good components, you can be sure of that.

Sent from my Redmi Note 3 using Tapatalk


----------



## krishna darshan (Jul 27, 2017)

aniketdawn.89 said:


> Nvidia Quadro + i5 desktop (i7 mobility variant) should be good.
> 
> Not sure if ddr4 ram will make a huge difference, you can opt for the higher frequency DDR3 rams as well , 3.2 GHz.
> 
> ...


i have changed my buing option, now i can get one from USA.
Did quite some research and found Lenovo ThinkPad P51 with the following specs :


Processor : Intel Core i7-7820HQ Processor (8MB Cache, up to 3.90GHz)
Operating System : Windows 10 Pro 64
Operating System Language : Windows 10 Pro 64 English
Display : 15.6" FHD (1920x1080), anti-glare, IPS
Memory : 16GB(8+8) DDR4 2400MHz SODIMM
Base : NVIDIA Quadro M1200 4GB
Graphic Card : NVIDIA Quadro M1200 4GB GDDR5
Camera : 720p HD Camera with Microphone
Keyboard : Backlit Keyboard with Number Pad - English
Pointing Device : 3-button TrackPoint pointing device and 3-button multi-touch touchpad, No Color Sensor
Security Features : Integrated Fingerprint Reader
Security Chip : Hardware dTPM2.0 Enabled
First Hard Disk Drive : 500GB 7200rpm HDD
First Solid State Drive / Second Hard Disk Drive : 500GB 7200rpm HDD
Total Hard Drive Capacity : 1TB
Power Cord : 170W AC Adapter - US(2pin)
Battery : 6 Cell Li-Polymer Battery, 90Wh
Wireless : Intel Dual Band Wireless AC(2x2) 8265, Bluetooth Version 4.1, vPro
Integrated Mobile Broadband : Integrated Mobile Broadband upgradable
vPro Certified Model : vPro Certified
Is the screen/ram up gradable later ?


----------



## SaiyanGoku (Jul 27, 2017)

krishna darshan said:


> i have changed my buing option, now i can get one from USA.
> Did quite some research and found Lenovo ThinkPad P51 with the following specs :
> 
> 
> ...


HDDs are too small. Single disk should've been 1TB at the least.
Maxwell based quadros are older gen. Pascal quadros are out.
No m.2 slot?
If you want to upgrade the screen, get a proper monitor and connect it with the laptop using HDMI. As long as you have non-soldered ram, you can upgrade it later.


----------



## krishna darshan (Jul 28, 2017)

SaiyanGoku said:


> HDDs are too small. Single disk should've been 1TB at the least.
> Maxwell based quadros are older gen. Pascal quadros are out.
> No m.2 slot?
> If you want to upgrade the screen, get a proper monitor and connect it with the laptop using HDMI. As long as you have non-soldered ram, you can upgrade it later.



its completely modifiable and i have made the primary HDD as 1TB.
apparently maxwell quadros are the only choice
m.2 slot is available but i have decided not to buy an SSD atm (price rockets up if i add em) however there are empty slots, so i can add em later.

will this configuration be good ?


----------



## aniketdawn.89 (Jul 28, 2017)

krishna darshan said:


> its completely modifiable and i have made the primary HDD as 1TB.
> apparently maxwell quadros are the only choice
> m.2 slot is available but i have decided to buy an SSD atm (price rockets up if i add em) however there are empty slots, so i can add em later.
> 
> will this configuration be good ?


Seems good. What's the final price?

Sent from my Redmi Note 3 using Tapatalk


----------



## krishna darshan (Jul 28, 2017)

aniketdawn.89 said:


> Seems good. What's the final price?
> 
> Sent from my Redmi Note 3 using Tapatalk



1495 USD.


----------



## drkarth (Aug 2, 2017)

Budget : 40,000
Size: 15inches
Primary functions: To read PDF books , (nearly 60GB size) , To view XRay--CT--MRI pics
Likes: Dell/HP
Screen resolution: 1080p(hoping this will help in visualising XRay pictures clearly)
Configuration: RAM:4GB
Memory:1TB
(Also let me know if 4GB RAM is enough to handle  1TB memory . If it drags the performance I will settle with 500GB though)
Confused between i3 and i5.
Kindly suggest.
Thanks in advance


----------



## whitestar_999 (Aug 2, 2017)

RAM & hdd size has no relation with each other.hdd type though has very significant impact on total system performance.A ssd instead of hdd will make whole system run faster at least 2-3 times.core i3 is more than enough for your requirements.Finally you need to see for yourself how XRay/CT/MRI images will look on a full HD laptop screen as most people don't see such images regularly to give any reliable suggestion(e.g.what level of details are there & does seeing these images on TN panels used by most budget laptops is good enough compared to seeing them on IPS panels used by few & costlier laptop models).


----------



## drkarth (Aug 2, 2017)

whitestar_999 said:


> RAM & hdd size has no relation with each other.hdd type though has very significant impact on total system performance.A ssd instead of hdd will make whole system run faster at least 2-3 times.core i3 is more than enough for your requirements.Finally you need to see for yourself how XRay/CT/MRI images will look on a full HD laptop screen as most people don't see such images regularly to give any reliable suggestion(e.g.what level of details are there & does seeing these images on TN panels used by most budget laptops is good enough compared to seeing them on IPS panels used by few & costlier laptop models).


In i3 if I should go for 7th generation or settle with 5th. What difference the generation makes?


----------



## whitestar_999 (Aug 2, 2017)

Each generation is approx 15% faster than previous gen but again you can only notice it if you do cpu intensive tasks which your mentioned usage is not.However thumb of rule is to not buy a laptop beyond 1 generation so aim for at least 6th gen core i.


----------



## drkarth (Aug 2, 2017)

whitestar_999 said:


> Each generation is approx 15% faster than previous gen but again you can only notice it if you do cpu intensive tasks which your mentioned usage is not.However thumb of rule is to not buy a laptop beyond 1 generation so aim for at least 6th gen core i.



I have narrowed down my choices and going by specs--- Dell inspiron 3567 i3 6th gen with windows 10 --which ticks all my requirements seems to be the best buy. Is it a safe bet? Is there any negative factor associated with above machine that could hamper my buying decision?


----------



## whitestar_999 (Aug 2, 2017)

Yes,a very big negative.Only this win 10 configuration comes with older 802.11bgn 2.4GHz wifi while cheaper non-windows configurations comes with modern 802.11ac dual band(2.5GHz & 5GHz) wifi.I do not advice anybody to buy a laptop now-a-days without 802.11AC wifi.


----------



## drkarth (Aug 3, 2017)

whitestar_999 said:


> Yes,a very big negative.Only this win 10 configuration comes with older 802.11bgn 2.4GHz wifi while cheaper non-windows configurations comes with modern 802.11ac dual band(2.5GHz & 5GHz) wifi.I do not advice anybody to buy a laptop now-a-days without 802.11AC wifi.


In compuindia website  I searched for Dell 3567 specifications , (the one that is priced at 35390) . In wireless and connectivity it shows 802.11ac dual as you mentioned. Am I missing something? Dell Inspiron 15 3567-laptop online reviews and price in India


----------



## drkarth (Aug 3, 2017)

whitestar_999 said:


> Yes,a very big negative.Only this win 10 configuration comes with older 802.11bgn 2.4GHz wifi while cheaper non-windows configurations comes with modern 802.11ac dual band(2.5GHz & 5GHz) wifi.I do not advice anybody to buy a laptop now-a-days without 802.11AC wifi.


Is there any other OS other than windows that would perform relatively  better ? With 802.11AC dual though.


----------



## whitestar_999 (Aug 3, 2017)

Never trust any 3rd party specifications,always check official specifications:
Inspiron 15 3567 | Dell India

OS has no relation with wifi performance.Also most people are more comfortable with Windows.


----------



## drkarth (Aug 3, 2017)

whitestar_999 said:


> Never trust any 3rd party specifications,always check official specifications:
> Inspiron 15 3567 | Dell India
> 
> OS has no relation with wifi performance.Also most people are more comfortable with Windows.


I switched over to HP official site  to look for 802.11ac and the likes. Not finding anything in my affordable price range. Apart from Dell/HP Should I include lenova and Asus in my search?
 Now that you know my requirements,could you please suggest  me some.


----------



## vito scalleta (Aug 3, 2017)

A nice little experience of shipping a laptop from US to India that i found on quora. Taking into account the cost savings.
*www.quora.com/Has-anyone-bought-a-laptop-from-USA-and-shipped-to-India
Just wanted to share.


----------



## whitestar_999 (Aug 3, 2017)

drkarth said:


> I switched over to HP official site  to look for 802.11ac and the likes. Not finding anything in my affordable price range. Apart from Dell/HP Should I include lenova and Asus in my search?
> Now that you know my requirements,could you please suggest  me some.


You can but at least for Asus I found out that most of their below 40k models don't have AC wifi at least as per official specifications.I suggest you to visit laptop stores with images of XRay/MRI etc in usb to check for yourself how good they look on 720p screen(standard on laptops) vs 1080p FullHD screen(only a handful of laptops below 40k have this) so you can decide whether you should sacrifice AC wifi or 6th gen processor to get a 1080p screen in laptop.

P.S. One can buy decent usb AC wifi adapter which costs around 700(indian/chinese brand but should work fine) to ~1000-1400(major manufacturers like Dlink & TPLink).It will occupy a usb port & you may not like to plug it every time while always keeping it inside usb port may not be preferred by you.


----------



## drkarth (Aug 4, 2017)

whitestar_999 said:


> You can but at least for Asus I found out that most of their below 40k models don't have AC wifi at least as per official specifications.I suggest you to visit laptop stores with images of XRay/MRI etc in usb to check for yourself how good they look on 720p screen(standard on laptops) vs 1080p FullHD screen(only a handful of laptops below 40k have this) so you can decide whether you should sacrifice AC wifi or 6th gen processor to get a 1080p screen in laptop.
> 
> P.S. One can buy decent usb AC wifi adapter which costs around 700(indian/chinese brand but should work fine) to ~1000-1400(major manufacturers like Dlink & TPLink).It will occupy a usb port & you may not like to plug it every time while always keeping it inside usb port may not be preferred by you.


Ok. Before that what about OS other than Windows like Ubuntu and DOS. ?


----------



## whitestar_999 (Aug 4, 2017)

It seems like you have no experience with any OS other than windows in which case it is better to stick with windows only.Linux based OS now-a-days are simple but still not at the same level as windows & forget about DOS.It is a command line OS introduced in early 80s,as laptop manufacturers have to put some OS name in specification,they put it as DOS because even though it is a few hundred kb to 7-8mb(smaller than a good quality mp3 song file) OS designed for 80s PC,technically it is still OS.


----------



## SaiyanGoku (Aug 5, 2017)

drkarth said:


> Budget : 40,000
> Size: 15inches
> Primary functions: To read PDF books , (nearly 60GB size) , To view XRay--CT--MRI pics
> Likes: Dell/HP
> ...


Check locally for screen quality and demo with your xray, pdf files.
*Ram has nothing to do with HDD size.*
Don't worry over i3 or i5.

These have 1080p screen:
Buy Asus Vivobook X541UA-DM1358T (Intel i3 7100U (7th Gen) / 4 GB DDR4 / 1TB / Intel HD Graphics / Win10/ Silver / 1 Year Warranty / Silver Online at Low Prices in India - Amazon.in
Asus Core i3 6th Gen - (4 GB/1 TB HDD/Windows 10 Home) X541UA-DM1233T Notebook Rs.33500  Price in India - Buy Asus Core i3 6th Gen - (4 GB/1 TB HDD/Windows 10 Home) X541UA-DM1233T Notebook Black Online - Asus : Flipkart.com
Online Shopping India | Buy Mobiles, Electronics, Appliances, Clothing and More Online at Flipkart.com

Use the money saved to get a ~120 GB SSD and move the OS to it. If there is an empty m.2 slot, buy a m.2 ssd. If not, try to replace the HDD with a 2.5" SSD and the DVD drive with the HDD in a caddy. If there is still enough budget left, increase the ram from 4 GB to 8 GB.



drkarth said:


> Ok. Before that what about OS other than Windows like Ubuntu and DOS. ?


Stick to windows. It is more likely for you to get confused while using ubuntu or dos (then keep searching for solution) than to just use windows.


----------



## whitestar_999 (Aug 5, 2017)

> and the DVD drive with the HDD in a caddy.


@SaiyanGoku doing this will void the warranty unlike just replacing hdd with ssd so it is not an option for most of the people in their laptop warranty period(1-2 years).


----------



## SaiyanGoku (Aug 5, 2017)

whitestar_999 said:


> @SaiyanGoku doing this will void the warranty unlike just replacing hdd with ssd so it is not an option for most of the people in their laptop warranty period(1-2 years).


OP could ask the CC for doing it for him without voiding the warranty. If it was me, I won't buy a laptop without an empty m.2 slot.


----------



## SaiyanGoku (Aug 7, 2017)

Moumita Mallick said:


> I was also confused about which laptop to buy. If you are looking for the best laptops, choose from MacBook and Surface. I can't decide which one to buy. But if you see the comparison between them maybe it will help you. **MOD EDIT: Self promotion link removed** *Click here* to see the plus points...


To whom are you replying in the first place? Don't post vague comments. Be specific.


----------



## sohan_92 (Aug 7, 2017)

Can someone give some honest review on this product?
Acer Nitro 5 Core i5 7th Gen - (8 GB/1 TB HDD/Windows 10 Home/4 GB Graphics) AN515-51 Notebook Rs.74999  Price in India - Buy Acer Nitro 5 Core i5 7th Gen - (8 GB/1 TB HDD/Windows 10 Home/4 GB Graphics) AN515-51 Notebook Black Online - Acer : Flipkart.com


----------



## SaiyanGoku (Aug 7, 2017)

sohan_92 said:


> Can someone give some honest review on this product?
> Acer Nitro 5 Core i5 7th Gen - (8 GB/1 TB HDD/Windows 10 Home/4 GB Graphics) AN515-51 Notebook Rs.74999  Price in India - Buy Acer Nitro 5 Core i5 7th Gen - (8 GB/1 TB HDD/Windows 10 Home/4 GB Graphics) AN515-51 Notebook Black Online - Acer : Flipkart.com


Going by the specifications alone, I'd say it is overpriced. Plus its from Acer, which isn't known to have good build quality, at least in India that is.


----------



## sohan_92 (Aug 7, 2017)

SaiyanGoku said:


> Going by the specifications alone, I'd say it is overpriced. Plus its from Acer, which isn't known to have good build quality, at least in India that is.


And I thought it is cheap with this configuration, well atleast in India. 

Thanks for the suggestion btw.


----------



## hehe xd (Aug 17, 2017)

SaiyanGoku said:


> Going by the specifications alone, I'd say it is overpriced. Plus its from Acer, which isn't known to have good build quality, at least in India that is.


Overpriced when compared to equivalent models in the US or in general?


----------



## SaiyanGoku (Aug 17, 2017)

hehe xd said:


> Overpriced when compared to equivalent models in the US or in general?


When compared to laptops in USA.


----------



## theterminator (Sep 10, 2017)

I have 2GB dedicated graphics card Geforce 920M but it is appearing in Device Manager in hidden list. On dxdiag it's showing Intel HD Graphics as the display adapter. My question is whether Nvidia is being used or not? How to confirm it? 
Laptop is Dell Inspiron 5558. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## theterminator (Sep 10, 2017)

I have uninstalled Graphics driver and trying to reinstall latest driver Version 385.41 Geforce 920M but now it is saying The graphics driver could not find compatible graphics hardware. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## whitestar_999 (Sep 10, 2017)

All laptops have switchable graphics now which means installation of graphics drivers is not a simple procedure.I think somehow your optimus(name for nvidia+intel switchable graphics) configuration was messed up.First of all intel driver needs to be installed first & then only you should install nvidia driver.Also depending on your laptop manufacturer latest nvidia drivers may or may not be compatible with your laptop(see laptop driver release notes/requirements). Safest option is to use both intel & nvidia drivers from laptop manufacturers website & once optimus is up & running then only you should experiment with updated intel & nvidia drivers.


----------



## Stormbringer (Sep 10, 2017)

theterminator said:


> I have 2GB dedicated graphics card Geforce 920M but it is appearing in Device Manager in hidden list. On dxdiag it's showing Intel HD Graphics as the display adapter. My question is whether Nvidia is being used or not? How to confirm it?
> Laptop is Dell Inspiron 5558.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


You can use the Nvidia Control Panel to set the game to use the dedicated graphics card .


----------



## theterminator (Sep 10, 2017)

Stormbringer said:


> You can use the Nvidia Control Panel to set the game to use the dedicated graphics card .



I tried but it would not open. So I uninstalled it and failed on reinstallation . I will try whitestar's steps and post


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## theterminator (Sep 11, 2017)

I've downloaded driver from Dell website after entering Service Tag but the same error is showing while installing as above. It seems I've encountered some serious error.


----------



## whitestar_999 (Sep 11, 2017)

Use DDU(display driver uninstaller) to completely remove all traces of nvidia/amd from system:
Display Driver Uninstaller (DDU) Download & Support - Wagnardsoft Forum
Remember to run DDU in safe mode.Once it is finished,restart & then in normal mode,in windows device manager there should be a nvidia graphics device(maybe with exclamation mark).Once it is confirmed that device manager is showing both intel & nvidia devices then only you should try installing latest nvidia driver from dell site.


----------



## theterminator (Sep 11, 2017)

whitestar_999 said:


> Use DDU(display driver uninstaller) to completely remove all traces of nvidia/amd from system:
> Display Driver Uninstaller (DDU) Download & Support - Wagnardsoft Forum
> Remember to run DDU in safe mode.Once it is finished,restart & then in normal mode,in windows device manager there should be a nvidia graphics device(maybe with exclamation mark).Once it is confirmed that device manager is showing both intel & nvidia devices then only you should try installing latest nvidia driver from dell site.


Device Manager is showing NVIDIA GEFORCE 920M in display adapter alongwith Intel HD Graphics 6000 but it appears under "Show hidden devices" in the View menu option.


----------



## whitestar_999 (Sep 11, 2017)

Still remove 920M but be prepared for reinstalling OS in the worst case scenario.


----------



## theterminator (Sep 11, 2017)

I have uninstalled by running Clean and restart option in DDU. But now nvidia is not showing in Device Manager even in Hidden list. Also, I''m getting the same error upon installing the driver that it could not detect compatible hardware.


----------



## TheSloth (Sep 11, 2017)

Better to reinstall OS and install drivers in correct order as suggested by whitestar in earlier post.


----------



## whitestar_999 (Sep 11, 2017)

There is also a chance that nvidia card may be damaged.If laptop is still under warranty & even reinstalling OS doesn't help then get it checked at service centre.


----------



## theterminator (Sep 12, 2017)

OS installed is Windows 10, I don't have a DVD. From where shall I install it? Also, I don't want to lose my data , is there a way?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## SaiyanGoku (Sep 12, 2017)

theterminator said:


> OS installed is Windows 10, I don't have a DVD. From where shall I install it? Also, I don't want to lose my data , is there a way?
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


You don't need a DVD for that. Use a bootable win10 USB drive.


----------



## whitestar_999 (Sep 13, 2017)

If you meant setup dvd then you can download win 10 setup directly from MS using their Windows 10 Media Creation Tool.However before that you can try reset option which should keep the files though settings & apps will be lost.
How to Reset Your Windows 10 PC


----------



## theterminator (Sep 13, 2017)

whitestar_999 said:


> If you meant setup dvd then you can download win 10 setup directly from MS using their Windows 10 Media Creation Tool.However before that you can try reset option which should keep the files though settings & apps will be lost.
> How to Reset Your Windows 10 PC


Resetting the PC didn't help. Still getting the same error. Its worrying me as it is out of warranty, and its happening again, this is my second laptop, my first one was also a dell and it also had NVidia graphics card and that too failed after one year.
Also, I didn't played heavily on this laptop in its of 1.5 years of existence.


----------



## Stormbringer (Sep 13, 2017)

theterminator said:


> Resetting the PC didn't help. Still getting the same error. Its worrying me as it is out of warranty, and its happening again, this is my second laptop, my first one was also a dell and it also had NVidia graphics card and that too failed after one year.
> Also, I didn't played heavily on this laptop in its of 1.5 years of existence.


Can you try installing a different OS like windows 7 and try ? I know it's too much hassle but worth a try. My wifi card stopped detecting after a driver update. When I upgraded to Windows 10, the OS got hold of a working driver and my wifi started working again. So it may not be a hardware failure but just a driver/OS issue.


----------



## whitestar_999 (Sep 13, 2017)

That may be a good thing if win 7 is supported on laptop else try with win 8.1.Many laptops launched in last 1 year didn't have win 7 support(my laptop has only win 8.1 & 10 drivers,no win 7 drivers).

P.S.put your newly purchased laptop to some rigorous usage withing first 5-6 months.I kept my laptop on 24*7 for weeks downloading/uploading because in my experience if a laptop can't handle this much in first few months then most likely it is not made to last beyond a year or two without major issues.Install some game & play daily for 2-3 hours at least(or put some kind of loop/demo/test stage) to tax laptop graphics card.Just make sure that while doing all this the room temps should in 25-30C range(aka cool room) & cpy/gfx card temps must be below 80-90C.


----------



## Stormbringer (Sep 13, 2017)

whitestar_999 said:


> That may be a good thing if win 7 is supported on laptop else try with win 8.1.Many laptops launched in last 1 year didn't have win 7 support(my laptop has only win 8.1 & 10 drivers,no win 7 drivers).
> 
> P.S.put your newly purchased laptop to some rigorous usage withing first 5-6 months.I kept my laptop on 24*7 for weeks downloading/uploading because in my experience if a laptop can't handle this much in first few months then most likely it is not made to last beyond a year or two without major issues.Install some game & play daily for 2-3 hours at least(or put some kind of loop/demo/test stage) to tax laptop graphics card.Just make sure that while doing all this the room temps should in 25-30C range(aka cool room) & cpy/gfx card temps must be below 80-90C.


My laptop officially has only Win 7 drivers. Windows 10 working fine fortunately.


----------



## rocky96 (Sep 14, 2017)

Kinda same happened with my 950m ( Asus Rog GL552) One fine day the Dgpu apparently disappeared on its own. Started Paladins and found out that it was running at 20 fps ( intel hd) No traces of nvidia in the device manager. Tried almost everything possible but nothing worked.  Now going to SC tom lets see what they have to say.


----------



## theterminator (Sep 15, 2017)

Dell has Windows 8.1 & 7 supported drivers & I was running 8.1 drivers. I'm willing to install Windows 7 but is there a way that I don't lose my files and data?


----------



## SaiyanGoku (Sep 15, 2017)

theterminator said:


> Dell has Windows 8.1 & 7 supported drivers & I was running 8.1 drivers. I'm willing to install Windows 7 but is there a way that I don't lose my files and data?


Copy everything using a bootable usb drive onto an external hdd.


----------



## theterminator (Sep 17, 2017)

Trying to install Windows 7 through USB by creating a bootable usb using Windows 7 USB/DVD tool but getting error as posted in screenshot. I've formatted 2 iso's (one Win7 Home Premium 64-bit & another Win7 Professional 64-bit, both on the same USB drive simultaneously) but both gave the same error.

 *uploads.tapatalk-cdn.com/20170917/7da5cd180ccbeae3cd6f5068b465374d.jpg


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## theterminator (Sep 17, 2017)

Above error is occurring by running setup inside Windows 10. When booting from the USB drive directly I'm getting this error in both iso's: 

 *uploads.tapatalk-cdn.com/20170917/ba7dd9b0794186267d08ee72eabd0b50.jpg

Note: I have prioritised USB drive as my boot device in boot settings. 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## SaiyanGoku (Sep 17, 2017)

theterminator said:


> Trying to install Windows 7 through USB by creating a bootable usb using Windows 7 USB/DVD tool but getting error as posted in screenshot. I've formatted 2 iso's (one Win7 Home Premium 64-bit & another Win7 Professional 64-bit, both on the same USB drive simultaneously) but both gave the same error.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk



Why would you use two windows isos in the same USB drive?


----------



## theterminator (Sep 17, 2017)

SaiyanGoku said:


> Why would you use two windows isos in the same USB drive?



Oh! one after the other not simultaneously 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## SaiyanGoku (Sep 17, 2017)

theterminator said:


> Oh! one after the other not simultaneously
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Go into bios, disable secure boot and set bios mode to legacy from UEFI.
Then boot from the usb drive. It should work.


----------



## theterminator (Sep 17, 2017)

SaiyanGoku said:


> Go into bios, disable secure boot and set bios mode to legacy from UEFI.
> Then boot from the usb drive. It should work.



Did exactly that but same error. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## SaiyanGoku (Sep 17, 2017)

theterminator said:


> Did exactly that but same error.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Then the iso you used might have been corrupt or didn't contain all necessary boot files.
Where did you got it from?


----------



## theterminator (Sep 17, 2017)

SaiyanGoku said:


> Then the iso you used might have been corrupt or didn't contain all necessary boot files.
> Where did you got it from?



From the Pirates. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## theterminator (Sep 17, 2017)

I've just created a bootable DVD using CDBurnerXP software but getting same error that No bootable device found.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## theterminator (Sep 17, 2017)

damn laptop is not reading DVD, logged onto win10. just 2 days ago i installed gta 3 by original disc, it read successfully. 


Yup! Its reading only original discs and not the ones that have been written.


----------



## whitestar_999 (Sep 17, 2017)

Check your PM.Once you have confirmed original win 7 ISO,use MS's own win 7 usb tool to create a bootable pen drive of win 7.Disable secure boot & enable CMS/legacy mode.Also post the details of your current working laptop win 10/8.1 settings like disk type(mbr or gpt) & a screenshot of disk management.


----------



## theterminator (Sep 17, 2017)

whitestar_999 said:


> Check your PM.Once you have confirmed original win 7 ISO,use MS's own win 7 usb tool to create a bootable pen drive of win 7.Disable secure boot & enable CMS/legacy mode.Also post the details of your current working laptop win 10/8.1 settings like disk type(mbr or gpt) & a screenshot of disk management.



Getting this error when applying tips PM'd. 

*uploads.tapatalk-cdn.com/20170917/14b550e1adf0364341066aeca61e937b.jpg


----------



## whitestar_999 (Sep 17, 2017)

The person changed the usb port & it just worked.According to the comments,it might be because of win 7 setup not supporting usb 3 ports during initial install.


----------



## gta5 (Sep 18, 2017)

i had the same error a while ago on my laptop.. tried also installing from usb 2.0 slot/changing usb port etc .. nothing worked for me but may work for you ... if not then

what you need is drivers for your USB 3.0 port, download it .. and then when this error comes again browse it to the location of driver and then it will be able to detect pen drive again and your installation will continue from there itself


----------



## theterminator (Sep 18, 2017)

Installation of win7 has been successful, thanks guys. I installed it by running setup in win10 and turning off secure boot helped as pointed above otherwise if secure boot was on then I was getting error of windows boot manager as posted above. However, the graphics driver still didn't install & gave below error which was there in win10. I've downloaded correct driver for my system win7 64bit from dell website. 

*uploads.tapatalk-cdn.com/20170918/c9588a3af0c1694108e25b78e95376c3.jpg


----------



## whitestar_999 (Sep 18, 2017)

Have you install intel graphics/chipset driver from dell website first?It is must that you install intel graphics driver & chipset driver before installing nvidia driver.


----------



## theterminator (Sep 18, 2017)

I didn't at first but even after installing Intel's HD Graphics , same error persists. Screenshot: 

*uploads.tapatalk-cdn.com/20170918/f10552c64a25c43766777332a7d97b5e.jpg


----------



## whitestar_999 (Sep 18, 2017)

Go to device manager,right click nvidia under display adapters & select properties.What does the new information window says?I mean does it say driver not found or device not found etc.


----------



## theterminator (Sep 18, 2017)

Nothing found in device manager

*uploads.tapatalk-cdn.com/20170918/10465e4681aee62ec2ea2cb2ee228e66.jpg

With View Hidden list check

*uploads.tapatalk-cdn.com/20170918/29780e7131e21155292a802c1d17b0e9.jpg


----------



## SaiyanGoku (Sep 18, 2017)

Could you check if its getting detected in BIOS or not?


----------



## whitestar_999 (Sep 18, 2017)

Also have you installed intel chipset driver from dell website.


----------



## theterminator (Sep 19, 2017)

whitestar_999 said:


> Also have you installed intel chipset driver from dell website.



Yes, I've installed chipset driver, hd graphics driver both.


----------



## theterminator (Sep 19, 2017)

SaiyanGoku said:


> Could you check if its getting detected in BIOS or not?



How to do that?


----------



## Flash (Sep 19, 2017)

theterminator said:


> How to do that?


Tried installing NVidia driver setup with Compatibility mode as "Windows 7"? If not, try.


----------



## whitestar_999 (Sep 19, 2017)

In bios settings go to chipset/peripherals/graphics etc & look for an option for graphics adapter which should be showing intel/nvidia & try switching between them.


----------



## theterminator (Sep 19, 2017)

There is no menu option as pointed above but what I could gather from BIOS settings is below.

*uploads.tapatalk-cdn.com/20170919/8f22b8ef8680b15eaa3788e8253a3660.jpg

*uploads.tapatalk-cdn.com/20170919/1333123345839d0b2a34cba8c938f6a8.jpg


----------



## SaiyanGoku (Sep 19, 2017)

^ Also check under Miscellaneous Devices and System Logs if there has been any hardware failure.


----------



## theterminator (Sep 19, 2017)

offtopic: Can I just point out that Windows 7 is so damn easy to use than Windows 10. Although 10 is more friendly to use with touch but you don't get to know what is going on behind the scenes in the OS. The settings are non intuitive. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Flash (Sep 19, 2017)

Perform the nvidia driver installation as "Administrator".


----------



## sohan_92 (Sep 19, 2017)

theterminator said:


> offtopic: Can I just point out that Windows 7 is so damn easy to use than Windows 10. Although 10 is more friendly to use with touch but you don't get to know what is going on behind the scenes in the OS. The settings are non intuitive.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


It is easy because you are acquainted with the windows 7. Otherwise I will say Windows 10 is also easy. You just need to google the issue.



> but you don't get to know what is going on behind the scenes in the OS.



Care to elaborate?


----------



## theterminator (Sep 19, 2017)

sohan_92 said:


> It is easy because you are acquainted with the windows 7. Otherwise I will say Windows 10 is also easy. You just need to google the issue.
> 
> 
> 
> Care to elaborate?



Yes see thats the thing , you need to google everything. While transitioning from Vista to 7 there was no such thing.


----------



## theterminator (Sep 19, 2017)

Flash said:


> Perform the nvidia driver installation as "Administrator".



Have run it in compatibility mode for Windows 7.


----------



## Flash (Sep 19, 2017)

theterminator said:


> Have run it in compatibility mode for Windows 7.


Have had the same error. Admin mode installation fixed it.


----------



## whitestar_999 (Sep 19, 2017)

"Video Controller=Unknown video card"
I think your laptop graphics card is gone.

@Flash bios info is independent of any driver install.If the bios itself is unable to report a particular hardware component then most likely it is a hardware fault.

Edit:see the below posts,it seems no laptop reports name of installed graphics card so there is no way to use BIOS to confirm whether card is working or not.


----------



## theterminator (Sep 19, 2017)

Flash said:


> Have had the same error. Admin mode installation fixed it.



Nope. Same error


----------



## theterminator (Sep 19, 2017)

Hmm..I'll contact Dell then. Thanks guys for your efforts . 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Flash (Sep 19, 2017)

theterminator said:


> Nope. Same error


Oh. it worked for me though.
Check in BIOS, if you see*support.hp.com/doc-images/188/c00371498.jpg something like this.

*i.imgur.com/eNJ03Ym.jpg


----------



## SaiyanGoku (Sep 19, 2017)

whitestar_999 said:


> "Video Controller=Unknown video card"
> I think your laptop graphics card is gone.
> 
> @Flash bios info is independent of any driver install.If the bios itself is unable to report a particular hardware component then most likely it is a hardware fault.


I don't think that's for nVidia GPU. See the reported vram. If it went kaput, it won't show up at all much less show vram amount.
I think its reporting the iGPU but not detecting it correctly.


----------



## whitestar_999 (Sep 20, 2017)

SaiyanGoku said:


> I don't think that's for nVidia GPU. See the reported vram. If it went kaput, it won't show up at all much less show vram amount.
> I think its reporting the iGPU but not detecting it correctly.


I checked my own laptop bios with nvidia card & couldn't find any mention of it but then compared to screenshot of bios settings posted by @theterminator my bios doesn't even have 10% of those settings or info.Maybe somebody with a dell laptop with graphics card can confirm if dell bios shows graphics card info when everything is running fine.


----------



## Gauravs90 (Sep 20, 2017)

My friends own Dell, Viao, HP laptops and none of them allow to choose graphics in BIOS. Even I own High End MSI laptop and it dosen't allow me to choose. As laptops route Video through IGP only even with dedicated GPU's.


----------



## whitestar_999 (Sep 20, 2017)

Not talking about choosing graphics in BIOS,I am interested in knowing whether dell laptop(or any laptop) bios reports the name of installed graphics card.


----------



## kg11sgbg (Sep 21, 2017)

whitestar_999 said:


> Not talking about choosing graphics in BIOS,I am interested in knowing whether dell laptop(or any laptop) bios reports the name of installed graphics card.


A very important and good point raised by our Friend.
In my case of DELL Inspiron 14 5447 laptop, it's a big NO.
I had checked all the parameters within the BIOS,but no such report about installed GPU.


----------



## BhargavJ (Sep 21, 2017)

Same with mine: Dell Inspiron 15 3537. Doesn't have any settings for choosing the GPU; doesn't have the name of the card either. As with Whitestar, my laptop also has hardly 10% of settings that are shown in the previous picture.


----------



## whitestar_999 (Sep 21, 2017)

I guess that settles it,it seems almost no laptop reports the graphics card name in BIOS.


----------



## theterminator (Sep 30, 2017)

i think the gpu is dead & this il leave it dead. atleast the laptop is functional with intel graphics. the previous one was non operational once the gpu was dead & I paid ₹21,000/- to replace gpu, Lcd , dvd writer & 1 year complete cover. This time im not shelling that much money. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## true_lies (Oct 2, 2017)

I am getting weird green and pink artifacts when playing videos on any browser, see images attached. YouTube on Chrome and Opera works fine but not on Firefox. Other websites when viewing videos give me those artifacts on all browsers. Doesn't seem to be a hardware issue coz i can play some old games fine.
Laptop in question (8 GB RAM + 250 SSD on Windows 10). Happening only on my laptop, not on Desktop (Windows 7).


----------



## whitestar_999 (Oct 2, 2017)

Many browsers by default use graphics card acceleration for online videos which may cause issues like above when there is some conflict between browser & graphics driver.You can try disabling graphics card acceleration in browsers(use google) & use cpu processing only for online videos.


----------



## true_lies (Oct 2, 2017)

whitestar_999 said:


> Many browsers by default use graphics card acceleration for online videos which may cause issues like above when there is some conflict between browser & graphics driver.You can try disabling graphics card acceleration in browsers(use google) & use cpu processing only for online videos.


Disabled hardware acceleration and it's all good now. But it only started happening for last 2-3 days, never before. Why now? Didn't change any settings before, always kept at default.

Sent from my MotoG3-TE using Tapatalk


----------



## sohan_92 (Oct 2, 2017)

true_lies said:


> Disabled hardware acceleration and it's all good now. But it only started happening for last 2-3 days, never before. Why now? Didn't change any settings before, always kept at default.
> 
> Sent from my MotoG3-TE using Tapatalk


Are you getting this problem only for Firefox or for other browsers too?


----------



## true_lies (Oct 2, 2017)

sohan_92 said:


> Are you getting this problem only for Firefox or for other browsers too?


Checked in 3: Chrome, Firefox(64bit) and Opera had this problem. YouTube videos were playing fine on Chrome and Opera, not on Firefox.
Most other websites had this problem playing videos on all browsers.

Sent from my MotoG3-TE using Tapatalk


----------



## sohan_92 (Oct 2, 2017)

true_lies said:


> Checked in 3: Chrome, Firefox(64bit) and Opera had this problem. YouTube videos were playing fine on Chrome and Opera, not on Firefox.
> Most other websites had this problem playing videos on all browsers.
> 
> Sent from my MotoG3-TE using Tapatalk


Just re-check with updated version of browser and graphics driver. If issue still persists, follow @whitestar_999 suggestion. Be advised, if you are using no hw acceleration and watching HD contents with heavy background task, you may get lag in video, resulting choppy display.


----------



## true_lies (Oct 2, 2017)

Not sure if this is related but a week back i un-installed and re-installed the driver of the integrated webcam on the laptop. Was getting choppy frame-rate on video calls and also while recording (Win10 Camera app). 
After re-installing drivers, the Camera app stopped detecting the webcam but Skype was able to detect webcam and video calls were fine.
I can't recall if the browser video playing problem started after this or was present before.


----------



## whitestar_999 (Oct 2, 2017)

Win 10 automatically update all drivers by default,you may not have noticed it.Check your graphics card driver program folder & subfolder/files to see what is the latest create/modification date.Also I am not sure but now-a-days laptops don't usually have separate drivers for webcam(my 1.3 years old laptop doesn't).


----------



## sohan_92 (Oct 2, 2017)

@true_lies I can't see any windows 10 official driver for your laptop model. Are you sure the model you provided is correct one? And was windows 10 pre-installed or you upgraded ?


----------



## true_lies (Oct 2, 2017)

sohan_92 said:


> @true_lies I can't see any windows 10 official driver for your laptop model. Are you sure the model you provided is correct one? And was windows 10 pre-installed or you upgraded ?


Yeah I upgraded to Win10. Drivers up to Win7 only are there for this model.

Sent from my MotoG3-TE using Tapatalk


----------



## sohan_92 (Oct 2, 2017)

true_lies said:


> Yeah I upgraded to Win10. Drivers up to Win7 only are there for this model.
> 
> Sent from my MotoG3-TE using Tapatalk


I was wondering how you are able to run the laptop without any official driver. I guess the graphics driver installed on your laptop is a generic one. No wonder why you are facing the display issue.

@whitestar_999  kindly shade some light over here.


----------



## true_lies (Oct 3, 2017)

Ok, I un-installed the imaging devices driver and ran Windows Update. It downloaded the missing driver. After reboot I enabled hardware acceleration in all browsers and the videos are playing fine now. And the webcam is working again from Camera app.


----------



## whitestar_999 (Oct 3, 2017)

sohan_92 said:


> I was wondering how you are able to run the laptop without any official driver. I guess the graphics driver installed on your laptop is a generic one. No wonder why you are facing the display issue.
> 
> @whitestar_999  kindly shade some light over here.


"Official graphics driver" is usually required in case of older dedicated laptop graphics card.Op laptop has integrated intel graphics though for which I think intel has made a compatible win 10 driver.Most newer/recent dedicated laptop graphics card from nvidia & AMD are also supported by graphics drivers released by nvidia & AMD independent of laptop manufacturer released official drivers.


----------



## TAYLORVEGETOSWIFT (Oct 20, 2017)

Is Asus vivobook s15 good in terms of quality and after sale service????

Sent from my Le X507 using Tapatalk


----------



## SaiyanGoku (Oct 20, 2017)

TAYLORVEGETOSWIFT said:


> Is Asus vivobook s15 good in terms of quality and after sale service????
> 
> Sent from my Le X507 using Tapatalk


Fill the questionnaire first.


----------



## theterminator (Nov 11, 2017)

theterminator said:


> Hmm..I'll contact Dell then. Thanks guys for your efforts .
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I had a power button problem with my laptop. It has been fixed by local Dell service center. Now, I see that the driver and downloads page of Dell's website has driver of nVIDIA graphics adapter only on Windows 10. I'm thinking of installing Windows 10 since my laptop is a touch enabled device and I'm noticing that Windows 7 is not a touch friendly operating system. And also to check the new graphics adapter available on Dell's support page specifically for my laptop. I want to check whether the graphics adapter is working or not. The service center personnel told that the issue has been fixed. But I can't check it since there is no driver software at the moment. The problem is I need Windows 10. This laptop was shipped with Windows 8.1 Single Language. I upgraded to Windows 10 when the free upgrade was available. Recently when the graphics adapter stopped working, I downgraded by installing pirated Windows 7. Now I need to install Windows 10 to check the nVIDIA Graphics driver. Is the offer of free Windows 10 upgrade still available or will I have to purchase a new copy? If yes, if I choose a digital download will I be able to download it anytime afterwards or is it only a one time download??


----------



## SaiyanGoku (Nov 11, 2017)

theterminator said:


> I had a power button problem with my laptop. It has been fixed by local Dell service center. Now, I see that the driver and downloads page of Dell's website has driver of nVIDIA graphics adapter only on Windows 10. I'm thinking of installing Windows 10 since my laptop is a touch enabled device and I'm noticing that Windows 7 is not a touch friendly operating system. And also to check the new graphics adapter available on Dell's support page specifically for my laptop. I want to check whether the graphics adapter is working or not. The service center personnel told that the issue has been fixed. But I can't check it since there is no driver software at the moment. The problem is I need Windows 10. This laptop was shipped with Windows 8.1 Single Language. I upgraded to Windows 10 when the free upgrade was available. Recently when the graphics adapter stopped working, I downgraded by installing pirated Windows 7. Now I need to install Windows 10 to check the nVIDIA Graphics driver. Is the offer of free Windows 10 upgrade still available or will I have to purchase a new copy? If yes, if I choose a digital download will I be able to download it anytime afterwards or is it only a one time download??


You should have a win 8.1 key in the BIOS. And you could ask Dell CC to give you your Win 8.1 key from the service tag.


----------



## theterminator (Nov 11, 2017)

SaiyanGoku said:


> You should have a win 8.1 key in the BIOS. And you could ask Dell CC to give you your Win 8.1 key from the service tag.


DELL CC will be available only Mon-Fri 9am to 6pm. How can I get it from BIOS?


----------



## whitestar_999 (Nov 11, 2017)

Once a system is upgraded to win 10 using free upgrade offer it is permanent activation unless mobo of that system is changed.During any win 10 activation a unique hardware ID is generated for the system which is then stored on MS servers so if in future win 10 is reinstalled on that system,it can be activated by simply connecting to net when MS activation servers would recognize the system as previously activated with win 10.


----------



## theterminator (Nov 11, 2017)

Also, If I install Windows 8.1 will I be able to freely upgrade to Windows 10?


----------



## theterminator (Nov 11, 2017)

whitestar_999 said:


> Once a system is upgraded to win 10 using free upgrade offer it is permanent activation unless mobo of that system is changed.During any win 10 activation a unique hardware ID is generated for the system which is then stored on MS servers so if in future win 10 is reinstalled on that system,it can be activated by simply connecting to net when MS activation servers would recognize the system as previously activated with win 10.


Where can I download? Microsoft download site offers to buy.


----------



## whitestar_999 (Nov 11, 2017)

Check your PM.


----------



## theterminator (Nov 12, 2017)

Hey, on the windows(dot)com website, i chose the option Windows 10 Update, then it successfully upgraded me to Windows 10. Its activated and is not asking for any product key. I guess whitestar_999 is right about MS storing hardware data about machines who upgraded to 10 previously also.


----------



## theterminator (Nov 12, 2017)

Downloaded the latest driver of Windows 10 from Dell support page and it couldn't detect compatible graphics adapter. The local Dell service provider was not willing to cooperate. Have emailed Dell technical support about this.


----------



## whitestar_999 (Nov 12, 2017)

On laptops with graphics card,one must first install intel HD graphics driver & only after that the graphics card driver(nvidia or amd) should be run.


----------



## theterminator (Nov 12, 2017)

whitestar_999 said:


> On laptops with graphics card,one must first install intel HD graphics driver & only after that the graphics card driver(nvidia or amd) should be run.


yes it is installed. It was in 7 and it continued in 10 also.


----------



## whitestar_999 (Nov 12, 2017)

Are both the intel HD driver versions same?I mean the one which was in win 7 & the one installed in win 10.If not then try the intel HD driver version which was present when graphics driver was installed & recognizing the graphics card.


----------



## dissel (Dec 9, 2017)

Guys, please let me ask one simple que,

i7-7700hq with gtx1050  OR i7-8550u with mx150 for Video editing and rendering purpose?

Zero Gaming Activity.


----------



## SaiyanGoku (Dec 9, 2017)

dissel said:


> Guys, please let me ask one simple que,
> 
> i7-7700hq with gtx1050  OR i7-8550u with mx150 for Video editing and rendering purpose?
> 
> Zero Gaming Activity.


7700HQ because of higher clocks.


----------



## dissel (Dec 20, 2017)

One more Que,

which one powerful with i7 8th Gen (8550u) with MX150 or i7 8th Gen (8550u) with 940MX ?


----------



## SaiyanGoku (Dec 20, 2017)

dissel said:


> One more Que,
> 
> which one powerful with i7 8th Gen (8550u) with MX150 or i7 8th Gen (8550u) with 940MX ?


*Why are you considering 8550U over 7700HQ? *

MX 150 is basically a GT 1030 and is closer to a 950m
Comparison: NVIDIA GeForce MX150 vs NVIDIA GeForce 940MX


----------



## dissel (Dec 20, 2017)

SaiyanGoku said:


> *Why are you considering 8550U over 7700HQ? *
> 
> MX 150 is basically a GT 1030 and is closer to a 950m
> Comparison: NVIDIA GeForce MX150 vs NVIDIA GeForce 940MX



One and Only reason because those machines are highly portable (looks like) and come under 1.8 KG where 7700Hq looks at least 3KG.


----------



## SaiyanGoku (Dec 20, 2017)

dissel said:


> One and Only reason because those machines are highly portable (looks like) and come under 1.8 KG where 7700Hq looks at least 3KG.


There are laptops with 7700HQ at 2 KG as well. Don't sacrifice CPU power for "thin and light" laptop.


----------



## ssk_the_gr8 (Dec 25, 2017)

Laptop recommendations for $800

Please give suggestions in the thread above.


----------



## bssunilreddy (Jan 19, 2018)

*Best Storage For Notebook Battery Life*
*www.tomshardware.com/reviews/notebook-battery-life-storage,5152.html


----------



## andy_65_in (Jan 27, 2018)

I have a 2012 manufctured HP made in USA laptop stil going strong...any idea how long will this device last..whats the typical life.Should i exchange it for  new one..the lappie hasnt given me any trouble till date.please advice..Pavillion Sleekbook 14


----------



## whitestar_999 (Jan 27, 2018)

andy_65_in said:


> I have a 2012 manufctured HP made in USA laptop stil going strong...any idea how long will this device last..whats the typical life.Should i exchange it for  new one..the lappie hasnt given me any trouble till date.please advice..Pavillion Sleekbook 14


Hold on to it for as long as possible because Intel is expected to launch new design processors free from Meltdown & Spectre bugs later this year.
Meltdown and Spectre: ‘worst ever’ CPU bugs affect virtually all computers


----------



## andy_65_in (Jan 27, 2018)

ok..Thanks whitestar


----------



## deepanshuchg (Jan 31, 2018)

Isn't mx 150 much better than 940 mx? I don't understand why  is *dl.flipkart.com/dl/acer-aspire-5-c...r?pid=COMFYS4VNHQ6HZ5M&cmpid=product.share.pp 4k cheaper than *dl.flipkart.com/dl/acer-aspire-5-c...t?pid=COMEZ3FRAFGHV4CR&cmpid=product.share.pp where the former has exactly same configuration other than the graphic card. It have a mx 150 and the latter have a 940 mx. Is there something I am missing here? 


Sent from my ONE A2003 using Tapatalk


----------



## whitestar_999 (Jan 31, 2018)

Usually newer stock comes with slightly different price from the earlier stock it is supposed to replace,difference can be +/- 4-5k as in this case.


----------



## deepanshuchg (Jan 31, 2018)

whitestar_999 said:


> Usually newer stock comes with slightly different price from the earlier stock it is supposed to replace,difference can be +/- 4-5k as in this case.


So the 45k one is a sure better deal out of these? 

Sent from my ONE A2003 using Tapatalk


----------



## whitestar_999 (Jan 31, 2018)

Yes,without doubt MX150/1030 is much better than 940MX.


----------



## azvnoit (Feb 14, 2018)

One question, two laptops same specs only difference I saw was GTX 1070Ti vs GTX 1070 Max-Q, which one performs better for gaming only? Also there is a cheaper one(~7k cheaper) with GTX 1070, is it worth going down the budget for it?


----------



## whitestar_999 (Feb 14, 2018)

azvnoit said:


> One question, two laptops same specs only difference I saw was GTX 1070Ti vs GTX 1070 Max-Q, which one performs better for gaming only? Also there is a cheaper one(~7k cheaper) with GTX 1070, is it worth going down the budget for it?


There is no 1070Ti laptop version,must be some typo on website/specifications.

NVIDIA GeForce GTX 1070 Max-Q GPU - Benchmarks and Specs


> It is designed for thin and light laptops and about 10-15% slower than a regular GTX 1070 for laptops based on the cooling capabilities.The clock is not the only difference compared to the regular GTX 1070 though. The drivers for the Max-Q version were optimized for efficiency (and not performance; only for Max-Q models), there are optimized voltage converters for 1V operation, high-end cooling methods, and a 40 dB limit for the fan noise (with clock adjustments to ensure this at all times).


----------



## azvnoit (Feb 14, 2018)

whitestar_999 said:


> There is no 1070Ti laptop version,must be some typo on website/specifications.
> 
> NVIDIA GeForce GTX 1070 Max-Q GPU - Benchmarks and Specs


Thanks for the heads up. Confirmed from the seller regarding the typo, it was GTX 1070. 

So, GTX1070 Max Q is for portability and better battery life while GTX 1070 for performance. This will help in narrowing down my choice, Thanks.


----------



## whitestar_999 (Feb 14, 2018)

azvnoit said:


> Thanks for the heads up. Confirmed from the seller regarding the typo, it was GTX 1070.
> 
> So, GTX1070 Max Q is for portability and better battery life while GTX 1070 for performance. This will help in narrowing down my choice, Thanks.


If you don't mind telling,is it some local olx/ebay deal for imported laptops or is it flipkart/amazon deal.


----------



## azvnoit (Feb 14, 2018)

whitestar_999 said:


> If you don't mind telling,is it some local olx/ebay deal for imported laptops or is it flipkart/amazon deal.



Getting it from US through a friend.


----------



## dissel (Feb 17, 2018)

Guys - Just for my peace of mind which one is the most powerful one among these -

Upgrading component is the easiest one - Easily detachable battery without opening the back.

Dell Inspiron 15 5000 Core i7 8th Gen - (8 GB/2 TB HDD/Windows 10 Home/4 GB Graphics) 5570 Laptop Rs.68990  Price in India - Buy Dell Inspiron 15 5000 Core i7 8th Gen - (8 GB/2 TB HDD/Windows 10 Home/4 GB Graphics) 5570 Laptop Platinum SIlver Online - Dell : Flipkart.com

This one 13 inch - most portable one

Dell Inspiron 13 5000 Core i7 8th Gen - (8 GB/256 GB SSD/Windows 10 Home/2 GB Graphics) 5370 Laptop Rs.78246  Price in India - Buy Dell Inspiron 13 5000 Core i7 8th Gen - (8 GB/256 GB SSD/Windows 10 Home/2 GB Graphics) 5370 Laptop Platinum SIlver Online - Dell : Flipkart.com

Another one with 7 Series

Dell 5000 Core i7 7th Gen - (8 GB/1 TB HDD/128 GB SSD/Windows 10 Home/4 GB Graphics) 5577 Gaming Laptop Rs.80990  Price in India - Buy Dell 5000 Core i7 7th Gen - (8 GB/1 TB HDD/128 GB SSD/Windows 10 Home/4 GB Graphics) 5577 Gaming Laptop Black Online - Dell : Flipkart.com


----------



## bssunilreddy (Feb 17, 2018)

dissel said:


> Guys - Just for my peace of mind which one is the most powerful one among these -
> 
> Upgrading component is the easiest one - Easily detachable battery without opening the back.
> 
> ...


This is on offer:Dell Inspiron Core i7 7th Gen - (8 GB/1 TB HDD/Windows 10 Home/4 GB Graphics) 7567 Gaming Laptop Rs.91990  Price in India - Buy Dell Inspiron Core i7 7th Gen - (8 GB/1 TB HDD/Windows 10 Home/4 GB Graphics) 7567 Gaming Laptop Matt Black Online - Dell : Flipkart.com


----------



## dissel (Feb 17, 2018)

bssunilreddy said:


> This is on offer:Dell Inspiron Core i7 7th Gen - (8 GB/1 TB HDD/Windows 10 Home/4 GB Graphics) 7567 Gaming Laptop Rs.91990  Price in India - Buy Dell Inspiron Core i7 7th Gen - (8 GB/1 TB HDD/Windows 10 Home/4 GB Graphics) 7567 Gaming Laptop Matt Black Online - Dell : Flipkart.com



Hi Sunil,

Internal config is the same as 5000 series right ? - The link at the last one...


----------



## dissel (Feb 17, 2018)

Found this on Youtube - Premier Pro & Hand Brake what I'm looking for.


----------



## suvrajeet (Feb 26, 2018)

Hi guys, Please help me out with this query. I am moving to Germany in a month and I need to buy a new laptop. I am confused if i should buy one here or buy after going there. I am getting mixed responses from friends so am confused. My main concern is the warranty. Thanks for the help.


----------



## whitestar_999 (Feb 27, 2018)

You will always get a much better laptop for same price abroad(developed nations/financial centres). Warranty is usually for a year so if you plan to stay in Germany for that long then it is a no-brainer.


----------



## bssunilreddy (Mar 7, 2018)

HP reveals a range of Ryzen/Vega powered notebooks
Dell release a collection of AMD Raven Ridge powered Laptops


----------



## bssunilreddy (Mar 8, 2018)

I have bought a MSI GL62M 7REX (i5 7300HQ) Gaming Laptop from Singapore. 
How can I avail Warranty here in India? I know that MSI does not provide international warranty.
But can I buy extended warranty from 3rd parties who offer?
If so who are best in providing Laptop warranty in India?
Please reply asap.
Thanks,
bssunil


----------



## SaiyanGoku (Mar 8, 2018)

bssunilreddy said:


> I have bought a MSI GL62M 7REX (i5 7300HQ) Gaming Laptop from Singapore.
> How can I avail Warranty here in India? I know that MSI does not provide international warranty.
> But can I buy extended warranty from 3rd parties who offer?
> If so who are best in providing Laptop warranty in India?
> ...


Your seller would know about it better.


----------



## sonus4ever (Mar 10, 2018)

Hi
I am looking to buy a laptop. 
1) What is your budget? (INR or USD)
   Upto 80000

2) What size & weight consideration (if any) would you prefer?

Mainstream; 15" - 16" screen
Desktop Replacement; 17"+ screen


3) What are the primary tasks you will be performing with this notebook? 
   Basically my preference is for the laptop that can run the software like 3ds Max(2017),ZBrush,Photoshop,Substance Painter,. Mostly these kind of sftwr. Also I was looking for laptop that can run the games like Far CRy 5,Assassin Creed series.     

5) Any typical configuration in your mind you're eying for ?
   No. Whatever is the best possible.   

4) Are there any brands that you prefer or any you really don't like?
   Nope I am open to all the brands. However my friend suggested me the MEDION ERAZER. I looked it up and find it suitable in my price range and need, but I was not sure about it as I looked thoroughly for ther dealers and service center in INDIA, but there were none. So I was not sure whether to go for it or not.   


6) Anything else you would like to say?
   Nope


----------



## bssunilreddy (Mar 10, 2018)

sonus4ever said:


> Hi
> I am looking to buy a laptop.
> 1) What is your budget? (INR or USD)
> Upto 80000
> ...


MSI GL Series Core i7 7th Gen - (8 GB/1 TB HDD/128 GB SSD/Windows 10 Home/4 GB Graphics) GV72 7RE-1464IN Laptop  (17.3 inch, Grey, 2.7 kg)
MSI GL Series Core i7 7th Gen - (8 GB/1 TB HDD/128 GB SSD/Windows 10 Home/4 GB Graphics) GV72 7RE-1464IN Laptop Rs.81990  Price in India - Buy MSI GL Series Core i7 7th Gen - (8 GB/1 TB HDD/128 GB SSD/Windows 10 Home/4 GB Graphics) GV72 7RE-1464IN Laptop Grey Online - MSI : Flipkart.com


----------



## AANKIT GIRI (Mar 29, 2018)

I have a Dell Vostro 3446, bought in 2014. Now it was a good machine back then,i5 4th Gen Intel processor, 4gb DDR 1333mhz ram and a 500gb HDD with Nvidia 820m. 
Now,I don't need a laptop for casusluse anymore. And I run burp suite (a Java based proxy tool which at times takes 2-4gb ram), or a Kali Linux virtual box, mild usage of android studio to run debug for applications. To be starightforward,I am not into application development,but I am a pentester or web application security testing guy.
So,shall I upgrade my ram to a 8gb 1333mhz from Kingston or some other good brand? There is only one ram stick slot,so I have to get rid of the older stick and buy a new one. This will cost me around 5k. Is that a sensible investment? And continue using this laptop. Or should I move away from this machine and look for a future proof and goodgood machine in the range of 50-60k.


----------



## whitestar_999 (Mar 29, 2018)

Are you able to push your processor usage beyond 80-90% for extended duration?If not then keep using it after adding ram &,if possible,a ssd.


----------



## hot1994 (Apr 4, 2018)

*www.amazon.in/dp/B079J96TLP/ref=cm_sw_r_wa_apa_i_c1nXAb0S27WD0

Just saw this on Amazon 15k discount
It says 1050ti but other sites are showing 1050. Can someone confirm.
And is it worth buying as i am not going to use for 2 months personal reason so should I wait or go ahead with it.


----------



## whitestar_999 (Apr 4, 2018)

As per this,the one with i5 7300HQ comes with 1050Ti.
Laptops | View All Our Laptops | Acer Solutions

Usually once a month or so there is a offer on acer gaming laptops on flipkart under which one can get a 1050Ti gaming laptop for ~60k & 1060 laptop for ~80k.


----------



## SaiyanGoku (Apr 4, 2018)

hot1994 said:


> *www.amazon.in/dp/B079J96TLP/ref=cm_sw_r_wa_apa_i_c1nXAb0S27WD0
> 
> Just saw this on Amazon 15k discount
> It says 1050ti but other sites are showing 1050. Can someone confirm.
> And is it worth buying as i am not going to use for 2 months personal reason so should I wait or go ahead with it.


Wait for laptops with 8th gen H proccys to hit the Indian market. Don't go below 1050Ti and fill the questionnaire as well.


----------



## hot1994 (Apr 5, 2018)

*1) What is your budget? 35-40k need a laptop for my sister. *


*2) What size & weight consideration (if any) would you prefer *

Mainstream; 15" - 16" screen 


*3) What are the primary tasks you will be performing with this notebook? 
Web browsing, movies, ms word excel, 
*

*5) Any typical configuration in your mind you're eying for ?*
 8/4 GB ram, i5 if possible
 I know acer aspire 5 is the best laptop right now in this price range but I need one with HD display. 

*4) Are there any brands that you prefer or any you really don't like?*
a. Like: 
b. Dislike: 


*6) Anything else you would like to say?*

Screen resolution *( *768p (*HD*) / 900p / 1080p (*Full HD*) *)*
Battery back up *(* normal (*3-4hrs*) / extended (*5-7hrs*) *)*
Purchase place *(* Online (*eg - flipkart, infibeam*)/ Local / Abroad (*do mention the country*) *)*


----------



## SaiyanGoku (Apr 5, 2018)

hot1994 said:


> *1) What is your budget? 35-40k need a laptop for my sister. *
> 
> 
> *2) What size & weight consideration (if any) would you prefer *
> ...



HP 15- BS180TX on paytm
Probably your best option in the budget (post cashback).  Every laptop has a HD screen these days. Acer's build quality is not upto the mark in India.


----------



## hot1994 (Apr 5, 2018)

SaiyanGoku said:


> HP 15- BS180TX on paytm
> Probably your best option in the budget (post cashback).  Every laptop has a HD screen these days. Acer's build quality is not upto the mark in India.



I have never bought from  paytm are they trustworthy. Also I have had bad experience with hp. Is there any dell or Lenovo laptop if not then I will go for this one and I forgot to mention I want windows if possible.


----------



## SaiyanGoku (Apr 5, 2018)

hot1994 said:


> I have never bought from  paytm are they trustworthy. Also I have had bad experience with hp. Is there any dell or Lenovo laptop if not then I will go for this one and I forgot to mention I want windows if possible.


I would've suggested an Asus laptop but those are not in your budget. You have to sacrifice on windows if you want 8GB ram and i5-8250U in your budget.


----------



## hot1994 (Apr 5, 2018)

SaiyanGoku said:


> I would've suggested an Asus laptop but those are not in your budget. You have to sacrifice on windows if you want 8GB ram and i5-8250U in your budget.


OK then np on win I will Install it myself I can extend my budget to 45k


----------



## SaiyanGoku (Apr 5, 2018)

hot1994 said:


> OK then np on win I will Install it myself I can extend my budget to 45k


Since your sister won't be needing a GPU:
Buy Lenovo IdeaPad 320 81BG00SLIN 39.62 cm (15.6 Inch) FHD Laptop (8th Gen Core i5-8250U/8GB/1TB/Windows 10) (Platinum Grey) Online at Low Prices in India - Paytmmall.com

Do note that instead of trying to remove bloatware from a new laptop, it is better to just do a clean install of the OS. You won't need to use pirated windows. Don't buy antivirus when free ones (not pirated) work good enough.


----------



## whitestar_999 (Apr 5, 2018)

I suggest buying only from "Brand Authorized Seller" on paytmmall for high value products like laptops.





Also don't buy just after seeing pics/videos,go to brand exclusive showrooms in your city(aka no chroma,reliance digital etc) to check these models personally.Something that looks good online(build quality,design etc) may not be as good in reality.You may also get better warranty deals in offline shops,if available prefer those instead of saving a few thousands on buying from online shops.


----------



## NIGHTMARE (Apr 5, 2018)

sonus4ever said:


> Hi
> I am looking to buy a laptop.
> 1) What is your budget? (INR or USD)
> Upto 80000
> ...



Check for Clevo. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## hot1994 (Apr 6, 2018)

Thanks guys I have decided to go with 
hp-bs180 offline


----------



## bssunilreddy (Apr 6, 2018)

hot1994 said:


> *1) What is your budget? 35-40k need a laptop for my sister. *
> 
> 
> *2) What size & weight consideration (if any) would you prefer *
> ...


HP 15-bs145tu 15.6-inch FHD Laptop (8th Gen Intel Core i5-8250U/8GB/1TB/Free DOS/Integrated Graphics), Sparkling Black @ 39K
*www.amazon.in/dp/B078LQ1W9Q/ref=psdc_1375424031_t1_B078MLBQDM


----------



## Poomker (Apr 7, 2018)

Any suggestions for Dell laptop ?


----------



## SaiyanGoku (Apr 7, 2018)

Poomker said:


> Any suggestions for Dell laptop ?


Fill the questionnaire.


----------



## theterminator (Apr 28, 2018)

My laptop is hanging like anything. Dell Inspiron 5558 (the one in my signature). Does a Macbook run fast , if yes, which one to buy? Storage should be atleast 256 GB. I can live with low storage if performance is excellent.


----------



## SaiyanGoku (Apr 29, 2018)

theterminator said:


> My laptop is hanging like anything. Dell Inspiron 5558 (the one in my signature). Does a Macbook run fast , if yes, which one to buy? Storage should be atleast 256 GB. I can live with low storage if performance is excellent.


Fill the questionnaire.


----------



## theterminator (Apr 29, 2018)

SaiyanGoku said:


> Fill the questionnaire.



Don’t have a recommendation for a fast laptop? 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## HE-MAN (Apr 29, 2018)

Anything under 15K running Win10 Home?


----------



## SaiyanGoku (Apr 29, 2018)

theterminator said:


> Don’t have a recommendation for a fast laptop?
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Depends on the usage. For somebody, a MX150 is fast while for somebody else a 1080 maybe slow.


----------



## theterminator (Apr 29, 2018)

HE-MAN said:


> Anything under 15K running Win10 Home?


Is it a laptop or a netbook or a tablet? Any particular model?


----------



## theterminator (Apr 29, 2018)

SaiyanGoku said:


> Depends on the usage. For somebody, a MX150 is fast while for somebody else a 1080 maybe slow.


Ok , will fill up in a moment.


----------



## icebags (Apr 29, 2018)

HE-MAN said:


> Anything under 15K running Win10 Home?



all of the sub 15k stuff are 32gb flash based preinstalled win10 ones with fixed 2gb ram (except one or 2 acer linux models that i bought few months ago). they are good for portability and reading stuff on the go, or in bed. but if you want to see videos on you tube, the cpu usage may go ~50% and battery may drain a little fast.

what is your purpose for those ?


----------



## maverick121 (May 16, 2018)

I am planning to buy a MacBook Pro 15 , my main purpose will be coding,editing photos.I am prefering a MacBook because I need to develop applications for Mac OS, I will also be working on Windows apps and I will be using bootcamp to run Windows side by side.I need the 15 inch version because I need the screen space to code.The model I'm looking to buy is MPTR2HN/A which costs around 180000.
I need OSX High Sierra and portability and I cannot carry 2 laptops to run windows and osx.I need to get some financing for this,is the pricing justified what do you think ?

Sent from my Moto G (5) Plus using Tapatalk


----------



## seamon (May 16, 2018)

maverick121 said:


> I am planning to buy a MacBook Pro 15 , my main purpose will be coding,editing photos.I am prefering a MacBook because I need to develop applications for Mac OS, I will also be working on Windows apps and I will be using bootcamp to run Windows side by side.I need the 15 inch version because I need the screen space to code.The model I'm looking to buy is MPTR2HN/A which costs around 180000.
> I need OSX High Sierra and portability and I cannot carry 2 laptops to run windows and osx.I need to get some financing for this,is the pricing justified what do you think ?
> 
> Sent from my Moto G (5) Plus using Tapatalk



From a hardware perspective, is the pricing justified? No way.
Do you have any other option since you want to develop apps for both Mac and Windows? No.
Is the price reasonable for that particular model? Maybe.
Do you have any other option, if you want the 15" model and not willing to import? No.


----------



## maverick121 (May 16, 2018)

seamon said:


> From a hardware perspective, is the pricing justified? No way.
> Do you have any other option since you want to develop apps for both Mac and Windows? No.
> Is the price reasonable for that particular model? Maybe.
> Do you have any other option, if you want the 15" model and not willing to import? No.


I can get an outdated Macmini for Much lesser price but it will be a waste (i guess) as it's not portable and outdated specs.What do you think about Macbook Air.This will be a replacement for my Asus R558UR Laptop.I could use an iMac or an older version of Macbook Pro but it will cost nearly 125000

Sent from my Moto G (5) Plus using Tapatalk


----------



## SaiyanGoku (May 16, 2018)

maverick121 said:


> I can get an outdated Macmini for Much lesser price but it will be a waste (i guess) as it's not portable and outdated specs.What do you think about Macbook Air.This will be a replacement for my Asus R558UR Laptop.I could use an iMac or an older version of Macbook Pro but it will cost nearly 125000
> 
> Sent from my Moto G (5) Plus using Tapatalk


Macbook air hasn't been updated in years. It is a worse product than other macbooks.


----------



## suvajit (May 18, 2018)

I have been using HP G6-2005 AX laptop from 2012 until recently when it went off. On visiting the local service centre (laptop is out of warranty), the service guy after checking told that replacing the power IC will solve the problem. Yesterday he called & said that changing the power IC had not solved the problem & the motherboard needs to get replaced. Is it worth spending 8-9 k for getting a new motherboard, that too for a 6 year old lap? Can I use the lap's hard drive in case I want to get a new desktop system?


----------



## NIGHTMARE (May 18, 2018)

suvajit said:


> I have been using HP G6-2005 AX laptop from 2012 until recently when it went off. On visiting the local service centre (laptop is out of warranty), the service guy after checking told that replacing the power IC will solve the problem. Yesterday he called & said that changing the power IC had not solved the problem & the motherboard needs to get replaced. Is it worth spending 8-9 k for getting a new motherboard, that too for a 6 year old lap? Can I use the lap's hard drive in case I want to get a new desktop system?



Yes just buy a bracket it will like 20₹ to 50₹ 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## whitestar_999 (May 19, 2018)

Don't spend 9k on a 6 years old laptop.Better save money & buy a new laptop later.You can use laptop hdd in desktop but it will be too slow as system/OS drive so better use it in a case as portable external hdd.


----------



## icebags (May 19, 2018)

NIGHTMARE said:


> Yes just buy a bracket it will like 20₹ to 50₹
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


where does it cost 20 -50 ? link please ?


----------



## suvajit (May 19, 2018)

whitestar_999 said:


> Don't spend 9k on a 6 years old laptop.Better save money & buy a new laptop later.You can use laptop hdd in desktop but it will be too slow as system/OS drive so better use it in a case as portable external hdd.



Thanks, yes its better to use it as external hard drive. Does the enclosure is compatible with usb 3.0 ?


----------



## whitestar_999 (May 19, 2018)

Enclosure comes in two types:usb 2 & usb 3.I suggest getting this,it has good looks & worth its price:
*www.amazon.in/External-Portable-US...coding=UTF8&psc=1&refRID=VF3AX35J6MEX24RE27B5


----------



## NIGHTMARE (May 19, 2018)

icebags said:


> where does it cost 20 -50 ? link please ?



Something like this but cheaper

*www.amazon.in/RiaTech-Plastic-Bracket-Screw-HDB-225A/dp/B01M063F9S


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## suvajit (May 19, 2018)

whitestar_999 said:


> Enclosure comes in two types:usb 2 & usb 3.I suggest getting this,it has good looks & worth its price:
> *www.amazon.in/External-Portable-US...coding=UTF8&psc=1&refRID=VF3AX35J6MEX24RE27B5


thanks, will get this.


----------



## siddharchris (Jun 16, 2018)

My HP G6 pavilion 2005ax laptop is about 7 years old. For the last 1 year I didn't use it because of a faulty HDD. So now thought if reviving it, I'm planning to put a new HDD and add a new 4gb ram onto the existing 4gb. Do you think will the machine be able to run for 1 to 2 years?  Done some initial checks like memory diagnostics to confirm the motherboard's working condition. The tests are running without any flaws. What would you suggest? Should I go upgrading this or get a new one ? The new purpose is to practice Machine learning.


----------



## whitestar_999 (Jun 16, 2018)

No checks for mobo,adding 4gb ram only required if needed as it has no effect on "revival" of laptop.New 2.5 hdd comes very cheap nowadays so no harm in spending ~3k to see if it works(worst case scenario you can always use it as portable hdd with another system/laptop).Just don't spend more than 5k on such an old laptop repairing(if it is required).


----------



## siddharchris (Jun 17, 2018)

whitestar_999 said:


> No checks for mobo,adding 4gb ram only required if needed as it has no effect on "revival" of laptop.New 2.5 hdd comes very cheap nowadays so no harm in spending ~3k to see if it works(worst case scenario you can always use it as portable hdd with another system/laptop).Just don't spend more than 5k on such an old laptop repairing(if it is required).



Thank you! I will give my laptop for mobo testing to check its condition. If the outcome is good, I'll add 4 GB Ram stick and a new HDD.  Else, I have to start looking for a new laptop to do some basic ML stuff.


----------



## Amit Kumar Paul (Jun 19, 2018)

*Hello every one.. Planning to buy a laptop for multiple purposes like medium gaming and photo editing.
Must need: Fast ssd 128 gb atleast, good screen(colour and contrast), long lasting battery.
Budget will be within Rs. 90,000 to 1 lac. *
I have eye on some of the laptops listed below(priority wise) but cant decide as i have to sacrifice either gpu or processor.
1. Asus GL503VD- GZ240T 2017(i7- 7th gen, gtx 1050. 120hz )
2. Asus Zenbook UX430UN(i7-8th gen, intel integrated gpu)
3.Dell Inspirion 7570(i5-8th gen, 940mx)
4. Asus vivobook 15(i5-8th gen, 150mx gpu)
5. Dell 9360 2017(i7-7th gen, intel gpu)
5. Macbook pro 13(budget too high)

I have listed asus gl503vd as top priority as i feel it suits my needs. But i feel doubtful as to how the i7 7700 HQ will perform for photo or video related work.
If anyone can help me decide which one would be better.


----------



## rohitshakti2 (Jun 21, 2018)

Hi friends

My son is doing BCA from IP University. I have a desktop at home but I think a laptop would help him in his studies further.  One of our friend from USA is coming to India and I can get a laptop through him.

Pls suggest me one new or old or open piece of laptop which he can buy from California upto rs.20000 max. I don't want SSD only HDD as it would be cheaper. But I do need good battery life.

What are refurnished laptops and are they reliable? 

Does any co gives international warranty too, how about dell?

No idea about rest of the configuration as I HV not purchased any laptop till now but it should be such that it should be sufficient when he does his MCA or MBA.

Regards


----------



## whitestar_999 (Jun 21, 2018)

Check newegg or amazon or bestbuy US sites.Frankly speaking though getting a laptop from USA for 20k is not something most people would even think about.It is mostly used for laptops costing 50-60k & more in USA which would cost(assuming same model is even available in India) here at least 30-50% more. Look for minimum i3 7th gen & 4gb ram(though 8gb recommended nowadays).


----------



## chetansha (Jun 22, 2018)

Bestbuy often has sale for students. And has good deals on open box items. You can check BB of slickdeals 

Sent from my LG-H820 using Tapatalk


----------



## rohitshakti2 (Jun 22, 2018)

whitestar_999 said:


> Check newegg or amazon or bestbuy US sites.Frankly speaking though getting a laptop from USA for 20k is not something most people would even think about.It is mostly used for laptops costing 50-60k & more in USA which would cost(assuming same model is even available in India) here at least 30-50% more. Look for minimum i3 7th gen & 4gb ram(though 8gb recommended nowadays).



How about any of these and would these be sufficient :

*www.walmart.com/ip/Refurbished-HP-...466001f5-c521f43-fe6686d521831eb2&athena=true

or

*www.walmart.com/ip/Refurbished-HP-...466001f5-ff489a4d-6853d6d8a9ca5c6&athena=true

or

Open Box: HP Grade B Laptop 840 G1 Intel Core i5 4th Gen 4300U (1.90 GHz) 8 GB Memory 500 GB HDD 14.0" Windows 10 Pro 64-Bit - Newegg.com

or

Open Box: ASUS Laptop R510DP-WH11 AMD A10-Series A10-5750M (2.50 GHz) 8 GB Memory 1 TB HDD AMD Radeon HD 8670M 15.6" Windows 8.1 64-Bit - Newegg.com


----------



## whitestar_999 (Jun 22, 2018)

All are very old gen processors,if that's what you are getting then better spend some more because getting anything older than 6th gen intel processors is not recommended especially if this laptop is going to be used for long & as a primary device.


----------



## rohitshakti2 (Jun 23, 2018)

Then I think I should increase my budget to 25000.

Can u now suggest something good in this new budget.


----------



## chetansha (Jun 23, 2018)

rohitshakti2 said:


> Then I think I should increase my budget to 25000.
> 
> Can u now suggest something good in this new budget.


In would suggest a budget between 400 to $ 500. Anything below that is compromise on features. See this. Hp laptop for $390


HP 15z Laptop: Ryzen 5 2500U, 15.6" 1080p, 1TB HDD, 8GB DDR4, Win 10 $390 after $100 Slickdeals PayPal Rebate + Free S&H*uploads.tapatalk-cdn.com/20180623/aa7d8a97f28671fa07b4613071b265db.jpg

Sent from my LG-H820 using Tapatalk


----------



## whitestar_999 (Jun 24, 2018)

^^This is a very good configuration for $390.


----------



## SaiyanGoku (Jun 24, 2018)

Amit Kumar Paul said:


> *Hello every one.. Planning to buy a laptop for multiple purposes like medium gaming and photo editing.
> Must need: Fast ssd 128 gb atleast, good screen(colour and contrast), long lasting battery.
> Budget will be within Rs. 90,000 to 1 lac. *
> I have eye on some of the laptops listed below(priority wise) but cant decide as i have to sacrifice either gpu or processor.
> ...


Please reply with filled questionnaire.
You can't do gaming on macbooks. They don't have the hardware for it. Be open to importing laptop as you won't get a good one in India for the budget.


----------



## rohitshakti2 (Jun 24, 2018)

whitestar_999 said:


> ^^This is a very good configuration for $390.



Is this better than the below one suggested by anupam_pb and I have heard that hp laptop have show fans which make them hot, is it true?

Lastly where can I find coupons for buying it on 4th July in USA.

*www.thinkdigit.com/forum/tvs-monitors/165715-samsung-ua32eh5000r-vs-lg-32ls4600-2.html


----------



## SaiyanGoku (Jun 24, 2018)

rohitshakti2 said:


> Is this better than
> 
> *www.thinkdigit.com/forum/tvs-monitors/165715-samsung-ua32eh5000r-vs-lg-32ls4600-2.html


Why are you comparing laptop with TVs?


----------



## rohitshakti2 (Jun 25, 2018)

SaiyanGoku said:


> Why are you comparing laptop with TVs?



Sorry wrongly put different link.

It is here and also given above...  If any of  the given below link is good, then can you rate the Acer one and these as 1,2 & 3.  A friend of mine also told me that HP laptops get hot very soon as they have low quality fans, how true is it for laptops from USA?

And will I get any coupons if I buy these on 4th July in USA and if yes, from where?  Are there any laptops of 8th Genration with only DoS or linux as it will reduce the cost of OS and I could get better hardware....

Would be obliged.

HP 15z Laptop: Ryzen 5 2500U, 15.6" 1080p, 1TB HDD, 8GB DDR4, Win 10 $390 after $100 Slickdeals PayPal Rebate + Free S&H

and

HP Laptop - 15z touch optional| HP® Official Store


----------



## whitestar_999 (Jun 26, 2018)

Don't know about acer one but the ryzen 5 2500u processor in that hp laptop is almost as as good as a core i5 8250u processor so on that point alone the 1st hp15z model with ryzen 5 2500u beats other models hands down.


----------



## rohitshakti2 (Jun 26, 2018)

whitestar_999 said:


> Don't know about acer one but the ryzen 5 2500u processor in that hp laptop is almost as as good as a core i5 8250u processor so on that point alone the 1st hp15z model with ryzen 5 2500u beats other models hands down.



Does that mean this hp laptop is better than Asus or....?

And is it true that hp laptop heat up quickly due to low speed fans.


----------



## whitestar_999 (Jun 26, 2018)

Yes,hp laptop with ryzen 5 2500u is much better asus laptop with A10 5750m processor.

First of all it sounds like a rumor considering HP sells most laptops in India as well as world.Sure some models of HP may have this issue but chances of all of them having this issue is realistically zero.Second,processors nowadays are very power efficient so they don't require as much cooling as older processors.This factor is significant only when considering gaming laptops with decent gfx cards as only they are capable of generating that much heat which requires a good cooling system else it may shorten the life of components.


----------



## rohitshakti2 (Jun 27, 2018)

cheransha said:


> In would suggest a budget between 400 to $ 500. Anything below that is compromise on features. See this. Hp laptop for $390
> 
> 
> HP 15z Laptop: Ryzen 5 2500U, 15.6" 1080p, 1TB HDD, 8GB DDR4, Win 10 $390 after $100 Slickdeals PayPal Rebate + Free S&H*uploads.tapatalk-cdn.com/20180623/aa7d8a97f28671fa07b4613071b265db.jpg
> ...



My bad, the deal finished.  Will be buying something like this on 03rd or 4th July and as suggested, may get some good deals. 

I will be obliged if you could help me at that time.

Thanks to you and whitestar_999 who helped at every step.

Regards


----------



## aniketdawn.89 (Jun 29, 2018)

Hi Guys, I am going to upgrade my existing y50. It's been faithful to me for 3.5 years now. Looking for some suggestions:

Budget: 1.5L-1.7L
Use: Gaming(Witcher 3, Cyberpunk, Fallout 4, etc), Visual Studio, Unengine, FHD videos
Planning to buy in August 2018

I reached out to Azom for a quote and I received one with the below configuration:

Clevo P750TM1
1080p 60Hz IPS matte panel
Gtx 1070 8GB mxm
i5 8600K desktop cpu
16gb 2666MHz DDR4 ram
M.2 pcie 240 GB SSD (OS storage)
Intel AC 8265 dual band + BT4.2
QC Killer gigabit Ethernet lan
Sound blaster xpro gaming 360
Win 10 pro
1 year on site warranty
Quote: 1.7L (including 18% gst)

Will upgrade the main storage with an SSD later on as I did not want to add an HDD.

Online options with similar or worse configs are available in India at higher rates starting at 1.69L for the MSI GE on Flipkart.

Open to suggestions.


Sent from my Mi A1 using Tapatalk


----------



## NIGHTMARE (Jun 29, 2018)

aniketdawn.89 said:


> Hi Guys, I am going to upgrade my existing y50. It's been faithful to me for 3.5 years now. Looking for some suggestions:
> 
> Budget: 1.5L-1.7L
> Use: Gaming(Witcher 3, Cyberpunk, Fallout 4, etc), Visual Studio, Unengine, FHD videos
> ...



Try to get P870TM1 barebone because 8600K will be run hotter and even its delied CPU 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## dissel (Jun 29, 2018)

Hello experts, I like to get on your opinions about Ryzen 2500U <- Is this one any good for running software like Adobe Premiere Pro, After Effects & Illustrator? 
Not all at the same time...Also looking for 4k video preview at least.

There are absolutely zero needs for Gaming,  

Models in mind from Acer and Dell offering here in India, No import possible.


----------



## whitestar_999 (Jun 29, 2018)

As per benchmarks it is almost equal to a i5 8250u so if both are available at similar price then better go for that one which has a better support for adobe products(e.g.intel graphics is much weaker compared to 2500u vega integrated graphics but if that isn't supported by adobe products then not much use for you as gaming is not a factor here).


----------



## dissel (Jun 29, 2018)

whitestar_999 said:


> As per benchmarks it is almost equal to a i5 8250u so if both are available at similar price then better go for that one which has a better support for adobe products(e.g.intel graphics is much weaker compared to 2500u vega integrated graphics but if that isn't supported by adobe products then not much use for you as gaming is not a factor here).



Thanks, whitestar_999 for the compatible points,  Found one page at AMD websites not sure though if they are applicable to vega igps.
Looks like Acer Laptops are initially feels very good and vfm but in the long run (not much longer though), those are going to fail...Dells are good but suffering heating issues and thus lead to restart/crash/freeze...all I gather from the user reviews at FK and AmZ IN.


----------



## whitestar_999 (Jun 29, 2018)

Don't go simply by reading reviews but check for pattern & quality of reviews.Dell has the best after sales support but if you are in a metro city like delhi,mumbai,bangalore etc then probably every major brand has decent after sales support.Most modern laptops without gfx card can not possibly have heating issues in a decently cooled room(aka one in which you are not sweating) unless something is very wrong with their positioning(aka placing a laptop on lap whose air vents too are below thus blocking them in that position etc). Give more importance to those reviews that sound logical & not a rant(e.g. see this for reference Beware of the Standard Viewing Angle ).


----------



## Zephyr_23 (Jun 29, 2018)

I am looking for a laptop in the range of 50-60k.  I need it mainly for programming. I use Visual studio,eclipse,android studio etc. Occasionally I play medium graphic games like DOTA2 or CS GO. Is there any laptop within the range which can handle IDE's I mentioned above along with games like DOTA and CS ? I was looking to buy Acer Nitro 5(Acer Nitro 5 Core i5 7th Gen - (8 GB/1 TB HDD/Windows 10 Home/2 GB Graphics) AN515-51 Gaming Laptop Rs.57900  Price in India - Buy Acer Nitro 5 Core i5 7th Gen - (8 GB/1 TB HDD/Windows 10 Home/2 GB Graphics) AN515-51 Gaming Laptop Black Online - Acer : Flipkart.com). Is it ok ? The only con I found in this laptop is that the processor is 7th gen and not 8th gen.

Thanks.


----------



## kunnusingh (Jun 30, 2018)

Which laptop support NVMe Disk?

Budget under 50k


----------



## SaiyanGoku (Jun 30, 2018)

kunnusingh said:


> Which laptop support NVMe Disk?
> 
> Budget under 50k


You won't be able to utilize it under 50k anyway. Settle with sata/pcie m.2 ssd.


----------



## whitestar_999 (Jun 30, 2018)

^^He won't be able to fully utilize it even in a 1lakh laptop if his workload does not demand NVMe(aka if you don't know whether your workload requires NVMe then you probably don't,of course if you have the money then it is your choice to buy it).


----------



## rohitshakti2 (Jul 1, 2018)

whitestar_999 said:


> Check newegg or amazon or bestbuy US sites.Frankly speaking though getting a laptop from USA for 20k is not something most people would even think about.It is mostly used for laptops costing 50-60k & more in USA which would cost(assuming same model is even available in India) here at least 30-50% more. Look for minimum i3 7th gen & 4gb ram(though 8gb recommended nowadays).



Does any of these look good for my son else is there any deal on the Acer one suggested by Anupam

Open-Box Electronics - Best Buy

Or this

Lenovo Ideapad 330S Laptop: 15" 1080p, i3-8130U, 6GB DDR4, 1TB HDD $349 + Free Shipping


----------



## whitestar_999 (Jul 1, 2018)

^^That slickdeals offer is expired but that laptop is very good for its price(mainly 8th gen i3,fullHD 1080p screen(a rarity in India even with 50k laptops),ac wifi,win 10 home).If you can find a similar config for same price from any other major brand then go for it.


----------



## amn87 (Jul 2, 2018)

Hi everyone. I am in desperate need of a new laptop. I would have much preferred a desktop but its not feasible as I am staying out-of-state currently.
I have searched wide and far but still confused.
My requirements:
1080p 8-bit IPS display(15.6" preferred) with at least 80% sRGB coverage,min. 1000:1 CR and 250 nits peak brightness(lower if matte or AG). Minor considerations- no PWM for backlight manipulation or sufficiently high so that it doesn't matter.
Easy to repair/upgrade with quick access to RAM,storage(M.2 slot for SSD a must-have;alright with just SATA) and battery(if possible) . I can upgrade to 16GB RAM later if and when prices fall down a bit.
Min. 6-7 hours of battery runtimes on light usage(web browsing over WiFi/no streaming or 1080p local media playback).
7th/8th gen. Quad Core (will have to give Ryzen a pass as esp. in notebooks their single-threaded perf. seems to lag significantly relative to Intel ).
Really don't want with a dGPU. Even the Intel iGPU is enough for Indie games and for heavier games I can fall back to my desktop. Plus the negative impact on battery life and thermals is not acceptable.
I am okay with importing one from overseas.
Max. budget Rs 80000.
Thanks for any help.


----------



## whitestar_999 (Jul 2, 2018)

^^Importing will cost you 35-40% more unless some friend/relative is willing to bring it here from USA by declaring it as their personal use laptop.Of course you won't get warranty either(except in a few cases/brands depending on parts/model availability etc).Just check newegg/amazon USA site & look for thin laptops(they usually have lower power consumption & higher battery runtime).


----------



## kunnusingh (Jul 3, 2018)

SaiyanGoku said:


> You won't be able to utilize it under 50k anyway. Settle with sata/pcie m.2 ssd.



I can increase budget, Any suggestion on NVMe supported Laptop?

(Daily I need to move large size of data which require good disk and I think NVMe will be best for me)


----------



## SaiyanGoku (Jul 3, 2018)

kunnusingh said:


> I can increase budget, Any suggestion on NVMe supported Laptop?
> 
> (Daily I need to move large size of data which require good disk and I think NVMe will be best for me)


It would be good only if both the sender and receiver have that huge bandwidth available. If you are transferring over a network, you would need a 10 Gigabit NIC on both devices. If its over to local external drives, you would need it to be USB 3.1 (not the standard 3.0) or thunderbolt 3 enabled.

None of the laptops under 100k have thunderbolt 3 port AFAIK.


----------



## whitestar_999 (Jul 3, 2018)

What daily large size data moving we are talking about,for me moving large size data daily means 1TB or more sequential data.One can move 200GB of sequential data in under an hour using conventional 7200rpm hdd & avg speed of 60MB/s.A good sata ssd can reach sequential speeds of +400MB/s.

Obviously smaller size hundreds of thousands of files data moving speed depends on random 4k speeds & IOPS but this kind of workload usually exists in servers or systems dealing with very large databases.


----------



## kunnusingh (Jul 3, 2018)

I don't want to wait for long time, On SSD I need to wait for 5 to 10 minute which is time killing. I will not utilize full speed but need to use fastest option to save my time.

Quick boot time, etc.


----------



## SaiyanGoku (Jul 4, 2018)

kunnusingh said:


> I don't want to wait for long time, On SSD I need to wait for 5 to 10 minute which is time killing. I will not utilize full speed but need to use fastest option to save my time.
> 
> Quick boot time, etc.


Okay which SSD are we talking about here? There would be no use of that speed if your processor isn't fast enough.


----------



## whitestar_999 (Jul 4, 2018)

You will not see any noticeable improvement in boot time between a good sata ssd & NVMe(meaning NVMe will be 0.5 seconds faster in boot time).

@SaiyanGoku what's the relevance of processor here anyway.We are talking about laptops here that too under/around 1lakh.Only scenario where NVMe show noticeable improvement will be in workload involving huge IOPS which I doubt anybody would be doing in a laptop anyway.


----------



## SaiyanGoku (Jul 4, 2018)

whitestar_999 said:


> You will not see any noticeable improvement in boot time between a good sata ssd & NVMe(meaning NVMe will be 0.5 seconds faster in boot time).
> 
> @SaiyanGoku what's the relevance of processor here anyway.We are talking about laptops here that too under/around 1lakh.Only scenario where NVMe show noticeable improvement will be in workload involving huge IOPS which I doubt anybody would be doing in a laptop anyway.


Suppose he has used sata ssd on a 3 year old low end dual core laptop for editing images. He might think the ssd is unable to perform while clearly the CPU is causing bottleneck.


----------



## whitestar_999 (Jul 4, 2018)

Ok,I did not consider this possibility.He also hasn't replied yet about what type of workload he is doing that is taking him 5-10min.


----------



## amn87 (Jul 4, 2018)

whitestar_999 said:


> ^^Importing will cost you 35-40% more unless some friend/relative is willing to bring it here from USA by declaring it as their personal use laptop.Of course you won't get warranty either(except in a few cases/brands depending on parts/model availability etc).Just check newegg/amazon USA site & look for thin laptops(they usually have lower power consumption & higher battery runtime).


Thanks for taking the time to reply. I do have relatives in the US but will need to wait for a few months in that case. Unfortunately the Ultrabook-class laptops don't work for me because of the limited expansion options and upgrades if supported at all are very expensive. I think gaming laptops are best suited for my requirements but I will have to compromise on battery life. The Asus GL503VD purportedly has a good quality display and its within my budget. But manufacturers often tend to ship models with inferior/different panels in India. And there don't seem to be any website which does detailed review of the display.


----------



## amn87 (Jul 4, 2018)

SaiyanGoku said:


> It would be good only if both the sender and receiver have that huge bandwidth available. If you are transferring over a network, you would need a 10 Gigabit NIC on both devices. If its over to local external drives, you would need it to be USB 3.1 (not the standard 3.0) or thunderbolt 3 enabled.
> 
> None of the laptops under 100k have thunderbolt 3 port AFAIK.


Dell XPS 13 9360 does have TB 3.0(2-lane) and is priced at ~89k. And an NVMe PCIe SSD if I am not mistaken. This would have been my first choice if it weren't for the fact that the RAM is soldered and the 16GB SKU is exorbitantly priced. That and the reported QC issues.


----------



## SaiyanGoku (Jul 4, 2018)

amn87 said:


> Dell XPS 13 9360 does have TB 3.0(2-lane) and is priced at ~89k. And an NVMe PCIe SSD if I am not mistaken. This would have been my first choice if it weren't for the fact that the RAM is soldered and the 16GB SKU is exorbitantly priced. That and the reported QC issues.


My post wasn't in reply to your post.


----------



## kunnusingh (Jul 7, 2018)

SaiyanGoku said:


> Okay which SSD are we talking about here? There would be no use of that speed if your processor isn't fast enough.



I am using Samsung EVO SSD (Home Use). I want to increase speed by using NVMe.

I can increase budget, Can you suggest me any good laptop or PC config which will be good in speed? (I want to use NVMe)

I can increase budget from 50k ~ 1.5Lakh.


----------



## SaiyanGoku (Jul 7, 2018)

kunnusingh said:


> I am using Samsung EVO SSD (Home Use). I want to increase speed by using NVMe.
> 
> I can increase budget, Can you suggest me any good laptop or PC config which will be good in speed? (I want to use NVMe)
> 
> I can increase budget from 50k ~ 1.5Lakh.



Give exact info about the existing config. We could try to point out the culprits for this supposed "lag".
Again, unless you have applications which needs bandwidth in mutiple gbps, nvme won't be better than pcie or sata ssd.


----------



## kunnusingh (Jul 7, 2018)

SaiyanGoku said:


> Give exact info about the existing config. We could try to point out the culprits for this supposed "lag".
> Again, unless you have applications which needs bandwidth in mutiple gbps, nvme won't be better than pcie or sata ssd.



i3 CPU
12GB RAM
256GB SSD

I need quick read/write disk (Quick Copy/Paste/Move function)


----------



## SaiyanGoku (Jul 7, 2018)

kunnusingh said:


> i3 CPU
> 12GB RAM
> 256GB SSD
> 
> I need quick read/write disk (Quick Copy/Paste/Move function)



I asked for complete info. "i3 CPU" is not enough.


----------



## rider (Aug 3, 2018)

Apparently which laptop has the best display at around 70k? By best it should be par to macbook pro.


----------



## omega44-xt (Aug 3, 2018)

Maybe Asus Zenbook has the best display for that price. Its model with i5 8250U & 256GB RAM should be 70-75k. Dell XPS 13 starts at 87k but has a great display.


----------



## kapilove77 (Aug 12, 2018)

Is this a good laptop for 64k? How is acer now as days? It's my 1st laptop purchase so please help.

Acer Predator Helios 300 Core i5 8th Gen - (8 GB/1 TB HDD/128 GB SSD/Windows 10 Home/4 GB Graphics) PH315-51 / PH315-51-51V7 Gaming Laptop Rs.66990  Price in India - Buy Acer Predator Helios 300 Core i5 8th Gen - (8 GB/1 TB HDD/128 GB SSD/Windows 10 Home/4 GB Graphics) PH315-51 / PH315-51-51V7 Gaming Laptop Shale Black Online - Acer : Flipkart.com


----------



## omega44-xt (Aug 12, 2018)

kapilove77 said:


> Is this a good laptop for 64k? How is acer now as days? It's my 1st laptop purchase so please help.
> 
> Acer Predator Helios 300 Core i5 8th Gen - (8 GB/1 TB HDD/128 GB SSD/Windows 10 Home/4 GB Graphics) PH315-51 / PH315-51-51V7 Gaming Laptop Rs.66990  Price in India - Buy Acer Predator Helios 300 Core i5 8th Gen - (8 GB/1 TB HDD/128 GB SSD/Windows 10 Home/4 GB Graphics) PH315-51 / PH315-51-51V7 Gaming Laptop Shale Black Online - Acer : Flipkart.com



Great choice, just get it ASAP.

Asus TUF at a similar price has an inferior display (in terms of brightness, contrast & color reproduction).


----------



## kapilove77 (Aug 12, 2018)

anupam_pb said:


> Great choice, just get it ASAP.
> 
> Asus TUF at a similar price has an inferior display (in terms of brightness, contrast & color reproduction).



Thanks anupam good to know i made the right decision.


----------



## Victor Brinck Coelho (Aug 23, 2018)

I am an aspiring game developer, as in I am just starting on this. I have been using programs such as Unity, Maya, Mudbox and other programs with similar style, however my laptop often can't handle these programs without glitching or freezing way more often than it should. I am looking to buy a new laptop(can't go with a home PC because I am always moving). I need a laptop that can handle these kinds of tasks without a problem and that I could also play AAA games without a hitch. I do not care about battery life or size of the laptop and my budget is under 2000$. Anyone has any suggestions?


----------



## omega44-xt (Aug 25, 2018)

Victor Brinck Coelho said:


> I am an aspiring game developer, as in I am just starting on this. I have been using programs such as Unity, Maya, Mudbox and other programs with similar style, however my laptop often can't handle these programs without glitching or freezing way more often than it should. I am looking to buy a new laptop(can't go with a home PC because I am always moving). I need a laptop that can handle these kinds of tasks without a problem and that I could also play AAA games without a hitch. I do not care about battery life or size of the laptop and my budget is under 2000$. Anyone has any suggestions?


If you are buying from USA:
ASUS ROG Strix Scar Edition 17.3" Gaming Laptop, 8th-Gen 6-Core Intel Core i7-8750H Processor (Up to 3.9 GHz), GeForce GTX 1070 8 GB, 144 Hz 3 ms Display, 16 GB DDR4, 256 GB PCIe SSD + 1 TB SSHD - Newegg.com
This is a great choice. It has a good cooling system & isn't bulky like Alienware.


----------



## sinhead (Sep 4, 2018)

*What is the risk of purchasing a used Netbook?*

I need a netbook - 11inch screen- only for web browsing, reading articles, and some videos.

New Asus EEEBook is available for 14K on flipkart - Celeron Dual core.
Micromax, Iball, RDP with intel atom are available for 11K.

Used Asus EEBook and 2 year old Dell Netbooks are available in shops for only 6K. With 1 month working warranty.
_
So, What could go wrong with this purchase, except poor battery backup? Considering these have low end processors so usually people use these for light tasks only._


----------



## icebags (Sep 4, 2018)

lenin.arya said:


> *What is the risk of purchasing a used Netbook?*
> 
> I need a netbook - 11inch screen- only for web browsing, reading articles, and some videos.
> 
> ...


even web browsing demands 4gb ram these days if you want to keep open multiple tabs. and watching youtube videos will keep your processor @ 60%.


----------



## Akash ym (Sep 13, 2018)

I need a help, please tell me which nvidia graphics card is best 940mx , 110mx, 920mx, 150mx, 1050


----------



## icebags (Sep 13, 2018)

gtx1050


----------



## omega44-xt (Sep 14, 2018)

Akash ym said:


> I need a help, please tell me which nvidia graphics card is best 940mx , 110mx, 920mx, 150mx, 1050


Don't bother gaming with MX110 or 920MX (unless you play 2014 or older games).

After that, 940MX << MX150 <<< GTX 1050

MX150 is a big jump over 940MX & can barely run all the current games, not futureproof at all. GTX 1050 is a big jump over MX150 & should run all games for the next 3 years or so.


----------



## Akash ym (Sep 14, 2018)

Thanks a lot bro


----------



## andy_65_in (Sep 23, 2018)

whitestar_999 said:


> Hold on to it for as long as possible because Intel is expected to launch new design processors free from Meltdown & Spectre bugs later this year.
> Meltdown and Spectre: ‘worst ever’ CPU bugs affect virtually all computers


Whitestar any news on the new intel processor laptops


----------



## whitestar_999 (Sep 23, 2018)

andy_65_in said:


> Whitestar any news on the new intel processor laptops


I haven't seen any such news yet,intel's 9th gen is supposed to be launched in 1st week of oct but I don't expect any new laptops to come to India before next year.


----------



## andy_65_in (Sep 23, 2018)

ok


----------



## andy_65_in (Oct 14, 2018)

Please someone advice me how to remove permanent? Keyboard marks on my hp haptop screen...i hv started using a fine cloth btwn both now


----------



## rdx_halo (Oct 21, 2018)

I would like to know between  8th Gen Intel Core i3-8130U and  AMD Ryzen 3 2200U which who will give more performance boost for day to day computing. No gaming but office work picture editing with GIMP, photoshop, ocr scanner for large documents + 500 pages and converting mobile HD 1080p videos to smaller size using wondershare filmora. 
Do I need a graphics card ? I suppose 8 GB ram is nowadays minimum requirement.
Pls advise

Sent from my Mi A1 using Tapatalk


----------



## whitestar_999 (Oct 21, 2018)

Processor wise i3 8130u is better than 2200u & I think adobe products takes advantage of intel graphics more so overall it is a better option.


----------



## omega44-xt (Oct 22, 2018)

rdx_halo said:


> I would like to know between  8th Gen Intel Core i3-8130U and  AMD Ryzen 3 2200U which who will give more performance boost for day to day computing. No gaming but office work picture editing with GIMP, photoshop, ocr scanner for large documents + 500 pages and converting mobile HD 1080p videos to smaller size using wondershare filmora.
> Do I need a graphics card ? I suppose 8 GB ram is nowadays minimum requirement.
> Pls advise
> 
> Sent from my Mi A1 using Tapatalk


The i3 8130U is better in terms of performance.


----------



## khatmal (Oct 31, 2018)

Laptop for daily use - Reports, presentations, casual coding, web browsing, watching videos
Budget 65k
Must have a good keyboard and display. Backlit keyboard preferred
i5 8th gen, 8G, 256 ssd
Portable and light, decent battery backup. I think 14" screen are a good size, but even other sizes are fine.
Must have good support for Linux. I'll remove any installed OS and put Linux.


----------



## whitestar_999 (Nov 1, 2018)

Create a new thread with questionnaire filled in for new laptop purchase.


----------



## omega44-xt (Nov 1, 2018)

khatmal said:


> Laptop for daily use - Reports, presentations, casual coding, web browsing, watching videos
> Budget 65k
> Must have a good keyboard and display. Backlit keyboard preferred
> i5 8th gen, 8G, 256 ssd
> ...


Asus ZenBook 13 Core i5 8th Gen - (8 GB/256 GB SSD/Windows 10 Home) UX331UAL-EG002T Thin and Light Laptop Rs.78990  Price in India - Buy Asus ZenBook 13 Core i5 8th Gen - (8 GB/256 GB SSD/Windows 10 Home) UX331UAL-EG002T Thin and Light Laptop Deep Dive Blue Online - Asus : Flipkart.com
A great option at 60k.


----------



## mikael_schiffer (Nov 10, 2018)

guys was there a laptop sale i recent times? Like during the diwali /dussehra season? I see  a lot of youtuber videos where people got 60k laptops for 40k during some sale or so in the past. I dont wanna buy a laptop and in a few days some season sale comes and the same laptop becomes available for cheaper. Thinking of buying ASUS S15 or X510... but ive been waiting for some sale for a pretty long time.. Should i wait or not. I have a laptop right now but battery is weak (battery is swollen actually) .. i can manage and survive with it but i do wanna get a new laptop in the Rs60k range.... Need a laptop i can take to work daily without needing an AC Adapter.


----------



## omega44-xt (Nov 10, 2018)

Most of the price cuts I have seen were on gaming laptops, especially ones with 1050Ti. Others get some price cut, but I don't think Asus S15 was going for 40k instead of 60k.

The ultrabooks get some decent price cut too, 70k ones go for 60k. So look at Asus Zenbook.

Next big sale should be around Christmas New Year.


----------



## whitestar_999 (Nov 10, 2018)

Biggest sales & most discounts are always during oct fk big billion/amazon great shopping so if possible wait for an year else new year/republic day/holi/independence day sales are there.


----------



## mikael_schiffer (Nov 10, 2018)

whitestar_999 said:


> Biggest sales & most discounts are always during oct fk big billion/amazon great shopping so if possible wait for an year else new year/republic day/holi/independence day sales are there.


ya, but does not include laptops...


----------



## andy_65_in (Nov 11, 2018)

When is intel 9th gen chips ready to hit India??


----------



## whitestar_999 (Nov 11, 2018)

Because of current shortage in Intel manufacturing facilities don't expect any 9th gen intel processor at "reasonable price" anytime soon(by that I mean at least a few months wait).


----------



## omega44-xt (Nov 12, 2018)

andy_65_in said:


> When is intel 9th gen chips ready to hit India??


Laptops ones haven't been announced yet. I don't expect it to be announced anytime soon. 8th gen is powerful & with manufacturing issues at Intel, it won't be announced anytime soon. The desktop 9th gen isn't a big upgrade over 8th gen, so no need to wait for it. I'm expecting better thermals from 9th gen laptop CPUs, especially H series.

Desktop ones should be available soon if not already available.


----------



## kaz (Nov 12, 2018)

mikael_schiffer said:


> ya, but does not include laptops...



It does include laptops. The Asus TUF with gtx1060 was selling for 82k on amazon and using SBI card one would have got additional 2k discount and 6k cashback.


----------



## kaz (Nov 12, 2018)

andy_65_in said:


> When is intel 9th gen chips ready to hit India??



For laptops, it will take long time. For desktops, it is already available: Intel Core i5 9th Gen 9600K Processor - Golchha Computers -Total Solution in IT - PRO AUDIO - PRO VIDEO Products


----------



## rdx_halo (Nov 13, 2018)

Sorry for asking a noob question. What is the base speed of the processor ? Does higher base speed means faster processing ? 

Sent from my Mi A1 using Tapatalk


----------



## whitestar_999 (Nov 13, 2018)

Base speed is basically default speed of processor while turbo boost(intel) is the increased clock speed of processor under heavy load conditions subject to thermal & power consumption limits(think of it as an inbuilt overclocking).


----------



## mastercool8695 (Dec 22, 2018)

Do you guys use anything to keep your laptop screen from scratches/dust cover/easy cleaning?
What do you guys use for Screen damage prevention? 

I've found that the keyboard leaves a kind of dust print on the screen everytime it's closed overnight. 

I've used a Screen guard on my old laptop (5yrs back), and thankfully, the guy didn't let in any visible dirt or air bubble inside. Im afraid to do it on a newer one for possible dirt or airbubble that might be left inside. (6months old). 

Please let me know if this has to be in some other thread/a new thread of it's own

Sent from my Redmi Note 4 using Tapatalk


----------



## whitestar_999 (Dec 22, 2018)

^^I never close the laptop lid fully except when carrying it in backpack.Even then I simply put a newspaper page over keyboard so there is no direct physical contact between screen & kb when lid is fully closed.


----------



## bssunilreddy (Dec 22, 2018)

mastercool8695 said:


> Do you guys use anything to keep your laptop screen from scratches/dust cover/easy cleaning?
> What do you guys use for Screen damage prevention?
> 
> I've found that the keyboard leaves a kind of dust print on the screen everytime it's closed overnight.
> ...


I bought a screen protector but it developed many bubbles after which I removed it.

I clean it every week by using Colin dust remover by using a soft cloth.

Both the keyboard area & screen area.
Sometimes outside area also when it gets dusty I mean.


----------



## omega44-xt (Dec 22, 2018)

mastercool8695 said:


> Do you guys use anything to keep your laptop screen from scratches/dust cover/easy cleaning?
> What do you guys use for Screen damage prevention?
> 
> I've found that the keyboard leaves a kind of dust print on the screen everytime it's closed overnight.
> ...


My current location has very less amount of dust, so not much accumulates on the screen & I don't close the lid completely ever (unless I'm carrying it somewhere).

In my UG days, the city I was in was a steel city, so lots of dust. Still, I never used a screen guard. I used to wipe the dust like twice or thrice every day from the screen, that's it. Truth be told, I didn't even use a microfiber cloth or such, just my clean hands & use of a brush to remove dust from sides, rarely sometimes wiped it with a damp cloth. I used the same brush to clean the keyboard every day as well. My old laptop after 3 years at such a place had very few small scratches which weren't noticeable easily (not at all noticeable while using).


----------



## mastercool8695 (Dec 23, 2018)

Thanks for the replies guys.
 I'll find out some thin cloth or paper to put between the surfaces. And clean the surfaces when required.

Cheers!

Sent from my Redmi Note 4 using Tapatalk


----------



## chetansha (Jan 4, 2019)

Hi, I have Dell Inspiron 15 2 in1 laptop model 7569. It comes with one 256gb ssd. Now I want to remove this and install 500gb
How to transfer os and all other installed programs.*uploads.tapatalk-cdn.com/20190104/a995305cb3a193b98a4be33b57235133.jpg

Sent from my Moto Z2 Play using Tapatalk


----------



## whitestar_999 (Jan 4, 2019)

You need to make a system image using some image backup program(I recommend macrium reflect free version) & then restore it to larger/newer ssd.


----------



## vito scalleta (Jan 5, 2019)

cheransha said:


> Hi, I have Dell Inspiron 15 2 in1 laptop model 7569. It comes with one 256gb ssd. Now I want to remove this and install 500gb
> How to transfer os and all other installed programs.
> 
> Sent from my Moto Z2 Play using Tapatalk



If your are going to be holding on to the 256gb ssd, then its probably a good idea to buy a M.2 Usb adapter.

1. You will first install the 500gb ssd on to the  m.2 usb adapter. 
2. Connect it to your laptop using usb cable.
3. Use a tool such as AOMEI or Samsung magician to clone the 256 gb ssd partitions to the 500 gb ssd.
4. Replace the ssd in the laptop with the 500 gb sdd in the adapter.
5. Boot your laptop and make sure everything is hunk dory.
6. Place the old 256 gb ssd in the adapter and use it as an external storage.

You can probably import the adapter from Aliexpress. Link


----------



## mikael_schiffer (Mar 8, 2019)

Not a query but just a reminder to you all, the *ASUS ZENBOOK 13 UX331UAL *is back on offer at Flipkart for *Rs 53,000*

Asus ZenBook 13 Core i5 8th Gen - (8 GB/256 GB SSD/Windows 10 Home) UX331UAL-EG001T Thin and Light Laptop Rs.78990  Price in India - Buy Asus ZenBook 13 Core i5 8th Gen - (8 GB/256 GB SSD/Windows 10 Home) UX331UAL-EG001T Thin and Light Laptop Rose Gold Online - Asus : Flipkart.com

I know some people missed the Big Diwali sale last year, so its back for Womens Day Special Deal. I missed it last year, waited patiently for months and finalyl purchased it this morning when he sale opened up


----------



## Gollum (Mar 8, 2019)

cheransha said:


> Hi, I have Dell Inspiron 15 2 in1 laptop model 7569. It comes with one 256gb ssd. Now I want to remove this and install 500gb
> How to transfer os and all other installed programs.
> 
> Sent from my Moto Z2 Play using Tapatalk


You can use an NGFF to Sata adapter like the image below. This will allow you to keep the existing OS and have additional storage.
*images-na.ssl-images-amazon.com/images/I/61irm3jvdkL._SL1001_.jpg


----------



## whitestar_999 (Mar 8, 2019)

mikael_schiffer said:


> Not a query but just a reminder to you all, the *ASUS ZENBOOK 13 UX331UAL *is back on offer at Flipkart for *Rs 53,000*
> 
> Asus ZenBook 13 Core i5 8th Gen - (8 GB/256 GB SSD/Windows 10 Home) UX331UAL-EG001T Thin and Light Laptop Rs.78990  Price in India - Buy Asus ZenBook 13 Core i5 8th Gen - (8 GB/256 GB SSD/Windows 10 Home) UX331UAL-EG001T Thin and Light Laptop Rose Gold Online - Asus : Flipkart.com
> 
> I know some people missed the Big Diwali sale last year, so its back for Womens Day Special Deal. I missed it last year, waited patiently for months and finalyl purchased it this morning when he sale opened up


Post a small review here if you get some free time.There are many comments regarding touchpad issue for this model so use for some days with default driver & if issue comes up then update to latest driver from asus site.


----------



## siddhesh222 (Mar 8, 2019)

mikael_schiffer said:


> Not a query but just a reminder to you all, the *ASUS ZENBOOK 13 UX331UAL *is back on offer at Flipkart for *Rs 53,000*
> 
> Asus ZenBook 13 Core i5 8th Gen - (8 GB/256 GB SSD/Windows 10 Home) UX331UAL-EG001T Thin and Light Laptop Rs.78990  Price in India - Buy Asus ZenBook 13 Core i5 8th Gen - (8 GB/256 GB SSD/Windows 10 Home) UX331UAL-EG001T Thin and Light Laptop Rose Gold Online - Asus : Flipkart.com
> 
> I know some people missed the Big Diwali sale last year, so its back for Womens Day Special Deal. I missed it last year, waited patiently for months and finalyl purchased it this morning when he sale opened up



Purchased Zenbook 13 this morning too! Do write a review... I'm also concerned about the touchpad issues...


----------



## mikael_schiffer (Mar 8, 2019)

whitestar_999 said:


> Post a small review here if you get some free time.There are many comments regarding touchpad issue for this model so use for some days with default driver & if issue comes up then update to latest driver from asus site.


well it will reach on 24th March. I live in Mizoram, so its going to take time. Will do a review soon. I mean, there is simply no substitute to this laptop even at Rs70k range. Guaranteed 10+hour battery with Wifi Netflix streaming, 98o grams weight, Core i5 8th Gen, 8Gb RAM, 256GB SSD... best for school and college students.


----------



## mikael_schiffer (Mar 8, 2019)

siddhesh222 said:


> Purchased Zenbook 13 this morning too! Do write a review... I'm also concerned about the touchpad issues...


hope it doesnt affect us hehe


----------



## siddhesh222 (Mar 8, 2019)

mikael_schiffer said:


> well it will reach on 24th March. I live in Mizoram, so its going to take time. Will do a review soon. I mean, there is simply no substitute to this laptop even at Rs70k range. Guaranteed 10+hour battery with Wifi Netflix streaming, 98o grams weight, Core i5 8th Gen, 8Gb RAM, 256GB SSD... best for school and college students.



Yes, it's an amazing laptop at a very attractive price! Well idk if we'll really get above 10+ hr usage in real life tho lol.

I guess I'll have to review it before you because mine is arriving tomorrow . Should be in my hands by the evening...


----------



## powerstarprince (Mar 8, 2019)

Hello, I have a HP Pavilion g4 laptop which I bought around 6 years ago but recently, it's been overheating a lot while playing games. What's odd is the GPU temperature shoots up to 85 degrees when it should have normally been at around 70-75 degrees. The CPU temperature goes to an insanely high of about 98-99 degrees with the Tj Max temperature being at just 105 degrees. I have never encountered such temperatures before. Recently, when I visited a service centre, there were no problems with the fan, heat sink nor the dust. Also, there was no need to replace the thermal compound but I was advised to downgrade from windows 10 to 8.1 which I did later and the performance has been improved since then. It runs more quieter and cooler under casual load. But I still suspect the thermal compound has to be replaced? I'm not sure if that's the case, I might visit another service centre and ask for it but I highly doubt whether they would be having the spare parts for my laptop. Where else can I buy thermal compound if it's not available?


----------



## icebags (Mar 8, 2019)

siddhesh222 said:


> Purchased Zenbook 13 this morning too! Do write a review... I'm also concerned about the touchpad issues...


use wireless mouse and forget the forget the touchpad issues, except when working the laptop from lap.


----------



## whitestar_999 (Mar 9, 2019)

shadow said:


> Hello, I have a HP Pavilion g4 laptop which I bought around 6 years ago but recently, it's been overheating a lot while playing games. What's odd is the GPU temperature shoots up to 85 degrees when it should have normally been at around 70-75 degrees. The CPU temperature goes to an insanely high of about 98-99 degrees with the Tj Max temperature being at just 105 degrees. I have never encountered such temperatures before. Recently, when I visited a service centre, there were no problems with the fan, heat sink nor the dust. Also, there was no need to replace the thermal compound but I was advised to downgrade from windows 10 to 8.1 which I did later and the performance has been improved since then. It runs more quieter and cooler under casual load. But I still suspect the thermal compound has to be replaced? I'm not sure if that's the case, I might visit another service centre and ask for it but I highly doubt whether they would be having the spare parts for my laptop. Where else can I buy thermal compound if it's not available?


Buy Online | Arctic Silver 5 Thermal Compound 3.5G | Price in India


----------



## siddhesh222 (Mar 11, 2019)

Ok guys so I've used my Zenbook 13 for two days now and.... it is just AMAZING!!

Idk what to say, everything about it feels great tbh, i love the screen, it's better than my 144hz gaming monitor and the battery life is straight up INSANE..

I don't even understand how this goes for 53,990 during sales, If it was priced as much as macbook air, people should still buy it, it's so premium... it looks really beautiful in rose gold!

Also it weighs super low, almost as much as my tablet lul.

Btw I still haven't faced the touchpad issue people talk about, not even once. I've used this for like 20 hours probably till now lol


----------



## omega44-xt (Mar 12, 2019)

siddhesh222 said:


> Ok guys so I've used my Zenbook 13 for two days now and.... it is just AMAZING!!
> 
> Idk what to say, everything about it feels great tbh, i love the screen, it's better than my 144hz gaming monitor and the battery life is straight up INSANE..
> 
> ...


Apple has brand value, they can sell inferior products for a high price. Still, Zenbooks aren't as good as XPS 13 or MacBooks (except for KB), but it is a great budget ultrabook.

Congrats


----------



## whitestar_999 (Mar 12, 2019)

anupam_pb said:


> Apple has brand value, they can sell inferior products for a high price.


Inferior in terms of specs,not in terms of build quality & overall user experience.


----------



## omega44-xt (Mar 13, 2019)

whitestar_999 said:


> Inferior in terms of specs,not in terms of build quality & overall user experience.


They can make those inferior as well & still sell products, butterfly KB is an example. I do agree, general build is top notch in MacBooks. OS is still user dependent, I can never settle with Mac OS, people who use it for just general tasks can settle with it. It is more stable than Win10.


----------



## mikael_schiffer (Mar 15, 2019)

siddhesh222 said:


> Ok guys so I've used my Zenbook 13 for two days now and.... it is just AMAZING!!
> 
> Idk what to say, everything about it feels great tbh, i love the screen, it's better than my 144hz gaming monitor and the battery life is straight up INSANE..
> 
> ...


hi, my Zenbook arrived today. This laptop fan starts spinning loudly for no reason, even when i am just downloading stuffs.. and by default its very noisy.
My battery is full now and when i hover my mouse over it it says 3hr 40mins left. WTFFF i thought this was supposed to a whole day laptop. I am very pisseddd
The ASUS giftbox app is stuck in loading screen for almost 1 HOUR!!!!!

edit: okay, after a restart, the fan noise is gone, its dead silent, and battery life shows 5hrs remaining. Man, i guess ill give my thoughts after using it for few days.
edit: ok it started again, fans kicking off like a mad man after around 10 mins of usage.


----------



## whitestar_999 (Mar 16, 2019)

mikael_schiffer said:


> hi, my Zenbook arrived today. This laptop fan starts spinning loudly for no reason, even when i am just downloading stuffs.. and by default its very noisy.
> My battery is full now and when i hover my mouse over it it says 3hr 40mins left. WTFFF i thought this was supposed to a whole day laptop. I am very pisseddd
> The ASUS giftbox app is stuck in loading screen for almost 1 HOUR!!!!!
> 
> ...


Open task manager & check cpu/ram/ssd usage,I suspect some win 10 task going on in background.


----------



## mikael_schiffer (Mar 16, 2019)

this happen


whitestar_999 said:


> Open task manager & check cpu/ram/ssd usage,I suspect some win 10 task going on in background.


Checked, all are normal, literaly no apps running.
 I uploaded a video for reference


----------



## omega44-xt (Mar 16, 2019)

mikael_schiffer said:


> hi, my Zenbook arrived today. This laptop fan starts spinning loudly for no reason, even when i am just downloading stuffs.. and by default its very noisy.
> My battery is full now and when i hover my mouse over it it says 3hr 40mins left. WTFFF i thought this was supposed to a whole day laptop. I am very pisseddd
> The ASUS giftbox app is stuck in loading screen for almost 1 HOUR!!!!!
> 
> ...


There aren't any good whole day laptops yet. Don't expect more than 6-7 hrs of battery life even with light usage. For web browsing 5-6 hrs is good. XPS 13 lasted 6-7 hrs for me while browsing (bought one for my father).

Check for BIOS updates, any other driver updates.


----------



## omega44-xt (Mar 16, 2019)

mikael_schiffer said:


> this happen
> 
> Checked, all are normal, literaly no apps running.
> I uploaded a video for reference


If its like that for a few seconds then goes down, it is fine, but staying like that isn't. Also, check for performance profiles or stuff in some pre-loaded Asus software (if any).


----------



## whitestar_999 (Mar 16, 2019)

mikael_schiffer said:


> Checked, all are normal, literaly no apps running.


Can you post a screenshot of task manager(processes tab) while laptop is making this noise?


----------



## mikael_schiffer (Mar 17, 2019)

whitestar_999 said:


> Can you post a screenshot of task manager(processes tab) while laptop is making this noise?


no problems since yesterday. i am using it heavily. No loud fan noise. If it does i will surly take screenshot this time


----------



## Dr. House (Mar 18, 2019)

Hey @whitestar_999 I have decided to buy basic laptop instead of desktop for general basic office work. 
I found out this *pentium silver N5000* with 4GB RAM is great for doing basic work. Please suggest me which brand should I buy asus, acer, lenovo or hp? Should I buy with windows or DOS as there is issue of finding drivers if you buy without windows.


----------



## whitestar_999 (Mar 18, 2019)

*www.amazon.in/HP-CS0009TU-14-inch-...09960031&rnid=8609959031&s=computers&sr=1-135
No dvd drive,cheapest 7th gen core i3 processor.Just upgrade hdd to 120gb ssd(kingston a400 120gb on onlyssd for 1700) & use internal hdd in *www.amazon.in/External-Portable-USB3-0-2139U3-CR-Transparent/dp/B01N07NBLA


----------



## Dr. House (Mar 18, 2019)

whitestar_999 said:


> *www.amazon.in/HP-CS0009TU-14-inch-Integrated-Graphics/dp/B07L9SCJMB/ref=sr_1_135?fst=asff&qid=1552892175&refinements=p_36:7252029031,p_n_condition-type:8609960031&rnid=8609959031&s=computers&sr=1-135
> No dvd drive,cheapest 7th gen core i3 processor.Just upgrade hdd to 120gb ssd(kingston a400 120gb on onlyssd for 1700) & use internal hdd in *www.amazon.in/External-Portable-USB3-0-2139U3-CR-Transparent/dp/B01N07NBLA


Thanks but it doesn't have numeric keyboard as most of the use is for office work and accounts.


----------



## TheSloth (Mar 30, 2019)

Guys I need quick suggestions here

One of my colleague is getting a used Dell laptop for 25k with following config : i5 3540, 4GB DDR3, 500GB HDD

Is it a good deal? Quick serach on Flipkart shows Quad core 330 APU or Celeron Dual Core. Also there's Intel N5000 from Asus. How are these CPUs against i5 3rd Gen? Aim is to get most powerful combo under 25k. Help me out here please.


----------



## Stormbringer (Mar 30, 2019)

TheSloth said:


> Guys I need quick suggestions here
> 
> One of my colleague is getting a used Dell laptop for 25k with following config : i5 3540, 4GB DDR3, 500GB HDD
> 
> Is it a good deal? Quick serach on Flipkart shows Quad core 330 APU or Celeron Dual Core. Also there's Intel N5000 from Asus. How are these CPUs against i5 3rd Gen? Aim is to get most powerful combo under 25k. Help me out here please.


25k sounds too overpriced for that config.


----------



## TheSloth (Mar 30, 2019)

Stormbringer said:


> 25k sounds too overpriced for that config.


But doesnt that 4 core vs 2 cores(from current market) makes significant difference in multi tasking?


----------



## SaiyanGoku (Mar 30, 2019)

TheSloth said:


> But doesnt that 4 core vs 2 cores(from current market) makes significant difference in multi tasking?


Your friend might need to replace the battery, HDD and thermal paste (specially this) for that old laptop.


----------



## omega44-xt (Mar 30, 2019)

TheSloth said:


> Guys I need quick suggestions here
> 
> One of my colleague is getting a used Dell laptop for 25k with following config : i5 3540, 4GB DDR3, 500GB HDD
> 
> Is it a good deal? Quick serach on Flipkart shows Quad core 330 APU or Celeron Dual Core. Also there's Intel N5000 from Asus. How are these CPUs against i5 3rd Gen? Aim is to get most powerful combo under 25k. Help me out here please.


I sold my 3 years old Y500 with i7 3rd gen, GT650M, 8GB RAM, 1TB HDD & 128GB SSD for 25k & that was 3 years ago. Although my laptop had some faults, still I don't think I would have got more than 35k for that.

Now 25k for those specs are a rip off for your friend. I'd suggest not getting it at all, even at 10k as it is about 6 years old now & it has high likeliness of failing anytime now.

Mobile Processors - Benchmark List
CPU performance benchmarks. The N5000 seems good, Cinebench R15 multi score puts it above i3 6006U. Just ask him to get a new laptop, most likely that used one doesn't even have 1080p display, so it really makes no sense unless he wants to donate money to the seller.


----------



## omega44-xt (Mar 30, 2019)

whitestar_999 said:


> *www.amazon.in/HP-CS0009TU-14-inch-Integrated-Graphics/dp/B07L9SCJMB/ref=sr_1_135?fst=asff&qid=1552892175&refinements=p_36:7252029031,p_n_condition-type:8609960031&rnid=8609959031&s=computers&sr=1-135
> No dvd drive,cheapest 7th gen core i3 processor.Just upgrade hdd to 120gb ssd(kingston a400 120gb on onlyssd for 1700) & use internal hdd in *www.amazon.in/External-Portable-USB3-0-2139U3-CR-Transparent/dp/B01N07NBLA


I would say this is a good option for your friend @TheSloth

Even though the CPU isn't as fast as the old 3rd gen i5, it isn't a big gap to justify a 6 year old laptop.


----------



## TheSloth (Mar 31, 2019)

@Stormbringer @SaiyanGoku and @anupam_pb  Thanks for replying.

Also, how is this laptop in the link against HP i3 7020U mentioned above?
*www.amazon.in/Lenovo-Ideapad-Pentium-15-6-inchLaptop-81D100JCIN/dp/B07HBDPTJJ/ref=sr_1_1?qid=1554008973&refinements=p_36:-2500000,p_89ell|Lenovo,p_n_condition-type:8609960031,p_n_feature_thirteen_browse-bin:12598164031&rnid=12598141031&s=computers&sr=1-1

I would ask the colleague to not go for this and rather wait for some sale and then get the best config under 25k. Otherwise this Lenovo laptop is fine i guess?


----------



## omega44-xt (Apr 1, 2019)

TheSloth said:


> @Stormbringer @SaiyanGoku and @anupam_pb  Thanks for replying.
> 
> Also, how is this laptop in the link against HP i3 7020U mentioned above?
> *www.amazon.in/Lenovo-Ideapad-Pentium-15-6-inchLaptop-81D100JCIN/dp/B07HBDPTJJ/ref=sr_1_1?qid=1554008973&refinements=p_36:-2500000,p_89ell|Lenovo,p_n_condition-type:8609960031,p_n_feature_thirteen_browse-bin:12598164031&rnid=12598141031&s=computers&sr=1-1
> ...



Read this



anupam_pb said:


> Mobile Processors - Benchmark List
> CPU performance benchmarks.
> 
> The N5000 seems good, Cinebench R15 multi score puts it above i3 6006U. Just ask him to get a new laptop, most likely that used one doesn't even have 1080p display, so it really makes no sense unless he wants to donate money to the seller.



Performance in between 6th gen i3 & 7th gen i3, so not a bad CPU.


----------



## BhargavJ (Aug 10, 2019)

My Dell laptop screen has developed some problems. Earlier, there were vertical lines and some colour smudging but they would go away if I pressed on the left or right side, or the bottom of the screen. Now, the problem persists, so that I have had to put an eraser as packing at the screen bottom, at the center, so that it always in "pressed" position. If I remove the eraser, this is what the screen shows:

Imgur

The first image is of Foxit Reader without the screen being pressed, the second with the screen being pressed (much better, but not perfect), and the third is of a right-click (again, without pressing).

Is there any way you can diagnose where the problem lies, and whether the entire screen will have to be replaced, or some small repair work can fix the problem?


----------



## whitestar_999 (Aug 10, 2019)

Usually screen is replaced whole,there is no "partial fixing".


----------



## BhargavJ (Aug 10, 2019)

Oh... It couldn't be a problem with the cable or something?


----------



## whitestar_999 (Aug 10, 2019)

Maybe but looks more like screen issue.
Screen shows strange colors | Laptop Repair 101


> If the screen starts showing different colors, lines, or clears to normal when you squeeze the top part of the display panel, most likely this is screen failure. In this case you’ll have to replace the screen.


----------



## BhargavJ (Aug 10, 2019)

whitestar_999 said:


> Maybe but looks more like screen issue.
> Screen shows strange colors | Laptop Repair 101



Damn. Was hoping a minor repair might fix it. I'll take it to the shop and see what they say. Thanks for the reply.


----------



## true_lies (Aug 27, 2019)

I'm looking to buy a laptop but in a bit of a dilemma. Its been a long time coming for an upgrade.
The thing is I may move out of India in the next few months (Application under process), and I can't decide if I should buy one from here before moving, or get one from the destination country. Not sure if International Policy is included if you buy it from India.
My budget is 50k-55k, 60k max if worth it. I will make another thread post listing all requirements with the questionnaire. Just wanted to get an opinion from you guys about what to do. Hopefully someone here has been in a similar situation and help me out


----------



## SaiyanGoku (Aug 27, 2019)

true_lies said:


> I'm looking to buy a laptop but in a bit of a dilemma. Its been a long time coming for an upgrade.
> The thing is I may move out of India in the next few months (Application under process), and I can't decide if I should buy one from here before moving, or get one from the destination country. Not sure if International Policy is included if you buy it from India.
> My budget is 50k-55k, 60k max if worth it. I will make another thread post listing all requirements with the questionnaire. Just wanted to get an opinion from you guys about what to do. Hopefully someone here has been in a similar situation and help me out


Depends on which country you'd be moving to. If it is USA, there's no point in buying it here. You'll not only get better config but at cheaper price as well.


----------



## true_lies (Aug 30, 2019)

SaiyanGoku said:


> Depends on which country you'd be moving to. If it is USA, there's no point in buying it here. You'll not only get better config but at cheaper price as well.


Would be moving to Canada. Was checking out some similar spec laptops from Asus on BestBuy and Flipkart and price difference is quiet a lot. This Asus ROG laptop is roughly 55k (on sale) compared to 70k on Flipkart (albeit with an extra HDD)


----------



## SaiyanGoku (Aug 30, 2019)

true_lies said:


> Would be moving to Canada. Was checking out some similar spec laptops from Asus on BestBuy and Flipkart and price difference is quiet a lot. This Asus ROG laptop is roughly 55k (on sale) compared to 70k on Flipkart (albeit with an extra HDD)


I'd say fill the questionnaire and create a new thread. Once the requirements are clear, then a suggestion can be made.


----------



## bssunilreddy (Oct 15, 2019)

Asus w/ AMD Ryzen 5 3550H & NVIDIA GTX 1650 on Sale for 53K: Best Budget Gaming Laptop


----------



## thetechfreak (Oct 15, 2019)

true_lies said:


> Would be moving to Canada. Was checking out some similar spec laptops from Asus on BestBuy and Flipkart and price difference is quiet a lot. This Asus ROG laptop is roughly 55k (on sale) compared to 70k on Flipkart (albeit with an extra HDD)


definitely a fair price. It's probably worth waiting and picking one up there. Prices are slightly higher in India.


----------



## omega44-xt (Oct 15, 2019)

true_lies said:


> Would be moving to Canada. Was checking out some similar spec laptops from Asus on BestBuy and Flipkart and price difference is quiet a lot. This Asus ROG laptop is roughly 55k (on sale) compared to 70k on Flipkart (albeit with an extra HDD)


Buy from Canada, more options & cheaper price.


----------



## andy_65_in (Oct 16, 2019)

my US made pavillion 14b015dx model of 2012 vintage still going strong...wondering should i dispose it or continue...confused...working fine...but has no inbuilt dvd witer


----------



## whitestar_999 (Oct 17, 2019)

andy_65_in said:


> my US made pavillion 14b015dx model of 2012 vintage still going strong...wondering should i dispose it or continue...confused...working fine...but has no inbuilt dvd witer


My cousin's 2011 asus laptop also still going strong,laptop avg build quality was a lot better overall till a few years ago.


----------



## andy_65_in (Oct 20, 2019)

HP Notebook - 15-da0327tu  hows this laptop for everyday use


----------



## omega44-xt (Oct 20, 2019)

andy_65_in said:


> HP Notebook - 15-da0327tu  hows this laptop for everyday use


Post thread with filled questionnaire. Usually Acer & asus have better value for money options these days, even Lenovo.

That laptop is just terrible at 32k. Get Lenovo S145 with AMD R3 3200U from Lenovo's website. R3 3200U is a better CPU (similar to i3 8th gen) & has factory-installed 512GB SSD. It costs 28k on sales, usually 30-32k. You can get R5 2500U/3500U laptops at 35k on sales w/o SSD.

Lenovo IdeaPad S145 (15 inch AMD) | Best Budget Laptop | Lenovo India


----------



## Mizanurification (Oct 22, 2019)

Kinda need help with upgrading my laptop with a new SSD and RAM.

Laptop: HP OMEN : SYSTEM SKU: 1HQ29PA#ACJ



Will any SSD upgrade work with it? 
How much ram can i upgrade to?
Recommendations.



Budget for both RAM and SSD: 15k.


----------



## whitestar_999 (Oct 22, 2019)

Run cpu-z & find the ram specification & then buy matching specification ram.This laptop seems to have 2 ram slots but if it has two 4gb ram sticks then upgrading will result in wastage of one 4gb ram stick.Assuming 4gb ram stick in one slot then other slot should be able to easily take 8gb ram stick for a total of 12gb ram or 8gb ram sticks in both slots for a total 16gb ram.

Any 2.5" sata ssd will work by replacing the hdd.Get this Buy Online Crucial MX500 2.5 Inch 1TB SATA III 3D NAND SSD CT1000MX500SSD1 In India


----------



## Mizanurification (Oct 22, 2019)

whitestar_999 said:


> Run cpu-z & find the ram specification & then buy matching specification ram.This laptop seems to have 2 ram slots but if it has two 4gb ram sticks then upgrading will result in wastage of one 4gb ram stick.Assuming 4gb ram stick in one slot then other slot should be able to easily take 8gb ram stick for a total of 12gb ram or 8gb ram sticks in both slots for a total 16gb ram.
> 
> Any 2.5" sata ssd will work by replacing the hdd.Get this Buy Online Crucial MX500 2.5 Inch 1TB SATA III 3D NAND SSD CT1000MX500SSD1 In India



Thanks. 

Ram: Attached a screenshot. Planning to get 2x8GB. Can u suggest the best RAM?

SSD: Was checking out "*Samsung 970 EVO Plus 250 GB NVMe M.2 PCIe". *
Will i be able to use the HDD with it? I just want the SSD for OS and 1-2 games.


----------



## bssunilreddy (Oct 22, 2019)

Mizanurification said:


> Kinda need help with upgrading my laptop with a new SSD and RAM.
> 
> Laptop: HP OMEN : SYSTEM SKU: 1HQ29PA#ACJ
> 
> ...


Yes SSD can be upgraded. It can be upgraded with another 8GB RAM of the same latency which is 2666MHZ DDR4.
Check this once:OMEN by HP 15-dc1092tx


----------



## bssunilreddy (Oct 22, 2019)

Mizanurification said:


> Thanks.
> 
> Ram: Attached a screenshot. Planning to get 2x8GB. Can u suggest the best RAM?
> 
> ...


Yes it has 1TB HDD & 256GB NVME M.2 SSD which can be upgraded.


----------



## whitestar_999 (Oct 22, 2019)

Mizanurification said:


> Thanks.
> 
> Ram: Attached a screenshot. Planning to get 2x8GB. Can u suggest the best RAM?
> 
> ...


I checked the support manual for Omen 200 series on HP India site & it says it has m2 NVMe slot.
*www.amazon.in/Samsung-Internal-Solid-State-MZ-V7S250BW/dp/B07MHXYL6T/
But keep in mind that you will get only 232gb of usable space,it is better to replace hdd with ssd as size will remain same & you can use the internal hdd as external by using usb case. Or you can get this(just make sure to leave ~100gb space(aka ~10%) free on this drive): Buy Online Intel 1TB 660P NVMe M.2 Internal SSD SSDPEKNW010T801 In India

For ram you can get two of these after running crucial compatibility tool on your laptop for confirmation.
*www.amazon.in/Crucial-8GB-DDR4-2400-SODIMM-CT8G4SFS824A/dp/B01BIWKP58/


----------



## bssunilreddy (Oct 23, 2019)

Sale extended till 25th Oct. Get Up to 50% Off on Lenovo Laptops!

*click2.lenovo.com/ol/h09Xdc3Idlhd6...s44B3hEzfj5_tmXByoPdWH-UyHSoD5t2sZT65jUvohAO8,

Sent from my Nokia 8.1 using Tapatalk


----------



## TigerKing (Oct 23, 2019)

bssunilreddy said:


> Sale extended till 25th Oct. Get Up to 50% Off on Lenovo Laptops!
> 
> *click2.lenovo.com/ol/h09Xdc3Idlhd6...s44B3hEzfj5_tmXByoPdWH-UyHSoD5t2sZT65jUvohAO8,
> 
> Sent from my Nokia 8.1 using Tapatalk


Most of these laptop discounted 50% on MRP were available at 1-2k more price.
That AMD ryzen s145 lappy was available for ~29k before 50% discount.


----------



## omega44-xt (Oct 23, 2019)

TigerKing said:


> Most of these laptop discounted 50% on MRP were available at 1-2k more price.
> That AMD ryzen s145 lappy was available for ~29k before 50% discount.


That's how sales work in India. You are being overcharged if you pay MRP of electronics.


----------



## andy_65_in (Oct 24, 2019)

Can a internal dvd writer be added in my hp laptop which doesnt hv one from its manufacturers


----------



## SaiyanGoku (Oct 24, 2019)

andy_65_in said:


> Can a internal dvd writer be added in my hp laptop which doesnt hv one from its manufacturers


No point in doing that

Sent from my ONEPLUS A3003 using Tapatalk


----------



## TheSloth (Oct 24, 2019)

^ totally agreed.
OP, if you are still waiting for suggestions, then get a external DVD writer which is always suggested here by many forum members. And get a good bag with cushioned pockets if you really need to carry around your dvd writer with laptop.


----------



## omega44-xt (Oct 24, 2019)

andy_65_in said:


> Can a internal dvd writer be added in my hp laptop which doesnt hv one from its manufacturers


CD/DVDs are getting extinct, not sure why you want to do that. Just get an external DVD writer.


----------



## bssunilreddy (Nov 24, 2019)

AMD Ryzen Powered Gaming Laptops with NVIDIA GTX 1650 on Sale for Rs. 50K (Limited Time Deal)


----------



## bssunilreddy (Dec 7, 2019)

AMD Radeon RX 5300M Destroys NVIDIA's GTX 1650 and 1650 Max-Q


----------



## kg11sgbg (Dec 8, 2019)

@anupam_pb  ; @TheSloth ; @SaiyanGoku , just an info brothers.
My archaic DELL Inspiron 14 5447 Laptop , is functioning still better.
But I am running Fedora 31 on it. Erased Windows from it.

Shall I revert back to Windows?
Can the Intel core i54xxx, CPU, be able to handle the latest updates of Windows 10 smoothly and effectively/efficiently?


----------



## whitestar_999 (Dec 8, 2019)

kg11sgbg said:


> Can the Intel core i54xxx, CPU, be able to handle the latest updates of Windows 10 smoothly and effectively/efficiently?


Not without a ssd & 8gb ram.Better use win 8.1 on this laptop if you want to use windows.


----------



## kg11sgbg (Dec 8, 2019)

whitestar_999 said:


> Not without a ssd & 8gb ram.Better use win 8.1 on this laptop if you want to use windows.


8GB DDR3 RAM + Crucial 500GB SSD drive already inside the laptop, AS PER MY MODIFICATION....since last year


----------



## whitestar_999 (Dec 8, 2019)

kg11sgbg said:


> 8GB DDR3 RAM + Crucial 500GB SSD drive already inside the laptop, AS PER MY MODIFICATION....since last year


Still suggest win 8.1 pro,in my opinion one should use win 10 only as a last resort if not a gamer & on newer hardware(intel 7th gen or later & amd ryzen).


----------



## omega44-xt (Dec 8, 2019)

kg11sgbg said:


> 8GB DDR3 RAM + Crucial 500GB SSD drive already inside the laptop, AS PER MY MODIFICATION....since last year


Go for Win10. I prefer it over Win 8/8.1 any day. Win10 might not be as good as Win7 when Win7 was launched but like it or not, its the best Windows OS right now. If you have an old Win7 key, you can upgrade to genuine Win10 for free, search it.

My home PC with i3 530 ran Win10 w/o issues, just had to manually get video drivers, fetches via Windows update as well.


----------



## kg11sgbg (Dec 11, 2019)

anupam_pb said:


> Go for Win10. I prefer it over Win 8/8.1 any day. Win10 might not be as good as Win7 when Win7 was launched but like it or not, its the best Windows OS right now. If you have an old Win7 key, you can upgrade to genuine Win10 for free, search it.
> 
> My home PC with i3 530 ran Win10 w/o issues, just had to manually get video drivers, fetches via Windows update as well.




I am on Windows 10 64-bit(Single Language) ,Genuine Licensed....


----------



## bssunilreddy (Dec 11, 2019)

kg11sgbg said:


> I am on Windows 10 64-bit(Single Language) ,Genuine Licensed....


Same pinch


----------



## kg11sgbg (Dec 20, 2019)

To all my Friends, @whitestar_999 ; @anupam_pb ; @SaiyanGoku ; @bssunilreddy ;.....

I again reverted back to Fedora 31(64-bit) onto my Dell Inspiron 14 5447 laptop.
Truly as said and believe me friends, the Fedora OS boots faster than windows, functions like a breeze and shutsdown at ease and faster than windows.
All in the same 8GB RAM + 512GB SSD setup(Crucial).

This old Dell laptop while running Fedora 31 seems as if purchased very recently.

I AM HAPPY + SATISFIED...


No pinch to anyone brother @bssunilreddy


----------



## bssunilreddy (Dec 21, 2019)

kg11sgbg said:


> To all my Friends, @whitestar_999 ; @anupam_pb ; @SaiyanGoku ; @bssunilreddy ;.....
> 
> I again reverted back to Fedora 31(64-bit) onto my Dell Inspiron 14 5447 laptop.
> Truly as said and believe me friends, the Fedora OS boots faster than windows, functions like a breeze and shutsdown at ease and faster than windows.
> ...


I used to use ubuntu long time ago but reverted to Windows 10.
So same pinch again


----------



## omega44-xt (Dec 21, 2019)

kg11sgbg said:


> To all my Friends, @whitestar_999 ; @anupam_pb ; @SaiyanGoku ; @bssunilreddy ;.....
> 
> I again reverted back to Fedora 31(64-bit) onto my Dell Inspiron 14 5447 laptop.
> Truly as said and believe me friends, the Fedora OS boots faster than windows, functions like a breeze and shutsdown at ease and faster than windows.
> ...


How are the thermals? Battery life? Those weren't good last time I used it.

Last I used linux based OS was about 6 years ago. Right now, I can't use anything other than Windows because of my requirements, so not going to switch to Linux. I can definitely use it for my parents but again, easier to troubleshoot Windows than Linux. I doubt local computer repair guys there know much.


----------



## kg11sgbg (Dec 21, 2019)

anupam_pb said:


> How are the thermals? Battery life? Those weren't good last time I used it.
> 
> Last I used linux based OS was about 6 years ago. Right now, I can't use anything other than Windows because of my requirements, so not going to switch to Linux. I can definitely use it for my parents but again, easier to troubleshoot Windows than Linux. I doubt local computer repair guys there know much.


Linux after these 6 yrs has come a long way, friend.
Nowadays, flavours of Linux such as Enlightement,Ubuntu,Zorin,Deepin,,etc. has the UI comparable or sometimes better than windows.
Even Steam is supporting Linux ecosystem for the games. Though I am not a gamer.

The driver support of various component/devices within laptop(though in nature of open source) has enhanced and increased considerably.

Thermals are far,far better when processing various apps. 
As for battery life, I admit that while running windows in battery power for 30 mins, the capacity decreases to 87%.
In Fedora after running for the same 30 mins., I noticed that it decreased to 92% in capacity.

You decide your thoughts.


----------



## omega44-xt (Dec 21, 2019)

kg11sgbg said:


> Linux after these 6 yrs has come a long way, friend.
> Nowadays, flavours of Linux such as Enlightement,Ubuntu,Zorin,Deepin,,etc. has the UI comparable or sometimes better than windows.
> Even Steam is supporting Linux ecosystem for the games. Though I am not a gamer.
> 
> ...


It still has a long way to go in terms of app support for me to use it myself. For my parents, again, as I said troubleshooting is tough for me or a basic PC repair guy. You know how it is, I'd be the one held responsible for anything that goes wrong.

Last I used it, battery life & thermals were both worse for laptops, it was ubuntu. Hope Linux improves, MS will have to up its game then. Windows still has a lot of random errors & stuff.


----------



## kg11sgbg (Dec 21, 2019)

anupam_pb said:


> It still has a long way to go in terms of app support for me to use it myself. For my parents, again, as I said troubleshooting is tough for me or a basic PC repair guy. You know how it is, I'd be the one held responsible for anything that goes wrong.
> 
> Last I used it, battery life & thermals were both worse for laptops, it was ubuntu. Hope Linux improves, MS will have to up its game then. Windows still has a lot of random errors & stuff.


Hey,hey bro.  I might have misinterpreted or misinformed the facts.
Windows 10 for 30 mins. Battery life from 100% comes down to 87%
Fedora 31 for 31mins. Battery life from 100% comes down to 92%.


BATTERY LIFE IS BETTER IN LINUX FOR DELL LAPTOP(Inspiron 14 5447)


----------



## omega44-xt (Dec 22, 2019)

kg11sgbg said:


> Hey,hey bro.  I might have misinterpreted or misinformed the facts.
> Windows 10 for 30 mins. Battery life from 100% comes down to 87%
> Fedora 31 for 31mins. Battery life from 100% comes down to 92%.
> 
> ...


I got that point, I was telling about its other cons, esp app support. Linux needs to improve on that. Right now it's tough to recommend it to people other than CS students, heard its good for coders.


----------



## SaiyanGoku (Dec 22, 2019)

anupam_pb said:


> I got that point, I was telling about its other cons, esp app support. Linux needs to improve on that. Right now it's tough to recommend it to people other than CS students, heard its good for coders.


I want to switch over to linux mint or popos but then I'd loose some major functionality of my laptop.


----------



## whitestar_999 (Dec 22, 2019)

SaiyanGoku said:


> I want to switch over to linux mint or popos but then I'd loose some major functionality of my laptop.


For me the biggest reason not to switch to linux is its inability to run madvr & it doesn't seem possible in foreseeable future too.


----------



## kg11sgbg (Dec 22, 2019)

I *substantiate* and *endorse *the points/views which were put up by @anupam_pb  and @whitestar_999 .
Linux has still a long way to go in order to replace windows,though it has also matured enough over these years.
What I emphasized upon the main point is that,under old and archaic hardware ,linux rules the roost. It functions at ease and flawlessly.
In that case Windows, with its upgrades/updates becomes resource hog of hardware,and thus efficiency,functionality reduces considerably. The easiness of running windows apps vanishes as your system becomes aged/dated. It is admissible by all as far laptops are concerned.


----------



## omega44-xt (Dec 23, 2019)

kg11sgbg said:


> I *substantiate* and *endorse *the points/views which were put up by @anupam_pb  and @whitestar_999 .
> Linux has still a long way to go in order to replace windows,though it has also matured enough over these years.
> What I emphasized upon the main point is that,under old and archaic hardware ,linux rules the roost. It functions at ease and flawlessly.
> In that case Windows, with its upgrades/updates becomes resource hog of hardware,and thus efficiency,functionality reduces considerably. The easiness of running windows apps vanishes as your system becomes aged/dated. It is admissible by all as far laptops are concerned.


A lot of problems of Windows running slow have been alleviated by using an SSD for me. Using it since 2015, using Win from HDD is torture for me. I liked ubuntu even back in the day, UI, smoothness, etc. I seriously hope Linux gets much better because a monopoly isn't good for consumers. MS is surely trying to be more consumer-centric these days but doesn't change the fact that it has the most dominant OS.


----------



## kg11sgbg (Dec 23, 2019)

anupam_pb said:


> A lot of problems of Windows running slow have been alleviated by using an SSD for me. Using it since 2015, using Win from HDD is torture for me. I liked ubuntu even back in the day, UI, smoothness, etc. I seriously hope Linux gets much better because a monopoly isn't good for consumers. MS is surely trying to be more consumer-centric these days but doesn't change the fact that it has the most dominant OS.


Very True...


----------



## rajchakra (Dec 24, 2019)

Hi All,
I have a Dell Inspiron-15 Laptop (3567) with the following configuration -

Processor: Core i5 7th Gen (i5 72000U)
Motherboard: Dell
RAM- 4GB (DDR4 - 2400Mhz)
Graphics Card: AMD Radeon (TM) R5 330 2GB [Inbuilt : Intel (R) HD Graphics 620]
HDD: 01TB SATAIII Seagate Hard Drive

(The detail is in my signature)

Now, I want to upgrade the laptop by increasing the amount of RAM & installing a SSD.
My question is -

How big SSD can I install? More precisely, can I install a 500GB SSD? The manual that I found from Dell site is here - *topics-cdn.dell.com/pdf/inspiron-15-3567-laptop_reference-guide_en-us.pdf      Can you tell me why SSD capacity upto 256GB is written here? Is it for all Laptop of this series or for those which have SSD from the beginning? If I replace HDD and put SSD there then upto 1TB should be supported..right or wrong?

How to select the 8GB RAM? I don't want any system instability/BSOD. The mobo supports 12GB RAM as I can see from the manual. How to match cas, timings, frequency, voltage etc.? Can you point me to a online source from where I can buy the same?
Why is it that we should put the SSD in place of HDD and then put the HDD in place of DVD Drive with caddy, cant we place the SSD directly in DVD slot with caddy?
I have run the Crucial Upgrade Checker. Here is the result - *www.crucial.in/ind/en/scanview/17C33E9831D926C3


----------



## SaiyanGoku (Dec 24, 2019)

rajchakra said:


> How big SSD can I install? More precisely, can I install a 500GB SSD? The manual that I found from Dell site is here - *topics-cdn.dell.com/pdf/inspiron-15-3567-laptop_reference-guide_en-us.pdf Can you tell me why SSD capacity upto 256GB is written here? Is it for all Laptop of this series or for those which have SSD from the beginning? If I replace HDD and put SSD there then upto 1TB should be supported..right or wrong?
> How to select the 8GB RAM? I don't want any system instability/BSOD. The mobo supports 12GB RAM as I can see from the manual. How to match cas, timings, frequency, voltage etc.? Can you point me to a online source from where I can buy the same?


IMO, the max capacity supported should be same as max capacity 2.5" sata ssd available currently. ULV processors aren't made to handle intensive tasks which'll require that much ssd storage. Also, remove the dvd drive for extra sata slot.
As for ram, if the stock 4GB module isn't soldered and you have another free, get same 2 modules of 8GB ram 2400 MHz or the highest supported frequency by your processor. If it is soldered, get a 8 GB / 16GB module instead (as your budget allows). You can check your current information using CPU-z and then match the details while ordering.


----------



## whitestar_999 (Dec 24, 2019)

rajchakra said:


> Why is it that we should put the SSD in place of HDD and then put the HDD in place of DVD Drive with caddy, cant we place the SSD directly in DVD slot with caddy?


This is applicable for older laptops(3rd gen or earlier) that came with sata 1 port on dvd drive,any recent laptop has sata 3 port on both hdd & dvd drive so no issue.In fact I suggest to leave hdd in its original slot & replace dvd drive with ssd caddy as hdd slot is properly secured & ventilated as it is meant for hdd compared to dvd slot. Ssd doesn't need much secure fixing & ventilation so it will be fine in a dvd drive slot but same cannot be said for hdd.


----------



## rajchakra (Dec 24, 2019)

whitestar_999 said:


> This is applicable for older laptops(3rd gen or earlier) that came with sata 1 port on dvd drive,any recent laptop has sata 3 port on both hdd & dvd drive so no issue.In fact I suggest to leave hdd in its original slot & replace dvd drive with ssd caddy as hdd slot is properly secured & ventilated as it is meant for hdd compared to dvd slot. Ssd doesn't need much secure fixing & ventilation so it will be fine in a dvd drive slot but same cannot be said for hdd.


Ok..So I can just remove the dvd drive and put a SSD there with a caddy. Thanks.


----------



## rajchakra (Dec 24, 2019)

Spoiler






 

 







SaiyanGoku said:


> IMO, the max capacity supported should be same as max capacity 2.5" sata ssd available currently. ULV processors aren't made to handle intensive tasks which'll require that much ssd storage. Also, remove the dvd drive for extra sata slot.
> As for ram, if the stock 4GB module isn't soldered and you have another free, get same 2 modules of 8GB ram 2400 MHz or the highest supported frequency by your processor. If it is soldered, get a 8 GB / 16GB module instead (as your budget allows). You can check your current information using CPU-z and then match the details while ordering.


Ok...But I am still not sure about the maximum size. The customer care technician of Dell informed (through whatsapp chat) that it should be 256GB maximum.
The RAM is not soldered most probably. I have watched youtube videos of the dell model and the crucial checker also suggested that. So, if it's not soldered, why should I go for 2x8GB ? Is it for more capacity or for better compatibility?
And what details should I check if I order for another 8GB to be used along with the existing 4GB?


----------



## SaiyanGoku (Dec 24, 2019)

rajchakra said:


> Ok...But I am still not sure about the maximum size. The customer care technician of Dell informed (through whatsapp chat) that it should be 256GB maximum.
> The RAM is not soldered most probably. I have watched youtube videos of the dell model and the crucial checker also suggested that. So, if it's not soldered, why should I go for 2x8GB ? Is it for more capacity or for better compatibility?
> And what details should I check if I order for another 8GB to be used along with the existing 4GB?


They are supposed to read the details provided to them and then tell it to users. Prevents them from any liability. As it is a standard 2.5" sata slot, every 2.5" sata drive (be it HDD or SSD) of any capacity should work, unless the drive is too thick to fit in the slot. This shouldn't be an issue for ssd.
Before ordering anything, it would be better to check if it is really not soldered. You would need to open the laptop. I won't recommend using two different ram modules, let alone two of different capacity, because of performance issues.
It maybe my perception but 12GB ram sounds weird.
I hope you'll be doing a clean install instead of migrating the OS from HDD.


----------



## omega44-xt (Dec 24, 2019)

SaiyanGoku said:


> They are supposed to read the details provided to them and then tell it to users. Prevents them from any liability. As it is a standard 2.5" sata slot, every 2.5" sata drive (be it HDD or SSD) of any capacity should work, unless the drive is too thick to fit in the slot. This shouldn't be an issue for ssd.
> Before ordering anything, it would be better to check if it is really not soldered. You would need to open the laptop. I won't recommend using two different ram modules, let alone two of different capacity, because of performance issues.
> It maybe my perception but 12GB ram sounds weird.
> I hope you'll be doing a clean install instead of migrating the OS from HDD.


I agree, any size of 2.5" SSD will work.

12GB or 6GB is fine for normal users, not true dual channel, but the extra RAM capacity is worth it. In general 8GB is sufficient for normal users though.

For ease, I prefer cloning OS then resetting OS, rather than going through clean install due to changes required in BIOS to boot, making a bootable USB, etc.


----------



## BhargavJ (Dec 31, 2019)

Hello there. Some time back, I had asked about my damaged laptop screen:



BhargavJ said:


> My Dell laptop screen has developed some problems. Earlier, there were vertical lines and some colour smudging but they would go away if I pressed on the left or right side, or the bottom of the screen. Now, the problem persists, so that I have had to put an eraser as packing at the screen bottom, at the center, so that it always in "pressed" position. If I remove the eraser, this is what the screen shows:
> 
> Imgur
> 
> ...



I went to a local shop; the guy there said the screen replacement will cost Rs. 3500. I asked him the name of the company (of the replacement screen) but I've forgotten what he said. It would have three months warranty. This is my screen:

*i.imgur.com/d04rOnI.jpg

Model No. B156XW04, made by AU Optronics.

I searched on the net, and found that this screen is available on Amazon, but it costs Rs. 10K. I can replace the screen on my own; it seems simple enough - just remove the screens and then disconnect / reconnect the cable and then put back the screws. But the cost of the original make is too much, and I don't know whether the 3500/- screen will be of the same quality as the current one. There's another site selling it for Rs. 4.5K, but I don't know how reliable that site is:

Buy AU Optronics B156XW04 V.5 Laptop Screen Online In India at Low Prices, Specifications, Features, Reviews, Replacement Laptop Screen

The "Specifications" section says the screen has a 1 year warranty.

What should I do - ask the local shop to replace it for Rs 3.5K (from an unknown company), or get the 4.5K screen from the above site (of which I know nothing)?

Another thing: Newer laptops have an FHD screen (1920*1080), while mine is 1366 x 768. Is it possible to install an FHD screen on my laptop? The above site does have AU Optronics FHD screen for 6K:

Buy AU Optronics B156HW03 V.0 15.6" FHD Laptop Screen (1920 x 1080) Online In India

My laptop (Dell Inspiron 3537 - i5 4200U - 8 GB RAM - bought in 2015) has Intel HD Graphics 4400 and AMD Radeon HD 8670M dedicated graphics card.

Edit: I did some digging around on my own, and found that to install an FHD screen, the LVDS cable that connects to the screen should be dual channel. I don't know if mine is single or dual channel and I couldn't find an answer anywhere. If others still want to answer the FHD replacement screen question, you can go ahead, but I'm not really keen on buying an FHD screen now, since while installing it, if I find that my LVDS cable doesn't have dual channel, and then, if I can't find an LVDS cable replacement, I would be stuck with a 6K screen.


----------



## bssunilreddy (Jan 9, 2020)

AMD Unveils New Ryzen 4000 Processors; To Be Featured In High Performance ASUS and Lenovo Laptops


----------



## kg11sgbg (Jan 9, 2020)

bssunilreddy said:


> AMD Unveils New Ryzen 4000 Processors; To Be Featured In High Performance ASUS and Lenovo Laptops


A Looongg wait,I intend to buy the 2-in-1(convertible) laptop with pen support,mainly from ASUS with AMD Ryzen 4000.


----------



## bssunilreddy (Jan 11, 2020)

ASUS' next-generation TUF notebooks are packed with Ryzen 4000 series CPUs


----------



## kg11sgbg (Jan 11, 2020)

bssunilreddy said:


> ASUS' next-generation TUF notebooks are packed with Ryzen 4000 series CPUs


Pretty good for gamers.
But I intend to have one with touchscreen + active stylus pen facility.


----------



## bssunilreddy (Jan 11, 2020)

kg11sgbg said:


> Pretty good for gamers.
> But I intend to have one with touchscreen + active stylus pen facility.


Then you should go with Microsoft Surface series laptops but these are really bad products regarding price to performance ratio.
You cannot upgrade memory as it will be soldered.

Sent from my Nokia 8.1 using Tapatalk


----------



## sohan_92 (Jan 11, 2020)

Hey Guys !

Happy New Year !

I was wondering if someone can tell me what is the acceptable temperature for a gaming laptop. I am having Predator Helios 300 G3-572 (2017) model. While playing Doom (2016) with ultra settings, my Avg CPU temp is 85 + and avg. GPU temperature is 79+. Idle state temperature is 38-42. CPU is undervolted with .100 offset. The internal components were never cleaned and thermal re-paste has never applied.   And while playing game fans are super fast and noisy with 5000+ RPM. Any suggestions are appreciated.


----------



## bssunilreddy (Jan 11, 2020)

sohan_92 said:


> Hey Guys !
> 
> Happy New Year !
> 
> I was wondering if someone can tell me what is the acceptable temperature for a gaming laptop. I am having Predator Helios 300 G3-572 (2017) model. While playing Doom (2016), my Avg CPU temp is 85 + and avg. GPU temperature is 79+. Idle state temperature is 38-42. CPU is undervolted with .100 offset. The internal components were never cleaned and thermal re-paste has never applied.   And while playing game fans are super fast and noisy with 5000+ RPM. Any suggestions are appreciated.


Optimal CPU & GPU Temperature [PC & Laptops]

Sent from my Nokia 8.1 using Tapatalk


----------



## SaiyanGoku (Jan 11, 2020)

sohan_92 said:


> The internal components were never cleaned and thermal re-paste has never applied. And while playing game fans are super fast and noisy with 5000+ RPM. Any suggestions are appreciated.


Do a cleanup and replace the thermal compound with MasterGel Maker Nano, Noctua NT-H1 or Kryonaut (this only if heatsink has 4 mounting screws)


----------



## sohan_92 (Jan 11, 2020)

bssunilreddy said:


> Optimal CPU & GPU Temperature [PC & Laptops]
> 
> Sent from my Nokia 8.1 using Tapatalk


So basically I am having Overheat issue?



SaiyanGoku said:


> Do a cleanup and replace the thermal compound with MasterGel Maker Nano, Noctua NT-H1 or Kryonaut (this only if heatsink has 4 mounting screws)



Sure, will do. Regarding Thermal Paste, any particular reason why Kryonaut  is good for heatsink with 4 mounting screw?


----------



## bssunilreddy (Jan 11, 2020)

sohan_92 said:


> So basically I am having Overheat issue?
> 
> 
> 
> Sure, will do. Regarding Thermal Paste, any particular reason why Kryonaut  is good for heatsink with 4 mounting screw?


It's not about 4 mounting screws it's about thermal conductivity. This paste has the best thermal conductivity among thermal pastes out there.

Sent from my Nokia 8.1 using Tapatalk


----------



## SaiyanGoku (Jan 12, 2020)

sohan_92 said:


> So basically I am having Overheat issue?


Nope, those full load readings are on par with every other Helios 300 G3-572


sohan_92 said:


> Sure, will do. Regarding Thermal Paste, any particular reason why Kryonaut is good for heatsink with 4 mounting screw?


It is not recommended for over 80 °C and has a tendency to pump out because it isn't thick enough.


bssunilreddy said:


> It's not about 4 mounting screws it's about thermal conductivity. This paste has the best thermal conductivity among thermal pastes out there.


It is about 4 mounting screws. Kryonaut is best non-metallic thermal compound for desktops and as a replacement in delidded intel CPUs but not good when mounting pressure is uneven (like in laptops).


----------



## bssunilreddy (Jan 12, 2020)

SaiyanGoku said:


> Nope, those full load readings are on par with every other Helios 300 G3-572
> 
> It is not recommended for over 80 °C and has a tendency to pump out because it isn't thick enough.
> 
> It is about 4 mounting screws. Kryonaut is best non-metallic thermal compound for desktops and as a replacement in delidded intel CPUs but not good when mounting pressure is uneven (like in laptops).


But OP can use thermal pads along with thermal paste to stabilise the unevenity of the heatsink.
What's more important is maintaining the thermal conductivity at optimal temps or rather minimum temps.

Sent from my Nokia 8.1 using Tapatalk


----------



## SaiyanGoku (Jan 12, 2020)

bssunilreddy said:


> But OP can use thermal pads along with thermal paste to stabilise the unevenity of the heatsink.


Yes he can but I haven't came across good thermal pads and the ones which are being sold here are overpriced.


----------



## sohan_92 (Jan 12, 2020)

bssunilreddy said:


> But OP can use thermal pads along with thermal paste to stabilise the unevenity of the heatsink.
> What's more important is maintaining the thermal conductivity at optimal temps or rather minimum temps.
> 
> Sent from my Nokia 8.1 using Tapatalk


Thanks. But iirc, there are lots of thermal pads with different size and thickness needs to be applied. Please check below video link. It is a similar model from 2017.





Not sure, if a layman like me can able to do that.



SaiyanGoku said:


> Nope, those full load readings are on par with every other Helios 300 G3-572
> 
> It is not recommended for over 80 °C and has a tendency to pump out because it isn't thick enough.
> 
> It is about 4 mounting screws. Kryonaut is best non-metallic thermal compound for desktops and as a replacement in delidded intel CPUs but not good when mounting pressure is uneven (like in laptops).



So which one is good? And also please do post online buying links.


----------



## bssunilreddy (Jan 12, 2020)

sohan_92 said:


> Thanks. But iirc, there are lots of thermal pads with different size and thickness needs to be applied. Please check below video link. It is a similar model from 2017.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Here it is:Thermal Grizzly Kryonaut Thermal Grease Paste - 1.0 Gram *www.amazon.in/dp/B011F7W3LU/ref=cm_sw_r_sms_apa_i_7ZHgEbGHJZX5P

Sent from my Nokia 8.1 using Tapatalk


----------



## SaiyanGoku (Jan 12, 2020)

sohan_92 said:


> So which one is good? And also please do post online buying links.


Buy Online | Noctua NT-H1 Thermal Compound | in India
Buy Cooler Master MasterGel Maker (MGZ-NDSG-N15M-R2) at Best Price in India - mdcomputers.in
MASTERGEL MAKER NANO GREY COOLER MASTER


----------



## omega44-xt (Jan 12, 2020)

sohan_92 said:


> Hey Guys !
> 
> Happy New Year !
> 
> I was wondering if someone can tell me what is the acceptable temperature for a gaming laptop. I am having Predator Helios 300 G3-572 (2017) model. While playing Doom (2016) with ultra settings, my Avg CPU temp is 85 + and avg. GPU temperature is 79+. Idle state temperature is 38-42. CPU is undervolted with .100 offset. The internal components were never cleaned and thermal re-paste has never applied.   And while playing game fans are super fast and noisy with 5000+ RPM. Any suggestions are appreciated.


Those are good enough temps. Considering its the old Helios, those are good temps, that laptop is pretty hot. Modern gaming laptops have noisy fans, needed to keep temps in check. Use a headphone while gaming.

Do clean the dust accumulated in the fans & possibly repaste it, even Arctic MX4 2019 edition is good enough.  My laptop was crossing 90C for CPU every game & hitting 95C many times as avg, cleaned the fans, temps dropped down by 10-15C, depending on the game.


----------



## omega44-xt (Jan 12, 2020)

bssunilreddy said:


> Here it is:Thermal Grizzly Kryonaut Thermal Grease Paste - 1.0 Gram *www.amazon.in/dp/B011F7W3LU/ref=cm_sw_r_sms_apa_i_7ZHgEbGHJZX5P
> 
> Sent from my Nokia 8.1 using Tapatalk


I personally repasted my m15 with Kryonaut, didn't see any difference. Either the stock paste was good or Kryonaut isn't great for laptops as some say. Some say Kryonaut isn't good for high temp (90C) situations like laptops, also some say its better to use a more viscous paste for laptops.

Can't say for sure before further testings, but for an old laptop, MX4 will do fine. 2019 edition is said to be even better than earlier. The ones SaiyanGoku mentioned are premium pastes which aren't as expensive as Kryonaut, you can get those. Noctua one & Master maker nano have good reviews.


----------



## sohan_92 (Jan 12, 2020)

SaiyanGoku said:


> Buy Online | Noctua NT-H1 Thermal Compound | in India
> Buy Cooler Master MasterGel Maker (MGZ-NDSG-N15M-R2) at Best Price in India - mdcomputers.in
> MASTERGEL MAKER NANO GREY COOLER MASTER





anupam_pb said:


> I personally repasted my m15 with Kryonaut, didn't see any difference. Either the stock paste was good or Kryonaut isn't great for laptops as some say. Some say Kryonaut isn't good for high temp (90C) situations like laptops, also some say its better to use a more viscous paste for laptops.
> 
> Can't say for sure before further testings, but for an old laptop, MX4 will do fine. 2019 edition is said to be even better than earlier. The ones SaiyanGoku mentioned are premium pastes which aren't as expensive as Kryonaut, you can get those. Noctua one & Master maker nano have good reviews.
> 
> View attachment 18723


Thanks.

Will one syringe will be enough to cover both CPU and GPU chips? And also which method do you recommend to put paste on? (X or spread)


----------



## SaiyanGoku (Jan 12, 2020)

sohan_92 said:


> Will one syringe will be enough to cover both CPU and GPU chips? And also which method do you recommend to put paste on? (X or spread)


Yes and for multiple uses as well. I'd spread it.


----------



## omega44-xt (Jan 12, 2020)

sohan_92 said:


> Thanks.
> 
> Will one syringe will be enough to cover both CPU and GPU chips? And also which method do you recommend to put paste on? (X or spread)


That 1g Kryonaut should suffice for 1 CPU & GPU repaste, even if you apply a bit generously. I spread it when I repasted, but line might suffice for CPU & an X for the GPU.


----------



## sohan_92 (Jan 18, 2020)

anupam_pb said:


> That 1g Kryonaut should suffice for 1 CPU & GPU repaste, even if you apply a bit generously. I spread it when I repasted, but line might suffice for CPU & an X for the GPU.





SaiyanGoku said:


> Yes and for multiple uses as well. I'd spread it.


I tried to cleanup the heatsink, but one of the screw overhead on GPU was partially-damaged. Any suggestions?


----------



## SaiyanGoku (Jan 18, 2020)

sohan_92 said:


> I tried to cleanup the heatsink, but one of the screw overhead on GPU was partially-damaged. Any suggestions?


Check with local computer shops for spare laptop screws. You can get 5-10 for 5 Rs depending on the shop.

Edit: Please share your before and after results and what paste you got along with method of application used.


----------



## sohan_92 (Jan 24, 2020)

SaiyanGoku said:


> Check with local computer shops for spare laptop screws. You can get 5-10 for 5 Rs depending on the shop.
> 
> Edit: Please share your before and after results and what paste you got along with method of application used.



I took Local Service guy's help to cleanup the laptop as one of the heatsink screw was damaged and I was unable to open. I used Thermal Grizzly Kryonaut for Thermal paste and used spread method. Now the temperature surprisingly came down by 10 degree plus, which is pretty good. 

I took Dishonored 2 as benchmark (Very High Settings)
Before dust cleanup and re-paste - Avg CPU temp 85 and Avg GPU temp 81
After Dust cleanup and re-paste  -   Avg CPU temp 70 and Avg GPU temp 67


----------



## omega44-xt (Jan 24, 2020)

sohan_92 said:


> I took Local Service guy's help to cleanup the laptop as one of the heatsink screw was damaged and I was unable to open. I used Thermal Grizzly Kryonaut for Thermal paste and used spread method. Now the temperature surprisingly came down by 10 degree plus, which is pretty good.
> 
> I took Dishonored 2 as benchmark (Very High Settings)
> Before dust cleanup and re-paste - Avg CPU temp 85 and Avg GPU temp 81
> After Dust cleanup and re-paste  -   Avg CPU temp 70 and Avg GPU temp 67


I observed 10C difference on my laptop by just dust cleaning, 95C+ with thermal throttling to 85C. It was already UV & power limited. My friend observed upto 10C difference in his Helios 300 as well with dust cleaning. These gaming laptops with high RPM fans do suck in a lot of dust.


----------



## andy_65_in (Jan 26, 2020)

HP Notebook - 15-db0239au....hows this lappie for home use..pl advice


----------



## whitestar_999 (Jan 26, 2020)

andy_65_in said:


> HP Notebook - 15-db0239au....hows this lappie for home use..pl advice


Get this instead:
*www.amazon.in/VivoBook-15-6-inch-Integrated-Graphics-X512FA-EJ548T/dp/B07RY1L9DN/
Also buy 2 years extended warranty for just Rs.99 from asuspromo.in


----------



## andy_65_in (Jan 26, 2020)

whitestar_999 said:


> Get this instead:
> *www.amazon.in/VivoBook-15-6-inch-Integrated-Graphics-X512FA-EJ548T/dp/B07RY1L9DN/
> Also buy 2 years extended warranty for just Rs.99 from asuspromo.in


Doesnt have dvd writer...is it not availible in all ssid lappies


----------



## whitestar_999 (Jan 26, 2020)

andy_65_in said:


> Doesnt have dvd writer...is it not availible in all ssid lappies


You won't get a dvd drive in most good laptops with pre-installed ssd as dvd drive is getting obsolete nowadays. If you really need dvd drive then I guess you don't have much options so get that hp model.


----------



## SaiyanGoku (Jan 26, 2020)

whitestar_999 said:


> You won't get a dvd drive in most good laptops with pre-installed ssd as dvd drive is getting obsolete nowadays. If you really need dvd drive then I guess you don't have much options so get that hp model.


It is better to get an external DVD drive instead IMO.


----------



## omega44-xt (Jan 26, 2020)

andy_65_in said:


> HP Notebook - 15-db0239au....hows this lappie for home use..pl advice


Good enough for the price


----------



## whitestar_999 (Jan 27, 2020)

SaiyanGoku said:


> It is better to get an external DVD drive instead IMO.


I think he can't use usb devices/ports as he works inside an army cantonment area.


----------



## andy_65_in (Jan 28, 2020)

folks ...please advice on another hp model...online purchase from hpstore..model 15 DB1060 AU....with the follwng specs

AMD Ryzen™ 3 3200U Processor with Radeon™ Vega 3 Graphics (2.6 GHz base clock, up to 3.5 GHz max boost clock, 5 MB cache, 2 cores)
Windows 10 Home Single Language 64
4 GB DDR4-2400 SDRAM (1 x 4 GB)
1 TB 5400 rpm SATA
256 GB PCIe® NVMe™ M.2 SSD
AMD Radeon™ Vega 3 Graphics
includes a dvd writer and ssid

offer till 31st jan helps me get a 2yr waratee extension in Rs 999.00...meets my requiremet...ut hows the ryzen processor...for home use only


----------



## whitestar_999 (Jan 28, 2020)

Ryzen 3 3200u is about 30% slower than i3 8145u but good enough for typical home usage.How much are you getting it for?


----------



## andy_65_in (Jan 29, 2020)

whitestar_999 said:


> Ryzen 3 3200u is about 30% slower than i3 8145u but good enough for typical home usage.How much are you getting it for?


Rs 33989.00 includes shipping to me and 3 year warantee


----------



## whitestar_999 (Jan 29, 2020)

andy_65_in said:


> Rs 33989.00 includes shipping to me and 3 year warantee


Then get it as no other better option with dvd drive but you are paying more considering this is 3200u processor & not 8th gen i3.


----------



## SaiyanGoku (Jan 29, 2020)

andy_65_in said:


> Rs 33989.00 includes shipping to me and 3 year warantee


Please don't waste money just for a DVD drive.

Sent from my ONEPLUS A3003 using Tapatalk


----------



## whitestar_999 (Jan 29, 2020)

SaiyanGoku said:


> Please don't waste money just for a DVD drive.
> 
> Sent from my ONEPLUS A3003 using Tapatalk


He doesn't seems to have an option,in his work area all usb devices are banned socan't use usb dvd drive & he seems to need that functionality.


----------



## SaiyanGoku (Jan 29, 2020)

whitestar_999 said:


> He doesn't seems to have an option,in his work area all usb devices are banned socan't use usb dvd drive & he seems to need that functionality.


In all seriousness, data can be leaked wirelessly and using phones as well. Unless there is an enforceable contract which doesn't allows USB devices, he should try to get an exception for himself.

Sent from my ONEPLUS A3003 using Tapatalk


----------



## andy_65_in (Jan 29, 2020)

folks tell me kya karna hai...i have to order by 30th Jan...any other laptop brand which offers i3 with dvd writer,ssd(not mandatory) within 36K


----------



## SaiyanGoku (Jan 29, 2020)

andy_65_in said:


> folks tell me kya karna hai...i have to order by 30th Jan...any other laptop brand which offers i3 with dvd writer,ssd(not mandatory) within 36K


I give up. Can't recommend a new laptop without ssd but with outdated dvd drive. 
It is better you look in used market for 6/7th gen i3 variant for ~15k.

Sent from my ONEPLUS A3003 using Tapatalk


----------



## whitestar_999 (Jan 29, 2020)

andy_65_in said:


> folks tell me kya karna hai...i have to order by 30th Jan...any other laptop brand which offers i3 with dvd writer,ssd(not mandatory) within 36K


Just buy that hp laptop with 3 years warranty.


----------



## whitestar_999 (Jan 29, 2020)

SaiyanGoku said:


> In all seriousness, data can be leaked wirelessly and using phones as well. Unless there is an enforceable contract which doesn't allows USB devices, he should try to get an exception for himself.
> 
> Sent from my ONEPLUS A3003 using Tapatalk


But I think there is an enforceable contract with no exception for such situations in army cantonment areas.


----------



## andy_65_in (Jan 30, 2020)

whitestar_999 said:


> Get this instead:
> *www.amazon.in/VivoBook-15-6-inch-Integrated-Graphics-X512FA-EJ548T/dp/B07RY1L9DN/
> Also buy 2 years extended warranty for just Rs.99 from asuspromo.in


This availible locally for 35 k...seems a bettter choice...dvd externalwriter can be brought seperately...ms office local version can be installed...at same price point hp offers 15 da0327 tu which has everything like asus less ssid and additionally offers ms office and dvd writer...hv to choose


----------



## whitestar_999 (Jan 30, 2020)

andy_65_in said:


> This availible locally for 35 k...seems a bettter choice...dvd externalwriter can be brought seperately...ms office local version can be installed...at same price point hp offers 15 da0327 tu which has everything like asus less ssid and additionally offers ms office and dvd writer...hv to choose


I thought you said external dvd writer will not work because no usb device allowed so only want laptop with internal dvd drive.

Asus model is better & asus giving 2 years extended warranty for just Rs.99 on asuspromo.in website.


----------



## SaiyanGoku (Jan 30, 2020)

whitestar_999 said:


> But I think there is an enforceable contract with no exception for such situations in army cantonment areas.


This even forbids phones, cc/dc/ATM card and things which people in 21st century would use normally  :

*joinindianarmy.nic.in/writereaddata/Portal/Images/pdf/Joining_Instructions_138th_NDA_Course.pdf

Sent from my ONEPLUS A3003 using Tapatalk


----------



## whitestar_999 (Jan 30, 2020)

SaiyanGoku said:


> This even forbids phones, cc/dc/ATM card and things which people in 21st century would use normally  :
> 
> *joinindianarmy.nic.in/writereaddata/Portal/Images/pdf/Joining_Instructions_138th_NDA_Course.pdf
> 
> Sent from my ONEPLUS A3003 using Tapatalk


Military security is serious business,in other nations too there are similar restrictions.


----------



## andy_65_in (Jan 30, 2020)

whitestar_999 said:


> I thought you said external dvd writer will not work because no usb device allowed so only want laptop with internal dvd drive.
> 
> Asus model is better & asus giving 2 years extended warranty for just Rs.99 on asuspromo.in website.


brought the asus ..cost me 35K...with a free hp lappie bag...additional Rs 999 for warantee extension..booting speed is amazing


----------



## whitestar_999 (Jan 30, 2020)

andy_65_in said:


> brought the asus ..cost me 35K...with a free hp lappie bag...additional Rs 999 for warantee extension..booting speed is amazing


How 999 for warranty extension?


----------



## vito scalleta (Jan 31, 2020)

andy_65_in said:


> brought the asus ..cost me 35K...with a free hp lappie bag...additional Rs 999 for warantee extension..booting speed is amazing


What about everyday performance ? How is the screen in terms of brightness and contrast ?


----------



## SaiyanGoku (Jan 31, 2020)

andy_65_in said:


> brought the asus ..cost me 35K...with a free hp lappie bag...additional Rs 999 for warantee extension..booting speed is amazing


That's why I suggest ssd even for a basic laptop. 
How did you get HP bag with Asus laptop?

Sent from my ONEPLUS A3003 using Tapatalk


----------



## andy_65_in (Feb 1, 2020)

booting for asus lappie is superfast,hp bag given free  by the dealer(grabbed it though it wasnt part of the deal)..Rs 999.oo extends warantee to 3 years..screen brightness etc all ok for a user like me,keypad illumintaeed


----------



## dissel (Apr 3, 2020)

Just a quick query, Those Avita Laptop's are any good in terms of longevity? And one model of MarQ?

Also like to know AMD Ryzen laptops got tendency to heats up ? Or Not ?


----------



## whitestar_999 (Apr 3, 2020)

dissel said:


> Just a quick query, Those Avita Laptop's are any good in terms of longevity? And one model of MarQ?
> 
> Also like to know AMD Ryzen laptops got tendency to heats up ? Or Not ?


Do not risk your money,laptop is not cheap lcd tv/washing machine. Stick to established names.

AMD ryzen laptops run normally & are better than intel processors(especially ryzen 3500u). Only case when a ryzen latop may run hotter than intel is in case of gaming but then that is because of ryzen processor(2500u/3500u) having much better integrated graphics than intel processor integrated graphics on which you won't even be able to play the game in the first place. If a intel processor laptop comes with a separate graphics card then it too will run hot when playing games. In short,gaming makes every laptop run hot & differences are depending on laptop cooling design.


----------



## SaiyanGoku (Apr 3, 2020)

dissel said:


> Just a quick query, Those Avita Laptop's are any good in terms of longevity? And one model of MarQ?
> 
> Also like to know AMD Ryzen laptops got tendency to heats up ? Or Not ?


Like Whitestar said, don't waste money on those brands. As for AMD processors, the 4th gen ryzen mobile lineup is best option out there, even better than intel mobile counterparts but I doubt OEMs would introduce them in low budget laptops.


----------



## powerstarprince (Apr 10, 2020)

Hello guys, in general I wanted to ask is there a way to change my display name? Currently, it is read as shadow but I want to modify it to something else. I cannot find the option to do it under account settings. Somebody knows how?


----------



## whitestar_999 (Apr 10, 2020)

shadow said:


> Hello guys, in general I wanted to ask is there a way to change my display name? Currently, it is read as shadow but I want to modify it to something else. I cannot find the option to do it under account settings. Somebody knows how?


@Anorion


----------



## TigerKing (Apr 10, 2020)

shadow said:


> Hello guys, in general I wanted to ask is there a way to change my display name? Currently, it is read as shadow but I want to modify it to something else. I cannot find the option to do it under account settings. Somebody knows how?


Only moderators and admins can do that.


----------



## whitestar_999 (Apr 10, 2020)

TigerKing said:


> Only moderators and admins can do that.


Actually only admins can do that so only @Raaabo  &  @Anorion (already tagged him earlier).


----------



## Anorion (Apr 16, 2020)

shadow said:


> Hello guys, in general I wanted to ask is there a way to change my display name? Currently, it is read as shadow but I want to modify it to something else. I cannot find the option to do it under account settings. Somebody knows how?


send me a PM


----------



## tinornit (May 7, 2020)

Currently using Lenovo T430s with Samsung EVO 250GB SSD.

Purpose: Browsing ( multiple tabs at a time like ...20-25 tabs), Youtube, streaming movies, document editing ( word, excel ).
and
ability to run my video coaching classes so need a good/decent camera...

Problem: the current T430s... It is slow...meaning: when I open multiple tabs and switch b/w apps and not a fluid, easy experience.
when i stream and switch b/w apps , browsers etc, it is not smooth and stuttering.

Is it worth upgrading to a laptop with i7 6th or 7th or 8th Gen?
or
Is it okay to just go for a laptop with i7 4th or 5th Gen CPU with 16 or 32GB RAM?

I just need a laptop which just is butter smooth for my day-to-day operation which i mentioned above.

I request members here, provide me recommendation. I do not care the laptop is latest; if the purpose gets met with a 4th or 5th gen CPU i will be getting a refurbished business class laptop with 16 or 32 GB RAM ...if that is what is needed.

Please help!


----------



## SaiyanGoku (May 7, 2020)

tinornit said:


> Currently using Lenovo T430s with Samsung EVO 250GB SSD.
> 
> Purpose: Browsing ( multiple tabs at a time like ...20-25 tabs), Youtube, streaming movies, document editing ( word, excel ).
> and
> ...


Please create a new thread and fill this:
*geek.digit.in/community/threads/questionnaire-for-laptop-notebook-purchase.156722/


----------



## omega44-xt (May 7, 2020)

tinornit said:


> Currently using Lenovo T430s with Samsung EVO 250GB SSD.
> 
> Purpose: Browsing ( multiple tabs at a time like ...20-25 tabs), Youtube, streaming movies, document editing ( word, excel ).
> and
> ...


How much RAM do you have? 8GB is not enough for more than 8 tabs or so, currently my laptop's RAM usage is at 9GB with only Chrome in the foreground with 8 tabs. Considering you have an SSD, caching should work decently.

Try reinstalling OS, reset C: drive. I hope you are running Win10.


----------



## tinornit (May 8, 2020)

SaiyanGoku said:


> Please create a new thread and fill this:
> *geek.digit.in/community/threads/questionnaire-for-laptop-notebook-purchase.156722/


created a new thread for this.
Thanks!


----------



## tinornit (May 8, 2020)

omega44-xt said:


> How much RAM do you have? 8GB is not enough for more than 8 tabs or so, currently my laptop's RAM usage is at 9GB with only Chrome in the foreground with 8 tabs. Considering you have an SSD, caching should work decently.
> 
> Try reinstalling OS, reset C: drive. I hope you are running Win10.


Currently 8GB, i5 3rd gen, 250GB Samsung EVO SSD bought ~4 years ago (so i assume it is not NAND or any new superior technology)


----------



## tinornit (May 8, 2020)

tinornit said:


> Currently using Lenovo T430s with Samsung EVO 250GB SSD.
> 
> Purpose: Browsing ( multiple tabs at a time like ...20-25 tabs), Youtube, streaming movies, document editing ( word, excel ).
> and
> ...


Thanks, everyone for your reply.
Learned a lot. I got your view that AMD is better as of now ( from other threads too)

*However...*

I will narrow down my criteria and my needs/purpose even more so that it is easier for you guys to help me!
I have some options for me:
- I am going to buy used business-class laptops (A grade) only. ( yes, I know the risks involved and consider the risks are covered)
- So, Not going to buy a first-hand laptop.
- Not going to buy AMD due to the above point as used AMD business-class laptops are not available.

*I am expecting the laptop to do the following, at least for the next 5 years:*

-multiple tabs open in chrome (let's say  20 tabs )
-stream live fitness video instructions and demonstrating via zoom or WebEx or another streaming medium.
- Netflix or amazon prime 720p streaming on TV
- Edit heavy Microsoft Excel files
- Edit Evernote and online storage sync and backup etc...

- Currently, I find the existing T430s with i5 with 8GB running Windows 10 struggles to do the above simultaneously or switch between those activities seamlessly and lag or stuttering.

*Having said that:*

Q1. Will a Lenovo T440 or T460 running i7 4th or 5th Gen with 16GB RAM suffice my needs?
or
Should I go for i7 6th gen or 7th gen and above with 16 GB to 32GB RAM? ( examples: Dell 7470 and upwards with i7 8th gen etc)
or
Should I get an HP z series laptop with i7 6th gen with 16GB RAM?

I usually find Lenovo's business-class laptop's build quality (heatsink / thermal dissipation designs) are much better than Dell or HP or others.

*Requesting your input on the technical aspects of what to choose, given my constraints.
Thanks for your time.*


----------



## omega44-xt (May 8, 2020)

tinornit said:


> Currently 8GB, i5 3rd gen, 250GB Samsung EVO SSD bought ~4 years ago (so i assume it is not NAND or any new superior technology)



Reinstall OS, fixes a lot of issues, wipe C drive completely (use reset OS functionality of Win10). Your problem seems like software issues. If your laptop has i5 3xxx*M* CPU, its performance is good enough.


----------



## omega44-xt (May 8, 2020)

I don't recommend used laptops for a simple fact that laptop's lifespan is questionable after the initial 3-4 years. Companies rarely have more than 3 years of extended warranty. Better to buy a cheap R5 3500U laptop for 40k, at least it will surely run fine for 3-4 years (unless you get extremely unlucky).


----------



## tinornit (May 8, 2020)

omega44-xt said:


> Reinstall OS, fixes a lot of issues, wipe C drive completely (use reset OS functionality of Win10). Your problem seems like software issues. If your laptop has i5 3xxx*M* CPU, its performance is good enough.


i did all these and only then coming to online forums!


----------



## tinornit (May 8, 2020)

omega44-xt said:


> I don't recommend used laptops for a simple fact that laptop's lifespan is questionable after the initial 3-4 years. Companies rarely have more than 3 years of extended warranty. Better to buy a cheap R5 3500U laptop for 40k, at least it will surely run fine for 3-4 years (unless you get extremely unlucky).


I added the line 'consider the risks are covered' especially for comments in these angles.
However, thanks for your input. ( I have purchased more than 25 used laptops since 2013 - A grade for my friends and family for basic usage and none of them has developed any systemic faults as of now; yes, I monitored each and every laptop)
so...
Purely from a technical standpoint, will a laptop with 4th / 5th i7 laptop with 16GB RAMmeet my needs and purpose which is slightly higher than day to day usage ?


----------



## SaiyanGoku (May 8, 2020)

tinornit said:


> Purely from a technical standpoint, will a laptop with 4th / 5th i7 laptop with 16GB RAMmeet my needs and purpose which is slightly higher than day to day usage ?


Older i7s were maximum 4C/8T processors. Newer i5s are the same while being more efficient and running at higher clocks. AMD 4000 series ones are even better. I won't waste my money on old i7 laptops unless they were priced around 10-15k.


----------



## tinornit (May 8, 2020)

SaiyanGoku said:


> AMD 4000 series ones are even better. I won't waste my money on old i7 laptops unless they were priced around 10-15k.


Wow. Thanks.
I see you are saying AMD 4000 series of new laptops would meet my needs. 
So, Consider if I widen my options to buy even new laptops with AMD...
Could you suggest some options?  ( i was not following tech world and so rusty in terms of what is happening with AMD, Intel CPU world).


----------



## dissel (May 8, 2020)

^^ AMD 4000 Series Laptop is yet to come/released in India. For that, you need to wait. Especially one of the CPU to look forward is Ryzen 7 4700 U.
All over the world experts are pretty optimistic about this.

*i.imgur.com/VMX8iHz.png

*www.amd.com/en/products/ryzen-processors-laptop


----------



## tinornit (May 8, 2020)

Thanks dissel! Much appreciated!


----------



## mitraark (May 14, 2020)

Hi everyone,

A friend of mine is planning on buying  a laptop in a few weeks. Will make a thread afterwards but wanted to know a few things before that:

Requirements are: Good screen, sturdy build. Office work, surfing, and some basic video editing then and now, no need for more cores and high clockspeeds. i5 would suffice.Budget is 50-80k, big range because im willing to spend more if required but i dont necessary want to spulrge on high specs without much need.

A few things:

RAM should be upgradable. Current requirement is 8 GB, may go for 16 GB if single slot available.

HDD should also be upgradable. I have a 1 TB SSD lying around, do laptops come with empty 2.5 bays ? Maybe just with an M2.

Screen is the greatest priority here. I really doubt brands like ASUS and Acer with the budget offerings with great specs, they almost always have below par displays even though the display specs say otherwise ( Saw a ASUS TUF Ryzen 5 laptop bought a few days back, screen was a downer. The screen on the HP Envy 13 is fabulous. )

Built I dont need sleek and portable, itd almost always be used as a desktop. Rather, a heavy built with good airflow would mean increased longevity.

Some considerations: HP Pavillion, Dell Inspiron, Lenono Legion


----------



## omega44-xt (May 14, 2020)

mitraark said:


> Hi everyone,
> 
> A friend of mine is planning on buying  a laptop in a few weeks. Will make a thread afterwards but wanted to know a few things before that:
> 
> ...


I don't think you will find good displays at that range. Most displays are made by BOE or LG & they have similar specs, mostly. 13" ultrabooks have good displays, but most good 15" displays in India are those 1080p 144Hz panels, rare at even 80k. Cheap 120Hz laptops have similar colour coverage like other 60Hz panels, usually 70% sRGB vs close to 100% sRGB on those 144Hz panels. 

Other requirements are easier to meet. Gaming laptops do have factory installed M.2 SSD & have a free 2.5" bay. A gaming laptop like Lenovo Y540 should suffice & meet every requirement except for display (those 250 nit, 60-70% sRGB panels at 60Hz).

Wait for a month, if you can. Maybe new AMD Ryzen 4000 & Intel 10th gen laptops will be out by then. Prices of old laptops might fall. Once last year, Acer Helios 300 with i5, 1660Ti & 144Hz panel was on sale for 80k.


----------



## SaiyanGoku (May 21, 2020)

Hi all, is there a restriction on importing laptop battery in India? Have you ever imported one yourself?


----------



## whitestar_999 (May 21, 2020)

SaiyanGoku said:


> Hi all, is there a restriction on importing laptop battery in India? Have you ever imported one yourself?


It is allowed as implied by below faq.
*www.cbic.gov.in/htdocs-cbec/faq


> We want to import parts of lead acid battery from china however lead acid battery complete from china is facing anti dumping duty we plan to manufacture batteries here in india after importing only some parts and making some of them in india. Is it legal ?
> Ans: In absence of any details as to what is being imported it is not possible to give any clarification. As regards importability/Anti dumping duty please make a reference to DGFT/Ministry of Commerce


----------



## SaiyanGoku (May 21, 2020)

whitestar_999 said:


> It is allowed as implied by below faq.
> *www.cbic.gov.in/htdocs-cbec/faq


Laptop battery is Lithium-ion and not lead acid.


----------



## whitestar_999 (May 21, 2020)

SaiyanGoku said:


> Laptop battery is Lithium-ion and not lead acid.


I know but in terms of restrictions it is not possible a place has rules for importing lead acid battery but not Lithium ion battery because lead acid battery is more dangerous in terms of transportation/corrosiveness.


----------



## bssunilreddy (May 21, 2020)

dissel said:


> ^^ AMD 4000 Series Laptop is yet to come/released in India. For that, you need to wait. Especially one of the CPU to look forward is Ryzen 7 4700 U.
> All over the world experts are pretty optimistic about this.
> 
> *i.imgur.com/VMX8iHz.png
> ...


ASUS TUF Gaming A15 Gaming Laptop


----------



## mitraark (May 24, 2020)

SaiyanGoku said:


> Hi all, is there a restriction on importing laptop battery in India? Have you ever imported one yourself?


Batteries are a PITA to import. Avoid at all costs.


----------



## whitestar_999 (May 24, 2020)

mitraark said:


> Batteries are a PITA to import. Avoid at all costs.


What about a company sending laptop battery as replacement to a customer in India because technically the person is not buying but receiving the product & I am assuming other laptop manufacturers also get their laptop batteries from abroad only.


----------



## SaiyanGoku (May 24, 2020)

whitestar_999 said:


> What about a company sending laptop battery as replacement to a customer in India because technically the person is not buying but receiving the product & I am assuming other laptop manufacturers also get their laptop batteries from abroad only.


Almost every lithium battery shipment arrives in containers on ships and is then transported in either non-passenger cargo only flights or by land. What I'm frustrated about is that despite FedEx and DHL supporting such shipment officially (sources: FedEx 1 FedEx 2 DHL 1 DHL 2 DHL 3), the OEM's package in my case might get rejected before it is onboarded.


----------



## whitestar_999 (May 24, 2020)

SaiyanGoku said:


> Almost every lithium battery shipment arrives in containers on ships and is then transported in either non-passenger cargo only flights or by land. What I'm frustrated about is that despite FedEx and DHL supporting such shipment officially (sources: FedEx 1 FedEx 2 DHL 1 DHL 2 DHL 3), the OEM's package in my case might get rejected before it is onboarded.


Where exactly will it be rejected? Also it is just one battery so protocol for handling it should be different than a shipment of batteries.


----------



## SaiyanGoku (May 24, 2020)

whitestar_999 said:


> Where exactly will it be rejected? Also it is just one battery so protocol for handling it should be different than a shipment of batteries.


I'll let you know when the laptop OEM replies to me.


----------



## dissel (May 24, 2020)

bssunilreddy said:


> ASUS TUF Gaming A15 Gaming Laptop



Any news for AMD 4500U Ryzen 5 (Base variant) Laptop released yet? I think this will be a great VFM machine with onboard graphics for everyday usage.


----------



## thetechfreak (May 25, 2020)

dissel said:


> Any news for AMD 4500U Ryzen 5 (Base variant) Laptop released yet? I think this will be a great VFM machine with onboard graphics for everyday usage.


We're getting some launches here in Thailand. I guess India launch also soon

*www.tech-hangout.com/review-acer-swift-4-with-amd-ryzen-5-4500u-ultra-thin/
Sent from my vivo 1807 using Tapatalk


----------



## sandynator (May 26, 2020)

I wanted advice on laptops, is it good time now or better to wait?

Ready to wait for 1 or 2 months maximum as have retained my desktop for Work from Home purpose & have one 3.5 yrs old laptop.

Actually 40 to 45k is ideal budget, 
Balanced requirement may be to play free games from windows store like asphalt etc & need Ram up-gradable at least till 16gb & SSD + HDD combo  upfront or later to upgrade.
Need good battery life.


Out of following which is the best according to you [Price range of 50k to 55k]
1. HP Pavilion Core i5 9th Gen

2. Asus ROG Strix G Core i5 9th Gen

3.Asus VivoBook Gaming Core i5 9th Gen

4.MSI GF Core i5 9th Gen

Main purpose is for my 9 years old Nephew [Study from home] but we will be using it too for our work/ entertainment needs. 

Many laptops from Asus vivobook series ryzen 3500 & core i5 8250U [SSD+ HDD combo] are priced quite high now on flipkart. Laptops which ppl got in 38k to 42k during sale period are now for 52-53k

Gaming is not at all priority but could not find anything better as of now.


----------



## whitestar_999 (May 26, 2020)

sandynator said:


> Ready to wait for 1 or 2 months maximum


Then wait, even if you don't get any new models the prices should come down along with some deals etc. Also don't buy any laptop without ssd nowadays unless you want to get frustrated seeing your latest laptop running win 10 slower than your 5-6 years old laptop running win 7/8.1.
I am not sure if you really need 1050 for playing free games from MS store @SaiyanGoku @omega44-xt


----------



## SaiyanGoku (May 26, 2020)

sandynator said:


> I wanted advice on laptops, is it good time now or better to wait?
> 
> Ready to wait for 1 or 2 months maximum as have retained my desktop for Work from Home purpose & have one 3.5 yrs old laptop.


You should wait. Ryzen 4000 laptop launch in nearing in India. And also, never get low end, 3 year old hardware in "new" laptops.


----------



## bssunilreddy (May 26, 2020)

SaiyanGoku said:


> Hi all, is there a restriction on importing laptop battery in India? Have you ever imported one yourself?


If anybody wants a Laptop battery then here is one good site and that too India:*www.tpstech.in/collections/laptop-battery-1


----------



## SaiyanGoku (May 26, 2020)

bssunilreddy said:


> If anybody wants a Laptop battery then here is one good site and that too India:*www.tpstech.in/collections/laptop-battery-1


Mine is not present there (and won't be in any other Indian site).


----------



## sandynator (Jun 5, 2020)

Is the price 59- 60k justified for Acer swift 3 with ryzen 4500u?
I guess there is not additional storage expansion.

Any idea when MSI modern 14 B4M ryzen 5 releases? 
MSI modern 14 core i5 10th gen selling @55k so can expect ryzen 5 for less.


And

Is Acer Aspire 5 A515-43 worth @37k 
512 ssd + 2tb expansion slot. Any price drop expected?


----------



## whitestar_999 (Jun 5, 2020)

sandynator said:


> Is Acer Aspire 5 A515-43 worth @37k
> 512 ssd + 2tb expansion slot. Any price drop expected?


It is worth its price. For comparison, in last year Oct sale of amazon & fk ryzen 3500u model with 4gb ram & 256gb ssd from asus were selling for ~36k & they come with TN panel though they do have better design & backlit keyboard. Lenovo was selling a 3500u model with 8gb ram & 512gb ssd for 39.9k at the same time last year. Just for that IPS screen & 512gb ssd this laptop is worth it. Do remember though that Acer warranty policy is probably the strictest among all laptop manufacturers in India so better not open even a screw in the warranty period.


----------



## sandynator (Jun 5, 2020)

Ok.
 Thanks a lot for that warranty pointer.
As per review display is pretty good compared to nano edge display of Asus or TN panels of lenovo. 
Battery back claimed is also  better compared to Asus vivobooks.

Upgrading 8gb ram & 1tb HDD will make it good workhorse & day to day computing around 45k. Will call & confirm with service centre before taking call.

Thanks.


----------



## whitestar_999 (Jun 5, 2020)

sandynator said:


> As per review display is pretty good compared to nano edge display of Asus or TN panels of lenovo.
> Battery back claimed is also better compared to Asus vivobooks.


But according to this review its performance is not so good considering its hardware(btw which review are you talking about,can you post the link).
*www.notebookcheck.net/Acer-Aspire-...op-but-with-a-hefty-shortcoming.441392.0.html


----------



## thetechfreak (Jun 6, 2020)

Interesting stuff about the ASUS TUF 




Sent from my vivo 1807 using Tapatalk


----------



## sandynator (Jun 6, 2020)

whitestar_999 said:


> But according to this review its performance is not so good considering its hardware(btw which review are you talking about,can you post the link).
> *www.notebookcheck.net/Acer-Aspire-...op-but-with-a-hefty-shortcoming.441392.0.html




To be frank I had not taken performance into consideration at all. I just thought it will be better to my current laptop with  core i5 6200 u chip.

I want to upgrade from Asus pro P2430UA  core i5 6200u , 4 + 4 gb ram.
My main concern was for display as with my current laptop 2 persons cannot view the display at same time. 
I will give it to my nephew for his school stuff & get myself new one.


----------



## whitestar_999 (Jun 6, 2020)

sandynator said:


> To be frank I had not taken performance into consideration at all. I just thought it will be better to my current laptop with  core i5 6200 u chip.
> 
> I want to upgrade from Asus pro P2430UA  core i5 6200u , 4 + 4 gb ram.
> My main concern was for display as with my current laptop 2 persons cannot view the display at same time.
> I will give it to my nephew for his school stuff & get myself new one.


Do check out lenovo ryzen 3500u laptops in showroom if available as there is a chance that they may have ips screen too. Can you post that review link where it says better display compared to asus nano edge & lenovo tn panel like you mentioned?


----------



## sandynator (Jun 6, 2020)

whitestar_999 said:


> Do check out lenovo ryzen 3500u laptops in showroom if available as there is a chance that they may have ips screen too. Can you post that review link where it says better display compared to asus nano edge & lenovo tn panel like you mentioned?



What I found online sites including lenovo it has normal LCD panel. Moreover lenovo ideapad which I saw were around 50k with 256gb ssd. I personally prefer thinkpad E495 but they are out of stock even in offline markets. 
All ryzen 5 laptop from Asus & lenovo which I saw were upgradable upto 12gb ram while this Acer Aspire 5 can take 16 gb.
BTW even in few thinkpad models ips panel is not highlighted. 

In my limited period search could not get anything for ryzen 5 yesterday.

Please check below for videos of ryzen 3 3200u models.

Acer aspire 5 slim vs Asus Vivobook display comparison of ryzen 3 3200u from Nepal (my guess)

Review of Acer Aspire 5 ryzen 33200u


----------



## sandynator (Jun 11, 2020)

Mi has launched mi notebook horizon starting with 55k for 10 gen core i5 paired with Nvidia mx350 graphics, 512 ssd & 8gb ram.
Mi Notebook Horizon Core i5

Basic Mi Notebook 14 to launched starting with 42k for 10th gen core i5, 256gb ssd, 8gb ram.
Mi Notebook 14

Which of these model will vfm for those who cannot wait for ryzen 4500u slim laptops?


*ASUS TUF Gaming A15 Laptop 15.6" FHD 144Hz Ryzen 5 4600H, GTX 1650 4GB Graphics (8GB RAM/512GB NVMe SSD/Windows 10/Bonfire Black/2.30 Kg), FA506IH-AL047T* finally listed on Amazon @ 61k along with other 256 ssd + 1tb HDD model which sells around 64k.

What is the opinion of the experience ppl on Asus new ryzen models?


----------



## dissel (Jun 11, 2020)




----------



## sandynator (Jun 13, 2020)

I would like to know if the following laptop is worth investment @48000 in Sbi offer for those who need decent all round performance ( desktop replacement) like light gaming, multitab browsing with office application, running share market apps, running VMs, & video encoding/ rendering.

ASUS TUF Gaming FX505DY-BQ024T ryzen 5 3550h, 8gb ram & 512ssd


----------



## whitestar_999 (Jun 14, 2020)

sandynator said:


> I would like to know if the following laptop is worth investment @48000 in Sbi offer for those who need decent all round performance ( desktop replacement) like light gaming, multitab browsing with office application, running share market apps, running VMs, & video encoding/ rendering.
> 
> ASUS TUF Gaming FX505DY-BQ024T ryzen 5 3550h, 8gb ram & 512ssd


You mean investing 45.5k(1k sbi card discount+5%/2450 sbi yono app cashback)?


----------



## sandynator (Jun 14, 2020)

whitestar_999 said:


> You mean investing 45.5k(1k sbi card discount+5%/2450 sbi yono app cashback)?


I am not aware of SBI yono app cash back offer but the laptop is listed on Amazon for 48990 while paying through SBI card will get instant cash back of 1000.


----------



## whitestar_999 (Jun 14, 2020)

sandynator said:


> I am not aware of SBI yono app cash back offer but the laptop is listed on Amazon for 48990 while paying through SBI card will get instant cash back of 1000.


You are missing a good offer then. Buy anything on amazon inside yono app(product must be added to cart within yono app amazon page after logging in amazon within yono app) using sbi debit/credit card(or netbanking) & you will get 5% unlimited cashback within 90 days in the form of amazon gift voucher added to your amazon account(exclusions are the usual recharges,gold coins etc along with some specific phone models,you can see the list on the page after you click on amazon offer page under yono shopping offers). You will get extra 2400 cashback for spending 47990(48990-1000 instant discount) in yono app/ Also if you use sbi simplyclick credit card then you will also get 2.5% worth reward points so that's another 1200 discount.


----------



## sandynator (Jun 14, 2020)

whitestar_999 said:


> You are missing a good offer then. Buy anything on amazon inside yono app(product must be added to cart within yono app amazon page after logging in amazon within yono app) using sbi debit/credit card(or netbanking) & you will get 5% unlimited cashback within 90 days in the form of amazon gift voucher added to your amazon account(exclusions are the usual recharges,gold coins etc along with some specific phone models,you can see the list on the page after you click on amazon offer page under yono shopping offers). You will get extra 2400 cashback for spending 47990(48990-1000 instant discount) in yono app/ Also if you use sbi simplyclick credit card then you will also get 2.5% worth reward points so that's another 1200 discount.


Thanks I just downloaded the app & checked it.
Still not decided to get amd ryzen 5 3550h laptop or core i5 9300h laptop especially MSI budget gaming.

Had read about thermal issues in tuf a15 ryzen 4600h so staying away from it and it will be way over budget in current scenario. Wish Asus had something in 60 Hertz panel for non gamers.


----------



## SaiyanGoku (Jun 14, 2020)

sandynator said:


> Still not decided to get amd ryzen 5 3550h laptop or core i5 9300h laptop especially MSI budget gaming.


3550H and 9300H differ by 12% on an average on non-gaming tasks.
*www.notebookcheck.net/i5-9300H-vs-R5-3550H_11356_11151.247596.0.htmlFor gaming, get the one with better GPU. 
Avoid MSI like a plague.


----------



## sandynator (Jun 14, 2020)

@SaiyanGoku & @whitestar_999 Thanks a lot...

Most probably I will be getting it as could not find anything powerful around 45k. My cousin has similar tuf model which come with 128gb ssd + 1 tb HDD so I will get hands on experience for keyboard & touchpad in evening before booking.

Just few doubt should I get Extra 8gb Ram & 1tb HDD now or wait for some price cuts?

Thanks again.


----------



## sandynator (Jun 14, 2020)

How is this HP Pavilion Ryzen 5 Quad Core ?
Its HDD model with 3gb Nvidia Geforce gtx1050 graphics.

Or better stick to ASUS TUF Gaming FX505DY-BQ024T

My main concern is battery backup.
As per digit review Asus last upto 3.5 hrs while as per flipkart listing 7.5 hrs for this particular hp model. I think display can be slightly better with HP model.


----------



## SaiyanGoku (Jun 14, 2020)

sandynator said:


> How is this HP Pavilion Ryzen 5 Quad Core ?
> Its HDD model with 3gb Nvidia Geforce gtx1050 graphics.
> 
> Or better stick to ASUS TUF Gaming FX505DY-BQ024T
> ...


Hp Link is messed up,
Is this the laptop you mentioned: HP Pavilion Ryzen 5 Quad Core - (8 GB/1 TB HDD/Windows 10 Home/3 GB Graphics/NVIDIA Geforce GTX 1050) 15-EC0098AX Gaming Laptop Rs.57297  Price in India - Buy HP Pavilion Ryzen 5 Quad Core - (8 GB/1 TB HDD/Windows 10 Home/3 GB Graphics/NVIDIA Geforce GTX 1050) 15-EC0098AX Gaming Laptop Shadow Black Online - HP : Flipkart.com  ?
If yes, then its way overpriced. Helios 300 1050Ti used to go for 50k. This has 1050 and slow HDD. The linked Asus laptop has an even worse RX 560X. 
Gamer or non-gamer, both of these have terrible value.


----------



## sandynator (Jun 14, 2020)

SaiyanGoku said:


> Hp Link is messed up,
> Is this the laptop you mentioned: HP Pavilion Ryzen 5 Quad Core - (8 GB/1 TB HDD/Windows 10 Home/3 GB Graphics/NVIDIA Geforce GTX 1050) 15-EC0098AX Gaming Laptop Rs.57297  Price in India - Buy HP Pavilion Ryzen 5 Quad Core - (8 GB/1 TB HDD/Windows 10 Home/3 GB Graphics/NVIDIA Geforce GTX 1050) 15-EC0098AX Gaming Laptop Shadow Black Online - HP : Flipkart.com  ?
> If yes, then its way overpriced. Helios 300 1050Ti used to go for 50k. This has 1050 and slow HDD. The linked Asus laptop has an even worse RX 560X.
> Gamer or non-gamer, both of these have terrible value.



Thanks for the  information on graphics. 
It's the same HP which I posted & showing me 50k price & delivery by tomorrow at Mumbai residence.

I was going to book that Asus one with rx560x @ 48000 & plus extra amazon cash back of 2400 from SBI yuno app.

So effective price of 45600 for asus tuf with Rx 560 graphics. Do you think  its worth for the price.

Gaming is not priority. Need desktop replacement, & for multitasking. 
Which laptop according to you is best performer around 45k to 50k?


----------



## SaiyanGoku (Jun 14, 2020)

sandynator said:


> Which laptop according to you is best performer around 45k to 50k?


Value option if you don't mind 256GB ssd:
*www.amazon.in/ASUS-VivoBook-M409DA-EK146T-Integrated-Transparent/dp/B082PB9GDN/
512GB ssd:
*www.flipkart.com/asus-vivobook-14-...a-ek501t-thin-light-laptop/p/itm226532a78af60(Says 2nd gen ryzen in heading and 3500U in description.  )

There are no laptops with R5 4600U yet, correct me if I'm wrong.


----------



## sandynator (Jun 14, 2020)

SaiyanGoku said:


> Value option if you don't mind 256GB ssd:
> *www.amazon.in/ASUS-VivoBook-M409DA-EK146T-Integrated-Transparent/dp/B082PB9GDN/
> 512GB ssd:
> *www.flipkart.com/asus-vivobook-14-...a-ek501t-thin-light-laptop/p/itm226532a78af60(Says 2nd gen ryzen in heading and 3500U in description.  )
> ...



Yes no laptop with r5 4500u or 4600u except Acer swift 3 which retails @59-60k.

Vivo book has heating issues as per few reviews online and battery life is less. So I was thinking of the tuf series ryzen 3550h and radeon 560x around 45k.

I want to keep laptop atleast 4 to 5 years so do you think I should up my budget? 
How is this Asus Tu A15, ryzen 4600h with n vida 1650, with 512ssd? @61000 but currently out of stock 
Or
ASUS TUF Gaming A15 Laptop @64000 with 256gb ssd + 1tb HDD model.


----------



## sandynator (Jun 14, 2020)

How is this?
ASUS TUF Gaming FX505DD 15.6" FHD 120Hz Laptop GTX 1050 3GB Graphics (Ryzen 5-3550H/8GB RAM/1TB HDD


----------



## dissel (Jun 14, 2020)

^^ If you can wait then maybe there is a chance all those earlier series laptops may see a price cut when more 4th Gen models are out.

I think all U series is for thin and light ultrabooks....H version gets double thread as well as more TDP wattage (for gaming and content creation purpose) than U version.


----------



## whitestar_999 (Jun 14, 2020)

sandynator said:


> I want to keep laptop atleast 4 to 5 years so do you think I should up my budget?


For this,budget or not, you must have at least 3 years warranty & that is also why I prefer asus if there is a suitable model because asus sell 2 years extended warranty for just Rs.99 so practically 3 years warranty for free.


----------



## SaiyanGoku (Jun 14, 2020)

sandynator said:


> How is this?
> ASUS TUF Gaming FX505DD 15.6" FHD 120Hz Laptop GTX 1050 3GB Graphics (Ryzen 5-3550H/8GB RAM/1TB HDD


You'll be wasting money since any dGPU is not going to be utilized by you.


----------



## sandynator (Jun 14, 2020)

@dissel
Initially thought we could wait but now we will require one more device by the month of July 2020.
Already have Asus pro p2430u with core i5 6200u but it feels sluggish now thanks to win 10 & HDD. Do not want to upgrade as it will be completing 4 yrs by September 2020. Can keep it for basic tasks.

Desktop is out of question due to space issue & need portability. I am looking for these H series as multitasking & desktop replacement.

@whitestar_999

No, Asus is offering total 2 yrs warranty @ 99 only for vivo books & zenbook. 3 yrs warranty is @999.

For ROG, TUF & vivo book gaming 3 yrs warranty @2499 while 2 yrs warranty @999.
Additionally there is MS office offer @999, 1 tb external HDD @ 1999 & some more offers if booked by 30 june2020
Visit following page for details...
Asus Offer Redemption | Laptop Offers | Warranty Offers | Asus Promo

@SaiyanGoku
I do agree but I am keen on getting H series CPU for heavy usage & moreover 9 yrs old growing kid can be lured in for gaming in order to keep him away from small mobile displays.
Kid inside me is also jumping  . I was fascinated by car & bike race games during my school & college days. Exactly 20 yrs back my parents got us computer & played NFS 1 till Nfs underground 2 or ahead not sure, british rally, Completed Max Payne & few more till I had pentium 4 and Core 2 duo processor. Later as the graphic requirements got bigger I could not keep up the pace.

Is 560x is slightly better to nvidia gtx 1050. please confirm.

I seriously feel if I am  investing 40-41k for ryzen 3500u now then why not get something bit more powerful by spending 46k. 
60k worth laptop would surely be overboard for us.

There is nothing around 46k which I could find promising. We could have waited till year end in normal situation but I will have to take a call soon.

Coming from Asus commercial notebook I felt keyboard & track pad of tuf not that good but for other it's passable.

BTW thank you all for your suggestions & help.

Edit.
I also want to run virtual machines VM ware and run few Linux distro.


----------



## SaiyanGoku (Jun 14, 2020)

sandynator said:


> Is 560x is slightly better to nvidia gtx 1050. please confirm.


Both are bad equally at 50k but okay at 40k.


----------



## sandynator (Jun 14, 2020)

SaiyanGoku said:


> Both are bad equally at 50k but okay at 40k.


Ok.
Thanks lot.


----------



## whitestar_999 (Jun 14, 2020)

sandynator said:


> No, Asus is offering total 2 yrs warranty @ 99 only for vivo books & zenbook. 3 yrs warranty is @999.


Yes forgot about that but that 3 years warranty is same as total 3 years warranty & not 1+3.
*asuspromo.in/terms


> Maximum warranty on any ASUS PC Product will remain 3 Years (36 Months), in this offer, the product with 1 Year base warranty can be upgraded with additional 2 Years extended warranty and 2 Years base warranty products can be upgraded with additional 1 Year extended warranty



Also for running VMs you need at least 16gb ram.


----------



## ssk_the_gr8 (Jun 16, 2020)

Hey guys,
Looking to buy a new laptop for mom for browsing and word processing. What is the minimum we could spend? The last laptop with 4 gigs of ram was used for 5 years, so I was thinking we should get at least an 8 gb ram Laptop this time or an SSD. but prices seem much higher than 25k.

So how much should we be looking to spend- minimum for a lptop to survive 4-5 years? Any suggestions? preference is for lighter laptops.


----------



## whitestar_999 (Jun 16, 2020)

ssk_the_gr8 said:


> Hey guys,
> Looking to buy a new laptop for mom for browsing and word processing. What is the minimum we could spend? The last laptop with 4 gigs of ram was used for 5 years, so I was thinking we should get at least an 8 gb ram Laptop this time or an SSD. but prices seem much higher than 25k.
> 
> So how much should we be looking to spend- minimum for a lptop to survive 4-5 years? Any suggestions? preference is for lighter laptops.


First of all I doubt you can buy a good laptop nowadays that can survive 4-5 years without being lucky. Best you can do is buy as much extended warranty as possible. Ssd will help much more than extra 4gb ram.
*www.amazon.in/HP-Pentium-14-inch-W...8609960031&rnid=8609959031&s=computers&sr=1-4
*www.amazon.in/HP-cs0018TU-Light-Pe...8609960031&rnid=8609959031&s=computers&sr=1-5
For more suggestions I suggest creating a separate thread.


----------



## ssk_the_gr8 (Jun 16, 2020)

whitestar_999 said:


> First of all I doubt you can buy a good laptop nowadays that can survive 4-5 years without being lucky. Best you can do is buy as much extended warranty as possible. Ssd will help much more than extra 4gb ram.
> *www.amazon.in/HP-Pentium-14-inch-W...8609960031&rnid=8609959031&s=computers&sr=1-4
> *www.amazon.in/HP-cs0018TU-Light-Pe...8609960031&rnid=8609959031&s=computers&sr=1-5
> For more suggestions I suggest creating a separate thread.


I have had 16 gigs on my system that I don't even know what 4 gb feels like. I hope Windows 10 won't crawl on 4 gb ram?


----------



## whitestar_999 (Jun 16, 2020)

ssk_the_gr8 said:


> I have had 16 gigs on my system that I don't even know what 4 gb feels like. I hope Windows 10 won't crawl on 4 gb ram?


It will if your usage exceeds the basis threshold. Well with ssd the impact will not be as severe because of pagefile having good random 4k read write speeds on ssd. Since you mentioned this laptop for your mom so I am assuming her usage will remain within basic threshold or even if it crosses then ssd should minimize the impact to an unnoticeable degree.


----------



## Vyom (Jun 21, 2020)

Looking a laptop for one of my acquaintances. He's a teacher and want a laptop to teach from home (due to working from home situation). But it will also be used by his son for finding jobs (and who is not into gaming or IT). So a basic configuration would suffice.
However, I do want them to have a laptop that can be future proof. So decided to go for SSD, even if no HDD. And 8 GB RAM.

One laptop caught my eye: ASUS VivoBook X510QA-EJ201T
*www.amazon.in/dp/B07XZJCS65/
I didn't get much models in my search which had 8 GB RAM and 512 SSD under 30k. So the above laptop seems good although I am not sure about AMD processor. 

Any thoughts?


----------



## bssunilreddy (Jun 21, 2020)

Vyom said:


> Looking a laptop for one of my acquaintances. He's a teacher and want a laptop to teach from home (due to working from home situation). But it will also be used by his son for finding jobs (and who is not into gaming or IT). So a basic configuration would suffice.
> However, I do want them to have a laptop that can be future proof. So decided to go for SSD, even if no HDD. And 8 GB RAM.
> 
> One laptop caught my eye: ASUS VivoBook X510QA-EJ201T
> ...


I think so going with AMD Ryzen 3 based laptops is good and best regarding price to performance ratio and per dollar/rupee ratio.


Sent from my Nokia 8.1 using Tapatalk


----------



## Vyom (Jun 21, 2020)

^^ So you mean, this A12 based laptop is not good? And that I should instead look for Ryzen 3?


----------



## SaiyanGoku (Jun 21, 2020)

Vyom said:


> Looking a laptop for one of my acquaintances. He's a teacher and want a laptop to teach from home (due to working from home situation). But it will also be used by his son for finding jobs (and who is not into gaming or IT). So a basic configuration would suffice.
> However, I do want them to have a laptop that can be future proof. So decided to go for SSD, even if no HDD. And 8 GB RAM.
> 
> One laptop caught my eye: ASUS VivoBook X510QA-EJ201T
> ...


That specific CPU is 4 year old (definitely not "future proof") and based on 28 nm process. In contrast, intel has been using 14nm for past ~6 years.

R5 3500U is more than a year old and laptops with 4000U series APUs should get launched soon enough. Being stuck with 4C/4T processor is not something I would recommend in any budget.
*www.notebookcheck.net/R5-3500U-vs-A12-9720P_11161_9192.247596.0.html


----------



## bssunilreddy (Jun 21, 2020)

SaiyanGoku said:


> That specific CPU is 4 year old (definitely not "future proof") and based on 28 nm process. In contrast, intel has been using 14nm for past ~6 years.
> 
> R5 3500U is more than a year old and laptops with 4000U series APUs should get launched soon enough. Being stuck with 4C/4T processor is not something I would recommend in any budget.
> *www.notebookcheck.net/R5-3500U-vs-A12-9720P_11161_9192.247596.0.html


Yes rightly said.

Sent from my Nokia 8.1 using Tapatalk


----------



## whitestar_999 (Jun 21, 2020)

Vyom said:


> However, I do want them to have a laptop that can be future proof. So decided to go for SSD, even if no HDD. And 8 GB RAM.


Never go for a laptop without ssd nowadays & do not buy any laptop with amd-A series processor. Better keep a budget of at least 35k if you want a good laptop with reasonable config to run successfully for next 3-4 years at least.



SaiyanGoku said:


> Being stuck with 4C/4T processor is not something I would recommend in any budget.


It is good & recommended but not required for many usage cases. Someone doing just typical browsing,watching videos,some occasional MS office like work can do with a 4C/4T processor for next 3 years easily.


----------



## Vyom (Jun 21, 2020)

whitestar_999 said:


> It is good & recommended but not required for many usage cases. Someone doing just typical browsing,watching videos,some occasional MS office like work can do with a 4C/4T processor for next 3 years easily.


Rightly said. If gaming is not a major usage, I think having an SSD is more important than a beefy processor.

And I am having trouble finding any better laptop than ASUS VivoBook X510QA-EJ201T that is also in stock.
Is it fine then?


----------



## SaiyanGoku (Jun 21, 2020)

Vyom said:


> Is it fine then?


NO! That's a 3-4 generation old processor. It's like buying a 3rd gen Intel laptop which was based on still better 22nm process.

Edit:
*www.notebookcheck.net/A12-9720P-vs-3230M_9192_3620.247596.0.htmli5 3230M with 2 cores and lower clocks outbenches A12 9720P


----------



## whitestar_999 (Jun 21, 2020)

Vyom said:


> Rightly said. If gaming is not a major usage, I think having an SSD is more important than a beefy processor.
> 
> And I am having trouble finding any better laptop than ASUS VivoBook X510QA-EJ201T that is also in stock.
> Is it fine then?


*www.amazon.in/HP-Laptop-3-3200U-Mi...7252030031&rnid=7252027031&s=computers&sr=1-8
*www.amazon.in/HP-Processor-14-inch...7252030031&rnid=7252027031&s=computers&sr=1-2
*www.amazon.in/Acer-A315-54-15-6-in...252030031&rnid=7252027031&s=computers&sr=1-15
*www.amazon.in/VivoBook-15-6-inch-I...252030031&rnid=7252027031&s=computers&sr=1-22


----------



## Vyom (Jun 21, 2020)

whitestar_999 said:


> *www.amazon.in/HP-Laptop-3-3200U-Mi...7252030031&rnid=7252027031&s=computers&sr=1-8



Me too found it on FK while search.

Initial impression: WOW. So sleek! Such finishing with the white keyboard!
Even if it only have 4 GB RAM I think with 512 SSD this looks good! And I guess RAM can be upgraded later too. At 33k this one sure in my short list.

Rest have only 256 GB SSD and no HDD. This is definitely a gem in the wild!

I may just go with this.


----------



## whitestar_999 (Jun 21, 2020)

Vyom said:


> Rest have only 256 GB SSD and no HDD. This is definitely found a gem in the wild!
> 
> I may just go with this.


See if there is some hp service centre nearby so you can arrange for addition of extra 4gb ram. Don't forget to buy using sbi simplyclick card on sbi yono app to get 2.5% reward points+5% yono cashback over & above any sbi offer on amazon.


----------



## Vyom (Jun 21, 2020)

whitestar_999 said:


> See if there is some hp service centre nearby so you can arrange for addition of extra 4gb ram. Don't forget to buy using sbi simplyclick card on sbi yono app to get 2.5% reward points+5% yono cashback over & above any sbi offer on amazon.



I wanted to purchase and get it shipped directly to Surat, Gujarat (not at my home). So I am not sure how upgrading would work.
Can I buy it now, and later goto HP service center in Surat after a few months to upgrade it? I can upgrade a laptop RAM myself, but I guess it's a matter of warranty.

And I have SBI SimplyClick card, but never used this 'sbi yono' app. How does it actually work?


----------



## whitestar_999 (Jun 21, 2020)

Vyom said:


> I wanted to purchase and get it shipped directly to Surat, Gujarat (not at my home). So I am not sure how upgrading would work.
> Can I buy it now, and later goto HP service center in Surat after a few months to upgrade it? I can upgrade a laptop RAM myself, but I guess it's a matter of warranty.
> 
> And I have SBI SimplyClick card, but never used this 'sbi yono' app. How does it actually work?


You can get it done at any hp service centre, they will charge ~500 service fee. Just go to service centre with ram & ask them to add it. Of course call them beforehand anyway to confirm all this.

If you have a sbi savings acc just downoad & install sbi yono app. Inside app go to shopping offers--multi category & you will see amazon banner. Click on that banner & it will take you to T&C page & from there you will be directed to amazon India page(all this inside yono app). Login like usual & add product to cart(do not forget, product must be added to cart inside yono app amazon pages so your cart must be empty when doing all this through yono) & make the payment in usual way by sbi simplyclick card. You should get 5% cashback in the form of amazon pay balance added to your amazon acc within 90 days of the transaction.


----------



## Vyom (Jun 21, 2020)

Oh that means it is not for me. I don't have savings account in SBI. Just Simply Click credit card.
Thanks for the info.


----------



## whitestar_999 (Jun 21, 2020)

Vyom said:


> Oh that means it is not for me. I don't have savings account in SBI. Just Simply Click credit card.
> Thanks for the info.


Open it, sbi acc is now a good way to get extra 5% cashback on amazon especially on large amount purchases like laptops etc. My friend got 1600 yono cashback for a laptop he bought in last year amazon sale for 32k besides the 1500 instant discount using sbi debit card(10% upto 1500 offer) so he got more cashback from yono than the main offer on amazon.


----------



## bssunilreddy (Jun 21, 2020)

Vyom said:


> Oh that means it is not for me. I don't have savings account in SBI. Just Simply Click credit card.
> Thanks for the info.


These SBI people charge more for any debit card purchases, debit card withdrawals, transfers etc
Every time I put some money into SBI savings account for any payment of EMI or such almost 100 to 200 rupees get deducted. It's such a pain in the ass.
But ICICI bank does not charge like SBI does.

Sent from my Nokia 8.1 using Tapatalk


----------



## whitestar_999 (Jun 21, 2020)

bssunilreddy said:


> These SBI people charge more for any debit card purchases, debit card withdrawals, transfers etc


Not my experience, all the charges I have seen are standard & similar to other banks.


----------



## Vyom (Jun 22, 2020)

I already have Amazon Pay card (ICICI) which gives me 5% discount. But I am not sure if it's over the 10% discount that Amazon is giving as offer. I think not.

Anyway, so I have been thinking last night. The laptop Amazon.in: Buy HP 15s Laptop (Ryzen 3-3200U/4GB/512GB SSD/Win 10/Microsoft Office 2019/ 1.77 kg) 15s-eq0063AU Online at Low Prices in India | HP Reviews & Ratings is great.

But it doesn't have expandable storage. But can we increase the storage at a later point?
Having an Optical drive has an advantage that later we can replace that optical drive into SSD (which I have done myself before). But having an SSD only laptop means it's storage can't be upgraded later.
So would it make sense to buy a laptop with 1 TB HDD and with an Optical drive, instead of "only SSD", to later upgrade the optical drive to SSD?
And if yes, can I get a good HDD + ODD laptop around 30K?


----------



## SaiyanGoku (Jun 22, 2020)

Vyom said:


> I already have Amazon Pay card (ICICI) which gives me 5% discount. But I am not sure if it's over the 10% discount that Amazon is giving as offer. I think not.
> 
> Anyway, so I have been thinking last night. The laptop Amazon.in: Buy HP 15s Laptop (Ryzen 3-3200U/4GB/512GB SSD/Win 10/Microsoft Office 2019/ 1.77 kg) 15s-eq0063AU Online at Low Prices in India | HP Reviews & Ratings is great.
> 
> ...


3200U is dual core, don't get less than 4 cores. Cheapest, okay 500GB nvme (OOS) is Buy Online HP EX900 M.2 500GB PCIe 3.0 x4 NVMe 3D TLC NAND Internal Solid State Drive 2YY44AA#ABC In India and you won't be able to use it in place of ODD.
It makes sense to get 2 TB external HDD instead of trying to replace ODD with a sata ssd in caddy and is cheaper.


----------



## Vyom (Jun 22, 2020)

Got it.
So I think I would now wait for FK sale to start tonight at 8. Since the Amazon listing is not of Amazon fulfilled seller.


----------



## Vyom (Jun 22, 2020)

Found a better alternative:
*www.flipkart.com/hp-15-ryzen-3-dua...10-home-15-db1060au-laptop/p/itm43d4b10227484
This one had 1 TB + 256 GB SSD. Nice isn't it? At the cost of lightweight.


----------



## SaiyanGoku (Jun 22, 2020)

Vyom said:


> Found a better alternative:
> *www.flipkart.com/hp-15-ryzen-3-dua...10-home-15-db1060au-laptop/p/itm43d4b10227484
> This one had 1 TB + 256 GB SSD. Nice isn't it? At the cost of lightweight.


You missed my point. Don't buy dual core laptops. 
*www.amazon.in/Acer-A515-43-15-6-inch-qual-core-processor/dp/B085YNCJLZ/
Has quad core 3500U, 8GB ram and 512 GB ssd. No amount of extra storage is worth sacrificing a non upgradable core component.


----------



## whitestar_999 (Jun 22, 2020)

@Vyom go with above laptop, it is indeed costlier but has ips screen & trust me that itself is worth extending the budget not to mention it has ryzen 5 quad core & 512gb ssd. Get it from someone having sbi acc & yono app & use your sbi simply click card to get an effective discount of 1900(5% yono cashback)+950(sbi simplyclick 2.5% reward points) so effective final price will be just ~35k.


----------



## Vyom (Jun 22, 2020)

If you look at my original request, I initially wanted to get a laptop for around 30k and for basic usage. Requirement was no gaming or coding or video editing.
So 8K (even if discounts) is a bit overboard.
I know you all have my best interests in mind, but I really think for the requirement, it's became a bit too much.

Still I am thinking about getting it. Afterall, you don't buy a laptop every year. But if I do, I will only get 1k discount. I don't know anyone with Yono app.

Edit: Found Quad core/8 GB/512 GB SSD laptop for below Rs 30K Buy ASUS VivoBook X510QA-EJ202T AMD Quad Core A12-9720P 15.6-inch FHD Thin and Light Laptop (8GB RAM/512GB NVMe SSD/Windows 10/Integrated Graphics/FP Reader/1.70 kg), Gold Online at Low Prices in India - Amazon.in
If display is ignored, this looks sweet deal?
Edit2: nvm my Edit. It's A series processor.


----------



## whitestar_999 (Jun 22, 2020)

Vyom said:


> f you look at my original request, I initially wanted to get a laptop for around 30k and for basic usage. Requirement was no gaming or coding or video editing.
> So 8K (even if discounts) is a bit overboard.
> I know you all have my best interests in mind, but I really think for the requirement, it's became a bit too much.
> 
> Still I am thinking about getting it. Afterall, you don't buy a laptop every year. But if I do, I will only get 1k discount. I don't know anyone with Yono app.


You don't know anybody with a sbi acc?? They are the biggest bank in India & logically there should be almost nobody who does not know somebody having a sbi acc. You just need a person with sbi acc & a smart phone in which yono can is/can be installed, amazon acc login & card to make the payment will be yours so nothing going from that person's bank acc. You will be extending the budget by 5k which I think is reasonable considering a 3-4 years duration.

Still if you really can't manage the above then I guess just buy the dual core ryzen 3200u laptop with ssd from one of the four suggestions I gave earlier.


----------



## Neo (Jun 22, 2020)

@whitestar_999 @SaiyanGoku yo wwassup? help he out a bit - whats a good "non-gaming" laptop around 70-100k ? 14 or 15 inch.

Is Asus G14 available in India?


----------



## SaiyanGoku (Jun 22, 2020)

Neo said:


> @whitestar_999 @SaiyanGoku yo wwassup? help he out a bit - whats a good "non-gaming" laptop around 70-100k ? 14 or 15 inch.
> 
> Is Asus G14 available in India?


Umm, G14 is for gaming
Fill the questionnaire first. You might not need to spend that much.


----------



## Neo (Jun 22, 2020)

@SaiyanGoku
I pretty much answered the questions in the template but here ya go :

100k budget, less the better
14-15 inch screen
Usage - development/multimedia/lightgaming - basically 16gigs RAM a light GPU would do

want slim and light and good build quality
kinda settled for Msi Prestige/Modern 14 but idk if anyting else is available


----------



## whitestar_999 (Jun 22, 2020)

Neo said:


> @SaiyanGoku
> I pretty much answered the questions in the template but here ya go :
> 
> 100k budget, less the better
> ...


Slim & light is opposite to a good gaming laptop which seems more suited for your usage.


----------



## Vyom (Jun 22, 2020)

whitestar_999 said:


> Still if you really can't manage the above then I guess just buy the dual core ryzen 3200u laptop with ssd from one of the four suggestions I gave earlier.



Unfortunately I couldn't buy the Rs 38000 laptop. While available, it was showing undeliverable at my location and also in Surat. Just back luck perhaps.
I think I have another chance now and another day to find a comparable laptop.


----------



## Neo (Jun 23, 2020)

whitestar_999 said:


> Slim & light is opposite to a good gaming laptop which seems more suited for your usage.


XPS 15 is good but 150k . G14 is also good but idk if available here. theres also this msi gs66 stealth. i'll take whatever comes inder 100k


----------



## whitestar_999 (Jun 23, 2020)

Neo said:


> XPS 15 is good but 150k . G14 is also good but idk if available here. theres also this msi gs66 stealth. i'll take whatever comes inder 100k


Are you talking about this one:
*www.flipkart.com/asus-rog-zephyrus...502du-al025t-gaming-laptop/p/itmfhny8fj2utkcq


----------



## Neo (Jun 23, 2020)

whitestar_999 said:


> Are you talking about this one:
> *www.flipkart.com/asus-rog-zephyrus...502du-al025t-gaming-laptop/p/itmfhny8fj2utkcq


Not the one but does fit. I think G14 i going to be north of 150k anyway..


----------



## whitestar_999 (Jun 23, 2020)

Neo said:


> Not the one but does fit. I think G14 i going to be north of 150k anyway..


Better wait then if you can for Oct sale, by that time availability should be better & with best offers of the year it should get you a good laptop closest to what you are aiming for.


----------



## Stormbringer (Jun 24, 2020)

Neo said:


> XPS 15 is good but 150k . G14 is also good but idk if available here. theres also this msi gs66 stealth. i'll take whatever comes inder 100k


Can you get a laptop from the USA ? I got the Dell XPS 7590 from the US for around 1000 USD last year. That's approximately half of the India's Pricing.


----------



## Neo (Jun 24, 2020)

Haha yeah I wish man. Literally everything is cheaper there. Lucky bastards


----------



## kjabhi (Jun 24, 2020)

Stormbringer said:


> Can you get a laptop from the USA ? I got the Dell XPS 7590 from the US for around 1000 USD last year. That's approximately half of the India's Pricing.


How is the After Sales Support for laptops procured from outside?


----------



## vishu_ka (Jun 24, 2020)

Hi all. I have almost 6 years old Lenovo Z50-70 Laptop with 4 gb RAM which I need help in upgrading by adding 8 gb RAM. After going through lot of tutorials and articles for choosing compatible RAM, I become confused since I can't even determine what kind of RAM I am already having (please refer to attached images).

Please reply following points :

Best compatible additional RAM (hoping for additional 8 gb upgrade).
What is my 4 gb RAM's frequency? 800 MHz or 1600 MHz?
How many RAM slots do I have?
Maximum memory capacity I can upgrade to?
Thanks

*CMD results*






*Crucial Scan*





*CPU-Z results*









*Laptop RAM pic*





*Task Manager*


----------



## whitestar_999 (Jun 25, 2020)

vishu_ka said:


> Please reply following points :
> 
> Best compatible additional RAM (hoping for additional 8 gb upgrade).
> What is my 4 gb RAM's frequency? 800 MHz or 1600 MHz?
> ...


1. Prices of ram & ssd are increased a lot this year & I don't suggest spending too much on a 6 years old laptop anyway so just get this:
*www.amazon.in/Corsair-Voltage-1600...593022815&sprefix=ddr3+laptop,aps,295&sr=8-26
2. DDR means double data rate so "apparent/manufacturer stated frequency" is double of "actual frequency" & all tools like cpu-z show actual frequency so your ram actual frequency is 800MHz & apparent/manufacturer frequency(the one you will use to buy) is 1600MHz.

3. For that the only definite way to confirm is by opening the laptop.

4. up to 12gb is usually a safe option to consider & every laptop made in last 10 years should support at least 8gb.


----------



## sandynator (Jun 25, 2020)

Hello guys finally I have booked Acer Aspire 7 core i5 with gtx 1650 @ 50500 after hdfc credit card cashback.

Acer Aspire 7 Core i5 9th Gen - (8 GB/512 GB SSD/Windows 10 Home/4 GB Graphics/NVIDIA Geforce GTX 1650) A715-75G-50SA Gaming Laptop Rs.79999  Price in India - Buy Acer Aspire 7 Core i5 9th Gen - (8 GB/512 GB SSD/Windows 10 Home/4 GB Graphics/NVIDIA Geforce GTX 1650) A715-75G-50SA Gaming Laptop Charcoal Black Online - Acer : Flipkart.com

It ticks all my major needs atleast on papers like better battery, decent display, simple looks not too flashy like other gaming laptops, and midrange specs in my opinion.

No hdd slot but can upgrade to 1tb nvme m.2 ssd. I have 1 spare external 1tb hdd which can be managed.

I hope its ok for the price point.
Any pointer which I may have missed?
Opinions from experienced members welcome.


----------



## Stormbringer (Jun 26, 2020)

kjabhi said:


> How is the After Sales Support for laptops procured from outside?


I haven't faced any issues so far with my laptop. So haven't used After Sales Support. In case of Dell, you need to get their Premium Warranty to get international warranty support. You have to get the Service Tag transferred to India region. When I bought my laptop directly from Dell, that was 50$ add-on. My earlier laptop is also a Dell XPS but from India , and at that time I was happy with their support.


----------



## dissel (Jul 6, 2020)

Hello experts, please let me know if this normal?

I have a laptop which is now 7 years old running i3 fourth gen processor dual core cpu with 8 Gb ram and Windows 10 home edition @  internal 256Gb Samsung SSD with IGP. As this is a old model, so it comes with Optical disc drive which needless to say replaced by the SATA Optical HDD Cady, the problem is whenever I mount this there are 26-40% CPU usage at windows hog by ' svc localhost' ( <--- not sure the name right now) or something. There is no way around it.

In that cady I install, blank HDD 500gb, blank 120gb SSD, ubuntu to the 500gb HDD or ubuntu to the 120gb SSD......In short no matter what that CPU portion is gone if I install any drive in that caddy.

Is there any way around this? Please reply....


----------



## SaiyanGoku (Jul 6, 2020)

dissel said:


> Hello experts, please let me know if this normal?
> 
> I have a laptop which is now 7 years old running i3 fourth gen processor dual core cpu with 8 Gb ram and Windows 10 home edition @  internal 256Gb Samsung SSD with IGP. As this is a old model, so it comes with Optical disc drive which needless to say replaced by the SATA Optical HDD Cady, the problem is whenever I mount this there are 26-40% CPU usage at windows hog by ' svc localhost' ( <--- not sure the name right now) or something. There is no way around it.
> 
> ...


Are you sure the windows 10 iso you used is directly from Microsoft and you've removed bloatware which comes with it?


----------



## dissel (Jul 6, 2020)

SaiyanGoku said:


> Are you sure the windows 10 iso you used is directly from Microsoft and you've removed bloatware which comes with it?



Thanks for the replying,

Yes....The ISO I download from the Microsoft Download Page When I first encounter the problem I thought there must be virus in the system - So I fully formated the system several times from downloaded ISO from MS download page, Once I removed the Caddy it is all gone. Below is the picture of the task manager without the caddy during idle state which is pretty normal......If required I can post the picture with the Cady with drive and the resource hog.

*i.imgur.com/R6FSIKS.png

Product : Robot Check

Edit Update : Below is the picture of the problem of resource hog, Just installed the 500GB Hdd to the caddy and here the result. 500GB Hdd contains no OS installation just some storage media...no boot loader nothing.

*i.imgur.com/aW3SDCz.png

*i.imgur.com/ramBOAG.png


----------



## SaiyanGoku (Jul 6, 2020)

dissel said:


> Thanks for the replying,
> 
> Yes....The ISO I download from the Microsoft Download Page When I first encounter the problem I thought there must be virus in the system - So I fully formated the system several times from downloaded ISO from MS download page, Once I removed the Caddy it is all gone. Below is the picture of the task manager without the caddy during idle state which is pretty normal......If required I can post the picture with the Cady with drive and the resource hog.
> 
> ...


Post screenshot of details tab as well. It might be possible that Avira is scanning HDD in background because it thinks your laptop is idle.


----------



## whitestar_999 (Jul 6, 2020)

dissel said:


> Hello experts, please let me know if this normal?
> 
> I have a laptop which is now 7 years old running i3 fourth gen processor dual core cpu with 8 Gb ram and Windows 10 home edition @  internal 256Gb Samsung SSD with IGP. As this is a old model, so it comes with Optical disc drive which needless to say replaced by the SATA Optical HDD Cady, the problem is whenever I mount this there are 26-40% CPU usage at windows hog by ' svc localhost' ( <--- not sure the name right now) or something. There is no way around it.
> 
> ...


Check your caddy for any "hidden switch" inside the frame. There is a chance that this issue is related to some odd combination of caddy sata circuit incompatibility with optical drive sata port in your laptop. In fact try with the ssd in that caddy & if no issues then let it remain there. Most likely both ports are sata 3(at least they are in my 4th gen i3 laptop) so no difference in using ssd in original hdd place or in optical drive caddy.


----------



## dissel (Jul 6, 2020)

SaiyanGoku said:


> Post screenshot of details tab as well. It might be possible that Avira is scanning HDD in background because it thinks your laptop is idle.



Here the details tab 

*i.imgur.com/Fbm8tUk.png
*i.imgur.com/RLzzV4F.png
*i.imgur.com/P2lhAnv.png
*i.imgur.com/YTbAXD3.png
*i.imgur.com/3RO623Z.png
*i.imgur.com/qt5pRw5.png


----------



## mastercool8695 (Jul 6, 2020)

whitestar_999 said:


> Check your caddy for any "hidden switch" inside the frame. There is a chance that this issue is related to some odd combination of caddy sata circuit incompatibility with optical drive sata port in your laptop. In fact try with the ssd in that caddy & if no issues then let it remain there. Most likely both ports are sata 3(at least they are in my 4th gen i3 laptop) so no difference in using ssd in original hdd place or in optical drive caddy.


+1. I was looking for such optical drive caddy online. Most of the products state that there is a slide switch to select some kind of connection setting. 

Sent from my Redmi Note 4 using Tapatalk


----------



## whitestar_999 (Jul 6, 2020)

mastercool8695 said:


> +1. I was looking for such optical drive caddy online. Most of the products state that there is a slide switch to select some kind of connection setting.
> 
> Sent from my Redmi Note 4 using Tapatalk


I still suggest to try my earlier suggestion(ssd in caddy & hdd in original slot). It is overall better in longer term.


----------



## dissel (Jul 6, 2020)

whitestar_999 said:


> Check your caddy for any "hidden switch" inside the frame. There is a chance that this issue is related to some odd combination of caddy sata circuit incompatibility with optical drive sata port in your laptop. In fact try with the ssd in that caddy & if no issues then let it remain there. Most likely both ports are sata 3(at least they are in my 4th gen i3 laptop) so no difference in using ssd in original hdd place or in optical drive caddy.



Thanks for the huge help it works like charm - I never knew this exists till now - Woh I bought it 3 years ago and finally today now I'm going to use it.
laying dormant since then......

*i.imgur.com/VZ9eBAJ.png


----------



## whitestar_999 (Jul 6, 2020)

dissel said:


> Thanks for the huge help it works like charm - I never knew this exists till now - Woh I bought it 3 years ago and finally today now I'm going to use it.


 so everything solved now


----------



## SaiyanGoku (Jul 6, 2020)

dissel said:


> Here the details tab
> 
> *i.imgur.com/Fbm8tUk.png


Nuke CCleaner out of your laptop.


----------



## jackal_79 (Jul 6, 2020)

SaiyanGoku said:


> Nuke CCleaner out of your laptop.


Is there any thing wrong with using CCcleaner? I have been using it on my pc and laptop for a long time

Sent from my SM-G955F using Tapatalk


----------



## SaiyanGoku (Jul 6, 2020)

jackal_79 said:


> Is there any thing wrong with using CCcleaner? I have been using it on my pc and laptop for a long time
> 
> Sent from my SM-G955F using Tapatalk


*geek.digit.in/community/threads/ccleaner-alternative.207742/*geek.digit.in/community/threads/of...d-issues-check-first-post.187362/post-2364190


----------



## sandynator (Jul 10, 2020)

Hp pavilion ryzen 5 4600 + nvidia gtx 1650 @ 47300...
Showing out of stock & no reviews...
Could it be mistake by flipkart?







HP Pavilion Gaming Ryzen 5 Hexa Core - (8 GB/1 TB HDD/Windows 10 Home/4 GB Graphics/NVIDIA Geforce GTX 1650) 15-ec1021AX Gaming Laptop Rs.47300  Price in India - Buy HP Pavilion Gaming Ryzen 5 Hexa Core - (8 GB/1 TB HDD/Windows 10 Home/4 GB Graphics/NVIDIA Geforce GTX 1650) 15-ec1021AX Gaming Laptop Shadow Black Online - HP : Flipkart.com


----------



## SaiyanGoku (Jul 10, 2020)

sandynator said:


> Hp pavilion ryzen 5 4600 + nvidia gtx 1650 @ 47300...
> Showing out of stock & no reviews...
> Could it be mistake by flipkart?
> 
> ...


Pricing error


----------



## whitestar_999 (Jul 10, 2020)

sandynator said:


> Hp pavilion ryzen 5 4600 + nvidia gtx 1650 @ 47300...
> Showing out of stock & no reviews...
> Could it be mistake by flipkart?





SaiyanGoku said:


> Pricing error


A similar model HP Pavilion 15-EC Ryzen 5 Quad Core - (8 GB/1 TB HDD/128 GB SSD/Windows 10 Home/3 GB Graphics/NVIDIA Geforce GTX 1050) 15-ec0062AX was available for 49990 in a deal ~3 months back.


----------



## mastercool8695 (Jul 11, 2020)

whitestar_999 said:


> A similar model HP Pavilion 15-EC Ryzen 5 Quad Core - (8 GB/1 TB HDD/128 GB SSD/Windows 10 Home/3 GB Graphics/NVIDIA Geforce GTX 1050) 15-ec0062AX was available for 49990 in a deal ~3 months back.


Could it be that this one was a Ryzen 5 3550H version and not 4600H. 


Sent from my Redmi Note 4 using Tapatalk


----------



## whitestar_999 (Jul 11, 2020)

mastercool8695 said:


> Could it be that this one was a Ryzen 5 3550H version and not 4600H.


Yes it was 3550H.


----------



## avichandana20000 (Jul 11, 2020)

i have a Lenovo lappy G50-80  80E5. This laptop is used for online class only and to watch old black and white movies. Have cleaned dust and reapplied thermal paste. Prime-95 10 mins  run results to 54 Deg Temp on 100% load. OS installed is Win 7 ultimate.


 since it is running slow so i want to replace it with a ssd and ram upgrade.

 i want to upgrade its RAM from 4GB ddr3 to 8 gb ddr3

Attaching the pic of installed ram.
Cpu-z shows that it is running at 800 Mhz in slot 2

Can i upgrade : 
1) 8gb single stick or 4gb x2 ?
2) 1Rx8 to 2Rx8 ?
3) 800Mhz to 1600 Mhz ?
4)Only samsung to any company?

If i use 1600 Mhz Ram in 1st slot ,will it not both  be downgraded to 800 Mhz ?

Amazon.in


----------



## SaiyanGoku (Jul 11, 2020)

avichandana20000 said:


> i have a Lenovo lappy G50-80  80E5. This laptop is used for online class only and to watch old black and white movies. Have cleaned dust and reapplied thermal paste. Prime-95 10 mins  run results to 54 Deg Temp on 100% load. OS installed is Win 7 ultimate.
> 
> 
> since it is running slow so i want to replace it with a ssd and ram upgrade.
> ...


Post a screenshot of CPU-z memory & SPD tabs. Yours is running at 1600 Mhz despite 800 being reported there (Double Data Rate).
Use another 4GB DDR3 1600 Mhz stick with similar latency in slot 2.

Check if your laptop supports windows 10 (or 8.1 as those drivers can be installed on 10) and install Windows 10 LTSC version instead. SSD prices have increased recently. Cheaper of BX500 and A400 240GB would be a good option and 120GB if budget is less.


----------



## whitestar_999 (Jul 11, 2020)

avichandana20000 said:


> Can i upgrade :
> 1) 8gb single stick or 4gb x2 ?
> 2) 1Rx8 to 2Rx8 ?
> 3) 800Mhz to 1600 Mhz ?
> 4)Only samsung to any company?


Get ssd first, 4gb ram is more than enough for win 8.1 while doing typical tasks. DDR means double data rate so the ram frequency mentioned by manufacturer is always double of the actual frequency reported by software(so for ddr3 1600 ram its actual frequency is 800MHz as reported by software like cpu-z). Crucial 4gb ddr3 ram is usually a good bet for old laptops.


----------



## avichandana20000 (Jul 12, 2020)

thanks for the reply.
will buy ssd first. Then Ram in nxt month


----------



## avichandana20000 (Jul 12, 2020)

wht is 1Rx8 in the said RAM? what if i make it 2Rx8 keeping 4 GB?

Not thinking of running win 10 in it.

 shall i order

 Crucial MX500 240gb from ONLY SSD  @4350/-  OR 

ADATA ULTIMATE SU800 ASU800SS-256GT-C 256 GB SSD   3,925 (VEDANT)


----------



## whitestar_999 (Jul 13, 2020)

avichandana20000 said:


> wht is 1Rx8 in the said RAM? what if i make it 2Rx8 keeping 4 GB?
> 
> Not thinking of running win 10 in it.
> 
> ...


1R means single rank & 2R means dual rank. Single rank ram is preferred for older laptops as less chances of compatibility issues. There are no dual rank 4gb ram as far as I know.

Crucial MX500 is the 2nd best budget 2.5" ssd after samsung 860 evo so always prefer it over any other 2.5" ssd.


----------



## SaiyanGoku (Jul 13, 2020)

avichandana20000 said:


> wht is 1Rx8 in the said RAM? what if i make it 2Rx8 keeping 4 GB?
> 
> Not thinking of running win 10 in it.
> 
> ...


Value recommendation here:


SaiyanGoku said:


> SSD prices have increased recently. Cheaper of BX500 and A400 240GB would be a good option and 120GB if budget is less.


----------



## avichandana20000 (Jul 13, 2020)

whitestar_999 said:


> 1R means single rank & 2R means dual rank. Single rank ram is preferred for older laptops as less chances of compatibility issues. There are no dual rank 4gb ram as far as I know.



Samsung 4GB DDR3 Memory SO-DIMM 204pin PC3-12800S 1600MHz: Amazon.in: Computers & Accessories

Showing 2Rx8 !!


----------



## whitestar_999 (Jul 14, 2020)

avichandana20000 said:


> Showing 2Rx8 !!


Where? post a pic.


----------



## avichandana20000 (Jul 15, 2020)

whitestar_999 said:


> Where? post a pic.


----------



## avichandana20000 (Jul 15, 2020)

here it is


----------



## whitestar_999 (Jul 15, 2020)

I guess it is one of those rare laptop oem ram because there really isn't any point in making a dual rank 4gb ram unless made for some expensive laptops of that time.


----------



## avichandana20000 (Jul 16, 2020)

but what is this RANK all about?


----------



## whitestar_999 (Jul 16, 2020)

avichandana20000 said:


> but what is this RANK all about?


*en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Memory_rank


----------



## ssk_the_gr8 (Jul 20, 2020)

whitestar_999 said:


> First of all I doubt you can buy a good laptop nowadays that can survive 4-5 years without being lucky. Best you can do is buy as much extended warranty as possible. Ssd will help much more than extra 4gb ram.
> *www.amazon.in/HP-Pentium-14-inch-W...8609960031&rnid=8609959031&s=computers&sr=1-4
> *www.amazon.in/HP-cs0018TU-Light-Pe...8609960031&rnid=8609959031&s=computers&sr=1-5
> For more suggestions I suggest creating a separate thread.



I was planning t order these, but they are out of stock. any other suggestions for immediate purchase? Thanks


----------



## whitestar_999 (Jul 20, 2020)

ssk_the_gr8 said:


> I was planning t order these, but they are out of stock. any other suggestions for immediate purchase? Thanks


Only option under 30k with ssd now.
*www.amazon.in/ASUS-VivoBook-M409DA...7252029031&rnid=7252027031&s=computers&sr=1-5


----------



## dissel (Jul 20, 2020)

another 4700u landed - this is from asus

*www.amazon.in/ASUS-VivoBook-M433IA...a773fd319c8910ad2d053eec0e6d72&language=en_IN





4500u version

*www.amazon.in/ASUS-VivoBook-M433IA...da1cae8a5826915389ce07e88dce85&language=en_IN


----------



## whitestar_999 (Jul 20, 2020)

dissel said:


> another 4700u landed - this is from asus





dissel said:


> 4500u version



Both highly overpriced, it is almost as if Intel paid Asus & other laptop manufacturers to launch sure to fail overpriced ryzen models.


----------



## avichandana20000 (Jul 20, 2020)

bought asus ryzen5 3500u with 256gb,1tb,8gb  X512DA-EJ1298TS


----------



## dissel (Jul 21, 2020)

whitestar_999 said:


> Both highly overpriced, it is almost as if Intel paid Asus & other laptop manufacturers to launch sure to fail overpriced ryzen models.



Looks like until Intel comes with similar Processor Packages i,e 7nm / 6 & 8 Core, till then either Ryzen or The Manufacturer will cash the opportunity by projecting these are performance machine and priced it high (of course COVID crisis boost their confidence) despite this U series laptop with 8GB RAM only able to perform daily task...At this point I'm confident all New Gen U Series be it Intel or AMD must come with Fixed RAM and India will only get 8GB version due to price, at least for this year...though it Apple to Mango comparison Raspberry Pi also comes with 8GB RAM these days.


----------



## jackal_79 (Jul 22, 2020)

avichandana20000 said:


> bought asus ryzen5 3500u with 256gb,1tb,8gb  X512DA-EJ1298TS


why is this model not reflecting in asus website itself. Is this a discontinued model?


----------



## whitestar_999 (Jul 22, 2020)

jackal_79 said:


> why is this model not reflecting in asus website itself. Is this a discontinued model?


In India you won't find many exact models(talking about complete model number) available on online sites/offline stores listed on their sites.e.g.on asus site you will find a general Vivobook category X512(or X512D or X512DA) & that is supposed to cover every possible combination under that series irrespective of whether there is a specific product page for a specific model under that series.


----------



## mastercool8695 (Jul 23, 2020)

dissel said:


> Thanks for the huge help it works like charm - I never knew this exists till now - Woh I bought it 3 years ago and finally today now I'm going to use it.
> laying dormant since then......


Hey, I installed a similar one in my laptop. the speeds I'm getting out of that are pathetic. Even 1080p video playback stutters while nothing else is running. 
What speeds are you getting for transfers ?

Also, is this normal? (slow speeds when connected via a caddy)
P.S. I could easily play 1080p videos off that drive without any stutters before.


----------



## whitestar_999 (Jul 23, 2020)

mastercool8695 said:


> Hey, I installed a similar one in my laptop. the speeds I'm getting out of that are pathetic. Even 1080p video playback stutters while nothing else is running.
> What speeds are you getting for transfers ?
> 
> Also, is this normal? (slow speeds when connected via a caddy)
> P.S. I could easily play 1080p videos off that drive without any stutters before.


Run crystaldiskmark benchmark tool & post the result here. Caddy is just a bridge between laptop sata port & ssd sata port.


----------



## Stormbringer (Jul 23, 2020)

mastercool8695 said:


> Hey, I installed a similar one in my laptop. the speeds I'm getting out of that are pathetic. Even 1080p video playback stutters while nothing else is running.
> What speeds are you getting for transfers ?
> 
> Also, is this normal? (slow speeds when connected via a caddy)
> P.S. I could easily play 1080p videos off that drive without any stutters before.


Sata port of Optical Drive tend to be older slower one since they don't need a lot of bandwidth or speed. So it is probably why you are getting slower speeds. Check your laptop manual to confirm this.


----------



## dissel (Jul 23, 2020)

mastercool8695 said:


> Hey, I installed a similar one in my laptop. the speeds I'm getting out of that are pathetic. Even 1080p video playback stutters while nothing else is running.
> What speeds are you getting for transfers ?
> 
> Also, is this normal? (slow speeds when connected via a caddy)
> P.S. I could easily play 1080p videos off that drive without any stutters before.



Here is the speed from SSD to a HDD (5400rpm) DATA transfer speed below, Max I see 56MB/s
*i.imgur.com/Z0Hld66.png

My usage of this caddy is running Ubuntu budgie from 120GB SSD without disturbing Win10 installation in the internal 250GB SSD. When I boot up from the Caddy never feel any lag/ slowness in terms of speed.


----------



## whitestar_999 (Jul 23, 2020)

Stormbringer said:


> Sata port of Optical Drive tend to be older slower one since they don't need a lot of bandwidth or speed. So it is probably why you are getting slower speeds. Check your laptop manual to confirm this.


My 4 years old 4th gen i3 laptop has sata 3 optical drive port.


----------



## whitestar_999 (Jul 23, 2020)

dissel said:


> Here is the speed from SSD to a HDD (5400rpm) DATA transfer speed below, Max I see 56MB/s
> *i.imgur.com/Z0Hld66.png
> 
> My usage of this caddy is running Ubuntu budgie from 120GB SSD without disturbing Win10 installation in the internal 250GB SSD. When I boot up from the Caddy never feel any lag/ slowness in terms of speed.


HDD will always be a bottleneck, try to copy some large files(preferably 1gb+) from ssd to ssd to see how much speed you get. Btw you have 2 internal ssd(120gb & 250gb) so how you manage with hdd.


----------



## dissel (Jul 23, 2020)

whitestar_999 said:


> HDD will always be a bottleneck, try to copy some large files(preferably 1gb+) from ssd to ssd to see how much speed you get. Btw you have 2 internal ssd(120gb & 250gb) so how you manage with hdd.



I got only one SATA port as internal which occupied by Samsung 250GB SSD Win10.
I got two ADATA 120GB SSD for Linux installation which till now (as you solved the problem a weeks ago) used as external USB installation from the one 3.0 USB port of the laptop.
I got 500GB laptop's original HDD laying around,I Just open the caddy and swapped and perform the DATA transfer test.


Spoiler



*i.imgur.com/rhxCRZv.jpg



Anyhow can't perform the SSD to SSD data transfer test, as Win10 don't see the drive and the Ubuntu 20.04 or Budgie can't perform a write in the windows installation.....that 250GB Win10 drive auto mounted - read eanbled but can't writable, tried almost all guide but looks like windows locked the drive due to added security.


----------



## whitestar_999 (Jul 23, 2020)

I see, your laptop must be a 11.1" laptop with no optical drive that's why only 1 sata internal port. Win 10 won't see linux file system so no driver either & as for linux, I think linux see win 10 install drive in ntfs format as read only be default. @Desmond David @Nerevarine @Vyom


----------



## dissel (Jul 23, 2020)

whitestar_999 said:


> I see, your laptop must be a 11.1" laptop with no optical drive that's why only 1 sata internal port. Win 10 won't see linux file system so no driver either & as for linux, I think linux see win 10 install drive in ntfs format as read only be default. @Desmond David @Nerevarine @Vyom



No No...1 SATA HDD port and one Optical Port.

My laptop is this one
*www.flipkart.com/hp-compaq-15-s001...OMDWZ2GFKAYMNV5&lid=LSTCOMDWZ2GFKAYMNV50KIVPG


----------



## whitestar_999 (Jul 23, 2020)

dissel said:


> No No...1 SATA HDD port and one Optical Port.


I see, I got confused because technically optical port is nothing but an internal sata port. Your laptop also has same 4th gen i3 as my laptop so good chance both internal sata ports in your laptop are also sata 3 as they are in mine.


----------



## Desmond (Jul 23, 2020)

whitestar_999 said:


> I think linux see win 10 install drive in ntfs format as read only be default.


It can write as well. Only time it's read-only is when Windows has not shutdown correctly, is in hibernate state or if windows quick boot feature is enabled.


----------



## Skyh3ck (Jul 23, 2020)

Lenovo Laptop related questions, 

an we upgrade the RAM and SSD ourselve, will it void warranty, 

If not then can Lenovo do it and what charges


----------



## omega44-xt (Jul 23, 2020)

Skyh3ck said:


> Lenovo Laptop related questions,
> 
> an we upgrade the RAM and SSD ourselve, will it void warranty,
> 
> If not then can Lenovo do it and what charges


It wasn't an issue back in 2013-14 when I had a Lenovo laptop. Didn't hear anything as such recently though. Acer & MSI has that restriction & they apply stickers on screw. Acer annoys people but they have good laptops at good price, so people buy it. It costed 500 for my friend in Acer service centre to get a product installed. MSI, well their products don't have a good price, so no one bothers buying.


----------



## whitestar_999 (Jul 23, 2020)

Skyh3ck said:


> Lenovo Laptop related questions,
> 
> an we upgrade the RAM and SSD ourselve, will it void warranty,
> 
> If not then can Lenovo do it and what charges


Usually ram can be upgraded without any issue as long as empty ram slot can be accessed by a sub-panel present in bottom panel with opening just one screw. SSD upgrade will most probably require opening the entire back panel so unless you are skilled enough I suggest to get it done at service centre only because you never know when you might break something. This is also why I recommend people to prefer laptops pre-installed with ssd especially nowadays when making a trip to service centre is full of hassle & should be taken as last resort only.


----------



## mastercool8695 (Jul 24, 2020)

whitestar_999 said:


> Run crystaldiskmark benchmark tool & post the result here. Caddy is just a bridge between laptop sata port & ssd sata port.



Another important thing, This is an old HDD. (from the other thread for Laptop issue)

For Switch in centre, Partition A:


Spoiler



[Read]
Sequential 1MiB (Q=  8, T= 1):    88.751 MB/s [     84.6 IOPS] < 93543.50 us>
Sequential 1MiB (Q=  1, T= 1):    98.354 MB/s [     93.8 IOPS] < 10649.31 us>
    Random 4KiB (Q= 32, T=16):     1.210 MB/s [    295.4 IOPS] <626262.49 us>
    Random 4KiB (Q=  1, T= 1):     0.472 MB/s [    115.2 IOPS] <  8652.38 us>

[Write]
Sequential 1MiB (Q=  8, T= 1):    97.495 MB/s [     93.0 IOPS] < 85040.75 us>
Sequential 1MiB (Q=  1, T= 1):    96.905 MB/s [     92.4 IOPS] < 10807.26 us>
    Random 4KiB (Q= 32, T=16):     1.413 MB/s [    345.0 IOPS] <534870.94 us>
    Random 4KiB (Q=  1, T= 1):     1.397 MB/s [    341.1 IOPS] <  2868.46 us>



For Switch in Side, , Partition A:


Spoiler



[Read]
Sequential 1MiB (Q=  8, T= 1):    97.509 MB/s [     93.0 IOPS] < 85062.08 us>
Sequential 1MiB (Q=  1, T= 1):    98.135 MB/s [     93.6 IOPS] < 10672.99 us>
    Random 4KiB (Q= 32, T=16):     1.209 MB/s [    295.2 IOPS] <617802.71 us>
    Random 4KiB (Q=  1, T= 1):     0.499 MB/s [    121.8 IOPS] <  8189.79 us>

[Write]
Sequential 1MiB (Q=  8, T= 1):    97.450 MB/s [     92.9 IOPS] < 85146.71 us>
Sequential 1MiB (Q=  1, T= 1):    96.867 MB/s [     92.4 IOPS] < 10796.83 us>
    Random 4KiB (Q= 32, T=16):     1.414 MB/s [    345.2 IOPS] <579843.58 us>
    Random 4KiB (Q=  1, T= 1):     0.864 MB/s [    210.9 IOPS] <  2940.19 us>



For Switch in centre, Partition B:


Spoiler



[Read]
Sequential 1MiB (Q=  8, T= 1):    69.318 MB/s [     66.1 IOPS] <119528.60 us>
Sequential 1MiB (Q=  1, T= 1):    67.568 MB/s [     64.4 IOPS] < 15480.11 us>
    Random 4KiB (Q= 32, T=16):     1.242 MB/s [    303.2 IOPS] <621744.84 us>
    Random 4KiB (Q=  1, T= 1):     0.495 MB/s [    120.8 IOPS] <  8246.23 us>

[Write]
Sequential 1MiB (Q=  8, T= 1):    76.889 MB/s [     73.3 IOPS] <107568.99 us>
Sequential 1MiB (Q=  1, T= 1):    76.727 MB/s [     73.2 IOPS] < 13643.07 us>
    Random 4KiB (Q= 32, T=16):     1.485 MB/s [    362.5 IOPS] <571821.48 us>
    Random 4KiB (Q=  1, T= 1):     0.945 MB/s [    230.7 IOPS] <   271.07 us>



For Switch in Side, , Partition B:


Spoiler



[Read]
Sequential 1MiB (Q=  8, T= 1):    69.219 MB/s [     66.0 IOPS] <119643.44 us>
Sequential 1MiB (Q=  1, T= 1):    68.308 MB/s [     65.1 IOPS] < 15309.00 us>
    Random 4KiB (Q= 32, T=16):     1.286 MB/s [    314.0 IOPS] <598683.65 us>
    Random 4KiB (Q=  1, T= 1):     0.485 MB/s [    118.4 IOPS] <  8425.21 us>

[Write]
Sequential 1MiB (Q=  8, T= 1):    78.349 MB/s [     74.7 IOPS] <105611.28 us>
Sequential 1MiB (Q=  1, T= 1):    77.090 MB/s [     73.5 IOPS] < 13506.71 us>
    Random 4KiB (Q= 32, T=16):     1.427 MB/s [    348.4 IOPS] <558894.29 us>
    Random 4KiB (Q=  1, T= 1):     1.466 MB/s [    357.9 IOPS] <  2788.22 us>



Both A and B are 100GB partitions on the HDD, A is 80 percent free, B is 70 percent free



whitestar_999 said:


> I see, I got confused because technically optical port is nothing but an internal sata port. Your laptop also has same 4th gen i3 as my laptop so good chance both internal sata ports in your laptop are also sata 3 as they are in mine.


Both the ports look a bit different. The primary one (2.5 inch Bay) has the standard power connector(long L shaped) and a smaller SATA3(short L shaped) But, the power connectors on the Optical bay one is shorter than the normal sized SATA power connector.
Image of connector:


Spoiler






https://imgur.com/EMIz4H0




https://imgur.com/EMIz4H0






Edit: added more info.


----------



## whitestar_999 (Jul 24, 2020)

I thought you were talking about ssd in caddy. I suggest to install ssd in caddy & hdd in its original place & then test.


----------



## mastercool8695 (Jul 24, 2020)

dissel said:


> Here is the speed from SSD to a HDD (5400rpm) DATA transfer speed below, Max I see 56MB/s



What are you moving?
I'll try moving stuff too.



Spoiler






https://imgur.com/m2ECeaY







whitestar_999 said:


> I thought you were talking about ssd in caddy. I suggest to install ssd in caddy & hdd in its original place & then test.



I have the OS in the SSD. Won't it affect OS boot speeds?
or are you suggesting to try it?

Edit: okay, I got it. I'll try swapping.


----------



## OrrBitt (Jul 25, 2020)

I have a ten year old Toshiba laptop the battery of which just died. Windows shows the battery level as 0%, BatteryCare shows the following info:

Model: Sanyo PA3817U-1BRS
Designed Capacity: 4500 mWh
Total Capacity: 382 mWh
Current Capacity: 0 mWh
Charge / Discharge rate: 0 W
Tension (Voltage): 8701 mW
Wear Level: 91.51%

I put the laptop to sleep and switched of the mains power and the laptop immediately shut down, meaning it is not receiving any current from the battery and depends totally on direct wall current.

I may buy a new battery at a later time, but right now, what I want to know is, should I remove the battery and use the laptop plugged into the wall charger, or should I let the battery remain as it is (in the laptop), and use the laptop with the power supplied by the wall charger?

I've read in some place that using the laptop running from the mains power without a battery exposes it to fluctuations in the power and damages the hardware. From what I've understood, keeping the battery in and using the laptop plugged in will mean the laptop will receive a steady current, even if the mains power fluctuates, because the present battery still has 382 mWh


----------



## whitestar_999 (Jul 25, 2020)

OrrBitt said:


> I've read in some place that using the laptop running from the mains power without a battery exposes it to fluctuations in the power and damages the hardware. From what I've understood, keeping the battery in and using the laptop plugged in will mean the laptop will receive a steady current, even if the mains power fluctuates, because the present battery still has 382 mWh


Many factors but yes the recommended way is to run the laptop with battery attached even if it is giving zero backup.


----------



## omega44-xt (Jul 25, 2020)

OrrBitt said:


> I have a ten year old Toshiba laptop the battery of which just died. Windows shows the battery level as 0%, BatteryCare shows the following info:
> 
> Model: Sanyo PA3817U-1BRS
> Designed Capacity: 4500 mWh
> ...


I'm sure that its hitting reserve power limit as soon as you remove power. Its just a simple case of battery dying out. No rechargeable batteries last forever.

Dell started shipping lower quality batteries with lower rated charge-discharge cycles & my laptop's battery is already at 50% wear after 1 year. 10 years is pretty good. Getting a new battery might be an issue, but your problem has a simple solution, change the battery. Keep battery inside it for now unless you see damage to battery (like it got inflated).


----------



## jackal_79 (Jul 25, 2020)

Is Toshiba laptops still available in India?

Sent from my SM-G955F using Tapatalk


----------



## whitestar_999 (Jul 25, 2020)

jackal_79 said:


> Is Toshiba laptops still available in India?
> 
> Sent from my SM-G955F using Tapatalk


No. Toshiba has stopped manufacturing consumer laptops outside its home market of Japan.


----------



## OrrBitt (Jul 26, 2020)

*@whitestar_999
@omega44-xt*

Okay, so I'll keep the battery inside and use the laptop.

As soon as I switch off the mains power, the laptop immediately shuts off, which means the battery isn't giving any power to the laptop at all. But still, it's a sort of barrier to the hardware in case of power fluctuations.

The battery isn't inflated yet. While the laptop is ten years old, I had stopped using it and have only started using it again since the past six months, after about four or five years of rare usage.

Toshiba not selling laptops in India is news to me. Maybe I should I get a new battery soon. I searched Amazon and while there are no original Toshiba batteries, there are other brands like Lapcare, Batterywala, Sellzone, Lapkit, etc. Any suggestions on which one to get, or should I try a local vendor?


----------



## whitestar_999 (Jul 26, 2020)

OrrBitt said:


> Toshiba not selling laptops in India is news to me. Maybe I should I get a new battery soon. I searched Amazon and while there are no original Toshiba batteries, there are other brands like Lapcare, Batterywala, Sellzone, Lapkit, etc. Any suggestions on which one to get, or should I try a local vendor?


Compatible batteries are alright, they don't have as much life as original batteries but should last ~1.5 years in usual case but try local shops first as they at least have some warranty where you can return/exchange the battery within first few weeks/months of buying.


----------



## dissel (Jul 26, 2020)

Desmond David said:


> It can write as well. Only time it's read-only is when Windows has not shutdown correctly, is in hibernate state or if windows quick boot feature is enabled.


Thanks for the solution, this method working with Ubuntu Budgie 20.04 Installation - Now I can copy files from Ubuntu to Windows 10 without any problem, Hope this will work with Ubuntu too. 



mastercool8695 said:


> What are you moving?
> I'll try moving stuff too.



Moving files includes Video MP4 files as well some PDFs too.


----------



## dissel (Jul 27, 2020)

Honor Laptops are out soon

Honor Magicbook Intrigue3 Store Online - Buy Honor Magicbook Intrigue3 Online at Best Price in India | Flipkart.com


----------



## whitestar_999 (Jul 27, 2020)

dissel said:


> Honor Laptops are out soon
> 
> Honor Magicbook Intrigue3 Store Online - Buy Honor Magicbook Intrigue3 Online at Best Price in India | Flipkart.com


You do know that huawei is banned by USA for security reasons? Even Lenovo is a safer bet than this & that's assuming huawei models are far superior to other models by dell/hp/asus/acer in similar price range.


----------



## dissel (Jul 31, 2020)

whitestar_999 said:


> You do know that huawei is banned by USA for security reasons? Even Lenovo is a safer bet than this & that's assuming huawei models are far superior to other models by dell/hp/asus/acer in similar price range.



hmmm...But laptops looks cool 3500U - Poor man's Mackbook. 40k introductory offer.


----------



## whitestar_999 (Jul 31, 2020)

dissel said:


> hmmm...But laptops looks cool 3500U - Poor man's Mackbook. 40k introductory offer.


asus vivobook latest X series design comes very close if not matches this laptop's design but reliability of honor hardware in laptops is yet to be established not to mention the security issue. For a poor man's macbook you can check this asus model(& also see the reviews):
*www.amazon.in/ASUS-ZenBook-UX430UA-GV573T-Integrated-Graphics/dp/B082SZJ38K


----------



## Skyh3ck (Aug 1, 2020)

I ordered 8 gb from Amazon and they send me different model .. now they are not taking return claim or refund....


----------



## bssunilreddy (Aug 1, 2020)

Skyh3ck said:


> I ordered 8 gb from Amazon and they send me different model .. now they are not taking return claim or refund....


Did you not return within the return period of Amazon. If not then I think there is no other way.
Usually when flipkart was about 10 years ago it used to take back and return the money but nowadays both the ecommerce sites are only accepting same products exchange but not different products.

Sent from my Nokia 8.1 using Tapatalk


----------



## Skyh3ck (Aug 1, 2020)

The thing is that on we can only confirm when we open the courier package.

I ordered the item.. but when I opened the package it's not what I ordered.. they sent a different ram... A cheap one which I think is fake.. because serial number and model is not showing on crucial website..

Without opening the package how can we know what's inside. 

Crucial ram is manufactured by Micron and it's shown on their site..

But this one is not showing anything

I contacted Amazon and they just said they will look into this.. but no response it's been two days


----------



## bssunilreddy (Aug 1, 2020)

Skyh3ck said:


> The thing is that on we can only confirm when we open the courier package.
> 
> I ordered the item.. but when I opened the package it's not what I ordered.. they sent a different ram... A cheap one which I think is fake.. because serial number and model is not showing on crucial website..
> 
> ...


Oh boy oh boy
Same thing happened to me but I purchased locally in Hyderabad and that store guy sold me Chinese knock off
When I used CPU-Z to check the serial number and manufacturer details I could not find any
So I went back and asked that store guy and he gave me a guarantee that the RAM will work and if not he will return my money.
I paid 4k for 8GB 2400Mhz SODIMM for my then 2017 MSI Laptop to make the total Ram installed to 16GB.

So we have to be extra careful when buying online and it's better to buy from any dealer.

I found a Samsung Memory dealer from Vijayawada but paying and delivering the Ram became an issue where I went and bought locally in Hyderabad in 2017 January.

Though the Laptop is working without a hitch until now

Lately it's camera and mic isn't working for my kids online classes and my kid is learning through recently bought Honor 8inch tablet.

So thinking of rectifying the errors in that lappy and will be selling it off.
It also has Samsung 860 Evo 500GB 2.5 inch SSD.

Sent from my Nokia 8.1 using Tapatalk


----------



## Skyh3ck (Aug 1, 2020)

Will wait and see what happens next..

Flipkart and Amazon is flooded with many counterfeit and fake or chinese copy products... 

Even reputed seller also selling it..
The package looks exactly identical.. sadly it's very difficult to contact the seller and ask for explanation..

Some even do not give clear details like year of manufacturing , exact model number version number and so

You can only verify it when you receive the item and check yourself for that you have to accept the courier and open the packaging..

And when you find the item is different .. it's a big headache to sort it out


----------



## whitestar_999 (Aug 1, 2020)

Skyh3ck said:


> The thing is that on we can only confirm when we open the courier package.
> 
> I ordered the item.. but when I opened the package it's not what I ordered.. they sent a different ram... A cheap one which I think is fake.. because serial number and model is not showing on crucial website..
> 
> ...


Post the amazon product page link & seller from which you bought the ram.


----------



## dissel (Aug 6, 2020)

A couple of AMD Ryzen 4 gets launched Today.


----------



## omega44-xt (Aug 6, 2020)

dissel said:


> A couple of AMD Ryzen 4 gets launched Today.



Asus G14 is expensive, but its not like it has any competition for its form factor.


----------



## dissel (Aug 6, 2020)

This G14 priced lower than HP OMEN 1660Ti model...I doubt this 84k price will be introductory.
*www.amazon.in/ASUS-Zephyrus-Graphi...d-search-12&pf_rd_t=101&qid=1596707949&sr=8-4
There are more variant - Check the description section of this video, not all are available


----------



## omega44-xt (Aug 6, 2020)

dissel said:


> This G14 priced lower than HP OMEN 1660Ti model...I doubt this 84k price will be introductory.
> *www.amazon.in/ASUS-Zephyrus-Graphi...d-search-12&pf_rd_t=101&qid=1596707949&sr=8-4
> There are more variant - Check the description section of this video, not all are available


That's a GTX 1650 model. There's an Omen with R5 4600H + 1660Ti for 86k, Intel options are expensive as usual. HP just botched the display. Even 95k variant of that laptop with 144Hz display would be great.


----------



## dissel (Aug 6, 2020)

omega44-xt said:


> That's a GTX 1650 model. There's an Omen with R5 4600H + 1660Ti for 86k, Intel options are expensive as usual. HP just botched the display. Even 95k variant of that laptop with 144Hz display would be great.



These are the Ultra Gaming Book but I think HP OMEN Still got better cooling comparing this, One thing I can't get These Zephyrus can upgradable memory up to 24GB where HP OMEN is just 16GB !!! meaning one more 8GB stick and you are done.


----------



## omega44-xt (Aug 6, 2020)

dissel said:


> These are the Ultra Gaming Book but I think HP OMEN Still got better cooling comparing this, One thing I can't get These Zephyrus can upgradable memory up to 24GB where HP OMEN is just 16GB !!! *meaning one more 8GB stick and you are done*.


Wrong, you can remove the already installed RAM stick from Omen & put 2x 16GB sticks, which exists.

G14 has a soldered 8GB RAM with 1 free slot, so Omen has superior config as both slots are user accessible.

G14 is an ultra-portable performance house, which has no competition right now.


----------



## mastercool8695 (Aug 9, 2020)

whitestar_999 said:


> I thought you were talking about ssd in caddy. I suggest to install ssd in caddy & hdd in its original place & then test.



I procrastinated a little in doing this. Can totally confirm, it works nicely now. Those issues of videos stuttering are all gone with HDD in primary SATA port and SSD in caddy.  I think HDD needs a full sized SATA power port to properly function. but SSDs, requiring less power work fine via the Caddy's smaller power connector. 
Another corollary hypothesis I have about this is that due to power draw by the HDD, the power rail powering the Caddy's power port might have had fluctuations, and it took time to recover from those drops. And this was why transfers from HDD were repeatedly dropping to zero and recovering in some time.


----------



## whitestar_999 (Aug 9, 2020)

mastercool8695 said:


> I procrastinated a little in doing this. Can totally confirm, it works nicely now. Those issues of videos stuttering are all gone with HDD in primary SATA port and SSD in caddy.  I think HDD needs a full sized SATA power port to properly function. but SSDs, requiring less power work fine via the Caddy's smaller power connector.
> Another corollary hypothesis I have about this is that due to power draw by the HDD, the power rail powering the Caddy's power port might have had fluctuations, and it took time to recover from those drops. And this was why transfers from HDD were repeatedly dropping to zero and recovering in some time.


Good to know 

Both sata ports in laptops are same as far as power is considered but my guess is it has something to do with power saving function enabled on optical drive sata port or the communication profile on optical drive sata port. Optical drive behaves differently from a sata hdd so when a sata hdd is installed at optical drive sata port then it may be possible that either the port is not expecting continuous power draw from connected device(like in case of playing something from hdd) or the caddy/sata port interface is having some communication slowdown resulting in very short breaks of connectivity which affect sata hdd read/write rates as they are already very low but don't have any effect on ssd because of their very low latency & very high read write rates.


----------



## sling-shot (Aug 10, 2020)

whitestar_999 said:


> Usually ram can be upgraded without any issue as long as empty ram slot can be accessed by a sub-panel present in bottom panel with opening just one screw. SSD upgrade will most probably require opening the entire back panel so unless you are skilled enough I suggest to get it done at service centre only because you never know when you might break something. This is also why I recommend people to prefer laptops pre-installed with ssd especially nowadays when making a trip to service centre is full of hassle & should be taken as last resort only.


Newer laptops seem to be forgoing the option of user upgradeable memory altogether.


----------



## whitestar_999 (Aug 10, 2020)

sling-shot said:


> Newer laptops seem to be forgoing the option of user upgradeable memory altogether.


Well majority of worth buying laptops still comes with at least one non-soldered ram slot even if it is occupied. Very few models that are worth buying & have both ram slots soldered.


----------



## sling-shot (Aug 10, 2020)

In particular, I was referring to lack of ports in the case. Opening a laptop without ports is a risky affair for an untrained user and might void warranty even if the RAM itself can be upgraded.

Many of the laptops I have seen recently have a single piece bottom with no window.


----------



## dissel (Aug 22, 2020)

Amazon now listed / stocked two more HP Pavilion Gaming with 4600H + 1650 Ti model + 512GB SSD

*www.amazon.in/dp/B08CYTHY92/?coliid=I1831OKHMOPC2P&colid=G57JOT09Q4B&psc=1&ref_=lv_ov_lig_dp_it
256GB SSD + 1TB HDD +144 Hz Screen

*www.amazon.in/dp/B08CZ2KNS6/?coliid=IWUUCLJ6IGZMU&colid=G57JOT09Q4B&psc=1&ref_=lv_ov_lig_dp_it


----------



## Æsoteric Positron (Aug 24, 2020)

dissel said:


> Amazon now listed / stocked two more HP Pavilion Gaming with 4600H + 1650 Ti model + 512GB SSD
> 
> *www.amazon.in/dp/B08CYTHY92/?coliid=I1831OKHMOPC2P&colid=G57JOT09Q4B&psc=1&ref_=lv_ov_lig_dp_it
> 256GB SSD + 1TB HDD +144 Hz Screen
> ...



The lappy supplies are soo scarce now that as soon as I bought Buy HP Pavilion Gaming 15.6-inch FHD Gaming Laptop (Ryzen 5-4600H/8GB/1TB HDD + 256GB SSD/Windows 10/144Hz/NVIDIA GTX 1650 4GB/Shadow Black), 15-ec1052AX Online at Low Prices in India - Amazon.in it became unavailable, even tough this is not a popular choice(2 reviews on amazon , both not verified purchases).


----------



## dissel (Aug 24, 2020)

abhitruechamp said:


> The lappy supplies are soo scarce now that as soon as I bought Buy HP Pavilion Gaming 15.6-inch FHD Gaming Laptop (Ryzen 5-4600H/8GB/1TB HDD + 256GB SSD/Windows 10/144Hz/NVIDIA GTX 1650 4GB/Shadow Black), 15-ec1052AX Online at Low Prices in India - Amazon.in it became unavailable, even tough this is not a popular choice(2 reviews on amazon , both not verified purchases).



Also look at that Ti GPU + 512GB SSD a 12k jump from the base model and Ti GPU + 256 GB SSD and 1TB HDD Combo + 144Hz Screen 16k Jump from the base model.

I think SSD +Ti version must price at 60K to 65K, WFH and SFH with Covid Combo cause huge demands & drive the price nuts.


----------



## Æsoteric Positron (Aug 26, 2020)

dissel said:


> Also look at that Ti GPU + 512GB SSD a 12k jump from the base model and Ti GPU + 256 GB SSD and 1TB HDD Combo + 144Hz Screen 16k Jump from the base model.
> 
> I think SSD +Ti version must price at 60K to 65K, WFH and SFH with Covid Combo cause huge demands & drive the price nuts.


Wow, I was in the lappy market only recently (for this laptop purchase). What would have been the price of mine configuration before pendemic?


----------



## Æsoteric Positron (Aug 26, 2020)

Here's a laptop related query - how long could it possibly take for the 3000 series to reach laptop market after its potential launch (6 days to go)?


----------



## sling-shot (Aug 26, 2020)

What 3000 series?


----------



## Æsoteric Positron (Aug 26, 2020)

sling-shot said:


> What 3000 series?


NVIDIA GeForce Ultimate Countdown => I meant this. no matter I created a separate thread for 3000 series QnA , you can post ur answer  here too  -:
*geek.digit.in/community/threads/di...in-geforce-special-event.208743/#post-2389159


----------



## dissel (Aug 27, 2020)

Flipkart Now Listed Lenovo Ideapad Gaming - 4600H + 1650 Ti + 256GB SSD + 1TB HDD at 70k

*www.flipkart.com/lenovo-ideapad-ga...n=homepage&ssid=ihhwywe504vph3b41598516249280


----------



## sling-shot (Aug 27, 2020)

Are there any regular, affordable (non-gaming) laptop based on 4xxx series Ryzen available? 
Not fancy ones but just regular home use kind.


----------



## dissel (Aug 27, 2020)

sling-shot said:


> Are there any regular, affordable (non-gaming) laptop based on 4xxx series Ryzen available?
> Not fancy ones but just regular home use kind.



Any Ryzen 4xxx series laptop be it U (fixed ram) or H version starts at 59k onwards....So answer is No.


----------



## sling-shot (Aug 27, 2020)

dissel said:


> Any Ryzen 4xxx series laptop be it U (fixed ram) or H version starts at 59k onwards....So answer is No.


That is interesting to know that U means fixed RAM. But is it necessarily limited to the fixed RAM only or is an additional empty slot available for future expansion? 

My limited reseach shows that in general laptops have 3 possibilities currently: 

1. Fixed RAM only (my current HP notebook has only 4 GB RAM which I had no idea that it cannot be expanded when bought 3 years back) 
2. Fixed RAM with one empty slot. Usually very low eg. 4 GB (this means if you want dual channel, then you cannot go above 2x inbuilt RAM) 
3. Two RAM slots with one occupied. (This is the best possible configuration for consumer)


----------



## dissel (Aug 27, 2020)

sling-shot said:


> That is interesting to know that U means fixed RAM. But is it necessarily limited to the fixed RAM only or is an additional empty slot available for future expansion?
> 
> My limited reseach shows that in general laptops have 3 possibilities currently:
> 
> ...



The new norms of 2020 laptop with U series processor be it Intel or AMD with their current generation offering 

(A) U Processor = Fixed RAM = Dual Channel Configuration in most cases, Gone are days with Two RAM slots with One occupied. 
(B) It is best for consumer if we get 4000U series processor with 8GB fixed and one slot remain empty, but laptop manufacture decided not to give that unless you like to spend more and opt for H or HS series processor.
(C) Right now All laptop manufacturer dumping 8GB U series processor in India as the cost cutting measure. 
(D) IMHO they got the idea if Apple Macbook line up comes with 8GB Fixed RAM as base and Consumer of India paying the premium of buying those why not us ? Because the Macbook are Appliances which maintained by the Apple with closed eco system and there file system completely different. These are Normal Computer for Normal People.

Anyhow anyone wants a 4000 U Series machine with 16GB RAM (which is minimum for future proofing), they need to wait.


----------



## whitestar_999 (Aug 27, 2020)

sling-shot said:


> That is interesting to know that U means fixed RAM. But is it necessarily limited to the fixed RAM only or is an additional empty slot available for future expansion?
> 
> My limited reseach shows that in general laptops have 3 possibilities currently:
> 
> ...


U means power saving version which in turn means these processors cannot run under heavy load for extended duration without thermal throttling(aka slowing down to reduce temps & power consumption).

2. No need to look for dual channel ram unless you are planning on gaming using ryzen integrated graphics because even without dual channel ryzen graphics is still must faster than intel integrated graphics.


----------



## whitestar_999 (Aug 27, 2020)

dissel said:


> The new norms of 2020 laptop with U series processor be it Intel or AMD with their current generation offering
> 
> (A) U Processor = Fixed RAM = Dual Channel Configuration in most cases, Gone are days with Two RAM slots with One occupied.
> (B) It is best for consumer if we get 4000U series processor with 8GB fixed and one slot remain empty, but laptop manufacture decided not to give that unless you like to spend more and opt for H or HS series processor.
> ...


A. The likely reason for this is price increase of dram chips which resulted in ssd & ram prices increasing. Once the prices go back to their original levels this trend should also reverse.

B. Even more important reason than this is the presence of IPS screen in all H/HS series processors even in their lowest end models compared to U version counterparts where IPS screen is rare. For reference, HP 60k laptop with ryzen 3700u still comes without ips screen.


----------



## sling-shot (Aug 27, 2020)

whitestar_999 said:


> U means power saving version which in turn means these processors cannot run under heavy load for extended duration without thermal throttling(aka slowing down to reduce temps & power consumption).
> 
> 2. No need to look for dual channel ram unless you are planning on gaming using ryzen integrated graphics because even without dual channel ryzen graphics is still must faster than intel integrated graphics.


Somehow for me laptop and gaming do not go together. Forget that, even for regular office work or almost anything that involves a bit of work, I prefer the comfort of my desktop. Laptop ends up being only for travel and emergencies. 

I am hoping some competition in the coming days among manufacturers will lead to reasonable pricing.


----------



## dissel (Aug 29, 2020)

ASUS VivoBook Flip 14 TM420IA (First Ryzen 4000 U Series ultrabook with additional RAM slot offering in India)

4500U + 512 GB SSD + Onboard Vega 6 Graphics + 8GB Dual Channel RAM with *1 Upgrade Slot upto 12GB *

*www.amazon.in/dp/B08CL1GN8Y/?coliid=I37YTUNVMQFVAB&colid=G57JOT09Q4B&psc=1&ref_=lv_ov_lig_dp_it
4700U + 512 GB SSD + Onboard Vega 7 Graphics + 8GB Dual Channel RAM with *1 Upgrade Slot upto 12GB*

*www.amazon.in/dp/B08CKZZY9R/?coliid=I2SZATMR0LNA7W&colid=G57JOT09Q4B&psc=1&ref_=lv_ov_lig_dp_it
As per my guess 4GB RAM Integrated to the Motherboard and the 4GB Stick Installed to the slot as previous gen models did, below dual core model only comes with Integrated 4GB and Full Empty slot.

And.....

4300U + 256GB SSD + Onboard Vega 5 Graphics + 4GB RAM with *1 Upgrade Slot upto 12GB*

*www.amazon.in/dp/B08CL1GN91/?coliid=IQU104FDIYPQL&colid=G57JOT09Q4B&psc=1&ref_=lv_ov_lig_dp_it


----------



## sling-shot (Aug 29, 2020)

Are the screens IPS? Battery capacity seems to have gone up from 3500 series. 

MicroSD slot is a bummer but I can probably live with it. Happy that they give 3 USB slots in 14 inch screen bodies compare to some others giving only 2.

Pricing is of course too high at the moment.


----------



## whitestar_999 (Aug 30, 2020)

sling-shot said:


> Are the screens IPS? Battery capacity seems to have gone up from 3500 series.
> 
> MicroSD slot is a bummer but I can probably live with it. Happy that they give 3 USB slots in 14 inch screen bodies compare to some others giving only 2.
> 
> Pricing is of course too high at the moment.


*www.asus.com/2-in-1-PCs/ASUS-VivoBook-Flip-14-TM420IA/Tech-Specs/





*www.notebookcheck.net/Asus-VivoBoo...e-Review-Core-i7-Need-Not-Apply.488016.0.html


----------



## sling-shot (Aug 30, 2020)

Is the display a touch enabled or the stylus is to be used on the touchpad rather?


----------



## SaiyanGoku (Aug 30, 2020)

sling-shot said:


> Is the display a touch enabled or the stylus is to be used on the touchpad rather?


I think it should be a touchscreen. Why else would they supply a stylus in box?


----------



## dissel (Aug 30, 2020)

Now those early adopters of HP Envy x360 who spend 75k for 4500U + 8GB Fixed RAM model will really going to envy for this ASUS offering if these machines are Touch Screen and Stylus bundled in the box for Indian Consumers.

Hope Asus didn’t do any dirty tricks here by eliminating Touch + Stylus excluded from the Global varient to this India bound model..if they do then HP Envy buyers will rejoice.

Edit : - Got It, ASUS didn’t do any bad things

Update : the below video is not for RYZEN model, wrong video.


----------



## mastercool8695 (Aug 30, 2020)

ASUS VivoBook Flip 14 TM420IA   | 2-in-1 PCs | ASUS Global

They haven't mentioned the touch screen display explicitly. The touchpad, however, is more advanced. has that numpad thing (see the pics in that link)
So, maybe asus did some not good business here. but can't be sure of that

Edit: The link above is for the global website. Their India website is somehow not working well right now.


----------



## sling-shot (Aug 30, 2020)

I am always frustrated by this kind of things regarding laptops. Companies launch many models with similar or same model number but internal configurations mentioned by global reviewers will be much fancier compared to the models available on the ground in India.

EDIT: 
Came across this review by GeekyRanjith - 





No mention of stylus or touchscreen.


----------



## kg11sgbg (Aug 30, 2020)

@SaiyanGoku , any idea what is the price of *Asus VivoBook Flip 14 TM420IA*??? In INR obviously?

Sorry Friends, I posted on the wrong comment section,previously.


----------



## mastercool8695 (Aug 30, 2020)

kg11sgbg said:


> @SaiyanGoku , any idea what is the price of *Asus VivoBook Flip 14 TM420IA*??? In INR obviously?
> 
> Sorry Friends, I posted on the wrong comment section,previously.


*www.amazon.in/dp/B08CL1GN8Y/ref=cm_sw_r_cp_apa_i_VSZsFb68Q0SPA
R3, R7 variants are available too.

Sent from my Redmi Note 4 using Tapatalk


----------



## dissel (Aug 30, 2020)

sling-shot said:


> I am always frustrated by this kind of things regarding laptops. Companies launch many models with similar or same model number but internal configurations mentioned by global reviewers will be much fancier compared to the models available on the ground in India.
> 
> EDIT:
> Came across this review by GeekyRanjith -
> ...



Hi. GeekyRanjith reviewed model is not the same model - It just a general model, not the Flip -

Below is the 4700U version the model he reviewed

*www.amazon.in/dp/B089TP2FJQ/?coliid=I2WUGD15EI2WUW&colid=G57JOT09Q4B&psc=0&ref_=lv_ov_lig_dp_it
And 4500U Version which he actually recommended 

*www.amazon.in/dp/B08CKZ8DHM/?coliid=I2WWVO66TP37W1&colid=G57JOT09Q4B&psc=1&ref_=lv_ov_lig_dp_it


----------



## kg11sgbg (Aug 30, 2020)

mastercool8695 said:


> *www.amazon.in/dp/B08CL1GN8Y/ref=cm_sw_r_cp_apa_i_VSZsFb68Q0SPA
> R3, R7 variants are available too.
> 
> Sent from my Redmi Note 4 using Tapatalk


----------



## TheSloth (Aug 30, 2020)

Good lord! That is a big handshake.


----------



## dissel (Aug 30, 2020)

Guys - please look into the description section of the Asus Vivobook Flip TM420IA, You will find this.....This mean ASUS didn’t cut out Touch Screen and Stylus....Amazon must post the at least one picture which will clear the doubt in the first glance.

*i.imgur.com/cr7wPJr.png


----------



## sling-shot (Aug 30, 2020)

That clarifies it. Thanks. 

Descriptions on ecommerce sites is never dependable.


----------



## kg11sgbg (Aug 30, 2020)

Has anyone from Kolkata,visited Nimbus Computers (besides Paradise Cinema Hall) near Esplanade?
 It is ASUS Exclusive Store besides Chandni Chowk area.


----------



## DeadBoy (Sep 19, 2020)

Guys, I'm considering buying a new laptop for around INR 100k ± 10k mainly for gaming and programming.

I'm looking for a 17" screen one with at least a 1660 Ti, a Ryzen 7 (or an Intel equivalent), 16 GB DDR4 RAM, 1 TB HDD with 256 GB SSD

I'm considering Asus TUF A17

It's not urgent. I was thinking to wait for some festival sales (maybe around Diwali).

What do you think? Any better choices?


----------



## whitestar_999 (Sep 19, 2020)

DeadBoy said:


> Guys, I'm considering buying a new laptop for around INR 100k ± 10k mainly for gaming and programming.
> 
> I'm looking for a 17" screen one with at least a 1660 Ti, a Ryzen 7 (or an Intel equivalent), 16 GB DDR4 RAM, 1 TB HDD with 256 GB SSD
> 
> ...


Asus TUF series for anything above 1650Ti is a bad idea because of its poor thermal performance.
@omega44-xt @SaiyanGoku


----------



## DeadBoy (Sep 19, 2020)

whitestar_999 said:


> Asus TUF series for anything above 1650Ti is a bad idea because of its poor thermal performance.
> @omega44-xt @SaiyanGoku


Oh!
Do you recommend any other laptop?


----------



## bssunilreddy (Sep 19, 2020)

DeadBoy said:


> Oh!
> Do you recommend any other laptop?


HP Pavilion Gaming Laptop - 16-a0024tx


Sent from my SM-M317F using Tapatalk


----------



## omega44-xt (Sep 19, 2020)

whitestar_999 said:


> Asus TUF series for anything above 1650Ti is a bad idea because of its poor thermal performance.
> @omega44-xt @SaiyanGoku


+1

Just wait for more options, like HP Omen (more options), Acer Predator Helios 300 & maybe price cuts on Legion 5i (or Legion 5 launch).


----------



## dissel (Sep 22, 2020)

Confusing Listing AMD Ryzen 7 4800H @ 80K from Acer, Listing Says Integrated Graphics...!! ??

*www.amazon.in/dp/B08GQSW74D/?coliid=IDEB3D8VCOO0N&colid=102ICFJILJU5T&psc=1&ref_=lv_ov_lig_dp_it
Edit : - Amazon Listing is wrong it comes with GTX 1650, So the exact space

4800H + 256 GB SSD + 1TB HDD + GTX 1650 + 8GB RAM (Upgradable up to 32GB)

*www.flipkart.com/acer-nitro-5-ryze...t-20-store&ssid=k7gn7rujeo0000001600768869042


----------



## ssk_the_gr8 (Sep 22, 2020)

Hello guys,

Here for another laptop recommendation. Only Office use - Word,Excel, ppt, access. Mainstream 15" preferred, 35k laptop with windows installed. Will be always sitting on one table mostly so average battery backup works too. It will only be taken out of our home office sometimes for meetings.  Will be used for many years. I like AMD so would prefer that but Intel works too.
Also need it yesterday so would not like to wait .

Please recommend.

Thanks.


----------



## thetechfreak (Sep 23, 2020)

@ssk_the_gr8
Few choices :

1. Amazon.in: Buy Lenovo Ideapad Slim 3i Intel Core i3 10th Gen 15.6 inch FHD Thin and Light Laptop (8GB/1TB HDD/Windows/Platinum Grey/1.85Kg), 81WE00Q5IN Online at Low Prices in India | Lenovo Reviews & Ratings

2. Buy Lenovo Ideapad S340 Intel Core i3 10th Gen 14 inch FHD Thin and Light Laptop (8GB/256GB SSD/Windows 10/MS Office/Platinum Grey/1.55Kg), 81VV00ECIN Online at Low Prices in India - Amazon.in

3. Buy HP 14 Ultra Thin & Light 14-inch Laptop (10th Gen i3-1005G1/8GB/256GB SSD/Win 10 Home/MS Office/1.47 Kg/Jet Black), 14s-cf3074TU Online at Low Prices in India - Amazon.in

Specifically chose with 8gb RAM which I feel is more important than an SSD. 

Sent from my vivo 1807 using Tapatalk


----------



## Baker (Sep 23, 2020)

Any review on MI notebook..? looking for a laptop inthe range of 40 to 45k , currently most of the laptops are out of the stock.

Any review on MI..?


----------



## thetechfreak (Sep 23, 2020)

Baker said:


> Any review on MI notebook..? looking for a laptop inthe range of 40 to 45k , currently most of the laptops are out of the stock.
> 
> Any review on MI..?


I've tried them at stores few times, build quality is quite decent and looks good. Also, screen also is good. Any particular model you considering? 

Sent from my vivo 1807 using Tapatalk


----------



## Baker (Sep 23, 2020)

thetechfreak said:


> I've tried them at stores few times, build quality is quite decent and looks good. Also, screen also is good. Any particular model you considering?
> 
> Sent from my vivo 1807 using Tapatalk



Not really , this is for my wife [Trading] and kids [for their 2 hour online class] . 

Looking for reliable one in the range of max 45k


----------



## Baker (Sep 23, 2020)

Any idea about this model..?

*www.flipkart.com/hp-15s-ryzen-5-qu...ampaign=WBIIUCNM1XNZ_1181721&utm_medium=email


----------



## thetechfreak (Sep 23, 2020)

Baker said:


> Any idea about this model..?
> 
> *www.flipkart.com/hp-15s-ryzen-5-qu...ampaign=WBIIUCNM1XNZ_1181721&utm_medium=email


Good specifications, has a decent sized SSD and in general looks fine. Yeah should do the work. Check prices on Amazon once before buying.


Baker said:


> Not really , this is for my wife [Trading] and kids [for their 2 hour online class] .
> 
> Looking for reliable one in the range of max 45k


I have replied on your own thread just now. Have a look at the models once  

Sent from my vivo 1807 using Tapatalk


----------



## jackal_79 (Sep 23, 2020)

thetechfreak said:


> Good specifications, has a decent sized SSD and in general looks fine. Yeah should do the work. Check prices on Amazon once before buying.
> I have replied on your own thread just now. Have a look at the models once
> 
> Sent from my vivo 1807 using Tapatalk


Is the memory expandable? Is it suitable for any light gaming?

Sent from my SM-G955F using Tapatalk


----------



## thetechfreak (Sep 23, 2020)

jackal_79 said:


> Is the memory expandable? Is it suitable for any light gaming?
> 
> Sent from my SM-G955F using Tapatalk


According to flipkart, RAM is expandable (free slot is available). Gaming, depends whichever games you want to play. But shouldn't be a big issue. 

Sent from my vivo 1807 using Tapatalk


----------



## sling-shot (Sep 23, 2020)

I don't like the lack of ports in this. Only 2 regular sized USB ports as far as I can see. No ethernet port too.


----------



## Baker (Sep 23, 2020)

Any one have MI laptop..? any one have in hand experience..?


----------



## Baker (Sep 23, 2020)

ANy idea bout this model

*www.flipkart.com/asus-vivobook-14-...irpy8g0000001600863251230&qH=312f91285e048e09


----------



## whitestar_999 (Sep 23, 2020)

Baker said:


> ANy idea bout this model
> 
> *www.flipkart.com/asus-vivobook-14-...irpy8g0000001600863251230&qH=312f91285e048e09


As usual for current times, a bit overpriced & many reviews online suggests that asus vivobook older gen(latest one model number starts with M not X) screen is below avg even when compared to other laptops in similar range so better to check it out personally in a store to see if it is good enough for you & then order online.


----------



## Baker (Sep 23, 2020)

whitestar_999 said:


> As usual for current times, a bit overpriced & many reviews online suggests that asus vivobook older gen(latest one model number starts with M not X) screen is below avg even when compared to other laptops in similar range so better to check it out personally in a store to see if it is good enough for you & then order online.



When comparing to the blow HP model , which shouldi chose. with HP i will get 15.6 screen as well

*www.amazon.in/HP-gr0009au-15-6-inc...qid=1600876798&sprefix=hp+lap,aps,547&sr=8-13


----------



## kg11sgbg (Sep 23, 2020)

Guys any idea about the *HP Envy x360 15z-ds100* convertible laptop and its  price in India?

@whitestar_999 @SaiyanGoku or others any idea?

I want to purchase it next year on March~April 2021.


----------



## omega44-xt (Sep 23, 2020)

Baker said:


> ANy idea bout this model
> 
> *www.flipkart.com/asus-vivobook-14-...irpy8g0000001600863251230&qH=312f91285e048e09


Good, considering current scenario.


----------



## sling-shot (Sep 23, 2020)

Baker said:


> When comparing to the blow HP model , which shouldi chose. with HP i will get 15.6 screen as well
> 
> *www.amazon.in/HP-gr0009au-15-6-inc...qid=1600876798&sprefix=hp+lap,aps,547&sr=8-13


I would prefer the HP unless number of regular USB ports is critical to your usage.


----------



## whitestar_999 (Sep 23, 2020)

Baker said:


> When comparing to the blow HP model , which shouldi chose. with HP i will get 15.6 screen as well
> 
> *www.amazon.in/HP-gr0009au-15-6-inc...qid=1600876798&sprefix=hp+lap,aps,547&sr=8-13


HP seems better(bigger & better screen) but it is missing ssd without which it will probably run slower than your 4-5 years old laptop running win 7/8.1 & adding even the cheapest ssd means extra 2-3k cost. As per below hp forum link this laptop supports m.2 sata ssd.
*h30434.www3.hp.com/t5/Notebook-Har...hp-15S-GR0009AU-SSD-compatibilty/td-p/7757825


----------



## whitestar_999 (Sep 23, 2020)

sling-shot said:


> I would prefer the HP unless number of regular USB ports is critical to your usage.


No one should buy a laptop without a ssd nowadays.


----------



## whitestar_999 (Sep 23, 2020)

kg11sgbg said:


> Guys any idea about the *HP Envy x360 15z-ds100* convertible laptop and its  price in India?
> 
> @whitestar_999 @SaiyanGoku or others any idea?
> 
> I want to purchase it next year on March~April 2021.


The model you quoted seems to be a USA sold model in which case I seriously doubt its availability in India. If you want a sleek & slim laptop & you have the budget then in India the best options are asus zenbook & LG Gram.


----------



## sling-shot (Sep 23, 2020)

whitestar_999 said:


> No one should buy a laptop without a ssd nowadays.


In a way that is true. Personally I feel like SSD can be added later too. But a screen cannot be changed. This also has flexibility of adding RAM. 

Even with an HDD, it should still be useable as the processor is capable. 

I understand this may not be ideal.


----------



## Baker (Sep 24, 2020)

whitestar_999 said:


> HP seems better(bigger & better screen) but it is missing ssd without which it will probably run slower than your 4-5 years old laptop running win 7/8.1 & adding even the cheapest ssd means extra 2-3k cost. As per below hp forum link this laptop supports m.2 sata ssd.
> *h30434.www3.hp.com/t5/Notebook-Har...hp-15S-GR0009AU-SSD-compatibilty/td-p/7757825


Thanks , thinking of going with asus.  Rest of the configuration is same as HP right I mean processor . In the description asus mentioned as rayzen second generation and for hp it is third generation. Bit confused here

And ,comparing asus with mi laptop which will be good..?


----------



## Baker (Sep 24, 2020)

@whitestar_999 : Let me know your input on above query , i  have to place the order today it self


----------



## whitestar_999 (Sep 24, 2020)

Baker said:


> Thanks , thinking of going with asus.  Rest of the configuration is same as HP right I mean processor . In the description asus mentioned as rayzen second generation and for hp it is third generation. Bit confused here
> 
> And ,comparing asus with mi laptop which will be good..?


Ryzen generation naming is confusing so some manufacturers don't put it correctly, just see the model no. & if it is same then no issue(ryzen 4xxx mobile processors are newer than 3xxx processors which are newer than 2xxx processors). Between asus & Mi, latter definitely has a better screen but overall I would still prefer asus because Mi is not an established brand in field of laptops in India.


----------



## Baker (Sep 24, 2020)

omega44-xt said:


> Good, considering current scenario.



Oho man , went out of stock again


----------



## kg11sgbg (Sep 24, 2020)

Baker said:


> Oho man , went out of stock again


Just wait till Diwali sale.
Assuming Laptop stocks will rise at that time.


----------



## kg11sgbg (Sep 24, 2020)

whitestar_999 said:


> The model you quoted seems to be a USA sold model in which case I seriously doubt its availability in India. If you want a sleek & slim laptop & you have the budget then in India the best options are asus zenbook & LG Gram.


It was a very promising Convertible laptop at that price point.
You,sure that it won't come to India anytime later also?


----------



## SaiyanGoku (Sep 24, 2020)

kg11sgbg said:


> Guys any idea about the *HP Envy x360 15z-ds100* convertible laptop and its  price in India?
> 
> @whitestar_999 @SaiyanGoku or others any idea?
> 
> I want to purchase it next year on March~April 2021.


Sorry, I missed this notification. Don't get enough free time these days because of work. 

Personally, I won't use a convertible now. I have used a T200TA and would prefer a bigger screen with higher resolution and refresh rate over touchscreen any day.


----------



## sling-shot (Sep 24, 2020)

A regular laptop with touchscreen would be a great combination.


----------



## whitestar_999 (Sep 24, 2020)

kg11sgbg said:


> It was a very promising Convertible laptop at that price point.
> You,sure that it won't come to India anytime later also?


Judging from past trend you can forget about getting same US sold models being available here by laptop manufacturers.


----------



## kg11sgbg (Sep 27, 2020)

Then, leaving that aside,will the* HONOR MagicBook Pro 16 (AMD Ryzen 4000 series)* be available in India?
As,*Huawe*i is the parent company of *HONOR*,and it(Huawei) is already banned.

Definitely the above laptop though non-touch in screen, yet beats mostly all premium laptops at that price point.

What are your takes, @whitestar_999  ; @SaiyanGoku  ;  @sling-shot  ; @Nerevarine  ; @bssunilreddy  and @topgear ?
I mean the thoughts about Honor MagicBook Pro(2020 AMD Ryzen) edition?


----------



## SaiyanGoku (Sep 27, 2020)

kg11sgbg said:


> Then, leaving that aside,will the* HONOR MagicBook Pro 16 (AMD Ryzen 4000 series)* be available in India?


They are getting kicked left and right because of USA's regulations. Driver updates might suffer along with availability of spare parts. Do you want to take that risk?


----------



## RumbaMon19 (Sep 27, 2020)

I want to add an SSD in my dad's laptop, Which is ASUS vivobook M509DA. As he needs it mostly for Busy software, managing some PDFs and getting some mails, I have decided to settle upon a cheap SSD. So please recommend me a good and cheap one. I need maximum of 128 GB and as cheap as possible as i will only install windows on it, and rest of HDD will be used for Busy and PDF's


While searching i found this SSD should I go for it? This one

Also point me some guide to migrate windows onto SSD and create its EFI entry in the BIOS.


----------



## omega44-xt (Sep 27, 2020)

RumbaMon19 said:


> I want to add an SSD in my dad's laptop, Which is ASUS vivobook M509DA. As he needs it mostly for Busy software, managing some PDFs and getting some mails, I have decided to settle upon a cheap SSD. So please recommend me a good and cheap one. I need maximum of 128 GB and as cheap as possible as i will only install windows on it, and rest of HDD will be used for Busy and PDF's
> 
> 
> While searching i found this SSD should I go for it? This one
> ...


Your link doesn't work, but WD Green M.2 SATA is usually the cheapest, with Kingston A400 being a good cheap SSD (under 2k). Not sure if your laptop's M.2 supports PCIe SSD only or supports M.2 SATA as well.


----------



## RumbaMon19 (Sep 27, 2020)

omega44-xt said:


> Your link doesn't work, but WD Green M.2 SATA is usually the cheapest, with Kingston A400 being a good cheap SSD (under 2k). Not sure if your laptop's M.2 supports PCIe SSD only or supports M.2 SATA as well.




I just updated the post with corrected link.

My laptop supports PCIe Gen3 x2 M.2 SSD as per manual.


There is a different slot for M.2 SSD. If u need I can attach a picture also.


----------



## kg11sgbg (Sep 27, 2020)

SaiyanGoku said:


> They are getting kicked left and right because of USA's regulations. Driver updates might suffer along with availability of spare parts. Do you want to take that risk?


----------



## SaiyanGoku (Sep 27, 2020)

RumbaMon19 said:


> Also point me some guide to migrate windows onto SSD and create its EFI entry in the BIOS.


Consider doing a fresh install instead of migrating it.


----------



## RumbaMon19 (Sep 27, 2020)

SaiyanGoku said:


> Consider doing a fresh install instead of migrating it.



Ok, But any suggestions on which SSD to get? I need anything good below 3k, data capacity is not a issue, As only Busy/Tally is to be used and for PDF's, HDD is present


----------



## omega44-xt (Sep 27, 2020)

RumbaMon19 said:


> I just updated the post with corrected link.
> 
> My laptop supports PCIe Gen3 x2 M.2 SSD as per manual.
> 
> ...


The you linked is SATA, this is better in comparison:
Robot Check

This is a PCIe SSD:
Robot Check


----------



## whitestar_999 (Sep 27, 2020)

omega44-xt said:


> This is a PCIe SSD:
> Robot Check


Avoid this, adata sx6000 series is notorious for over heating.


----------



## RumbaMon19 (Sep 27, 2020)

omega44-xt said:


> The you linked is SATA, this is better in comparison:
> Robot Check
> 
> This is a PCIe SSD:
> Robot Check



Ok, Actually I dont have experience in this so...Anyways Thanks for pointing out.



whitestar_999 said:


> Avoid this, adata sx6000 series is notorious for over heating.



As I need it for laptop, So Can You please recommend Some good one which does not heat, Though The fan is near to the SSD slot Like this






I have marked it with Red Ink. I don't think Fan will have any affect on it since it does not face it.

Also any Idea if I should use any sort of heatsink for it?


----------



## jackal_79 (Sep 27, 2020)

can you guys share your opinion on this newly released model?

*www.amazon.in/ASUS-VivoBook-15-6-i...2b3d09f1175a4e393ad5cad58f70d3&language=en_IN
*technosports.co.in/2020/09/25/asus...en-4000u-apus-now-available-via-amazon-india/


----------



## omega44-xt (Sep 27, 2020)

RumbaMon19 said:


> Ok, Actually I dont have experience in this so...Anyways Thanks for pointing out.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


M.2 port is standard. Ask Asus support if the M.2 port supports SATA along with PCIe or its just PCIe.


----------



## omega44-xt (Sep 27, 2020)

jackal_79 said:


> can you guys share your opinion on this newly released model?
> 
> *www.amazon.in/ASUS-VivoBook-15-6-i...2b3d09f1175a4e393ad5cad58f70d3&language=en_IN
> *technosports.co.in/2020/09/25/asus...en-4000u-apus-now-available-via-amazon-india/


Pretty good for 50k considering current scenario, if you are looking for something thin & light


----------



## RumbaMon19 (Sep 27, 2020)

omega44-xt said:


> M.2 port is standard. Ask Asus support if the M.2 port supports SATA along with PCIe or its just PCIe.



It is just PCIe x3

Source:- Specs


----------



## jackal_79 (Sep 27, 2020)

omega44-xt said:


> Pretty good for 50k considering current scenario, if you are looking for something thin & light


i was talking about the 15 inch which costs about 56K on amazon


----------



## omega44-xt (Sep 28, 2020)

RumbaMon19 said:


> It is just PCIe x3
> 
> Source:- Specs


I have seen that page, it just lists different variants available, not necessarily what's supported. Ask Asus support to get clarification.


----------



## omega44-xt (Sep 28, 2020)

jackal_79 said:


> i was talking about the 15 inch which costs about 56K on amazon


Again, fine considering the current scenario.


----------



## RumbaMon19 (Sep 28, 2020)

omega44-xt said:


> I have seen that page, it just lists different variants available, not necessarily what's supported. Ask Asus support to get clarification.




I contacted them,



> It has two slots, One is SATA, Which is used by HDD. The second one is PCIe Which is Meant for SSD.



This is the reply I got. Now Keeping in mind I need to Use my HDD, I need a PCIe SSD.


----------



## sling-shot (Sep 28, 2020)

jackal_79 said:


> can you guys share your opinion on this newly released model?
> 
> *www.amazon.in/ASUS-VivoBook-15-6-i...2b3d09f1175a4e393ad5cad58f70d3&language=en_IN
> *technosports.co.in/2020/09/25/asus...en-4000u-apus-now-available-via-amazon-india/


The RAM configuration is bad I feel. APUs perform well on dual channel memory. Here they seem to have gimped upgrade possibility by having 4 GB soldered permanently. So either you have to run with effectively 6 GB RAM (2 GB for video) or compromise on speed and add an 8 GB stick.


----------



## RumbaMon19 (Sep 28, 2020)

sling-shot said:


> The RAM configuration is bad I feel. APUs perform well on dual channel memory. Here they seem to have gimped upgrade possibility by having 4 GB soldered permanently. So either you have to run with effectively 6 GB RAM (2 GB for video) or compromise on speed and add an 8 GB stick.


Does that mean adding a 8GB ram to make the total memory 12 GB with 2 GB dedicated to GFX ?

Sent from my vivo 1610 using Tapatalk


----------



## whitestar_999 (Sep 28, 2020)

RumbaMon19 said:


> Does that mean adding a 8GB ram to make the total memory 12 GB with 2 GB dedicated to GFX ?
> 
> Sent from my vivo 1610 using Tapatalk


Yes but then it won't work in dual channel which may affect integrated graphics performance by as much as 50% in some cases:
*www.hardwaretimes.com/amd-ryzen-40...g-performance-2666mhz-vs-3200mhz-ddr4-memory/@omega44-xt @SaiyanGoku


----------



## whitestar_999 (Sep 28, 2020)

RumbaMon19 said:


> This is the reply I got. Now Keeping in mind I need to Use my HDD, I need a PCIe SSD.


*www.amazon.in/Kingston-Internal-20...ectronics&sprefix=nvme,electronics,854&sr=1-4
*www.amazon.in/Western-Digital-SN55...ectronics&sprefix=nvme,electronics,854&sr=1-2
HDFC is currently having smartbuy sale where you can get 10% up to 1000 off/month when shopping on amazon. All you need is a hdfc card(debit or credit). Cashback will come in form of points to the linked bank acc to card within 90 days but still take screenshots of transaction pages as proof.


----------



## RumbaMon19 (Sep 28, 2020)

whitestar_999 said:


> *www.amazon.in/Kingston-Internal-20...ectronics&sprefix=nvme,electronics,854&sr=1-4
> *www.amazon.in/Western-Digital-SN55...ectronics&sprefix=nvme,electronics,854&sr=1-2
> HDFC is currently having smartbuy sale where you can get 10% up to 1000 off/month when shopping on amazon. All you need is a hdfc card(debit or credit). Cashback will come in form of points to the linked bank acc to card within 90 days but still take screenshots of transaction pages as proof.



This seems fine. Any Idea how much price will drop in upcoming sales?


----------



## dissel (Sep 28, 2020)

To the ALL Laptop experts, My query Say if user upgrades their Ram to 12GB (4GB + 8GB), Isn't Ryzen 4000 series intelligent enough to assign first 8 GB (4GB + 4GB) portion to Dual Channel and remaining RAM (4GB) assign as Extra RAM?

I was eyeing into Vivo Book Flip 14 4500U with Correct Pricing and Proper Seller like 'Appario' (Not Khardiye etc) with proper stock, not 1-2 left which usually a defective item sourced from someplace else, but the above theory is not correct then there is no point of looking...


----------



## dissel (Sep 28, 2020)

jackal_79 said:


> can you guys share your opinion on this newly released model?
> 
> *www.amazon.in/ASUS-VivoBook-15-6-i...2b3d09f1175a4e393ad5cad58f70d3&language=en_IN
> *technosports.co.in/2020/09/25/asus...en-4000u-apus-now-available-via-amazon-india/



This Laptop which leads to FK link - Nowhere says this come with Upgradable Memory - Right? Or Am I missed something?


----------



## whitestar_999 (Sep 28, 2020)

dissel said:


> To the ALL Laptop experts, My query Say if user upgrades their Ram to 12GB (4GB + 8GB), Isn't Ryzen 4000 series intelligent enough to assign first 8 GB (4GB + 4GB) portion to Dual Channel and remaining RAM (4GB) assign as Extra RAM?
> 
> I was eyeing into Vivo Book Flip 14 4500U with Correct Pricing and Proper Seller like 'Appario' (Not Khardiye etc) with proper stock, not 1-2 left which usually a defective item sourced from someplace else, but the above theory is not correct then there is no point of looking...


Technically it will work in dual channel as dual channel is a feature of mobo but practically the performance will be much inferior to 2 identical ram modules.


----------



## whitestar_999 (Sep 28, 2020)

RumbaMon19 said:


> This seems fine. Any Idea how much price will drop in upcoming sales?


Not sure about how much price drop but 10% sbi card off will be there which you can combine with sbi yono 5% amazon offer(need sbi savings acc)+2.5% sbi simplyclick credit card amazon offer.


----------



## RumbaMon19 (Sep 28, 2020)

dissel said:


> This Laptop which leads to FK link - Nowhere says this come with Upgradable Memory - Right? Or Am I missed something?



I have the Ryzen 5 3500U model, and that has one slot for SODIMM RAM. 4 GB is soldered on MoBo, So I hope the configuration would be same But am not 100% Sure


----------



## jackal_79 (Sep 28, 2020)

dissel said:


> This Laptop which leads to FK link - Nowhere says this come with Upgradable Memory - Right? Or Am I missed something?


I am tried to get the spec for 15 inch from asus global site but for some reason the page kept on loading and I gave up. Will try again.

Sent from my SM-G955F using Tapatalk


----------



## sling-shot (Sep 28, 2020)

ASUS website has always been like that for me. It will be a lucky day on which it loads properly.


----------



## sling-shot (Sep 28, 2020)

jackal_79 said:


> I am tried to get the spec for 15 inch from asus global site but for some reason the page kept on loading and I gave up. Will try again.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G955F using Tapatalk


Quoting from here ASUS VivoBook 15 M513IA   | Laptops | ASUS Global



> Memory
> 
> 4 GB DDR4 3200MHz SDRAM Onboard memory, 1 x SO-DIMM socket for expansion, total up to 12 GB SDRAM, Dual-channel
> 8 GB DDR4 3200MHz SDRAM Onboard memory, 1 x SO-DIMM socket for expansion, total up to 16 GB SDRAM, Dual-channel


----------



## jackal_79 (Sep 28, 2020)

sling-shot said:


> Quoting from here ASUS VivoBook 15 M513IA | Laptops | ASUS Global


Thanks! But I didn't get this. Are there 2 versions of 12 GB and 16 GB?

Sent from my SM-G955F using Tapatalk


----------



## omega44-xt (Sep 28, 2020)

dissel said:


> To the ALL Laptop experts, My query Say if user upgrades their Ram to 12GB (4GB + 8GB), Isn't Ryzen 4000 series intelligent enough to assign first 8 GB (4GB + 4GB) portion to Dual Channel and remaining RAM (4GB) assign as Extra RAM?
> 
> I was eyeing into Vivo Book Flip 14 4500U with Correct Pricing and Proper Seller like 'Appario' (Not Khardiye etc) with proper stock, not 1-2 left which usually a defective item sourced from someplace else, but the above theory is not correct then there is no point of looking...







Start after 11:20

12GB is better capacity wise but not necessarily performance-wise


----------



## jackal_79 (Sep 28, 2020)

sling-shot said:


> Quoting from here ASUS VivoBook 15 M513IA   | Laptops | ASUS Global


I am not able to find any Ethernet port for this mentioned in spec. Is that correct?


----------



## sling-shot (Sep 28, 2020)

jackal_79 said:


> Thanks! But I didn't get this. Are there 2 versions of 12 GB and 16 GB?
> 
> Sent from my SM-G955F using Tapatalk


Almost all laptop makers are lazy. They don't want to spend some keystrokes to create specific pages for infinite variants they put out under a single umbrella brand/model. One can never be sure about specs until the model is in hand and you use special software to get all details. (for eg. the text I quoted from ASUS earlier does not mention soldered RAM specifically, only says 'onboard')  

Some of the Vivobook models (may be out of stock at present) were listed with 8 GB RAM. So they would be upgradeable to 16 GB.


----------



## sling-shot (Sep 28, 2020)

jackal_79 said:


> I am not able to find any Ethernet port for this mentioned in spec. Is that correct?


Newer laptops are going towards 'thin and light' craze so much that they are skipping that. 

Also unfortunately they tend to have lesser ports too so one cannot even connect USB adapters as much as needed.


----------



## dissel (Sep 28, 2020)

omega44-xt said:


> 12GB is better capacity wise but not necessarily performance-wise



Very informative video,

I don't understand this, why laptop motherboards makers are not installing the 8GB module into the motherboard instead of 4GB? I mean at least for Ryzen 4000 series which get released 2020 - 4GB RAM for 2020 system, So when laptop manufacturer indulges into cost-cutting measure they can release the laptop with 8GB soldered RAM by the chipset manufacturer and one slot empty, and the user will add another 8GB once they get the machine - Yes I understand dual channel thing out of the box, Just put inside a label of warning 'Your PC came with Single Channel Memory installed. To unlock the full dual-channel potential, please install additional RAM, here is the specification."

In this way both parties are happy,

(A) Laptop manufacturer dish out in total 8GB RAM as they are doing now
(B) User who wants to 16GB RAM go happy with the additional 8GB purchase.
(C) Now those want to stick 8GB RAM they don't mind as their workloads not that RAM demanding, if required save it a little bit more and buy later.


----------



## RumbaMon19 (Sep 29, 2020)

jackal_79 said:


> I am not able to find any Ethernet port for this mentioned in spec. Is that correct?



No, It does not have one.



sling-shot said:


> Also unfortunately they tend to have lesser ports too so one cannot even connect USB adapters as much as needed



I am looking for a USB-Ethernet, But The ones I found are of 1K, From Tp-Link, Whilst generic cost half that. So any other cheaper alts.?


----------



## sling-shot (Sep 29, 2020)

The one I have is generic bought from local shop. Worked in the few instances so far.


----------



## omega44-xt (Sep 29, 2020)

dissel said:


> Very informative video,
> 
> I don't understand this, *why laptop motherboards makers are not installing the 8GB module into the motherboard instead of 4GB? *I mean at least for Ryzen 4000 series which get released 2020 - 4GB RAM for 2020 system, So when laptop manufacturer indulges into cost-cutting measure they can release the laptop with 8GB soldered RAM by the chipset manufacturer and one slot empty, and the user will add another 8GB once they get the machine - Yes I understand dual channel thing out of the box, Just put inside a label of warning 'Your PC came with Single Channel Memory installed. To unlock the full dual-channel potential, please install additional RAM, here is the specification."
> 
> ...


Cost cutting (50k laptops are usually $500 & those are cheap laptops) & trying to make their higher-end series look better (like Zenbook is better than Vivobook for Asus). 

Also, most users will never open their laptop & install 2nd RAM stick on their own, so added advantage of dual-channel from the get go is good. Honestly, 8GB RAM is sufficient for most people who buy a multimedia laptop. I'm a heavy user, currently doing my job using my laptop & 16GB is fine for me (although I fill up 14-15GB at times).


----------



## jackal_79 (Sep 29, 2020)

sling-shot said:


> Newer laptops are going towards 'thin and light' craze so much that they are skipping that.
> 
> Also unfortunately they tend to have lesser ports too so one cannot even connect USB adapters as much as needed.


For some reason I am not comfortable not having an Ethernet port. Even though I am reluctant to buy Chinese models how is Lenovo these days? Do they have any amd based models?

Sent from my SM-G955F using Tapatalk


----------



## omega44-xt (Sep 29, 2020)

jackal_79 said:


> For some reason I am not comfortable not having an Ethernet port. Even though I am reluctant to buy Chinese models how is Lenovo these days? Do they have any amd based models?
> 
> Sent from my SM-G955F using Tapatalk


Lenovo & HP have been good enough with some well-priced laptops, unlike Dell which is just overpriced.


----------



## RumbaMon19 (Sep 29, 2020)

sling-shot said:


> The one I have is generic bought from local shop. Worked in the few instances so far.




You faced anything like speed issue or latency etc.? Also what is the max. Speed u can get?


----------



## jackal_79 (Sep 29, 2020)

omega44-xt said:


> Lenovo & HP have been good enough with some well-priced laptops, unlike Dell which is just overpriced.


Any specific models you can recommend?

Sent from my SM-G955F using Tapatalk


----------



## sling-shot (Sep 29, 2020)

RumbaMon19 said:


> You faced anything like speed issue or latency etc.? Also what is the max. Speed u can get?


I didn't test that because I needed it only for configuring my modem-router.


----------



## omega44-xt (Sep 29, 2020)

jackal_79 said:


> Any specific models you can recommend?
> 
> Sent from my SM-G955F using Tapatalk


Supply issues right now. Lenovo S145 & S340 had good models once upon a time, now usually good models go OOS soon & I don't remember their model numbers.


----------



## jackal_79 (Sep 29, 2020)

omega44-xt said:


> Supply issues right now. Lenovo S145 & S340 had good models once upon a time, now usually good models go OOS soon & I don't remember their model numbers.


I just checked out the models in Lenovo site and both are out of stock. They have only 3 amd based models( not good configuration) and all good Intel based one's are high priced. Back to Asus again.

Sent from my SM-G955F using Tapatalk


----------



## sling-shot (Oct 9, 2020)

I am really hating on ASUS for sticking with 4 soldered + 4 GB RAM strategy even in the new 4xxx series laptops. 

The guy who took this decision must be a sadist.


----------



## thetechfreak (Oct 11, 2020)

I was just casually going through laptops ok both Amazon and Flipkart. It seems a majority of the models listed there are just out of stock.

Also, prices have been going rather high. Especially, nowadays one needs to shell out atleast 40K for a 256GB SSD, 8GB RAM Laptop with i3 10th gen!(or Ryzen)

This inflation of price and lack of availability of models with more RAM definitely feels like a matter of concern. 

Sent from my vivo 1807 using Tapatalk


----------



## sling-shot (Oct 11, 2020)

*www.flipkart.com/asus-vivobook-14-...49?pid=COMFSKF9ZWGMFX4D&pageUID=1602384831277
After lots of head banging and searching online and offline (no Ryzen products are in stock with local dealers of both ASUS and HP) I have almost decided to go for this ASUS Vivobook 14 model. 

But I am worried because there seems to be a nearly 10 K price difference between Amazon and Flipkart for this model. 

What am I missing here? Seller is RetailNet.


----------



## jackal_79 (Oct 11, 2020)

sling-shot said:


> *www.flipkart.com/asus-vivobook-14-...49?pid=COMFSKF9ZWGMFX4D&pageUID=1602384831277
> After lots of head banging and searching online and offline (no Ryzen products are in stock with local dealers of both ASUS and HP) I have almost decided to go for this ASUS Vivobook 14 model.
> 
> But I am worried because there seems to be a nearly 10 K price difference between Amazon and Flipkart for this model.
> ...


I don't think that's available in Amazon. Not able to find on Amazon

Sent from my SM-G955F using Tapatalk


----------



## omega44-xt (Oct 11, 2020)

sling-shot said:


> *www.flipkart.com/asus-vivobook-14-...49?pid=COMFSKF9ZWGMFX4D&pageUID=1602384831277
> After lots of head banging and searching online and offline (no Ryzen products are in stock with local dealers of both ASUS and HP) I have almost decided to go for this ASUS Vivobook 14 model.
> 
> But I am worried because there seems to be a nearly 10 K price difference between Amazon and Flipkart for this model.
> ...


I have seen models with those specs at similar price from Acer & Lenovo at times, so its fine. That seller is an old one, so should be fine. I think its FK themselves who is selling it.


----------



## sling-shot (Oct 11, 2020)

jackal_79 said:


> I don't think that's available in Amazon. Not able to find on Amazon
> 
> Sent from my SM-G955F using Tapatalk


In that it might be some similar model. And I got confused. May be it was some Intel processor too. Amazon has a nasty habit of showing Intel based models in between AMD even when searching specifically for Ryzen.


----------



## jackal_79 (Oct 11, 2020)

sling-shot said:


> In that it might be some similar model. And I got confused. May be it was some Intel processor too. Amazon has a nasty habit of showing Intel based models in between AMD even when searching specifically for Ryzen.


Yes it's a Intel based model available on Amazon for around 45 k.

Sent from my SM-G955F using Tapatalk


----------



## omega44-xt (Oct 11, 2020)

sling-shot said:


> In that it might be some similar model. And I got confused. May be it was some Intel processor too. Amazon has a nasty habit of showing Intel based models in between AMD even when searching specifically for Ryzen.


Saw it happen. But I know for a fact that amazon has much superior search engine.


----------



## sling-shot (Oct 11, 2020)

Is screen protector film for laptops a thing? 

My last HP has a small chip in the screen due to probably damage from sand or sharp object. This happened in spite of being cared for like a child. 

Any other suggestions like additional warranty?


----------



## omega44-xt (Oct 11, 2020)

sling-shot said:


> Is screen protector film for laptops a thing?
> 
> My last HP has a small chip in the screen due to probably damage from sand or sharp object. This happened in spite of being cared for like a child.
> 
> Any other suggestions like additional warranty?


I hate screen protectors because most laptops/monitors have anti-glare panel & glossy screen protectors hamper the experience significantly.


----------



## sling-shot (Oct 11, 2020)

That is true. I will decide after getting laptop in hand then. 

Any other accessories? Pouch probably won't be in the package.


----------



## dissel (Oct 11, 2020)

sling-shot said:


> But I am worried because there seems to be a nearly 10 K price difference between Amazon and Flipkart for this model.
> 
> What am I missing here? Seller is RetailNet.



I'm looking for a 4500U model for a long long time with RAM upgradability, I'm perfectly fine if it offers 16GB RAM out of the Box which is not going to happen any time soon. On the other hand pricing of the RetailNet of Flipkart is consistent - Once they declared the price they usually don't change but For Apario Retail of Amazon IN - They fluctuate the price like any other small seller....I observe this HP Envy's 360 price as well HP Omen's Price.
RetialNet stick to the price of HP Omen 4600H + 1650 Ti to 76k fromn the Day 1 but for the same Apario Retail doing the hell of up / down like any small seller - Similar trend observed in HP Envy 360 pricing, once upon a time Apario Hit the 86k for it but RetailNet stick it's pricing to the 75k - Never changed it.

Also similar pricing up/down shown by the Apario with some other ASUS 4500U/4700U model - Model I'm here talking about the one which Geeky Ranjit reviewed 2-3 months back.

Anyhow my respect goes to RetailNet for their price consistency.


----------



## dissel (Oct 11, 2020)

New 4000U series model listed by Apario with RAM upgradability (12GB Only) here are the below 

4500U + 512GB SSD + 8GB RAM Upgarde Slot (12GB Max)

*www.amazon.in/dp/B08CHZGPCB/?coliid=I1NF5FH6I569O3&colid=102ICFJILJU5T&psc=1&ref_=lv_ov_lig_dp_it
*www.amazon.in/dp/B08CHZ5G3C/?coliid=I1PRKFIEGVVFH8&colid=102ICFJILJU5T&psc=1&ref_=lv_ov_lig_dp_it
*www.amazon.in/dp/B08CHVG9QD/?coliid=I4R8LZAP6N51Z&colid=102ICFJILJU5T&psc=1&ref_=lv_ov_lig_dp_it
4700U + 256GB SSD + 1TB HDD + 8GB RAM Upgarde Slot (12GB Max)

*www.amazon.in/dp/B08CL1CYC3/?coliid=I1JS3DJGUH27LB&colid=102ICFJILJU5T&psc=1&ref_=lv_ov_lig_dp_it
*www.amazon.in/dp/B08CKZN2L3/?coliid=I1U2J73HTP2N23&colid=102ICFJILJU5T&psc=1&ref_=lv_ov_lig_dp_it


----------



## dissel (Oct 11, 2020)

Digit Review on HP's Omen 4800H model - It seems to me a little bit biased, They don't recommend it because it is slower than other models they compared because all of them come with 16GB RAM, They know this but still go ahead and test this laptop with All Adobe Suits and reached to a conclusion, the verdicts that it is not recommended for creative works because Adobe rendering is slower....even at some point they recommend to go with Intel Version of this Laptop (as it comes with 16GB RAM) - They never bother to open up the laptop and upgrade the RAM to 16GB and then put a fair fighting chance.






And yeah the Guy cut his hands with this Laptop......


----------



## sling-shot (Oct 11, 2020)

dissel said:


> New 4000U series model listed by Apario with RAM upgradability (12GB Only) here are the below
> 
> 4500U + 512GB SSD + 8GB RAM Upgarde Slot (12GB Max)
> 
> ...


Good thing that at least RAM is at higher clock. But sadly if we upgrade RAM we lose dual channel advantage which is important for Ryzens with integrated graphics. Such a critical component and they took this foolish decision.


----------



## dissel (Oct 11, 2020)

sling-shot said:


> Good thing that at least RAM is at higher clock. But sadly if we upgrade RAM we lose dual channel advantage which is important for Ryzens with integrated graphics. Such a critical component and they took this foolish decision.



Yeah....that's the biggest obstacle and this is not just for 4000U series processor, this 12GB shortage/blunder or may I call it to sabotage applicable for 3000U series chipset too.....I clearly remember this 12GB upgradability option,

Anyhow found a Guy @ Youtube who bought similar variant in Bangladesh and he upgrades it to 12GB - upon asking he denying the fact and according to him that there is no performance lost.

Below is the video - Feel free to comment on his video


----------



## whitestar_999 (Oct 11, 2020)

omega44-xt said:


> Saw it happen. But I know for a fact that amazon has much superior search engine.


How? Amazon search engine is really bad when you are trying to fine tune the search results because it lists many other products in same category because of some tag.e.g.if you search for pc cabinets & then sort price wise then you will start getting many results for laptop back panels as they are also tagged somewhere in amazon system as pc case. No such issue(or very less of it) in flipkart search.


----------



## sling-shot (Oct 11, 2020)

Not to mention useless ads in between. I think sometimes upto 6 entries per page from search results are ads!


----------



## omega44-xt (Oct 12, 2020)

whitestar_999 said:


> How? Amazon search engine is really bad when you are trying to fine tune the search results because it lists many other products in same category because of some tag.e.g.if you search for pc cabinets & then sort price wise then you will start getting many results for laptop back panels as they are also tagged somewhere in amazon system as pc case. No such issue(or very less of it) in flipkart search.


Amazon search engine ain't as good as Google for sure, but better than FK.  There were many instances for me on FK when I had to be too specific on FK to get my desired search result but not that specific in amazon. Don't remember an example now, but it happened a lot of times with me.


----------



## 123hero (Oct 13, 2020)

omega44-xt said:


> Amazon search engine ain't as good as Google for sure, but better than FK.  There were many instances for me on FK when I had to be too specific on FK to get my desired search result but not that specific in amazon. Don't remember an example now, but it happened a lot of times with me.



FK search is horrible. I searched for "LAPTOP" and it shows me everything but laptops. DUH !!. Whats worse is that even if I clearly type what I want - the search result is full of sponsored content /items. For  if I search Louis Philippe Shirts  -  it shows me some "Dennis Lingo / Highlander" shirts.

AMAZON is more reasonable in the searches.


----------



## thetechfreak (Oct 13, 2020)

123hero said:


> FK search is horrible. I searched for "LAPTOP" and it shows me everything but laptops. DUH !!. Whats worse is that even if I clearly type what I want - the search result is full of sponsored content /items. For if I search Louis Philippe Shirts - it shows me some "Dennis Lingo / Highlander" shirts.
> 
> AMAZON is more reasonable in the searches.


*i.imgur.com/DMUKcRb.jpg 

I guess you should use lower case or reinstall your app. 

Sent from my vivo 1807 using Tapatalk


----------



## 123hero (Oct 13, 2020)

thetechfreak said:


> *i.imgur.com/DMUKcRb.jpg
> 
> I guess you should use lower case or reinstall your app.
> 
> Sent from my vivo 1807 using Tapatalk


 I dont use the app.


----------



## omega44-xt (Oct 13, 2020)

omega44-xt said:


> Amazon search engine ain't as good as Google for sure, but better than FK.  There were many instances for me on FK when I had to be too specific on FK to get my desired search result but not that specific in amazon. Don't remember an example now, but it happened a lot of times with me.


Example of why FK search engine is bad (Ryzen 5 3600X gives correct result):


----------



## 123hero (Oct 14, 2020)

omega44-xt said:


> Example of why FK search engine is bad (Ryzen 5 3600X gives correct result):
> View attachment 19595



Pretty disastrous result considering that the bike shown is not even Yamaha R5


----------



## omega44-xt (Oct 14, 2020)

123hero said:


> Pretty disastrous result considering that the bike shown is not even Yamaha R5


Definitely, not the first time though. That's why I regard amazon's search to be better. I'm not even sure how the algorithm made the decision to show those results, searching inventory by name should bring actual R5 3600X.


----------



## jackal_79 (Oct 15, 2020)

Any good ryzen models expected with 16 GB ram on upcoming Amazon sale?

Sent from my SM-G955F using Tapatalk


----------



## dissel (Oct 15, 2020)

jackal_79 said:


> Any good ryzen models expected with 16 GB ram on upcoming Amazon sale?
> 
> Sent from my SM-G955F using Tapatalk



Didn't find much hope for now.... I'm looking at M513IA line and realize they got 16GB version which may never be going to release in India.
Though Asus Ryzen H series are constantly 'in stock' - may it's known fact that those are heating up quite easily.


----------



## whitestar_999 (Oct 15, 2020)

dissel said:


> Didn't find much hope for now.... I'm looking at M513IA line and realize they got 16GB version which may never be going to release in India.
> Though Asus Ryzen H series are constantly 'in stock' - may it's known fact that those are heating up quite easily.


Asus ryzen H series is fine for cards up to 1650Ti I think.
@omega44-xt @SaiyanGoku


----------



## SaiyanGoku (Oct 15, 2020)

whitestar_999 said:


> Asus ryzen H series is fine for cards up to 1650Ti I think.
> @omega44-xt @SaiyanGoku


3550H is okay till 1650Ti. For 1660Ti or above, 4600H with non-garbage cooling should be preferred.


----------



## scorpio90 (Oct 16, 2020)

By the time I could pay for zephyrus g14 base version, it went out of stock. Why put up on sale if you don't have enough stock to last for a few mins atleast. Its not like smart phones which everyone is buying


----------



## omega44-xt (Oct 16, 2020)

SaiyanGoku said:


> 3550H is okay till 1650Ti. For 1660Ti or above, 4600H with non-garbage cooling should be preferred.


+1 to this

There's an Acer Nitro 5 with i5 + 1650Ti on sale for 63k on FK, so that's a good choice as well.


----------



## KayKashyap (Oct 16, 2020)

Hi all,  any thoughts on the below link? i mean does it look genuine and good deal?

Acer Predator Helios 300 Core i5 10th Gen - (16 GB/1 TB HDD/256 GB SSD/Windows 10 Home/6 GB Graphics/NVIDIA Geforce RTX 2060/144 Hz) PH315-53-594S Gaming Laptop
*dl.flipkart.com/dl/acer-predator-h...9?pid=COMFR6AAGPGGUHEH&cmpid=product.share.pp


----------



## Chetan1991 (Oct 16, 2020)

Please suggest a laptop for ~45k for multitasking and occasional gaming. If there is a powerful one under sale at Flipkart or Amazon that would be nice.

Thanks in advance.


----------



## sling-shot (Oct 16, 2020)

If only the display was a bit better ASUS Vivobook 14 with Ryzen 4500U might have been the one for you. It is available for around 45 K on Flipkart. 

I bought it for 51 K last week  but the matte screen looks so poor that I don't want to recommend it to anyone.

EDIT: The listing has changed. Presently it seems to be retailing for ~48K but if you use SBI card you will get 1 K discount. 
*www.flipkart.com/asus-vivobook-14-...a-ek581t-thin-light-laptop/p/itm5406815a95d31


----------



## SaiyanGoku (Oct 17, 2020)

Chetan1991 said:


> occasional gaming.


Asking specifically, which games would you like to play on Vega 8 or Vega 6?


----------



## SaiyanGoku (Oct 17, 2020)

KayKashyap said:


> Hi all, any thoughts on the below link? i mean does it look genuine and good deal?


Overpriced IMO. Should've come with 9750H or 4600H.


----------



## whitestar_999 (Oct 17, 2020)

Chetan1991 said:


> Please suggest a laptop for ~45k for multitasking and occasional gaming. If there is a powerful one under sale at Flipkart or Amazon that would be nice.
> 
> Thanks in advance.


Too late, there was an acer aspire 7 with ryzen 3550H 8gb ram 512gb ssd ips screen & GTX1650 selling for 44999 with 3k sbi credit card discount(1750+1250 assuming that card has not been used till now in this bbd sale) so effectively 42k. Now it is out of stock but if it comes back then get it asap especially today because today is the last day for 10% off up to 1750 sbi credit card offer & from tomorrow/18th it will be 10% off up to 1500 so total discount will be (1500+1250=2750).
@SaiyanGoku


----------



## KayKashyap (Oct 17, 2020)

SaiyanGoku said:


> Overpriced IMO. Should've come with 9750H or 4600H.


oh yea that's a let down, any suggestions around similar specs on the similar price range?


----------



## Chetan1991 (Oct 17, 2020)

SaiyanGoku said:


> Asking specifically, which games would you like to play on Vega 8 or Vega 6?


Gaming is a nice to have, but not a priority. I believe decent iGPUs can handle10 yo racing titles at mid setting now, right?


----------



## omega44-xt (Oct 17, 2020)

KayKashyap said:


> Hi all,  any thoughts on the below link? i mean does it look genuine and good deal?
> 
> Acer Predator Helios 300 Core i5 10th Gen - (16 GB/1 TB HDD/256 GB SSD/Windows 10 Home/6 GB Graphics/NVIDIA Geforce RTX 2060/144 Hz) PH315-53-594S Gaming Laptop
> *dl.flipkart.com/dl/acer-predator-h...9?pid=COMFR6AAGPGGUHEH&cmpid=product.share.pp


If possible pay 10k extra for i7, will help as quad cores are barely enough these days. If you can't then get that i5 variant as its still a great choice.


----------



## whitestar_999 (Oct 17, 2020)

Chetan1991 said:


> Gaming is a nice to have, but not a priority. I believe decent iGPUs can handle10 yo racing titles at mid setting now, right?


Should be but if this model comes back into stock then get it eyes closed because you won't get such feature in a regular non-gaming laptop even at 60k(& this price is after discount).
*www.flipkart.com/acer-aspire-7-ryz...715-41g-r6s8-gaming-laptop/p/itm56e58b0c59ea3


----------



## KayKashyap (Oct 17, 2020)

omega44-xt said:


> If possible pay 10k extra for i7, will help as quad cores are barely enough these days. If you can't then get that i5 variant as its still a great choice.


Alright, I'll check for the i7 model. thanks


----------



## jackal_79 (Oct 17, 2020)

whitestar_999 said:


> Should be but if this model comes back into stock then get it eyes closed because you won't get such feature in a regular non-gaming laptop even at 60k(& this price is after discount).
> *www.flipkart.com/acer-aspire-7-ryz...715-41g-r6s8-gaming-laptop/p/itm56e58b0c59ea3


It's available on acer store for 57999. Is that still worth buying?

Sent from my SM-G955F using Tapatalk


----------



## RumbaMon19 (Oct 17, 2020)

Hey guys, My dad's laptop is facing a strange issue. When the laptop boots up, The screen colour is warm. and yellowish,. When the notification button in the right corner is pressed, the screen tone changes to cool, blueish. It stays like that for about a minute, then turn to warm again. It is AMD ryzen 5 based asus vivobook. The problem is not with driver, as i have tried updating, reinstalling them. I even reinstalled windows, but still it aint fixing it. Please suggest a solution ASAP cause it causes a lot of strain in eyes.


----------



## whitestar_999 (Oct 17, 2020)

jackal_79 said:


> It's available on acer store for 57999. Is that still worth buying?
> 
> Sent from my SM-G955F using Tapatalk


It is available on flipkart for 44990 & with sbi credit card which has not been used till now in BBD sale today you can get extra 3000 off while from tomorrow you will get extra 2750 off on it.


----------



## whitestar_999 (Oct 17, 2020)

RumbaMon19 said:


> Hey guys, My dad's laptop is facing a strange issue. When the laptop boots up, The screen colour is warm. and yellowish,. When the notification button in the right corner is pressed, the screen tone changes to cool, blueish. It stays like that for about a minute, then turn to warm again. It is AMD ryzen 5 based asus vivobook. The problem is not with driver, as i have tried updating, reinstalling them. I even reinstalled windows, but still it aint fixing it. Please suggest a solution ASAP cause it causes a lot of strain in eyes.


Best way to rule out any hardware issue, check with some live linux usb.


----------



## RumbaMon19 (Oct 17, 2020)

whitestar_999 said:


> Best way to rule out any hardware issue, check with some live linux usb.



No problem in that. The tone is ok, and no change at all.


----------



## SaiyanGoku (Oct 17, 2020)

whitestar_999 said:


> It is available on flipkart for 44990 & with sbi credit card which has not been used till now in BBD sale today you can get extra 3000 off while from tomorrow you will get extra 2750 off on it.


Out of stock on flipkart


----------



## whitestar_999 (Oct 17, 2020)

RumbaMon19 said:


> No problem in that. The tone is ok, and no change at all.


Then most likely some win 10 update is causing the issue, try win 10 system reset.


----------



## whitestar_999 (Oct 17, 2020)

SaiyanGoku said:


> Out of stock on flipkart


It is coming & going out of stock since the sale started, you need to check the product page every 10-15 min.


----------



## mitraark (Oct 17, 2020)

KayKashyap said:


> Hi all,  any thoughts on the below link? i mean does it look genuine and good deal?
> 
> Acer Predator Helios 300 Core i5 10th Gen - (16 GB/1 TB HDD/256 GB SSD/Windows 10 Home/6 GB Graphics/NVIDIA Geforce RTX 2060/144 Hz) PH315-53-594S Gaming Laptop
> *dl.flipkart.com/dl/acer-predator-h...9?pid=COMFR6AAGPGGUHEH&cmpid=product.share.pp



*www.flipkart.com/acer-predator-hel...n=homepage&ssid=xgw5rpk80lp0otmo1602957896560
This one is almost same but has a 1650ti for 20k less price. Even if i had a budget of 100k, it would have been difficult for me to ignore the extra premium being asked for the GPU upgrade..


----------



## jackal_79 (Oct 18, 2020)

whitestar_999 said:


> It is coming & going out of stock since the sale started, you need to check the product page every 10-15 min.


actually there are 2 models of A715-41G. The one with Ryzen 7 3750H and with 3550H. 3550H is available with both FK and acer store at 54,990. Here's a comparison link. Please suggest.

*store.acer.com/en-in/aspire-7-a715-75g-nh.q8dsi.001*store.acer.com/en-in/aspire-7-a715-75g-nh.q8dsi.002


----------



## whitestar_999 (Oct 18, 2020)

jackal_79 said:


> actually there are 2 models of A715-41G. The one with Ryzen 7 3750H and with 3550H. 3550H is available with both FK and acer store at 54,990. Here's a comparison link. Please suggest.
> 
> *store.acer.com/en-in/aspire-7-a715-75g-nh.q8dsi.001*store.acer.com/en-in/aspire-7-a715-75g-nh.q8dsi.002


The first one with ryzen 3550H was available on flipkart for 44990 & 2nd one with 3750H is available for 54990 & first one was a steal deal at 42k for most users unless they don't like extra weight or design of this model. 2nd one with 3750H is not such a good deal considering you can still get i5 9300H version of same 1st model on flipkart at 49990-2750=47240.


----------



## omega44-xt (Oct 18, 2020)

mitraark said:


> *www.flipkart.com/acer-predator-hel...n=homepage&ssid=xgw5rpk80lp0otmo1602957896560
> This one is almost same but has a 1650ti for 20k less price. Even if i had a budget of 100k, it would have been difficult for me to ignore the extra premium being asked for the GPU upgrade..


1660Ti is almost 30-40% faster than 1650Ti, so definitely worth it for gamers. Laptop 1660Ti is more powerful than Xbox One X & likely Series S' GPU as well, so helps with longevity in terms of game support.


----------



## omega44-xt (Oct 18, 2020)

jackal_79 said:


> actually there are 2 models of A715-41G. The one with Ryzen 7 3750H and with 3550H. 3550H is available with both FK and acer store at 54,990. Here's a comparison link. Please suggest.
> 
> *store.acer.com/en-in/aspire-7-a715-75g-nh.q8dsi.001*store.acer.com/en-in/aspire-7-a715-75g-nh.q8dsi.002


This will perform better as i5 9300H is a bit better than even R7 3750H (in games & productivity by 5-10%):
Acer Aspire 7 Core i5 9th Gen - (8 GB/512 GB SSD/Windows 10 Home/4 GB Graphics/NVIDIA Geforce GTX 1650/60 Hz) A715-75G-50SA Gaming Laptop Rs.79999  Price in India - Buy Acer Aspire 7 Core i5 9th Gen - (8 GB/512 GB SSD/Windows 10 Home/4 GB Graphics/NVIDIA Geforce GTX 1650/60 Hz) A715-75G-50SA Gaming Laptop Charcoal Black Online - Acer : Flipkart.com
But I have my reservations about its thermal solution.

If you can clone OS to SSD yourself, then get this Nitro 5 + 500GB M.2 SSD (Kingston A2000 or WD SN550) for 5k:
Amazon.in
Amazon.in: Buy Kingston 500GB A2000 M.2 2280 Nvme Internal SSD PCIe Up to 2000MB/S (SA2000M8/500G) Online at Low Prices in India | Kingston Reviews & Ratings
You have to contact Acer support for SSD installation though, they charge 500 for it.

Otherwise, get this:
Amazon.in


----------



## KayKashyap (Oct 18, 2020)

mitraark said:


> *www.flipkart.com/acer-predator-hel...n=homepage&ssid=xgw5rpk80lp0otmo1602957896560
> This one is almost same but has a 1650ti for 20k less price. Even if i had a budget of 100k, it would have been difficult for me to ignore the extra premium being asked for the GPU upgrade..



The above is currently OOS. also the MSI model which was available before @ 94K is also not available currently, the only nearest option now is Acer predator @99k.


----------



## RumbaMon19 (Oct 18, 2020)

whitestar_999 said:


> Then most likely some win 10 update is causing the issue, try win 10 system reset.



As I mentioned before, I tried reinstalling the windows, but on installing drivers, this issue comes into play. It has been for a while now, disturbing me a lot.


----------



## jackal_79 (Oct 18, 2020)

whitestar_999 said:


> The first one with ryzen 3550H was available on flipkart for 44990 & 2nd one with 3750H is available for 54990 & first one was a steal deal at 42k for most users unless they don't like extra weight or design of this model. 2nd one with 3750H is not such a good deal considering you can still get i5 9300H version of same 1st model on flipkart at 49990-2750=47240.


Saw the Intel version of 49990. Since I don't have sbi card will have to buy on listed price only. If only it was available on Amazon. Have you heard any review or user opinions on this? I am not going to use it for much gaming anyways. Do you know any drawbacks of this model? Only thing I saw was it didn't come with pre installed office.

Sent from my SM-G955F using Tapatalk


----------



## whitestar_999 (Oct 18, 2020)

jackal_79 said:


> Saw the Intel version of 49990. Since I don't have sbi card will have to buy on listed price only. If only it was available on Amazon. Have you heard any review or user opinions on this? I am not going to use it for much gaming anyways. Do you know any drawbacks of this model? Only thing I saw was it didn't come with pre installed office.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G955F using Tapatalk


Intel version runs hotter & acer nitro 5 model will need some tweaking on your part to control the temps a bit in case you decided to play games on it for long duration but for typical usage & some occasional gaming it should be fine. 
@omega44-xt 

There is similar model available on amazon with a bit higher price & ryzen 3550H processor which is also a bit weaker than i5 9300H but also runs cooler.
*www.amazon.in/Acer-AN515-43-Proces...=1603012119&sprefix=acer+nitro,aps,656&sr=8-4


----------



## omega44-xt (Oct 18, 2020)

whitestar_999 said:


> Intel version runs hotter & acer nitro 5 model will need some tweaking on your part to control the temps a bit in case you decided to play games on it for long duration but for typical usage & some occasional gaming it should be fine.
> @omega44-xt
> 
> There is similar model available on amazon with a bit higher price & ryzen 3550H processor which is also a bit weaker than i5 9300H but also runs cooler.
> *www.amazon.in/Acer-AN515-43-Proces...=1603012119&sprefix=acer+nitro,aps,656&sr=8-4


I think Nitro 5 with i5 & 1650 should be fine, at least it has 2 fans & a decent number of heat pipes, no idea about the cooling of Aspire 7.


----------



## khalil1210 (Oct 20, 2020)

I am looking for a laptop for a friend around 30k - 

is this a good one *www.amazon.in/ASUS-VivoBook-M409DA-EK146T-Integrated-Transparent/dp/B082PB9GDN

it costs around 36k or could i get anything cheaper


----------



## omega44-xt (Oct 20, 2020)

khalil1210 said:


> I am looking for a laptop for a friend around 30k -
> 
> is this a good one Amazon.in
> 
> it costs around 36k or could i get anything cheaper


Out of stock. Under 40k is a great price for those specs considering you barely even get i3 + SSD under 40k these days. R5 3500U performs similar to i5 U & G suffix CPUs.

This is good for 30k, obviously inferior to previous one:
Amazon.in


----------



## khalil1210 (Oct 20, 2020)

omega44-xt said:


> Out of stock. Under 40k is a great price for those specs considering you barely even get i3 + SSD under 40k these days. R5 3500U performs similar to i5 U & G suffix CPUs.
> 
> This is good for 30k, obviously inferior to previous one:
> Amazon.in




Thanks, yeah most of them are out of stock

I think people are buying crazy or stock is very less.

So will look for ryzen5 under 40k with 8gb ram and ssd

The laptop I mentioned was there for 30 mins and went out of stock


----------



## SaiyanGoku (Oct 20, 2020)

khalil1210 said:


> So will look for ryzen5 under 40k with 8gb ram and ssd


Lenovo S145 3500U, 8GB ram and 512 GB ssd was a good deal at ~36k after discounts.


----------



## khalil1210 (Oct 20, 2020)

SaiyanGoku said:


> Lenovo S145 3500U, 8GB ram and 512 GB ssd was a good deal at ~36k after discounts.


in amazon ?


----------



## SaiyanGoku (Oct 20, 2020)

khalil1210 said:


> in amazon ?


Flipkart


----------



## omega44-xt (Oct 20, 2020)

khalil1210 said:


> Thanks, yeah most of them are out of stock
> 
> I think people are buying crazy or stock is very less.
> 
> ...


Both

Due to WFH & online education, people are buying 30-50k laptops, so high demand. Corona has impacted supply chain, so lower supply as well now.


----------



## ysmonyog (Oct 22, 2020)

I want to add another 8gb to existing stock 8gb RAM (2133 Mhz, cpuz screenshot attached) in Asus ZX53VW laptop. Should I get it done from Asus service centre or buy compatible RAM and install. Please suggest compatible RAM also.


----------



## SaiyanGoku (Oct 22, 2020)

ysmonyog said:


> I want to add another 8gb to existing stock 8gb RAM (2133 Mhz, cpuz screenshot attached) in Asus ZX53VW laptop. Should I get it done from Asus service centre or buy compatible RAM and install. Please suggest compatible RAM also.


Could you please take screenshot from windows instead of a mobile screen? 
If you are comfortable in DIYing it, then go ahead and upgrade it yourself. Also, 2133 MHz is too low. Would've suggested to go with 2 new, at least 2666 Mhz sticks.


----------



## kg11sgbg (Oct 23, 2020)

To everyone here...
How about the ASUS Vivobook Ultra 15 M513IA series notebook with AMD Ryzen 5 4500U processor/APU ?
Does it support upgradeability uptill 12GB RAM only?


----------



## dissel (Oct 23, 2020)

kg11sgbg said:


> To everyone here...
> How about the ASUS Vivobook Ultra 15 M513IA series notebook with AMD Ryzen 5 4500U processor/APU ?
> Does it support upgradeability uptill 12GB RAM only?



Page No *285* and *286* - here in this thread we discuss why 12GB RAM is not good and the next page about 513IA and YT video of Bangladesh unboxing the similar product.
Also remember there are full 16GB version available of the same according to ASUS website but it may not ever come to India, In 16 GB version you don't lose dual-channel capability, unlike 4+4 = 8GB version.
I think in 16GB version there must be 8GB soldered and another 8GB stick at the slot....user may not need even upgrade.

*i.imgur.com/y2xG1Eg.png


----------



## omega44-xt (Oct 23, 2020)

dissel said:


> Page No *285* and *286* - here in this thread we discuss why 12GB RAM is not good and the next page about 513IA and YT video of Bangladesh unboxing the similar product.
> Also remember there are full 16GB version available of the same according to ASUS website but it may not ever come to India, In 16 GB version you don't lose dual-channel capability, unlike 4+4 = 8GB version.
> I think in 16GB version there must be 8GB soldered and another 8GB stick at the slot....user may not need even upgrade.
> 
> *i.imgur.com/y2xG1Eg.png


For normal usage, which most people buying such a laptop will be doing, losing that 10-15% extra performance from dual channel is not something observable. Yes, it will help the iGPU noticeably, but again, these aren't meant for gaming. 8GB RAM is sufficient for normal usage & 12GB gives sufficient headroom. So IMO lack of proper 16GB dual-channel shouldn't be a deal breaker.

R5 4500U laptops at 50k are excellent choice for general usage, is very powerful & is efficient as well.


----------



## dissel (Oct 23, 2020)

omega44-xt said:


> For normal usage, which most people buying such a laptop will be doing, losing that 10-15% extra performance from dual channel is not something observable. Yes, it will help the iGPU noticeably, but again, these aren't meant for gaming. 8GB RAM is sufficient for normal usage & 12GB gives sufficient headroom. So IMO lack of proper 16GB dual-channel shouldn't be a deal breaker.
> 
> R5 4500U laptops at 50k are excellent choice for general usage, is very powerful & is efficient as well.



I'm worried about the RAM allocation of Ryzen IGPU's - Many manufacturers reseved 2GB RAM for Radeon Graphics, (Example ; HP Envy 360) so in that case, people left out only less than 6GB RAM - Not sure about 513IA though...


----------



## RumbaMon19 (Oct 23, 2020)

dissel said:


> I'm worried about the RAM allocation of Ryzen IGPU's - Many manufacturers reseved 2GB RAM for Radeon Graphics, (Example ; HP Envy 360) so in that case, people left out only less than 6GB RAM - Not sure about 513IA though...



Higher probabily that 2GB will be reserved as they did it with its older model, One with ryzen 3500U.


----------



## kg11sgbg (Oct 23, 2020)

Is the BIOS lockedin this laptop?
Otherwise allocation of graphics memory could be arranged according to different configurations.

I WAS NEVER A GAMER AND NEVER INTEND TO.
Here lossof dual channel functionality is not any issue for me.

What is your take on this laptop(ASUS VivoBook Ultra 15 M513IA) @whitestar_999  and @SaiyanGoku ?


----------



## RumbaMon19 (Oct 23, 2020)

kg11sgbg said:


> Is the BIOS lockedin this laptop?
> Otherwise allocation of graphics memory could be arranged according to different configurations.
> 
> I WAS NEVER A GAMER AND NEVER INTEND TO.
> ...



You cannot adjust graphical memmory. MAJOR CON WHICH I AM FACING and thinking how to fix.....


----------



## omega44-xt (Oct 23, 2020)

kg11sgbg said:


> Is the BIOS lockedin this laptop?
> Otherwise allocation of graphics memory could be arranged according to different configurations.
> 
> I WAS NEVER A GAMER AND NEVER INTEND TO.
> ...


It's good enough at 50k considering the current scenario.


----------



## whitestar_999 (Oct 23, 2020)

kg11sgbg said:


> What is your take on this laptop(ASUS VivoBook Ultra 15 M513IA)


In my opinion if its screen is ips(not sure) or at least much better than below avg tn panel on older vivobook models & its price comes out to be around 45k then only it is worth buying else in just ended flipkart bbd sale acer aspire 7 with ryzen 3550H+GTX1650+8gb ram+512gb ssd+ips panel went for as low as 42k after 3k sbi card discount.


----------



## dissel (Oct 24, 2020)

kg11sgbg said:


> Is the BIOS lockedin this laptop?
> Otherwise allocation of graphics memory could be arranged according to different configurations.



If you must know the answer is a Big NO, you can't change the Graphics Ram Allocation in the BIOS, which is pre deiced by the manufacturer - It is the downside of the Ryzen not only 4000 U series but it also exists in 3000 U series too.
Many people despite knowing this ignore it and go ahead buy their desired U series machine and end up only 5.6GB Ram and soon realize their Andriod / IOS device got more or similar quantity RAM, Then they go to the manufacturer website and curse them.

I'm following this for a long time and when the 4000 series announced I was expecting the manufacturer may decide that 8GB bare minimum for 2020 and so they soldiered 8GB by default and provide an empty slot for an upgrade so the user can live with 16GB (16 - 2 = 14) for next 4-5 years but it was not the case.


----------



## omega44-xt (Oct 24, 2020)

dissel said:


> If you must know the answer is a Big NO, you can't change the Graphics Ram Allocation in the BIOS, which is pre deiced by the manufacturer - It is the downside of the Ryzen not only 4000 U series but it also exists in 3000 U series too.
> Many people despite knowing this ignore it and go ahead buy their desired U series machine and end up only 5.6GB Ram and soon realize their Andriod / IOS device got more or similar quantity RAM, Then they go to the manufacturer website and curse them.
> 
> I'm following this for a long time and when the 4000 series announced I was expecting the manufacturer may decide that 8GB bare minimum for 2020 and so they soldiered 8GB by default and provide an empty slot for an upgrade so the user can live with 16GB (16 - 2 = 14) for next 4-5 years but it was not the case.


I use 8GB RAM when using multiple apps & chrome with multiple tabs, so IMO 8GB is sufficient for most people, 12GB (or actual 10GB in Ryzen laptops) is actually enough for years to come. Only when I run games or other heavy apps like blender, does my RAM usage go over 10GB.

8GB soldered would have been nice for sure, but these multimedia laptops & ultrabooks charge a lot for RAM.


----------



## kg11sgbg (Oct 24, 2020)

whitestar_999 said:


> In my opinion if its screen is ips(not sure) or at least much better than below avg tn panel on older vivobook models & its price comes out to be around 45k then only it is worth buying else in just ended flipkart bbd sale acer aspire 7 with ryzen 3550H+GTX1650+8gb ram+512gb ssd+ips panel went for as low as 42k after 3k sbi card discount.


Actually I want an AMD Ryzen 5 4k series.
Screen *MUST* be 15.6inch.

Which manufacturers are giving besides ASUS below the Rs.50k segment?


----------



## whitestar_999 (Oct 24, 2020)

kg11sgbg said:


> Actually I want an AMD Ryzen 5 4k series.
> Screen *MUST* be 15.6inch.
> 
> Which manufacturers are giving besides ASUS below the Rs.50k segment?


As far as I know only asus giving ryzen 4xxxU processor in 15.6" screen around 50k.


----------



## sling-shot (Oct 27, 2020)

I have bought the 14 inch model of Vivobook recently (unfortunately just before the sale). 

The word I can use to describe the screen is *horrible*. It is matte finish which actually renders text less readable and with Windows thinking small font size and low contrast colour scheme is the in thing, you would need to buy an eagle to read the screen. I cannot recommend this model due to display alone. 

I need guidance in assessing the actual RAM usage but according to a Rainmeter widget it has around 7+ GB of RAM available for Windows. I think only 512 MB is 'hard' reserved for graphics. But my knowledge is superficial in this regard. If you could advise the proper tool to measure it the correct way, I would be happy to report the resutls. 

I can also check the BIOS options deeply but on a cursory glance I did not find options to change memory allotted to GPU. Ryzens are supposed to use RAM for GPU dynamically I think.


----------



## RumbaMon19 (Oct 27, 2020)

sling-shot said:


> I have bought the 14 inch model of Vivobook recently (unfortunately just before the sale).
> 
> The word I can use to describe the screen is *horrible*. It is matte finish which actually renders text less readable and with Windows thinking small font size and low contrast colour scheme is the in thing, you would need to buy an eagle to read the screen. I cannot recommend this model due to display alone.
> 
> ...



Check task manager for hardware ram. Mine does not have any option in BIOS to change RAM allocation.  And Yes, the display is really pathetic. Anything which can be done to improve it?


----------



## sling-shot (Oct 27, 2020)

Hopefully playing around with colours/theme will help a bit. Being FullHD on 14" display the size of font was bound to be small. 

I have set the scaling factor to 125 vs. recommended 150% and then in Accessibility increased font size.


----------



## whitestar_999 (Oct 27, 2020)

sling-shot said:


> I have bought the 14 inch model of Vivobook recently (unfortunately just before the sale).


Was it X series model or M series?



sling-shot said:


> I need guidance in assessing the actual RAM usage but according to a Rainmeter widget it has around 7+ GB of RAM available for Windows. I think only 512 MB is 'hard' reserved for graphics. But my knowledge is superficial in this regard. If you could advise the proper tool to measure it the correct way, I would be happy to report the resutls.


What does it show in task manager performance--memory section(win 8.1/10)?


----------



## RumbaMon19 (Oct 27, 2020)

whitestar_999 said:


> What does it show in task manager performance--memory section(win 8.1/10)?







Any way to adjust this?


----------



## whitestar_999 (Oct 27, 2020)

RumbaMon19 said:


> View attachment 19618
> 
> Any way to adjust this?


Only if there is option in bios which in case of laptops depends on manufacturers & as far as I know ryzen laptops have no such option(only difference is how much ram is reserved for ryzen graphics by manufacturer).


----------



## RumbaMon19 (Oct 27, 2020)

whitestar_999 said:


> Only if there is option in bios which in case of laptops depends on manufacturers & as far as I know ryzen laptops have no such option(only difference is how much ram is reserved for ryzen graphics by manufacturer).



I have the same vivobook as @sling-shot


----------



## sling-shot (Oct 28, 2020)

whitestar_999 said:


> Was it X series model or M series?



*M413IA*




whitestar_999 said:


> What does it show in task manager performance--memory section(win 8.1/10)?
> View attachment 19617



Speed: *3200 MHz*
Hardware reserved: *592 MB*


----------



## sling-shot (Oct 28, 2020)

No option to change allocated memory in BIOS.


----------



## whitestar_999 (Oct 28, 2020)

sling-shot said:


> *M413IA*


It is the newest version & some commented that its screen quality is supposed to be better than older X series vivobooks.



sling-shot said:


> Hardware reserved: *592 MB*


Then I guess asus reserved ~512mb ram on this model for ryzen graphics & you can't change it as usual.


----------



## whitestar_999 (Oct 28, 2020)

@sling-shot can you post screenshot of device manager showing graphics adapter details as on asus site for M413IA model the graphics is mentioned as R3 which is clearly wrong.

Edit: Also try to post a screenshot of cpu-z showing integrated graphics details.


----------



## sling-shot (Oct 28, 2020)

Device manager as well as CPU-Z only say AMD Radeon graphics. They do not mention Vega 3 or anything. It seems AMD has dropped Vega 3/6/ or whatever nomenclature.


----------



## SaiyanGoku (Oct 28, 2020)

whitestar_999 said:


> It is the newest version & some commented that its screen quality is supposed to be better than older X series vivobooks.
> 
> 
> Then I guess asus reserved ~512mb ram on this model for ryzen graphics & you can't change it as usual.


Laptops with excessive vram allocation to GPU without option to change it on top of even 1 soldered ram should not be considered. Sad to see Indian consumers getting stupid laptop configs at higher than international prices again.

Sent from my ONEPLUS A3003 using Tapatalk


----------



## whitestar_999 (Oct 28, 2020)

sling-shot said:


> Device manager as well as CPU-Z only say AMD Radeon graphics. They do not mention Vega 3 or anything. It seems AMD has dropped Vega 3/6/ or whatever nomenclature.


It seems like amd has indeed dropped mentioning specific name for graphics which is unusual as per this review, try with gpu-z to confirm as done in review.
*www.ultrabookreview.com/41207-asus-vivobook-m533ia-review/


----------



## whitestar_999 (Oct 28, 2020)

SaiyanGoku said:


> Laptops with excessive vram allocation to GPU without option to change it on top of even 1 soldered ram should not be considered. Sad to see Indian consumers getting stupid laptop configs at higher than international prices again.
> 
> Sent from my ONEPLUS A3003 using Tapatalk


Usual story of Indian market, I suspect things to get even worse if this "aatmnirbhar" trend start affecting pc parts market.


----------



## kg11sgbg (Oct 28, 2020)

Chinese all the way!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
Without China we are doomed in IT HARDWARE sector!!!

@sling-shot , I am interested about *M513IA
I*n the site it says only upto 12GB upgradeable.Is that so?

Is that availabe in offline shops(brick & mortar)?


----------



## jackal_79 (Oct 28, 2020)

kg11sgbg said:


> Chinese all the way!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> Without China we are doomed in IT HARDWARE sector!!!
> 
> @sling-shot , I am interested about *M513IA
> ...


I visited a local asus store and was told it's available online only.

Sent from my SM-G955F using Tapatalk


----------



## sling-shot (Oct 28, 2020)

I had enquired in the local shops for the previous version with Ryzen 3500U. It was available technically but recently went out of stock about a month or so back. So I suspect this would be available through local channels too. Because it was an interesting CPU for me I went ahead and bought it in spite of poor reviews about screen.

I haven't physically opened up the laptop to check RAM slots but because this configuration of RAM is in the market in various laptops sold by ASUS for quite sometime now, we can say that it is like that. 4 GB soldered and 4 GB in a slot. Can be replaced with 8 GB officially but I think I read somewhere that a person had tried successfully with a 16 GB stick to get 20 GB in total. I am not willing to test it for the time being. Presently 8 GB is working for my light use.


----------



## sling-shot (Oct 28, 2020)

whitestar_999 said:


> It seems like amd has indeed dropped mentioning specific name for graphics which is unusual as per this review, try with gpu-z to confirm as done in review.
> *www.ultrabookreview.com/41207-asus-vivobook-m533ia-review/


----------



## jackal_79 (Oct 28, 2020)

@whitestar_999 @SaiyanGoku @omega44-xt  Just to confirm, below is a good buy? Missed out on previous FK sale planning to book this on FK diwali sale starting tomorrow if price is reduced

*www.flipkart.com/acer-aspire-7-cor...ppn=browse&ssid=zsses0jv000000001603906031889


----------



## whitestar_999 (Oct 28, 2020)

jackal_79 said:


> @whitestar_999 @SaiyanGoku @omega44-xt  Just to confirm, below is a good buy? Missed out on previous FK sale planning to book this on FK diwali sale starting tomorrow if price is reduced
> 
> *www.flipkart.com/acer-aspire-7-cor...ppn=browse&ssid=zsses0jv000000001603906031889


In bbd sale it was available for 46k I think after card discount so this time it should be at least ~50k after card discount. At this price it still seems alright but see if you can get acer nitro with similar config at this price as it has overall better build quality.


----------



## jackal_79 (Oct 29, 2020)

whitestar_999 said:


> In bbd sale it was available for 46k I think after card discount so this time it should be at least ~50k after card discount. At this price it still seems alright but see if you can get acer nitro with similar config at this price as it has overall better build quality.


Can you please share the model?

Sent from my SM-G955F using Tapatalk


----------



## whitestar_999 (Oct 29, 2020)

jackal_79 said:


> Can you please share the model?
> 
> Sent from my SM-G955F using Tapatalk


bbd sale price 44990.
*www.flipkart.com/acer-aspire-7-ryz...715-41g-r6s8-gaming-laptop/p/itm56e58b0c59ea3
bbd sale price 49990.
*www.flipkart.com/acer-aspire-7-cor...715-75g-50sa-gaming-laptop/p/itmff1cbf710ce62


----------



## jackal_79 (Oct 29, 2020)

whitestar_999 said:


> bbd sale price 44990.
> *www.flipkart.com/acer-aspire-7-ryz...715-41g-r6s8-gaming-laptop/p/itm56e58b0c59ea3
> bbd sale price 49990.
> *www.flipkart.com/acer-aspire-7-cor...715-75g-50sa-gaming-laptop/p/itmff1cbf710ce62


Both of this are aspire models. I was asking about nitro models you were referring to.

Sent from my SM-G955F using Tapatalk


----------



## omega44-xt (Oct 29, 2020)

jackal_79 said:


> @whitestar_999 @SaiyanGoku @omega44-xt  Just to confirm, below is a good buy? Missed out on previous FK sale planning to book this on FK diwali sale starting tomorrow if price is reduced
> 
> *www.flipkart.com/acer-aspire-7-cor...ppn=browse&ssid=zsses0jv000000001603906031889


Ok-ish. Not a proper gaming laptop, so might run hot. 

This is a much better choice for same price, but better build quality & thermals:
Buy MSI GL65 Leopard, Intel 9th Gen. i5-9300H, 15.6" FHD Gaming Laptop (8GB/512GB NVMe SSD/Windows 10 Home/Nvidia GTX 1650/ Black/2.3Kg), 9SCXK-065IN Online at Low Prices in India - Amazon.in
Many are claiming poor battery life though & MSI doesn't have as good after sales as others but is providing 2 years of warranty. GL65 is a good model unlike GF65.


----------



## jackal_79 (Oct 29, 2020)

omega44-xt said:


> Ok-ish. Not a proper gaming laptop, so might run hot.
> 
> This is a much better choice for same price, but better build quality & thermals:
> Buy MSI GL65 Leopard, Intel 9th Gen. i5-9300H, 15.6" FHD Gaming Laptop (8GB/512GB NVMe SSD/Windows 10 Home/Nvidia GTX 1650/ Black/2.3Kg), 9SCXK-065IN Online at Low Prices in India - Amazon.in
> Many are claiming poor battery life though & MSI doesn't have as good after sales as others but is providing 2 years of warranty. GL65 is a good model unlike GF65.


Thanks. But just to clarify again, I am not looking for a gaming laptop. But something with good memory and for multimedia use but happy if it supports gaming. Any idea how the display is for aspire models mentioned above? 

Sent from my SM-G955F using Tapatalk


----------



## omega44-xt (Oct 29, 2020)

jackal_79 said:


> Thanks. But just to clarify again, I am not looking for a gaming laptop. But something with good memory and for multimedia use but happy if it supports gaming. Any idea how the display is for aspire models mentioned above?
> 
> Sent from my SM-G955F using Tapatalk


Don't expect much, will be a 60% sRGB display like other laptops of this price range. Check manufacturer specs if its IPS or TN, nothing else to look for (IPS is superior).


----------



## whitestar_999 (Oct 29, 2020)

jackal_79 said:


> Both of this are aspire models. I was asking about nitro models you were referring to.


*www.amazon.in/Acer-AN515-43-Processor-Graphics-Obsidian/dp/B08HR2VDHD/
It was available for less during GIS sale so after card discount its price would have been ~46-47k.


----------



## jackal_79 (Oct 29, 2020)

omega44-xt said:


> Don't expect much, will be a 60% sRGB display like other laptops of this price range. Check manufacturer specs if its IPS or TN, nothing else to look for (IPS is superior).


Aspire 41g with 3550h is mentioned as having ips display whereas Intel version which is higher priced is having only TN display. Could this be correct?

Sent from my SM-G955F using Tapatalk


----------



## omega44-xt (Oct 29, 2020)

jackal_79 said:


> Aspire 41g with 3550h is mentioned as having ips display whereas Intel version which is higher priced is having only TN display. Could this be correct?
> 
> Sent from my SM-G955F using Tapatalk


Can be, Intel CPUs are expensive.


----------



## whitestar_999 (Oct 29, 2020)

jackal_79 said:


> Aspire 41g with 3550h is mentioned as having ips display whereas Intel version which is higher priced is having only TN display. Could this be correct?





omega44-xt said:


> Can be, Intel CPUs are expensive.



*www.flipkart.com/acer-aspire-7-cor...715-75g-50sa-gaming-laptop/p/itmff1cbf710ce62
Looks like an error to me because reviews mention "amazing viewing angles" & I also found this:
*www.intel.in/content/www/in/en/pro...ps/acer-aspire-7-a715-75g-50sa-H79860645.html


----------



## jackal_79 (Oct 30, 2020)

whitestar_999 said:


> *www.amazon.in/Acer-AN515-43-Processor-Graphics-Obsidian/dp/B08HR2VDHD/
> It was available for less during GIS sale so after card discount its price would have been ~46-47k.


 Both AN515-43 and A715-41G have similar configuration. How to decide which is better? iam not able to get a site capable of comparing these.


----------



## whitestar_999 (Oct 31, 2020)

jackal_79 said:


> Both AN515-43 and A715-41G have similar configuration. How to decide which is better? iam not able to get a site capable of comparing these.


A715-41G is aspire 7 series model with ryzen 7 3750H processor so processor wise this model is better but overall build wise Nitro series is better than aspire series.


----------



## omega44-xt (Oct 31, 2020)

whitestar_999 said:


> A715-41G is aspire 7 series model with ryzen 7 3750H processor so processor wise this model is better but overall build wise Nitro series is better than aspire series.


R7 3750H is not much ahead of R5 3550H & i5 9300H is bit better than R7 3750H. So I don't think R7 3750H should be considered as a big positive point.


----------



## whitestar_999 (Oct 31, 2020)

omega44-xt said:


> R7 3750H is not much ahead of R5 3550H & i5 9300H is bit better than R7 3750H. So I don't think R7 3750H should be considered as a big positive point.


You are right, got mislead by ryzen 5 vs 7 naming scheme thinking it should be better but just now checked & difference is similar to 3600 vs 3700x(or in other words negligible).


----------



## omega44-xt (Nov 1, 2020)

whitestar_999 said:


> You are right, got mislead by ryzen 5 vs 7 naming scheme thinking it should be better but just now checked & difference is similar to 3600 vs 3700x(or in other words negligible).


Desktop R5 3600 vs R7 3700X has a huge gap, I think you meant 3600X.


----------



## kg11sgbg (Nov 1, 2020)

ASUS VIVOBOOK KM513IA-EJ398T

How about this?
Last week it was Rs.4K more on Amazon.
Screen may be ordinary,but the hardware specs looks good.

What about your ideas @sling-shot ; @omega44-xt  ; @whitestar_999 ; @SaiyanGoku ?

All others are also welcomed for their views.


----------



## SaiyanGoku (Nov 1, 2020)

kg11sgbg said:


> Screen may be ordinary,but the hardware specs looks good.


Looks overpriced IMO. Only 8GB ram at 63K, is that single stick or 4GB soldered + 4GB single stick (opinion might change depending on the config)? I know the CPU is good enough but come on.


----------



## omega44-xt (Nov 1, 2020)

kg11sgbg said:


> ASUS VIVOBOOK KM513IA-EJ398T
> 
> How about this?
> Last week it was Rs.4K more on Amazon.
> ...


Do you really the performance of R7 4700U? It is very powerful for normal usage, overkill territory. Better buy R5 4500U laptops for 50k.
Buy ASUS VivoBook Ultra 15 AMD Ryzen 5 4500U 15.6-inch FHD Thin and Light Laptop (8GB RAM/512GB NVMe SSD/Windows 10/Integrated Graphics/Bespoke Black/1.80 kg), M513IA-EJ310T Online at Low Prices in India - Amazon.in


----------



## kg11sgbg (Nov 1, 2020)

omega44-xt said:


> Do you really the performance of R7 4700U? It is very powerful for normal usage, overkill territory. Better buy R5 4500U laptops for 50k.
> Buy ASUS VivoBook Ultra 15 AMD Ryzen 5 4500U 15.6-inch FHD Thin and Light Laptop (8GB RAM/512GB NVMe SSD/Windows 10/Integrated Graphics/Bespoke Black/1.80 kg), M513IA-EJ310T Online at Low Prices in India - Amazon.in


Only last 2 weeks before the price of this laptop was at Rs.49K approx. in amazon.


----------



## whitestar_999 (Nov 1, 2020)

omega44-xt said:


> Desktop R5 3600 vs R7 3700X has a huge gap, I think you meant 3600X.


Did a quick search & used the below comparison even if it looked a bit odd(I also thought it should be 3600X but then I thought maybe 3600 has more overclocking potential).
*cpu.userbenchmark.com/Compare/AMD-Ryzen-7-3700X-vs-AMD-Ryzen-5-3600/4043vs4040


----------



## jackal_79 (Nov 1, 2020)

whitestar_999 said:


> A715-41G is aspire 7 series model with ryzen 7 3750H processor so processor wise this model is better but overall build wise Nitro series is better than aspire series.


Finally ordered an515-43. Hope I made a good choice. Thanks everyone for the advice. Need one more advice on buying an additional 8GB RAM ( brand / model etc) and also a good laptop backpack / bag.

Sent from my SM-G955F using Tapatalk


----------



## whitestar_999 (Nov 1, 2020)

jackal_79 said:


> Finally ordered an515-43. Hope I made a good choice. Thanks everyone for the advice. Need one more advice on buying an additional 8GB RAM ( brand / model etc) and also a good laptop backpack / bag.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G955F using Tapatalk


For laptop ram Crucial is considered as usually safe choice. Btw do not attempt to upgrade ram on your own in any acer laptop or you will risk voiding the warranty. On that note also buy extended warranty from acer site for ~2.2k which comes with 1st year ADP(accidental damage production, covers physical damage not covered in regular warranty) & next 2 years extended warranty(so total 3 years).


----------



## jackal_79 (Nov 1, 2020)

whitestar_999 said:


> For laptop ram Crucial is considered as usually safe choice. Btw do not attempt to upgrade ram on your own in any acer laptop or you will risk voiding the warranty. On that note also buy extended warranty from acer site for ~2.2k which comes with 1st year ADP(accidental damage production, covers physical damage not covered in regular warranty) & next 2 years extended warranty(so total 3 years).


Thanks for the advice. Will check out the extended warranty. For upgrading RAM can you suggest a model? Should I carry the laptop to acer service center and buy ram from them or can I buy online?

Sent from my SM-G955F using Tapatalk


----------



## whitestar_999 (Nov 1, 2020)

jackal_79 said:


> Thanks for the advice. Will check out the extended warranty. For upgrading RAM can you suggest a model? Should I carry the laptop to acer service center and buy ram from them or can I buy online?
> 
> Sent from my SM-G955F using Tapatalk


Yes you should definitely carry the laptop to acer service centre in your city but before that call them to confirm the service charges & tell them you already bought the below ram from amazon(even if you didn't). I am assuming your acer laptop came with 2666MHz ddr4 ram so confirm it with cpu-z.
*www.amazon.in/Crucial-CT8G4SFS8266-Unbuffered-SODIMM-Retail/dp/B071KNKBQ1/


----------



## sling-shot (Nov 2, 2020)

kg11sgbg said:


> ASUS VIVOBOOK KM513IA-EJ398T
> 
> How about this?
> Last week it was Rs.4K more on Amazon.
> ...


I would be against buying any of these Vivobooks until ASUS fixes these two things: 

1) Display. It is a torture. I would only give 2.5 points out of 10 for this. CRITICAL. 

2) RAM. 4 GB is soldered so if you upgrade the other 4 GB to 8 GB, you lose dual channel. IMPORTANT. 

3) MicroSD card reader, not full SD card reader. No Ethernet port. OPTIONAL. 

About Ryzen 5 vs. Ryzen 7, I saw a review which states that due to extreme throttling of R7 in this model, there is no practical benefit over R5 other than bragging rights.


----------



## omega44-xt (Nov 2, 2020)

whitestar_999 said:


> Did a quick search & used the below comparison even if it looked a bit odd(I also thought it should be 3600X but then I thought maybe 3600 has more overclocking potential).
> *cpu.userbenchmark.com/Compare/AMD-Ryzen-7-3700X-vs-AMD-Ryzen-5-3600/4043vs4040


I don't use websites like those, I think userbenchmark prefers Intel & doesn't have good AMD data. R7 3700X is better in every aspect except price & power draw over R5 3600.


----------



## omega44-xt (Nov 2, 2020)

jackal_79 said:


> Thanks for the advice. Will check out the extended warranty. For upgrading RAM can you suggest a model? Should I carry the laptop to acer service center and buy ram from them or can I buy online?
> 
> Sent from my SM-G955F using Tapatalk


Buy RAM on your own, then take it to service centre. Acer charged my friend 500 for RAM upgrade.


----------



## dissel (Nov 2, 2020)

kg11sgbg said:


> ASUS VIVOBOOK KM513IA-EJ398T
> 
> How about this?
> Last week it was Rs.4K more on Amazon.
> ...



This listing from Appario at 61k

Black Version

*www.amazon.in/dp/B08CKZN2L3/?coliid=I1U2J73HTP2N23&colid=102ICFJILJU5T&psc=1&ref_=lv_ov_lig_dp_it
White Version

*www.amazon.in/dp/B08CL1CYC3/?coliid=I1JS3DJGUH27LB&colid=102ICFJILJU5T&psc=1&ref_=lv_ov_lig_dp_it


----------



## jackal_79 (Nov 2, 2020)

omega44-xt said:


> Buy RAM on your own, then take it to service centre. Acer charged my friend 500 for RAM upgrade.


Can you suggest a RAM model?

Sent from my SM-G955F using Tapatalk


----------



## RumbaMon19 (Nov 2, 2020)

sling-shot said:


> 3) MicroSD card reader, not full SD card reader. No Ethernet port. OPTIONAL.



I thought it was more practical, Since most of the SD cards used are Micro ones. In other laptops, one needs to use an adapter or USB-SD converter. So that fits better IMO


----------



## SaiyanGoku (Nov 3, 2020)

RumbaMon19 said:


> I thought it was more practical, Since most of the SD cards used are Micro ones. In other laptops, one needs to use an adapter or USB-SD converter. So that fits better IMO


Cameras use SD cards, not microSD. It is easier to use microSD with adapter to access it on a SD card slot on PC than the other way around.


----------



## RumbaMon19 (Nov 3, 2020)

SaiyanGoku said:


> Cameras use SD cards, not microSD. It is easier to use microSD with adapter to access it on a SD card slot on PC than the other way around.



Kk.. But for my use, Pretty Usefull, As I need it for flashing my SD cards for my RPi's.


----------



## omega44-xt (Nov 3, 2020)

jackal_79 said:


> Can you suggest a RAM model?
> 
> Sent from my SM-G955F using Tapatalk


If the laptop has 2666MHz RAM, get a DDR4 2666MHz laptop RAM & so on (laptop RAM is physically smaller than desktop ones).


----------



## kg11sgbg (Nov 3, 2020)

COMPLETELY CONFUSED!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

Which one should I go for?

1).





> *ASUS VivoBook Ultra 15 AMD Ryzen 5 4500U 15.6-inch FHD Thin and Light Laptop (8GB RAM/512GB NVMe SSD/Windows 10/Integrated Graphics/Bespoke Black/1.80 kg), M513IA-EJ310T
> Price: Rs.51,990.00(Amazon)*



2).





> *MSI GL65 Leopard, Intel 9th Gen. i5-9300H, 15.6" FHD Gaming Laptop (8GB/512GB NVMe SSD/Windows 10 Home/Nvidia GTX 1650/ Black/2.3Kg), 9SCXK-065IN
> Price: Rs.54,990.00(Amazon)*



3).





> *Honor MagicBook 15 Ryzen 5 Quad Core 3500U - (8 GB/256 GB SSD/Windows 10 Home) Boh-WAQ9HNR Thin and Light Laptop  (15.6 inch, Mystic Silver, 1.53 kg)
> Price: Rs.42,990.00(Flipkart) *




Screen Resolution: 15.6" IS  A MUST FOR ME.


@All of you ,
@whitestar_999 ;
@sling-shot ;
@omega44-xt ;
@dissel ;
@SaiyanGoku ;
.
.
.
Please Help me.


----------



## kg11sgbg (Nov 3, 2020)

More or less future proof and MEDIA consumption.


----------



## sling-shot (Nov 3, 2020)

I wouldn't recommend ASUS for any sort of media consumption due to horrible screen. 

I have no idea of MSI or Honor.


----------



## kg11sgbg (Nov 3, 2020)

sling-shot said:


> I wouldn't recommend ASUS for any sort of media consumption due to horrible screen.
> 
> I have no idea of MSI or Honor.


Just by a difference of Rs3K,isn't the 9th Gen. Intel Core5 a standard deal? Just an opinion.


----------



## sling-shot (Nov 3, 2020)

I have not followed Intel in nearly a decade now. So cannot comment on it.


----------



## whitestar_999 (Nov 3, 2020)

kg11sgbg said:


> Just by a difference of Rs3K,isn't the 9th Gen. Intel Core5 a standard deal? Just an opinion.


Honor probably has the best screen but no idea about its build quality & whether it is reliable. Asus definitely has the worst screen. Heard that MSI after sales support has been somewhat improved after their official rep has come on reddit /r/Indiangaming. If media consumption is top priority then I would just buy a good 27" monitor which will leave behind the screen of any laptop below 1-1.5 lakh price.


----------



## sling-shot (Nov 3, 2020)

whitestar_999 said:


> Honor probably has the best screen but no idea about its build quality & whether it is reliable. Asus definitely has the worst screen. Heard that MSI after sales support has been somewhat improved after their official rep has come on reddit /r/Indiangaming. If media consumption is top priority then I would just buy a good 27" monitor which will leave behind the screen of any laptop below 1-1.5 lakh price.


That defeats the purpose of a laptop which is portability. For eg. while traveling.


----------



## whitestar_999 (Nov 3, 2020)

sling-shot said:


> That defeats the purpose of a laptop which is portability. For eg. while traveling.


Not everybody buys laptop for watching videos on the go. Some may buy it as replacement for their desktop in a new place/home.


----------



## kg11sgbg (Nov 4, 2020)

whitestar_999 said:


> Not everybody buys laptop for watching videos on the go. Some may buy it as replacement for their desktop in a new place/home.


But I want a Laptop only!!!


----------



## RumbaMon19 (Nov 4, 2020)

kg11sgbg said:


> More or less future proof and MEDIA consumption.



Stay away from Honor. It is a dying brand. As you want it to stay longer, Go for Asus. TBH I never used any MSI product, but my friend had one, He had a lot of struggle getting it's MoBo fixed, The laptop was in service center for straight 1.5month until service center told it cannot be one.

But asus aint good for display.


----------



## omega44-xt (Nov 4, 2020)

kg11sgbg said:


> COMPLETELY CONFUSED!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> Which one should I go for?
> 
> ...


Remove 3rd, no brainer, even if it had R5 4500U. 1st & 2nd are different types of laptop, 2nd one is a great gaming laptop for the price whereas 1st one is just a multimedia laptop. So rethink your usage & priorities.


----------



## dissel (Nov 4, 2020)

kg11sgbg said:


> COMPLETELY CONFUSED!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> Which one should I go for?



Also, there is a 4th option 'Waiting' - But I know, Yes.

Anyhow if you are going towards Gaming laptop then the below model which bought by the fellow member here is also now 60k (59,990 at the time of writing), first Ryzen 4000 here in this forum I think....Amazon sells lots of these, check all the review. The downside comes with HDD only, immediate expenses for M.2 SSD and 1650 - No Ti for the base variant but 1.98kg in weight

*HP Pavilion **15-ec1024AX*
*www.amazon.in/dp/B08CZ2KNS4/?coliid=I33QX4ZWLE1PO3&colid=102ICFJILJU5T&psc=1&ref_=lv_ov_lig_dp_it


----------



## kg11sgbg (Nov 4, 2020)

omega44-xt said:


> Remove 3rd, no brainer, even if it had R5 4500U. 1st & 2nd are different types of laptop, 2nd one is a great gaming laptop for the price whereas 1st one is just a multimedia laptop. So rethink your usage & priorities.


Future proof? Means upgradeability of components.
Isn't MSI a good choice?
Your expert opinion please.
The only CON with that GL65 Leopard is it's pathetic battery life!!!


----------



## omega44-xt (Nov 4, 2020)

kg11sgbg said:


> Future proof? Means upgradeability of components.
> Isn't MSI a good choice?
> Your expert opinion please.
> The only CON with that GL65 Leopard is it's pathetic battery life!!!


Gaming laptops won't match multimedia laptops/ultrabooks for battery life at similar price.

Again, decide what you want. GL65 is a gaming laptop, no point to get it if you don't play games, waste of that performance when a multimedia laptop like that Asus will look more elegant (subjectively), is lighter, thinner & has better battery life.


----------



## kg11sgbg (Nov 4, 2020)

omega44-xt said:


> Gaming laptops won't match multimedia laptops/ultrabooks for battery life at similar price.
> 
> Again, decide what you want. GL65 is a gaming laptop, no point to get it if you don't play games, waste of that performance when a multimedia laptop like that Asus will look more elegant (subjectively), is lighter, thinner & has better battery life.


But according to opinion and information display sucks....


----------



## whitestar_999 (Nov 4, 2020)

omega44-xt said:


> Gaming laptops won't match multimedia laptops/ultrabooks for battery life at similar price.
> 
> Again, decide what you want. GL65 is a gaming laptop, no point to get it if you don't play games, waste of that performance when a multimedia laptop like that Asus will look more elegant (subjectively), is lighter, thinner & has better battery life.


I wouldn't call a laptop with below avg display a multimedia laptop, at best it can be called as an everyday/office usage laptop. For multimedia laptop screen quality should be the most important factor because what's the point of multimedia if you are watching it on a poor quality display. I would rather use a gaming laptop as a multimedia laptop than using a poor quality display laptop as a multimedia laptop(for that no gaming part, one can always use madvr & see their graphics card getting loaded just like playing the latest game  ).


----------



## kg11sgbg (Nov 4, 2020)

whitestar_999 said:


> I wouldn't call a laptop with below avg display a multimedia laptop, at best it can be called as an everyday/office usage laptop. For multimedia laptop screen quality should be the most important factor because what's the point of multimedia if you are watching it on a poor quality display. I would rather use a gaming laptop as a multimedia laptop than using a poor quality display laptop as a multimedia laptop(for that no gaming part, one can always use madvr & see their graphics card getting loaded just like playing the latest game  ).


THIS IS THE ASSURANCE I WANTED!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

I am not demeaning anyone's views or any opinion. Just for the sake of my personal likeness and thoughts.

In fact, friend, what is your opinion abut Honor Magicbook 15 with AMD Ryzen 3500U?
 SINCE THE SCREEN FEATURE IS AWESOME!!!!
According to Geeky Ranjit's reviews on Youtube it is quite good with some minor cons.

Shall I wait for Honor Magicbook Pro 16(16GB DDR4 RAM with Ryzen 4500U)? Your take on this @dissel ?

Till date Honor is not a dying brand. I can't agrre with you @RumbaMon19 . Govt. of India has banned a lot of chinese apps from the market,BUT NOT ANY SPECIFIC electronic devices. Otherwise Amazon Shopping Festival and Flipkart Billion Days would had gone into thin air.

Just observe what a heck of sales are being done by this two online market giants in selling Mobile phones. Which companies Mobile were they? Not only Samsung,Nokia,Redmi. CHINESE manufacturers are a lot felt by their presence.


----------



## whitestar_999 (Nov 4, 2020)

kg11sgbg said:


> In fact, friend, what is your opinion abut Honor Magicbook 15 with AMD Ryzen 3500U?
> SINCE THE SCREEN FEATURE IS AWESOME!!!!
> According to Geeky Ranjit's reviews on Youtube it is quite good with some minor cons.


Honor specs are fine but its brand is unknown, who knows how reliable its hardware is & whether you will be able to get it serviced after its 1 year standard warranty is over. The thing about honor is its targeting by US govt which has already crippled its android smartphones & who knows maybe in future Microsoft may too follow the suite.


----------



## kg11sgbg (Nov 4, 2020)

whitestar_999 said:


> Honor specs are fine but its brand is unknown, who knows how reliable its hardware is & whether you will be able to get it serviced after its 1 year standard warranty is over. The thing about honor is its targeting by US govt which has already crippled its android smartphones & who knows maybe in future Microsoft may too follow the suite.


----------



## kg11sgbg (Nov 4, 2020)

One Important thing to consider about:--->
*
MSi *GL65 Leopard *9SCXK-065IN* model at Amazon.in is not found within MSi website.
How could one update drivers from their site???


----------



## thetechfreak (Nov 5, 2020)

kg11sgbg said:


> One Important thing to consider about:--->
> 
> *MSi *GL65 Leopard *9SCXK-065IN* model at Amazon.in is not found within MSi website.
> How could one update drivers from their site???


Select the correct model with the same specs from this site: Laptops - The best gaming laptop provider | MSI Global


----------



## RumbaMon19 (Nov 5, 2020)

kg11sgbg said:


> Till date Honor is not a dying brand. I can't agrre with you @RumbaMon19 . Govt. of India has banned a lot of chinese apps from the market,BUT NOT ANY SPECIFIC electronic devices. Otherwise Amazon Shopping Festival and Flipkart Billion Days would had gone into thin air.



Basically, honor has never made laptops before and sold here in India. This time although it is doing, but the risk is, after a year or so, suppose the MoBo is dead for some reason, how will you get it replaced? The mobile service centers are not going to repair Laptops, I have confirmed that. It will be good if you want it for a year or two, but mind that aftersales ain't going to be good.

As far as dying is concerned, Huawei is thinking to sell some parts of honor(around 55-65%) to other companies. So one cannot be really sure of what happens after 2 years to them. They may survive with HongMeng OS but without GMS, it ain't going to work outside china Chances are government may do so, as it is copying the trail of some other government.


Anyways, u may take precautions before buying it.


----------



## omega44-xt (Nov 5, 2020)

whitestar_999 said:


> I wouldn't call a laptop with below avg display a multimedia laptop, at best it can be called as an everyday/office usage laptop. For multimedia laptop screen quality should be the most important factor because what's the point of multimedia if you are watching it on a poor quality display. I would rather use a gaming laptop as a multimedia laptop than using a poor quality display laptop as a multimedia laptop(for that no gaming part, one can always use madvr & see their graphics card getting loaded just like playing the latest game  ).


I think those general use laptops are called multimedia laptops. Those with good displays usually enter the ultrabook category in terms of weight & design as well for a premium experience.


----------



## omega44-xt (Nov 5, 2020)

kg11sgbg said:


> One Important thing to consider about:--->
> 
> *MSi *GL65 Leopard *9SCXK-065IN* model at Amazon.in is not found within MSi website.
> How could one update drivers from their site???


Just ask MSI support about it. Not sure why MSI went with complicating drivers based on sub-models.


----------



## kg11sgbg (Nov 5, 2020)

thetechfreak said:


> Select the correct model with the same specs from this site: Laptops - The best gaming laptop provider | MSI Global


Visited there but no model of 9SCXK-065IN present in the menu.


----------



## kg11sgbg (Nov 5, 2020)

Ultimately nurturing a feelings like returning to this:--->



> *Dell Inspiron 3505 15inch FHD AG Display Laptop (Ryzen-5 3500U / 8GB / 512 SSD / Vega Graphics / 1 Yr NBD Warranty / Win 10 + MS Office H&S 2019 / Soft Mint) D560341WIN9S*
> 
> *Price: Rs.46,990.00*



Only con for me the bezels could have been more thinner.
AMD Ryzen 3500U instead of 4500U

What are your feelings,
@whitestar_999 ; @omega44-xt ; @dissel; @thetechfreak ; @RumbaMon19 ?


----------



## whitestar_999 (Nov 5, 2020)

kg11sgbg said:


> What are your feelings,


*www.amazon.in/gp/customer-reviews/R2797RQJB84V4Z/ref=cm_cr_dp_d_rvw_ttl?ie=UTF8&ASIN=B08HYXNRSL
*www.amazon.in/gp/customer-reviews/R5K5V4DVSOJC8/ref=cm_cr_dp_d_rvw_ttl?ie=UTF8&ASIN=B08HYXNRSL
For this much price & weight I would look for a gaming laptop.


----------



## sling-shot (Nov 5, 2020)

Just another small point about ASUS laptop charger:

The charging brick arrangement is pretty weird as shown here. While folding it can cause breakage over long use. Also the part that goes to laptop seems fragile. The off-center location of cord attachment is also practically bad.


----------



## kg11sgbg (Nov 5, 2020)

whitestar_999 said:


> *www.amazon.in/gp/customer-reviews/R2797RQJB84V4Z/ref=cm_cr_dp_d_rvw_ttl?ie=UTF8&ASIN=B08HYXNRSL
> *www.amazon.in/gp/customer-reviews/R5K5V4DVSOJC8/ref=cm_cr_dp_d_rvw_ttl?ie=UTF8&ASIN=B08HYXNRSL
> For this much price & weight I would look for a gaming laptop.


Any Idea on AVITA Laptops? The screen looks promising.
Though 2 points are con(UNSATISFACTORY) for me. Still mind is kicking itself.
1). AMD Ryzen 7 3700U with Vega 10 Graphics(Absolute bliss). Only if it were AMD Ryzen 4500U or 4700U.
2). 14inch screen. A 15.6 inch screen would had blown my mind.


----------



## dissel (Nov 5, 2020)

@kg11sgbg  - All the experts and other members commented here - 100% Agree with them.

1. Asus deliberately sabotage their Ryzen 4000 Line up to sell their expensive Intel Counterpart for Normal variant, the only exception here Asus G14 Zephyrus Line up....They know how to put a good screen, Even their Intel line up got a much better screen....Simply they want you to go with the Intel version.......They are bringing Expert Book Series here in India an Ultra expensive Intel-based Office Productivity Laptop.

2. Just a couple of weeks ago there is not even a single 4000U series laptop that offers RAM Upgradabilty for the Indian Market, Now we have 513 IA with washed-out screen and very Bad thermal....So waiting may worth it when they slowly realize Indian Consumers are not a bunch of fools as much as they wanted to be.

3. Paying Extra for 4700U is no brainer as per spec - Because as of now each and every Laptop got Thermal Throttling due to a single vent at the bottom of this kinda Ultra Books.

4. As you are wanted to know your option about Honor Pro Laptop, Why not wait for Xiaomi / Redmi Laptop with 4700U and 16GB RAM - I think they may provide better service comparing Honor. Look how much product they recently launching on their website in India.....This is just an opinion.

If you are going to to buy now stick to the Major Laptop Manufacture offerings and if you perform the general basic tasks then 3500U do just fine. Drop the idea of getting AVITA.


----------



## sling-shot (Nov 5, 2020)

I can understand the frustration of @kg11sgbg because while searching for a reasonably priced one with decent specs I was similarly frustrated about a month back too. That frustration got me to jump at the ASUS model foolishly just before the sale that would have saved me nearly 5 K! 

I suggest that if possible you wait for Diwali. I am suspecting that many new models are waiting for launch around that time.


----------



## kg11sgbg (Nov 5, 2020)

Thank You all.

WAITING..............................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................


----------



## jackal_79 (Nov 5, 2020)

kg11sgbg said:


> Thank You all.
> 
> WAITING..............................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................


Why are you not considering Acer?

Sent from my SM-G955F using Tapatalk


----------



## kg11sgbg (Nov 5, 2020)

AT. LAST ZEROED ON IN:--->


MSI Modern 14   B4MW-074IN(AMD Ryzen 4500U)
Only sacrifice I have to made is for screen size.

Rest all other  are according to expectations.
Even screen feature is better than ASUS Ultra 15 laptops (Ryzen)which I had chosen earlier.


BUT IT IS NOT AVAILABLE AT AMAZON NOW.
☹️


----------



## whitestar_999 (Nov 6, 2020)

kg11sgbg said:


> Any Idea on AVITA Laptops? The screen looks promising.


I don't recommend avita laptops at all.


----------



## RumbaMon19 (Nov 6, 2020)

I dont think this shud be posted here, But creating a seperate thread is no sense,

How to know If my Windows 10 Laptop-cum-tab supports a stylus integration like logitech crayon or Lenovo's stylus, I want to use it for drawing.

Model Lenovo Ideapad D330-10IGM 
Here is the link Ideapad D330

Also, If it supports, please tell any good pen/stylus avaialble in india


----------



## kg11sgbg (Nov 6, 2020)

whitestar_999 said:


> I don't recommend avita laptops at all.


In fact I am not on it.
I wanted the MSI Modern 14 Ryzen model.
May be it will return with a hefty price tag.

In Flipkart the MSI Modern 14(core i5 10th Gen. )is available with a price tag of ₹53k

Do I move on to Intel?
Not only confused but also greed is sweeping in my mind.

Actually, Amazon great Indian festival is coming to an end on 13th of Nov'20
Flipkart Big Diwali sale starts from 8th Nov to 13th Nov.

What is your advice/suggestion,Friend?


----------



## whitestar_999 (Nov 6, 2020)

kg11sgbg said:


> Actually, Amazon great Indian festival is coming to an end on 13th of Nov'20
> Flipkart Big Diwali sale starts from 8th Nov to 13th Nov.


Some say MSI after sales support has improved after their official rep has appeared on reddit.
@omega44-xt


----------



## omega44-xt (Nov 7, 2020)

whitestar_999 said:


> Some say MSI after sales support has improved after their official rep has appeared on reddit.
> @omega44-xt


Possible, but after sales wasn't the biggest reason I didn't recommend MSI, pricing & models were. Like MSI GF65 & Bravo are inferior to Acer Nitro or Asus TUF & even expensive. Right now 9th gen Intel powered GL65 has good prices, but being MSI, people are hesitant. 

My friend was looking for under 90k gaming laptop & he ordered Asus F15 with i7 + 1650Ti as he didn't trust MSI even though GL65 (i7+1660Ti was much superior), although Omen (R5+1660Ti) got back in stock yesterday, so cancelled F15 & ordered Omen (waiting for amazon refund now). I did initially recommend him for GL65 or to wait for Omen to be back in stock. MSI needs to have good models & price them well, at least similar to Acer to be competitive. With more models being sold, people might start trusting them.


----------



## kg11sgbg (Nov 7, 2020)

omega44-xt said:


> Possible, but after sales wasn't the biggest reason I didn't recommend MSI, pricing & models were. Like MSI GF65 & Bravo are inferior to Acer Nitro or Asus TUF & even expensive. Right now 9th gen Intel powered GL65 has good prices, but being MSI, people are hesitant.
> 
> My friend was looking for under 90k gaming laptop & he ordered Asus F15 with i7 + 1650Ti as he didn't trust MSI even though GL65 (i7+1660Ti was much superior), although Omen (R5+1660Ti) got back in stock yesterday, so cancelled F15 & ordered Omen (waiting for amazon refund now). I did initially recommend him for GL65 or to wait for Omen to be back in stock. MSI needs to have good models & price them well, at least similar to Acer to be competitive. With more models being sold, people might start trusting them.


As per multimedia laptop and your knowledge/concepts on Laptop,which should be thin/sleek and lightweight, isn't the MSI Modern 14 B10MW-220IN(Intel Core i5-10210U) a great deal ??

AMD Ryzen variant of this Notebook is unavailable right now.

Again, as I am not a GAMER so MSI 15 Leopard is not RIGHT for me.

What do you suggest?


----------



## kg11sgbg (Nov 7, 2020)

jackal_79 said:


> Why are you not considering Acer?
> 
> Sent from my SM-G955F using Tapatalk


I don't like ACER that is it.


----------



## kg11sgbg (Nov 7, 2020)

ULTIMATELY GOING FOR THE 


> *MSI Modern 14 Core i5 10th Gen - (8 GB/512 GB SSD/Windows 10 Home) Modern 14 B10MW-220IN Thin and Light Laptop  (14 inch, Black, 1.3 kg)
> 
> Price : Rs.49,990.00*



From Flipkart Diwali Sale!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## kg11sgbg (Nov 7, 2020)

Kicking off my Fanyboyism....

For me Intel and AMD are both same............................................


----------



## omega44-xt (Nov 7, 2020)

kg11sgbg said:


> As per multimedia laptop and your knowledge/concepts on Laptop,which should be thin/sleek and lightweight, isn't the MSI Modern 14 B10MW-220IN(Intel Core i5-10210U) a great deal ??
> 
> AMD Ryzen variant of this Notebook is unavailable right now.
> 
> ...


Yes, i5/R5 variants are good enough for normal usage. For 50k, ideally R5 4500U + 8GB  + 512GB is the best combination.


----------



## kg11sgbg (Nov 7, 2020)

omega44-xt said:


> Yes, i5/R5 variants are good enough for normal usage. For 50k, ideally R5 4500U + 8GB  + 512GB is the best combination.


Friend already PURCHASED!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

Coming to me on Monday 9th of Nov'20.

Also purchased a 





> Logitech B175 Wireless Optical Mouse  (2.4GHz Wireless, Black) .  Price: Rs.545.00



Receiving that too on same day.

Purchased a 





> HyperX HX424S14IB2/8 Impact Black 8GB 2400MHz DDR4 Non-ECC CL14 260-pin Unbuffered SODIMM Internal Memory Black. Price: Rs.2699.00 for GREAT INDIAN FESTIVAL OFFER




Receiving TOMORROW!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

Total RAM would be 16GB DDR4 for my Laptop.

Shall buy a PCIe NVMe M.2 SSD of 512GB next month,and attach it to the laptop.

INTEND TO INSTALL FEDORA-33(BTRFS Filesystem) on that separate and new SSD.

*Dual Boot Laptop(Windows 10 + Fedora) is what I want*.


----------



## omega44-xt (Nov 7, 2020)

kg11sgbg said:


> Friend already PURCHASED!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> Coming to me on Monday 9th of Nov'20.
> 
> ...


That laptop has 2666MHz RAM by default, if you add a slower RAM, original RAM will run slower as well. The performance loss is like 5% & not noticeable in daily usage.

You can cancel RAM & go for this:
*www.amazon.in/Crucial-Basics-2666M...ds=8gb+ddr4+2666mhz+RAM&qid=1604742012&sr=8-4


----------



## kg11sgbg (Nov 7, 2020)

omega44-xt said:


> That laptop has 2666MHz RAM by default, if you add a slower RAM, original RAM will run slower as well. The performance loss is like 5% & not noticeable in daily usage.
> 
> You can cancel RAM & go for this:
> Amazon.in


Thanks buddy!
Forgot the clock cycle of RAM. Actually I was intimidated and acted foolishly.
Moreover the price of Crucial RAM is also less.

I had cancelled the order and freshly ordered the Crucial RAM.

Thank You once again.


----------



## kg11sgbg (Nov 7, 2020)

kg11sgbg said:


> Friend already PURCHASED!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> Coming to me on Monday 9th of Nov'20.
> 
> ...


Friend, @whitestar_999  ,won't you give your Remarks?

Ultimately,Fanboyism is just a Bullsh!t. In these cases. It is a different  aspect together on Movies,Sports,likewise.....


----------



## kg11sgbg (Nov 7, 2020)

@omega44-xt , what I recollect from various unboxing/review videos on YouTube,is that the PCIe nvme m.2 SSD has no extra slot for upgradeability.
One can remove the 512GB and attach a 1TB SSD(QUITE EXPENSIVE!!!).


----------



## whitestar_999 (Nov 8, 2020)

kg11sgbg said:


> Friend, @whitestar_999  ,won't you give your Remarks?
> 
> Ultimately,Fanboyism is just a Bullsh!t. In these cases. It is a different  aspect together on Movies,Sports,likewise.....


You already got detailed info from @omega44-xt so did not add anything  In any case once you get the laptop & use it for a day or two, you will know how it actually performs & any issues.


----------



## omega44-xt (Nov 8, 2020)

kg11sgbg said:


> @omega44-xt , what I recollect from various unboxing/review videos on YouTube,is that the PCIe nvme m.2 SSD has no extra slot for upgradeability.
> One can remove the 512GB and attach a 1TB SSD(QUITE EXPENSIVE!!!).


Possible, it is what it is.


----------



## kg11sgbg (Nov 8, 2020)

@whitestar_999  and @omega44-xt  my Friends,

I won't make it a Dual Boot Laptop as commented earlier. Actually,don't want to shrink the size of Windows Partition.

This Laptop will remain as with Windows 10(64-bit).

*My previous Laptop purchased at  Diwali Sale by Flipkart on 2014 was  a DELL Inspiron 14 5447(Intel Core i5-4th Gen.)
With 8GB of DDR3 RAM.(Actually it was initially 4GB,but I added a 4GB  RAM extra later).
IT IS RUNNING AND WORKING ABSOLUTELY FINE.*

Modifications done were: I swapped out the Samsung 1TB HDD and attached a Crucial 512GB Sata SSD.
Windows was erased and I had installed Linux Mint 20(64-bit) MATE Desktop(as Default) currently working now.
Previously I had run openSUSE 15(Leap),Fedora 30,31,32,UBUNTU-19,...various flavours of Linux.

Linux runs much,much,more effiently and faster than Windows.


----------



## whitestar_999 (Nov 8, 2020)

First receive the laptop & do some benchmark tests on it.


----------



## kg11sgbg (Nov 8, 2020)

whitestar_999 said:


> First receive the laptop & do some benchmark tests on it.


Out for Delivery.
Receiving it today.


----------



## jackal_79 (Nov 8, 2020)

omega44-xt said:


> If the laptop has 2666MHz RAM, get a DDR4 2666MHz laptop RAM & so on (laptop RAM is physically smaller than desktop ones).


Finally got the Lap and ran CPU-Z on it. Attached output can you please check and suggest models for RAM upgrade?


----------



## omega44-xt (Nov 8, 2020)

jackal_79 said:


> Finally got the Lap and ran CPU-Z on it. Attached output can you please check and suggest models for RAM upgrade?
> 
> 
> View attachment 19693 View attachment 19694View attachment 19695



DDR4 2400MHz is what your laptop supports at max, but the manufacturer put in 2666MHz as they likely have a lot of those in stock. So buy 2400/2666MHz stick, should work.


----------



## jackal_79 (Nov 8, 2020)

omega44-xt said:


> DDR4 2400MHz is what your laptop supports at max, but the manufacturer put in 2666MHz as they likely have a lot of those in stock. So buy 2400/2666MHz stick, should work.


Any particular brand or model? Also while searching I am seeing a lot of options like single channel, non ecc, 260 pin etc. What should I look for?

Sent from my SM-G955F using Tapatalk


----------



## omega44-xt (Nov 9, 2020)

jackal_79 said:


> Any particular brand or model? Also while searching I am seeing a lot of options like single channel, non ecc, 260 pin etc. What should I look for?
> 
> Sent from my SM-G955F using Tapatalk


Amazon.in

This is cheap & good


----------



## kg11sgbg (Nov 9, 2020)

whitestar_999 said:


> First receive the laptop & do some benchmark tests on it.



You may see this
MSI Modern 14 Intel Core-i5 10th GEN.


----------



## whitestar_999 (Nov 10, 2020)

kg11sgbg said:


> You may see this
> MSI Modern 14 Intel Core-i5 10th GEN.


Interesting, but MSI after sales support is still the biggest negative factor outweighing all positive factors for msi products in India.


----------



## kg11sgbg (Nov 10, 2020)

whitestar_999 said:


> Interesting, but MSI after sales support is still the biggest negative factor outweighing all positive factors for msi products in India.


Already contacted them(MSI Service center) in Kolkata center by one of their representatives. EVEN BEFORE PURCHASING THIS LAPTOP!!!
Seems to be reliable while conversing.

Ultimately, my luck ,my fate.

Actually I wanted the Ryzen 5 4500U version of this laptop. But AMAZON has mentioned out of stock,and Flipkart hasn't posted the Ryzen version onto their site.


----------



## whitestar_999 (Nov 10, 2020)

kg11sgbg said:


> Already contacted them(MSI Service center) in Kolkata center by one of their representatives. EVEN BEFORE PURCHASING THIS LAPTOP!!!
> Seems to be reliable while conversing.
> 
> Ultimately, my luck ,my fate.
> ...


I guess you can then be the first reviewer of msi after sales support here in case you face any issues during warranty period(do buy extended warranty from msi if possible).


----------



## kg11sgbg (Nov 10, 2020)

whitestar_999 said:


> I guess you can then be the first reviewer of msi after sales support here in case you face any issues during warranty period(do buy extended warranty from msi if possible).


Warranty already extended for 3 more months(FREE).
Ultimately,MSI online service center and help sucksssss!!!!
I wanted to download device drivers but in vain.


@whitestar_999 , just a suggestion ,Friend.
According to Flipkart's policy,my last date of returning this Laptop is 15th Nov. 2020.
Shall I return this and instead take this,



> HP 15s Core i5 10th Gen - (4 GB + 32 GB Optane/512 GB SSD/Windows 10 Home) 15s-du1065TU Thin and Light Laptop  (15.6 inch, Jet Black, 1.74 kg, With MS Office) ]


?

Flipkart doesn't refund back the money,but replaces the product.
What is your advice,Friend?


----------



## kg11sgbg (Nov 10, 2020)

^ @whitestar_999 ; @omega44-xt any advice?


----------



## jackal_79 (Nov 11, 2020)

Now that i have my laptop can i get a suggestion for good wireless mouse? Iam already using Logitech M235 for my office laptop. Should i buy same or should i go for different models like B170 or M190?


----------



## omega44-xt (Nov 11, 2020)

kg11sgbg said:


> Warranty already extended for 3 more months(FREE).
> Ultimately,MSI online service center and help sucksssss!!!!
> I wanted to download device drivers but in vain.
> 
> ...


Your call. I'm annoyed with Dell's service as well.


----------



## kg11sgbg (Nov 11, 2020)

omega44-xt said:


> Your call. I'm annoyed with Dell's service as well.


What is your opinion about the MSI Modern 14 Core-i5 10th Gen. Laptop currently with me?


----------



## omega44-xt (Nov 11, 2020)

kg11sgbg said:


> What is your opinion about the MSI Modern 14 Core-i5 10th Gen. Laptop currently with me?


It's fine for the price.


----------



## jackal_79 (Nov 11, 2020)

jackal_79 said:


> Now that i have my laptop can i get a suggestion for good wireless mouse? Iam already using Logitech M235 for my office laptop. Should i buy same or should i go for different models like B170 or M190?


Can anyone advice on this?

Sent from my SM-G955F using Tapatalk


----------



## jackal_79 (Nov 11, 2020)

omega44-xt said:


> Amazon.in
> 
> This is cheap & good


thanks. I will check it out. One more Q. Can you please explain on this single channel and dual channel RAM? If i am going for adding 8 GB more as an additional stick, should it be a dual channel stick? what happens if i add a single channel stick?


----------



## sling-shot (Nov 11, 2020)

In very simple terms, RAM in dual-channel mode performs better. A rough example might go like this: 
Imagine that you have to deliver newspapers to 16 houses. On one narrow road all the houses are on the same side. So you need to walk long to cover all the houses and can only deliver to one house per stop. But if the houses were 8 on each side of the road, everytime you stop you could deliver to the two opposite houses from the same spot. 

I Am Not An Enthusiast so this is probably not totally correct but hope it gives a rough idea. 

In practice some cases may not show significant improvement just because of dual-channel operation. 

If you plan to increase RAM of a computer, you have these options: 

*1. Just add another stick of RAM.*
Here say if you had 4 GB before, you may add 4, 8 or 16 GB making a total of 8, 12 or 20 respectively. 

*2. Replace original one with a bigger single stick of RAM. *
Let us say you happened to be gifted with a bigger capacity stick say 16 GB but your friend also needs 4 GB. So you keep the 16 GB and give the old 4 GB to friend. 

*3. Replace old single stick with 2 new identical capacity sticks in dual-channel mode. *

*4. Add a new stick identical to the existing one. *

RAM specifications include capacity, speed capability and timings, rank/bank (not sure what exactly is that). *All of these should match for RAM to be able to perform in dual-channel mode. * So it is generally recommended to buy them in pair at the same time from same manufacturer. 

Note: I think if you are truly operating in RAM tight situation such as only 4 GB RAM in Windows 10, higher total capacity of RAM is need of hour. But once you cross 8 GB of onboard RAM, going for dual-channel may be worth it.[/b]


----------



## thetechfreak (Nov 12, 2020)

Useful video about RAM channels :






Sent from my vivo 1807 using Tapatalk


----------



## kg11sgbg (Nov 12, 2020)

kg11sgbg said:


> Warranty already extended for 3 more months(FREE).
> **Ultimately,MSI online service center and help suckssss*s!!!!
> I wanted to download device drivers but in vain.
> 
> ...


@whitestar_999
Very,very sorry to all and MSI in particular.

I didn't search thoroughlly at the correct page(Global site not India site).
There Selection of that particular page should be done correctly through proper selection in search/taskbar of MSI site.
There you go!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

Full aspects and fields on BIOS,Drivers,Firmware,Utilities,Manual,etc. EVERYTHING IS PRESENT.

Moreover the MSI "Content Creation(Creation Center)" software tool,which is shipped and automatically enabled while installing Windows 10, IS JUST AWESOME!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

I never have to worry about Driver updates ,utilities or content creation(Creation Center) updates,switch over,etc.
Everything is taken care off automatically,THOUGH USER'S choice of downloading,cancellation,switch over to different Modes are all present.

I ADMIT IT IS FAR,FAR BETTER THAN DELL'S SOFTWARE/DEVICE DRIVER UPDATE FUNCTIONALITY.

MSI TRULY ROCKS ONNNNNNN!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## whitestar_999 (Nov 12, 2020)

Good to know your issue is resolved.


----------



## sling-shot (Nov 12, 2020)

I am not yet ready to give full marks to MSI yet. If the model is released for India, it should be searchable on MSI India website. 

Laptop makers have a habit of releasing infinitely different variants of similar models for specific countries (mainly India I guess) which differ in specs from international versions.


----------



## kg11sgbg (Nov 13, 2020)

sling-shot said:


> I am not yet ready to give full marks to MSI yet. If the model is released for India, it should be searchable on MSI India website.
> 
> Laptop makers have a habit of releasing infinitely different variants of similar models for specific countries (mainly India I guess) which differ in specs from international versions.


But, admittedly the Creation Center of MSi is an amazing tool in itself.
Believe me,just click what you need and forget. NO WORRY!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## kg11sgbg (Nov 14, 2020)

To all...

I am very,very pleased and satisfied by using this laptop.
It has accomplished all my needs.

For those who are non-gamers,and want a light weight sleek laptop with a very good screen,color reproducion,media consumption,portability at its best...then this Laptop IS A MUST BUY. I am not referring to Apple Fan guys,either.
Screen to body ratio is 90% and color representation is much much better in an IPS display with meagre Intel UHD620 graphics.Brightness is 296nits,sRGB is 78%

Full metal body with anodised Aluminium.

Video display in 1080p is just OUTSTANDING...........

I am loving this machine much,much than my DELL Inspiron 14 5447(purchased 2014).

Ultimately,my choice,my decision.

to MSI.


----------



## thetechfreak (Nov 16, 2020)

^^ Good to see you finally got it and are satisfied using the laptop 

Sent from my vivo 1807 using Tapatalk


----------



## jackal_79 (Nov 22, 2020)

omega44-xt said:


> Amazon.in
> 
> This is cheap & good


Finally installed above RAM stick and now my memory config looks like this. Hope this is good? Thanks for your advice.


----------



## omega44-xt (Nov 22, 2020)

jackal_79 said:


> Finally installed above RAM stick and now my memory config looks like this. Hope this is good? Thanks for your advice.
> 
> View attachment 19752 View attachment 19753View attachment 19754


Seems fine, the Crucial one is bit slower on timings but doesn't matter much.


----------



## kg11sgbg (Nov 22, 2020)

omega44-xt said:


> Seems fine, the Crucial one is bit slower on timings but doesn't matter much.


Purchased this for my MSI 14 Modern B10MW-220IN laptop,for the other extra RAM slot,
ADATA 8GB DDR4

I haven't attached it to the RAM slot.
Actually wanted to know,that the screw covered by FACTORY SEAL label has to be removed ,in order to get into the inner of the laptop. Will that void the warranty?

A bit skeptical about that.


----------



## omega44-xt (Nov 22, 2020)

kg11sgbg said:


> Purchased this for my MSI 14 Modern B10MW-220IN laptop,for the other extra RAM slot,
> ADATA 8GB DDR4
> 
> I haven't attached it to the RAM slot.
> ...


Yes, Acer & MSI does that. Go to service centre.


----------



## kg11sgbg (Nov 23, 2020)

What I've learned from various blogs and forums,that MSI permits its user for upgrading of RAM ormay be HDD/SSD/PCIE-NVME-SSD,provided no damage to be done into internals while doing all these stuff. In that case warranty remains okay as before.
Still, If any one within this forum has their views or opinion,then those are needed to be studied.

Friend @whitestar_999  any advice?


----------



## omega44-xt (Nov 23, 2020)

kg11sgbg said:


> What I've learned from various blogs and forums,that MSI permits its user for upgrading of RAM ormay be HDD/SSD/PCIE-NVME-SSD,provided no damage to be done into internals while doing all these stuff. In that case warranty remains okay as before.
> Still, If any one within this forum has their views or opinion,then those are needed to be studied.
> 
> Friend @whitestar_999  any advice?


Might be the case in US as they have a right to repair law, which Apple is trying to take down. 

In India they can just reject you warranty because the seal isn't present. For my friend, when he RMA'd his Acer laptop, the service guy removed the seal, it wasn't an issue for next servicing case though. So nowadays he opens up his laptop on his own as in case if someone raises an issue he can say that it was removed by Acer technician.


----------



## kg11sgbg (Nov 23, 2020)

omega44-xt said:


> Might be the case in US as they have a right to repair law, which Apple is trying to take down.
> 
> In India they can just reject you warranty because the seal isn't present. For my friend, when he RMA'd his Acer laptop, the service guy removed the seal, it wasn't an issue for next servicing case though. So nowadays he opens up his laptop on his own as in case if someone raises an issue he can say that it was removed by Acer technician.


Not only in US. In India also,now they are permitting,subject to the conditions as I mentioned.


----------



## whitestar_999 (Nov 23, 2020)

kg11sgbg said:


> Not only in US. In India also,now they are permitting,subject to the conditions as I mentioned.


Are you sure, do you have any written/recorded proof? Different service centres handle RMA cases differently so it is not necessary that if one service centre allows it then another service centre will also allow it. Rule of thumb is if opening a laptop does not create a traceable sign(some torn/broken sticker or some physical tampering/damage inside) then anything is fine.


----------



## omega44-xt (Nov 23, 2020)

whitestar_999 said:


> Are you sure, do you have any written/recorded proof? Different service centres handle RMA cases differently so it is not necessary that if one service centre allows it then another service centre will also allow it. Rule of thumb is if opening a laptop does not create a traceable sign(some torn/broken sticker or some physical tampering/damage inside) then anything is fine.


+1 to this, better safe than sorry


----------



## kg11sgbg (Nov 23, 2020)

whitestar_999 said:


> Are you sure, do you have any written/recorded proof? Different service centres handle RMA cases differently so it is not necessary that if one service centre allows it then another service centre will also allow it. Rule of thumb is if opening a laptop does not create a traceable sign(some torn/broken sticker or some physical tampering/damage inside) then anything is fine.


In this case the "FACTORY SEAL" label sticker will be torn.
Okay,let me talk to our Kolkata MSI Service center and listen what they say.


----------



## omega44-xt (Nov 24, 2020)

kg11sgbg said:


> In this case the "FACTORY SEAL" label sticker will be torn.
> Okay,let me talk to our Kolkata MSI Service center and listen what they say.


HP CC chat guys have lied to me about opening the laptop on my own (like it will void warranty) but I know that its not an issue for them. So see what happens. As said earlier, I know that Acer & MSI does try to pull this shit with sticker.


----------



## kg11sgbg (Nov 24, 2020)

I have to go to the service center and upgrade the RAM...otherwise warranty becomes NULL & VOID.

Kolkata Service center ascertained that.


----------



## omega44-xt (Nov 24, 2020)

kg11sgbg said:


> I have to go to the service center and upgrade the RAM...otherwise warranty becomes NULL & VOID.
> 
> Kolkata Service center ascertained that.


So my info is still valid, Acer & MSI are still doing that. 

As said earlier, for my friend with Acer laptop, the service guy didn't put a sticker after 2nd service. Check what MSI guys do.


----------



## kg11sgbg (Nov 24, 2020)

omega44-xt said:


> So my info is still valid, Acer & MSI are still doing that.
> 
> As said earlier, for my friend with Acer laptop, the service guy didn't put a sticker after 2nd service. Check what MSI guys do.


More weird things happening.
The service center guy to whom I talked was annoyed that I had bought an ADATA 8GB DDR4 RAM. He said these cheap RAM's  and those also from Crucial are all pieces of sh!ts!!!! These RAM's make the laptop unstable and blah,blah,...

He insisted on using on Samsung and Hynix manufacturer based DDR4 RAM's only for this Model(MSI Modern 14 B10MW-220IN).
He told me I could use ADATA RAM but that will be on my own risk...and service center won't replace RAM modules(through my cost)everytime.

I don't feel the logic here.
@whitestar_999  anything to add here?
I mean only Hynix and Samsung RAM's are okay,but all other RAM's are Trash. Is this true?
Also @omega44-xt  , what are your views regarding these?


----------



## omega44-xt (Nov 24, 2020)

kg11sgbg said:


> More weird things happening.
> The service center guy to whom I talked was annoyed that I had bought an ADATA 8GB DDR4 RAM. He said these cheap RAM's  and those also from Crucial are all pieces of sh!ts!!!! These RAM's make the laptop unstable and blah,blah,...
> 
> He insisted on using on Samsung and Hynix manufacturer based DDR4 RAM's only for this Model(MSI Modern 14 B10MW-220IN).
> ...


Refer my old post earlier where I said I have caught a HP CC guy lying. Similar stuff happened with Dell with me & with others. In my office, my supervisor spent 28k for 2x16GB RAM from Dell instead of buying it locally for half the price as my supervisor believes Dell's lies regarding compatibility & stuff. So I see no reason why MSI won't do it considering they have even tried to strong arm small YouTubers for good reviews. At least Dell just doesn't send review units for not so good laptops as soon as its launched, like Alienwares.

Samsung RAM modules are considered best for OC & stuff on desktops, many RAM manufacturers buy memory from Samsung.


----------



## TheSloth (Nov 24, 2020)

Recently I was reading some comments on Reddit where some users mentioned about Samsung based C-die RAM modules were causing random errors for their AMD setups when they enabled XMP profile. Some of those comments also mentioned that Samsung B-die and Micron modules are most stable. Anyone here had similar experience or comment anything about it?


----------



## kg11sgbg (Nov 24, 2020)

omega44-xt said:


> Refer my old post earlier where I said I have caught a HP CC guy lying. Similar stuff happened with Dell with me & with others. In my office, my supervisor spent 28k for 2x16GB RAM from Dell instead of buying it locally for half the price as my supervisor believes Dell's lies regarding compatibility & stuff. So I see no reason why MSI won't do it considering they have even tried to strong arm small YouTubers for good reviews. At least Dell just doesn't send review units for not so good laptops as soon as its launched, like Alienwares.
> 
> Samsung RAM modules are considered best for OC & stuff on desktops, many RAM manufacturers buy memory from Samsung.


In laymans terms,will the ADATA 8GB DDR4 RAM module work in tandem with this MSI laptop?


----------



## whitestar_999 (Nov 24, 2020)

kg11sgbg said:


> I don't feel the logic here.
> @whitestar_999 anything to add here?





kg11sgbg said:


> In laymans terms,will the ADATA 8GB DDR4 RAM module work in tandem with this MSI laptop?



In short 99.99% chance adata ram will work fine. Also I rate crucial as the best laptop ram available in indian market, that msi sales guy didn't know or didn't tell that samsung does not officially sell laptop ram in India to general public so you can't get warranty for such ram as all samsung ram you see on amazon/flipkart are oem units & not retail unis on which warranty applies.


----------



## whitestar_999 (Nov 24, 2020)

TheSloth said:


> Recently I was reading some comments on Reddit where some users mentioned about Samsung based C-die RAM modules were causing random errors for their AMD setups when they enabled XMP profile. Some of those comments also mentioned that Samsung B-die and Micron modules are most stable. Anyone here had similar experience or comment anything about it?


See my above reply, you can only get samsung ram with warranty in India by purchasing other brands using samsung ram in which case you won't know which die it is using until you actually install the ram so just buy a brand with good after sales support which will replace your ram for such rare issues(I say rare because if it becomes widespread then manufacturers themselves will take some action).


----------



## TheSloth (Nov 24, 2020)

whitestar_999 said:


> See my above reply, you can only get samsung ram with warranty in India by purchasing other brands using samsung ram in which case you won't know which die it is using until you actually install the ram so just buy a brand with good after sales support which will replace your ram for such rare issues(I say rare because if it becomes widespread then manufacturers themselves will take some action).


You are right. Apparently Crucial is owned by Micron who are one of manufacturers. So at least in India we should prefer Crucial RAM's so that we don't face RMA related problems, unless their After sales service is bad. Any idea about Crucial's after sales service ?


----------



## kg11sgbg (Nov 24, 2020)

whitestar_999 said:


> In short 99.99% chance adata ram will work fine. Also I rate crucial as the best laptop ram available in indian market, that msi sales guy didn't know or didn't tell that samsung does not officially sell laptop ram in India to general public so you can't get warranty for such ram as all samsung ram you see on amazon/flipkart are oem units & not retail unis on which warranty applies.


THIS IS THE ANSWER THAT I WAS WAITING FOR!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
CLEARED ALL MY doubts!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

In fact I am using Crucial 4GB DDR3 Laptop RAM for the past 5 yrs onto my old DELL Inspiron 14 5447 laptop. NEVER HAD ANY ISSUE TILL DATE!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## kg11sgbg (Nov 24, 2020)

So, @whitestar_999  , shall I attach the extra 8GB DDR4 RAM from ADATA by violating the warranty(due to removal of FACTORY SEAL from backside)?


----------



## whitestar_999 (Nov 24, 2020)

kg11sgbg said:


> So, @whitestar_999  , shall I attach the extra 8GB DDR4 RAM from ADATA by violating the warranty(due to removal of FACTORY SEAL from backside)?


I don't suggest it, msi guy cannot refuse to install your ram & at worst he will charge you ~500 as service charge(since this is not warranty related service as laptop is working fine) but other manufacturers charge similar amount for upgrading as this case does not come under warranty.


----------



## kg11sgbg (Nov 24, 2020)

As far as I have learnt,MSI will not charge me.
But they will refuse to use the ADATA RAM,even if they do ,with much reluctance...
They are saying that using ADATA RAM will raise issues...what type of issues nobody knows!!!!


----------



## omega44-xt (Nov 24, 2020)

kg11sgbg said:


> As far as I have learnt,MSI will not charge me.
> But they will refuse to use the ADATA RAM,even if they do ,with much reluctance...
> They are saying that using ADATA RAM will raise issues...what type of issues nobody knows!!!!


IF MSI has some public forum, post there if they refuse to install your RAM, use other social media sites as well.


----------



## whitestar_999 (Nov 24, 2020)

kg11sgbg said:


> As far as I have learnt,MSI will not charge me.
> But they will refuse to use the ADATA RAM,even if they do ,with much reluctance...
> They are saying that using ADATA RAM will raise issues...what type of issues nobody knows!!!!


Just ask them to give this in writing(that adata ram cause issue in msi laptop) & tell them you will use it to get refund from amazon. Most likely they will agree to install ram.

P.S. also contact this msi rep in reddit:
*www.reddit.com/u/RahulMSI


----------



## thetechfreak (Nov 25, 2020)

whitestar_999 said:


> Just ask them to give this in writing(that adata ram cause issue in msi laptop) & tell them you will use it to get refund from amazon. Most likely they will agree to install ram.
> 
> P.S. also contact this msi rep in reddit:
> *www.reddit.com/u/RahulMSI


Haha yeah. This is something I'll keep in time I buy a laptop next time and need to upgrade RAM. 

Sent from my vivo 1807 using Tapatalk


----------



## whitestar_999 (Nov 25, 2020)

thetechfreak said:


> Haha yeah. This is something I'll keep in time I buy a laptop next time and need to upgrade RAM.
> 
> Sent from my vivo 1807 using Tapatalk


In India many things people say will never give in writing which is proof enough to show those things are not correct.


----------



## kg11sgbg (Nov 26, 2020)

Except  for the Warranty & Service Center issues,this Laptop MSI Modern 14 B10MW-220IN seems to be quite a promising laptop for non-gamers alike me.

AS per reddit forum as advised by @whitestar_999 , they are saying that Laptop warranty will be void if I destroy the Factory Seal. One user/member advised to use a hair dryer so as to peel off the label ,and after attaching the RAM,it SHOULD BE PASTED properly ACCORDING TO POSITION it was initially. Friend, @whitestar_999 , do you recommend this?


----------



## whitestar_999 (Nov 26, 2020)

kg11sgbg said:


> Except  for the Warranty & Service Center issues,this Laptop MSI Modern 14 B10MW-220IN seems to be quite a promising laptop for non-gamers alike me.
> 
> AS per reddit forum as advised by @whitestar_999 , they are saying that Laptop warranty will be void if I destroy the Factory Seal. One user/member advised to use a hair dryer so as to peel off the label ,and after attaching the RAM,it SHOULD BE PASTED properly ACCORDING TO POSITION it was initially. Friend, @whitestar_999 , do you recommend this?


No, that hair dryer trick may not work for all types of stickers & even where it works it can only be done by someone experienced.


----------



## kg11sgbg (Nov 27, 2020)

15 months of warranty for this laptop already ascertained.
Dilemma of voiding the warranty for a RAM upgrade....


----------



## whitestar_999 (Nov 27, 2020)

kg11sgbg said:


> 15 months of warranty for this laptop already ascertained.
> Dilemma of voiding the warranty for a RAM upgrade....


Forget it, just get the ram upgraded at service centre by paying service charge of around 500-600.


----------



## kg11sgbg (Nov 27, 2020)

whitestar_999 said:


> Forget it, just get the ram upgraded at service centre by paying service charge of around 500-600.


But suppose the service center guys deliberately damages a component while attaching RAM,then what shall I do?
Do I need to go to the service center,time to time?


----------



## whitestar_999 (Nov 27, 2020)

kg11sgbg said:


> But suppose the service center guys deliberately damages a component while attaching RAM,then what shall I do?
> Do I need to go to the service center,time to time?


That is why they ask you to sign/confirm the product condition before taking it & also before giving it to you after repair. You should just look for properly reattached warranty stickers(take pics/record video if in doubt before giving laptop & before taking laptop after repair) & any physical scratch/damage etc on the outside body of laptop. After that you should turn on the laptop & use it for 5-10 min with & without battery to see everything is working fine(keep some benchmarking tools to run in pen drive/laptop).


----------



## kg11sgbg (Nov 27, 2020)

whitestar_999 said:


> That is why they ask you to sign/confirm the product condition before taking it & also before giving it to you after repair. You should just look for properly reattached warranty stickers(take pics/record video if in doubt before giving laptop & before taking laptop after repair) & any physical scratch/damage etc on the outside body of laptop. After that you should turn on the laptop & use it for 5-10 min with & without battery to see everything is working fine(keep some benchmarking tools to run in pen drive/laptop).


okay, I see...


----------



## kg11sgbg (Nov 27, 2020)

Will this be treated as Tampered?


Factory Seal


----------



## whitestar_999 (Nov 28, 2020)

kg11sgbg said:


> Will this be treated as Tampered?
> 
> 
> Factory Seal


You mean any self servicing of laptop for upgrades, yes.


----------



## kg11sgbg (Nov 28, 2020)

whitestar_999 said:


> You mean any self servicing of laptop for upgrades, yes.


Then what to do,Friend?
If the corner of the label is torn a little,it means the warranty is void?


----------



## RumbaMon19 (Nov 28, 2020)

kg11sgbg said:


> Will this be treated as Tampered?
> 
> 
> Factory Seal



No. It will void only if the there is a big fat hole in it and signifies that you put your screw driver thru the sticker and unscrewed the screw. this much damage is acceptable.


----------



## whitestar_999 (Nov 28, 2020)

kg11sgbg said:


> Then what to do,Friend?
> If the corner of the label is torn a little,it means the warranty is void?





RumbaMon19 said:


> No. It will void only if the there is a big fat hole in it and signifies that you put your screw driver thru the sticker and unscrewed the screw. this much damage is acceptable.


You haven't seen the excuses given by some service centres then, if the label is slightly torn even at the corner then it will be taking a chance with warranty. If you are lucky service centre will not say anything but if not then expect a warranty void reply.

@kg11sgbg as you say "Your choice your decision".


----------



## thetechfreak (Nov 28, 2020)

kg11sgbg said:


> Will this be treated as Tampered?
> 
> 
> Factory Seal


Should be fine. 





whitestar_999 said:


> You haven't seen the excuses given by some service centres then, if the label is slightly torn even at the corner then it will be taking a chance with warranty. If you are lucky service centre will not say anything but if not then expect a warranty void reply.
> 
> @kg11sgbg as you say "Your choice your decision".


Well yes, but that time he has to take it further up and maybe even consumer court 

Sent from my vivo 1807 using Tapatalk


----------



## kg11sgbg (Nov 28, 2020)

@whitestar_999 , @RumbaMon19 , @thetechfreak  and others, now I am a bit skeptical about the no. of RAM slots in this MSI Modern 14 B10MW-220IN laptop which i had purchased.
Some say there is only a single slot. Some say,there is another free RAM slot for upgrades.

As according to CPU-Z,inside the tool at SPD column,it shows there are 2 slots for RAM. Only one is occupied.

What to do Friends? @whitestar_999 ???


----------



## whitestar_999 (Nov 28, 2020)

kg11sgbg said:


> @whitestar_999 , @RumbaMon19 , @thetechfreak  and others, now I am a bit skeptical about the no. of RAM slots in this MSI Modern 14 B10MW-220IN laptop which i had purchased.
> Some say there is only a single slot. Some say,there is another free RAM slot for upgrades.
> 
> As according to CPU-Z,inside the tool at SPD column,it shows there are 2 slots for RAM. Only one is occupied.
> ...


Didn't the service centre guy clarified it, I mean if he asked you to get samsung/hynix ram to increase capacity then shouldn't it mean there is an extra slot.


----------



## omega44-xt (Nov 29, 2020)

kg11sgbg said:


> @whitestar_999 , @RumbaMon19 , @thetechfreak  and others, now I am a bit skeptical about the no. of RAM slots in this MSI Modern 14 B10MW-220IN laptop which i had purchased.
> Some say there is only a single slot. Some say,there is another free RAM slot for upgrades.
> 
> As according to CPU-Z,inside the tool at SPD column,it shows there are 2 slots for RAM. Only one is occupied.
> ...


If CPUZ shows 2 slots, then there are 2 slots (1 might be soldered though). Check your laptop's manual that should be available somewhere in MSI's website, a service manual. If not, find in MSI US website.


----------



## RumbaMon19 (Nov 29, 2020)

kg11sgbg said:


> @whitestar_999 , @RumbaMon19 , @thetechfreak  and others, now I am a bit skeptical about the no. of RAM slots in this MSI Modern 14 B10MW-220IN laptop which i had purchased.
> Some say there is only a single slot. Some say,there is another free RAM slot for upgrades.
> 
> As according to CPU-Z,inside the tool at SPD column,it shows there are 2 slots for RAM. Only one is occupied.
> ...



This is what I did:- Search for disassembly video of my laptop. I did this because not only it helped me know the number of slots but also if there is any VOID warranty stickers inside to be taken care of.


----------



## kg11sgbg (Nov 29, 2020)




----------



## kg11sgbg (Nov 29, 2020)

Thinking about violating the warranty and attach 8GB DDR4 RAM module by myself.

Whatever happens will be seen later on!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## dissel (Dec 3, 2020)

^^^Good Idea....Given the situation - If you catch the thing and if it wins over you then you will be paying much more than the Laptop warranty.


----------



## kg11sgbg (Dec 10, 2020)

Now a confusion!!!
Someone said that this Laptop (MSI Modern 14 B10MW-220IN) has two RAM slots and some say it has only one RAM slot.

What to do?
Without knowing if I break the Factory seal and see it has having only a single ram slot,then both sides are gone!!!


----------



## sling-shot (Dec 10, 2020)

kg11sgbg said:


> Now a confusion!!!
> Someone said that this Laptop (MSI Modern 14 B10MW-220IN) has two RAM slots and some say it has only one RAM slot.
> 
> What to do?
> Without knowing if I break the Factory seal and see it has having only a single ram slot,then both sides are gone!!!


This page says it is a single slot but removable. 

*www.intel.in/content/www/in/en/pro...dard/msi-modern-14-b10mw-220in-H87134403.html


----------



## kg11sgbg (Dec 10, 2020)

sling-shot said:


> This page says it is a single slot but removable.
> 
> *www.intel.in/content/www/in/en/pro...dard/msi-modern-14-b10mw-220in-H87134403.html


Agreed, but CPU-Z shows 2 RAM slots in SPD column of the tool. 

And what is the use of buying an A-DATA 8GB DDR4 RAM? To replace the Factory set SAMSUNG 8GB DDR4 RAM?
Ridiculous!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

SPD clearly shows Slot #1 and Slot #2 in CPU-Z


----------



## kg11sgbg (Dec 10, 2020)

@sling-shot , @whitestar_999  and others...kind to explain me the above images.


----------



## TheSloth (Dec 10, 2020)

I can't believe customers are still in dark of the configurations and upgrade options of their PCs in 2020! This confusion seems like a normal thing across several brands. Why can't they mention these basic information about their own products on their webpage? I am also guessing these things does not happen in US/EU/Australia like countries.


----------



## whitestar_999 (Dec 11, 2020)

kg11sgbg said:


> @sling-shot , @whitestar_999 and others...kind to explain me the above images.


What do you want to know? SPD is basically manufacturer inbuilt ram speed profiles.


----------



## sling-shot (Dec 11, 2020)

whitestar_999 said:


> What do you want to know? SPD is basically manufacturer inbuilt ram speed profiles.


He wants the final answer to his question 'Does his laptop have 2 slots or 1 slot for RAM?'

@kg11sgbg You could try emailing MSI support and get it confirmed by them.


----------



## omega44-xt (Dec 11, 2020)

kg11sgbg said:


> View attachment 19835
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I am pretty sure soldered RAM is shown as a slot, I mean, CPU Z isn't made for laptops. Also soldered RAM is connected somewhere, so will likely show as a slot. So most likely 8GB is soldered & 1 slot free.


----------



## RumbaMon19 (Dec 11, 2020)

kg11sgbg said:


> View attachment 19835
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Wew why not open and see? Most probably it is soldered though.


----------



## TheSloth (Dec 11, 2020)

RumbaMon19 said:


> Wew* why not open and see*? Most probably it is soldered though.


Warranty will be void if he does by himself.


----------



## whitestar_999 (Dec 11, 2020)

sling-shot said:


> He wants the final answer to his question 'Does his laptop have 2 slots or 1 slot for RAM?'
> 
> @kg11sgbg You could try emailing MSI support and get it confirmed by them.





TheSloth said:


> Warranty will be void if he does by himself.



It is irrelevant to know no. of free ram slots if opening laptop by self will result in warranty being void. I would rather try with this for hardware related info:
*www.hwinfo.com/download/


----------



## kg11sgbg (Dec 11, 2020)

whitestar_999 said:


> It is irrelevant to know no. of free ram slots if opening laptop by self will result in warranty being void. I would rather try with this for hardware related info:
> *www.hwinfo.com/download/


----------



## kg11sgbg (Dec 11, 2020)

@whitestar_999 ; Friend what it means as above?
*2 memory channels present and 1 memory channel active.

Does that mean, there are 2 RAM slots or only 1 RAM slot?*


----------



## whitestar_999 (Dec 12, 2020)

kg11sgbg said:


> @whitestar_999 ; Friend what it means as above?
> *2 memory channels present and 1 memory channel active.
> 
> Does that mean, there are 2 RAM slots or only 1 RAM slot?*


Click on motherboard--smbios dmi--memory devices & see physical memory array.


----------



## kg11sgbg (Dec 12, 2020)

This is what came out @whitestar_999 ...


----------



## kg11sgbg (Dec 12, 2020)

*Now I am fully convinced that this laptop of mine from MSI consist of 2 memory RAM slots.


*


----------



## kg11sgbg (Dec 12, 2020)

@sling-shot ,this is what I have found:--->









Absolutely clear that this Laptop has 2 RAM slots. Okay ending this confusion HERE.


----------



## whitestar_999 (Dec 13, 2020)

It seems so.


----------



## kg11sgbg (Dec 15, 2020)

To all, I have to purchase another Laptop,which will be paid by my office,but at interest free 36 monthly installments, that  will be deducted from my monthly salary.
That laptop will be exclusively my office purpose laptop.
Max. Limit for Purchase Rs.50,000.00
Monthly equated installment comes at Rs.1389.00(nearest paise).

Yes,you could also purchase any Laptop below the Rs.50k mark.

I have zeroed in on this:--->
HP

What are your thoughts, @whitestar_999 ; @RumbaMon19 ; @sling-shot ; @thetechfreak  ??? And all my other Friends in this Forum?

*The MSI Modern 14 B10MW-220IN Laptop is exclusively my PERSONAL laptop*.


----------



## whitestar_999 (Dec 15, 2020)

Do you need 15.6" screen as 14" screen models will be lighter?
@omega44-xt @SaiyanGoku


----------



## kg11sgbg (Dec 15, 2020)

@whitestar_999 , I need 15.6 inch screen for larger view area. A separate numpad is useful for number input and accounts related jobs.


----------



## omega44-xt (Dec 16, 2020)

The HP one is decent, although a bit on the expensive side. There are some R5 4500U powered 14" Asus Vivobook for 51k, but honestly the performance difference won't be noticeable in normal usage.

The HP one is bit cheaper at amazon:
*www.amazon.in/HP-eq0024au-15-6-inch-Windows-Graphics/dp/B084656F9P


----------



## kg11sgbg (Dec 16, 2020)

omega44-xt said:


> The HP one is decent, although a bit on the expensive side. There are some R5 4500U powered 14" Asus Vivobook for 51k, but honestly the performance difference won't be noticeable in normal usage.
> 
> The HP one is bit cheaper at amazon:
> *www.amazon.in/HP-eq0024au-15-6-inch-Windows-Graphics/dp/B084656F9P


That particular laptop HP 15s-EQ0024AU simply vanished from Kolkata. 
Morever, I can't purchase from Amazon or Flipkart,as my office will pay them directly the amount as Advance(Full Amount),but IF THE SELLER simply refuses or unacknowledge me as customer?
Does Amazon have any such policies that adheres to our office scheme???
If not then no way. Flipkart doesn't endorse such type of schemes.


----------



## whitestar_999 (Dec 16, 2020)

kg11sgbg said:


> That particular laptop HP 15s-EQ0024AU simply vanished from Kolkata.
> Morever, I can't purchase from Amazon or Flipkart,as my office will pay them directly the amount as Advance(Full Amount),but IF THE SELLER simply refuses or unacknowledge me as customer?
> Does Amazon have any such policies that adheres to our office scheme???
> If not then no way. Flipkart doesn't endorse such type of schemes.


Contact customer care, I know amazon & flipkart provide gst input credit so there shouldn't be any issues but still if you want you can register your office/yourself as amazon business account.
*business.amazon.in/en/register


----------



## kg11sgbg (Dec 16, 2020)

whitestar_999 said:


> Contact customer care, I know amazon & flipkart provide gst input credit so there shouldn't be any issues but still if you want you can register your office/yourself as amazon business account.
> *business.amazon.in/en/register


Wherefrom do i get the GSTIN number?
IF I register my Personal and Business a/c with the same e-mail?


----------



## whitestar_999 (Dec 17, 2020)

kg11sgbg said:


> Wherefrom do i get the GSTIN number?
> IF I register my Personal and Business a/c with the same e-mail?


Don't register personal & business acc with same email, every registered firm/company has GSTIN(aka since you are not running a firm/company you can't have it). Have you talked with amazon/flipkart customer care regarding ordering from your personal acc?


----------



## kg11sgbg (Dec 17, 2020)

whitestar_999 said:


> Don't register personal & business acc with same email, every registered firm/company has GSTIN(aka since you are not running a firm/company you can't have it). Have you talked with amazon/flipkart customer care regarding ordering from your personal acc?


Yeah, I contacted them through Personal Care. Amazon is saying that I have to ascertain first,that whether my office(the organization where I am working)do endorse Amazon through this scheme.


----------



## omega44-xt (Dec 17, 2020)

kg11sgbg said:


> Yeah, I contacted them through Personal Care. Amazon is saying that I have to ascertain first,that whether my office(the organization where I am working)do endorse Amazon through this scheme.


Ask your office & clarify. I know someone who is getting 35k over 3 years for a laptop. He just had to submit the bills to his office.


----------



## mitraark (Dec 17, 2020)

kg11sgbg said:


> To all, I have to purchase another Laptop,which will be paid by my office,but at interest free 36 monthly installments, that  will be deducted from my monthly salary.
> That laptop will be exclusively my office purpose laptop.
> Max. Limit for Purchase Rs.50,000.00
> Monthly equated installment comes at Rs.1389.00(nearest paise).
> ...



Usually you are given the lump sum amount at once on producing the bill / quotation, then monthly installments are deducted from your salary.

For office purpose this laptop may be good, well built with decent specs

*Lenovo ThinkPad E14 Intel Core i5 10th Gen 14-inch Full HD IPS Thin and Light Laptop (8GB RAM/ 1TB HDD + 128GB SSD/ Windows 10 Home/ Microsoft Office Home & Student 2019/ Black/ 1.69kg), 20RAS0W500*


*www.amazon.in/dp/B08HLYQ4ZM?tag=thuttu_a-21&ascsubtag=825481


----------



## kg11sgbg (Dec 17, 2020)

mitraark said:


> Usually you are given the lump sum amount at once on producing the bill / quotation, then monthly installments are deducted from your salary.
> 
> For office purpose this laptop may be good, well built with decent specs
> 
> ...


Buddy I want an AMD Ryzen processor based laptop ONLY. 15.6 inch screen ONLY,as it has separate num keypad at this price point.
Office *has given me the liberty *to choose under any brand any make or model.


----------



## kg11sgbg (Dec 18, 2020)

Actually,this HP 15s-eq0024au is the MOST PREFERRED laptop as it is well within Rs.50k limit, AND FUTURE UPGRADEABILITY OF RAM + nvme m.2 ssd IS THERE!!!!!
But I am also onto the ASUS Vivobook 15 Laptops...with AMD Ryzen 3500U processors. Ryzen 4000 series were the most preferred, BUT NO SUCH LAPTOP EXISTS IN THIS WRETCHED KOLKATA. FOR THE TIME BEING UNTIL NOW.

May be they will be present in the REMOTE Future!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## thetechfreak (Dec 18, 2020)

kg11sgbg said:


> Actually,this HP 15s-eq0024au is the MOST PREFERRED laptop as it is well within Rs.50k limit, AND FUTURE UPGRADEABILITY OF RAM + nvme m.2 ssd IS THERE!!!!!
> But I am also onto the ASUS Vivobook 15 Laptops...with AMD Ryzen 3500U processors. Ryzen 4000 series were the most preferred, BUT NO SUCH LAPTOP EXISTS IN THIS WRETCHED KOLKATA. FOR THE TIME BEING UNTIL NOW.
> 
> May be they will be present in the REMOTE Future!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


You can always buy online like the rest of us  

Sent from my vivo 1807 using Tapatalk


----------



## kg11sgbg (Dec 18, 2020)

thetechfreak said:


> You can always buy online like the rest of us
> 
> Sent from my vivo 1807 using Tapatalk


I usually buy online mate.
Dell Inspiron 14 5447 ---*Flipkart Diwali Sale* --- 2014
MSi Modern 14 B10MW-220IN  --- *Flipkart Diwali Sale *--- 2020

*But this time the laptop payment will be done by my organization to where I work. The cost will be reclaimed from my salary in 36 monthly installments WITHOUT ANY INTEREST*.


----------



## TheSloth (Dec 18, 2020)

kg11sgbg said:


> I usually buy online mate.
> Dell Inspiron 14 5447 ---*Flipkart Diwali Sale* --- 2014
> MSi Modern 14 B10MW-220IN  --- *Flipkart Diwali Sale *--- 2020
> 
> *But this time the laptop payment will be done by my organization to where I work. The cost will be reclaimed from my salary in 36 monthly installments WITHOUT ANY INTEREST*.



Sorry to go offtopic here, but I am curious to know what happens when you decide to leave the organization before completion of these 36 months?


----------



## kg11sgbg (Dec 19, 2020)

TheSloth said:


> Sorry to go offtopic here, but I am curious to know what happens when you decide to leave the organization before completion of these 36 months?


Supposedly you want to leave. You have to pay the remaining installment amount,that will be deducted from your so called terminal benefits. The organization where I work is one of the largest PSU in this country(I am not in Indian Railways) and not some Private Company,where you leave one and join another at ease. THERE ARE PROTOCOLS AND LEGAL ANGLES TO BE ADHERED TO.


----------



## kg11sgbg (Dec 19, 2020)

Ultimately, I am buying the *ASUS Vivobook 15 X509 AMD Ryzen 3500U* Variant.
Quotation cost is Rs.44,000.00
Per month Rs.1222.00 to be deducted from my Salary till Dec 2023.

Haven't paid the amount and so haven't received the Laptop till now.
Hoping next week.


----------



## whitestar_999 (Dec 20, 2020)

kg11sgbg said:


> Ultimately, I am buying the *ASUS Vivobook 15 X509 AMD Ryzen 3500U* Variant.
> Quotation cost is Rs.44,000.00
> Per month Rs.1222.00 to be deducted from my Salary till Dec 2023.
> 
> ...


It has a below avg display though.


----------



## kg11sgbg (Dec 20, 2020)

whitestar_999 said:


> It has a below avg display though.


Admitted.
In that case my MSI Modern 14 suffices and replaces that,WHICH IS MY PERSONAL wholly.
But the AMD laptop of ASUS will be used for OFFICIAL purpose at most,and though sometimes personal.


----------



## kg11sgbg (Dec 20, 2020)

A bit offtopic though a link of relevance in this section according to my comments thread.

Any Kolkatan's here in this Forum, how reliable is "ARYA COMPUTECH PRIVATE LIMITED",E-Mall,Chandni Chowk,Shop No:112B,1st Floor?

Has anyone do have any good or bad experiences/reviews while purchasing a laptop?


----------



## whitestar_999 (Dec 20, 2020)

kg11sgbg said:


> A bit offtopic though a link of relevance in this section according to my comments thread.
> 
> Any Kolkatan's here in this Forum, how reliable is "ARYA COMPUTECH PRIVATE LIMITED",E-Mall,Chandni Chowk,Shop No:112B,1st Floor?
> 
> Has anyone do have any good or bad experiences/reviews while purchasing a laptop?


@topgear @Extreme Gamer


----------



## kg11sgbg (Dec 20, 2020)

Sorry @whitestar_999 , Model is Asus Vivobook 15 M509DA. Not "X".


----------



## kg11sgbg (Dec 21, 2020)

Office has rejected the Asus Laptop on ground of the shop "Arya Computech" at e-Mall,didn't comply with PAN number.
I have to seek out a new Quotation from one of the Famous shop in Kolkata  "Supreme Technologies - The IT Mall"
There I chose LENOVO S145(15.6inch,AMD Ryzen 3500U,8GB DDR4,...),which is this:--->
LENOVO



@whitestar_999 , @omega44-xt  what do you think about this?
Quotation value with GST: Rs.38.5k
Then emi (FREE OF INTEREST) comes to be Rs.1069.00 per month.


----------



## omega44-xt (Dec 22, 2020)

kg11sgbg said:


> Office has rejected the Asus Laptop on ground of the shop "Arya Computech" at e-Mall,didn't comply with PAN number.
> I have to seek out a new Quotation from one of the Famous shop in Kolkata  "Supreme Technologies - The IT Mall"
> There I chose LENOVO S145(15.6inch,AMD Ryzen 3500U,8GB DDR4,...),which is this:--->
> LENOVO
> ...


Lacks SSD, otherwise fine. Its variant with 512GB SSD was under 40k pre lockdown, so not too bad of a deal. Add a 128/256GB M.2 SSD for OS + apps since you will be using it.


----------



## SaiyanGoku (Dec 22, 2020)

kg11sgbg said:


> Office has rejected the Asus Laptop on ground of the shop "Arya Computech" at e-Mall,didn't comply with PAN number.
> I have to seek out a new Quotation from one of the Famous shop in Kolkata  "Supreme Technologies - The IT Mall"
> There I chose LENOVO S145(15.6inch,AMD Ryzen 3500U,8GB DDR4,...),which is this:--->
> LENOVO
> ...


Needs SSD as pointed above. Check the warranty policy for DIY upgrades before buying it.


----------



## whitestar_999 (Dec 22, 2020)

kg11sgbg said:


> Sorry @whitestar_999 , Model is Asus Vivobook 15 M509DA. Not "X".


Both D & X models have below avg screen, main difference being X is newer version with slimmer look & backlit keyboard.


----------



## kg11sgbg (Dec 22, 2020)

Ultimately Friends, Zeroed on in HP 15s-GR0010AU laptop in "Supreme Infotrade" aka "Supreme Technologies" in Kolkata,Chandni Chowk Area.
Cost including GST comes to Rs.40,500.00

Per month deduction from my Salary will be, Rs.1,125.00 till Dec 2023
They have confirmed me ,to keep at least one Laptop of the above model( for me ) for a week or so,until they receive the amount through NEFT.

Yeah,shall be purchasing a 512GB nvme m.2 (2280) SSD from Crucial. Also a 512GB SATA-III SSD from Crucial. Pocket pinch about Rs.10K(FLIPKART)


----------



## kg11sgbg (Dec 22, 2020)

Changed my mind.
Shall be purchasing a 500GB nvme m.2 (2280) form factor from Crucial* ONLY*. Not buying the 512GB Sata-III SSD now.


----------



## whitestar_999 (Dec 22, 2020)

kg11sgbg said:


> Changed my mind.
> Shall be purchasing a 500GB nvme m.2 (2280) form factor from Crucial* ONLY*. Not buying the 512GB Sata-III SSD now.


Make sure the m.2 port in laptop supports m.2 sata ssd also because m.2 is just a form factor which can support either sata or nvme or both.


----------



## kg11sgbg (Dec 22, 2020)

whitestar_999 said:


> Make sure the m.2 port in laptop supports m.2 sata ssd also because m.2 is just a form factor which can support either sata or nvme or both.


According to the sales team,there is* one extra RAM slot and one extra nvme m.2 (2280 form factor) ssd card slot*.
The 1TB HDD(mechanical) is under sata-III interface  connection format. In the future I could swap the 1TB HDD out  with a 512GB/1TB sata-III interface SSD drive(not the card).

Receiving a 500GB nvme m.2 ssd card(drive) from Amazon tomorrow.
Purchased this:--->
Crucial 500GB


----------



## whitestar_999 (Dec 22, 2020)

kg11sgbg said:


> According to the sales team,there is* one extra RAM slot and one extra nvme m.2 (2280 form factor) ssd card slot*.
> The 1TB HDD(mechanical) is under sata-III interface  connection format. In the future I could swap the 1TB HDD out  with a 512GB/1TB sata-III interface SSD drive(not the card).
> 
> Receiving a 500GB nvme m.2 ssd card(drive) from Amazon tomorrow.
> ...


That crucial P1 is NVMe ssd but not a good one, kingston A2000 is much better at just a little bit more price.
*www.amazon.in/Kingston-Internal-2000MB-SA2000M8-500G/dp/B07VXCFNVS/


----------



## Extreme Gamer (Dec 22, 2020)

If the purchase is for a business why aren't you contacting Dell and Lenovo for business discounts?

Even for a single laptop there should be a discount.

Also, Asus laptops suck in my experience.


----------



## kg11sgbg (Dec 23, 2020)

Extreme Gamer said:


> If the purchase is for a business why aren't you contacting Dell and Lenovo for business discounts?
> 
> Even for a single laptop there should be a discount.
> 
> Also, Asus laptops suck in my experience.


I am buying HP laptop not ASUS.
Model : 15s-GR0010AU

I am not a businessman,but an employee of a Public Sector Organization. This laptop will remain as mine,only office is endorsing it through an ADVANCE and INTEREST FREE scheme.Payment is done by me,only not in lumsum but broken into 36 monthly installments to be deducted from my salary.
This laptop could be used for personal means,only after office tasks.It is also meant for Work from Home, if and as the case arises.


----------



## Extreme Gamer (Dec 23, 2020)

kg11sgbg said:


> I am buying HP laptop not ASUS.
> Model : 15s-GR0010AU
> 
> I am not a businessman,but an employee of a Public Sector Organization. This laptop will remain as mine,only office is endorsing it through an ADVANCE and INTEREST FREE scheme.Payment is done by me,only not in lumsum but broken into 36 monthly installments to be deducted from my salary.
> This laptop could be used for personal means,only after office tasks.It is also meant for Work from Home, if and as the case arises.


I see. I am very surprised that a PSU is not looking at getting the best bang for their buck.


----------



## kg11sgbg (Dec 23, 2020)

Extreme Gamer said:


> I see. I am very surprised that a PSU is not looking at getting the best bang for their buck.


Here PSU itself is not buying,but the employee like me are buying,through that Interest FREE Advance scheme.
Amount is capped (limit)upto ₹50,000.00
Now the more amount the merrier(more higher configuration) but also more pocket pinch onto your salary/remuneration.


----------



## Extreme Gamer (Dec 23, 2020)

kg11sgbg said:


> Here PSU itself is not buying,but the employee like me are buying,through that Interest FREE Advance scheme.
> Amount is capped (limit)upto ₹50,000.00
> Now the more amount the merrier(more higher configuration) but also more pocket pinch onto your salary/remuneration.


Ah I see, so they don't use their preferred/contracted vendors to get their employees better deals.


----------



## kg11sgbg (Dec 23, 2020)

Extreme Gamer said:


> Ah I see, so they don't use their preferred/contracted vendors to get their employees better deals.


Better deals is a misnomer here in this case.
Except for very high end server machines belonging to our IT Deptt.,the staff uses desktop based on 2GB RAM,128GB HDD,without any GPU.
Vendors are HP for servers,Lenovo,Acer for ordinary level.
Buddy,don't forget,ours is not any Software or Hardware comany,based on IT sector.
It is a financial organization,nonbanking sector.


----------



## Extreme Gamer (Dec 23, 2020)

kg11sgbg said:


> Better deals is a misnomer here in this case.
> Except for very high end server machines belonging to our IT Deptt.,the staff uses desktop based on 2GB RAM,128GB HDD,without any GPU.
> Vendors are HP for servers,Lenovo,Acer for ordinary level.
> Buddy,don't forget,ours is not any Software or Hardware comany,based on IT sector.
> It is a financial organization,nonbanking sector.


In the office's case I would expect them to drive the costs down.


----------



## kg11sgbg (Dec 23, 2020)

Extreme Gamer said:


> In the office's case I would expect them to drive the costs down.


No one would drive the cost down.
This Laptop has to be PURCHASED BY THE USER through a financial scheme backed by office/organization. There are terms and conditions of work associated with this Laptop.
The laptop is not purchased by the organization and handed over to us. It has to be purchased by us and used for office work with personal usage thereafter.

No question of any DISCOUNT or COST DOWN arises here. Everything has to be borne by the employee.

Only respite is that You won't have to PAY LUMSUM initially. Even you could use it for nearly 2 months before the amount from salary deduction starts.


----------



## dissel (Dec 24, 2020)

Lenovo Legion 5 - One of the best which I think equal to HP Omen finally listed in Amazon IN by Appario @83K

4800 H + 8GB + 1TB HDD + 256GB SSD + 120 Hz + NVIDIA GTX 1650Ti 4GB Model No : 82B500BMIN

*www.amazon.in/Lenovo-Windows-Graph...d=1608804113&sprefix=amd+4800h,aps,335&sr=8-4


----------



## omega44-xt (Dec 24, 2020)

dissel said:


> Lenovo Legion 5 - One of the best which I think equal to HP Omen finally listed in Amazon IN by Appario @83K
> 
> 4800 H + 8GB + 1TB HDD + 256GB SSD + 120 Hz + NVIDIA GTX 1650Ti 4GB Model No : 82B500BMIN
> 
> *www.amazon.in/Lenovo-Windows-Graph...d=1608804113&sprefix=amd+4800h,aps,335&sr=8-4


HP Omen with R5 4600H + 1660Ti is 80k these days, will trump the Legion easily in gaming, although 60Hz panel. But 120Hz panel of Legion 5 is still a 70% sRGB panel, not 100% sRGB one, still 120Hz is 2x 60Hz.


----------



## whitestar_999 (Dec 24, 2020)

omega44-xt said:


> HP Omen with R5 4600H + 1660Ti is 80k these days, will trump the Legion easily in gaming, although 60Hz panel. But 120Hz panel of Legion 5 is still a 70% sRGB panel, not 100% sRGB one, still 120Hz is 2x 60Hz.


Will 1650Ti even able to smoothly drive a 120Hz screen on recent games?


----------



## omega44-xt (Dec 25, 2020)

whitestar_999 said:


> Will 1650Ti even able to smoothly drive a 120Hz screen on recent games?


Maybe some esports titles, that's it. Same is the case with 1660Ti, but at least it can run a lot of new games at 1080p high 60fps which 1650Ti can't.


----------



## dissel (Dec 25, 2020)

HP Omen different variant get listed @FK but the seller is not known one - PETILANTE Online

4600H + 1660 Ti 6GB+16GB RAM + 144Hz (Model No: 15-en0036AX) @ 105k INR

*www.flipkart.com/hp-omen-15-ryzen-...n=homepage&ssid=bbo13dv9ds0000001608879268251
4800H + RTX 2060 6GB + 1TB SSD + 16GB RAM + 144Hz (Model No: 15-en0037AX) @ 125k INR [OOS right now]

*www.flipkart.com/hp-omen-15-ryzen-...n=homepage&ssid=bbo13dv9ds0000001608879268251


----------



## thetechfreak (Dec 26, 2020)

Price is a bit too steep. Just because it's a 144Hz the price goes above 100k.

I think around 90-95k will be a sweetspot for the first model. 

Sent from my vivo 1807 using Tapatalk


----------



## dissel (Dec 26, 2020)

thetechfreak said:


> Price is a bit too steep. Just because it's a 144Hz the price goes above 100k.



No, they also provide the 1660Ti 6GB along with 144Hz....Also 16GB RAM OOB.


----------



## thetechfreak (Dec 26, 2020)

dissel said:


> No, they also provide the 1660Ti 6GB along with 144Hz....Also 16GB RAM OOB.


True.. but considering some of the prices I have seen living abroad, this price above 1 lakh for a 1660Ti based laptop is a little hard to digest. I am sure GST and other import duties play a huge role into propping up the price into the 6 digit zone.


----------



## SaiyanGoku (Dec 26, 2020)

thetechfreak said:


> I am sure GST and other import duties play a huge role into propping up the price into the 6 digit zone.


We pay at least 40% over international prices just because of customs and GST. Govt uses those to build crap statues instead of silicon fabs or laptop manufacturing plants.


----------



## whitestar_999 (Dec 26, 2020)

SaiyanGoku said:


> We pay at least 40% over international prices just because of customs and GST. Govt uses those to build crap statues *instead of silicon fabs or laptop manufacturing plants.*


Those are "luxury stuff" in govt eyes


----------



## RumbaMon19 (Dec 26, 2020)

SaiyanGoku said:


> We pay at least 40% over international prices just because of customs and GST. Govt uses those to build crap statues instead of silicon fabs or laptop manufacturing plants.



when HSMC came, they rejected them saying that it will cause water pollution and all. But if we see properly, TSMC didnt bribe. There are other factories which causes far more pollution than silicone facilities, but they are operating fully and happily, because of the large amount of $$ which govt. receives.

The current plant in India can only make till 180nm.


----------



## whitestar_999 (Dec 26, 2020)

RumbaMon19 said:


> *when TSMC came, they rejected them saying that it will cause water pollution and all.* But if we see properly, TSMC didnt bribe. There are other factories which causes far more pollution than silicone facilities, but they are operating fully and happily, because of the large amount of $$ which govt. receives.
> 
> The current plant in India can only make till 180nm.


Any source for the above because as far as I remember TSMC never formally proposed to invest in India(at least not on a scale to make it to print version of newspapers).


----------



## RumbaMon19 (Dec 26, 2020)

whitestar_999 said:


> Any source for the above because as far as I remember TSMC never formally proposed to invest in India(at least not on a scale to make it to print version of newspapers).



My mistake, it was HSMC and not TSMC
I saw about it first on a youtube video long ago, it was basically about the current status of fabs in india. That guy probably said HSMC but I heard it as TMSC. Now the video is nowhere to be found as i cleared my YT history, and dont remeber the channel name and all(I watched in dec'19-jan'20)

But then I came across this reddit just now.


__
		https://www.reddit.com/r/IndiaSpeaks/comments/gs8ytc

Although I still could not found the proper reason given by the government.

TSMC has invested a bit in design of chips, not in its making
source:- TSMC


----------



## kg11sgbg (Dec 26, 2020)

Until and unless the demand for PC's and Laptops were not that high by the Indian public, *forget about any chip or fab based tech. plant*.Yes,Covid-19 has changed the scenario to some extent, but *still a large number of product purchase power capable so called literate public does not spend in PC's or laptops*. Leave about the rest poorer sections and illiterate sections of our country.

You see, Samsung, Nokia, Realme, Xiaomi, etc. cos. have invested and built factories for assembling or partial making of only *MOBILE PHONES* here in India , due to its very high demand.

This is the scenario.


----------



## dissel (Jan 2, 2021)

Hello, All The Laptop Experts - Please share your thoughts on this....

*www.amazon.in/dp/B08PXQLNZH/?coliid=I3LFD45WJRIJLM&colid=102ICFJILJU5T&psc=1&ref_=lv_ov_lig_dp_it
Found a Laptop which I'm interested to buy due to it's

Pros:-
1. Portability (1.7Kg)
2. Upgradability (This thing came with 2nd m.2 slots under U series processor + RAM upgrade)
3. Price Point looks VFM
4. USB PD charging
5. Keyboard Looks like a workhorse.


Cons:-
1. No Backlit keyboard in 2021 - The BIGGEST Con
2. Old Looks - Though this got some serious business looks
3. Limited I/O ports - One USB 2.0 & One USB 3.0 A Port unless user puts a Type -C Hub in between charging and port extension
4. Screen is as usual so so....and it is only 14 inches as I have Desktop Monitor to spare.

Point number 2 - 3 - 5 in the pro section let me write off all the cons....

Usage :

1. Will connect an audio interface (Phantom Power) and record in Audacity and then Post-Processing. Need to be excel in this task.
2. Pro Tools & Ableton Live Lite  must run - Though one in at a time, Not at the same time
3. Will be doing lots of MS Excel Sheets + Lots of typing with Brave Browser and I think the inbuilt keyboard can take some serious abuse
4. Also going write text in regional language - Though it's mouse oriented job
5. I'm not much hope of running Adobe Pr+Ae side by side and also not much hope for Adobe Au too - Audacity will do for now.

---------------------

Now please let me know :

1. Can I open the Back?
2. How much Lenovo Service Charge Cost if I void Warranty?
3. Is Lenovo any good?
4. Please let me know the Lenovo in India is not up to mark.

For a quick glance at the product


----------



## whitestar_999 (Jan 2, 2021)

dissel said:


> Now please let me know :
> 
> 1. Can I open the Back?
> 2. How much Lenovo Service Charge Cost if I void Warranty?
> ...


1. You should be able to.
2. All brands charge quite a lot for out of warranty service.
3. I place Lenovo below acer/asus nowadays in overall build quality but that is my personal opinion.
4. Lenovo Indian models are not as good as their US counterparts I think but that seems to be true for any laptop brand in India.
@omega44-xt @SaiyanGoku


----------



## omega44-xt (Jan 3, 2021)

dissel said:


> Now please let me know :
> 
> 1. Can I open the Back?
> 2. How much Lenovo Service Charge Cost if I void Warranty?
> ...


That is a good deal IMO. Thinkpads are generally considered good, even budget ones. I'd agree that lack of backlit KB is its biggest con. For display, you can't get better for the price easily. If you will be using it with an ext monitor, maybe get a backlit KB as well.
Lenovo ThinkPad E14 Gen 2 laptop review: Affordable and fast thanks to AMD Renoir

1. Yes

2. Warranty should not get void if you open it & upgrade RAM/SSD. Lenovo didn't put this restriction based on my info, better confirm for yourself. Goes without saying but if you damage something while upgrading, warranty will be void. Service centre should charge 500-1000 for upgrade installation.

3. Yes, IMO top laptop brand right now along with HP. Dell's laptop quality & after sales have been declining. They have a lot of businesses tied up, so are ignorant, it seems.

4. I had a Lenovo laptop between 2013-16. Had used service centre in a Tier 2 city, the technicians were not very knowledgable but I'm not surprised, have experienced same with Dell & HP, and from what a friend's exp, Acer as well. At least there are a good number of service centres, usually nothing goes wrong in initial 2 years in multimedia laptops. Back then Lenovo laptops had bad hinge, seems they have improved.


----------



## kg11sgbg (Jan 3, 2021)

At last got my HP 15s-gr0010AU Ryzen 5(3450U) based Laptop. Since I am not a gamer,so this mediocre laptop does not affect me.
Also opened the backcover and upgraded RAM to 16GB DDR4,  500GB pci-e nvme m.2(2280 form factor) ssd, 500 GB Sata III interface ssd drive.

Functioning and running very well.


----------



## kg11sgbg (Jan 5, 2021)

@whitestar_999 , @omega44-xt , @RumbaMon19 ,and others....
If I keep on charging the above HP laptop even after 100% battery has been reached,means keeping the connector connected  to electrical outlet. Will that affect the battery life of this laptop? Will it damage and reduce the battery life?
Please clarify ,Friends.


----------



## sling-shot (Jan 5, 2021)

AFAIK laptops run directly on input power whenever connected. Battery gets charged in parallel until set limit and stops charging. You may continue to work on input power. 

Small point to note is that batteries are under stress when at above 90% charge. So laptop makers have an option to keep the charge limited to 80%. Or even 60% if you exclusively use it as desktop replacement.


----------



## SaiyanGoku (Jan 5, 2021)

kg11sgbg said:


> Will that affect the battery life of this laptop? Will it damage and reduce the battery life?


No and no. Try to use some inbuilt battery charge limiter options to keep it at max 60-80%.


----------



## RumbaMon19 (Jan 6, 2021)

kg11sgbg said:


> @whitestar_999 , @omega44-xt , @RumbaMon19 ,and others....
> If I keep on charging the above HP laptop even after 100% battery has been reached,means keeping the connector connected  to electrical outlet. Will that affect the battery life of this laptop? Will it damage and reduce the battery life?
> Please clarify ,Friends.



If you thinking to keep it on desk, then you can consider some battery charge limiter, but instead I manually charge it till 85% and let it discharge till 35%. This way battery is not ruined.

What happens is that when you keep it plugged, the battery once it is 100% will stop charging. As it drops to 99% , it will start charging again, hence making a cycle. And this thing is usually responsible for lose in capacity. As the battery charged is not going below 90%.


----------



## Dagad (Jan 6, 2021)

um idk why but whenever i have my power plan set to balanced my cpu clocks up to its turbo boost speed for some reason which generates a lot of heat. device: microsoft surface book 2


----------



## omega44-xt (Jan 6, 2021)

Dagad said:


> um idk why but whenever i have my power plan set to balanced my cpu clocks up to its turbo boost speed for some reason which generates a lot of heat. device: microsoft surface book 2


Learn to maybe undervolt your CPU using Throttlestop or Intel XTU, check guides by Bob of all trades.


----------



## whitestar_999 (Jan 10, 2021)

New laptop by acer with 100% adobe rgb colour reproduction, seems like a good/only option for content creators.

*store.acer.com/en-in/laptops/concept-d5-cn515-51-58vz-ci5-win10
@omega44-xt @SaiyanGoku


----------



## SaiyanGoku (Jan 10, 2021)

whitestar_999 said:


> New laptop by acer with 100% adobe rgb colour reproduction, seems like a good/only option for content creators.
> 
> *store.acer.com/en-in/laptops/concept-d5-cn515-51-58vz-ci5-win10
> @omega44-xt @SaiyanGoku


*www.notebookcheck.net/Intel-Core-i5-8305G-SoC.279032.0.html
Processor is 3 year old. Acer is conning people now. They should've just used that screen on any recent 4600H laptop instead.


----------



## omega44-xt (Jan 10, 2021)

whitestar_999 said:


> New laptop by acer with 100% adobe rgb colour reproduction, seems like a good/only option for content creators.
> 
> *store.acer.com/en-in/laptops/concept-d5-cn515-51-58vz-ci5-win10
> @omega44-xt @SaiyanGoku


Seems good for content creators who really need a great screen, although not very powerful.


----------



## dissel (Jan 10, 2021)

SaiyanGoku said:


> Processor is 3 year old. Acer is conning people now. They should've just used that screen on any recent 4600H laptop instead.



IMHO.......I strongly believe Intel has something to do with Laptop Manufacturer (Secret Tie Up / Bussiness Deal) - No matter what Any Laptop Manufacture never puts up a decent screen in the AMD 4000 Series laptop except ASUS Zephyrus Series because that is a brand new lineup where the said company involved to make its own image build.....Hense the Only exception.


----------



## kg11sgbg (Jan 10, 2021)

dissel said:


> IMHO.......I strongly believe Intel has something to do with Laptop Manufacturer (Secret Tie Up / Bussiness Deal) - No matter what Any Laptop Manufacture never puts up a decent screen in the AMD 4000 Series laptop except ASUS Zephyrus Series because that is a brand new lineup where the said company involved to make its own image build.....Hense the Only exception.


 Yeah,you nailed it!
Ancient practice(malparactice!!!) of Intel. Just recall,what they did to VIA some years ago.


----------



## whitestar_999 (Jan 11, 2021)

SaiyanGoku said:


> Processor is 3 year old. Acer is conning people now. They should've just used that screen on any recent 4600H laptop instead.


Missed that, assumed it was 9th or 10th gen processor but still the screen is really good for content creation.


----------



## dissel (Jan 15, 2021)

Isn't VIAO Shutdown and Sold off by Sony?

*www.flipkart.com/vaio-laptops-stor...annerAdCard.BANNERADS_VAIO+After_IKOTULLCP0TY
No 4000 series of AMD.....

*www.flipkart.com/search?sid=6bo,b5...banner.BANNER_vaio-laptops-store_TJ2GVYS4HXZQ


----------



## omega44-xt (Jan 15, 2021)

dissel said:


> Isn't VIAO Shutdown and Sold off by Sony?
> 
> *www.flipkart.com/vaio-laptops-stor...annerAdCard.BANNERADS_VAIO+After_IKOTULLCP0TY
> No 4000 series of AMD.....
> ...


Sony sold Vaio division to someone & now Flipkart licensed the name from whoever has it & brought the laptops. The laptops are overpriced, better stick to traditional manufaturers.


----------



## dissel (Jan 18, 2021)

Asus gone with AMD for 2021.


----------



## aby geek (Jan 19, 2021)

Guys, will we too get all the laptops nvidia talked about launching on jan 26? If not then when should I expect them in india? 
Also gigabyte had replied to my email on 7th of December saying their laptops will launch around jan-feb. Can anyone dig out what they might be bringing and when?


----------



## omega44-xt (Jan 19, 2021)

aby geek said:


> Guys, will we too get all the laptops nvidia talked about launching on jan 26? If not then when should I expect them in india?
> Also gigabyte had replied to my email on 7th of December saying their laptops will launch around jan-feb. Can anyone dig out what they might be bringing and when?


Maybe March


----------



## dissel (Jan 27, 2021)

Hello, Forum Members and Experts,

Please help me to find out which M.2 SSD is compatible with this Lenovo ThinkPad E14 Gen 2 (type 20T6, 20T7) Laptop (ThinkPad) - Type 20T6

Below like shows 12 Substitutes Model - It is in the Page 12.

*pcsupport.lenovo.com/us/en/product...-type-20t6-20t7/20t6/parts/display/compatible
My question is - Which 1TB model available in India ?  (Amazon / FK). 

For your convenience, I'm attaching the Screenshot of the list below.  

*i.imgur.com/qt9m4bs.png

*i.imgur.com/DzZhgJA.png


----------



## omega44-xt (Jan 27, 2021)

Get any M.2 2280 NVMe Gen3/PCIe 3.0 SSD.

Just get WD SN550 or Kingston A2000, good value SSDs. Get whichever among them is cheaper, if the same price, prefer A2000.


----------



## dissel (Jan 28, 2021)

omega44-xt said:


> Get any M.2 2280 NVMe Gen3/PCIe 3.0 SSD.
> 
> Just get WD SN550 or Kingston A2000, good value SSDs. Get whichever among them is cheaper, if the same price, prefer A2000.





omega44-xt said:


> Get any M.2 2280 NVMe Gen3/PCIe 3.0 SSD.
> 
> Just get WD SN550 or Kingston A2000, good value SSDs. Get whichever among them is cheaper, if the same price, prefer A2000.



Hi, Thanks for the reply,

But hey, Not So fast.....

Already bought the WD SN550 1 TB and since then for last 5 days, sleepless night begin.

Turned out that model is not compatible with the think pad hardware,
- Windows 10 can't able to format it as blank drive,
- Windows 10 not able to install on that,
- Ubuntu 20.04.1 can be installed on that drive with 'Ext4' file system but throws up lots of Error and reboot.

- At first, the common guess was the drive was a dud so need to buy an m.2 nvme enclosure to check and replacement / return and turns out the drive was fine, Windows can detect the drive and able to format, even that E14 can do that on USB side,
- Then the obvious the laptop port i,e motherboard must be bad, Gone the Joy of buying this new VFM machine - until today when I start searching Lenovo Forum and found this.

*i.imgur.com/dyRlOav.png

So far I know if about m.2 drives
- Check the Size if it is compatible
- Check the notch position (Gone through Hardware maintenance manual Long time ago)
- Check the port if it is capable about handling m.2 or not.

Didn't know that there must be firmware compatibility issue crop up - Now this is news to me,

Anyhow total wastage of money nearly 11k = 8.7k is the SN550 + 2.9k is Orico Enclosure.

Below is the Error

Not possible to load Windows 10

*i.imgur.com/fVxcDfV.jpg

Drive only shows up only when Linux is Installed

*i.imgur.com/Ma3dbcO.png

Device Manager shows it always - but not under 'Disk Management'

*i.imgur.com/loILLon.png

Diskpart is also throwing error

*i.imgur.com/Vz6HbwY.png

And this is the main Error

*i.imgur.com/tN8Jj1t.png

Back of the laptop - After RAM and SSD added...soon to become sleepless days and night.

*i.imgur.com/dSWLZtP.jpg

*i.imgur.com/aSJBbRa.jpg


----------



## omega44-xt (Jan 28, 2021)

Damn, if that really happens, then its Lenovo's fault IMO. M.2 standards are supposed to be universal, for a reason. But do remember that companies do try to push overpriced parts from them, like Dell was trying to sell me a top class 256GB NVMe for $150, I bought a relatively slower 1TB NVMe for $100 from amazon.

I'd suggest asking amazon for replacement of SSD first. Try that & see what happens. If the same issue, try to get a refund from them after replacement. Amazon doesn't allow refund directly these days. You don't tell them your findings as in a way you are right because you bought right form factor & type of SSD.

Try updating SSD firmware & maybe laptop's BIOS, see if it helps.

Also, check if your 2nd M.2 slot is working by putting your 1st SSD in 2nd slot temporarily.


----------



## whitestar_999 (Jan 28, 2021)

dissel said:


> Already bought the WD SN550 1 TB and since then for last 5 days, sleepless night begin.
> 
> Turned out that model is not compatible with the think pad hardware,


 Just when you thought laptop manufacturers can't get more ridiculous after starting launching models with two 4gb soldered ram sticks & crippled ryzen laptop models.
@SaiyanGoku

As mentioned by @omega44-xt try to get refund from amazon, as far as I know if a product fails to work after replacement too then you are qualified for a refund. Amazon neither care nor need to know about tech details like firmware incompatibility, just tell them your laptop model has m2 nvme slot & the nvme ssd you bought is not working.


----------



## dissel (Jan 29, 2021)

omega44-xt said:


> Damn, if that really happens, then its Lenovo's fault IMO. M.2 standards are supposed to be universal, for a reason. But do remember that companies do try to push overpriced parts from them, like Dell was trying to sell me a top class 256GB NVMe for $150, I bought a relatively slower 1TB NVMe for $100 from amazon.
> 
> I'd suggest asking amazon for replacement of SSD first. Try that & see what happens. If the same issue, try to get a refund from them after replacement. Amazon doesn't allow refund directly these days. You don't tell them your findings as in a way you are right because you bought right form factor & type of SSD.
> 
> ...



Thanks for the reply,
Lots of customers are clueless with Lenovo ThinkPad Models + SN550 combo - Can be seen in the Lenovo community forum, I think this sabotage is only for AMD version of ThinkPad Models....Though not 100% sure though. If this is true then this is further deprived prospective customer not to pick up AMD Models.

Bios of the Laptop updated by the pre-installed 'Lenovo Vantage Software' along with Track Pad Firmware Out of the Box, I also tried with Device Driver Update for SSD when I clueless and what to do and there is something with 'WD SSD' pop up under Windows Update and it updated without any issue.

Anyhow the question is - _Where to update the SSD Firmware ?_ 

This full size m.2 not possible to install in the first slot (NVME 0) because that one only takes smaller size drive. Second slot (NVME 1) is full size port....

Due to speaker assembly, it is smaller. Speakers are excellent under Windows 10, Loud for such a small device.
*i.imgur.com/el4nPdI.png

SN550 installed on the Second Slot.
*i.imgur.com/gsBk5fk.png





whitestar_999 said:


> Just when you thought laptop manufacturers can't get more ridiculous after starting launching models with two 4gb soldered ram sticks & crippled ryzen laptop models.
> @SaiyanGoku
> 
> As mentioned by @omega44-xt try to get refund from amazon, as far as I know if a product fails to work after replacement too then you are qualified for a refund. Amazon neither care nor need to know about tech details like firmware incompatibility, just tell them your laptop model has m2 nvme slot & the nvme ssd you bought is not working.



Yes, 4GB Ram, The lowest quality screen, Fixed Ram etc etc are pure sabotage to cripple sale of the AMD (directed by the Intel <--- My strong belief), But looks like AMD now increase their 5000 series processor price and soon it will take the place of Intel this year.

As both of you suggested after reading your post, I opt for replacement - Lets see, whats happen... Not much optimistic here as Amazon defence SSD is alright without any fault and it is true, Only customer side hardware is not working which is bought from the same seller though, But due to customer lack of knowledge (which is only available to Lenovo Employee, ThinkPad Department) why I (Appario) carry the Loss?

One outcome of this that the laptop Motherboard is alright.
This Laptop is most VFM out there and immediately go OOS once listed during the deal period. Amazing purchase/grab @ 47,990/-. but no joy with 8.7k loss.


----------



## thetechfreak (Jan 29, 2021)

*www.digit.in/top-products/top-10-laptops-5.html
Sent from my vivo 1807 using Tapatalk


----------



## omega44-xt (Jan 29, 2021)

@dissel I know your 1st slot (slot 0?) can't take a 2280 type M.2 SSD. I'm saying to use the default SSD on the second slot to check if its an issue of the slot (slot 1?).

To update SSD firmware, usually the SSD provider provides a software:
WD Software

Play dumb with amazon CC, your laptop has an NVMe slot & you bought an NVMe SSD. Provide them with minimal info, like SSD is showing up but not working, can't install OS the new SSD, etc.


----------



## dissel (Jan 29, 2021)

omega44-xt said:


> @dissel I know your 1st slot (slot 0?) can't take a 2280 type M.2 SSD. I'm saying to use the default SSD on the second slot to check if its an issue of the slot (slot 1?).



Thanks for the reply,
Even this again not possible, Both drives and both ports have a tendency to elevate the drive at 35 to 45-degree angle once it properly slotted until it screws tightened into the provided space. This is when the laptop laid upside down, and the Second slot didn't provide any screw cutout in the middle position.



omega44-xt said:


> To update SSD firmware, usually the SSD provider provides a software:
> WD Software



Thanks for this link.



omega44-xt said:


> Play dumb with amazon CC, your laptop has an NVMe slot & you bought an NVMe SSD. Provide them with minimal info, like SSD is showing up but not working, can't install OS the new SSD, etc.



OMG.....I was expecting some phone calls, I was preparing some points on what to tell / verification points etc, but to my surprise, the replacement drive is on-the-way, post 12:30 PM I guess just before my previous post I clicked the Replacement / Refund button and choose the appropriate option and write 2 lines and now it is 'On the Way' without any question asked.

*i.imgur.com/BdL2mqi.png

But I don't want to open the package, I mean if needed I will open the package but don't want the break the seal if it Really Handover to me, I'm sure this WD is not going to hold hand with ThinkPad E Series - Below is the proof.

Link 1

Don't want to misuse Amazon Resources and Make it a second-hand drive

My question;  After this May I have an option to apply for Refund ?


----------



## whitestar_999 (Jan 29, 2021)

dissel said:


> But I don't want to open the package, I mean if needed I will open the package but don't want the break the seal if it Really Handover to me, I'm sure this WD is not going to hold hand with ThinkPad E Series - Below is the proof.
> 
> Link 1
> 
> ...


You will have to open the package & then raise refund request next day saying this drive also not working with your laptop(attach screenshot of partition error page within windows 10 while showing your laptop is running fine). Amazon will most likely return this drive to WD which will then check it to see if there is some hardware defect & when finding none it will either package the drive to be sold as refurbished in other country market or simply sell it as oem drive to some other manufacturer somewhere.


----------



## omega44-xt (Jan 30, 2021)

Check if Kingston A2000 runs well, if yes, then that is worth getting.


----------



## dissel (Jan 30, 2021)

omega44-xt said:


> To update SSD firmware, usually the SSD provider provides a software:
> WD Software



Done this test today as I packed the drive but can't let go the thought if it can solve the problem, but.... No this software can't even able to see the drive. Below is the proof.....But indeed this is a very useful one for WD SSDs.

*i.imgur.com/64VPgDa.png

Picture of the Disk Management - MBR or GPT result is the same.

*i.imgur.com/ic2Ws37.png

And this the outcome

*i.imgur.com/M7Mlthx.png

But BIOS can see both drives

*i.imgur.com/CKacZIa.jpg



omega44-xt said:


> @dissel I know your 1st slot (slot 0?) can't take a 2280 type M.2 SSD. I'm saying to use the default SSD on the second slot to check if its an issue of the slot (slot 1?).



Can't even let go this thought also - Who knows maybe the 2nd port is the culprit - somehow manage to do the test, Turns out it is fine,
Below is the proof which is 256 GB drive in the NVME1 drive @ BIOS which is the 2nd drive.

*i.imgur.com/tA4Zaqw.jpg


----------



## dissel (Feb 4, 2021)

As my previous post/ Problem deserves a closure hense the posting - Amazon picked up the Replacement Drive so now I'm relieved, Refund will be in Amazon Pay Balance as it looks like which is no problem.....My que in this, why issue a 2nd Replacement, In this case, money not going outside Amazon IN, why waste a second drive....Those fraudsters/misuser of the system certainly like to have it back in their bank.

Great Refund Process - No Phone Call, no Email, Nothing Fully Automated Return System.

*i.imgur.com/FNnYYsP.png


----------



## omega44-xt (Feb 4, 2021)

dissel said:


> As my previous post/ Problem deserves a closure hense the posting - Amazon picked up the Replacement Drive so now I'm relieved, Refund will be in Amazon Pay Balance as it looks like which is no problem.....My que in this, why issue a 2nd Replacement, In this case, money not going outside Amazon IN, why waste a second drive....Those fraudsters/misuser of the system certainly like to have it back in their bank.
> 
> Great Refund Process - No Phone Call, no Email, Nothing Fully Automated Return System.
> 
> *i.imgur.com/FNnYYsP.png


People do stuff like use an item for a few days & then refund it, like use speaker for a birthday party then refund. 

What are you buying now, A2000?


----------



## dissel (Feb 4, 2021)

omega44-xt said:


> What are you buying now, A2000?



As per below image and the *L**ink I posted earlier* - According to Lenovo Comunity Forum, it looks like Crucial P1 and Kingstone A2000 is compatible with this laptop and maybe I buy either of one within a sec once I got the refund amount. But I land on this thread.

Link

Please read the horrible post of the link with 4700U processor, To my honest opinion, Lenovo needs to face a hefty fat lawsuit/sue by the customer from all over the world by shipping faulty hardware intentionally...What Technology out of the world feature this Laptop has which not recognizable by the standard M.2 NVME feature......I tried to put a normal *M.2 500GB WD Blue Drive non-NVME* and that even not recognizable by the BIOS also.

Now I'm sceptical buying anymore M.2 NVME drive for this laptop.....This laptop is excellent until this unwanted issue reveals itself.

*i.imgur.com/EqCSWqC.png


----------



## whitestar_999 (Feb 5, 2021)

dissel said:


> Now I'm sceptical buying anymore M.2 NVME drive for this laptop.....This laptop is excellent until this unwanted issue reveals itself.


I also think so, better to avoid & just use a regular sata ssd in orico transparent usb 3 case.


----------



## omega44-xt (Feb 5, 2021)

Ok @dissel, something to keep in mind next time I recommend this laptop.

A2000 is better than P1 as P1 is a QLC drive, for similar prices prefer A2000 any day (unless P1 is like 2k cheaper & you want to save money).


----------



## dissel (Feb 5, 2021)

whitestar_999 said:


> I also think so, better to avoid & just use a regular sata ssd in orico transparent usb 3 case.



Yup.....Now feeling is like Apple M1 user - Only 256GB internal storage and start for looking all other alternative ways to increase storage. One satisfection though, I'm able to upgrade the RAM to 16GB Dual Channel Mode. Waited so long to pick up a Ryzen Laptop is Upgardable RAM + Upgradable Internal Storage...When I came to know this offer Addtional Internal Storage I can't control myself and jump into this with all glory of ThinkPad name. Love the keyboard and track pad thingy - Every laptop must get those addtional button on the top of the Track Pad, completly stop the need of addtional mouse if user comfortable with those....But didn't have the remotest idea about slot incompatibilty isue.


----------



## dissel (Feb 5, 2021)

omega44-xt said:


> Ok @dissel, something to keep in mind next time I recommend this laptop.
> 
> A2000 is better than P1 as P1 is a QLC drive, for similar prices prefer A2000 any day (unless P1 is like 2k cheaper & you want to save money).



Is QLC drives are good ? Confused after watching this video .


----------



## omega44-xt (Feb 5, 2021)

dissel said:


> Is QLC drives are good ? Confused after watching this video .


I have a QLC SSD (Intel 660p) & a budget TLC (HP EX920). I personally saw no difference between them in daily usage when I made the switch from former to the latter for OS except for 1 use case, copying large files. When copying files, QLC SSDs provide speed like HDD.

So my impression is, for like 1-1.5k price difference for 1TB, avoid QLC & get TLC SSD instead. Say you get Crucial P1 for 7k vs Kingston A2000 for 9k, you can think about saving money by going QLC IMO.


----------



## SaiyanGoku (Feb 6, 2021)

PetersCharles said:


> *www.bestbuy.com/site/macbook-pro-1...V8SCtBh25dgbCEAQYAiABEgI_xvD_BwE&gclsrc=aw.ds
> Macbook pro M1 $1199 Is it a good idea to buy it now?


Not worth it IMO. There's no upgradability.


----------



## kg11sgbg (Feb 6, 2021)

SaiyanGoku said:


> Not worth it IMO. There's no upgradability.


Any thoughts about  MSI Modern 14 B10MW-220IN Laptop,that I had purchased?


----------



## khalil1210 (Feb 13, 2021)

Is this a good laptop  for 50k. The base clock speed is only 1ghz?

*dl.flipkart.com/dl/lenovo-ideapad-...a?pid=COMFY6FKMWV9KHFG&cmpid=product.share.pp


----------



## omega44-xt (Feb 13, 2021)

khalil1210 said:


> Is this a good laptop  for 50k. The base clock speed is only 1ghz?
> 
> *dl.flipkart.com/dl/lenovo-ideapad-...a?pid=COMFY6FKMWV9KHFG&cmpid=product.share.pp


Seems good for the price for normal usage but might not have RAM slot, might have free 2.5" drive bay though.


----------



## dissel (Feb 15, 2021)

Looks like it is a tie-up/racket between manufacturer - found this page which says compatible with 'Compatible with ThinkPad E14 Gen 2' - 

Memory RAM & SSD Upgrades | lenovo | thinkpad | ThinkPad E14 Gen 2 | Crucial IN

Crucial P2 1TB drive @ Amazon IN - Looking for below 10k, but this add extra 4k.

Amazon.in: Buy Crucial P2 1TB 3D NAND NVMe PCIe M.2 SSD Up to 2400MB/s - CT1000P2SSD8 Online at Low Prices in India | Crucial Reviews & Ratings


----------



## omega44-xt (Feb 15, 2021)

dissel said:


> Looks like it is a tie-up/racket between manufacturer - found this page which says compatible with 'Compatible with ThinkPad E14 Gen 2' -
> 
> Memory RAM & SSD Upgrades | lenovo | thinkpad | ThinkPad E14 Gen 2 | Crucial IN
> 
> ...


QLCs should be 20% cheaper than budget TLC SSD. Not sure about racket.


----------



## Stormbringer (Feb 16, 2021)

dissel said:


> Looks like it is a tie-up/racket between manufacturer - found this page which says compatible with 'Compatible with ThinkPad E14 Gen 2' -
> 
> Memory RAM & SSD Upgrades | lenovo | thinkpad | ThinkPad E14 Gen 2 | Crucial IN
> 
> ...


Don't know about tie-ups, But I used their compatibility tool to get RAM for my Dell XPS and it worked for me.


----------



## aby geek (Apr 7, 2021)

Guys what all laptops are expected in april? I know that tuf a15 5800h 3060 is coming this month for 105k.
Scar 15 5800h 3070 fhd is available for 154k. 
Between those price points what all reliable units will be coming?
And If buying this month should still go with 4800h/2060 omen?

Do you guys think gigabyte a7 will come to India?


----------



## SaiyanGoku (Apr 7, 2021)

aby geek said:


> And If buying this month should still go with 4800h/2060 omen?
> 
> Do you guys think gigabyte a7 will come to India?


No and No


----------



## Extreme Gamer (Apr 8, 2021)

The 5000 series is a substantial uplift over the 4000 series so if you can wait you absolutely should.


----------



## omega44-xt (Apr 8, 2021)

aby geek said:


> Guys what all laptops are expected in april? I know that tuf a15 5800h 3060 is coming this month for 105k.
> Scar 15 5800h 3070 fhd is available for 154k.
> Between those price points what all reliable units will be coming?
> And If buying this month should still go with 4800h/2060 omen?
> ...


Can't say for sure because of silicon shortage. Acer Nitro 5 with R5 5600H + 3060 80W is available for 95k, seems good.

Gigabyte laptops aren't likely coming, if it does, its recommendations will be low like MSI laptops in India because of poor after sales.


----------



## Extreme Gamer (Apr 8, 2021)

I thought Gigabyte and Asus were the current two best companies for after sales service in India right now?


----------



## Stormbringer (Apr 8, 2021)

Extreme Gamer said:


> I thought Gigabyte and Asus were the current two best companies for after sales service in India right now?


The last time I checked Gigabyte weren't selling any laptops in India.


----------



## aby geek (Apr 8, 2021)

Gigabyte aero 15 oled is the only thing worthwhile and that too if you get i7 10870h but most likely it will feature 2060 only. G series and A series no clue. It would be great if we can get the a7 here even if its 5600h and 3060.
G5 3060 is a good laptop based on international reviews.

The thing is if you are getting r5 5600h and 3060 that laptop may very well have 8gb ram only. Then you go back to square 1 waiting for 16gb variant. That is same issue with 4600h legion 5. In that case zephyrus g14 is making more sense especially now when almost all models have come with qhd screen.

The 105k tuf a15 2021 might be an 8gb ram one so well have to upgrade it right away. After that we have the scar 15 154k witch is 300hz panel and when I asked for the 165hz wqhd my local rog exclusive store says we ourselves don't know anything about it.
But don't get me wrong that 300hz one has a 5800h with 3070 8gb and upgradable upto 64gb ram the only trade of is 100srgb vs 100 dcpi colour accuracy  which a common buyer won't require.

Strix g17 doesn't offer a wqhd but it should be a better fhd option than the scar as it will cost less. But Iwas unable to find it.


----------



## aby geek (Apr 8, 2021)

Stormbringer said:


> The last time I checked Gigabyte weren't selling any laptops in India.


The north india rep of gigabyte told me in dec that laptops should arrive early feb but yesterday they said that due to the global chip shortage the launch has delayed. I have asked them to give some date lets see if they respond.


----------



## whitestar_999 (Apr 10, 2021)

*www.flipkart.com/acer-aspire-7-ryz...650-a715-42g-gaming-laptop/p/itm4385fddc2c72c

@omega44-xt @SaiyanGoku @Extreme Gamer


----------



## SaiyanGoku (Apr 10, 2021)

whitestar_999 said:


> *www.flipkart.com/acer-aspire-7-ryz...650-a715-42g-gaming-laptop/p/itm4385fddc2c72c
> 
> @omega44-xt @SaiyanGoku @Extreme Gamer


I see cost cutting or just victim of global chip shortage.


----------



## whitestar_999 (Apr 10, 2021)

SaiyanGoku said:


> I see cost cutting or just victim of global chip shortage.


Yes but currently it seems to be the best option at its price, right? Except maybe for gamers/heavy usage cases where H version is must, I see no competition to this model. Asus ones don't even have IPS screen while Lenovo has soldered ram in many ryzen models & HP is still costlier(talking about ragular non-gaming/non-H version processor models here).


----------



## omega44-xt (Apr 10, 2021)

whitestar_999 said:


> *www.flipkart.com/acer-aspire-7-ryz...650-a715-42g-gaming-laptop/p/itm4385fddc2c72c
> 
> @omega44-xt @SaiyanGoku @Extreme Gamer


*www.flipkart.com/lenovo-legion-y54...e&ppn=None&ssid=y07xxdg3b40000001618052854739This will be a better choice for a few thousands more.


----------



## aby geek (Apr 10, 2021)

*dl.flipkart.com/dl/acer-aspire-7-c...9?pid=COMFR6AAYHTCDHTG&cmpid=product.share.pp
How about this one? It has 1650ti.


----------



## omega44-xt (Apr 11, 2021)

aby geek said:


> *dl.flipkart.com/dl/acer-aspire-7-c...9?pid=COMFR6AAYHTCDHTG&cmpid=product.share.pp
> How about this one? It has 1650ti.


Laptop chassis is the main concern, i.e. build quality & most importantly thermals. But specs are capable, might be fine since 1650Ti is a 50W GPU. You might be able to undervolt the CPU with throttlestop, Bob of all trades has guides on how to do it.


----------



## whitestar_999 (Apr 12, 2021)

@SaiyanGoku @omega44-xt which is better for an android studio like software which depends heavily on processor & ram, a ryzen 5500u or a 3550H.


----------



## thetechfreak (Apr 12, 2021)

whitestar_999 said:


> @SaiyanGoku @omega44-xt which is better for an android studio like software which depends heavily on processor & ram, a ryzen 5500u or a 3550H.


5500U would be better hands down. It's faster in terms of both single core and multi core. Has more cores and far better power rating even. So I'd definitely go for it. Android Studio is highly CPU intensive and really helped by additional cores.


----------



## whitestar_999 (Apr 12, 2021)

thetechfreak said:


> 5500U would be better hands down. It's faster in terms of both single core and multi core. Has more cores and far better power rating even. So I'd definitely go for it. Android Studio is highly CPU intensive and really helped by additional cores.


But is 5500u able to sustain heavy cpu load continuously for more than 15-20min as its power saving feature/thermal throttling should kick in.


----------



## TheSloth (Apr 12, 2021)

^Oh that's a bummer. Would undervolting help here?
I was checking 5500U and it is looking good. What will be the price range of laptops with this processor?


----------



## aby geek (Apr 13, 2021)

^Around 55k. Aspire 7 has just appeared but reviews say bad build quality.
*laptopmedia.com/comparisons/compar...u-finaly-shows-up-taking-down-its-challenger/Some how the gpu on 5500u is faster than 4700u. Tasks where cores matter there 4700u would win.

And guys any news on nitro5 5600h availability?  And how good will 5600h be for rendering purposes?
This predator seems to be the cheapest option available for content creation right now.
*store.acer.com/en-in/acer-predator...1rtXmQ481SEq_I5nd2iKBJhD7HxOhoZIaAqkuEALw_wcB
Other than this then we move into zephyrus g14 and omen 15 category. Around 115k -120k.

Further ahead  zephyrus m15 2020 and legion 5pi appear within 130k-140k.

And beyond that strix g17 and scar 15 arrive starting at 150k.the 155k scar 15 is 300hz with 100%srgb and 75%adobe. While the 165hz wqhd is 100% DCI-p3. Will the wqhd be far more expensive than fhd?

I feel if not going for scar 15 then omen 15 is the choice and if that helios 300 is any good that's even cheaper.
What do you guys feel about all these and the fact that nitro 5 also has 165hz qhd and 360hz fhd options.
Will acer bring them here?


----------



## Extreme Gamer (Apr 13, 2021)

whitestar_999 said:


> But is 5500u able to sustain heavy cpu load continuously for more than 15-20min as its power saving feature/thermal throttling should kick in.


That only matters if the CPU load manages to breach the thermal envelope. Writing code in Android Studio shouldn't be nearly as CPU intensive as actually turning it into an APK.


----------



## omega44-xt (Apr 13, 2021)

whitestar_999 said:


> @SaiyanGoku @omega44-xt which is better for an android studio like software which depends heavily on processor & ram, a ryzen 5500u or a 3550H.


R5 5500U (6c/12t) is easily the better performer even at 15W, I think. Newer architecture helps. It is rebranded R5 4600U (which wasn't as common as 4500U), so reviews are available.






*geek.digit.in/community/attachments/1618280051711-png.20145/?hash=1302fc24716e2d2935af31716aab9f7c


----------



## omega44-xt (Apr 13, 2021)

aby geek said:


> ^Around 55k. Aspire 7 has just appeared but reviews say bad build quality.
> *laptopmedia.com/comparisons/compar...u-finaly-shows-up-taking-down-its-challenger/Some how the gpu on 5500u is faster than 4700u. Tasks where cores matter there 4700u would win.
> 
> And guys any news on nitro5 5600h availability?  And how good will 5600h be for rendering purposes?
> ...


*store.acer.com/en-in/laptops/gamin...laptop-amd-ryzen5-an515-43-5600h-rtx-3060-8gb
It was available a few days back, but went OOS now. Some people were able to order it. Nitro 5 doesn't have good thermals, but is ok-ish. CPU will hit 90C at load, but a good cooling pad should help, so will any TDP limitation that can be put (not much idea about it but I limit power draw of my i7 using Throttlestop, I know undervolt isn't available to Ryzen mobile yet).


----------



## aby geek (Apr 16, 2021)

Does anyone know what's the srgb on the nitro 5 5600h/3060?


----------



## omega44-xt (Apr 16, 2021)

aby geek said:


> Does anyone know what's the srgb on the nitro 5 5600h/3060?


I think 70% sRGB panel, but at 144Hz.


----------



## aby geek (Apr 16, 2021)

Someone over on youtube said it is the same 100% srgb panel thats on predator. Do they share the display?


----------



## billamama (Apr 17, 2021)

My Del Inspiron n5010 showing following errors 0413 & 0146
And after diagnostic it does not boot and freezes
What is the solution?


----------



## SaiyanGoku (Apr 17, 2021)

billamama said:


> My Del Inspiron n5010 showing following errors 0413 & 0146
> And after diagnostic it does not boot and freezes
> What is the solution?


*answers.microsoft.com/en-us/window...isk-read/84248d23-ef71-e011-8dfc-68b599b31bf5


----------



## omega44-xt (Apr 17, 2021)

aby geek said:


> Someone over on youtube said it is the same 100% srgb panel thats on predator. Do they share the display?


Most companies provide low quality stuff to India to cut costs, so surely there could have been a 144Hz 100% sRGB option but 70% sRGB option exists as I well for Nitro (not Predator), read somewhere. So highly likely India gets 70% sRGB panel. Can't confirm anything as I doubt any tech youtuber in India is knowledgeable enough to check panel quality.


----------



## billamama (May 1, 2021)

SaiyanGoku said:


> *answers.microsoft.com/en-us/window...isk-read/84248d23-ef71-e011-8dfc-68b599b31bf5


Thanks I replaced the HDD all problems solved now


----------



## Nerevarine (May 2, 2021)

Odd scheme 5th gen u processors are zen2.
Be wary, amd is doing shady stuff with nomenclature. Ex 5500U

Even scheme 5th gen u processors are zen3.
Ex 5600U.


----------



## omega44-xt (May 2, 2021)

Nerevarine said:


> Odd scheme 5th gen u processors are zen2.
> Be wary, amd is doing shady stuff with nomenclature. Ex 5500U
> 
> Even scheme 5th gen u processors are zen3.
> Ex 5600U.


Yes, it's shady. They should have stuck to 4600U & 4800U instead of renaming them as 5500U & 5700U.


----------



## aby geek (May 2, 2021)

Helios 300 has come down to 106k should I go for it or wait for acer nitro 5 5800h/3060 qhd listed at 115k. I have been considering legion 5 4800h/2060 as it comes with extended warranty and bag all within 116k.
Helio300 has 59wh battery,  the qhd nitro 5 has 57.5 wh and legion 5 has 60wh but they mention battery backup as 3 hrs only.
Considering cooling and dust protection and warranty and service, which one should you go for?
My use case is both vector designs and 3d rendering.


----------



## Extreme Gamer (May 2, 2021)

Nerevarine said:


> Odd scheme 5th gen u processors are zen2.
> Be wary, amd is doing shady stuff with nomenclature. Ex 5500U
> 
> Even scheme 5th gen u processors are zen3.
> Ex 5600U.





omega44-xt said:


> Yes, it's shady. They should have stuck to 4600U & 4800U instead of renaming them as 5500U & 5700U.



Actually they had no choice to rename the CPUs.

Many people would hesitate to buy a previous-gen CPU if the next-gen was available.

And given these are laptop chips, which means OEM tray-packing sales only, I don't think a single mainstream laptop vendor would use this previous-generation numbered chips in their newer product lines.


----------



## omega44-xt (May 2, 2021)

aby geek said:


> Helios 300 has come down to 106k should I go for it or wait for acer nitro 5 5800h/3060 qhd listed at 115k. I have been considering legion 5 4800h/2060 as it comes with extended warranty and bag all within 116k.
> Helio300 has 59wh battery,  the qhd nitro 5 has 57.5 wh and legion 5 has 60wh but they mention battery backup as 3 hrs only.
> Considering cooling and dust protection and warranty and service, which one should you go for?
> My use case is both vector designs and 3d rendering.


Some reviewers do run a lot of benchmarks. Check in those which CPU is better for the softwares you use - generally R7 4800H > i7 10870H.

Lenovo has better after-sales. Put 2 year extended warranty into the equation as well, I think it costs 8k for Helios 300. Check Jarrod Tech's review of Legion 5 & Helios 300 (2020, it is similar).


----------



## aby geek (May 2, 2021)

There's peace of mind offer on Acer's website mentioning accidental damage protection + 2year extended warranty worth 12k for 2.8k. 
So that brings us to 108k but the are not providing a bag and delivery date estimate is 9th May.
Legion 5 shows 2 year extended warranty and a basic bag for around 4k. That will be 116k. And it says ships in 2 days. They have mentioned in the description that ram is not upgradable.


----------



## TheSloth (May 2, 2021)

A bag should not be a factor for a laptop which will be used for work. Focus on the performance,value for money, extended service+Accidental Damage Protection. Laptop bag you can buy yourself once you have the funds and whatever design/color you want.


----------



## Extreme Gamer (May 2, 2021)

aby geek said:


> There's peace of mind offer on Acer's website mentioning accidental damage protection + 2year extended warranty worth 12k for 2.8k.
> So that brings us to 108k but the are not providing a bag and delivery date estimate is 9th May.
> Legion 5 shows 2 year extended warranty and a basic bag for around 4k. That will be 116k. And it says ships in 2 days. They have mentioned in the description that ram is not upgradable.


You would be better served buying a laptop bag separately from a manufacturer of repute instead of buying an expensive laptop bundled with a cheap laptop bag carrying an inflated MRP.

If you can afford a laptop that costs over 100k INR, don't skimp on a high quality bag that costs a fair bit. A good bag will serve you over the life of more than one laptop while offering you protective features not found on cheap bags which the manufacturers bundle to boost sales. You should look for waterproofing, padding to handle abuse and any frills that you might need on a regular basis, plus aesthetics and style that you prefer.

Also, bags are like leather shoes. Cheap shoes and expensive shoes will look the same to an uninitiated buyer at a store, but the long term, the expensive stuff (at least from a "real" shoemaker and not a fashion brand) will last your lifetime while also being resoleable while the cheap stuff will break apart within a few years of wear.

That isn't to say you should get the stuff discounted from MRP when you can, because MRPs are often inflated, but for the love of god, don't leave an expensive consumer-grade laptop at the mercy of a cheap bag.


----------



## aby geek (May 3, 2021)

I did not mean to say it is bundled with the laptop. It is actually a suggested buy along with the extended warranty. 
I agree about investing in a good quality bag.
Other than targus what other bag brands will you suggest, I feel up to 3k is decent budget for a bag not going over that.
Here's the offering:

*www.amazon.in/dp/B08ZNKLYWZ/ref=cm_sw_r_cp_apa_glt_fabc_A02SYSFTQTK11M6GT9J5


----------



## omega44-xt (May 3, 2021)

aby geek said:


> There's peace of mind offer on Acer's website mentioning accidental damage protection + 2year extended warranty worth 12k for 2.8k.
> So that brings us to 108k but the are not providing a bag and delivery date estimate is 9th May.
> Legion 5 shows 2 year extended warranty and a basic bag for around 4k. That will be 116k. And it says ships in 2 days. They have mentioned in the description that ram is not upgradable.


Both have upgradeable RAM, 2 slots. Maybe get a good American Tourister or Skybag bag for 1.5-2k. Usually bag provided with laptops are small.


----------



## RumbaMon19 (May 3, 2021)

aby geek said:


> Other than targus what other bag brands will you suggest, I feel up to 3k is decent budget for a bag



Arctic fox is a great brand. I got one in 2018, till now no problem. It was a rugged one. Is waterproof and has padding for laptop.


----------



## aby geek (May 3, 2021)

omega44-xt said:


> Both have upgradeable RAM, 2 slots. Maybe get a good American Tourister or Skybag bag for 1.5-2k. Usually bag provided with laptops are small.



For the legion 5 it is mentioned in the description on Amazon that the ram is not upgradable.

For bags I like few of these, any other suggestions?

*www.amazon.in/dp/B07BVSSMQT/ref=cm_sw_r_cp_apa_glt_fabc_GCPP4E6MRTBNPRXQG0SQ?psc=1
*www.amazon.in/dp/B07Q2R4G7P/ref=cm_sw_r_cp_apa_glt_fabc_XRKE5TGKA1CWE8G646EP?_encoding=UTF8&psc=1
*www.amazon.in/dp/B08QVC7WSB/ref=cm_sw_r_cp_apa_glt_fabc_AE10S5XYJTMYXRY60T3R?_encoding=UTF8&psc=1
*www.amazon.in/dp/B08DD8RG86/ref=cm_sw_r_cp_apa_glt_fabc_63BMYPE7B5SWV2VN53YG


----------



## Extreme Gamer (May 4, 2021)

If you can budget for a Lowepro, you should. Another option is Targus.


----------



## RumbaMon19 (May 4, 2021)

Remember to get a mature bag


----------



## anirban.ace (May 5, 2021)

Hi guys,
I'm new here, and so far I like what I see.
I'm in need of a basic laptop. Was looking for one, but got blasted with so many options, that it had me confused.
So here I am, looking for your advice.

My requirements:
AMD Ryzen 3 Processor
RAM amount does not matter, as long as it is upgradable
Integrated graphics will do, I need this for office purposes only
NVME SSD and HDD, must have both options, but does not necessarily have to come with both installed
Must have decent battery life

Price range is a bit low, like Rs. 30K to 35K INR. The budget is low because I am building a gaming rig. The laptop I need is only for office purposes.

Please help.


----------



## Nerevarine (May 5, 2021)

Any idea when the new Legion 5 Pro will launch ? It seems like a great laptop with one of the best screens I've seen in a gaming laptop


----------



## aby geek (May 5, 2021)

The acer website is now completely out of stock.


----------



## whitestar_999 (May 6, 2021)

anirban.ace said:


> Hi guys,
> I'm new here, and so far I like what I see.
> I'm in need of a basic laptop. Was looking for one, but got blasted with so many options, that it had me confused.
> So here I am, looking for your advice.
> ...


*www.flipkart.com/dell-inspiron-350...tops-store&ssid=guekd9vec00000001620243463364
See this review also:
*www.flipkart.com/reviews/3dbada60-c968-44fb-aed6-375ca1f925c9
There is also a bit costlier version of above model with extra 1TB hdd.


----------



## aby geek (May 6, 2021)

anirban.ace said:


> Hi guys,
> I'm new here, and so far I like what I see.
> I'm in need of a basic laptop. Was looking for one, but got blasted with so many options, that it had me confused.
> So here I am, looking for your advice.
> ...



Check this out 
*www.amazon.in/dp/B0928SZKL1/ref=cm_sw_r_cp_apa_glt_fabc_X5RVZ5H4KVW4ZHNKHRE2
Older 4300u based unit should be around same but some r5 3500u based laptops are there at 36k.


----------



## aby geek (May 7, 2021)

How can we purchase extended warranty for helios 300 on flipkart?


----------



## whitestar_999 (May 8, 2021)

aby geek said:


> How can we purchase extended warranty for helios 300 on flipkart?


You can't(assuming you meant by manufacturer which is the only real warranty in my opinion). Go to acer site & buy from there, they usually have an offer running.
*www.shopacer.co.in/Warranty/ShopAcer_Disclaimer_NB.aspx


----------



## aby geek (May 14, 2021)

*www.news18.com/news/tech/dell-xps-...e-h-series-cpus-price-specs-more-3733700.html
Many people were complaining about nitro 5 qhd not being good enough as the 90w gpu wont be able to drive the 2k screen. So how in the world can these 45w and 70w units drive 4k uhd+ screens?


----------



## Nerevarine (May 14, 2021)

They will drive the screens just fine, not everything is about gaming


----------



## Extreme Gamer (May 18, 2021)

aby geek said:


> *www.news18.com/news/tech/dell-xps-...e-h-series-cpus-price-specs-more-3733700.html
> Many people were complaining about nitro 5 qhd not being good enough as the 90w gpu wont be able to drive the 2k screen. So how in the world can these 45w and 70w units drive 4k uhd+ screens?


Driving the screen is a simple task handled by a very specific set of hardware routines which is standard across units. Either your unit can or it can't run a specific set of signals.

Rendering and outputting frames computed for a game or some other GPU shader-using software in real time is a different manner entirely. This stage happens before that hardware routine.


----------



## aby geek (May 19, 2021)

Someone claimed in YouTube comments today that the g14 1650ti is better than the 2060 in a15 as they have both laptops and there is only 10% difference.
Do you guys think that could be true?


----------



## Nerevarine (May 19, 2021)

aby geek said:


> Someone claimed in YouTube comments today that the g14 1650ti is better than the 2060 in a15 as they have both laptops and there is only 10% difference.
> Do you guys think that could be true?


Could be, nvidia has done a cluster fuck with laptop GPUs. TDP matters more than anything.
Atleast in the old days, same GPUs used to deliver similar performance


----------



## omega44-xt (May 19, 2021)

aby geek said:


> Someone claimed in YouTube comments today that the g14 1650ti is better than the 2060 in a15 as they have both laptops and there is only 10% difference.
> Do you guys think that could be true?


Not possible. A15 surely has heating issue but it's not so bad that an 80W RTX 2060 will throttle down to 50W 1650Ti level.

I can consider if someone said 2060 performs like 1660Ti as those 2 are very close.


----------



## aby geek (May 19, 2021)

They said the 1650ti had higher wattage. They are getting 80 avg fps in gta on g14 and 86 fps on a15.
I too doubt that. It should be around 15% better if not 20-25 %.


----------



## omega44-xt (May 19, 2021)

aby geek said:


> They said the 1650ti had higher wattage. They are getting 80 avg fps in gta on g14 and 86 fps on a15.
> I too doubt that. It should be around 15% better if not 20-25 %.


I doubt it. It might be a 1660Ti, not a 1650Ti. 1650Ti is generally a 50W GPU & just a better binned 1650 resulting in 10% better performance. 1660Ti is generally 80W & can outperform 60W RTX 2060 Max Q.


----------



## TigerKing (May 31, 2021)

My Lenovo laptop charger is not working anymore. So I am searching for charger but couldn't find same original charger.

Lenovo IdeaPad 510 15IKB 80SV001SIH Compatible-AC Adapters-80sv_2021-05-26-12-00-28 List - (from Lenovo support site) View attachment Lenovo_IdeaPad_510_15IKB_80SV001SIH_Compatible_AC_Adapters_80sv.xlsx.pdf

I have this AC ADAPTER - ADLX65CCGI2A 20V 3.25A (Yellow highlighted in pdf)
Please provide link for it.

Also if any other charger will work then universal, multi pin charger is good buy? Link please?


----------



## whitestar_999 (Jun 1, 2021)

TigerKing said:


> My Lenovo laptop charger is not working anymore. So I am searching for charger but couldn't find same original charger.
> 
> Lenovo IdeaPad 510 15IKB 80SV001SIH Compatible-AC Adapters-80sv_2021-05-26-12-00-28 List - (from Lenovo support site) View attachment 20306
> 
> ...


You have to search using your laptop/battery model & may have to settle on a compatible adapter if lenovo original charger is not found. There are some similar looking official chargers available on flipkart but not sure if compatible with your laptop model.


----------



## nokragu (Jun 3, 2021)

Hi all,

I need a laptop for office purpose  kindly suggest according my requirements

1. 15.6" screen
2. Numerical keyboard and up & down arrow to be full size (must)
3. nvme supported
4. I5 or ryzen5

budget around 40 -45K


----------



## whitestar_999 (Jun 4, 2021)

nokragu said:


> Hi all,
> 
> I need a laptop for office purpose  kindly suggest according my requirements
> 
> ...


*www.amazon.in/HP-Processor-15-6-inch-Graphics-15s-eq0500AU/dp/B0928T2WQG/
*www.flipkart.com/lenovo-ideapad-s1...-10-home-s145-15api-laptop/p/itme616918913c55


----------



## nokragu (Jun 4, 2021)

thanks for your suggestions. But arrow keys are small in both the models. Kindly some one suggest with big arrow keys with numerical keyboard. this is my must requirements.


whitestar_999 said:


> *www.amazon.in/HP-Processor-15-6-inch-Graphics-15s-eq0500AU/dp/B0928T2WQG/
> *www.flipkart.com/lenovo-ideapad-s1...-10-home-s145-15api-laptop/p/itme616918913c55


----------



## whitestar_999 (Jun 5, 2021)

nokragu said:


> thanks for your suggestions. But arrow keys are small in both the models. Kindly some one suggest with big arrow keys with numerical keyboard. this is my must requirements.


Your only option it seems:
*www.flipkart.com/lenovo-thinkpad-e...ssd-windows-10-home-laptop/p/itmffe63223a0d61


----------



## faraazbh (Jun 9, 2021)

I want to buy a laptop for Coding/Development & Light Gaming (FIFA/CS). Budget around 50-60k. Please suggest


----------



## whitestar_999 (Jun 9, 2021)

faraazbh said:


> I want to buy a laptop for Coding/Development & Light Gaming (FIFA/CS). Budget around 50-60k. Please suggest


*www.amazon.in/Lenovo-IdeaPad-39-62cms-Graphics-82EY00UAIN/dp/B095KQ1G3X/@omega44-xt @SaiyanGoku


----------



## omega44-xt (Jun 9, 2021)

whitestar_999 said:


> *www.amazon.in/Lenovo-IdeaPad-39-62cms-Graphics-82EY00UAIN/dp/B095KQ1G3X/@omega44-xt @SaiyanGoku


Yes, that would be a good option.


----------



## Nishandh (Jun 26, 2021)

hi, there was a pinned post which used to tabulate best value-for-money laptops, mobiles etc..
Is it gone... It was very helpful..


----------



## whitestar_999 (Jun 26, 2021)

Nishandh said:


> hi, there was a pinned post which used to tabulate best value-for-money laptops, mobiles etc..
> Is it gone... It was very helpful..


Nowadays because of rapidly fluctuating prices, making such list has become irrelevant.


----------



## Nishandh (Jun 27, 2021)

So the questionnaire is also gone ?

My friend was actually looking for an entry level laptop, under 30K.
Needs :
Any  Windows preloaded. 
Its to log into the virtual machine, so just smooth operation is enough,
 screen 14 or above.
Some durability is a good point.
 Also availability of USB ports (USB 2.0 or above, atleast two)

Anys suggestions welcome !


----------



## whitestar_999 (Jun 27, 2021)

Nishandh said:


> So the questionnaire is also gone ?
> 
> My friend was actually looking for an entry level laptop, under 30K.
> Needs :
> ...


*geek.digit.in/community/threads/questionnaire-for-laptop-notebook-purchase.156722/Create a new thread for better responses.


----------



## TheSloth (Jul 5, 2021)

Hey guys, How is Asus Tuf F15 Dash?
*www.amazon.in/ASUS-TUF-F15-i5-1130...2MW0XM6T54J&psc=1&refRID=21KDYFT8H2MW0XM6T54J
it has 3050Ti but in Description says : Graphics: Dedicated NVIDIA GeForce RTX 3050 Ti GDDR6 4GB VRAM, With ROG Boost Up to 1585MHz at 60W TGP + 15W 
Can anyone explain about the TGP thing mention above?


----------



## omega44-xt (Jul 5, 2021)

TheSloth said:


> Hey guys, How is Asus Tuf F15 Dash?
> *www.amazon.in/ASUS-TUF-F15-i5-1130...2MW0XM6T54J&psc=1&refRID=21KDYFT8H2MW0XM6T54J
> it has 3050Ti but in Description says : Graphics: Dedicated NVIDIA GeForce RTX 3050 Ti GDDR6 4GB VRAM, With ROG Boost Up to 1585MHz at 60W TGP + 15W
> Can anyone explain about the TGP thing mention above?


60W is its TDP, with it running at 75W when CPU is lightly loaded, like non CPU intensive games like Witcher 3, but games like Battlefield, R6, CP2077, FarCry 5 are CPU heavy.

I think Asus G15 has full 80W RTX 3050Ti, costs 10k more.

Follow this laptop, it has been on sale for 86k a few times recently:
*www.amazon.in/ASUS-Zephyrus-i7-10750H-GTX-1660Ti-GU502LU-AZ108TS/dp/B08LZJ7P4D/
Keepa.com - Amazon Price Tracker


----------



## TheSloth (Jul 5, 2021)

omega44-xt said:


> 60W is its TDP, with it running at 75W when CPU is lightly loaded, like non CPU intensive games like Witcher 3, but games like Battlefield, R6, CP2077, FarCry 5 are CPU heavy.
> 
> I think Asus G15 has full 80W RTX 3050Ti, costs 10k more.
> 
> ...


Thanks man. 

So you mean, on medium/heavy usage the GPU will use 75W, otherwise 60W, right?

So 1660Ti is better than 3050Ti in laptops?


----------



## aby geek (Jul 5, 2021)

Let's clear the confusion once an for all.


----------



## omega44-xt (Jul 5, 2021)

TheSloth said:


> Thanks man.
> 
> So you mean, on medium/heavy usage the GPU will use 75W, otherwise 60W, right?
> 
> So 1660Ti is better than 3050Ti in laptops?


Yes, 1660Ti is better, but lacks RTX, so no DLSS. Considering how good AMD FSR is for an open source tech, I'm expecting more games to support that instead of DLSS in future. FSR at ultra quality is good.


----------



## TheSloth (Jul 6, 2021)

omega44-xt said:


> 60W is its TDP, with it running at 75W when CPU is lightly loaded, like non CPU intensive games like Witcher 3, but games like Battlefield, R6, CP2077, FarCry 5 are CPU heavy.
> 
> I think Asus G15 has full 80W RTX 3050Ti, costs 10k more.
> 
> ...


How is this HP Omen against the one mentioned above?
*www.amazon.in/dp/B08CGGRHLH/ref=cm_sw_r_other_apa_glt_i_5TSZMT96H6FAEVC65BSY4600H will help keep the temps low compared to i7-10750
Build quality of this HP Omen looks better than Asus. WHat do you guys think?


----------



## omega44-xt (Jul 6, 2021)

TheSloth said:


> How is this HP Omen against the one mentioned above?
> *www.amazon.in/dp/B08CGGRHLH/ref=cm_sw_r_other_apa_glt_i_5TSZMT96H6FAEVC65BSY4600H will help keep the temps low compared to i7-10750
> Build quality of this HP Omen looks better than Asus. WHat do you guys think?


Display is the Achilles heel of the Omen. It has a 60% sRGB 60Hz display vs 100% sRGB 240Hz display of Asus. Also, Intel has a small 5% advantage over AMD, even Ryzen 5000 mobile.

If undervolting can be enabled in that Asus, you can actually tune it a lot. Build quality might be similar IMO.


----------



## ssk_the_gr8 (Jul 12, 2021)

hello folks. Laptop budget is 80k. coding(40%), video editing and gaming(40%). What would you suggest? Is buying a 8gb ram laptop and upgrading it to 16 gb a good idea? will there be compatibility issues.


----------



## omega44-xt (Jul 12, 2021)

ssk_the_gr8 said:


> hello folks. Laptop budget is 80k. coding(40%), video editing and gaming(40%). What would you suggest? Is buying a 8gb ram laptop and upgrading it to 16 gb a good idea? will there be compatibility issues.


Yes, you can buy a 8GB RAM laptop & add another 8GB stick to it. RAM compatibility issues are very rare, but yes, happens. 

HP Omen with R5 4600H + 1660Ti is the go to recommendation at 80k. At times Asus M15 with i7 10750H + 1660Ti + 1080p 240Hz panel has been on sale for 86k. that's a great deal.


----------



## TigerKing (Jul 12, 2021)

Need suggestion.
I want to upgrade old laptop.
Dell Inspiron D530 (core 2 duo, 1 GB, RAM, 128GB HDD etc etc)
I want to install windows 10 enterprise x64 and office 2019.
I will use this as a backup and for watching movies, songs, sometimes office 2019 work, photo slideshow, Chrome browsing. (All of this usage will be from below normal user)
I can't find manual online for compatibility and supported parts.
Which parts should I upgrade?
Please suggest compatible RAM and Hard Disk.


----------



## RumbaMon19 (Jul 12, 2021)

TigerKing said:


> office 2019.



There's a high chance office 2019 will stutter on it due to the processor.


----------



## whitestar_999 (Jul 13, 2021)

TigerKing said:


> Need suggestion.
> I want to upgrade old laptop.
> Dell Inspiron D530 (core 2 duo, 1 GB, RAM, 128GB HDD etc etc)
> I want to install windows 10 enterprise x64 and office 2019.
> ...


For such old laptop, stick to office 2003/2007 or maybe 2010 along with win 7 or 8.1 & this is assuming you at least upgrade to a cheap ssd & 2/4gb ram.


----------



## ssk_the_gr8 (Jul 13, 2021)

omega44-xt said:


> Yes, you can buy a 8GB RAM laptop & add another 8GB stick to it. RAM compatibility issues are very rare, but yes, happens.
> 
> HP Omen with R5 4600H + 1660Ti is the go to recommendation at 80k. At times Asus M15 with i7 10750H + 1660Ti + 1080p 240Hz panel has been on sale for 86k. that's a great deal.


seems like, price increased to 84k on amazon. can't go above 80k. any other recommendation?


----------



## whitestar_999 (Jul 13, 2021)

ssk_the_gr8 said:


> seems like, price increased to 84k on amazon. can't go above 80k. any other recommendation?


Buy using icici amazonpay card & get 5% cashback worth 4200. There is also prime day sale coming in last week of July.


----------



## omega44-xt (Jul 13, 2021)

ssk_the_gr8 said:


> seems like, price increased to 84k on amazon. can't go above 80k. any other recommendation?


Save money & get some under 70k laptops with 1650Ti. The performance difference between 1650Ti & 1660Ti is close to 30%, so a big difference. HP Omen is 84k now, due to demand. It is definitely worth the money for gamers.

Wait for Prime Day sales (end of the month), see if any of your friends or family have an amazon CC with a high limit for that 5% cashback. Same price at FK, so FK axis CC also has 5% cashback. IF you have an ICICI or axis account for some time, apply for the CC (amazon or FK one for 5% cashback). Note that amazon CC has no annual fees but FK CC has a ₹500 annual fee (easy to collect back 500 IMO even if you don't spend on FK as many normal transactions give you 1.5% cashback).


----------



## TigerKing (Jul 13, 2021)

whitestar_999 said:


> For such old laptop, stick to office 2003/2007 or maybe 2010 along with win 7 or 8.1 & this is assuming you at least upgrade to a cheap ssd & 2/4gb ram.


Okay the please suggest compatible 2×2GB RAM, SSD, HDD for Dell latitude d530
DDR2 800mhz will be compatible?

*www.amazon.in/dp/B07P8279RQ/
Any tool, software, site to check system compatibility
Online manuals does not mention about compatible hardware or does provide compatible hardware list.


----------



## whitestar_999 (Jul 14, 2021)

TigerKing said:


> Okay the please suggest compatible 2×2GB RAM, SSD, HDD for Dell latitude d530
> DDR2 800mhz will be compatible?
> 
> *www.amazon.in/dp/B07P8279RQ/
> ...


Use these tools to get detailed system info(especially ram timings):
cpu-z, speccy, HWiNFO
Any typical 2.5" sata ssd should work.


----------



## vidhubhushan (Jul 14, 2021)

Suggestion needed :

currently using 320-15IAP ideapad Type 80XR, Intel Pentium N4200, 4GB RAM, 1TB HDD

looking for something similar as usage is :

typing in Word
browsing
youtube

budget around 25000, can increase by 5000.
if i get something in 25000, will add a SSD.


----------



## whitestar_999 (Jul 14, 2021)

vidhubhushan said:


> Suggestion needed :
> 
> currently using 320-15IAP ideapad Type 80XR, Intel Pentium N4200, 4GB RAM, 1TB HDD
> 
> ...


*www.flipkart.com/hp-pentium-quad-c...dq3018tu-thin-light-laptop/p/itmdf4e72a377e90
*www.flipkart.com/hp-15s-athlon-dua...gy0001au-thin-light-laptop/p/itmfde60f9520336
Comment suggest above has extra ram slot & NVMe ssd slot but will require HP service centre help in upgrading as opening laptop not possible without physical signs.


----------



## omega44-xt (Jul 15, 2021)

whitestar_999 said:


> *www.flipkart.com/hp-pentium-quad-c...dq3018tu-thin-light-laptop/p/itmdf4e72a377e90
> *www.flipkart.com/hp-15s-athlon-dua...gy0001au-thin-light-laptop/p/itmfde60f9520336
> Comment suggest above has extra ram slot & NVMe ssd slot but will require HP service centre help in upgrading as opening laptop not possible without physical signs.


Pentium N6000 seems good for budget laptops, 10nm 4c/4t.


----------



## vidhubhushan (Jul 15, 2021)

whitestar_999 said:


> *www.flipkart.com/hp-pentium-quad-c...dq3018tu-thin-light-laptop/p/itmdf4e72a377e90
> *www.flipkart.com/hp-15s-athlon-dua...gy0001au-thin-light-laptop/p/itmfde60f9520336
> Comment suggest above has extra ram slot & NVMe ssd slot but will require HP service centre help in upgrading as opening laptop not possible without physical signs.


thanks dear. first one looks better.


----------



## aby geek (Jul 26, 2021)

Any good laptop with 3060 available in prime day sale? I liked victus at 104k but I am sceptical about pre ordering without any reviews.
Should I grab the helios 300  from flipkart then?


----------



## TheSloth (Jul 26, 2021)

How is this one?
Dell G5 SE 5505 Ryzen 5 4600H 8GB RAM, 512GB SSD, AMD Radeon RX 5600M 6GB


----------



## aby geek (Jul 26, 2021)

TheSloth said:


> How is this one?
> Dell G5 SE 5505 Ryzen 5 4600H 8GB RAM, 512GB SSD, AMD Radeon RX 5600M 6GB


I need for rendering and content creation workloads. Maybe I can compromise with a 5600h but 16gb ram , 6gb graphic card and a colour accurate screen are must.
I am trying to keep the laptop within 130k coz I need to buy a graphic tablet too which can go up to 10.5k itself.
It was really disappointing to find that the otherwise perfect 122k variant of strix g15 has a 45% ntsc screen.


----------



## aby geek (Jul 26, 2021)

Missed legion 5 pro  
who all grabbed it? It is not appearing on Amazon though.


----------



## omega44-xt (Jul 27, 2021)

TheSloth said:


> How is this one?
> Dell G5 SE 5505 Ryzen 5 4600H 8GB RAM, 512GB SSD, AMD Radeon RX 5600M 6GB


Is a heater. You can blindly disregard any Dell or Alienware laptops for gaming.


----------



## omega44-xt (Jul 27, 2021)

aby geek said:


> Missed legion 5 pro
> who all grabbed it? It is not appearing on Amazon though.


I mean they might have brought 20 units, which got sold out fast.


----------



## TigerKing (Jul 27, 2021)

Hi, 
I need to suggest 5 laptops under 50k for relative engineering student
Please suggest some.
Thank you


----------



## omega44-xt (Jul 27, 2021)

TigerKing said:


> Hi,
> I need to suggest 5 laptops under 50k for relative engineering student
> Please suggest some.
> Thank you


Maybe this:
Amazon.in
No backlit KB.

HP 14 with R3 5300U/R5 5500U were 43/50k but sadly out of stock these days.
HP 14s Ryzen 3 Quad Core - (8 GB/512 GB SSD/Windows 10 Home) 14s-fq1029AU Thin and Light Laptop Rs.46805  Price in India - Buy HP 14s Ryzen 3 Quad Core - (8 GB/512 GB SSD/Windows 10 Home) 14s-fq1029AU Thin and Light Laptop Natural Silver Online - HP : Flipkart.com


----------



## TigerKing (Jul 31, 2021)

TigerKing said:


> Need suggestion.
> I want to upgrade old laptop.
> Dell Inspiron D530 (core 2 duo, 1 GB, RAM, 128GB HDD etc etc)
> I want to install windows 10 enterprise x64 and office 2019.
> ...



Intel Wifi card - WM3945ABG
Intel® PRO/Wireless 3945ABG Network
*www.intel.com/content/www/us/en/pr...ireless-3945abg-network-connection-brief.htmlIntel 3945 3945abg Wm3945abg Mow1 Mow2 ROW Mini Pci e Wireless Wlan Wifi Card Module 802.11a/b/g
I have this Network Card on Laptop
can anyone suggest best upgrades?


----------



## SaiyanGoku (Aug 6, 2021)

emilyjohn2354 said:


> IS 1GB graphic card is ok for logo designing?


Depends on the designing software and GPU.


----------



## Nerevarine (Aug 6, 2021)

emilyjohn2354 said:


> IS 1GB graphic card is ok for logo designing?


Better stay with Integrated GPU for now, today there is no reason to purchase a 1 GB card.


----------



## TigerKing (Aug 10, 2021)

TigerKing said:


> Need suggestion.
> I want to upgrade old laptop.
> Dell Inspiron D530 (core 2 duo, 1 GB, RAM, 128GB HDD etc etc)
> I want to install windows 10 enterprise x64 and office 2019.
> ...


Now,
I removed both 500 MB DDR2 667 MHz sticks
And replaced them with 2 × 2 GB DDR2 800 MHz sticks (3 years warranty)

As per laptop's specification manual, GM 965 supports 533 MHz and 667 MHz.
From this I thought it won't work.

When I turned on laptop, it's booted properly (asked me about changed module "F1 to continue F5 to diagnostics F2 to setup") and working normally.

Should I replace it immediately or let it be?


----------



## Nerevarine (Aug 10, 2021)

If it boots properly it will work fine, it will downgrade to lower mhz


----------



## TigerKing (Aug 10, 2021)

Nerevarine said:


> If it boots properly it will work fine, it will downgrade to lower mhz


Yes.
You are right.
*uploads.tapatalk-cdn.com/20210810/b7a1b4f435c32585a03520a43edba378.jpg


----------



## TigerKing (Aug 11, 2021)

omega44-xt said:


> Maybe this:
> Amazon.in
> No backlit KB.
> 
> ...





> D560555WIN9S
> _Dell Inspiron 3501_|i5-1135G7|8GB DDR4|1TB HDD|INTEGRATED|15.6" FHD WVA AG Narrow Border|Win 10 + Office H&S 2019|Non Backlit|Soft Mint|Dell Essential|1 Year Onsite Hardware Service
> _@ ₹ 58250 With Bag_
> 
> ...



He gave reply like this
He seem confused
I will update this with new post.


----------



## omega44-xt (Aug 11, 2021)

TigerKing said:


> He gave reply like this
> He seem confused
> I will update this with new post.


Grab that HP 14 with R5 5500U as soon as possible. Good for the price, has 2nd RAM slot. Use ext HDD for more storage, 2TB costs 5k on sales.


----------



## sinhead (Aug 14, 2021)

*How are Msi laptops? *

 Msi gf75, Intel i5 10500h, 17.3   - at rs 65k, seems to be a good deal. 

Or similar spec Asus tuf  is better ?


----------



## omega44-xt (Aug 14, 2021)

sinhead said:


> *How are Msi laptops? *
> 
> Msi gf75, Intel i5 10500h, 17.3   - at rs 65k, seems to be a good deal.
> 
> Or similar spec Asus tuf  is better ?


Avoid

Get HP victus with R5 5600H + 3050 at 73k, like 30% performance uplift over GTX 1650.


----------



## sinhead (Sep 14, 2021)

Thanks omega. But I need 17.3 inch screen under 65k. So Msi or ASU’s tuf are the only 2 options.

No gaming only work. Will do some rendering only if it handles decently, else I won’t.

Guys do let me know - Msi or ASUs tuf?


----------



## omega44-xt (Sep 16, 2021)

sinhead said:


> Thanks omega. But I need 17.3 inch screen under 65k. So Msi or ASU’s tuf are the only 2 options.
> 
> No gaming only work. Will do some rendering only if it handles decently, else I won’t.
> 
> Guys do let me know - Msi or ASUs tuf?


I'll pick Asus over MSI, just my preference if both have exact same specs, otherwise go for the one with better specs.


----------



## aby geek (Sep 18, 2021)

Guys I need msi service centre details. Apparently regenersis doesnt do it any more and the centre listed on msi website is not answering the call. Did anyone in tdf got msi products serviced in Delhi recently?


----------



## Nerevarine (Sep 18, 2021)

Which product do you need serviced ? Laptop ?


----------



## aby geek (Sep 18, 2021)

Yes its a ge series apache pro from 2017 its not charging. Either the battery or the brick might be dead.
I took it to regenersis in 2019 for cleaning and reapplying the thermal paste. Now googling regenersis shows they have shut shop and msi service locator shows a different vendor in siddhartha building in NP.


----------



## sinhead (Sep 18, 2021)

I got my motherboard checked Under warranty. from Nehru Place. I got the address from the website.  but don’t remember the name.


----------



## TigerKing (Sep 19, 2021)

aby geek said:


> Yes its a ge series apache pro from 2017 its not charging. Either the battery or the brick might be dead.
> I took it to regenersis in 2019 for cleaning and reapplying the thermal paste. Now googling regenersis shows they have shut shop and msi service locator shows a different vendor in siddhartha building in NP.


You can remove battery and use directly from laptop charger.


----------



## BrickInTheWall (Sep 27, 2021)

Thoughts on MSI Bravo 15?
*www.amazon.in/MSI-Gaming-Windows-RX5500M-A4DDR-212IN/dp/B08GYH6HKN?th=1


----------



## TheSloth (Sep 27, 2021)

BrickInTheWall said:


> Thoughts on MSI Bravo 15?
> *www.amazon.in/MSI-Gaming-Windows-RX5500M-A4DDR-212IN/dp/B08GYH6HKN?th=1


The general consensus as of now is that MSI does give good specs on their laptops for low cost but their quality is very poor. They do not last long compared other brands. Buy only if you know for sure the parts used inside are of decent quality and you have MSI service center nearby.


----------



## BrickInTheWall (Sep 27, 2021)

Thanks. Any good Legion models in stock with similar specs? Or are they out of stock?


----------



## omega44-xt (Sep 27, 2021)

BrickInTheWall said:


> Thoughts on MSI Bravo 15?
> *www.amazon.in/MSI-Gaming-Windows-RX5500M-A4DDR-212IN/dp/B08GYH6HKN?th=1


Get HP Victus or Lenovo Ideapad 3 with R5 5600H + RTX 3050 instead. 144Hz isn't worth it over having a much more powerful GPU as you can add an ext monitor for a better display but have to change laptop realistically for a better GPU.

*www.amazon.in/Lenovo-Ideapad-Graphics-Keyboard-82K200XNIN/dp/B09F39HXQK/

Or this for 144Hz panel:
*www.amazon.in/ASUS-15-6-inch-RTX-3050-Graphics-FA506IC-HN005T/dp/B09CCW5XVM/


----------



## BrickInTheWall (Sep 27, 2021)

omega44-xt said:


> Get HP Victus or Lenovo Ideapad 3 with R5 5600H + RTX 3050 instead. 144Hz isn't worth it over having a much more powerful GPU as you can add an ext monitor for a better display but have to change laptop realistically for a better GPU.
> 
> Amazon.in
> 
> ...


What about ergonomics, build quality, thermals etc?  Are these a good option over Legion/Omen? And are these panels super substandard?


----------



## Nerevarine (Sep 28, 2021)

BrickInTheWall said:


> Thanks. Any good Legion models in stock with similar specs? Or are they out of stock?


Legion 5 and 5 Pro 3060 come in stock occassionally. Keep a watch.


----------



## omega44-xt (Sep 28, 2021)

BrickInTheWall said:


> What about ergonomics, build quality, thermals etc?  Are these a good option over Legion/Omen? And are these panels super substandard?


Legion & Omen are a tier above. Cheapest Omen worth buying is last year's model with R5 4600H + 1660Ti for over 80k, but has a poor 60Hz display. 

New Ideapad 3 has vents on both sides, so I think they redesigned the fan layout to have one on each side, should be good for 75W RTX 3050. Check the older model's review by Jarrod Tech.


----------



## omega44-xt (Sep 28, 2021)

Nerevarine said:


> Legion 5 and 5 Pro 3060 come in stock occassionally. Keep a watch.


Legion 5 RTX 3050 is like 105k & 3050Ti at 110k.


----------



## sinhead (Sep 28, 2021)

Asus tuf a17, r5 4600 was available for 59k and 63k on flipkart. Went out of stock in minutes.

I have a small doubt - 
intel 10500h ~ 2.5 ghz to 4.5 ghz
ryzen 5 4600h ~ 3ghz to 4ghz.

WRT “mild”single core tasks, Will there be a slight lag in intel because it starts at 2.5, and ryzen is already at 3ghz.?


----------



## sinhead (Sep 28, 2021)

I went to a few Asus stores, they don’t have stock of the cheaper 17 inch laptops. Can’t see these on the Asus website too. Also Msi gf75 listed on Amazon, isn’t mentioned on their website. 

what could be the reason ? Are these out of production models, and ecom websites have older stock ?


----------



## SaiyanGoku (Sep 28, 2021)

sinhead said:


> Asus tuf a17, r5 4600 was available for 59k and 63k on flipkart. Went out of stock in minutes.
> 
> I have a small doubt -
> intel 10500h ~ 2.5 ghz to 4.5 ghz
> ...


----------



## BrickInTheWall (Sep 28, 2021)

omega44-xt said:


> Legion & Omen are a tier above. Cheapest Omen worth buying is last year's model with R5 4600H + 1660Ti for over 80k, but has a poor 60Hz display.
> 
> New Ideapad 3 has vents on both sides, so I think they redesigned the fan layout to have one on each side, should be good for 75W RTX 3050. Check the older model's review by Jarrod Tech.


Cheers. What about Nitro 5 with Intel i7-11800H and 3050Ti? If I'm good for it money-wise, does it beat all of the above?


----------



## SaiyanGoku (Sep 28, 2021)

BrickInTheWall said:


> Intel i7-11800H


*www.notebookcheck.net/R7-5800H-vs-i7-11800H_13005_13145.247596.0.html
5800H is still marginally better overall.


----------



## BrickInTheWall (Sep 28, 2021)

SaiyanGoku said:


> *www.notebookcheck.net/R7-5800H-vs-i7-11800H_13005_13145.247596.0.html
> 5800H is still marginally better overall.


Yeah I mean the overall package though. And it's priced <1 lac with 16GB Ram, 4GB 3050Ti etc. - so a comparable option would be Victus. Wonder if this is better? I mean Victus has a slight advantage with the 5800H, but what about other aspects?


----------



## BrickInTheWall (Sep 28, 2021)

Also, thoughts on:
*www.amazon.in/HP-Pavilion-15-6-inch-Graphics-15-ec2076AX/dp/B0991NRHKT/
Wondering what the catch is here. Seems great, lack of HDD aside.


----------



## omega44-xt (Sep 28, 2021)

BrickInTheWall said:


> Cheers. What about Nitro 5 with Intel i7-11800H and 3050Ti? If I'm good for it money-wise, does it beat all of the above?


Price?? If its under 90k, good. Otherwise Nitro 5 with R5 5600H + 3060 is 100k or just less, far better choice for gamers.


----------



## omega44-xt (Sep 28, 2021)

BrickInTheWall said:


> Also, thoughts on:
> *www.amazon.in/HP-Pavilion-15-6-inch-Graphics-15-ec2076AX/dp/B0991NRHKT/
> Wondering what the catch is here. Seems great, lack of HDD aside.


100% avoid

Get Lenovo Ideapad Gaming 3 with R5 5600H + RTX 3050 + 120Hz for under 80k. That HP pavilion has a 100% sRGB display but that alone isn't worth paying about 20k extra. 

*www.amazon.in/acer-Nitro-Ryzen-Hexa-5600H/dp/B099YKLMZ4/


----------



## BrickInTheWall (Sep 29, 2021)

omega44-xt said:


> Price?? If its under 90k, good. Otherwise Nitro 5 with R5 5600H + 3060 is 100k or just less, far better choice for gamers.


No it's just sub 100k. Also it's mainly for content creation - video editing/graphic design etc. 1 lac + is over the budget tbh.


----------



## BrickInTheWall (Sep 29, 2021)

Also how about: G15 Ryzen Edition Gaming Laptop | Dell India


----------



## sinhead (Sep 29, 2021)

I got the Msi gf75 today. Is fine for me and my workloads.


----------



## omega44-xt (Sep 29, 2021)

BrickInTheWall said:


> Also how about: G15 Ryzen Edition Gaming Laptop | Dell India


These days Dell's high-performance laptops are an easy skip, even Alienware.


----------



## omega44-xt (Sep 29, 2021)

BrickInTheWall said:


> No it's just sub 100k. Also it's mainly for content creation - video editing/graphic design etc. 1 lac + is over the budget tbh.


Look for offer on HP Victus with R7 5800H + 3060. Might be a good deal after card discounts, the best one with amazon ICICI CC.


----------



## aby geek (Oct 2, 2021)

So  hp victus with an external drive or a predator helios with 2 drives? I am not really sure if victus would have upgradable drives wthout voiding warranty.
Is the legion 5 non pro available what's the price and what's different from  the pro?


----------



## omega44-xt (Oct 2, 2021)

aby geek said:


> So  hp victus with an external drive or a predator helios with 2 drives? I am not really sure if victus would have upgradable drives wthout voiding warranty.
> Is the legion 5 non pro available what's the price and what's different from  the pro?


IMO, just get Helios 300 with i7 11800H + 3060 + QHD 165Hz panel:
acer Predator Helios 300 Core i7 11th Gen - (16 GB/1 TB HDD/512 GB SSD/Windows 10 Home/6 GB Graphics/NVIDIA GeForce RTX 3060/165 Hz) PH315-54 Gaming Laptop Rs.140990  Price in India - Buy acer Predator Helios 300 Core i7 11th Gen - (16 GB/1 TB HDD/512 GB SSD/Windows 10 Home/6 GB Graphics/NVIDIA GeForce RTX 3060/165 Hz) PH315-54 Gaming Laptop Abyssal Black Online - acer : Flipkart.com

102k with Axis/ICICI CC or after cashback on Axis FK CC at* 97k*


----------



## aby geek (Oct 2, 2021)

omega44-xt said:


> IMO, just get Helios 300 with i7 11800H + 3060 + QHD 165Hz panel:
> acer Predator Helios 300 Core i7 11th Gen - (16 GB/1 TB HDD/512 GB SSD/Windows 10 Home/6 GB Graphics/NVIDIA GeForce RTX 3060/165 Hz) PH315-54 Gaming Laptop Rs.140990  Price in India - Buy acer Predator Helios 300 Core i7 11th Gen - (16 GB/1 TB HDD/512 GB SSD/Windows 10 Home/6 GB Graphics/NVIDIA GeForce RTX 3060/165 Hz) PH315-54 Gaming Laptop Abyssal Black Online - acer : Flipkart.com
> 
> 102k with Axis/ICICI CC or after cashback on Axis FK CC at* 97k*


My need  is 3d content creation is 11800h better than 5800h? And what is the tgp ofc3060 in this panel?
Will the 57/60wh battery run well with qhd?


----------



## SaiyanGoku (Oct 2, 2021)

aby geek said:


> Will the 57/60wh battery run well with qhd?


Treat it as a UPS instead.


----------



## aby geek (Oct 2, 2021)

It is 129k and out of stock on acer website.
And on flip kart it shows 133k. Do axis/ICICI cc make such a big difference?


----------



## omega44-xt (Oct 2, 2021)

aby geek said:


> It is 129k and out of stock on acer website.
> And on flip kart it shows 133k. Do axis/ICICI cc make such a big difference?


You are not a FK plus member, so sale starts in 25mins for you.




Over this, you get card discounts to bring down amont paid to 102k. If that payment is made with Axis FK CC, you get 5% cashback, so like 5k will be credited to CC statement after a month.

I'd say Axis FK CC & ICICI amazon CC are the 2 best credit cards available in the market.


----------



## true_lies (Oct 5, 2021)

My nephew is looking to buy a new Laptop budget 40-45k max 50. He's a first year student in Computer Engineering. Basic usage, online classes and maybe some light gaming. 
Are Student Discounts on Laptops still a thing? Or would get a better deal during this sale.

Sent from my Nokia 6.1 Plus using Tapatalk


----------



## K_akash_i (Oct 5, 2021)

true_lies said:


> My nephew is looking to buy a new Laptop budget 40-45k max 50. He's a first year student in Computer Engineering. Basic usage, online classes and maybe some light gaming.
> Are Student Discounts on Laptops still a thing? Or would get a better deal during this sale.
> 
> Sent from my Nokia 6.1 Plus using Tapatalk


hp14 maybe(4500u one is an year old so prolly 45k) 5500u -50k after discount on ordinary days ,if u can get an i5 11th/5500u laptop it would be fine.
there is also hp pavillion gaming with 4600h and 1650 for 53k rgt now
please do consider finding alternatives as well


----------



## schumacher (Oct 6, 2021)

How are the new msi modern laptops? Would this be a good fit for casual use like movies, browsing and light gaming?

*www.flipkart.com/msi-modern-15-ryz...cm4jls0000001633460429733&qH=b6ef0a72d9e4f93d


----------



## K_akash_i (Oct 6, 2021)

schumacher said:


> How are the new msi modern laptops? Would this be a good fit for casual use like movies, browsing and light gaming?
> 
> *www.flipkart.com/msi-modern-15-ryz...cm4jls0000001633460429733&qH=b6ef0a72d9e4f93d


yes and its cheaper than hp14 and has ips level display,also this 1 too also an aspire 7 with i5 10th +1650 under 50k on flip.prices are kinda low  somehow i dont think this pricing will remain this low tho .maybe i'm wrong


----------



## omega44-xt (Oct 6, 2021)

true_lies said:


> My nephew is looking to buy a new Laptop budget 40-45k max 50. He's a first year student in Computer Engineering. Basic usage, online classes and maybe some light gaming.
> Are Student Discounts on Laptops still a thing? Or would get a better deal during this sale.
> 
> Sent from my Nokia 6.1 Plus using Tapatalk


For light gaming, get this:
acer Aspire 7 Core i5 10th Gen - (8 GB/512 GB SSD/Windows 10 Home/4 GB Graphics/NVIDIA GeForce GTX 1650) A715-75G-50TA/ A715-75G-41G Gaming Laptop Rs.89999  Price in India - Buy acer Aspire 7 Core i5 10th Gen - (8 GB/512 GB SSD/Windows 10 Home/4 GB Graphics/NVIDIA GeForce GTX 1650) A715-75G-50TA/ A715-75G-41G Gaming Laptop Black Online - acer : Flipkart.com

Or this for something bit better:
HP HP Pavilion Ryzen 5 Hexa Core 4600H - (8 GB/512 GB SSD/Windows 10 Home/4 GB Graphics/NVIDIA GeForce GTX 1650Ti/144 Hz) 15-ec1025AX Gaming Laptop Rs.70172  Price in India - Buy HP HP Pavilion Ryzen 5 Hexa Core 4600H - (8 GB/512 GB SSD/Windows 10 Home/4 GB Graphics/NVIDIA GeForce GTX 1650Ti/144 Hz) 15-ec1025AX Gaming Laptop Shadow Black Online - HP : Flipkart.com


----------



## BrickInTheWall (Oct 6, 2021)

*www.flipkart.com/hp-omen-15-ryzen-...wOCWCrLVlm7ZwROMS3oj_MEZwKn8mtWhoCdYkQAvD_BwE
Thoughts on this? @omega44-xt @SaiyanGoku


----------



## SaiyanGoku (Oct 6, 2021)

BrickInTheWall said:


> *www.flipkart.com/hp-omen-15-ryzen-...wOCWCrLVlm7ZwROMS3oj_MEZwKn8mtWhoCdYkQAvD_BwE
> Thoughts on this? @omega44-xt @SaiyanGoku



Looks good enough IMO but confirm about the screen color accuracy. Also, check for reviews from Jarrod's Tech, Hardware Unboxed, Bob Of All Trades and OwnOrDisown.


----------



## Nerevarine (Oct 7, 2021)

Legion 5 Pro (3060) comes and goes every now and then on lenovo site (145k). Use these coupons (SALARYDAY, CORPOFF) for extra discounts (upto 9k).

Factor in the fact you are getting 3 years warranty and 1 year adp for free when making decision and the fact its a full power 3060 with mux, 165 hz 1600p HDR display. Its RAM also doesnt suck if you choose 32 GB configuration. 

If you booked 3060 legion 5 pro 2 months back, you could have had it for 123K.


----------



## omega44-xt (Oct 7, 2021)

BrickInTheWall said:


> *www.flipkart.com/hp-omen-15-ryzen-...wOCWCrLVlm7ZwROMS3oj_MEZwKn8mtWhoCdYkQAvD_BwE
> Thoughts on this? @omega44-xt @SaiyanGoku


Omen is good, lacks MUX switch over Legion 5 pro.

In a way, no gains in gaming performance over this Helios 300:
acer Predator Helios 300 Octa Core i7 10th Gen - (16 GB/1 TB HDD/256 GB SSD/Windows 10 Home/6 GB Graphics/NVIDIA GeForce RTX 3060/144 Hz) PH315-53 Gaming Laptop Rs.149990  Price in India - Buy acer Predator Helios 300 Octa Core i7 10th Gen - (16 GB/1 TB HDD/256 GB SSD/Windows 10 Home/6 GB Graphics/NVIDIA GeForce RTX 3060/144 Hz) PH315-53 Gaming Laptop Black Online - acer : Flipkart.com
You can buy 16GB RAM (7k), 2 years of additional warranty (8k) & 1TB SSD (8k) for the money saved.


----------



## BrickInTheWall (Oct 8, 2021)

omega44-xt said:


> Omen is good, lacks MUX switch over Legion 5 pro.
> 
> In a way, no gains in gaming performance over this Helios 300:
> acer Predator Helios 300 Octa Core i7 10th Gen - (16 GB/1 TB HDD/256 GB SSD/Windows 10 Home/6 GB Graphics/NVIDIA GeForce RTX 3060/144 Hz) PH315-53 Gaming Laptop Rs.149990  Price in India - Buy acer Predator Helios 300 Octa Core i7 10th Gen - (16 GB/1 TB HDD/256 GB SSD/Windows 10 Home/6 GB Graphics/NVIDIA GeForce RTX 3060/144 Hz) PH315-53 Gaming Laptop Black Online - acer : Flipkart.com
> You can buy 16GB RAM (7k), 2 years of additional warranty (8k) & 1TB SSD (8k) for the money saved.


CPU is a downgrade compared to 5800H right? I'm more of a content creator.


----------



## omega44-xt (Oct 8, 2021)

BrickInTheWall said:


> CPU is a downgrade compared to 5800H right? I'm more of a content creator.


Then go for 5800H, almost a 20% jump in CPU performance with thermals in check.


----------



## Nerevarine (Oct 8, 2021)

Edited


----------



## BrickInTheWall (Oct 9, 2021)

omega44-xt said:


> Then go for 5800H, almost a 20% jump in CPU performance with thermals in check.


Going with Omen, thanks  I'm overall impressed with the package + thermals, price notwithstanding. Plus HP might have an edge when it comes to service I guess.


----------



## samraatejahaan (Oct 15, 2021)

BLOT:- Which m.2 SSD will be compatible?

I have Asus-Vivobook-R542Uq-DM275T
Buy ASUS Vivobook R542Uq-Dm275T (8Th Gen Intel Core i7 8550U/8GB Ddr4/1TB Hdd/15.6" Full HD , 1920x1080/2 GB DDR5 VRAM/Win 10 Licence, Grey) Online at Low Prices in India - Amazon.in​Amazon.in: Buy ASUS Vivobook R542Uq-Dm275T (8Th Gen Intel Core i7 8550U/8GB Ddr4/1TB Hdd/15.6" Full HD , 1920x1080/2 GB DDR5 VRAM/Win 10 Licence, Grey) online at low price in India on Amazon.in. Check out ASUS Vivobook R542Uq-Dm275T (8Th Gen Intel Core i7 8550U/8GB Ddr4/1TB Hdd/15.6" Full HD ...
www.amazon.in
i-7 8th gen
Upgraded 2x8 GB Ram (Original 1x8GB-2400 MHz)
One installed SSD WD Green SATA
One HDD in Caddy
My question is
I have a m.2 port and to my understanding, it has M key (Image attached).
The port on my motherboard says SSD J5401 (Image attached)

But when I plug in a m.2 SSD (NVMe, PCLe Gen 3x4 (Image attached), it is not detected in bios and definietly not in windows.

I dont know what to do. I am also confused on which SSD will be compatible with my laptop board.

Can you guys please help me here?


----------



## omega44-xt (Oct 15, 2021)

Based on specs of a similar laptop, M.2 slot supports only SATA M.2:
ASUS R542UR   | Laptops | ASUS Sri Lanka


----------



## Kiran_g4e (Oct 16, 2021)

I'm looking for laptop 50-60K budget. My main purpose would be after-effects  or video editing.  Would asus strix g15 at 65K a good choice? There are some reviews I saw about screen flickers and bleeding. ASUS ROG Strix G15 (2021) Ryzen 7 Octa Core 4800H - (8 GB/512 GB SSD/Windows 10 Home/4 GB Graphics/NVIDIA GeForce GTX 1650/144 Hz) G513IH-HN086T Gaming Laptop Rs.90990  Price in India - Buy ASUS ROG Strix G15 (2021) Ryzen 7 Octa Core 4800H - (8 GB/512 GB SSD/Windows 10 Home/4 GB Graphics/NVIDIA GeForce GTX 1650/144 Hz) G513IH-HN086T Gaming Laptop Eclipse Gray Online - ASUS : Flipkart.com

Another choice is TUF F15 with 16G+1650Ti but it's i5 quad core at 60K ASUS ASUS TUF Gaming Core i5 10th Gen - (16 GB/512 GB SSD/Windows 10 Home/4 GB Graphics/NVIDIA GeForce GTX 1650 Ti/144 Hz) FX506LI-HN279T Gaming Laptop Rs.89990  Price in India - Buy ASUS ASUS TUF Gaming Core i5 10th Gen - (16 GB/512 GB SSD/Windows 10 Home/4 GB Graphics/NVIDIA GeForce GTX 1650 Ti/144 Hz) FX506LI-HN279T Gaming Laptop Black Plastic Online - ASUS : Flipkart.com

Please suggest.Thank you


----------



## omega44-xt (Oct 17, 2021)

Kiran_g4e said:


> I'm looking for laptop 50-60K budget. My main purpose would be after-effects  or video editing.  Would asus strix g15 at 65K a good choice? There are some reviews I saw about screen flickers and bleeding. ASUS ROG Strix G15 (2021) Ryzen 7 Octa Core 4800H - (8 GB/512 GB SSD/Windows 10 Home/4 GB Graphics/NVIDIA GeForce GTX 1650/144 Hz) G513IH-HN086T Gaming Laptop Rs.90990  Price in India - Buy ASUS ROG Strix G15 (2021) Ryzen 7 Octa Core 4800H - (8 GB/512 GB SSD/Windows 10 Home/4 GB Graphics/NVIDIA GeForce GTX 1650/144 Hz) G513IH-HN086T Gaming Laptop Eclipse Gray Online - ASUS : Flipkart.com
> 
> Another choice is TUF F15 with 16G+1650Ti but it's i5 quad core at 60K ASUS ASUS TUF Gaming Core i5 10th Gen - (16 GB/512 GB SSD/Windows 10 Home/4 GB Graphics/NVIDIA GeForce GTX 1650 Ti/144 Hz) FX506LI-HN279T Gaming Laptop Rs.89990  Price in India - Buy ASUS ASUS TUF Gaming Core i5 10th Gen - (16 GB/512 GB SSD/Windows 10 Home/4 GB Graphics/NVIDIA GeForce GTX 1650 Ti/144 Hz) FX506LI-HN279T Gaming Laptop Black Plastic Online - ASUS : Flipkart.com
> 
> Please suggest.Thank you


R7 4800H is easily the best CPU under 70k, so get that IMO. You will likely not get a good laptop with 100% sRGB 7-8ms panel at that price, so live with the 65% sRGB 144Hz 15-18ms panel that you get commonly.

Two weeks ago, I remember seeing a R7 4800H + 3050 Asus G15 for close to 70k, seems OOS now.
ASUS ROG Strix Ryzen 7 Octa Core 4800H - (8 GB/512 GB SSD/Windows 10 Home/4 GB Graphics/NVIDIA GeForce RTX 3050/144 Hz) G513IC-HN025T Gaming Laptop Rs.103990  Price in India - Buy ASUS ROG Strix Ryzen 7 Octa Core 4800H - (8 GB/512 GB SSD/Windows 10 Home/4 GB Graphics/NVIDIA GeForce RTX 3050/144 Hz) G513IC-HN025T Gaming Laptop Eclipse Gray Online - ASUS : Flipkart.com


----------



## Kiran_g4e (Oct 17, 2021)

omega44-xt said:


> R7 4800H is easily the best CPU under 70k, so get that IMO. You will likely not get a good laptop with 100% sRGB 7-8ms panel at that price, so live with the 65% sRGB 144Hz 15-18ms panel that you get commonly.
> 
> Two weeks ago, I remember seeing a R7 4800H + 3050 Asus G15 for close to 70k, seems OOS now.
> ASUS ROG Strix Ryzen 7 Octa Core 4800H - (8 GB/512 GB SSD/Windows 10 Home/4 GB Graphics/NVIDIA GeForce RTX 3050/144 Hz) G513IC-HN025T Gaming Laptop Rs.103990  Price in India - Buy ASUS ROG Strix Ryzen 7 Octa Core 4800H - (8 GB/512 GB SSD/Windows 10 Home/4 GB Graphics/NVIDIA GeForce RTX 3050/144 Hz) G513IC-HN025T Gaming Laptop Eclipse Gray Online - ASUS : Flipkart.com


Thank you, yeah in under 70K I can't see any R7 cpus. This model was also OOS in dasara sale. Let me place order first 
I have another doubt, have dell P2419H monitor, which way would be best connect? hdmi or type c cable? Thanks


----------



## omega44-xt (Oct 17, 2021)

Kiran_g4e said:


> Thank you, yeah in under 70K I can't see any R7 cpus. This model was also OOS in dasara sale. Let me place order first
> I have another doubt, have dell P2419H monitor, which way would be best connect? hdmi or type c cable? Thanks


HDMI, its cheaper. You don't gain anything by using DP via Type C.


----------



## aby geek (Oct 26, 2021)

What are the best vfm laptop options available in stock right now. Helios 300 11th gen 3060 is oos right now.
Any worthwhile 5800h options? My requirement is for content creation and 3d rendering and occasional gaming.
Budget is as close to 100k possible.


----------



## K_akash_i (Oct 26, 2021)

look into this although i'm unsure of color accuracy , u can get 3050ti laptops  under  100k like dell g15 5800h + 3050ti


----------



## omega44-xt (Oct 26, 2021)

aby geek said:


> What are the best vfm laptop options available in stock right now. Helios 300 11th gen 3060 is oos right now.
> Any worthwhile 5800h options? My requirement is for content creation and 3d rendering and occasional gaming.
> Budget is as close to 100k possible.


Maybe HP Victus with R7 + 3060 because of that R7 (seems OOS as well).


----------



## sandynator (Oct 27, 2021)

Guys I am deciding between following Two Ryzen 5500u laptops so please let me know which is better in terms of Built Quality, Battery life, Service & Support.

ASUS VivoBook Ultra Ryzen 5 Hexa Core 5500U - (8 GB/512 GB SSD/Windows 10 Home) KM413UA-EB502TS Thin and Light Laptop Rs.73990  Price in India - Buy ASUS VivoBook Ultra Ryzen 5 Hexa Core 5500U - (8 GB/512 GB SSD/Windows 10 Home) KM413UA-EB502TS Thin and Light Laptop Indie Black Online - ASUS : Flipkart.com

&

*www.flipkart.com/msi-modern-15-ryz...w5a995zx1rsw1635314732769&qH=b6ef0a72d9e4f93d

I will be exchanging my old Asus P2430U [Intel Core i5 6200, 8GB Ram + 1TB HDD] & flipkart is offering Rs.10450/- for it.  Is the exchange price okay or I should sell it outside as the condition & physical appearance is good.
I am more inclined to MSI as its 15 incher and has dedicated extra ram as well as SSD slot but I am not sure of their services within Maharashtra[I am mostly in Mumbai but will be travelling within Maharashtra]

I had gr8 experience with Asus business series laptop, Vivobook is costly but I can avail the asus offers  & has Microsoft office built in. I am not sure if there is dedicated slots for Additional Ram & SSD. 

Thanks in Advance.


----------



## K_akash_i (Oct 27, 2021)

sandynator said:


> Guys I am deciding between following Two Ryzen 5500u laptops so please let me know which is better in terms of Built Quality, Battery life, Service & Support.
> 
> ASUS VivoBook Ultra Ryzen 5 Hexa Core 5500U - (8 GB/512 GB SSD/Windows 10 Home) KM413UA-EB502TS Thin and Light Laptop Rs.73990  Price in India - Buy ASUS VivoBook Ultra Ryzen 5 Hexa Core 5500U - (8 GB/512 GB SSD/Windows 10 Home) KM413UA-EB502TS Thin and Light Laptop Indie Black Online - ASUS : Flipkart.com
> 
> ...


did u check *www.flipkart.com/acer-swift-3-intel-evo-11th-gen-core-i5-8-gb-512-gb-ssd-win-10-home-intel-iris-xe-graphics-sf314-511-thin-light-laptop/p/itmad27e796d9a48? pid=COMG69RDFQTDGEHN&lid=LSTCOMG69RDFQTDGEHNFSGLRV&marketplace=FLIPKART&q=acer+swift+3&store=6bo%2Fb5g&srno=s_1_1&otracker=AS_QueryStore_OrganicAutoSuggest_1_10_na_na_ps&otracker1=AS_QueryStore_OrganicAutoSuggest_1_10_na_na_ps&fm=SEARCH&iid=566b6178-ae6d-4f72-803d-310e948984bb.COMG69RDFQTDGEHN.SEARCH&ppt=sp&ppn=sp&ssid=k1zv9fab0w0000001635316531881&qH=7af2cda50a9e9b53
 this one is intel evo series  , btw buy the laptop when diwali sale starts on flipkart ( after  12hrs)


----------



## sandynator (Oct 27, 2021)

K_akash_i said:


> did u check *www.flipkart.com/acer-swift-3-intel-evo-11th-gen-core-i5-8-gb-512-gb-ssd-win-10-home-intel-iris-xe-graphics-sf314-511-thin-light-laptop/p/itmad27e796d9a48? pid=COMG69RDFQTDGEHN&lid=LSTCOMG69RDFQTDGEHNFSGLRV&marketplace=FLIPKART&q=acer+swift+3&store=6bo%2Fb5g&srno=s_1_1&otracker=AS_QueryStore_OrganicAutoSuggest_1_10_na_na_ps&otracker1=AS_QueryStore_OrganicAutoSuggest_1_10_na_na_ps&fm=SEARCH&iid=566b6178-ae6d-4f72-803d-310e948984bb.COMG69RDFQTDGEHN.SEARCH&ppt=sp&ppn=sp&ssid=k1zv9fab0w0000001635316531881&qH=7af2cda50a9e9b53
> this one is intel evo series , btw buy the laptop when diwali sale starts on flipkart ( after 12hrs)



I am not sure if it's better than ryzen 5500u. I want better battery backup, extra expandable ram and ssd slot & best possible in lesser price.  
I was very much keen on ryzen 5500u and do not really need performance oriented device as such but if core i5 11th gen is extra ordinary or substantially better to ryzen 5500u in terms of graphics as well as performance then I might consider it.
Currently it's offered @55k 

Sent from my PAR-AL00 using Tapatalk


----------



## K_akash_i (Oct 27, 2021)

sandynator said:


> I am not sure if it's better than ryzen 5500u. I want better battery backup, extra expandable ram and ssd slot & best possible in lesser price.
> I was very much keen on ryzen 5500u and do not really need performance oriented device as such but if core i5 11th gen is extra ordinary or substantially better to ryzen 5500u in terms of graphics as well as performance then I might consider it.
> Currently it's offered @55k
> 
> Sent from my PAR-AL00 using Tapatalk


i'm not  implying its very much better than the ryzen option , intel evo  series has good battery life requirements ,( which is substantial for lightweights)  also another requirement is  4hrs of battery life within 30 minutes charging or so ,  usb-c charging is available ,etc  hence i suggested u to look into evo series laptops


----------



## omega44-xt (Oct 28, 2021)

R5 5500U has better performance & battery life compared to i5 1135G7. Unless you are into gaming or get a great deal on an Intel laptop, prefer Ryzen 4000/5000 series for laptops.

Check some laptop reviews from Jarrod Tech & Hardware Unboxed.


----------



## aby geek (Oct 29, 2021)

Which is better 11800h/3050ti or 5800h/rx6600m?


----------



## Nerevarine (Oct 29, 2021)

Definitely 6600m


----------



## aby geek (Oct 29, 2021)

So then msi alpha 15 fhd @ 109k instead of helios 300 qhd 3050ti?
I am doubtful about the ram ranking used in the alpha as previous advantage edition have shown performance issues.
10th gen helios is also 99.9k should i go with that ? Its tgp is higher as well.


----------



## omega44-xt (Oct 29, 2021)

aby geek said:


> So then msi alpha 15 fhd @ 109k instead of helios 300 qhd 3050ti?
> I am doubtful about the ram ranking used in the alpha as previous advantage edition have shown performance issues.
> 10th gen helios is also 99.9k should i go with that ? Its tgp is higher as well.


Why consider 3050Ti vs 6600M when 3060 laptops exist? Main reason to get 3060, even at 100W is DLSS + RT (not much of RT) and secondary reason would be to avoid MSI.

acer Predator Helios 300 Octa Core i7 10th Gen - (16 GB/1 TB HDD/256 GB SSD/Windows 10 Home/6 GB Graphics/NVIDIA GeForce RTX 3060/144 Hz) PH315-53 Gaming Laptop Rs.149990  Price in India - Buy acer Predator Helios 300 Octa Core i7 10th Gen - (16 GB/1 TB HDD/256 GB SSD/Windows 10 Home/6 GB Graphics/NVIDIA GeForce RTX 3060/144 Hz) PH315-53 Gaming Laptop Black Online - acer : Flipkart.com

Acer increases the TGP of multiple NVIDIA GeForce RTX 30 series gaming laptops by up to 30 W
This is easily the best choice because of the 115W 3060 + 100% sRGB display + a good cooling solution. Its CPU can be undervolted. Invest 7k & get 2nd 16GB RAM stick as it has 1x16GB in it. You can add a 2nd SSD later & IMO buy 2 years of the extended warranty, usually, 8k w/o offers, a friend of mine got it for 2k. That CPU isn't as good as i7 11800H or R7 5800H, but is easily a great choice for gaming.


----------



## aby geek (Oct 29, 2021)

Hmm actually my use case is not gaming it's content creation. I was thinking of going with 3050ti to get a beefier cpu for rendering workloads.
Legion 5 5800h/3050ti is a bit higher at 103k.


----------



## omega44-xt (Oct 29, 2021)

aby geek said:


> Hmm actually my use case is not gaming it's content creation. I was thinking of going with 3050ti to get a beefier cpu for rendering workloads.
> Legion 5 5800h/3050ti is a bit higher at 103k.


Then go ahead with Legion 5 with R7 5800H, make sure it has 100% sRGB display. The 120Hz one is 70% sRGB.


----------



## aby geek (Oct 30, 2021)

10870h/ 3060 helios is 99.9k with a 115w gpu and a 100% srgb screen.
11800h/3050ti helios is 99.9k  with an 85w gpu and a quad hd display with 100 % dci p3.
5800h/3050ti legion was 103k on FP but is now oos.
This same legion is 113k on amazon and 116k on lenovo website.
Which one to pick?


----------



## omega44-xt (Oct 30, 2021)

aby geek said:


> 10870h/ 3060 helios is 99.9k with a 115w gpu and a 100% srgb screen.
> 11800h/3050ti helios is 99.9k  with an 85w gpu and a quad hd display with 100 % dci p3.
> 5800h/3050ti legion was 103k on FP but is now oos.
> This same legion is 113k on amazon and 116k on lenovo website.
> Which one to pick?


R7 5800H is the best CPU among those followed by i7 11800H. 3060 Helios 300 is easily the best choice for gaming. Decide based on your budget. With Helios 300, you get 1x16GB stick, so easier to get to 32GB. If you are into content creation using Adobe suite, Helios 300 with i7 11800H should suffice.








Check Adobe benchmarks in that video ^^


----------



## andy_65_in (Nov 18, 2021)

which non chinese laptop for daily average use...windows 11,8GB RAM,extended warantee option,no chinese type spyware??,min 256 ssd..required for daily use plus surfing ...ms office preferred,15 inch screen...currently with a ASUS 15 inch laptop...budget 50K


----------



## SaiyanGoku (Nov 18, 2021)

andy_65_in said:


> which non chinese laptop for daily average use...windows 11,8GB RAM,extended warantee option,no chinese type spyware??,min 256 ssd..required for daily use plus surfing ...ms office preferred,15 inch screen...currently with a ASUS 15 inch laptop...budget 50K


Fill the questionnaire and use complete sentences.


----------



## andy_65_in (Nov 19, 2021)

*What is your budget? *(INR or USD)

50,000.00
*2) What size & weight consideration (if any) would you prefer?*

Mainstream; 15" - 16" screen
*3) What are the primary tasks you will be performing with this notebook?*
surfing mostly,netbanking.

*5) Any typical configuration in your mind you're eying for ?*
8 GB RAM,minimum 256 SSD,backlit preferred,ms office preferred,windows 11,extended warantee option required..min imum 3 years

*4) Are there any brands that you prefer or any you really don't like?*
a. Like: any non chinese brand
b. Dislike: chinese brands


*6) Anything else you would like to say?*

no


----------



## vidhubhushan (Nov 19, 2021)

andy_65_in said:


> *What is your budget? *(INR or USD)
> 
> 50,000.00
> *2) What size & weight consideration (if any) would you prefer?*
> ...



check this
*www.dell.com/en-in/shop/laptops-2-...pliedRefinements=6092,37826,24047,23085,24106


----------



## true_lies (Nov 19, 2021)

Are these MSI laptops good buys considering the specs for the price (extra 5K discount)
MSI Bravo and MSI GF63 Thin 
Heard bad things about MSI aftersales in India so not sure.
Asking for a friend, basic day to day usage with mid-high level gaming.


----------



## omega44-xt (Nov 20, 2021)

You can consider the Dell ones with i3 1125G4 as that is a 4c/8t CPU. They even have 2 years of extended warranty for 1.7k extra:
Dell Inspiron 15 5510 Laptop | Dell India

Ryzen 5000 has better battery life & performance than equivalent Intel laptops.
This is a 14" option as HP's 15" option has a TN panel & lacks backlit KB:
*www.amazon.in/HP-Pavilion-Business-Graphics-14-ec0035AU/dp/B09GDR9KK1/?th=1


----------



## kg11sgbg (Jan 7, 2022)

Hello,Friends,I had inadvertently fell  a small square shaped sponge pad which was attached on the inside of back cover of my HP 15s-gr0010au laptop, after I opened the back cover and affixed it again.
The small sponge pad was found lying on my desk,after I screwed back everything along with the back cover and rubber strips properly.
Will it do any damage to my laptop?
I mean,will there be any sort of issues arising due to the small sponge pad not present inside the inner surface of back cover?

Please,guide and teach me.


----------



## Desmond (Jan 7, 2022)

I don't think so but that largely depends on the component that the sponge was in contact with. The sponge is generally used to keep a component in a down position.

I think it would be better if you reattach the sponge where you think it fell off from.


----------



## kg11sgbg (Jan 7, 2022)

Desmond said:


> I don't think so but that largely depends on the component that the sponge was in contact with. The sponge is generally used to keep a component in a down position.
> 
> I think it would be better if you reattach the sponge where you think it fell off from.


Thanks, @Desmond  for the reply.
But the fact is that this laptop's body is fully made up of plastic,not only it is difficult to open the backcover(quite tedious),but there is a bit of apprehension that the backcover or the lower body of the laptop might break???!!!


----------



## kg11sgbg (Jan 7, 2022)

^Your take on this incident, @whitestar_999  ; @sling-shot : @SaiyanGoku ? I mean the views.


----------



## aby geek (Jan 7, 2022)

Post some pictures of the underside of your laptop and the lid to explain the issue better.


----------



## kg11sgbg (Jan 7, 2022)

aby geek said:


> Post some pictures of the underside of your laptop and the lid to explain the issue better.


No issues buddy. Just apprehensive that whether any issue will arise in the future. That's it.


----------



## bssunilreddy (Jan 7, 2022)

kg11sgbg said:


> No issues buddy. Just apprehensive that whether any issue will arise in the future. That's it.


For me also MSI NVME cooler sponge got separated when I was replacing the mobo but no issues arose out of it though.

If any one wants to buy NVME Cooler then which one is cheaper & good.

Sent from my SM-M317F using Tapatalk


----------



## aby geek (Jan 7, 2022)

Thermal Grizzly Minus Pad 8 High Performance Thermal Pad - 120x20x1.0mm Amazon.in
How about this one


----------



## bssunilreddy (Jan 7, 2022)

aby geek said:


> Thermal Grizzly Minus Pad 8 High Performance Thermal Pad - 120x20x1.0mm Amazon.in
> How about this one


What about the NVME cooler 
The above pad is good for heat absorption but about the cooler which one?

Sent from my SM-M317F using Tapatalk


----------



## aby geek (Jan 7, 2022)

I haven't found any specific models for laptops. Do you know what is the max thickness a cooler should be to fit in the laptop chassis.


----------



## kg11sgbg (Jan 7, 2022)

The sponge pad does not seem to be a cooling pad,but rather a protection one. A black sponge with a white paper like back. Dimensions 5cm x 3cm.


----------



## whitestar_999 (Jan 7, 2022)

kg11sgbg said:


> The sponge pad does not seem to be a cooling pad,but rather a protection one. A black sponge with a white paper like back. Dimensions 5cm x 3cm.


In some laptops it is used as a cushion for hdd slot.


----------



## kg11sgbg (Jan 8, 2022)

whitestar_999 said:


> In some laptops it is used as a cushion for hdd slot.


Mostly, likely so.
This HP laptop came with a 1TB HDD.
Since, beginning of use, I had replaced that 1TB HDD with a 500GB SATA-II SSD and 500GB M.2 NVME SSD.
The M.2 houses Windows 11(10 previously) and the SATA-II houses Fedora 35.

If that is absent(sponge pad), will it pose any risk to the laptop?


----------



## whitestar_999 (Jan 8, 2022)

kg11sgbg said:


> Mostly, likely so.
> This HP laptop came with a 1TB HDD.
> Since, beginning of use, I had replaced that 1TB HDD with a 500GB SATA-II SSD and 500GB M.2 NVME SSD.
> The M.2 houses Windows 11(10 previously) and the SATA-II houses Fedora 35.
> ...


Can you post a pic of it? If it is hdd protection pad then it is not needed for ssd.


----------



## aby geek (Jan 8, 2022)

I have been trying to access pcspecialist uk but it says access denied. Please tell me where I can check content creation laptops that are not available in India. I saw Cyberpower pc are there any other such builders.


----------



## SaiyanGoku (Jan 8, 2022)

aby geek said:


> I have been trying to access pcspecialist uk but it says access denied. Please tell me where I can check content creation laptops that are not available in India. I saw Cyberpower pc are there any other such builders.


How are you planning to get them to India anyway? You can contact Azom for a custom laptop with desktop CPU but they aren't worth it now IMO.


----------



## aby geek (Jan 8, 2022)

No no this for my cousin. He is pursuing automotive engineering there and was very keen on the m1 max mbp.
Which will be very expensive if he goes for the top spec. So I suggested to him the new 12thgen intel or ryzen 6000 laptops will be good. He is looking at US, UK and Dubai for the purchase.
I have so far found gigabyte aero 16 from ces 22 the best unit for him. Suggest some more brands and retailers in other countries for him.


----------



## vidhubhushan (Jan 9, 2022)

aby geek said:


> I have been trying to access pcspecialist uk but it says access denied. Please tell me where I can check content creation laptops that are not available in India. I saw Cyberpower pc are there any other such builders.


works fine using vpn


----------



## aby geek (Jan 9, 2022)

vidhubhushan said:


> works fine using vpn


Thanks I'll let him know.
Would guys suggest any xmg laptop? If yes then from pc specialist in UK or should order from USA?


----------



## vidhubhushan (Jan 10, 2022)

aby geek said:


> Thanks I'll let him know.
> Would guys suggest any xmg laptop? If yes then from pc specialist in UK or should order from USA?


most welcome friend


----------



## whitestar_999 (Jan 10, 2022)

aby geek said:


> Thanks I'll let him know.
> Would guys suggest any xmg laptop? If yes then from pc specialist in UK or should order from USA?


@omega44-xt @SaiyanGoku Any other country from where easy shipping is available?


----------



## SaiyanGoku (Jan 10, 2022)

aby geek said:


> Would guys suggest any xmg laptop? If yes then from pc specialist in UK or should order from USA?


Order from same country where your cousin will live/work from. International warranty claim can be a PITA.


----------



## whitestar_999 (Jan 10, 2022)

SaiyanGoku said:


> Order from same country where your cousin will live/work from. International warranty claim can be a PITA.


I thought for warranty purposes entire EU is treated as one or is it different.


----------



## SaiyanGoku (Jan 10, 2022)

whitestar_999 said:


> I thought for warranty purposes entire EU is treated as one or is it different.


Pre-Covid that was the norm, now you can't take it for granted I think.


----------



## aby geek (Jan 11, 2022)

Is xmg a good brand to buy in uk? Also please warn me against brands that have low tgp gpu like msi in their laptops. Don't want him ending up buying a 100w 3070 for 2000gbp.
He still has 1.5 year of his bachelors so its a long time.
I have told him to wait till march but I think he wants to order soon so he can get it for this semester.

*www.croma.com/lenovo-legion-5-pro-...NZCttwfWUXx_8ewQ0_BNdVMwuVNKO8WRoCdd8QAvD_BwEIs this worth the price? Also is the ram upgradable and what is the gpu tgp?


----------



## omega44-xt (Jan 11, 2022)

whitestar_999 said:


> @omega44-xt @SaiyanGoku Any other country from where easy shipping is available?


I won't say importing is a good idea. Not much idea of the ground reality of EU & with Brexit, UK & EU trade.


----------



## bssunilreddy (Jan 11, 2022)

whitestar_999 said:


> @omega44-xt @SaiyanGoku Any other country from where easy shipping is available?


My friend regularly buys his SAGER laptops from here :Custom Gaming Computers, Laptops & Notebooks | XOTIC PC

Sent from my SM-M317F using Tapatalk


----------



## aby geek (Jan 11, 2022)

Is sager tongfang like xmg or is it clevo? Which is better? 
My uncle has associates in the USA so he will mostly ask them to buy and bring along with them.
I have suggested my cousin to wait till around march and let the new gen laptops appear on sites like newegg and then order from US.
He is getting the m1 max config for 250k there. It is about a 1.5lacs difference from here. He has an ipad and iphone so it is natural for him to stay in the apple ecosystem. 
Though he needs to run solidworks and other similar applications and windows laptops have begun to offer great value in regard to specs.


----------



## aby geek (Jan 14, 2022)

bssunilreddy said:


> My friend regularly buys his SAGER laptops from here :Custom Gaming Computers, Laptops & Notebooks | XOTIC PC
> 
> Sent from my SM-M317F using Tapatalk


How are their own xoticpc units? They are pretty affordable. I had a chat with them and they have suggested msi as there is a service centre in Warwickshire. Their warranty is available world over but to avail service we have to send it to closest manufacturer facilities.
They have already listed msi creator z 12th gen units and are hoping to receive ryzen 6000 by feb end.
I checked out some pcspecialist qhd laptops but I have no knowledge of their performance and qualities.
The only reason of considering buying from UK is that they have rule for manufacturers to provide services for upto 6yrs.
Though buying in pounds will force him to bring down his 2500 usd budget.
His semester ends in april so should he choose from pro art studio book and creator z16 or wait a month or so more?


----------



## Msinfotech (Jan 30, 2022)

Hello everyone,

my laptop hdd is not working kindly suggest how can I recover my data.


----------



## SaiyanGoku (Jan 30, 2022)

Msinfotech said:


> Hello everyone,
> 
> my laptop hdd is not working kindly suggest how can I recover my data.


Create a bootable linux usb drive, boot it up and then copy paste stuff from internal hdd to another external drive.


----------



## whitestar_999 (Jan 30, 2022)

SaiyanGoku said:


> Create a bootable linux usb drive, boot it up and then copy paste stuff from internal hdd to another external drive.


@Msinfotech And if this doesn't work then you need to contact a professional data recovery centre preferably from Stellarinfo.com.


----------



## true_lies (Feb 12, 2022)

Anyone have a recommendation for a good Laptop bag (not backpacks), preferably leather bags. I have seen a few online from Hammonds Flycatcher, HiLEDER, Wildhorn etc but not sure on the quality, and reviews are pretty mixed.


----------



## vidhubhushan (Feb 12, 2022)

true_lies said:


> Anyone have a recommendation for a good Laptop bag (not backpacks), preferably leather bags. I have seen a few online from Hammonds Flycatcher, HiLEDER, Wildhorn etc but not sure on the quality, and reviews are pretty mixed.



i bought twice from local shops for my elder brother when he couldn't decide in a similar situation. it was locally manufactured and sold; priced around 3500 and 4500 (bigger with more pockets). he used it too roughly for few years witout any care and then asked me to get another one and then 4500 was bought. he was too satisfied with both.


----------



## omega44-xt (Feb 12, 2022)

true_lies said:


> Anyone have a recommendation for a good Laptop bag (not backpacks), preferably leather bags. I have seen a few online from Hammonds Flycatcher, HiLEDER, Wildhorn etc but not sure on the quality, and reviews are pretty mixed.


I prefer buying American tourister or Skybags backpack.


----------



## true_lies (Feb 12, 2022)

omega44-xt said:


> I prefer buying American tourister or Skybags backpack.


I'm not keen on backpacks. Already got one that came with my laptop, is a good one though. Was thinking more on the lines of a formal office look bag.



vidhubhushan said:


> i bought twice from local shops for my elder brother when he couldn't decide in a similar situation. it was locally manufactured and sold; priced around 3500 and 4500 (bigger with more pockets). he used it too roughly for few years witout any care and then asked me to get another one and then 4500 was bought. he was too satisfied with both.


Did look at a few local shops in my area. About 4-6K, but the quality of work did not match the price.
I am very cautious about anything that I buy and take good care of it. Previously had a laptop bag from VIP which lasted me well over a decade. Only gave it away because my new laptop was too big for it.


----------



## vidhubhushan (Feb 12, 2022)

true_lies said:


> Did look at a few local shops in my area. About 4-6K, but the quality of work did not match the price.
> I am very cautious about anything that I buy and take good care of it. Previously had a laptop bag from VIP which lasted me well over a decade. Only gave it away because my new laptop was too big for it.


there are a lot of people involved in leather work in my city & nearby cities so if checked at proper place, we get very good quality leather items.


----------



## whitestar_999 (Feb 12, 2022)

true_lies said:


> Anyone have a recommendation for a good Laptop bag (not backpacks), preferably leather bags. I have seen a few online from Hammonds Flycatcher, HiLEDER, Wildhorn etc but not sure on the quality, and reviews are pretty mixed.


Check here, may find something worth the price & good:
*www.amazon.in/Laptop-Messenger-Shoulder-Bags/b?ie=UTF8&node=1375466031


----------



## TigerKing (Feb 13, 2022)

Lenovo laptop bags are good. I got one when purchased new Lenovo laptop. Many pockets soft back cushion comfortable.
Used one time for long trip bag was on shoulder for more than 4 hours. No pain and pressure on shoulders. Balanced distributed weight equally.
*www.amazon.in/dp/B019T774DU/Couldn't find the bag but similar to this.


----------



## Extreme Gamer (Feb 21, 2022)

true_lies said:


> Anyone have a recommendation for a good Laptop bag (not backpacks), preferably leather bags. I have seen a few online from Hammonds Flycatcher, HiLEDER, Wildhorn etc but not sure on the quality, and reviews are pretty mixed.


If you choose to go for a leather bag, make sure you get one with real leather as opposed to synthetic or bonded leather. A sturdy leather bag will last you decades across several laptops and will be comparatively easier to patch or repair. Synthetic leather and bonded leather will crumble away and leave a mess.

For cloth bags get a Samsonite when there's a decent sale going on, unless you're in urgent need of a bag. It's like the baseline for quality at a value price, except they have started repositioning themselves as upscale over the last 4-5 years. Cheaper bags IME cut corners with the stitching or the hardware.

I have a laptop backpack from them since 2013 and I still use it regularly. I did manage to tear one of the straps in the cushion within a year of use (not sure exactly how it happened) but the store got it repaired (although it doesn't look as nice as when I bought it) and I have yet to cause any damage to it since then. Even the synthetic rubbery bits are not showing any signs of cracking or crumbling.


----------



## Zangetsu (Feb 22, 2022)

true_lies said:


> Anyone have a recommendation for a good Laptop bag (not backpacks), preferably leather bags. I have seen a few online from Hammonds Flycatcher, HiLEDER, Wildhorn etc but not sure on the quality, and reviews are pretty mixed.


Get it from Offline showrooms. Amazon has sometimes items worth ignoring. Genuine leather bags should basically starts from 5k in offline stores


----------



## true_lies (Feb 22, 2022)

I have started to see deformed text and icons on my laptop whenever a video is playing/paused on a browser or on VLC, as in pics attached. Problem disappears when I switch to different tab or window with the video still playing. Also the screen sometimes flickers when scrolling the browser page in which video is playing. This does not happen all the time and only after a few hours of use. Hardware acceleration in browser is turned on.
Laptop is Acer Nitro 5 (i5 11400H, 8gb RAM, 3050Ti 4gb)


Spoiler



*i.imgur.com/r4X8SW3.jpg
*i.imgur.com/17X6X2C.jpg


----------



## Zangetsu (Feb 22, 2022)

^^Update the graphics driver.


----------



## whitestar_999 (Feb 24, 2022)

true_lies said:


> Hardware acceleration in browser is turned on.


You should keep it disabled unless you frequently watch videos that can push your processor usage to 60-70% or more in task manager.


----------



## true_lies (Mar 3, 2022)

whitestar_999 said:


> You should keep it disabled unless you frequently watch videos that can push your processor usage to 60-70% or more in task manager.


Turning it off seem to have fixed the issue.

Sent from my Nokia 6.1 Plus using Tapatalk


----------



## whitestar_999 (Mar 4, 2022)

true_lies said:


> Turning it off seem to have fixed the issue.


Good to know it fixed your laptop issue.


----------



## RumbaMon19 (May 24, 2022)

I have a asus vivobook laptop(M509DA to be exact). It has Ryzen 5 3500U processor. It comes with 4GB soldered ram and 4gb Stick for a total of 8gb ram. Now I am thinking of increasing ram on it. 
So my question is if I remove the 4GB stick and add 8GB or 16GB ram stick, Will I lose dual channel benefit as it will become (4+16)(total 20Gb ram) Combination. 

If I lose it, what will be the impact on performance? Will it have severe impact? 

I want to use it for VMs and less ram is causing issue. I cant upgrade to a better laptop for next 1.5 years so will have to do with this.


----------



## whitestar_999 (May 24, 2022)

RumbaMon19 said:


> I have a asus vivobook laptop(M509DA to be exact). It has Ryzen 5 3500U processor. It comes with 4GB soldered ram and 4gb Stick for a total of 8gb ram. Now I am thinking of increasing ram on it.
> So my question is if I remove the 4GB stick and add 8GB or 16GB ram stick, Will I lose dual channel benefit as it will become (4+16)(total 20Gb ram) Combination.
> 
> If I lose it, what will be the impact on performance? Will it have severe impact?
> ...


You will lose the dual ram benefit but the most impacted will be integrated ryzen graphics performance so if not gaming/encoding videos using integrated graphics hardware acceleration then it isn't an issue.


----------



## RumbaMon19 (May 24, 2022)

whitestar_999 said:


> You will lose the dual ram benefit but the most impacted will be integrated ryzen graphics performance so if not gaming/encoding videos using integrated graphics hardware acceleration then it isn't an issue.



It wud be minimal use like only for playing video on chrome(when not using vm) or watching Movie in vlc. 0 Gaming or graphic intensive work is to be done.

Any estimate percentage for loss in performance?? 

It only has integrated gfx. So hope issues like video stuttering will not arise.


----------



## billamama (May 24, 2022)

Which one is better for Content Creation?
1. ASUS ROG Strix G15 *Ryzen 7 Octa Core 6800H* - (16 GB/1 TB SSD/Windows 11 Home/4 GB Graphics/NVIDIA GeForce RTX RTX 3050) G513RC-HN083W Gaming Laptop  (15.6 Inch, Eclipse Gray, 2.10 Kg) Link
2. ASUS ROG Strix G15 *Ryzen 9 Octa Core 5900HX* - (16 GB/1 TB SSD/Windows 10 Home/6 GB Graphics/NVIDIA GeForce RTX 3060) G513QM-HQ403TS Gaming Laptop  (15.6 inch, Eclipse Gray, 2.30 kg, With MS Office)? Link


----------



## omega44-xt (May 24, 2022)

billamama said:


> Which one is better for Content Creation?
> 1. ASUS ROG Strix G15 *Ryzen 7 Octa Core 6800H* - (16 GB/1 TB SSD/Windows 11 Home/4 GB Graphics/NVIDIA GeForce RTX RTX 3050) G513RC-HN083W Gaming Laptop  (15.6 Inch, Eclipse Gray, 2.10 Kg) Link
> 2. ASUS ROG Strix G15 *Ryzen 9 Octa Core 5900HX* - (16 GB/1 TB SSD/Windows 10 Home/6 GB Graphics/NVIDIA GeForce RTX 3060) G513QM-HQ403TS Gaming Laptop  (15.6 inch, Eclipse Gray, 2.30 kg, With MS Office)? Link


R9 5900HX is barely 10% faster than R7 5800H, also depends on chassis where it is used. With 1 lakh budget, I'll pick HP Omen with R7 5800H + 3060 for content creation for 110k or so. Some apps like Davinci resolve & Premier pro are dependent on GPU as well, so a 3060 vs 3050 is a bigger gap than R7 5800H vs R9 5900HX vs R7 6800H (don't get me wrong, CPU is still pulling the majority of the weight).

Maybe, just maybe, an i7 12700H + 3050 with a good cooling system might outperform Ryzen for content creation, but no data to back it up. So R7 5800H + 3060 is a very safe choice. Not many R7 6800H reviews out there, but generally expect like 10% uplift over 5800H.

Also, the expensive G15 has a good QHD panel, but cheaper one has a 45% NTSC coverage 1080p panel, bad for content creation. You need at least 72% NTSC panel, which is present on Omen:
HP OMEN 15 Ryzen 7 Octa Core 5800H - (16 GB/1 TB SSD/Windows 10 Home/6 GB Graphics/NVIDIA GeForce RTX 3060/144 Hz) 15-en1036AX Gaming Laptop Rs.124505  Price in India - Buy HP OMEN 15 Ryzen 7 Octa Core 5800H - (16 GB/1 TB SSD/Windows 10 Home/6 GB Graphics/NVIDIA GeForce RTX 3060/144 Hz) 15-en1036AX Gaming Laptop Mica Silver Online - HP : Flipkart.com


----------



## billamama (May 24, 2022)

OK


----------



## whitestar_999 (May 25, 2022)

RumbaMon19 said:


> It wud be minimal use like only for playing video on chrome(when not using vm) or watching Movie in vlc. 0 Gaming or graphic intensive work is to be done.
> 
> Any estimate percentage for loss in performance??
> 
> It only has integrated gfx. So hope issues like video stuttering will not arise.


I think it is around 20-30% performance loss strictly in gaming.
@omega44-xt


----------



## topgear (May 25, 2022)

RumbaMon19 said:


> I have a asus vivobook laptop(M509DA to be exact). It has Ryzen 5 3500U processor. It comes with 4GB soldered ram and 4gb Stick for a total of 8gb ram. Now I am thinking of increasing ram on it.
> So my question is if I remove the 4GB stick and add 8GB or 16GB ram stick, Will I lose dual channel benefit as it will become (4+16)(total 20Gb ram) Combination.
> 
> If I lose it, what will be the impact on performance? Will it have severe impact?
> ...



In intel it's called flex mem if my memory serves me right. Your 4+4G will run in dual channel but the rest of the 4/12G ( the remaining part ) will run in single channel. What does AMD call this I don't know but AMD do have this ie support for hybrid dual channel.

Game performance will hit but since you are not into gaming it does not matter so getting more ram may be beneficial for you if you are only into productivity software.


----------



## omega44-xt (May 25, 2022)

RumbaMon19 said:


> I have a asus vivobook laptop(M509DA to be exact). It has Ryzen 5 3500U processor. It comes with 4GB soldered ram and 4gb Stick for a total of 8gb ram. Now I am thinking of increasing ram on it.
> So my question is if I remove the 4GB stick and add 8GB or 16GB ram stick, Will I lose dual channel benefit as it will become (4+16)(total 20Gb ram) Combination.
> 
> If I lose it, what will be the impact on performance? Will it have severe impact?
> ...


For non-gaming tasks, it is not a concern to have like 12GB RAM or 24GB RAM.

Below one is just an extreme example:








Here 8GB & 16GB are in dual channel.


----------



## RumbaMon19 (May 25, 2022)

Considering only gaming performance is getting hit, I do not have any problem with that.

Basically I need memory for VMs. Additionally I use VScode and maybe Android studio in future . As per internet android studio does not require much graphics so I think I will be okay with it.

Thanks @omega44-xt @whitestar_999 @topgear  for your help.


----------



## billamama (May 26, 2022)

omega44-xt said:


> R9 5900HX is barely 10% faster than R7 5800H, also depends on chassis where it is used. With 1 lakh budget, I'll pick HP Omen with R7 5800H + 3060 for content creation for 110k or so. Some apps like Davinci resolve & Premier pro are dependent on GPU as well, so a 3060 vs 3050 is a bigger gap than R7 5800H vs R9 5900HX vs R7 6800H (don't get me wrong, CPU is still pulling the majority of the weight).
> 
> Maybe, just maybe, an i7 12700H + 3050 with a good cooling system might outperform Ryzen for content creation, but no data to back it up. So R7 5800H + 3060 is a very safe choice. Not many R7 6800H reviews out there, but generally expect like 10% uplift over 5800H.
> 
> ...


What about this one? ASUS ASUS TUF Gaming F15 Core i9 11th Gen Link


----------



## omega44-xt (May 26, 2022)

billamama said:


> What about this one? ASUS ASUS TUF Gaming F15 Core i9 11th Gen Link






R7 5800H is better than i9 11900H, except for gaming & few SC tasks. I mentioned i7 12700H earlier, 11th gen is expensive & offers little extra over Ryzen.


----------



## dissel (Jun 14, 2022)

Hello, all knowledgeable forum members and experts; Just one quick query

Which one is the more powerful config :

(1) 5800H with 4GB RTX 3050

(2) 12500H with Irish Xe Graphics

(3) 1240P with Irish Xe Graphics


----------



## Zangetsu (Jun 14, 2022)

dissel said:


> Hello, all knowledgeable forum members and experts; Just one quick query
> 
> Which one is the more powerful config :
> 
> ...


A dedicated GPU is always powerful than inbuilt GPU


----------



## omega44-xt (Jun 14, 2022)

dissel said:


> Hello, all knowledgeable forum members and experts; Just one quick query
> 
> Which one is the more powerful config :
> 
> ...


Depends on usage, laptop chassis & other specs. Assuming same chassis running the CPU at 45W (usual case), first option is the best as dGPU is a big advantage + Ryzen is more efficient.


----------



## khalil1210 (Jul 20, 2022)

Any good laptop around 50K for general usage with ssd and ram


----------



## whitestar_999 (Jul 20, 2022)

khalil1210 said:


> Any good laptop around 50K for general usage with ssd and ram


Nowadays most important consideration is whether you want 14" or 15.6" screen & after that start selecting because 15.6" models are in minority nowadays when it comes to variety.


----------



## omega44-xt (Jul 20, 2022)

khalil1210 said:


> Any good laptop around 50K for general usage with ssd and ram


*www.amazon.in/HP-Micro-Edge-Graphics-Keyboard-14s-fq1092au/dp/B09R1L73TM/
Should be fine, has a free RAM slot, if I remember correctly.


----------



## whitestar_999 (Jul 20, 2022)

omega44-xt said:


> *www.amazon.in/HP-Micro-Edge-Graphics-Keyboard-14s-fq1092au/dp/B09R1L73TM/
> Should be fine, has a free RAM slot, if I remember correctly.


What about 15.6" ones with "non-gaming" looks?


----------



## omega44-xt (Jul 20, 2022)

whitestar_999 said:


> What about 15.6" ones with "non-gaming" looks?


I mean, I will prefer a compact size for multimedia laptops.

I think both HP & Lenovo 15" entry-level laptops with R5 5500U have TN panels.


----------



## whitestar_999 (Jul 21, 2022)

omega44-xt said:


> I mean, I will prefer a compact size for multimedia laptops.
> 
> I think both HP & Lenovo 15" entry-level laptops with R5 5500U have TN panels.


Shouldn't it be the opposite? For multimedia, bigger screen is usually the better option for most.

Yeah nowadays I won't suggest anyone to buy a laptop with TN panel though I thought many models from HP even ~40k price rane come with SVA panel(no IPS but still better than TN).


----------



## omega44-xt (Jul 21, 2022)

whitestar_999 said:


> Shouldn't it be the opposite? For multimedia, bigger screen is usually the better option for most.
> 
> Yeah nowadays I won't suggest anyone to buy a laptop with TN panel though I thought many models from HP even ~40k price rane come with SVA panel(no IPS but still better than TN).


14" vs 15.6" is not a very big increase for screen estate IMO but for footprint it is. I will prefer a smaller more portable laptop over bigger ones for non-performance tasks. I like the size of my 13.3" office laptop.


----------



## whitestar_999 (Jul 21, 2022)

omega44-xt said:


> 14" vs 15.6" is not a very big increase for screen estate IMO but for footprint it is. I will prefer a smaller more portable laptop over bigger ones for non-performance tasks. I like the size of my 13.3" office laptop.


I actually find 14" screen noticeably smaller than 15.6" but then I on an avg avoid all small screens(incl mobile) for long duration watching of multimedia content.


----------



## omega44-xt (Jul 21, 2022)

whitestar_999 said:


> I actually find 14" screen noticeably smaller than 15.6" but then I on an avg avoid all small screens(incl mobile) for long duration watching of multimedia content.


To each their own, but for those budget laptops, HP 14 has IPS panel + backlit KB over even HP's 15" model.


----------



## whitestar_999 (Jul 22, 2022)

omega44-xt said:


> To each their own, but for those budget laptops, HP 14 has IPS panel + backlit KB over even HP's 15" model.


Yes & that's why I always ask ppl to first decide on screen size because for someone fine with 14" screen has many more options to choose from compared to 15.6" screen nowadays. I still remember acer 15.6" model with ryzen 2200u, 256gb ssd & ips screen selling for around 38k before corona lockdown.


----------



## dissel (Aug 23, 2022)

Hello Experts & Knowledgeable members;

One quick que,


A system Intel 8750H + 2 x 8GB DDR4-2666 / PC4 - 21300 can take 2 x 16GB DDR4-3200 / PC4 - 25600 module ?
Is it going to be a complete rejection? or run at a lower speed?

As per the official spec above machine can go 32GB @ 2666 MHz.


----------



## whitestar_999 (Aug 23, 2022)

dissel said:


> As per the official spec above machine can go 32GB @ 2666 MHz.


If max supported ram is 32gb then it should run at DDR4-2666 while using DDR4-3200 modules but wait for others to also confirm.
@SaiyanGoku @omega44-xt


----------



## SaiyanGoku (Aug 23, 2022)

whitestar_999 said:


> If max supported ram is 32gb then it should run at DDR4-2666 while using DDR4-3200 modules but wait for others to also confirm.
> @SaiyanGoku @omega44-xt


Some laptop won't even POST if higher MT/s modules are used. Best way is to confirm with the OEM for supported RAM modules.


----------



## DestGod (Aug 23, 2022)

dissel said:


> Hello Experts & Knowledgeable members;
> 
> One quick que,
> 
> ...


Assuming that you're swapping out the 2666Mhz memory for the 3200Mhz kit. Well, if this were a PC, then you could easily do away with higher frequencies. However, with proprietary motherboards from OEMs (like Dell, Lenovo, etc.) used in laptops, there are no promises that it will work fine. It should be down clocked to 2666Mhz, but you should expect some BSODs and system instability. Check with your laptop vendor before purchase. Crucial has a memory compatibility tool, consider checking that as well.


----------



## omega44-xt (Aug 23, 2022)

dissel said:


> Hello Experts & Knowledgeable members;
> 
> One quick que,
> 
> ...


1. Yes, in 99.9% cases
2. Will run at 2666 as 8th gen laptops were all limited to 2666, no XMP in most laptops

Edit: For point 1, all Intel laptops supporting 2933MHz RAM actually use 3200MHZ RAM sticks as no one bothered to manufacture 2933 as 3200 was being by AMD & Intel was eventually going to use DDR4 3200, which it did in 12th gen. AFAIK, these days you can get DDR4 2400, 2666 & 3200 sticks for laptops.


----------



## dissel (Aug 24, 2022)

whitestar_999 said:


> If max supported ram is 32gb then it should run at DDR4-2666 while using DDR4-3200 modules but wait for others to also confirm.
> @SaiyanGoku @omega44-xt





omega44-xt said:


> 1. Yes, in 99.9% cases
> 2. Will run at 2666 as 8th gen laptops were all limited to 2666, no XMP in most laptops
> 
> Edit: For point 1, all Intel laptops supporting 2933MHz RAM actually use 3200MHZ RAM sticks as no one bothered to manufacture 2933 as 3200 was being by AMD & Intel was eventually going to use DDR4 3200, which it did in 12th gen. AFAIK, these days you can get DDR4 2400, 2666 & 3200 sticks for laptops.



Thank You all for the reply, My thought was exactly like DestGod SaiyanGoku's reply - That Laptop will not boot - A Complete rejection..... but this time whitestar_999 & omega44-xt both are right, Even the above post let me go further....Everything worked perfectly.

Earlier with 2 x 8GB  2667 (PC4 - 21300) module



Spoiler



*i.imgur.com/ReNlgrI.png



Now with 2 x 16GB  3200 (PC4 - 25600) module as window Task Manger detects it 2667 Module



Spoiler



*i.imgur.com/pZsH8Oj.png

*i.imgur.com/l4oI7ns.png


----------



## billamama (Sep 13, 2022)

Which One is worth buying for (Graphic Design, Video Editing, vfx, animation)
1. ASUS ROG Strix G15 (2022) Ryzen 7 Octa Core 6800H - (16 GB/1 TB SSD/Windows 11 Home/6 GB Graphics/NVIDIA GeForce RTX 3060/165 Hz) G513RM-HQ271WS Gaming Laptop Rs.176990  Price in India - Buy ASUS ROG Strix G15 (2022) Ryzen 7 Octa Core 6800H - (16 GB/1 TB SSD/Windows 11 Home/6 GB Graphics/NVIDIA GeForce RTX 3060/165 Hz) G513RM-HQ271WS Gaming Laptop Eclipse Gray Online - ASUS : Flipkart.com

2. acer Predator Helios 300 Core i9 12th Gen - (16 GB/1 TB SSD/Windows 11 Home/6 GB Graphics/NVIDIA GeForce RTX 3060) PH315-55/ PH315-55-99Z6 Gaming Laptop Rs.179999  Price in India - Buy acer Predator Helios 300 Core i9 12th Gen - (16 GB/1 TB SSD/Windows 11 Home/6 GB Graphics/NVIDIA GeForce RTX 3060) PH315-55/ PH315-55-99Z6 Gaming Laptop Abyssal Black Online - acer : Flipkart.com


----------



## omega44-xt (Sep 13, 2022)

billamama said:


> Which One is worth buying for (Graphic Design, Video Editing, vfx, animation)
> 1. ASUS ROG Strix G15 (2022) Ryzen 7 Octa Core 6800H - (16 GB/1 TB SSD/Windows 11 Home/6 GB Graphics/NVIDIA GeForce RTX 3060/165 Hz) G513RM-HQ271WS Gaming Laptop Rs.176990  Price in India - Buy ASUS ROG Strix G15 (2022) Ryzen 7 Octa Core 6800H - (16 GB/1 TB SSD/Windows 11 Home/6 GB Graphics/NVIDIA GeForce RTX 3060/165 Hz) G513RM-HQ271WS Gaming Laptop Eclipse Gray Online - ASUS : Flipkart.com
> 
> 2. acer Predator Helios 300 Core i9 12th Gen - (16 GB/1 TB SSD/Windows 11 Home/6 GB Graphics/NVIDIA GeForce RTX 3060) PH315-55/ PH315-55-99Z6 Gaming Laptop Rs.179999  Price in India - Buy acer Predator Helios 300 Core i9 12th Gen - (16 GB/1 TB SSD/Windows 11 Home/6 GB Graphics/NVIDIA GeForce RTX 3060) PH315-55/ PH315-55-99Z6 Gaming Laptop Abyssal Black Online - acer : Flipkart.com


Avoid both. Look for deals on Legion 5 with R7 5800H + 3060. Ryzen 6000 is like 5% faster than 5000 series, so not a big jump. Legion 5 has excellent build & thermals. My friend bought Legion 5 with QHD panel for 118k back in May, it went to as low as 112k with card offers on amazon after that.

*www.amazon.in/Lenovo-300Nits-Graphics-Refresh-82JU00SYIN/dp/B09NP41X5L/
This is the model, maybe it will drop to 120k or lower again.

This GP66 has a full-power 3070, not sure how much a better GPU will benefit you though:
MSI GP66 Leopard Core i7 11th Gen - (16 GB/1 TB SSD/Windows 10 Home/8 GB Graphics/NVIDIA GeForce RTX 3070/144 Hz) GP66 Leopard 11UG-693IN Gaming Laptop Rs.173990  Price in India - Buy MSI GP66 Leopard Core i7 11th Gen - (16 GB/1 TB SSD/Windows 10 Home/8 GB Graphics/NVIDIA GeForce RTX 3070/144 Hz) GP66 Leopard 11UG-693IN Gaming Laptop Black Online - MSI : Flipkart.com
It's cons are MSI's after sales & lower battery life compared to Ryzen devices. It has UV support in BIOS, so helps with tweaking it.


----------



## billamama (Sep 13, 2022)

I thought Predator with 12gen i9 was good, is it over hyped?


----------



## omega44-xt (Sep 13, 2022)

billamama said:


> I thought Predator with 12gen i9 was good, is it over hyped?


The 12th gen CPUs are faster indeed, but need very good cooling to do that. Also neither Predator nor Asus ones are as well built as Legion 5 IMO, so will pick a well built laptop when spending over 1 lakh:


----------



## billamama (Sep 13, 2022)

Ok


----------



## billamama (Sep 14, 2022)

Need a laptop for basic editing ( don't intend to play game ) newbie, no prior experience of editing. want to edit video for YouTube (travel vlog).
How much should I set budget & which components should I look for? Is 70k will be suffice? Please suggest


----------



## omega44-xt (Sep 14, 2022)

billamama said:


> Need a laptop for basic editing ( don't intend to play game ) newbie, no prior experience of editing. want to edit video for YouTube (travel vlog).
> How much should I set budget & which components should I look for? Is 70k will be suffice? Please suggest


If you want to prioritise portability & screen quality with decent performance, then this is good, goes for 70k usually for 512GB, 72k for 1TB SSD, will likely be cheaper in upcoming sales:
*www.amazon.in/dp/B09M41GR4K/
It has a 100% sRGB panel, which helps for creative works.

For serious performance, get this:
*www.amazon.in/HP-7-5800H-Processor-Graphics-16-E0351ax/dp/B09LM3RZ1Q/
Has 100% sRGB display with far superior GPU & better CPU.


----------



## billamama (Sep 15, 2022)

great


----------



## billamama (Sep 17, 2022)

omega44-xt said:


> The 12th gen CPUs are faster indeed, but need very good cooling to do that. Also neither Predator nor Asus ones are as well built as Legion 5 IMO, so will pick a well built laptop when spending over 1 lakh:
> View attachment 21818


I have to deliver


omega44-xt said:


> The 12th gen CPUs are faster indeed, but need very good cooling to do that. Also neither Predator nor Asus ones are as well built as Legion 5 IMO, so will pick a well built laptop when spending over 1 lakh:
> View attachment 21818


Which One will help in smooth 4k editing? (Mainly Promotional AD creation) actually I tried a 40 sec AD in 4k 16:9 on my Old Pc and I couldn't even run PremierePro (even a mouse drag crashed the system) so I am concerned about the future works ( larger files )  in 4k.


----------



## omega44-xt (Sep 18, 2022)

Check for detailed reviews for CPU performance. Anyways, wait for sale to begin & let's see what deals we get. Wait till next week.

As I said, the 12th gen CPUs are faster indeed, but need very good cooling to perform well.


----------



## billamama (Sep 18, 2022)

OK


----------



## billamama (Sep 23, 2022)

omega44-xt said:


> Check for detailed reviews for CPU performance. Anyways, wait for sale to begin & let's see what deals we get. Wait till next week.
> 
> As I said, the 12th gen CPUs are faster indeed, but need very good cooling to perform well.


Any Update?


----------



## omega44-xt (Sep 23, 2022)

This should suffice IMO at 100k - card offers:
HP OMEN Ryzen 7 Octa Core AMD R7-6800H - (16 GB/512 GB SSD/Windows 11 Home/8 GB Graphics/AMD Radeon RX 6650M/144 Hz) 16-n0079AX Gaming Laptop Rs.124283  Price in India - Buy HP OMEN Ryzen 7 Octa Core AMD R7-6800H - (16 GB/512 GB SSD/Windows 11 Home/8 GB Graphics/AMD Radeon RX 6650M/144 Hz) 16-n0079AX Gaming Laptop Mica Silver Online - HP : Flipkart.com

Check reviews for Omen 16, you will get it for ones with different specs. Chassis is same, so thermals & build would be similar. RX6600M is similar to 3060, 6650M is slightly OC'd 6600M.

HP Omen 16 laptop review: Powerful RTX 3070 gaming laptop with unnecessary drawbacks


----------



## billamama (Sep 26, 2022)

omega44-xt said:


> This should suffice IMO at 100k - card offers:
> HP OMEN Ryzen 7 Octa Core AMD R7-6800H - (16 GB/512 GB SSD/Windows 11 Home/8 GB Graphics/AMD Radeon RX 6650M/144 Hz) 16-n0079AX Gaming Laptop Rs.124283  Price in India - Buy HP OMEN Ryzen 7 Octa Core AMD R7-6800H - (16 GB/512 GB SSD/Windows 11 Home/8 GB Graphics/AMD Radeon RX 6650M/144 Hz) 16-n0079AX Gaming Laptop Mica Silver Online - HP : Flipkart.com
> 
> Check reviews for Omen 16, you will get it for ones with different specs. Chassis is same, so thermals & build would be similar. RX6600M is similar to 3060, 6650M is slightly OC'd 6600M.
> ...


Waited so far but couldn't buy it from Flipkart as it is still not available for my Bajaj No Cost EMI card, but it is strange that this one is available.

Take a look at this ASUS ROG Strix G15 (2022) with 90Whr Battery Ryzen 7 Octa Core AMD R7-6800H - (16 GB/1 TB SSD/Windows 11 Home/6 GB Graphics/NVIDIA GeForce RTX 3060/165 Hz) G513RM-HQ271WS Gaming Laptop on Flipkart
ASUS ROG Strix G15 (2022) with 90Whr Battery Ryzen 7 Octa Core AMD R7-6800H - (16 GB/1 TB SSD/Windows 11 Home/6 GB Graphics/NVIDIA GeForce RTX 3060/165 Hz) G513RM-HQ271WS Gaming Laptop Rs.176990  Price in India - Buy ASUS ROG Strix G15 (2022) with 90Whr Battery Ryzen 7 Octa Core AMD R7-6800H - (16 GB/1 TB SSD/Windows 11 Home/6 GB Graphics/NVIDIA GeForce RTX 3060/165 Hz) G513RM-HQ271WS Gaming Laptop Eclipse Gray Online - ASUS : Flipkart.com 

should I consider it instead?


----------



## omega44-xt (Sep 27, 2022)

billamama said:


> Waited so far but couldn't buy it from Flipkart as it is still not available for my Bajaj No Cost EMI card, but it is strange that this one is available.
> 
> Take a look at this ASUS ROG Strix G15 (2022) with 90Whr Battery Ryzen 7 Octa Core AMD R7-6800H - (16 GB/1 TB SSD/Windows 11 Home/6 GB Graphics/NVIDIA GeForce RTX 3060/165 Hz) G513RM-HQ271WS Gaming Laptop on Flipkart
> ASUS ROG Strix G15 (2022) with 90Whr Battery Ryzen 7 Octa Core AMD R7-6800H - (16 GB/1 TB SSD/Windows 11 Home/6 GB Graphics/NVIDIA GeForce RTX 3060/165 Hz) G513RM-HQ271WS Gaming Laptop Rs.176990  Price in India - Buy ASUS ROG Strix G15 (2022) with 90Whr Battery Ryzen 7 Octa Core AMD R7-6800H - (16 GB/1 TB SSD/Windows 11 Home/6 GB Graphics/NVIDIA GeForce RTX 3060/165 Hz) G513RM-HQ271WS Gaming Laptop Eclipse Gray Online - ASUS : Flipkart.com
> ...


IMO not worth extra 30k.


----------



## true_lies (Oct 9, 2022)

Need some urgent help
Was playing a game on my laptop (Acer Nitro 5 with RTX 3050), and after quitting the system just froze for a min and later got a BSOD with this error

```
Video TDR Failure (NVLDDMKM.SYS)
```
The system restarted on its own and now running any game they start with very low fps, guess they run on integrated graphics. In the Device Manager, this is what its showing for the dedicated graphics card

```
Windows has stopped this device because it has reported problems. (Code 43)
```
Uninstalled and re-installed the latest drivers multiple times but still the same problem. Nvidia control panel does not open, Geforce experience asks me to install drivers.
From what I've googled about this error suggests a hardware malfunction or corrupt driver. Temps during playing games were 85-86 max for graphics card.
Now will reseting the Laptop work here or do I have to RMA it, still have 2 months warranty left.


----------



## SaiyanGoku (Oct 9, 2022)

true_lies said:


> Need some urgent help
> Was playing a game on my laptop (Acer Nitro 5 with RTX 3050), and after quitting the system just froze for a min and later got a BSOD with this error
> 
> ```
> ...


Use DDU to remove the nvidia driver for a clean install.
*www.guru3d.com/files-details/display-driver-uninstaller-download.htmlAlso, check if it is getting detected in a live linux OS.
No need to reset the laptop and if the issue persists, push for a 1-to-1 replacement under warranty.


----------



## true_lies (Oct 9, 2022)

SaiyanGoku said:


> Use DDU to remove the nvidia driver for a clean install.
> 
> Also, check if it is getting detected in a live linux OS.
> No need to reset the laptop and if the issue persists, push for a 1-to-1 replacement under warranty.


Used DDU in safe mode to remove the nvidia driver and did a clean install. Still the same issue as above.
Using Ubuntu, it does detect the card.


----------



## true_lies (Oct 10, 2022)

Visited the Acer service center after raising a service request (Customer Care was terrible). They did their diagnostics, un-install/re-install the drivers but no good.
Told me it would be a full Motherboard replacement. Will take a few days for the board to come. Oh well no gaming for a few days.


----------



## RumbaMon19 (Oct 11, 2022)

Are Fujitsu laptops good? Can the brand be trusted? How is the service in India? Any Fujitsu owner here?


----------



## omega44-xt (Oct 11, 2022)

RumbaMon19 said:


> Are Fujitsu laptops good? Can the brand be trusted? How is the service in India? Any Fujitsu owner here?


No

Stick to Dell, HP, Lenovo, Acer & Asus. Mainly after sales & reliability issue.


----------



## true_lies (Oct 13, 2022)

true_lies said:


> Visited the Acer service center after raising a service request (Customer Care was terrible). They did their diagnostics, un-install/re-install the drivers but no good.
> Told me it would be a full Motherboard replacement. Will take a few days for the board to come. Oh well no gaming for a few days.


Update:
Got the replacement Motherboard for my laptop today, and everything working fine for now.
I'm gonna put the problem as a faulty part/motherboard, but the problem occurring after 9 months of heavy gaming use I am feeling a little skeptical if it could happen again.
Temperatures during gaming were 92 for cpu and 86 for gpu max, which I think are OK for gaming. Never experienced any performance drop due to thermal throttling when gaming. And I keep the laptop in an elevated position for better air flow. The service guy did say about getting it serviced every 6 months and I did to it once when upgrading RAM/SSD.
Or am I just overthinking here.


----------



## omega44-xt (Oct 14, 2022)

true_lies said:


> Update:
> Got the replacement Motherboard for my laptop today, and everything working fine for now.
> I'm gonna put the problem as a faulty part/motherboard, but the problem occurring after 9 months of heavy gaming use I am feeling a little skeptical if it could happen again.
> Temperatures during gaming were 92 for cpu and 86 for gpu max, which I think are OK for gaming. Never experienced any performance drop due to thermal throttling when gaming. And I keep the laptop in an elevated position for better air flow. The service guy did say about getting it serviced every 6 months and I did to it once when upgrading RAM/SSD.
> ...


86C is the throttling limit for Nvidia GPUs & 90C+ is also not considered good, esp for average temps. If these are max temps with lower avg temps, it should be fine.

Look into GPU UV + underclocking (using MSI afterburner voltage curve editor) to reduce GPU temps, which will help with reducing CPU temps as well. I lost 10% performance but dropped my old laptop's GPU from 80W to 65W, which helped with 5C lower temps on both CPU & GPU (shared heatpipes).


----------



## true_lies (Oct 14, 2022)

So the max clock speed for the 3050 is 1530MHz base and 1740MHz boost at 80W according to here


omega44-xt said:


> Look into GPU UV + underclocking (using MSI afterburner voltage curve editor) to reduce GPU temps, which will help with reducing CPU temps as well.


Running a benchmark:

So I'm to change the curve to run stable at 1600MHz or at the base clock @875mV?


----------



## mayur gaikwad (Oct 14, 2022)

Just burned out my Asus laptop (1050Ti graphics). Looking to buy new laptop ,one with good thermals. Range between 120k to 150k.

Any recommendations?


----------



## omega44-xt (Oct 15, 2022)

true_lies said:


> So the max clock speed for the 3050 is 1530MHz base and 1740MHz boost at 80W according to here
> 
> Running a benchmark:
> View attachment 21929
> So I'm to change the curve to run stable at 1600MHz or at the base clock @875mV?


You will have to play around a bit. There are guides on Reddit :

__
		https://www.reddit.com/r/buildapc/comments/uhi9p0


----------



## omega44-xt (Oct 15, 2022)

mayur gaikwad said:


> Just burned out my Asus laptop (1050Ti graphics). Looking to buy new laptop ,one with good thermals. Range between 120k to 150k.
> 
> Any recommendations?


HP OMEN Ryzen 7 Octa Core AMD R7-6800H - (16 GB/512 GB SSD/Windows 11 Home/8 GB Graphics/AMD Radeon RX 6650M/144 Hz) 16-n0079AX Gaming Laptop Rs.124283  Price in India - Buy HP OMEN Ryzen 7 Octa Core AMD R7-6800H - (16 GB/512 GB SSD/Windows 11 Home/8 GB Graphics/AMD Radeon RX 6650M/144 Hz) 16-n0079AX Gaming Laptop Mica Silver Online - HP : Flipkart.com

Get extended warranty from HP & buy a stand like this:

Amazon.in

Sometimes Legion 5 with R7 5800H + 3060 is like 115k, that's a better choice.
*www.amazon.in/Lenovo-39-62cm-Windows-Stingray-82JU018YIN/dp/B09Y5VRMRH
This was 115k during main sale.


----------



## true_lies (Oct 15, 2022)

Got the GPU down to 1440MHz @800mV stable. Temps have gone down 5-6 degrees. No significant change in performance.
For now haven't gone under that, will try getting it down some more later and see.


----------



## mayur gaikwad (Oct 15, 2022)

omega44-xt said:


> HP OMEN Ryzen 7 Octa Core AMD R7-6800H - (16 GB/512 GB SSD/Windows 11 Home/8 GB Graphics/AMD Radeon RX 6650M/144 Hz) 16-n0079AX Gaming Laptop Rs.124283  Price in India - Buy HP OMEN Ryzen 7 Octa Core AMD R7-6800H - (16 GB/512 GB SSD/Windows 11 Home/8 GB Graphics/AMD Radeon RX 6650M/144 Hz) 16-n0079AX Gaming Laptop Mica Silver Online - HP : Flipkart.com
> 
> Get extended warranty from HP & buy a stand like this:
> 
> ...


Even I was thinking Legion 5 but are th


omega44-xt said:


> HP OMEN Ryzen 7 Octa Core AMD R7-6800H - (16 GB/512 GB SSD/Windows 11 Home/8 GB Graphics/AMD Radeon RX 6650M/144 Hz) 16-n0079AX Gaming Laptop Rs.124283  Price in India - Buy HP OMEN Ryzen 7 Octa Core AMD R7-6800H - (16 GB/512 GB SSD/Windows 11 Home/8 GB Graphics/AMD Radeon RX 6650M/144 Hz) 16-n0079AX Gaming Laptop Mica Silver Online - HP : Flipkart.com
> 
> Get extended warranty from HP & buy a stand like this:
> 
> ...


Only thing I am concerned about is good thermals and fans. Is HP omen any good, especially this one Amazon.in


----------



## omega44-xt (Oct 16, 2022)

mayur gaikwad said:


> Even I was thinking Legion 5 but are th
> 
> Only thing I am concerned about is good thermals and fans. Is HP omen any good, especially this one Amazon.in


Omen has good thermals, but at 120k+ Omen is bad choice as Legion has better performance due to a higher power limit on CPU (50W vs 35W, I think) & GPU (115W vs 100W) + MUX switch which helps with gaming, so adds up to about 10% higher fps or sometimes more.

6800H is barely 10% better than 5800H for CPU-intensive tasks, don't expect any noticeable difference in gaming performance. 3060 is similar in performance to RX 6600, but lacks DLSS or RT. IMO DLSS at 1080p is not that good & RT is not usable at such weak GPUs.


----------



## Zangetsu (Nov 15, 2022)

is AMD Ryzen 7 6800H Mobile Processor good for gaming ?
found this good deal on amazon.
*www.amazon.in/ASUS-7-6800H-RTX-306...ed-search-5&pf_rd_t=101&qid=1668506016&sr=8-9
They could have addded 3070 @140k


----------



## omega44-xt (Nov 15, 2022)

Zangetsu said:


> is AMD Ryzen 7 6800H Mobile Processor good for gaming ?
> found this good deal on amazon.
> *www.amazon.in/ASUS-7-6800H-RTX-306...ed-search-5&pf_rd_t=101&qid=1668506016&sr=8-9
> They could have addded 3070 @140k


IMO you will barely even see a 5% fps improvement over 5800H. So, most Ryzen 6000 & Intel 13th gen laptops are expensive for gaming.


----------



## invisiblebond (Jan 4, 2023)

Why only few recommending Dell laptop? Is there any serious issue in India or they are costlier than ASUS or Lenovo  ...


----------



## thetechfreak (Jan 4, 2023)

invisiblebond said:


> Why only few recommending Dell laptop? Is there any serious issue in India or they are costlier than ASUS or Lenovo  ...


Price and availability. Models are few and far in between with pricing not the most attractive. ASUS for example has models all over the range. Same for HP and lenovo. 

Also, not sure how good Dell service is. Heard some bad stories back in the day


----------



## whitestar_999 (Jan 4, 2023)

thetechfreak said:


> Price and availability. Models are few and far in between with pricing not the most attractive. ASUS for example has models all over the range. Same for HP and lenovo.
> 
> Also, not sure how good Dell service is. Heard some bad stories back in the day


I can assure you current asus laptop build quality as well as after sales support is just about avg in best case scenario(I have a 6 years old asus laptop with almost 45k hours of usage & a latest disastrous asus laptop purchase so I know what I am talking about). One thing I will say about asus laptop nowadays is, never buy asus laptop without buying ADP & don't take laptop to their service centre until you receive email confirmation of ADP issued successfully.
@invisiblebond


----------

